#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-24
<hmuller> Can anyone explain how or where displayconfig-gtk gets it's initial settings?
<pitti> vuntz: hi; wrong in what way?
<pitti> vuntz: we use hal-cups-utils and system-config-printer for printer autoconfiguration, g-v-m is not involved
<vuntz> pitti: ah, then it's cool. But it's confusing to have it in the same patch as the one disabling cd/dvd/etc.
<pitti> vuntz: hm, it's not supposed to be actually (it should be in 01_set_defaults.patch)
<pitti> vuntz: ah, 01_set_defaults sets the command to ''
<pitti> so, it's indeed a glitch in the patch (however, it doesn't actually do anything bad)
<vuntz> pitti: it might be that you took the fedora patch and it didn't apply cleanly
<vuntz> pitti: when I applied it, I got the same result
<pitti> vuntz: since Fedora also uses hal-cups-utils and s-c-p, they certainly disabled it deliberately as well
<pitti> there's not a lot of chance to hunk-mismatch, since the gconf name is right above the default value
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-25
<slomo> seb128: hi :) could you sync gst-plugins-base0.10 0.10.18-3 from incoming? :)
<seb128> hey slomo
<seb128> will do in a bit
<slomo> ok :)
<slomo> did we have some reports that the totem-mozilla plugin doesn't work good anymore since gstreamer 0.10.18?
<lool> seb128: Had a good Easter?
<seb128> lool: yes, too short but good ;-) What about you?
<seb128> slomo: not that I know, no, why?
<slomo> seb128: because it was broken until my gstreamer0.10 upload some seconds ago :) simply stopped playing very often for no good reason
<lool> seb128: Fine here too
<slomo> do we have a freeze for NEW packages?
<seb128> ah ok, I guess not so many people use it in the web browser
<slomo> if we have no freeze for NEW packages i'd like to have tangerine synced :)
<seb128> I'm not sure now
<seb128> pitti: hey
<seb128> pitti: ^ do we have a freeze for new universe packages?
<MacSlow> *stretch*
<slomo> seb128: and please sync banshee 0.13.2+dfsg-9 :)
<slomo> seb128: ok, to summarize: banshee 0.13.2+dfsg-9, gst-plugins-base0.10 0.10.18-3 from incoming and tangerine from the pool if we can still get NEW packages in ;)
<seb128> alright
<seb128> hey MacSlow
<slomo> that's all from me for today i guess :)
<huats> moring seb128
<huats> morning slomo
<seb128> hey huats
<slomo> hi huats :)
<huats> :)
<MacSlow> Salut seb128, ca va bien?
<seb128> MacSlow: très bien, et toi ? ;-)
<MacSlow> seb128, je suis bien aussi, merci!
<MacSlow> so much for my french
 * crevette raises the French flag over the #u-desktop chan
<huats> lut crevette
<lool> seb128: Hmm can you please sync libmatchbox/1.9-3
<lool> seb128: It adds pango support which we need for mobile (for chinese chars)
<seb128> ok
<lool> Thanks
<lool> #202329
<crevette> salut huats
<seb128> bug #202329
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202329 in libmatchbox "Unable to render multibyte window titles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202329
<seb128> slomo, lool: banshee, gst-plugins-base0.10, libmatchbox synced
<slomo> seb128: thanks :)
<lool> seb128: Thanks
<pitti> seb128: universe freeze> just normal feature freeze
<seb128> pitti: ok, so no new packages there without exception
<seb128> hey pitti ;-)
<pitti> seb128: exactly
 * pitti hugs seb128, bonjour
 * seb128 hugs pitti, guten tag ;-)
<slomo> ok :)
<slomo> then let's get tangerine ;)
<seb128> slomo: you need a freeze exception
<slomo> oh
<slomo> right, i misread it, sorry
<slomo> well, maybe later then
<slomo> seb128: nevermind, wiki tells me that NEW packages for universe are only considered until beta freeze
<pitti> seb128: doing kwwii's u-gdm-themes sponsoring now
<seb128> pitti: ok
<pitti> +  * Updated the gdm theme to fix a bug (LP: 202193)
<pitti> kwwii: ^ just for next time: LP: #202193, and the bug description could be a bit more verbose :)
 * pitti hugs kwwii
 * pitti munges changelog to
<pitti>   * Updated the gdm theme to fix placement of "incorrect password" error
<pitti>     message (LP: #202193)
<slomo> seb128: hm, maybe sync swfdec-mozilla, swfdec-gnome and swfdec0.6 :) it's part of gnome 2.22
<seb128> slomo: swfdec is no, only -gnome, but yeah, I would like to get those uptodate in hardy
<seb128> I've been too busy with other things though
<seb128> I think for the good form somebody should get an uvf exception
<slomo> seb128: right, only -gnome but -gnome depends on swfdec0.6 and old swfdec-mozilla won't work anymore from what i see ;)
<slomo> so this does need uvf exception? *sigh*
<seb128> or slangasek or pitti approval
<slomo> ok, later then...
<slomo> bbl
<seb128> I've looked at it, but there is a transition involved since the binary naming changed
<kwwii> pitti: I realize now that the increase in file size was the human list theme changes
<kwwii> pitti: I will look into removing any extra files the author left in
<kwwii> Pitti: Here is an updated source package (includes the changes Mark wants on gdm as well as removing some files from HumanList
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.28.dsc
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.28_source.build
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.28_source.changes
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.28.tar.gz
<pitti> kwwii: ah, thanks; why 28? I uploaded 26 before AFAIR?
<Hobbsee> pitti: fear of cubes.
<kwwii> pitti: well, I changed it twice so each time I bumped a number
<kwwii> pitti: it does not have to be that way though :-)
<kwwii> my rule is to bump it up a number each time I commit ;-)
<soren> I just upgraded my wife's laptop to hardy. Starting evolution I'm being asked to restore from a backup. I didn't make one, so I chose "Next". Now I need to configure evolution all over again. Is that expected?
<seb128> soren: no
<seb128> soren: did you keep the user directory?
<seb128> soren: it should ask no question at all, if you get the backport question it handle it as a first start
<soren> seb128: Sure, I used update-manager to do the upgrade.
<seb128> soren: that's very weird
<seb128> soren: is gconf working correctly?
<soren> I see it running.
<soren> Started 40 minutes ago, which is consistent with login time.
<seb128> can you browse apps, evolution in gconf-editor?
<soren> I had a gnome-terminal profile set up on her box which was lost as well.
<seb128> are you sure you are logged using the correct user?!
<soren> seb128: Yes, but I just set up evolution again, so that's not really surprising. I wish I could have kept it for debugging, but my wife needed it for work :/
<seb128> did you have other things customized? the gnome-panel layouts, background image, etc?
<soren> Heh.. Yes, it's the only (non-system) user on the machine.
<seb128> are those still correct?
<soren> Nope.
<soren> But.
<soren> I pointed my wife at the upgrade instructions. They said to make sure the current system was completely up-to-date.
<soren> ...after bringing the gutsy system up-to-date, her background was reset to the default gutsy one.
<seb128> there is something weird going on there
<seb128> did you fix that too?
<soren> fix it? No, I just shrugged. :)
<soren> I didn't think much of it at the time (it was quite late last night).
<soren> In retrospect, I probably should have, but here we are.
<seb128> well, is the background still broken?
<soren> It's the default hardy one now.
<soren> (With the heron and all that)
<seb128> in which case, open gconf-editor, go to desktop, gnome, background
<seb128> and look at the value here
<seb128> then .gconf
<seb128> and grep for the key name
<seb128> and look at the values in the .xml
<seb128> then .gconf -> then cd .gconf
<seb128> I'm curious to know if the gconf database on disk is still correct
<seb128> all you describe is that you get no gconf user datas used
<soren> gconf-editor says: /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<soren> Oh!
<seb128> grep .gconf now for the key name
<soren> The xml file does not.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so something nuked your .gconf directory it looks like
<seb128> which is really weird
<soren> -rw------- 1 anne anne 783 2005-11-30 01:41 %gconf.xml
<seb128> did you get disk issues?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is that .gconf/desktop/gnome/background?
<seb128> what does the file contain?
<soren> Hang on. Pastebinning.
<soren> http://pastebin.com/m41623f9f
<soren> but the file referenced in there is not the background she had yesterday.
<soren> Which adds to the confusion.
<soren> Oh... hang on.
<seb128> and it's not the one used now either?
<soren> Nope. She still has the default hardy one.
<soren> $ ls -l /home/anne/.gconf/%gconf-tree.xml
<soren> -rw------- 1 anne anne 93614 2008-03-25 14:58 /home/anne/.gconf/%gconf-tree.xml
<seb128> how old is this installation?
<seb128> that looks like a merged gconf tree
<soren> The oldest kernel still isntalled is the breezy one.
<seb128> we did it during edgy unstable I think
<soren> I *think* it used to have hoary on it, too.
<seb128> one your gconf tree is merged this file is used
<seb128> so look in this file the background key value
<soren> It's blank.
<soren> So that explains why it's using the default one.
<seb128> the file or the value?
<seb128> the file is not according to your ls
<soren> The value. Sorry.
<seb128> the file is small though
<seb128> could you move it out of the way?
<soren> No, it's not blank. It's missing, apparantly.
<soren> Erm.. I *could*.
<seb128> that's not going to break anything
<seb128> you can move it back it'll be used again
 * Hobbsee wonders how to put exaile in mono-mode
<seb128> restart gconfd-2 between
<seb128> it autorespawn when used, easy
<soren> But seeing as the other xml files are all from 2005, I'm not really fond of the idea.
<seb128> soren: ok, well the %gconf-tree.xml is really small
<seb128> soren: I would tend to say your version got destroyed and the only changes you have that are the thing you reconfigured since yesterday
<soren> It's not smaller than the sum of all the other .xml files.
<seb128> ok, mine is 1.3meg
<seb128> for comparaison
<soren> !! What?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soren> It's a text file!
<soren> Dude, what did you put in there?
<seb128> soren: no, it's an xml file, and there is lot of things there
<seb128> soren: evolution put all the account configurations there for example
<soren> It still contains network-manager's data.
<seb128> you got no disk corruption?
<soren> Both for VPN and wifi, so it's not been completely reset.
<soren> Not that I know of.
<seb128> k, so I guess we will no figure what happened, nothing in the standard set of package touch the user configuration on upgrade
<seb128> and nothing at all should do that
<seb128> but something damaged the gconf configure there apparently
<seb128> my best guess is some kind of local corruption
<seb128> we didn't get any other user question nor bug about similar issues
<soren> Craptastic.
<seb128> and you have different keys which has been changed
<soren> Ok, what's the current way to store gconf stuff? In the merged file or in separate files?
<seb128> background and evolution config have nothing to do with each other
<seb128> the user gconf config uses separate files by default
<seb128> we did a merged try during one unstable cycle
<seb128> I would say edgy but I'm not sure
<shiyee> soren: maybe theres errors in .xsession-errors on why it failed (long shot)?
<seb128> and we reverted because that creates locking issue on nfs
<seb128> but once you have a merged config it's used for ever
<soren> seb128: And there's no way to unmerge it?
<soren> shiyee: Nothing of particular interest in there.
<seb128> not that I know, gconf-merge-tree does the merging, you can look at the logic and revert it
<seb128> soren: well, that should work
<seb128> (30 seconds)
<seb128> use gconftool-2 --dump to dump the whole config somewhere
<seb128> move .gconf away
<seb128> and use --load to reload from the dump you did
<seb128> the first one write all the keys and values
<seb128> and the second one will read those
<seb128> that's an easy way to backup and restore the base, it should write to the standard splitted xml
<soren> seb128: Ah, right. Of course.
<seb128> soren: so, did it work?
 * seb128 kicks xulrunner
<seb128> asac: do you need extra details on bug #191052?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191052 in xulrunner-1.9 "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191052
<seb128> asac: my epiphany browser crashes often, and the stacktrace seems similar to this one
 * asac looking
<asac> seb128: could you shake out a testcase yet?
<seb128> no
<asac> usr/lib/epiphany-gecko/2.21/extensions/libpageinfoextension.so
<asac> the guy uses that extension
<asac> do you have that enabled as well?
<seb128> are you sure?
<seb128> the current comment is an another guy who likely posted on a random bug
<asac> hmm ... no its antoher guy
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11875586/Stacktrace.txt is the crash stracktrace
<seb128> it might be on closing
<asac> seb128: can you run ephy in debugger? maybe it crashes earlier then
<asac> or valgrind ;)
<seb128> hum, valgrind, slooooow
<asac> but given the pain that might put on you i would suggest to try gdb first
<seb128> what information would be interesting?
<asac> right ;)
<seb128> the apport retracing is detailled
<asac> well ... bad memory access _before_ the crash happens
<seb128> I'll not get anything better
<seb128> I think it's closing
<seb128> the way I work on bug mail is to click on url, reply and close the browse
<seb128> so I open and close epiphany a lot
<seb128> so it's well possible the crash happens when closing it
<seb128> I usually notice because the new one doesn't open when I click on the next bug because it's busy doing apport-ing ;-)
<soren> seb128: Haven't done it yet. She's working.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> asac: not sure if that's revelent or the same issue, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068/
<seb128> pedro_: that's some impressive desktop bugs cleaning you did ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<pedro_> seb128: i have a page that i want to share that it may help us
<pedro_> let me upload it
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<seb128> ok
<pedro_> http://www.gnome.org/~pvillavi/desktop-bugs.html
<pedro_> i guess i show it to you a few weeks ago but now you can sort the number of bugs
<pedro_> so it may help us to determine to which product we need to focus in order to triage them harder
<pedro_> i'm also planning to add the "bug with more dups" field soon
<pedro_> but it takes a huge quantity of time to get that for all the products we have currently
<seb128> launchpad can sort by number of duplicate now
<seb128> pedro_: your page is similar to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<pedro_> yes it's kinda similar but I've added the other products the desktop-team is working on
<pedro_> mm yeah i don't know why bughelper takes so long to search by the bug with more dups on a product
 * pedro_ kicks bughelper
<seb128> too many bugs :-/
<Hobbsee> create some data loss bugs.
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<walters> is keybuk around?
<seb128> he's on holidays this week
<seb128> anything urgent?
<walters> nah, not urgent; i'll just mail him
<seb128> ok
<seb128> asac: did you look to the valgrind error? do you want that in a bug?
<asac> seb128: i looked, who did you obtain it?
<asac> s/who/how/
<seb128> asac: valgrind some_options epiphany-browser http://launchpad.net, waited to get the page loaded, ctrl-W
<seb128> asac: basically opened and closed epiphany when no other instance was running
<asac> attaching that info looks good. i have to check the code to see whats going on
<seb128> asac: do you want it to the other bug or to a new one rather?
<asac> i have the feeling its the broken pyxpcom thing in xul that dumps that info
<asac> seb128: please open a new, and put the bug id as a comment into the original one
<seb128> ok
<asac> seb128: btw, do you still have issues with iwl4965?
<asac> pedro_: would be great if you could prod me about a network manager hug day next time :)
<asac> i certainly can provide valuable input ;)
<pedro_> asac: sure, no problem ;-)
<pedro_> dinner time, see you later
<crevette_> seb128: I don't have splash screen for 2 weeks; something happened ?
<crevette_> where should I look at ?
<crevette_> my grub is not set to run quiet
<seb128> crevette_: no idea, it's working for me and for other people, it would have been noticed in beta otherwise
<crevette_> okay
<crevette_> last day I discovered I hadn't gnome-screensaver for awhile :)
<seb128> you like to break everything apparently ;-)
<crevette_> ubuntu updates are like to break everything
<crevette_> :)
<seb128> not really no ;-)
<crevette_> I have usplash
<crevette_> okay
<kwwii> seb128: do you know anything about bug #144826 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144826 in human-icon-theme "Regression: Human icon set includes out of place GNOME icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144826
<kwwii> it is about the names of the device icons
<kwwii> if you can confirm that the devices are named as that bug explains I'll change them (I have a couple of other changes ready for hit anyway)
<seb128> one sec
<seb128> I'm looking for the changelog commit about those changes
<seb128> kwwii: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/nautilus?view=revision&revision=13646
<seb128> kwwii: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/nautilus/trunk/libnautilus-private/nautilus-icon-names.h?revision=13646&view=markup&pathrev=13646
<kwwii> seb128: hehe, looks like I have more to do than I thought ;-)
<kwwii> I'll rename the icons, add the new OOo menu icons I made and do a couple of other changes, make a package and ping you tomorrow
<seb128> kwwii: wait, I'm searching the devices ones
<awalton__> seb128, they're in bugzilla and they're filed against gnome-icon-theme I think
<kwwii> it seems like lots of things changed...I wonder if we really have all those changes already or if only some are in our tree
<seb128> kwwii: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506532
<seb128> awalton__: thanks
<ubotu> Gnome bug 506532 in general "icons needed for gvfs" [Normal,New]
<seb128> kwwii: everything is in hardy, those changes were the nautilus gvfs one, they landed before GNOME 2.22
<awalton__> seb128, np.
<kwwii> seb128: so will we need both names, if this is just for nautilus?
<seb128> kwwii: right, having symlinks to the other names would be better
<seb128> kwwii: that's a bunch of symlinks to add, no?
<kwwii> seb128: yepp, shouldn't be too hard ;-)
<kwwii> at least it won't make the package any bigger really
<seb128> right
<seb128> be careful there or pitti will find you ;-)
<kwwii> I am removing two 16x16 gpm icons as well (to fix a bug in the inhibit applet)
<kwwii> hehe, no doubt
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-26
<pochu> Amaranth: hi, could you explain to me why you reassigned bug 206809 to gnome-system-tools? It sounds more to me like a compiz bug or gnome-control-conter
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206809 in compiz "Setting "Visual effects" to "None" is ignored when logging in again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206809
<Amaranth> pochu: wrong package, i guess
<Amaranth> pochu: whatever package has that UI in it (not compiz)
<pochu> Amaranth: right, gnome-control-center
<pochu> it's /usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties
 * pochu reassigns
<Amaranth> arg, you moved it back to compiz
<pochu> I didn't see you moved it to g-s-t until I got the mail few minutes after the new bug one :)
<pochu> and +activity didn't show anything
<pochu> it still doesn't... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/206809/+activity
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206809 in gnome-control-center "Setting "Visual effects" to "None" is ignored when logging in again" [Undecided,New]
<pochu> with 3 reassignments :P
<seb128> Amaranth, vuntz: hey, any comment on the patch there, bug #204350?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204350 in gnome-menus "Cannot change layout using applications-merged" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204350
<crevette> salut seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<seb128> crevette: t'as retrouvé ton splash ? ;-)
<crevette> non
<crevette> il apparait au debutn qd la bar pulse
<crevette> mais apres il disparaiut et j'ai le texte
<seb128> c'est que t'as un truc qui dure assez pour faire un timeout on dirait
<vuntz> seb128: mmh, interesting
<vuntz> seb128: there might be some side-effects
<vuntz> would need to be careful about this
<seb128> vuntz: which ones?
<seb128> vuntz: could you comment on the bug maybe? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: well, I don't know. I'd need to read the spec closely to be sure
<seb128> vuntz: ok
<vuntz> seb128: but you can upstream the bug
<seb128> vuntz: ok, will do, thanks
<shabz> Hai
<shabz> anybody please tell me the objective of this channel
<shabz> Hello
<seb128> hi shabz
<seb128> shabz: the chan is to discuss the work done on the ubuntu desktop packages
<shabz> gnome or Kde /
<seb128> ubuntu
<seb128> so GNOME
<shabz> I have problem with Beryl package
<shabz> it is not working on my machine
<shabz> is there any troubleshoot info pls give the links
<Hobbsee> shabz: beryl support in #beryl
<shabz> okay thanks
<kwwii> seb128: making the symlinks is easy but as hit uses makefiles I don't know how to do the packaging :-(
<Ng> is the Visual Effects tab in the Appearance preferences not support to show the Custom option and a button to launch CCSM?
<Ng> atm I just have the regular 3 options, none of which are selected because I've customised the settings
<pochu> Ng: I think it was supposed to show the option if you had ccsm installed
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> why is it now mandatory that my usb contains the documents, music, pictures, video, etc folders
<Hobbsee> i thought the dirs stuff was only supposed to happen for /home
<Ng> pochu: yeah it used to do that, but not so much anymore
<Ng> I'm wondering if a patch got dropped or something
<seb128> Ng: install simple-ccsm
<seb128> Ng: no, it got switched to the simple version
<Ng> ah
<seb128> Hobbsee: you have a weird definition of mandatory
<pochu> gnome-control-center (1:2.21.90-0ubuntu2) hardy; urgency=low
<pochu> * replace ccsm with simple-ccsm
<seb128> kwwii: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> seb128: it won't let me remove it.
<seb128> Hobbsee: ???
<Hobbsee> in nautilus.
<pochu> seb128: perhaps it should have an upgrade path?
<seb128> Hobbsee: there is nothing preventing you to remove folders in nautilus
<pochu> (if that feature was in Gutsy)
<Hobbsee> seb128: except errors saying "permission denied"
<seb128> pochu: dunno, we didn't install ccsm before and it's still available
<seb128> Hobbsee: what are the permissions on those directories?
<Hobbsee> seb128: they were owned by the local user
<kwwii> seb128: I mean I have no idea how to change the makefile or whatever else I need to do to get the symlinks in the package
<Hobbsee> hmm, it hasn't come back
 * Hobbsee has no idea then
<seb128> Hobbsee: can you try to gvfs-rm it?
<Hobbsee> seb128: i've already sudo rm -rf'd it
<seb128> Hobbsee: I never had those created on a removable disk and nautilus doesn't special case those
<Hobbsee> hm, OK
<seb128> Hobbsee: so you are just basically complaining ;-)
 * Hobbsee sigh.
<seb128> Hobbsee: please complain before applying a workaround next time :-p
<Hobbsee> i thougth i wasnt' supposed to complain at all.
<seb128> why did you use sudo if they were user removable btw?
<Hobbsee> good question.
<seb128> kwwii: the package only does a make install, just do the change the way it would be done for upstream and that's it
<seb128> kwwii: or use debian/binary.links to create symlinks if you want to do it in the package specifically
<seb128> Hobbsee: isn't it? ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah.  and i don't know the answer.
<Hobbsee> oh well, if i can reproduce it somehow (may involve the evil 'doze), then i'll come back
<Hobbsee> thought it was some new feature or something
<seb128> Hobbsee: alright ;-)
<seb128> and no, it's supposed to be in the user directory only and those are not special directories, you can remove them if you want
<kwwii> seb128: yeah, that is the problem - I've no idea how :p all the other packages use the python stuff...I'll bring it up at the meeting tomorrow, I am sure someone can help ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: that's what i thought.  they only came into kde after i stopped using it, so...
<seb128> kwwii: what package are you changing?
<kwwii> human icon theme
<seb128> kwwii: easy way is what gartoon is doing
<seb128> kwwii: debian/gnome-icon-theme-gartoon.links
<seb128> usr/share/icons/gartoon/scalable/filesystems/network-workgroup.svg
<seb128> ups
<seb128> usr/share/icons/gartoon/scalable/filesystems/gnome-fs-network.svg usr/share/icons/gartoon/scalable/filesystems/network-workgroup.svg
<seb128> kwwii: create a debian/human-icon-theme.links and write "source link" lines
<seb128> kwwii: the symlinks will be created during the build automatically
<seb128> kwwii: sould be trivial enough to do
<kwwii> seb128: cool, I'll look into that, thanks
<seb128> you are welcome
<andreasn> seb128: gnome-icon-theme does that as well, right?
<seb128> andreasn: I though but apparently not the current package
<seb128> andreasn: the right way is to change the makefiles or use icon-naming-utils I think, but I've other thing to do and that's a detail
<andreasn> yeah
<andreasn> the right thing to do is to fix nautilus etc. to use proper names
<andreasn> I'll see if I can find someone interested in doing that
<andreasn> (for 2.24 obviosly)
<andreasn> if I do it myself I'm just going to end up breaking the whole thing...
<andreasn> :)
<seb128> andreasn: well, those are the new gvfs names, so that's rather the icon themes that need to be updated, no?
<seb128> andreasn: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506532
<ubotu> Gnome bug 506532 in general "icons needed for gvfs" [Normal,New]
<andreasn> ah, that one
<MacSlow> kwwii, see qry-msg
<lmanul> crevette: ping?
<crevette> lmanul, salut
<lmanul> crevette: Salut :)
<lmanul> crevette: about the "(copy)" patch
<lmanul> crevette: what do you need reworked? Is it only that it doesn't apply to the newest files?
<crevette> hmmm
<crevette> what are you talking about ?
<crevette> ah I was talking to you
<lmanul> You made a comment on a bug concerning file duplication
<lmanul> When you duplicate a file, where to place the "(copy)" string
<lmanul> I think I had written a patch for this a long time ago
<lmanul> And your comment requested that I rework it :)
<crevette> ah in Nautilus ?
<lmanul> crevette: yes, Nautilus sorry
<crevette> ouch, long time I didn't look at this bug
 * crevette fires it CCed bug list
<crevette> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351290 ?
<ubotu> Gnome bug 351290 in File and Folder Operations "Misplaced (copy) text with copy/paste file duplication" [Trivial,New]
<lmanul> crevette: Right, well you left a comment 4 days ago, is that such a long time? :-)
<crevette> ah not so long ago
<crevette> :)
<crevette> yeah I remember having pinged you
<crevette> I overlooked over the bug and Martin didn't seems to be completely happy with you patch, so I just pinged you
<crevette> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351290#c5 has an interesting comment
<lmanul> Hmm, the one from Christian?
<lmanul> crevette: I guess I could do that
<crevette> perhaps you should talk with Martin and Christian
<lmanul> crevette: I was just unsure what the decision would be on this, the patch is easy to write, it just needs a good decision
<lmanul> crevette: right
<crevette> yeah
<pochu> slomo_: I assume we can sync gst-plugins-good0.10, right? we have -2 but there's -3 in unstable, which backports a patch from trunk
<slomo_> yes
<pochu> great, I'll test build and install and ask for a sync then :)
<crevette> lmanul, on my opinion, I'm thinking Copy of would be better
<crevette> and I think easier to implement :)
<lmanul> crevette: Start the new name with "Copy of" ?
<crevette> yep
<lmanul> crevette: but then the alphabetization is screwed
<crevette> yeah
<crevette> perhaps I'm too biaised due to my Windows habits at work
<lmanul> crevette: well, you can leave a comment :)
<crevette> sometime I would liek to have a brainwash
<crevette> no non
<crevette> Good luck Mr Phelps :)
<pochu> seb128: ^-- can you sync gst-plugins-good0.10 from unstable? it backports a change from upstream CVS
<pochu> we have no local changes
<seb128> pochu: synced
<seb128> pochu: wants to write a mir page for libarchive? ;-)
<pochu> hmm, right click on a folder -> share folder -> install smb and nfs -> ok -> ...installing... -> install nfs and smb?? -> ok -> install nfs and smb??
<pochu> seb128: ^-- known issue?
<pochu> seb128: sounds good, is it already useful (to test it)
<pochu> ?
<seb128> pochu: there is a bug about the install thing not working correctly
<pochu> ok, I won't report it again then ;)
<seb128> pochu: but pitti just approved nautilus-share for main so I'm going to remove shares-admin today I think
<pochu> ah, ok
<pochu> libarchive is for the gvfs archive backend, right?
<crevette> seb128, really ? cool
<seb128> yes
<pochu> ok
<crevette> seb128, nautilus-share ? ah I read gnome-user-share ?
<crevette> there a lot of *-share aroung G world
<seb128> crevette: yes, nautilus-share
<crevette> not really consistent
<seb128> crevette: gnome-user-share is the suck, webdav sharing has a poor win integration
<crevette> the thing is the developer is always a GNOME core developper
<crevette> seb128, yeah :/
<crevette> but for Unix LAN is it awesome
<seb128> right
<seb128> but the world is not all unix
<crevette> youp
<pochu> seb128: it installed it, but didn't detected it, so kept asking for installing it. I've cancelled, it wasn't detected as installed, so I closed it. When clicking on share folder again, everything went fine (samba and nfs were there as options)
<seb128> and we have quite some user sharing over samba
<seb128> pochu: right, it needs a restart to list understand that something has been installed
<seb128> pochu: that's what the open bug states rather
<seb128> I didn't try
<pochu> so I can confirm it then :)
<seb128> pochu: and yes, libarchive is for the gvfs archive backend
<pochu> seb128: ah, it's even milestoned for hardy
<pochu> I guess you will unmilestone it once nautilus-share is the default
<seb128> yes, I'll close it
<crevette> I would dream about an unified capplet for file-sharing for desktop
<seb128> crevette: good idea, you should start working on that ;-)
<crevette> yeah :/
<crevette> but GNOME HIG doesn't fit well with multi tab on several level; Apple HIG has the necessary widgetery
<crevette> It would allow to just incorporate the glade into a top level glade :)
<Amaranth> seb128: you should not be changing <Layout> of existing menus from applications-merged
<Amaranth> seb128: because you have no idea what order things in application-merged will be loaded so you have no guarantee you'll 'win' and get your layout honored
<seb128> Amaranth: can you write that on the bug? ;-)
<Amaranth> hehe, alright
<seb128> Amaranth: thanks
<seb128> pitti: I'm not sure to understand your comment on bug #51255
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51255 in gnome-panel "No 12-hour clock available in spanish language" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/51255
<seb128> pitti: the clock applet has a 12 or 24 hours option which is available when the locale definition supports that
<pitti> seb128: hm, seems to be a chicken-egg problem then
<pitti> because, if I add the AM/PM definition to the locale, people can't use 24 hour any more
<pitti> and since upstream also advised against it, I reverted the aptch
<seb128> pitti: how can't they?
<seb128> pitti: using french (and I think it's the same in de locale) my clock applet has the 12 or 24 options
<pitti> seb128: de_DE has an empty am_pm defintion, and if I try to use 12 hour, it still uses 24 hours
<pitti> seb128: fr_FR has the same
<pitti> seb128: does it actually work for you?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but I think it used to work previous cycles
<seb128> maybe the new clock applet is broken in that regard
<seb128> but this bug is not new
<pochu> slomo_: there's a liferea RFS at bug 201226, will you be able to look at it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201226 in liferea "Please sponsor liferea 1.4.14 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201226
<slomo_> pochu: is the freeze exception stuff already done and it only needs to be uploaded?
<pochu> slomo_: it's a bug fix release, so it doesn't need any exception
<pochu> so yes, just uploading :)
<slomo_> ok
<pochu> slomo_: thank you
<slomo_> np :)
<crevette> hello
<seb128> re crevette
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-27
<ember> asac there?
<dholbach> good morning
<crevette> hello
<crevette> hey seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> seb128 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/207508 ; I would tend to lose it as Invalid and say to use the session manager
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207508 in empathy "no way to stop empathy startup with session" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> crevette: right
<crevette> =okay
<crevette> thanks
<huats> morning evryone
<seb128_> hey huats
<lmanul> Morning everyone!
<huats> lut seb128
<seb128_> ok
<seb128_> I'm going to do a totem-plugins-extra
<seb128_> which will not be on the cd
<seb128_> and contain the mythtv, lirc and gromit plugins
<seb128_> anybody has an objection to the change?
<MacSlow> kwwii, the new tooltip-icons look good sofar
<seb128_> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> seb128_, salut
<pochu> hi all
<crevette> guen morgen
<seb128_> MacSlow: do you intend to look at all the desktop effects tab bugs assigned to you for months before hardy?
<crevette> guten
<MacSlow> seb128_, atm I'm putting the last touches on profiles and shortcuts... keybuk wants me to work on the face-browser right after that and skip bug-squashing this cycle
<MacSlow> seb128_, if you want to change my schedule persuade him... not me :)
<kwwii> MacSlow: cool :-)
 * kwwii heads out for a longer lunch
<lapo> ciao
<vuntz> seb128: my preferred packager
<seb128> hey vuntz ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: question from a packager point of view
<vuntz> (for a panel patch)
<vuntz> for the new gnome-session, we need to install gnome-panel.desktop in /usr/share/applications and in another directory
<vuntz> would packagers be happy with a symlink?
<vuntz> or is it better to have the same file twice?
<seb128> what other directory?
<vuntz> /usr/share/gnome-session/default or something like this
<seb128> I guess a symlink is alright in any case
<vuntz> ok
<vuntz> I thought it could cause some problems, but if it's fine, good :-)
<seb128> vuntz: btw I'm not sure I understood what will be responsive to store applications coordinates, workspaces, etc
<seb128> vuntz: symlinks are usually no issue
<vuntz> it should be the apps
<vuntz> (via gtk+)
<seb128> they can go cross mounts, etc
<seb128> vuntz: any reason it can't be done on the wm side?
<vuntz> seb128: because it's a horrible hack? :-)
<vuntz> what happens if you change the wm?
<seb128> I don't like the idea to force every application to do the same things
<seb128> well, yours mean that you will never have non gtk applications behave correctly
<seb128> users don't change wm
<seb128> and if they do they can redo placement
<vuntz> seb128: fd.o spec, etc.
<vuntz> there's clearly work to do to have this correctly work, though
<seb128> you will never have 10 years old applications to follow fd.org spec
<seb128> it would be so much easier to let the wm do the work
<seb128> change one thing
<seb128> rather than patching every cycle application in the world to use the same api
<seb128> s/cycle/single
<seb128> well, if you think that's the way to go
<seb128> but I've some doubt on the fact that we will have something working correctly any time soon if every application need to be modified to work
<vuntz> seb128: the wm way can only be hacky, so it's not good in the long-term
<seb128> yours is not good either
<seb128> the only solid way is to never shutdown
<seb128> always use suspend to ram or disk and reload from that
<seb128> and don't crash
<seb128> I just don't think that having complex logic in applications to store the placement will scale
<seb128> it means complicate code, bugs, extra work, etc
<vuntz> seb128: why?
<seb128> why what?
<vuntz> why would it be more complex?
 * vuntz thinks seb128 should be able to read his mind instead ;-)
<seb128> because you have to use this api
<seb128> which is higher complexity than do nothing and let the wm do the work
<vuntz> seb128: no. It would just work: gtk_application_new("myname") and that's all
<seb128> that should be part of gtk_init() then ;-)
<seb128> well, that means you transform gtk to a window manager
<seb128> it has to know on what screen, viewport, positions, etc the dialog is now
<seb128> where the wm already has all those informations
<pochu> asac: thanks for the liferea fix :)
<asac> np :)
<asac> but see how botty i am ... i even forgot which function call i added 10 seconds after editing the xul patch :) ... its GTKEmbedGlueStartupInternal() not GREStartGlueInternal
<asac> s/botty/buggy/
<pitti> seb128: doing MacSlow's libwnck sponsoring now
<seb128> pitti: danke
<pitti> MacSlow: hm, I don't notice any difference (new libwnck), but at least my panel still works :) where are the missing icons?
<seb128> pitti: workspace switcher tooltip I guess
<pitti> looks exactly the same to me
<seb128> pitti: if you use compiz
<pitti> ah
<seb128> do you use compiz?
<pitti> desktop == metacity
<pitti> on the laptop, yes, but it's off ATM
<seb128> under compiz you have extra actions there
<seb128> the scale and expo ones
<pitti> actually I switched my desktop back to metacity because compiz' session management is broken
<pitti> but now that metacity's session management regressed to a comparable dysfunctionality, it doesn't actually matter any more...
 * pitti sighs
<nxvl> seb128: i have notice some problem when i don't use compiz
<pitti> (that's not what I meant with "compiz' session management shuold be as good as metacity's")
<nxvl> seb128: for example if i click on a link on evolution, firefox goes to the desktop where evolution is, instead of open it in the one it is opened
<seb128> nxvl: that's a known issue
<nxvl> seb128: and that's a bug on firefox or in metacity/compiz?
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> I think the firefox guys blame the wm
<walters> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482354
<ubotu> Gnome bug 482354 in general "gtk_window_present() causes full applications to move workspaces" [Normal,New]
<walters> i have the fedora metacity patched
<seb128> elijah wrote that the hack is not a nice one
<walters> virtual desktops themselves are a gigantic hack
<seb128> did you change it to special case firefox?
<walters> no
<walters> they didn't suggest a way to do that
<walters> i suppose i could look at the kwin code
<seb128> I'm just wondering why it's going to break
<seb128> according to elijah it's going to break things
<walters> i wouldn't say it "breaks" anything
<seb128> which is not really useful comment
<walters> it changes the behavior of some cases
<MacSlow> pitti, do you have compiz running and enabled expo- and scale-plugins?
<MacSlow> pitti, if not you'll not see anything :)
<pitti> right
<MacSlow> pitti, have a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~mmueller/tooltips.png
<MacSlow> pitti, there used to be zoom too... but since that is usually only triggered via a mouse-binding (and those are not exposable via gtk-accelerators) I skipped it.
<Amaranth> seb128: that's not nice to do (that patch)
<seb128> Amaranth: what patch?
<Amaranth> the metacity one
<seb128> ah
<seb128> why?
<Amaranth> if you read the whole bug you see there are several distinct use cases here
<seb128> MacSlow, (pitti since you do sponsoring): did you talk to ted btw? he's working on moving those items to the context menu rather than the tooltip as decided some time ago
<Amaranth> sometimes you want it to move, sometimes you want to move to it, sometimes you want it to flash in the taskbar
<Amaranth> the spec needs to be updated to include a hint windows can set
<seb128> Amaranth: right, I think everybody agrees on that
<seb128> Amaranth: but meanwhile firefox looks broken and we want to get that fixed this cycle
<Amaranth> i will have no part in 'fixing' this for compiz
<Amaranth> you're breaking my uses to fix firefox
<seb128> Amaranth: well, the upstream bug mentions special casing firefox
<kagou> hi
<calc> anyone around here that knows about mime types?
<calc> i need help asap
<calc> i have to update the mime types in OOo but i don't know what to run against example files to generate the official mimetype name to use in /usr/lib/mime and /usr/share/applications/foo.desktop MimeType=
<Amaranth> calc: gvfs-info foo.odt | grep content
<calc> also found the mimetype program :)
<calc> Amaranth: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-28
<calc> bug 208062
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208062 in shared-mime-info "Add support for MS Word 2007 Formats - Needed for OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208062
<calc> ^ fix it please ;-)
<marnanel> calc: who are you talking to?  I'm confused
<calc> the channel :)
<calc> anyone who feels like working on it :)
<AlgorithmicContr> Is the Music Applet installed by default in Ubuntu?
<jarosser06_> howdy yall
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hiya seb128
<seb128> lool: hey, I guess you are really busy as everybody else, but do you chance you will look to the sponsoring request waiting for you today? I did gnome-bluetooth yesterday, I'll also get this bluez-gnome change to fix nautilus-sendto if you are too busy, it's getting late and I don't want that to be broken in hardy if not required
<dholbach> seb128: nautilus-sendto needs FFE?
<seb128> dholbach: depends of the changes, I didn't look at it yet, the update is on my list for today
<dholbach> ok... ember did it already - I can subscribe you to the bug (new upstream version) - it looks OK to me
<seb128> bah
<seb128> what is the bug number?
<dholbach> bug 208108
<seb128> danke
<dholbach> de rien
<crevette> salut seb128
<crevette> salut daniel
<seb128> lut crevette
<dholbach> hi crevette
<seb128> crevette: I've sponsored your gnome-bluetooth update, thanks
<crevette> seb128, yeah I saw that  thanks a lot
<seb128> crevette: you can mark it uploaded on revu or whatever they change there, I've no account to comment
<soren> a/win 7
<soren> gah
<lool> seb128: Yes, I know about them; I'd like to do them, but I have more urgent AR to process today
<seb128> lool: ok, I'll do it today, the change is not trivial and the sooner the better so it can get testing
<seb128> lool: I'll upload on the basis that redhat is using it and some users tried to apply the patch with success
<lool> Ok, thanks
<seb128> lool: you are welcome
<lool> seb128: I wonder why there ain't a totem-plugins-extra -> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad dep
<lool> seb128: I was hoping to close #191952 with your totem change
<lool> But there's still a dep in the GStreamer plugins
<seb128> bug #191952
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191952 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "Remove mysql dependency for LPIA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191952
<seb128> lool: no special reason, I just didn't know that was to change, feel free to do a quick fix and upload if you want, otherwise something to change in the next upload
<lool> seb128: And concerning #191952, did you have an idea on how to address it?
<lool> Perhaps splitting the mythtv plugin in its own package?
<huats> morning everyone !
<seb128> lool: not really, moving the depends to a recommends?
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hey seb128
<lool> seb128: the shlib:deps ones?!
<seb128> lool: well, that's ugly but pidgin does it for example
<lool> No that's fine, but not trivial so I was double checking I understood you correctly
<seb128> well, I thing that would be better than splitting the package
<pitti> seb128: just got my father's iPod, on my desk now :)
<pitti> so I can play around with it a bit
<seb128> cool
<crevette> pitti, whatt !! you didn't one, such a shame
<crevette> :)
<crevette> +had
<pitti> no, I don't really need one
<seb128> crevette: do you have a new generation one?
<crevette> no
<pitti> seb128: last time you wanted me to test something, right?
<crevette> an old one
<crevette> I think it is a 4G
<seb128> pitti: yes, let me ask the guy
<crevette> I don't use it that much, it is always in my car, since my gd bought a "poste radio" where I can plug it
<crevette> so I have 20 g of music everyday
<seb128> pitti: can you plug it and verify than iPod_Control/Device/SysInfoExtended on the ipod is touched?
<seb128> pitti: and try to dnd a mp3 on it and see if you can play it on the ipod then
<pitti> oooh
<pitti> RB finally converts .ogg to .mp3 on the fly
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> -rwx------ 1 martin root 12210 2008-03-28 11:10 SysInfoExtended
<pitti> seb128: WDYM with 'touched'?
<pitti> I just DnD'ed an .ogg album to it, works fine
<pitti> and I can play from the iPod, etc.
<dholbach> NICE
<seb128> pitti: touched = recently changed
<dholbach> is that a "new" ipod?
<pitti> seb128: right, it does
<seb128> pitti: it's supposed to update the md5 or something, just to know if that was done or not
<pitti> dholbach: yes, iPod nano 4 GB, from last December (xmas present)
<pitti> when I tried it the last time, I was missing that daemon thing for the checksum, and it didn't convert .oggs
<dholbach> pitti: does it need any voodoo or does it just work? :)
<pitti> dholbach: Just Works (TM)
<dholbach> ROCK
<pitti> in fact I got it because it crashed
<pitti> so the voodoo was to find the reset sequence :)
<dholbach> so once wireless works on Mimi's laptop, she can switch to Ubuntu :)
<pitti> seb128: I can play music from the iPod directly, too, and it updated the DB correctly
<pitti> only bug is that RB crashes after detachign the iPod
<seb128> pitti: crash on eject? what version of rhythmbox do you have?
<pitti> 0.11.5-0ubuntu1
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> can you send it using apport?
<seb128> pitti: other topic, any reason we didn't get language pack updates for 11 days? it makes harder to keep track of what still needs to be fixed translation wise for hardy
<pitti> hm, apparently we didn't get an update on Wednesday, weird
<pitti> seb128: I reqested a full export for sunday
<seb128> ok, thanks
<pitti> I'll upload fresh -base on Monday
<seb128> I just though we were supposed to have weekly automatic updates
<seb128> and we didn't get one this week
<tuntun> hardy says the nvidia driver is installed but not in use. how do i use them?
<tuntun> hardy says the nvidia driver is installed but not in use. how do i use them?
<tuntun> I install hardy using wubi, did 100MB of udpates, restarted and then got "initramfs" prompt. whats gone wrong?
<pedro_> tuntun: better to ask in #ubuntu
<kwwii> hrm, why in the world does human icon theme have a dir called Parsix in the debian dir with svg's and improperly named png's?
<huats> cody-somerville: congrats
<cody-somerville> Thanks huats :)
<huats> seb128: I saw you asking for some informations in bug 206267
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206267 in gvfs "gvfs doesn't manage sftp and ftp backends properly" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206267
<huats> I have added some since I am facing the same as they do (well as far as I understand the first reported)
<Sauro> Hi can anyone help me stop the screen turning off ? I have tried the obvious settings and a number of fixes from forums but nothing is working, its driving me nuts.
<seb128> huats: to be honest hundred of lines of comments don't make me want to read the bug
<seb128> huats: users should learn to have clear and short descriptions
<seb128> Sauro: try #ubuntu, this is not a support channel
<huats> that is why I have added "as far  I understand the first reported" bug...
<Sauro> oh sorry
<Sauro> cheers
<seb128> Sauro: you might want to check your bios settings, could be the hardware doing that and not ubuntu
<huats> seb128: i have added a comment, (the last one) which is "shorter"
<huats> :)
<seb128> huats: not really useful though
<huats> at least i explain how I can reproduce it...
<seb128> right, but everybody would have it if that was so easy
<huats> yeah...
<seb128> anyway I'm going to upload a new gvfs version really soon which should fix similar issues, worth trying when it'll be available
<huats> I was wondering if I was the onlyone or not
<huats> ok
<huats> great !
<huats> and at least on my computer is really easy to reproduce it : it happens alll the time (quite annyoing sicne I use sftp daily at work...)
<huats> looking for next upload thus
<huats> thanks seb128
<seb128> you are welcome
<lapo> hi
<seb128> hey lapo
<seb128> lapo: you talked to me about iso icons some time ago, or was that somebody else?
<lapo> seb128: oh yes it was me
<lapo> seb128: do you need that?
<seb128> lapo: where was the hack?
<lapo> seb128: I think you made a patch for g-i-t to add the iso image icon IIRC
<seb128> lapo: ok, you were speaking about this one, I restored it some days ago
<lapo> seb128: my point was that the icon I did for you time ago is now outdated
<seb128> oh
<seb128> lapo: you are welcome to do an updated icon then ;-)
<seb128> lapo: seems that GNOME still doesn't have an iso icon
<lapo> seb128: do you happen to have the "sources" of the current one?
<seb128> or the naming nautilus is using is incorrect
<lapo> seb128: gnome icon theme is going to cover the naming specs only, that's the plan
<seb128> lapo: there is a scalable svg in the patch but I've no idea if that's what you call source
<lapo> seb128: the naming nautilus is using is incorret even :-)
<seb128> lapo: well, is there an iso icon under an another name in the spec or in gnome-icon-theme right now?
<lapo> seb128: I probably sent you a package with svg or xcfs for smaller sizes as well, but if you can't find it it's not a problem
<seb128> lapo: I don't think so, I've several png and one svg and that's about it
<lapo> seb128: for mime icons you can just call them as the mime with - istead of other separators iirc, and it should just work
<lapo> uhm, not a problem tho I can quickly redo them
<seb128> ok, cool
<seb128> if you do that let me know I'll update the package
<seb128> not sure to understand your naming comment
<seb128> is there an icon for iso upstream which could use under a different naming?
<seb128> or that's something not in the spec so we still need the add one?
<lapo> seb128: nope no upstream icon
<seb128> s/the/to
<seb128> ok, what I though
<lapo> seb128: you still need to add that one, we're planning -extra packages with more mimes but nobody started anything atm
<seb128> ok, thanks
<lapo> np
<pochu> seb128: bug 208310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208310 in libarchive "Promote libarchive to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208310
<pochu> seb128: I haven't found an upstream bug tracker, and I haven't done a code review, as I'm not experienced for that. Everything else should be fine
<seb128> pochu: thanks
<seb128> pochu: code review should be for the reviewer, ie pitti or doko usually
<pochu> oh, good then :)
<pochu> I can ask Company if he knows whether there's an upstream bug tracker
<pochu> or if there's only bug mail
<seb128> pochu: good idea, he's on contact with upstream I think
<pochu> yeah, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2008-March/msg00034.html was sent to upstream
<seb128> ok, I'm away for half an hour or so, be back later
<pitti> hm, what's the recommended TV player for Gnome?
<pitti> ubutu wiki says to use kaffeine for watching DVB
<pitti> but well, I don't want to install the entire KDE for that
<pitti> oh, totem can do it
<jcastro> pitti: In the past I've used tvtime with good success.
<pitti> jcastro: totem works for me for now, but I'll try that out
<pitti> I have to actually work a bit today still :-P
<jcastro> yeah the dvb support is new-ish in totem, haven't had a chance to try it myself
<pitti> jcastro: the lack of scanning is bad, but once you have a channel list, it works well
<tedg> jcastro: Are you using an ATSC card?
<jcastro> tedg: the machine with my tvtuner is currently out of commission, so nothing right now
<tedg> jcastro: Were you using an ATSC card? ;)
<jcastro> I have no idea, it was a pvr250 based card. (I don't know what ATSC is)
<tedg> Over-the-air digital in the US.  Basically DVB-T for the US.
<tedg> I think that on is analog though.
<tedg> "that one"
<jcastro> Yeah it definately didn't do that
<jcastro> tedg: with regard to your post on gnome-ddl, what's the plan for working with gnome on that?
<jcastro> tedg: (the logout dialog)
<tedg> jcastro: I think we're going to have to review that at UDS.
<seb128> jcastro: any news about the libwnck changes to move the tooltip to the context menu?
<jcastro> k, vuntz will be there so we should revisit that as a session.
<seb128> tedg: ^
<tedg> jcastro: We drafted the exit-strategy blueprint at UDS Boston, and it got pushed out.
<jcastro> seb128: I know that it was coming I wasn't involved in the discussion.
<seb128> that could be what is causing bug #207693
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207693 in gtk+2.0 "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207693
<tedg> seb128: Working on it.  I'm fighting libbonoboui right now...
<seb128> jcastro: sorry that was for ted rather
<seb128> tedg: "pushed out" mean cancelled?
<jcastro> tedg: yeah I was there. I am still convinced that since no one uses the stock gnome one that we should just submit a good one upstream
<vuntz> jcastro: oh, you're here. I spammed you with two mails :-)
<tedg> I don't think it will be cancelled, but I think it will probably over a couple of releases.
<tedg> There are some big things to work out.
<tedg> Fortunately vuntz working on gnome-session will help a ton.
<vuntz> jcastro: fedora does use the stock gnome one
<vuntz> iirc
<tedg> But the other big thing is X stuff in getting the OpenGL working on multiple desktops.
<tedg> Atleast as it is detailed in there, we wouldnt' have a logout dialog at all.
<jcastro> vuntz: imo the suse one is slick, push that upstream. ;)
<vuntz> jcastro: yeah, I might do that
<fta> pochu, about bug 203413, i have a possible window for a xulrunner-1.9 regression.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203413 in liferea "Liferea creates many corrupt copies of places.sqlite in its Mozilla profile folder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203413
<pochu> fta: regression from previous 1.9 releases or from 1.8?
<fta> previous 1.9
<pochu> great
<fta> did you try with b3?
<fta> i bet it works fine
<pochu> I haven't yet, have you?
<fta> no but using my own xul builds, it seems it started for me between 1.9~b4~cvs20080224t1029 and 1.9~b4~cvs20080227t1139
<fta> too bad they are no longer in my ppa
<pochu> locally? :)
<fta> nope
<pochu> ok, I'm gonna downgrade to beta3 and check it
<fta> does it happen doing something special in liferea ?
<pochu> fta: no idea yet
<fta> oh, i still have some debs in my chroot
<seb128_> re
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7631276 2008-02-27 23:20 /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b4~cvs20080227t1139+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7630384 2008-03-03 03:20 /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b4~cvs20080302t0424+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2_i386.deb
<pochu> fta: the update to b3 was on 2008-02-13 and the bug was opened on 2008-03-18 so it could well be
<pochu> hi seb128_
<pochu> seb128_: nice libarchive was approved :)
<seb128_> yeah
<seb128_> I'll sync gvfs on debian
<fta> pochu, ok, i still have xul 20080218t0050 and 20080227t1139, if you find how to trigger that bug, i can try those
<pochu> fta: wow, this was *easy*
<pochu> I moved out ~/.liferea_1.4, and started liferea with a clean profile. 5 seconds later:
<pochu> emilio@saturno:~/.liferea_1.4/mozilla/liferea$ ls *corrupt | wc -l
<pochu> 5
<pochu> I did nothing other than starting liferea ;)
<fta> ok, i'll try that after lunch
<pochu> fta: thank you, let me know
<crevette> seb128_: it seems nautilus 2.22.1 out too since noon
<crevette> and eel
<crevette> :)
<crevette> even #commits is broken
<crevette> I just saw the commits right now
<crevette> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-29
<asac> help ... compiz breaks my focus :)
<asac> and sometimes even gnome-terminal :(
<asac> i presume its compiz ... currently i cannot get my second terminal to front :(
<asac> yesterday i couldn't switch gnome-terminal tabs :(
<asac> nm ... i selected "always on top" :)
<tannewt> how do I get hal to detect a new event device at /dev/input/event10
<tannewt> ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-30
<pochu> asac: hey, I thought you were a bug contact for xulrunner-1.9 :) could you have a look at bug 203413 when you have some time? thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203413 in xulrunner-1.9 "Liferea creates many corrupt copies of places.sqlite in its Mozilla profile folder" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203413
<pochu> fta: thanks for triaging that :)
<fta> you're welcome
<fta> pochu, now the question is, is liferea doing the right thing?
<fta> firefox 3 doesn't have this problem
<pochu> well, define "right thing" :)
<pochu> liferea hasn't changed it's database code for a long time (1.4.x series)
<fta> well, i haven't looked at the liferea code in a long while so i don't know.
<fta> all those .corrupt files are correct but for some reason, InitDB() fails
<fta> I'll investigate tomorrow
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> I'm off, good night
<fta> pochu, the liferea issue could be caused by sqlite3. it seems our system libsqlite 3.4.2 does not support GROUP_CONCAT() while mozilla ships 3.5.4.1
<pochu> hmm, I think Liferea is supposed to work fine with 3.5.x
<fta> I say "could" because I see liferea is linked with our system libsqlite while our xulrunner 1.9 has in source libsqlite so I don't know which is used
<fta> but hardy has 3.4.* and I think it's a bit late to change that
<pochu> at least it didn't work but was fixed
<pochu>         * Fixing wrong deallocation that prevents Liferea
<pochu>           from working with sqlite 3.5.x (SF #1811055).
<pochu> yeah, I think so too
<fta> !info sqlite3 sid
<pochu> but Lifereaii  libsqlite3-0                               3.4.2-2                       SQLite 3 shared library
<fta> !info sqlite3 experimental
<pochu> but Liferea is linked against /usr/lib/libsqlite3.so.0
<fta> i think 3.5 is in experimental
<pochu>    sqlite3 |    3.5.7-1 | http://ftp.de.debian.org unstable/main Sources
<pochu> in unstable
<fta> would be nice to have...
<pochu> but I don't think 3 weeks before the release is a good moment ;)
<fta> maybe we can trick liferea to use /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/libsqlite3.so
<fta> er.. how come /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b4/lib is hardcoded in /usr/bin/liferea ??? this is wrong
<pochu> fta: from src/liferea.in
<fta> yes but it is plain wrong
<pochu> oh, right, it works
<pochu> it was needed for 1.8
<fta> 1st, it depends in xulrunner -dev and 2nd, this path will change with each version
<pochu> I can't get the 1st point
<fta> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b4   -devel- is the sdk so the -dev package, it will never be installed by users
<pochu> err, when I said it was needed with 1.8, I meant with firefox-dev (gecko 1.8)
<pochu> we could remove /usr/bin/liferea and symlink it to /usr/bin/liferea-bin as a workaround
<fta> ? how will it improve the situation ?
<pochu> because we don't need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH anymore
<pochu> and thus we can launch /usr/bin/liferea-bin directly
<fta> there's the dbus thing
<pochu> ouch, right
<pochu> we can patch liferea.in then
<fta> the problem is liferea is linked with libsqlite3.so.0 and moz provides libsqlite3.so
<fta> so it's not easy to trick
<slomo__> the dbus thing is not necessary anymore
<slomo__> dbus will autospawn a session bus if none is there
<fta> oh, good
<pochu> for the sqlite issue, perhaps we could extend configure.in so that you can pass SQLITE_LIBS (or --with-sqlite=/PATH )
<fta> but moz does not provide the headers so it won't work
<fta> i'll think more about it later
<pochu> fta: /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9b4/unstable/sqlite3.h
<pochu> isn't that what we need?
<pochu> src/db.c:#include <sqlite3.h>
<fta> yes.
<fta> maybe we can just drop the sqlite tests completely and rely on xulrunner sdk for that then.
<slomo__> scary
<slomo__> xul just shouldn't bundle it
<slomo__> and link against the system one
<slomo__> asac: ^--- :)
<fta> we can't
<fta> unless we add sqlite 3.5.* to hardy
<fta> asac is aware of that too
<pochu> $ apt-cache rdepends libsqlite3-0 | wc -l
<pochu> 109
<fta> i've added the detection code for sqlite 3.5 in xulrunner a while ago but in hardy, it falls back to in-source
<slomo__> well, it brings this kind of problems so it should be done
<fta> you mean sqlite 3.5 in hardy ?
<slomo__> or some other way to link to the system sqlite
<fta> reverting xul ?
<fta> waoo
<pochu> can't it use 3.4?
<fta> no, unles we revert all the 'places' changes that make what ff3 is today
<fta> bookmarks, toolbars, tags, history, etc.
<fta> debian faced that too
<fta> http://glandium.org/blog/?p=183
<fta> pochu, well, I let you see with asac, i've done enough for this bug already.
<pochu> thanks a bunch for your work so far
<asac> pochu: we should like against sqlite in xuldir
<asac> and startup with proper LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> done
<asac> not perfect, but should work
<fta> that was my proposal above
<fta> but slomo__ doesn't seem to like it
<asac> well... i don't like it either, but its an efficient and pragmatical solution
<slomo__> no, i'm allergic against packages bundlign stuff ;)
<asac> yeah ... but in this case ubuntu is outdated :)
<slomo__> what's the problem with updating sqlite in hardy? seems to work fine without any problems so far in debian
<pochu> well, ideally xulrunner should link against the system sqlite...
<asac> and injecting a new sqlite is risky
<pochu> but if we can't do that, then let's workaround this bug
<pochu> right, and that means more work for the security team if there's a security bug
<asac> pochu: i am talking about pragmatical solutions. i am aware about what the ideal solution would look like :)
<pochu> asac: and I agree with the solution :)
<pochu> as I think it's too late for including sqlite 3.5
<asac> pochu: given that all the security work is on my behalf its not more load on the security team
<asac> and mozilla will probably release a firefox update if sqlite has issues anyway ... so we roll a release in that case.
<asac> which makes that argument void
<pochu> unless we include it as different packages, and link both Xul and Liferea to it
<asac> the real argument is that it sucks ;)
<pochu> asac: oh, right
<asac> hehe
<asac> i think we should try this and see how far we get. if we fail we can consider to package sqlite3.5
<pochu> but I'm fine with it as long as it fixes the bug (and doesn't introduce more regressions)
<pochu> asac: ok, I use it on an hourly basis so I'll keep you updated if something breaks ;)
<asac> yeah... the corrupted files are not that bad on their own ... but it means that other parts of gecko are probably broken in liferea as well :) ... so good that we found this
<pochu> what I'm worried is whether this could affect other applications using both xulrunner 1.9 and sqlite
<pochu> well that case doesn't seem to exists, except for liferea :)
<pochu> (in the archive, of course)
<reynaldo_> 4/quit
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-23
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning pitti o/
<seb128> hello
<asac> hi seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128 & asac
<seb128> robert_ancell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games
<mvo> hey seb128, good morning
<mvo> good morning didrocks and asac :)
<asac> hi mvo didrocks ;)
<didrocks> hi mvo ;)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hey asac mvo
<seb128> everybody welcomes robert_ancell he's joining Canonical today to work on GNOME
<seb128> ie packaging, bugs fixing, etc ;-)
<didrocks> congrats robert_ancell \o/
<robert_ancell> Hi all!
<mvo> hey robert_ancell, welcome!
<davidbarth> welcome robert_ancell!
 * asac hugs robert_ancell 
<asac> robert_ancell: where are you based?
<robert_ancell> asac, sydney, australia
<asac> cool! welcome
<asac> any clue if behdad (pango) lurks on any IRC channels?
<seb128> robert_ancell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/files
<seb128> asac: #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org, #cairo here
<asac> seb128: is behdad his nick?
<seb128> asac: yes
<james_w> welcome robert_ancell
<asac> cool thanks.
<seb128> you're welcome
<asac> hi james_w
<james_w> hey asac
<james_w> sorry for not helping you out, but you could check my /away or canonical admin to find out if I am working before complaining that I don't respond :-)
<james_w> I haven't seen a bug report about your issue yet, is there one buried in my bug mail folder?
<seb128> robert_ancell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2009-February/001305.html has some hint about using common stock replies
<crevette> hello
 * crevette just reach 5000 points \./
<crevette> hello seb128 didrocks asac and everybody
<james_w> salut crevette
<crevette> hi james_w
<crevette> am I known to be french ?
<crevette> :)
<seb128> crevette: to what?
<asac> james_w: i complained? .... didnt mean it that way ;)
<crevette> seb128, hey, sorry I didn't get you.
<asac> james_w: really. i more felt a bit like "too much complaining" ;)
<james_w> asac: sorry, complaining was a strong word
<james_w> asac: I'm back now though, so feel free to complain some more ;-)
<asac> james_w: good :)
<asac> i will come up with a clean list of the issues i am currently seeing
<james_w> thanks
<didrocks> plop crevette
<crevette> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> is someone here who works on FUSA?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> c_korn: hey, ted do, we have read your email on the list but that was during the weekend no need to be impatient about it ;-)
<c_korn> I am not that impatient :P
<c_korn> just got an email that a guy called bruce69 might hang around here and works on FUSA
<seb128> jaunty is frozen for beta this week
<seb128> c_korn: you got a reply from ted on the list
<c_korn> right, so do I have to open a FFe? because my patch adds the feature to disable those logout/restart/shutdown confirmation dialogs
<seb128> no
<seb128> that's an easy option and not in the UI
<seb128> I'm not sure that's a good idea though
<c_korn> it is in the UI. I added an option in the settings dialog
<c_korn> it is annoying for me to be asked twice.
<c_korn> but I saw the feature was requested
<c_korn> so it is enabled by default but can be disabled in settings
<seb128> you are not asked twice
<seb128> I doubt the UI option will be accepted, that should just be a gconf key
<seb128> you select the item are asked once and it does the action
<seb128> robert_ancell: bug #347089 is a nice one ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347089 in gcalctool "no warning before attempting insane calculations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347089
<c_korn> well, as the default is to show the confirmations maybe it will be accepted.
<c_korn> but won't hurt if it has to be a gconf key only, anyway
<c_korn> then maybe ubuntu-tweak author wants to add it or so. I just want any option to disable the confirmations.
<seb128> as said I'm not sure that's a good idea, it's a disruptive action
<seb128> and having most install showing a confirmation and some none can trick users to be less careful and destroy work because they use a tweaked config
<c_korn> I get your point. I will just wait what ted says.
<seb128> is there anything to do to get the stock replies greasemonkey working in firefox?
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey! welcome to Ubuntu!
 * pitti gives robert_ancell a big hug
<robert_ancell> pitti: Hi!
<pitti> robert_ancell: how's London? survived the long flight?
<robert_ancell> pitti: Yeah, I'm here physically - my mind might take another day or so to arrive though  :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: enjoy the week (although it'll probably become pretty intense0
<robert_ancell> pitti: It's already intense enough meeting everyone - so many names to remember...
<pitti> robert_ancell: don't worry; if it's any consolation, I have been working for C for 5 years now, and don't know half of the company :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: mostly because new people come in faster than I can remember them, and we are too large and distributed now
<robert_ancell> pitti: Yeah, I hadn't realised it had grown by quite so much over the last few years.  Good that it has though!
<crevette> seb128, I didn't look but I guess you have greasemonkey installed ?
<seb128> crevette: firefox-greasemonkey yes
<crevette> IIRC you need to right click on the script that must be called *user.js and choose "install"
<crevette> but I didn't played with greasemonkey for a while
 * crevette installs greasemonkey to see 
<seb128> I've installed it
<seb128> the greasemonkey icon is showed in the corner
<seb128> there is just no + button to add replies anywhere to be seen
 * crevette doesn't find neither how it works
<asac> seb128: which gtkhtml3 source should i use to track the px regression?
<asac> 3.8?
<seb128> asac: the current one
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<seb128> gtkhtml3.14
<asac> ok let me check
<asac> darn ... why didnt launchpad suggest that :(/
<asac> seb128: aye ... it was at the top of course ;)
<davmor2> seb128, pitti:  Just a quick query which you guys will almost certainly be able to answer.  Why do we have cd/dvd Creator in system?
<seb128> upstream decision
<pitti> eww
<pitti> stuff keeps crawling into this
<seb128> the change should maybe be reconsidered for jaunty
<seb128> I'm not convinced it's right
<seb128> we should get mpt's opinion on that ;-)
<mpt> Well, Brasero doesn't really belong in any of the categories, does it
<davmor2> mpt: it's not brasero
<mpt> no?
<seb128> mpt: they have 2 menu entries now, one opening the brasero gui and one opening burn: in nautilus
<mpt> I thought burn: had been deprecated?
<seb128> brasero is in the video and sound category
<mpt> or replaced by Brasero, or something
<davmor2> mpt: brasero is in sound and video and has been for a while this is the old nautilus cd/dvd /creator
<seb128> mpt: no, nautilus-cd-burner has been
<seb128> mpt: brasero implements burn: now
<asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135972/ -> thats what i mean by "unclean" ;) ... clean: doesnt remove all cruft
<mpt> I see
<seb128> asac: ah, yeah, clean target are often buggy
<asac> i know ...
<seb128> in this case the pot is a cdbs bug in some way
<seb128> we automatically update templates but don't clean those
<seb128> the thing is that it's not easy to know if the template was there in the source or not after build
<asac> seb128: ok. and .eplug?
<seb128> that seems to be a make clean upstream bug
<asac> seb128: yeah. actually my solution to this is: dont use tarballs from upstream, but bzr/svn checkouts
<asac> those have no generated files and then run autotools in rules
<asac> and you can remove everything on clean
<mpt> davmor2, perhaps we should reintroduce System Tools, because it would be a better home for things like Terminal, Passwords and Encryption Keys, Disk Usage Analyzer, etc. That doesn't mean CD burning should go there, though.
<asac> seb128: but well ... i dont even know if my packages are up to that level ;)
<asac> for mozilla we went back to embedded-tarball layout which is always clean ;)
<davmor2> mpt: I don't mind one way or the other it just seems strange to have a whole menu item for one item
<mpt> sure
<mpt> Accessories would make more sense
<seb128> would be confusing to have brasero in video and sound and accessories
<seb128> one opening the gui and one opening the burn location
<seb128> I think the old way was better
<seb128> the applications entry opening the gui
<seb128> and the places item opening the location
<mpt> Well, the problem with the old way was that a CD that might not even have been made at the factory yet isn't really a "place"
<mpt> It makes sense for a real inserted blank CD to go there, but not so much for a hypothetical CD
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: do you still have the gnome-screensaver issue? I really can't reproduce it in my virtualbox :/
<seb128> didrocks: yes
<seb128> didrocks: how did you try?
<seb128> I can get it easily with my test user in Xephyr too
<seb128> just start Xephyr with the current jaunty version
<seb128> dpkg -i new-deb
<seb128> lock screen
<seb128> and you can't unlock, you have a flicking screen
<seb128> and no password prompt displayed
<didrocks> seb128: simly activate "lock the screen when screensaver is on" and wait for it to appears. Then, moving the mouse and unlocking it with my password
<didrocks> seb128: I will try with Xephyr
<seb128> I don't wait for it I just lock manually
<davmor2> mpt: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/#rnusers.brasero talks about gnome decision
<didrocks> seb128: maybe different behavior? I don't lock it manually because of bad behavior in my virtualbox with [Super] key
<didrocks> seb128: I'll test tonight and tell you.
<seb128> there is a menu item to lock it or you can run gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<mpt> "Although previous versions of GNOME already had an easy way to burn CDs and DVDs, as of GNOME 2.26 we have successfully brought an end to this."
<mpt> (kidding, kidding)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will check that
<didrocks> mpt: ;)
<asac> calc: can you please clarify on ooo bug 100478 that we will provide more info later?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 100478 in silva "Images in tables lose their title and the url" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100478
<asac> seb128: pedro_: for the pixel bugs please dont forward them just now ;). i will take care of that in a batch tomorrow or later tonight.
<seb128> asac: ok
<asac> well. you can forward them. just wanted to say that i will forward them anyway ;)
<seb128> pedro_: hey
<pedro_> asac: roger that
<seb128> pedro_: do you use firefox or epiphany?
<asac> you should use chromium-daily ;)
<seb128> pedro_: do you know what is required to get the greasemonkey thing working in firefox
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa ;)
<pedro_> seb128: bonjour, I'm using firefox, my extensions are broken on epiphany and there's no debugging for those there :-/
<seb128> pedro_: how broken?
<pedro_> seb128: mm nothing else than firefox-greasemonkey IIRC
<asac> is there any problem with ffox grease?
<pedro_> seb128: doesn't load at all, talked to one of the epiphany folks and told me "well... that's going to be solve in webkit, wait for that."
<seb128> asac: we were trying to get the stock reply thing working for robet but it just doesn't display anything
<pedro_> i mean the scripts i have doesn't work, like the stock replies for example
<seb128> pedro_: weird that's working for me in jaunty
<seb128> ah right that one doesn't work for me either
<seb128> I'm using a simplified version where you can't edit things in the browser
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> the "official" version just doesn't work there
<seb128> it doesn't display anything
<pedro_> it used to work fine until some months, but something changed on lp and now they doesn't work
<seb128> no [+] button
<asac> seb128: it doesnt work in ffox or ephy?
<asac> i used stock reply a while back with ffox greasem
<seb128> asac: firefox
<seb128> asac: I installed firefox-greasemonkey and the lp script
<seb128> restarted firefox
<seb128> go to a bug page
<seb128> the greasemonkey icon is displayed in the corner
<seb128> but there is nothing to be seen on the launchpad page
<asac> seb128: how did you install the lp script?
<seb128> I clicked on it, there was a firefox dialog asking if I wanted to install it
<asac> ah
<asac> seb128: ok i guessits because you are on edge?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<asac> seb128: greasemonkey scripts are registered for certain URLs/domains
<seb128> right
<asac> could be that its not done for edge (though i doubt it)
<seb128> 5 	36 	// @include        https://launchpad.net/*
<seb128> 6 	1 	// @include        https://*.launchpad.net/*
<seb128> 7 	36 	// @include        https://*.edge.launchpad.net/*
<asac> let me install it ;)
<seb128> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/annotate/head%3A/lp_stockreplies.user.js
<seb128> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/files rather
<seb128> asac: edge is listed, and the icon is displayed in the corner when I'm on a bug page as said
<asac> seb128: if you right click on the monkey you can manage scripts
<asac> there you should see if its properly registered for your site
<seb128> "*" for authorized pages
<seb128> that's all which is written there
<seb128> there is a "missing ; before statement" in the error console
<seb128> I've the feeling it's getting the wrong sourcecode
<asac> the encoding looks kind of busted
<seb128> ie getting some special launchpad formatted page rather than the .js
<asac> yeah
<asac> rather check out the branch
<asac> and see if that works better i guess
<seb128> ok
<seb128> clicking on the download columns work differently
<seb128> and seems better
<seb128> it lists launchpad urls etc
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> seb128: so yeah. with download link i get stock replies now
<seb128> thanks
<asac> wow ooo bugzilla is even slower than bgo and launchpad together ;)
<pedro_> slower than bgo? that can't be true
<asac> give it a try ;) ... requesting a new account took about 1 minute to load the page
<asac> submitting comment seems to take almost 2 minutes ;)
<asac> even loading a bug takes a minute ;)
<asac> i guess i could faster run to the OOO office and print the bug ;)
<pedro_> lol
<asac> oops ... the bug system now shows asac@openoffice.org as my email
<asac> lol
<asac> it really works ;)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3 robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: good morning
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: welcome!
<kenvandine_wk> welcome robert_ancell!
<pedro_> welcome robert_ancell ;-)
<asac> calc: do we have OOO310m5?
<dobey> pitti: ping
<cassidy> seb128: Did lot of audio/video Empathy tests. Got a problem with Theora encoding which apparently has been fixed with latest version of farsight2 and telepathy-farsight. Could make sense to upgrade them if it's not to late
<pitti> hey dobey, good morning
<dobey> pitti: what do you mean by "use ' vs. ' consistently"?
<pitti> dobey: your strings use mostly " (double quotes), but often also '
<pitti> that looks a bit weird
<asac> calc: ok seems we have m15 ... which is higher i guess
<dobey> oh
<pitti> dobey: it's just cosmetical, don't worry too much
<dobey> i thought you meant vs. versus versus or something :)
<seb128> cassidy: yes sure
<dobey> pitti: fixed the issues in your review. thanks!
<asac> calc: oh ... seems not its 300m15 we have and they referred to 310m5
<thewrath> i have a file i got from broadcom and i need help with it
<thewrath> it coems with a makefile file
<thewrath> and i have no idea how to use it
<asac> thewrath: this is a developer channel. try #ubuntu
<calc> asac: looking at the bug
<calc> asac: 310 will be in Karmic
<asac> calc: so either its fixed or if its not completely fixed its probably the change i proposed in the bug
<asac> calc: oh sorry. i already commented on the bug now ;)
<calc> ok
<calc> wow OOo bug tracker is really slow today
<asac> calc: heh. i thought it was normal and felt really really sorry for you ;)
<calc> well its never fast, but its exceptionally slow today, heh
<calc> at first i thought it was my internet connection but i can go everywhere else quickly
<asac> 13:46 < asac> wow ooo bugzilla is even slower than bgo and launchpad together ;)
<asac> 16:33 < calc> wow OOo bug tracker is really slow today
<asac> ;)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: what's your launchpad id?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: robert-ancell
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> that's intuitive :)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: so what happened to rickspencer1 and rickspencer2?
<rickspencer3> that's my grandpa and my dad
<rickspencer3> (my son is rickspencer4)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: Also intuitive!
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: I assume that seb128 has given you 50 or so GNOME packages to update today?
<rickspencer3> (and then left)
<rickspencer3> :)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: I think the exact number was 54, and he's in the pub right now...
 * seb128 is away drinking cocktails while robert_ancell does the weekly updates
<pitti> I remember that nice bar 200 meters from the Milbank; try to find him there
<seb128> you can left a message after the biiiiip though
<seb128> left -> leave
<pedro_> hahaha
<rickspencer3> seb128: and robert_ancell: are you guys going to get a drink on the boat after work?
<pitti> or another theater show?
<seb128> not sure about the boat but we will find the pub this week without any doubt ;-)
 * pitti enjoyed both Spamalot and Chicago a lot
<robert_ancell> not tonight...  I've got so many people to meet in London this week
<robert_ancell> (used to live in Cambridge)
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, so you keep changing hemispheres?
<robert_ancell> pitti: Yeah, I have no hemispheric loyalty :)
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Hello seb128
<pitti> dobey: is there some magic in 'output = "".join(notices.readlines())' which I fail to see, or do you just want to say 'output = p.stdout.read()'?
<pitti> dobey: oh, of course, removing \n, sorry
<dobey> pitti: it makes it be a str instead of a list :)
<pitti> dobey: it just looks weird why you remove line breaks
<tedg> Isn't there a function in glib to get approximate times?  I thought there was, but I can't find it now.
<dobey> tedg: 'approximate'? relative to what? :)
<tedg> dobey: 190 sec -> "about 3 minutes"
<seb128> tedg: let me know when you review those fusa changes having the translation fixes in beta would be nice
<dobey> tedg: i don't think there is. i think there is only stuff for sizes...
<dobey> pitti: maybe i don't need to do that. i don't know. i'm not a python hacker, and the behavior it has with reading from stdout seems odd to me
<pitti> dobey: ah, ok; do you have a snippet how to use it?
<pitti> I find it weird that adding "'check': check.check" to cmdclass just produces a "name 'check' is not defined"
<dobey> pitti: the check command?
<dobey> that is weird...
<pitti> >>> from DistUtilsExtra.command import *
<pitti> >>> build_i18n
<pitti> <module 'DistUtilsExtra.command.build_i18n' from 'DistUtilsExtra/command/build_i18n.pyc'>
<pitti> >>> check
<pitti> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pitti>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<pitti> NameError: name 'check' is not defined
 * pitti eyes at python-central
<pitti> WTF?
<dobey> pitti: weird
<dobey> pitti: you installed it?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> looking
<dobey> weird
<dobey> it works for me :)
<pitti> intrepid?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i haven't tried on jaunty
<pitti> python 2.6 transition issue then, I figure
<dobey> hmm, maybe
<calc> pitti: i'll try looking at the nautilus bug some more later today, it seemed to happen every time for me though when i tested it inside vmware
<didrocks> seb128: I cacn update libpangomm, if you wish, but I have to update libpango too as a b-d
<seb128> didrocks: new pango is in debian we will sync after beta
<seb128> didrocks: don't bother they will probably have pangomm updated by then too, they did glibmm and gtkmm already
<didrocks> seb128: great, ok! I don't investigate further so :)
<seb128> didrocks: want to work on splitting gnome-games documentation?
<didrocks> seb128: I first read gnome-games package (related to the discussion on devel ML) :)
<didrocks> ok, no problem. I'll try to split the documentation :)
<pitti> dobey: if you do this, does it work? python -c 'from DistUtilsExtra.command import *; print check'
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, no
<dobey> pitti: if i 'import check' instead of '*' it works
<pitti> right
<dobey> pitti: i guess having the egg from the package breaks glob imports?
<dobey> ie /usr/share/pyshared/python_distutils_extra-0.90.egg-info
<pitti> dobey: I already added it to entry_points
<dobey> oh, hrmm
<dobey> weird
<pitti> dobey: hmm.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/136132/
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> pitti: just pushed a change that should fix that :)
<pitti> dobey: if you are at it, can you please also drop the "import re"?
<dobey> done
<pitti> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136135/ as well, please?
<seb128> the new duplicate marking on edge rocks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oh, using ajax now?
<dobey> ah right
<seb128> pitti: yes, no extra page loading \o/
<seb128> it's fast and nice looking
<dobey> pitti: pushed
<pitti> dobey: thanks
<pitti> dobey: next iteration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136139/
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> pitti: fix pushed
<pitti> dobey: you rock
<dobey> thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: ah, just tried it; looks a bit weird, though
<pitti> seb128: I'd expect something like changing the title
<pitti> dobey: works now on jockey \o/
<seb128> pitti: bug #347227 can you look to the current comment and tell me what is the right component for such bugs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347227 in nautilus "USB flash drive won't mount." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347227
<seb128> pitti: hum don't bother
<seb128> sda1 is the wrong drive there
<pitti> dobey: merged
<pitti> dobey: I'll upload it to Debian and sync to jaunty after the beta freeze
<pitti> dobey: so we have a few more days to pull fixes from your branch
<pitti> seb128: will look after dinner
<pitti> seb128: oh, ok
<dobey> pitti: awesome!
<seb128> pitti: enjoy your dinner!
<pitti> seb128: now they need the same non-page load for "subscribe"
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: I really can't reproduce the gnome-screensaver bug in my jaunty box. Even in locking manually the screen
<seb128> didrocks: lucky you
<didrocks> seb128: that's really strange, and so, hard to fix :/
<seb128> let me try on my laptop
<seb128> what versions did you try?
<didrocks> seb128: the one I packaged, ie 2.26.0
<seb128> and the version you were running before upgrade?
<didrocks> seb128: my jaunty was up-to-date, so, I think 2.24.0-0ubuntu5
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks: same issue on my laptop
<seb128> dunno how you tested
<seb128> I did test on real harware and xephyr on 2 different boxes now with different video cards ati and intel and same issue
<didrocks> seb128: I just tested with the vesa driver on my virtualbox…
<seb128> ok, that how I do it
<seb128> add a test user to your install
<seb128> Xephyr :1 with your normal user
<seb128> su testuser
<seb128> DISPLAY=:1 dbus-launch gnome-session
<seb128> go to the xephyr, lock the screen
<seb128> verify you can unlock
<seb128> sudo dpkg -i gnome-screensaver-update
<didrocks> ok, let me test that
<seb128> lock again
<seb128> try to unlock
<didrocks> oki
<walters> seb128: why not just use fast user switching?
<seb128> walters: because it's faster this way than doing VT switches
<seb128> walters: and xorg tends to crash after some VT switches there
<walters> ah, "X bugs"
<seb128> yeah ...
<walters> or could be kernel i guess
<seb128> in any case xephyr is faster and doesn't crash my box ;-)
<walters> hm, too bad that gdmflexiserver --xnest stopped working
<walters> that used to be the one-liner for what you're doing with Xephyr
<seb128> in fact it's still working in ubuntu if you don't run the new gdm for testing ;-)
<seb128> we still have the old gdm by default
<seb128> I didn't found how to start a non GNOME session using the new gdm the other day
<walters> the sessions chooser should be in the bottom middle
<walters> after selecting a user
<seb128> I had only keyboard and language there
<seb128> maybe I don't have .desktop for other session installed or something
<walters> yeah, possible
<didrocks> seb128: you're right, it's flickering just after the upgrade. If you relaunch a new X session just after, there is no more issue…
<seb128> didrocks: what did you change since before?
<didrocks> seb128: I had to restart my session because of VB additions
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seb128: so, I was not testing the upgrade, but just a stable version (gnome-screensaver 2.26 with 2.26, not 2.24 with 2.26 commands)
<seb128> right
<seb128> that obviously works ;-)
<didrocks> … we never know ^^
<didrocks> so, what can we do? enforce reloading?
<seb128> "enforce reloading"?
<didrocks> seb128: try in postinsts to shutdown gnome-screensaver daemon (it's a daemon, right?) and load 2.26 one
<seb128> didrocks: what if user locked their screen before going for coffee which the machine upgrades?
<seb128> which -> while
<didrocks> never take a coffee during dist-ugprading your machine, you should look at your logs :)
<didrocks> kidding, more seriously, that's a bad issue :/
<seb128> didrocks: I opened http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=576463 about the issue
<ubottu> Gnome bug 576463 in dialog "can't unlock screen after upgrade until restarting gnome-screensaver" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> seb128: ok. I will subscribe to it to follow what happens
<seb128> didrocks: cool, you are welcome to debug the issue too if you want ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I will try to give a look tomorrow (and to do the gnome-games doc split tomorrow as well)
<didrocks> having my dinner now, bbl :)
<seb128> didrocks: enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;)
<salty-horse> hi chrisccoulson
<salty-horse> any main sponsor around?
<seb128> yes but main is frozen for beta this week
<salty-horse> grr.. anyhoo:
<salty-horse> this bug is really annoying: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/332624
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332624 in metacity "Inconsistencies when windows change their icon" [Low,Confirmed]
<salty-horse> I already fixed it in trunk
<seb128> use compiz?
<salty-horse> and I'd really like it to get pushed
<salty-horse> no. it's not a compiz bug
<seb128> right, that's why I said "use compiz" ;-)
<salty-horse> I also commented on its other bug manifestation
<salty-horse> (which you commented in)
<seb128> that doesn't seem worth a beta freeze break
<salty-horse> that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/342888
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342888 in metacity "Panel no longer changes window struts when resized" [Low,Triaged]
<salty-horse> I think it causes many usability problems, if it's worth anything
<seb128> right, and usability issues will be fixed for jaunty
<seb128> that's not a beta blocker
<seb128> it's only an annoyance and for some users
<salty-horse> what does that mean? when can it next be applied?
<seb128> next week after the beta freeze I expect
<salty-horse> I think it causes many other icon-related problems as well.. for example when opening open office documents
<salty-horse> ok
<seb128> there is still several weeks before jaunty stable
<salty-horse> should I remind anyone about it?
<seb128> no
<seb128> jaunty will get GNOME 2.26.1 anyway
<seb128> so it will get the fixes from svn when new tarballs are rolled
<salty-horse> but it was only fixed in metacity 2.27
<salty-horse> (not backported, sadly)
<seb128> why didn't they backport it?
<seb128> they might have a reason and that would be good to know before rushing in jaunty
<salty-horse> good question. I'll prod the person in charge
<seb128> cool
<salty-horse> I'll also ask the developer to chime in on the safety of applying it
<dobey> pitti: did you write build_icons.py?
<seb128> dobey: he's away for the evening
<seb128> dobey: he will probably reply tomorrow morning though ;-)
<dobey> that's fine
<dobey> hrmm, i might just write a better build_icons and stick it icontool instead
<didrocks> seb128: I had little time just to split in a doc package. (bug #347526). You will be able to sponsor it once beta freeze ended. I added a replace tag, IIRC, it is mandatory if gnome-games-data is unpacked after new gnome-games-doc (files in 2 packages), right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347526 in gnome-games "Please, split documentation in a -doc package" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347526
<seb128> didrocks: hum, we didn't understand each other, I was suggesting splitting by locale as it's done for some other things
<seb128> didrocks: so the language-pack can depends on the -locale binary
<didrocks> seb128: oh. right, we didn't understand each other :)
<didrocks> seb128: do you have some example to show?
<seb128> didrocks: evolution
<seb128> didrocks: gimp
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will give them a look to see how this is done
<didrocks> I invalidate the bug, though
<seb128> didrocks: it's basically listing a binary-documentation-locale for each locale in the control
<seb128> didrocks: and having corresponding .installs
<didrocks> seb128: are there tools for building that automatically (taken into account the number of locales…)
<seb128> didrocks: I don't think so
<seb128> didrocks: you can try asking asomething maybe when he's around he did the evolution one
<didrocks> seb128: I will be interessed when he will be around yes. I'm currently downloading the gimp
<didrocks> seb128: is it tdeb related?
<seb128> I've no clue about tdeb but I don't think so
<seb128> it's just about having shipping extra translations on the CD right now ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok. I understand better the goal (I see nothing for the gimp in debian/control, look at evolution right now)
<seb128> didrocks: they might use scripting in the rules or something
<didrocks> ok, there is something in debian/control in evolution
<didrocks> seb128: that's additionnal .install file in evolution, as you suggested
<seb128> yeah, I know how the evolution split has been made I did sponsor the upload
<seb128> that's boring work but should allow to get french translations back on the amd64 desktop cd
<seb128> so that's worth some efforts ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: exactly, with that, hopefully, one day, no more need for building an ubuntu-fr CD \o/
<seb128> didrocks: we have french back on the jaunty i386 iso right now
<didrocks> people are really afraid for having some apps in English in the live-cd
<seb128> didrocks: you still have some extra customization for example etc I think no?
<didrocks> seb128: all softwares?
<seb128> didrocks: yes, language packs are on the CD
<didrocks> seb128: not right now, it's planned
<didrocks> great :)
<seb128> didrocks: but not the documentation and spell checkers, etc
<didrocks> hum, we just have extra subtitles and documentations in ~/examples/
<didrocks> well, will see if this extra work for ubuntu-fr is still needed :)
<seb128> I guess the most important part was to get the language packs on the CD
<seb128> otherwise everything is in english
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> that's very good
<seb128> for a demo CD and installer having translations in UIs is enough
<seb128> you don't need spellchecking etc there
<didrocks> yeah, seems the good way :) but which applications were dropped off the CD?
<seb128> ok anyway it's time to go out and get some diner for me
<didrocks> yes, you should ;) enjoy!
<seb128> didrocks: not real dropping of the CD why?
<didrocks> seb128: for the extra space that was needed on the CD to get langagepack back on it
<seb128> didrocks: the documentation split for evolution won enough to get some language packs back on the CD
<didrocks> oki
<seb128> and we did some cleaning too
<seb128> I might get libgnomeprint* dropped from the CD too for jaunyt
<didrocks> great, I will do gnome-games tomorrow
<seb128> jaunty
<didrocks> libgnomeprint is deprecated?
<seb128> they are just there because of gnome-python-desktop and gnome-games
<seb128> gnome-games is fixed in svn
<seb128> and we can split the python binding
<seb128> yes for some years by gtkprint in GTK
<didrocks> ok, if I can give an hand for the split…
<seb128> I will let you know but it should be easy
<seb128> I grepped through the rdepends of python-gnome2-desktop today
<seb128> and there is only gnome-games to fix (and the change is in svn) apparently
<didrocks> cool!
<seb128> so it's just a matter of adding a gnome-python2-gnomeprint binary
<seb128> and that will drop out of the CD with libgnomeprint*
<seb128> but for now let's get dinner, bbl!
<didrocks> yeah, grab your dinner first :)
<didrocks> enjoy!
 * dobey needs some distutils help
<Ampelbein> dobey: just ask
<dobey> Ampelbein: i figured it out :)
<dobey> me being stupid
<Ampelbein> dobey: that's ok then. (that you figured it out, not you being stupid ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i was calling cmd.cmd() instead of cmd.cmd.run()
<Ampelbein> silly me. note to self: closing the terminal where you started metacity from is a bad idea.
<dobey> heh
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-24
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: no, I didn't write build_icons; most of the basic stuff was written by glatzor, I mostly worked on po file handling and proper cleanup
<ara> hey all
<ara>  has anyone experienced with the latest updates some widgets not correctly rendered?
<Ampelbein> ara: which widgets exactly? did not see any such thin
<Ampelbein> +g
<ara> scale widgets
<Ampelbein> ara: bug #347796 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347796 in plasma-widget-network-manager "network manager widget not fully visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347796
<Ampelbein> seb128: hi. what do you think of bug #347684 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347684 in seahorse "provide launchpad-integration" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347684
<seb128> Ampelbein: hi, just starting my day let me catch up with emails
<Ampelbein> ok
<seb128> Ampelbein: the patch looks good thanks, maybe you could work on a debdiff with the autoconf update patch too?
<Ampelbein> seb128: sure thing.
<seb128> thanks
<Ampelbein> seb128: i also added a branch, don't know if this can be used?
<seb128> don't forget to subscribe the sponsors team too
<seb128> it can but seahorse in not in bzr yet
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<didrocks> morning pitti & seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> hey didrocks
<mvo> MacSlow: hi, I have a system where the flickering with the osd-notify bubles happens
<mvo> MacSlow: compiz looks correct, the matching rules for fade and animation are both in place - this is with a test install of today
<seb128> hey mvo!
<MacSlow> mvo, uff ... no clue what could be causing this if our fixes are in place
<seb128> brb
<seb128> pitti: the retracer get stucked a lot recently apparently
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<seb128> is what is found in the log when that happens
<seb128> did you notice that too?
<pitti> seb128: hm, I don't have cron mail today?
<seb128> mvo: hello :-)
<mvo> MacSlow: might be a problem with the driver, its a r535, we had issues with that in the past
<seb128> pitti: it doesn't crash it hangs
<pitti> seb128: oh, you mean they are stuck again?
<pitti> argh
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I noticed as well; yesterday I had to kill them
<seb128> pitti: I did restart them yesterday evening on the same issue already
<seb128> ok, 3 times in a day
<seb128> and I've bugs which are several days old and not retraced
<seb128> let's try again
<MacSlow> mvo, hm... ATI then ... flgrx or radeon/radeon-hd?
<mvo> MacSlow: radon (well, "ati")
<MacSlow> mvo, my ATI-based system (iMac) currently doesn't boot under Ubuntu at all :/
<MacSlow> mvo, so it's impossible to test... only thing I can think of atm would be to grab a current live-cd and try that
<seb128> pitti: urg
<pitti> seb128: ?
<seb128> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/136598/
<seb128> pitti: that the "to retrace" pool for the amd64 retracer
<seb128> let's see if it manages to go through this time
<pitti> seb128: that'lll keep it busy for a while
<seb128> indeed
 * pitti toddles off for more test installs
 * seb128 can only do vm testing this week
<mvo> MacSlow: so much joy! I just tunred animation and fade off, no flickering, turned both on again, no flickering anymore, reset the compiz settings, no flickering. so now I can not reproduce it anymore
<MacSlow> mvo, same here ... no clue what else could introduce the flickering
<MacSlow> mvo, maybe that user has some "stale" plugin-settings
<mvo> MacSlow: it was a fresh install from the current daily
<pitti> robert_ancell: good morning; how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti: Doing well.  I'm a little worried about how broken python-opengl seems to be in Jaunty though...
<pitti> robert_ancell, seb128: do you think it is okay to assign some easy bugs to robert_ancell's queue? or is that too early yet?
<pitti> also, I don't know how the two of you want to divide packages/maintenance/bugs between you, did you already happen to talk about this?
<seb128> pitti: you are in a hurry apparently ;-)
<seb128> pitti: I've some tasks on my lists for him today but feel free to add some
<pitti> seb128: well, not much, we just got a few desktop-ish bugs from QA, and I wonder whom to give them to
<seb128> pitti: we talked about splitting yesterday but didn't actually look into details yet
<pitti> seb128: that doesn't mean that you need to *work* on them today
<seb128> pitti: what is that about all those bug assignments from other teams, new policy?
<seb128> I got compiz bugs assigned, yeah \o/
<pitti> seb128: I can assign them to you as well, and you delegate further
<pitti> ugh
<seb128> I've no clue about compiz and I'm not looking forward working on it
<pitti> for example, we have this tracker bug (bug 335911), and nobody owns tracker right now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335911 in tracker "Tracker's Evolution mail indexation hangs Evolution" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335911
<pitti> it's one of those unmaintained areas
<seb128> pitti: right, upstream said that will be fixed in the new version this week
<pitti> that particular one is probably trivial, just disable evo email indexing
<pitti> but I'd like someone to supervise it
<seb128> pitti: we neither install nor run tracker by default ...
<pitti> and I'm afraid I can't take more, I'm too much backlogged already :(
<seb128> pitti: it's already on my list but point taken
<pitti> seb128: right, but upgraders will have it, and it's in main
<seb128> pitti: feel free to assign some bugs to robert_ancell I'll watch his list too in the start
<seb128> pitti: I will assign somebody to the update when they roll new tarballs
<seb128> but I guess you didn't want to focus on this example
<pitti> seb128: thus my question whether I should assign to you and you delegate, or just distribute between the two of you
<seb128> just assign some bugs to robert_ancell that's fine, I will make sure that's something he can manage and do adjustements if required
<pitti> okay, thanks
<seb128> as you want
<pitti> as I said, no need to hurry working on them, from my POV I just want to balance the bug assignment workload evenly
<seb128> right
<seb128> robert_ancell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<pitti> seb128: btw, you know about ct-rev?
<seb128> pitti: no
<pitti> seb128: so, if you get a bug assigned from QA, that doesn't mean that you are 100% required to fix it
<pitti> seb128: but that it should be reviewed by an expert
<pitti> seb128: and if you think that the bug is not important enough for us to work on, or it's too hard, or is waiting for upstream, etc., then unassign yourself and tag it "ct-rev"
<pitti> seb128: QA won't reassign ct-rev'ed bugs back to us
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> why don't we get announce about such policy changes ...
<pitti> seb128: that's the new experimental workflow for QA to help us focusing on bugs which seem important/regressions
<seb128> is that documented somewhere ?
<pitti> seb128: let's bring it up in today's meeting
<seb128> right
<seb128> DOH, meeting -> activity report
<pitti> indeed
 * pitti writes
<didrocks> seb128: why do we have to use dbus-launch gnome-session and not only "gnome-session"? -> I assume that a new dbus should be associated with the new session, but gnome-session does not launch dbus by default, right?
<seb128> didrocks: gnome-session needs a session bus to talk over
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so, if I only call gnome-session, I will talk to the other dbus
<didrocks> (the one linked to X:0 gnome-session)
<seb128> what do you mean?
<seb128> there is no dbus session running for your testuser
<didrocks> seb128: I can simply call, with my testuser "DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session" and it works, so, if gnome-session needs absolutely a dbus to talk with, which one does it take?
<vuntz> seb128: gnome-session relaunches itself with dbus-launch, fwiw
<vuntz> (when there's no bus)
<seb128> didrocks: ok so good it's not needed
<seb128> vuntz: cool
<didrocks> thanks vuntz & seb128 :)
<seb128> it doesn't work here though
<seb128> "gnome-session[14927]: WARNING: Could not make bus activated clients aware of DISPLAY=:1.0 environment variable: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<seb128> "
<seb128> I get such errors
<didrocks> seb128: strange, I can do a print screen to prove it, if you whish :)
<seb128> and in the session a dialog "couldn't connect to the session bus"
<seb128> "Could not acquire name on session bus"
<seb128> didrocks: how do you start xephyr? maybe you did start dbus before with your test user today?
<didrocks> seb128: simply "$ Xephyr :1" in my user session to run Xephyr server
<didrocks> and under my testuser:
<didrocks> DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session
<didrocks> that's it
<vuntz> seb128: did you use "su -"?
<vuntz> (su - $user, I mean)
<vuntz> seb128: you need to have the dbus environment variable unset
<seb128> vuntz: no, "su user"
<didrocks> (I can confirm, it's unset on my side)
<vuntz> seb128: su - user, then
<seb128> vuntz: right ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: I blame you
<vuntz> seb128: it's all your fault
<seb128> vuntz: I take the blame for this one ... how about session saving for non-logout actions, are you still planning to work on it?
<vuntz> heh
<vuntz> don't change the topic of this discussion! :-)
<vuntz> yeah, I'll work on this
 * seb128 hugs vuntz
<vuntz> I just guess there might be a bad case
<didrocks> seb128 knows where to lead the discussion when something is embarrassing ;)
<vuntz> need to look at the ConsoleKit API, but if shutting down requires authorization, then it'll be, hrm, fun
<vuntz> (kill all clients, then show the dialog asking for the password... what if you don't give the right password?)
<seb128> didrocks: it's not embarassing we just didn't use the same way to switch users, if you use "su user" you need dbus-launch ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: check if you need authorization before starting closing clients?
<didrocks> seb128: right :), but seing at my company how the UNIX user environnement are tuned and not properly cleaned, I always user - to get a fresh environment :)
<vuntz> seb128: right, but if you need authorization, what should you do? Ask for it? It will shut down immediately, without waiting for the clients to stop
<dobey> pitti: ok
<seb128> vuntz: hum, tricky...
<seb128> vuntz: can't you just ask for authorization, then close the client and process to reboot?
<james_w> you can gain the auth without triggering the action
<vuntz> seb128: I don't think so
<seb128> ask for the password twice ;-)
<seb128> one just to be sure the user has it
<seb128> and one to do the action ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: hehe :)
<seb128> there is no password caching?
<seb128> ie you can't do 2 different actions by asking the password once?
<vuntz> seb128: depends of the config
<seb128> if password is asked twice for some corner cases now I guess that's okish
<vuntz> seb128: if the PolicyKit config for this action is auth_self_one_shot or auth_admin_one_shot, it can ask it twice
<vuntz> but it might be possible to handle the other cases in a sane way
<seb128> right, as said that's a corner case I would not worry too much about it now
<james_w> can't you call polkit_context_can_session_do_action or similar, and if it returns auth_*, do the authentication, then call the action?
<james_w> if it returns yes, then just call the action
<seb128> mvo: do you think you could take over bug #331918? it seems to be on track with upstream comments there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331918 in compiz "Clipped area for multiple X screens with different dimensions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331918
<vuntz> james_w: the problem is that we don't want to do the action immediately
<james_w> yeah, it's racy
<vuntz> james_w: and we don't know exactly which action we'll have to do (since we call Restart() and multiple actions can be returned)
<james_w> because of multiple users?
<vuntz> yes
<james_w> ah
<james_w> it would be possible to reimplement half the logic, but that's even more racy.
<vuntz> but, well, if we manually detect there are multiple users and use the right action, we would just stop working when ConsoleKit logic will change
<james_w> it seems like ConsoleKit will have to grow some sort of callback?
<vuntz> james_w: maybe
<davmor2> Guys is it know that evolutions notify-osd plugin only tells you about mail in the inbox and not every mail box this is a regression over the old notify system where you just unchecked the box for only inbox
<seb128> yes
<davmor2> seb128: Thanks
<seb128> I don't find the bug number now
<seb128> but I read some complains about that
<seb128> I'm pretty sure that's how the code used to work though
<davmor2> seb128: it is how it used to work unless you unchecked the box in plugins then it would tell you what box had mail see screenshot at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/evo-notify.png
<james_w> davmor2: what do you have set in Edit->Preferences->Mail Preferences?
<james_w> "When new mail arrives in ..."
<davmor2> james_w: It was on inbox :)  It isn't any more  thanks  I'll try it :)
<pitti> seb128: FYI, current bzr automatically sets the push location if you can write to the branch
<pitti> seb128: i. e. "debcheckout -a apport" (or any other bzr-maintained package) will just DTRT now \o/
<seb128> pitti: excellent ;-)
<james_w> that's bzr, or debcheckout?
<pitti> james_w: bzr
<pitti> I made a TODO item to fix it in debcheckout, but seems bzr itself beat me to it :)
<james_w> I don't think it has changed there
<pitti> well, I just tested debcheckout -a apport, and it worked
<pitti> testing bzr now
<james_w>   if ($repo_type eq 'bzr' and $auth) {
<james_w>     if (open B, '>>', "$destdir/.bzr/branch/branch.conf") {
<james_w>       print B "\npush_location = $repo_url";
<james_w>       close B;
<james_w>     } else {
<james_w>       print STDERR "failed to open branch.conf to add push_location: $@\n";
<james_w>     }
<james_w>   }
<james_w> so debcheckout :-)
<pitti> ah, indeed; bzr get lp:apport doesn't
<pitti> it ought to, though
<pitti> seb128: anyway, debcheckout! :-)
<didrocks> james_w: how do you determine if a package is in ~core-dev or ~ubuntu-desktop for instance. A hard list, based on Vcs-Bzr: regularly refreshed?
<james_w> didrocks: I don't?
<pitti> didrocks: Vcs-Bzr: needs to be kept current
<james_w> why would I do that?
<didrocks> james_w: for debcheckout, some package are in ~core-dev, other in ~ubuntu-desktop, etc., or do you just pull all of them in ~core-dev?
<james_w> ah
<james_w> debcheckout, not me :-)
<james_w> it uses Sources.gz
<didrocks> oh, ok :-)
<james_w> Vcs-Bzr ends up there, so it can look it up from your apt cache
<didrocks> so, it's downloading source package as well, in addition to the branch?
<didrocks> oh non, Sources.gz
<didrocks> no*
<didrocks> ok, understood, thanks :)
<seb128> pitti: retracers stucked again, I'm restarting it
<pitti> bwah
<pitti> seb128: next time I'd like to strace it
<seb128> pitti: the i386 one seems stucked the same way so feel free
 * pitti looks
<seb128> mvo: stop ignoring me on reply on other channels ;-)
<mvo> seb128: hm?
<seb128> mvo: do you think you could take over bug #331918? it seems to be on track with upstream comments there
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/331918/+text)
<seb128> mvo: ^ I asked that some time ago ;-)
<mvo> seb128: chekcing now
<mvo> seb128: if you did, I missed that, sorry
<seb128> mvo: that's ok
<seb128> mvo: I did almost an hour ago but maybe you were at lunch
<mvo> seb128: possible, I disconnected in between (network-manager upgrade :) - maybe then
<mvo> seb128: why is it assigned to you ?
<mvo> seb128: (not that I mind :)
<mvo> just curious
<seb128> mvo: cf query ;-p
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo: short story it got assigned to the desktop team and my manager dispatched the task to me next ;-)
<seb128> mvo: btw compiz has a reflection.png which is over a megabyte, do you think it could be shrinked by some way for CD benefits? ;-)
<seb128> mvo: I was just looking at what is using space yesterday and ran into this one
<mvo> seb128: let me have a look, I don't know what it is used for
<seb128> that's probably not worth bothering too much but I was wondering if a lower quality png would do the same job
<mvo> asac: network-manager keeps telling me (every 5 minutes or so) that it can not find a required recource during upgrade
<mvo> asac: is that known?
<seb128> mvo: bug #279820 you might want to look at it, #ubuntu-bugs guys did a good job at getting a debug stacktrace and it has lot of duplicates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279820
<asac> mvo: that sounds like a dejavu
<mvo> seb128: sure, let me have a look
<asac> mvo: last time it was about changed image names
<seb128> mvo: reload if the current comment doesn't have it yet, it just has been added
<mvo> asac: oh, that is quite possible
<asac> mvo: but odd. from 0.6 to 0.7 there were images renamed ... i didnt see that for 0.7 to 0.7.1
<seb128> asac, mvo: could be debian bug #520919?
<ubottu> Debian bug 520919 in icon-naming-utils "icon-naming-utils: wrong icons for NetworkManager" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/520919
<asac> mvo: maybe its human theme ... dxteam changed a bit there
<asac> exchanging files for links etc.
<asac> looking at debian bug
<seb128> hum, probably not
<seb128> that would just lead to wrong icons being displayed
<asac> seb128: what does icon-naming-utils do?
<seb128> asac: it provides a list of alternative names for icons basically
<seb128> asac: and is used by gnome-icon-themes for example during the build
<seb128> asac: they use those lists to make symlinking to other names from the available icons
<asac> seb128: hmm. <icon name="network-wireless">
<asac> <link ... nm-device-wireless ...
<asac> nm-device-wireless is shipped by nm
<seb128> that's fine
<seb128> the nm variant is just not used
<seb128> it's installed in hicolor
<seb128> and the gnome theme has its own icon which takes over hicolor
<seb128> and the human theme its own icon too
<asac> seb128: ah. so its for gnome theme
<seb128> right, what that says is that the real speced name is "network-wireless"
<seb128> but that gnome-icon-theme (or any other theme using naming utils) will do nm-device-wireless -> "network-wireless"
<asac> yeah. understood
<asac> mvo: ok call?
<mvo> asac: 5min?
<asac> mvo: ok
<seb128> pedro_: holla, can you add you "send to GNOME" stock comment on bug #345550?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345550 in gstreamer0.10 "gnome-sound-properties freez" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345550
<seb128> pedro_: I think you have instructions on how to do that there ;-)
<pedro_> seb128: salut, sure i'll take care of that ;-)
<pedro_> seb128: i just link people to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME which has the info on how to do it
<pedro_> btw already did it
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: hi
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> pedro_: ok thanks
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: hi rick
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3: thanks for assigning me compiz bugs ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128: sorry, I didn't know what else to do with it
<rickspencer3> assign it back to me if I should find someone else
<asac> rickspencer3: mvo ;)
<hggdh> seb128, just FYI -- I have a diff for Evolution 2.26, if and when libpst gets approved. No need to answer.
<pitti> I'm off for about two hours, lunch and some errands
<seb128> rickspencer3: that's ok, we have friends doing compiz in the foundation team, mvo is looking at it for me now
<rickspencer3> asac: well, the Foundations team asked if we could alleviate compiz from mvo
<seb128> hggdh: ok thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128: I had a feeling that's what would happen :)
<asac> rickspencer3: ah. ok then for now its closer to bryce i would think
<seb128> rickspencer3: to be honest I don't think we have the ressources to take over this one now
<seb128> I understand that mvo is busy but compiz is quite some work and I don't think we have anybody in the team who worked on it yet
<seb128> it's going to take some work before knowing the code and upstream as well as mvo do
<rickspencer3> seb128: ok
<rickspencer3> I'll talk to robbiew and mvo about the rest of Jaunty
<seb128> thanks
<rickspencer3> we should do a cleaner break for Karmic
<seb128> right
<asac> calc: can you please include a whitespace before your bullet points of your activity?
<asac> bryce: ^^ ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA if you want to learn about ppa too
<crevette> salut seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<seb128> mvo: BUGabundo is back on #ubuntu-bugs and looking for you
<mvo> seb128 I will be there in a minute or so, my real system is doing a *long* fsck right now
<seb128> ok
<mvo> maybe more than a minute :)
<seb128> ;-)
<calc> asac: eh?
<asac> calc: look at the wiki
<asac> calc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-03-24
<asac> i think your activity always looks that way ;)
<calc> asac: hmm i wonder why :\
<calc> asac: i send them in email and they look fine then
<calc> i'll fix it though
<asac> calc: you need to include a whitespace like you would do it in wiki
<calc> whitespace where?
<asac> if you do its a pitt/rick bug ;)
<calc> after the * there is one after it
<asac> calc: in front of the *
<asac> calc: just try to use the same form in mail that you need to use in wiki
<calc> oh hmm, well there are others without whitespace before the * in the current wiki, so that is a bit odd
<calc> eg:
<calc> === Misc ===
<calc> * Discussing ideas on bug sorting/filtering
<calc> there is no whitespace on that line either but it displayed correctly
<asac> calc: i think it works if you also have a empty line
<asac> calc: but its not right; as you can see those are no real HTML bullet points
<calc> oh hold on that one is broken a bit too, nm :)
<asac> yeah
<calc> ok will fix mine up and add extra space from now on (or try to remember to anyway)
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<seb128> vuntz: you are running GNOME 2.26 right? ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: are the action in gnome-keybinding-properties translated for you?
<calc> asac: i fixed up bryce as well
<asac> calc: cool. seb128 is also broken ;)
<calc> seb128: fix yours :)
 * seb128 slaps asac
<calc> kenvandine_wk's isn't using wiki format but is readable
<kenvandine_wk> :)
 * asac falls to ground
<kenvandine_wk> i guess i should use wiki formatting
<seb128> we should stop using wikis
<seb128> what's wrong with good old ascii formating?
 * kenvandine_wk is just emailing it to rickspencer3... 
<asac> seb128: you can include a {{{
<asac> }}}
<asac> if you want to keep it ascii ;)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: text files ftw
<kenvandine_wk> text files and bzr
<kenvandine_wk> we can all pull and read in $EDITOR
<seb128> asac: we should put those at the limit of the page ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: that's how I plan to handle the desktop team list of who is doing what btw ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: awesome
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<calc> anyone know how to get the cups queue name from command line?
<calc> i was going to ask till but he seems to not be online
<calc> he gave me a bug that I need to investigate
<kenvandine_wk> lpq?
<kenvandine_wk> should list all queues
<vuntz> seb128: which actions?
<vuntz> seb128: some are not translated here
<calc> oh i guess then i have no queues since the printer isn't physically connected to this box
<seb128> vuntz: in my case most are not, ie next track, previous track, volume ...
<vuntz> seb128: those ones are translated
<vuntz> seb128: but the run dialog isn't, eg
<seb128> vuntz: ok thanks
<vuntz> or "switch to workspace on the left/right/..."
<seb128> do you know what component has those strings?
<seb128> ah, gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> weird, the .mo has the translation for "Next track"
<seb128> I bet that's because gnome-control-center doesn't use the gnome-settings-daemon mo file
<seb128> vuntz: does your gnome-control-center mo files has Next track translated?
<vuntz> seb128: hrm, how can I find out? With a strings on the mo file?
<seb128> vuntz: msgunfmt .mo
<vuntz> seb128: it's in gsd
<vuntz> not gcc
<seb128> vuntz: right, I'm just puzzled on how it gets translated for you
<seb128> vuntz: stracing gnome-keybinding-properties shows it doesn't open the gnome-settings-daemon.mo there
<seb128> vuntz: I've opened http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=576570 about that
<ubottu> Gnome bug 576570 in Keybinding "gnome-settings-daemon actions are not translated" [Normal,New]
<vuntz> no idea :-)
<seb128> vuntz: are you sure you don't have the string left over in the g-c-c .mo installed?
<_MMA_> Will the "CD/DVD Creator" entry be staying visible in "System Tools"? for release?
<seb128> we might clean those and it could still be in the upstream .mo from a time where the string was a gcc one
<seb128> _MMA_: I would expect not though I'm not sure what we should do with it right now
<kenvandine_wk> hey _MMA_
<_MMA_> seb128: Ok. I was gonna change it in the Studio -menu package but didn't want to do it if you guys had something planned already.
<vuntz> seb128: I did what you asked me to do, so... if it doesn't show up there
<_MMA_> kenvandine_wk: yo yo . ;)
<seb128> vuntz: ok thanks
<kenvandine_wk> _MMA_: i am betting message indicator sense into Og atm :)
<seb128> vuntz: I'm pretty sure that the issue is due to the fact that the translations are in an another translation domain than the one used
<seb128> vuntz: not sure why it works for some strings in your case but that seems an upstream bug in any case ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> s/betting/beating/
<seb128> _MMA_: any suggestion on where would be the right place for this one?
<_MMA_> seb128: For us, it's a little redundant. It just brings up Nautilus so you can throw files on a disk and burn. The Brasero entry is fine for us. I think we were just gonna hide the "System Tools" entry.
<seb128> _MMA_: we might just do the same, though the burn location is an handy way to create CDs quickly or an iso
<_MMA_> Sure, but only slightly and for us not worth the single menu entry since we want to keep it simple.
<_MMA_> seb128: When a blank disk is inserted in Ubuntu, does Brasero come up or CD/DVD Creator? (Studio has auto handling turned off)
<seb128> I would have to try but I would expect having the nautilus dialog asking what you want to do
 * luisbg waves
<seb128> hi luisbg
<luisbg> hey seb128
<luisbg> :)
<_MMA_> luisbg: Looks like seb128 wants to hide it. Just gotta work out the details. Make sure it's the best thing to do. I mentioned for us, it's a bit redundant when there are multiple ways to burn a disk and not worth the single menu entry making the menu even bigger.
<luisbg> I agree
<luisbg> rebundancy in menus is a big "no-no"
<luisbg> basic users dont need more "confusion" in the menu
<seb128> well those are different actions
<seb128> one is to open the gui the other one the easy nautilus burn location
<seb128> but having 2 items in the applications menu is confusing
<seb128> we will probably just hide this entry
<_MMA_> Especially when the "CD/DVD Creator" looks to be part of Brasero because of the same icon.
<seb128> not sure if we should get the places menu entry back though
<luisbg> places menu entry is very useful for basic users
<luisbg> when they want to go to documents they go there
<luisbg> instead of opening "file broswer" then looking for documents folder inside home
<luisbg> I use it a lot in my multimedia machine myself :)
<Ampelbein> seb128: i accidently subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors to bug #341440 , can you unsubscribe them. sorry for that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341440 in gedit-plugins "Embedded terminal plugin missing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341440
<seb128> done
<Ampelbein> thanks
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: hm, your ekiga.net account says "user not available"
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: but *shrug*, the Canonical voip account works well
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<pitti> so with that DSL connection, ekiga finally works just great
<kenvandine_wk> woot!
<pitti> rickspencer3, seb128: ^ FYI :)
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: we gotta get you using ekiga now :)
<seb128> pitti: good ;-)
<rickspencer3> I use ekiga
<rickspencer3> that's how I have my meetings with Arne
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: great... with your canonical voip?
<kenvandine_wk> sweet
<rickspencer3> I don't have the canonical sip set up yet, but should o
<pitti> @ekiga.net seems really brittle, though
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i would prefer that as well... :)  my land line phone has a crappy battery
<pitti> rickspencer3: took me less than a minute
 * pitti does a happy DSL dance
<kenvandine_wk> :)
 * kenvandine_wk is happy for pitti
<pitti> ok, back to real work now
<pitti> seb128: didn't we use to have some pre-added internet radio stations in rhythmbox?
<seb128> pitti: we do
<pitti> it's empty for me
<asac> any clue why rhythmbox will always start on the same workspace != current workspace?
<seb128> pitti: I just booted the current iso in kvm and I've 21 stations listed
<asac> (compiz)
<pitti> seb128: hm, might be gconf cruft for me then
<seb128> pitti: that's not in gconf by in .local/share/rhythmbox
<seb128> asac: how do you start it?
<asac> seb128: the menu
<asac> application -> sound -> ...
<asac> let me check something
<asac> seb128: so ... moving to different workspace and closing there doesnt change the workspace it starts on
<asac> seb128: maybe its something that got saved by session shutdown?
<seb128> asac: I've no such issue, maybe you are using a special compiz option or something?
<kenvandine_wk> it would be cool if fusa set status for ekiga as well :)
<seb128> asac: no, if that was gnome-session that would not impact on menu opening
<seb128> asac: and rhythmbox only restore the notification status not the workspace on closing
<asac> hmm
<asac> odd
<vuntz> asac: I'd blame metacity
<vuntz> asac: if you saved your session once, it tries to match windows when they are opened against what got saved, iirc
<vuntz> (if you're using compiz, it might be the same thing)
<bryce> calc, thanks
<asac> vuntz: yeah. that was my idea: session manager saved something in the past it doesnt safe anymore - or at least it doesnt get removed if i dont have it running on log out
<asac> vuntz: do you know where metacity/compiz stores such things?
<vuntz> asac: ~/.config/metacity/
<vuntz> don't know anything about compiz
<calc> cool a bug thought to be OOo is actually ghostscript :)
<calc> less bugs for me :)
<Keybuk> bryce: timestamping patch?
<bryce> Keybuk: time goes backwards during resume on mdz's machine apparently
<Keybuk> really?
<Keybuk> at some point during the resume cycle, the kernel resets the system clock
<Keybuk> but I had figured that would be before userspace got resumed
<Keybuk> since it's part of the general _resume() functions
<bryce> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/328035/comments/47
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328035 in xorg-server "X server crash: *** glibc detected *** free(): in valid next size (fast)" [High,Triaged]
<asac> hmmm i can find rhythmbox in /.compiz/session/117f000101000121560779200000066 ... but it has "workspace 0"
<crevette> wow, we have very old gupnp packages ...
<crevette> is it still possible to sync from debian?
<pitti> crevette: yes, it's always technically possible
<pitti> subject to usual freezes, of course
<crevette> our packages are from august and I have a vrash in nautilus-sendto which is guess is caused by gupnp
<crevette> hey pitti
<crevette> I'll open a request tonight
<crevette> my crash is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/346968
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346968 in nautilus-sendto-universe "nautilus-sendto-universe crashes everytime" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> crevette: you should really use apport to send crashes so they get retraced and everything
<crevette> seb128, apprt did not fired up
<Laney> did you try with the new gupnp?
<crevette> Laney, I'll try tonight with the one shipped by debian unstable
<Laney> cool, please do
<seb128> robert_ancell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html has the sponsoring requests waiting
<seb128> robert_ancell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<calc> robert_ancell: do you need a sponsor for 339993 yet?
 * calc needs that fix to do beta testing in a few days, heh
<rickspencer3> team meeting in 5 minutes
<bryce> rickspencer3: I may need to nip out a bit early to head to my dr appt if the meeting goes long.  I'd neglected to account for the time change when I set up the appointment.
<rickspencer3> bryce: ack
<robert_ancell> calc: still working on the patch, thanks
<calc> robert_ancell: ok
<ArneGoetje> hi all!
<asac> hi
<pedro_> hello
<pitti> hey all
<calc> hi
<robert_ancell> hi!
<rickspencer3> everyone more or less here?
<rickspencer3> asac is fighting a fire :)
<robert_ancell> seb128 is just walking up
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-03-24
<seb128> hey there
<rickspencer3> I suppose we may as well start
<pitti> url 1
<pitti> whoops, sorry
<rickspencer3> First item Welcome Robert Ancell
<rickspencer3> yeah!
 * asac feels like a fireball ;)
<robert_ancell> I feel very welcomed.  Canonical is a friendly place
<rickspencer3> Hi Till
<tkamppeter> hi
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<pitti> welcome again! it's great to see the desktop team grow!
<rickspencer3> we just started the meeting, and introduced robert_ancell, our newest team member
<kenvandine_wk> robert_ancell: it is :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: you are now no longer the new guy
<seb128> robert_ancell: welcome!
<rickspencer3> expectations just increased
<pedro_> welcome robert_ancell :-)
<kenvandine_wk> woot
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> btw, seb128 and robert_ancell are together at Millbank
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: any introductory comments?
 * rickspencer3 puts robert_ancell on the spot
<robert_ancell> Sorry, yes:  For those who don't know me I've got a background in embedded engineering (esp Linux) and have been working on gcalctool and gnome-games
<robert_ancell> I'm based in Sydney, Australia and previously worked for NASDAQ OMX there
<robert_ancell> (but i'm a Kiwi)
<robert_ancell> Any questions?
<pitti> kiwi? isn't that a bird (and a fruit)?
<rickspencer3> lol
<robert_ancell> Absolutely
<asac> kiwi was the nick name of a debian mentoree i had at some point ;)
<robert_ancell> and  also a citizen of NZ
<crevette> kiwi is a surname for New Zealand people
<crevette> like ossie is for australian people
<asac> hmmm i think it was kibi ;)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> round of applause for robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> :)
 * kenvandine_wk clapps
 * robert_ancell bows
<rickspencer3> fwiw, Robert will be focusing on GNOME packaging and such
<seb128> yeah!
<robert_ancell> seb128: I'm not taking all the crap packages though :P
<pitti> compiz is shiny!
<pitti> *cough*
<didrocks> robert_ancell: no, you can be sure that seb128 will give them to me :p
<crevette> seb128 has lots of slaves now
<kenvandine_wk> haha
 * crevette hides
<seb128> robert_ancell: ok, we will keep one of those for somebody else ;-)
 * rickspencer3 hands compiz to robert_ancell before he can get away
<seb128> don't joke too much he might be taking it
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> (I wasn't actually joking :) )
<seb128> I tried at lunch and he didn't run away
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, what about evince?
<seb128> evince is well maintained
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter: I have nothing personally against it...
<seb128> upstream is reactive and I do the updates
<pitti> well, I think we can leave the splitting of desktop stack maintenance to seb and Robert, off-meeting
<rickspencer3> uhoh
<crevette> didrocks, where is huats? I didn't see it here for a while
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> next is Outstanding actions from last meeting
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell: bug 150187
<bryce> welcome aboard robert_ancell
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150187 in poppler "Evince has very bad quality when printing pdf files." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150187
<pitti> tkamppeter: after meeting, please
<rickspencer3> they've all been responded to, so I would ask that you check the wiki to see te status
<rickspencer3> next is cv-rev
 * rickspencer3 hands mic to pitti
<pitti> so, as you guys might have noticed, the QA team recently started to assign bugs to canonical-desktop-team
<seb128> yeah, I did notice ;-)
<pitti> they are helping us with wading through the incoming stream, identify regressions and high-urgency bugs, etc.
<pitti> this might have stirred some confusion
<pitti> the intention is that they help us thin the flood into a small stream which we can handle
 * rickspencer3 "might" = "did"
<pitti> the idea is *not* that by getting such a bug, we are obliged to fix them all
<pitti> but that we need to look at them with an expert eye and decide whether it's an actual RC issue we should work on
<pitti> (case 1)
 * kenvandine_wk being the new guy thought that was just biz as usual :)
<pitti> or whether it's not an urgent/worthwhile bug after all (case 2)
<pitti> in case (2), the bug should get unassigned again, and tagged "ct-rev"
<pitti> like "canonical team reviewed"
<pitti> so that it's not tossed back to us again
<pitti> in case (1), it needs to get a proper assignee
<pitti> with my TL hat, I started to review them, reject a few of them, and assign some of them to some of you
<pitti> I try to spread them equally
<pitti> two things:
<pitti> - Please let me know of if you have too many, by reassigning them to canonical-desktop-team
<pitti> - Please let me know if you would like me to continue doing that bug assignment
<pitti> or whether you'd rather grab them from the queue yourself
<seb128> as long as I don't get compiz bugs assigned to me I'm fine with assignement ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<pitti> well, sooner or later we need to get someone who maintains compiz
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: is there a filter for bugs we can pick from?
<kenvandine_wk> as we have time
<seb128> I've seen mvo fall into this one, I'm not going to do the same error ;-)
 * bryce dittos seb128
 * kenvandine_wk nominates seb128
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: ~canonical-desktop-team/+assignedbugs ?
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: that's my second question actually
<crevette> it is new that meeting is hold here ?
<pitti> either I take the task of making sure that this queue is always (mostly) empty
<seb128> pitti: I suggesting trying to get mvo back to desktop team rather ;-)
<pitti> and you work on your assigned bugs
<seb128> crevette: no, every weeks for a few months
<bryce> crevette: not very new...
<crevette> ...
<pitti> or it becomes a collective task, but then there will always be some things fall through the cracks
<pitti> seb128: good idea
<rickspencer3> for my part, I don't like bugs to be assigned to canonical-desktop-team for too long
<pitti> ^ ack
<rickspencer3> so I review the bugs daily, and assign (to seb mostly)
<rickspencer3> ;)
<pitti> team assignments are mostly worthless
<pitti> they are good as a queue for distributing, but not as a personal TODO list
<kenvandine_wk> there needs to be one  wrangler, imho
<seb128> right
<pitti> so, no objections against me or rickspencer3 doing the queue review?
<mvo> lol@seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<kenvandine_wk> and we can trade amongst ourselves as eneded
<pitti> that too
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: i am all for it
<bryce> pitti: fine by me
<pitti> as I said, if you feel that you can't work on something, toss it back to canonical-desktop-team
<rickspencer3> In general, I would like the QA team to be quite liberal about putting bugs in our queue, which means that we have to be quite liberal about using ct-rev
<pitti> and as a consequence, bugs on your +assignedbugs page are the ones you are really responsible for
<seb128> rickspencer3: +1
<pitti> rickspencer3: *nod*, up to a certain level, of course
<rickspencer3> pitti: is there any reason people couldn't start using ct-rev on their current assigned list?
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, should be fine; it's meant for that
<pitti> but it's only really necessary for things QA threw at us
<seb128> do we have a list of things they raised?
<pitti> if it helps you for your own bug management, feel free to use it, of course
<pitti> seb128: no, I'm afraid, since we reassing those
<pitti> we could fish it out of the activity log, I guess, but that's some effort
<seb128> ok, they don't use a tag for those
<kenvandine_wk> maybe they should tag them all as qa-gen
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm done with that topic, I think
<kenvandine_wk> qa generated
<seb128> so basically once unassigned the ct-rev only means "don't bounce that back to ct"
<rickspencer3> seb128: right
<pitti> seb128: right, so that it doesn't appear in the QA bug distribution queue again
<pitti> they have an eye on regression-*, etc.
<rickspencer3> to close, on this ... I think this is a good first step to good bug "hygiene" in Karmic ...
<rickspencer3> where our bug list is limited to bugs that we intend to (not commit to) fixing in a particular release
<rickspencer3> this is something that we should all discuss as a team, though
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti!
<rickspencer3> next topic is also pitti: ekiga 3.2 after beta?
<pitti> right
<kenvandine_wk> me thinks so
<seb128> doit!
<pitti> so, kenvandine_wk packaged the new ekiga, people asked about it
<kenvandine_wk> the deps are harmless... nothing else uses it
<pitti> kenvandine_wk and I have tested it a bit now, and it looks good
<kenvandine_wk> people have been using it out of my ppa
<pitti> this time no configuration migration issues, etc.
<kenvandine_wk> good reports
<bryce> rickspencer3: (btw I'll be heading out in a few minutes; are there any topic items you need my input on before I go?)
<rickspencer3> bryce: we can catch you up later
<rickspencer3> np
 * rickspencer3 waves
<bryce> rickspencer3: thx
<pitti> bryce: I might bother you again this week about some RC bugs, but nothing too urgent from my side
<pitti> bryce: thanks, and good luck at the doctor!
<rickspencer3> pitti: so is that decided?
<pitti> seems theres' no objection
<rickspencer3> moving on
<kenvandine_wk> ok, i will finish that up and get it sponsored
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: can you please make sure that the relevant bug has an upstream changelog and that ubuntu-release gets subscribed?
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: there's certainly an FFE involved
<kenvandine_wk> ubuntu-release?
<kenvandine_wk> how about ubuntu-main-sponsor?
<pitti> yes, release team, for ack'ing FF exceptions
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: after it gets ack'ed
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: as it happens, I'm a member of the release team :)
<pitti> but it should go the official route
<rickspencer3> next topic: OEM Swapperoo
<rickspencer3> I've talked to pitti and calc about this
<rickspencer3> and will now proceed to copy and paste from the wiki :)
<rickspencer3> In order to facilitate better team to team communication and cooperation, 3 people from the platform team will be swapping roles with 3 people from OEM team for Karmic cycle.
<rickspencer3> Our own calc has been nominated for this. (congrats calc). Goal is for calc to learn their processes and "walk a mile in their shoes", and bring that understanding back to platform team after Karmic. Desktop team will be getting an engineer from OEM team with the symetrical goals. We'll probably slow progress on OOo while calc is gone, distribute maintenance responsibilities for OOo during Karmic so that OEM engineer can have a bit 
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> I was kinda hoping for line breaks
<seb128> urg
<rickspencer3> I think it will be cool for calc, and us as well. seb128: concerns?
<seb128> I never understood this "let's realloc people who are familiar with something to something new and do the same the other way around with other people too"
<pitti> yeah, there was some friction between those two teams indeed
<seb128> but I'm not a manager
<seb128> let's see how it goes ;-)
<seb128> that seems highly inefficient use of ressources to me
<pitti> seb128: not necessarily, if it helps both of us to understand the other team better
<calc> as i have discussed with Rick we will not be going to the OOo split build for Karmic since it is likely to have issues that someone unfamilar with OOo would have trouble with
<pitti> right now, the communication between OEM and platform is far from efficient
<seb128> well, I don't think that switching one person will solve that
<seb128> but let's see
<seb128> I'm happy to be proved wrong
<calc> and I will be getting OOo 3.1.0 debs into the ppa for testing, it seems to have worked well for jaunty cycle
<seb128> and I've no clue about management ;-)
<rickspencer3> there are a total of three people, actually, just one from our team
<calc> rickspencer3: can you disclose who the other two are?
<pitti> calc: it sounds like an interesting adventure, but of course we'll only send people who volunteer; what's your initial gut feeling about the idea?
<rickspencer3> calc: I would if I knew
<rickspencer3> they're still discussing
<calc> pitti: i think OOo is in decent shape now but does get quite a few bugs... i might need to do some work with the team (but small percentage of time) to make sure things go smoothly
<calc> rickspencer3: ok
<pitti> calc: I feel that'll apply in the other direction as well; I guess the three OEM guys can't completely let go of their existing customer communications, etc.
<rickspencer3> calc: about 20% of your time will be allocated back to the desktop team to help with OOo, so you're not off the hook completely
<calc> pitti: we are targeting 3.1.x which should be released mid next month for Karmic, hopefully a 3.1.1 will be out in a few months that is a bugfix release we can use as well
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> but we can learn what the OEM team needs in the long run
<calc> rickspencer3: ok, i think 20% should make this doable :)
<pitti> and they can learn how to properly get patches into ubuntu and upstream, the freezes, etc.
<calc> triaging OOo bugs is a bit annoying but i am sure the desktop team can handle it ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> the oem guy will handle it
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> calc: we'll all give it to the OEM guy :)
<pitti> seb128: we are so evil
<calc> ie if upstream hears anything about ubuntu without also mentioning you tested on their build they will close the bug immediately without even looking :\
<pitti> seb128: no, he'll maintain compiz :-P
<rickspencer3> btw, did anyone mention that calc got "New" OOo bugs down to zero at one point last week?
<calc> pitti: lmao :)
<calc> rickspencer3: still 0 now i think
<seb128> pitti: ;-))
<kenvandine_wk> wow...
<pitti> calc: zero new bugs> wow!
<seb128> impressive
 * rickspencer3 ^5 calc
<kenvandine_wk> zarro bugs
<calc> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/openoffice.org/plots/openoffice.org-week-new.png
<calc> thanks guys :)
<kenvandine_wk> damn bugzilla has scared me for life
<calc> all upstream bugs linked as well
<rickspencer3> next topic: Release Bugs / Release Status
<calc> only 1 confirmed bug currently, i can't test due to the vmware amd64 brasero issue
<seb128> calc: come on, you can sudo mv a file away no?
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure what there is to discuss here, but we have quite a few bugs still targeted for Jaunty
<bryce> calc: launchpadlib ftw?
<calc> seb128: ah i will take a look at it later today/tomorrow once i get all my targeted bugs fixed for jaunty (only have 10 left)
<calc> bryce: yea launchpadlib helped me make sure i had no more hidden bugs
<calc> rickspencer3: bug 339993 is quite evil on vmware at least
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339993 in brasero ""Starting File Manager" windows open uncontrollably, even when displaying desktop" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339993
<bryce> calc: good luck working on the oem team; nice guys, looks like a hell of a job
<bryce> calc: cool, yeah I've found it similarly useful :-)
 * robert_ancell working on 339993
<calc> rickspencer3: but as seb128 mentioned if we can't get it fixed we should tell testers to move the brasero lib out of the way
<bryce> ok, bbiab
<calc> rickspencer3: er can't get it fixed in time for beta cd i mean
<calc> bryce: thanks
<rickspencer3> well, since it looks like they already spun the first beta cd, that's kinda taken as read :)
<seb128> calc: it's not happening for lot of people, I told you yesterday
 * asac reads backlog
<calc> seb128: not happening on vmware for a lot of people, i meant to tell testers who use vmware to move it, it seems all the people complaining about this are using vmware
<pitti> calc: at this time it's fairly unlikely that we'll respin, especially since it doesn't seem to happen everywhere
<seb128> calc: and it's fixed to svn already and robert_ancell was backporting the fix before the meeting
<pitti> I did two test isntalls in kvm and two on real iron without any hitch
<pitti> so if we fix it immediately after beta, so people can dist-upgrade
<seb128> I never ran into this one on 2 real boxes and some kvm installs
<calc> yea it seems this bug may only be showing up in cases where people are doing testing via vmware (not sure why...)
<pitti> it should be good enough
 * calc should setup kvm now that he has hardware that supports it (the virt flag)
<rickspencer3> nothing else for release status?
<calc> rickspencer3: i have a bug that i think asac was looking into yesterday but i don't know his status, bug 271283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271283 in openoffice "[ooo-build] OpenOffice.org subpixel font rendering broken with new cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271283
<calc> it regressed at the end of intrepid, worked in hardy, so it would be nice to fix if someone knows what to do on the gnome side as mentioned in the bug report
<pitti> I did another thorough RC bug review last week
<pitti> and although the counter keeps growing, it does that because we get more new bugs
<pitti> but we do fix old ones, so it's going well
<asac> calc: one question i didnt ask yesterday. does ooo ship their own cairo?
<asac> calc: -> -devel
<pitti> and the new ones are less and less "OMGkittensdie" level
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> the first four need more love, though (the "hard" ones)
<pitti> I have no bad feelings about the others, they're just "in the pipe"
<seb128> pitti: you can get the font one off the list we switched back to 96dpi
<pitti> seb128: right, I didn't update it this week yet
<pitti> OMGkittensdie: *triage* *splat*
<rickspencer3> ok, we currently have 10 targeted bugs
<pitti> bug 328035 is dead as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328035 in xorg-server "X server crash: *** glibc detected *** free(): in valid next size (fast)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328035
<rickspencer3> but I assume we'll get a bunch of new bugs when the beta goes out
<pitti> yes, absolutely
<rickspencer3> so with a few exceptions, I suppose everyone should be 110% focused on quality
<rickspencer3> for the short time left in this release
<rickspencer3> so to close the meeting:
<pitti> does anyone feel that their +assignedbugs queue is overloaded for jaunty?
<rickspencer3> BETA! BETA!
<pitti> the beta images are really kwality IMHO
 * kenvandine_wk is going to test some  today
<kenvandine_wk> unr and desktop
 * komputes is up for jaunty testing tasks if needed
<rickspencer3> the qa team asked me to ask everyone on the team and in the community to try out the ISOs when they come out
<rickspencer3> to try to install in different configurations and what not
<kenvandine_wk> hummm... no UNR image
<seb128> pitti: yeah beta is pretty solid for me as well
<pitti> the daily{,-live}/current/ ones will most likely be beta
<pitti> please go wild on them
<pitti> this morning I installed on an USB stick with encrypted home, for kicsk
<Riddell> dvds too
<pitti> "workstation on my keyring"
<kenvandine_wk> nice
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<pitti> Riddell: I noticed that there are no KDE specific RC bugs on /ReleaseStatus
 * seb128 takes the opportunity to be in the office to download isos
 * MagicFab waves, from Canonical support
<pitti> Riddell: did I just miss them, or is KDE in great shape, by and large?
<seb128> hey MagicFab
<Riddell> we're in good shape
<komputes> pitti: you didn't need to mess with grub after the install on the USB key and there was an internal hd available when you did this?
<pitti> komputes, MagicFab: any testing and bug filing appreciated
<kenvandine_wk> hey MagicFab
<pitti> Riddell: glad to hear
<Riddell> 4.2.2 due next week
<asac> Riddell: any update on network manaer in kde
<asac> ?
<pitti> komputes: yes and no; see bug 340498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340498 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_bootloader() [failed to install grub on USB drive]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340498
<asac> the applet?
<asac> Riddell: will it support more than the really basic features?
<pitti> komputes: in short, boot with the usb plugged in, and it should be good
<MagicFab> I invited komputes, we're both in support in the Montreal office - just getting our feet wet with this channel. I'll lurk here from now on.
<pitti> it smells like a BIOS limitation, not really a grub bug, but I'm not an expert on grub/bios
<Riddell> asac: the plasmoid mostly works but some people still report having to use the kde 3 one so we'll keep that on the dvd
<pitti> rickspencer3: AOB> seems not :)
<Riddell> gran canaria
<Riddell> what's our plan?
<pitti> Riddell: you mean after fixing all our RC bugs on Friday?
<rickspencer3> Riddell: do you mean, what is "Canonical's" plan?
<rickspencer3> that would be a good topic for the next meeting
<rickspencer3> we should discuss offline first
<Riddell> right, call for papers and registration is open for the desktop summit, should we be booking trips and accomodation and submitting talks?
<Riddell> ok
<rickspencer3> Riddell: yes, absolutely
<rickspencer3> meeting adjourned?
<Riddell> back to ISO testig
<pitti> I'm off IRC for a bit, for CD tesing
<kenvandine_wk> where can i find the latest unr image?
<rickspencer3> by all
<komputes> pitti: just sent you an email with the USB issue I experiened installing onto usb drive when internal hd is present (feel free to read the rest of the doc too)
<rickspencer3> thanks!
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<rickspencer3> and welcome one more time robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> thanks
<davmor2> pitti: hurry before I complete the lot then :D
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: perhaps next meeting we might want to look at the translation completion pages
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: err...
<rickspencer3> I think people would find it interesting
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: if you think so... :)
<rickspencer3> next time
<rickspencer3> good night!
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: thanks, good erm... day! ;)
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: at least it's still today for both of us
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: nah... it's Wednesday here.
<rickspencer3> oh, right
<rickspencer3> because it's past midnight
<rickspencer3> ?
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: yep
<rickspencer3> still
<rickspencer3> if you define a "day" as the time period between episodes of sleeping, it's the same day :)
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: right
<seb128> sleeping? what's that?
<rickspencer3> seb128: it's something weak people do
<seb128> oh, I see ;-)
<ArneGoetje> ok, guys, I'm off for the night.
<rickspencer3> g'night ArneGoetje
<crevette> is the meeting finished (sorry I was away)
<didrocks> crevette: I think so :) for huats, he is very busy those days and so, doesn't show up there
<crevette> pitti, do you have an opinion for bluez 4.33 ?
<pitti> davmor2: you beat me to them anyway :) but more coverage == good
<davmor2> pitti: :)
<MagicFab> I am bookmarking usability "challenges" and opportunitues I come across as part of the support team, here: http://delicious.com/MagicFab/du-ubuntu
<seb128> pitti: did you have a chance to look at the retracer hang?
<seb128> pitti: if not do you mind if I restart it now?
<seb128> pitti: I would like to get the backlog going down for a bit some we can do bug forwarding this week while frozen for example
<pitti> seb128: ah, sorry; doing now
<pitti> seb128: ok, please restart now
<pitti> it'll hang again soon enough
<pitti> I can track this down on Wed/Thu during deep freeze
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<seb128> pitti: it hangs every few bugs
<pitti> meh, that's something new
<seb128> right
<calc> apparently OOo has 3 bugs that need to be traced but haven't yet, is that due to the hangs?
<pitti> calc: yes
 * pitti -> back to CD testing
<asac> mvo: prod
<calc> ok
<seb128> pitti: ok retracers restarted, they didn't stand for an hour before hanging today, I'll keep restarting them actively until we catch up on the backlog
<mvo> asac: not forgoten
<didrocks> seb128: what is this retracer? the LP upstream bug watcher/synchronizer?
<seb128> didrocks: no, the thing which goes through crashes sent using apport and retrace those in a debug version
<didrocks> seb128: if I understand correctly, it has some kind of playground to replay a crash catched by apport, installing a -dbg package?
<seb128> didrocks: man apport-retrace
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks
<pitti> seb128: I'll debug them in a quieter moment then
<seb128> didrocks: the retrace is basically a bot doing apport-retrace on all the crashes sent
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<seb128> didrocks: retrace -> retracer
<didrocks> seb128: understood, thanks :)
<didrocks> (that was what I was infering with "some kind of playground to replay…") :)
<asac> calc: for me the xref thing isnt good enough to find the real font code
<asac> which tree is it in most likely?
<calc> asac: was what Mike mentioned about gnome adding the lcdfilter option to the Xrm database doable? i didn't really understand what he talking about
<calc> asac: if you want to see what the code looks like ubuntu builds you would need to start a build and kill it after the patches are applied
<calc> asac: its a combination of upstream and patches applied from svn.gnome.org ooo-build/branches/ooo-build-3-0-1
<asac> calc: yes. that makes a bit of sense
<asac> but the real problem is that ooo seems to do something really wrong
<calc> asac: the patch that added cairo support appears to be integrated into upstream directly now, but there may still be patches in ooo-build that are affecting how it works
<calc> oh? :\
<asac> calc: i refered to the Xrm database thing
<calc> ok
<asac> for sense
<calc> i'm actually doing a build currently if there is anything you would want me to grep for i could check what file things are in
<asac> i will check out the vcl subtree for now
<calc> ok
<asac> calc: hmm ... i want to know all files that use gtk_ cairo_ and pango_ symbols i guess
<calc> ok
<dobey> oi, freezes can be so annoying sometimes :)
<asac> calc: i see a lot of files that start with "sal"
<asac> calc: do you know what that stands for?
<calc> no, looking to see if i can determine what it is
<calc> System Abstraction Layer
<calc>  - 22k - Cached - Similar pages -
<calc> oops
<calc> wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Porting/Modules/SAL
<seb128> pitti: there is a
<seb128>  4887 ?        S      0:00                                  \_ /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<seb128> which loops on
<seb128> read(3, "~\205\t\347\2750r\256\334\334\257\265~h\330\5z\257\26o"..., 12733) = 2896
<seb128> read(3, 0x6217d3, 9837)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seb128> select(5, [0 3], [4], NULL, {120, 0})   = 1 (out [4], left {120, 0})
<seb128> etc calls
<seb128> in fact that stopped
<seb128> bah I will let you debug that
<calc> asac: i should have the list for you in a few minutes
<seb128> there is also quite some "xulrunner-bin --gre-version" processes around
<seb128> I blame xulrunner
<seb128> asac: I blame you for breaking the world again ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yeah, it seems that's always the same hang
<seb128> I'm ready to bet it hangs each time it hits a xulrunner bug
<calc> asac: pango_ is only found in a few files, running grep for cairo now
<calc> asac: oh yea disregard any files in dirs like "unxlngx6.pro"
<bryce> back
<asac> calc: http://pastebin.com/f452993d3
<asac> run that ... seems the ft backend is the real problem
<asac> freetype
<asac> seb128: where is that?
<asac> pitti: ?
<calc> my computer is acting weird :\
<asac> so you get regular hangs in xulrunner --gre-version?
<asac> where is that observed? on the builders?
<seb128> asac: the retracers
<asac> seb128: is that reproducible? e.g. running xulrunner --gre-version in the same chroot hangs?
<seb128> asac: I will need to try, those retracers are automatic and I've no wait to attach a running instance I think, I will have to start a new one by hand
<seb128> asac: but they hang a lot and there seems to be on those "xulrunner-bin --gre-version" calls
<seb128> did anybody in this area changed recently?
<asac> seb128: thanks for telling me ... finally ;)
<asac> not directly
<seb128> asac: sorry got several other people pinging me in the same time
<asac> seb128: nah. i understood as if you see those hangs for quite a while (e.g. weeks)
<asac> and you never told me ;)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I'm not sure when that started, we get emails about retracer crashes
<seb128> not about hangs
<asac> ok
<seb128> I would say around a week
<seb128> I just noticed yesterday
<asac> yeah made it sound like its known for ages ;)
<seb128> but the backlog suggests some extra days
<seb128> asac: where did I suggest that ;-)
<asac> ok ... so no. the last xulrunner upload was quite a while ago
<seb128> asac: the "a lot" is just that we can't get those running for some days now
<asac> all good ;) ... i understood now
<pitti> asac: hello
<asac> hi ;)
<asac> so how are the chroots getting set up?
<asac> do you see this in jaunty chroots or only in some stable release?
<calc> gah i can't get a prompt :\
<asac> is it the xulrunner-bin from xulrunner-1.9 package or 1.9.1?
<seb128> asac: it's basically apport-chroot and apport-retrace
<seb128>  1332 ?        S      0:00  |                                               \_ /tmp/tmppQgXs8/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b3/xulrunner-bin --gre-version
<asac> yeah ... ok
<seb128> futex(0x805d1e0, 0x80 /* FUTEX_??? */, 2
<asac> 1.9.1
<asac> jemalloc issue
<pitti> asac: the stable releases get much fewer crash reports, so it's hard to tell
<asac> at lesat thats my guts feeling
<asac> pitti: is it run in fakeroot?
<asac> pitti: for now i would think its just 1.9.1 which is new in jaunty
<pitti> asac: es, fakeroot and fakechroot
<asac> pitti: what does fakechroot do? does it overload libc too?
<pitti> asac: I haven't looked at all on this hang yet, so I'm afraid there's not much I can say
<pitti> asac: yes, it chroots everything
<pitti> asac: if you want, you can log into them
<asac> pitti: is there such a chroot where i could chroot into even?
<pitti> asac: ssh ronne
<asac> ok
<asac> i am in there ;)
<pitti> dchroot -q -c intrepid
<pitti> cd /home/ubuntu-archive/apport-retracer-amd64
<pitti> . environ
<pitti> apport-chroot login chroots/jaunty.tar.gz
<calc> asac: so you want me to run those three commands on a system that shows the problem, or just on my system in general?
<pitti> asac: this should work for you ^
<asac> pitti: ok. let me try
<calc> asac: also are those commands complete, i just see eg pango-view -t "FT2   (not even closed quotes)
<asac> pitti: intrepid?
<asac> trying
<pitti> asac: independently of this, it's a handy method if you need a quick chroot with super-fast archive bandwidth for testing something
<asac> oh ... thats great ;)
<pitti> asac: yes, it's in the intrepid dchroot; that runs both the intrepid and jaunty fakechroots
<asac> pitti: does it create that at a tmp place?
<pitti> asac: we have one for i386 as well
<asac> or do i need to change in a new dir?
<pitti> asac: yes; it's maintained as a tarball, and unpacked into /tmp
<asac> ok
<pitti> asac: once you exit it, it'll be thrown away
<asac> ah ... good to know
<asac> so better use a screen if connection is flaky ;)
<pitti> asac: if you want to save it, you can unpack it somewhere in your ~ and give that path to apport-chroot
<pitti> asac: i. .e apport-chroot accepts a tar.gz or a directory as argument
<asac> ok. i think its already more than i can remember ;)
<asac> if i need details i will just ask on demand :)
<pitti> right
<mccann> heya folks
<seb128> hi mccann
<seb128> asac: I can confirm than running "/usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version" there hangs
<mccann> does the ux team have a separate channel or is this the place?
<bratsche> dx team?
<bratsche> #dx if you're looking for Desktop Experience team
<calc> asac: ping
<seb128> calc: I think he's looking at the retracers issue
<calc> seb128: ok
 * calc will just follow up to the bug so he can see what i found
<asac> pitti: can you somewhat refuse to do retraces where 1.9.1 is involved?
<seb128> asac: we can probably hack that yes
<seb128> asac: did you figure what is wrong or do you think it will take a while before you can debug it and we should better workaround for now?
<asac> seb128: the problem is a deadlock of jemalloc if fakeroot or aoss or other libc wrappers are involved
<asac> i know about that issue. its interesting that it pops up now though
<asac> especially because xulrunner-1.9.1 installs properly on the builders
<asac> for firefox-3.1
<asac> hmm ... the builders probably dont run in fake environment
<asac> so makes sense
<asac> seb128: i would love to debug it in the build roots instead of uploading a hack for it now
<asac> depends on how hard disabling xul 1.9.1 would be
<asac> if its more than like a few minutes i will fix that tomorrow
<asac> by dont using --gre-version
<seb128> asac: wait for pitti replies but I except that ignoring xulrunner crashes is a one liner to hack temporarly in the retracers
<seb128> asac: the hack will be overwritten in the next apport update though probably so still good to fix when you have time for that
<asac> seb128: yes. i will fix it latest tomorrow evening. i just would like to debug tomorrow a bit before uploading new xulrunner
<seb128> asac: ok thanks that's fine
<asac> if you can even live with hanging retracers for a day thats even simpler i guess
<seb128> those are only retracers if they don't run for a day that's no issue
<asac> good ;)
<seb128> we have enough bugs waiting to be triaged ;-)
<asac> lol
<asac> i think they should be on when beta gets out
<seb128> well, no retracer doesn't mean we don't collect bugs
<seb128> the backlog will be retraced
<seb128> but right, better to retrace while the versions are still current
<seb128> time to go to the pub
<seb128> see you later
<pitti> asac: oh, so you saw that hang before?
<pitti> asac: I'll see to temporarily ignoring them tomorrow morning
<pitti> dinner time, and then I'll be off for the evening
<pitti> asac: thanks!
<dobey> anyone particularly great at understanding dpkg and python?
<hyperair> dobey: what's the matter?
<dobey> well, for some reaosn, dpkg-whateverfiguresoutpythondeps is adding python2.4 to ${python:Depends}... and i don't even have python2.4 installed
<dobey> and i can't figure out why the hell it is doing so
<hyperair> i think it's a dh thing
<hyperair> dh_somethingpythondeps
<hyperair> see man dh_pycentral
<hyperair> dobey: ^
<dobey> right
<dobey> ah-hah!
<dobey> thanks
<hyperair> dobey: =)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-25
<Bojhan> Hey
<Bojhan> I am wondering who I should contact regarding usability/ux projects/efforts in ubuntu?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> asac: ah, I think I identified the culprit: it seems to happen while trying to apply patches to generate the sourceful stack trace; debian/rules setup seems to trigger starting xulrunner
<mvo> is the retracer running again (I guess it takes a bit of time to catch up again). bug #347602 is why I ask
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347602 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in debPackagesIndex::FindInCache()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347602
<pitti> mvo: it got stuck again
<pitti> mvo: I just killed them, and will now work around it by disabling sourceful stack traces
<mvo> thanks pitti
<tonyyarusso> Any chance I could get someone to take a look at a small pet bug for my dad?  (It's the last thing keeping him from using OOo apparently.)  He filed a report at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/openoffice/+bug/275676
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 275676 in openoffice "[upstream] date text in autofilter header is pushed out by pulldown arrow" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<asac> pitti: huh?
<asac> pitti: isnt it just ".postinst"?
<asac> we run xulrunner --gre-version
<pitti> asac: haven't looked at the package yet, just applied the workaround for now (disabling sourceful stack trace)
<pitti> asac: I'll try to get back to this in the afternoon and take a closer look
<asac> pitti: well. if its the same issue from yesterday i can confirm that simply installing xulrunner-1.9.1 in fakechroot hangs
<pitti> ah, okay
<pitti> asac: I have a handful of such cases, I usually just dpkg-divert them away and replace them with a no-op shell script
<asac> oh so xulrunner isnt alone? thats good to know ;)
<asac> its the postinst you would need to prevent somehow i guess
<pitti> asac: gconf-schemas and polkit-auth also give trouble, yes
<pitti> and ucf
<pitti> asac: as long as the number of affected programs is so small, it's easier to divert them away than trying to fix fakechroot for each and every corner case
<asac> pitti: thats good. as long as that doesnt mean we wont get backtraces for xul 1.9.1 at least
<seb128> good morning there
<seb128> pitti: hello
<didrocks> good morning seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: are you enjoying being in UK?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> didrocks: yes, being in London and at the canonical office is always nice ;-)
<didrocks> hi pitti
<didrocks> seb128: great! ;)
<seb128> pitti: did you read the xulrunner discussion yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: yes; I think it hung on the "get sourceful stacktrace" step, when trying to apply patches
<seb128> pitti: hum, what we figured with asac is that it hangs on the xulrunner --gre-version
<pitti> seb128: I disabled that for now and restarted them
<seb128> ok that was my question
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I close IRC and went to the pub just after asac suggested that
<seb128> so I didn't know what happened next
<asac> pitti: so you disabled xulrunner-1.9.1?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> let's see how it goes
<pitti> seb128: I'll look into a more proper workaround this afternoon
<pitti> seb128: I think I can just dpkg-divert the xulrunner binary
<asac> i just want to know if there is action required from my side if i want to get backtraces for xul 1.9.1 or not ;)
<pitti> asac: not yet, working on some other stuff still
<asac> ok let me know. we can probably eliminate the xulrunner --gre-version invocation if thats needed.
<pitti> asac: you should get them again
<pitti> it shouldn't run the postinst in the first place
<asac> ah ok.
<crevette> hello
<asac> hi crevette
<crevette> hey asac
<asac> is there a "advanced new bug" page or something for bgo where i can do everything on one page?
<asac> hmm i cant find gtkhtml3 in bgo
<seb128> asac: it's gtkhtml there
<seb128> asac: and what do you mean, there is everything on the same page in bgo
<seb128> asac: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gtkhtml
<seb128> I guess you opened the simple form ui rather than this one
<seb128> no?
<asac> seb128: could be ... i didnt expect that simple form is decided on first page ... let me check
<asac> i am blind yeah
<asac> still odd that i only could find gtkhtml2 on the simple form ;)
<seb128> asac: it's written (simple form), did you click there? ;-)
<asac> seb128: its not even on this page: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi
<asac> only gtkhtml2
<seb128> asac: it's listed there
<asac> seb128: i clicked on "New bug" on the top ;)
<seb128> asac: GtkHtml
<seb128> in the desktop section
<asac> sigh
<seb128> " GNOME's lightweight engine for the rendering, printing and editing of HTML."
 * asac puts new eyes on his wishlist
<seb128> asac: you should get some coffee ;-)
<asac> seb128: so is gtkhtml we have mostly trunk or i should i look if the patch is relevant on trunk before submitting?
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> <seb128> asac: we have mostly trunk, ie the tarball is a week old and they are not that active on it
<asac> ouch
<asac> a new brain too.
 * crevette wishes gtkhtml will be replaced by something better (webkit)
<asac> right i have to check webkit too
<asac> what is using webkit?
<crevette> asac, some projects are migrtating like lifearea
<crevette> some Novell developer involved in evolution are rewriting a lightweight mail client for small form factor called anjal using webkit too
<crevette> asac, http://blogs.gnome.org/sragavan/2009/03/18/announcing-anjal-the-new-mail-for-netbooks/
<seb128_> crevette: it's not a rewrite, it's a new UI but it's still using evolution
<crevette> seb128_, yeah it on top on eveolution
<andreasn> crevette, there is a devhelp branch using webkit as well
<seb128_> asac: did you consider webkit 1.1 for jaunty btw?
<crevette> hey andreasn,
<crevette> andreasn, I was searching the one which were switch from gtjhtml to webkit, devhelp use moz I guess
<andreasn> yes, it does
<crevette> asac, the patch in http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=576694 seems broken
<ubottu> Gnome bug 576694 in Miscellaneous "evolution treats some pixelsized fonts as point sized" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<crevette> s/broken/not a patch/
<seb128_> it's a patch with noise too ;-)
<mvo> pitti: what is the best way to debug http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/Fehler.png ?
<pitti> mvo: f-spot remembers the previously used directory and selects it by default; if it doesn't exist, it brings up that error message
<pitti> mvo: it should just check if it doesn't exist any more, and silently select the default folder instead IMHO
<mvo> pitti: this was a fresh instrepid install with upgrade
<mvo> pitti: ok, I can have a look at the code
<asac> crevette: thanks indeed
<pitti> mvo: if you find a bug, I heard that robert_ancell is interested in the mono stack
<pitti> mvo: LP bug report, I mean
<crevette> asac, you're welcome I'm so bored at work I read patch incoming for gnome :/
 * robert_ancell regrets this already...
<seb128_> crevette: you could triage bugs ;-)
<crevette> I could ... but this is much work
<asac> crevette: thats indeed interesting ;)
<pitti> robert_ancell: cowtrading season is open
<asac> dont let your boss find the channel log
<asac> we need text file preview in gtk file selector ;)
<seb128_> pitti: who wants to trade when you can give things away? ;-)
<crevette> asac, I'm not a slacker I do some work though
<seb128> crevette: you could triage bugs!
<seb128> and prove you are not slacking ;-)
<crevette> seb128, it was about my day work, but i'm not slacking for ubuntu, I raise my karma from 1000 to 5000 damn it !!
<crevette> :)
<seb128> good work ;-)
<seb128> it's nice that you work on the bluetooth satck
<seb128> stack
<crevette> yeah, I'm not that happy, I don't understand that much bluetooth
<seb128> good chance to learn ;-)
<crevette> yeah :/
<didrocks> crevette: I'm sure seb128 will be delighted if you put some work on Compiz as well :p
<crevette> I don't use compiz and I don't wanna have to learn what it is
<crevette> :)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks: ok, you can get compiz if you really insist!
<didrocks> seb128: let's say I'm not using it too ;) And I know that you are so eager to maintain the associated package that it will be a crime to remove this pleasure to you :)
<didrocks> seb128: and first, I'm going deeper in GNOME technology first :) reading http://library.gnome.org/devel
<crevette> didrocks, and not being cano I can easily refuse any assignment on compiz :)
<didrocks> crevette: yeah, no tag to push for us ;)
<pitti> please note that compiz has a very responsive upstream
<didrocks> pitti: I think it's not a problem of responsive upstream, but more to go deep in the code, managing graphics layers, etc. I think that getting into the code might be more than time-consuming
<didrocks> it's a really good piece of work, but I don't know how new people easily can get into it
<pitti> didrocks: I don't think that mvo did much hacking on the code iself either
<pitti> don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to push the package on you
<pitti> but from my perspective it seems that maintaining compiz is more a "keep good relations to upstream" and "do good bug triage" problem than hacking on the code yourself
<pitti> mvo: ^ what are your experiences so far?
<pitti> mvo: i. e. what would you hand out as a 'job description'?
<didrocks> yeah, I think that having mvo point of view is the right way :)
<seb128> ok, I already asked that before
<seb128> but where would you put a list of packages <-> usual maintainer
<mvo> pitti: yes, that is a good description, preparing updates, keep an eye on the git tree and be nice to upstream (they are always very nice to us)
<seb128> I was thinking desktop-bugs or ubuntu-desktop team bzr on launchpad
<pitti> seb128: you want to keep that as a static list?
<seb128> I'm open to suggestions
<pitti> seb128: or something like "set of uploaders of last 10 uploads"?
<seb128> what I see is a list of packages the team maintain
<seb128> and who is usually doing updates
<mvo> I don't mind doing updates, compiz is fun really, the problem is that I suck at bug triage
<seb128> ie if somebody usually does ask him or her before starting on an update
<seb128> I'm usually doing the gvfs and nautilus updates for example because I track upstream changes closely etc
<asac> hmm ... is there a way for me to grep through the full gnome svn ?
<seb128> so I don't want somebody to jump on those because I'm not around
<pitti> seb128: my initial gut feeling is that this could just be a dynamic list
<seb128> but nobody is working actively on, let's say gucharmap and that is free to claim by contributors
<seb128> ie first to come = first served
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see; so for gucharmap the changelog scanning wouldn't say "free for all"
<asac> seb128: how about setting Maintainer to seb128@ubuntu.com for those packages that you care really hard about
<asac> ;)
<pitti> and for the others, ubuntu-desktop@
<asac> yes.
<didrocks> I saw that in some packages already
<asac> well at lesat mozillateam sets it to mozillateam to indicate that folks should talk to us first before touching.
<asac> so if ubuntu-desktop is too broad you can narrow it down by your own name
<seb128> asac: well what we do know is that I dispatch updates on IRC
<seb128> but I'm not always around and I don't want to block work
<seb128> and it would be better to have a public list of what is being worked by who
<asac> yeah. thats a workflow system ;)
<asac> you could auto create a batch of Needs packaging bugs
<asac> when tarballs get rolled upstrream
<asac> and then use the assignee notion
<seb128> right, I don't fancy opening 70 bugs every new GNOME week
<seb128> it's lot of "paper work"
<seb128> and waiting on launchpad
<crevette> seb128, back to bluetooth, the problem is bluez doesn't have a BTS which is really boring
<asac> seb128: autocreating bugs would be ok though? or even too heavy weight?
<seb128> it feels like lot of paper work to me
<seb128> we could have a table which lists upstream versions and current jaunty ones
<pitti> seb128: what about a social solution to just tell every contributor to check the changelog and Maintainer: field first?
<seb128> and say that anybody is free to claim anything not update
<pitti> seb128: http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/PkgList/versions_current.html is pretty neat
<seb128> so we would move the maintainer info to individuals?
<asac> so you want merge-o-matic for upstream with work assignment feature ;)
<seb128> pitti: right, something around those lines
<seb128> asac: not really mergo-o-matic is about producing diffs no?
<seb128> asac: well something around that for updates yes
<asac> seb128: yeah i referred to the "newer version in upstream part"
<seb128> ie listing things not uptodates as we list merges to do would be nice yes
<asac> maybe talk to scott ... gnome tarballs should be as debian packagesjust that they dont have a debian/ dir ;)
<seb128> we have plenty of similar pages already
<seb128> see the ubuntu-x page pitti just gave
<seb128> the pkg-gnome debian team has one too
<didrocks> seb128: this one: http://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-2.26-status.html ?
<seb128> yes
<asac> but if you just that that and you cannot claim a "tarball" it doesnt solve your initial problem?
<asac> or is your initial problem that you have to hand out tasks ?
<seb128> right we want:
<seb128> - a list
<seb128> - an easy way to claim updates on this list
<asac> yeah. claiming updates should be like making a timed lock
<seb128> which are somewhat orthogonal things
<asac> e.g. for 36 hours or so
<asac> or whatever time seems reasonable
<seb128> I was thinking just have a bzr where you add a line "source name"
<seb128> to claim that you work on "source"
<seb128> and have the page code looking that that bzr
<seb128> we could also have a small command list tools
<seb128> ie, list-to-do
<asac> seb128: so if we want to look for the future claiming could simply be creating a new
<seb128> which would list available updates and being worked ones just by using watch files and this bzr todo list
<asac> UNRELEASED changelog entry
<asac> in bzr
<asac> e..g
<pitti> seb128: on a tangent, retracers are grinding
<seb128> well, that's not because you fix a typo in the control description and don't want to upload that you want to keep a lock on the source
<asac> dch -i -DUNRELEASED "*new gnome tarball x.x.x"; then commit means its claimed
<seb128> pitti: excellent
<asac> i mean if you could just express that you work on it in the bzr tree where you will work on directly it makes most sense, no?
<asac> instead of maintaing a different file that everybody has to remember to use and so on
<seb128> right
<asac> so how about the idea of claiming through UNRELEASED changelog entry
<seb128> <seb128> well, that's not because you fix a typo in the control description and don't want to upload that you want to keep a lock on the source
<asac> and a website that parses bzr trees for versions currently worked on
<asac> (and how long idle)
<asac> seb128: hmm
<asac> valid argument.
<seb128> my feeling is that bugs are too much of a constrain
<seb128> and that changelog updates are racy and don't work in all cases
<seb128> we used the wiki for a while but it takes ages to load and commit changes
<seb128> I leaning toward a simple bzr list and a wrapper tool
<seb128> desktop-todo claim source
<seb128> desktop-todo info source
<seb128> that sort of thing
<seb128> and use a bzr for infos storage
<Laney> Couldn't you have a page like Bryce's with a "Claim" button that uses LP auth?
<seb128> well if somebody wants to do that
<pitti> CLI++
<didrocks> seb128: I can work on that if you wish, once jaunty released (too much work atm, as you know)
<seb128> but I've no clue about lp authentification and I don't want to spend time on a website
<seb128> didrocks: would be nice, we can discuss it at uds if you will be there
<Laney> i'll see
<seb128> dunno if invitations have already been sent
<Laney> the code is probably stealable from bryce and REVU
<didrocks> seb128: I hope I will be there, still waiting for sponsoring results :)
<asac> didrocks: maybe make claiming so that it either shows how old the claim is
<asac> or that it gets automatically unset after a while
<asac> i guess showing  how old is good
<didrocks> asac: yes, timeline is import there, for not having deadlock
<seb128> asac: right
<didrocks> important*
<andreasn> mpt, ping
<seb128> asac: you already got commit approval for your evolution change ;-)
<seb128> the evolution guys are reactive nowadays that's cool
<crevette> yep M barnes is really working hard on evo
<crevette> until he'll be relocated on other things
<crevette> :/
<seb128> does redhat relocate people often?
<seb128> mchra is doing most of the bug fixing work I notice
<crevette> mccaan seems to be a moving target
<seb128> mbarnes is rather doing the switch away from bonobo etc changes
<seb128> right
<seb128> but mchra and mbarnes are on evolution for several cycles now
<crevette> but I guess now mchra and barnes are really involved in evo so I hope they'll continue to work for some time
<crevette> Laney, hey
<Laney> yo
<crevette> Laney, upsating libgupnp fixed the crash in nautilus-sendto-universe
<Laney> excellent
<crevette> I did a FFe request to have it updated
<Laney> seb can approve that
<crevette> even universe packages ?
 * Laney thinks so
<seb128> crevette: only universe packages rather ;-)
<seb128> I'm not approving packages for main
<seb128> what is the bug number?
<Laney> bug 348122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348122 in gupnp "FFe: Sync gupnp 0.12.6-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348122
<asac> seb128: great. can you commit ;)?
<seb128> asac: you don't have commit access to the GNOME svn yet? you should ask for that ;-)
<asac> seb128: good. whats the process?
<seb128> asac: http://live.gnome.org/NewAccounts
<crevette> Laney, I didn't had to answer on the bug report but the upgrade seems to be really safe
<seb128> nothing out of nautilus-sendto-universe is using the lib
<crevette> yep
<crevette> and all other gupnp packages are developped by the same people
<crevette> I don't understand why this one was not updatd
<Laney> because nobody did it
<crevette> there others packages were synced and not this one
<Laney> it was updated in Debian after FF
<Laney> after DIF even
<seb128> asac: mbarnes is commiting the change now, you should still apply for svn access ;-)
<asac> seb128: are you voucher?
<seb128> asac: yes
<seb128> asac: you can probably list danw too
<asac> seb128: i have to select a module
<seb128> I guess you worked enough with him for that no?
<asac> i think so
<seb128> hum
<seb128> asac: select nm, maybe just ping danw before ;-)
<asac> yeah
<seb128> vuntz: ^
<asac> seb128: you are not a module owner right?
<seb128> vuntz: is there any way to apply for a svn account without being active commiter on a specific component?
<seb128> asac: well I'm one of the gnome-control-center ones but it would be weird if you applied for this one since you didn't contribute on it
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> i will wait till dan pops up
<asac> i can ask chpe too
<seb128> just ask danw and pick nm I would say
<crevette> seb128, this active component is not really relevant, I didn't touch specific modules neither
<seb128> oh right
<asac> let me check if he is online ;)
<seb128> crevette: what component did you pick on the mango page then?
<asac> not either ... i will decide based on who pops-up first ;)
<asac> seb128: do the evo guys also have a hand on gtkhtml?
<seb128> yes, mbarnes does gtkhtml too
<crevette> seb128, I don't remember, dodji was the coucher for me, and I set hadess also
<asac> seb128: ok. i marked the gtkhtml patch as a depends of the evolution bug so i guess they will see
<seb128> asac: I expect he will review your other patch soon too, if he doesn't I'll ping him about it
<crevette> s/coucher/voucher/
<asac> seb128: no hurry.
<asac> i am sure tat most patches get in in time for .1
<seb128> right
<asac> gnome folks have always been reponsive ... except maybe at-spi ;)
<asac> hmm ... just found out that pidgin isnt even gnome ;)
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> empathy is the GNOME im client
<seb128> pidgin is only a GTK application ;-)
<asac> seb128: re webkit. i have to check why gwibber doesnt work. i asked gwibber folks to investigate let me check
<seb128> asac: don't bother, it's important in no way for jaunty
<seb128> asac: I would just push epiphany-webkit to universe if we have 1.1
<seb128> but a ppa will do
<asac> seb128: how about syncing the webkit stuff to -desktop ppa? and then seeing how well it works?
<asac> i dont want to put it into my ppa because its currently used for "font" topic ... unfortunately there is no sub-ppa support yet
<asac> so if we can use -desktop for that it would be great
<seb128> asac: there is a webkit ppa
<seb128> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ppa
<asac> oh good
<seb128> pedro_: hey
<pedro_> salut seb128
<seb128> pedro_: I think mvo could use some help triaging his components
<seb128> pedro_: is there anything scheduled for the new bug day?
<seb128> I was just running accross https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties
<seb128> 82 bugs, 46 new
<seb128> could that be a bug day target?
<asac> i think mozilla components need a massive mass and flash hug ;)
<pedro_> seb128: yep totally, there's nothing for tomorrow though and next week we are having a xorg one to help bryce with the bugs
<seb128> pedro_: perhaps you can quickly announce software-properties for tomorrow? ;-)
<seb128> well there is no hurry
<seb128> I just came across it
<pedro_> m i think we're too close to the date, we announce those to UWN as well
<mvo> I would not mind help with hat
<pedro_> seb128: i'll add it to the planning for April though
<seb128> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> and will do some triaging there today in the meantime
<seb128> you rock!
 * seb128 hugs pedro_ mvo
 * pedro_ hugs both 
<seb128> pedro_: maybe you can manage to tackle that backlog by your own today who knows ;-)
<seb128> I marked some duplicate right now but that's a bit too many bugs to triage right now for me to go through the list
<asac> i dont even know the magnitude of my backlog
<pedro_> heh yeah maybe, let's see how it goes :-)
<pedro_> grgr i am the only one getting a lot of spam lately?
<asac> define "a lot" ;)?
<pedro_> well at least 40 emails a day
<asac> pedro_: with or without spam filtering?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> pedro_: I'm going some hundred of spams through my spam filtering a day
<seb128> and some thousand in the spam filter too
<asac> i think i get a couple hundreds each day and also a bunch of legitimate mails i never see because my spam filtering is too strict
<pedro_> asac: well I'm not filtering those locally
<pedro_> mm i might consider that option, i'm getting tired of those
<asac> so 40 mails get through your provider filter?
<pedro_> yeah
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: can you confirm you can login to ekiga.net with 3.2?
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: ack; was broken this morning, seems to work now
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: @ekiga.net's echo test still doesn't work for me, though
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: oops, it does work for me now
<kenvandine_wk> it works for me with 3.0.1, but not 3.2
<kenvandine_wk> i get this request terminated message, which there has been at least one other report of on the mailing list
 * kenvandine_wk is debugging it
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: ekiga.net seems to be very brittle for me, too
<kenvandine_wk> weird it works for you
<pitti> tried it again, and it's silent
 * pitti wonders whether so many people complain at ekiga, the application, because ekiga.net, the service, is totally unreliable
<kenvandine_wk> likely :)
<kenvandine_wk> the error code i am getting is what happens when you try to register/auth and before it answers you cancel it
<pitti> both my Canonical as well as my diamondcard.us account have always worked perfectly
<kenvandine_wk> but it happens in like a second
<kenvandine_wk> rick said ekiga.net has been reliable for him, with 3.0.x
<kenvandine_wk> it works amazingly well with our canonical setup
 * kenvandine_wk thinks it is better than skype :)
<pitti> can't compare, I have never used skype
<kenvandine_wk> i've only used it a few times... but i always had little weird problems...
<crevette> thanks seb128 for the ack for gunp
<crevette> gupnp
<seb128> crevette: you're welcome
<pedro_> asac: do you know if there's anybody working on bug 341684 (in order to assign it to and set the right status) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341684 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet notifications should have more information for disconnected states" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341684
<asac> pedro_: commented
<pedro_> asac: great, thanks you
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: now ekiga.net is working for me in 3.2... but i get a segfault on exit
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: do you get that?
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: no, I don't
<kenvandine_wk> running it from a terminal?
<kenvandine_wk> it doesn't seem to trigger apport
 * kenvandine_wk doesn't know what triggers that
<kenvandine_wk> well the segfault isn't a regression... it is happening on 3.0.1 as well :)
<seb128> you should not spend too much time on debugging ekiga I think
<seb128> if the new version is mostly working push it after beta and send bugs upstream when they come
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<kenvandine_wk> now that i see it is working with ekiga.net i will get it ready to push
<kenvandine_wk> i didn't want to push it if it didn't work with ekiga.net
<kenvandine_wk> what triggers apport of a crash?
<kenvandine_wk> i am curious why this seg fault doesn't trigger it
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: if it's a real SIGSEGV, you should get one
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: have a look at /var/log/apport.log ?
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> apport (pid 11235) Wed Mar 25 08:31:50 2009: called for pid 11212, signal 11
<kenvandine_wk> apport (pid 11235) Wed Mar 25 08:31:50 2009: executable: /usr/bin/ekiga (command line "ekiga")
<kenvandine_wk> apport (pid 11235) Wed Mar 25 08:31:50 2009: this executable already crashed 2 times, ignoring
<pitti> there you go
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: rm /var/crash/*
<pitti> and try again
<kenvandine_wk> ok, now it is triggering apport
<asac> Keybuk: could you look into /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules ... do you see anything obviously wrong with the $attr{idVendor} $attr{productId} subsitution?
<Keybuk> asac: where is that rules file?
<asac> Keybuk: /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules ?
<Keybuk> asac: other than the fact you probbaly mean $attr{idProduct} ? <g>
<asac> yeah
<asac> sorry. typo
<Keybuk> err
<asac> Keybuk: bInterfaceNumber works ... udevadm showed me that idProduct is in parent
<Keybuk> I don't have any content like that in my file
<asac> Keybuk: oh then you are not running latest
<asac> let me psate
<Keybuk> I updated a few days ago ;)
<asac> Keybuk: http://pastebin.com/f2ae57f15
<Keybuk> nm-probe-modem is in /lib/udev ?
<asac> Keybuk: yes
<Keybuk> I'm not sure $attr{driver} will work
<asac> Keybuk: that works
<asac> same for bInterfaceNumber
<Keybuk> oh, neat
<Keybuk> which doesn't work then?
<asac> Keybuk: idProduct and idVendor
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> $attr{} should walk up the parent devices
<asac> i thought its either a udev bug not looking high enough in parent
<Keybuk> can you show me the udevadm info -a for this device?
<asac> or its because its a feature and i have to match something in subsystem usb
<Keybuk> could be both
<asac> Keybuk: yeah ... wait a sec
<asac> udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/ttyUSB0)
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f434327a8
<Keybuk> hah
<Keybuk> you know you can use -n right? :P
<Keybuk> udevadm info -a -n ttyUSB0
<asac> heh ... no ;)
 * asac happy now
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> so this matches the SUBSYSTEM=="tty" (top-level)
<Keybuk> it matches the KERNEL name too
<Keybuk> (though that's pretty redundant given the subsystem match <g>)
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm ... have to run to lunch ... back in half an hour
<Keybuk> so I think this should work
<Keybuk> it's probably a udev bug that it doesn't
<mvo> seb128: do you know about http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/err1.png ?
<mvo> seb128: that is with brasero
<seb128> mvo: no but I'm not watching this product bugs, maybe better to ask pedro_
<mvo> oh, sorry
<mvo> pedro_: have you seen http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/err1.png before? happend on a fresh jaunty upgraded system when burning
<seb128> mvo: did you get a successful record?
<mvo> seb128: yes, that was fine
<pedro_> mvo: if the disc was burned ok that's probably bug 294455
<pedro_> (sorry for the delay was on a call)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/294455/+text)
<mvo> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> i truly hate you ubottu
<pedro_> mvo: no problem :-)
<seb128> what's up with this bot
<seb128> it keeps timeouting since yesterday
<asac> Keybuk: any idea where the bug could be or do we need to workaround this for now?
<Keybuk> asac: haven't looked yet
<Keybuk> it'll just be in the bit of udev that applies $attr{}
<pitti> rickspencer3: good morning
<rickspencer3> pitti: hi
<Keybuk> asac: I have another udev problem to debug at the same time ;)
<asac> Keybuk: so you are looking at something related now? (/me just did a dbg build to see more log output)
<Keybuk> asac: will be in a few minutes
<Keybuk> just clearing through my bugs to line them all up :)
<asac> Keybuk: ok. this one is 346835
<pitti> seb128: ah, I finally found out why consolidating the dup db takes two hours, and why we got all those "inconsistency detected: bug #336952 does not appear in get_unfixed(), but is not fixed yet" issues which slowed it down so much
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336952 in gnome-applets "stickynotes_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove_all()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336952
<pitti> seb128: it's fixed now; the next run will throw out all these invalidated bugs, and from then on it should be a matter of 5 minutes
<seb128> pitti: excellent! what was it?
<pitti> seb128: the function which checked the bug status still checked for "Rejected", instead of "Invalid"
<pitti> that must have been changed ages ago
<seb128> oh ok
<asac> seb128: is there a fundamental reason why autologin with keyring cannot work?
<seb128> asac: if you set a password for gnome-keyring? something needs to provide it the password
<seb128> asac: when you type the password on the login screen we can unlock the keyring using that
<seb128> if you do autologin how do you want to unblock it?
<asac> seb128: i am looking at the -devel thread ... i just think we should fix the autologin problem instead of starting to move wifi keys to plain text
<seb128> if the password was possible to read automatically by a software it would not be secure storing
<asac> yeah. but making access to keyring insecure on systems that have autologin sounds more sensible than starting to move apps away from keyring
<seb128> asac: right, see my reply on the list about setting a blank password when selecting autologin
<pitti> I actually liked mdz's idea of just prompting for your own password
<Keybuk> that kinda defeats auto-login though
<Keybuk> since you still have to type a password
<rickspencer3> I don't think we should set a blank password by default
<rickspencer3> that seems very insecure to me
<rickspencer3> don't people store quite sensitive info in the keyring?
<asac> Keybuk: ubuntu branch mentioned in control doesnt have 140 (udev)? ... last log is 139-2
<Keybuk> asac: pushing now
<asac> just fyi
<asac> ah cool.
<asac> i wanted to diff 139 to 140 ... thats handy then
<Keybuk> asac: could you run
<Keybuk> udevadm test $(udevadm info -qpath -n ttyUSB0) for me
<asac> Keybuk: http://pastebin.com/f4f8cf11
<Keybuk> asac: are you on i386 or amd64?
<asac> i386
<Keybuk> asac: grab http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/udevadm
<Keybuk> then run
<Keybuk> UDEV_LOG=debug ./udevadm test $(udevadm info -qpath -n ttyUSB0) > udevadm.log 2>&1
<Keybuk> udevadm.log will be quite large
<asac> Keybuk: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/udevadm.log
<Keybuk> let me check with kay on this one
<Keybuk> the code is deliberately not recursing up the parents
<asac> yeah. i saw that it somehow only does two/three steps
<Keybuk> it looking at the event device
<Keybuk> (ttyUSB0)
<Keybuk> and the device matched (the one that DRIVERS matched I think)
<Keybuk> which is the usb interface
<Keybuk> the code matches the comment
<asac> code == case SUBST_ATTR in udeve-event.c, right?
<Keybuk> right
<asac> util_resolve_subsys_kernel -> /* handle "[<SUBSYSTEM>/<KERNEL>]<attribute>" format */
<Keybuk> "the parent device, other matches have selected"
<Keybuk> which is not "all parents"
<asac> does that mean we have to specify something like XXX/idProduct ?
<Keybuk> ohh
<Keybuk> no, this is deliberate
<Keybuk> this is because you can do DRIVERS=="foo", ATTRS{...}=="xxx"
<Keybuk> and they both HAVE to match the same device
<Keybuk> ie. it finds a single parent
<Keybuk> it's consistent
<Keybuk> the manpage is just wrong
<Keybuk> which was your rule again?
<asac> yeah
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f2ae57f15
<asac> Keybuk: ^^
<Keybuk> DRIVERS will match the usb interface I think
<Keybuk> can you confirm that for me
<Keybuk> ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/option/*
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f672c0f3d
<pedro_> mvo: may you give your opinion on bug 184226 later?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184226 in software-properties "Feature Request: Install all updates without confirmation." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184226
<Keybuk> asac: great
<asac> can you think of a trick how we can still get the product and vendor id for that IMPORT command? or do we need to dig that out on our own in the prober?
<mvo> pedro_: sure, thanks
<Keybuk> asac: try this
<Keybuk> $attr{[usb/]idProduct}
<Keybuk> $attr{[usb/]idVendor}
<asac> damn
<asac> i tried usb/idProduct ;)
<Keybuk> if you change the rules, then you should be able to run the udevadm test command I gave you (using the debug binary)
<Keybuk> I'd like to compare output
<asac> i should have read the parser more carefully ;)
<asac> checking
<asac> hmm
<asac> doesnt work i think
<Keybuk> got the udevadm test output to compare?
<asac> i still get
<asac> Mar 25 16:43:45 tinya udevd-event[31220]: '[usb/]idProduct=(null)' added
<asac> Mar 25 16:43:45 tinya udevd-event[31220]: will substitute format name 'attr'
<asac> in syslog
<Keybuk> yeah, need to look at the udevadm test output
<asac> Keybuk: you wnat the long one?
<Keybuk> I'm not quite sure it's right yet
<Keybuk> but need to do a process of elimination to get there - since I don't have your dongle :p
<asac> e.g. with UDEV_DEBUG ... i guess so
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/udevadm2.log
<asac> Keybuk: ^^
<dobey> pitti: ping
<Keybuk> asac: huh
<asac> Keybuk: did i do something wrong?
<pedro_> mvo:  thanks you!
 * mvo hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs mvo back
<Keybuk> asac: $attr{../idProduct} works though, right? :P
<Keybuk> note no []s
<asac> Keybuk: you mean usb/idProduct?
<asac> i tried that yesterday after i found that code in udev_util
<asac> or really ".."?
<asac> let me try ../idProduct
<Keybuk> really ..
<asac> Keybuk: yeah. that did the trick. thats simple ;)
<Keybuk> .. from a usb interface kobject is the usb device kobject
<seb128> rickspencer3: the keyring on a normal install has basically your evolution and network manager passwords
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> great
<seb128> rickspencer3: ie wireless, email accounts, ldap and calendars server passwords too
<asac> Keybuk: yeah ... is that the right fix ... is that how its ment to be or a trick?
<Keybuk> that's supposed to work
<asac> ok. so its not something that will suddenly will be unsupported ;)
<Keybuk> ie. it's not a hack or a trick
<asac> great
<Keybuk> right
<asac> cool. thanks for your help
<asac> thats fixed then
<Keybuk> I'll talk to Kay later though, because I'm not entirely convinced that this attr expansion being limited to the current device is the right behaviour
<Keybuk> ATTR matches, sure
<Keybuk> even ATTRS matches
<Keybuk> but once you've matched, you should be able to use $attr{something-in-a-parent}
<Keybuk> at least I think so :)
<Keybuk> hmm, but then I suppose $env{} doesn't behave that way
<Keybuk> at the very least, this type of thing should be documented with examples <g>
<Keybuk> and the manpage fixed
<pitti> dobey: hi
<dobey> pitti: hey. i found some issues with the check command, and just pushed some fixes to my branch
<dobey> pitti: and just proposed a merge for it :)
<pitti> dobey: ah, nice; thanks
<asac> Keybuk: i liked the manpage behaviour ;)
<Keybuk> asac: it doesn't quite make sense though with the way udev tries to parse its rules
<Keybuk> it's been gradually moving to a very well defined narrow behaviour
<Keybuk> to avoid unexpected issues
<Keybuk> esp. importance one everything currently in HAL fdi has to be rewritten as udev rules
<asac> Keybuk: yes true. it was just confusing for me as an outsider reading the manpage and then not being able to access any attr from parents further up
<pedro_> MacSlow: may you look at  344888 if you have a time later? it was reopened a few hours after you closed it
<pedro_> MacSlow:  bug 344888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344888 in notify-osd "fade when mouse cursor in/out" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344888
<MacSlow> pedro_, *sigh* who did that? I wonder if they read this comment from Mat "Update - this won't be fixed for Jaunty (not enough time), but we'll factor that in for future development."
<MacSlow> pedro_, I would set it to confirmed
<pedro_> MacSlow: Mat reopened it. Ok, I've set it to Confirmed, thanks!
<Keybuk> asac: -> #udev?
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, so how do I valgrind X? ;-)
<seb128> valgrind doesn't like the X binary setuid
<seb128> ups
<seb128> wrong channel
<pitti> seb128: bug 328035 has a recipe for strace, which certainly works for valgrind as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328035 in xorg-server "X server crash: *** glibc detected *** free(): in valid next size (fast)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328035
<seb128> pitti: cf #ubuntu-devel
<dobey> pitti: hrmm. are you/glatzor planning to release a new version of distutils-extra soon?
<pitti> dobey: yes, I'll upload it to debian tomorrow morning
<pitti> dobey: and then we can sync it to jaunty after the freeze (on Friday)
<dobey> pitti: ok. i was going to build a package and stick it in ppa, so i can start using it in code.
<dobey> pitti: and then we can just use the jaunty version after you sync it
<pitti> dobey: sure, sounds good
<dobey> pitti: awesome! thanks again
<pitti> dobey: uploaded to Debian now
<dobey> pitti: awesome
<dobey> pitti: i've put a version in my ppa too :)
<jcastro> seb128: are you guys (desktop people) staying for the full desktop summit or just the first few core days?
<seb128> jcastro: dunno yet
<jcastro> seb128: when you book travel can you ping me? I want to travel with the cabal.
<seb128> depends of the actual scheduling details
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I think we will discuss it during the desktop team meeting next week
<jcastro> ah great, I'll just follow along the notes then
<seb128> is the detailled schedule available now?
<dobey> ah crap, i need to do that
 * mvo hugs pedro_ for his software-properties bug triage
 * pedro_ hugs mvo back
<pedro_> mvo: btw could you look at bug 308920 ? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308920 in update-notifier "Add option to not check/download updates automatically when using mobile broadband" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308920
 * seb128 hugs mvo pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<cj> awwww
<Laney> bratsche: What should be done for the gnome-user-share bug?
<Laney> Is the patch right?
<bratsche> Laney: Let me take a look.. do you have the url handy?
<bratsche> I found it
<bratsche> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-share/+bug/337352  ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337352 in gnome-user-share "gnome-user-share notification changes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bratsche> Laney: If that's the one you mean, then no.. I think this patch is incorrect.  I'll try to post a new one.
<bratsche> Sorry this one kind of fell off my radar.  I'll try to implement the new specification soon.
<Laney> bratsche: (bug 337352)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337352 in gnome-user-share "gnome-user-share notification changes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337352
<Laney> I'll unsubscribe the sponsors then. Please resubscribe when ready
<bratsche> Thanks.
<bratsche> Sorry for the trouble.
<Laney> no problem at all
<bratsche> I'm still kind of new at Ubuntu, figuring how how to work in Launchpad still. :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-26
<Bojhan> mpt: hey
<Bojhan> mpt: pm?
<rickspencer3> can someone /msg me so that I can test something in the indicator-applet?
<Bojhan> rickspencer3: is there a bot I can leave msg's for someone in this channel?
<rickspencer3> Bojhan: thanks!
<Bojhan> rickspencer3: hehe, it was a question as well tohugh
<rickspencer3> Bojhan: sorry, I didn't actually read it
<rickspencer3> I don't know
<bratsche> Laney: I posted a new patch, but I don't have hardware to test this with.  If you happen to have some bluetooth stuff and can test sharing files, that would be awesome.
<LaserJock> tedg: around?
<tedg> LaserJock: Yes.
<LaserJock> tedg: do you have any bugs about the indicator applet not showing up with Pidgin?
<tedg> Though, I've had a glass of wine ;)  Expect more sarcasm than usual.
<LaserJock> lol
<tedg> LaserJock: Yeah, there seems to be one where it disappears.  I haven't been able to track it down though.
<LaserJock> it disappears or never appears?
<tedg> Everyone seems to be doing what they're told, they just disagree on it.
<tedg> Disappears.
<LaserJock> hmm
<tedg> If you want to see if Pidgin is actually indicating, you can run /usr/lib/indicator-applet/listen-and-print and that will print everything outputing an indicator.
<LaserJock> for me it's like it doesn't see the indicator at all
<tedg> Are you getting notifications?  You might have the plugin disabled?
<LaserJock> hmm, didn't check to see if it was disabled
<LaserJock> which plugin is it?
<LaserJock> I've got libnotify popups and message notification
<LaserJock> ah, "libnotify popups" did the trick
<tedg> LaserJock: Heh, now you can test the notification system :)
<LaserJock> tedg: yes, it was kinda lonely since I don't use evo
<LaserJock> I  still wish I could get bzr-notify to be useful though :(
<LaserJock> but as I understand it, it's being worked on some
<Bojhan> Do you guys know, I want to leave a message for mpt but I can't seem to reach him trough irc, is there another way I could try contacting or leaving a message, or should I just come back later?
<LaserJock> email?
<Bojhan> LaserJock: Not on his website
<LaserJock> Bojhan: it's on Launchpad
<tedg> LaserJock: I do have my own bzr notification plugin.  I haven't done much with it, but I could push it somewhere if you're interested.  It only shows notifications if the operation takes longer than 30 seconds.
<LaserJock> my problem is that I can't keep the notifications around long enough
<LaserJock> is that something that's easy to tweak?
<LaserJock> I keep putting my cursor on them and *poof* :-)
<tedg> LaserJock: Not really :(  One of the things that we're discussing for the Karmic version is the idea of a hotkey to keep the around longer.  A "hold" key per se.
<LaserJock> I talked to Mark about possibly putting bzr notifications in the indicator applet but he said that was not the right way to do it
<tedg> I'm not sure how good of an idea it is though.  It seems nice, but it's entirely indiscoverable.
<LaserJock> it's just frustrating when I know my computer is trying to tell me something but I keep missing it
<LaserJock> there's no way to get a log, for instance, that I've seen
<tedg> LaserJock: ~/.cache/notify-osd.log
<LaserJock> ohhhh
<LaserJock> that's fantastic
<LaserJock> I just need a GUI for it
<tedg> Heh, I only have so many answers :)
<LaserJock> like "Notification Log" when right clicking the indicator applet
<LaserJock> hmm, this is really weird
<LaserJock> but I almost wish I had a notifier of the notification :-)
<tedg> It would be interesting if Bazaar could make the terminal it's running in call for attention... seems like it'd be possible.
<tedg> Probably could exploit the fact that X has almost no security :)
<LaserJock> I go away from laptop for 5 min, come back and have a "you have 5 notifications waiting" thing
<LaserJock> the thing is queuing notifications
<LaserJock> it's *good* information, I hate to be losing it all the time
<tedg> The problem there is probably most of them you don't care about... login/logout or IMs, the display in Pidgin is better than anything we could do.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I can't recall getting a notification I didn't care about
<LaserJock> at least at some level
<LaserJock> if I don't care about them I turn them off :-)
<tedg> See, and now I've helped you understand by adding a flood of notifications from your IM buddies ;)
<tedg> Things like "7 new mail messages" from Evolution is useful when it's popping up.  But in 10 minutes is just useless.
<LaserJock> well, looking at the log it seems more useful than I thought
<LaserJock> perhaps a simple pygtk "aggregator" would do the trick
<LaserJock> it's more of what I was thinking the indicator applet was going to be
<tedg> Cool, it'd be interesting to see what you come up with.  We couldn't come up with something that we thought would work, but that doesn't mean there isn't an answer :)
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm sure plenty of people would find it annoying
<LaserJock> but right now the notifications are pretty much all stuff I'd like to be able to queue
<LaserJock> something like gwibber for notification is what I'm thinking
<LaserJock> perhaps tying into the FUSA "global status" thing would cut down on "noise"
<tedg> Yeah, that would be interesting.  The upstream GNOME guys are putting status into gnome session for that purpose.  I don't believe that's the right place to put it, but if it's there, we should use it.
<LaserJock> only queue from non-messaging type apps (pidgin, gwibber, etc.) while Available, but present everything that happened while Away
<LaserJock> anyway, that's just a braindump after seeing that log
<LaserJock> thanks for pointing that out, very useful
<LaserJock> heh, I wonder if you could even present the notifications graphically as a timeline
<tedg> That would be interesting.  Have you seen the movies of the Wizbit timeline?  It's pretty interesting how it compresses data as you zoom in and out.
<LaserJock> it would be rather cool to see
<LaserJock> but methinks my programming skills are not up to that task ;-)
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> mvo: there?
<Tm_T> where?
<robert_ancell> morning all
 * pitti hugs seb128, bonjour
<seb128> mvo: robert_ancell is getting the "do you want to migrate the logout button to a fusa applet" after every login
 * pitti hugs robert_ancell as well, good morning
 * seb128 hugs pitti, guten tag!
 * robert_ancell tries to remember his german lessons...
<Tm_T> guten morgen
 * didrocks hugs seb128, pitti, robert_ancell & Tm_T :)
<seb128> lut crevette didrocks
<crevette> salut les jeunes :)
<didrocks> plop le vieux :p
<crevette> good morning to the people who don't speak french
 * seb128 got lot of retracer emails and hug pitti again for fixing those
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> I checked it this morning, all quiet
<crevette> hey pitti, I wanted to know how should I proceed to have dgb package for bluetooth
<crevette> dbg
<pitti> crevette: what's wrong with the -dbgsyms?
<crevette> how could I get the dbgsysms ?
<pitti> crevette: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<crevette> ah okay, so I need to ask people to add that to their sources list
<seb128> pitti: what was your wiki page about email filtering again?
<pitti> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFilter
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell: ^
<pitti> seb128, robert_ancell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/talks/lp-bug-mail-filtering/lp-bug-mail-filtering.pdf as well
<pitti> well, I guess it's not much useful without hearing the talk, though
<robert_ancell> thanks
<crevette> pitti, another question :/, (I don't have access to a Linux smachine at work), is it possible to tell apport to don't check if crashing application comes from an official package (for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/343859)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343859 in bluez "Sponsor new upstream version (4.33) into Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mvo> seb128: oh?
<mvo> robert_ancell: what kind of system is it? a hardy->intrepid->jaunty upgraded one?
<robert_ancell> mvo: jaunty upgraded
<mvo> robert_ancell: could you please kill the running update-notifier and then run "update-notifier --debug-hooks"  and give me the output in a pastebin (it will probably be long)
<mvo> ?
<robert_ancell> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138093/
<seb128> crevette: it does that by default
<robert_ancell> mvo: This caused the notification to pop up again
<crevette> seb128, are you sure, I'm used to see when one of my ppa is crashing, that apport can't report the bug because the package is not an official ubuntu package
<seb128> crevette: right, which is what you were asking to get no?
<seb128> ah no
<seb128> crevette: well you have the .crash on your disk, sending it to launchpad would be wrong since that's an ubuntu version
<seb128> crevette: you can still apport-retrace your local version
<crevette> yeah :/, but I would be interested by the crasher backtrace
<crevette> anyway, I need to focus on my day job
<seb128> crevette: use apport-retrace locally?
<mvo> robert_ancell: thanks, looking
<robert_ancell> mvo: I noticed when I closed the notification it crashed, see bug 348883
<ubottu> Bug 348883 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/348883 is private
<crevette> seb128, does apport generate debug information even if the package is not official? so the user can upload them and I can retrace on machine.
 * mpt replies to Bojhan
<seb128> crevette: yes, the .crash is in /var/crash too
<mvo> robert_ancell: thanks, thanks that trace too, it looks lik eits crashing in the debug code :P
<robert_ancell> mvo: haha
<seb128> robert_ancell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines
<hyperair> sigh .it's all i can do to not reply very sarcastically to the person who just posted in ubunt-devel regarding the whole update-notifier change.
<mvo> robert_ancell: I'm preparing a fix for the log problem and will upload to my ppa, then the log should be more useful, currently its broken :/
<robert_ancell> mvo: ok, will test when ready
<maxb> hyperair: why sarcastically? I thought it was a reasonably summation of the situation
<hyperair> maxb: sarcastically not  to him, but regarding the whole decision of the desktop team in general
<hyperair> i'm still feeling rather sore about it
<maxb> aha
<maxb> Well, +1 on that :-)
<hyperair> yeah
<maxb> The whole notifications/indicators thing has been hideously mishandled IMO
<hyperair> to put it rather bluntly, because a few idiots can't tell where to click,  the rest of us have to endure the stupid window popping up, and delayed notifications of updates, and this new behaviour CANNOT BE TURNED OFF
<hyperair> #$%^&*(
<seb128> troll troll troll
<seb128> not really the channel for that guys
<hyperair> right.
<mvo> it can be turned off via gconf
<seb128> maxb: what has been mishandled?
<hyperair> mvo: oh it can? well my icon went missing the moment i turned it off
<hyperair> >=(
<mvo> hyperair: the key in gconf is "auto_launch"
<hyperair> mvo: that's the key i messed with
<hyperair> mvo: and the icon effectively disappeared for me
<mvo> hyperair: and it does not work? have you restarted update-notifier since?
<hyperair> regarding that...
<hyperair> perhaps not
<maxb> seb128: Well maybe there's undercurrents that I'm not aware of, but it comes across to me as an ordinary user, as a small team at Canonical shoving an unwanted change down everyone's throats... and after FeatureFreeze no less
<mvo> please try it, maybe that should be clearer in the gconf description
<mvo> ^--- hyperair
<mvo> hyperair: if that does not help, please report it as a bug
<hyperair> mvo: is there a gconf schema about this?
<hyperair> mvo: alright
<mvo> hyperair: yes
<hyperair> maxb: i thought that was done before FF
<seb128> maxb: no change landed after featurefreeze no, and it's not unwanted you always have vocal minorities on lists but that's not always representative of the userbase
<mvo> hyperair: we are in string freeze, so I'm a bit hesitant to change the gconf schema doc, but maybe we can create a wiki page for it or something
<hyperair> mvo: alright
<maxb> I wonder if we don't have a vocal *majority* in this case
<seb128> maxb: how do you know?
<seb128> maxb: your view is biaised on geeks users I gues
<seb128> maxb: we will not know the normal non technical users reaction before having pushed that in a stable version to those users
<seb128> maxb: following you way of thinking we would never do any change
<seb128> maxb: it's good to try new things, look how it goes and adjust, if that's a failure at least that will have been experimented we can roll back next cycle and we will have learnt something
<mvo> robert_ancell: its uploaded to my ppa now, in the meantime culd you please show me ~/.update-notifier/hooks-seen please?
<robert_ancell> mvo: doesn't exist
<robert_ancell> mvo: sorry, exists as hooks_seen but is empty
<Laney> bratsche: No, sorry. Perhaps you can ask in #ubuntu+1?
<mvo> robert_ancell: ok, thanks
<mvo> robert_ancell: that should not be empty :)
<mvo> robert_ancell: do you run i386 or amd64 ?
<robert_ancell> mvo: i386
<mvo> robert_ancell: ok, I build you a deb, the ppa probably takes some more time until its finished
<mvo> robert_ancell: I uploaded a fix for the logging to http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/update-notifier/ - could you please install update-notifier and upate-notifier-common from there and run the --debug-hooks thing again?
<robert_ancell> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138142/
<mvo> robert_ancell: but the file is still empty I assume?
<robert_ancell> mvo: Now contains:
<robert_ancell> fusa-applet.note 1223780646 0
<robert_ancell> firefox-3.0-restart-required 1237808887 0
<robert_ancell> mvo: A bunch of notifications occurred about previous crashes etc
<mvo> robert_ancell: ok, please check if you still see the dialog on the next start of u-n / next login
<mvo> robert_ancell: right, that is apport
<mvo> robert_ancell: maybe/hopefully the log fix fixed the file writing as well :)
<robert_ancell> mvo: brb
<robert_ancell> mvo: just restarted session, everything seems good now!
<seb128> pitti: what is the criterious for failed retracing again?
<seb128> pitti: ie shouldn't bug #346102 have been closed?
<ubottu> Bug 346102 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/346102 is private
<mvo> robert_ancell: excellent, thanks a lot
<robert_ancell> mvo: no prob.  thanks for the fix
<seb128> mvo rocks at bug fixing as you can see ;-)
 * mvo is also pretty good at creating them 
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> mvo: just curious but that was a corner case or something? weird that nobody ran into that bug before
<pitti> seb128: failed-retrace -> "mostly ??" (do you want the precise algorithm?)
<pitti> seb128: we don't auto-close bugs if there weren't obsolete packages
<seb128> pitti: ok, I was not sure about that one, thanks
<seb128> I was not sure if we decided that "??" for the first n functions was enough to autoclose or not
<pitti> we didn't decide that yet
<pitti> I'm not saying I'd reject the idea, of course
<seb128> mvo: is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/348110 the issue you just fixed too?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348110 in update-notifier "update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,New]
<seb128> crash in hook_file_mark_as_seen()
<crevette> sorry to ask dumb question, but what should I look at in a stacktrace. I should examine each functions to see if parameters are sane for instance?
<crevette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18611864/Stacktrace.txt is a good candidate to show me
<crevette> :)
<seb128> crevette: start looking to the crash line
<seb128> crevette: is this case hs = 0x0
<seb128> crevette: you might have some code which doesn't handle the case where it's not set or something
<crevette> at #2 the src seems weird src = {b = "¥\210Ó`\020"}
<pitti> mvo: hm, I just saw james_w's question about auto-running Ubuntu CDs in nautilus and update-manager
<pitti> mvo: where is the logic that brings up the "ubuntu cd inserted" dialog?
<seb128> pitti: update-notifier I guess and nautilus does handle autoruns
<seb128> pitti: I think we should just disable the nautilus autorun code, I'm not sure there is any linux CD around using that
<seb128> 95% of the cases you will get a microsoft autorun and the dialog will not work
<pitti> seb128: I think it's mainly meant for windows CDs and using wine
<pitti> but that doesn't work anyway
<pitti> seb128: I agree; at least for jaunty, the integration just isn't there yet
<pitti> seb128: I just noticed the request for packging gnome-pilot 2.0.17
<seb128> another component unmaintained in ubuntu
<pitti> is anyone interested in gnome-pilot?
<seb128> I've no device to use that and never used it
<pitti> neither have I
<pitti> seb128: I'd do the update now, mainly since our current version is so old, but I can't test it really either
<dobey> heh
<seb128> do the update and rely on users to do the testing ;-)
<seb128> I'm not sure many user are using that anyway
<pitti> crevette, ember, didrocks: does any of you happen to have a device which works with gnome-pilot and is interested in updating?
<pitti> seb128: okay
<didrocks> pitti: I have any device yet, that uses gnome-pilot. So, it will be difficult for testing :)
<pitti> it should have some maintainer in Ubuntu, though
<seb128> everything should
<seb128> in practice that's not that easy ...
<crevette> pitti, gnome-pilot is for palm devices, right ?
<pitti> or we should remove it from the default install
<pitti> crevette: for PalmOS, yes
<crevette> my father gave me one few years ago, but I never used it, I'm not really interested in those devices...
<crevette> pitti, I can send it to you if you want
<crevette> :)
<pitti> crevette: that's USB?
<crevette> Paml is so 90's for me :)
<pitti> well, I don't exactly have spare cycles to maintain this either, I'm afraid
<pitti> but if nobody wants to, we should remove it from default install
<seb128> pitti: there was a discussion on the list about dropping it from the default install recently
<crevette> pitti, oh no, it's the one with the craddle on serial I guess
<crevette> I would vote for dorpping it from default install
<crevette> pitti, this is this one http://mobileministrymagazine.com/uploaded_images/PalmVx-789461.jpg
<pitti> it's not even in the menu
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti: it is in system preferences
<pitti> crevette: a friend of mine has an old Palm 3x with a serial cable; but heck, I don't even have a serial port anywhere
<crevette> pitti, me neither
<crevette> I just have a laptop with usb nowaday
<didrocks> seb128: with "Bienvenu" and not "Bienvenue" in French :D
<mvo> pitti: the logic is inside update-notifier, it hooks into libhal
<mvo> seb128: I unified the debug log stuff some days/weeks ago and I guess noone ran into a notification since
<mvo> seb128: that unification had a bug
<seb128> ok
<mvo> seb128: the bug is the same
<seb128> mvo: see the other bug number I posted there, you might want to close that as well
<seb128> ok good
<mvo> thanks seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo, good work!
<seb128> makes me wonder about the beta testing though
<seb128> we are in a beta testing week and nobody noticed the issue ...
<seb128> admittedly we do rather new installs testing than upgrades but still
<pitti> seb128: bug 348940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348940 in gnome-pilot "[FFE] New upstream release 2.0.17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348940
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<crevette> dobey, around?
<crevette> mvo, seb128, what are you talking about, missing notification icon when there is updates ?
<dobey> crevette: hi
<pitti> seb128: I sub'ed you, since AFAIK you ack FFEs for GNOME?
<crevette> dobey, hello, I seen there was an update of the icon-naming-spec recently, but no changelog, do you know what was changed, and if it is possible to have the changelog?
<seb128> pitti: I'm not sure about main, I've been delegated by MOTU for universe
<pitti> ah, I see
<seb128> pitti: I think for main that's still u-r deciding, ie slangasek
<pitti> I'll put it into the desktop PPA for now then
<seb128> pitti: I gave my +1 on the bug for the record ;-)
<crevette> does version 0.8.90  mean the version is a like a beta for 0.9 ?
<crevette> ah damn it I forgot to open a FFe for nemiver ...
<dobey> crevette: http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/icon-theme/icon-naming-utils/ChangeLog?view=log
<dobey> crevette: eh, icon-naming-utils will be going away soon anyway.
<crevette> dobey, ah I'm stupid, I should have look here.
<crevette> dobey, why ?
<dobey> crevette: http://launchpad.net/icontool
<crevette> dobey, but the spec will continue ?
<dobey> crevette: will be merging stuff into there, and it will do more stuff than just the symlink compat crap
<seb128> pitti: btw the discussion I mentionned was "Strawman: remove vendor-specific configuration tools from default install" on -discuss
<pitti> seb128: yes, I noticed that, but I didn't reply back then
<seb128> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/334446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334446 in gnome-pilot "Remove gnome-pilot from the default ubuntu install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crevette> icon-namings-utils permits  to maintain compatibility for gnome and KDE icons, right ?
<seb128> pitti: you have some palm users subscribed to this bug, you can probably ask for testing feedback there ;-)
<dobey> crevette: yes, it just creates symlinks for old icon names, so apps will still get the new icons even though they haven't all migrated
<pitti> seb128: nice, thanks
<crevette> dobey, do you have an idea for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/348683, si we use application-x-executable ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348683 in gnome-panel "application-default-icon.png provided is not Tango compliant" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<crevette> sorry to bother you, don't hesitate to kick me
<dobey> there is my opinion/idea :)
<crevette> dobey, actually the patch comes from ubuntu
<dobey> well the bug is in launchpad, so sure
<crevette> the patch is http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gnome-panel/extracted/09_default_icons.patch
<crevette> and we also provided the icon
<dobey> i don't see what that has to do with my suggestion?
<dobey> which is to say "don't do that"
<dobey> :)
<crevette> dobey, okay so for you we should drop the patch
<dobey> yes, that is what i suggested
<crevette> I should test without the patch to see what that look like
<dobey> either don't put an icon there, put an empty icon, or fix the code so that all menu items have the same height
<crevette> dobey, ah you think the icon is here because it make sures the height is the same on all menu entries?
<dobey> i think that's the only valid reason to stick such an icon there
<crevette> I don't know the rationale of the patch ...
<dobey> (although, using an icon to do that is the wrong fix)
<crevette> seb128,, do you know what is the rationale behind http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gnome-panel/extracted/09_default_icons.patch
<seb128> crevette: we got a menu saying that having an icon would be better than the empty upstream way
<seb128> crevette: and that icon was suggested
<seb128> that was years ago
<crevette> s/we got a menu/we got a bug/ I guess
<crevette> okay
<dobey> bbiab
<rickspencer3> I did a clean install of Jaunty Beta last night, it's working quite
<rickspencer3> well
<rickspencer3> it's the first time I installed a 64 bit build as well
<rickspencer3> The only issue so far is that I am experiencing the "Intel Slowness"
<rickspencer3> in terms of X
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: what video card?
<kenvandine_wk> 965 by chance?
<rickspencer3> seb128: I see that CD Creator is in System Tools
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: try changing to uxa and reporting you results on this wiki page
<kenvandine_wk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: yah, thanks
<kenvandine_wk> uxa  made a huge difference for me... went from unusable to damn fast
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: ack
<rickspencer3> bryce has been working on this problem for months
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine_wk> yeah, hard problem
<rickspencer3> hey pitti
<rickspencer3> I think bryce is pretty close to having it cracked, so I'll wait for him to get online in case there's some extra testing or something I can do to help him out
<pitti> UXA doesn't change much FWIW; just causes some rendering artifarcts
<rickspencer3> pitti: It looks like "System Tools" menu item crept into the beta
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, unfortunately :( we quickly discussed it some days ago, but I don't remember the conclusion; seb128?
<rickspencer3> well, we shall remove it soon :)
<crevette> kenvandine_wk, in config without worg.conf I can just put this part of config and it'll work?
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<crevette> neat
<seb128> rickspencer3: what do you suggest?
<seb128> the rational is that this one opens the burn: location
<kenvandine_wk> crevette: works great here... my box is completely unusable without it :/
 * pitti wants the freeze to end and to get his 30 fix committed bugs closed
<seb128> that was in the places menu before but that's not really a place either
<crevette> kenvandine_wk, my display is so slow, I need to try that
<rickspencer3> Accessories I suppose is the only other logical one
<kenvandine_wk> crevette: which video card?
 * seb128 is having a meeting with davidbarth and looking through notify-osd bugs
<pitti> seb128: speaking of which, the a11y menu also only has one entry (orca)
 * kenvandine_wk would rather see a button in nautilus
<seb128> rickspencer3: would be confusing to have one for the GUI and one for the nautilus location though
<crevette> intel x3100, but I don't remember the display chipset
<seb128> pitti: yeah, I told TheMuso and he said he would fix after beta
<kenvandine_wk> crevette:   lspci -nn | grep VGA
<pitti> ah, nice
<crevette> kenvandine_wk, I don't have my laptop here
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<rickspencer3> seb128: I'm not sure what you mean
<rickspencer3> I think it's okay to have more than one way to get to the fuctionality
<seb128> rickspencer3: there is one item in sound&video already which opens the GUI
<rickspencer3> right, brasereo
<seb128> I'm not sure if having 2 similars icons for different things would be confusing
<kenvandine_wk> i would rather see a button in nautilus that takes you to burn:///
<rickspencer3> I think brasereo is very tuned to creating audio cds (though I know it does more)
<rickspencer3> and CD/DVD creator is more of an archiving tool
<rickspencer3> I think it would work fine in accessories
<seb128> ok good
<rickspencer3> and also you can get to it by right clicking on things, and saying "burn"
<rickspencer3> what do you think?
<seb128> I was considering putting it back in the places menu
<seb128> but accessories works too
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> I would like to get mpt opinion on that one too
<mvo> asac: could you please pastebin me the lshal output of your system with the 3g card?
<rickspencer3> I was going to suggest ivanka, but either way
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> oops, brb
<mpt> seb128, I think Accessories makes a bit more sense than Places
<ivanka> did someone call?
<mpt> A CD/DVD that you haven't inserted yet isn't really a Place in the sense that all the other items in the menu are
<ivanka> mpt: is this what we were talking about the other day?
<mpt> ivanka, yes
<ivanka> then I agree with you
<mpt> the "CD/DVD Creator" item in the Places menu
<mpt> seb128, on a slightly related topic, is Terminal in "Accessories" upstream, or is it in "System Tools"?
<kenvandine_wk> mpt: that is upstream
<mpt> kenvandine_wk, which is?
<kenvandine_wk> terminal in acces
<mpt> hm
<kenvandine_wk> has been like that for quite a while in upstream gnome
<kenvandine_wk> maybe since 2.16 or 2.18
<ivanka> for a non-technical user it might seem a little incongruous to have it in Accessories
<ivanka> Terminal, that is
<kenvandine_wk> some distros have patched it to put it in system tools
<kenvandine_wk> but personally i don't even like having system tools
<kenvandine_wk> clutter...
<ivanka> yes
<ivanka> clutter doesn't help anyone
<ivanka> tech or not
<kenvandine_wk> not sure where else to put it
<ivanka> what other options are there?
<ivanka> at least System Tools implies some sort of direct conversation with the machine
<ivanka> Like the mechanics garage vs just topping up the screen wash in the car
<kenvandine_wk> i think that stuff fits better under administration
<ivanka> What else is in System Tools? (just looking btw)
<kenvandine_wk> nothing else
<kenvandine_wk> just cd/dvd creator
<ivanka> What is the difference between System > Administration and System Tools?
<kenvandine_wk> historically it has been a dumping ground for power user stuff
<ivanka> k
<rickspencer3> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> i think things that tend to go there should really go in administration
<rickspencer3> about $.50
<kenvandine_wk> like disk utilities, etc
<kenvandine_wk> gparted puts itself in system tools i think... at least upstream does
<rickspencer3> ivanka: we'd like help looking at all the menus, bur for karmic
<kenvandine_wk> that clearly belongs in administration
<rickspencer3> for now, I would like us to ensure that there is no "system tools" menu under applications
<ivanka> mpt and I have already looked at some usability testing we can do for the menus
<rickspencer3> ivanka: great
<rickspencer3> I would love to see a UDS session around cleaning up the menus
<ivanka> We'll add it to the list :)
 * kenvandine_wk wonders what upstream gnome hackers will be at UDS... i would really like to see that stuff cleaned up directly upstream for 2.28
<dobey> ugh. sometimes when i resume my laptop in jaunty, it seems that the framebuffer is all messed up, and X crashes :(
<ivanka> sorry guys, I have to go to a meeting
<ivanka> for now I agree with MPT on the subject of CD/DVD creators
<dobey> kenvandine_wk: i'll be there :)
<ivanka> and agree that Terminal could do with a new home
<kenvandine_wk> dobey: i was thinking non-canonical folks :)
<ivanka> Not all that actionable
<rickspencer3> but to be clear, for Jaunty, the only menu related task is to move CD/DVD Creator
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: agreed
<ivanka> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> and we're moving it Accessories, it sounds like we are all agreed
<rickspencer3> seb128: do you need a bug on that?
<ivanka> rickspencer3: yes and bye for now
<seb128> rickspencer3: if there is no bug yet please do open one
<ember> there's one similar bug #344431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344431 in brasero "cd / dvd creator appears in the apps menu, not in places" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344431
<rickspencer3> ember: thanks kindly, I'll use that
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i can take that
<kenvandine_wk> i get great pleasure from reducing the number of categories in the menu... :)
<rickspencer3> ok, assigned to ken
<rickspencer3> does anyone else think it's interesting that I installed the beta last night, and my burning question was about pushing menus around?
<rickspencer3> it seems to be a very solid release for a beta
<rickspencer3> and my hardware is newish as well
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: how is it going?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: good.  just squashed bug 345645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345645 in gnome-media "volume control problem with tabs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345645
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<robert_ancell> and I managed to close my UK bank account at lunch so they can stop snail mail spamming me in australia :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, I have a very good feeling about it as well :)
<pitti> and it's the first time I could use the beta freeze to work on my bugs instead of fighting fires
<pitti2> pitti2: ping
<seb128> hey pitti2
<mvo> mvo: ping
<pitti> wanted to try whether it crashes for me as well
<pitti> pitti2 is pidgin
<pedro_> mvo: hello, may you comment on bug 323154 later?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323154 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk should permit to upgrade only the packages that doesn't requiere reboot" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323154
<mvo> pedro_: sure, that feature request is *tricky* :)
<pedro_> mvo: Thanks!. yeah seems to be one of those :-P
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: should i subscribe ubuntu-release as well as ubuntu-main-sponsors for things that need sponsoring now?
<kenvandine_wk> or actually just ubuntu-release?
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: just u-m-s, unless there is a FF involved
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<pitti> if there is a FFE, both
<kenvandine_wk> so moving the cd/dvd creator menu item?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: doit
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i did it :)
<seb128> ok good
<kenvandine_wk> just making sure i subscribe the right people :)
<seb128> just subscribe the sponsor team to the bug
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> done
<seb128> that's not a feature but a bug fix
<pitti> asac: investigating the firefox-3.1 retracer hang now
<pitti> asac: indeed it seems that calling debian/rules setup calls run-mozilla.sh with xulrunner-bin--gre-version
<seb128> ivanka, mpt: any opinion on what we should do for menu entries which have no icon?
<mpt> seb128, can you give an example?
<seb128> use the menu editor and add a menu item? ;-) we don't have one in the default installation
<seb128> upstream just displays no icon
<crevette>  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/348683 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348683 in gnome-panel "application-default-icon.png provided is not Tango compliant" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seb128> we added one ages ago which leaded to this bug
<seb128> crevette: thanks I can manage that discussion I think ;-)
<crevette> sorry :/
<mpt> ah right
<mpt> seb128, I thought there was a generic application icon? iirc it was a purple diamond
<seb128> hum, the one nautilus displays when it doesn't know the mimetype or for binaries?
<mpt> yes
<seb128> do you think we should use that?
<seb128> or the no-icon upstream way?
<mpt> seb128, I suggest using that same generic-app icon
<seb128> mpt: ok thanks
<dobey> i really think no-icon is better
<seb128> why?
<dobey> but eh
<dobey> it looks cleaner
<mpt> Cleaner like the smile of someone with a missing tooth
<seb128> lol
<dobey> having a bunch of the same icon in the menus isn't really helpful
<mpt> true, but usually this will happen only once or twice in any given menu
<dobey> mpt: right, because the analogy is we want all the icons to look the same? :)
<pitti> asac: hm, debian/rules patch does that as well; I can certainly dpkg-divert away /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b3/xulrunner-bin, but that will break once the next xulrunner version will land
<pitti> asac: ^ done now
<asac> pitti: yes. we will remove the xulrunner binary invocation in postinst
<asac> for now the divert should be good enough
<pitti> asac: it's not the postinst, it's debian/rules
<asac> pitti: oh
<asac> thats really unfortunate
<asac> you need that for unpack?
<asac> and patch
<asac> hmm
<asac> so meaning i should really try to fix jemalloc
<asac> bummer
<asac> we use the MALLOC_OPTIONS=O option as you can see in rules
<asac> but that only works around against general chroot bustage
<asac> seems we need more in fakechroot
<davmor2> pitti: bug 338340 can be marked as fix released can't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338340 in jockey "Jaunty: Jockey doesn't download driver" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338340
<asac> mvo: yes?
<davmor2> pitti: also bug 193731 is now covered by the Broadcom-STA in jockey so can this be fix released too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193731 in jockey "Broadcom bcm 4328 install details for hp pavillion dv9657em laptop" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193731
<mvo> asac: I was looking at the NM integration stuff again for update-notifier, you send me some stuff a while ago on irc, could you paste that again to me please?
<asac> mvo: what kind of stuff was that? code?
<mvo> asac: lshal/dbus examples iirc
<mvo> asac: essentially I want to figure out if the default gw is a 3g device, lshal should make it easy find find the device for the interface name
<mvo> asac: and I wonder if I should querry NM for the default route or just ask the routing tabel
<pitti> asac: it's calling debian/rules patch, and that calls xulrunner
<pitti> asac: I'm not sure why applying patches needs that
<asac> pitti: was cdbs fixed?
<pitti> asac: fixed how?
<asac> last i know patch rule alone didnt unpack embedded tarballs
<mvo> asac: I'm off for dinner now for ~45min, if you still have the example you gave me that would be reat, otherwise I try to dig up the stuff myself
<asac> so its not suitable to get "patched" sources
<pitti> asac: well, I just apt-get source'd, debian/rules patch, and that called it
<pitti> davmor2: 338340> if it's not happening for you any more, feel free to close it
<asac> pitti: yes. right. i just think thats not enough to get properly unpacked sources
<asac> for embedded tarballs (unless cdbs was fixed)
<pitti> asac: oh, I see
<asac> pitti: but lets talk ablout that later
<pitti> asac: right; not urgent
<asac> pitti: the --gre-version in rules i will look into
<pitti> asac: enjoy dinner
<pitti> davmor2: closed the other one, tahnks!
<davmor2> pitti: I've fix release 338340 for now
<pitti> good night everyone!
<asac> pitti: cu tomorrow
<asac> mvo: you can use nm-tool
<seb128> 'night pitti
<huats> hello  everyone !
<asac> if you dont want to listen for dbus changes
<asac> mvo: that would be polling approach though
<bratsche> Who did the new update manager stuff?  This is really hot!
<asac> mvo: otherwise you can start with nm-tool code
<asac> mvo: thats C though
<asac> mvo: will introspection files help you?
<mvo> asac: so type will tell me "3g" ?
<mvo> asac: well, there are two problems a) use the net when it becomes available b) do not use 3g if the user does not want to
<mvo> asac: I was wondering how to detect 3g reliable for b)
<mvo> I have some idea about a) (I hope)
 * mvo is really away for dinner now
<seb128> mvo: 5pm is rather tea time ;-)
<seb128> oh right, european time is +1 :-)
<bryce> rickspencer3: yeah uxa vs. exa for release is worth some discussion
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: how are you feeling about uxa?
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: I would use the words "open minded"
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: I have not had much trouble with it, but then I've not had the perf issues others reported either
<kenvandine_wk> i am scared either way...
<bryce> so I'm judging based on quantity of bug reports others have sent in
<kenvandine_wk> i know if i installed jaunty on my main desktop and didn't know to go edit xorg.conf to enable uxa
<kenvandine_wk> i would be rather upset
<bryce> so far, I'm uncomfortable with the number of uxa bugs still open
<kenvandine_wk> cause we enable compiz by default... and it is aweful on that hardware
<kenvandine_wk> i wish we could be more selective on enabling compiz
<bryce> I'm also fearful that many of the bugs we're seeing are going to end up requiring kernel code changes
<bryce> so post-release fixup of such issues seems like it'd be tough
<bryce> OTOH, it's entirely unlikely we'll get fixes of any form for the EXA problems that we're looking at now
<bryce> I know that for people for whom uxa works, it works great and they're very enthusiastic about putting it in by default
<bryce> but as it currently stands we already have soooo many bug reports on -intel, it's tough to justify moving to yet another incompletely tested new tech... esp. when we know it's bringing new bugs...
<kenvandine_wk> agreed
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: i see this as a rock and a hard place kind of situation :/
<seb128> I think it's way too late in the cycle to switch the xorg acceleration method on intel
<seb128> what is wrong with current driver and exa?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: for some intel hardware... the experience is aweful
<seb128> was it better previous cycles?
<seb128> and if so what did change?
<kenvandine_wk> well, for me it wouldn't be so bad if compiz wasn't enabled by default
<kenvandine_wk> my desktop with a 965 card is unusable with a default install
<kenvandine_wk> it is fine with metacity
<kenvandine_wk> and blazing fast with compiz with uxa enabled
<bryce> seb128: have you re-tested since we moved to 2.6.3?
<seb128> bryce: I'm running current jaunty on my laptop, didn't upgrade for an hour though
<kenvandine_wk> 30+s to render the alt-tab switcher
<seb128> weird
<seb128> my laptop is intel 965
<kenvandine_wk> although, i haven't tested exa on this box in over a week
<seb128> and it's just fast using the default config
<kenvandine_wk> your's is the GM965 mine is G965
<bryce> seb128: 2.6.3 was updated over a week ago so you have it; have you re-tested uxa recently?
<kenvandine_wk> mine is a dell desktop with integrated intel video
<seb128> bryce: no I didn't exa is fast here and I've no real issue out of this crash in libdrm on user switching
<kenvandine_wk> i have that crash too :/
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: was it working correctly in intrepid?
<kenvandine_wk> i have never used intrepid :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/348428 is the crash on user switch for the record
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348428 in libdrm "Swithing to another user and then to anything else, freezes laptop. Jaunty" [High,New]
<kenvandine_wk> recently in a VM :)
<kenvandine_wk> yeah, seen it
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: well on whatever driver was available before the one we use now
<kenvandine_wk> well, yes
<kenvandine_wk> compiz is fine on it with xorg 1.4
<seb128> can't we figure what intel did in their driver to trigger that issue?
<kenvandine_wk> so probably fine in intrepid
<seb128> so that's an xorg issue and not an intel driver one?
<seb128> ie current jaunty drive on old server works fine?
<kenvandine_wk> the user switching bug is a little different for me... it doesn't hang, Xorg just crashes and i get a new login window
<kenvandine_wk> i doubt it would
<kenvandine_wk> driver version is quite different
<kenvandine_wk> and i think libdrm was 2.4.x
<kenvandine_wk> actually, this box came preinstalled with hardy and it worked fine
<kenvandine_wk> which means some of those folks that bought the dells pre-installed that want to upgrade to jaunty might feel some pain :/
<seb128> I had real hang issues earlier in the cycle due to vsync
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: any way to switch between uxa and exa based on hardware ids?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> vblank I mean
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/320813 was the one I was having
<seb128> but that has been fixed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320813 in linux "[drm] compiz animations cause temporary freezes with vblank" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: do you have any vblank mention in /var/log/*?
 * kenvandine_wk looks
<kenvandine_wk>  /var/log/kern.log:Mar 23 16:49:26 trabajo kernel: [264493.894828] [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 1
<seb128> the linux log on this bug has
<seb128> "  * drm/i915: capture last_vblank count at IRQ uninstall time too
<seb128>     - LP: #320813
<seb128>   * drm/i915: add get_vblank_counter function for GM45
<seb128>     - LP: #320813"
<seb128> so maybe similar changes are required in other code
<seb128> ie G45
<seb128> though vblank should be disabled in mesa for intel right now
<seb128> do you enable it in your xorg.conf or something?
<kenvandine_wk> i don't
<kenvandine_wk> i have one line added to my xorg.conf, enabling uxa
<seb128> ok, so I don't know
<seb128> maybe tjaalton_ has an idea about that ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> weird i am getting those errors now and not actually seeing any problems
<seb128> but I think your issue is a specific chipset one
<seb128> and the solution is to get that fixed and not to switch everybody to a new technology between beta and stable
<kenvandine_wk> i would be afraid to switch to uxa now
<seb128> we can turn off compiz on G965 if required
<kenvandine_wk> i would be happy with that... lowest risk imho
<kenvandine_wk> not sure what other hardware might have similar issues
<seb128> watching the intel and compiz bugs should give some clues about that
<kenvandine_wk> i should also try out exa again... i don't remember when i did that last
<seb128> is there lot of users having similar issues?
<kenvandine_wk> not sure, bryce?
<kenvandine_wk> he said if is afraid of the amount of bugs we have now
<seb128> urg, xserver-xorg-video-intel has lot of open bugs indeed
<bryce> hmm
<seb128> not so many bugs with compiz mentionned or slow in the title though
<bryce> seb128: my gut suggests the user switching thing is more likely mesa than libdrm, but there's not proof so far
<seb128> bryce: I will get a gdb log when I'm back home
<seb128> I don't have a second box to ssh my laptop there
<seb128> and valgrind on the xserver just failed yesterday
<seb128> valgrind complains about setuid binaries
<mvo> seb128: tea time!
<mvo> seb128: tea time is good time
<seb128> and when I unset the setuid it didn't manage to start xorg
<seb128> mvo: ;-)
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: it is definitely possible to quirk uxa/exa via hardware ids, however from the evidence I've heard so far there isn't a strong enough correlation between problems and hardware chip types.  For one person with problems on 965, there's another for whom it works great.
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: but is it all the same 965?  GM965 vs. G965?
<kenvandine_wk> i will test exa again in a minute
<kenvandine_wk> my xorg.conf file hasn't been modified in longer than i thought
<bryce> seb128: there's one or two performance bugs in -intel that have turned into me-too storms
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: well, "965" is covering a huge variety of slightly different chips
<bryce> even with GM965 there's a lot of variety
 * kenvandine_wk hates hardware
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: when did you change your xorg config?
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting - if you look at GM965 8086:2a02, the most common 965, you see uxa works fine for almost everyone, but two people have seen lockups
<bryce> er, one person sees lockups, one crashes
<kenvandine_wk> 03/05
<seb128> that linux was closed after that
<seb128> so maybe it's fixed for you ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> will test in a few
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting?action=diff&rev2=93&rev1=84
<bryce> hmm, those are the changes since the date I upgraded us to 2.6.3
<bryce> not a lot of data, but 3 say better, and 3 say mixed
<kenvandine_wk> i really thought i had tried right before alpha-6
<bryce> I was hoping to see it more overwhelmingly say better
<kenvandine_wk> guess not :)
<kenvandine_wk> brb
<kenvandine_wk> ok, good news
<kenvandine_wk> exa seems fine now :)
<kenvandine_wk> not quite as smooth as uxa
<kenvandine_wk> but usuable
 * kenvandine_wk tries user switching :)
<kenvandine_wk> woot
<kenvandine_wk> that actually worked
 * kenvandine_wk tries that again with uxa
<kenvandine_wk> ok, user switching doesn't work for me with uxa
<kenvandine_wk> but is fine with exa
 * kenvandine_wk makes a note on the wiki
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: so exa wins again
<hyperair> kenvandine_wk: what did you try with?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: yeah... uxa performs a bit better, but exa is usable... but no user switching with uxa
<kenvandine_wk> hyperair: ?
<hyperair> kenvandine_wk: sorry, i didn't scroll up earlier
<hyperair> performance with compiz was good for me with UXA and EXA
<hyperair> around the same
<hyperair> but with 3d apps, UXA was marginally better, and both completely sucked
<hyperair> and mine's the 8086:2a02 one
<kenvandine_wk> 8086:29a2
<kenvandine_wk> is mine
<pedro_> bryce: have you seen something similar to bug 349113?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349113 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "blurry-dancing fonts on 855GM with intel 2.6.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349113
<bryce> dancing...
<bryce> pedro_: hmm, the description of that bug is too short
<bryce> pedro_: hard to say without more info but maybe it's just the dpi change we put in for jaunty?
<bryce> pedro_: ask the reporter if he can git-bisect to see which change specifically solved his issue
<bryce> there's not much time left for jaunty to debug cosmetic issues, but if he can identify the specific patch we need, I can take a look at including it
<pedro_> bryce: I asked to the reporter trough IRC the same(about dpi change),  but he stated that the git version fixes the issue for him so not sure, I'd prefer to ask ;-)
<pedro_> bryce: alright, i'll ask him again, thanks!
<Bojhan> mpt: ping me if or when you are here
<tjaalton_> kenvandine_wk: the vblank warning is harmless
<kenvandine_wk> yeah, seems so
<kenvandine_wk> doesn't cause a problem for me
<tjaalton> kenvandine_wk: and you can enable vblank in the compiz configuration, so if you had it there -> problems
<tjaalton> compiz actually defaulted using it for a while
<hyperair> i've always disabled it
<hyperair> on intel it's fine, but on nvidia, some windows start quivering
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-27
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: please don't bother attaching orig.tar.gz's to bug reports; it's already in your PPA (for opal)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you get your DSL connection sorted?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, has worked since Tuesday; me happy ;)
<chrisccoulson> thats good to hear:)
<chrisccoulson> i get a new DSL connection today (hopefully). i've been completely lost without it for the last week ;)
<pitti> that sucks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no 3G or so?
<pitti> I'm using my UMTS USB stick when my main internet is down
<chrisccoulson> i've been using the 3G connection on my cell phone
<chrisccoulson> it's a bit slow though ;)
<seb128> good morning there
 * seb128 looks at the jaunty-changes unread count, yeah unfrozen!
 * pitti hugs seb128, bonjour
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: where's your Jedi student?
<seb128> pitti: ^
 * pitti hugs robert_ancell
<seb128> pitti: apparently he doesn't have the IRC reflex yet ;-)
<pitti> robert_ancell: congrats and thanks for your first jaunty uploads!
<huats> morning everyone !
<huats> hello mister robert_ancell !
<pitti> bonjour huats
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> bonjour pitti
<huats> hey seb128 :)
<pitti> seb128: recent retracer failure reported as bug 349407 and restarted, so ignore it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349407 in apport "retracer crashes when setting importance of dup'ed bugs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349407
<seb128> huats: how are you?
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<huats> you have no idea how happy I am to be here with you... the lasts days have been really busy with no internet :(
<robert_ancell> hi all!
<huats> but now it is better :)
<huats> seb128: I am fine then :)
 * seb128 hugs huats
<huats> thanks !
<seb128> good :-)
<huats> seb128: how are you ?
<seb128> did they send uds invitations yet?
 * huats hugs seb128 too
<huats> seb128: I don't think so, or neither didrocks or I have been invited :(
<seb128> huats: good thanks, spent the week in London and flying back tonight
<huats> oh great :)
<seb128> huats: they are rather slacking on the sending side
<huats> I really love london
<huats> seb128: ok
<robert_ancell> huats: Hi Christophe!  Didn't know your nick
<huats> robert_ancell: I am sure you didn't :)
<huats> robert_ancell: but don't worry you'll get use to seen me here ;)
 * robert_ancell nick-to-name database is growing in his head
<huats> and by the time you wish you don't know my nick
<huats> :)
<huats> just ask seb128 or pitti they can confirm :)
<robert_ancell> huats: seb128 will still get the worst of it as I'm hiding in another timezone :)
<huats> :)
<crevette> good morning gents
<seb128> re
<seb128> mvo: did you get bugs about update-manager eatin 100%cpu during installs?
<seb128> somebody asked about that on an IRC chan this week and I just got the issue
<mvo> seb128: no
<mvo> seb128: does it happen all the time?
<mvo> seb128: or just for some installs
 * mvo tries to reroduce
<seb128> mvo: dunno, it happened today
<seb128> I didn't notice it before
<seb128> and the update was too short to debug it really
<seb128> didrocks, Laney: could you try to get bug #317602 moving?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317602 in libpst "Please upgrade libpst from upstream at www.five-ten-sg.com/libpst" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317602
<seb128> we got bug #349312 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349312 in evolution "Evolution 2.26 does not support import of outlook .pst" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349312
<Ampelbein> seb128: hi... do you keep a list of desktop-applications still in need of launchpad-integration?
<seb128> Ampelbein: hello, no
<seb128> baobab needs one in gnome-utils
<seb128> f-spot but that's mono and we have no binding for that
<pitti> seb128: in hardy, gdm halted the system on its own, while in intrepid we switched to the ConsoleKit D-BUS functions, right?
<seb128> pitti: no, gdm didn't change, still calling shutdown directly
<pitti> oh, argh
<seb128> pitti: gnome-session was using the gdm interface in hardy though
<Ampelbein> ok, i'll do a little research myself. i could create a wiki-page based on the desktop-team packages with the status of launchpad-integration, if that's helping?
<pitti> seb128: so fusa and gnome-panel still call gdm, not CK?
<seb128> pitti: and it's using ck in intrepid
<seb128> pitti: no they do call ck
<seb128> pitti: you asked about gdm ;-)
<mnemo> pitti: right now, i got an update-manager bug that repros consistently but fails to be reported by apport
<mvo> seb128: I just tried to reproduce it, no luck
<seb128> mvo: ok, I will try to get details if that happens again
<seb128> mvo: I get the "do you want to reboot every time" btw and I did reboot
<seb128> mvo: I guess that's the bug you fixed yesterday?
<mnemo> pitti: actually it looks like a pygtk bug but it's strange that apport fails to report it --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygtk/+bug/349467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349467 in pygtk "update-manager fails to install todays updates due to "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ^ I can confirm that
<pitti> seb128: okay, thanks
<seb128> python2.6 got broken
<seb128> go doko go
<seb128> mvo: ^
<mvo> geh
<mvo> *sigh*
<james_w> I suspect it is the change to configure args in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24209669/python2.6_2.6.1-1ubuntu4_2.6.1-1ubuntu5.diff.gz
<james_w> doesn't seem to be documented in the changelog though
<mvo> seb128: yes, do you have the new version already?
<seb128> mvo: yes
<seb128> mvo: cf #ubuntu-devel discussion
<mvo> seb128: I mean the new update-notifier :) (the other bug you mentioned)
<seb128> mvo: oh, I just upgraded this morning
<seb128> I have 0.76.6
<mvo> seb128: ok, let me know if its still happening after you logged in with the new one
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti: the gdm bug is not really fixed
<seb128> pitti: ie if you reboot from the login screen you will get no warning
<pitti> right, not in gdm, but from panel and fusa?
<pitti> The gdm issue won't be fixed with the current gdm, I figure
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti: bug #349437 is a duplicate but I don't remember what is to blame
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349437 in gnome-session "System policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349437
<seb128> pitti: cron had a ck session entry
<james_w> libpam-ck-connector
<james_w> consolekit
<seb128> pitti: we discussed about a such issue some time ago and you reassigned it somewhere ... do you remember what was buggy?
<seb128> james_w: thanks
<james_w> it's a dupe
<seb128> james_w: right what I was saying ;-)
<seb128> " is a duplicate but I don't remember what is to blame"
<james_w> bug 287715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287715 in consolekit "Trying to shut down or restart falsely suggests others are logged in" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287715
<seb128> james_w: want to close it if you know where the is the other bug?
<pitti> seb128: right, james_w beat me to it, thanks
<seb128> james_w: thanks
<crevette> seb128, I had several requests to install gnome-user-share by default, It make sense to me, but I know the space is limited. what you think about. it has several dependencies like apache2 and obex-dat-server
<seb128> crevette: not for jaunty
<crevette> I guess :)
<seb128> and I'm not sure we want to install apache by default no
<crevette> seb128, because of the security risks ?
<seb128> because most desktop users don't want a webserver running yes
<seb128> no open port by default
<crevette> system-wise or user-wise ?
<james_w> seb128: rhythmbox is segfaulting for me loading the python plugin, so probably for the same reason, you may see a couple of reports on that today
<james_w> though if apport is broken we won't see much fallout from this :-)
<pitti> hehe
<crevette> for apache2, it would be cool, if it wasn't started by default system-wise and for gnome-user-share we can modify the gconf schema to not enable webdav sharing.
<mvo> heh :)
<pitti> but we might get those in a bit, when apport-gtk starts working again, and collects all the pending .crash files
<mnemo> i got the same thing with totem, it SEGVs in totem_python_module_load()
<seb128> mpt: dunno if you are interested but gnome bug #576587 discuss unmount against eject
<ubottu> Gnome bug 576587 in gdu volume monitor "allow eject even on non-ejectable volumes" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=576587
<mpt> thanks seb128
<seb128> np, thanks for looking at it ;-)
<asac> bryce: you remember these firefox crashes on start because of bad window id bug?
<Ampelbein> seb128: looking into the related for "ubuntu desktop bugs", i see the package seahorse-plugins missing. could you subscribe the team to bugmail so that the package gets listed?
<seb128> Ampelbein: done
<Ampelbein> thanks
 * asac lunch
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> salut seb128
<seb128> pedro_: bug #349467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349467 in python2.6 "Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<seb128> pedro_: be aware of this one it might get quite some duplicates today
<seb128> pedro_: the fixed binaries will be published soon
<seb128> pedro_: but it might take a while for mirrors to get those
<pedro_> seb128: ok!, will keep an eye, thanks for letting me know
<seb128> you're welcome
<rickspencer3> seb128: robert_ancell: how is it going?
<asac> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138961/ ... does that "lost something" like an apport bug?
<asac> sound
<asac> pitti: if you havent seen something like that i will just suggest to retry
<pitti> asac: apparently a glitch in launchpad, sounds like a race condition
<pitti> asac: we had that a while ago, but I thought it was fixed now, hmm
<asac> pitti: ok i will ask her to retry
<asac> if it happens again we can look
<seb128> rick's IRC seems to be still crashing
<seb128> hey rickspencer3, IRC still crashing?
<seb128> rickspencer3: we were at lunch, things are going good
<pitti> rickspencer3: FYI, just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus; looking better every day :)
<seb128> rickspencer3: this need-packaging bug you assigned to robert_ancell that was in reaction of canonical-desktop-team being subscribed?
<seb128> rickspencer3: that was an error apparently and I unsubscribed the team some hours ago, not sure if you still want us to look at it
<rickspencer3> seb128: sounds like you did look at it :)
<rickspencer3> was it tagged with ct-rev?
 * rickspencer3 checks
<seb128> rickspencer3: no, that was not an escalated bug
<seb128> rickspencer3: but a random person who did subscribe teams when he meant to search for teams
 * rickspencer3 reads release status
<Laney> seb128: Why did we need to package libpst from scratch?
<seb128> Laney: we being?
<Laney> whoever did this update
<rickspencer3> seb128: fyi - I ct-rev'd the shutter bug (I'm a but on auto pilot ;) )
<Laney> it's already in Debian and Ubuntu
<Laney> hggdh: ^
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: see my comments on the gnome-mount bug?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: Hi
<seb128> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> in the future, feel free to just unsubscribe and ct-rev it yourself. I'll see that you did so, and can respond if I think there's a problem
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: which?
<seb128> Laney: the debian version is a fork of the time where upstream was not actively working
<rickspencer3> I was expecting to see more bugs, and more sever bugs, this morning
<seb128> Laney: it only builds a binary and no library
<seb128> Laney: upstream picked up work again since
<seb128> Laney: and they did a proper library and evolution uses that one now
<Laney> Is this new upstream completely different?
<seb128> Laney: the packaging is basically a switch back to the new upstream version
<Laney> I'm just asking why this package isn't based on what we already have
<seb128> Laney: it was quicker to redo the packaging
<seb128> Laney: the codebase are totally different apparently
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: bug 345317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345317 in notify-osd "usb/firewire(?) notifications are not implemented" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345317
<hggdh> Laney, what is the question?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: why would we pop a notification and open a window?
<kenvandine_wk> we shouldn't
<kenvandine_wk> i was just suggesting this might be something other than gnome-mount specific
<kenvandine_wk> maybe we shouldn't notify for disks mounted
<rickspencer3> I don't think it's a bug, actually
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<Laney> hggdh: Did you work with Debian at all on libpst?
<kenvandine_wk> the spec suggests a notification when a usb or firewire device is plugged in
<kenvandine_wk> which might be kind of slick
<rickspencer3> oh?
<hggdh> Laney, I opened a debian bug. Never heard back from them
<rickspencer3> I thought it just opened the window, ready to roll
<kenvandine_wk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#device-detection
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: for disks yes
<hggdh> which is not entirely surprising, given they were on freeze to publish
<kenvandine_wk> it mounts it and opens nautilus
<rickspencer3> I see
<rickspencer3> so mpt wants bubble (there's a device) ... then proper nautilus action
<kenvandine_wk> yeah, a usb device could be something else that won't get mounted
<kenvandine_wk> i think it is a wish list item though
<kenvandine_wk> and kind of a can of worms
<kenvandine_wk> what if you plugin a usb mouse... do we really want to notify of that?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: so it looks like the notification should rip for any device, so it is a valid bug
<kenvandine_wk> xorg will just work with it... so you don't really need to know
<rickspencer3> I think the priority of "low" is correct
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: ah, your ekiga package works wonderfully now, uploading; thanks
<kenvandine_wk> the second part of the description is a duplicate of a bug that is fixed already
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: great :)
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: and it stopped crashing on me too... no idea why :)
<rickspencer3> I think the correct fix would be to pop the notification only if the system has not responded in some other way within some time limit (of like 250 ms)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: that seems hard to do properly, so I would advise leaving the bug as low, and perhaps we can pick it up in Karmic
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: my thoughts exactly
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: mind putting your comments on it?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: done
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: thx
<bratsche> Hey, anyone here have any Bluetooth hardware that can share files?
<bratsche> And who would be willing to test a patch of mine for gnome-user-share?? :)
<popey> bratsche: i have a phone that i can browser just fine with gnome
<popey> *browse
<bratsche> popey: The bug is on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-share/+bug/337352
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337352 in gnome-user-share "gnome-user-share notification changes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bratsche> Hi mclasen!
<bratsche> I didn't know you hang out here. :)
<mclasen> hi
<mclasen> I'm everywhere
<Chipaca> asac: hi
<Chipaca> asac: so, where were we?
<popey> pitti: you asked for responses to bug 348940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348940 in gnome-pilot "[FFE] New upstream release 2.0.17" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348940
<popey> pitti: unfortunately adding the gnome pilot app to the panel results in it running (I can see gpilotd and gpilot-applet in ps -ef) but no icon in the panel.. can someone else confirm this - no palm device is needed to do this
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i have BT hardware that can share files. I'll test your patch for you
<popey> pitti: sync works, in that i can press the sync button on my pda and i get a popup sync window on the laptop, but i cant configure it because the icon is missing
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: That would be awesome, thanks very much!
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<asac> Chipaca: font config bitmap fonts
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: If you do see this dialog that I wrote, can you take a screenshot of it as well?  There might be minor tweaks I need to do to it.  But mostly I want to know if it shows up and basically works right. :)
<Chipaca> asac: and dpkg-reconfigre fontconfig-config still showing the bitmapped fonts question, to no effect
<asac> Chipaca: what is your use case for using that font?
<pitti> popey: I can't add it to the panel, since that first brings up the configuration wizard/dialog
<chrisccoulson> i can do that. i just tested the current version (without the patch), and i see the fallback dialog, which I think is expected isn't it?
<Chipaca> asac: I use it in gnome terminal, emacs, and pidgin; it's the most readable fixed-width font I've found
<pitti> popey: and if I select the defaults there, it (rightfully) complains about "no such device"
<popey> pitti: i didnt think the configuration was compulsory
<Chipaca> asac: where "readable" means "I can tell at a glance what is an I, a 1, an l, and a |", amongst other things
<pitti> popey: right, applet is running, but not showing anything
<popey> pitti: shall i file a bug?
<pitti> popey: does that still work with the current jaunty version (2.0.15)?
<pitti> popey: please do, and link it from the "2.0.17 upgrade" bug
<popey> pitti: i got this problem before i updated to 2.0.17
<pitti> to keep a collection of feedback on it
<popey> so yes, it happens with 2.0.15 too
<seb128> the current jaunty version has the same issue
<pitti> popey: right, so it's not a regression
<pitti> so there really shoudl be an existing bug report already
<popey> my memory fails, I cant recall if i have used this okay in jaunty at all
<popey> pitti: seb128 bug 349650, if you need more info, let me know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349650 in gnome-pilot "gpilotd running but no panel icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349650
<kenvandine_wk> update-manager tells me i must reboot... /me obeys the master
<pitti> popey: can you please mention the testing done on bug 348940?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348940 in gnome-pilot "[FFE] New upstream release 2.0.17" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348940
<popey> pitti: sure
<pitti> popey: thanks
<Chipaca> asac: does that count as a use case?
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i'm still seeing the fallback notification with your patch
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: You're not using the patch at the top right?  You're using the one later down the page?
<chrisccoulson> the one titled "Small update" on the bug report
<kenvandine_wk> Take 2?
<bratsche> kenvandine_wk: Different bug.
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<asac> Chipaca: yes thanks. i need to understand why we saw a regression that required the no-bitmaps things now
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Oh shit!  Can you make a small one-line change and try again?
<chrisccoulson> yep
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Line 195 of obexpush.c
<bratsche> Change from if (supports_actions)
<bratsche> to if (supports_actions ())
<bratsche> haha
<Chipaca> asac: as I said, I don't see it as a regression (or rather, I didn't experience it as a regression); I've always had to do a dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config to enable bitmapped fonts to get the jmk fonts by default
<chrisccoulson> that should probably do it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll rebuild and try again
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: d'oh :)
<chrisccoulson> hehe
<Chipaca> asac: the regression, to me, was rather that dpgk-reconfigure fontconfig-config stopped working (without the option disappearing, which would've pointed me at /etc/fonts faster than otherwise)
<asac> Chipaca: yeah. that a cleanup thing. the debconf stuff isnt in the package anymore
<asac> Chipaca: can you file bug?
<Chipaca> asac: no, sorry
<Chipaca> asac: :-P of course!
<asac> hehe
<asac> thanks
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - that works ok now. I attached a screenshot to the bug report
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Nice, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> the title bar could probably use an icon though
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Did you try to do Open or Reveal and see if they still work right?
<chrisccoulson> i'll try that in a second. also, the dialog appears on top of all the other windows
<bratsche> Oh yeah.. that's right.  I'll fix that now.
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - the buttons work ok too
<chrisccoulson> although the naming confuses me slightly. i expected "Open" to open the file I just sent, but it actually opens the folder it was sent to. "Reveal" opens the file
<crevette> this is inverted
<crevette> chrisccoulson, actually reveal should pen the folder and open, shuld open the file
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be the other way around ;)
<crevette> chrisccoulson, I know the upstream code, I didi it
<bratsche> Did I mess something up?
<chrisccoulson> it seems you got them swapped round in the case statement bratsche
<seb128> robert_ancell:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/libunique/1.0/libunique-1.0.8.tar.gz
<bratsche> chrisccoulson, crevette: Thanks.. fixed and posted a new patch.
<seb128> robert_ancell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - i tested your revised patch
<chrisccoulson> the actions work correctly now, but the dialog still appears in front of the other windows though
<chrisccoulson> that might be a wm bug though
<bratsche> Hmm, weird.. I set focus_on_map = FALSE
<chrisccoulson> i modified it slightly too by adding a gtk_window_set_icon_name, to give the dialog an icon
<bratsche> Great
<bratsche> Feel free to attach your diff there if you'd like.. or did you make a bzr branch?
<chrisccoulson> it's just a diff. i can attach that there now
<asac> mvo_: i think we have a potential fix for the NM upgrade crashes and maybe even reconnects
<asac> mvo_: we would need to force a SRU fix on intrepid side before though ... is that something we can hint in update-manager?
<chrisccoulson> anyone using dmraid in here?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 347005 - are you using the human icon theme?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347005 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control-settings: no application icon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347005
<seb128> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> the dialog seems to behave the same as pavucontrol, where it displays a generic icon depending on the input stream, as opposed to showing the application icon
<chrisccoulson> it seems that human is missing those icons
<chrisccoulson> the theme i'm using has those icons, which is why i don't see it
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ok, shouldn't it fallback to gnome or hicolor
<seb128> or those doesn't have the icon either?
<chrisccoulson> it seems they don't provide it either. perhaps gnome-media should ship a fallback in hicolor
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> it seems the icon name comes from pulseaudio
<dobey> bah
<dobey> oh, that icon
<cj> any of you folks seen an intrepid .vhd floating around anywhere?
<dobey> what icon name is it looking for?
<dobey> the rhythmbox app icon should be in hicolor
<chrisccoulson> good question dobey. the icon name comes from PA_PROP_MEDIA_ICON_NAME
<chrisccoulson> i'm testing a patch that prefers the applications own icon
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think that gnome-media bug is actually a theme problem. i'm just looking at the pulseuadio documentation, and the icon name should be the mimetype icons, with an example icon name "audio-x-mp3"
<chrisccoulson> it looks easy to make it choose the window icon name though, if you would prefer that
<seb128> right
<seb128> have to go
<seb128> bbl
<asac> actually something bad happend to my top gnome panel today
<asac> its not at the top anymore
<asac> but on the bottom
<asac> anyone seen this?
<asac> also the preferences dialog doesnt help
<asac> it always goes back to "bottom"
<rickspencer3> asac: perhaps gravity is stronger around your monitor, like some kind of black hole is pulling the panel down?
<rickspencer3> or maybe the adhesive for the panel is defective?
<asac> haha
<asac> for a moment i thought i opted into a UI design experiment or something as my top panel now overlays my "auto hiding" bottom panel :)
<mvo_> asac: re network-manager - we can enforce the update, not sure if its worth it though
<asac> mvo_: well. its a crash of Network during upgrade
<asac> thats bad user experience
<asac> if its not hard to add the hook lets check if the patch fixes it and make a SRU
<asac> if you force it or not is your decision ;)
<bryce> asac: vaguely...
<mvo_> asac: right, I think we definitely want to SRU it, forcing it is not trivial because of e.g. people doing networkless cdrom upgrades
<asac> bryce: are we doing anything special with the MISC extension?
<asac> is it installed by default or not?
<asac> mvo_: does update-manager already check that all updates are installed before upgradeing?
<bryce> asac: $ grep -i misc /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bryce> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
<bryce> [    0.458795] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
<bryce> asac: so looks like it's built-in to the server
<mvo_> asac: no, it does not enforce this
<asac> mvo_: it doesnt even check whether system is up-to-date?
<mvo_> asac: it could easily, but it does not currently
<mvo_> asac: we do recommend it strongly in the release/upgrade notes
<mvo_> maybe its time to enforce it
<asac> mvo_: i would think that makes sense. at least for online upgrades
<asac> mvo_: maybe not enforce that -updates is enabled
<asac> but if it is, run the upgrade
 * mvo_ nods
<Nafallo> you guys know compiz is leaking memory, yea?
<asac> Nafallo: obviously, we want to help the economy to sell more memory ...
<Nafallo> well. don't tempt me helping the undertakers... ;-)
<Nafallo> Mem:   3914164k total,  3560988k used,   353176k free,   110504k buffers
<Nafallo> Swap:  4000144k total,        0k used,  4000144k free,  1770028k cached
<Nafallo> also, I can't fit more memory ;-)
<asac> i am one of the major supporters of that approach with firefox ;)
<asac> Nafallo: are you sure its compiz not plain Xorg?
<Nafallo> asac: was that a "yes, distro knows about it"? :-)
<asac> or driver
<Nafallo> I can see the compiz.real process abusing my memory. not sure at all why, and don't know how to debug it.
<Nafallo> 880m 276m 8940 S    1  7.2   3:24.23 compiz.real
<Nafallo> yesterday it was using over 3G VIRT :-P
<pitti> good bye everyone, have a nice weekend
<asac> pitti: enjoy
<Nafallo> pitti: see you soon :-)
<Nafallo> 3100m 582m 3708 S    1 15.2  21:51.97 compiz.real <-- yesterday
<asac>  8716 asac      20   0 27620  18m 6488 S    0  0.9   1:06.44 compiz.real
<asac> mine is kind of tiny
<Nafallo> asac: x86_64?
<asac> no
<asac> 32bit
<Nafallo> I'm on x86_64
<Nafallo> hmm
<asac> compiz still doesnt work on my officiall supported ATI card ;)
<asac> Nafallo: i booted today like 10 hours ago or so
<asac> your thing was on CPU for 20 hours more ;)
<Nafallo> up  9:04
<asac> hmm
<asac> odd
<Nafallo> compiz with "extra" :-)
<asac> minutes i guess ;)
<bratsche> Is update-manager still the module that does the update stuff?  The UI is totally different so I'm not sure if I'm even using the same thing.
<asac> bryce: update-manager is it
<asac> bratsche: ^^
<asac> what do you mean by "its different"?
<bratsche> Nevermind.. it was update-notifier.
<bratsche> I just wanted to file a small bug.. the download dialog has "Cancel" and "Close" buttons, and both are using the "_C" keyboard accelerator.
<mvo_> bratsche: it has cancel and close? could you make a screenshot, I'm not sure where at the moment
<bratsche> mvo_: Sure..
<bratsche> http://www.gnome.org/~bratsche/update-manager.png
<bratsche> mvo_: ^^
<mvo_> thanks
<mvo_> that is kde, right?
<bratsche> No
<mvo_> packagekit?
<mvo_> sorry, that is not update-manager, but something else
<bratsche> Oh, is that packagekit?
<bratsche> My mistake.
<mvo_> np
<Laney> hggdh: How do I test libpst?
<hggdh> Laney, you can run readpst against an Outlook PST file; to test it with Evolution we need Evo rebuilt with my patches
<Laney> right. Then evo will detect the presence of libpst and offer to import from it?
<hggdh> yes. The way upstream did it, libpst (actually, libpst-dev) must be available at build time
<Laney> uhm
<hggdh> Laney, you can get a sample PST (if you do not have one) here: http://www.nabble.com/attachment/21537232/0/chris.pst
<Laney> so libpst will need to be in main?
<Laney> (thanks)
<hggdh> I think so. My original idea was to get it first approved, then add in a MIR for it.
<Laney> right, well that's a separate step
<hggdh> that's what I thought,, yes
<Laney> hggdh: Where did you get the "any later version" from for the copyright file?
<Laney> I can see one file that specifies that but the rest don't say
<hggdh> yes, it sucks.
<Laney> so we can't assume that
<Laney> I'm going to change it, ok?
<hggdh> Laney, I got it from upstream as they had it. I then compared the licences with the original Debian package, and they pretty much said the same
<Laney> Debian doesn't have the any later versions bit
<hggdh> also, upstream told me they have been trying to contact the original coders, but they are nowhere to be found
<hggdh> I did not know what to do, so I left it the way it was
<hggdh> well, Debian is code-based on a 200-few release... no developments since they split
<hggdh> Laney, of course you can change it
<Laney> If it doesn't explicitly allow the relicensing for later versions then you can't assume it
<Laney> (AIUI)
<hggdh> I agree. I did not know what to do, so I left it
<hggdh> (please keep in mind that this was my first-packaging-from-scratch ever... I expected I would do something wrong...)
<Laney> it's fine, these are minor
<MacSlow> pitti, I'll do the tarball release now ... had to wait for some commits from dbarth
<Laney> hggdh: OK uploading
<Laney> I also removed the conflicts and changed the priorities to optional fyi
<hggdh> Laney, what conflicts?
<hggdh> and, for the priority... I did not know what to put there...
<Laney> hggdh: You had conflicts on earlier versions of the package
<Laney> which is a bit pointless
<Laney> and "optional" is a standard priority
<Laney> uploaded now anyhow
<hggdh> ah, OK. I really do not know what I was thinking (if at all) when I conflicted against itself :-(
<Laney> guh I wrote extra instead of optional in the changelog
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> thanks for your work!
<hggdh> :-) Laney, thank you, my pleasure. (I actually feel not so bad on my mistakes, given you also had one ;-)
<Laney> :(
<hggdh> Laney, a question: should I go ahead and open a MIR for it?
<Laney> you better speak to seb about that
<hggdh> roger, wico
<hggdh> wilco
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> I also have a debdiff for Evolution to work with libpst
<hggdh> what should be done with that?
<Laney> needs libpst to be in main too
<Laney> first*
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> thank you for your time on that
<Laney> no worries
<Laney> the binaries will need releasing from NEW too
<hggdh> sorry, Laney, I do not understand what you meant above
<Laney> because you created new packages
<Laney> they need to be manually reviewed
<hggdh> ah, OK
<Laney> uh, nice crash
<Laney> Someone want to try and repro this: switch to an empty workspace (no windows) and hit alt-tab
<Laney> I'm running metacity + metacity compositor, don't know who's to blame
<chrisccoulson> i can't confirm your crash Laney
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I installed symbols
<chrisccoulson> is it metacity crashing (I missed that bit of the conversation)
<Laney> will get a trace in a sec
<Laney> yes
<chrisccoulson> i just tried it on the guest account with metacity+compositing and couldn't recreate it
<chrisccoulson> i'm being asked to reboot but i don't think i dare!
<chrisccoulson> can anyone think why the gnome-volume-control-pulse binary package from gnome-media wouldn't get stripped to produce a gnome-volume-control-pulse-dbgsym package, when all of gnome-media's other packages were stripped?
<chrisccoulson> well, it's been stripped, but no extra package created
<Laney> ffs
<chrisccoulson> ?
<Laney> now apport doesn't come up
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: The dbdsym package is supposed to be generated automatically by that ddebs repo
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to build it locally in pbuilder now with pkg-create-dbgsym as an extra build dependency to see if it creates the dbgsym package here
<Laney> this is also a fun bug that I just found
<Laney> move gnome-terminal under the top panel
<Laney> so you can still see part of it
<Laney> and try and resize from the bottom
<chrisccoulson> i can't get gnome-terminal to even go under the top panel;)
<chrisccoulson> that's with trying to drag it whilst holding down the alt key
<Laney> does for me :O
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - it builds the dbgsym package locally here, so it probably hasn't made it in to the ddebs repo yet, because it's a new binary package
<chrisccoulson> yay:D
<chrisccoulson> Laney - i'll try with metacity in a sec;)
<Laney> cool
<chrisccoulson> tut tut - these inferior window managers causing all this strange behaviour;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> what are you on?
<Laney> xmonad?!
<chrisccoulson> it's a secret;)
<chrisccoulson> i can get the terminal to go under the top panel with metacity
<chrisccoulson> what problem were you seeing?
<Laney> click on the bottom border
<Laney> as if you were to resize
<chrisccoulson> i see - the titlebar context menu appears and it won't resize
<Laney> yep
<chrisccoulson> that's probably a metacity bug then ;)
<Laney> sure is
<Laney> shall report it soon
<Laney> chrisccoulson: bug 349925 - fun crash!
<ubottu> Bug 349925 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/349925 is private
<chrisccoulson> i can't access it yet;)
<chrisccoulson> did you only just submit it?
<Laney> oh
<Laney> yeah, let me make it public
<Laney> thought you had powers
<chrisccoulson> i think it takes a few minutes for all the right teams to be subscribed
<chrisccoulson> i can normally view private reports
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> it's not that interesting ;)
 * Laney files the other metacity one
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> Why no metacity 2.26 yet?
<chrisccoulson> Laney - i can see your metacity bug now ;)
<Laney> woop woop
<Laney> just upstreamed the other one
<Laney> shall do this now
<chrisccoulson> it must just take a little while for the ubuntu-crashes-universe team to be subscribed
<Laney> which lets other people see it?
<Laney> members of that team, I guess
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there are lots of teams that are a member of that team i think
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-28
<Laney> kenvandine_wk: Are you wanting indicate-python in Jaunty?
<caralu74> hello every body ¿some one have amaya in Ubuntu 8.04?
<daskreech> calc: ping
<daskreech> calc: I was querying about the status of OO.o and KDE4 libs are they broken badly?
<kenvandine_wk> Laney: yes, it should be going into universe
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-29
<calc> anyone around that remembers how to put gvfsd into debug mode?
 * calc needs to debug gvfs fuse ftp
<calc> it seems that gvfsd doesn't tell you which arg does it when running --help
<JanC> calc: maybe the commandline tools give more info?
<calc> JanC: i think i got it to debug ok
<JanC> e.g. gvfs-mount
<calc> JanC: i found that vsftpd appears to be buggy as well
<JanC> ah , okay
<calc> which is causing OOo not to save to it either
<JanC> ow?
<calc> when OOo writes a file to gvfs fuse connected to vsftpd it does not return ftp code 150 after STOR
<calc> eg
<calc> --> STOR /home/ccheney/Desktop/.~lock.test-ftp.odt#
<calc> <-- 150 Ok to send data.
<calc> --> NOOP
<calc> <-- 200 NOOP ok.
<calc> if i touch a file in the dir it does though, so it seems very odd
<calc> i'll have to beat on it a bit with a test program to see if i can find out why its sometimes not returning 150
<JanC> sounds like something you could debug using a packet sniffer anyway
<JanC> yay, for FTP being unsecure  :P
<calc> yea, the gvfsd -r works i just didn't restart the share properly before it seems
<calc> gah
<calc> gvfs ftp backend is stupid
<calc> it doesn't seem to even understand the ftp spec
<calc> i'm surprised saving to ftp works at all
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-29
<RAOF> Argh.  Stupid C libs which use #defines as exported functions.
<lifeless> !!!
<RAOF> Please don't #define gnome_keyring_attribute_list_new () in your header, even if it *is* a one-liner.
<ajmitch> that sounds slightly dodgy
<RAOF> It works as long as you only care about C.
<ajmitch> but not if you care about trying to use an API in python
<RAOF> Right.  In that case, or say, C#, it's a royal pain in the arso.
<RAOF> Particularly if the one-liner it wraps depends on how gcc feels like laying out a union on this particular arch on this particular Monday.
<lifeless> \o/ FAIL
<lifeless> at least its easy to fix
<lifeless> unlike deleting a symbol
<RAOF> Mmm, dolmades.
<TheMuso> Yum. I haven't had those for ages.
<RAOF> Neither had I, until lunch time :)
<RAOF> ♪ OOOooooh, it's fun to charter an accountant and sail the wide accountanceee ♫
<lifeless> !
<RAOF> lifeless: You can't tell me that you've never felt like breaking into song while dealing with banks!
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> or rather, yes, I can tell you that.
<RAOF> Not even the accountancyshanty?
<lifeless> -no-
<RAOF> I shall have to tut in disbelief as I drink my tea, then.
<Seba> hi
<Seba> i need help
<Seba> there's somebody
<desrt> Seba: it is usually best to "just ask", but probably even better to do so in #ubuntu
<Seba> okay
<Seba> i need some opinions, please compare these themes, which one do you like more?    http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3923/comparison.png
<Seba> and here another comparison of the same themes http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/4789/comparison2.png
<baptistemm> hello
<RAOF> Man, I wish it wasn't so easy to kill gnome-keyring-daemon.
<lifeless> RAOF: as in, by using it?
<RAOF> lifeless: Yes.
<RAOF> In possibly slightly buggy ways, but just by using it.
<RAOF> In fact, by using it through libgnome-keyring, too.
<RAOF> bzr shelve is the best thing since sliced bread.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<baptistemm> salut
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> pitti: how was your week-end?
<didrocks> baptistemm: salut ;)
<pitti> didrocks: pretty good! we've been to a trance/techno concert on Saturday night, with a famous DJ from Berlin ("Paul Kalkbrenner"), went for Bowling on Sunday, and some bicycling
<pitti> didrocks: and I finally managed to tidy up our cellar
<pitti> didrocks: how was your's?
<didrocks> oh, trance/techno, sounds good ;)
<pitti> was a great party indeed
<pitti> with DST we slept until 11 on Sunday..
<didrocks> yeah, I can imagine!
<didrocks> pitti: well, I was alone at home this week-end. I went out between two rains to take some fresh air and had a long walk in parks. Apart from that, I had some time to continue working on Quickly and playing Final Fantasy 13 :)
<pitti> oh, fortunately we still had some sun on the weekend
<pitti> didrocks: ah, some gaming again? nice
<pitti> I don't find a lot of time for that these days unfortuantely
 * pitti plays Battle for Wesnoth every now and then
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it was a long time I didn't play. But I can't resist to final fantasy :)
<didrocks> ahah, Battle for Wesnoth is good :)
<didrocks> (for beta testing, of course ;))
<seb128> hey didrocks & pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: FF> ah, that's Manga style?
<pitti> bonjour seb128! c'est bien, merci!
<didrocks> hey seb128! I'm fine thanks, ready for the week, and you?
<pitti> oh, gdm has finished building; /me -> gdm debugging, off IRC for a bit
<didrocks> pitti: not really Manga (well, the older one had super deformed persons with big head and small body), but it's no more the case since FF 10
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good thanks, I can't say I'm ready for the week yet but maybe after coffee... :-)
<didrocks> *coffee is loading*
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I know what pitti means
<Seba> I like BRuce Willis
<seb128> the drawing etc
<seb128> grabbing a cup of coffee, brb
<Seba> i'm from argentina you know
<Seba> here it is 4:40 am
<Seba> I personally knew Mark SHuttleworth}
<Seba> why do people here are so bad, and wont even say a hello
<didrocks> Seba: I said good morning when conntecting and you were already connected. Furthemore, not everyone is looking at IRC 100% all the time
<mvo> seb128: remember when I said auto-login is not working on my parents box anymore? that was wrong and it works just fine. what caused the confusion was that the gnome-screensaver is now using lock_enabled=True by default (in karmic it was false)
<seb128> mvo, oh ok, good
<mvo> I reported a bug about the later, but I realize its difficult to fix, idealy it would not use the lock for auto-login systems
<seb128> we need work to get autologin  to work as you would like it to be working
<seb128> you still ie get to enter your keyring password right now
<seb128> so autologin is not really nopassword login
<seb128> didrocks, I'm starting on updates, let me know if you want to do some today
<seb128> doing rhythmbox, gtksourceview, pygtksourceview now
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I will. I'm just finishing some Monday cleanup first (probably will take still one hour) and then, jump into updates
<seb128> I will do cleaning later
<seb128> I got some 680 bug emails during weekend
<didrocks> urgh :( Only 300 hundreds for me. still ok but well…
<mvo> seb128: right, the keyring password for network-manager I noticed too, shall I file a bugreport on this or is it on the radar already?
<seb128> mvo, it's not a bug?
<seb128> and it's not n-m
<seb128> you would get it for empathy if it was not there
<seb128> or for whatever you will start using the keyring
<seb128> you need a password to unlock the keyring
<seb128> I discussed a bit with ted
<seb128> but that's not for lucid
<mvo> seb128: *shurg* I worked around it by using /etc/network/interfaces so that NM does not ask for it
<mvo> seb128: I think its not a regression (or is it?) so we should be fine
<seb128> you can use an empty keyring password too
<seb128> no it's not
 * mvo nods
<seb128> we got bugs about that since before hardy
<seb128> it's better now, by then login into gdm was not unlocking the keyring for you
<seb128> now it does if you use the same password for both
 * pitti uploads the n+1st keyboard layout fix
<seb128> go pitti go!
<Seba> okay, then, good morning
<Seba> I'm soy happy with my new netbook
<Seba> you see, it's no easy at here Argentina, to buy a netbook
<Seba> so dont just label me ""what a stupid thing to share with us
<Seba> so, this is an Asus eee PC 100ha
<Seba> using it right now
<Seba> I have a question
<Seba> nothing
<Seba> well I have to go
<mvo> heh :) I noticed noticed something funny, I use a panel on top with window list applet on top (like most people I guess). now with the new arraow for minimize/maximize I was confused for a moment. the arrow points downwards, but I want to make the window go upwards into the window list
<mvo> I guess it works well as a metapher if the windows goes to the bottom panel
<stefanlsd> seb128: Doing some patch reviews, trying to work out why https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enchant/+bug/474062 is marked as fixed in ubuntu?  Any pointers for me?  I've had a look and it doesnt seem that patch is fixed in lucid yet
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 474062 in enchant "kmail crashes when composing message" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> stefanlsd, hey
<seb128> looking
<seb128> stefanlsd, I think I forgot about this one, I add it to my queue
<stefanlsd> seb128: cool. thanks, i can do it if you like and prep a sru for karmic
<seb128> I don't really care about karmic right not to be honest, lucid is due soon and I don't see why people would stay on karmic
<seb128> but feel free to work on that if you want
<stefanlsd> seb128: yeah. sure. ok, will wait for you to fix lucid :)
<TeTeT> i'm trying to build firefox from bzr, but fail, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/405893/. Any advice? The branch lp:~mozillateam/firefox/awesome-browser-branding is not accessible at the moment
<seb128> didrocks, doing gvfs libgnomekbd
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will be available in 5 minutes if all is going well (crossing fingers)
<ronoc> pitti: g'd morning, no one else has reported that bug  (the incorrect mute icon at start up). This seems like a regression as I had this before but it was fixed when i changed the way I used the libindicate image api. I cannot reproduce it here and am uncertain where to go to from here. do you know of anyone else who has had similar issues ?
<pitti> ronoc: it came up in the release meeting, but I'm not sure whether that all just originated from my testing
<pitti> ronoc: so, from my POV it's fine to set this as "low" priority then
<pitti> if it doesn't affect a lot of systems
<ronoc> pitti, I'm going to spend the morning testing to see if I can catch any other 'oversights'- will keep an eye out for it though.
<pitti> ronoc: don't waste too much time on it then; thanks for your efforts!
<ronoc> pitti: np as i said will test on 64bit later on to see again if it turns up ...
<didrocks> seb128: doing nautilus-action and alacarte
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<pitti> mvo: do you know which bit of code checks for new releases for VT logins? I just got a whole slew of python-apt "deprecated method" warnings when logging into a VT
 * pitti doens't see anything in /etc/profile.d
<mvo> pitti: I thought that is fixed now with the latest update-manager, but if not I can fix it
<pitti> I just got it after a dist-upgrade, and rebooting
<mvo>  /usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release
<mvo> is the file
<pitti> mvo: I assume that there's a cache somewhere? it doesn't happen at each login
<mvo> pitti: yes, its cached for 24h
<pitti> mvo: how is that called during login?
<mvo> pitti: its in motd via /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade
<mvo> cache is stamp=/var/lib/update-notifier/release-upgrade-available
<pitti> ah
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> mvo: so it might actually be that motd was generated before the dist-upgrade (which then brought the fix)
<pitti> mvo: I'll watch this then; danke
<mvo> pitti: thanks
<pitti> mvo: other question, where is the "system wide" place for proxy now? /etc/environment?
<mvo> fwiw I can not reproduce it currently
<pitti> mvo: I don't see anything explicitly proxy related in /etc/cron.daily/apt
<mvo> pitti: yes, plus /etc/apt/apt.conf
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<mvo> pitti: correct, it sets using the apt config plus environment
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning; had a nice weekend?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - yeah, it was ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good weekend too?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, was fine; cleaned up the cellar, we went to a trance/techno concert, some bicycling, and bowling yesterday evening
<pitti> I really sucked at bowling yesterday, though, but it was still fun
<pitti> nothign like the 170 points I beat seb128 with, or so :)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> hey chris
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you had quite a busy weekend then :)
<seb128> quite good, thanks!
<seb128> what about you?
<seb128> GNOME 2.30 today!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - for bug 549552, the easiest way for me to fix it is to add another radio button in addition to "Solid" which says something like "Use theme settings" or something like that. i didn't do that though due to the UI freeze
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549552 in gnome-terminal "[lucid] solid colour BG is transparent" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549552
<seb128> pitti, do you want to do gvfs 1.6?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i had quite a good weekend, but i didn't get much done
<seb128> since you have the new bzr source checkout already handy ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, it's too hard to read the level from the theme and select the "transparent" option?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I do
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<pitti> seb128: so I can try import-orig :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> let me know how it's working!
<pitti> seb128: I'll also do gdu 2.30.1
<chrisccoulson> pitti -the logic gets a lot more complicated then. eg, what happens if the user changes the transparency or background settings whilst it is defined in the theme? (how does it know where to get the settings from?)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> doing nautilus
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if the user has transparency settings in his gconf, it should use that IMHO
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i already added a preference for using the theme settings, but i just coupled it to the solid radio button for the time being because i couldn't really modify the preferences dialog
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, I see what you mean -- if the user wants to "reset" to system/theme settings
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's the issue
<pitti> chrisccoulson: please subscribe ubuntu-release and ubuntu-doc and ask for a new radio button then
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks, will do
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I wouldn't mind using the three that we have
<pitti> it's not that complicated to set it to a visually appealing level, after all
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i did some bug fixes in g-s-d and gnome-desktop at the weekend
<chrisccoulson> they're in bzr if you feel like doing any sponsoring ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, nice, do you need sponsoring?
<seb128> good, doing that now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> did you fix any of the lucid crashers assigned to you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet, but i'm going to look at those this week
<chrisccoulson> there's only 1 isn't there?
<seb128> I though 2
<seb128> but maybe it's the same listed twice in the list
<seb128> ie once for the lucid task and once as a a normal bug
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that might be the case
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson ;)
<chrisccoulson> i got the volume change event sounds working in  g-s-d now, but that was quite hacky to make it work
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks. busy over the weekend, but ready for having a good busy week, you? ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good too thanks. i've got quite a busy week ahead as well this week
<didrocks> seb128: doing glibmm and gtkmm (do not hesitate if you think I should do other things before)
<seb128> didrocks, don't you need glib 2.24 for those?
<seb128> I'm doing that locally now
<seb128> didrocks, I would let the *mm stack on the side to after everything else to be honest
<seb128> it's low priority to get in compared to other things
<didrocks> seb128: ok, but I only see bug-buddy available now? oh gnome-color-manager just arrived too
<didrocks> seb128: doing those so ^
<seb128> lol ok
<seb128> both are in universe
<seb128> didrocks, I would focus on what we ship and use
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but do you see anything else I can do for now? :)
<seb128> but your choice
<seb128> didrocks, gnome-applets?
<seb128> zenity
<seb128> gtk-doc
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> seb128: oh, we are commited to zenity? never noticed it was in main :) ok, doing those 3
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, gtk-doc is depwait on highlight for month now
<seb128> you can drop the build-depends on it, somebody just raised that issue some days ago there, the use is optional and has been turned on by debian
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will drop the b-d so, thanks for the notice
<Ng> hrm, I'm still missing message notifications. grey->white isn't eye-catching enough for IMs imho :/
<pitti> seb128: want me to do glib2.0, too?
<mvo> seb128, pitti: tracker was a recommends in hardy so for hardy->lucid upgrades people get a new tracker. do we care (we no longer install tracker by default). should update-manager do anything here?
<pitti> mvo: it's still in main, so I think we shouldn't do anythign special with it
<pitti> if so, we'd rather should demote it
 * mvo nods
<mvo> my feeling as well
<seb128> demote+1
<pitti> so, that gvfs update was easy
<seb128> it has been discussed with upstream previous week in a meeting about those tech for next cycle
<seb128> we should demote tracker
<pitti> fine for me
<seb128> we should demote deskbar-applet too
<mvo> for lucid+1
<seb128> mvo, no, for now
<mvo> oh
<seb128> the current version is so crappy they don't want users
<seb128> ie they don't want people to run it
<mvo> ok
<mvo> and tracker should be demoted too for lucid?
<seb128> ok I'm not clear
<seb128> 0.6 is crap and is what we have now
<seb128> 0.7 is good
<seb128> they don't want 0.6 used
<pitti> -- lucid/main build deps on libtrackerclient-dev:
<pitti> totem
<seb128> so they want us to demote the lucid one
<pitti> that's it
<mvo> seb128: and remove it on upgrades I presume?
<seb128> mvo, that would be nice
<pitti> mvo: wouldn't that happen with universe demotion anyway?
<chrisccoulson> yes, please remove it on upgrades :)
<seb128> well it's always the same issue
<seb128> it's hard to know if people actually use it
<pitti> -- lucid/main build deps on deskbar-applet:
<pitti> tracker
<mvo> pitti: only if universe is not enabled. its the old problem that we do not know if the user cares for the app or not
<seb128> but in most case it creates sluggish systems for no use
<pitti> ok, that should sort out itself then
<pitti> mvo: how does it currently compute the list of "obsolete" packages then?
<pitti> just packages which disappeared entirely?
<mvo> pitti: it records the ones before the initial apt-get update
<mvo> pitti: and uses auto-remove information too
<pitti> ah
<mvo> pitti: but currently it will not auto-remove demotion unless universe is disabled
<pitti> seb128: so, can totem's b-d be dropped easily?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes
<pitti> seb128: d- and tracker are just seeded on "dvd", so dropping is easy; want me to unseed?
<seb128> pitti, yes, I will do that change
<seb128> pitti, yes please
<pitti> seb128: both unseeded
<pitti> asac: any idea why we put "abrowser" onto the DVD?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: while we are at it, what about ekiga?
<pitti> seb128: dvd also still has nautilus-cd-burner, I think that should go as well?
<seb128> pitti, you can demote as far as I'm concerned
<seb128> yes
<seb128> should maybe be cleaned from the archive too
<seb128> n-c-b
<seb128> since upstream deprecated it in favor of brasero a cycle ago and stopped any work on it too
<pitti> seb128: n-c-b still has 4 rdepends
<pitti> (in universe)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so demote for now
<pitti> seb128: d-a, tracker, ekiga, n-c-b demoted and unseeded
<pitti> which means that totem is now unbuildable
<seb128> I will upload that one soon to fix that
<pitti> great, thanks
<pitti> mvo: would it be easy to remove nautilus-cd-burner on upgrades?
<pitti> seb128: taking glib2.0 upgrade then, if that's alright?
<seb128> pitti, sorry I'm already building it
<pitti> ah, even better
 * pitti -> back to RC bug fixing
<mvo> pitti: trivial
<pitti> mvo: can you, please?
<mvo> sure
<pitti> mvo: danke
<mvo> lets find a good solution for this in lucid+1, the current demote list is long and scary, auto-removing e.g. emacs22 without being sure that emacs23 gets installed is not good IMO
<mvo> same for gcompris, some people may still use it or xsane
<pitti> mvo: ah, I remember that I had to remove this manually after the upgrade, indeed
<pitti> emacs22 seems to be an easier problem, though (it's obsoleted by a new version emacs23, not just us saying "go back to universe")
<mvo> right, the right action is pick emacs23 and remove 22
<mvo> pitti, seb128: nautilus-cd-burner and deskbar-applet are now removed
 * mvo goes for lunch
<seb128> mvo, thank you!
<mvo> cheers,
<pitti> mvo: thanks
<pitti> seb128: I'm actually pondering whether we shouldn't remove tracker as well
<pitti> that wouldn't kill the database etc, so if you really want it you could reinstall it from universe
<seb128> right
<seb128> +1 from me
<pitti> mvo: ok, can you please do that as well, then?
<nigelb> seb128, there is a bug about pitvi displaying version number in title.  planning on fix in lucid?
<seb128> nigelb, don't know
<nigelb> there is a debdiff there as well, if you want it in, I'll just subscribe sponsors (chanced upon it during patch review)
<seb128> right, do that
<nigelb> thank you :)
<seb128> I've still some 500 unread bug emails from weekend
<seb128> and other priority that version numbers
<seb128> but good to have in on the queue ;-)
<nigelb> whoa
<nigelb> I was just doing patch review, thought I might ask you since its in main :)
<seb128> right, subscribe sponsors
<nigelb> how nice, I have to redo debdiff
<nigelb> that debdiff was done some time earlier, prior to new version of pitivi in ubuntu
<tseliot> pitti: as regards Jockey, can I add an optional argument in the kernel module handler? I would like to add something like module_alias=None so that if it's set to something other than None we can deal with cases like nvidia where we have "nvidia" as the alias and different module names such as nvidia_current, nvidia_$flavour
<tseliot> pitti: without this, calling KernelModuleHandler.enabled() for nvidia won't work as it will look for nvidia_$flavour instead of nvidia
<tseliot> and we need to make sure that 1) nvidia is loaded 2) the module alias corresponds to the right nvidia_$flavour. I've added a function in nvidia-common to deal with 2) but we still need to take care of 1)
<pitti> tseliot: hm, I thought we explicitly changed the handler to look for module nvidia_$version
<pitti> before, it just looked for "nvidia", which stopped working with the new alternatives based system
<pitti> tseliot: why do we need an "nvidia" alias?
<tseliot> pitti: right but the point is that now it says that the driver is not enabled (lsmod | grep nvidia_current doesn't return anything)
<pitti> tseliot: uh, did the module names change recently?
<pitti> tseliot: on the sprint they were named like nvidia_96 etc., which is why I changed that in the first place
<tseliot> pitti: I think we should do something like 1) check that nvidia is loaded 2) look up the alias and see what it points to
<pitti> and since they are different packages, they should have different module names, too?
<tseliot> no, the names are still nvidia_current, etc.
<pitti> tseliot: the modalias files also have per-version modules
<pitti> tseliot: hm, I still fail to understand the problem then, I'm afraid
<pitti> it worked during the sprint, so something must have changed since then?
<tseliot> I'll show you the output of jockey
<pitti> and /proc/modules, too?
<tseliot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/405938/
<tseliot> sure
<tseliot> pitti: here you go: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/405939/
<tseliot> pitti: maybe I didn't mention the fact that we add a file in /etc/modprobe.d which does "alias nvidia nvidia-current"
<pitti> tseliot: hm, why do we need that?
<tseliot> (among other things)
<pitti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/405939/ is indeed "wrong"
<pitti> i. e. it would explain why the jockey handler is broken now
<tseliot> pitti: because the x driver tries to load the "nvidia" kernel module
<tseliot> not nvidia_current, etc.
<pitti> tseliot: and we can't change that to use nvidia_$version?
<tseliot> pitti: not with a closed driver, I guess
<pitti> oh, and jockey handler sets Driver "nvidia"
<pitti> meh, why does /proc/modules care about aliases..
<pitti> tseliot: so, I really don't fancy introducing such hacks into the general KernelModuleHandler
<tseliot> pitti: "modprobe --resolve-alias" allows you to "unmask" the alias
<pitti> it's an nvidia package hack, so it ought to be in the nvidia handler
<pitti> tseliot: so, what should the canonical module name be? nvidia or nvidia_current?
<pitti> as long as X, jockey, kernel, etc. keep talking about different names, we'll always have some desync between them
<pitti> if the versioned modules are handled by the alias system, then they should _only_ be handled there
<tseliot> pitti: if you do something like modprobe --resolve-alias nvidia you will get nvidia_current (or whatever other flavour you're using)
<pitti> tseliot: can we just change the module name in data/handlers/nvidia.py to "nvidia", for all versions?
<pitti> (and likewise the nvidia-$version-modaliases packages)
<pitti> tseliot: def enabled() already jumps through some hoops to check if the module is the current aliternative
<tseliot> pitti: and would all of the drivers show up in Jockey? If so, I would just override enabled() in the nvidia handler
<pitti> tseliot: as in karmic, only those versions will appear which have a match in the modalias files
<pitti> tseliot: in karmic, all versions used "nvidia", too
<pitti> so it would be much closer to what we had before
<pitti> tseliot: enabled() is already overrideen in the nvidia handler, for testing alternatives
<didrocks> seb128: chrisccoulson:  doing g-p-m
<pitti> oh, is there a gpm 2.30 now?
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> pitti: yes, do you want to do it?
<seb128> didrocks, you might want to let it to pitti or chrisccoulson they do it usually
<pitti> didrocks: I planned to, but I won't rip it out of your hands :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it seems like we did most of the bugfixes between us for 2.30 ;)
<pitti> I just didn't see it in versions.html
<pitti> yes, this will be patch dropping party :)
<didrocks> pitti: you can do it if you want, there are still other things to do :)
<pitti> didrocks: as you wish
<pitti> didrocks: but this is probably the one which I'm still most familliar with
<didrocks> pitti: sure, it was only if you were busy ;)
<pitti> ok, doing that then
<didrocks> seb128: doing evolution-mapi (I know this is in universe and I can't test it, but still a lot of company ask for it), nevertheless, if you have other suggestion, I'm happy to do them (evolution 2.28.3.1 maybe?)
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, not evolution mapi, evolution 2.28.3.1
<didrocks> (evolution mapi should be related to evolution 2.30.0 I guess)
<tseliot> pitti: wouldn't it be easier to just return false if either of these conditions is false? 1) self._alternatives.resolve_module_alias('nvidia') == self.module   2) self.module_loaded('nvidia')
<seb128> didrocks, right
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure the new evo has anything new, I think that was a win32 buildfix compared to what we have
<pitti> tseliot: perhaps; you wrote the alternatives check in enabled(), so feel free to replace it :)
<seb128> didrocks, you should perhaps get lunch
<seb128> didrocks, you will have new tarball when coming back with some luck too ;-)
<tseliot> pitti: ok, will do. Thanks
<pitti> tseliot: at this point, nvidia.py is pretty much your's anyway -- I can't test it, and you understand the alternatives system
<pitti> tseliot: grazie
<tseliot> :-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's another solution :) Do you have the NEWS file on the gnome ftp ML? I have to download to see what's new in it
<didrocks> seb128: only some tarball contains the "fixes/news:" description
<didrocks> (on the ML)
<seb128> didrocks, no, same here
<seb128> well the NEWS is displayed in the same serie
<didrocks> right
<seb128> ie 2.29.n to 2.29.x
<seb128> but 2.30 is a new serie
<seb128> so not a lot of NEWS there
<didrocks> understood :)
<didrocks> going to get some lunch now so
<mvo> pitti: tracker> done (only on hardy->lucid)
<pitti> mvo: sweet, thanks
<mvo> np
<asac> pitti: not sure. maybe some extension pulls it in?
<asac> i z
<asac> i think we cannot install abrowser in parallel
<asac> with ffox ... so it must be a bug
<seb128> hey asac
<seb128> asac, didn't you forget something?
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> hi ... dont ask too much. have to answer with one hand typing
<asac> i have a few things
<asac> :)
<seb128> urg, what happened to the other hand now?
<asac> curretly on site of a customer
<seb128> urg, what happened to the other hand now?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> oh ok
<asac> shoulder is bad :/
<seb128> :-(
<asac> anyway ... nmX is on my list
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: doing anjuta
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> grrr at lucid
<seb128> or rather xorg crashing on user switch
<pitti> seb128: does it?
<pitti> asac: no, it's explicitly seeded in "dvd"
<seb128> pitti, quite often yes
<pitti> seb128: I have used the guest session countless times recently
<seb128> I get no screen back when I close the guest session quite often there
<kenvandine> seb128, guest session was fine for me last week, i used it quite a few times thursday and friday
<kenvandine> maybe X driver bug?
<seb128> right, I guess it's an intel driver issue
<seb128> could be happening only when docked with lid close or something
<seb128> which is what I'm using now
<kenvandine> ok, i am using intel but no dock
<kenvandine> no external monitor
<pitti> seb128: same for me, and it doesn't crash
<pitti> might be 965 specific
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> i have a 965 box
<kenvandine> i'll test it in a few
<didrocks> seb128: doing devhelp
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it seems that the LP user "ttp" has been trolling all weekend ;)
<chrisccoulson> (i just noticed you commented on one of his bugs)
<chrisccoulson> hi sabotaged one of the app indicator wiki pages at some point
<seb128> oh?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators?action=diff&rev2=30&rev1=29
<chrisccoulson> he's been bitching and moaning all weekend. it's clear that he will find some way to moan about any change we do ;)
<seb128> let's ignore him
<seb128> and maybe let jcastro knows too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should do
<chrisccoulson> i think jcastro is already aware of him
<chrisccoulson> he kept reopening a transmission bug, so i just reassigned it to no source package in the end
<chrisccoulson> pitti - wow, 7 patches dropped in g-p-m! \o/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, we are pretty much back to the notify-osd/indicator stuff
<chrisccoulson> that's pretty good!
<pitti> indeed
<didrocks> seb128: jumping on vinagre :)&
<seb128> go didrocks go ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm missing out on all these updates ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: don't worry, you already hold the trophy of having the most RC bugs assigned platform-wide :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i noticed that ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, use the time to fix some rc bugs that will be a nice monday news for rickspencer if your count goes down ;-)
<chrisccoulson> oh, it seems a lot of them have been downgraded now
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we did a review before weekend
<chrisccoulson> my only remaining RC one is bug 526411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526411 in ubufox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526411
<chrisccoulson> but i've still got a fair few targetted bugs though
<seb128> rick seems to be stressed by the number of rc bugs listed
<chrisccoulson> although the g-s-d upload closed one of those
<seb128> so we cut through some
<seb128> I told him to drop the gsd ones, they are not new and could be sru-ed later
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm going to look at those ones this week
<chrisccoulson> once firefox 3.6.2 is uploaded
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the "firefox doesn't start" isn't RC any more?
 * pitti still have to run "firefox -safe-mode" every morning
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it is, but it's not assigned to me
<chrisccoulson> and the fix is in bzr
<pitti> ah
<chrisccoulson> it's just that firefox is blocked on NSS which is blocked because it seems to break things like evolution
<chrisccoulson> but i think i've sorted that now
<pitti> \o/
<chrisccoulson> i'm just waiting for asac to review the change when he has some time
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you can work around the firefox not starting issue btw by not using the addons in the archive ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's the sym-links in our packaging which breaks it
<pitti> I know, but it's a good reminder :)
 * didrocks welcomes back the Alt + 7 on azerty keyboard with metacity :)
<seb128> where did that one got changed?
<didrocks> seb128: in upstream git (http://git.gnome.org/browse/metacity/)
<seb128> oh, k!
<didrocks> freeze code break granted and so on…
 * didrocks hugs vuntz
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, bug #550887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550887 in gdm "REGRESSION, doesn't switch to your chosen keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550887
<seb128> don't throw yourself in the river or something...
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: thanks, will look at it; please assign to me
<mpt> mvo, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/542892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542892 in software-center "Still says "software catalogue needs updating" after updating it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> seb128: the river next to my house is by far not deep enough; I'd just get muddy :)
<seb128> good ;-)
<jcastro> seb128: chrisccoulson: yes, I am aware of that guy, he keeps reopening the rb bug
<seb128> jcastro, ok
<seb128> jcastro, how are you today btw? had a good week end? ;-)
<jcastro> yeah, good jam, we got like over 12 hardware tests done!
<seb128> nice
<jcastro> seb128: also, when a community person ran into that guy I asked him to ping me. So if someone is being troublesome about app indicators please feel free to send them my way
<jcastro> I am making it my mission to educate people on app indicators
<seb128> noted
<seb128> good to have you around there ;-)
<jcastro> I gave a little talk about it this weekend
<didrocks> hey, jcastro is very patient :-)
<kklimonda> jcastro: heh, can I send all the angry mob your way? I' expecting to see quite a lot of them after the release :)
<jcastro> and when you explain the entire thing it makes sense to most people
<jcastro> kklimonda: send them all! I am subbed to a-i bugs so I see some of them already
<jcastro> it's just people are used to the tray being their little minimize area.
<nigelb> jcastro, I'll send the your way too! I see plenty on RB
<didrocks> the tooltip one seems to be very popular too
<nigelb> didrocks, I miss tooltip too :(
<didrocks> nigelb: to be honest, apart from the battery one, I don't miss them :)
<seb128> I got used to it quickly enough
<jcastro> sabdfl is handling that one heh
<nigelb> didrocks, the battery one is the one I miss the most
<seb128> clicking on a menu is easy enough
<jcastro> I miss it on my laptop with the battery
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i miss tooltips too. it's a shame not to have them now, especially with our tooltips looking so nice anyway
<seb128> do you use the tooltip that much?
<didrocks> seb128: it's more a question of interrupting what you do, but I guess that's because I don't use app indicator accelerators. I should learn them
<jcastro> the best battery was the icon a few years ago, it was really long so it was easy to estimate the percentage
<jcastro> but it took up a lot of room
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i like to hover over the battery icon to see the percentage
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, you can't have everything :)
<seb128> it's rather a being bored habit than the info being useful though no?
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<nigelb> seb128, yeah, but we got used to it
<didrocks> seb128: I guess so :)
<seb128> I think they still want to improve the icons
<seb128> I don't bother as long as the battery is not red there
<chrisccoulson> i miss not having the percentage charge remaining anywhere in the battery indicator
<seb128> and I've an key to display battery infos in notify-osd too
<pitti> if we could improve just one icon, I'd certainly pick the nm-applet one
<chrisccoulson> the estimated time remaining is seriously inaccurate
<pitti> the two arrows are so utterly bad
<didrocks> seb128: I guess I have to take the habits to using this key. It's what make the most sense to me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems a but
<seb128> bug
<chrisccoulson> 2 arrows?
<seb128> the menu could have the (%%)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it was removed deliberately because the menu got too wide
<seb128> rather than only the estimation
<pitti> kwwii: any chance that we could get a better icon for the "ethernet" state of network-manager?
<seb128> on a new line?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: two arrows show up when you are using ethernet connection and this icon makes no sense :)
<mpt> mvo, http://sparkle.andymatuschak.org/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's what i think. perhaps that's harder to do though?
<didrocks> oh, I don't have that key on my netbook. What a shame :/
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, oh, i've never used the wireless on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> sorry,
<chrisccoulson> i meant i've never used the ethernet
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<chrisccoulson> that makes more sense ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: neither have I but when I launched the vm I got confused what this icon is
<seb128> oh
<seb128> mvo, http://download.gnome.org/sources/vte/0.24 for you
<seb128> mvo, I think you said you would do the update :-)
<seb128> mvo, you can do g-t with it too if you want as a bonus
<kwwii> pitti: you mean in the panel?
<pitti> kwwii: yes
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: I'm looking at the empathy 2.30 update
<seb128> kenvandine, or do you have time for it?
<kenvandine> woot... 2.30!
<seb128> I think I could rather use the time to look at some of my bugs now
<kenvandine> seb128, i can do it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kwwii> pitti: not sure if changing that icon is high enough priority against the stuff that still needs to get done for lucid
<seb128> kenvandine, you might want to look to this notify-osd append change too
<kenvandine> seb128, probably not until later this afternoon
<kenvandine> seb128, did he update that patch again?
<didrocks> seb128: doing gucharmap
<seb128> kenvandine, the guy worked with upstream on it
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> great
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> y/w :)
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, so maybe let didrocks do it if he's done with other updates
<seb128> he seems to be on fire today :-)
<didrocks> seb128: can do it :-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<kenvandine> didrocks, got time?
<kenvandine> awesome
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * kenvandine is trying to figure out why gwibber pegs the CPU if using gnome keyring
<kenvandine> wish there was more keyring docs
<seb128> kenvandine, does it happen all the time?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> and it is gwibber using the CPU
<kenvandine> not the keyring daemon
<seb128> could be bug #53060 still
<kenvandine> and the code is dirt simple... can't see why it happens
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53060 in linux "HP Compaq nw9440 - hibernation problem" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53060
<seb128> ups
<seb128> rather bug #530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in libgnome-keyring "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<kenvandine> oh... great
<kenvandine> i
<kenvandine> 'll test that
<kenvandine> seems so weird to me that gwibber would be what uses 100% of the CPU and not the keyring daemon
<seb128> well it's the same for the gvfsd bug though so who knows
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm testing the update
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you look at bug 476662 along with the empathy update?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476662 in empathy "Notifications use append instead of replace" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476662
<didrocks> kenvandine: sure
<didrocks> kenvandine: I guess you have better knowledge than I on what's the good behavior (it seems to not being adressed in latest patch). I let you comment on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/476662/comments/19 and will upload without updating the patch if you don't mind
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 476662 in empathy "Notifications use append instead of replace" [Low,Triaged]
<kenvandine> seb128, libgnome-keyring0 2.29.4git20100322-0ubuntu3 didn't fix the gwibber CPU load problem
<kenvandine> didrocks, sure
<pitti> mvo: ah, I got control-center check for system/user gconf proxy diff working; when you close the capplet and setings differ, you get http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/proxy.png now
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, could you get a stacktrace of the hang you get?
<kenvandine> seb128, suggestions how?
<kenvandine> this is in python
<mvo> pitti: cool \o/
<kenvandine> run python in gdb?
 * kenvandine has never had success with that
<seb128> kenvandine, use gdb --pid $(pidof gwibber)?
<kenvandine> i'll try :)
<didrocks> pitti: sweet ;)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, did you read my vte ping before?
<mvo> ccheney: hi, I just got a "Component registries might be corrupt error" from ure
<mvo> ccheney: on a clean karmic test-install that I upgraded to lucid
<mvo> seb128: no, sorry
<mvo> seb128: aha, here it is
<mvo> mpt: screenshot looks pretty sweet
<mvo> ccheney: can we do something like re-generate the files unconditionally or something? I can even add code to update-manager to work around it at the start/end of the upgrade, I just want to make this dialog go away
<seb128> mvo, so you think you can do the update(s)?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> seb128: very uncool update, lots of patch failures
<seb128> mvo, :-(
<seb128> mvo, upstream did comment on some bugs saying patches were not required anymore iirc
<seb128> did you read bug comments you got via email?
<mvo> yes
<hggdh> would gksu closing after the first wrong password a critical issue?
<hggdh> this is bug 540732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540732 in gksu "Incorrect password does not give error (dup-of: 298217)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298217 in gksu "Password dialog gives up with no indication after one failed attempt" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298217
<seb128> why should it?
<seb128> I can see that being annoying if you do typos
<seb128> but not really a security issue or an important bug
<ccheney> mvo: looking into it
<mvo> ccheney: thanks
<rickspencer3> bug #532531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532531 in gdm "No way to come back if fast user switcher is activated accidentally" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532531
<hggdh> seb128: no, not a security issue, just rather annoying (no feedback)
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> pitti, how are we going to get that fixed?
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> oh, and good morning ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, not sure yet
<pitti> it could grow a "cancel" button?
<seb128> rickspencer3, be nice to robert_ancell? ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, was I being mean to robert_ancell?
<seb128> rickspencer3, no, but he wrote this code so maybe he could fix it for us
<rickspencer3> right
<seb128> rickspencer3, if we are nice enough
<rickspencer3> in any case, it's on the release blocker list, so we should decide to fix it, or take it off the list
<rickspencer3> imnsho
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<pitti> it's a slightly annoying thing indeed
 * rickspencer3 assigns to robert_ancell (nicely)
<seb128> rickspencer3, not sure I follow you there, if it's on the list that's because we want to fix it, do you suggest it should be downgraded?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I want to go from "want to fix it" to "have a plan for how to fix it"
<rickspencer3> if we can make a plan to get it fixed, and we will release without fixing it, it should be downgraded
<rickspencer3> currently we are implying that it will be fixed
<seb128> rickspencer3, well plan is "people work as fast as they can on their list"
<seb128> out of adding hours in the day or making them not sleep we don't have easy solution
<rickspencer3> seb128, right
<seb128> out of the saying we will come to it in order
<pitti> where order == bug priority
<seb128> or do you suggest it take over some other rc bug assigned now?
<rickspencer3> seb128, we are in agreement
<rickspencer3> my point is, if it's set to High, we are saying it is going to get fixed before we ship or fix other bugs that are not high
<rickspencer3> however, if we are not going to fix it because it is too hard to fix ... it should not be set to High
<rickspencer3> seb128, in any case, I'm taking care of it ;)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I sort of disagree about playing with settings this way though
<seb128> it doesn't make sense to be
<seb128> it's not by putting the bug under the carpet that it will be less annoying to users
<didrocks> seb128: doing g-c-c
<seb128> I prefer having an ambitious list which challenges us to try to get those issues solved
<seb128> rather than just downgrading setting and claim everything is solid when it's not
<pitti> mvo: 50_ubuntu_systemwide_prefs.patch connects to the session d-bus, but doesn't actually use it; is this just redundant, or a nonobvious trick for something?
<rickspencer3> seb128, if it's targetted to the release, and set to High, we have made a public commitment to fix it
<pitti> well, lucid/medium is still pretty high on the list
<pitti> but wouldn't be a release blocker any more
<pitti> but for example a nice SRU target
<rickspencer3> or even get it fixed before we ship
<rickspencer3> but our release blockers should only be bugs that block the release, or there is no point in that whole process
<seb128> I think if we downgrade that one we can downgrade a bunch of others too
<seb128> what should delay the release is installer not working
<seb128> or things eating your disk
<seb128> I would rate this one at the same level as ie the xorg crashers
<pitti> or things which we can't revert/change in an SRU any more
<pitti> string changes, package version downgrades, etc.
<seb128> you can lock youself out your session with no way to come back if you don't know vt switch
<pitti> hm, hang on, do we even need to change the UI?
<seb128> I'm still not clear if things like xorg crashers are medium or high then
<seb128> pitti, no
<pitti> if you have that thing, clicking on your user should just get you back and tear down the greeter
<seb128> pitti, we need to make cancel work and send you back to the userlist
<seb128> rather than loop on 'entering password' for the selecter username
<pitti> oh, that's even something else then
<pitti> what I mean is
<pitti> - select change user
<pitti> - select myself (which has the green check mark)
<pitti> - greeter is still running
<seb128> the bug there is about that issue:
<pitti> seb128: the cancel button works fine for me
<seb128> * select an username in the session indicator
<pitti> it gets me back to the user list
<seb128> * get a gdm greater with only that user selected
<pitti> seb128: oh, that, sorry
<seb128> * try to cancel
<pitti> right
<seb128> you can't
<seb128> if you don't know the password for that user you are screwed
<pitti> seb128: "get a gdm greater with only that user selected" -> that doesn't currently work, right?
<pitti> just to be on the same page
<pitti> seb128: but we also need to fix the dangling greeters
<pitti> for each time you switch to an existing user session you keep an X server and a greeter
<seb128> hum
<seb128> you confuse me
<seb128> I boot my mini
<seb128> which has several account
<seb128> log into one
<seb128> click the session menu there
<seb128> select and another user in the list
<seb128> directly the name for this one
<seb128> not the "switch from ..."
<pitti> ^ what do you mean with that?
<seb128> "that"?
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> yes, I'm still following
<seb128> it sends you to gdm
<pitti> but to the user list, not to the password entry
<seb128> where you have to enter the password for the user you selected before
<pitti> no
<pitti> not here
<pitti> I get the user list
<seb128> so maybe ted fixed it in indicator-session recently
<seb128> when I did set it as rc I had the issue I described
<seb128> let me try on the mini
<seb128> I don't want to crash my box
<seb128> and user switch crash it half the time recently
<ccheney> mvo: as I understand it if you experience this bug you have to reinstall the packages
<ccheney> mvo: at least from reading about the bug reports
<ccheney> mvo: its also why debian added the part to keep OOo from running during upgrades, afaict
<rickspencer3> pitti, fyi : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Scratch/ReleaseBugs20100320
<pitti> oh, now with clickable bugs
<rickspencer3> tseliot, I see kdm/plymouth work is no longer on your list! congrats, and thanks
<seb128> pitti, I still get it there but I didn't upgrade the mini since thursday so let me try that before
<tseliot> rickspencer3: :-)
<rickspencer3> pitti, oops, you can refresh, I deleted some dupes
<seb128> pitti, it sends me to a gdm screen with the user I picked selected and the password prompt
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, *phew*; I got scared about tseliot's list :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, perhaps it got confused because I previously did "login as another user" and that greeter still stayed around
<seb128> rickspencer3, I uploaded a fix for the gvfs one assigned to martin btw
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed here
<seb128> pitti, can't you boot the mini or something to try?
<pitti> well, I'm trying on my laptop
<pitti> with packages from ~ 3 hours ago
<tseliot> pitti: I'll squash a few more bugs soon ;)
<pitti> seb128: booting mini now
<seb128> rickspencer3, the yelp one can be downgraded
<seb128> rickspencer3, the f-spot one listed is the same that then one assigned to RAOF
<rickspencer3> seb128, it's fix released now anyway
<seb128> rickspencer3, gthumb can be dropped from this list, it's in universe
<seb128> rickspencer3, and the gtk one seems medium rather
<rickspencer3> oh, thatis in there 3 times
<seb128> it's annoying but an RC is no way
<seb128> in
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, when was this page created? it doesn't have bug 550887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550887 in gdm "REGRESSION, doesn't switch to your chosen keyboard layout" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550887
<seb128> rickspencer3, enigmail is universe too
<rickspencer3> pitti, the page was generated like 8 hours ago
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, ok
<rickspencer3> (well, the data for it)
<seb128> didrocks, doing g-s-d
<rickspencer3> unfortunately "what bugs are assigned to people on this team" is not something that lp even remotely supports
<pitti> seb128: ok, confirmed on the mini
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<aboSamoor> Hi, The notification bubble blocks the mouse from interaction with the control under beneath. I want to assure that the behavior of the notifications bubble in intended and not a bug. I am running compiz.
<seb128> pitti, oh good, I'm not crazy (yet) ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, it's still demonstrably broken on my laptop..
<seb128> aboSamoor, known issue
<aboSamoor> I am running LL 10.04 up to date
<pitti> seb128: hm, I get X hangs on the mini on user switching
<seb128> pitti, see ;-)
<aboSamoor> seb128: may you point to me the bug report ;) ?
<seb128> aboSamoor, sorry but I'm busy working and you can as well look to notify-osd bugs than me
<seb128> aboSamoor, it takes like 1 minute, do google for notify-osd launchpad
<aboSamoor> seb128: sure, I did not know the package, now it is easy. Sorry, for interrupting.
<seb128> no worry
<pitti> ok, one more lucid targetted bug fixed. /me whistles happily
<didrocks> pitti: oh, you pushed g-c-c
<pitti> didrocks: bad?
<pitti> I pulled before, there was nothing new
<didrocks> pitti: I was updating it in the meanwhile ;)
<didrocks> pitti: no pb, will try to merge
<pitti> didrocks: oh, sorry; can you bzr rebaes?
<pitti> rebase, too
<didrocks> or rebase, let's being crazy and hope all will work :)
<pitti> didrocks: I just touched the 50ubuntu patch; please let me know if it doesn't apply any more
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let's have a try
<didrocks> pitti: it still applies, perfect :)
<didrocks> I just rebuild once and test it to ensure anything is broken
 * tseliot fixed the issue with Jockey and nvidia and also improved the logic behind xorg driver detection :-)
<seb128> ok, unclaiming the g-s-d upgrade for now
<Nafai> tseliot: yay
<seb128> 16_use_synchronous_notifications.patch fails to apply
<seb128> doing the *mm for now
<tseliot> :-)
<seb128> let's get the easy ones out of the way
<rickspencer3> dpm, could you please look at bug #549758 and advise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549758 in indicator-applet "No translations on launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549758
<dpm> rickspencer3, sure, looking...
<seb128> it's correctly translated in french there
<dpm> rickspencer3, indicator-applet is translatable in the Ubuntu source package at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+sources/indicator-applet , but not in the upstream LP project (https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-applet). This simply means that the Ubuntu translation infrastructure and pool of translators is used, instead of having two separate points of translation (LP upstream and the Ubuntu distro).
<seb128> I guess those guys just don't know they way around launchpad
<dpm> rickspencer3, I agree with seb128. I can add the comment above to the bug, if that is enough
<rickspencer3> dpm, whatever you can do to help them out there would be good
<rickspencer3> thanks
<dpm> ok, I'll comment on the bug
<didrocks> pitti: can I have a FFe please? (bug #550981) ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550981 in quickly "[FFe] Quickly 0.3.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550981
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're having trouble with the notify-osd patch in g-s-d?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not especially, it just needs to be updates since upstream changed that code a bit
<seb128> and I want to go through things easy to update first
<seb128> so we can land those
<seb128> I will come back later to that one if nobody beats me to it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll leave it with you for now then ;)
<seb128> well I didn't do anything on it yet
<seb128> so feel free to do the update if you want
<seb128> or claim it for later today
<chrisccoulson> i'll wait until a bit later and see if anybody else has already done it
<seb128> ok
<ccheney> mvo: hmm my testing of upgrading from karmic to lucid doesn't seem to work
<ccheney> mvo: it appears to be blockig on telepathy-butterfly
<rickspencer3> is anyone able to easily test default settings?
<rickspencer3> I want to confirm that the "show user list" checkbox is on my default
<rickspencer3> (was not for me after a dist-upgrade)
<pitti> confirmed
<pitti> not on for me either, although gdm does display the user list
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> so now we're debugging bugs that we added for this unnecessary feature
<rickspencer3> pitti, do you suggest we fix this bug, or roll back the "feature"?
<didrocks> I can maybe have a look as I should be the most familiar with the code
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm okay with rolling back, but I'd let Robert decide (fix might be easier than rolling back)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'll assign to him
<rickspencer3> this is *exactly* why I won't fixed this "bug", btw
<rickspencer3> </rant>
<rickspencer3> holy smokes, didrocks
<rickspencer3> i just got quite the flood of bug mail from quickly
<rickspencer3> Fix, Fix, Fix
<rickspencer3> didrocks, nice!!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: and when pitti will great the FFe, you will be more than spammed (60 bugs fixed) ;)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> looking forward to that
 * didrocks thinks he will be "quickly" be classified as spam on rickspencer3 evolution ;)
<pitti> didrocks: approved
<didrocks> pitti: sweet, I'll need some NEWing then. Thanks!
<didrocks> (for new bin package)
<pitti> I need to mentally disconnect from IRC today, though
<rickspencer3> bye pitti!
<pitti> I need to do an over-urgent tzdata update for all releases
<pitti> and then go to Taekwondo
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy your evening :)
 * pitti curses governments out there changing time zones and DST rules with such short notice
<didrocks> :/
<seb128> pitti, good luck and have fun to taekwondo
<pitti> merci
 * seb128 is away for swimming soon too
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your evening too ;)
<rickspencer3> bye guyes
<rickspencer3> thanks for everything today!
<rickspencer3> Lucid is looking good
<didrocks> rickspencer3: Quickly pushed :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, I will be back after sport anyway
<seb128> we will still get quite some tarballs for GNOME 2.30 tonight
<seb128> urg
<seb128> speaking of which we got a bunch
<seb128> doing totem ones and nautilus-sendto
<seb128> then sport and I will have a look to what is still to do later on
<didrocks> seb128: I'll be out for a couple of hours (seeing my editors), and then, will be back :)
<seb128> didrocks, have fun, see you later or tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, no need to come back doing work tonight, that can wait tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, same for you
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will do what remains to do for tomorrow :)
<seb128> thanks
<rodrigo__> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> rodrigo__, pong
<rodrigo__> kenvandine, preparing a new evo-couchdb release/package for you to upload, ok?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> ping me when ready
<rodrigo__> ok
<rodrigo__> kenvandine, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/lucid/evolution-couchdb/0-4-4-release/+merge/22385
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<bencrisford> hey, i'm working on bug #536975 in qcad, and i think that the problem lies in the qcad.desktop file, but im not entirely sure what is wrong with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536975 in qcad "Qcad menu entry lacks a category in lucid 10.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536975
<bencrisford> it looks right to me compared to the sample file on the gnome library - http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-desktopentry.html.en
<bencrisford> but gedit highlights the word "Graphics" bright red as shown here - http://i44.tinypic.com/5vvyfs.png
<bencrisford> the whole file is visible through that image
<bladernr_> Hey all, can anyone clue me in as to what package handles the "Default Application" popups that fire when a USB device is connected?  Nautilus was suggested on a different channel... just wanted to clarify
<baptistemm> wow, what happened, I have thunar installed ...
<chrisccoulson> yay, i can commit to gnome from my laptop now \o/
<bencrisford> chrisccoulson: :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, ok, i tried your FF cairo patch now. the only difference was that the patch i tested first had a conditional #include in cairo-ft-font.c, and also missed the hunk in config/system-headers
<chrisccoulson> but, it seems to have done the trick ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've got nice fonts again \o/
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: Yay!
<chrisccoulson> pitti, asac ^^^
<chrisccoulson> thank you mdeslaur :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: welcome!
<mvo> ccheney: telepahty-butterfly> please mail me your dpkg-status file and then just remove telepathy-butterlfy
<ccheney> mvo: yea working on getting the log atm
<ccheney> mvo: weird it looks like it is going to work this time
<ccheney> mvo: maybe my mirror was a bit stale earlier or something
<ccheney> mvo: seems to be doing it now, earlier it failed in the same way twice
<mvo> ccheney: ok
 * ccheney is really glad he has an approx mirror :)
<mvo> ccheney: you don't actually need to test the upgrade. the code that causes the message is  in ure.preinst.in (rev 1022.10.502)
<mvo> ccheney: the interessting question is why we haven't seen it earlier
<mvo> it appears to be part of bzr since mid february
<zyga> mvo: hi
<ccheney> mvo: the second message is actually an error or some sort
<ccheney> mvo: we didn't see it until i got something newer than karmic into lucid
<ccheney> mvo: debian didn't figure out there was a corruption problem until after karmic was done
<mvo> ccheney: ok
<ccheney> mvo: i can drop the warning but from the bug reports i saw it is warning about a real issue, maybe we should convert it into a release notes item for Ubuntu instead?
<ccheney> apparently the only way to fix it is to do a reinstall of the openoffice.org packages
<mvo> hey zyga
<ccheney> not everyone is affected but for those who are the results can end up being they can't get OOo to run at all
<zyga> mvo: hey, feel free to consider me your backup engineer for apt if you need one and I'm not buried with other work
<mvo> ccheney: I assume we can just run the script that are run on (re)install intead? no need to unpack the deb again?
<mvo> zyga: cool!
<ccheney> mvo: doesn't reinstall force a rm then inst (eg all parts of the scripts are run)?
<ccheney> mvo: is that something that would need to be done in update manager? i'm not sure how i would do that inside the packages themselves
<mvo> ccheney: it would be good to know what command exactly are required, I have no clue about OOo. its definitely something that u-m can take care of but ideally we would fix it inside the package (if that is possible) to help people who do not use u-m
<mvo> ccheney: is there some background information (maybe from rene) on what exactly is the problem and what neeeds to be run from the scripts to fix it?
<ccheney> mvo: i think it would require running the remove_extension / add_extension again, etc
<ccheney> mvo: i'll check with rene to make sure i know what is going on
<mvo> ccheney: please do - I'm really interessted to get this fixed for beta-2
<ccheney> mvo: ok just asked him will see what he says, i saw reference to some sort of bad regcomp binary, not sure if that was the only issue or not
<ccheney> mvo: does --reinstall just rerun the scripts or unpack again also?
<mvo> --reinstall will do the full dance, unpack too
<ccheney> mvo: er i guess maybe remove then unpack also is what i was meaning to ask
<ccheney> mvo: does it remove old files first?
 * ccheney is trying to determine if the old corrupt rdb is removed or just gets rewritten on a --reinstal
<mvo> it removes the files from a package and run the maintainer scripts as if its a upgrade IIRC
<ccheney> ok
<mvo> but I'm sure the files inside the deb itself are not the problem
<mvo> I wonder why rene did not add fixup code
<ccheney> i'll ask him also to see if he thinks just running the remove/add extension scripts would be enough to likely fix it
<mvo> was it only in experimental ?
<ccheney> no
<ccheney> it affected testing also
<mvo> oh
<mvo> ok
<mvo> so its in debians best interesst to fix this too
<mvo> good
<ccheney> well it never made it into stable so anyone running -14 or earlier probably has long since upgraded
<ccheney> testing is up to 3.2.0-4 already
<mvo> ok
<ccheney> ok i see the corrupted message as i expected
<ccheney> now going to see if i see the other weird message
<ccheney> yea saw that too, will have to see if i can determine why
<kenvandine> seb128, i am pretty sure gwibber is affected by the same keyring bug as gvfs... but i can't get a good stacktrace from it
<kenvandine> i get these nasty errors from python-gdb when i try to get anything of any use
<bratsche> Hey seb128
<kenvandine>   File "/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/python2.6-gdb.py", line 271, in __repr__
<kenvandine>     for arg, val in self.attrdict.iteritems()])
<seb128> you could wait to see if it's fixed once the other one is closed
<kenvandine> an endless supply of those
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> bratsche, hey
<seb128> bratsche, I've seen your gnome-panel change
<seb128> bratsche, thanks for working on that bug
<bratsche> seb128: Sorry, it seems like the merge request is really b0rked so I just posted the patch on the bug report.
<seb128> bratsche, oh, ok, thanks
<bratsche> seb128: Also design team wants check/radio buttons to look different in menus so I posted a patch for the murrine engine here:
<bratsche> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/546263
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546263 in ayatana-ubuntu "Checkmark and radio items in menus have ugly frames" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> bratsche, ok
<bratsche> seb128: Not sure if that's something kwwii will push or if you do, so just mentioning it.
<seb128> bratsche, has the change been approved as it is now?
<seb128> bratsche, kwwii doesn't have upload rights to ubuntu so I will sponsor it
<mvo> seb128: vte update mostly done, currently breaks on -Werror, I will just comment that out
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks
<seb128> mvo, grrrrrr at upstream using Werror in tarballs
<mvo> I put what I have in bzr and continue tomorrow
<mvo> seb128: :)
 * mvo hugs seb128
<mvo> it takes *ages* to build
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo, ok
 * mvo waves
<bratsche> seb128: Yeah, kwwii tested it and said it was exactly what they wanted.  It only affects checks and radios that are in menus, and it uses text[NORMAL] for the color so it shouldn't have any adverse effect on other themes.
<bratsche> seb128: However, this does affect any theme that uses the murrine engine.  There wasn't a way to do it only for Ambiance and Radiance.
<seb128> bratsche, ok, usual way, upload and see wait for the users complains ;-)
<bratsche> heh
<bratsche> seb128: I posted an update to the gnome-panel patch.  There was one other place that I didn't add a g_object_weak_ref() to, and I added it now.
<seb128> ok
<bratsche> That's in panel_menu_bar_setup_tooltip()
<chrisccoulson> good evening everyone
<bratsche> Hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey bratsche, how are you?
<kklimonda> hey chrisccoulson, how was your day? :)
<chrisccoulson> it was ok thanks, still haven't finished yet though ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Not bad, thanks.  How's it going?
<chrisccoulson> bratsche, yeah, good thanks
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: is my application still on your radar? :)
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, it is. do you know when the next DMB meeting is?
<chrisccoulson> (just so i know how urgent it is) ;)
<gobi131> How t connect internet in ubuntu 9.10
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: it's every two weeks afair
<chrisccoulson> gobi131, try #ubuntu
<kklimonda> but when.. hmm..
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, yeah, i can't remember when the last one was
<gobi131> How to connect internet in ubuntu 9.10
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: tomorrow? ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: so I guess I'm aiming for the next one
<chrisccoulson> oh, you won't make that one then, they need time to review your application
<chrisccoulson> so, yes, 2 weeks time then
<RAOF> Mornin' all.
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: any idea how many endorsments should I get for PPU rights? It's not like I've worked on transmission with that many people. maybe pitti can comment on how often did I ask if it's right to upload ;)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, yeah, i'm not sure about that. i'll ask pitti in the morning too
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should work on my application for core-dev this week
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: sweet :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to borrow seb128 to comment on that then ;)
<kklimonda> heh, I should really start fixing bugs - It's not like I have any application to write and I have this urge to write code ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, on what?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was just talking about applying for main upload rights ;)
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> oh, good
<gobi131> How to connect internet in #ubuntu 9.10
<seb128> do it!
<seb128> gobi131, try #ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - kklimonda is applying for PPU rights for transmission too, and was wondering how many endorsements he needs for that. do you have any idea?
<chrisccoulson> it's mainly me who has sponsored his work ;)
<seb128> 1 or 2 should be enough
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: can I get info about what Fx tab is using cpu somehow?
<kklimonda> I blame flash on that (and on rising memory) but I'd like to close only affected page :)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i don't think there is any way to do that
<chrisccoulson> you can do it in chromium though ;)
<kklimonda> I think I'm going to switch soon - I don't even use adblock anymore..
 * Nafai <3 chromium
<kklimonda> I'd love to use Epiphany but it's oversimplified - especially tabs management..
 * Tm_T <3 Konqueror
 * Tm_T hides
<kklimonda> heh, I give KDE4 a chance every 6 months or so and so far I still can't get used to it.
<RAOF> Which is a bit of a pity, 'cause Qt is pretty shiny in many ways.
<kklimonda> we should rewrite GNOME in Qt!
<kklimonda> now I guess it's time for me to hide ;)
<robert_ancell> pitti, seb128, is gnome-color-manager considered part of GNOME, i.e. can I just upload the latest version?
<robert_ancell> kklimonda, I just read your last comment.  Interesting discussion in the logs?
<exobuzz> kklimonda, qt is the better toolkit imho
<exobuzz> kklimonda, id be up for a new qt based window manager that isnt the new kde for sure
<kklimonda> robert_ancell: not really :)
<robert_ancell> kklimonda, just stirring the pot then :)
<exobuzz> im not sure i like the new button placement on windows
<seb128> robert_ancell, hi, yes
<robert_ancell> seb128, sweet
<exobuzz> i decided to improve the ubuntu window button layout somewhat. i call it the "ubuntu experience" http://malus.exotica.org.uk/~buzz/ubuntu-experience.sh - you can have great fun running it from "watch" every 2 seconds or so :-)
<kklimonda> exobuzz: this is (1) wrong channel to discuss button layout and (2) not really the right way to make your case
<seb128> robert_ancell, I don't think it counts as GNOME exception but I grant it
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm delegated to grant universe desktop exceptions
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw did you see the gdm bug rickspencer3 comment on about the switch user issue?
<exobuzz> kklimonda, well, perhaps true, but I still think it's funny
<robert_ancell> seb128, not yet
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm about to have a call with robert_ancell to discuss ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<arand> robert_ancell: Hia, was noticing that stellarium, fretsonfire and moovida are quite unusable without 3D support. Stellarium I think might be motivated a bit by it's sheer awesomeness, but a media center shouldn't really need 3D right? And for fretsonfire... well the 3D it has isn't really the most exciting, suggestion is armagetronad instead, which runs quite ok, both on nouveau & virtualbox as far as I've tested.
<arand> robert_ancell: This regarding featured applications, by the way...
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-30
<rickspencer3> seb128, on balance I decided it was best to revert the "don't show user list" checkbox
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell agreed
<rickspencer3> (well agreed to do it at least ;) )
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sure did
<seb128> lol
<seb128> rickspencer3, you are good at convincing other people well you want something ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, we should work with tweakubuntu guys or what not
<rickspencer3> put some rich gdm settings in there for people who want them
<rickspencer3> and help them do it properly
<rickspencer3> what do you think seb128?
<seb128> not discussing that
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> oops
<seb128> I think that's a nice goal
<rickspencer3> (I was thinking for 10.10 of course)
<seb128> but I also think that we should not rely on that
<seb128> if those settings are useful to tweak they should be in gdmsetup as we discussed at the lucid uds
<seb128> looking for random apps in the universe is something 90% of users will not do
<seb128> that's orthogonal to what we do with the option now in lucid btw
<arand> (Regarding featured apps) ...was noticing that stellarium, fretsonfire and moovida are quite unusable without 3D support. Stellarium I think might be motivated a bit by it's sheer awesomeness, but a media center shouldn't really need 3D right? And for fretsonfire... well the 3D it has isn't really the most exciting, suggestion is armagetronad instead, which runs quite ok, both on nouveau & virtualbox as far as I've tested.
<robert_ancell> arand, how bad is moovida without 3d?
<arand> As far as I can tell, _very_
<RAOF> Does it work at all?  I thought it used a clutter-like toolkit.
<robert_ancell> doesn't clutter work fine in noveaux?
<RAOF> Not unless you install from xorg-edgers.  We're not supporting 3D for lucid.
<arand> http://www.moovida.com/wiki/MinimalHardwareRequirements opengl, pixel shader...
<arand> robert_ancell: On my nouveau system here it also goes whacko with incorrect resolution (only using one corner), all videos are in black-and white, the videos are actually watchable (compared to the interface), although rather choppy.
<robert_ancell> hmm
<robert_ancell> seb128, so many 2.30 tarballs :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you want to do some?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I will if I can find the time.
<robert_ancell> brb
<rickspencer3> bug #540801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540801 in plymouth "X server starts before Plymouth, or a very short time after (no or brief splash)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540801
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> so basically, starting up too fast to even display a splashscreen
<kklimonda> rickspencer3: well, the problem is users see a blinking cursor while ureadahead is working
<rickspencer3> kklimonda, yes, the situation is quite sub-optimal
<rickspencer3> but I like the "starting too fast" part
<rickspencer3> that part is a good problem to have
<kklimonda> true :)
<rickspencer3> bah
<rickspencer3> sound indicator and sound settings have been acting weird all day
<kklimonda> rickspencer3: do you know how much overhead does moving plymouth to initrd add?
<rickspencer3> kklimonda, no idea
<rickspencer3> plymouth and boot and such, is managed by foundations team
<rickspencer3> so I don't track it too much
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> though keybuk is generally very responsive and open if you have questions for him
<kklimonda> I guess you already have enough on your plate :)
<rickspencer3> I would say that was true if I did any real work
<rickspencer3> I'm more of the pointy haired type of manager
<rickspencer3>  ;)
<kklimonda> oh, come on - I can see you all the time cracking this whip of yours ;)
<rickspencer3> also, I trust keybuk totally
<rickspencer3> he really would not benefit in any way from me "helping" him :)
<kklimonda> heh, he does seem to do quite a lot :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, check this out
<kenvandine> 2010-03-29 21:14:00,298 - Gwibber GNOME Client - INFO - Running from the system path
<kenvandine> 2010-03-29 21:14:00,716 - Gwibber Service - INFO - Running from the system path
<kenvandine> 2010-03-29 21:14:01,009 - Gwibber Dispatcher - DEBUG - Setting up monitors
<kenvandine> 2010-03-29 21:14:01,189 - Gwibber Dispatcher - DEBUG - Monitors are up
<kenvandine> look at the times, the first line is when i launched the client
<kenvandine> the last is when the service is fully up
<kenvandine> :-D
<bryceh> sweet, congrats
<RAOF> Heh.  Good to see my decision not to fix gnome-keyring-sharp on-top of the secrets DBus api.  A lot of the calls go to org.gnome.keyring.InternalUnsupportedGuiltRiddenInterface :)
<kenvandine> yay... and 1.7s on cold cache
<lifeless> what is ?
<kenvandine> lifeless, gwibber-service startup
<kenvandine> including desktopcouch startup :)
<lifeless> nice
<kenvandine> lifeless, all those performance issues were in desktopcouch
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> so, I have to see if gwibber will run for me, again.
<desrt> so, the beta looks pretty slick
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, chouette!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ppa?
<kenvandine> lucid :)
<rickspencer3> hi desrt, thanks
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, uploaded like 20m ago
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, if you're around, let me know when it builds and I'll try it out for you
<kenvandine> sure
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, oh, it's in lucid already?
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, what's with the 416 ms to startup the server?
<rickspencer3> shouldn't that be like half of that?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<kenvandine> hehehe
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, seb128 made a good point to me about options for GDM in 10.10
<rickspencer3> that we probably had a good list for 10.04 UDS, and should stick with that list in 10.10
<robert_ancell> *sigh* ;)
<desrt> hmm.
<desrt> 63.5 seconds to the desktop
<desrt> (48.5 seconds to boot, 15 seconds to login)
<desrt> seems a bit short of the 10 seconds mark :p
<desrt> rickspencer3: does yahoo give revenue for every time i search using them?
<desrt> rickspencer3: or is having them as the default sort of a flat-rate deal?
<rickspencer3> desrt, I don't know
<rickspencer3> and 63.5 seconds?
<rickspencer3> that sounds quite dire
<desrt> yes.  i'm shocked.
<desrt> i think there may be something wrong with X
<rickspencer3> something is deeply wrong
<rickspencer3> at least it'
<rickspencer3> s booting thoguh
<desrt> it seems to get stuck at a certain point for quite a while
<desrt> although, fwiw it takes it about 15-20 seconds to even get to *that* point
<rickspencer3> that is very odd
<rickspencer3> would be nice to know what is wrong though
<rickspencer3> desrt, I don't suppose you'd be interested in setting up a boot chart and all this?
<desrt> well, one thing that is slightly odd is that i'm using my laptop with external monitors at the moment
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<desrt> since the screen is broken
<desrt> but i ordered the replacement part from IBM
<desrt> and it should be here in a couple of days
<desrt> will be interesting to see if it gets better then
<desrt> is there some wiki page telling me how to setup a bootchart?
<rickspencer3> desrt, probably
 * rickspencer3 looks
 * desrt runs some upgrades
<desrt> there's new xorg stuff in here.  maybe it fixes it.
 * desrt sees the .0s of a lot of gtk/gnome stuff in here.  sweet.
<rickspencer3> desrt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<rickspencer3> ^ in case it doesn't "fix itself"
 * rickspencer3 suspects the external monitor is causing the problem
<desrt> rickspencer3: do you know what the procedure for getting a new wireless phone carrier listed in network manager for this release would be?
<desrt> we have quite a new company in canada that's not in there
<desrt> and they're quite popular among the hipster young crowd
<rickspencer3> desrt, I forget the exact procedure, but if you ask chriscoulson and/or asac, they'll help you with that
<desrt> i'd file a bug but i have to assume it wouldn't be looked at until it's too late :)
<rickspencer3> I think it's kind of crowd source thing
<rickspencer3> desrt, I don't know
<rickspencer3> I think the list may be extensible
<rickspencer3> and it's not a new feature, and it's before final freeze
<desrt> well
<desrt> i'm thinking of heading over to one of their stores
<rickspencer3> so I wouldn't assume that it won't be taken, but I wouldn't promise either
<desrt> and talking to one of their reps about all the plans they have
<desrt> the APNs, etc
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> I bought a 3g card that wasn't listed in the NM, and it wasn't hard to set up
<desrt> i think they only have 3 or 4 data plans at this point so it should be fairly easy
<desrt> but they use different APNs, i think
<desrt> weird to see that the kernel version only bumped by 0.0.1 this whole cycle
<rickspencer3> kernel seems very solid to me this release
<rickspencer3> and sound worked well for me until today's update :/
<rickspencer3> still words but the GUI is all out of whack
<desrt> pulse was getting on my nerves this past month or so
<desrt> evolution has been taken off the panel.
<desrt> subtle
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I've been using f-spot, so finding some good bugs for you, like bug #551384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551384 in f-spot "Using "Save As" without a file name causes f-spot save as dialog to hang" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551384
<rickspencer3> ;)
<ccheney> anyone else having problems with evolution not running?
<ccheney> it seems to run for me but immediately crash
<lifeless> working for me ATM
<lifeless> ccheney: run it from a console
<lifeless> you should get some output
<ccheney> ah lots of updates today maybe i need some of them
<lifeless> before yuo change things
<lifeless> run it from a terminal
<ccheney> ok
<lifeless> do this:
<lifeless> evolution --force-shutdown
<lifeless> evolution
<ccheney> seems to work this time, but didn't the past few times i ran it :-\
<ccheney> heisenbug
<rickspencer3> ccheney, wfm
<ccheney> rickspencer3: yea wfm now too, not sure what was going on before
<lifeless> ccheney: next time, console as the first step
<lifeless> don't do the --force-shutdown initially, because it can 'fix' things if you have a hung eds etc
<ccheney> lifeless: ah ok
<lifeless> evolution needs a pick-axe
<lifeless> and about 6 months of nothing but cleanups and rationalisation
<lifeless> then the lovely core of it might shine through.
<ccheney> heh
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Awesome :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, much nicer to find these *before* final freeze, huh?
<RAOF> Most assuredly!
<RAOF> Feel free to keep assigning me f-spot bugs.  I likes me a good list.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, will do
<rickspencer3> RAOF, it really is much better for cropping screenshots than using the gimp
<rickspencer3> has saved me a lot of time
<RAOF> Good to hear :)
<desrt> rickspencer3: http://imgur.com/LEEEA
<desrt> rickspencer3: Xorg starts at the 20s mark
<rickspencer3> desrt, yeah, I'm not too good at reading this ...
<desrt> then does a whole lot of nothing for the next 25 seconds...
<rickspencer3> but it looks like your desktop it taking a whole lot of time to load up
<rickspencer3> oh ewe
<rickspencer3> desrt, may I impose on you to log a bug?
<desrt> sure.  i can do that
<desrt> is there someone in specific that i should talk to about this?
<rickspencer3> seems like probably the best way to get it in front of people who would know
<rickspencer3> desrt, yes, keybuk, I think
<desrt> what product do i file against, exactly?
<desrt> xorg/
<rickspencer3> at least he can tell you if it's related to boot or just the desktop
<desrt> of note: i don't see any sort of bootsplash at all
<rickspencer3> desrt, sure xorg-xserver(ubuntu) would be fine to start
<desrt> just some message about fsck being OK
<rickspencer3> desrt, there is bug #540801 about boot splash not showing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540801 in plymouth "X server starts before Plymouth, or a very short time after (no or brief splash)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540801
<rickspencer3> but that comes with a *fast* boot time
<desrt> annyoingly, Xorg.log doesn't contain timestamps :(
<desrt> oo.  i have a theory.
<desrt> this may not be much of a bug....
<bryceh> I really doubt it is X
<bryceh> there is a patch to turn on timestamping in the Xorg.0.log files
<bryceh> however I found it tended not to be that useful
<desrt> ok ya.  you guys can't possibly be expected to fix this problem
<desrt> and yes -- it was X
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> well?
<desrt> as i said -- my laptop screen is broke
<bryceh> desrt, how do you know it is X?
<desrt> so i detached the screen until i get the part to replace it
<desrt> it's a tablet
<rickspencer3> oh my
<bryceh> people say stuff is X all the time, but it usually ends up being either the kernel or a client-side issue
<desrt> the 30 second pause is it repeatedly trying to initialise the wacom driver and failing
<desrt> for obvious reasons...
<bryceh> ah
<rickspencer3> so the fact that it booted at all is pretty cool ;)
<desrt> remove the wacom driver .so file and it's fine
<desrt> boots in about 20 seconds
<bryceh> ok
<desrt> although now X randomly crashes on login
<bryceh> desrt, ok, file against -wacom
<desrt> not sure what that's about :)
<desrt> (II) intel(0): Allocate new frame buffer 2400x1920 stride 2432
<desrt> Fatal server error:
<desrt> Failed to submit batchbuffer: No space left on device
<desrt> hm.  that's unhappy.
<lifeless> special :>
 * desrt finally gets X to randomly not crash
<desrt> a pair of bugs this evening, it seems :)
 * desrt sobs as it looks like a "timeout error" on launchpad just ate his entire report >:|
<desrt> meh.  bed time, i think
 * desrt tries again tomorrow.  nite!
<TheMuso> pitti: Can't reproduce the at-spi race any more. Strange, will look into it again if it pops up again.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> kklimonda: for PPU, about two endorsements should be fine
<pitti> robert_ancell: gnome-color-manager> does it follow the GNOME release cycle, freezes, and release management?
<pitti> TheMuso: yay Heisenbugs..
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, afaik.  it's not an official module (yet) though
<robert_ancell> pitti, is that the criteria for the freeze exception?
<pitti> robert_ancell: if it's following GNOME freezes and RM, it's fine to upload; it should meet our feature freeze conditions then
<tjaalton> desrt: wacom 0.10.5 should make the init faster
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, pretty much
 * robert_ancell makes a mental not to make sure all his projects meet the gnome requirements :)
<baptistemm> hello
 * pitti -> doctor appointment, bbl
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hello everybody
<didrocks> hey seb128, how are you? not too tired?
<seb128> hey didrocks, not that's ok
<seb128> you?
<RAOF> Good evening seb128 :)
<seb128> good evening RAOF
<didrocks> seb128: it's ok too there ;)
<seb128> how was the dinner with your editors?
<didrocks> seb128: it was good, thanks. It's been a long time I didn't see him and a lot of goodness coming :)
<didrocks> seb128: and you, sport? ;)
<seb128> didrocks, quite good before starting the second day work shift :p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I saw, you was getting to bed late :/
<didrocks> seb128: you know, I guess some cacn wait for tomorrow now that I'm there to help you :)
<seb128> right, as usual I'm not tired on week start
<seb128> cacn?
<seb128> "can"
<seb128> yeah, I went to bed with a small stack of tarballs left to update
<didrocks> seb128: so, you can rely more on me and enjoy some ealier evening :)
<seb128> didrocks, there is enough work for both of us don't worry
<seb128> and I blame vuntz for rolling tarball after the timeline too
<didrocks> seb128: oh you know, I don't worry for that ^^
<didrocks> yeah, it's fun to see vuntz claiming "come on, give me your tarball" on GNOME ML
<didrocks> I finish fixing Quickly FTBFS (forgot to add gnome-doc-utils for l10n) and I'm back on the field :)
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<seb128> vuntz, g-d-u has a 2.30.1 tarball
<seb128> not sure why it's on your list
<seb128> oh good
<seb128> robert_ancell has been helping with updates
<didrocks> right :)
<seb128> didrocks, doing the gnome-panel tomboy libgweather tarballs now
<seb128> didrocks, there is quite some others, let me know if you want names
<didrocks> seb128: I can do gnome-menus, gnome-themes, gtk-engines? does this sound right?
<seb128> yes
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<didrocks> pitti: gnome-menus bzr is still UNRELEASED for 2.29.92-0ubuntu5 (and it's been uploaded). Not sure if you just forgot to push the released version or if you change/added something. Want for this one
<asac> chrisccoulson on vac?
<asac> oh its 10 am only ... ignore then ;)
<seb128> asac, in what timezone are you?
<seb128> asac, is there any chance you unblock us for updates you say you would be today for a week now?
<seb128> asac, beta2 freeze is soon and we delay getting things which should have landed weeks ago which is a real issue now
<baptistemm> asac, hi, could you review and test bug 534702 if you some free time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534702 in bluez "Update bluez to 4.62" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534702
<pitti> re
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<baptistemm> hi pitti
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, pushed
<pitti> bonjour mes amis
<didrocks> pitti: no pb, thanks ;)
<asac> seb128: uploaded nmapplet
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> had to go through hops because i couldnt upload from here :(
<seb128> asac, I think chrisccoulson was looking for you about nss yesterday too
<asac> yes. i wanted to check with him again
<asac> he said it was ready for a week, but every day i waited he found issues  ;)
<asac> more important is that security update is coming today for all the stable branches :/
<didrocks> seb128: doing gedit-plugins and gnome-session
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
 * bryceh waves to chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey bryceh, how are you?
<bryceh> hi njpatel, how goes?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, ok, busy as always
<bryceh> my wife had a talking to me today for working too much :-P
<njpatel> bryceh, hey dude, good thanks, and yourself?
<bryceh> but otoh X seems to be coming along :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok then ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, bryceh
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<bryceh> don't get married ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, good morning to you too
<bryceh> heya didrocks
<pitti> bryceh: watch the burnout charts!
<bryceh> pitti, burndown charts?
<pitti> bryceh: that was a slip of the tongue by someone a few months ago, but I liked it
<bryceh> pitti, hehe
<bryceh> I fed my son fruit (applesauce) for the first time today; he absolutely loved it.  He's only had milk and veggies up 'til now
<bryceh> that was a lot of fun :-)
<pitti> I'm sure it was all over the place after that :)
<chrisccoulson> how old is he now?
<pitti> bryceh: I'm sure he loved the sugar
<bryceh> he's a bit over 6 months
<bryceh> pitti, he actually kept it down pretty good.  Some of the veggies have been hard on his system but the apples were fine
<bryceh> pitti, I'm sure you're right about the sugar :-)
<bryceh> he's been fairly good with the veggies, and it's our goal to really put the main emphasis there.  We held off on fruit specifically so we could get him to enjoy vegetables first
<pitti> bryceh: well, but cooked veggies for sure? raw is much harder to digest
<bryceh> pitti, cooked yes
<bryceh> we do intend to eventually get him onto pureed veggies (raw or cooked)
<bryceh> more topically...  bug stats for X.org lookin' good:  http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Graphs/totals.svg
<chrisccoulson> bryceh - i think our daughter might be starting to need a little extra in her diet now. she keeps waking up in the night again ;)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, if you have more updates you think we should do now, do not hesitate :)
<chrisccoulson> i was just going to do gedit-plugins and then noticed that you already did it ;)
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, how old is she?
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, she's 4 1/2 months now
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, nice :-)
<seb128> didrocks, hum, sure
<seb128> didrocks, deskbar-applet pessulus bug-buddy
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, does she fall asleep during feedings?  Our son does, so we poke and prod him to keep him awake enough to get a full feeding before bed.  That makes him sleep a lot longer than when he doesn't
<seb128> didrocks, or gnome-settings-daemon rather
<seb128> hey bryceh chrisccoulson
<didrocks> seb128: ok, on them :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> you're welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, she does fall asleep sometimes, but we normally try and keep her awake so she gets a full feed
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, asac was looking for you before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks!
<chrisccoulson> oh, he was?
<chrisccoulson> i saw he uploaded nm-applet now
<seb128> yeah, I pinged him about that
<seb128> I think he wanted to talk to you about nss
<chrisccoulson> ah yes
<pitti> seb128: objections if I drop ~ubuntu-desktop/notify-osd/ubuntu/ and use lp:ubuntu/notify-osd ?
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure about it
<seb128> I've been tried to ping james_w with question on such changes
<seb128> but he seems to not be around or I'm in his ignore list or something... ;-)
<pitti> (it's current, I checked)
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: well, if you have some doubts, nevermind
<seb128> the issue is that dxteam guys merge back for their daily builds, etc
<pitti> no need to waste time on this now
<seb128> and when we do that we break what they are doing
<seb128> seems they can't merge from lp:ubuntu...
<seb128> or rather it's not the same history
<pitti> no, they won't be able to; they'd have to rebase
<seb128> so I'm wondering if we should overwrite the import with that one
<seb128> or how to do that
<seb128> ie decide the ubuntu-desktop is the canonical one
<pitti> ok, I don't think that'd work, because it wouldn't have pristine tarballs in it
<pitti> seb128: ok, let's not worry about this for now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I prefer to sort that with dx guys clearly
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> what do you hack on notify-osd btw? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, be careful don't merge from trunk
<pitti> bug 461407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461407 in notify-osd "guest session doesn't use osd-notify" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461407
<seb128> pitti, MacSlow has a lucid bzr
<pitti> seb128: no, just a packaging fix
<seb128> ok
<MacSlow> pitti, bzr branch lp:notify-osd/lucid is where the lucid-version of notify-osd lives
<bryceh> hi MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey bryceh
<seb128> MacSlow, did you have any chance to look at this gtk change which breaks notify-osd?
<seb128> MacSlow, hey btw ;-)
<pitti> MacSlow: do you want me to merge stuff from it? or is that just a general FYI?
<pitti> MacSlow: oh, und hallo!
<MacSlow> seb128, yes... I've a quick-fix... but also an idea of a nicer fix... but I've not had time yet to turn to this... although I'm trying hard to get to notify-osd again today
<MacSlow> pitti, just general info
<pitti> *phew*, got my +assignedbugs down to 28
<MacSlow> seb128, the quick-fix being reverting the culprit commit from gtk+ (just really 3 relevant lines of code affecting broken Xservers)... the idea for a better solution is something I need to try in notify-osd (without touching upstream gtk+)
<MacSlow> seb128, I guess you would like the latter idea to work :)
<seb128> right, would be nicer
<MacSlow> seb128, but I still need to investigate it futher
<MacSlow> seb128, but if all else fails.. would you accept the revert of the upstream gtk+ commit?
<seb128> MacSlow, I would like to get bratsche's opinion on that before
<seb128> I would prefer not adding back a gtk crasher just to wokraround a notify-osd bug
<seb128> even if the crasher is on non standard xservers
<MacSlow> seb128, it is _not_ a bug in notify-osd
<seb128> some people do use remote displays, vnc, ...
<seb128> MacSlow, well seems you are making a wrong assumption about gtk behaviour there no
<MacSlow> no
<seb128> so ask bratsche if he could have a look at fixing the gtk change to be correct?
<MacSlow> seb128, the whole issue is within X11 (input) Shape extension
<seb128> MacSlow, why do you want to change notify-osd if the bug is not there?
<MacSlow> seb128, it's just to ease you life.
<seb128> MacSlow, we should rather fix the gtk change if it was wrong
<seb128> pitti, bug #461407, did you change to commited by error?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461407 in notify-osd "guest session doesn't use osd-notify" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461407
<pitti> seb128: yes, just reverted it
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> I noticed while reading emails
<pitti> it got accepted faster than I could set it to committed
<pitti> meh, staging is down
<seb128> good to see the retracers working btw
<pitti> it's still grinding, indeed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so you fixed the fonts thing?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - mdeslaur had an updated patch with a couple of things i missed out
<chrisccoulson> and it's working great now
<pitti> sweet
 * pitti hugs you and mdeslaur
<chrisccoulson> so, i've got nice fonts here :)
<chrisccoulson> it's great, i can actually sit further back from the screen and i'm still able to read it ;)
<pitti> upload! upload! upload!
<baptistemm> I have a fix for bluez apport hook, is it still possible to upload?
<pitti> sure
<didrocks> seb128: this g-s-d update is really scarry, refresh those patches are just hell :/
<seb128> didrocks, :-(
<seb128> I tried to get chrisccoulson to update his notify patch yesterday
<seb128> but he bailed out of this one
<chrisccoulson> i can update it if you like?
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<baptistemm> wow, X crash
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I think I updated it properly, but even with removing it, my multimedia keys don't work
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> the keys don't work at all, or just the notification?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: don't work at all, not sure if that comes from g-s-d directly. I'm trying to removing all patches to check
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - what does g-s-d say if you run it on the terminal?
<chrisccoulson> (it might tell you straight away what is wrong)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: trying that. No --replace switch?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - no, you'll have to stop the existing process first, and run the new one with --no-daemon
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:31841): WARNING **: Cannot load plugin 'Touches multimédias' since file '/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libmedia-keys.so' cannot be read.
<didrocks> (the file is there)
<didrocks> oh undefinied symbol
<didrocks> ok, can have a look there :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the undefined symbol will be a good clue ;)
 * didrocks doesn't understand why we don't have this error on build. Furthemore, all seems well exported and available to the calling function
<TheMuso> When changing gconf settings for the gdm user, what is the best way to change them such that they stick on gdm upgrade?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - which function is it?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: gsd_osd_notification_show_value
<didrocks> TheMuso: change with gconftool-2 now that the path has been fixed. It should change your values in ~gdm/.gconf/…
<chrisccoulson> do you want me to take a look at it?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh please yes, you should get to it far faster than I, let me push :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<TheMuso> didrocks: Ok, would this apply to a casper script setting gconf settings prior to pivoting into the live FS?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: done. Thank to you :)
<didrocks> TheMuso: hum, oh, ~gdm/.gconf is for user configuration, not distro change
<didrocks> TheMuso: right now, xubuntu and mythbuntu are diverting ~gdm/.gconf.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml but that's less than optimal
<TheMuso> didrocks: yuck
<TheMuso> didrocks: Right, specifically I want to set some accessibility settings for gdm, and I want to make sure they stick. The proposed solution is mentioned in bug 551515 but I am not sure if that is sane.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551515 in casper "[Lucid] need little modify the ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility script with gdm accessibility setting configuration part in Blindness profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551515
<tseliot> pitti: I have a change for Jockey's xorg handler too. Can I commit it to both the ubuntu branch and the master branch?
<didrocks> TheMuso: this is set if people are using the "accessibility option" at start, right?
<pitti> tseliot: please commit to trunk and merge to ubuntu
<vuntz> dobey: do you plan to do a evolution-webcal tarball for 2.30.0?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Yes.
<tseliot> pitti: ok
<didrocks> TheMuso: I don't know what really gct_gdm does exactly. If it's just a wrapper of gconftool-2 and we know that the daemon is running/can be launched with that (what seemed to worked before), this should be fixed no with my added path
<seb128> didrocks, you can ignore libidl update
<didrocks> TheMuso: so, start the live system and check that the accessibility key are available in ~gdm/.gconf/
<seb128> it's a vuntz thing
<seb128> there is no code change or translation change
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<seb128> not really something worth updating
<didrocks> right, thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> we can always sync from debian the day they update
<TheMuso> didrocks: Ok, will have a look tomorrow. Was online this evening and was pointed to this bug.
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's better ;)
<didrocks> TheMuso: ok, let me know if you have that, but it should be fixed since last week iso :)
<TheMuso> didrocks: Ok great, thanks.
<didrocks> TheMuso: you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - gsd-osd-notification.[c,h] does not get compiled, as it's missing from plugins/common/Makefile.am
<chrisccoulson> that might be the issue ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that now anyway
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, maybe :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: strange, didn't see the rejection on that one
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<seb128> didrocks, same for orbit
<seb128> ignore it
<didrocks> seb128: ok, should we really do pessulus? we are in sync with debian and they should upload it soon
<seb128> no
<seb128> don't bother if they will do the update
<seb128> didrocks, don't forget to get lunch!
<didrocks> seb128: right, I should somethimes put a warning about that :)
<didrocks> seb128: did you already have yours?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I'm just back
<seb128> coffee time
<didrocks> can't get coffee has no more drip coffee :/
<didrocks> and no Coka 0
<seb128> :-(
 * didrocks is running out of caffein things
<seb128> time for shopping!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah, I guess ^^
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: did you push? do you want me to add the Makefile thing (so that I can still test the other patch refresh I've done in g-s-d)?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i've not pushed yet. i'm just doing another small change so that the non-synchronous notifications correctly update existing notificatiosn
<didrocks> chrisccoulson is unstoppable :)
<didrocks> seb128: I would do the same for bug-buddy (as we don't activate it in any case), wait for few days to rebase our change in debian if it makes sense to you
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, go for lunch, I will have a look to what remains to do while you eat
<didrocks> seb128: ok, doing that :)
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128, the keyring bug is affecting gwibber and desktopcouch
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, you are welcome to send a patch my way if you get one ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I finally got the apport test suite to work again; I'll have a look at the current amd64 retracer crash
<pitti> (it keeps crashing on the same bug)
<kenvandine> pitti, i shaved 9 seconds off the gwibber-service startup time :)
<kenvandine> down to .8s, including desktopcouch startup
<pitti> kenvandine: nice! what did you do, rewrite it in vala? :-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> all the slowness was desktopcouch
<seb128> pitti, rock on!
<pitti> I fixed a couple of things, and now it should succeed again
 * pitti goes to lunch while its running
<kenvandine> that keyring bug is killing us though
<seb128> we will get it fixed for lucid
<asac> pitti: desktopers shouldnt be able to upload firefox
<asac> pitti: ok talked to colin. understood why its in the seeds for lucid
<mdeslaur> seb128: to fix dvd playback in lucid, I've updated the farsight plugins patch in gst-plugins-good0.10 with the newer plugins from gst-plugins-bad0.10 0.10.18
<mdeslaur> seb128: bug 522897 and bug 522901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522897 in gstreamer0.10 "DVD Menus are displayed but not clickable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522901 in gstreamer0.10 "DVD video playback pauses after ~1s, audio continues" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522901
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey
<seb128> I noticed, good catch!
<seb128> thanks a lot
<mdeslaur> seb128: would you like to take a look, or can I upload?
<seb128> how did you found it was due to that?
<seb128> oh please upload
<seb128> you got positive feedback on the 2 bugs
<seb128> the 1 second delay one and the menus not working
<mdeslaur> seb128: it wasn't me :) someone mentioned it in one of the bugs
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, I'll upload, thanks!
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks anyway
<seb128> you rock
<mdeslaur> hehe
 * chrisccoulson curses for doing "exit 0" to go back to packaging branch without refreshing and unapplying my quilt patches
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, it happened to me quite often. Don't bzr bd-do then
<didrocks> cd ../build-area/..… && quilt refresh && cp <youpatch> ..
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - too late ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh well, i probably won't do that again
 * didrocks hugs chrisccoulson, same for me, most of the time :)
<didrocks> just "grrr, bzr-do again"
<didrocks> "oh crap, I could have save it…"
 * chrisccoulson hugs didrocks
<pitti> asac: upload> yes, it was more of a cheering than a request :)
<didrocks> seb128: when you have some free time, can you can python-quickly-core and python-quickly-common, please?
<seb128> didrocks, new?
<didrocks> opsss, s/can/new
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> looking
<seb128> do they need to go to main or universe?
<seb128> didrocks, btw look at the recent g-c-c bugs
<seb128> didrocks, there is one happening on theme switch which I think might be due to your recent change
<seb128> it's a crash
<didrocks> seb128: ok, looking at them
<didrocks> seb128: they should be kept in universe
<seb128> didrocks, newed
<asac> pitti: ? cheering?
<didrocks> seb128: sweet, thanks ;)
<seb128> np
<seb128> didrocks, btw your replaces version are weird
<pitti> asac: like "great work, can't wait to see it in lucid"
<seb128> didrocks, they are newer than your upload
<asac> pitti: ah :) ok
<seb128> asac, ie, stop slacking and blocking us :p
 * seb128 hugs asac
<asac> heh
<didrocks> seb128: argh, that's because I planned to release 0.4 but rick pushed me to release 0.3.90 sooner and I didn't think about changing that piece :/
 * asac hugs all desktopers and in particular seb128 ;)
 * pitti hugs back asac
<asac> .... and pitti of course :)
<pitti> right
<pitti> sorry, -EFOCUS
<seb128> vuntz, hum, your gnome-2-28 webpage is buggy
<seb128> vuntz, it seems it's listed GNOME 2.30 now
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, how is the vte update going now?
<seb128> mvo, do you need any help to test it or something?
<mvo> seb128: no, still sitting in bzr, got caught up with software-center stuff
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do you think you will have a slot for it today?
<mvo> yes
<seb128> cool, thanks
<mvo> hm, ./.libs/libvte.so: undefined reference to `vte_bg_root_surface'
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - ok, g-s-d is working and pushed
<chrisccoulson> the only other patch i refreshed is the autotools one, so you might want to check the other if you haven't done already (although, it is built and working)
<nigelb> njpatel, ping
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sweet! I refreshe the autotools one already, but as you added that to makefile.am back, yeah. the other are refreshed (see changelog ;)). I'll give them a try later
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll leave that for you to upload anyway, i can't upload g-s-d ;)
<njpatel> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> njpatel, there was a pitivi version number bug that you had attached a patch.  I'm not sure if its worth a UIFe to get in.  thoughts?
<njpatel> nigelb, I can't even remember it :/, was there a bug report?
<nigelb> its bug 314885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<nigelb> njpatel, lol, it was around a month back
<nigelb> okay 3 months back
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, side-effect of working on 2.30.0
<seb128> vuntz, you think it will be changed back to watch 2.28 or should I workaround that locally in the scripts be use?
<seb128> be -> we
<njpatel> nigelb, ah right :) Yeah, I mean it would make PiTiVi look a bit nicer, and especially as it's on the CD now, that's probably important
<vuntz> seb128: I'll fix it later
<vuntz> but yeah, I'll fix it
<seb128> vuntz, thank you!
<seb128> vuntz, how are you otherwise?
<nigelb> njpatel, you need a bunch of things then :D Uife, and a new debdiff
<njpatel> nigelb, it shouldn't have translation consequences as I think pitivi just builds the project name + app-name on the fly
<nigelb> no, but screenshots might have to be re-done
<njpatel> nigelb, urgh, I don't have time right now to do that
<njpatel> nigelb, I'll try and take a look later in the week, but I'm not 100% i'll be able to
<nigelb> njpatel, do you want me to take over?
<vuntz> seb128: good. Having fun with a .0 release :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - xulrunner-1.9.1 can be demoted to universe can't it? (i can't see any xulrunner-1.9.1-dev reverse build-depends, and there are no binary rdepends in main now either)
<seb128> vuntz, I noticed ;-)
<njpatel> nigelb, if you can, that would be great, though I expect it's quite low priority :)
<tseliot> pitti: any objections to this commit for lp:jockey? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406516/ (it simplifies the code and improves driver detection)
<nigelb> njpatel, I was reviewing patches, so I'll just work on getting this one in :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oki, thanks :)
<njpatel> nigelb, awesome, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/551048
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551048 in gnome-control-center "segmentation fault in gnome-appearance-properties" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's on my plate, I saw that. I'm working on it :)
<seb128> didrocks, excellent, thank you!
<didrocks> seb128: y/w
<pitti> tseliot: looks fine; so the reasoning is that if xorg.conf doesn't exist, it doesn't necessarily mean that the driver is disabled? (it might be auto-detected)
<pitti> tseliot: if it still passes the test suite, fine for me
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: hello
<tseliot> pitti: we're not using autoloading for proprietary drivers, so it should be fine
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, it's not on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hmm, i'm not sure what's keeping it in then
<chrisccoulson> it'd be nice to work that out so i can port that as a priority
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, checkrdepends doesn't see anything
<pitti> chrisccoulson: let me demote, and we'll see what it's complaining about in about an hour
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i know what it is
<chrisccoulson> it's still shipping a xulrunner-dev binary
<pitti> ah, it might get confused about that one
<chrisccoulson> which lots of stuff build-depends on
<pitti> it's built by 1.9.2 as well now
<pitti> demoted
<chrisccoulson> ok, so we're probably ok to demote, and i need to update it to not provide that binary any more
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<tseliot> pitti: shall I start the backend separately when running tests (as in "tests/run")? Or is it dealt with automatically?
<pitti> tseliot: the test suite cares for it (it uses the session bus for it)
<tseliot> pitti: ok, only download_url() failed so things went well (and my manual tests went very well too)
<james_w> seb128: if you want to ask me questions please do :-)
<pedro_> seb128, bonjour, per your last comment on bug 544340 is that a wontfix for the lucid task?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544340 in libcanberra "[lucid] missing translation for GNOME Login Sound" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544340
<seb128> hey james_w, pedro_
<seb128> james_w, how are you?
<seb128> pedro_, you can probably close the lucid task yes, I don't see how that will change there
<james_w> seb128: good thanks, you?
<seb128> james_w, good thanks
<pedro_> seb128, roger that, thank you!
<james_w> sorry I haven't been responsive, but I never saw any questions, only complaints I wasn't answering questions :-)
<seb128> james_w, so we were wondering what is the best way to transition packaging bzr to the official way
<james_w> so, easiest way, just drop your ~ubuntu-desktop branch and use the lp:ubuntu/* ones, but that may not achieve what you want?
<seb128> james_w, the indicator-* are packaged in ~ubuntu-desktop right now
<seb128> james_w, well, we loose history of what we did this way
<seb128> and ted complained it breaks their daily builds, etc
<seb128> since they merge back packaging from us usually
<seb128> and we change the basis
<seb128> ie the 2 don't have common history
<seb128> I'm not sure what is the best
<seb128> if we should try to move what we have now
<james_w> right, that takes some more work then
<seb128> or if they need to rework what they have
<james_w> and is a bit beyond bzr's capabilities to do elegantly right now
<tseliot> pitti: can I upload jockey when I'm done committing things in bzr? Or are there any further pending changes?
<pitti> tseliot: no, everything is in bzr
<tseliot> pitti: ok, thanks
<seb128> james_w, what would you recommend doing in those cases?
<seb128> james_w, just switching to the autoimport and tell dx to rebase their build on those
<seb128> ?
<james_w> seb128: let me ponder to see if I can come up with something that will work for you without having to solve the general problem.
<seb128> james_w, thanks!
<james_w> I realise that's not a very satisfactory answer though :-)
<james_w> let me know if you are blocked on something so that I can prioritise it
<seb128> that's fine, we don't have an hurry to switch anyway
<seb128> I suggested waiting after lucid now
<seb128> we though it would be easy and that we could try on some packages
<seb128> but we did hit that issue
<seb128> I'm fine dailying workflow changes to after uds
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> good morning
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: in how many hours is the meeting today?
<rickspencer3> 2h37
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: I'm being confused by how we follow dst changes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so one hour later
<seb128> rickspencer3, so our call is in 1h37?
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, that's ambiguous
<rickspencer3> seb128, if it's based on UTC, then  yes
<rickspencer3> if it's based on Seattle time, then it's in 36 mins :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> how do I know? ;-)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, are you around
<rickspencer3> seb128, just pick one ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hey, yes, I'm there :-)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, did you have a totally epic day yesterday, or what?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: why do you say that? :-)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: because of flooding your ML with "fix released" in Quickly?
<rickspencer3> well, I assume you used some kind of time traveling advice to get Quickly done and to all that Gnome uploading, and manage all those bugs
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you discovered my secret :-)
<seb128> didrocks, you flooded -changes too :p
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back
<vish> seb128: hi.. where does this bug need to be fixed? Bug #551018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551018 in human-theme "Ubuntu screensaver has old logo" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551018
<vish> AFAIK , human theme isnt even installed in Lucid..
<pitti> tseliot: \o/ thanks
<seb128> vish, it's not?
<seb128> vish, I've it installed
<tseliot> pitti: two bugs (actually 3) should be gone now with my last commits :-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, so let's say we keep the call 1 hour before the meeting?
<vish> seb128: human icon theme? wasnt it moved to the universe?
<seb128> rickspencer3, it makes less interruptions in my afternoon, I can focus on work and then stop for call & meeting
<rickspencer3> seb128, wfm
<seb128> + usually do some paperwork or activity report between
<rickspencer3> sounds good, I'm all for not interrupting seb128
<seb128> ;-)
<vish> seb128: weird , that the human gtk theme installs the icon :s thanks for pointing that out
<seb128> vish, "human-theme"
<seb128> vish, /usr/share/pixmaps/ubuntu-screensaver.svg
<vish> seb128: gotcha..
<seb128> vish, I talked about that with kwwii some hours ago btw
<vish> neat..
<asac> Riddell: hola ... could you check: 537617 ? thats chromium video html5 support which was still missing
<Riddell> asac: what do i need to do?
<asac> Riddell: archive admin ;)
<asac> NEWing basically
<Riddell> right, will do
<asac> coool
<Keybuk> seb128: ok, I may be going mad here ...
<Keybuk> but I'm convinced my terminals are sliiiiiightly transparent
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, bug #548428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548428 in chromium-browser "Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): Unknown error" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548428
<rickspencer3> thoughts on someone who can look into this?
<pitti> rickspencer3: heh, I was just about to ask you about this
<pitti> and was about to ct-rev
<pitti> it's universe, after all?
<seb128> Keybuk, right, that's the new lucid look I guess
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, fta is quite knowledgable about chromium, he might be able to figure that out quicker than i can
<rickspencer3> pitti, correct
<Keybuk> seb128: how do I turn it off ?!
<seb128> Keybuk, if you hint it changes settings of your it shouldn't talk to chrisccoulson
<seb128> he did the changes there
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, chromium-browser is a community package
<pitti> rickspencer3, chrisccoulson: it's allegedly fixed in the daily PPA
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk, at the moment, select "Transparent" and move the slider all the way to opaque
 * Keybuk is using the Daily PPA and I still get that error
<pitti> so, just needs a new upload, I figure
<chrisccoulson> that will override the theme settings
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: I have "Solid Colour" selected already
<rickspencer3> pitti, I ct-rev'd it
<pitti> Keybuk: it's bug 549552 FYI
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk, yeah, that currently means "Solid colour unless the theme specifies something else"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549552 in gnome-terminal "[lucid] solid colour BG is transparent" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549552
<chrisccoulson> i intend to fix that before release though ;)
<chrisccoulson> this might sound like a really obvious question, but do people experiencing the chromium issue have "TLS1.0" checked in the security sections of the preferences?
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be working fine here
<pitti> didrocks: "Forbid to autologin for user with encrypted home", is that still on track? or should we postpone it?
<didrocks> pitti: still on track, just after the GNOME updates :)
<didrocks> pitti: should be easy, just to find time to do it *sigh*
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<LaserJock> didrocks: any pressing UNE bugs?
<didrocks> LaserJock: I'm on g-c-c bug. I have two that will be easy to fix for me as I've touched at the code quite recently. Let me have a look for others (one sec)
<didrocks> LaserJock: bug #414353 but I'm afraid this one can be complex
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414353 in clutk "Cannot scroll to bottom of system menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414353
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, let me check
<LaserJock> didrocks: well, I'll have a look and see if I can get anything out of it
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i'm sure that's not the issue really, i just checked the number of comments on the upstream bug now
<rickspencer3> good, because I can't find the option ;)
<didrocks> LaserJock: ok, this one should be easier if you want to play with another thing: bug #283914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283914 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher doesn't reflect changed icons in main menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283914
<didrocks> LaserJock: apart from that all seems on track, thanks to you and other awesome contributors :)
<rickspencer3> LaserJock ftw!
<LaserJock> kenvandine: hey, we're down to 13s cold start and ~6s if gwibber-service is running
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> that bug is weird
<seb128> so my xorg not being back on return from user switch
<seb128> it's not an hang or crash
<seb128> it's the external screen being off
<seb128> and I'm working on laptop docked with lid closed
<seb128> I opened the lid to see if I could try changing brightness
<didrocks> oh :/
<seb128> hum
<seb128> network changed when undocking too
<seb128> did what I wrote went through?
<didrocks> seb128: last sentence was: seb128 | I opened the lid to see if I could try changing brightness
<pitti> seb128, didrocks, chrisccoulson: are you working on nautilus, or can I muck with the branch for a bit? (upgrade to 2a, and do a fix)
<seb128> didrocks, ok that was it
<didrocks> pitti: I'm not.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not doing anything with nautilus
<seb128> pitti, go for it
 * pitti turns the crank, thanks guys
<pitti> I'm going to eliminate the "Unmount" menu entry
<pitti> (bug 453072)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453072 in gvfs "Context menu for an USB pendrive shows "Unmount", "Eject" and "Safely Remove Drive"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453072
<didrocks> pitti: so, we will keep Eject and Safely Remove, right?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> I can see users complaining ;-)
<pitti> I don't see how to unify those under the current conditions
<seb128> that's those sort of bugs where you never get everybody happy
<pitti> most USB sticks are buggy and report that they have removable media
<didrocks> seb128: I see newcomers afraid about this when doing my presentation and coming about usb stick  :)
<pitti> and we don't known whether they lie
<didrocks> even if all is explained in upstream bug report, they don't understand that
<seb128> yeah, I don't say changing is wrong ;-)
<seb128> I'm curious to know how other OSes deal with that issue though
<pitti> but "unmount" is a non-intuitive geek option
<pitti> it's still there on teh CLI and in palimpsest
<pitti> seb128: windows doesn't have an "unmount"
<didrocks> yeah, people wanting to just "unmount", can use "unmount" in CLI :)
<pitti> but it has been discussed to death already
<seb128> well safely remove and eject are similar too on usb key...
<pitti> I think the "drop unmount and keep the two others" is a sensible approach for now, and has some broader consensus
<pitti> seb128: right, see "buggy usb keys"
<seb128> anyway go go go pitti
<seb128> without unmount it's already much better :-)
<pitti> right, and these two do make perfect sense for drives with removable media
<pitti> (CD-ROMs, card readers, photo cameras, etc.)
<didrocks> sure it will still be an improvment :-)
<pitti> and it's easy enough to explain the difference between "remove the medium" and "remove the drive"
<pitti> (much easier than "unmount" anyway :)
<didrocks> heh ^^
<fta> rickspencer3, should be fixed with the next upload (already visible in the -beta ppa if you want to test), i will upload to lucid once the -codecs-ffmpeg are approved (from NEW)
<rickspencer3> thanks fta
 * pitti imagines explaining that to his mother "erm, it makes the stick go away from the screen, so that you cannot use it any more"
<rickspencer3> I had a feeling you were on it ;)
<rickspencer3> fta, may I assign the bug to you so that folks see it's being handled?
<fta> sure
<fta> rickspencer3, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=chromium  (asac told me Riddell is on it)
<chrisccoulson> ok, pitti, i commented on bug 549552 now. i had a think about it and i'm not sure if there is any other way of doing it properly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549552 in gnome-terminal "[lucid] solid colour BG is transparent" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549552
<rickspencer3> fta, you are asking Riddell to upload it?
<fta> rickspencer3, it's already uploaded, but stuck in the NEW queue (~4d). needs approval from an archive admin
<Riddell> it's in New, I'll process it when I do my archive admin tasks in a bit
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell, thanks fta
<fta> once done, i will upload the new beta of chromium
<fta> (shouldn't need NEW)
<fta> jcastro, someone told me the chromium theme extension is making acid3 regress quite a lot, so it's most probably causing weird rendering everywhere
<fta> jcastro, i meant, the Ubuntu light-themes scrollbars
<jcastro> fta: it causes tons of sad tabs too. We should not recommend it to people
<jcastro> fta: I will blog a warning after lunch
<fta> thanks
<fta> someone should file a bug too, sad is always bad
<jcastro> fta: for like 2 weeks I thought it was just some upstream churn
<jcastro> technoviking reported it to the extension author
<fta> link?
<jcastro> I think he contacted him, I'll find out.
<jcastro> is there a bug tracker for extensions?
<tseliot> pitti: isn't nvidia-common installed by default any more?
<Technoviking> jcastro: He said it was a bug in webkit
<Technoviking> I will find the bug report
<jcastro> is "it's a webkit bug" the new "iz gtk boog"?
<Technoviking> https://code.google.com/p/chrome-ubuntu-themes/issues/detail?id=1#c1
<dobey> hmm
<tseliot> no desktop meeting today?
<dobey> pitti: ping. what's the plan wrt: #530605 btw?
<didrocks> tseliot: it's in one hour (dailight saving) :) The strange thing is that my calendar didn't update to reflect the change…
<chrisccoulson> bah, i hate daylight saving
<tseliot> didrocks: ok, let's blame it on google calendar then
<chrisccoulson> i don't know where i am now in relation to everybody else
<didrocks> tseliot: at least, I know I'm not alone to have a shifted calendar, same for you chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i think so
<desrt> bryceh: so do you know anything about this failure to allocate X server memory?
<pitti> re
<pitti> chrisccoulson: replied to the bug
<didrocks> re pitti. Same for you, a not updated google calendar regarding time shift?
<pitti> tseliot: jockey-common recommends it, so it should be there
<pitti> didrocks: what about gcal?
<tseliot> pitti: ah, ok, I was looking for it in the wrong place (i.e. ubuntu-desktop)
<pitti> dobey: well, "in progress"...
<pitti> tseliot: it's a library-like package, we don't want to seed such things
<pitti> didrocks: yes, the desktop team meeting is wrong
<tseliot> pitti: yes, my memory is the only problem here :-P
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I was thinking that gcalc will update due to daylight saving
<dobey> pitti: is it going to hold up beta2?
<pitti> dobey: no, but final
<dobey> pitti: ah, ok
<pitti> dobey: (I still hope that it'll be fixed before, but it's not marked as a beta-2 blocker)
<dobey> pitti: i think we'll be ok anyway. i just realized that my brain was being silly re: freeze dates
<dobey> pitti: ah, well i've a fix for ubuntuone-client (which is why i set the in progress for us)
<dobey> pitti: but my brain was totally thinking that the freeze for b2 was 00:00 today, instead of thursday :)
<pitti> *phew* :)
<didrocks> seb128: ah back ;) so, doing g-d-u, gnome-keyring, libgnome, gnome-screensaver and gnome-utils (I guess we should do some version mangling in gnome-keyring like 2.92.93.is.2.30.0?)
<seb128> didrocks, why?
<seb128> didrocks, let me gnome-keyring
<didrocks> seb128: you released 2.92.92git20100322-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, g-d-u has been done by pitti 2 days ago
<seb128> didrocks, arg
<seb128> didrocks, sorry about that
<didrocks> seb128: 2.30.1 for g-d-u?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> yes
<seb128> it was uploaded to fd.o
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<pitti> oh, is it
 * pitti checks watch file
<didrocks> so, I have gnome-screensaver and gnome-utils :)
<pitti> oh, indeed
<seb128> bah, the gnome-keyring typo sucks
<pitti> urgh, 29 -> 92?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well next cycle should be 3.0
<pitti> fortunately the 2.x series will end in a forseeable future :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah ;)
<pitti> 2.15 -> 2.51 would have been much worse
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there any way of finding out how many packages i've sponsored for somebody?
<chrisccoulson> without taking up too much time ;)
<pitti> I think dholbach used to have some stats
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks, i will ask him when he's around
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I search site:lists.ubuntu.com with your two names, and ubuntu-changes tells you most of it. It's not exact though.
<chrisccoulson> james_w - thanks, that seems to be good enough actually
<vuntz> seb128: I fixed version-2-28
<seb128> vuntz, thanks!
<vuntz> seb128: (it won't get updated anymore, though)
<seb128> vuntz, oh? :-(
<seb128> vuntz, well I guess 2.28 will not change lot
<vuntz> seb128: I can probably configure it to be updated for some time
<vuntz> seb128: but it'd be safer if you ping me a bit later for this ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, don't bother, but if you could get 2.30 to keep updating during next cycle that would be nicer ;-)
<vuntz> (it's just a few more lines, but I'm focused on someting else)
<seb128> vuntz, ok sure, no hurry
<desrt> is there any way for me to get my hands on the .deb packages that were used to build the beta CD?
<seb128> vuntz, it's not like 2.28 tarballs would we uploaded today
<vuntz> seb128: version-2.30 will get updated until September
<seb128> desrt, yes
<vuntz> seb128: I actually did a few 2.28 tarballs ;-)
<desrt> this X server crash is definitely a regression in [something] since the beta was released
<desrt> since the beta itself is quite fine
<seb128> desrt, what crash?
<desrt> seb128: where are they?
<seb128> desrt, I'm not sure you have all of those in a directory
<desrt> seb128: i get an error about "unabel to allocate memory" when i do xrandr
<desrt> and X quits
<seb128> but you have archives on launchpad for all deb published to ubuntu
<desrt> (the error goes into the X server log)
<desrt> well
<desrt> i suspect it will either be the intel driver or the kernel
<seb128> desrt, try maybe asking #ubuntu-x if the bug is known before
<seb128> desrt, well
<kenvandine> LaserJock, great, that is a good improvement... still wish it was faster for you
<seb128> desrt, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+changelog
<desrt> right... that's nice of course
<seb128> desrt, you can click on any version and download the deb
<desrt> but i want to be able to install the .deb from the beta CD
<desrt> oh.
<kenvandine> LaserJock, my netbook is 3s for client, service and desktopcouch to start
<desrt> ok.  that's quite perfect :)
<seb128> desrt, it works the same for any source
<desrt> i can see diffs too
<desrt> nice
<seb128> to get debs you click on the version
<desrt> ah.  librarian
<seb128> than on the arch you use
<desrt> didn't it used to be called the graveyard or something? :)
<seb128> and those are listed
<seb128> that's debian
<desrt> ah
<seb128> we use a library there ;-)
 * desrt makes a list of package versions on the liveCD and reboots back into his shattered world
<seb128> session restart brb
<chrisccoulson> excellent, my new passport has just arrived
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad that arrived in time for UDS ;)
<kenvandine> that reminds me... i should double check when mine expires
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: you need a passport for uds-m? isn't it in europe? :)
<kenvandine> yay... got another year :)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, yes, i probably should still have a passport though, and i don't think i'd get on a flight out of the UK without one
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, mine expired at the start of may ;)
<chrisccoulson> that only took a few weeks for them to turn that around anyway, i was a bit concerned that i wouldn't get it in time ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you don't need one for Brussels :)
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, bryceh, ccheney, chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, Nafai, pitti, RAOF, Riddell, seb128, tseliot, tkamppeter meeting time, right?
<tkamppeter> hi
<pitti> right
<chrisccoulson> i think so ;)
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> hey
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-30
<ArneGoetje> o/
<Riddell> afternoon
<kenvandine> i might need to duck out at some point
 * tseliot waves
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ack
<rickspencer3> shall we start with kenvandine and partner update?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> OLS has a couple FFE still in the pipe, i think they are expected to land today if approved
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at the status today, they are on the wiki
<kenvandine> and there was a request for a UIF exception of u1 client, not sure if that will happen or not
<kenvandine> music store beta is going well, and there will be libu1 and rb plugin bug fix releases today'ish
<kenvandine> DX seems pretty on track, nothing major coming
<kenvandine> i think that is it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I've seen a few UI tweaks the last few days from Dx
<rickspencer3> is that about done, or are there more changes to expect?
<kenvandine> i think that was it
<kenvandine> which was mostly just reverting the strings back, i think
<kenvandine> and there is the screensaver thing which we patched
<seb128> the indicator-message strings change too
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, little pips next to status in Me Menu for instance
<seb128> to say "configuring..." now
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, that isn't changing again though right?
<seb128> before starting the application for the first ime
<seb128> no, but it's new from this week
 * kenvandine still thinks that work flow is a little confusing 
<seb128> or previous week now rather
<kenvandine> if you had been running it already
<kenvandine> but i guess a short hump to get over
<seb128> right, I was a bit surprised to see that landing now
<seb128> especially that the logic is wrong
<seb128> anyway not a meeting subject
<kenvandine> ok, moving on
 * kenvandine hands mic back
 * rickspencer3 hands mic to Riddel
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Kubuntu update?
<Riddell>  * new logo decided http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-new-logo.png needs Design Team to tidy up
<Riddell>  * KDE 4.4.2 packaged and uploaded to lucid, compiling away now
<Riddell>  * KOffice 2.1.2 packaged and uploaded
<Riddell>  * http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 milestoned bugs down to 16
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<rickspencer3> Riddell, can I just say that you are doing an awesome job with Kubuntu and Kubuntu team!
<rickspencer3> thanks much
<Riddell> two high priority bugs, akonadi being broken on upgrades and hal not mounting disks
<Riddell> both need some more investigation but will probably be after beta 2
<Riddell> why thank you rickspencer3
<pitti> I followed up to the hal one, but I don't understand the problem yet
<pitti> I had one suspicion, but that wasn't it
<chrisccoulson> kubuntu still uses hal for mounting?
<Riddell> yes
<pitti> hal doesn't require any privileges for mounting internal drives these days
<pitti> but at least in karmic kde actually used a fancy kdesu wrapper, AFAIR
<rickspencer3> moving on?
<rickspencer3> oops, sorry, didn't mean to interupt
<Riddell> rickspencer3: yes we'll discuss later
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> seb128 brought up the next topic, related to bugs for 10.04 stable updates
<rickspencer3> seb128, did I get that right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we have a list of rc bugs for lucid now
<seb128> but I'm wondering if we want to start building a list of bugs we want to fix in lucid updates if not in lucid
<seb128> and how we build this list
<pitti> wouldn't that be the same list, by and large?
<seb128> and how much we want to have on it
<pitti> i. e. every bug which is targetted to lucid becomes an SRU target after release
<seb128> pitti, well discussion from yesterday hint that rickspencer3 want the > High list driven to 0 quickly
<pitti> well, "potential" target
<seb128> so where do we put the "lucid update" bugs
<pitti> I agree, because those are release blockers
<seb128> I think we have too many mediums
<seb128> they don't all quality for it
<seb128> qualify
<chrisccoulson> i thought release blockers were "high" and milestoned too?
<pitti> seb128: then we can wontfix them for lucid post-release
<chrisccoulson> can we not change the milestone for ones we want to SRU to "lucid-updates"?
<pitti> seb128: for the "potential" side, I think we should go over the list around release time and wontfix the ones which aren't appropriate for SRU
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine with that, I just want to agree on a common way to mark those
<pitti> chrisccoulson: YES WE CAN!
<pitti> *cough* :)
<seb128> I don't like the wontfixing
<pitti> indeed, I think that's an appropriate milestone
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then :)
<seb128> users tend to take that a slap in the face
<pitti> but bugs which aren't SRU targets are better "wontfix"ed after release
<seb128> and get angry and start arguing
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, you only won't fix the bug task
<rickspencer3> not the whole bug
<pitti> we won't "wontfix" the bug, just the lucid target
<seb128> rickspencer3, we don't have lucid+1 in launchpad now
<seb128> so wontfixing == closing
<seb128> we can't open a lucid+1 task
<rickspencer3> can we milestone it "later" for now?
<seb128> pitti, well that's equivalent
<pitti> seb128: wontfix after release -> not close
<seb128> pitti, what task stay open?
<ArneGoetje> how about changing the milestone to 'later'?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think if you "won't fix" all of the targetted tasks, then launchpad automatically creates an untargetted task (which you can keep open)
<seb128> pitti, right, "after release"
<pitti> seb128: well, it works before the release as well (LP will create a "floating" task)
<seb128> oh ok, I didn't try that recently
<seb128> it used to not work
<pitti> but I was saying that we should do it around release time, becuase before that we can still potentially fix them
<pitti> seb128: it works fine
<seb128> good
<seb128> so seems people agree on not changing anything
<rickspencer3> seb128, so what do you think of pitti's proposal that we do this after final freeze?
<seb128> and revisit our target of opportunity list after lucid hard freeze
<rickspencer3> rather try to fix the ones we can between now and then?
<seb128> and close or milestone to .1?
<rickspencer3> I'm not too worries about specifically how we adjust the bug task properties, so much as:
<rickspencer3> 1. when do we start building the list
<rickspencer3> 2. what is the logic for what goes into such a list
<rickspencer3>  
<rickspencer3> seb128, thoughts about those questions?
<seb128> well, seems 1. is "we already have it"
<seb128> it's our "100 bugs"
<seb128> or whatever we call those target or opportunity list
<seb128> ie all the team assigned with lucid tasks < high
<rickspencer3> interesting
<seb128> well that's what I got from this discussion
<seb128> pitti, ^ right?
<rickspencer3> so basically, if it's targeted to Lucid, we are committed to fixing it in *some* version of 10.04
<seb128> so just keep adding things there
<pitti> seb128: correct
<seb128> and triage the list at lucid time
<seb128> close the things we will not change in lucid
<seb128> and milestone the ones we want to sru for .1
<seb128> rickspencer3, well, we will revisit the list at lucid hard freeze time
<seb128> and wontfix those we drop
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> makes sense to me
<pitti> sounds like a plan to me
<seb128> works for everybody?
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> rickspencer3, I think we have an agreement there
<rickspencer3> kewl
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> ok, so next topic is blueprints for 10.10
<rickspencer3> I'm not setting any deadline yet, but I know some folks are starting to think about this
<rickspencer3> so I started an informal list here:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintList
<rickspencer3> I put on topics that have come out of conversations I've already had with folks, some community, but mostly other Canonical teams
<rickspencer3> If you want to, you can feel free to use this as a scratch pad too
<rickspencer3> but also, thought you might want to see what I am thinking about as well
<rickspencer3> I know that bryceh already has a tight list of blueprints and sessions that he wants to do with RAOF for xorg
<rickspencer3> so that's that topic, unless there are questions
 * didrocks will add his note from his thought too :)
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> so next is release status
 * rickspencer3 hands mic to pitti
<pitti> so, first a look at http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-2.html
<pitti> seems we are well within the plan
<pitti> and the remaining bits don't look scary any more
<pitti> good job!
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> which extends to the RC bug list
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> (RC bug list updated yesterday)
<pitti> I already caught up with chrisccoulson about his bugs, and they seem on track
<pitti> the ones that worry me now are bug 507148 and bug 491210 from the X.org/kernel side
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507148 in linux "[lucid] desktop runs out of video memory on ATI Radeon Mobility 7500" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491210 in linux "[i865G] Monitor Resolution limited to 800x600" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491210
<pitti> they are both in kernel land for now, but bryceh, do you happen to know whether there's hope for them?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you know if bug 447431 is still relevant?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447431 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon dies with BadMatch" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447431
<pitti> other than those three, I'm fairly impressed with our progress, good work team!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes, i'm going to get back to that bug this week
<seb128> we get a lot of crashes "../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed."
<seb128> in random softwares
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just saw one like that reported against firefox
<seb128> does anybody known if that's an issue in the xorg stack?
<pitti> is there a bug for it which should be on the RC radar?
<seb128> that's what I'm asking there
<seb128> I get a crash every day at least on GNOME components with the "../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." error in the title
<seb128> but it's never in the same softwares
<tseliot> tjaalton: does it ring a bell? ^^
<chrisccoulson> pitti / seb128 - bug 507062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507062 in libxcb "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062
<chrisccoulson> but that was already closed as fixed
<seb128> how do we deal with all the duplicates?
<seb128> reopen that one and duplicate everything?
<pitti> sounds sensible
<seb128> ok, will do that
<pitti> seb128: can you please target it to lucid, too?
<seb128> will do
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> did anyone else notice something bug related which we shoudl track?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I've noticed a decrease in the total # of RC bugs
<pitti> or has concerns about this WIs/assigned bugs?
<rickspencer3> and that most people with an RC bug have but 1 bug
<rickspencer3> this seems promising to me
<pitti> rickspencer3: don't worry, we won't run out of work anytime soon :)
<rickspencer3> am I seeing the world thorugh rose colored glasses
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> lol
<pitti> but yes, getting the RC list down is great
<didrocks> rickspencer3: aubergine one :)
<seb128> urg
<rickspencer3> ok, beta 2 will be bring a crush of RC bugs
 * rickspencer3 kicks didrocks
<didrocks> *ouch*
<rickspencer3> (nice one didrocks)
<rickspencer3> pitti, that was it for me
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=_XAllocID
<pitti> </release status sermon> (still interested in feedback about the two X.org driver failures, though)
<seb128> I'm too lazy to dup those 67 crashes I think
<seb128> does anybody has a script for that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would create a lot of bug spam ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, you can use bughugger for that!
<pitti> seb128: lp-set-dup
<pitti> seb128: but we should also have a bug pattern for that, I'll write one
<seb128> thank
<rickspencer3> that sounds great
<rickspencer3> pitti, shall we adjourn the meeting?
<pitti> seb128: use ctrl+mouse selection to get the list of numbers, and call lp-set-dup on it with the master bug being first
<pitti> rickspencer3: WFM
<pitti> AOB?
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> AOB?
<pitti> "any other business"
<pitti> sorry
<rickspencer3> oh, rgiht
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<rickspencer3> was having a parsing error
 * pitti though it was fairly common in meetings
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<seb128> no
<didrocks> neither do I :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, the universe of what I don't know is almost infinitely larger than the universe of what I do know
<rickspencer3> I am at peace with this ;)
<pitti> which is true for everyone :)
<rickspencer3> ok, lets call it wrap, give everyone a bit of time back
<pitti> but fortunately we all know different parts of the universe :)
<pitti> wAssertionMessage: indicator-applet: ../../src/xcb_io.c :385 : _XAllocID: L'assertion « ret != inval_id » a échoué.
<pitti> translating assertion messages is a little overzealous..
<seb128> well somebody marked the string to translate...
<chrisccoulson> to confuse things even more, that assertion comes from xlib
<seb128> but yeah
<chrisccoulson> and not libxcb
<seb128> pedro_, there?
<pedro_> seb128, yup here
<seb128> pedro_, do you think you could try to duplicate https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=_XAllocID of bug #507062 for us?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507062 in libxcb "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062
<seb128> pedro_, <pitti> seb128: use ctrl+mouse selection to get the list of numbers, and call lp-set-dup on it with the master bug being first
<pedro_> seb128, yes i'll take care of that
<pitti> seb128: are you going to reopen the bug or shall I?
<seb128> pitti, I did it
<seb128> pitti, assigned to our team as high too
<seb128> it has over 80 duplicates all over the desktop
<seb128> pedro_, thanks!
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 back
<pedro_> seb128, you're welcome ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i reassigned it to libx11 too
<chrisccoulson> which is where the assertion comes from
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<kenvandine> damn, desktopcouch and ubuntuone pegging my CPU has really made my battery life suck
<pitti> seb128: argh, but patterns currently do not support these kinds of cross-package bugs; I'll add that to apport, but I need to leave for supermarket & dinner first
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, have fun
 * pitti uploads nau-"unmount-b-gone"-tilus
 * kenvandine heads out again
<LaserJock> kenvandine: 3s! :(
<kenvandine> LaserJock, yeah, i wish i know why it was so much slower on your netbook
<kenvandine> your's seems to be the extreme case
<LaserJock> I still get 6s just for warm start
<kenvandine> weird, same processor as me
<LaserJock> yeah, it's a pretty standard netbook
<kenvandine> and my disk seems pretty slow
<LaserJock> I wonder if I wipe out the config, settings and start over if it would help
<LaserJock> it didn't seem like my DB was huge, in fact it was pretty small if I remember right
<fta> Riddell, what's the reason for the reject?
<Riddell> fta: just e-mailed
<Riddell> ffmpeg-mt/libavcodec/jrevdct.c
<Riddell> term 2 needs to be in debian/copyright
<Riddell> or better, include the whole licence
<fta> Riddell, i've already listed that file, so i just need to add the whole wording, right?
<didrocks> time for dinner
<Riddell> fta: it needs at least the sentence required in term (2), but I'd just include the whole licence for clarity
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> Riddell, will that do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/406648/
<Riddell> fta: yes good with me
<james_w> baptistemm: hi, it seems you didn't branch off lp:ubuntu/bluez to do your apport work, which means I can't merge it in directly
<fta> Riddell, just re-uploaded
<Riddell> fta: let me see if I can find something wrong with it this time :)
<baptistemm> james_w, ah sorry, I will just provide a patch in a bug report then
<james_w> baptistemm: that's ok, I'm merging it with a trick
<james_w> baptistemm: I just wondered if there was a particular reason such as some incorrect documentation I should fix?
<baptistemm> james_w, the branch lp:ubuntu/bluez is not up to date : /
<james_w> ah, ok
<baptistemm> normlay you just have to take source_bluez.py and drop in debian/ to update the previous version
<baptistemm> normally
<baptistemm> sorry for the additional work :/
<chrisccoulson> mvo - does synaptic spawn more than one thread that uses xlib?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes, two processes
<pitti> I'm off IRC for a while for gdm debugging, round 23
<mvo> chrisccoulson: well, sort of, the second is really just the vte terminal
<chrisccoulson> mvo - and the vte terminal is in a separate thread (not just another process)?
<mvo> didrocks, kenvandine: I will do a empathy upload to fix some upgrade issues, do you have anything pending
<chrisccoulson> (so they're sharing data)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I need to look at the code but I think its sepearte processes
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's ok then
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I'm not 100% positive on this
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i was just trying to come up with ideas about bug 507062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507062 in libx11 "synaptic assert failure: synaptic: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507062
<chrisccoulson> i've seen one way it will crash, but that would only be cause by more than one thread
<kenvandine> mvo, nope
<mvo> chrisccoulson: can you reproduce it?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: the crash I mean?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i can't, but i've just been looking at the xlib code, and i spotted one way it can crash
<chrisccoulson> but that would only happen if more than one thread were allocating resources without having called XInitThreads
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hm, does that mean I can just call gdk_threads_init () and the bug goes away ;) ?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - well, i grepped the gtk source code, and didn't see a call to XInitThreads at all
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering if that's the issue :-/
<chrisccoulson> but i don't know this code well enough to have an opinion yet ;)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> I'm too busy just now to have a look, sorry :(
<chrisccoulson> mvo - that's ok
<mvo> if you have more clues or a way to reproduce I will love to hear about it
<chrisccoulson> i have synaptic in gdb now to try and find out ;)
<davmor2> what the package name for palimpsest please
<chrisccoulson> gnome-disk-utility
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: thanks
 * mvo hugs chrisccoulson
<didrocks> mvo: nothing on track for me for empathy
 * chrisccoulson hugs mvo
<seb128> didrocks, track for empathy?
<mvo> didrocks: thanks, uploaded
<didrocks> seb128: "mvo | didrocks, kenvandine: I will do a empathy upload to fix some upgrade issues, do you have anything pending"
<mvo> seb128: I just asked if I can upload away
<didrocks> mvo: thanks :)
<seb128> mvo, upload vte? ;-)
 * seb128 hides
<mvo> it fails to build!
 * mvo kicks it
<mvo> and before that it takes *ages* to get to the point where it fails
<mvo> *grumpf*
<seb128> :-(
<mvo> seb128: but yearh, still on my list :)
<seb128> "dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)"
<seb128> wth armel?
<mvo> ccheney: hi, re OOo and the corrupted db failure. from what i understand how to fix it is inconclusive (is that the right word?)
<mvo> armel …
<chrisccoulson> mvo - ok, synaptic doesn't appear to be using xlib from multiple threads
<chrisccoulson> so, the other thing that might make it crash in this way is running out of XID's
<james_w> baptistemm: it's up to date now, thanks for the prod
<baptistemm> thanks to you rather
<Riddell> fta: accepted!
<baptistemm> what is the workflow to use when packaging with bzr ?
<baptistemm> imagine a branch already exist with upstream sources and packaging, and a new upstream arises
<Nafai> This is a question I have as well :)
<LaserJock> any couchdb experts around?
<james_w> baptistemm: "bzr merge-upstream --version 1.1 http://example.org/example-1.1.tar.gz" is the basis
<baptistemm> james_w, doing that in the bzr repository ?
<james_w> baptistemm: yeah
<james_w> LaserJock: do I need to point you to !ask? :-)
<baptistemm> merge-upstream is a plugin ?
<james_w> it's in the bzr-builddeb package
<baptistemm> ah okay, thanks , I'll try to use that workflow
<fta> Riddell, thanks!!
<LaserJock> james_w: well, sometimes I prefer to keep my stupid questions to myself until I know there's a finite probability that somebody can actually help ;-)
<LaserJock> james_w: but point taken
<LaserJock> I'm trying to figure out how to delete a database from desktop-couch
<james_w> using the web ui, or python, or?
<LaserJock> I tried using the web UI, which seemed to work, except the next time I opened the app it magically recreated  it
<james_w> yes, it will create the db if it doesn't find it there
<james_w> did it put all the data back, or did it appear to revert it?
<LaserJock> pulled in all the data again I think
<LaserJock> this is with gwibber
<LaserJock> I removed the DBs
<james_w> and what would you like it to do?
<LaserJock> and then when I reopen gwibber it recreates everything
<LaserJock> I went to actually delete everything
<LaserJock> *want
<james_w> and not use gwibber?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I'm trying to start over
<LaserJock> to do some testing
<james_w> it sounds like you did to me
<LaserJock> fresh config, etc.
<LaserJock> no, it recreated everything I already had
<james_w> unless you are talking about account settings as well
<LaserJock> yes
<james_w> did you delete all the dbs?
<LaserJock> everything
<LaserJock> yep
<james_w> then I would expect upgrade code that sees you have an empty desktopcouch and imports your settings from the old config file/gconf/whatever it was
<LaserJock> it's gone
<LaserJock> I removed that
<LaserJock> I got rid of anything in ~/ that is gwibber-related
<LaserJock> I guess I shouldn't complain too much about an app keeping my settings *too* well, but it's making it difficult to do testing
<james_w> including from gconf?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I don't know if there's some sort of couchdb flush I can do for it to not remember everything
<james_w> then either you missed something, the settings are stored on some other machine, or you have a phantom gwibber
<james_w> you can compact, but I don't think that will make a differnece
<LaserJock> ah, I think I might have had a gwibber-service process running still
<mvo> seb128: hm, medium funny, its just the udeb that fails to build for whatever reason in vte - do we care about that (I guess we do)
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> it's recreating my entire DB again
 * LaserJock kicks couchdb and does some other work for a while
<seb128> mvo, I would guess we do yes
<seb128> mvo, let's see tomorrow, we still have time before beta2
 * pitti silently sighs about libxklavier
<mvo> seb128: I give it some more minutes and then call for super-hero help (i.e. *you*)
<ccheney> mvo: yea, the only clear way to fix it is to actually uninstall then reinstall, its not clear that even just apt-get install --reinstall is enough
<ccheney> mvo: and if i understood rene even a full reinstall if there is corruption might carry corruption on for a users profile
<dobey> pitti: i heard you :)
<mvo> ccheney: that is scary
<mvo> ccheney: so Conflicts: Replaces: Provides: openoffice.org on abiword and gnumeric ;) ?
<ccheney> mvo: thats why i suggested possibly we could demote this to a release note and figure out some way to do automated bug triaging for it (if possible)
<ccheney> mvo: yea bug is really nasty :-(
<mvo> I just that sucks mightly, we can not release it like this and tell people "oh, bad luck, sorry"
<mvo> we have to fix it *somehow*
<mvo> its a LTS afterall
<mvo> and OOo is super important to many people
<dobey> LaserJock: is it set up to sync to ubuntuone or another machine on your network?
<ccheney> mvo: well the issue is that if the db files are corrupted you can fix the system ones by fully reinstalling the packages, to fix the user ones requires (i think) reinstalling any oxt files they added themselves
<seb128> mvo, k
<seb128> mvo, usually those are a missing -llib
<seb128> mvo, or a -L...
<mvo> what is a oxt file?
<ccheney> mvo: so i don't think there really is a way to fix it from a packaging standpoint
<ccheney> mvo: openoffice extension
<mvo> (sorry, I'm totally ignorant when it comes to OOo)
<ccheney> mvo: like a firefox plugin
<mvo> and people install them just like firefox plugins?
<mvo> amazing
<ccheney> mvo: yea
<ccheney> mvo: tools->extension manager
<ccheney> mvo: an oxt is a specially laid out zip file
<mvo> interessting. and that stuff lives in ~/.openoffice (or a similar dir?)
<ccheney> mvo: yea ~/.openoffice.org/3/
<LaserJock> dobey: no, I don't use U1 and this is the only Linux machine on the network
<dobey> LaserJock: then i guess the answer is "are you sure you deleted it?" :)
<LaserJock> dobey: 1) the web UI says yes and 2) the DB files no longer exist
<LaserJock> so they must be also backed up or something somewhere else
<mvo> ccheney: ok. thanks. that is good and useful information
<LaserJock> I guess I'll try removing everything, then rebooting, and trying again just in case they're in /tmp or something
<dobey> LaserJock: make sure ALL couchdb/beam/heart processes are stopped. do desktopcouch-start, delete the db, do desktopcouch-stop, verify the dbs are gone, then try running gwibber again
<LaserJock> ah, ok
<dobey> LaserJock: and if you ask in #ubuntuone you might be able to get more help on it :)
<LaserJock> dobey: ok, I would have thought that would have been specifically about U1, but I guess they would know a lot about couchdb
<dobey> LaserJock: where it's where all the developers are... :)
<pitti> ok, that should make keyboard variants in gdm much happer
<pitti> happier
<pitti> with this bugs -= 1 it's time to wave goodnight
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy  ;)
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<al-maisan>  /msg NickServ identify
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, you do work with the debian maintainer of transmission sometimes don't you?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: yes - I do send him patches but we don't really talk as he's not on any irc :)
<chrisccoulson> ah,that's ok. thanks
<didrocks> time to wave goodnight
<RAOF> Good morning all.
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<Riddell> Wednesday already?  how's it looking?
 * LaserJock takes desktopcouch out to the woodshed
<RAOF> Wednesday is looking grey again.  Hopefully it's another day of soothing light rain!
<TheMuso> RAOF: Totally agree. Last night was great as well, I love falling asleep to the sound of rain.
<TheMuso> And finally some nice cool weather.
<Riddell> more rain?  at least it's not as bad as the snow we had on Tuesday
 * Tm_T is watching as people at #ubuntu+1 are struggling with dependencies and all
<rickspencer3> criminy, almost time for Eastern Edition already
 * rickspencer3 is totally unprepared
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh, something I forgot to ask in the meeting today
<rickspencer3> okay
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you or something has opinion on what default mp3 encoding bitrate should be?
<seb128> we default to 128 right now
<rickspencer3> I have no opinion
<seb128> but ronoc pointed it's low according to current standards
<RAOF> seb128: We're encoding with LAME, right?
<Tm_T> it is low
<seb128> and our ui to change those options sucks
<rickspencer3> that seems a tad low, but I have no real knowledge to draw on
<seb128> RAOF, I guess so
<RAOF> Default to preset=standard
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I think you encode with the encoder you install
<seb128> RAOF, you can look to the gnome-media definition
<rickspencer3> (that was supposed to make sense)
<kklimonda> seb128: it should really be vbr, at least ~160kbit/s in my opinion
<RAOF> rickspencer3: :)
<Tm_T> ~160 is ok for default
<rickspencer3> seb128, how would this change get made?
<RAOF> lame's preset=standard is highly tweaked, and ends up being ~180kbit/s vbr generally.
<rickspencer3> I would rather see a change like this occur earlier in the cycle
<seb128> bug #545219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545219 in gnome-media "default MP3 ripping change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545219
<kklimonda> right, lame's standard preset is perfect
<seb128> ronoc suggested a change in that bug
<rickspencer3> chasing after new mp3 encoding bugs seems not desirable at this point
<seb128> rickspencer3, well it's a text definition for the profile
<kklimonda> seb128: vbr-quality=1 is a bit too high imo
<rickspencer3> seb128, I don't think there is a *default* encoder in ubuntu, right?
<seb128> rickspencer3, knowing that we don't have an encoder by default anyway for legal reasons
<seb128> so the profile is what you get when you install ubuntu restricted extra or whatever that is called
<seb128> rickspencer3, changing the biterate is just changing a number
<rickspencer3> seb128, anyway, my opinion is that 128 seems a tad low
<Tm_T> it is low
<seb128> the issue is that the gnome-media profile editor has a text entry to edit profiles
<Tm_T> it's not matter of an opinion (:
<seb128> not really nice to use
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm not sure about vbr
<rickspencer3> you mean the UI for changing the default is not good?
<seb128> what are the pro and con
<RAOF> I wonder if Banshee's profile editor could be hoisted up; that works quite well, I think.
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> variable bit rate is normal these days
<TheMuso> If I had my way, it would be 256 :p but 1192, or even vbr 160/192 would be better.
<RAOF> Modern codecs don't really support constant bitrate.
<seb128> rickspencer3, run gnome-audio-profiles-properties and click on edit
<seb128> and see what I means there
<rickspencer3> seb128, I would guess that 160 is pretty common and well tested
<seb128> you edit a gstreamer pipeline by hand there
<kklimonda> seb128: cons are that some media players may not support vbr. I haven't seen one but people buy a lot of china-ware..
<seb128> rickspencer3, vbr 160?
<rickspencer3> ewe
<rickspencer3> seb128, I don't know
<rickspencer3> my hunch would be that that vbr is good for users to set, but not a good default
<rickspencer3> I think my opinion is not too valuable here
<rickspencer3> seb128, so basically, we need a good gstreamer config line there?
<RAOF> kklimonda: Is it even possible to not support vbr?
<seb128> in fact we have vbr-quailty=6 right now
<rickspencer3> ah
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> well, that shows the value of my opinion ;)
<rickspencer3> I'm too old to know what you crazy kids are doing with your Mp3s these days
 * rickspencer3 turns on 8 track machine
<seb128> lol
<TheMuso> hahaha
 * TheMuso preferrs either buying flac/wav online, or CDs, so I have lossless copies of all my music.
<rickspencer3> seb128, anyway, not that you were asking, but it seems like a well tested gstreamer setting changed now would be ok
 * RAOF has a reel-to-reel tape machine in Hobart. 
<rickspencer3> but the change would have to be like tomorrow
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's sort of what I was asking too
<rickspencer3> make sure it gets well tested
<seb128> I think the current quality is too low
<seb128> if nobody has strong opinion I will keep what we have
<rickspencer3> I think the benefit to risk ration suggests changing it
<seb128> but raise quality a bit
<seb128> quality = bitrate
<kklimonda> RAOF: I haven't seen a single player that doesn't support vbr but that doesn't mean there are no such players - I know it's entirely possible for some decoders to decode vbr poorly or not at all
<rickspencer3> right
<seb128> thanks
<rickspencer3> thank you seb128
<seb128> thanks everybody who commented too
<rickspencer3> I just did a totally fresh install of 10.04 UNE on my netbook
<rickspencer3> what I haven't done is prepare the wiki for Eastern Edition
<seb128> lol
<RAOF> I think that one of the lame presets would be a better idea, but just raising quality is ok.
<kklimonda> seb128: the vbr-quality in my opinion should be between 4 (~165kbit) and 2 (~190kbit)
<seb128> RAOF, do you have suggestion of gstreamer line to use?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso, bryceh, I'm just a tiny bit behind, should take me long
<seb128> RAOF, in which case feel free to give me that later
<seb128> or email it
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Sure
<seb128> kklimonda, thanks
<RAOF> seb128: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc preset=standard ! id3v2mux
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Good morning!
<seb128> RAOF, what is preset=standard?
<seb128> ie what does it do, vbr, biterate?
<kklimonda> seb128: it's the same as vbr-quality=2 afair
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hello
<RAOF> seb128: It's vbr, roughly 180ish
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I will play a bit with that tomorrow
<seb128> is that well tested you think?
<kklimonda> seb128: yes
<RAOF> seb128: The lame presets are quite old, and extensively tuned by the lame devs; they're the recommended way of using lame, last time I checked.
<seb128> k thanks
<seb128> on that note, brb, dist-upgrade finished I need to restart
<TheMuso> Hrm and what about enabling stereo, in stead of joint stereo?
<TheMuso> Thats just me thoug.
<TheMuso> though
<TheMuso> I am picky
<RAOF> The presets twiddle all the knobs; I'd presume that they enable stereo if it's a quality/bitrate win.
 * bryceh catches up on morning meeting irc log
<humphreybc> hi guys
<humphreybc> we need a bit of help
<humphreybc> we would love to get bug 248355 fixed in time for Lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248355 in poppler "Evince doesn't anti-alias graphics" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248355
<seb128> humphreybc, not going to happen though
<humphreybc> See, thing is, right now we're going to have thousands of people download the ubuntu manual PDF and open it up on Ubuntu to see some crappy images
<seb128> humphreybc, there is no need to convince us that the bug is an issue
<humphreybc> seb128: what about backporting a patch?
<seb128> but the change require cairo changes and poppler ones
<seb128> and cairo is a basis system library
<seb128> and backporting unstable changes to a lts is not a great thing to do
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you look at desktop-file-utils (not sure if allowed to upgrade) and gnome-doc-utils (no main permissions) in bzr?
<humphreybc> seb128: one of our team members is going to look at it and see if he can file a patch for review
<seb128> robert_ancell, I did sponsor desktop-file-utils today, though I was not really convinced there was anything we needed for lucid
<seb128> humphreybc, we will be happy to review that
<seb128> humphreybc, upstream hinted it would not be easy I think
<humphreybc> okay, well we'll try our best. when does it need to be done by, beta2 freeze?
<humphreybc> (ie, april 1st?)
<seb128> the sooner the better
<seb128> but if the change is easy it's ok later
<seb128> if it's not trivial depends of the change
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> dutchie is the one going to have a crack at it
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso, robert_ancell, bryceh - I got the wiki updated:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-30
<seb128> robert_ancell, will look to gdu
<bryceh> rickspencer3, thanks
<dutchie> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=32750 # this the right patch?
<humphreybc> dutchie, meet seb128. He's going to review the patch if you get it done
<seb128> hey dutchie
<dutchie> hi seb128
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: thanks
<seb128> dutchie, humphreybc: sorry guys meeting just starting
<seb128> we can talk about the meeting though
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry for interrupting
<humphreybc> seb128, do you mean after the meeting?
<seb128> humphreybc, yes sorry
<humphreybc> no worries, we'll keep out of your hair till then
<bryceh> total X bug chart is looking really good right now - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Graphs/totals.svg
<bryceh> guess that a lot of old bugs are getting closed out
<mdeslaur> seb128: are you aware libgnome is currently broken?
<TheMuso> ok done reading
<bryceh> X bug workload for lucid is a bit of a struggle though:  http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-lucid-workqueue.svg
<RAOF> Done reading.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, does that last one mean we are about 300 reports behind in triaging?
<seb128> mdeslaur, how broken?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, that's right
<rickspencer3> yikes
<mdeslaur> seb128: libgnome2-0: Depends: libgnome2-common (< 2.29) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bryceh> rickspencer3, and that's not for dint of effort, I know all the ubuntu-x guys are working balls out on this.
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, nm
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems that it just didn't build yet on whatever you use...
<rickspencer3> bryceh, well, it did go down, while there were surely incoming bugs
<mdeslaur> seb128: sorry about that
<seb128> mdeslaur, use i386 to avoid such issues ;-)
<seb128> mdeslaur, no worry
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah I think a lot is from lots of new bugs coming in
<rickspencer3> I don't want to have this "meta" discussion now, but it verifies that trying to triage every single bug is a suckers game
<rickspencer3> and your efforts to filter and find actionable reports is the right stategy
<LaserJock> triage the triage?
<rickspencer3> so, we'll miss you next release, but I hope that we get back tons more productivity by you building these strategies into the tool
<bryceh> :-)
<rickspencer3> (while you are on rotation at LP)
<rickspencer3> ok
 * RAOF is looking forward to seing what bryceh cooks up at LP
<bryceh> yeah this approach definitely is letting us focus on highly relevant bugs
<RAOF> Or even seeing.
<rickspencer3> how about we knock through the wiki really quickly
<rickspencer3> I'll just hit the high points
<bryceh> ok
<RAOF> Sounds good
<rickspencer3> so OLS has some ffe, be interesting to see what happens there
<rickspencer3> Kubuntu, thanks to Riddell, is humming along
<rickspencer3> seb brought up release status
<rickspencer3> so the thing here is, we want to have good 10.04.1 release, without sapping too many resources from 10.10
<rickspencer3> so you can see that seb128 is going to lead the effort to help identify the right bugs to bring forward
<rickspencer3> release status, the overall message is that things seem on track
<rickspencer3> but there will be a crush of RC bugs when we release beta 2, and only 1 week to completely address them before final freeze
<rickspencer3> bryceh, pitti pointed out a couple of xorg/kernel bugs ... I'll leave it to you to follow up if you think it would be worthwhile
<bryceh> rickspencer3, both already on my radar
<rickspencer3> bryceh, ack
<RAOF> I think the first one we've got a patch identified for.
<RAOF> Oh, too slow :)
<bryceh> :-)
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> for blueprints, I made a place for me to dump my blueprint ideas so far
<rickspencer3> I want to keep it informal at this point, so I invite everyone to use that wiki *if they want*
<TheMuso> its empty
<TheMuso> i.e page does not exist.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, oops, type
<rickspencer3> hold on
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintList
<TheMuso> thanks
<rickspencer3> I know that some super organized folks *cough* bryceh *cough* are well into their planning
<rickspencer3> for UDS
<rickspencer3> so this wiki page shouldn't disrupt that ... just an option if you're thinking about it
<rickspencer3> and I forgot to mention at the first meeting today that Nafai will be joining us a full time Canonical Desktopper on April 1st
<rickspencer3> holy smokes, that's in like 2 days!
<rickspencer3> I thought I had another week to get ready!
<RAOF> Tomorrow, even :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, find, be that way
<rickspencer3> let's say 36 hours ;)
<TheMuso> lol
 * RAOF welcomes you from THE FUTURE!
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist at people from the future
<rickspencer3> :)
<TheMuso> "I remember the future, like it was only yesterday"
<rickspencer3> I'll add bryceh's links to the release status
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<TheMuso> nope not from me.
<Nafai> Yay for me :)
<RAOF> Nafai: :)
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai
<RAOF> None from me.
<robert_ancell> Nafai, welcome!
<bryceh> heya Nafai
<rickspencer3> Nafai, is based in Utah, which is only 1 hour in the future for me
<TheMuso> Welcome Nafai.
<RAOF> Welcome Nafai.
<Nafai> Thanks guys, I'm excited
<dutchie> has the meeting finished now?
<seb128> dutchie, yes
<dutchie> seb128: cool, would you prefer a debdiff or a merge request in LP?
<seb128> either way
<dutchie> I've applied the patch, I'm just checking it builds
<seb128> dutchie, hum, I think I confused the bug with an another one
<seb128> there is no cairo change required there
<humphreybc> lolk
<seb128> I did try to git change earlier in the cycle though
<seb128> but I didn't see any difference there
<dutchie> I'm looking at bug 248335, and have applied the patch from the linked fd.o one (http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5589)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248335 in ubuntu "WG111T usb Dongle not functional in hardy (dup-of: 147203)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147203 in ubuntu "WG111T not working on Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 5589 in cairo backend "image scaling with cairo is poor quality" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/0.12.3-0ubuntu1
<dutchie> oops, bug 248355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248355 in poppler "Evince doesn't anti-alias graphics" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248355
<seb128> ups, ignore the url I copied
<seb128> well I tried the git change some months ago
<seb128> but I didn't see any rendering issue when using it
<seb128> issue -> difference
<seb128> bug #92296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 92296 in poppler "Low quality of text rendering in Evince" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/92296
<seb128> see I commented on this one
<seb128> comment #21
<seb128> let me know if you have example showing the issue
<dutchie> it's the same upstream bug
<seb128> and how the commit makes a difference
<seb128> right
<seb128> I know I tried this git commit before
<seb128> it just didn't seem to change anything with the examples on launchpad
<seb128> not sure those example are showing the issue though
<seb128> or if depends on other settings
<seb128> like screen or fonts being used
<dutchie> well, I can certainly confirm the image quality is pretty poor now
<seb128> let me know how the change work then
<seb128> and add an example of low quality to the bug if you can
<dutchie> I'm using one of the examples
<seb128> the screenshots showing the issue are not very useful to try
<seb128> which one?
<dutchie> hang on, chromium is having a bit of a hissy
<dutchie> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32622509/zewail.pdf
<dutchie> building packages on netbook == not fun
<seb128> k, quality is not really good
<seb128> let's see how it behaves with the change
<dutchie> fwiw, google docs does the job fine ;)
<dutchie> ArthurOutputDev.cc:586:2: warning: #warning FIX THIS
<dutchie> that fills me with hope
<LaserJock> hah, laser jock bad quality PDF FTL :(
<LaserJock> my boss did her PhD with Zewail
<chrisccoulson> hey Nafai, welcome aboard :)
<Nafai> Thanks chrisccoulson
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-31
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF - you didn't spend any time looking at the gjs build failure did you?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I did, but then punted it to michag
<chrisccoulson> heh, it looks like it's been punted to me now then ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just wanted to make sure i wasn't duplicating effort there
<RAOF> Right.  I'll describe what I know for you then.
<RAOF> It seems there's probably two bugs; 1) gjs just plain segfaults in mozjs on armel whenever you ask it to do anything.
<chrisccoulson> the bug i was looking at was the test-suite failure due to a leaked object
<RAOF> 2) the behavioural ABI for mozjs on i386 seems to have changed when the JIT is enabled - it seems that at least one finaliser isn't called when you destroy the context.
<RAOF> Right.  That's the second one.
<RAOF> That can be worked-around by just disabling the JIT on i386; the armel one needs something more.
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll spend some time trying to figure that out
<RAOF> We could also just disable the test-suite; I'm not sure how critical the leak is for i386
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather not disable JIT on i386 if i can avoid it, as it could be a real problem
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not surehow big a problem it is really :-/
<RAOF> Armel isn't a simple matter of disabling jit, sadly :/
<RAOF> (Otherwise I would have uploaded packages that just disable the jit on armel & i386)
<dutchie> looks like it's built alright
<humphreybc> gah... compiz + cursors
 * dutchie pushes to LP
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, back around yet?
<humphreybc> compiz will ONLY let me use compiz mega-large black cursor
<multi-x> hi guys. in the upcoming 10.04 lynx, any idea if the gdm will upport multiseat-X, and if not, if it will be possible under KDE?
 * RAOF is unsure what you mean by “multiseat X”
<multi-x> RAOF: using a single machine with multiple seats via multiple video cards, USB keyboards & mice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<multi-x> it's (apparrently) been a standard feature of X for a very long time, up to gdm 2.20, but got bloken under the recent 2.28 rewrite
<RAOF> Ah.  That version of multiseat.
<RAOF> I don't know; try it with a livecd?
<multi-x> been doing some work on it recently for implementation in schools, offices & home (with kids). especially now that desktop virtualization is becoming a reality, I can remote-X/NZ/VNC/RDP to a destop in a VM
<multi-x> RAOF: ???? don't understand what you mean by liveCD. it's an extremely complex setup, initially, so I'll loose all settings between reboots
<multi-x> well, let me then rather ask: what version of gdm is rolling out with 10.04?
<RAOF> 2.30
<humphreybc> where are pointer themes stored?
<multi-x> RAOF: thanks
<RAOF> You could do it with a liveusb, where settings can be stored.
<RAOF> I think you'll also be fighting ConsoleKit, unless you've already worked that out.
<multi-x> RAOF: yip. it may actually be an asset in this case, though
<chrisccoulson> we don't have multiseat support in consolekit in ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> there is a lot of work happening in separate branches of GDM and consolekit to support true multi-seat
<multi-x> chrisccoulson: thanks for that. could you please elaborate?
<chrisccoulson> well, the multi-seat branch of consolekit is here: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/ConsoleKit/commit/?h=multi-seat
<chrisccoulson> and i think the gdm work is here too: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/tree/daemon?h=multi-stack
<chrisccoulson> oops, sorry, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/commit/?h=multi-stack
<multi-x> chrisccoulson: what does that exactly mean? my (poor) understanding of konsolekit is a way of abstracting the user from the system, similar to what was done with PulseAudio, so that the user can use services on a server without actually being present. (client/server). this may be an oversimplfication, but seems compatible with milti-seat
<chrisccoulson> consolekit is for primarily for tracking sessions
<chrisccoulson> but currently, it only supports one local seat (which all local users are added to)
<chrisccoulson> but with multi-seat, you will be able to define multiple seats and assign hardware to those
<multi-x> so, future/beta implementations of consolekit would be very well-suited to multi-seat, and ease the setup & config thereof?
<chrisccoulson> that is my understanding of how multi-seat will work anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> yes
<multi-x> sweeeeeet!
<multi-x> it was pretty difficult to get it working in the first place. any help is appreciated....
<dutchie> can someone review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jshholland/ubuntu/lucid/poppler/backport-anti-alias/+merge/22511 please?
<chrisccoulson> dutchie, wasn't seb128 reviewing that?
<dutchie> he seems to have gone to bed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you would be better off asking him to have a look at it tomorrow
<dutchie> shall I subscribe him to the merge proposal?
<chrisccoulson> you might be better off just pinging him tomorrow. i'm not sure we use the lp:ubuntu branch for the poppler packaging
<multi-x> thanks guys. will keep an eye out for gdm+consolekit+multiseat
<LaserJock> kenvandine: when you get back give me a ping
<ccheney> kwwii: any idea about the status of the OOo splash change?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ping, you happen to be around?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, 'sup?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, thanks for fixing the * bug in f-spot
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> I love that turn around!
<ccheney> rickspencer3: i haven't heard anything back from the art team about the new splash, but we already got the logo a while back and i had sent it to ken, any idea what i should do?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, what specifically is blocking you?
<rickspencer3> and does the logo contain the new wording?
<ccheney> the logo's are just the oracle logo itself it has to be combined with the artwork from ubuntu art team to produce the final product
<ccheney> so right now all i have is the oracle logo and haven't heard anything back from the art team yet
<rickspencer3> ccheney, was there not some legalize that need to be refined as well?
 * ccheney double checks
<rickspencer3> ccheney, in any case, can you please send an email to kwii reminding him that you need this?
<rickspencer3> and cc ivanka and I?
<ccheney> there are a few minor changes to the copyright file and update in the wiki to do, but the main blocker is the artwork
<ccheney> ok will do
<rickspencer3> ccheney, I'll ask about the wording right now
<ccheney> once we get the artwork from the art team we have to show it to oracle to get approval but that shouldn't take too long, might miss apr 1 though (2 days from now)
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok sent
<rickspencer3> thanks ccheney
<rickspencer3> I also asked Amanda about the wording
<rickspencer3> I'll keep you posted
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok thanks
<rickspencer3> wow, I installed UNE fresh from the daily today, and now have 109M of updates!
<ccheney> rickspencer3: if we get the images and oracle/amanda approval by sunday it should be ok assuming its processed during the freeze
<rickspencer3> ccheney, it depends where the hold up is
<ccheney> it takes about 2 days to build on arm, but the arm buildds have been apparently having issues and couldn't build the last upload :-\
<ccheney> yea
<rickspencer3> If they got us the stuff by April 1, I feel duty bound to do as promised
<ccheney> the last upload arm couldn't build wasn't materially different from the previous one that did work afaict
<rickspencer3> ccheney, is a rebuild actually required to replace artwork?
<rickspencer3> that seems rather, uh, old fashioned
<ccheney> yea, well its part of the build process for the filename to use which currently has sun in it and also the fact that the artwork itself is in the openoffice.org source instead of in a separate theme package, etc
<ccheney> also they are planning on changing up the color and location of the progress bar which requires a code patch
<ccheney> its a very minor patch but is more than just replacing the graphic for that part
<rickspencer3> thank goodness I'm getting the new aislerot
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I see you also liked bug #536925 yesterday !
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536925 in gnome-rdp "gnome-keyring-sharp uses deprecated socket interface; apps cannot use keyring" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536925
<rickspencer3> bryceh, are you around?
<Sarvatt> rickspencer3: guessing you have a problem after the updates? tjaalton just uploaded the evdev and synaptics packages to fix it if so
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt, a slight problem, yes
<rickspencer3> the touchpad is sensitive in the button area on my dell mini 10v again
<rickspencer3> it is quite enraging
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt, is this the regression you are mentioning? I just did a fresh install of UNE daily today, so wasn't an update
<tjaalton> but "working", so it's not the same issue :)
<rickspencer3> tjaalton, yes
<rickspencer3> if by "working" you mean make me want to throttle the person who created such a diabolic device
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> but in fact, it does point the mouse and such
<tjaalton> I'm afraid that people upgrading to the new xserver will be disappointed until -evdev/synaptics are released
<tjaalton> but I need someone to shove those past the build queue
<rickspencer3> anyway, I assigned a bug to tseltiot
<rickspencer3> tjaalton, oh? will there be breakages on touchpads tomorrow?
<Sarvatt> rickspencer3: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/xorg.conf.d/ has the steps to fix it if you need the fix ASAP
<tjaalton> rickspencer3: well that's what Sarvatt suggests, though we took measures to get around that..
<rickspencer3> I'm confused (which is normal)
<tjaalton> the new xserver with xorg.conf.d/inputclass backports
<rickspencer3> I'm thought tseliot patched the synaptics driver for this sensitiviy in the button area usability nightmare
<rickspencer3> like a 6 months ago
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt, but thanks for the xorg.conf files
<rickspencer3> I'll use those if it comes down to it
<tjaalton> should just work with the input drivers exporting 'x11_driver' from the udev rules (included a patch for that in the xserver), but apparently doesn't
<rickspencer3> JumpyCursorThreshold - lolz
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: ah actually I believe it may be working for him but the quirks for his model aren't
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: but I don't think he's got the new xserver yet
<rickspencer3> thanks gents
<rickspencer3> gots to run
<rickspencer3> ttyt
<Sarvatt> rickspencer3: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Sarvatt> rickspencer3: ah nevermind, you need both the udev rule and the xorg.conf.d snippet for the quirk to work which you dont have yet, hopefully it'll be built soon
<RAOF> rickspencer3: I can reproduce the “Save as” freeze, too, but it looks like the problem's in GTK# rather than f-spot.  Freezing is a pretty obnoxious behaviour for a save dialog!
<rickspencer3> RAOF, can you seed the dialog with a name to at least mitigate the bug a tiny bit?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: I *do* seed the dialog with a name - are you additionally not seeing a default filename?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, correct
<rickspencer3> RAOF, http://imgur.com/LFvxv
<rickspencer3> Sarvatt, fwiw, here's bug #552317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552317 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "touchpad on dell mini10v pretty much unusable" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552317
<rickspencer3> you can reassign, comment, etc... as you like
<Sarvatt> rickspencer3: thanks, it's definitely just the quirk not getting applied and the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics with the fix just finished building - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/1.2.2-1ubuntu1/+build/1593577
<rickspencer3> thanks Sarvatt, looking forward to getting that tomorrow
<Sarvatt> you can just run this in a terminal to fix it until the upgrade is there by the way - synclient JumpyCursorThreshold=90 AreaBottomEdge=4100
<rickspencer3> thanks Sarvatt
 * rickspencer3 copies and pastes
<RAOF> Oh, dear.  That's actually a GTK+ bug.
<RAOF> That *will* hit people.
<RAOF> Over the head, with swords.
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Good.  Yourself?
<RAOF> I've been having fun finding bugs that go all the way down the stack :)
<pitti> RAOF: yeah, just saw the save as dialog bug..
<pitti> weird that  this hasn't been noticed much earlier
<RAOF> Yeah.  I would have thought that *someone* would complain loudly that they accidentally hit “save” without a filename and it froze the program without saving.
<pitti> RAOF: reproduces perfectly in gedit
<RAOF> And in the trivial test program.
<RAOF> (I trust :))
<didrocks> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning didrocks
 * kenvandine goes to get some sleep, good night :)
<didrocks> have a good night kenvandine!
<mvo> night kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey aquarius
 * kenvandine really goes to crash now
<aquarius> hey kenvandine
<seb128> hello there
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> I'm pretty good, thanks; you?
<pitti> trying to finish off the db4.7 deprecation
<pitti> seb128: btw, gnome-panel amd64 binaries still aren't published, which caused some FTBFS; I asked #soyuz, and they sorted it out (they think)
<seb128> pitti, I'm great thanks
<pitti> so we need to wait for the publisher to finish
<seb128> ok
<pitti> then we can give back stuff
<pitti> didrocks: ^ FYI (if you saw amd64 FTBFS)
<seb128> I tried to give some builds back yesterday
<seb128> armel is wracked
<didrocks> hey seb128, pitti
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the notice :)
<seb128> salut didrocks
<pitti> seb128: hm, ok, they are still investigating
<seb128> didrocks, did you start on any update today?
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, still finishing triaging email, I'll then (almost finished)
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm doing gnome-desktop and libgnome-keyring now
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, bug #552132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552132 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552132
<seb128> could you investigate?
<seb128> it started recently
<seb128> not sure if that's the update or your changes
<baptistemm> Ola !
<seb128> but since you are not one who touch it ;-)
<seb128> salut baptistemm
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's on what I am in fact :)
<seb128> thanks
<baptistemm> are the retracers down ?
<pitti> seb128: gnome-panel should be good now
 * pitti gives back gdm
<seb128> baptistemm, they keep going up and down why?
<seb128> pitti, I'm looking to gnome-menus caching issues
<seb128> pitti, not sure why you filtered non displayed items out
<pitti> seb128: well, that was the point of it?
<seb128> pitti, it's what create bug #542300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542300 in gnome-menus "Missing Menu Entries - Lucid Beta 1" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542300
<pitti> gnome-menus filters them out anyway?
<seb128> pitti, those are usually listed as hidden in editor
<seb128> and you can check those
<seb128> ie enabling by clicking
<pitti> and without the pre-filtering, the cache would get twice as big, and become useless
<seb128> but with your cache not seeing those at all you can't do that now
<seb128> well NoDisplay means not displayed by default
<seb128> the editors should still list those are not displayed
<seb128> pitti, quite some users enable the gnome-control-center item in the system menu this way for example
<pitti> seb128: the bug description of that is very weird, though; the caching certainly doesn't cause _all_ of those to go away; most people have the capplets/system tools, etc?
<seb128> well as you commented
<seb128> it filter out all the NoDisplay=true
<seb128> they are not in the cache
<seb128> so they don't exist for the editors
<seb128> but they should
<seb128> lot of users tweak their menus and active things we don't display by default
<seb128> gnome-control-center
<pitti> ok, so some of them should appear (like "control center"), and some others shouldn't (like apport, gdebi, etc.)
<seb128> eog
<seb128> gconf-editor
<seb128> I don't think you should change the spec semantic with your cache
<pitti> can we make a difference between "do not ever show this" (gdebi/apport which are mime links) and "we just hide it by default"?
<seb128> things with no categories would not be listed
<seb128> well, I don't understand why you want to change the semantic
<seb128> the cache should do what we had before but in a faster way
<pitti> ah, ok; so NoDisplay=True should be in the cache, but not empty categories and non-matching OnlyShowIn, right?
<seb128> I'm not sure about that and the sideeffect that can have
<seb128> I think we should just list all entries installed
<seb128> the way it works without cache
<pitti> oh, we shouldn't change the semantic _in_ the caching patch
<seb128> to avoid breaking softwares relying on that behaviour
<pitti> I was just pointing out that there are desktop files which should not EVER be shown
<seb128> right
<seb128> but gnome-menus take care of that
<pitti> I get tons of bugs "I enabled the apport.desktop and clicking on it doesn't work"
<pitti> I regularly close them with "don't do that"
<seb128> I don't think we should duplicate that work by tweaking what goes in the cache or not
<pitti> yes, as I said, it's not the cache patch which should enforce that
<seb128> well then fix gnome-menus or the desktop entry you use
<seb128> it does right now though
<seb128> it's all the
<pitti> but if we can mark those differently, then the cache doesn't need to even contain the ones which aren't ever displayed
<pitti> and my question was if there's a flag to mark them differently
<seb128>     if de.getNoDisplay() or de.getHidden():
<seb128>         return
<pitti> e. g. /usr/share/applications/apport-gtk-mime.desktop currently uses NoDisplay=true
<pitti> which apparently isn't strong enough
<seb128> right
<seb128> but it should be the cache enforcing that policy
<pitti> (should "not")?
<seb128> it means gnome-menus with and without cache doesn't behave the same
<seb128> yes sorry
<pitti> yes, we agree
<seb128> should *not*
<seb128> ok
<seb128> can I drop those filters in the cache code then for lucid?
<pitti> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2009-May/010389.html
<pitti> seb128: yes, I guess we have to
<pitti> seb128: well, I don't know about "Hidden"
<pitti> but certainly getNoDisplay()
<seb128> I would drop everything
<seb128> reading the cache should be the same than reading the directory content
<seb128> then we can fix issues like the apport one as they should
<seb128> ie by updating the desktop or fixing gnome-menus code
<pitti> ok, seems that the spec itself doesn't really support that :(
<seb128> no it doesn't
<seb128> we might be able to hack around by having no categories I think
<seb128> see gnome-theme-installer.desktop
<pitti> seb128: we don't use "Hidden" in /usr/share/applications/ anyway, so you can as well drop the check
<seb128> right
<seb128> Hidden means hidden from menus and mimetypes too
<seb128> ie that's equivalent of not installed
<seb128> there is no point to do that in system entries
<seb128> that's good to delete some from the user config though
<seb128> pitti, ok, doing that, thanks
<seb128> pitti, but see gnome-theme-installer.desktop for your apport bug
<pitti> ah, changing it to "Categories=GNOME;GTK;" works indeed
<pitti> i. e. it doesn't appear any more in alacarte
<pitti> seb128: thanks!
 * pitti commits
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, thanks for taking the time to clarify that with me there ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, yet another bug eating the dust thanks to you ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<seb128> thanks for fixing that crasher
 * didrocks hugs seb128, was my fault :)
 * didrocks gives back glade, gnome-menus, gnome-utils on amd64 and back on update
<pitti> nice, libdb4.7 is 653 kB; which will now drop from the CDs
<pitti> 20% of a langpack :)
<seb128> how much do we need to get an extra one back?
<seb128> ie are those the first 20%?
<pitti> haven't checked yet
<seb128> or do we have like 80% space now
<pitti> CD builds were broken in the last couple of days
<seb128> I guess the GNOME 2.30 uploads don't help there
<pitti> nope
<TheMuso> pitti: If  you are working seeds atm, could you cut a langpack or two from powerpc? The desktop CD is oversized.
<didrocks> seb128: taking seahorse and seahorse-plugins
<TheMuso> Otherwise I can take care of it myself.
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> TheMuso: I'm not, it's all your's
<pitti> TheMuso: I just did some libdb4.7 -> 4.8 migration
<TheMuso> oh ok
<TheMuso> thanks
<pitti> seb128: investigating apport retracer crashes now
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: the amd64 one stumbled over a broken bug report again (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/551044)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/551044)
<pitti> -> oopses
<seb128> pitti, do you have an opinion on when to turn apport off?
<seb128> same for the lpi "report a bug"
<pitti> seb128: apport> right after the release candidate, traditionally
<pitti> lpi> can we do a test drive (package in ubuntu-desktop with that disabled)?
<pitti> and then disable it aronud that time as well?
<seb128> pitti, well it's easy, it's one line to comment in lpi
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: what do you think? you want to do it later?
<pitti> erm, eralier?
<seb128> no, that seems fine
<pitti> seb128: right, but we did the apport disabling a lot of times now
<pitti> seb128: I'm slightly worried that disabling the menu entry has some side effects
<seb128> you want me to upload that before beta2?
<pitti> like apps trying to change the menus after calling lpi, etc.
<pitti> seb128: to the PPA? not that time critical, but I guess it would be good to do it soon
<seb128> I've no concern about not having bugs for annoying issues
<seb128> we have enough bugs sent our way menu item or not
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will upload to the ubuntu-desktop ppa today
 * pitti hugs seb128, merci!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> de rien!
<TheMuso> hrm only en is on powerpc desktop CD. Have to cut something else, and I think part of openoffice is what it may have to be.
<pitti> TheMuso: any idea why powerpc is so big?
<pitti> does it have that much extra packages?
<pitti> s/much/many/
<TheMuso> pitti: No it doesn't, but it doesn't help that one of the kernels is huge, the kernel in questino being powerpc64-smp.
<TheMuso> question
<baptistemm> seb128, this is just someone opened a bug yesterday, and the retrace is not yet done
<seb128> baptistemm, ok, it might take a while
<baptistemm> and it seems to be a reproductible crasher I'm interested to have
<seb128> do you have the bug number?
<baptistemm> yep
<baptistemm> bug 551955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551955 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth-applet assert failure: *** glibc detected *** bluetooth-applet: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x08870470 ***" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551955
<seb128> retracing will not be useful
<seb128> double free requires a valgrind log
<TheMuso> hrm livefs is not the latest anyway, so will wait for tomorrow to see where things stand.
<baptistemm> seb128, okay
<didrocks> re, I'm striking with any no more keyboard on gdm and gnome session after upgrade + reboot. On my right TTY now
<seb128> hum
<seb128> ot nice
<seb128> not
<didrocks> no, it's not :( I'm looking at the bunch of update I had this morning to see what's in fault
<didrocks> gdm is already out of this :)
<seb128> I would tend to blame tjaalton
<tjaalton> what now? :)
<seb128> there was quite some xorg updates
<seb128> tjaalton, some update from today broke xorg keyboard for didrocks
<seb128> tjaalton, I would think it's due to some of your uploads ;-)
<tjaalton> didrocks: pastebin Xorg.0.log
<seb128> but I'm random blaming there
<tjaalton> seb128: Sarvatt saw the same, but I couldn't reproduce it
<seb128> so feel free to ignore me :p
<tjaalton> things should be fine with the new evdev
 * seb128 doesn't update
<didrocks> tjaalton: I'm trying to downgrade xserver-xorg-input-evdev, reboot in progress
<tjaalton> didrocks: which arch?
<didrocks> tjaalton: i386
<tjaalton> so you got a new evdev? then things should definitely work
<didrocks> ok, it's back
<tjaalton> kbd/mouse?
<popey> seb128: I note you updated tomboy to 1.2.0. Did you take into account the new files that are deployed in tomboy 1.2.0 that aren't in previous releases?
<didrocks> one sec, finishing booting :)
<seb128> popey, which?
<popey> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406951/
<tseliot> MacSlow: ping
<seb128> poningru, do you have any issue?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> popey, ^
<seb128> popey, going backward is usually not a good thing
<seb128> popey, try rather to tell us what doesn't work than trying to guess what is broken
<didrocks> tjaalton: so, the guilty version for me was 1:2.3.2-5ubuntu1, installing back 1:2.3.2-3ubuntu2 works
<seb128> popey, and yes the new files are installed
<tjaalton> didrocks: you need to install xserver-xorg-core
<popey> seb128: ok. i'm not saying something doesn't work, i just couldn't see the difference in the debian/rules, sorry to have bothered you
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, trying upgrading ok and installing it
<seb128> tjaalton, you should use breaks in those cases
<tjaalton> didrocks: no guarantees about partial upgrades :)
<seb128> tjaalton, or versioned depends
<tjaalton> too ugly
<seb128> tjaalton, wrong reply
<dutchie> seb128: did you see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/248355/comments/46?
<seb128> tjaalton, ? it has been made for those cases
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 248355 in poppler "Evince doesn't anti-alias graphics" [Low,Fix committed]
<seb128> dutchie, yes, did you see the comment from james_w?
<dutchie> that's the comment
<tjaalton> seb128: well, too late anyway
<dutchie> I don't see the what Makefile.in problem is
<didrocks> tseliot: xserver-xorg-core is already installed here
<tjaalton> the xserver was uploaded first just for this reason
<tjaalton> didrocks: which version
<tseliot> ?
<didrocks> tjaalton: 2:1.7.99.2~git20091215.77221c91-0ubuntu0tormod
<tjaalton> uh oh
<didrocks> tseliot: sorry, wrong hl (dummy weechat ;))
<tseliot> aah, ok
<tjaalton> yeah if you use edgers you're busted
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, I had to use it at some point because of nvidia
<didrocks> tjaalton: removing it now :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: that's why I was surprized, I hadn't a "partial upgrade"
<seb128> dutchie, what is not clear there?
<tjaalton> didrocks: yeah, glad that you didn't have the real version ;)
<dutchie> seb128: isn't the Makefile.in file just generated from the .am? it builds fine for me
<seb128> dutchie, not it's not
<seb128> dutchie, you need to run automake for this
<didrocks> tjaalton: glade too that not everybody will break so (just those using edgers for some reason at one point on lucid, like "no more nvidia driver for new xorg" ;)). I removed it for a while and even didn't remember that I still can have some piece from it :/
<dutchie> oic
<seb128> dutchie, which it's not done on the build servers since it's not in the build-depends
<seb128> dutchie, I will fix that one
 * didrocks dist-upgrade again and reboot
<seb128> dutchie, could you tag the patch as indicated though?
<dutchie> done
<seb128> dutchie, I know how to do the automake update
<seb128> dutchie, cool, thanks a lot for your work there
<tjaalton> didrocks: yeah edgers is a double-edged sword..
<dutchie> and pushed
<milanbv> does anybody know whether there's a plan to suggest users coming from Karmic to add the notification applet to get the sound icon?
<didrocks> tjaalton: yeah, but it was that or can't test compiz at the start of lucid cycle and I had to test it… so :) What could be good is when you removed a ppa to be able to see "list all remaining components from this ppa" (I just removed nvidia-* related package)
<milanbv> seems gnome-volume-control-applet is disabled
<tjaalton> didrocks: there's a ppa-purge script somewhere
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<seb128> hey chris
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, is desktop-couch a little bit CPU-heavy for anybody else today?
<seb128> indicator-sound is used in lucid
<didrocks> tjaalton: oh? interesting. I'll have a look then. Thanks :) confirming it's ok now
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you>
<milanbv> didrocks: ppa purge is at https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<milanbv> hi chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi milanbv
<tjaalton> didrocks: excellent, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thank you, what about you?
<didrocks> milanbv: thanks. I'll give it a look
<didrocks> tjaalton: thanks for helping on this :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - good thanks, but a little tired. i stayed up quite late building mozilla updates
<seb128> iz bug #530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<MacSlow> tseliot, pong
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the cpu use is bug #530605
<MacSlow> tseliot, sorry... was on a very long conf-call
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, np
<milanbv> anyone about the sound icon migration? ^
<seb128> I replied
<seb128> indicator-sound is used in lucid
<seb128> the indicator-applet is in the default configuration
<tjaalton> didrocks: np, the updates need to go fine so any issues like this are critical ;)
<seb128> it's set on upgrades too
<tseliot> MacSlow: let's use pm and the canonical freenode
<milanbv> seb128: sorry, i missed it in the greetings ;-)
<seb128> seems indicator-sound doesn't get installed for some users though
<milanbv> but you say it should have been added automatically to the panel?
<milanbv> yeah
<seb128> those likely use apt-get to upgrade
<seb128> and not upgrade-manager
<milanbv> no, I didn't ;-)
<seb128> the recommends are not enforced
<seb128> there is a bug open on apt about that I think
<milanbv> I've just checked with a test user that I had in Karmic
<seb128> well indicator are autolaunched
<seb128> you have on indicator-applet
<seb128> it used to have only the message icon
<milanbv> but they aren't launched, they are an applet
<seb128> they are not
<seb128> they are indicators
<seb128> the indicator-applet is part of the default config
<seb128> if you remove it nothing we can do
<milanbv> yeah, but the *indicator* applet is missing!
<seb128> you removed it
<seb128> you probably decided you don't like it
<milanbv> I mean: I created a standard account for testing purposes in Karmic
<seb128> or don't use it
<milanbv> and now the applet isn't there
<seb128> no way
<milanbv> (I don't really care personally, it's just that a bug was reported and my test account seems to confirm)
<seb128> we would have noticed if karmic was buggy this way
<milanbv> well, there's bug 552221
<seb128> how did you test?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552221 in gnome-media "volume icon is missing" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552221
<seb128> those bugs are usually indicator-sound not installed
<milanbv> test? I had created that account, which I hadn't modified
<seb128> which as said before is an apt issue
<seb128> recommends are not installed on dist-upgrade in some cases
<milanbv> and I simply started the session now I'm in Lucid
<seb128> is indicator-sound installed?
<milanbv> yes
<milanbv> simply adding the indicator applet fixed the bug
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> indicator-applet is in the default gnome-panel config
<seb128> since before karmic
<seb128> we did zillion of installs and nobody got it not there
<milanbv> hmm, if I'm the only problematic case, forget it
<seb128> it has only the message thing in karmic
<milanbv> let's see what the reporter says
<seb128> the same containiner is used for the sound one now
<seb128> well try a guest session
<seb128> or adding an user on karmic
<seb128> I would be interested if the default config is buggy
<milanbv> I can't go back to Karmic now
<seb128> because we tested that a lot and it never came as buggy
<seb128> what usually happens is that users don't like the message indicator
<seb128> because it changes the way im notification work
<milanbv> yeah, maybe he removed it when going to Karmic, and now he needs it
<seb128> so they drop it from their config in karmic
<milanbv> shouldn't we enforce adding indicator applet to the panel again?
<seb128> we do now
<milanbv> because now they really need it
<seb128> we didn't before beta1 though
<milanbv> OK
<milanbv> so I close the bug
<seb128> not sure when he upgraded
<milanbv> he came too early :-)
<seb128> either that or this apt bug
<seb128> you can look to open apt bug
<seb128> quite some users didn't get indicator-sound installed
<seb128> it's only a recommends from indicator-applet or something
<seb128> we should perhaps had it as a direct ubuntu-desktop recommends
<seb128> since apt seems to handle transitionnal recommends in a buggy way
<seb128> I will check that with mvo
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw the gnome-desktop might fix those weird display error on undocking
<milanbv> might be nice
<seb128> +update
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is a "ignore errors" change there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, that's good. i made sure i got a backtrace and xtrace log of g-s-d when i undocked last night so i can investigate the crasher at some point when i get some spare time, without disrupting my workflow too much
<seb128> was that a crash?
<seb128> or a badmatch or something?
<chrisccoulson> i get a crash when i dock / undock, which seems to be related to the Fn+F8 crash that people see as well
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's the crash on badmatch error
<seb128> the gnome-desktop change I mention was a badmatch g-s-d crash too
<seb128> so it might be the same one
<chrisccoulson> oh, that would be good
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599914
<seb128> see that bug
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599914 in libgnome-desktop "settings daemon locked up when attaching new monitor" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's the same issue
<seb128> good!
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure the fix is the right thing to do
<seb128> well see federico comment on the bug
<seb128> but meanwhile if it doesn't crash that's better than nothing
<chrisccoulson> setting the monitor size fails because g-s-d's knowledge of the screen configuration is out of date
<chrisccoulson> (ie, it has already changed some configuration but has not processed the events back from the server to update all the client-side values)
<chrisccoulson> so setting the screen size to a value it *thinks* is ok fails
<chrisccoulson> i'll dig in to that a bit more though and comment on the upstream bug
<seb128> so we should make sure it does the event handling first and then the update?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, possibly. but i need to look at that again to refresh my memory, just to be sure i've got it right
<seb128> ok
<seb128> in any case buggy better than crashy
<seb128> especially when themes don't reapply when g-s-d restart
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would definately be nice for g-s-d not to crash
<didrocks> seb128: doing the pango & sabayon update. What to do with other components that are just released as "2.28.1/2", do you think we should update them if there is no 2.30 release for them?
<seb128> didrocks, no pango
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, I'm lunching, let's talk about that in a bit
<seb128> didrocks, I need to look at pango
<didrocks> seb128: sure, enjoy :)
<seb128> there was only on unstable version
<seb128> and we didn't use it since it was not a clear schedule
<seb128> I need to check if we want to update or not
<didrocks> seb128: go go go to your lunch, we can talk about that later ;)
<seb128> other components, only translation changes I would wait on debian
<seb128> but if we are done with everything we can do some
<didrocks> understood, I can switch on other things more important TBH :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> be back in a bit
<pitti> ok, LP is down now
<pitti> perfect time for lunch and some errands
<seb128> doh, I forgot about that today
<seb128> why do they need to do update on middle of work days
<chrisccoulson> bah, now is not a good time for LP to be down
<chrisccoulson> i can't even grab the bzr branches i need to work
<seb128> same here
<seb128> didrocks, you are lunching now?
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, I'm testing the new daily iso to see if I still don't have scolling with my touchpad
<didrocks> (and I haven't :/)
<seb128> k
<seb128> didrocks, do you have any opinion on the pango update?
<seb128> do you want to look at it, do it?
<didrocks> seb128: also, I saw the new installer (no more syslinux question for booting live or install). I have to try if that doesn't impact my UNE session
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what did they do with it?
<didrocks> seb128: TBH, I only saw the update on the ftp. I didn't look at the NEWS file
<seb128> no way to install without running the desktop now?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I will look at it if you want
<seb128> didrocks, I'm back from lunch and launchpad is down
<seb128> so I'm blocked on other tasks
<didrocks> seb128: now, you directly start ubiquity in install mode with a first question "do you want to try it/install it" and select the language
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> oh, k
<didrocks> seb128: it's nice, I'm just afraid that it doesn't respect session value in custom.conf :)
<didrocks> ok, usb key ready, let's have a try
<seb128> good luck
<didrocks> ok rock! it works :)
<seb128> cool
<didrocks> I think people will just be surprized if they have an nvidia card, start with -elf, and then, install the "recommended driver", the nvidia blob will activate 3D and the launcher will look different :)
<didrocks> but at least, that means the launcher is working
<didrocks> ok, let's make a break now. I'm not fancy of speading the whole day to have scrolling on my touchpad working again. Will do that after beta
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy the break
<didrocks> seb128: thanks  :)
<nessita> hello everyone. I was wondering if this is the proper channel to ask about an issue I'm having on a lucid install, with latest updates: network seems extremely slow since last weekend.
<davmor2> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/544994 launchpad is down so I've pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/407010/ for now and will add to lp when it's back up
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544994 in libgphoto2 "Fugi FinePix S5800 is showning up as a media player and not a camera" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, do you think we still need the keyring cleaning change?
<seb128> brb session restart
<pitti> re
<pitti> seb128: yes, we still need it; we just introduced it last week, so I think we need to keep it until at least after beta-2, for people upgrading from b1
<pitti> davmor2: thanks; I'll just wait until LP is back, to see the full bug and be able to answer, etc.
<chrisccoulson> my laptop feels painfully slow today :-/
<MDC1> mvo, any chance to fix this before lucid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/549959 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/549936
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 549959 in update-manager "[PATCH] Respect buttons_have_icons setting (dup-of: 150677)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 150677 in update-manager "Update Manager does not respect gtk-button-images setting" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> pitti, ok, I will update it then, thanks
<pitti> seb128: it doesn't apply any more?
<pitti> it just added a single function call into existing code
<seb128> pitti, the g_debug lines break things which source the command line output
<seb128> some KDE users do that
<seb128> we got a bug about it
<seb128> I will just drop the g_debug
<pitti> seb128: ah, that's fine
<pitti> seb128: I just added that while developing the patch and kept it because it seemed harmless
<seb128> right i didn't think it would break things either
<seb128> quick update anyway no worry
<mvo> MDC1: thanks, I check it out
<MDC1> mvo, i plan to fix the other buttons with icons if you think the solution is ok
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, could you look at bug #549008?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549008 in gnome-desktop "GNOME information error" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549008
<seb128> dpm, it's a polish translation issue
<dpm> heya seb128, looking...
<seb128> dpm, the code should probably deal with those errors better but it means the string is broken in the translation
<seb128> dpm,
<seb128>             # Translators: %(name)s and %(value)s should not be translated:
<seb128>             # it's a way to identify a string, so just handle them like %s
<seb128> dpm, they probably didn't follow that
<seb128> dpm, but upstream translation seems ok
<seb128> so maybe it has been changed on launchpad
<dpm> ok, I get it, let me see if I can locate the string in LP...
<seb128> dpm, it's msgid "%(name)s: %(value)s"
<seb128> I think
<seb128> or a variant
<dpm> hmm, cannot make searches on LP while on read-only mode :/
<dpm> ok, I'll find the link to the translation and I'll ping the Polish translations when LP is back
<seb128> dpm, thank you
<dpm> no worries, thanks for the heads up
<chrisccoulson> come back please launchpad :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the update is going to take an extra hour now...
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<chrisccoulson> thats not good though :(
 * pedro_ kicks lp
<chrisccoulson> pedro_ - you make it take 10 minutes longer now for kicking it :P
<chrisccoulson> ;)
 * Tm_T hugs LP
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> lp doesn't accept hugs in read only mode though
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, noo! :'(
<dholbach> hola
<dholbach> my xkb config is broken
<dholbach>  I just did an upgrade
<dholbach>  and restarted
<dholbach>  maybe now I find out why alt-1 doesn't work :-D
<didrocks> dholbach: you can do that… or still answer in the gsoc list :)
 * didrocks hugs dholbach
<dholbach> didrocks: eh?
<dholbach> didrocks: reply to what?
<didrocks> dholbach: the thread about "how can i become a mentor/student in google groups"
<Zdra> seb128, Did you know that indicator patch for rhythmbox is changing behaviour of rhythmbox's status icon?
<dholbach> didrocks: sorry I didn't check out the google groups stuff yet
<Zdra> seb128, dunno what happens if I have the indicator applet, but without it, middle click on the status icon doesn't play/pause anymore, right click doesn't show the rb window (it popups its menu instead)
<dholbach> didrocks: what does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Students and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Mentors not answer?
<didrocks> dholbach: they answer everything, just people don't read it before posting…
<dholbach> oh yeah
<seb128> Zdra, yes, the indicator fallback is to add the same menu to an icon rather than an indicator
<dholbach> nothing new
<seb128> Zdra, getting the old code back is a buildtime option
<dholbach> that's why I sent a "this is what you need to do" mail every week
<Zdra> seb128, which means if I want to show rb window, I have to click on status icon, then select "show rhythmbox" from the menu. And when the window is open to minimize to tray I cannot click the status icon anymore, I have to close the window
<Zdra> seb128, IMO if indicator applet is not in the panel, it should fallback to upstream behaviour
<Zdra> which is consistent with empathy
<seb128> right, patches are welcome
<Zdra> sigh :(
<seb128> we will not have time to rewrite fallback code for lucid
<seb128> we have a zillion bugs to fix
<Zdra> don't write indicator code if you are unable to do it properly
<seb128> it's done properly
 * Zdra is sick of that indicator in ubuntu
<seb128> you just don't want to use the indicator
<seb128> which is a different usecase
<seb128> we could have no fallback at all
<seb128> I agree the fallback is suboptimal
<seb128> but the idea is that people would try to use indicators
<seb128> because they are nice
<seb128> we spent our efforts have a nice default experience
<Zdra> seb128, people are complaining UPSTREAM because they don't see new empathy messages, because of indicator
<seb128> rather than trying to optimize fallback code
<Zdra> that indicator should have been dropped, clearly
<seb128> the fallback in empathy is not buggy that I know
<seb128> that's not constructive comment
<seb128> the indicator works fine for many users
<seb128> that's not because some get confused and can't change an option that we should stop doing changes
<seb128> I've work to do, going back to that
 * cassidy read lot of negative comments about Empathy which are actually because of this patch :(
<seb128> cassidy, specific issues?
<seb128> or just the icon change not being obvious enough
<cassidy> seb128, the usual things, the indicator isn't clear enough and people miss they have received messages
<seb128> the other issue is that really read rants from geeks and vocal minorities usually
<seb128> cassidy, the icon changed yesterday
<seb128> it should be noticable now
<seb128> it was not before
<cassidy> ah good
<Zdra> seb128, note that ubuntu changed rb's icon when not playing, but not the icond when playing, which makes the style totally inconsistent
<Zdra> seb128, sorry to complain against you, surely it's not your personal fault ;)
<pitti> well, to be honest, they are right
<Zdra> just that you are maintainer of the package, afaik
<pitti> the indicator is NOT clear enough
<Zdra> seb128, canonical's own user testing proved indicator is not clear
<seb128> Zdra, styles are consistent there, what icon theme do you use?
<Zdra> for empathy at least
<seb128> pitti, Zdra: I agree it's not clear enough
<seb128> the green icon should be a bit better
<seb128> I would still like flashing better
<seb128> but not my decision *shrug*
<pitti> yeah, design team thing
<pitti> seb128: we'll get green?
<vuntz> green is openSUSE!
<vuntz> lalala
<seb128> pitti, it's in since yesterday
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> pitti, you use outdated software :p
<pitti> seb128: no, nobody pinged me on jabber today yet :)
<pitti> ooh! green!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> oh come on launchpad enough being down now I've work to do
<Zdra> seb128, Hm, don't know which icon theme I'm using since gnome-appearance-properties crash at startup now :(
<Zdra> I think I have ubuntu's theme
<seb128> Zdra, it has been fixed today
<seb128> the crash
<seb128> upgrade gnome-control-center
<Zdra> just made the upgrade karmic->lucid today
<seb128> yeah, things change quickly
<seb128> didrocks fixed it this morning
<seb128> you probably didn't get the update
<Zdra> seb128, ah, probably related to the fact that capplets-data can't be installed
<seb128> using amd64?
<didrocks> capplets-data can't be installed ?
<Zdra> seb128, yes
<didrocks> ah, make sense :)
<seb128> yeah, it's because i386 built first
<seb128> and the binaries are out of sync on amd64
<Zdra> ok
<Zdra> I'll wait then :)
<seb128> should be fixed in the next hours
<pitti> oh, LP seems to be back
<seb128> pitti, \o/
 * didrocks bzr pull
<seb128> dpm, hey again
<seb128> dpm, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/552358
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552358 in gnome-keyring "Typo in the seahorse dialog on Lucid : Unlock Login Keyring" [Low,Triaged]
<dpm> looking... :)
<seb128> dpm, do you think it's worth breaking translations?
<seb128> "Enter Password for to unlock your login keyring"
<seb128> I want to fix that string
<Zdra> seb128, also it seems that the volume applet disappeared... when adding the indicator applet I get it together with the incidator thing... so I guess it's also yet-another-ubuntu-patch?
<Zdra> same for bluetooth icon
<seb128> Zdra, no, it's just that we use an indicator for it
<seb128> you can run gnome-volume-control-applet
<seb128> we just turn the autostart desktop file off by default
<seb128> it's still there
<Zdra> seb128, it's not in the list of applets I can add anymore
<seb128> you can edit it in the session capplet
<seb128> or run it by hand
<dpm> seb128, could it be fixed by patching the sources and all those msgid's in the translations?
<Zdra> any reason to remove from the list?
<seb128> yes because we use an indicator
<seb128> and it would mean having 2 mixers
<Zdra> is that a reason to not let users add it back if they wanyt?
<seb128> if you decide to remove the indicator you can add the applet too
<seb128> they can
<seb128> just check it in the session capplet
<Zdra> seb128, I can't add the volume applet from the UI at least
<seb128> Zdra, go to the session capplet
<seb128> it should be listed as unticked
<seb128> tick it
<seb128> oh
<seb128> we probably did hide it to not confuse users
<Zdra> wtf?
<seb128> you should use indicators really, they are nice ;-)
<seb128> well see we build a desktop using indicators
<seb128> so we optimize for the default experience
<seb128> not for the fallback case for people who don't want to use what we do
<seb128> I'm not sure why you don't just add the indicator
<seb128> and change the empathy option to not use it
<Zdra> why should I do that?
<seb128> sound, bluetooth are as nice as the notification icons
<seb128> you would avoid all those issues
<Zdra> sound is just replacing a vertical bar by an horizontal
<seb128> if you strongly disagree with the distro direction install an another distro...
<seb128> well indicators are consistent
<Zdra> bluetooth is the exact same menu afaik
<seb128> you can move between those with the keyboard
<seb128> or without closing the menu
<seb128> right that's the idea
<seb128> having notification area done right
<Zdra> seb128, sadly, I really consider moving to another distro because of that
<seb128> you will also get KDE software rendered in gtk
<seb128> dpm, *shrug*, I guess we could but I'm already overworked and I don't fancy spending an hour on that
<Zdra> seb128, what's the point in indicator if it's already known to be dead with gnome-shell?
<seb128> Zdra, is it?
<seb128> Zdra, there was some running discussion about what will be done with gnome-shell
<seb128> and it didn't seem there was a decision yet
<Zdra> anyway... thanks for your answers :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<dpm> seb128 I understand, let me think for a sec...
<milanbv> Zdra: I think indicators are likely to work better in the future with GNOME Shell than notification icons
<milanbv> because the shell will easily be able to render the menus the way it wants, and integrate them to the messaging bar
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<chrisccoulson> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson, seb128
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you?
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> dpm, let me have a try to sed the po to change this string
<seb128> dpm, the msgid need to be changed right?
<dpm> yes
<dpm> then when building the translations they will not be marked as fuzzy
<dutchie> seb128: got onto merging the poppler thing yet?
<dutchie> (I can see you're busy though)
<seb128> dutchie, no, launchpad was down for 3 hours
<seb128> there was no way to bzr pull anything
<rickspencer3> I'm doing ok
<dutchie> yeah, pain that
<seb128> I'm quite annoying
<rickspencer3> seb128, didrocks, chris, how's it going today?
<seb128> I didn't remember they announced that a week ago
<rickspencer3> nm
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, out of the fact that I forgot that launchpad was down for 2 hours
<seb128> which turned to be 3
<seb128> and I didn't fetch things I needed before
<seb128> good ;-)
<baptistemm> if someone is able to reproduce bug 552140 thanks for providing a valgrind log
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552140 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth-applet crashed when laptop's connectivity switch was turned off: bluetooth-applet assert failure: *** glibc detected *** bluetooth-applet: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x081443c0 ***" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552140
<didrocks> rickspencer3: good LP down enabled me to do other things :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, like go outside?
<rickspencer3> :)
<dpm> seb128, if you see it's going to take you too much time, do you want me to quickly ask on the translators list? TBH, I'm undecided on this one as well. It's not a very visible string, if I understand it correctly, and it has a good chance to be fixed upstream, since it is clearly a typo. I think it might be ok to fix it, even if temporarily breaking translations. But of course, if it can be handled transparently, even better
<mvo> seb128: fyi https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=614469 (the vte problem)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 614469 in VteTerminal "Does no longer compile with -DX_DISPLAY_MISSING" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> dpm, I will have a short try, if that works great otherwise I will upload with the break and let you know
<didrocks> rickspencer3: not really, like finishing my last WI :)
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<rickspencer3> hehe
<dpm> seb128, ok, sure, thanks for the heads up
<mvo> seb128: I could move it outside the ifdef block, but it will most likely crash then in the frambuffer mode
<mvo> seb128: so I will just wait for upstream for now, I don't think its super ugent, the NEW file looks like there is nothing earth shaking
<seb128> mvo, so what do you recommand doing? skip the update for lucid?
<seb128> mvo, ok
<seb128> mvo, works for me, I pinged you because you said git had some pretty cool changes
<mvo> seb128: lets see how fast upstream responds
<mvo> seb128: right, git head, but the 0.24.x branch is medium interessting
<seb128> k
<seb128> mvo, I though the changes were in the current version
<mvo> seb128: not AFAICS
<seb128> mvo, ok, cool
<mvo> :)
<LaserJock> kenvandine: pingaloo
<kenvandine> LaserJock, pong
<LaserJock> kenvandine: so yesterday I did something wrong and now gwibber won't take *any* accounts
<kenvandine> LaserJock, i have a fix for that in the works :)
<LaserJock> ah, sweet
<LaserJock> and here I thought I was going mad or something :-)
<kenvandine> in disabling the keyring support that we added (to work around the keyring bug for now), account adding is a little busted :/
<kenvandine> fix will be ready in a few
<LaserJock> ok, np, thanks
 * rickspencer3 grabs Dell mini touchpad, throttles it, throws it to the ground, kicks it
<didrocks> rickspencer3: "touchpad for human being"
<rickspencer3> hehe
<Zdra> seb128, a more constructive issue: if I get an incoming call, the accept/reject dialog steal the focus and taping enter reject the call
<LaserJock> rickspencer3: there must be some research on the computing equivalent of "road rage"
<Zdra> seb128, this is using indicator "better user experience"
<seb128> Zdra, no, that was a try to workaround the fact that users don't notice calls
<seb128> Zdra, not sure why the focus stealing prevention is not working
<Zdra> because focus stealing prevention never worked
<Zdra> that's why empathy blink the status icon
<seb128> well blinking icon is not really the best experience either
<seb128> we should try and fix those focus issues
<rickspencer3> seb128, Zdra I thought there was some time stamp thing to keep this from happening
<rickspencer3> seb128, this happened to me when you called me yesterday
<Zdra> seb128, if the user can see the incoming msg notification, they can see the same for incoming call, tbh
<seb128> there is
<seb128> rickspencer3, I would have to check with kenvandine how he did the change
<rickspencer3> I'll log a bug
<mvo> seb128: upstream replied!
<seb128> mvo, waouh!
<Zdra> rickspencer3, seriously that never worked, it was not working 15years ago and it is still not working now
<mvo> seb128: the reply is "patch?"
<Zdra> using metacity here
<seb128> mvo, :-(
<mvo> such is life
<rickspencer3> Zdra, understood. note that I am not driving this, just responding
<seb128> mvo, not your week
<rickspencer3> I thought it was fine before
<seb128> it's fine if the client side does what it should
<seb128> ie set the correct timestamp
<Zdra> rickspencer3, sure, thanks :)
<Zdra> rickspencer3, you are filling a bug or should I do?
<rickspencer3> Zdra, I am doing it right now
<seb128> buggy cases are due to clients not setting a timestamp when they open something
<Zdra> cool
<rickspencer3> logging against indicator-messages
<seb128> rickspencer3, I think it's empathy
<seb128> but check with kenvandine
<asac> pitti: what can we do in jockey to detect hardware ... is that constrainted to PCI etc. or can we add arbitrary scripts/binaries that do the detection etc.?
<seb128> mvo, did you manage to get a better reply about openoffice issues?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, it didn't raise the accept/reject dialog when you got the call?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, it did
<rickspencer3> while I was typing
<kenvandine> ah
<mvo> seb128: sort of, I have a better idea now and added it to the bug
<rickspencer3> which then rejected the call
<kenvandine> right... :)
<kenvandine> eww
<kenvandine> hummm
<rickspencer3> I think we should probably back out the change
<kenvandine> can't win...
<mvo> seb128: I will ask rene about it again tonight I think
<rickspencer3> and try again in Lucid + 1
<seb128> mvo, ok
<mvo> seb128: and then hopefully we know whats going on with OOo
<rickspencer3> right, that's Zdra's point
<pitti> asac: it normally uses modaliases, but handlers can do anything to decide whether they are "available" (i. e. do hw detection)
<seb128> well you can win
<mvo> seb128: but releeasing it like this is unacceptable
<seb128> just set the correct timestamp
<rickspencer3> try as you might, you can't raise a dialog without causing such issues
<seb128> but at default of doing that go back to change the icon
<rickspencer3> anyway, it's too late to keep chasing this
<rickspencer3> imo we should back out that change, and focus on fixing bugs
<rickspencer3> seb128, thoughts?
<rickspencer3> pitti, thoughts?
<seb128> if fixing it is adding one parameter to a call and we can try that today I would do it
<seb128> otherwise back out
<pitti> rickspencer3: sorry, didn't follow; reading scrollback
<rickspencer3> pitti, nm
<Zdra> note that some users have focus to the mouse, in that case timestamp can't help
<kenvandine> seb128, setting the correct timestamp, that would still just raise it right?
<rickspencer3> well, I am interested in your feedback pitti, but I think you may have other work to do ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, not if you have a key event with a timestamp newer than the receive event
<seb128> kenvandine, ie update-manager doesn't still your focus when autoopening
<pitti> rickspencer3: when should I start reading? i. e. what's the topic?
<seb128> or pidgin dialogs
<seb128> pitti, empathy calls dialog steal focus
<pitti> I wish they would..
<seb128> pitti, try to fix it or go back to use the indicator
<pitti> do they?
<seb128> pitti, they do
<kenvandine> pitti, they do now :)
<rickspencer3> they steal focus, and if you are typing, your key clicks reject the call
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, which means you refuse the call if you are typing
<kenvandine> as of a couple weeks ago i think
<seb128> without noticing
<kenvandine> if you hit enter...
<seb128> dpm, ok, I think I got it, sorry was sidetracked
<pitti> seb128: hm, didn't we solve that problem ages ago in compiz?
<rickspencer3> well if it's been a couple of weeks and is still not working ... I think we should roll it back
<rickspencer3> don't throw good money after bad
<pitti> rickspencer3: but yes, my default answer would be to go back to indicators
<asac> pitti: handlers are triggered how? udev? or can we run than once on startup?
<seb128> dpm, uploading that to lucid, if you could check that the gnome-keyring update looks fine to you when it lands
<pitti> asac: (1) on first run after installation, (2) whenever you open jockey, (3) when you plug in a device which needs firmware
<kenvandine> i am happy to back that out, but we should discuss this at UDS and come up with some good in between
<seb128> works for me
<asac> pitti: plug in device is detected through udev i guess?
<pitti> seb128: ok, I updated the retracers with new .debs which should fix a couple of crashes; retracers crashed due to LP being down anyway, restarting now
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, will do today
<asac> pitti: is there a good example handler i could look at?
<pitti> asac: update-notifier listens for "firmware" uevents, and invokes jockey if firmware is missing, yes; but its' a rather narrow special case
<pitti> asac: what do you want to do?
<asac> pitti: basically on arm we have bunch of firmware like things to enable all the hardware
<asac> would love to use jockey to get this automatically done
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> asac: /usr/share/jockey/handlers/dvb_usb_firmware.py does that for DVB USB sticks
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for getting the update for the notification in btw
<pitti> asac: and update-notifer listens for those
<seb128> good contributor work
<asac> pitti: this would be general hardware, video, but also gstreamer codecs at some point
<asac> pitti: thanks. will check that
<pitti> asac: gstreamer codecs won't trigger a firmware event, though
<pitti>  4812 martin    20   0  106m  17m 4920 S   99  0.9  48:13.23 desktopcouch-se
<asac> pitti: well. thats the point; most hardware is neither pci nur USB
<asac> on arm
<pitti> kenvandine: ^ any idea what this is doing? I haven't ever used desktopcouch
<pitti> and it has eaten 100% cpu for 45 mins now apparently
<kenvandine> that is the keyring bug
<asac> pitti: what is a firmware event?
<pitti> asac: missing firmware isn't related to any particular bus; the kmod just needs to request it
<asac> e.g. where does that come from?
<pitti> asac: the kernel module
<asac> hmm
<kenvandine> bug 530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<asac> well. for us its probably not only firmware, but also full kernel modeules
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, thanks; can I just kill that?
<pitti> kenvandine: uh, it uses gvfsd-smb?
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah...
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> the bug is in libgnome-keyring
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, I think I accidentally clicked "news accounts" in the me-menu
<pitti> it didn't work, though
<pitti> but some 20 s later, gwibber popped up
<pitti> so I guess it worked after all, somehow
<kenvandine> news?
<Zdra> kenvandine, why is indicator applet showing random contacts in its menu?
<pitti> well, that's what it says in German
<kenvandine> Zdra, random contacts?
<pitti> "Nachrichtenkonten"
<pitti> which is "News accounts"
<kenvandine> do they go away after a few seconds?
<Zdra> kenvandine, I sometimes get some contacts there that I never chatted with
<kenvandine> Zdra, login events showup for like 10s i think
<kenvandine> with no timestamp
<Zdra> kenvandine, it's not new msg, just seeing its avatar/name and clicking on it starts chat
<pitti> the thing which should be "Microblogging accounts"
<Zdra> kenvandine, ah, login/logout
<Zdra> kenvandine, probably that
<kenvandine> pitti, ah... yeah "broadcast accounts"
<kenvandine> Zdra, yup
<kenvandine> next cycle it should say something like "connected" next to the name
<pitti> kenvandine: "broadcast" seems to be too confusing for translators then :)
<kenvandine> pitti, agreed... i didn't pick the terms :)
<LaserJock> it's confusing for native-English speakers too
<Zdra> kenvandine, tbh it's just totally useless, since there is no visual effect to show that event
<Zdra> kenvandine, I don't have that menu open all the time
<kenvandine> Zdra, yeah, i know
<kenvandine> Zdra, i think that gets disabled if you have notify for login events disabled in empathy
<Zdra> kenvandine, no
<kenvandine> ok, i can't remember exactly what the spec says
<Zdra> kenvandine, I was about to say that it would make a bit of sense if that option was enabled, but it is not here
<Zdra> Hm, scrolling on the rb indicator applet does not change its volume :(
<dpm> seb128, thanks, I'll do! (re: gnome-keyring)
<seb128> Zdra, you can do the same on the mixer next to it
<seb128> which works
<Zdra> well, it's really minor regression from upstream, but changing volume only for that app is useful
<Zdra> I use that sometimes when listening to podcast or voip call, to have the music in background and still can hear the voice
<ccheney> rickspencer3: got the images from ken and forwarded them on for approval, cc'd you as well
<rickspencer3> ccheney, great
<rickspencer3> and do you need any new wording, etc... for them?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: the about dialog already has the new wording in it, i think the other wording is just changes in copyright file, etc
<rickspencer3> ccheney, ook
<rickspencer3> Amanda is getting that new stuff asap
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ah just checked just changing Sun Microsystems to Oracle and updating the wiki page to refer to Oracle
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, by the way bug #552577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552577 in indicator-messages "Empathy Calls bring up an answer/reject dialog that steel focus and causes users to reject calls accidentally (focus stealing)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552577
<rickspencer3> ccheney, just make the change when you are ready and think the time is correct
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, thx
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok
<kwwii> mvo: hey, do you know where /usr/share/pixmaps/usb-creator-gtk.png comes from? I have a better icon for ubiquity and don
<kwwii> don#t know who to give it to
<seb128> james_w, there?
<james_w> hi seb128
<seb128> james_w, hey
<seb128> james_w, I've a small bzr issue, do you have a minute to help me on it?
<james_w> Mais oui
<seb128> excellent!
<seb128> james_w, so
<seb128> bzr get lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound
<seb128> wget http://edge.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/0.2/0.2.2/+download/indicator-sound-0.2.2.tar.gz
<seb128> cd indicator-sound
<seb128> bzr merge-upstream --version 0.2.2 ../indicator-sound-0.2.2.tar.gz lp:indicator-sound
<seb128> james_w, that gives me one file conflct
<seb128> conflict
<seb128> I don't understand why
<james_w> which file?
<seb128> Text conflict in src/indicator-sound.c
<james_w> ok, let me look
<seb128> thanks
<james_w> and you know that you don't need the wget?
<seb128> no I don't
<seb128> I can specific the http url in the bzr command?
<james_w> yup
<seb128> good to know
<james_w> seb128: good question
<james_w> I don't know off the top of my head
<james_w> it's a bug somewhere
<james_w> you can resolve for "MERGE SOURCE" and I'll file a bug about it
<seb128> james_w, what do you mean for "MERGE SOURCE"
<seb128> I usually cp the tarball .c
<seb128> and bzr resolve src/indicator-sound.c
<james_w> bzr resolve --take-other src/indicator-sound.c
<james_w> should do it
<seb128> oh, nice, thanks
<james_w> otherwise edit the file and delete the stuff between <<<< TREE and ==== and all the conflict lines
<seb128> right, it's just easier to copy the tarball version than to edit the file and risk having it wrong ;-)
<seb128> ie no thinker
<seb128> copy and resolve ;-)
<james_w> except if there are other changes in the file you want to keep :-)
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's not the case there
<seb128> we should have 0 change
<james_w> right
<seb128> thanks anyway
<seb128> I know how to sort it
<seb128> I was just wondering if I'm doing something wrong again or not
<seb128> ;-)
<james_w> nope, pretty sure it's a bug, but it's more than 30 seconds to diagnose it
<pitti> seb128: waah waah python-support -- I already removed all the old *.pyc files from the chroots, seems that still wasn't enough; I'll deal with that after dinner
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<seb128> james_w, ok, good, no hurry, do you want me to keep the bzr in a broken state or can I just do my update?
<james_w> nope, go for it
<seb128> thanks
<james_w> it's a version control system, we can grab the old version!
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> grrr, the forbid enable user to use autologin if using encrypted dir is not as easy as I first thought :/
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, we missed our call?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes, but am on another call
<rickspencer3> pitti, if it's time for you to go home, we can resched
<pitti> heh, I'm at home all the time :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm here for another hour before I need to leave
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> rickspencer3: not much on my list, just OEM rotation (would appreciate a quick discussion)
<rickspencer3> let's see
<rickspencer3> dst is kicking my schedule's but
<pitti> but I'm fine with calling tomorrow too, if that suits you better
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'd like to do today if it works out
<didrocks> pitti: do you have any idea if we should finally postpone the gdmsetup autologin for encrypted user stuff? I have the code, the issue is that you have to read a file which is /home/$USER/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt to know the mount point. As gdmsetup isn't runned as root, we're blocked there :/
<pitti> didrocks: why do you need to know the mount point?
<didrocks> so, the filtering code should be put in the server side, the issue with that is that we already connect to dbus signals that are used in various place, and so, we will have to create new signals…
<pitti> didrocks: oh, if the user that is logged in automatically isn't the one you are running gdmsetup as?
<didrocks> pitti: right
<didrocks> pitti: also, some user like you only have a subdir mounted, this file contains the path
<pitti> right
<pitti> didrocks: what happens if you have an encrypted home and try to autologin
<pitti> ?
<pitti> didrocks: if gdm just falls back to the user list, it's good enough, I think
<didrocks> pitti: you get an horrible "can't read Xauthority file" and you're stuck
<pitti> didrocks: yes, let's not wrestle with the backend/dbus any more
<didrocks> not back into gdm
<didrocks> (let me try again, it's been a long time, one sec)
<pitti> didrocks: can we hide the autologin thing if the user who calls gdmsetup has an ~/.ecryptfs/Private.sig?
<pitti> didrocks: (please ask kirkland for which file to test for)
<humphreybc> seb128: ping
<pitti> didrocks: it wouldn't be perfect, but probably avoid the majority of cases
<didrocks> pitti: I talked with him and he told me to test ~/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt
<pitti> hm, I don't have taht
<pitti> didrocks: but yes, fine with me
<seb128> humphreybc, pong
<didrocks> pitti: the issue is that if you are foo, launching gdmsetup, and bar is using autologin, you can't access to ~bar/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt
<seb128> humphreybc, I was about to go, what's up there?
<didrocks> pitti: so, you don't know if he has or not an encrypted dir
<pitti> didrocks: yes, understood
<humphreybc> seb128: sorry, just wondering what's the story with our friendly evince anti aliasing bug?
<pitti> didrocks: but if foo == bar (which will be the case in most home setups), it'd work
<pitti> didrocks: thus the "not perfect, but cover a majority of cases"
<seb128> humphreybc, you are really pushy on this one, aren't you?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, just tested again with an encrypted dir + autologin: you got 3 horrible error message and then, stuck with the wallpaper and nothing else
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. we get 80% of the effect with 5% of the effort
<seb128> humphreybc, I just uploaded a few minutes ago now
<humphreybc> seb128: yep ;)
<seb128> humphreybc, I need to go sorry
<seb128> bbl
<humphreybc> okay, thanks for your help!
<didrocks> pitti: right, foo == bar works (I was just going to push my changes before seeing this cornercase)
<pitti> didrocks: let's call that "good enough" then, shall we?
<seb128> humphreybc, thank you for the work on the bug
<humphreybc> don't thank me, thank dutchie :)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I can close my WI now and push this patch so :)
<didrocks> pitti: maybe I shall just put a comment into my code about that case
<didrocks> for further debugging and reading
<seb128> I've to go now, see you later
<pitti> didrocks: for lucid+1, gdm should probably just refuse to accept the new setting if the new user has that file
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. no need to add new signals, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems logical, but too late in the cycle to touch that now
<didrocks> let's do it that way so
 * pitti hugs didrocks, cheers
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> I was afraid it will become for 1 hour of work to 10 more :)
<didrocks> (btw, the bug is really horrible, you have to reboot, press shift to get to grub, recovery mode and edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf)
<didrocks> well, time to enjoy a little bit of sun :)
<didrocks> see you tomorrow everyone
<kenvandine> have fun didrocks
<didrocks> thanks :) have a good evening kenvandine
<pitti> good night everyone!
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, dx and OLS uploads tomorrow?
<kenvandine> dx yes... OLS today/tomorrow
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, okay, especially for Dx, please look at their code closely
<kenvandine> ok
<rickspencer3> to ensure that no freezes are violated, etc...
<rickspencer3> so check for string changes, UI, changes etc...
<kenvandine> ok
<rickspencer3> and if you find them, flag them for me and dbarth
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, gwibber client started up quicky and without issue on start up for me, first time ever!
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> excellent
<jcastro> yes I just noticed the start up time today too
<jcastro> well done!
<kenvandine> :)
<kklimonda> nope
<kklimonda> ups, that was weird
<nigelb> can someone please sponsor bug 314885 before the beta freeze? (its a main package and falls smack in desktop team territory :D)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<duanedesign> while building a new upstream source I get some warnings in the build log that look like its trying to write gconf settings? http://paste.ubuntu.com/401850/
<jcastro> kenvandine: I am starting to get 100% desktopcouch cpu right after I log in
<zyga> intel drivers got crazy again
<zyga> I got a video of that happening
<mdc_laptop> mvo_, thanks :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, yeah known bug in the keyring
<kenvandine> jcastro, bug 530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<jcastro> I was suspecting that
<jcastro> thanks
<kenvandine> np
 * kenvandine really hopes someone figures that out soon :/
<kenvandine> my poor laptop is getting hot
<jcastro> we're blaming dobey for this one right?
 * dobey blames gnome-keyring people for mucking with threading inside the library
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> not dobey *this time* :)
<mvo_> mdc_laptop: thank you!
<mdc_laptop> :-)
<kenvandine> dobey, you worked around it though..
<mdc_laptop> np
<dobey> kenvandine: in ubuntuone-client, yes :)
<kenvandine> i am aftaid to try to do that in gwibber
<dobey> i don't know where it's failing exactly in gwibber
<kenvandine> funny thing though... when desktopcouch has the CPU pegged, gwibber doesn't
<kenvandine> we only have like 2 lines that access the keyring
<dobey> well you can't have 2 apps using 100% cpu
<kenvandine> in the service anyway
<jcastro> I am waiting for each of them to take a core
<dobey> they can both use 50% though
<kenvandine> dobey, bug gwibber-service is nearly idle most of the time when dc has it pegged
<dobey> bah
<dobey> kenvandine: url me to the code that calls keyring in gwibber
<kenvandine> dobey, one sec
<kenvandine> dobey, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/2.30/annotate/head%3A/gwibber/microblog/dispatcher.py
<kenvandine> around line 53
<dobey> ok, i see the problem :)
<kenvandine> dobey, awesome.... how can i fix?
<kenvandine> and can you find the problem in desktopcouch ?
<dobey> one second, i have a branch to fix gwib :)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> dobey is my hero
<dobey> lp can be slow sometimes
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: bug #519553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519553 in indicator-applet "Right click menu could confuse users, leading to accidental removal of panel applet" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519553
<seb128> I think that's an issue but I'm not sure what we should do about it
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/gwibber/gwibber-keyring-unthreaded/+merge/22562
<kenvandine> dobey, want to see if you can fix desktopcouch too?
<dobey> i don't know if someone already did or not
<seb128> is that fixing the cpu use issue?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll tell you in a few
<dobey> seb128: yes. the problem is that it's threadlocking because gnome-keyring now does weird thread stuff in the library
<seb128> hum
<dobey> seb128: i fixed the lockups in ubuntuone, by switching the code to not run the keyring calls from threads
<seb128> k
<dobey> seb128: at least, my debugging points at that as the problem. my fixes in ubuntuone-client solved it there. it was blocking me from getting any work done on u1 after updating on monday :(
<seb128> it started recently for you?
<seb128> or did you just upgrade recently to lucid?
<dobey> it started recently for me
<dobey> it started after i managed to get rebooted on monday
<dobey> it was only one of many problems i had
<seb128> k weird
<seb128> we have the cpu use issue on gvfs for weeks
<dobey> like, one of the kernel updates apparently caused my hard disks to be reordered
<dobey> so sda became sdb and vice-versa
<dobey> which caused the boot to get stuck at the "checking filesystems" screen
<baptistemm> pitti, for bluetooth I see there is a patch for disable hal, did you tried to just disable hal plugin sin main.conf ?
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed that fixed it... but now there is a gtk import in the service... which ryan is very opposed to :/
<kenvandine> seb128, the patch you uploaded on monday made it worse for ubuntuone-client and desktopcouch
<seb128> well, it's a good workaround for lucid until stef look to gnome-keyring
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I'm fine dropping that one
<kenvandine> gwibber was the same with and without the patch
<kenvandine> which is weird
<seb128> it was a try to see if that fixed the issue
<seb128> but it doesn't
<dobey> kenvandine: hmm
<kenvandine> dobey, scratch that... your branch didn't fix it
<seb128> kenvandine, I will drop the change now
<kenvandine> just sometimes it takes longer to see the load
<dobey> kenvandine: well you can fix libgnome-keyring0 to not rely on the glib main loop, and be thread safe
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> weird
<kenvandine> dobey, gwibber-service is now using 100% of one processor when the logs says it should be idea
<kenvandine> idle
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> perhaps there is another location that needs fixed?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> not in the service
<dobey> weird
<dobey> well the issue is that the keyring is being called in a thread that's not the glib main loop
<kenvandine> seb128, can you please sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gwibber/ubuntu
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
 * kenvandine heads out
<RAOF> Morning all.
<chrisccoulson> hey RAOF
<TheMuso> Morning all.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't customize my mouse cursor any more :-/
<Sarvatt> chrisccoulson: yay compiz :)
<RAOF> C'mon, evolution.  Filter that mail.  You can do it!
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt - yeah, i just noticed it works with metacity
<chrisccoulson> i wonder what has broken that then :-/
<Sarvatt> been broken here for years
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it worked here until today
<RAOF> Worked for me until last night.
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not the only person who has this issue appear recently?
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then :)
<Sarvatt> it doesn't work for me right now, but I first noticed it didn't work under compiz in intrepid so I don't usually try and didn't notice if it did :D
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #459647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459647 in gnome-control-center "Cannot change mouse cursor theme when compiz is enabled" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks. so, it doesn't look like it's a new issue then :-/
<seb128> no
<Sarvatt> chrisccoulson: maybe try booting alpha 3 or beta 1 and see if it really works there? looks like there was *some* change in the behavior in the past few days worth of updates at any rate judging by that bug report's responses
<Sarvatt> hmm yeah my wife just said yesterdays updates (3 days worth) changed it so the oxygen cursor is used instead of DMZ (White) that was working before and she can't change it
 * bryceh waves to RAOF
<bryceh> RAOF, btw just posted a biggish update to -intel
<Nafai> Hi aussie friends!
<RAOF> Nafai: Good morning.  Or evening.  Or day!
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning :)
<Nafai> RAOF: Afternoon here, :)  4:21 PM
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-01
<dobey> kenvandine: around?
 * dobey needs to find a main uploader
<TheMuso> dobey: What needs uploading?
<dobey> TheMuso: i'm about to roll ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-client releases, and since the freeze deadline is in 45 min, i was looking for someone that can actually do the upload (since i don't have the privs yet)
<TheMuso> dobey: Sure, give me bzr repo URLs in order of upload and I can do them.
<dobey> TheMuso: will do as soon as i get them pushed :)
<TheMuso> and/or tarballs, I don't know how you guys do releases.
<dobey> TheMuso: i usually update a package branch with the release, and push
<TheMuso> dobey: ok
 * dobey grabs a coke and gets the releases done
<dobey> TheMuso: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk/+merge/22581 first one :)
<TheMuso> dobey: ok
<TheMuso> dobey: let me know when client is ready, test building storage-protocol now.
<dobey> TheMuso: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+merge/22582
<dobey> TheMuso: good timing :)
<TheMuso> ok will get on that once storage-protocol is done.
<dobey> TheMuso: great. you are a savior! :)
<TheMuso> dobey: np
<TheMuso> dobey: storage-protocol uploaded.
<dobey> yay
<TheMuso> Test building client now.
<RAOF> Stupid fridge.  Why doesn't it have a cow in there so I'd never run out of milk for coffee?
<TheMuso> RAOF: lol
<TheMuso> dobey: client uploaded.
<dobey> TheMuso: great! thanks so much!
<TheMuso> dobey: You're welcome.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - this is why i drink coffee without milk ;)
<RAOF> But you need an espresso machine to make that work properly, and my brother hasn't bought mine yet :)
<kenvandine> RAOF, have you seen bug 533435 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533435 in f-spot "f-spot hangs after exporting pictures to local folder" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533435
<RAOF> kenvandine: I had not.  Thanks for raising it.
<kenvandine> it is driving my wife nuts... which in turn makes her bug me :)
<kenvandine> it is weird that i can't make it fail on my laptop
<RAOF> Argh.  F-Spot is still a rich source of five vitamins and crashes.
<kenvandine> hehe
<TheMuso> lol
<RAOF> Holy race condition, Batman!
<kenvandine> RAOF, i guess you found it :)
<RAOF> No, but I have managed to reproduce it once, outside the debugger.
<RAOF> GAH!  Stop killing f-spot, X.
<RAOF> Hurray for GTK's thread-unsafety!
<RAOF> kenvandine: You say your wife's laptop reliably hangs?  It's much more difficult for me to reproduce the problem, but I think I've got a fix; can you test?
<Amaranth> RAOF: I've yet to see a toolkit you can use from multiple threads
<lifeless> Amaranth: GDI, sadly.
<Amaranth> Wow, that's pretty cool actually
<Amaranth> Not even Cocoa allows it
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning.
 * pitti -> doctor appointment, back in ~ 1 hour
<didrocks> good morning
<baptistemm> hello
<didrocks> salut baptistemm
<seb128> hey hey desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;) how you are before your week-end?
<didrocks> (I'm updating metacity btw)
<seb128> hello didrocks
<seb128> good thank you
<seb128> you?
<baptistemm> we have a candidate to fix for ubuntu release in gnome-bluetooth
<didrocks> I'm good too, early evening are great sometimes!
<didrocks> baptistemm: candidate=you or a patch? :)
<seb128> baptistemm, candidate?
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, while doing the update could you look to the default nworkspace?
<seb128> it still seems to be 2
<baptistemm> during the night I had a lot of dup on the bug I reported yesterday (double-free problem)
<seb128> I though you said you would change that when you looked at it before
<didrocks> seb128: oh really? I was thinking I fixed that a while ago…
<seb128> baptistemm, did you get a fix or just a bug?
<seb128> didrocks, seems not in current lucid guest session
<seb128> but my install might be screwed
<seb128> I'm upgrading this box for years
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let me have a look at that
<baptistemm> seb128, I reported upŝtream, and I'm trying to ping hadess, but my time is limited
<seb128> baptistemm, did you get a valgrind log?
<seb128> what is the bug number?
<baptistemm> yep
<baptistemm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/552140
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552140 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth-applet crashed when laptop's connectivity switch was turned off: bluetooth-applet assert failure: *** glibc detected *** bluetooth-applet: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x081443c0 ***" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<baptistemm> it didn't exist in 2.29.x so a git bisect can help I guess
<seb128> baptistemm, neither of you had gnome-bluetooth-dbgsym install those logs are useless
 * pitti waves to France
<seb128> baptistemm, I will have a look to the issue now
<seb128> pitti, hello!
<baptistemm> seb128, you have a bluetooth adapter
<baptistemm> hello pitti
<seb128> baptistemm, I've a laptop with bluetooth
<pitti> am I the only one who deleted 200 spam mails from LP debian bug imports today?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, I had like 350 of those
<dholbach> hey guys
<seb128> oh, dholbach having issues again
<seb128> hey dholbach
<seb128> dholbach, why do you join only when you have a bug? :p
<pitti> seb128: so, "no" :)
 * pitti hugs dholbach
<dholbach> I just removed almost everything out of my ~, and have "alt+1" issues again
<baptistemm> seb128, so true :)
<dholbach> this sucks :)
 * dholbach hugs you all back
<dholbach> seb128: because I'm in too many channels already
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
<seb128> bah
<seb128> slangasek froze one day earlier that I though
<seb128> sucks
<baptistemm> I guess bluez 4.63 won't make it for lucid
<seb128> likely not
<dholbach> I just removed all the dot files and directories out of ~, logged into a session, alt+1 does not work
<dholbach> W E I R D
<didrocks> hey pitti ;)
<seb128> dholbach, is it working in the guest session?
<didrocks> dholbach: :/
<dholbach> seb128: yes
<seb128> dholbach, do you have the same keyboard layout active in both sessions too
<seb128> ?
<dholbach> seb128: I'd think so - I removed all the dot files
<seb128> can you check?
<dholbach> how do I check it?
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> you can look to the keyboard capplet
<seb128> it should have the current layout selected
<pitti> gconftool -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts
<pitti> you can compare that in both sessions
<pitti> that's the gnome configuration
<pitti> xprop -root|grep XKB
<pitti> ^ and that's the actual, real, REAL configuration that the X server uses (and which g-s-d sets)
<seb128> hum
<dholbach> seb128: these are exactly the same
<dholbach> gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<dholbach> xprop -root|grep XKB
<seb128> pitti, so you decided to write buggy apport code to be able to close a zillion bug?
<seb128> pitti, cheater!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> isn't it a great plan? :-)
<seb128> dholbach, so I don't know
<seb128> it's not the keyboard
<pitti> seb128: see what damage 3 hours LP downtime can do! :-)
<seb128> it's not the user config
<seb128> pitti, hehe
<dholbach> so I probably should create a new user :-(
<pitti> seb128: but don't worry, I'm still faaar behind you
<dholbach> this is SO weird
<seb128> dholbach, it does it in several softwares
<pitti> also, the keyboard layout doesn't really affect individual keys
<dholbach> seb128: hm?
<seb128> usually I would tell you assigned the shortcut to an entry by error using it while the entry was selected
<pitti> if z/ö/`/etc. are fine, then the kbd layout is correct
<seb128> but if it happens it differents applications it's not likely the issue
<dpm> hey seb128, I looked at the gnome-keyring string change and looks good! It got handled transparently without translator intervention -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-keyring/+pots/gnome-keyring/fr/16/+translate Thanks a lot!
<seb128> dpm, hello, oh good, thanks for checking!
<seb128> bug #553037 shrug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553037 in gnome-panel "no options to stop the strange behaviour of wanda fish on april 1st" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553037
<dpm> no worries :)
<mpt> mvo, sorry for the silly question, but: I was testing the pathbar-atk branch and software-center crashed with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". Is it useful to attach the core dump anywhere, and if so, where do I find it?
<mpt> I don't see a "core" file either in the same folder or in my home folder
<mvo> mpt: oh. it it crashed locally only apport will not pick it up. you can run it inside gdb. I was using the branch too and it does not crash for me. is this reproducable?
<mpt> -boom-
<mpt> yes it is
<mvo> mpt: what do you have to do to trigger it?
<mpt> mvo, I press Shift Tab several times while a department icon is focused in the lobby screen
<mpt> I guess that's probably a bug in trunk rather than a bug in the branch
<mpt> I'll see if I can do it in the packaged version
<mvo> smells like webkit
<dholbach> seb128, pitti: I just created a new user, it happens there too ;-)
<seb128> it's weird it doesn't happen in the guest session
<dholbach> just ctrl-alt-t, ctrl-shift-t, alt+1 to reproduce
<seb128> in any software?
<seb128> well I can't try there
<seb128> I use alt-N for workspace changes so they don't work for tabs change
<dholbach> ok, I fixed it now by having 'de' as only keyboard layout and not 'de' and 'ir'
 * dholbach reproduces
<dholbach> adding 'ir' again sparks the "give me the output of xprop and kbd info please because something is broken" dialogue
<seb128> dholbach, see it was a keyboard issue
<dholbach> keyboard issue?
<dholbach> you mean the alt+1 issue was triggered by a keyboard layout configuration?
<dholbach> seb128: ^
<seb128> <dholbach> ok, I fixed it now by having 'de' as only keyboard layout and not 'de' and 'ir'
<seb128> you said no?
<dholbach> eh? I'm not sure I understand :)
<dholbach> it looks like like the alt+1 issue was triggered by a keyboard layout configuration
<dholbach> on which package would I file the bug?
<seb128> right, that's what I meant
<seb128> "layout issue"
<seb128> rather than "keyboard issue"
<seb128> ie the keyboard layout
<seb128> not a GNOME option or config
<dholbach> seb128: which package do you suggest I file a bug on?
<seb128> talk to pitti
<dholbach> hello pitti :)
<seb128> I guess xkeyboard-config
<seb128> but I'm not sure it's a bug
<seb128> having multiple layouts with non latin ones needs tricks
<seb128> to be able to use both alphabets
<pitti> I still don't understand this, though
<pitti> if you configure "de" it works, and if you configure "de,ir" and actually use de, it doesn't work?
<pitti> xkeyboard-config might be a good starting point, yes; but you can't have two layouts active anyway
<dholbach> I'm just figuring out a minimal test-case, but it looks like "new user, some latin keyboard layout, add 'ir' layout, log in again, alt+1 hosed, even if you use the other latin layout"
<dholbach> I'm just confirming it with a uk keyboard
<pitti> so, it'd be libxklavier or xkeyboard-config, I don't know, I'm afraid
<dholbach> ok
<mpt> mvo, caught it, bug 553126
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/553126)
<mvo> mpt: thanks I check it out once LP is back
<dholbach> maybe it's language-selector :)
<dholbach> right now it doesn't let me "install / remove languages"
<dholbach> the button is all greyed out
<dholbach> ah nevermind, I'm not an admin user
<seb128> dholbach, bug #518306 is somewhat similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518306 in gnome-settings-daemon "Some keyboard shortcuts stop working after reboot when using non-qwerty layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518306
<seb128> baptistemm, I see the bluetooth bug I will fix it now
<mvo> mpt: I think I made some pretty good progress in the a11y area for the listview too, but orca now gets really on my nerves ;) I can't hear "slash" anymore
<dholbach> thanks seb128
<mpt> mvo, haha
<mpt> mvo, we need a nice non-robotic female voice
<mpt> but those are expensive to make
<mvo> mpt: absolutely!
<dholbach> pitti: actually I think it's when you have two different layouts configured (now it's de,uk and it doesn't work)
<dholbach> but I'll shut up now
<dholbach> I know how to workaround the issue
<seb128> re
<seb128> tjaalton, speaking of keyboard do you know if evdev is known to be broken in vms or something
<seb128> seems vmware users have no input working on gdm in current lucid...
<seb128> pitti, I've uploaded a gnome-bluetooth one liner change to drop a leak fix we added which has been fixed in the new version too, leading to double free and crash
<pitti> seb128: thanks; will look at the queue later on
<seb128> pitti, I would appreciate if you could accept it
<seb128> danke
<pitti> it's not that it's any urgent, with the current buildd backlog..
<seb128> right
<pitti> hey, we have an amd64 builder again
<mvo> mpt: re bug #433104 - that appears to be working just fine for me now, when I navigate in the main category view I get read the right section names
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433104 in webkit "Ubuntu Software Center "Get Software" screen contents not read in Orca" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433104
<tjaalton> seb128: not aware of that, it should work
<didrocks> seb128: so, fixed the number of ws by default (the issue was in compiz) and integrated in new metacity bug #535088 (which needs too a compiz rebuild then for compiz-gnome). But not sure how we can upload that with the freeze…
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535088 in metacity "Metacity bug when using background for buttons" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535088
<seb128> didrocks, just upload
<seb128> things go in the queue
<seb128> they will be reviewed there
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but there is no bug targeted to beta, so if it's not accepted, we will still have 2 ws
<seb128> it will be accepted after beta2
<seb128> if it's not before
<seb128> just upload
<seb128> I don't see the issue
<seb128> or do you mean it should be a beta2 blocker?
<didrocks> seb128: not sure about changing from 2 to 4 ws by default can be seen like "things changed at last time"
<tjaalton> seb128: is there a bug about it?
<didrocks> but apart from the Alt + 7 issue fixed in the new metacity release, nothing important
<seb128> didrocks, compiz is already defaulting to the correct value
<seb128> didrocks, so it's not really a config change
<seb128> it's fixing the non default wm to use the same config
<didrocks> seb128: hum? I launched a live and there is 2 ws with compiz (and it's this one which doesn't have the right default value, metacity is ok)
<didrocks> but when you switch back from compiz to metacity, it rewrites the compiz value (2)
<seb128> tjaalton, bug #548891 seems to be one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548891 in gdm "keyboard input broken at gnome login prompt after package updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548891
<seb128> didrocks, weird, guest sessions have the right value there
<seb128> using compiz
<didrocks> that's weird, not what I saw in today's live. Well, don't bother, I'll just upload
<pitti> seb128: bug 471044 seems a bit weird to me, do you know what's going on there? the fix has been merged into lp:~ubuntu-desktop/dbusmenu/ubuntu, but that branch is now retired in favor of lp:ubuntu/libdbusmenu, but that doesn't have any uncommitted stuff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471044 in dbusmenu "Dropdown menu disappears on update" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471044
<seb128> pitti, it has been fixed weeks ago?
<seb128> or not
<seb128> I though it had, I didn't see it for a while
<pitti> hm, it's "fix commited" upstream and "triaged" in ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, well it will be fixed in today tarball
<seb128> I would not bother
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, not caused by the backport anyway, since it's that old
<pitti> seb128: ok, fine; I'm just reviewing all beta-2 milestoned bugs which are desktop-ish, since today is essentially the last day to land changes
<seb128> pitti, I guess kenvandine merged to the wrong location
<seb128> pitti, you can merge it to lp:ubuntu... if you want and upload I guess
<seb128> pitti, or do you want me to do that?
<pitti> seb128: depends, if you have time?
<seb128> pitti, I have and I get the issue often
<seb128> doing that now
 * pitti hugs seb128, thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> I confused with an another bug from the title before when I said I though it was fixed
<pitti> so the old branch was pushed as lp:ubuntu/dbusmenu, to keep the history?
<pitti> interesting
<pitti> the auto-imports cannot be merged to
<seb128> it's all a mess this bzr workflow change
<pitti> seb128: if my suspicions are right and lp:ubuntu/dbusmenu didn't preserve history, please revive the original branch again
<pitti> we absolutely want to be able to merge from trunk
<seb128> grrrrr hate bzr
<seb128> why does it has to be so complicated
<pitti> what are you trying to do?
<seb128> nothing
<seb128> just commenting on such issues
<seb128> like history not being right
<pitti> well, it's the auto-imports which create that mess :/
<pitti> they totally ignored existing history
<seb128> not being able to backport from trunk
<pitti> so we should not use the auto-imports for branches where that matters
<seb128> how do we do that?
<seb128> can I overwrite lp:ubuntu...?
<seb128> ie bzr push --overwrite there?
<pitti> instead, the right thing to do would be to push lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libdbusmenu/ubuntu to lp:ubuntu/libdusmenu
<pitti> (it doesn't work, please don't)
<pitti> no
<seb128> see
<pitti> seb128: just ignore the auto-import branch
<seb128> it's all a mess
<seb128> I though we wanted to move to the canonical location
<seb128> *shrug*
<pitti> seb128: please revert ken's change of disabling the original branch, and just use that one
<seb128> k
<pitti> seb128: yes, for things like gvfs it works fine
<pitti> but not for stuff that we have upstream in bzr
<seb128> well
<seb128> take gvfs
<pitti> for those, lp:ubuntu/* is absolutely useless
<seb128> does it mean we can't merge from upstream bzr imports now?
<pitti> seb128: I don't know
<seb128> not that I do that now or know if there is a bzr gvfs import
<pitti> haven't tried that yet
<pitti> eventually that's the idea, of course
<seb128> but I though that would be one of the nice things we would be able to do
<seb128> but I can see that failing the same way
<seb128> anyway thanks
<seb128> I'm switching back to the ubuntu-desktop vcs
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> pitti, we will not get the firefox changes in beta2?
<seb128> I see you changed the milestone on this search bug
<pitti> seb128: we'll get the "doesn't start with some extensions" and the cairo patch
<pitti> seb128: but the ubufox one won't make it, I'm afraid
<seb128> oh good
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> I just saw chrisccoulson pinging asac for uploads yesterday
<seb128> I was wondering if we missed the freeze limit now
<pitti> I'll sponsor xulrunner now, etc.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> could that we stop blocking on asac ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i need to apply for core-dev
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, use the freeze time for that ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i will do ;)
<seb128> pitti, so for those lp:~ubuntu-desktop should bzr merge-upstream from tarball or bzr merge lp: for new versions?
<seb128> ie dbusmenu
<pitti> seb128: I'd use bzr merge ../trunk, as usual
<pitti> merge-upstream from a tar would break the history, I think
<pitti> and we don't need pristine-tar etc.
<seb128> ok
<baptistemm> seb128, where was located the problem?
<seb128> baptistemm, we backported the git leak fix and didn't drop it
<seb128> the change was not failing to apply but creating a double g_free
<baptistemm> doh
<seb128> hum
<seb128> how to I bzr merge r<nn> or a tag version?
<seb128> where r<nn> is not only that revision
<seb128> but trunk as it was at the nn revision
<seb128> ie bzr merge --tag <version> doesn't work
<seb128> ok, let's bzr pull -r<nn>
<seb128> hum, doesn't work either to downgrade
<didrocks> seb128: I don't understand, bzr merge -r<upstreamrev> … doesn't work?
<pitti> seb128: bzr merge -r 1234 ../trunk should merge up to trunk's r1234
<seb128> didrocks, it will merge only upstreamrev
<seb128> didrocks, ie that one commit
<pitti> no, that would be -c
<seb128> oh
<didrocks> right, -c
<seb128> doh
<seb128> sorry guys
<pitti> ("cherrypick")
<seb128> I clearly lack sleep or coffee
<seb128> good that the work week end today ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: thanks
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> still interested to know if I can specify a tag
<seb128> which avoid looking for what revision match the tag
<pitti> seb128: bzr merge -r tag:foo ?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> pitti was quicker than I :)
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> seb128: bzr help revisionspec FYI
<pitti> it's quite flexible
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> date:yesterday, last:2 (pre-last), tag:foo, etc.
<didrocks> still hard to remember all the bzr doc (read it twice the last 2 years), only use -r rev -r tag and last :)
<pitti> dear openjdk, please finish building; love, pitti
<seb128> ok
<seb128> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/dbusmenu/ubuntu restored with current lucid
<seb128> I did --overwrite the previous change though
<seb128> so if anybody has a checkout please pull --overwrite it now
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I thought you wanted to close this, because it's not relevant any more? (bug 447431)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447431 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon dies with BadMatch" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447431
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, there was probably 2 bugs
<chrisccoulson> i closed one of them yesterday
<seb128> pitti, btw I can confirm the rhythmbox grabbing cameras bug there
<seb128> pitti, I can look at it today if you want
<pitti> seb128: I pinged teuf about it yesterday, but didn't get a response
<seb128> k
<pitti> I'm wondering what RB is looking for
<pitti> it should check ID_MEDIA_PLAYER and /dev/libmtp-* devlinks
<dholbach> where does _XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) come from? :)
<pitti> dholbach: libxklavier
<pitti> it's the original layout that the X server has, before it sets its own
<dholbach> and where does it have its data from? I can't seem to get 'ir' out of it
<pitti> dholbach: it's originally from /etc/default/console-setup
<pitti> dholbach: it gets it through udev
<dholbach> ok, so XKBLAYOUT in there is still set
<dholbach> to "de,ir"
<dholbach> I guess I shouldn't modify the file by hand? :)
<pitti> dholbach: you can
<dholbach> seems that editing the keyboard preferences and using gnome-language-selector didn't update it
<dholbach> not sure which other "user tool" would be able to change this
<seb128> pitti, ok, dbusmenu change confirmed to work, bzr fixed and update on its way to lucid
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> seb128: does libdbusmenu actually need valac to build?
<didrocks> all vala softwares needs valac as a build-dep, no?
<seb128> pitti, I don't think so
<pitti> didrocks: no, usually the release tarballs ship the pregenerated C source
<didrocks> (at least, that what I had to add with all soft where dx was upstream)
<didrocks> pitti: dx team doesn't :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - most people distribute generated C code
<didrocks> ok, understood :)
<chrisccoulson> some packages shipping bindings might use it for finding out where to install the bindings
<pitti> seb128: that's currently creating confusion in component-mismatches
<chrisccoulson> but you can just hard-code the folder
<seb128> pitti, how so?
<seb128> pitti, in fact it does
<pitti> seb128: vala source is in universe, valac binary in main, and libdbusmenu is the only thing which b-deps on it
<seb128> vapigen is used for the gir bindings
<pitti> seb128: ok, so we need to put vala into main then?
<seb128> I though we agreed on that by then
<seb128> mars 04 19:50:02 <seb128>	pitti, ted added vala bindings to libdbusmenu etc
<seb128> mars 04 19:51:19 <pitti>	seb128: I wouldn't mind having vala in main
<seb128> pitti, I can check again with ted later if you want
<pitti> ok, tanks
<pitti> "thanks"
 * didrocks is wondering how seb128 can check so quickly in his IRC logs… xchat has something for that?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - perhaps he just recalls the conversation from memory ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, or it's a fake! :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I already bumped xulrunner, but it will only build in 5 hours on amd64
<pitti> amd64 buildds still grinding on openjdk and now grabbed linux
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's ok, firefox doesn't need that to build anyway
<pitti> oh, goodo
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so can I downgrade the build prio? I thought you needed it to build
<chrisccoulson> pitti - firefox doesn't need it, but some other things are waiting on it
<pitti> ok, slightly downgraded
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, grep is your friend for that
<seb128> didrocks, I remember where it happened and around when
<pitti> let's build some small stuff first, like update-manager (which makes amd64 uninstallable right now)
<seb128> I just had to grep for vala
<didrocks> seb128: yep, but it was really a fast grep and location, hence the though on having some magical features in xchat :)
 * pitti usually just greps in ~/.weechat/logs
<seb128> didrocks, no, as pitti
<seb128> just grep in the dir
<seb128> anyway lunch
<seb128> bbl
 * seb128 is hungry
<didrocks> pitti: oh, btw, I don't really like the way weechat organize the logs (one file for chan, no way to split that in yy/mm)
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy
<pitti> lunch, good idea!
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm getting hungry too
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, firefox is uploaded now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, you can do that yourself?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, but i'm not really meant to be able to
<chrisccoulson> apparently it is a mistake that it's in the ubuntu-desktop package set
<pitti> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, so now bzr is open for the cairo fix?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it is
<chrisccoulson> i will push that this afternoon
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll set the build prio of firefox to a low value then, so that the newer version can be built ealier
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didn't fix the startup notification? :-(
<seb128> it's quite noticable with an easy patch commited upstream too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. the branch had been tagged for release for some time, and i can't really go back and edit the branch history
<chrisccoulson> but these fixes will come in another update
<seb128> before lucid?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, before lucid
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> that bug is annoying me
<seb128> it breaks focus too
<seb128> if you click on the launcher and start typing it doesn't go to firefox
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, sorry about that, seems we need to undo the change we did
<seb128> ie switch back to team vcs
 * chrisccoulson wonders why some users edit the titles and descriptions of bugs that have been closed for ages
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... no problem
 * seb128 stopped wondering why users do all the crazy things they do in launchpad
<asac> seb128: can you stop complaining please. chris said he can upload firefox
<pitti> seb128: in case you want to learn about gvfs vs. udisks, I just replied to bug 493290 (and assigned from gvfs to dk-disks); it doesn't look like a gvfs issue to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493290 in devicekit-disks "does not detect DVD-RW file system" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493290
<pitti> kenvandine: good mornign
<seb128> asac, sorry, I got a bit frustrated by the delays we got recently on some changes
<asac> seb128: well. i dont have much sponsoring from chris on my list
<nigelb> TheMuso, do you want me to assign bug 534190 to you? (you said you'd be fixing it in the bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534190 in speech-dispatcher "module (config.py) in python-speechd breaks python's help system" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534190
<asac> seb128: also i am travelling this whole week
<asac> so please stop saying such things
<seb128> asac, the frustration came from this nm-applet upload which takes over 10 days to go in
<seb128> asac, but ignore me
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<seb128> asac, it has been a long week
<asac> seb128: i dont see the problem with nm-applet ... really.
<seb128> asac, I was sitting with dx asking every day and nobody uploading something ready on the other side
<seb128> asac, without knowing those team practice to know if we should just upload or not
<asac> seb128: there are clearly other bugs than the nm-applet issue
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> sorry just vanted other teams pressure through
<seb128> it was not your fault
<asac> no problem
<nigelb> mpt, are we getting this bug fix in? bug 436887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436887 in indicator-session "Log out, shutdown and reboot confirmation alerts don't follow GNOME HIG" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436887
<nigelb> (its assigned to you)
<mpt> nigelb, I had not seen that, thanks
<nigelb> mpt, I was just doing patch review when I came across it :)
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm away for a few minutes, i need to go and take the battery out of my car and find my charger
<seb128> pitti, I just uploaded libgnome-keyring to unscrew vcs use error which leaded to revert the new version changes in the diff.gz
<seb128> pitti, I would appreciate if you can accept it ;-)
<pitti> heh
<pitti> will look
<seb128> danke
<seb128> pitti, the diff looks quite some change
<seb128> pitti, but the diff snapshot we had before the screwup - new upload is 0 code change
<seb128> only documentation
<pitti> seb128: cool, thanks
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<seb128> tedg, we are reverting vcs changes for indicators
<seb128> going back to what we had before using the ubuntu-desktop workflow
<tedg> seb128: VCS?  Oh, okay.
<seb128> the change to lp:ubuntu meant we could merge from trunk
<seb128> which sucks
<seb128> *couldn't*
<tedg> seb128: My understanding is as long as we add the tarball branch we can ask james_w to make those the official packaging branches.
<seb128> what to you mean by "tarball" there?
<tedg> So then they'll be lp:ubuntu and merge from trunk.
<tedg> The branch that has the upstream* tags on it.
<seb128> k, so what we have no in ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> now
<seb128> can't type today
<tedg> Yes, take what we have now and add that branch.
<seb128> tedg, btw good work on the dbusmenu refresh fix, it works great
<tedg> Heh /me was wondering why this issue came up ;)
<james_w> tedg is correct
<tedg> Good, I'm glad.  There are a couple there.  I'm excited about the indicator-messages one as well.
<seb128> I don't really get what we need to do to what he have now
<seb128> we do merge from trunk
<seb128> so the bzr we use should have the upstream tags no?
<tedg> james_w: Can we just add the tarball branch?  Or are there other things as well?
<seb128> how do you add this one and where?
<tedg> seb128: We'll have to add it, which will add all the auto* file as well.
<tedg> seb128: Then we should be able to merge that into the packaging branch.
<james_w> the first problem is that the ~ubuntu-desktop branches don't even have the full source
<seb128> didrocks, I was wondering if you used glade 3.7 on purpose or not ;-)
<seb128> james_w, they do for dx things
<james_w> seb128: oh, ok
<james_w> seb128: didrocks has dealt with this for some netbook packages, he can tell you what it is like to do that
<seb128> james_w, the one there is on ~ubuntu-desktop/libdbusmenu/ubuntu
<seb128> james_w, ok thanks
<seb128> ups
<aquarius> mvo, are you around today? :)
<seb128> libdusmenu -> dbusmenu
<didrocks> seb128: I used that, it got some interesting features that I thought we should use. But vuntz told me that they will go with 3.6.x and apparently, there is some issues with complicated .ui file (I do not see any issue, but mine are probably too easy)
<seb128> it's confusing to have upstream name != ubuntu_source
<james_w> seb128: I can certainly help
<tedg> james_w: So I think it's something like this -- bzr branch trunk ; tar -x tarball ; bzr add ; bzr commit ; bzr tag upstream ?
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<james_w> tedg: nope, then you miss out on the magic
<seb128> james_w, I think everybody is busy enough with lucid + weekend soon
<james_w> you have to use "bzr merge-upstream"
<james_w> right
<seb128> james_w, I will bother you after lucid or at uds
<seb128> james_w, but thanks ;-)
<tedg> james_w: I couldn't get merge-upstream to work unless it had the previous version.  I was curious how to bootstrap that.
<seb128> I broke libgnome-keyring imports I think
<seb128> but not sure how
<james_w> tedg: yeah, that's the trick. You just have to fool it.
<seb128> ie lp:ubuntu/libgnome-keyring doesn't get updated now
<tedg> james_w: Do you have docs on fooling it?  (it is April Fools Day after all) ;)
<james_w> heh
<james_w> tedg: no, you just set a tag, but I've forgotten the specifics right now, so I was hoping didrocks would remember ;-)
<seb128> <james_w>	bzr tag upstream-0.1.1 -r tag:indicator-sound-0.1.1
<seb128> james_w, ^ that's what you made me do for indicator-sound by then
<james_w> right
<james_w> if you are doing a new release you can do that
<tedg> Oh, that's easier than what I had thought you'd have to do!
<tedg> Sweet!
<tedg> seb128: So what's your thoughts, I can convert that way.  Or just wait and we'll do a massive convert at UDS?
<seb128> well if that works feel free to do it
<glatzor> mvo, hello, I released 0.20 of aptdaemon today
<seb128> I just don't want to waste efforts on workflow changes or have other people wasting efforts on those now
<tedg> seb128: Let me try.  If it's that easy, I'll do it.  Otherwise we can postpone.
<seb128> seems good
<seb128> tedg, we are frozen already for beta2 btw
<seb128> tedg, and weekend starts tonight there
<seb128> tedg, in other words, if you don't roll tarballs too late it would be nice ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Sure, oh, is Friday a holiday?
<seb128> not sure if you plan updates for today
<seb128> tedg, yeah, eastern
<seb128> not everywhere
<tedg> Yes, just making all those fixes into tidy tarballs.
<tedg> Will do.
<seb128> but I've been told that uk and de have it too
<seb128> in fr we don't officially
<seb128> it's just the old german area which has tomorrow
<tedg> Ah, interesting.  I'm surprised that France wouldn't and everywhere else would.
<tedg> Can't you guys schedule a protest or something? ;)
<seb128> lol
<mvo> glatzor: nice
<mvo> glatzor: you decided to call it EnableComponent instead of enabledistrocomponent?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I left Gwibber running over night, no undue CPU load at all from desktopcouch
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i wonder why it doesn't hit you
<rickspencer3> I think this is a question that may be worth answering
<rickspencer3> maybe I should try to create a new user, and do something there that repros the spike
<kenvandine> even without gwibber running, just making desktopcouch starts makes it immediately peg my CPU
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, if you start desktopcouch from iPython, does that peg the CPU?
<kenvandine> haven't tried that... but using dbus-send it does
<rickspencer3> can you show me the command, I'll try in a fresh user and see if I get the spike
<kenvandine> one sec
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, it's really nice that Gwibber opens now
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> I don't get this cpu use issue here either
<rickspencer3> seb128, it's really bumming some people out
<rickspencer3> any news from upstream on it?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm about to test a workaround though
<seb128> but since I don't get the bug it's not easy
<seb128> trying to figure how to trigger it using gvfs
<kenvandine> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ^^
<kenvandine> seb128, just run that command and watch desktopcouch eat your CPU :)
<seb128> it doesn't
<seb128> I just tried
<kenvandine> seb128, humm
 * kenvandine looks in seahorse
<LaserJock> kenvandine: is the keyring still acting up?
<kenvandine> LaserJock, yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, ok... weird
<kenvandine> i deleted the keyring entries for desktop couch
<kenvandine> and started dc again... no load
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> it didn't recreate the keys
<kenvandine> so somehow now desktopcouch is working without using the keyring... which is weird
 * kenvandine starts gwibber
<rickspencer3> well, that was a painful journey
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, seb128 fwiw, I was not able to repro the CPU pegging on a different user account
<rickspencer3> I also couldn't switch back to my main account
<rickspencer3> :/
<seb128> what happened when you tried?
<kenvandine> ok... now gwibber-service has my CPU pegged
<kenvandine> damn... ok... killed desktopcouch again and hit it with dbus-send and now desktopcouch has it pegged again
<seb128> kenvandine, what arch do you use?
<kenvandine> amd64
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/gnome_keyring.debdiff
<seb128> kenvandine, can you try to get the current lucid source, just got accepted recently so you might need to get it from launchpad
<seb128> kenvandine, use this change
<seb128> build your deb
<seb128> restart your session
<seb128> and tell me how it works for you
<kenvandine> seb128, not in bzr?
<seb128> kenvandine, I hate bzr
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> we use lp:ubuntu... for this one
<seb128> but the autoimport stopped importing
<seb128> I think that's because I commited something by hand
<Keybuk> seb128: who looks after the emacs23 packages?
<seb128> I dunno how to undo
<seb128> Keybuk, I don't know
<seb128> kenvandine, I tried to bzr merge-upstream but it refuses to do so because the previous version was not tagged
<seb128> kenvandine, short story, will be faster to apt-get source and apply the debdiff
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/2.92.92.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> is that the latest?
<kenvandine> can't be
<seb128> kenvandine, libgnome-keyring
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> that's a different source
<seb128> sorry the debdiff name was not clear
<kenvandine> yeah... was keying off the debdiff file name :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: what do you thing about bug #429882 ? I mean, it can be really easily fixed, but I'm unsure we should put the network area in the folder view. (it's accessible by nautilus and people can still add as a nautilus bookmark to see it there)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429882 in netbook-remix-launcher "Unr is missing the networking section from places" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429882
<kenvandine> seb128, humm... this patch looks hopeful :-D
<kenvandine> brb
<LaserJock> didrocks: I'm a little concerned about having lots of "sections" in n-l
<didrocks> LaserJock: the idea was to add it to the folder view, but yeah, I think we shouldn't add the network one
<LaserJock> for instance, there are oddities in scrolling/keyboard movement
<LaserJock> I mean different sections within the same category
 * kenvandine resists the urge to comment on how well this is going so far
<didrocks> LaserJock: oh ok, this will be in the same section as it's only one item. But I just wanted another point of view before telling we won't fix this
<LaserJock> didrocks: let me look at the bug report real quick so I know what exactly it's doing
<kenvandine> damn... there goes the CPU
<seb128> :-(
<LaserJock> didrocks: hmm, if the point is "Connect to server" I think that maybe should be handled elsewhere
<LaserJock> didrocks: if they want say network shares to show up then I could imagine putting that in "Volumes"
<didrocks> LaserJock: well, I was more thinking about "network" as you have in the GNOME menu. but I'm really unsure that we should add it
<LaserJock> but "Connect to server" is mixing "Files and Folders" with applications
<kenvandine> seb128, this is interesting
<didrocks> LaserJock: in any case, it's in the nautilus sidebar and people can add a nautilus bookmark, so…
<kenvandine> so desktopcouch does start couchdb... but the service they start via dbus service activation is crashing now with this error
<kenvandine> ERROR:gkr-operation.c:169:gkr_operation_set_result: assertion failed: ((int) res != INCOMPLETE)
<LaserJock> didrocks: oh, so do they want an actual "Network" button, not the contents of that nautilus view?
<seb128> kenvandine, but still using extra cpu?
<kenvandine> desktopcouch wasn't
<kenvandine> but gwibber was
<seb128> I'm wondering if that could be another bug in gwibber
<didrocks> LaserJock: I guess that was what is involved in the bug report
<seb128> not handling some error as it should
<seb128> I think I will get the keyring change in lucid
<seb128> just to see if it works on other bugs
<seb128> hate hate intel
<seb128> I had to undock my laptop, there is no way to get the external screen working after user switch
<kenvandine> seb128, if i comment out the one line that calls the keyring it doesn't do this
<seb128> k
<seb128> so the change doesn't solve the issue for you
<seb128> but adds a crash
<seb128> :-(
<kenvandine> well... this might be another problem in dc
<kenvandine> i killed dc again and gwibber
<kenvandine> and ran /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service manually
<kenvandine> and it started up properly then
<kenvandine> and it isn't pegging the CPU
<LaserJock> didrocks: here's my thought. I think it's inconsistent to all allow adding/editing of network shares from n-l but I think the shares should show up
<seb128> ok let me get the change in lucid
<kenvandine> i think it might be crashing because it was already running
<seb128> we need extra feedback on it
<didrocks> LaserJock: we agree so :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<LaserJock> didrocks: great :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: thanks for your opinion on this :)
<kenvandine> seb128, also... just for info, gwibber-service uses python mulitiprocessing
<kenvandine> which i know nothing about
<kenvandine> and i am sure that is why dobey's work around didn't work
<LaserJock> didrocks: it might make sense to at some point have some sort of "actions" applet for UNE where things like "Connect to server" might live
<LaserJock> didrocks: but it seems to me that n-l itself should stay pretty passive, not a complete UNE control panel
<rickspencer3> seb128, kenvandine are you guys expecting icon updates today?
<didrocks> LaserJock: well, "network" item can be discussed. "connect to a server" is a nogo for me :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm not but I'm not active in those changes just doing sponsoring
<seb128> rickspencer3, ask kwwii?
<seb128> rickspencer3, any particular issue?
<dobey> kenvandine: my workaround probably didn't work exactly, because gwibber-service isn't using gtk+, but only the glib main loop
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<rickspencer3> apparantly there's an updated ubuntu logo that breaks in a bunch of places
<dobey> kenvandine: i don't think pygobject has a main thread mutex to lock on though, so you have to do more work to get it right
<rickspencer3> https://launchpad.net/bugs/553307
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 553307 in software-center ""Provided by Ubuntu" icon is invisible (white on white)" [High,New]
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, this is related to adding "ubuntu-distributor" logo to ubuntu-mono
<rickspencer3> ok
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<rickspencer3> so, kenvandine, didrocks, seb128 please stop uploading changes from the design team for the time being
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ack
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> pitti, I uploaded a potential workaround for keyring cpu issue, if you want to review
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'll assign that invisible icon bug to you
<didrocks> rickspencer3: just to be honest, I asked to get an ubuntu-distributor logo in the current theme to fix bug #544177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544177 in go-home-applet "Icon doesn't match new theme and branding in Lucid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544177
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, we need a fix that doesn't cause other bugs
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I agree, but we need a fix that doesn't ask to break something working for years too (kwwii was suggesting adding a new logo name, and patching go-home-applet. This will mean that we will break UNE was all non default theme)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, why does there need to be a white logo to fix bug #544177?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544177 in go-home-applet "Icon doesn't match new theme and branding in Lucid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544177
<didrocks> rickspencer3: because the based theme was the previous ubuntu logo as there is no distributor-logo in the current theme. So, go-home-applet had the 3 colors logo. Not matching the one we get in GNOME
<pitti> rickspencer3: ¡ƃuıuɹoɯ pooƃ
<rickspencer3> Hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> do we have a new starter today?
 * pitti waves to Nafai
 * chrisccoulson waves to Nafai (our new compiz maintainer) too
<james_w> kenvandine: gwibber uses multiprocessing and dbus?
<james_w> ah, it's gnome-keyring the issue is with, ignore me
<Nafai> Good morning!
<Nafai> uh, compiz maintainer?
<pitti> Nafai: it's a long-standing tradition
<Nafai> ah, pass the buck to the new guy? :)
<fta> grr, reinstalling a main desktop is painful, so much gnome/app prefs lost. is there a tool to import everything from another dir/disk?
<rickspencer3> Hi Nafai
<rickspencer3> welcome aboard!
<Nafai> Thanks!
<rickspencer3> Nafai, did you get your "new starter tasks" mail?
<Nafai> I got the email about setting up my accounts and I'm replying right now
<ccheney> rickspencer3: did you file the bug you mentioned last night?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, not yet
<ccheney> rickspencer3: i couldn't seem to reproduce major lag in impress with current OOo on my machine but maybe will be able to with your information :)
<ccheney> otherwise my machin emay just be too fast, not really sure
<rickspencer3> Nafai, ok, ping me when you those done
<Nafai> thanks
<didrocks> hey Nafai, welcome ;)
<Nafai> didrocks: Thanks!
<rickspencer3> seb128, it looks like kwwii is going to have some icon changes to upload today
<rickspencer3> seb128, any chance these changes can get taken for beta 2? or too late?
<seb128> rickspencer3, not my call, I will sponsor what is ready
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, then pitti or slangasek approve uploads
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<seb128> pitti, lpi change uploaded to the ubuntu-desktop ppa btw
<pitti> seb128: thanks! let's run with that version for a couple of days, and see whether it has issues
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, thanks for letting gnome-keyring through
<kenvandine> welcome aboard Nafai!
<pitti> seb128: no worries, thanks for fixing!
<kenvandine> pitti, we should have uploads for the music store plugin and libu1... but we don't know where rodrigo is and aquarius is waiting on a aptdaemon fix from mvo before releasing a tarball for the rb plugin
<pitti> kenvandine: is that absolutely critical for beta-2?
<kenvandine> aquarius, ^^
<pitti> kenvandine: (note that anything which doesn't go in today will be pretty much "out" for b2)
<seb128> pitti, we will have a round of dx updates too
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah..  i wanted to get this in yesterday or first thing today
<seb128> pitti, I would feel better having all those changes now and tested through beta2
<seb128> pitti, rather than having those landing and needing being tested between beta2 and lucid freeze which is just next to it
<pitti> seb128: yes, I agree; just pointing out..
<kenvandine> pitti, i don't know how critical they are... but there is like 2 weeks of bug fixes there
<kenvandine> would like to get them in
<seb128> ie 2 weeks of changes
<seb128> yeah, we should have those in to get them tested
<kenvandine> seb128, right
<kenvandine> aquarius, any eta?
<aquarius> pitti, kenvandine, yes. The fix that mvo's working on to aptdaemon is because we've had to shift from using the mp3 codec in universe to the mp3 codec in the partner repo
<ccheney> hmm xulrunner-dev is no longer in main, what replaces it, anyone happen to know?
<dobey> pitti: hi!
<aquarius> there are a few other bugfixes too, like not giving everyone non-English two libraries in Rhythmbox, and libubuntuone has a number of fixes for segfaults and other bugs that affect quite a few people.
<pitti> hi dobey
<pitti> aquarius: there has been an aptdaemon upload today, was that fix in?
<dobey> pitti: don't know if should bug you or slangasek (i think he's supposed to poke me today about a couple of string changes we wanted to get in), but there are apparently a couple of fixes we need to make to ubuntuone-client from the release/upload last night, today. do you think we could get that in today?
<aquarius> pitti, no; mvo is working on that fix right now. ( mvo do please correct me if I'm wrong and the fix is in, but I'm 99% sure it isn't )
<pitti> rickspencer3, kenvandine: us Europeans have Good Friday off; would either of you be able to sit in the release team meeting tomorrow, to answer questions? I'll update the release status page now
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<rickspencer3> I think kenvandine will need to be there for all the dx/ols changes
<rickspencer3> I can lurk as well, just in case
<pitti> dobey: please just get anything uploaded to the queue ASAP; in freeze times, the release team just regularly reviews the queue and approves stuff that's suitable for the freeze
<dobey> pitti: ok, thanks. :)
<mvo> aquarius: I just commited it to bzr, glatzor is the hero of the day. I do a final test and then upload
<aquarius> woah, cool
<mvo> aquarius: actually glatzor is more than just the hero of the day, probably the month :)
<aquarius> mvo, what do I need to do? then I can be working on that while the upload's happening :)
<mvo> aquarius: nothing really, it will just inherit the privs, you could test it before the upload, bzr cobzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/ubuntu-lucid/
<mvo> aquarius: and then bzr-buildpackage
<aquarius> mvo, it'll just *work*? sweet.
<seb128> mvo, knowing the month starts today that's about the same there ;-)
<Nafai> brb, restarting zip
<Nafai> bip, even
<mvo> seb128: heh :)
<mvo> seb128: nitpicker :P
<MacSlow> hey Nafai
<ccheney> anyone know why xulrunner-dev which is a meta package for the current xulrunner-1.9.2-dev package got moved into universe recently? it is causing pain for the OOo build
 * ccheney isn't sure its point to exist at all if it is stuck in universe with xulrunner-1.9.2-dev being in main
<mvo> aquarius: I upload now, it works well for me
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so bug 447431 is actually something different then, and still an issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447431 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon dies with BadMatch" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447431
<ccheney> it looks like it might have got put in universe by mistake as the source package is relatively new
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, that's the same issue
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would you mind closing it with an explanation?
<chrisccoulson> the crash should be fixed, but i'm not convinced yet that the fix is really correct
<Nafai> Hi MacSlow, got your email, I'll test again tonight
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or perhaps s/close/wontfix for lucid, and prioritize down
<pitti> as you see fit
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i was just thinking that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<MacSlow> Nafai, I'm also on it... and believe the issue is inconsistency between image_hint and icon-parameter
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably just bump the priority down and leave it open for lucid for now, as any other issues i find might be SRU-able anyway
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> sounds likely
<MacSlow> Nafai, and it's stupid we've to fight bugs like this :)
<zyga> good afternoon
<Nafai> :)
<rickspencer3> Nafai, https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+mugshots
<Nafai> Yay, I need to get the right size image
<pitti> kenvandine: do you happen to know the current status of bug 530541 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, apparently when you demoted xulrunner-1.9.1 yesterday, the xulrunner-dev binary built by 1.9.2 also got demoted
<zyga> mvo: hi
<zyga> mvo: please tell me I can help you today
<kenvandine> pitti, i am hoping the patches i uploaded for dc yesterday fix that
<kenvandine> among a bunch of other bugs
<kenvandine> but need to do a call for testing
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, thanks! Mind updating the bug with that, and set to "fix committed" perhaps?
<LaserJock> kenvandine: so what *should* work right now?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: argh, bl**** LP; re-promoted
<pitti> chrisccoulson: will be in main again in 60 mins (after publisher ran)
<kenvandine> yeah, on my todo list for today is to go through those bugs and ask people affected to test with 0.6.3-0ubuntu3
<kenvandine> LaserJock, we think so, yes
<LaserJock> kenvandine: we think what? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<kenvandine> oh... missed part of your question
<kenvandine> LaserJock, the desktopcouch startup problems
<mvo> zyga: oh, hello! nice. I have a nice little problem: lp:~mvo/software-center/improve-html is about improving the package description -> html converter
<kenvandine> that led to a ton of different types of crashes
<mvo> zyga: the current one generates really messy html
<LaserJock> pitti: doko uploaded something yesterday or today that specifically changed deps to deal with demotion
<mvo> zyga: its a bit tricky to get right for the lists (like in p7zip or totem)
<zyga> mvo:  let me check this first
<zyga> ok, just a sec
<mvo> zyga: but it should not really be very hard (especially for you :)
<mvo> zyga: only if you enjoy working on this of course
<LaserJock> pitti: openjdk-6 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1 , just FYI
<zyga> mvo: exactly so
<pitti> LaserJock: hm?
<zyga> mvo: any lp#?
<LaserJock> pitti: the demotion of xulrunner-dev
<mvo> zyga: its important to get clean html so that we get proper tab ordering for accessiblity, without it webkit and orca are not happy, but in that branch its possible to just <tab> through the page and orca will happily read it
<pitti> LaserJock: that wasn't deliberate
<zyga> mvo: how about using tab-index property?
<zyga> It's standard html AFAIK
<mvo> zyga: lp is bug #455320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455320 in software-center "Package information page not accessible " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455320
<zyga> mvo: thanks, checking the code now
<LaserJock> pitti: I know, I'm saying doko uploaded a new openjdk changing the deps to deal with the demotion
<mvo> zyga: great, thanks :)
 * mvo hugs zyga
<pitti> LaserJock: right; that can probably be reverted
<zyga> mvo: could you please remind me how to bootstrap local software-center?
<zyga> the thing you said to me last time when I tried to rewrite the backend
<LaserJock> pitti: I just thought I'd point that out, I don't know if there were others
 * pitti has the RC bug status updated now (on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus); awesome job, folks!
<pitti> rickspencer3, kenvandine ^ for the release meeting tomorrow
<zyga> mvo: oh, it works out-of-the-box, cool
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti, I noticed that chrisccoulson's RC list is quite reduced!
<kenvandine> thx pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'd appreciate if you could update the Kubuntu status on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<mvo> zyga: nowdays it should just work and pick all the stuff from your local checkout
<pitti> rickspencer3: do you have a list for today?
<zyga> mvo: lovely, it just did :-)
<mvo> zyga: just make sure you have PYTHONPATH=. ./software-center
<mvo> zyga: :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, I could make it quickly
<rickspencer3> hold on
<didrocks> pitti: it would be good if you can take a look at UNE components. I have just released and uploaded them. Some are for the new branding and other fixes some bugs that it would be nice to user to be able to test last version (go-home-applet, clutk, liblauncher-0.1, netbook-launcher)
<rickspencer3> pitti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Scratch/ReleaseBugs20100401
<seb128> rickspencer3, the second one is fixed I think
<nigelb> okay, so whose the UNE person?  there is a cheese apport hook waiting for upload
<seb128> not sure there is any f-spot change required
<rickspencer3> pitti, oops, forgot to use the code with the clickable bug #s
<seb128> rickspencer3, the third one is really a desktop team rc? gthumb is universe
<rickspencer3> that's what the query says
<didrocks> nigelb: cheese isn't really related to UNE, but I can have a look :)
<rickspencer3> I'll take it off
<nigelb> didrocks, thanks.  I thought it was in UNE by default.  anyway bug 542091
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, the question was rather "should it be lowered?"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542091 in cheese "Add apport hook for cheese" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542091
<rickspencer3> I am particularly concerned about bug #550218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550218 in xorg-server "xserver crashes when closing application using clutter" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550218
<didrocks> nigelb: yeah, it is, but it's not an UNE specific component :) Let me look
<rickspencer3> seb128, the gthumb bug has already been lowered, since the cron job for the report ran
<seb128> rickspencer3, I just nothing while reading my emails, pitti was faster again there ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs you back
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure something recently has made disk I/O performance really suck
<pitti> didrocks: your liblauncher-0.1 upload apparently killed the previous changelog from 0.1.9-0ubuntu1?
<pitti> didrocks: mind fixing that and reupload?
<pitti> (it looks fine otherwise)
<didrocks> pitti: oh? really. Strange, I used my packaging branch, maybe not up to date. I'm fixing that now
<didrocks> pitti: you have an national holiday tomorrow as well? (/me will feel lonely on the chan tomorrow :/)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, Good Friday
<didrocks> seb128 too, because… you know, lorraine isn't in France for everything apparently :p
<LaserJock> didrocks: you don't get a holiday?
<didrocks> LaserJock: not in France, we only have Monday
<LaserJock> what's Monday?
 * seb128 slaps didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: it's just a shame!
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<LaserJock> we don't get anything here in the US :(
<kenvandine> didrocks, my grandparents were from lorraine
<pitti> we have Friday and Monday off
<LaserJock> what is the Monday holiday called?
<Nafai> So do I start getting email every time a bug is filed under the desktop team?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm rejecting the current liblauncher-0.1 uplaod for now, FYI
<pitti> LaserJock: "Easter Monday" ..
<LaserJock> pitti: wow, crazy
<pitti> Nafai: if you mean canonical-desktop-team, no :)
<didrocks> pitti: new one just uploaded
<pitti> Nafai: some bugs are assigned to that (the ones which we want to fix for lucid and don't have an immediate assignee), but it's not much
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<ccheney> didrocks: the non-religious countries should adopt those as national easter bunny days :)
<Nafai> pitti: Ah, okay
<kenvandine> didrocks, actually they were from Alsace-Lorraine, and they lived there when the borders kept changing
<didrocks> ccheney: heh
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh, so close to seb128's home :)
<ccheney> luckily all my family lives close by so i don't have to travel to see them :)
<baptistemm> so #ubuntu-desktop for french and used-bo-be-french mafia kenvandine
<LaserJock> hmm, my name is French/French-Canadian, does that count? :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock \o/
<baptistemm> « Once you entered here, you're french »
 * didrocks is sure we can turn #ubuntu-desktop into French speaking :)
<ccheney> lol
<Nafai> oh no
<baptistemm> \./
<zyga> mvo: "softwarecenter/view/appdetailsview.py" line 630
<Nafai> My wife is taking French at university.  I have a hard time understanding anything she says. :)
<didrocks> Nafai: you will have now UDS for training you :)
<zyga> mvo: SI units
<Nafai> didrocks: yay
<pitti> didrocks: much better, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: sorry for the overlook
<didrocks> pitti: and thanks for accepting them
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> dinner time for me as well
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy
<pitti> I'll probably do some quick IRC/email catch up tomorrow
<pitti> but for now, Happy Easter everyone!
 * pitti stops early, don't feel too well
<desrt> pitti: hope you have a relaxing weekend
<Nafai> See you pitti
<kenvandine> enjoy!
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy your week-end
<seb128> pitti, thank, you too!
<chrisccoulson> ooh, we have a stable tracker release now
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, I saw that too :)
<chrisccoulson> i will get that uploaded to the tracker PPA later on tonight
<nigelb> didrocks, this looks better? http://pastebin.com/QVGYMSpC
<didrocks> nigelb: so, you relaunch cheese without closing the other one? seems ok. I'll have to check and run it as well (the debug one should be closed if it's not a crash)
<didrocks> nigelb: I'll have a look tomorrow. In any case, we are in beta2 freeze and won't get that published before a week
<nigelb> didrocks, I ask user to close cheese if its already open and also to close cheese after it completely loads
<nigelb> I thought apport hooks get in at any point
<nigelb> didrocks, if you're okay with what it is now, let me know, I'll get a new debdiff ready
<didrocks> nigelb: not during freeze, I guess  :)
<nigelb> ah :)
<didrocks> nigelb: yeah, I'm ok with the change, can you do a debdiff with that, I will test that tomorrow
<didrocks> nigelb: (put it into the bug report and subscribe me to it please)
<nigelb> thanks, will get debdiff ready in a few :)
<didrocks> nigelb: awesome, thanks!
<salty-horse> hey. Is there a proper place such as a mailing list or irc channel to discuss the indicator-applet project?
<nigelb> salty-horse, ayatana
<didrocks> salty-horse: #ayatana
<salty-horse> thanks!
<Nafai> bbiab, getting lunch
<mvo> zyga: line 630? that is the last line in the file for me
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> mvo: you are right, that's line 357
<zyga> mvo: I'm sorry for the mistake and delay, kids were going crazy :-)
<zyga> mvo: it's about ubuntu units policy
<zyga> I'll hook my system to my dedicated display and get back to you soon
<aquarius> mvo, is the aptdaemon new version going to get in? kenvandine and I have put together the music store stuff which depends on it...
<mvo> aquarius: it depend on someone from the release team to review and accept
<aquarius> mvo, yep, that's what I thought, I just didn't want to miss it if that'd already happened :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> we'll prepare the rb plugin and libu1 and get  them uploaded and figure out getting them all approved :)
<kenvandine> aquarius, well done... this latest music store plugin is much faster... and the progress bar makes me feel better :)
<aquarius> hooray :)
<kenvandine> it really is snappy
<kenvandine> navigating is awesome now
<mvo> mpt: is  lp:~mpt/software-center/bug-553307	 good to merge?
 * zyga has just purchased ladytron album on ubuntu music store, cool
<kenvandine> aquarius, and impressive... downloads happened almost immediately :)
 * kenvandine hopes we can get this in beta-2 :)
<zyga> kenvandine: did you have to do anything for the downloads to show up in your u1 folder?
<kenvandine> nope, you shouldn't need to
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> they go to ~/.ubuntuone/...
<kenvandine> ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<zyga> I see that
<zyga> the folder has the directory structure of the album I have
<zyga> but nothing's inside yet
<kenvandine> ah, it's syncing then
<kenvandine> my directories appeared almost immediately
<zyga> inside the store website it's also stuck (no progress as far as I can see yet)
<kenvandine> ok, i think that means it hasn't finished downloading to u1
<aquarius> zyga, we currently are working on some server issues, which are almost certainly causing your problem. My apologies for that; we're going as fast as we can to ge tthem fixed.
<zyga> aquarius: no problem, I'm not a real end user
<zyga> aquarius: is there a way to troubleshoot the issue for end uses though?
<kenvandine> i guess i was lucky :)
<aquarius> zyga, there isn't, at the moment; the problem is purely on the server.
<kenvandine> my downloads have frequently taken much longer :)
<zyga> my u1sdtool --waiting-content list is not empty though, good
<zyga> orca is impossible to use on a netbook screen, what a shame
<vish> seb128: hi.. humanity ready for update > https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release
<zyga> mvo: ping
<zyga> mvo: I'm running this software center via orca
<zyga> mvo: the 'install/remove' button has wrong a10y strings - it's always install regardless of the actual text
<zyga> mvo: my question is, what are the wksub_xxx methods in appdetailsview
<zyga> I suspect they get substituted in the webkit view
<mvo> zyga: yes
<mvo> zyga: correct
<seb128> vish, ok
<vish> seb128: the changes are the ones kwwii requested [just mentioning in case you were wondering] .. thanks :)
<seb128> he told me about those
<seb128> but thanks
<vish> ty
<seb128> great work btw ;-)
<vish> thanks.. well , they mentioned it only at the last moment and we split the icons and got them done , probably a new record ;)
<zyga> mvo: I'll check how orca sounds in each package you mentioned but I'm not really sure I understand the "Bug" there
<zyga> but I'll dig around
<mvo> zyga: the orca bit is mostly fine (the button is not, no idea why)
<mvo> zyga: its the code that takes the pkg description and makes it html
<zyga> mvo: I think I know why, I just need to verify and figure out how to fix it
<mvo> zyga: for some packages like p7zip the description looks rather ugly
<zyga> mvo: let me switch the package and se
<mvo> zyga: so a better parser in wksub_description (iirc) is needed
<mvo> zyga: totem is another one that is mostly correct, but if you look at the html you see that it does not get the multiline "* foo" -> <li></li> bit correct
<zyga> mvo: got it
<zyga> mvo: I'll fix this, should not be too hard
<mvo> cool
<mvo> looking forward to it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, you should upload with correct depends
<kenvandine> ?
<seb128> the ubuntuone changes
<kenvandine> what do you mean?
<seb128> you seem to be waiting on mvo upload to be in lucid
<kenvandine> oh... no i am not :)
<kenvandine> waiting for you :)
<seb128> oh ok
<kenvandine> i needed a sponsor :)
<kenvandine> lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store and lp:ubuntu/libubuntuone
<seb128> ok, will do that after artwork changes
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> this is a nice upgrade...
<mvo> seb128: uploaded already
<kenvandine> the store is much nicer now
<mvo> seb128: *ages* ago ;)
<seb128> mvo, right, but did it get accepted?
<kenvandine> speedy even... at least for me
<mvo> seb128: thats a different story…
<kenvandine> seb128, we have tested it with the pending version of aptdaemon
<seb128> ok, all good
<seb128> ignore me then
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> I'm just catching up on scrollback
<kenvandine> can't ever ignore seb128
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> lol
<dobey> hrmm
<istaz> seb128: hey
<seb128> istaz, hello
<istaz> seb128: I think I found and fixed the issue for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/343233
<seb128> how are you?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343233 in pymsn "telepathy-butterfly crashed with ValueError in parse()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<seb128> oh, nice
<istaz> fine and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> looking
<istaz> seb128: apparently u-foka can reproduce the bug so maybe we could put the patch in the package so he could retry?
<istaz> seb128: the patch is right here http://git.collabora.co.uk/?p=user/olethanh/papyon.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/fix_22553
<seb128> yeah, I was going to do that
<seb128> do you think you could just add the diff on launchpad?
<seb128> just for tracking purpose so it lands in my mailbox
<istaz> ok
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> I'm dealing with some other changes for beta2 now but I will make sure to look at that in a bit
<istaz> seb128: git format-patch is ok or do you want a real diff?
<seb128> doesn't matter
<seb128> it's just so I get that in my emailbox
<seb128> whatever is easier for you
<istaz> ok
<istaz> done
<seb128> thanks a lot!
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, kenvandine you guys still around?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I am
<kenvandine> hey
<rickspencer3> I wanted to check in before folks left for holidays
<rickspencer3> I think seb128 and pitti are gone until Tuesday now
<rickspencer3> seb128, how's the new theme upload going?
<rickspencer3> other than that, I hear U1 is having some troubles, and there might be a work around for the key ring 100% bug
<rickspencer3> any other issues to watch?
<Nafai> rickspencer3: btw, I'm just trying to go through the stuff listed on first day tasks right now
<rickspencer3> Nafai, ok, let's do a call in a bit though
<Nafai> sure thing
<seb128> rickspencer3, themes uploaded
<seb128> rickspencer3, u1 updates uploaded
<rickspencer3> coolio
<rickspencer3> double coolio
<seb128> it's up to slangasek now
<rickspencer3> ack
<Nafai> I have to make a quick phone call and then I'm available whenever fits your schedule
<seb128> gnome-keyring I uploaded a workaround today
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, any feedback yet?
<seb128> but I'm not sure how it works since I don't get the issue
<seb128> rickspencer3, I didn't have time to check my emails yet since I'm back from sport and dinner, looking
<seb128> I started with sponsoring for themes etc
<rickspencer3> seb128, I withdraw the question, I'm curious, but it's not pressing
<rickspencer3> seb128, anything we should watch out for or do for you while you are on holiday?
<seb128> rickspencer3, no that's fine
<seb128> I will check emails etc I think
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> I'm not travelling or anything
<rickspencer3> on to beta 2!
<rickspencer3> have a great time off seb128
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, the feedback says the gvfs cpu use seems to be fixed now
<rickspencer3> !
<seb128> the desktopcouch not
<rickspencer3> oooh
<rickspencer3> that is bad news indeed
<seb128> the desktopcouch issue might be a different bug
<kenvandine> and gwibber is still a problem
<rickspencer3> but we can go ahead with beta 2
<kenvandine> maybe
<seb128> rickspencer3, well, it's something
<rickspencer3> we made progress
<seb128> we got gvfs mounts fixed
<seb128> that's better than nothing
<kenvandine> seb128, i removed the desktopcouch keys from my keyring and the load went down
<kenvandine> but
<rickspencer3> and gvfs is less optional than gwibber ;)
<kenvandine> desktopcouch doesn't add them again unless the bookmark and config file get deleted
<kenvandine> if i delete those files and run desktopcouch again, the load goes up again
<kenvandine> after the keys exist in the keyring
<seb128> you might have a different issue
<kenvandine> the presence of the keys in the keyring causes it for some reason
<seb128> could you get a debug stracktrace of it while using cpu?
<kenvandine> and... i wonder why it tries to access that when it does need to
<seb128> doesn't?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is "it" desktop couch or gwibber?
<kenvandine> i can try, but there is a bug in python-gdb that made it nearly impossible to get anything useful :/
<kenvandine> seb128, it uses the keyring to get values needed to create the bookmark file
<seb128> gdb -> dbg?
<kenvandine> apparently it really only needs that to write those files out
<kenvandine> yeah, sorry
<kenvandine> i get some nested recursion mess
<kenvandine> there is a bug filed for it already, others had gotten traces though
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, it happens independent of using gwibber at all
<rickspencer3> so it's desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> ?
<kenvandine> i think desktopcouch and gwibber suffer from the exact same problem
<kenvandine> not one or the other
<seb128> kenvandine, you don't need python-dbg there
<seb128> the dbg variant has some special refcounting code
<kenvandine> how do i get it to not trigger that?
<seb128> you can rebuild what interest you with no stripping
<seb128> use python
<seb128> not python-dbg
<rickspencer3> so you could write a python app that just uses desktopcouch a bit to say, put in a value or get a value, and that test app would peg the CPU?
<seb128> or install dbgsym
<seb128> dbgsym are debug version of normal builds
<chrisccoulson> heh, i seem to be taking up a lot of builder time at the moment
<seb128> the dbg builds are special python version built with refcounting debug options
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, deleting ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<kenvandine> killing desktopcouch-service beam.smp
<kenvandine> and starting it again with dbus-send
<fta> kenvandine, chrisccoulson: xchat crashes on shutdown (dbus_connection_dispatch()), i assume it's the app notification plugin.. known?
<chrisccoulson> fta - no, i don't know about that
<kenvandine> fta, not that i know of
<kenvandine> seb128, so install python-gnomekeyring-dbgsym?
<fta> 100% reproducible
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it could be indicator or keyring
<kenvandine> does xchat use the keyring?
<dobey> seb128: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+merge/22658 <- care to sponsor this into the queue?
<kenvandine> doubt that is it
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> and how should i get the trace?
<kenvandine> i was running it in gdb before
<seb128> dobey, ok, putting that on the list of sponsoring I'm doing
<seb128> kenvandine, gdb --pid PID
<seb128> where PID is the pid of what uses cpu
<seb128> and bt
<kenvandine> ah... i did that
<dobey> seb128: much thanks. you are a hero :)
<kenvandine> that is where i get the nested recursion stuff
<zyga> mvo: I have something, it's not really pretty but it seems to do a better job than before
<kenvandine> can i just remove python-gdb?
<mvo> zyga: cool, in a brnach?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<zyga> mvo: nope, I'll push it somewhere,
<mvo> zyga: cool, thanks
<fta> kenvandine, chrisccoulson: i see bug 550959 549972 (close enough)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/550959)
<fta>  bug 550959
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/550959)
<fta> uh?
<chrisccoulson> fta - they're still private
<chrisccoulson> but i can see them
<fta> me too
<chrisccoulson> right, bbiab, just moving in to the lounge for the rest of the night
<zyga> mvo: lp:~zkrynicki/software-center/improve-html
<zyga> mvo: (still pushing)
<zyga> mvo: ready
<zyga> mvo: have a look, it's not really pretty as I said
<zyga> mvo: package descriptions _should_ have a HTML version nowdays
<mvo> zyga: the code or the output? the output looks much better
<zyga> mvo: the output
<james_w> dobey: wasn't -client uploaded last night?
<Nafai> I wish Evolution had better filtering :(
<kenvandine> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407755/
<kenvandine> anything in that you find useful?
<kenvandine> seb128, only weird thing i see is this
<kenvandine>     (None, '%s.__bootstrap(): thread started', '%s.__bootstrap(): registering trace hook', '%s.__bootstrap(): registering profile hook', '%s.__bootstrap(): raised SystemExit', '%s.__bootstrap(): unhandled exception', 'Exception in thread %s:\n%s\n', 'Exception in thread ', ' (most likely raised during interpreter shutdown):', 'Traceback (most recent call last):', '  File "%s", line %s, in %s', '%s: %s', '%s.__bootstrap(): nor
<kenvandine> mal return')
<kenvandine> interpreter didn't shutdown...
<kenvandine> seb128, and nothing that points to the keyring, but i have confirmed if i change my passwd to plain text in couch it doesn't peg the CPU
<seb128> I guess the same code doesn't have the same on karmic?
<seb128> +issue
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> the workaround might not enough
<kenvandine> well
<seb128> I guess somebody will need to debug gnome-keyring
<kenvandine> would need to backport some stuff
<kenvandine> so it looks like the threads aren't terminating cleanly
<seb128> the stacktrace is weird though
<seb128> there is no keyring code there
<seb128> but curl one
<seb128> I'm not convinced you are having a keyring issue
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> or not the same one gvfs etc have
<kenvandine> i tried using plain text passwords again just a couple hours ago... load never went up
<kenvandine> very weird
<kenvandine> you would think there would be plenty of keyring stuff in here
<seb128> keyring works fine in quite some desktop components
<seb128> ie empathy
<seb128> or seahorse
<kenvandine> it would call the keyring in each thread before any of that network stuff
<seb128> I don't know enough about python-keyring and curl though
<kenvandine> the curl calls
<seb128> could be python-keyring being buggy
<seb128> I'm not sure many things use it
<kenvandine> yeah, which desktopcouch uses too
<kenvandine> well... i need to run, will debug more later
<kenvandine> seb128, have a great weekend!
<seb128> thanks, you too
<seb128> I think somebody from the desktopcouch team will need to debug that issue
<seb128> somebody knowing well python and good at debugging
<seb128> I doubt we will get your specific issue fixed by upstream for lucid
<seb128> or you need to fallback to txt storage for lucid
<TomJaeger> anyone care to comment on bug #532641 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532641 in metacity "window controls don't scale up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532641
<dobey> james_w: yes. this upload fixes some rather important problems from the upload last night though.
<dobey> james_w: brown bag release and all :)
<james_w> right
<seb128> dobey, uploaded
<dobey> thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-02
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I think I figured out how to write a GUI to choose which desktopcouch databases to synch
<rickspencer3> I'll try it tonight, seems like it would take about an hour or so
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, http://imgur.com/qnfuD
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sweet!
<kenvandine> slip cover... lol
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, accessing the gwibber_preferences couchdb immediately pegs my CPU
<kenvandine> wow
<rickspencer3> gwibber-server and desktopcouch-se
<kenvandine> got a test case?
<rickspencer3> I'll package the app I just wrote
<rickspencer3> and you can run it yourself
<kenvandine> great
<rickspencer3> it's 100% reliable
<rickspencer3> hold on
<kenvandine> i would like to get ryan to do it to
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can i just email you the deb?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> or IM it to me :)
<kenvandine> empathy rocks
<rickspencer3> $quickly package ftw
<rickspencer3> sure, good idea
<kenvandine> quickly rocks too
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so when you run this, it will list out each of your desktopcouch databases as a button
<rickspencer3> see what happens when you click gwibbermessages
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i get a crash dialog :)
<kenvandine> from slip-cover
<kenvandine> but
<rickspencer3> oh well
<kenvandine> not for other dbs
<rickspencer3> it doesn't even run?
<kenvandine> let me change my passwords to plaintext so i can run gwibber
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> it does
<kenvandine> just clicking on gwibbermessages gives me a crash dialog
<kenvandine> it doesn't seem to crash though
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> I bet my way of getting the records from it doesn't work
<rickspencer3> I used a super convenience method
<rickspencer3> let me see if there is a better way
<rickspencer3> oh crikey
<kenvandine> oh... here
<kenvandine>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/records/server_base.py", line 454, in get_records
<kenvandine>     raise KeyError("View doesn't already exist.")
<kenvandine> KeyError: "View doesn't already exist."
<rickspencer3> I have to do hard things
<rickspencer3> right
<kenvandine> that was in the terminal
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> ok, gwibber is running
<rickspencer3> so get_records() doesnt' quite work reliably
<kenvandine> let me make sure the cpu doesn't peg
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, if you run photobomb first, and go to the gwibber tab, it should work
<rickspencer3> slipcover, that is
<rickspencer3> actually, I wonder if that will pin the CPU
<kenvandine> i just did 3 refreshes
<kenvandine> with plaintext password... no load
<kenvandine> ok, time for slip-cover again
<rickspencer3> I have plane text passwords too
<kenvandine> you said gwibberpreferences pegs it?
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you see if photobomb pegs it for you?
<rickspencer3> bzr branch lp:~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/photobomb
<kenvandine> yeah, one sec
<kenvandine> so just opening gwibberprefernces pegs it for you?
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> but I've run photobomb, which asks gwibber_preferences to create a view for get_records
<rickspencer3> that's why slip-cover works for me on that database
<rickspencer3> I'll have to write a few lines to create a proper view
<kenvandine> i ran it
<kenvandine> waiting now :)
<kenvandine> gwibber_messages is pretty big
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407861/
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ^^
<rickspencer3> wtf
<kenvandine> and i am not seeing the CPU load
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do you have quickly-widgets installed from universe?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> 10.02.2
<rickspencer3> weird
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<kenvandine> i wonder how your accessing it that causes it
<kenvandine> do you read in all the records?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yes
<rickspencer3> db.get_records()
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, photobomb also causes the cpu to pim
<kenvandine> not for me
<rickspencer3> when you refresh on the gwibber tab?
<rickspencer3> it does not peg your CPU?
<kenvandine> refresh?
<rickspencer3> on photobomb, there is a gwibber tab
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> let me do that
<rickspencer3> you have to hit the refresh button for it to start grabbing photos from your gwibber accounts
<rickspencer3> it also reads you gwibber settings database and pulls your facebook credentials
<kenvandine> wow... photobomb is using a ton of ram
<kenvandine> 2G and growing
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> a tad leaky?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> not really seeing any load problems though
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so the gwibber page didn't peg your CPU?
<kenvandine> nope
<rickspencer3> this is soooo weird
<kenvandine> you said it does it to desktopcouch too
<kenvandine> desktopcouch-service? or beam.smp?
<rickspencer3> so certain apps, when they access gwibber preferences, cause the CPU to peg
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, both
<rickspencer3> all
<rickspencer3> but the thing is, the apps that do this are different for different people
<rickspencer3> IT MAKES NO SENSE
<kenvandine> very weird
<kenvandine> so if it is making gwibber-service spike
<kenvandine> it must be changing records
<kenvandine> otherwise gwibber would never even know it
<rickspencer3> like something is listening for record changes?
<kenvandine> but, gwibber-service does have "Monitors" setup for the dbs it cares about
<kenvandine> yeah, so gwibber sees records added or updated as events
<rickspencer3> and then gwibber writes records in response to these events, gets invoked, etc...?
<kenvandine> but you are doing a get_record
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> gwibber sees something else writing to it
<kenvandine> it wouldn't get an event for it at all if there aren't records changing
<rickspencer3> my desktopcouch-se is just running one of my CPUs at 99%
<kenvandine> which is weird
<rickspencer3> for like the last 5 mins
<rickspencer3> right
<kenvandine> ok... well... that is familiar :)
<kenvandine> is slip-cover still running?
<rickspencer3> no
<rickspencer3> gwibber though
<kenvandine> i bet that is the same thing i was seeing
<kenvandine> killall gwibber gwibber-service
<rickspencer3> but I never saw this until I accesssed gwibberaccounts
<kenvandine> which is weird
<kenvandine> we need chad
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, oh well, at least  you found that bug in DictionaryGrid for me
<rickspencer3> was happy to fix that
<rickspencer3> g'night
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> good night
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, we'll figure it out tomorrow
<rickspencer3> the answer is staring you guys in the face, I am convinced
<rickspencer3> a good night's sleep will prolly help ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<huats> morning
<vuntz> huats: hello
<huats> hello vuntz
<vuntz> didrocks: any idea why simple-scan is at 0.9.10 in the ubuntu packages, but the latest tarball is 0.9.9?
<didrocks> vuntz: robert_ancell probably forgot to create the milestone and upload the tarball. Do you want it? I can apt-get source and push it somewhere
<didrocks> vuntz: that's why Quickly rules: it does it for you :p
<didrocks> hey huats
<huats> hello didrocks
<vuntz> didrocks: better to annoy rob when he'll be here :-)
<didrocks> vuntz: sure, do not hesitate :p
<desrt> vuntz: hey
<desrt> didrocks: hello
<didrocks> hey desrt, quite late for you, isn't it?
<desrt> can't sleep
<didrocks> argh :/
<desrt> didrocks: might i be able to harass you about some universe stuff?
<didrocks> desrt: sure
<desrt> normally i bother seb, but he's committed to vacationing today :)
<desrt> two things:
<didrocks> (yeah, it's a shame :))
<desrt> 1) can you guys update to the freshly-released valac version?
<desrt> (that's the easy one)
<desrt> 2) http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/zeromq
<desrt> (that's the hard one)
<desrt> i'm not really familiar with how difficult it is to get new package into the archive this late in the cycle if they have upstream versions already existing in debian
<didrocks> desrt: nothing too risky in the new vala release? ("Infer type arguments when calling generic methods." <- no impact?)
<vuntz> didrocks: it's the stable release
<didrocks> vuntz: ok, 0.7.10 isn't? it follows odd number == unstable too?
<vuntz> so better to have a stable release than a development one, I'd say
<didrocks> right
<desrt> didrocks: no.  0.8.
<desrt> quite freshly released
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I was asking if "0.7.10" (the current one we have) is unstable. Understood, will update :)
<didrocks> for the new package
<didrocks> it should be easy to get a Feature Freeze Exception
<desrt> i don't think vala really follows the normal stable/unstable versioning scheme in a meaningful way
<didrocks> desrt: care about opening a bug telling why this package is necessary? Then we will subscribe ubuntu-archive to get a grant
<desrt> didrocks: i'm not sure it *is* necessary :)
<desrt> but it seems like a relatively easy (and entirely zero-risk) inclusion
<desrt> and there's a good chance that dconf will use it
<didrocks> desrt: well, let's say "it's good to have and there is no risk"
<didrocks> desrt: just open a bug stating that and I will subscribe to get the grant
<desrt> ok.  cheers.
<desrt> what do i file against, exactly?
<didrocks> updating vala now
<didrocks> desrt: ubuntu itself
<desrt> ok
<desrt> didrocks: what do you guess the chances are?
<desrt> god i hate launchpad
<desrt> every time i try and use it it's a timeout error :(
<didrocks> desrt: for the new package? it's high has there is no impact on existing things
<didrocks> desrt: but it will be treated probably after beta2 (next thursday)
<desrt> of course
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/553858
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 553858 in ubuntu "please pull zeromq from debian" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> desrt: thanks, subscribing now :)
<didrocks> I'm updating vala now and try to build something with it
<didrocks> desrt: btw, do you know what's the best practice for vala is concerning upstream?
<desrt> didrocks: the best test case for vala is vala itself :)
<didrocks> I mean, I see some upstream generated the .c file in the tarball, and some not
<desrt> didrocks: bugzilla
<desrt> oh.  that.
<desrt> the widely accepted practice is to have .c in the tarball
<desrt> but not in git
<didrocks> sure, only in the tarball
<didrocks> ok, I'll track down upstreams which don't do that :)
<desrt> well
<desrt> there's nothing wrong with shipping tarballs without .c
<desrt> it's just non-standard behaviour
<didrocks> yeah, I mean, I guess that most of the time, they don't really know it's best for packagers
<desrt> and everyone, really
<desrt> note also: the automake vala rules do this automatically
<desrt> add the .c files to the dist tarball
<desrt> so the only time you'll encouter .vala-only is in cases were people have homebrew makefiles or have manually worked-around the standard automake behaviour
<didrocks> desrt: oh, so they just don't include it
<didrocks> right
<desrt> if you're going to file bugs with upstreams it might be useful to point that out
<desrt> the vala support came with automake version 1.11
<didrocks> yeah, I note that down to be able to help upstream making this
 * desrt plays with zeromq a bit as a sleep-deferal strategy :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<desrt> didrocks: thanks for the vala refresh and the zeromq sponsor
<didrocks> desrt: y/w ;)
<didrocks> desrt: note that the vala refresh, even in universe, should be pushed manually in the repo by an archive admin
<didrocks> desrt: so, probably Monday or Tuesdsay with Easter week-end :)
<didrocks> (beta freeze is no more a soft freeze, even for universe)
<desrt> yes.  that's quite reasonable.
<asac> what is needed to get auot login nowadays?
<asac> is that gconf setting?
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> asac: no, it's in /etc/gdm/custom.conf. One sec
<asac> ok... thats enough info
<didrocks> ok :)
<asac> we just wondered if thats still it because it doesnt work here for someone
<asac> ;)
<asac> we will figure
<didrocks> asac: hum, it should work :) the live system use that :)
<didrocks> ok, good luck!
<Nafai> Hi didrocks!
<Nafai> <- can't sleep :)
<asac> didrocks: yeah. you probably get a bug ;)
<didrocks> hey Nafai, you should go to sleep :)
<Nafai> I will go back in a bit
<didrocks> asac: I'm sure you will file one and assigne to me :)
<Nafai> rick mentioned yesterday that I should collaborate with you on UNE stuff
<didrocks> Nafai: how was your first official day as Canonical employee? :)
<Nafai> Good, just a lot of "meta" work (reading wiki, subscribing to mailing lists, etc)
<didrocks> right, first days is that :)
<asac> didrocks: seems he had wrong gnome session file for une
<asac> didrocks: installed just ubuntu-netbook
<asac> why doesnt that install the right one?
<didrocks> asac: asac if you install  ubuntu-netbook, the session is set to une if no default session has been set previously
<didrocks> asac: DefaultSession=gnome in custom.conf?
<vish> hmm , is seb on vac today?
<asac> didrocks: =une was in there
<asac> just installed ubuntu-minimal ... then ubuntu-netbook
<asac> then a few times worked and rebooted
<asac> suddenly it was broken
<didrocks> asac: hum, apart from the fact they he unlog, set a different one into gdm (and so populate .dmrc), I don't see what changed it
<asac> let me ask
<didrocks> vish: right, Lorraine and some countries are on national holidays today
<asac> didrocks: ok. afte rinstallin ghtere was  no custom.conf
<vish> oh , :(
<asac> so he added that manually
<vish> didrocks: thanks ..
<asac> so guess was a user bug
<didrocks> asac: yeah, no custom.conf is quite strange, let's blame the user :)
<didrocks> vish: some for next Monday btw
<fta> where are the keyboard layout options stored?
<vish> didrocks: ah, ok.. do you have any info about the humanity update?  seb  was doing it last night , but it seems to have not landed..
<asac> didrocks: whats the gnome-session file installed
<asac> ?
<didrocks> vish: he maybe pushed it but as we are in beta freeze, an archive admin has to accept it
<vish> didrocks: ah , the admins .. thanks
<didrocks> asac: gnome-session file? ~/.config/gnome-session or /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc?
<asac> didrocks: wasnt there a .desktop file?
<didrocks> oh, the desktop file
<didrocks> right, so, concerning session management
<didrocks> you have .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<fta> (n-m, gconf)
<didrocks> gnome.desktop for the gnome session, you get the failsafe session and when installing une, you got the une.desktop file
<didrocks> basically DefaultSession={name_of_the_file_without_extension}
<asac> didrocks: yeah. thx. we have to check something here
<didrocks> y/w
<asac>   * debian/patches/70_glib2.0-gatomic-arm.patch:
<asac>     - dropped since that patch was added without details nor reference
<asac>       to a launchpad or upstream bug and it's not clear if it's still required
<asac>       now with the change done upstream recently
<asac> thats ANNOYING
<asac> when seb comes back i will have to talk to him
<asac> especially because HE added that patch on his own
<asac> two uploads before
<didrocks> asac: he will be there on Tuesday
<asac> i know
<asac> didrocks: what should be in custom.conf to start proper une?
<asac> we get a full gnome + the launcher if we use une in there
<asac> imo this feels not natural ;)
<asac> ok we figured
<didrocks> asac: just DefaultSession=une, but if user changed it, it's in .dmrc
<asac> using une-efl seems to start full gnome + launcher
<asac> why does it need to be like that?
<asac> thats a bug i guess?
<asac> e.g. using just une works
<didrocks> asac: right, I told you that we should create a setting package
<didrocks> asac: I pinged you and Jamie about it a while ago
<asac> yeah sorry. long time ago that was ;)
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> asac: that can be easily done. I can have a look next week if you want. You want the same settings than une?
<asac> didrocks: is there anything that strikes you that we wpuldnt want from the une setting
<asac> ?
<didrocks> asac: hum… we hide some items on the menu but it will make sense for you too… and now that go-home-applet is compatible, I don't see anything you won't want
<asac> whats going on:
<asac> "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of glib2.0 (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status. "
<asac> core devs cant change bug status anymore?
<asac> or is that because launchpad is currently read-only?
<didrocks> asac: I guess it's a side effect about the read-only yeah
<asac> hmm. its not coming back :(
<asac> its supposed to be back since 10 minutes ;)
<asac> oh its still one more hour
<didrocks> yeah  :/
<asac> anyone sees the searchplugin being amazon here?
<asac> please test http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/ubufox_0.9~rc1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<asac> to see if its fixed there
<didrocks> asac: how can I reset to the default one to check if it's fixed?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you could try a fresh profile in a guest session
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right, good idea, let's try this
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i tried it in french already :P
<didrocks> oh ok, no need so :)
<chrisccoulson> you can still test it ;)
<didrocks> it's ok there :)
<zyga> hello
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you see the gnome-shell module proposal on desktop-devel-list?
<chrisccoulson> they mentioned briefly about the dependency on spidermonkey, but nobody seems to think it's a real issue :/
<asac> chrisccoulson: jump in there and say thats a dead end ;)
<asac> one second
<asac> let me see if i can find the bugzilla bug
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i think i will draft a response later, but i want to do it in a way that doesn't get me shot-down by everybody ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: spidermonkey is so bad?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yes
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - we're actively trying to reduce the number of dependencies on spidermonkey, to fit more with the new mozilla support model
<asac> chrisccoulson: i need to find the upstream bug where they made it clear that they dont want to make any efforts to maintain a stable API even in securty updates
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thanks, that would be interesting
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, right, that doesn't sound good at all
<chrisccoulson> ^^^didrocks - asac's response summarizes quite well why we are doing this ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, I was at the UDS discussion about the new mozilla support model
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - so, there is no guarantee of API stability even between minor versions, and consider that we are going to move to a model where we follow major updates throughout the life of a release....
<didrocks> so, that's weird that they rely on a mozilla component
<chrisccoulson> ....that would make something like gnome-shell unsupportable
<didrocks> right
<asac> mozilla bug 506890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890
<asac> read that and there you go
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<asac> reading this ... everyone using mozjs needs to go somewhere else
<asac> if they ask "where?" ... i dont have an answer
<asac> but the answer is definitly not "stay with mozjs"
<asac> they should complain on that bugt
<asac> maybe having upstreams complain that they wasted all their effort etc. will change their minds
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks, that's interesting to read
<asac> i tried to discuss this in various ways
<asac> distro pushing doesnt help
<asac> only upstream folks going to that bug might help
<asac> they should appeal to mozillas foundation approach ... e.g. they want to be the good guys and want to make the web a better place
<asac> imo having a js lib is the way to go
<asac> maybe if they notice how many folks they bust they will move a bit
<asac> chrisccoulson: the folks commenting there are all senior ... VP etc.
<asac> its not that its some random developers saying that
<asac> its their official strategy in order to compete against chrome
<asac> similar folks should go to chrome and tell them that v8 should become stable
<asac> they have the same answer: "dont use us  .. we dont care if there is no other solution ... but its not us" ;)
<zyga> asac: may I ask what are you talking about? js library?
<asac> yes ...
<asac> read above
<asac> i think the right way would be someone coming up with a small subset of essential js funcs
<asac> and then writing a wrapper for mozjs
<zyga> I read but I'm a little puzzled, is the question about having a stable (api-wise) js library?
<asac> that can be maintained in case they break api
<asac> zyga: yes. if that exists now ( i think there was something for gnome now) ... thats the way to go
<asac> we cant really let anything in the archive with a straight face that uses mozjs or v8
<zyga> asac: what about jscore from webkit?
<zyga> asac: it's not v8 but it's was good enough for a long while
<asac> havent checked with them
<asac> maybe thats a choice
<asac> we should try
<asac> but we should first check if its stable with them ;)
<zyga> asac: what's the target for that library (I assume it's not a browser)
<asac> desktop apps needing js
<zyga> asac: I think that's your choice then
<asac> everyone uses mozjs ... and complains that we dont make a system lib out of it (e.g. we make it intentionally hard to use it=)
<asac> right. i think i pointed a few folks to webkit in the past
<zyga> asac: what's the point with mozilla not willing to make it stable api-wise
<zyga> (disregarding the fact that mozilla has horrible api that doesn't look like anything else)
<asac> but then webkit has problems on its own wrt to stability/security updates from what i was told by security team
<asac> zyga: go to that bug and complain
<asac> i dont see it
<asac> zyga: i tried to discuss a small subset api
<asac> but they are not even willing to do that
<zyga> asac: jscore is pretty small, do have a look at that
<zyga> and it's pure C++
<asac> e.g. i would be willing to do a separate source package ... with --build-stable-api-only
<asac> if that option existed
<zyga> no nifty quirky runtimes
<asac> and mozjs developers thought it was a good eceision
<asac> but hen that bug above made it clear that noone with seniority in mozilla wants that
<zyga> asac: I think webkit is not going forward so rapidly and they don't put everything and the kitchen sink inside
<asac> zyga: C++ APIs aren't really famous for its easy ABI stability ;)
<zyga> mozilla is more like 'ooh, we have this shiny new js function'
<zyga> asac: I know that C++ is not perfect but C++ WITH some klunker like Qt or mozilla code is worse than plain C++
<asac> but all js solutions are C++ ... so we just need to find someone who says: yes, we have policy to maintain ABI/API stability for security/stability updates
<zyga> asac: what about apple
<zyga> asac: apple uses jscore for safari
<asac> they use the full webkit stuff ... dont they?
<zyga> asac: that sounds/smells/feels like 1) stable 2) maintained 3) secured
<asac> imo they will be next feeling pressured to boost their performane most likekly
<zyga> asac: yes
<asac> with all browser having to catch up with chromium
<zyga> asac: but the jscore is a part of the plaftorm (AFAIR, i'd need to check that)
<zyga> so breaking the api is a no-no for them
<asac> thats what make mozilla drop all this ... as they dont see competitive when they have to keep js api stable
<asac> zyga: please check that
<asac> zyga: also find whatelese is using htat in the platform
<asac> if its just one or too rdepends its easy for them to just roll all at the same time
<zyga> asac: I think lots
<zyga> asac: basically apple commited to this by putting webkit in the official apis for everything
<zyga> from iphone/ipad to the desktop
<zyga> I'll try to give you a nice link, wait
<fta> funny, if i open https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinit/+bug/320886 both in ff and ch, ff lacks the comments i made ~1h ago
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320886 in xinit "$HOME/.Xdefaults no longer being read" [Low,Invalid]
<asac> zyga: does jscore work on windows?
<zyga> asac: yes
<asac> stuff like couchdb need that etc.
<zyga> asac: it's on safari for windows after all
<asac> ydeah. anyway. i usuallypoint folks to webkit if they want something
<asac> so i will just continue to do that ... cant be worse than mozjs
<zyga> asac: it's better IMHO
<asac> chrisccoulson: so everyone wanting to use mozjs should go jscore of webkit
<zyga> mozilla has the momentum but webkit has the efficiency and focus on being slim
<asac> otherwise they cant go in main ... and we will not export mozjs as system lib
<asac> if they want mozjs they should complain on the upstream bug
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<zyga> asac: http://webkit.org/projects/javascript/index.html
<asac> kk
<zyga> asac: jscore builds to a separate .so already
<zyga> asac: so it's not really bound to webkit
<zyga> asac: I'm not 100% up-to-date with this (I's 1.5 year old experience) but if you want to ship webcore + jscore (webkit) + some apps then you should not need to duplicate everything
<baptistemm> someone can approve my mail in ubuntu-devel? thanks
<didrocks> well, time for me to take an early week-end, taking the train to help my brother moving this week-end
<didrocks> see you on Tuesday ;)
<LaserJock> kenvandine: so are all the CPU-at-100% bugs supposed to be fixed for gwibber now?
<kenvandine> LaserJock, no
<kenvandine> :(
<LaserJock> k
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<rickspencer3> release meeting in 30 minutes, right?
<seb128> hello kenvandine rickspencer3
<seb128> how are things going today?
<kenvandine> i think it is in an hour
<kenvandine> i should check :)
<seb128> I noticed none of the dx or ols went through
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, let's ask for some help with this couch<->keyring<->gwibber bug
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine>           value = gnomekeyring.find_items( gnomekeyring.ITEM_GENERIC_SECRET, {"id": str("%s/%s" % (account["_id"], key))})[0].secret
<kenvandine> i replaces that with value = "mypassword"
<kenvandine> and no load
<kenvandine> i tried to get the debugger in there and failed
<kenvandine> in python-gnomekeyring
<seb128> do you get the bug using a small pygtk test too?
<kenvandine> can't figure out where it is happening
<seb128> or only in desktopcouch context?
<rickspencer3> that's a good question
<rickspencer3> hi seb128, btw
<rickspencer3> ;)
<kenvandine> no, but i can't see how this could be related to couch
<rickspencer3> seb128, I tried to write a minimal repro script last night by calling desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> sometimes is repro'd, sometimes not
<kenvandine> and duplicating this would be a fair bit of code
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, but we would want to something that uses threads the same way as gwibber-service
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, but could we not write a program that ask the keyring for something
<kenvandine> but without using desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> like a 2 line python script
<rickspencer3> see if that can trigger it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that wouldn't break it
<kenvandine> it is threading related
<rickspencer3> so call it from a thread
<rickspencer3> we need a reliable repro for this
<rickspencer3> I can give that a shot
<seb128> kenvandine, duplicating what?
<kenvandine> there is no couch code at all in this part of gwibber
<seb128> just write a few liners calling gnomekeyring.find_items
<seb128> to see if python-gnomekeyring bugs
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'll try now
<kenvandine> we would need to do it with python multiprocessiing
<seb128> if you think the issue is this call
<kenvandine> calling it from a script is fine, gotta call it from a thread
<rickspencer3> I can put it on a thread and do it in a loop on a thread or something
<seb128> so it's a multuprocessing issue?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> urg
<seb128> good luck with that
<dobey> it's a thread locking issue
<seb128> I'm not even sure gnome-keyring is meant to work in those case
<kenvandine> dobey's work around was by using gtk.gdk.lock
<seb128> lot of libs are not
<dobey> the exact same keyring call works fine if i just do it directly in interactive python (without threads, just making the keyring calls)
<kenvandine> and it is a real pain that i can't get any trace that shows keyring access at all
<dobey> but inside threads, bam, lock.
<dobey> at least, if there's a glib main loop
<dobey> it's probably ok from a thread without a glib main loop
<dobey> though i haven't tested it
<dobey> kenvandine: what does the trace show? dbus junk?
<rickspencer3> dobey, do you think you could write a minimal repro script?
<kenvandine> mostly curl actually
<kenvandine> dobey, but it doesn't show anything remotely keyring related, afaict
<dobey> rickspencer3: probably, yes. shouldn't be hard
<seb128> not sure if that's a keyring bug
<kenvandine> seb128, chad has found a version of libgnome-keyring0 that he thinks works with desktopcouch
<seb128> or a desktoptouch
<kenvandine> but that version doesn't fix gwibber
<kenvandine> but it does seem to fix desktopcouch
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> well
<seb128> does the update from yesterday fix desktopcouch?
<dobey> desktopcouch *might* just be getting lucky
<kenvandine> 2.29.4git20100224-0ubuntu2
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> seb128, chad said it didn't
<seb128> so it's the new codebase
<seb128> not 2.28
<seb128> the diff is not that much to review
<dobey> because it has a weird function that does some main thread check thing
<kenvandine> but that version is still broken for gwibber :/
<dobey> and it could be that the keyring calls might just always end up being from the main thread anyway in some cases
<dobey> which would mask the problem
<seb128> good luck with that
<dobey> alright, let me get fully awake in the next few minutes, and i'll write a simplified test case
<seb128> dobey, do you think it's a keyring bug?
<seb128> or it should just be used as it's used now?
<dobey> seb128: i think a change to libgnome-keyring is exposing problems in existing code in apps using it
<seb128> change = rewrite
<seb128> 2.28 to 2.29 is basically a rewrite
<seb128> gnome-keyring uses dbus now
<dobey> seb128: mainly because threading in gtk+/glib is insane
<seb128> the lib is just a wrapper for compatibility
<dobey> if people don't get it right
<kenvandine> dobey do you think we should be looking at python-gnomekeyring instead of libgnome-keyring0?
<dobey> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> ok
<dobey> although, i don't think any minor change is going to fix the problem either, if it's switched to using dbus-glib
<dobey> and it sems it has, which is the cause of all these problems
<seb128> it seems to use libdbus rather
<seb128> but as said before yes that's new
<seb128> it used to use sockets
<seb128> and it's using dbus since this cycle
<kenvandine> i love the beta-2 burndown :)
<kenvandine> way below the line :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> eh, dbus is just an abstraction over sockets
<dobey> anyway, let me write simple test cases
<seb128> bbl
<dobey> huh
<dobey> wtf :)
<dobey> i wonder if i somehow installed a keyring update that works now
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> dobey, seb128 did upload another patch that did fix it for gvfs yesterday
<dobey> HA!
<kenvandine> but not for gwibber :)
<dobey> bad gwibber!
<dobey> class Dispatcher(dbus.service.Object, threading.Thread):
<dobey> formula for BOOM
<kenvandine> ?
<dobey> it's mixing up main loop and thread interaction all over the dispatcher
<rickspencer3> dobey, could I ask you to log a bug on that and briefly describe why it's bad a potential work around?
<rickspencer3> and dobey, do you think such a thing could be implicated in the 100% bug?
<kenvandine> or comment on bug 554005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554005 in libgnome-keyring "accessing keyring from python threads sometimes causes 100% CPU utilization" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554005
<dobey> rickspencer3: yes, this definitely could cause threadlocks
<rickspencer3> yeah, that's better
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> kenvandine: how do i run tests in gwibber source?
<kenvandine> tests...
<kenvandine> we need a test suite :/
<kenvandine> that is on my todo list for next cycle
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> gwibber desparately needs it
<dobey> i think i have a proper fix
<dobey> i'll push and you can try
<kenvandine> woot
 * kenvandine waits to hug dobey...
<dobey> kenvandine: merge lp:~dobey/gwibber/gwibber-keyring-unthreaded and see if it's fixed for you
 * dobey thinks it should be
<Nafai> morning all
<kenvandine> dobey, ok... i just tried nearly the same thing and it didn't fix it
<kenvandine> i didn't do this
<kenvandine> -gobject.threads_init()
<dobey> kenvandine: well is it fixed? i ran gwibber-service from my tree and it wasn't eating any cpu, but i don't know if that's because it fixes it or because i don't have anything in the keyring
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai
<dobey> kenvandine: but desktopcouch-service was grinding my cpu hard
<rickspencer3> Nafai, should be a quiet day today, because lot so euro-folks are on holiday
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> I talked with didrocks for a moment in the night when I had a bit of a "I can't sleep" moment, we're going to sync up on Tuesday
<rickspencer3> Nafai, awesome
<rickspencer3> Nafai, apparently Dx has a bug with keyboard access for indicators
<rickspencer3> maybe you could ask if they need some help with that?
<Nafai> Sure thing
<rickspencer3> apparantly if you key into an indicator, and then hit escape, you are rather screwed
 * Nafai heads over to #ayatana
<rickspencer3> I really want good key access for indicators in Lucid ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: did my branch fix it? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, it seems fixed!
<dobey> yay me!
<kenvandine> sorry, busy in release meeting too :)
<kenvandine> yay dobey
 * kenvandine hugs dobey
<kenvandine> let me test a bit before i upload
<dobey> kenvandine: tell them to put the new ubuntuone-client in the archive :)
<dobey> kenvandine: one second, and i'll re-submit my merge proposal :)
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/gwibber/gwibber-keyring-unthreaded/+merge/22704
<kenvandine> thx dobey
<kenvandine> dobey, he said he would look at u1 client later today
<dobey> yay
<dobey> and now, for some lunch :)
<kenvandine> dobey, no code change in that merge proposal, right?
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm? that proposal is for the branch i just had you test
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> just checking
<dobey> so it removes the threading from Dispatcher, yes :)
<dobey> unless i'm confused and you're asking about u1-client package or something
<fta> is there a way to unlock the keyring permanently? i mean, for a home desktop in autologin mode, there's no point in asking a password to start evolution
<tgpraveen1> fta: only way is to set blank password for it or something like that iirc
<fta> well, it's worked on my previous desktop, but in my fresh install of lucid, i can't find where it's supposed to be done
<fta> -'s
<Nafai> rickspencer3: looks like they have a fix in the works, do you have any other high priority things I should look at today?
<tgpraveen1> fta: previous desktop was pre karmic? it used to work for me alos back then
<tgpraveen1> though i dont know how. if you ever do get a fix for this pls do tell me
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<seb128> rickspencer3, why did you reopen the libgnome-keyring bug?
 * Nafai takes an early lunch
<rickspencer3> seb128, because gwibber was still busted and we needed on for the release meeting
<seb128> k
<rickspencer3> seb128, you can change it back though
<seb128> can we get an another bug?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I already did that
<seb128> I feel we are mixing issues in the same bug
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<seb128> which makes things harder to work on an track
<rickspencer3> I just haven't set the keryring back to fix-released yet
<seb128> ok good
<rickspencer3> but we've opened a new bug and, etc
<seb128> I was just going to hint we should open a new bug
<seb128> rather than keep using this one
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> did you get a testcase while I was not there?
<seb128> or did you make any progress on the issue
<kenvandine> we have a branch of gwibber that stops using threads in the dispatcher
<kenvandine> which fixes the load problem... but breaks something else
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> kenvandine: does it break something, or are other issues just more apparent now?
<kenvandine> no, it breaks functionality
<kenvandine> loading_complete seems to never get called
<kenvandine> which is from the timeout_add
<dobey> i think it's another thread vs. mainloop issue
<dobey> but i don't really see from reading the code, how it ever would have worked :)
<kenvandine> it worked fine :)
<kenvandine> and it still works fine if i add the gobject.threads_init() back
<kenvandine> but of course then i get the lock
<rickspencer3> Nafai, sort of
<rickspencer3> Nafai, https://launchpad.net/bugs/357673
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357673 in linux "No notification when sliding audio volume, muting volume on ThinkPad X23, X24, X31, X32, X41, X60, T22, T40, T42, T60, R50e, R51, R52" [High,Fix released]
<rickspencer3> the deal here is that this is fixed in the kernel, but not on the desktop
<dobey> kenvandine: how can it work fine if it's using 100% cpu and thread locked? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, it still works... just makes my laptop very hot :)
<rickspencer3> if you could look into this and at least see where the fix needs to be made, that would be helpful
<rickspencer3> Nafai, this one looks rather harmful for certain users as well:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/548891
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548891 in gdm "keyboard input broken at gnome login prompt after package updates" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> kenvandine: weird
<dobey> kenvandine: but it clearly marks this as another thread vs. mainloop issues
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> and i really have no idea how it actually managed to work in the first place :)
<robbiew> seb128: ping
<robbiew> can anyone tell me how to change the background of the login screen?  I apparently did for Karmic, and cannot UNDO for Lucid :/
<jcastro> I have a machine that updated to lucid but is still stuck with the karmic wallpaper in gdm so I would like to know how to do that too
<seb128> robbiew, sudo -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties or gconf-editor
<seb128> robbiew, you can also remove .gconf in /var/lib/gdm
<robbiew> thnx
<seb128> you're welcome
<Nafai> back :)
<rickspencer3> hey Nafai
<rickspencer3> wb
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> I saw the two bugs you shared after I stepped away
<Nafai> Of course the thinkpad one isn't exhibited on *my* Thinkpad :)
<rickspencer3> bummer
<rickspencer3> Nafai, so when you use hardware buttons to control volume, you get notifications?
<Nafai> Yeah
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<Nafai> I have a T-61p, which might have a better ACPI implementation
<rickspencer3> ok, what about the no keyboard for gdm in kvm one?
<rickspencer3> can you repro that?
 * Nafai looks
<Nafai> I can install VMware and try if you like
<rickspencer3> Nafai, well, what else is on your list?
<Nafai> other than a rhythmbox bug that MacSlow says he is looking at a potential notify-osd fix for, not mcuh really
<rickspencer3> then ya', it would be helpful to get kvm set up and see if you can repro that bug
<rickspencer3> also, kenvandine can probably use some help testing gwibber and related fixes
<Nafai> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, you a python threading guru by chance?
<Nafai> kenvandine: not really, but I'm good enough at Python to take a stab. :)  All concurrency I've done in Python has been asynchronous with Twisted or glib :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, if you don't mind, take a look at this
<kenvandine> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/gwibber/gwibber-keyring-unthreaded/+merge/22704
<Nafai> sure
<kenvandine> it is to deal with threadlock and the keyring
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> problem is... removing the gobject.threads_init() means it never calls the callback on complete
<dobey> kenvandine: do i need to help fix the other issues too?
<kenvandine> so anything that depends on that, is busted
<kenvandine> but it fixes other issues
<kenvandine> dobey, if you can figure out why that callback never gets called :)
<kenvandine> that is the only real issue
<dobey> because it's being called from a thread
<kenvandine> so?
<kenvandine> the threads complete
<kenvandine> all the individual operations complete
<dobey> so it's calling something that doesn't exist on that thread
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> well... this is the weirdest part
<kenvandine> when the next scheduled refresh starts, the first thing that happens is loading_complete gets called
<kenvandine> it's like waiting
<Nafai> btw, does anyone have a recommendation for a good netbook?  I'm considering buying one.  My wife has an Acer Aspire one that I feel is a little flimsy, so I'd like other options
<kenvandine> Nafai, i don't
<kenvandine> ok... i might have fixed gwibber now
<Nafai> Yay
<Nafai> I've just been looking at the API docs for this stuff :)
<Nafai> I've got a ton to learn
<kenvandine> threading.Thread.__init__(self, target=loop)
<kenvandine> setting the mainloop there in MapAsync seems to do the trick
<Nafai> let me know if you need me to test
<kenvandine> the is no end to the google search results for people complaining about problems with threading in python :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, thx
<LaserJock> Nafai: my only netbook is a AA1, which I like, maybe you need an iPad :-)
<Nafai> LaserJock: haha
<Nafai> Now I wouldn't mind a tablet for web surfing and games, since my laptop doesn't leave the office now its primary function is work.  But...no thanks.
<LaserJock> I just tried out Gmail's tablet UI, it might not be so bad
<Nafai> yeah, I saw some screenshots
<LaserJock> but I would require a terminal and that's where I think the iPad and I would part ways
<Nafai> probably
<Nafai> and I couldn't easily run Emacs on it, either :)
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> emacs doesn't run "easily" on a lot of things I use
<LaserJock> but when you get the OS loaded initially it seems to go ok ;-)
<kenvandine> dobey, mind reviewing my fix?
<dobey> kenvandine: which one?
<Nafai> I had it running on my G1 in a Debian chroot
<Nafai> that was interesting :)
<dobey> hrmm
<kenvandine> threading.Thread.__init__(self, target=loop)
<kenvandine> is the gist of it
<kenvandine> in class MapAsync
<kenvandine> setting it to use the same mainloop
<kenvandine> dobey, that is on top of your branch
<dobey> kenvandine: MapAsync doesn't have a loop argument
<dobey> kenvandine: url to your diff? :)
<kenvandine> it does now :)
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408282/
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<rickspencer3> Nafai, netbook = Dell mini 10v
<rickspencer3> the "v" is important
<Nafai> I seem to remember you saying you had wireless problems...is that because you got the non-v?
<rickspencer3> Nafai, when you run gwibber, do you get your CPU pegged at 100% sometimes?
<dobey> kenvandine: also i don't think that works how one expects it to
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm surprised that works...
<kenvandine> why?
<kenvandine> you didn't think this could have worked before :)
<dobey> grr, pydoc docs suck.
<dobey> well, at this point i am just classifying gwibber code as 'magic' :)
<Nafai> rickspencer3: I haven't noticed because the last time I ran gwibber it was crashing on me with some desktopcouch error and I seem to remember you guys talking about it, so I haven't tried it
<Nafai> dobey: Usually that's the case when you use threads :)
<rickspencer3> Nafai, so do a distupgrade
<rickspencer3> the crashers should be fixed
<dobey> Nafai: no no. i ♥ threads
<dobey> Nafai: and i still think gwibber is magic :)
<Nafai> yeah, I just re-launched after this morning's upgrade and it launched fine, no CPU pegging yet
<Nafai> dobey: async :)
<rickspencer3> but kenvandine and dobey are trouble shooting a threading bug, and if you can repro it, I'd like you to help with testing
<dobey> target is the callable object to be invoked by the run() method. Defaults to None, meaning nothing is called.
<dobey> kenvandine: ^ that's why i am amazed that works
<kenvandine> ok... so this re-introduced the CPU load problem :)
<rickspencer3> Nafai, ok .. then please do this:
<kenvandine> humm... that isn't what i read
<rickspencer3> 1. go to your gwibber settings
<rickspencer3> 2. pick identical
<kenvandine> but now it works again as expected with plaintext passwords
<rickspencer3> 3. change the password, then change it right back to the right one
<rickspencer3> 4. click save
<dobey> kenvandine: so your fix brought the cpu usage back? :)
<rickspencer3> then reboot and see if you get the pegging problem
<dobey> hah
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> but now the operations complete :)
<kenvandine> shit!
 * kenvandine is getting frustrated!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I can see that you are close
<kenvandine> dobey, but without that, even not using the keyring it never called loading_complete
<dobey> kenvandine: haha, thraedlocks ftf
<rickspencer3> I'm guess there is just a tad more complexity and you just have a bit more to tease out
<dobey> ok, let me poke at the code
<kenvandine> and google is no help... full of people having the same problems and no solutions
<kenvandine> dobey, thx!
<kenvandine> dobey, you clearly understand this way better than me :)
<dobey> kenvandine: at some point in time, i made it a point to try and understand threads + glib/gtk+ :)
<Nafai> ok, I'm getting the CPU pegging when I added my identi.ca account :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, yay!
<kenvandine> now hang tight to test fixes :)
<Nafai> sure thing
<kenvandine> or poke at code to make it not suck... your choice
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> but i think dobey will fix it before we could :)
<kenvandine> dobey, from what i have found on google... not many people understand this, at least in python
<Nafai> yeah, probably
<dobey> kenvandine: most people don't understand it in C either
<Nafai> rickspencer3: so the 10v isn't available any more, supposedly the current mini 10 supercedes it.  what was the reason for the "v"?
<jcastro> you want the v if it's a 10
<jcastro> the normal 10 was pulsbo
<kenvandine> dobey, your right, clearly target= is wrong
<jcastro> you want a mini 1012 if you want a dell
<kenvandine> bad google juice there
<jcastro> Nafai: just make sure it doesn't have a GMA500.
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, and calling mainloop.run() on a running mainloop isn't going to be useful
<dobey> GMA500 is the debil
<jcastro> Nafai: ime the hp mini's have better keyboards, and I find the touchpad on the dell netbook basically unusable
<dobey> at least not from another thread
<Nafai> jcastro: oh, I do remember playing with an HP, the keyboard did seem nice
<rickspencer3> jcastro, the touchpads on the Dell mini's were fixed by tsleliot like 6 months ago
<rickspencer3> they work quite fine now
<jcastro> rickspencer3: I have a problem with it even after the fix, I think it's just the built in buttons don't jive with me
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> they work find
<rickspencer3> fine, even
<rickspencer3> though if you can't get the "v", there's nothing to discuss
<rickspencer3> you don't want poulsbo graphics :(
<Nafai> It says it has an Intel NM10 Express graphics card
<rickspencer3> Dell is quite supportive of Ubuntu and FOSS, so I default to them
<jcastro> the mini 1012 has all the new pinetrail hotness, but they don't offer that on their ubuntu store yet
<Nafai> yeah, the one I'm looking at comes with XP
<dobey> i wish fujitsu would make a new U without gma500
<jcastro> Nafai: when you decide on one lmk, I am looking for an ubuntu netbook for my dad
<Nafai> sure thing
<jcastro> but I am waiting on dell to refresh their options.
<Nafai> I might be until after UDS, though I'll probably wish it was before when I get there :)
<LaserJock> you should get one with Windows 7 on it, it makes you appreciate Ubuntu that much more ;-)
<Nafai> :)
<LaserJock> I spent hours and hours and hours on mine just to get iTunes set up, I can't believe they actually sell that stuff
<rickspencer3> Nafai, are you getting the Gwibber 100% bug?
<Nafai> yeah, I was until I quit gwibber :)
<kenvandine> LaserJock, :-D
<dobey> ugh, reading python modules written in C that wrap C libs hurts
<Nafai> dobey: too much refs and unrefs and the like?
<dobey> Nafai: too many weird line breaks and the like
<dobey> and all the weird PyExc names and stuff
<Nafai> ah
<Nafai> I wish there was a decent FFI that was used more
<Nafai> One thing I like about Haskell.  You wrap C code by written Haskell code
<dobey> heh
<vish> hmm , this README needs to be removed/modified : /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/hicolor/scalable/status/README
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i think i might need to call C from python
<vish> iirc it was either pitti or macslow who made the last upload
<dobey> where the heck is glib.threads_init even defined
<dobey> grr
<dobey> kenvandine: so this sucks
<dobey> kenvandine: so i think the 'correct' answer here, is that we need to make a fairly large fix to pygobject :(
<kenvandine> :/
<dobey> kenvandine: because it doesn't currently wrap gthread.[ch], except for calling g_thread_init() for threads_init()
<dobey> kenvandine: and all the mutex stuff is in there
<kenvandine> that sounds sub-optimal... and like fixing that would be useful
<kenvandine> but yikes!
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> kenvandine: we might be able to use ctypes to load libgthread and map/call a few methods that we need, as an interim fix though
<kenvandine> all this to store passwords in the keyring :)
<dobey> no
<dobey> the keyring thing is just a little bump. i don't know how gwibber wasn't already having these problems
<dobey> i think it was but nobody noticed them until now :)
<kenvandine> without the call to gnomekeyring.find_items_sync, everything is fine
<dobey> for different perceptions of fine i guess :)
<kenvandine> hehe... well it all worked with no CPU load problems... but was insecure, sure
<dobey> i mean, i am surprised that it would have worked without threadlocking
<dobey> and desktopcouch threadlocks for me still
<kenvandine> yeah, chad has found an older version of libgnome-keyring0 that doesn't cause that
<kenvandine> 2.29.4git20100224-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> that is the last version that didn't expose this
<kenvandine> but, that version doesn't fix gwibber
<dobey> well it's weird, because i wrote a test script with the intention of locking up
<dobey> and it runs just fine :(
<kenvandine> :(
<dobey>     Thread(target=get_kr_entries).start()
<dobey> all that does is find_items_sync() and return them
<dobey> and it succeeds
<kenvandine> dobey, so you think those are the two possible fixes? fix pygobject or map the C methods ourself in gwibber?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> so i've got myself a threadlock now in a simple test
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> kenvandine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408313/
<dobey> kenvandine: or the other option is to just remove all the threading stuff, and use objects/signals instead
<dobey> kenvandine: and just make it async
<dobey> which it should probably do anyway. dispatcher.py frightens me :)
<rickspencer3> signals ftw
<dobey> later, gotta get away from the computer :)
<rickspencer3> bye dobey
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-03
<rickspencer3> Nafai, laters!
<Nafai> later!
<rickspencer3> welcome aboard .. hope you had a good week
<Nafai> I did
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - you're a moderator or admin on ubuntuforums aren't you?
<igoryonya> Hello, my panels freeze, after boot, intermittently. Once, I boot, they are ok, an other time, they freeze, and when they freeze, I have to reboot and hope that they will not be frozen after boot. How can I fix it? Ubuntu 9.04 64bit Gnome.
<igoryonya> I didn'
<igoryonya> t have this problem in 8.10, before I upgraded.
<igoryonya> ATI card
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: nope, you can find one on #ubuntuforums though
<vish> igoryonya: try asking in #ubuntu , which deals with support, this channel is for development
<cliffhanger> Does any1 know if I can upgrade a 32bit version of ubuntu 2 64bit without doing a fresh install? (looking 4 a way so that I don't lose my programs)
<crimsun> not easily
<Damascene> hello,
<Damascene> SpamAssassin identified this message as possible spam (score 3.7)
<Damascene> what should I do?
<cliffhanger> ok, is there any way I can sort of 'backup' my programs so they reinstall automatically on the new kernel?
<crimsun> Damascene: Ubuntu support is in #ubuntu (Karmic and prior) or #ubuntu+1 (Lucid)
<Damascene> crimsun, I sent a message to ubuntu-desktop mail list
<crimsun> cliffhanger: dump the package database using dpkg, then restore it, or use Synaptic. This isn't the proper channel, really.
<crimsun> Damascene: well, you can't do anything. A moderator will have to push it through, I suppose.
<Damascene> crimsun, any one here?
<cliffhanger> ok thanx crimsun and sorry, no1 answered on other channels so I tried this 1...
<crimsun> Damascene: see the bottom of https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> Damascene: the admins are listed there.
<crimsun> in short, no, no one presently online in this channel.
<Damascene> ok thank you
<Damascene> RTL languages having their own terminal , was the title if that help
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-04
<joe1> HI, there. I have trouble with my desktop, once I set the compiz the effect of the reflect my computer freeze.  some one told me i have to go to memory recovery. I dont know how to get there and make all the procedure
<Sarvatt> desrt: what does dmesg | grep stolen say on your machine? if it says 128M then this kernel patch will for sure fix your problem - https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/87468/
<Damascene> Hi,
<Damascene> I've sent an email to ubuntu-desktop mail list but it was detected as a spam
<Damascene> any one can help?
<hyperair> what's the name of the theme lucid uses? i'm interested to try it out in karmic for bug testing purposes
<lifeless> ambience and radiance, I think.
<lifeless> probably won't work in karmic tho
<hyperair> lifeless: what engine(s) does it require?
<hyperair> hmm the new murrine
<hyperair> i have that.
<hyperair> i use a theme called elementary
<hyperair> or something of that sort
<hyperair> would anyone familiar with the gnome-panel care to comment on Bug #403135?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403135 in pidgin "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<Damascene> hello,
<Damascene> I can't send any messeage to the mail lit
<Damascene> lit
<Damascene> list
<Damascene> SpamAssassin identified this message as possible spam (score 3.7)
<Damascene> any one could help with my message get blocked for spam
<milanbv> Damascene: are you sending HTML mail?
<Damascene> milanbv, I don't think so
<geser> does the reject mail contain which rules contributed to this score?
<Damascene> any one can help with message went to spam in the desktop ML there are two acctuly
<nigelb> i.e. you send a mail into the list and you want it approved or you accidentally sent spam?
<milanbv> Damascene: check the contents of your message, don't include recipients other than the list...
<milanbv> sometimes, a few words can be considered as spam-ish
<Damascene> no other recipients
<Damascene> this is the third time now. I hope this assassin let it go today
<milanbv> try rephrasing the mail...
<Damascene> I did. did any thing show in the mail list
<hyperair> does ubuntuone work in karmic for anyone?
<nigelb> yep
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/67445/
<hyperair> weird
<jpds> hyperair: Ask #ubuntuone
<hyperair> heh
<jpds> To me it looks like your metadata is corrupt.
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> where's this metadata stored?
<hyperair> can i purge it?
<jpds> I wouldn't.
 * hyperair sighs
<qense> hyperair: iirc in ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<hyperair> qense: okay, cool.
<qense> hyperair: but it could be that it is the local copy, I'm not sure
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> okay, so now ubuntuone says it's syncing, and after that says it's done
<hyperair> but files don't appear in the web interface
<hyperair> wonderful
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-28
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: What are you doing up :)  Isn't it like 2am Sunday or something?
 * RAOF pulls from bzr.
<chrisccoulson> heh, it's not quite that late for me just yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's midnight here now
<chrisccoulson> i'm all messed up tonight because of daylight saving
 * bryceh waves
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning.
<RAOF>  / evening.
<RAOF> At least unity gets respawned after crashing now.
<bryceh> hey RAOF
<bryceh> RAOF, by chance have you poked through fedora's patches to see if they have anything interesting we're missing?  (guessing there isn't anything major)
<RAOF> bryceh: I haven't, but I'd be willing to go digging today5.
<bryceh> RAOF, great, yeah
<bryceh> RAOF, also dunno if you saw the discussion but sarvatt noticed friday that ia32-libs has an old snapshot of mesa in it
<bryceh> and he's pinpointed that at least some of the sandybridge gpu lockups on amd64 are caused by that
<RAOF> bryceh: That's probably because yokozar hasn't refreshed it yet.
<bryceh> so now I'm wondering what other reported bugs might be due to it
<RAOF> Hm.  Hurray for Oneiric and the obliteration of ia32-libs!
<bryceh> indeed
<RAOF> Oh, man.  If that ends up being the reason why this always crashes…
<bryceh> potentially I could imagine same issue is at heart of some of the screen corruption issues
<RAOF> Protip: C++ does not implicitly initialise member variables to 0.  If you're going to use null as a guard value before calling into a pointer, initialising it to NULL in the constructor makes it less likely to crash by calling off to a random memory address :/
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> C doesn't do that either afaik?
<RAOF> No, it does not.
<RAOF> Well, except for static variables.
<bryceh> RAOF, aha it's due to missing support for >4096x4096 render targets on arrandale
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ^^
<RAOF> Who'se rendering to >4096x4096 targets?  (Apart from my LCD's now broken EDID suggesting it's that big)
<bryceh> RAOF, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35682
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 35682 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[Arrandale] support for >4096x4096 render targets" [Major,New]
<RAOF> Modes: 3840x1080…  Why don't I have one of those? :)
<stgraber> that screen must be quite large, then twice the 1080p res in width but usual height
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso, RAOF,  jasoncwarner, happy Monday
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, Happy Monday to you too!  Welcome to the future!
<rickspencer3> aah
<rickspencer3> I'm in the airport waiting to fly to London, so I am really in the land of no time
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, how's natty looking for you?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, on and off unstable, I haven't tried the Beta release yet.  I'm going to do a fresh install when we get the cd image
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, it's really stable for me, and even the dash is working really well
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, are you going to do an update of you spiderweb (?) diagram
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, yeah
<rickspencer3> it's actually kinda time consuming, and tbh, I didn't really realize anyone looked at it ;)
<rickspencer3> but that's kinda why I'm asking, except for accessibility, Natty is working well for me on both 'puteres
<robert_ancell> I get alt-tab crashers, and have had general problems.  I'm using radeon, which sounds like it has the most problems.  The dash has always been slow for me, and I don't really find it useful
<robert_ancell> I love the panel and the fullscreening though
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so, now I can do Meta key, type a few letters, hit enter
<rickspencer3> apps launch really fast this way
<rickspencer3> you're not having a similar experience, it sounds like
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah, but I'm not sure if that's useful for standard users.  I feel like it's really hard to work out what applications are available
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, interesting
<rickspencer3> because there are no categories?
<robert_ancell> yes
<rickspencer3> someone should make a categories place
<robert_ancell> I think someone did, I'm sure I saw one on OMG
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> but yeah, I guess you only get a list of all your apps
<robert_ancell> interestingly, I had the same experience when first using OSX, I wonder if they consider it to be a bad thing
<robert_ancell> Also, the three types of find apps on the dash seems very confusing.  I'd really only expect one...
<rickspencer3> huh
<rickspencer3> 3 types of apps?
<robert_ancell> I get "Find Media Apps", "Find Internet Apps" and "Find More Apps"
<rickspencer3> oh, right
<rickspencer3> well, you can choose "applications" from the lanucher
<rickspencer3> and you get mfu, installed, available for install
<robert_ancell> And I just think, Uh, I just want some apps, I don't care where they come from!
<rickspencer3> aha!
<rickspencer3> you can filter by type!
<rickspencer3> it's hard to find
<rickspencer3> if you click on "find more app"
<rickspencer3> in the upper right you can filter by category
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, we should get your alt-tab crashers fixed
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I haven't restarted since dist-upgrading, It may have gone :)
<rickspencer3> that would be nice
<robert_ancell> It tends to toggle between upgrades
<rickspencer3> well, there shouldn't be any new features, so there shouldn't be any more toggling for the rest of the cycle
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<bryceh> heya chrisccoulson :-)
<chrisccoulson> hi bryceh, how are you?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, good, just facebooking about this weekend's woodworking project
<chrisccoulson> nice! it seems like you had a productive weekend :)
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, yep and had an old college friend and his family over, had fun and our kids had lots of time to play and wear each other out
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> RAOF: unity crashes about 3 or 4 times at start with various stack traces (reporting my latest one right now), after that it's pretty stable though
<RAOF> pitti: Well, I hunted down the cause of why unity would crash when opening the dash or right-clicking on any of the launchers and proposed a merge.  Unity hasn't crashed since.
<RAOF> I'll shout at DBO until the trivially correct fix is merged :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, has the beta CD been done?
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<RAOF> TheMuso: Incidentally, you're running out of time to endorse me for core-dev; the next DMB meeting is 19:00UTC (or, as I calculate it, 6am tomorrow ☺)
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's due on Thursday, we don't have test candidates yet
<bryceh> RAOF, \o/
<robert_ancell> pitti, so, should I upload GNOME releases (e.g. GTK3) or wait until after the CD?
<pitti> RAOF: nice! my crash of the day is bug 744063, perhaps the trace sounds familiar
<pitti> robert_ancell: gtk3 is fine, as it's not on the CDs
<robert_ancell> pitti, and leaf applications like gcalctool?
<pitti> robert_ancell: we might just keep them in the queue until Thursday
<RAOF> pitti: Nah, that's not the crash I fixed.  I've seen it, though.
<pitti> robert_ancell: but you can upload them
<robert_ancell> pitti, and ok to upload thing like glib-networking/libsoup as well?
 * robert_ancell pushes his luck
<TheMuso> RAOF: ooo right, keeps slipping my mind. Will do it this evening.
<RAOF> It's ok if you miss it; I've got a bunch of other endorsements.
<TheMuso> Hrm. Is it just me, or does pressing control + alt + shift maximize windows for others as well? Using compiz.
<RAOF> Nope, not for me.
<pitti> TheMuso: not here
<TheMuso> Hrm ok, I'll have to reset my compiz settings and see if that helps.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<TheMuso> 5~/c
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> Sweetshark: wie gehts?
<Sweetshark> pitti: Alles gut, und selbst?
<pitti> Sweetshark: prima, danke
<pitti> Sweetshark: we'll need to fix some transitional packages in openoffice.org-dictionaries
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/natty_probs.html, scroll all the way down
<pitti> Sweetshark: e. g. openoffice.org-hyphenation-ro depends: hyphen-ro, but hyphen-ro Conflicts: openoffice.org-hyphenation-ro
<pitti> Sweetshark: we need versioned replaces/conflicts here
<pitti> Sweetshark: i. e. Conflicts:/Replaces: openoffice.org-hyphenation-ro (<< 1:3.3.0-2ubuntu1)
<pitti> Sweetshark: hyphen-ro should conflict/replace the older packages which still actually had data/files in it, but it shouldn't conflict to the transitional package
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you have time to fix this, or shall I look into this?
<mvo> *grumpf* I had no idea that blogging causes that much comment spam, what a mess
<pitti> Sweetshark: I guess this affects Debian as well
<pitti> mvo: akismet FTW
<pitti> mvo: it's really good
<pitti> (and yes, spammers suck
<mvo> great, I have a look
<pitti> mvo: it's a wordpress plugin
<mvo> I use wordpress.com directly, i.e. not my own instance
<pitti> mvo: hm, AFAIR they have plugins as well
<mvo> aha, cool. it appears the comment section of the post is actually sane, its just that I have a gazillion mails about comment spam in my inbox :)
<pitti> micahg, chrisccoulson: hm, why do we still build abrowser-branding and firefox-branding?
<pitti> oh, transitionals
<pitti> mvo: there are currently a lot of transitional packages which want to go to universe; I take it we should seed them and keep them in main until the next LTS, right?
<mvo> for OOo? yeah, that would be good
<pitti> mvo: in general
<pitti> mvo: ok, I'll walk through http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt and seed the transitional bits
<mvo> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we need to keep those transitional packages until after the next LTS, to ensure users who used to have abrowser end up with firefox
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, noticed a second after saying.. :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think a session restart is needed already
<chrisccoulson> after compiz crashed about 4 times in half a minute, the bfb and launcher no longer works
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> pitti, did you restart the retracers?
<pitti> seb128: yes, and fixed the chroots
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> I was just looking at them because it seemed they didn't retrace for a while but they seem to be running
<seb128> pitti, how are you? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm quite fine, thanks! currently sorting out natty archive problems
<pitti> seb128: how about you?
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine thanks, currently catching up with the weekend emails
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: spent some hours last night with my mother's ipod
<pitti> seb128: this currently works rather poorly :/
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> I don't see it in RB, and nautilus keeps hanging
<seb128> what generation, type of ipod is that?
<pitti> the afc:// mounts work
<pitti> seb128: ipod touch, how do I tell the generation?
<seb128> no easy way, the format of what they write behind changed, but easier is "when did you buy it"
<pitti> seb128: she got it from her company for christmas
<seb128> ok, so likely the most recent one
<pitti> "Model: PC544FD"
<seb128> libgpod didn't get any update this cycke and doesn't seem actively maintained
<seb128> libimobiledevice etc are also not getting lot of work
<seb128> I would not be surprised if they didn't get what is needed for recent ones
<pitti> seb128: I get a crash of the udev prober, I'll look at that one at least
<seb128> ok
<pitti> it can't identify the ipod as such because of that, this might also be the reason why rb doesn't see it
<seb128> could be indeed
<pitti> seb128: is libgpod obsolete in favor of imobiledev?
<seb128> pitti, no, libgpod is used for the ipod who don't use the afc protocol
<seb128> which is all the "old" ones, classic, nanos, shuffle
<pitti> seb128: ah, so this shouldn't even be necessary
<pitti> (for rb)
<seb128> right, I think it's not for yours
<pitti> hm, millions of "Syncdaemon service died"
<pitti> and indeed this thing keeps restarting
<pitti> seb128: fun, after I removed ubuntuone packages, it suddenly works now
<seb128> urg, weird indeed
<pitti> E: ID_MEDIA_PLAYER=apple_video-ipod
<pitti> E: USBMUX_SUPPORTED=1
<pitti> good 'nuff
<fta2> pitti, is the retracer dead again?
<pitti> fta2: it was over the weekend, now catching up
<fta2> ok
<pitti> seb128: what's the current situation with cairo? can I help you with this (sorting out the ldconfig stuff?)
<seb128> pitti, I've the debdiff from the other day but I need to sit down and think about what to do with the dev
<seb128> pitti, especially with the .pc paths etc
<pitti> seb128: it can't be a differently named .pc?
<seb128> it's easy to drop a lib to use at runtime but I was not sure what to do for builds
<seb128> pitti, what do you mean? so far I started with a "install the .so in a different dir and the -gl.pc in the dev"
<seb128> but I'm not sure it will work
<pitti> seb128: ah, -gl.pc
<seb128> since applications might use cairo.pc and cairo-gl.pc
<pitti> seb128: that would require changing the wayland packge to use cairo-gl.pc instead of cairo.pc, right?
<seb128> but cairo.gl being the libcairo2-dev one it will not point to the right dir
<pitti> oh, there is already a cairo-gl.pc
<pitti> seb128: woudl that actually matter? for apps which don't use cairo-gl, they can use libcairo2 as well?
<seb128> pitti, well the wayland configure.ac check for "cairo" and "cairo-gl"
<seb128> pitti, I'm concerned that builds will not work if they try to resolve symbols from the cairo-gl build
<seb128> since the cairo.pc will point to /usr/lib
<seb128> not /usr/lib/cairo-gl
<seb128> and the .so is a symlink, it will not be changed by the ld hack
<seb128> I was pondering now do a libcairo2-gl-dev with c,r,p libcairo2-dev and ship all the files rather
<pitti> seb128: I think in this case libcairo2-gl-dev should ship all .pcs of libcairo-dev, and point to /usr/lib/cairo-gl/
<seb128> that combined with using --libdir=/usr/lib/cairo-gl
<pitti> wayland has versioned build-depends, so we'll need some diversions there
<pitti> (instead of just a provides)
<pitti> hm, no, we could just change the build dep, we'll need that anyway
<seb128> well
<pitti> so a mere conflicts: should suffice?
<seb128> right, just conflicts,replace then
<seb128> then update wayland to use that one
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> it just starts filling a stack of hacks and that is would be much easier to just dump what we have in a ppa for natty
<rodrigo_> vuntz, ping
<seb128> rodrigo_, not sure but he might be travelling to gnome asia or already there
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, right
<seb128> rodrigo_, you better context ping him so he can reply when he's around
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'll send him a mail then, easier to reach each other via mail
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dpm, hi
<seb128> dpm, you indicator-datetime label being cut, does it happen under unity 3d?
<dpm> heya seb128, on unity-3d it's fine, the problem is only on the classic desktop (no effects) session
<seb128> dpm, oh ok, that might explain why most people don't get it
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> yeah, I'd run unity, but I cannot do it on my main pc due to bug 726496
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726496 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Cannot use Unity or Classic desktop with effects after the latest nvidia+xorg update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726496
<pitti> Sweetshark: just for coordination, are you working on the oo.o transitional conflicts, or want me to?
<seb128> dpm, no worry, it's just that the bug description didn't make it clear it was specific to 2d
<Sweetshark> pitti: I had a look at it, but havent really gotten to the root cause.
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, openoffice.org-hyphenation-af depends on hyphen-af 3.3.0-7ubuntu1, but we only have 3.3.0-2ubuntu1
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, not here
<pitti> Package: openoffice.org-hyphenation-af
<pitti> Depends: hyphen-af
<pitti> i. e. it's unversioned
<pitti> (as it should be)
<vuntz> rodrigo_: pong
<rodrigo_> hey vuntz, already in gnome.asia?
<rodrigo_> vuntz, just wanted to ping you about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634988
<ubot2> Gnome bug 634988 in general "my computer is too fast" [Normal,New]
<rodrigo_> vuntz, I've tried several things, even adding a sleep to gsd to force the problem in my not so fast computer, but I never able to replicate
<rodrigo_> vuntz, so, any suggestion as to where to try next?
<vuntz> I could check with desrt
<vuntz> since I'm with him
<vuntz> but he's sleeping on the floor right now
<vuntz> desrt: ping me when you wake up :-)
<rodrigo_> :D
<Sweetshark> pitti: I really dont get it. I have hyphen-af installed, but cant install openoffice.org-hyphenation-af because "Depends: hyphen-af but is not going to be installed"
<Sweetshark> pitti: also natty_probs.html claims openoffice.org to be not installable, but it does here quite fine (and only depends on libreoffice anyway).
<desrt> vuntz: my left hand is asleep
<desrt> ow
<desrt> vuntz: ping!
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> seb128: what's up?
<seb128> desrt, how are you?
<desrt> my left hand is asleep
<seb128> desrt, <rodrigo_> vuntz, just wanted to ping you about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634988
<ubot2> Gnome bug 634988 in general "my computer is too fast" [Normal,New]
<desrt> it's vuntz's fault
<seb128> desrt, I think they wanted to talk to you about that one
<desrt> ah.  coool.
<rodrigo_> desrt, yes, it is, we just ping you so that you force him to fix it :-)
<seb128> new computers are not getting slower so extra users run into it ;-)
<rodrigo_> desrt, vuntz wanted to do a quick test on your machine
<desrt> it's my computer at home
<desrt> and i have only my laptop with me
<vuntz> you should have brought it here
<desrt> it was a bit large for my carry-on
<desrt> and i don't trust the bag-throwers
<vuntz> rodrigo_: so yeah, no good suggestion from me :/
<rodrigo_> vuntz, ok, I'll keep trying other stuff
<vuntz> rodrigo_: does gdm wait for gnome-session to exit before starting the user session?
<rodrigo_> vuntz, seems so
<rodrigo_> vuntz, also, I've added a sleep(10) to g-s-d to try to force the issue, but g-session seems to wait for it to finish
<desrt> if you think about it, just about any way of gdm telling its g-s-d to quit is going to be asynchronous with respect to the X server
<desrt> even kill -9...
<desrt> because X doesn't necessarily notice right away that the process is dead
<desrt> there are basically two things we can do:
<desrt> 1) have some way to kill g-s-d such that we get a notice that X has definitely recognised that the XSettings provider has been unregistered
<desrt> or
<desrt> 2) we take the code how it is now and if the registration of the Xsettings manager fails then we pause for a short time and try again
<desrt> #1 is more correct, but #2 has the advantage that it doesn't introduce additional serialisation where we don't have it right now (thus slowing down login)
<rodrigo_> desrt, I'm writing a patch to test #2
<desrt> #2 is definitely easiest :)
<rodrigo_> yeah
<desrt> in my testing, 1 second of extra sleep is always enough to completely get rid of the bug
<desrt> but probably less is required
<desrt> so sleep for 100ms is probably good if you try for 20 times or something
<rodrigo_> desrt, I guess we can sleep for 1/2 a second, and do 2 or 3 tries
<rodrigo_> yes, also
<dpm> hey what's the best way to fix a string in a patch?. Could someone comment on bug 743928 and explain the submitter how to do it? He usually creates branches to upstream projects to fix them, but I think in this case he might have not done it because he might not have known how this works for fixes to patches in packages
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743928 in banshee "Ubuntu patches add untranslated strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743928
<desrt> rodrigo_: there may be a 3rd option
<desrt> rodrigo_: depends if we can implement some sort of --replace functionality for XSettings
<desrt> i'm not sure how the spec works or if it would allow it
<rodrigo_> desrt, hmm, I'll have a look
<desrt> rodrigo_: i'm looking now
<seb128> rodrigo_, while you are on g-s-d do you know why it doesn't respawn when it crashes? and why some applications drops their theme use but don't get it back when g-d-s is restarted?
<seb128> desrt, ^
<seb128> like xchat or nautilus stay without theme until restarted
<desrt> no.
<rodrigo_> seb128, if it doesn't respawn, I guess it's because we don't mark it as respawned for gnome-session
<pitti> Sweetshark: (re from lunch)
<rodrigo_> as for the apps not getting back the theme, no idea really, they should really get it afaik
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, that's the very problem we need to fix :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: hyphen-af must not have an unversioned conflicts/replaces to openoffice.org-hyphenation-af; it needs to be (<< 1:3.3.0-7ubuntu1)
<pitti> Sweetshark: uninstallable openoffice.org is due to main packages depending on universe ones; I'm currently sorting that out
<didrocks> fta2: since Friday, I have chromium going made with a lot of javascript site, like google reader
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you know whether openoffice.org-hyphenation-lt works? (from ispell-lt source); it currently depends on OO.o, should the package be removed/updated/works as it is?
<desrt> rodrigo_: the specification doesn't provide an explicit mechanism for replacing the existing settings manager, but from my reading it should be possible to do XSetSelectionOwner to blindly steal it
<seb128> rodrigo_, the g-s-d .desktop has X-GNOME-AutoRestart=true
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=617569
<ubot2> Debian bug 617569 in openoffice.org-hyphenation-lt "please rename to hyphen-lt" [Wishlist,Open]
<seb128> rodrigo_, so I guess g-s-d session registration is broken
<desrt> rodrigo_: maybe it's not such a good idea, though.  the check for an existing settings daemon is clearly legitimate -- not good to go blindly stomping
<rodrigo_> desrt, yes, it will conflict with another g-s-d process already running
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, is that only on natty?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's nothing new, g-s-d crashes bug we usually get are described are GNOME dropping his theme
<seb128> or it restarts but the xsettings are not updated
<rodrigo_> seb128, I guess it might be the same issue as for desrt's bug
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'll fix ispell-lt to recommend libo | oo.o, this will stop pulling in the oo.o transitional metapacakge and fix the installability report
<rodrigo_> so let me finish this (hopefully) fix, and we can test in both situations
<rodrigo_> although I'm having lunch 1st, bbiab
<seb128> it could be that it thinks that a settings manager is still running when respawned
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, enjoy!
<rodrigo_> thanks :-)
<desrt> rodrigo_: so an idea
<desrt> rodrigo_: you could check the _NET_WM_PID property of the existing selection owner
<desrt> and if it is set, use it to 'check on' the process with this PID for 'signs of life'
<desrt> ie: not a zombie or something
<rodrigo_> yes, will try that also
<rodrigo_> but later, I'm out for lunch now, bbl :-)
<seb128> hey mterry
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good, tracking down a bug in gtk+  :)
<seb128> oh? which one?
<pitti> wouldn't the correct response have been "there are no gtk bugs"?
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<mterry> seb128, a bug that I found via indicator-datetime.  I haven't reported it yet, working on the smaller test case.  Note if you use the indicator-datetime prefs that if you are selecting a location in the locations dialog, it won't work if your mouse is hovering over the completion popup window
<mterry> seb128, I have what seems to be a patch, but not sure if it's the best of all possible patches.  Will talk to upstrea
<seb128> mterry, quite a corner case ;-)
<seb128> mterry, if you get borred or want new challenges feel free to take one of those
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/741488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 741488 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in props_cb()" [Medium,New]
<mterry> seb128, maybe, but it's making that interaction feel very unrobust, because it seems to work sometimes, not others
<seb128> bug #722375
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722375 in wxwidgets2.8 "High CPU usage of wxWidget apps caused by dbusmenu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722375
<mterry> seb128, ok
<seb128> the second one should be fun :p
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah, now I understand the hyphen-* openoffice.org-hyphenation-* issue.
<Sweetshark> pitti: Should I fix the stuff in openoffice.org-dictionaries?
<pitti> Sweetshark: if you have time for it, please
<pitti> Sweetshark: i. e. make the conflicts/replaces: versioned
<Sweetshark> pitti: should i bump dict to debian rev 3 too?
<pitti> Sweetshark: "dict"?
<Sweetshark> pitti: openoffice.org-dictionaries
<Sweetshark> debian is at 3.3.0~rc10-3, we are at 2ubuntu1
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openoffice.org-dictionaries/news/20110311T174946Z.html sounds wrong, though
<pitti> Sweetshark: the conflicts shouldn't be removed, but versioned
<pitti> otherwise upgrades from lucid (or from Debian squeeze) will fail
<pitti> Sweetshark: so if you upgrade to that version, you'll need to add them back :)
<Sweetshark> so, I merge from -3 and replace renes changes with versioned conflicts?
<pitti> Sweetshark: the C/R: versioning should really be done in sid, and then merged over, but it would be nice to fix this today so that we can get this right for upgraders to beta-1
<pitti> Sweetshark: I don't think it's worth merging now
<pitti> it's harder to fix -3 than to fix -2
<pitti> Sweetshark: versioned replaces, too, pleas
<Sweetshark> k
 * Sweetshark still has a checkout
<Sweetshark> pitti: there arent any versioned or unversioned conflicts from hyphen-* against openoffice.org-hyphenantion-* should I add a versioned conflict?
<pitti> Package: hyphen-fr
<pitti> Conflicts: openoffice.org-hyphenation-fr
<pitti> Replaces: openoffice.org-hyphenation-fr
<pitti> Sweetshark: ^
<Sweetshark> doh. I had the debian branch, not the ubuntu one
<rickspencer3> hey all
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> howdy rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey guys
<rickspencer3> just got to London!
<desrt> rickspencer3: you have time again!
<rickspencer3> hi desrt
<desrt> hey
<rickspencer3> desrt, I brought my codethink shirt!
<desrt> nice
<rickspencer3> :)
<desrt> be sure to wear it a lot around mark
<pitti> rickspencer3: ok, beta release sprint or so?
<seb128> ok, pitti tedg one of you broke nautilus
<seb128> not sure who yet though
<seb128> bug #740765
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740765 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740765
<rickspencer3> desrt, will do!
<seb128> NAUTILUS_IS_VIEW (view) assert in nautilus_window_disconnect_content_view
<seb128> those started on the 23 on which day you both did patch it
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, a few things I wanted to get done, easier face to face
<desrt> dinner time =)
<pitti> seb128: doesn't ring a bell here, but feel free to assign to me
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I'd be surprised if my code did that as well... but let the blame game begin!
<tedg> :-)
<seb128> tedg, well, your patch created 2 other bugs at least in nautilus, I assigned those to you
<seb128> tedg, hey btw ;-)
<seb128> tedg, the desktop context menu lacks items now and some action group warning are printed as well
<Sweetshark> pitti: proposed patch: https://pastebin.canonical.com/45281/
<Sweetshark> pitti: The only thing missing seems to be openoffice.org-thesaurus-de, I guess that needs a fix in openthesaurus.
<tedg> seb128, Ah, okay.  I'll probably be spending my whole day reviewing all the mterry branches though :-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: looks fine, thanks! feel free to change -7ubuntu1 to just -7, so that it's applicable to Debian as well
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> :)
<seb128> tedg, there is also a bug about indicator-appmenu making wxwidget application eat cpu
<seb128> if mterry doesn't beat you to it while you review his previous fixes ;-)
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  That's interesting.
 * mterry files a bunch of junk branches to slow tedg down
<tedg> NOOOOOO!!!!
<Sweetshark> pitti: fixed to be debiancompatible. Should I debuild and put it in a ppa?
<pitti> Sweetshark: or just put on chinstrap, will sponsor from there
<Sweetshark> k
<seb128> pitti, ok, sorry but I think you win the nautilus crash bug the very first bug was opened on the revision before ted's change
<pitti> seb128: heh, k :)
<seb128> pitti, it seems it would be due to 17_disable_locked_automounting.patch
<seb128> pitti, assigned to you anyway
<pitti> ok, will look
<seb128> pitti, it "seems" from duplicate description to have something to do with copies or devices handling
<seb128> like quite some people got it while copying files to or from devices
<ronoc> mterry, I was going to look at this now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/731451
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731451 in audacity "audacity not working in Ubuntu 11.04 (natty)" [High,Confirmed]
<ronoc> mterry, just want to make sure you are not taking this on also
<mterry> ronoc, awesome!  No I wasn't
<mvo> Sweetshark: mythes-en-us has a conflict against openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us, but that package is actually availlble as a transitional package. oculd you please add a (<< version-before-transitional) ?
<mvo> to the conflict?
<seb128> mterry, mpt: do you know if there is an open bug about the indicator-datetime add location entry behaviour being confusing?
<seb128> mterry, mpt: like some users do type a name, "ie: london" and press enter
<ronoc> mterry, grand
<seb128> without waiting for the list to make suggestions or notice that it does
<mpt> seb128, I reported half a dozen last week
<seb128> I think bug #729791 is that issue
<mpt> seb128, I think that was one of them
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729791 in indicator-datetime "Cannot add multiple cities" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729791
<seb128> mpt, ok, bug #740945 I guess
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740945 in indicator-datetime "Possible to add blank or non-existent locations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740945
<mterry> seb128, yeah, that one (740945) I was treating as the issue you described
<mterry> seb128, mpt, I guess the desired result is to blank out the entry when they do that?
<mterry> or just ignore the press is probably better
<mpt> mterry, how about completing to the first suggestion if there are any, or if there aren't, ignore the keypress entirely and keep editing.
<mpt> Would that work?
<mterry> mpt, I think so
<seb128> well the thing is that it's not obvious you will get suggestions
<seb128> I can type london and enter before getting any there
<mpt> seb128, in that case the keypress would do nothing, and then a fraction of a second later the menu would appear
<seb128> and typing "London" enter should add the London location no?
<Sweetshark> mvo: already in the works for all openoffice.org-dictionaries and openthesaurus packages
<mpt> seb128, London Ontario? :-)
<seb128> mpt, no, east london , eastern cape, south africa :p
<seb128> (that's the first in the list)
<seb128> mpt, but right, you have a point
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> mterry, this might be pie in the sky, but is it possible to sort locations by probability or population or anything like that?
<mvo> Sweetshark: nice
<Sweetshark> mvo: thank pitti, he nudged me to do it ;)
<mterry> mpt, we don't have that data right now.  I have a branch filed to put the locations that actually share a prefix at the top
<mterry> mpt, that would be a good future wishlist item to file though
<mpt> ok
<seb128> mterry, bug #744261
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744261 in unity-place-applications "unity-applications-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 738884)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744261
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 738884 in unity-place-applications "unity-applications-daemon crash in unity_package_searcher_get_random_apps()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738884
<seb128> mterry, when did you restart your session?
<seb128> mterry, it's supposed to be fixed since tuesday, did you restart since?
<mterry> seb128, yup, this morning.  kamstrup was asking in #ayatana too
<kklimonda> hey, any idea why pulseaudio just quits randomly?
<kklimonda> I've launched it with --log-level=debug but I can see nothing out of place
<mvo> Sweetshark: when do you plan a new libreoffice upload? there is still this file overwrite problem that I would like to get fixed (I'm getting the latest source currently)
<mpt> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=28&rev1=27
<mpt> Does that look right?
<mterry> mpt, I think so.  And if the user just focuses away, stopping the edit with, say "london" in the entry, should we just cancel the edit and ignore it?
<mpt> oh, poo
<mpt> good catch
<mpt> mterry, if we blanked it out, that would be a little harsh if you misclicked while trying to click an item in the menu
<fta> didrocks, hey, what do you mean?
<mterry> mpt, we could select the first answer when it comes in later?  but if there are no answers, blank it?  In the former case, they may end up getting something they didn't expect though
<tedg> seb128, WRT bug 741848 what do you think about backporting https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=622658
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 741848 in indicator-appmenu "Indicator-appmenu needs localization" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741848
<fta> didrocks, (wrt chromium)
<didrocks> fta: I have a lot of javascript getting stuck those days in chromium (no issue in firefox)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 622658 in gtk "GTK_STOCK_FILE Stock Label" [Trivial,Resolved: fixed]
<mpt> mterry, yeah. So how about we leave it as plain text, but discard it if you close the window without finishing it?
<fta> didrocks, hm, try with a fresh profile (--temp-profile)
<seb128> tedg, oh right, I knew we discussed it previous cycle but I forgot it was a gtk thing
<didrocks> fta: ok, will try
<mterry> mpt, seems like the discard would also be an unexpected action
<tedg> seb128, Okay, I'll move it to a GTK task and link it then.
<mpt> mterry, so the lack of time next to it wouldn't be enough to show that it's not an understood location? maybe so
<seb128> tedg, bug #657961 in fact then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657961 in ubuntu-translations "stub menu not translated" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657961
<mterry> mpt, what about little red squigglies like a spellchecker or something
<mpt> mterry, or just color the whole thing red. Is there a theme-safe error color?
<seb128> tedg, but well yes let's reassign the current one, I will backport that after beta
<mterry> mpt, color only solutions are bad for a11y
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> mpt, Not yet.  Symbolic icons will give us that :-)
<mpt> gnarr
<tedg> seb128, Oh, I marked it a dup?  Is that okay, or did you want something else?
<seb128> tedg, that's ok thanks
<mpt> mterry, how about a little error icon inside the trailing end of the field?
<Sweetshark> mvo: I have no concrete plan for the next natty upload yet.
<mterry> mpt, and only show it in this situation?  (when you focused away)  I suppose we could also do that for the "enter" case instead of the previous idea?
<mpt> mterry, I think highlighting the first result for the Enter case is probably a good idea regardless
<mpt> so yes, error icon only for the focus-away case
<mterry> mpt, OK, I can't see why this all wouldn't be technically possible, but I'll let you know if I find any issues
<mpt> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=29&rev1=27
<mterry> mpt, you could have multiple invalid rows if user edits existing locations.  but your edit reads like you expect just one
<mpt> oh, you're good
<mpt> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=30&rev1=29
<fta> didrocks, so, does it work there?
<didrocks> fta: didn't have time to test with this, will do that later
<fta> ok
<fta> didrocks, btw, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/acroread.ogv
<fta> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/dash.ogv
<fta> known?
<mterry> mpt, looks good.  Looking into implementing it though, GTK does not give us access to the popup window at all.  So I'm not sure I'm going to be able to force one to be always highlighted or even tell whether we should ignore an enter press or not.  I'm looking further, but it's discouraging so far.
<mterry> Could always reimplement the work that GTK does a bit, but that would be a larger task
<mpt> mterry, ok, let me know if it's impractical, and we'll find a plan B
<mpt> Thanks for being so thorough in reviewing it, you've saved us a lot of time :-)
<didrocks> fta: first one, I would first check in the appmenugtk side
<didrocks> fta: second one is known
<seb128> mterry, tedg: ^ do you have any clue about the acroread video?
<tedg> seb128, Uhm, they must build their labels somehow funny.
<fta> didrocks, ok, thanks. I just filed bug 744361 for the 2nd one then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744361 in appmenu-gtk "acroread appmenu unreadable (no text)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744361
<didrocks> fta: thanks :)
<mterry> seb128, I just disconnected for a second, but looks like I missed something?  what was that about the acroread?
<seb128> mterry, bug #744361
<seb128> fta, seems similar to bug #664647
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664647 in appmenu-gtk "acroread menu captions not transfered" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664647
<mterry> seb128, yikes
<seb128> seems we should just add acroread to the ignore list
<fta> right, looks the same
<mterry> mpt, I think I found a super hacky way to get access to the gtk locations popup, so we can probs rest easy
<mpt> mterry, brilliant
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hi
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how busy are you nowadays?
<mvo> pitti: is openoffice.org-dev current NBS?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - fairly, but i'm sure i can fit in some desktop work ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what do you work on? still natty work? xulrunner cleaning?
<mvo> pitti: I ask because its currently causing grief in the auto-upgrade tester and I wonder if we can get rid of it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, mostly. also, i'm working a bit on firefox translations too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you take on some libdbusmenu issues?
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, you won bug #729187
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729187 in libdbusmenu "xchat - separators are shown as 'Label Empty'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729187
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thank you ;-)
<seb128> tedg, ^
<seb128> tedg, I'm bouncing a few issues chrisccoulson's way
<tedg> Ah, cool.  Thanks chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<Sweetshark> annoying tmux crashes are annoying
<Sweetshark> pitti: there are some new changes files for openthesaurus and openoffice.org-dictionaries on chinstrap
<seb128> mvo, could you add bug #713984 to your natty list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713984 in sessioninstaller "session-installer crashed with TypeError in _render_warning(): could not convert argument to correct param type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713984
<seb128> mvo, it seems to happen every time someone tries to use file-roller on a format which needs something to be installed
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks, uploaded! will shepherd it through ASAP
<seb128> mvo, https://code.launchpad.net/~gilir/sessioninstaller/defer-migration/+merge/46346 has a trivial typo fix waiting review for a while it seems if you want an easy review
<mvo> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> mvo, you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, I've added 2 dbusmenu_client_send_about_to_show() crashers with different stacktrace to your list as well since you started investigating one of those before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will be enough for today ;-)
<seb128> or for this week mayb
<seb128> e
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, thanks. i look forward to it ;)
<mvo> seb128: added a bugtask
<seb128> tedg, mterry: bug #743895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743895 in libdbusmenu "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743895
<seb128> those "0 <= index && index < 24" asserts, are they supposed to be fixed by https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/dbusmenu/741726/+merge/54882
<seb128> ?
<seb128> mvo, thanks!
<seb128> brb
<mterry> seb128, looks like those bugs are probably the same as my merge
<seb128> pitti, can we still get uploads in today?
<tedg> Yeah, seems the same to me as well.
<mvo> thank you
<tedg> mterry, Have you looked at bug 733050 at all?  The reporter says it's in rev 125, which was when you added the cancellable, but I can't see anything that'd cause an issue with nautilus.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733050 in appmenu-gtk "appmenu-gtk 0.1.96-0ubuntu1 prevents desktop global menu (desktop appmenu in unity panel) from appearing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733050
<seb128> tedg, seems to be a race since if you restart nautilus it works
<pitti> seb128: just upload, and then poke folks in #u-release
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: we built a first set of images for smoke-testing, but don't expect them to be the final ones
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: can one of you backport https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/dbusmenu/741726/+merge/54882 to natty?
<mterry> tedg, yeah, I haven't seen that bug, but I'm not sure why my cancellable would do that
<seb128> seems it would filter out noise from other components
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> so would be nice to get it in
<kenvandine> seb128, for beta 1?
<seb128> it seems to trigger sibabrt
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, it's a small diff and it leads to random crash
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> got unity to crash on it twice in my guest session today
<tedg> mterry, K, I'll assume it's not 125 and look around some more.  Blame the reporter ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<mterry> tedg, well...  the reporter seems technical enough to claim it with authority.  It's possible they actually compiled the two versions and tested
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, it seems so.  I'll have to bisect it a bit.
<tedg> mterry, It's a good place to start.
<tedg> Maybe he meant 125 worked...
<pitti> didrocks: given how close we are to b1, I take it  that the remaining a11y stuff won't get done in time, so should I postpone them and we'll reconsider them for o?
<pitti> didrocks: (TheMuso said that we should better go with classic for some a11y profiles anyway)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems that's the wisest and safest thing to do at this point
<seb128> ok time for sport and dinner, I will be back later
<pitti> ronoc: do you think you can do the rb->banshee upgrade testing this week in time for beta-1? (at that time a lot of people will upgrade)
<ronoc> pitti, sure I'm pretty happy with it now, Banshee are about to release 1.9.6 into natty, once that lands
<ronoc> I'll give it a run through
<pitti> ronoc: ok, sounds like postponing to b2 then
<ronoc> pitti, the only thing really I had to test was that the player behaves properly with the menu, there was a task for jcastro to check if the tracklist importer was working as expected
<ronoc> pitti, i guess this is pretty important for task labelled as such
<pitti> didrocks: "get some plugins to be linked statically" (for compiz) -> is there still work needed there, or is it what it is now?
<didrocks> pitti: it should, but it depends on Sam's work and realistically, it won't be there
<pitti> didrocks: and it's an optimization, not functionality, right?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah
<pitti> [smspillaz] implement improved borders & shadows (phase 2): INPROGRESS
<pitti> hm, isn't that done now?
<didrocks> don't know what's the phase 2  :/
<ronoc> guys anyone know who is the maintainer for clementine ?
<jcastro> ronoc: QA's going to write a test for the importer, and upstream hasn't had any bugs filed on it in a while, so I think it's good to go.
<pitti> didrocks: setting to done for now; they changed not too long ago, and now is UIF and all that anyway
<pitti> [smspillaz] polish dialog and MT functionality: INPROGRESS
<pitti> that's also open from alpha-3, dropping
<didrocks> pitti: smspillaz won't have the time to do that
<ronoc> jcastro, good stff
<ronoc> stuff even
<pitti> didrocks: right, postponing to o
<ronoc> jcastro, do you know who packages clementine for ubuntu?
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<jcastro> ronoc:  -- Artur Rona <ari-tczew@ubuntu.com>
<ronoc> jcastro, ah thanks
<dpm> hey kamstrup, I'm now generating docs weekly from the giraffe output and have the links on the d.u.c. server http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ ;-) did you have any luck talking to the vala guys re: that bug whereby the generated gir files were not correct (they had too many entries of the same type under a record, IIRC)?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yay! http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/natty_probs.html
<pitti> Sweetshark: all oo.o stuff gone (except transitional on arm), thanks
<dpm> kamstrup, I'm basically using a workaround for the unity docs
<pitti> good night everyone, Taekwondo o'clock
<bcurtiswx> nite pitti
<fta> shouldn't bug 743941 be re-assigned to libdbusmenu-gtk or something?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743941 in indicator-weather "indicator-weather crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743941
<fta> pitti, fyi, apport-retracer completely messed up my install :P i had a bunch of -dbg and -dbgsym already, it installed zillions of -dbgsym (why so many?) last time i retraced a crash file with -g (as root), dropped some of my -dbg (why??), leaving me with an incomplete install requiring -f
<micahg> Sweetshark: any idea why soffice.bin starts randomly?
<mterry> tremolux, are there any known bugs about not being able to click on anything in software-center except for the sidebar?
<tremolux> mterry: hmm, I don't think there are
<tremolux> mterry: what'd you do??
 * tremolux looks accusingly at mterry
<mterry> tremolux, it probably doesn't like deja-dup being installed  :)
<mterry> tremolux, accents stopped input processing
<tremolux> mterry: wha??
<mterry> tremolux, just joking about all the other deja-dup related bugs
<tremolux> mterry: yeahhh
<tremolux> mterry: so you can select items in the sidebar, and does that change the view?
<mterry> tremolux, it's an invisible input window in the middle of the screen
<mterry> tremolux, only with software-center
<mterry> tremolux, if I move the window around, I can click on parts of it
<tremolux> mterry: ah!  listen, I had that happen for about a day!
<mterry> tremolux, yeah, it does change the view.  But then I can only click on the view contents if I move the window to be out from under the invisible input window
<tremolux> mterry: and, it's not just software-center, it's everything
<mterry> tremolux, but here, it's just software-center.  If I switch to another window, it's gone
<tremolux> mterry: yeah, a big empty "dead space" square in the middle of the screen
<tremolux> mterry: oh really?  when I saw it, it affected my editor, firefox, thunderbird...hrm hrm
<tremolux> mterry: I assume you are fully up to date?
<mterry> tremolux, it's even outside the window.  Like I can't click on the titlebar and drag it if it'ss under the invisible window
<mterry> tremolux, yeah
<tremolux> mterry: right
<tremolux> mterry: try switching to another workspace and see if an app there has the problem
<mterry> tremolux, nope, all clear
<tremolux> mterry: tho... I dunno
<mterry> tremolux, so do you want this on software-center (only software affected, and persists even after close/restart of s-c) or compiz with note about software-center-uniqueness?
<tremolux> mterry: good question, I guess I really don't think it's a problem in software-center specifically
<tremolux> mterry: when it happened to me, I checked for such a bug in compiz and other places, but found nothing
<tremolux> mterry: and it cleared on my next update, so I thought it was either fixed or...sunspots  :/
<tremolux> mterry: but as I said, for me, it affected all apps
<tremolux> mterry: and it did persist across reboots
<tremolux> mterry: so you pull another app in front of software-center, and the dead zone isn't there?  bring s-c back, and it is there, correct?
<tremolux> mterry: fwiw, I haven't seen any reports of this in incoming s-c bugs yet
<mterry> tremolux, right
<mterry> tremolux, OK, will file against compiz
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, you're probably good to make your gjs build use the libmozjs package now if you like
<tremolux> mterry: k, thanks, and I will watch for any reports of this
<chrisccoulson> (i think you were asking a few days ago)
<chrisccoulson> nothing is going to change much now, although we might add a pkg-config file
<tremolux> mterry: oh, and plz tell me the bug so I can follow it (or subscribe me if you want to)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, i see, i think i wait for the pkg-config file first, gjs should be changed first then which is in the natty repo, and then gnome-shell can be patched to use it
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, this spidermonkey version is the current firefox4 one, right?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, yes, with some small changes
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, the tarball release of mozjs has this change in which firefox doesn't have: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=630209
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 630209 in JavaScript Engine "Unsafe usage of JS_Compile*/JS_ExecuteScript in shell and tests" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> (which is an API break)
<chrisccoulson> but it's a small one
<chrisccoulson> (JSScript is not public anymore)
<mterry> tremolux, now s-c is unresponsive and grayed out...  how do I get a trace from it in this state?
<chrisccoulson> i guess that walters already knows about that though
<mterry> tremolux, if i force-kill it, will that cause apport to prompt me?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ok
<tremolux> mterry: I'm not sure it will
<walters> i didn't actually
<mterry> tremolux, is there a trick I can do?
<tremolux> mterry: I'm usually running from the terminal, so I can interrupt it and see where it's hung up
<tremolux> mterry: I don't know of one actually when it's launched normally  :(
<tremolux> mterry: unless it writes something out to ~/.cache/software-center/software-center.log ..
<tremolux> mterry: nah, I wouldn't think it would
<ricotz> walters, is this used by g-s?
<mterry> oh well
<walters> i haven't actually tried gjs against the split release
<chrisccoulson> walters, do you use JS_CompileScript/JS_DestroyScript?
<tremolux> mterry: if you know how you got that hang, you could start again from the terminal, but my guess is it will be hard to repro
<walters> chrisccoulson: yeah, but only for /usr/bin/gjs
<walters> i will look at the bug
<mterry> tremolux, yup.  :-/   subscribed you to bug 744533
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744533 in compiz "Invisible input window over software-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744533
<ricotz> walters, alright
<tremolux> mterry: thx!  so, you mention "dreaded invisible input" window, so, is that the symptom of that?  it's not over the full screen, just an area in the center?
<mterry> tremolux, correct.  it's roughly 650x500 pixels
<tremolux> mterry: ah, so that's what I had then, sounds like the dimentions I saw also
<tremolux> mterry: so is that bug fixed now?
<tremolux> (dimensions, heh)
<mterry> tremolux, which one?  the "dreaded" one?  If it was a while ago, then yes.  That one tended to start at (0, 0) -- i.e. the top left corner -- though.
<tremolux> mterry: ah, ok, yeah, so what I saw was what you are seeing, it seems
<mterry> tremolux, the invisible input window has come up a few times.  But I thought we'd seen the last of it a while ago
<tremolux> mterry: right
<tremolux> mterry: btw, I found that I couldn't mouse/trackpad scroll either if I had the cursor sitting over the "dead area"
<mterry> makes sense, yeah
<mterry> those come in as button presses
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-29
<ricotz> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> ricotz, hey
<robert_ancell> ricotz, nice work on the GNOME3 PPA btw!
<ricotz> robert_ancell, do you have an idea what is causing totem to fail?
<ricotz> thanks
<robert_ancell> ricotz, no, I had a quick look but I couldn't work it out either
<ricotz> it seems to be relate to the totem-pl-parser update, it looks like the includes coming from there are empty but the pkg-config file looks good
<ricotz> locally it builds fine though
<robert_ancell> ricotz, btw, I made a vinagre branch, but it needs more dependencies until it can be finished
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> what do you think about gnome-session and gdm?
<robert_ancell> ricotz, I don't know what the side-effects will be, but I figure the PPA should run all of GNOME3
<ricotz> robert_ancell, exactly, but these are heavily patched :/
<robert_ancell> so, if you think you can make it work, go for it!
<ricotz> perhaps ;)
<ricotz> robert_ancell, there are some packages which should go into natty like mutter, clutter-1.0, totem-pl-parser, accountsservice, perhaps you have time for them
<robert_ancell> ricotz, I just updated clutter-1.0, sure, I'll try and look at the others
<ricotz> thanks
<pitti> Good mornin
<pitti> fta: ah, you didn't use -u? sorry about that
<pitti> ugh, starting the desktop session in the morning is *hard work* these days :(
<didrocks> good morning
<mvo> hey didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey mvo. Guten Morgen pitti
<mvo> pitti: about the openoffice.org-dev package in the archive. it seems likes its in NBS and causes a upgrade issue too, anything I can do to help to get rid of it (causes the main-all upgrade test profile to fail)
<mvo> the auto-upgrade-tester looks remarkable less bad than it used to be, server, ubuntu,kubuntu,mythubuntu all green (well, white :)
<pitti> mvo: I think we can just kill it; there are just three reverse build deps in universe, i. e. removal won't break installability
<pitti> and the next upload of these can just switch to libo-dev
<mvo> great
<mvo> I can do the transition for the three deps now if that helps
<pitti> mvo: removed
<Sweetshark> .
<mvo> thanks pitti, I look at ooo-build-extensions and the others now
<pitti> mvo: don't worry too much about it, though
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<mvo> good morning Sweetshark
<mvo> at the next uds you have to tell us the story behind your nick
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi :), i hope you will upload the new libreoffice to the ppa for lucid as well
<pitti> mvo: yeah, I already pinned him down for telling in exchange for buying him a beer!
<seb128> hello desktopers
<pitti> bonjour Monsieur Bacher!
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<cdbs> Bonjour Monsieur `list-all-nicks`
<mvo> hy seb128!
<seb128> pitti, let me remind you about the meeting reminder!
<pitti> hey cdbs
<seb128> hey cdbs
<pitti> seb128: oh, today I genuinely forgot (so far), merci!
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<cdbs> hello there pitti and seb128 :)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yes, I will. But there are still some deps I must figure out for the backports ...
<pitti> seb128: look at the top at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
 * pitti sheds a tear *sob*
<pitti> seb128: do you think we should keep RB in main until next LTS at least?
<seb128> pitti, that seems wrong
<desrt> are there plans to have networkmanager 0.9?
<seb128> pitti, ogra said they wanted to keep it for armel iirc since mono and armel are not best buddies
<ricotz> Sweetshark, ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, or I got that wrong?
<pitti> seb128: why? the evil fairy stomped it to death
<pitti> seb128: ah, then I guess they should seed it on armel then
<seb128> pitti, check with ogra
<pitti> seb128: I was pondering to add it to supported, but ubuntu-netbook [armel] is better
<pitti> seb128: yup, thanks
<seb128> but yeah I would keep it in main anyway until lts
<seb128> it's not like it was costing a lot to maintain
<pitti> seb128: right
<rodrigo_> morning
<desrt> rodrigo_: good morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hi seb
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> bonjour desrt, how are you?
<desrt> and pitti :)
<desrt> tired
 * desrt is in india and still not completely cured of jetlag
<rodrigo_> hi desrt, seb128, pitti
<desrt> rodrigo_: i was wondering if you plan to package networkmanager 0.9 in the gnome3 ppa....
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<rodrigo_> desrt, yes, needed for g-c-c
<desrt> rodrigo_: that makes me happy :)
<rodrigo_> desrt, cool :)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, back to normal hours? :-)
<desrt> rodrigo_: looking forward to the awesome new applet
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti :)
<chrisccoulson> just for today ;)
<rodrigo_> desrt, btw, I came up with this patch: http://pastebin.com/HEtQD1iJ
<rodrigo_> desrt, I'm going to make a package so that people can test it before I push to master
<desrt> rodrigo_: looks quite good
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hi
<desrt> wait...
<desrt> quite bad, actually
<rodrigo_> hi ricotz
<desrt> g_usleep is for micros
<ricotz> rodrigo_, will you have time for the ppa today?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, I hope so, why?
<desrt> so you only sleep for 1millisecond total
<desrt> 2, sorry
<rodrigo_> desrt, oh, right
<ricotz> rodrigo_, the eog is missing the introspection build, perhaps it could be internally shipped like gedit does
<desrt> also: it's very silly but you only try 19 times :)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> rodrigo_, alright, i hope you could make that
<ricotz> desrt, i have a nm09 package
<desrt> ricotz: fascinating.  ppa?
<ricotz> desrt, but it failed for i386, but seems to work here with amd64
<desrt> that seems odd
<desrt> what happened on i386?
<ricotz> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging
<rodrigo_> ricotz, oh, cool!
<desrt> rodrigo_: i don't suppose natty will go with 0.9
<desrt> seems a bit late for that...
<rodrigo_> desrt, yes
<ricotz> desrt, it would break a lot, but perhaps the current nm packaging of 0.8.4 could be changed
<rodrigo_> the ppa for now
<desrt> rodrigo_: fine by me
<desrt> all the cool kids run with the PPA anyway :)
<rodrigo_> :D
<ricotz> the natty package should have a separate package for the vpn lib
<ricotz> robert_ancell, have you seen the new ibus package, i think it might be better if the gtk3 module is put into an extra package like libcanberra
<robert_ancell> ricotz, not sure what you mean, but I don't know anything about ibus anyway :)
<ricotz> robert_ancell, there was an ibus package uploaded to the gnome3 ppa which enables the gtk3 support
<ricotz> uploaded by wzssyqa
<seb128> the ppa seems to start being a bit hackish it seems
<seb128> we will need to get quite some cleaning before uploading next cycle
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128!
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> we should also recommend users to not run it if they want something that doesn't break their system or the upgrade to next ubuntu version
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks
<robert_ancell> ricotz, oh, right, now I see what you mean
<ricotz> seb128, i have done some direct copying from debian, so nothing to worry ;)
<ricotz> robert_ancell, btw who is wzssyqa
<seb128> ricotz, it's rather than the binary are not always distributed as they should
<seb128> or that some component should be better let out of ppa builds, ppa are fine for applications, what is in this ppa is becoming border line
<robert_ancell> ricotz, ok, delete it from the PPA if it's going to cause problems (as it now _only_ works with GTK3 right?)
<seb128> like it's likely it will break other desktops
<seb128> or patches got dropped because people didn't want to port them to the new version
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, right
<robert_ancell> ricotz, he asked to join, he maintains some debian packages.
<ricotz> seb128, mostly the lpi patches are applied
<seb128> we should communicate clearly that this ppa doesn't give any garanty that it will not screw your distro and that you can't complain if it does
<ricotz> seb128, but the control-center-patches were too heavy
<robert_ancell> We really need to work out who can be in the team, there are people applying all the time and I have no idea who most of them are
<RAOF> #include <xorg-edgers.h> :)
<ricotz> robert_ancell, i see
<seb128> we should only accept people who contributed to something in Ubuntu before
<seb128> if they didn't ask them to do merge requests for a bit and get those reviewed
<seb128> to see what work they are doing
<huats> morning
<ricotz> seb128, ok, besides the ibus package there is nothing hackish in there yet
<pitti> didrocks: so!
 * didrocks things he should run away now :)
<didrocks> thinks*
<pitti> didrocks: do you remember the unity startup failures I (and other folks) had with the live CD?
 * pitti just can't resist scaring didrocks in the morning two days before b1
<seb128> pitti, you mean the if user == pitti; then exit 0
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I remember about it, unfortunately
<pitti> seb128: exactly! but I found a clever workaround
<pitti> I now call myself p1tti
<seb128> you changed your name? ;-)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, I just tested the current builds on my wife's PC (ati) and my dell mini 10, and it's all working now \o/
<pitti> didrocks: I assume what happened was that there was an unity crash earlier, and since it didn't autospawn either, you got stuck
<didrocks> pitti: excellent  \o/ I tried last week on the dell mini 10 (intel) as well and try a lot of reboot without getting it
<pitti> now I didn't see it crashing, but even if it does, it would respawn
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, afaik no patches have been dropped, except for the obsolete ones. It's true we have several disabled patches, but nothing dropped for no reason
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's possible
<didrocks> pitti: anyway, the test tool will change just after beta 1
<pitti> didrocks: so I think it's all good now, or at least good enough for b1
<didrocks> pitti: new, small, and shiny new little piece of software :)
<pitti> didrocks: it's just a lot of hard work on my workstation now (i. e. the docked x201), as it still keeps crashing like mad at start
<pitti> didrocks: oh, like a script to exercise it?
<didrocks> pitti: always the same crashes? (thoses you reported)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, the closure thihngy
<didrocks> pitti: it's just independant of Nux now
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, I've seen quite some indicator patches being not applied because they need to be updated
<pitti> about 5 times in a row, whenever you so much as look at it, and then it suddenly settles down
<seb128> rodrigo_, or things like applying default keyboard layout for the system in g-c-c
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's targeted and should be fixed with the next release (it's on the 10 bugs priority list)
<seb128> rodrigo_, those will need to be figured before those packages land in Ubuntu
<pitti> didrocks: but I'm happy that it doesn't affect more people
<didrocks> pitti: mainly, we have a lot of signals not disconnected when objects are still alive
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, of course, that's why they are just disabled, not dropped
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps this is specific to multiple monitors?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, when I say "dropped" is "not applied to the current build"
<didrocks> pitti: not really, I have multiple monitors and it doesn't happen here
<pitti> didrocks: then it's strcmp(user, "martin") ..
<didrocks> pitti: but you have scripts at startup, isn't it?
<didrocks> pitti: of course! :-)
<pitti> didrocks: I do, but doesn't matter -- it crashes before already
<didrocks> reminds me to add p1tti now as well
<didrocks> pitti: well, anyway, all crashes we have is basically the same symptoms: undisconnected signals, we will get through them
<seb128> didrocks, you can't say all the crashes, the most frequent ones rather
<seb128> didrocks, there is still quite some crashes which are non frequent ones but not due to signals ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: don't be picky on "all" and "most of" :-)
<didrocks> right
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, "don't be picky", you don't know me or what? ;-)
<pitti> kwality!
<seb128> pitti, gwality you mean? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh! it was some kind of *jedi wave*
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, but it's just because code was changing too fast to be keeping up the patches, now I guess it's a good time for re-enabling the patches
<rodrigo_> ricotz, ^^
<seb128> rodrigo_, right
<desrt> ricotz: so i had to do a dpkg diversion in order to install your packages without uninstalling empathy :)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, if you update a package and have time, please look at re-enabling the disabled patches
<seb128> rodrigo_, one other concern is also that some bits landing in the ppa are cross desktop things that might break kde or xubuntu
<desrt> ricotz: but i notice something fairly substantial: the new panel applet doesn't appear to be working properly
<seb128> rodrigo_, or that the new binaries might not be clearly reviewed and might be different from what will land in debian or Ubuntu proper and break upgrades
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I guess that's true
<chrisccoulson> pitti - whats the plan for gluezilla after beta 1? are we stuck with it?
<chrisccoulson> (i'm not sure if there was any more discussion)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there's currently some effort with using webkit in mono, but I wouldn't bet on it getting ready in time
<ricotz> rodrigo_, alright, i will try to do so
<pitti> chrisccoulson: frankly, I'd be fine with just dropping the webbrowser widget from mono for now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that makes sense
<ricotz> desrt, yes, that is caused by the packaging changes and the vpn lib
<desrt> ricotz: i guess the old library should be uninstaled anyway
<desrt> since the dbus API is different now
<desrt> (although i don't know how substantial the changes are)
<ricotz> seb128, i see you concerns, but if these build-deps are needed for updating the gnome3 packages, in my opinion it is ok to add them
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i guess that things like gluezilla are going to be even more difficult to support in the future based on this announcement: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.embedding/browse_thread/thread/73f34c70ef8df30a#
<seb128> ricotz, some of those are optional
<seb128> we should maybe have 2 ppas
<seb128> one with only safe changes and one with extra components for those who want to break their install
<ricotz> seb128, actually updating g-s-d is needed and this one makes the most trouble, i think
<ricotz> seb128, updating things like clutter is needed for bugfixes
<ricotz> seb128, you might speaking of accountsservice which wasnt really needed
<ricotz> seb128, i think making two ppas isnt a good idea
<seb128> new depends are fine, I will have a review of what is the ppa, but desrt speaking about installing thing that lead to have other things uninstalled or use dpkg-divert seems wrong
<rodrigo_> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, rodrigo_: let's talk about it later, I need to review the ppa before doing extra comments
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<kamstrup> dpm: Saw ou ping yesterday. Awesome! :-D
<kamstrup> dpm: I just pushed a fix to the GIR-error handling that makes Unity-3.0.gir work again (even though it contains errors). Also pushed a fix for return in C for methods that return an array of something
<pitti> ah, that's better: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-11.04-beta-1.html
<desrt> ricotz: so there is the .typelib missing
<ricotz> desrt, the nm libs might be compatible to some point if there werent abi bumps
<desrt> ricotz: it's the dbus API that changed...
<ricotz> desrt, i havent checked if it is running on gnome2
 * rodrigo_ needs to run some errands, bbiab
<desrt> ricotz: oops.  my fault for not installing the package containing the typelib =)
<ricotz> desrt, exactly ;)
<ricotz> g-s cant depend on it yet :P
<desrt> so this is nice
<desrt> missing quite some functionality at the moment, but very pretty
<ricotz> desrt, do you have an idea why the i386 build fails? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67321184/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.network-manager_0.8.997-1~ricotz1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<desrt> cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"
<desrt> looks pretty simple
<desrt> i guess the i386 builders have an older gcc?
<ricotz> desrt, hmm, the gcc versions should be the same
<ricotz> the packaging was made by mbiebl and it seems to work in debian experimental
<chrisccoulson> -Wno-unused-but-set-variable needs gcc 4.6 doesn't it?
<chrisccoulson> it only exists in documentation for 4.6 anyway ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, shouldnt it fail on amd64 too then?
<pitti> mvo: hm, apparently apt or python-apt recently changed wrt. the "architecture" field?
<chrisccoulson> where is the build log for amd64?
<pitti> mvo: apt.Cache()['language-pack-de'].candidate.architecture
<pitti> mvo: until recently this used to say "all", now it says "amd64"
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67268650/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.network-manager_0.8.997-1~ricotz1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<pitti> mvo: is that expected/intended? if so, what is the correct way to check if a package is arch:all?
<pitti> mvo: (this breaks jockey ATM)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, weird - checking whether gcc understands -Wno-unused-but-set-variable... yes
<chrisccoulson> in both ;)
<pitti> mvo: I could check candidate.filename.endswith('_all.deb'), but this sounds a bit hackish?
<pitti> mvo: or would candidate.record['Architecture'] be better?
<pitti> mvo: (might be fallout from multiarch?)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, i would try and fix these errors first: "nm-dhcp-manager.c:250:3: error: format '%zd' expects type 'signed size_t', but argument 6 has type 'long unsigned int'"
<chrisccoulson> perhaps the last error is just totally bogus ;)
<pitti> mvo: using record['Architecture'] for now, this makes the tests happy again
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ah, something like this http://osdir.com/ml/attachments/txt4F3qluZZlN.txt
<mvo> pitti: its actually libapt that changed, but it should not have leaked for the non-multiarch case
<pitti> jasoncwarner: heh, added you to https://launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team after so many months :)
<mvo> pitti: I check with donkult, this should only be like this if multiarch is enabled (and even then its wrong to expose it like this)
<pitti> mvo: ok, thanks; I'll use this as a workaround in the meantime
<mvo> thanks
<ogra_> seb128, pitti, mono has a workaround now, so we can switch armel to banshee (which i did), put RB to supported if you still want to keep it
<ogra_> i didnt know that was wanted, else i had added it when seeding banshee
<pitti> ogra_: ah, splendid; will do, thanks!
<ogra_> the fix wasnt tested with an in-archive built mono yet, if everything goes wrong we have to revert (but i dont think so)
<dpm> cool, thanks kamstrup, I'll pull the latest version to generate the next updated docs
<kamstrup> dpm: sweet!
 * didrocks out for 2 hours, bbl
<pitti> seb128: we still have an explicit "supported" seeding of pidgin; as we have had empathy in lucid, I think it might be time to remove that?
<seb128> pitti, works for me
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, the nm0.9 error message was bogus ;)
<cyphermox> howdy
<pitti> hey cyphermox, good morning
<rodrigo_> ricotz, I see you are merging from debian some of the stuff in the PPA, but wouldn't it be better to keep the changelog history?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, in most case there wasnt an ubuntu history, because they where already syncs, or there werent differences
<ricotz> rodrigo_, in case of g-c-c, yeah it has a huge cluttered changelog which should be collected in one merge-changelog-entry
<rodrigo_> ricotz, ok
<alex3f> mvo: are you around?
<alex3f> hi, is there somebody who can help me, by reviewing a patch sent to software-center? http://pad.lv/704719
<mvo> alex3f: thanks a lot for the patch, in order to apply I need a copy of the contributors agreement. could you please check http://www.canonical.com/contributors ?
<alex3f> mvo: ok, will do it
<mvo> thanks a lot!
<kiwinote> (that particular patch would cause the file menu and various other things to no longer work)
<alex3f> kiwinote: I'm gonna investigate on a solution
<alex3f> my bad.
<kiwinote> alex3f: np - thanks a lot for the various patches/comments I've seen coming through this morning!
<alex3f> I'm preparing my GSoC application for software-center packagekit backend
<alex3f> (as an escuse :-) )
<kiwinote> hm, was planning to do the same myself ;)
<kiwinote> we can sort something out though
<alex3f> competition!
<alex3f> the appstream requirements are split in two projects
<alex3f> installer backend and OSC integration
<alex3f> maybe we can work together, but on different parts
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> and you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<bcurtiswx> Good morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey bcurtiswx
<mvo> alex3f: thanks a bunch for the mail, I look at your patches now, was on the phone and everything
<pitti> hey kenvandine, good morning
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<Q-FUNK> tkamppeter: would you have time to help me with a cups-pdf postrm issue?
<rodrigo_> seb128, gdm/gsd race confirmed fixed with my patch, so feel free to review/merge/upload this: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-settings-daemon/fix-649809/+merge/55346
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks, I will merge but not upload since we are frozen for beta still
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<pitti> (note that you can upload, but unless you fix an RC bug we won't accept it and respin the images for it)
<seb128> pitti, right, but we can as well queue in the vcs and do one upload after the freeze if something else comes in between
<pitti> seb128: right, I agree; just saying for cases where a followup upload is unlikely
<pitti> "fire and forget" mode
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, did we get new isos since lunch?
<pitti> in the pipeline
<seb128> ok, let me try the one rsycned during lunch then
<pitti> seb128, all: new desktops 20110329.1 for testing
<rodrigo_> didrocks, please milestone this bug for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/740360
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740360 in unity "[a11y] panel service crashes with a11y enabled while navigating" [Undecided,In progress]
<rodrigo_> didrocks, fix is coming
<seb128> pitti, thanks, will rsync that while doing a first install with the previous iso ;-)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: done! :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, merci beaucoup mon ami :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, hmm, the (ubuntu) bug doesn't need to be milestoned?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no, it's only the upstream one which is taking into account by my script
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok
<mterry> mpt, heyo.  More indicator-datetime questions.  Would you like the error-icon-upon-focus-out behavior for the main timezone selection entry too?
 * mterry pokes tedg to review indicator-datetime branches
<tedg> mterry, I literally setting up my environment for that right now :-)
<tedg> mterry, To be fair, I was doing it last night but my computer crashed so I gave up.
 * tedg is not having stable love from Ubuntu right now
<mterry> :-/
<pitti> tedg: unity crashes, or something else, too?
<tedg> pitti, Kernel, hard lock.
<pitti> :(
<tedg> pitti, It seems to be in a busy loop as when I restart my fans go on crazy :-)
<tedg> Though, I think it may be network traffic based.  Please don't ping me on IRC ;-)
<pitti> tedg: *splatter*
<mpt> mterry, I guess so, that makes sense
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ping me when you release the meeting lock
<rodrigo_> didrocks, meeting lock?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-29
<rodrigo_> didrocks, hmm, I edited it 30 mins ago, I guess it failed to unlock it
 * rodrigo_ tries to edit again
<rodrigo_> didrocks, try now
<didrocks> rodrigo_: works, thanks!
<rodrigo_> ok
<mpt> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=31&rev1=30
<mterry> mpt, seems fine, thanks
<rodrigo_> hmm, no meeting?
<seb128> rodrigo_, in one hour
<seb128> gcalendar is wrong again though
<seb128> rodrigo_, dst was this w.e and the time is fixed on utc
<seb128> see pitti's email about shifting from one hour
<seb128> he mentioned it in the reminder
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> I might have to miss it today then, let's see if I can postpone my other stuff
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm sure it's ok if you have something else to do
<seb128> rodrigo_, we can catch up with you later if needed
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> mterry, bug #742153
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742153 in indicator-datetime "indicator-applet-complete crashed with SIGABRT in g_object_newv()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742153
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I commented in it
<mterry> doesn't make sense...
<seb128> mterry, one issue that could lead to that is that an install broke before the trigger updating the schemas mmap ran
<mterry> seb128, ah, hm
<mterry> seb128, in which case, probably not an indicator-datetime bug
<seb128> no it's not, we got similar issue on other components
<seb128> it's a local issue
<seb128> then you can thanks desrt for making code abort on missing schemas
<rodrigo_> mterry, are you looking at indicator bugs, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, several people do ;-)
<mterry> seb128, :) gsettings aborts on everything
<mterry> rodrigo_, but yeah, especially indicator-datetime and appmenu
<didrocks> everyone likes desrt on that one :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, I just wanted to ping someone about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/745057 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/745061 which were found during a11y testing, in case they needed some help
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745057 in unity "[a11y] Panel volume window has some entries not accessible" [Undecided,New]
<rodrigo_> API is moving those 2 bugs to indicator-*
<seb128> they will be noticed and assigned if they are on the right source
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, my point is that we moved them to indicator-*^but they are a11y-related, so if they need help with that, to let me know :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, ok, thanks!
<mvo> jcastro: hi, what do you think about generating  new "featured" items for natty?
<mvo> jcastro: for softtware-center
<jcastro> I thought they were going to be automatic or something?
<mvo> alex3f: thanks for your fixes, looks fine, I like whitespace one especily, nice and ellegant
<mvo> jcastro: not yet :/
<mvo> jcastro: needs server side support
<jcastro> I vote for just leaving them as it is, it's a good set of apps
<mvo> jcastro: fair enough, I agree. maybe worth looking at the reviews and see what other stuff is popular, I can do that tomrrow
<jcastro> mvo: yeah sorry, I am completely off guard, I thought this was going to be fixed
<mvo> jcastro: no problem, thanks
 * mvo is off to get some dinner
<jcastro> mvo: what I did last time is just post on -desktop, but I think just measuring the stars with a good eye and picking a few would work
<ricotz> rodrigo_, did you copied the binaries of gtk3-engines to the ppa?
<mvo> jcastro: looks like pingus is not that popular (or we have a bug that does not permit reviews for it ;)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, no
<jcastro> mvo: I wonder what kind of reviews pornview will get, heh
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hmm, who did, this packages wouldnt even build since it depends on the old gtk3 packages
<ricotz> this/these
<mvo> jcastro: one-handed ones
 * mvo is really off for dinner now
<ricotz> cdbs, hi, did you copied gtk3-engines?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, afaik, it was a long time ago, probably robert_ancell
<ricotz> rodrigo_, it was copied from the old ppa, but with its binaries
<ricotz> so this didnt fail
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> right, we don't seem to even have a branch under ~gnome3-team
<mterry> jcastro, it's a good set of apps, but already, some of them are only rated 3 stars.  Obviously we need larger sample sizes though.
<rodrigo_> ricotz, ask robert_ancell, afaik it was him whon worked on the early versions of the theme/engines
 * rodrigo_ has to go, will read meeting's backlog later
<ricotz> rodrigo_, i dont think he would missed that ;)
<mterry> mpt, oh also, I allow the user to set UTC in the main timezone dialog.  Is that verboten?
<didrocks> jcastro: "not work as advertized" :-)
<mpt> mterry, does that work reliably?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, no, it wasn't him who missed, it was all of use when there was the gtk3 packages renaming, I guess
<rodrigo_> all of us
<mterry> mpt, I believe so.  What do you mean by reliably?
<mpt> mterry, as in, it's a time zone that people have used on Ubuntu before, it doesn't have any daylight saving or anything
<ricotz> rodrigo_, yes, i know, i am just curious who copied it, to blame someone :P while it seems i am getting the emails reporting this problem
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting in 5 minutes
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<mterry> mpt, it has a zoneinfo entry, so it will work as well as any other timezone I believe
<mpt> mterry, ok
<mpt> New features for free, woo
<mterry> mpt, though technically no one lives in UTC, but if you were a truly global traveler, maybe you'd prefer it
<cyphermox> o/
<mterry> cyphermox, you use UTC time all the time?
<mpt> mterry, does that mean you're changing it in a place that will automatically make it available in the installer too?
<Sweetshark> mvo: sorry, saw your question too late yesterday. yes, I think we dont need to give out any special warnings like "you want libreoffice-dev".
<cyphermox> mterry, I always make sure it's visible...
<mterry> mpt, no, the installer does not yet benefit from any of the indicator-datetime work
<cyphermox> mterry, although that was for the meeting ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, ah
<mterry> :)
<Sweetshark> mvo: at least thats what I am thinking now. lots of mail in my inbox might change that of course ...
<pitti> seb128: it might be that my door bell rings during the meeting; could you take over if that happens?
<seb128> pitti, can do!
<pitti> seb128: (I'll have some folks visiting my flat in the next days, as we're moving out)
<pitti> cool
<seb128> ok, just let me know and I can pick over
<seb128> pitti, but maybe start with your bits?
<seb128> like workitems, bugs
<pitti> sure
<seb128> so if you have to run that's done
<seb128> we can do status update easily without you
<pitti> DING DING DING MEETING
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting starting
<didrocks> hey
<mterry> yay!
<seb128> hey
<tremolux> hallo
<tkamppeter> hi
 * kenvandine waves
 * Sweetshark falls into a conference chair.
 * pitti hands out the coffee and the snacks
<cyphermox> mm... food.
<pitti> first, a FYI
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-11.04-beta-1.html
<mterry> hah!
<pitti> I cleaned up a bit yesterday, and postponed some unimportant/blocked stuff, and moved important ones to b2
<mterry> looks like some aggressive cleanup  :)
<pitti> so we are down to 1 WI for dpm to talk about mozilla upstream translations which isn't bound by the freeze
<pitti> mterry: well, half of the cleanup was actually a bug
<mpt> mterry, ok, eventually this should be split out into a spec for the location field in general, but for now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=32&rev1=31
<pitti> we have moved a lot of stuff to beta-2 before, but the milestone didn't exist in Launchpad until yesterday
<pitti> so you can now actually target stuff to beta-2
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<pitti> as for release critical bugs, these are on the "worrying" radar right now:
<pitti> bug 727372  -- chrisccoulson, it's getting a little late for more intrusive changes; do you think we can go ahead with our patch?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727372 in firefox "FF 4 requires both .desktop and gconf entries for url handlers" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727372
<pitti> bug 663294 - chrisccoulson, micahg: is it good enough to build with gcc-4.4 on i386? (as we did in maverick)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 with -pie" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 727372 - i'm just waiting for a nod from mozilla to take that patch (i'm reluctant to take it without review)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727372 in firefox "FF 4 requires both .desktop and gconf entries for url handlers" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727372
<pitti> bug 725434 - bryceh, seb128 -- seb did a summary why a package split is inordinarily hackish and complicated -- should we go with the PPA approach for natty after all?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, so by and large "blocked"?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. i've already taken quite a few patches i worked on, but all the ones i've taken have already had some sort of review
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, good to know; thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't see it being a problem. the change is pretty small tbh, and i don't think there's much risk of not being able to ship it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would another ping to mozilla speed it up or annoy them?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, probably ;)
<pitti> anyway, I guess we should discuss libcairo after the meeting, not that interesting for everyone
<chrisccoulson> i'll talk to my contact when he's online later
<seb128> wrong reply to a "or" question ;-)
<seb128> you need to pick a choice
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> annoy ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> otherwise we're doing ok RC bug wise
<chrisccoulson> there we go :)
<pitti> :)
<chrisccoulson> i only saw 1 option ;)
<pitti> yeah, just my annoying blabla
<pitti> which I'll now stop by handing the mic to kenvandine :)
<pitti> partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> "oh, pitti writing again, just tell him 'yes' so he's happy :p" ;-)
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne has nothing really to report, they are cleaning up their work items
<kenvandine> DX
<kenvandine> i assume all the desktopers already know we will drop to classic gnome for a11y this cycle
<pitti> for some profiles, anyway?
<kenvandine> with hopes that people will test unity more with a11y before Oneiric
<pitti> (the ones which need speech, I guess)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> TheMuso is handling that
<pitti> I'd be interested in how well it holds up in "mouse deficiency" profiles, though
<pitti> from my POV unity works with a keyboard a lot easier than GNOME
<pitti> (in fact it rocks!)
<kenvandine> overlay scrollbars, the release team rejected the FFE
<didrocks> pitti: unity is fully keynav nagivable from the latest tests we made
<kenvandine> pitti, indeed
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes, it rocks from the keyboard
<cyphermox> pitti, I already can tell you keyboard navigation breaks in indicator-datetime because the calendar widget catches focus and doesn't let go
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i hadn't noticed, is there a bug for that?
<pitti> cyphermox: that sounds smamll enough to be fixable, though; mind to report it?
<pitti> cyphermox: (and good catch!)
<cyphermox> kenvandine, I don't know, I found that out this morning :)
<didrocks> (just confirmed)
<mterry> Bug 676222 I think
<pitti> heh indeed, confirmed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 676222 in indicator-datetime "Broken/confusing keyboard navigation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676222
 * kenvandine confirmed too
<cyphermox> seems to fit that yes
<pitti> not that I could even get to this with the keyboard in the pre-indicator time :)
<pitti> kenvandine: thank you
<pitti> didrocks already posted a detailled and great report to the wiki
 * pitti gives everyone some time to read it
<pitti> didrocks: anything you want/need to discuss?
<didrocks> just hilighting some points
<Riddell> pitti: which wiki page?
<pitti> where do you currently see the biggest problems?
<pitti> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-29
<didrocks> first, we get a crazy number of bug fixes this week
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0/3.6.8
<pitti> didrocks: (isn't that "last week"? we already have 3.6.8)
<didrocks> however, we have some crashes still for beta1, mostly on signals not beeing disconnected
<didrocks> we fixed most of them today
<pitti> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: well, "this week" being "last release available" yeah ;)
<pitti> this is driving me mad, I'll happily test anything if needed
<Riddell> when I ran the Ubuntu Desktop live CD yesterday Unity didn't show up
<didrocks> Riddell: did you get anything? was compiz running?
<pitti> Riddell: oh, interesting; I tried on three machines today, and I couldn't replicate that any more (I still could with alpha-3)
<Riddell> didrocks: it was a virtual machine, I don't think compiz was running, I did get files on the desktop but no panels
<pitti> of course I booted it with the intent to debug it, so it's pretty clear why it worked
<didrocks> also, just hilighting as well some UI changes comng: (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/744973, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/741926, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/727901)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744973 in unity "Make the BFB icon turn blue when an application goes urgent" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> Riddell, it's a known issue
<pitti> Riddell: ah, so 2D fallback broken?
<Riddell> pitti: could be
<seb128> well rendering issue
<pitti> seb128: is it?
<seb128> gnome-panel is running
<didrocks> yeah, gnome-panel running, not showing
<seb128> i.e alt-f2 opens the run a command dialog
<didrocks> there is a bug I reported for alpha3 about it
<pitti> I haven't tried beta-1 candidates in kvm, but it has worked fine until a3
<seb128> it does the same there in kvm
<didrocks> I reopened it as it was wrongly close
<didrocks> bug #711378
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so apart from the closure crashes, anything else which we need to track, or should help with?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711378 in compiz "after compiz crashed, gnome-panel isn't mapped again" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711378
<seb128> well it did when I tried thursday daily, I need to try again with today's iso, I've been testing on real hardware today
<didrocks> pitti: just testing testing… ;) next week, a new "unity and compiz detection tool" will be available
<pitti> odd, a3 worked perfectly in VMs and poorly on real iron; now it's the other way round?
<didrocks> way faster than the older one
<pitti> didrocks: ok, that sounds relieving!
<pitti> thanks
<didrocks> so, if you can ensure that the right session is still launched on your hw, that would be great :)
<pitti> Software-Center -- tremolux also already posted to the wiki, anything to discuss there?
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: ah, confirming the kvm bug
<tremolux> hey, not much to say really, just all bugfixing all the time now
<pitti> tremolux: ok, great; #507836, #739908, and #723911 are still on the radar?
<pitti> == Kubuntu status -- Riddell ?
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell>  * CDs in decent shape for beta
<Riddell>  * arm builds mostly complete from opengles failures, waiting on linero team to report back on avogadro
<Riddell>  * Qt security fix for Comodo fake SSL certificates in natty and backports sent to security team
<Riddell>  * KDE SC 4.6.2 due out the Tuesday after Beta 1
<Riddell>  * probable FFe coming for new Phonon version after beta, we won't include the zeitgeist integration
<Riddell>  * http://goo.gl/23eui 7 milestoned bugs for beta
<Riddell>  * bug 744944 broken upgrade is worrying
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744944 in kdebase-workspace "kdm is restarted during the upgrade to Natty . The user is disconnected from the session" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744944
<Riddell>  * bug 712061 kubuntu mobile should be fixed shortly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712061 in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings "kubuntu mobile images fail to load" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712061
<Riddell> when I say shortly, I mean after a 14 hour ARM compile
<seiflotfy> Riddell, why not
<pitti> Riddell: 744944 -> is that a bug in the upstart script?
<seiflotfy> ?
<pitti> Riddell: erm, in postinst I mean
<Riddell> seiflotfy: I think it's a feature too far for post-beta, but we will include qzeitgeist in the archive and have phonon+zeitgeist in a PPA
<Riddell> pitti: I don't know yet
<seiflotfy> ah nice
<seiflotfy> Riddell, that is nice
<pitti> Riddell: it might get an automatic "restart" thing from dh_installinit perhaps?
<seiflotfy> we are looking into a KDE GSoC for Zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> a nice plasma widget
<pitti> or perhaps it crashes and tries to respawn
<Riddell> pitti: things to investigate for sure
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> X.org -> eastern edition
<pitti> another general reminder, peer reviews for your colleagues are due this week
<pitti> (self/manager review was due last Fri)
<pitti> otherwise, nothing else from me
<pitti> any other business?
<Sweetshark> pitti: my plans for this week: minor fixes for the 3.3.2 release, integrating dbusmenu upstream for 3.4, some cleanup of the LO debian/rules file (debian upstream, not use in doing that alone -- ill just propose some patches to _rene_ and will see what he will accept. if he does not accept, I will scrap that. doing for us only are causing more trouble on the merge that we might win)
<pitti> Sweetshark: "dbusmenu" -> is that lo-menubar?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<pitti> Sweetshark: agreed, less delta > less noise
<pitti> cool
<pitti> hyphenation, dicts, etc. should all be sorted out now, AFAICS
<seb128> speaking about libdbusmenu, firefox display warnings when starting now
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt looks exemplary for this time of the release :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> pitti, great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's just 1 warning isn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right
<pitti> it also seems that KDE is much happier on armel these days: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/natty_probs.html
<pitti> nvidia/fglrx uninstallability is intended (wrong ABI), aside from that i386/amd64 is perfect
<pitti> let's keep it that way!
<chrisccoulson> seb128:
<chrisccoulson> (firefox-bin:6565): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<chrisccoulson> just that one?
<seb128> right
<pitti> so, thanks everyone, let's adjourn the meeting
<seb128> thanks pitti
<tremolux> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i fixed a whole load of those messages a few weeks back. i'll have to try and figure out which menu item is still broken ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: should I investigate that uninstallable openoffice.org-base transitional btw?
<seb128> kenvandine, btw do you know if there is a u1 bug about the indicator entry not being "configuring u1..." by default?
<seb128> kenvandine, like the other entries do
<kenvandine> seb128, humm
<seb128> nessita, ^
<seb128> nessita, hey ;-)
<kenvandine> not that i heard of
<nessita> hello all!
 * nessita reads backlog
<kenvandine> seb128, good catch though...
<tremolux> pitti: p.s. those s-c bugs you mentioned are definitely on the radar  :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm testing beta1 isos and it's noticable when you open the indicator
<nessita> seb128: I'm not sure what you're asking, could you please re-ask? :-)
<seb128> it's like
<pitti> tremolux: thanks
<seb128> configuring ...
<seb128> configuring ...
<seb128> configuring ...
<seb128> u1
<kenvandine> nessita, on a fresh install
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<seb128> pitti, \o/ jockey-gtk starts on the updated iso
<pitti> seb128: yeah, the python-apt bug was fixed, barry rocks
<kenvandine> each entry in the messaging indicator says "Configure Instant messenger accounts"
<kenvandine> stuff like that
<kenvandine> until you have ran empathy-accounts and added an account
<nessita> kenvandine: ah, I see. Is there an api to do that?
<seb128> nessita, what kenvandine says, other entries are "Configuring ..." until used for the first time
<nessita> seb128: shot answer, no, there is not bug and we were not aware that that was needed
<seb128> well not "needed", just "would be nice"
<seb128> what component should I open a bug on?
<seb128> nessita, ^
<nessita> seb128: it depends on what's needed, may be the control panel or u1client. Do we have to use an API for this?
<seb128> not sure what the "api" for that is
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ do you know?
<seb128> you probably did it for gwibber ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... i can't recall
<kenvandine> actually
<kenvandine> i think it happens automatically
<kenvandine> the registry
<kenvandine> so there must be a mismatch somewhere
<nessita> kenvandine: maybe we need to setup... something, somewhere to indicate when the U1 account is setup?
<kenvandine> nessita, i know why
<kenvandine> /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ubuntuone-control-panel
<kenvandine> should be /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<kenvandine> at least i think
<kenvandine> tedg, can you confirm?
<seb128> kenvandine, let me try that
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<nessita> kenvandine: but... I was trying to remain generic since we're pushing to have the -kde client
<nessita> but if it needs change, we chage it
<nessita> change*
<tedg> kenvandine, Honestly, that's a distro issue :-)  They should just be unique as far as I'm concerned.
<kenvandine> nessita, yeah... but it will need to change anyway
<kenvandine> to point to the non-gtk desktop
<kenvandine> tedg, does it match based on the indicator filename and the name of the desktop file?
<seb128> kenvandine, renaming doesn't work
<tedg> kenvandine, No, it just reads the files.  It doesn't care what they're called.
 * kenvandine was wrong then
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, so why would it not display the "Configure Ubuntu One" entry then?
<tedg> kenvandine, let me look.
<pitti> bbl, CD testing/dinner
<micahg> pitti: when you get back, are you suggesting building only i386 with gcc-4.4?  I think armel has the same issues.  Is there a reason not to use the same compiler for all archs?
<tedg> kenvandine, Because it's running.  And when it's running it gets the menus from the running process not the desktop file.
<kenvandine> tedg, oh...
<kenvandine> nessita, does syncdaemon autostart no matter what?
<kenvandine> i thought that was only if it is configured
<kenvandine> Exec=/bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<nessita> kenvandine: no, there is an script ubuntuone-launch that will start syncdaemon if the user has u1 credentials or there is an Ubuntu One folder
<nessita> kenvandine: exactly
<kenvandine> maybe ubuntuone-launch should not start syncdaemon if there aren't credentials
<nessita> kenvandine: that is indeed checked in ubuntuone-launch
<seb128> kenvandine, it doesn't
<nessita> or at least should be the case
<seb128> I've no process running matching ubuntuone or sync
<kenvandine> so that blows tedg's theory out :)
<kenvandine> seb128, and you don't have the triangle next to UbuntuOne right?
<seb128> no
<kenvandine> nessita, any chance it connects to the messaging menu before it checks for the credientials?
<tedg> kenvandine, If it drops off, we should catch that.
<kenvandine> maybe it connects then exits
<tedg> seb128, Try changing "OnlyShowIn" to "TargetEnvironment"
<nessita> kenvandine: what do you mean by "connects the messaging menu"?
<kenvandine> creates and indicator
<kenvandine> tedg, you think you introduced a bug?
<kenvandine> :-D
<nessita> kenvandine: we should confirm with thisfred, but as far as I know, no indicator code will be exceuted until syncdaemon is running
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> reading backlog
<nessita> thisfred: I want to be sure about the following: all the messaging code is not executed at all if syncdaemon is not started, right?
<thisfred> nessita: correct
<nessita> great
<kenvandine> thisfred, for example when ubuntuone-launch runs
<kenvandine> and detects there is no credientials
<kenvandine> it exits
<thisfred> let me triple check
<kenvandine> without creating the indicator
<kenvandine> that shouldn't be a problem either
<kenvandine> just trying to rule out stuff
<seb128> tedg, no difference with "TargetEnvironment"
<seb128> I don't think we ported the other ones anyway
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I was just making sure.
<kenvandine> seb128, cat ~/.cache/indicators/messages/seen-db.keyfile
<kenvandine> is ubuntuone-control-panel in there?
<seb128> kenvandine, no indicators dir yet
<kenvandine> good
<seb128> it's a fresh install, nothing created it
<seb128> find . -name *indicator* -> empty
<seb128> in the user dir
<tedg> seb128, killall indicator-messages-service ; /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service | tee bunch-o-text
<dobey> are you guys talking about the double entries in the messaging menu?
<kenvandine> dobey, no
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<kenvandine> i think thisfred fixed that in trunk
<thisfred> yep
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> sort of
<kenvandine> dobey, oh?
<thisfred> sort of?
<dobey> well, there is a brief period immediately after i log in on my new laptop where i've been seeing 2 menu entries; but then they collapse into one. i presume it is while syncdaemon is doing local rescan or something
<thisfred> dobey: with current trunk still?
<thisfred> I landed a fix this morning
<dobey> oh
<nessita> dobey: right, is fixed all the way with trunk
<dobey> well i haven't booted my laptop in a couple days. didn't know another fix landed this morning
<thisfred> the problem still existed while sd wasn't running'
<dobey> so i will see
<dobey> upgrading now
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586960/
<thisfred> nessita: the status listener (and hence the indicator) gets started in main.py L134. I can't immediately tell if that's before the credentials are checked
<kenvandine> (process:4374): Indicator-Messages-DEBUG: Looking at blacklist: /home/natty/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist
<kenvandine> oh... your user name is natty :)
<seb128> kenvandine, it's a beta1 test install ;)
<nessita> thisfred: no problem, main is not executed if ubunutone-launch did not find credentials
 * kenvandine read that as nessita's name... :)
<tedg> seb128, It seems you don't have any Evolution quicklist items either, no?
<nessita> kenvandine: I'm Naty :-) (but close!)
<seb128> tedg, no, it's a fresh beta install
<chrisccoulson> the "add to launcher" option in software-centre is pretty nice!
<seb128> tedg, those are just added when you run it
<kenvandine> nessita, right.. i didn't catch the two t's
<seb128> tedg, I've not run any of those yet
<seb128> kenvandine, I will name the next user naty so I can use it to report those u1 bugs ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, sounds like that could be the bug... try putting ubuntuone into your seen-db and restarting.
<seb128> tedg, I've no seen-db
<seb128> tedg, should I create one?
<tedg> seb128, Use VI ;-)
<tedg> seb128, Yes
<kenvandine> tedg, huh?  why would adding a seen-db help?
<kenvandine> shouldn't that do the opposite?
<kenvandine> and it is getting it right for all the others
<kenvandine> just not u1
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm guessing the bug is that all shortcut items are hidden unless the app is seen.
<seb128> tedg, you should test yourself, just echo /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop > gedit
<tedg> kenvandine, Which is correct for Evo but not U1
<seb128> in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<seb128> or whatever
<tedg> seb128, Does GEdit have shortcut items?
<kenvandine> tedg, oh you think it is because it has shortcut items?
<seb128> tedg, no, does it need those to be listed correctly?
<kenvandine> gwibber doesn't
<kenvandine> empathy doesn't
<tedg> Wait.  So what is the bug?
<tedg> I thought the bug was that the shortcut items aren't being shown, no?
<seb128> tedg, the entry says "UbuntuOne"
<kenvandine> it isn't showing "Configure UbuntuOne"
<kenvandine> when it has never been run before
 * nessita is lost but she keeps reading
<seb128> tedg, not "Configure UbuntuOne..."
<seb128> or "Set Up UbuntuOne..."
<tedg> And "Configure UbuntuOne..." is a shortcut item, no?
<kenvandine> no
<dobey> oh sigh
<kenvandine> right, it should be Setup UbuntOne
<kenvandine> tedg, in a first run case
<seb128> tedg, no, it's the label that should be displayed until the software is first started
<kenvandine> fresh install
<kenvandine> empathy has never been run, it doesn't say "Chat" it says "Setup blah... "
<kenvandine> for example
<tedg> Why would Ubuntu One do that?
<tedg> Yes, that's only for those three applications.
<nessita> kenvandine, seb128, tedg: please replace all "UbuntuOne" by "Ubuntu One"
<seb128> tedg, like "Gwibber" is "Set Up Gwibber..." and turn to "Gwibber once seen"
<dobey> kenvandine: but that's hardcoded right?
<kenvandine> oh... that is hard coded somewhere?
<tedg> Yes
<kenvandine> i that is what the seen-db was for!
<seb128> tedg, that was the' question we started with, why u1 doesn't behave like the others
<kenvandine> s/i that/i thought/
<seb128> tedg, seems the reply is "because the other are special cased"
<tedg> Oh, it does behave like the others.  Just Gwibber, Evolution and Empathy are special ;-)
<kenvandine> so what is seen-db?
<seb128> tedg, why should u1 be "Set Up u1"?
<tedg> kenvandine, Mostly for managing that special case, but I put the other stuff in there for debugging :-)
<seb128> shouldn't
<tedg> seb128, Because no one has asked for that :-)
<seb128> tedg, since it's not configured
<kenvandine> tedg, so maybe U1 needs to be hard coded too :)
<seb128> tedg, why isn't the default to be "Set Up ..." until seen?
<seb128> why do we special case some?
<seb128> is there any case where we don't want to behave this way?
<kenvandine> tedg loves maintaining one-off hardcoded things
 * kenvandine ducks
<seb128> lol
<dobey> what's annoying is that i can't immediately log in to IM, until empathy is started by some means other than changing the status in the me menu
 * kenvandine has heard him gripe about that many times
<tedg> seb128, All applications don't require setup.  For something like a LP viewer or Ask Ubuntu we don't know what it really wants.  It seems like the Set Up is unique in that reqard.
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed... that is harder than it should be to handle properly
<seb128> tedg, ok, so I should open a bug to add u1 to this list? does it make sense to you?
<tedg> dobey, That's basically because we've been maintaining Pidgin compatibility -- we'll ditch that in O :-)
<kenvandine> tedg, so maybe that should be handled with a shortcut group
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine, Sure, either way.
<kenvandine> which only gets displayed if it isn't in the seen-db
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<seb128> let's add it to the list for natty
<seb128> we can figure a better way to flag that next cycle
<dobey> tedg: well there's a lot of stuff in empathy that makes me want to not use it, for other reasons. but eh :)
<seb128> nessita, unping, it's not an issue on your side ;)
<seb128> nessita, sorry for the noise, thanks for reading us ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> seb128: it's all dx's fault with their hardcoded things :)
<seb128> dobey, you should do a rotation to dx next cycle ;)
<kenvandine> now that we figured that out... /me grabs some lunch
<kenvandine> bbiab
<alex3f> kiwinote: still around?
<dobey> seb128: no way :)
<seb128> kenvandine, enjoy
<mterry> tremolux, got a software-center crash when clicking on "more info" for some apps but all the console says is "software-center: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<mterry> software-center: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0."
<nessita> seb128: you're welcome! you know I'm at your service :-)
<kiwinote> alex3f: yep
<kiwinote> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/743020 , but have no idea what's causing it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743020 in software-center "software-center: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0." [High,Incomplete]
<mterry> kiwinote, yeah, that's what I see
<tremolux> mterry, kiwinote: yeah, we were discussing that one yesterday; I saw this happen occasionally a few weeks ago, but then it went away..seems to have returned tho  :-/
<tremolux> stinkish, as my kids would say
<tremolux> mterry, kiwinote: I have not seen it again myself however, since those weeks ago
<seb128> kenvandine, ted, nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/745140
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745140 in indicator-messages "should list ubuntuone in default_db" [Undecided,New]
<kiwinote> tremolux: the basic trigger for this seems to be list > details, then back to list, then a different details
<kiwinote> tremolux: it *seems* to have something to do with either the animation of the pathbar/screenshot, or the loading of the reviews
<tremolux> kiwinote: def sounds reasonable
<chrisccoulson> oh, bug 729187 is a nice and easy fix :)
<kiwinote> tremolux: presumably unrelated, have you noticed all the output in the terminal recently?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729187 in libdbusmenu "xchat - separators are shown as 'Label Empty'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729187
<tremolux> kiwinote: do you mean the couple of "G_IS_OBJECT (object)" warnings?  there are a couple of new Zeitgeist ones I notice
<kiwinote> tremolux: yeah, those object warnings
<tremolux> kiwinote: yep, haven't dug into them at all..I suppose they may not be innocuous
<tremolux> kiwinote: trying to think of about when they started appearing..
<tremolux> kiwinote: was it the lobby redesign?
<kiwinote> tremolux: I tried branching some really old commits and they all got those warnings
<kiwinote> tremolux: so presumably something external has changed
<tremolux> kiwinote: ah, cool, that's interesting
<tremolux> kiwinote: yeah
<kiwinote> tremolux: but tbh I've got no idea whether it's something we should be worrying about or not ;)
<tremolux> kiwinote: heh, feel the same way  :)
<pitti> hmm, seems I missed micahg by some minutes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you wanted to talk about firefox and gcc-4.4?
<pitti> 20:05:55micahg[19:11:34] pitti: when you get back, are you suggesting building only i386 with gcc-4.4?  I think armel has the same issues.  Is there a reason not to use the same compiler for all archs?
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather fix the problem tbh ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I just thought it'd be less intrusive, but I don't midn much building with 4.4 everywhere
<chrisccoulson> well, the issue is we haven't ever built 4.0 on gcc-4.4
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, yes, but that might be harder, unless you are a gcc guru? :-)
<chrisccoulson> it's a bit risky to switch compilers now isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - also, i386 is the only arch with this issue
<chrisccoulson> (the issue looked like it was specific to the way that i386 handles TLS)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, amd64 has a much better memory protection by design :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll take another look at this tomorrow, and maybe try it with an even newer gcc, just to make sure it's not already fixed ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: with gcc-snapshot?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i can try with that
<chrisccoulson> i could do that after dinner
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you have reason to believe that gcc 4.4 won't work with ffox 4.0?
<chrisccoulson> not really, but we never tested it before
<Q-FUNK> micahg is back
<micahg> pitti: I have packages in my PPA for firefox 4 with gcc-4.4
<pitti> micahg: wb
<pitti> micahg: just discussed that quickly with chrisccoulson
<pitti> micahg: I mainly suggested "on i386 only" because it seems less intrusive, but I dno't mind much building it with 4.4 everywhere
<micahg> pitti: well, it's at least half (i386/armel), so I figure to insure identical experiences we should stick with one compiler
<pitti> Riddell: ah, kdm restart is pam
<pitti> Restarting services possibly affected by the upgrade:
<pitti>   kdm: stopping...starting...done.
<tremolux>  alex3f: hello!  are you the Alex that has made some software-center fixes?
<alex3f> tremolux: yes, give me 15 minutes please
<tremolux> alex3f: sure  :)
<chrisccoulson> popey, i think i have a fix for bug 744580 \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744580 in firefox "Firefox doesn't auto scroll when selecting content downwards" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744580
<chrisccoulson> that one is seriously annoying
<alex3f> tremolux: I'm back
<alex3f> sorry for letting you wait, long phone conf
<tremolux> alex3f: hey!  thanks for your patches  :)
<tremolux> alex3f: oh, np at all
<alex3f> you're welcome
<alex3f> I needed an impulse
<tremolux> alex3f: so I am looking at your viewswitcher fix, I like it, it's a cool approach
<alex3f> yes, but as noted... doesn't show up nice
<tremolux> alex3f: what was your impulse?
<alex3f> a horizontal rule
<alex3f> gsoc
<tremolux> alex3f: ah
<tremolux> alex3f: right, it's the line that's going to be the stickler  :(
<alex3f> in recent gtk fix
<alex3f> the line can be themed
<alex3f> but that's gtk3
<alex3f> maybe natty+1
<alex3f> http://osdir.com/ml/commits.gnome/2011-03/msg07535.html
<tremolux> alex3f: ah ok cool, I wanted to ask what you meant about theming
<duanedesign> kklimonda: hello
<alex3f> tremolux: do you have another proposal for the white space problem?
<alex3f> I tried disabling the separator row (not marking it as a space)
<tremolux> alex3f: I don't, nope
<alex3f> but it doesn't work
<alex3f> another fix
<alex3f> will be to put the viewswitcher in a vbox
<alex3f> north side - current
<alex3f> south side - progress indicator
<tremolux> alex3f: yeah yeah, nice
<alex3f> but that means two treeviews...
<alex3f> needs investigation, I can do that
<tremolux> alex3f: yep
<tremolux> alex3f: I fear that would be too big a change at this point in the cycle
<alex3f> ah
<alex3f> if we can accept the horiz rule
<alex3f> one problem is
<alex3f> that it doesn't cover all the whitespace
<alex3f> (in the left, expanders space is not covered by the rule)
<tremolux> alex3f: yeah, two things with the visible line .. 1. I expect that the line would not be considered acceptable by mpt (the designer)
<tremolux> alex3f: and 2. we'd need a UI freeze exception at this point
<alex3f> I see...
<kklimonda> duanedesign: hey, what's up? :)
<tremolux> alex3f: do you have a feel for how much of an impact this bug has on folks who use the a11y features?
<duanedesign> kklimonda: can i PM you?
<kklimonda> duanedesign: sure
<alex3f> tremolux: I don't know... for me is just a visual glitch
<tremolux> alex3f: it's only really noticeable when navigating the view with the keyboard, right?  or do you mean you don't like the blank space separator?
<alex3f> keyboard navigation
<alex3f> the space is cool, I also like the line
<mterry> tedg, ooh, one more: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-datetime/727089/+merge/55409
<tedg> NNNNOOOOOO!!!!!
<tedg> I'm going to let LP catch up for a moment.
<tremolux> alex3f: hmm, maybe the thing to do would be to add the separator only when we are showing the In Progress node
<alex3f> thought about that
<alex3f> can be easily done
<alex3f> but i don't know how consistent that will look to the user
<tremolux> alex3f: I'm thinking that might be more acceptable for mpt too
<alex3f> :D
<tremolux> alex3f: yeah, might be a little strange also
<tremolux> heh, yeah, sorry about that autocomplete nonsense!!
<alex3f> tremolux: so we wait for mpt input?
<tremolux> alex3f: ok, I'll check with mpt about this one tomorrow when he's on to see what he says, howzat?
<alex3f> awesome
<alex3f> thank you for giving me feedback
<tremolux> alex3f: your welcome, thanks a lot for your work!
<tremolux> (you're)
<alex3f> ah, and forget about the impulse thing. I'm not gonna disappear :)
<alex3f> I want to right that reaches people
<tremolux> alex3f: great to hear!  welcome then  :D  great to have you
<alex3f> have a script-kiddie reputation on omgubuntu
<alex3f> but want more...
<alex3f> conquer the world!
<alex3f> :)
<alex3f> s/right/write code/
<tremolux> alex3f: alright!  sounds good to me  :)
<tremolux> alex3f: it's a fun project to work on, really great people
<alex3f> yes, kiwinote told me
<tremolux> yeah, kiwinote rocks  :)
 * kiwinote hugs tremolux
 * tremolux hugs kiwinote
<alex3f> :D
<mterry> tedg, hah!  I think you cleared the merge queue!
 * mterry hands tedg a beer
<tedg> mterry, Heh, yeah.  Letting LP update to ensure it's true, think I'm still in a state of disbelief :-)
<tedg> mterry, Thanks for all the patches!
<mterry> tedg, np, mostly my code anyway  :)
 * mterry is working on another patch as we speak, so enjoy it while it lasts
<fta> are those errors really harmless? (liferea:20958): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_method_invocation_return_dbus_error: assertion `error_name != NULL && g_dbus_is_name (error_name)' failed
<fta> kind of flooding my xsession logs
<fta> same for (indicator-weather:24083): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_build_variant: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_MENUITEM(mi)' failed
<fta> 2GB of logs in a few minutes
<dobey> fta: -CRITICAL doesn't sound harmless to me :)
<alex3f> unrelated indicator question: how is the guide text supposed to work for the label, using python bindings?
<fta> dobey, that's why i'm asking, because liferea seems ok
<alex3f> my problem is: whatever I set the guide text, the size of the label displayed in the topbar does not change
<fta> oh, i see someone already filed a bug about this: bug 736240
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736240 in libindicate "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_method_invocation_return_dbus_error: assertion `error_name != NULL && g_dbus_is_name (error_name)' failed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736240
<fta> not moving though :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - i can take a look at that
<fta> chrisccoulson, \o/
<pitti> erm
<pitti> so I enable "usb tethering" on my android phone, and 2 seconds later nm is connected !?
<pitti> man, this is way too easy
<pitti> "usb0" interface, how nice
<broder> pitti: yeah, i was super impressed with that. neither mac nor windows are as good as nm at handling it
<pitti> cyphermox: ^ 'ts magic!
<cyphermox> pitti, yes, it's awesome :)
 * cyphermox now contemplates dropping 3g modem support, usb-modeswitch et al. altogether ;)
<pitti> naah, I still need that for my Huawei stick :)
<pitti> but this is still pretty brittle :/
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> my wife uses the usb 3g stick this week, and she often has to boot two times before it works
<cyphermox> which huawei model, just curious?
<pitti> cyphermox: hmmmmm
<pitti> cyphermox: can't say really; Vodafone WebSessions stick, I never really cared much about the model
<pitti> cyphermox: when it asks for the pin, it gives you about 15 "y"s with two dots on top of it :)
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> I don't like the PIN stuff at all, it's broken in so many ways
<pitti> yeah, I can't seem to teach it to just remember the damn thing
<pitti> I tried, and added the pin to the connectino profile
<pitti> but that still asked me for the pin and instead broke the 3G provider password
<pitti> it seems to mix up the provider and sim card pins/passwords
<cyphermox> pitti, well, there are some (like me) who think you shouldn't be able to... just like you can't remember the pin on your phone... you just disable it -- otherwise it beats the purpose of having a PIN, but I understand the idea
<cyphermox> I think that part should be fairly fixed
<pitti> cyphermox: on this card there is no purpose of having a pin
<pitti> cyphermox: it's an anonymous card, and you pay a chunk of time
<pitti> i. e. 1 h up to 7 days
<cyphermox> pitti, like the GoSim?
<pitti> cyphermox: I don't know gosim, but I guess the model exists in other countries
<cyphermox> right
<pitti> cyphermox: it's pretty neat, I mostly have it to bridge internet outages
<cyphermox> gosim is a "woldwide" one
<pitti> so paying by the hour/day/week is exactly what I need
<pitti> (as I need it perhaps twice a year)
<cyphermox> yep
<pitti> cyphermox: I guess there's no linuxy way to edit/disable the pin?
<pitti> cyphermox: I think in karmic or so I tried to put it into my phone, disabled the pin there, and put it back into the usb stick, but NM didn't quite like that back then
<pitti> so I reverted that
<cyphermox> disabling on the card, yes there is a hack you can do -- some AT commands to disable the pin
<pitti> ah, right, terminal FTW
<pitti> migth be worth another try in natty
<pitti> but it's no big deal really
<cyphermox> screen is awesome for speaking to ttys like that
<pitti> oh, I never tried that with ttySes
 * pitti always uses minicom for these
<cyphermox> I used to as well, but screen correctly line wraps, which is good for speaking with cisco boxes
<pitti> cyphermox: I'm currently looking at bug 94130
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 94130 in apport "HTTPS over proxy fails" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94130
<pitti> cyphermox: do you know how to test this easily? i. e. setting up squid on a box and somehow disallow programs to talk to IPs (except the proxy), but do allow squid to talk to the outside world?
<pitti> cyphermox: if I iptable-disable anything but my local IP, squid won't be able to get out either
<pitti> although, hmm
<cyphermox> pitti, guess so... if you just used SSH it would be a socks proxy instead
<pitti> I could install squid locally, and then start a VM and tell that with iptables to only connect to my host
<cyphermox> pitti, I can help you testing this, we have this kind of setup here
<pitti> cyphermox: socks proxy?
 * pitti RTFM
<cyphermox> no, https proxy
<cyphermox> pitti, socks proxy is the nifty ssh -D9999 ... trick
<pitti> cyphermox: wow, that sounds handy; never played with socks proxies before
<cyphermox> i don't think it's any help for apport, but it's useful for firefox and graphical apps usually
<pitti> cyphermox: so I guess local squid and iptables in VM should work?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> even iptables is probably not necessary
<cyphermox> I'd usually look at what happens with tcpdump to make sure things go through the right interfaces, it's pretty evident if it does since it will not go trhough port 443, but through whatever your proxy uses
<pitti> or that
<pitti> just thought it'd be easier than grepping long straces
<cyphermox> true... then it's easy to see it doesn't work
<cyphermox> pitti, cr3 spoke to me before about an issue with urllib or whatever speaking https through a proxy
<pitti> cyphermox: right, that's what I'm looking at
<pitti> it was fixed in later python2.6 and 2.7
<pitti> but they said it'd still not work without a little help in apport itself
<pitti> cyphermox: I recently fixed jockey to fully work with proxies (but that does a lot more), so I want to test this now and see what's missing
<cyphermox> ok
<cr3> pitti: hi there, I'll just lurk around in case the https proxy fix to apport might apply to checkbox too. one of the few advantages of working near cyphermox :)
<bryceh> pitti, would it be too late to update fglrx for beta1 at this point in the release?
<cyphermox> cr3, compared to the numerous disadvantages? :)
<pitti> bryceh: no, as it's not on any of the images
<cr3> cyphermox: don't get me started on those, I'd get k/b from this channel for flooding :)
<pitti> bryceh: however
<bryceh> pitti, what about updating jockey's blacklists?
<pitti> bryceh: jockey handler has fglrx disabled ATM, as the amd64 package doesn't have a proper ABI dependency
<pitti> bryceh: I was already talking to tseliot, and it seems this problem also happens in his PPA
<bryceh> pitti, ok
<pitti> bryceh: I'm afraid it's a little late to get a fixed jockey into the b1 images, but of course people can upgrade after install (or use the checkbox to download upgrades during install)
<pitti> bryceh: no problem with updating fglrx itself, of course; I'd just be happy if amd64 could get a proper abi dependency, then I can drop the jockey blacklist once and for all
<pitti> bryceh: (already happened for nvidia)
 * bryceh nods
<pitti> bryceh: then people could e. g. add a PPA in a situation where the ubutun driver is incompatible, and it'd magically work
<bryceh> pitti, is that something tseliot is going to take care of or do you need my help to get it taken care of?
<pitti> bryceh: tseliot said he'd look at it, although it was a bit unclear why it happens; his local build in a natty chroot does have the abi dep on amd64
<pitti> cyphermox: ok, got my little proxy virtual network set up, with iptables; that was rather easy actually (once I dug out my ancient iptables fu)
<pitti> cr3: hm, urllib.open() itself should actually handle this transparently, doesn't it for you?
<pitti> cr3: I suppose apport fails becuase I construct my own opener, as I want progress reports during upload
<pitti>     opener = urllib2.build_opener(HTTPSProgressHandler, multipartpost_handler.MultipartPostHandler)
<pitti> stuff like that
<cr3> pitti: I don't use urllib2, I use httplib.HTTP*
<pitti> that'd be too high level for progress reporting, I think
<cr3> pitti: it's been a while since I looked into httplib but I believe connection.request can take an iterator or pseudo-file object as argument, which can be wrapped into showing a progressbar
<cr3> pitti: I doubt it would be worthwhile to rip out the way use use urllib2 in favour of httplib though
<pitti> cr3: so does that work with https proxies transparently?
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<cr3> pitti: I have a transport module that handles proxies, both http and https, transparently. the api is something like: transport = HTTPTransport(url); transport.exchange(body=None, headers={}, timeout=0)
<cr3> pitti: if you'd like to have a quick look, the module is checkbox.lib.transport and it has all the junk to handle http and https which is not trivial sadly
<pitti> cr3: cool, thanks for the pointer
<cr3> pitti: if I recall, I have the exchange method wrapped in my user interface module in a thread to display progress in gtk for example
 * cyphermox -> eod
<pitti> argh, this was just local pebcak; apport works fine
<seb128> pitti, that's what happens when you are on the computer after the end of your work day ;-)
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> I changed the proxy, but didn't close/reopen bash to re-read the $http_proxy vars
<pitti> bryceh: tseliot just mailed me, bounced it to you as well FUI
<pitti> FYI, even
<seb128> pitti, is that about nvidia and cairo?
<seb128> (just curious)
<pitti> no, about fglrx not having a proper video abi dependency on amd64
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let me know if you get news on nvidia and cairo ;-)
<bryceh> pitti, yep thanks
 * TheMuso kicks unity-window-decorator... Damn focus issues... :S
<TheMuso> 8/c
<kklimonda> TheMuso: do you have a moment? I've had pulseaudio quitting on me for some time and I don't know how to track it.
<kklimonda> I was wondering if maybe you are aware of some issues with it in natty
<kklimonda> it doesn't crash, but when I launched it from terminal I got "Killed" message printed.
<kklimonda> I've tried running it with --log-level=debug but I didn't find anything weird in logs, and it doesn't seem to happen since I've launched it in the gdb
<TheMuso> kklimonda: No issues I am aware of. Have you tried logging out, dropping to a terminal, killing pulseaudio, removing all pulse related files, and starting fresh?
<TheMuso> I have been running natty for weeks, and have not had a single pulse crash.
<kklimonda> TheMuso: it has been happening for weeks, very irregularly, I can't even pinpoint it to anything
<TheMuso> kklimonda: Are you using indicator-sound much? I wonder if that is killing it somehow...
<kklimonda> I'll try removing files from ~/.pulse/
<TheMuso> Make sure you do it when pulse is not running.
<kklimonda> TheMuso: not that much, but I do use it every day.
<kklimonda> also, indicator-sound doesn't notice when i restart PA, but that's probably a different bug :)
<TheMuso> Right.
<kklimonda> ok, I've removed all files and started fresh - lets see if it helps.
<TheMuso> Ok.
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> robert_ancell, slacker!
<seb128> heh, I mean "hey" ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, :P
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, one meeting not good enough for you?
<seb128> do you guys have a meeting when jasoncwarner is not there?
<seb128> you seem not very well organized ;-)
<bryceh> did you come just to mock? ;-)
<RAOF> There's not so many of us.  Organisation looks a lot like headless chickening with so few people :)
<bryceh> shall we start then?
<TheMuso> And there is the small matter of iso testing to deal with.
<robert_ancell> sure
<bryceh> regarding X the main news is fglrx has (finally) arrived and will be uploaded shortly
<TheMuso> Cool. I personally don't see the point, since my cards work fine with open drivers.
<bryceh> however too late to update jockey for beta1 so users will have to do one system update before they can easily install it
<bryceh> TheMuso, it warms the cockles of my heart to hear that :-)
<bryceh> we narrowed down some of the intel gpu lockup bugs...  on amd64 we discovered ia32-libs has an old copy of mesa (that has some bugged intel bits) so that explains at least some portion of them
<RAOF> Sadly the open drivers don't support enough to make windows games in wine work well, but apart from that…
<TheMuso> RAOF: Right
<TheMuso> bryceh: Ia32libs was refreshed recently and uploaded.
<bryceh> we're still seeing some vesafb-related bugs so that's not completely fixed, although the recent plumbing changes seem to have helped some
<bryceh> there is an arrandale-specific bug but we're still getting our arms around it
<RAOF> And there's an infrequent, probably pageflipping related compiz freeze on intel, that we're likewise investigating.
<bryceh> upstream thinks that the config tool needs to disable compiz when setting screen sizes bigger than what compiz can handle texture-wise.  but I'm not sure that's the right diagnosis.
<bryceh> in non-bug news, I started prototyping a simple GUI for turning on/off kernel drm debug messages (tick-a-checkbox simple)
<bryceh> other than that, lotta bug triage
<bryceh> RAOF, over to you for anything else?
<RAOF> I don't have anything much to add; other than the infrequent intel compiz freeze (bug #740126).  It would be interesting if other people who hit that could also attach their gpu_dump.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740126 in compiz "compiz hangs randomly several times per day" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740126
<TheMuso> Right, I am not using intel on my thinkpad enough to hit that atm. :)
<RAOF> I *am* using intel enough on my thinkpad; I'm just not hitting it :)
<bryceh> sounds like we're done with X stuff.  TheMuso over to you.
<TheMuso> 7748Nothing to add really, other than classic GNOME is likely going to be the default DE for some a11y profiles.
<TheMuso> Unity accessibility is coming along, and it will mostly be done by release, but I am concerned with overall stability.
<TheMuso> So it will be there for users to play with if they want, but I think GNOME will provide a more comfortable experience for now.
<TheMuso> Thats all from me.
<bryceh> robert_ancell, over to you, then!
<robert_ancell> bryceh, ah, usual stuff, package updates, bug fixes, some more GNOME3 packages
<robert_ancell> that's it for me, anyone else?
<bryceh> guess not, ok, AOB?
<bryceh> okie dokie, sounds like we're done.  :-) EOM
<RAOF> Thanks for chairing :)
<TheMuso> thanks
<bryceh> RAOF, oh hey btw wanted to ask if you noticed any worthwhile looking fedora patches we should investigate more?
<RAOF> There didn't seem to be anything we should take.
<bryceh> RAOF, ok great, thanks for checking
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-30
<chrisccoulson> lol @ bug 745350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745350 in firefox "while working on Firefox/Gmail, my cat sit down on keyboard " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745350
 * RAOF is intrigued.
<chrisccoulson> he just seems to be reporting a bug to tell me that his cat sat on his keyboard
<TheMuso> That is amusing.
<ryanpg> Hi there, not sure if this is the right place to ask but... I installed gnome-shell from the gnome3 ppa, all went well except themes are broken, can't install gtk3-engines because it depends on libgtk3.0-0 and that breaks everything :) solutions?
<mimico> ryanpg, possibly gnome-icon-themes-symbolic
<ryanpg> mimico, I'm not finding that package... googling it now
<mimico> *gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
<mimico> my bad
<ryanpg> ahh... well both that and gnome-icon-theme are installed
<mimico> hmm.
<ryanpg> the issue is that gtk3-engines seems to want libgtk3.0-0 and not libgtk3-0
<ryanpg> and installing libgtk3.0-0 means dumping 90% of gnome
<ryanpg> someone over in gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org just told me that PPA isn't fully installable atm
<mimico> 64bit?
<ryanpg> nope, 32... I guess I'll just purge and do jhbuild
<mimico> k
<ryanpg> mimico, but thank you for your help! :)
<mimico> :-)
<psusi> I'm a little new to the whole gnome/gui programming scene... I've always preferred working on kernels and daemons, but the last few days I've been trying to change that.  I have ended up fixing a bug in gnome-power-manager that made it stop respecting the gconf settings to lock the screen or not on suspend or hibernate
<psusi> and I realized that these settings seem like they belong in the preferences gui rather than requiring the user to go digging around in gconf.  Is that correct?  Secondly, do you think this new page I added to the gui looks good or should it be done differently?
<RAOF> psusi: Is there some reason why they're not identically equal to “lock screen on screensaver”?
 * psusi is struggling to figure out photobucket
<RAOF> Use Do's imageshack upload plugin!
<psusi> RAOF, yea... I want my system to lock on hibernate, but not on suspend or general screen saver kicking in
<RAOF> Why?
<RAOF> I mean - that seems like a pretty *specific* desire.  Is it something that enough people will/should want to do that it is usefully exposed in preferences?
<psusi> so you think that most people either want to always lock when the screen saver kicks in, or never?  so why bother adding the checkbox to the preferences dialog?
<RAOF> Which checkbox?
<psusi> http://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/phreak0r/Screenshot-PowerManagementPreferences.png
<psusi> that's what I've managed so far
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> So, yeah.  I don't think having those options exposed makes sense.
<psusi> so you think it should just start the screen saver and either universally lock or not based on the screen saver setting, unless someone figures out how to go into gconf and set the more specific settings?
<RAOF> Yes.
<psusi> why?
<RAOF> Because those preferences are extremely niche.  If you want some security (lock my screen) then why is hibernate different from suspend?  And you should obviously also lock the keyring in that case, and have the screensaver unlock it.
<RAOF> I'll admit that lock on screensaver might be sufficiently different to lock on suspend/hibernate, though.
<psusi> RAOF, yea, I think plenty of people don't want it to lock every time they don't touch the keyboard for 5 minutes
<psusi> I was also thinking of maybe using a drop down list with the options to lock on [suspend, hibernate, neither, both], but it was easiest to add a checkbox tied to the existing bool gconf key
<RAOF> I'd say there should be at most one checkbox.
<RAOF> I'd probably side towards locking iff the user needs to enter a password at login.
<psusi> if the options are there though, why hide them from the gui?
<RAOF> It's a tradeoff for users like you who want to do something strange :)
<psusi> I was thinking about that the other night... it seems to be part of the gnome philosophy right?  if it's kind of esoteric, don't bother exposing it in the gui, make people use gconf?
<psusi> seems like what we need is a secret keystroke to enable the gui equivalent of --verbose... something you can hit to say show me all the goodies! ;)
<RAOF> gnome-plumbing.
<psusi> ?
<RAOF> That's the project you're thinking of :)
<psusi> hrm... not finding much on it so far...
<psusi> doesn't look like it ever got off the ground ;(
<RAOF> I think there's at least *some* code, but you're right, it's not exactly taking the world by storm.
<psusi> many applications have an "advanced" settings button to put all the esoteric stuff behind
<psusi> it seems like gnome doesn't like that idea
<RAOF> Right.  It clutters things up, encourages making options where fixing a problem would be better, and *everyone* hits the advanced settings button at some point.
<psusi> how does it clutter things up?  it reduces clutter by hiding esoteric options unless you really want them?
<RAOF> Well, it's an extra tab / button that doesn't have an obvious reason.
<RAOF> It's a grab-bag of options that would naturally be elsewhere, but aren't because they're not important enough.
<psusi> yea, but one button is a very small amount of clutter to continue to allow access to many options hidden behind it
<psusi> I agree, rather than gather them all under one place, there should be a way to just make them show up in their natural position
<psusi> a sort of global --verbose or I'm an advanced user option that makes them show up all over rather than in a tightly constrained grab bag
<kklimonda> meh, you are talking like a real kernel hacker :}
<psusi> not surprising ;)
<psusi> I'm still getting used to this whole gui thing ;)
<kklimonda> the magical button that toggles a number of options in the interface sucks - I've seen software that does that, and it's not pretty.
<psusi> the underlines on accelerator keys are hidden until you hold down the alt key, maybe something like that could be done for more esoteric options
<psusi> ohh?
<psusi> why isn't it pretty?  and more importantly, how is it worse than forcing people to dig around in gconf? ;)
<kklimonda> same for the --verbose flag - the problem with adding more buttons, checkboxes, tabs, and text entries is that they really clutter interface, and only a small minority of users is going to ever need them
<psusi> well that's why they aren't shown normally
<kklimonda> yeah - but they have to be there, they have to be designed, and taken into account.
<psusi> yea
<psusi> it's one thing if the devs don't feel like taking the time to add an option to the gui preferences screen because it is so esoteric... but if someone wants to take the time, the question is, how to do so that both avoids clutter for most people, but still provides the option for advanced users
<kklimonda> psusi: but advanced users have gconf - there is nothing hard about it..
<kklimonda> psusi: if something is popular enough there are tools like ubuntu-tweak or gnome-tweak (new tool in gnome3) that can provide ui for that.
<psusi> kklimonda, ADVANCED users do, yes... but... well... not quite so advanced users don't ;)
<psusi> those struggling in the middle are screwed
<kklimonda> middle class is always getting shorter end of the stick :)
<psusi> indeed
<kklimonda> It's simply impossible to create something that fits all needs so we have to compromise. GNOME has always been about creating simple, and usable desktop.
<kklimonda> KDE3 went the other way
<kklimonda> and I still remember applications that had 3 different configuration dialogs :)
<lifeless> kklimonda: actually, gnome /became/ about that; it wasn't initially
<psusi> there should be a way to get the best of both worlds
<psusi> that's why I started thinking of a magic key you can smack to verbose++
<kklimonda> lifeless: right, I've oversimplified - I've meant GNOME 2, which has introduced HIG
<psusi> that way it isn't clutter unless someone thinks to themselves, gee, I'm looking for something that seems like it should be here, I wonder if it's just hidden by default?
<kklimonda> psusi: you will love the fact that in GNOME3 you can't even change Gtk+ theme without running gnome-tweak ;)
<psusi> I've never even looked at gnome-tweak
<kklimonda> it's a new project, created for GNOME 3
<psusi> ohh, I was thinking ubuntu-tweak
<lifeless> kklimonda: metacity 4 eva
<kklimonda> it's called gnome-tweak-tool actually
<kklimonda> psusi: you should really talk with mpt, or some other ux folks - they can explain the drawbacks of "advanced" button better.
<psusi> kklimonda, I agree that it isn't good to lump all esoteric options under an advanced button... but there should be some way to tell the system that you are looking for more options and don't care if it adds clutter... telling users to use gconf just seems like a cop-out
<psusi> the magical "zoom in and enhance", hehe...
 * psusi asks for OPONIES while he's at it
<kklimonda> -ENOPONIES :P
<psusi> --use-the-force-luke
<lifeless> so the whole thing about options is often misrepresented
<lifeless> the thing is that *if* you can make it better without an option, that is clearly a win: simpler code, less defects, less maintenance
<lifeless> easier for users to train each other because there is less variation
<psusi> in other words, don't make it an option if it is a universally good change
<kklimonda> there is no such thing like an "universally good change" but noone has said that you have to please everyone.
<RAOF> And also *push back* on options before you've been convinced that it can't be done better.
<kklimonda> right, once you have introduced some new setting, it's pretty much impossible to remove it :)
<lifeless> jdubs recent series of posts about gnome culture have a pretty good analysis of this meme
<kklimonda> you would have to rename your application, or rewrite a huge chunks of it.
<psusi> that seems like an argument for changing/removing a feature rather than converting it to an option
<lifeless> kklimonda: thats not true at all
<lifeless> if you remove an option you need to be willing to wear the feedback
<kklimonda> lifeless: feedback, not the outcry for restoring it, and threats of forking your application.
<psusi> but if you decide to make it an option, why should it NOT be accessible without going into gconf was more the issue I was contemplating
<lifeless> kklimonda: depends on the option obviously
<lifeless> kklimonda: but if you've got *that many objectors* its pretty good data about the importance of supporting their use case.
<psusi> lock on screen saver vs suspend vs hibernate is already an option, my question is, why is there no way to configure it in the g-p-m preferences dialog?
<RAOF> It's a cop-out, basically.
<kklimonda> psusi: I see options that are not available in the gui as situational tweaks.
<kklimonda> psusi: by your definition we should provide gui for g-p-m to switch between suspend on the remaining batter %, or the remaining time
<kklimonda> psusi: and then additional controls to tweak the numbers
<lifeless> kklimonda: thats not what psusi argued at all though
<kklimonda> lifeless: but you have to put the line somewhere.
<lifeless> kklimonda: its not about the line
<lifeless> kklimonda: its about asking how we can improve the syste,
<psusi> kklimonda, if it's an option you can set via gconf, yes, why not?
<lifeless> for instnace, on the time vs % issue, I don't see any use case for a % based limit *unless* time based limits are unreliable.
<lifeless> And as it turns out, time based limits are terribly unreliable.
<lifeless> g-p-m, for all its 500MB footprint, is terrible about remaining runtime estimation on my hardware.
<lifeless> (and btw, 500MB for a battery manager? WTF!)
<kklimonda> 500M of what?
<psusi> huh?  it's 10mb
<lifeless> virt, resident is 150MB
<lifeless> sorry, 200MB
<lifeless>  2354 robertc   20   0  448m 198m 2680 S    0  2.6   0:55.31 gnome-power-man
<kklimonda> huh
<kklimonda> 1000       850  0.0  0.7  78392 29164 ?        Sl   Mar29   0:00 gnome-power-manager
<kklimonda> and I blame nvidia for that
<psusi> lifeless, rss here is 8.7m
<RAOF> Mine's 5.5m
<lifeless> RAOF: want a bug ? :P
<lifeless> RAOF: I just figured it was terrible
<kklimonda> well, 500M is terrible :)
<lifeless> yes, yes it is :)
<RAOF> I'm not sure what to do with such a bug; a pmap might be interesting,though.
<kklimonda> there are lots of settings in gconf that has probably been introduced years before, and now they can't remove them as they are used.
<lifeless> RAOF: I can ubuntu-bug it up, if you like
<psusi> vsz is in general, ridiculously huge, and should be ignored.
<kklimonda> there are keys like /apps/gnome-search-tool/disable_quick_search_second_scan with description "This key determines if the search tool disables the use of the find command after performing a quick search."
<kklimonda> or even /apps/gnome-search-tool/show_additional_options heh
<RAOF> lifeless: You might as well, attaching pmap -x $(pidof gnome-power-manager); it's certainly a bug!
<psusi> my g-p-m has 8792 rss and 176984 vsz... I've long given up on even looking at the vsz of gnome apps
<lifeless> RAOF: shouldn't that be a apport hook ?
<RAOF> lifeless: It's not common information to ask for.
<psusi> hell, x-chat has a vsz of 426m but only 30.9m rss
<lifeless> admittedly, its not as bad as chromium
<lifeless> 740M for one web page
<lifeless>  3085 robertc   20   0 1642m 739m 3100 S    0  9.6   1:10.51 chromium-browse
<psusi> lifeless, yep... similar results here.. hence, ignore vsz, it's meaningless
<lifeless> psusi: its only meaningless when its shared libraries
<lifeless> psusi: when its swap, its meaningful
<psusi> when it's shared anything
<lifeless> sure
<RAOF> It's annoying how difficult it is to distinguish between the two.
<psusi> I've got no swap, but thunderbird is showing 858m virt, but only 139 rss and 30.9 shared
<psusi> indeed
<lifeless> 0000000000942000       0  194932  194256 rw---    [ anon ]
<lifeless> RAOF: ^
<RAOF> !!!
<RAOF> Something is horribly broken.  Valgrinding it might reveal leaks, I guess.  Does it start out so big, or grow so over time?
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/745420
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745420 in gnome-power-manager "high res (and virtual) memory sizes" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Please be to not dirtying 200MiB of memory.
<RAOF> Hm.  In other “why are you so big” news… indicator-datetime-service probably shouldn't be using 270MiB RSS.
<lifeless> RAOF: pmap is there
<lifeless> RAOF: I'm not sure if it grows or not
<RAOF> That should be pretty easy to check, though; just restart it?
<lifeless> RAOF: sure
<lifeless> but if there is stuff you want from the current process, should get that first
<RAOF> Not that I can think of; my next step would generally be a valgrind check.
<lifeless> RAOF: fresh started instance pmap attached to the bug
<RAOF> Right.  So, it's leaking over time.
<lifeless> RAOF: it seems to stabilise at 500m
<lifeless> RAOF: so I suspect something like a cache
<lifeless> RAOF: (500MB virt; 200M rss)
<RAOF> That could be its time-to-empty/charge history feature happening.
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> I swap batteries from time to time, and go on off power a lot as I wander around
<RAOF> I guess you could check natty?  I'll see if I can reproduce that by wandering around on/off power.
<lifeless> RAOF: I should upgrade, just been afraid
<RAOF> You can be a beta 1 tester :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Is there a way you can query X as to how much VRAM is available? I'd like to get an exact figure of how much VRAM my Thinkpad's Intel GPU is taking from system RAM.
<TheMuso> More out of curiosity than anything else, the notebook has tons of RAM.
<bryceh> TheMuso, there is xrestop which shows pixmap memory usage, which isn't total vram but it might give some insights
<RAOF> TheMuso: I'm not sure that the question actually makes sense any more; I'm not sure that the GPU actually steals memory.
<RAOF> Rather it'll dynamically acquire and release memory as necessary.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ah, that makes sense.
<RAOF> Certainly before GEM/KMS it stole a fixed chunk of memory, but I don't *think* that's the case anymore.
<TheMuso> bryceh: Thanks.
<bryceh> TheMuso, cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/*vram* shows some vram related data on my radeon.  ymmv
<bryceh> # cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/*vram* | tail -n 1
<bryceh> total: 131072, used 37553 free 93519
<TheMuso> Ok thanks.
 * RAOF investigates what's new in intel /sys
<RAOF> Oh, that's right.  /sys/kernel/debug is now restricted.
<RAOF>  /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_gem_objects are what you're after.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<RAOF> I have ~500MiB worth of objects there, most of which are inactive.
<TheMuso> I like the fact that the amount of RAM used for intel GPUs is now dynamic.
<TheMuso> At least in Linux
<TheMuso> One can only hope Windows does the same...
<RAOF> I'd presume so; one of the prerequisites for DX 10 hardware/drivers is a sane memory manager.
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> This is weird, in /sys/kernel/debug/dri I have 0 and 64.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I'm not entirely sure what the 64 is to be honest :)
<TheMuso> Well I get the same on my desktop with my radeon card.
<TheMuso> 0 and 64.
<TheMuso> Speaking of Windows, one really nice thing that the Thinkpad power management software does is completely disable/hot unplug the optical drive when not in use for a period of time, to the point where Windows doesn't know its there, but power is still being fed to it.
<TheMuso> So you press the eject button, and windows sees it again and you can use it.
<TheMuso> Really neat.
<RAOF> That's pretty cool.
<RAOF> I'm in the market for a new laptop, but no-one seems to make the laptop I want :)
<TheMuso> What do you want?
<RAOF> Basically: I'd like a 13" macbook with a faster processor, discrete graphics card, and higher resolution screen :)
<TheMuso> Right.
<RAOF> There are any number of things which satisfy some subset of these critera, but nothing that satisfies all ;)
 * TheMuso nods.
<TheMuso> Nothing in the lenovo range?
<RAOF> Oh, and a multitouch screen would be nice for actually, you know, *testing* the multitouch stuff Chase wants me to upload :)
<TheMuso> haha
<RAOF> The x220 is promising, but no discrete chip.  The new t420s might be what I'm looking for, although that's a bit bigger at 14" and has an nvidia chip rather than the ati chip I'd prefer.
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Nice to know the discrete chip you want is AMD.
<RAOF> That's not *entirely* because I expect it to work better; it's because it's the chip I'm most likely to be able to get wine working on with free drivers. :)
<TheMuso> lol ok.
<RAOF> I'd also expect it to work better out of the box, though.
<TheMuso> What are you wanting to use in wine?
<RAOF> Just have worse proprietary drivers.
<RAOF> Civ 5, Portal 2, that sort of thing…
<TheMuso> Ok so you want to play games, fair enough.
<TheMuso> Things that are generally rather GPU intensive.
<RAOF> There 'aint any other windows software I'm pining for!
<TheMuso> Well I didn't know that. :p
<RAOF> True
<TheMuso> robert_ancell, RAOF, did either of you manage to see Four Corners on Monday night, about the A380 fault from last year?
<RAOF> Oh, no I didn't.  That sounds quite topical!
<RAOF> It should be on iview, though, so I'll watch it sometime!
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, nope
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, interesting?
<TheMuso> Yes, they went through and talked about exactly what happened.
<TheMuso> Including a rather elaborate re-enactment.
<TheMuso> Yes, I suggest watching/downloading from iview.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bryceh: FYI, fglrx is on the DVDs, coordinating with #u-release to accept it
<tjaalton> pitti: huh?
<pitti> in ship, no in the live session
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> nvidia too?
<bryceh> pitti, ah right, forgot
<pitti> yes
<pitti> I don't think it warrants rebuilding the DVDs, though; it's just in ship, not in the live session or anything
<pitti> i. e. if people install it, they should get it from the archive
<pitti> bryceh, tjaalton: ok, accepting
<pitti> bryceh: I guess this package still has the ABI dep problem on amd64?
<Amaranth> RAOF: btw iirc DX 11 requires a sane memory manager but the requirements were relaxed for DX 10 because nvidia couldn't get going in time for vista
 * pitti -> vaccination, bbl
<RAOF> Amaranth: nvidia?  I thought it was intel (cf: Vista Ready™ lawsuit)
<Amaranth> RAOF: No, intel wanted a way for non-DX10 parts to be vista ready
<RAOF> Regardless *some* version of DX requires a sane memory manager.  Oh, but if it's DX11 then there's no guarantee that intel has one; they have no DX11 parts.
<RAOF> Amaranth: Ah, of course :/
<Amaranth> RAOF: but back when we were having so much trouble with nvidia memory management and compiz I learned they didn't have it fully done on Windows either
<RAOF> Aaaah.
<RAOF> Yeah, that's not really something they'd needed to care too much about before.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Remember everyone complaining about nvidia drivers when Vista was released? They were slow, buggy, etc
<Sweetshark> Morning all.
<Amaranth> morning Sweetshark
<RAOF> Goooood morning.
<ricotz> robert_ancell, hello
<robert_ancell> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> did you had a chance to look at libwnck3, basically it is what you started
<robert_ancell> ricotz, I'm fine with the wnck package btw, please upload
<ricotz> robert_ancell, ok
<desrt> robert_ancell, ricotz; either of you guys know about this intense background flickering problem?
<robert_ancell> desrt, in?
<desrt> shell
<desrt> on login or setting the background from the control centre, the background flickers very rapidly between the desired image and complete blackness for a couple of seconds before randomly settling on one or the other (ie: sometimes the background, sometimes blackness)
<robert_ancell> desrt, in the GNOME3 PPA?
<desrt> yes
<ricotz> desrt, hmm, no, probably a driver issue?
<desrt> it doesn't seem like a driver issue because the problem persists
<ricotz> desrt, you were able and updated everything?
<desrt> ricotz: i'm avoiding upgrades at the moment in order to reduce the number of things i accidentally pull in from your ppa :)
<desrt> but i'm up to date as of yesterday
<desrt> (it was happening before then for a day or two)
<desrt> it almost looks like two things are fighting with each other to have the background be black or not
<ricotz> desrt, is this on nvidia blob?
<desrt> ironlake
<desrt> +1 for awesome use of the word 'blob', though :)
<didrocks> good morning
<desrt> didrocks: sup?
<didrocks> hey desrt, do you enjoy your trip? :)
<desrt> ya.  it's going pretty nicely so far.
<desrt> having fun with some of the PPAs at the moment
<ricotz> desrt, yeah, best way to name it ;) -- cant find any bug reports for intel, but nvidia had a similar problem
<desrt> ricotz: if we've seen the problem on nvidia and intel as well then maybe it's not a driver problem
<ricotz> desrt, i am on 270.30 without problems though
<desrt> hm.  interesting.
<desrt> do you still experience the problem with slowness when notification icons are present?
<didrocks> desrt: excellent. That's everytime the same kind of "fun" with drivers and such :)
<ricotz> desrt, yes
<desrt> so the weird thing is that i never had it before and then after upgrading maybe 4 days ago i had the problem, and have it 100% of the time
<desrt> i should check my apt log...
<ricotz> desrt, maybe a clutter bug then
<desrt> it could have been really a lot of things
<desrt> there was a massive number of upgrades
<desrt> maybe it was libpcre
<desrt> would be nice if we had apt-bisect :)
<desrt> had an X server upgrade here too
<ricotz> desrt, there seems to be workaround for the nvidia issue, perhaps it solves intel too http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=157326
<ricotz> desrt, you are running the x-stack from natty repo?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> nothing fancy there
<desrt> ricotz: i'll try this patch.  give me a moment.
<ricotz> just apply it and restart gnome-shell should be enough
<desrt> ya.  that's what i'm doing
<ricotz> ;)
<desrt> not fixed
<desrt> it was just changing the priority to 500, right?
<desrt> ya...
<ricotz> looks so, yes
<desrt> it's an a substantially different offset in my version of the file
<ricotz> does the flickering effect the whole screen or only a part of it?
<desrt> just the background
<desrt> and only when trying to set the background
<ricotz> have you turned on the nautilus-desktop?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> maybe i should try that, though :)
<desrt> is that a dconf key or something these days?
<ricotz> i was thinking if you are using it, it might be the cause
<ricotz> use can the gnome-tweak-tools
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-tweak-tool
<desrt> ah.  i've heard rumours about this mythical tool
<ricotz> you can start it right out of the source folder
 * desrt hopes it is small
<desrt> having nautilus draw the desktop fixes it
<desrt> i love tweak tool!
<ricotz> hmm, so i might need to turn it off then to see the problem :P
<ricotz> nope, works fine
<desrt> i'm tempted to leave nautilus rendering the desktop so i don't see the problem anymore :p
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hellio pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> seb128: pretty good, thanks!
<pitti> how about yourself?
 * pitti prepares for a mixed release / patch pilot day
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine thanks, ready for a mixed iso testing, bug triaging day
<seb128> ok, pitti just beat me to the g-c-c button id thing while I was reviewing the commits
<seb128> pitti, will you commit to the packaging vcs as well?
<pitti> oh, sorry for overlapping then
<pitti> seb128: already at it
<seb128> ok
<pitti> you are too fast!
<seb128> pitti, btw the gtk bug just assigned to our team is an indicator issue and fixed in natty
<pitti> oh, awesome, I didn't get to that one yet
<seb128> pitti, btw do you watch all desktop bugs?
<pitti> seb128: I don't, but I'm subscribed to oem-priority bugs
<seb128> just wondering how you noticed the gcc one since it was not assigned to the team or anything
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> it makes sense ;-)
<pitti> I can't keep up with them all, I'm afraid -- I don't have seb128 powers
<didrocks> pitti: (it's blackmagic) :) hey pitti!
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs seb128 as well
<pitti> seb128: and I need 4 more bug fixes to catch up with mvo :)
 * pitti pats https://bugs.launchpad.net/~pitti/+assignedbugs?field.status=Fix+Committed  -- take that, mvo!
 * pitti hugs mvo
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti gets into the plane seat
<seb128> pitti, hum
<seb128> pitti, happy piloting! ;)
<pitti> thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: what's the "hum"?
<seb128> pitti, nothing, I was about to make a comment about bug fixed and didrocks but decided to not ;)
<pitti> I've given up trying to chase him :)
<didrocks> \o/
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> we get quite some pygtk UnicodeDecodeError crashes nowadays
<pitti> didrocks: looking forward to another 43 from https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.status=Fix+Committed :)
<seb128> it's weird
<seb128> did something change in regard of encoding, utf handling?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I fixed another bunch of them yesterday
<pitti> 2.7 changed the unicode handling a bit to be a bit closer to 3.0
<pitti> but some things actually work better now
<mvo> pitti: oh? time to get into gears it seems ,)
<didrocks> pitti: we decided to not stop at 42, still 2 days to go! :-)
<mvo> (for me)
<pitti> mvo: well, you are already -- you are first on the list (not counting ueber-didrocks)
<seb128> mvo, hey, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, bah, bug #745022, seems the bug pattern is not working?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745022 in apport "apport-gtk assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:462: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745022
<mvo> seb128: danke, gut!
<pitti> didrocks: bug 737467  perhaps? :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737467 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737467
<seb128> pitti, bug #738939 is weird but seems to affect some users
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 738939 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in __init__(): must be a subtype of GObject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738939
<pitti> seb128: looking
<pitti> seb128: (the bug pattern one first)
<ricotz> seb128, hi, are icon theme updates still possible?
<didrocks> pitti: should be fixed with the bunch of signal and handler disconnection that are already landed or about to lan :)
<didrocks> land*
<pitti> seb128: ah
<seb128> the second one is not specific to apport, jockey has similar ones
<pitti> <!-- bdmurray - 2011-03-23 disabling temporarily to see if it is still happening on natty.
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, so yes, it is ;)
<seb128> ricotz, define icon theme
<seb128> ricotz, gnome-icon-theme-symbolic for example can be updated
<pitti> seb128: bah, I can't even open the original bug any more
<seb128> ricotz, we will not likely update g-i-t though
<ricotz> seb128, elementary-icon-theme
<seb128> ricotz, guess it can be updated, I've no clue about it but it's not on the default installation
<seb128> so should be easier to get a freeze break approval
<ricotz> seb128, yes the symbolic theme can be synced
<seb128> ricotz, right, it's on my list of things to sync after the beta freeze
<ricotz> elementary-icon-theme is the default for xubuntu and lubuntu
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<seb128> ok, so check with them
<seb128> you will likely need a freeze break approval for the update with a rational
<ricotz> seb128, alright
<seb128> pitti, do you have any clue about that nautilus crash btw?
<pitti> seb128: it's next on my list, but haven't had time for it yet
<pitti> I don't seem to get it, so I'll need to play around with it (or stare hard at the trace and patches)
<pitti> seb128: it's now the only "in progress" bug on my list, though
<seb128> pitti, ok, rodrigo said he would have some extra time to help on some GNOME bugs now that he's done mostly with unity work
<pitti> just patch pilot got in the way today
<seb128> pitti, so maybe bounce him his way if you want
<pitti> oh, feel free to steal, of course :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #740765 if you want to have a go to this one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740765 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740765
<didrocks> desrt: is there a convienent hidden function to transform a bitmask to a gvariant? :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: if you have some time, would you like to have a look at bug 707705?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707705 in vino "Vino not accepting incoming connection to more than a single desktop session when the "network_interfaces=lo" option is set" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707705
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes
<pitti> rodrigo_: that one is rather important for OEM
<desrt> didrocks: array of booleans, or something?
<pitti> rodrigo_: that would be appreciated
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, let's put those 2 on your buglist to start then
<rodrigo_> pitti: are you working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/740765 ? it's in progress and assigned to you, or can I take it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740765 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,In progress]
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's what I was just asking before pinging you
<pitti> rodrigo_: TBH I think the other is more important; I think I can deal with the nautilus one (just not today, but we're frozen anyway)
<seb128> if you read the backlog ;-)
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, but that means I have to iterate to every bit in the mask, hence I wanted to know if there was already that in gvariant to avoid rewritting this. Seems not, so I'll, thanks! :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, start with the vino one then please
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> bah
<seb128> something since yesterday is breaking my keypad, annoying
<desrt> didrocks: i guess it will require about 4-5 lines :)
<seb128> I swear it was working when I logged in
<desrt> didrocks: why not send the bitmask as a uint, though?
<pitti> seb128: oh, wait -- I debugged that with claire the other day
 * pitti digs out IRC logs
<pitti> seb128: does gconftool --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/acces
<pitti> sibility
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> seb128: does this help: gconftool --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/accessibility
<didrocks> desrt: I want to output it through dbus as a debug statement without firing up gcaltool each time to convert it back ;)
<didrocks> desrt: ok, will iterate then!
<pitti> seb128: it took me 2 hours to get to that when debugging claire's broken keypad after a maverick upgrade
<pitti> (the upgrade apparently was unrelated, just coincidence)
<desrt> didrocks: makes sense
<desrt> didrocks: something that might be neat is an API in GObject to convert a registered flag type to a strv of the nicks of the individual bits that are set
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks, it was mousekeys_enable set to ture
<seb128> true
<seb128> I've turned a11y on and off the other day to try a bug but I didn't think it would have been related to the keyboard issues
<seb128> pitti, you just saved me hours of head scratching ;-)
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> \o/
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, we are using enums right now, but that would be neat :)
<kamstrup> mvo: good morning, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/745243 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745243 in unity-2d "[dash] wrong search result in Chinese" [Critical,New]
<kamstrup> mvo: i was wondering if you had some working knowledge in xapian vs ibus/chinese..?
<pitti> didrocks: btw, do you know about lp-set-dup <master> <bug1> <bug2> ..?
<pitti> didrocks: it's very handy for duplicating a lot of bugs (which have dupes themselves), and isn't affected by timeouts
<didrocks> pitti: oh no, I'll do that then, thanks a lot (no right now as I want to finish something first and the list of dup is long) :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hey, *shhh*, want something sponsored? only five dollahs
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> pitti, you can also directly open the duplicate page for the bug which has not timeout issue
<pitti> didrocks: I can't do it myself, as you typoed the master bug (it's not 74167)
<didrocks> pitti: don't worry, I'll do it :)
<pitti> seb128: so you are saying bug 551809 is fixed in natty in some indicator bits? do you happen to know where?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551809 in gtk+2.0 "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<pitti> seb128: (I don't see indicator stuff in the trace)
<seb128> pitti, the most recent libappindicator upload
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<pitti> duping to bug 729150 then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729150 in libappindicator "libappindication crashes in gtkstatusicon code on update" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729150
<seb128> right, you can read the bug if you are interested
<seb128> but it might be a bug in gtk as well, they workaround it now though by stopping using gicon
<seb128> pitti, it's happening basically for things using the notification area fallback (i.e when no indicator applet is in use) when the icons are updated
<seb128>  
<seb128> kamstrup, hey
<seb128> kamstrup, so the gwibber account desktop is named "compte de microblogage" in french
<seb128> kamstrup, but when I type "blog" in the application place it has no match, is that a bug?
<seb128> or you don't do substring matching this way?
<kamstrup> seb128: no substring matching
<kamstrup> (and I think that's a feature :-))
<seb128> kamstrup, well, having nothing matching "blog" sucks ;-)
<seb128> kamstrup, what you basically say is that it should be adressed by adding keywords
<seb128> ?
<kamstrup> seb128: indeed. the .desktop metadata sucks in general, but that's part of a much bigger problem
<kamstrup> the .desktop files where just not designed to have search friendly metadata
<seb128> why don't you do subtring searches?
<kamstrup> I think substring matching works for apps like Do and Synapse because the show *1* result. When you show many results they will just flood you with useless junk because there are so many matches
<Amaranth> You could only do substring matching if you're not getting many matches normally
<kamstrup> substring matching on 2,4k apps from the software center is not gonna be fun on a netbook
<kamstrup> also seems that substring matching is just a band aid because the .desktop metadata is so bad
<kamstrup> band aids are ok, if it improves the UX of course
<seb128> well GNOME3 has a Keywords key in their .desktop to solve that issue
<kamstrup> but my gut tells me that substring matching is a can of worms
<seb128> so let's wait for next cycle
<kamstrup> indeed
<Amaranth> What are you searching now? The file name and the Name and Comment keys?
<seb128> kamstrup, thanks
<kamstrup> name, generic name, exec, and comment
<kamstrup> with ranking boosted descendingly in that order
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, wth?
<seb128> pitti, how did you duplicate that g-s-d crash bug?
<pitti> lp-set-dup 729150  551809
<seb128> pitti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=646209 -> wrong component, bugzilla has a l10n component
<ubot2> Gnome bug 646209 in general "Wrong time format shown at login screen (gdm) for locale pt-PT" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pitti, so .po patches should be opened on l10n, locale concerned
<pitti> seb128: hm, gdm only has "general" and "docs"?
<seb128> so it reaches the translators
<seb128> pitti,"l10n", not "gdm" ;-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sorry "product" l10n
<seb128> component "pt"
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, dup -> please use launchpad, your lp-set-dup sent a mail by bug it reassigned where launchpad do it silently
<pitti> seb128: LP timed out :/
<seb128> pitti, use <bugnumber>/+duplicate
<seb128> that should not timeout
<seb128> it's a page with only the dup entry
<pitti> ah, thanks; will remember next time
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=646209 fixed
<ubot2> Gnome bug 646209 in Portuguese from Portugal [pt] "Wrong time format shown at login screen (gdm) for locale pt-PT" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, it's basically the equivalent of opening the bug on the langpack for us
<pitti> ah, after an unity --reset the "semi-maximize" actually works -- nice!
<seb128> pitti, translators deal with translations on GNOME, not maintainers
<mvo> kamstrup: thanks for the pointer, I have not seen this one yet. I need to look into it
<mvo> kamstrup: though my chinese is that that great ;)
<kamstrup> mvo: bugger, i was hoping you were fluent :-)
<mvo> kamstrup: I look into it now, probably the xapian index that is not properly build with the localized names
<seb128> pitti, can you add bug #572260 to your review list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572260 in gnome-menus "package python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572260
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> pitti, it seems lucid specific, just closed a bunch of duplicates though
<seb128> well bug #608535
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608535 in gnome-menus "package python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608535
<seb128> could be the same issue
<seb128> there is a suggested patch for it
<pitti> will look at them both
<Sweetshark> hmmm, when trying to do a build in my lucid pbuilder I get a lots and lots of errors after "dependency problems prevent configuration of pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy", what might I be doing wrong?
<mvo> kamstrup: I added info to the bug, I suspect its a non-systemwide chinese setting, that is currently known to not fully work (i.e. the xapian index is build for the defualt language only currently)
<kamstrup> mvo: yeah, i was thinking something like that as well
<kamstrup> mvo: do you do anything special to handle chinese - because it appears the matching is wrong for installed apps as well (where I create an in-mem index of the gnome-menu contents)
<mvo> kamstrup: no special handling here, what is wrong exactly?
<mvo> kamstrup: installed stuff looks fine for me, but I can't do searches as I don't know what to type into ibus :/
<kamstrup> mvo: from what I can tell the lower unity window here should match Empathy, not the stuff that it actually does https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67620390/Screenshot.png
<mvo> hm, ok
<mvo> I think I will add code that builds multiple indexes
<mvo> for each installed language
<Amaranth> kamstrup: I thought you didn't do substring matching
<kamstrup> Amaranth: prefix matching on each indexed term
 * mvo goes to get some lunch
<mvo> maybe chinese today ;)
<kamstrup> So "aw" "bl" "po" all match "Awesome Blog Post!"
<Amaranth> oh, I see
<Amaranth> I thought you just did prefix matching of the entire Name
<Amaranth> But you split on spaces
<kamstrup> oh, yeah, that would be a bit limited
<kamstrup> we split on non-alphanumeric characters right now I think
<kamstrup> So "disp" matches "gnome-display-properties"
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice, lp-set-dup dups as well duplicates of duplicates to the master bug as the UI does for a short time, excellent :)
<Amaranth> kamstrup: That explains why I can search for "display" and get "Monitors" as a result
<pitti> didrocks: yes, that's the main point of it; but see seb128's concern about email spam above
<Amaranth> kamstrup: since it matches display in gnome-display-properties
<pitti> didrocks: so it seems using /+duplicate is better
<Amaranth> When I first saw that I actually thought you were doing tagging
<didrocks> ok, too late for this one though, sorry seb128 :)
<seb128> didrocks, no worry, I hate you now but it's ok ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: it doesn't change then? :-)
<kamstrup> Amaranth: hehe, no. We're just lucky with the metadata :-)
<Amaranth> RAOF, bryceh: I thought everyone knew nvidia's libGL caused lots of extra memory usage
<Amaranth> KDE even has some complex hack to avoid this because they have so many GL apps
<Amaranth> I doubt you'll get them to change, it has been like this so long I believe even KDE3 had a similar hack
<Amaranth> (looking at bug 725434)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<RAOF> I certainly didn't know that until I looked.
<Amaranth> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3959
<Sweetshark> whats the story about gcj-native-helper? I had that as a dep in my last lucid release, but now I get "pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: gcj-native-helper which is a virtual package." in the pbuilder. Any hints?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hi :)
<rodrigo_> hi ricotz
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you add bug #740729 to your list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740729 in gnome-control-center "The indicators for gnome-control-center should be extended with icon/accessible descriptions." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740729
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I guess it's an easy one if you know what to do ;-)
<ricotz> rodrigo_, great to have gnome-session ;), but there is a problem "default.list" shouldnt be installed
<rodrigo_> ricotz, yes, that's not the only problem I've seen
<rodrigo_> so still working on it
<ricotz> rodrigo_, good, just wanted to point this out, good luck
<rodrigo_> ricotz, thanks :-)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, hmm, I merged it from debian, so it's wrong there also?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, i am not sure how the handle desktop-file-utils
<rodrigo_> ok
<ricotz> the/they
<seb128> rodrigo_, Debian used to ship defaults.list in gnome-vfs but we ship it in desktop-file-utils, it's easier to get updated there
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, if they moved it to gnome-session we should just update it to not install it
<seb128> we want to keep it in desktop-file-utils, it's a smaller source and either to update
<seb128> either->easier
<rodrigo_> ok, I see
<rodrigo_> desrt, oh, you got 2 approvals from r-t for my patch?
<pitti> Sweetshark: hallo! would you mind to join #ubuntu-devel? all devs should be there, and it's easier for other teams to find people
<desrt> rodrigo_: yup.  it's ready to go if you want
<desrt> rodrigo_: but i think we should wait for ray to give his opinion
<rodrigo_> desrt, well, let's wait a couple of days, for Ray's opinion
<desrt> exactly
<rodrigo_> ok, lunch then :)
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<desrt> :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 any idea who I talk to about the new dialogs and such for setting the tz in the clock indicator?
<Sweetshark> pitti: done
<seb128> rickspencer3, mpt and mterry
<mterry> seb128, hello
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you have a specific issue? mterry fixed a stack of issues since the beta freeze
<seb128> hey mterry
<pitti> Sweetshark: danke
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, someone here at millbank showed me some wonky things in the tz picker part that was worrying them
<rickspencer3> I'll follow up with mterry
<seb128> rickspencer3, things like "can enter unknow location without getting feedback" are known and fix commited
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, feel free to raise the issue there if you want
<seb128> there is like 15 bugs fix commited that will land after beta in natty
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<mterry> bcurtiswx, hi!  :)
<bcurtiswx> hey mterry :)
 * vish wonders if PETA knows about the commands chrisccoulson recommends! Bug #745350 ;p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745350 in firefox "while working on Firefox/Gmail, my cat sit down on keyboard " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745350
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> shhhhhh, don't tell them
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know if bug #707007 is still an issue in GNOME3?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707007 in gnome-control-center "Monitor Preferences dialog buttons lacks conformity with rest of OS" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707007
<james_w> chrisccoulson, nice tag :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: this bug is missing the lolcats tag ;)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, feel free to add it ;)
<kklimonda> I would, I just can't think of a good comment :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i think we already used up all the available cat-related jokes ;)
<kklimonda> well, I'm working on "cat got your tongue", but so far nothing has come out of it ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<dobey> mvo: ping
<mvo> dobey: pong
<dobey> mvo: hey, so i'm trying to use aptdaemon from C with dbus, but I am having a very hard time determining when everything is actually done.
<mvo> dobey: is your code available somewhere? what is the problem exactly? that the signals are not good? or timing issues with them?
<rodrigo_> seb128, looking...
<dobey> mvo: it seems that when i get the ExitStatus signal in PropertyChanged, the install/configure of the package has still not yet completed, and it takes several seconds afterward to complete.
<rodrigo_> seb128, we don't have 'close' button anymore, just 'Detect displays' on the left and 'Apply' on the right, so I guess it doesn't apply anymore
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks, so not worth reporting upstream ;-)
<seb128> that will just get autosolved next cycle
<seb128> tedg, bug #745115, can you make anything from the stacktrace?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745115 in indicator-application "indicator-applet-complete crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__POINTER()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745115
<seb128> tedg, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67607315/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> tedg, it's missing the first functions for some reasons but it might have enough infos to be useful?
<seb128> or do you need details?
 * tedg clicks
<tedg> seb128, Not sure, let me look at the code a minute.
<mvo> dobey: hmmmm, is your code available somewhere?
<tedg> seb128, I don't think so.  It seems most likely to be an accessible string change (the only code that has really changed there), but I don't see anything obviously wrong with what it's doing :-/
<tedg> seb128, There is a bug about that update not working though.
<seb128> tedg, ok, let's see if we can get a better stacktrace then
<seb128> tedg, thanks for checking
<dobey> mvo: it's just on my hard disk at the moment, but i can commit/push i guess
<mvo> fwiw, unity consitently crashes for me (bug #742233) on my nviddia box
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742233 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::GraphicsDisplay::GrabKeyboard()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742233
<mvo> dobey: or just mail it, I haven't seen a problem like this yet
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you check on bug #737539 as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737539 in gnome-settings-daemon "[launcher] The "Low disk space" warning appears with title "gnome-settings-daemon"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737539
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<dobey> mvo: ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh and bug #740726 to match the g-c-c one you had earlier
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740726 in gnome-settings-daemon "Gnome-settings-daemon should set icon/accessible descriptions for app indicators." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740726
<seb128> rodrigo_, and I think I'm done with bouncing you bugs for today ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, heh
<rodrigo_> seb128, just keep bouncing, no problem
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/737539 is fixed in 3.0, I guess we can just provide a patch for the 2.32 package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737539 in gnome-settings-daemon "[launcher] The "Low disk space" warning appears with title "gnome-settings-daemon"" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, just do a merge request if you can, I will merge it
<rodrigo_> hmm, well, now that I see the screenshot, I think it's a bug in unity
<rodrigo_> the dialog has the correct title
<rodrigo_> so not sure what it needs for unity launcher to show the correct one?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I guess it's similar to bug #740844 then, I've asked robert_ancell to have a look to that yesterday so let's wait for him to come back
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740844 in unity ""Authenticate" window shows in launcher as "Polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740844
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, looks it's the same issue
<rodrigo_> it looks to me it's on apps that don't set the app name by not calling gtk_init
<rodrigo_> that is, daemons
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, see what macslow wrote on the polkit bug
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> "something like g_application_set_application_id(app, _("Authenticate")) should be used."
<seb128> still it seems there is no reason why those need to be patched, the launcher should be able to get the title
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> because there are lots of apps/daemons that would do that
<rodrigo_> g-p-m I guess also has the same problem
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, the firefox-stable PPA is fully translated now btw
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, cool!, thanks
<ricotz> cyphermox, hi :), do you think it is still possible to split libnm-glib2 in two packages (libnm-glib2 and libnm-glib-vpn1)
<ricotz> cyphermox, while shipping these two libs in one package will cause problem with the transition to nm0.9
<cyphermox> right, but we can still split them later once we prepare the packages for 0.9
<cyphermox> ricotz, I'll look into it
<ricotz> cyphermox, there are already packages ;) and let people test them causes upgrade problems
<cyphermox> ricotz, what do you mean?
<ricotz> cyphermox, simply splitting them and make glib2 hard depend on glib-vpn1 should solve it without breaking anything
<cyphermox> ricotz, yes, I get that, but upgrade problems?
<ricotz> cyphermox, libnm-glib-vpn1 is still there and will be overwritten be the newer packaging
<ricotz> one sec
<ricotz> cyphermox, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/1606258/+listing-archive-extra
<dobey> mvo: sent
<mvo> dobey: thanks, I have a call now, I look when that is finished
<dobey> mvo: ok, thanks
<ricotz> cyphermox, so i mean there are file conflicts while the current natty package ships two libs in one package
<cyphermox> ricotz, you might be missing some further changes to make that work properly, no?
<cyphermox> ricotz, I'm not against it, I just want to really know what's going wrong in your case because if I do the split, I'll likely fall in the same holes ;)
<cyphermox> ricotz, from what I see in your package, looks to me like it would be the soname change that's causing you pain, not the fact that the package is split
<ricotz> cyphermox, i dont think so, the nmglib library got bumped to 4 and also depends on the vpn1 lib, but many packages are linked againt the nmglib2 which cant be uninstalled
<cyphermox> that's another problem... you need to rebuild those too
<ricotz> yes, and this bumps are causing the problem while shipping two public libs in one package
<ricotz> cyphermox, i know that the dependencies would need a rebuild, but i might be possible two let the different nmglib version co-exist
<cyphermox> oh, I see what you mean
<ricotz> so this split would be actually a bugfix in my opinion ;)
<cyphermox> ricotz, like I said, I'm not against it I just don't want to break things one month from release ;)
<ricotz> and let the natty packaging hard depend on the vpn package would harm the current linking
<ricotz> i know what you mean
<cyphermox> ricotz, are you planning on rebuilding the VPN plugins too?
<ricotz> cyphermox, not really, these packages are for testing gnome-shell
<cyphermox> k
<ricotz> and i was hoping since the vpn library version is the same it would work
<ricotz> relying on upstream abi stability
<cyphermox> ok.
<cyphermox> so I'll get started on this, and let you know (shouldn't take long, and it's something I have to do anyway)
<ricotz> so splitting the package is quite a proper fix though ;)
<ricotz> cyphermox, alright, thank you
<ricotz> cyphermox, make the vpn dependency unversioned or (>= 0.8.4)
<cyphermox> ricotz, it's part of what I had to do to reduce the delta with debian
<ricotz> ok
<cyphermox> ricotz, can you file a bug about it please?
<ricotz> cyphermox, can do, so it will be the 525th bug ;)
<ricotz> these are many bugs :(
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128, didrocks, rodrigo_: so the current rebuild test showed some FTBFSes (libgtop2, gnome-games, glib-networking, bamf): can we split them amongst us?
<pitti> (mostly multiarch related)
<didrocks> pitti: I can take bamf
<kenvandine> sure
<rodrigo_> pitti, fine by me
 * kenvandine will take libgtop2
<seb128> pitti, there is a libgtop in unapproved and I wanted to sync on debian so I can do this one
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67639771/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.glib-networking_2.28.0-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz looks easy, do you want to try this one?
 * kenvandine takes gnome-games then
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<rodrigo_> pitti, sure
<pitti> erm, and what do I fix then?
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> well, I guess I'll wait for the next one then :)
<seb128> pitti, there is a new version for the glib one in debian to sync, not sure if that would fix it
<pitti> rebuild is ongoing, after all
<ricotz> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/745769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745769 in network-manager "Update packaging according to libraries" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: unlikely (see log), but I guess it's worth fixing the FTBFS on top of the latest unstable one indeed (<- rodrigo_)
<pitti> kenvandine: I thought robert might want to take gnome-games
<kenvandine> he would be best
<kenvandine> but he isn't here now :)
<kenvandine> humm, our gnome-games packaging branch is out of date
<pitti> rodrigo_: if you have difficulties, please let me know and I can help you or take over
<rodrigo_> pitti, seems easy from a 1st look, so trying, will ping you if it's not that easy :)
<pitti> kenvandine: perhaps robert forgot to push?
<pitti> rodrigo_: cool, thanks
<kenvandine> mterry it appears :)
 * kenvandine gets it in sync
<mterry> kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> the latest bzr branch for gnome-games doesn't match what is in natty
<pitti> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67675825/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.libgtop2_2.28.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> kenvandine: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67645831/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.gnome-games_1%3A2.32.1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kenvandine> mterry, it was ages ago now
<pitti> didrocks: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67608122/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.bamf_0.2.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> FYI
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<pitti> thanks guys, you rock
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I've it opened, looking why the gio module isn't built
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, my 1st thought was to remove the rm command in debian/rules, but it builds fine on x86_64, so is it because on i386 it doesn't generate the .a files?
<pitti> the test rebuild is about half through, so we should expect some more; I'll follow it and take some more
<pitti> didrocks: gio recently changed the module dir for multiarch, didn't it?
<pitti> rodrigo_: they might have changed the library path due to the new multiarch directories
<rodrigo_> ah
<didrocks> pitti: right!
<seb128> dpm, hi, is there any way to see what the last unity template has been imported?
<pitti> rodrigo_: so there might actually be some more to it, like also moving the libraries to the right destination, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: should we upload now for post-beta or just pend the change in a vcs?
<pitti> didrocks: as you prefer
<pitti> didrocks: if it's likely that you'll get more changes post beta (like for bamf), vcs is probably enough
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks! ;)
<pitti> but as we have a frozen queue, uploading is fine
<didrocks> let's avoid an upload for now, I'll upload if we have no more change after beta
<nessita> seb128: ping
<seb128> nessita, pong
<nessita> seb128: can I ask you about your last comment on bug #722485? in theory, you (as user) should not be able to reach the devices tab if you have no UBuntu One credentials (having credentials == having your device configured)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722485 in ubuntuone-control-panel ""Value could not be retrieved" keeps appearing ont the control panel" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722485
<seb128> nessita, what device?
<nessita> seb128: your current computer
<seb128> nessita, I've an account configured on my laptop, I'm syncing files
<nessita> seb128: so, what do you mean with "the device tab display this error in red which is not a real user friendly way to say I've no device configured"?
<seb128> nessita, well, I though device would be i.e a phone
<rodrigo_> so, anyone on i386 can run this command: pkg-config --variable giomoduledir gio-2.0 ?
<seb128> nessita, I've an account and I'm connected, I'm syncing files on u1
<nessita> seb128: are you connected to the internet?
<seb128> nessita, but I don't have any other computer or device identificated
<seb128> nessita, yes, "File Sync is up-to-date" it says
<didrocks> rodrigo_: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gio/modules
<seb128> nessita, and files uploads if I copy those to the UbuntuOne folder
<nessita> seb128: then, you're having any other kind of error. Could you please attach your log file to the bug report? (~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok, on x86_64 it's /usr/lib/gio/modules, so that's the problem then
<didrocks> rodrigo_: are you up to date? it seems it's /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/module
<didrocks> like for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67612895/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.bamf_0.2.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dpm> seb128, otp, will be back to you later
<rodrigo_> didrocks, hmm, not really, haven't upgraded in a few days
<didrocks> rodrigo_: I think you don't have the multiarch love then :)
<pitti> didrocks, rodrigo_: /usr/lib/gio/modules/ is still the fallback path for modules which haven't been converted to multiarch yet
<rodrigo_> yeah
<Amaranth> ah, lovely multiarch paths
<Amaranth> I'll probably never remember them :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok :)
<pitti> Amaranth, didrocks, rodrigo_: FYI, the canonical library dir is /usr/lib/`dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH` now
<pitti> in debian/rules /usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH) should also work
<pitti> kenvandine: ^
<didrocks> thanks :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, well, in this case I guess it's better to use the gio-2.0 pkgconfig variable, as this is the same used in the upstream source, right?
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> rodrigo_: right
<rodrigo_> pitti, testing now a build with that on x86_64, and will do it on i386 as soon as it's ok
<dpm> seb128, on the admin page I see "2011-03-25 18:18:38.414867+00:00" as the last update - does that sound ok? I can't see anything on the imports queue , but imported templates are deleted from the queue history after a couple of days (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity/+imports?field.filter_status=IMPORTED&field.filter_extension=pot)
<dpm> re: unity template
<pitti> rodrigo_: does the .pc have the correct multiarch already? (it ought to)
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> didrocks, dpm: ok, I guess it imports the upstream outdated one since the rules update is failing
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/745774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745774 in unity "the translation template update is broken" [High,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> pitti, not on my system, which is not up-to-date, but updating now
<didrocks> will fix that just after bamf
<didrocks> one pbuilder at a time ;)
<dpm> seb128, ah, ok, thanks for the heads up. Yeah, it probably imports the non-updated pot in the tarball
<didrocks> dpm: there is a variable issue, too bad we don't know which latest update contained a change though
<didrocks> ok, seems slangasek beat me for bamf while I was fixing it :)
<seb128> so maybe I should wait to not duplicate work ;-)
<seb128> pitti, ^ did you sync with steve to make sure we don't all dup work?
<pitti> seb128: doko was discussing the general issues with slangasek, but I didn't ask Steve about particular packages yet
<pitti> I did tell doko, though
<pitti> or, rather, he asked the desktop team to look into those
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, the upload robert_ancell did yesterday for libgtop seems to fix the build
<seb128> so you can cross that one from the list
<pitti> seb128: cool, thanks
<rodrigo_> pitti, lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/glib-networking/fix-ftbf <- builds fine on x86_64 (with upgraded glib), so testing now on i386 and if it works there, I'll submit
<dobey> mvo: any luck?
<mvo> dobey: not yet, but the meeting only ended ~15min or so ago)
<dobey> mvo: oh wow, ok. long call :)
<mvo> dobey: foundations call and then irc meeting :)
<dobey> mvo: that's ok. i just finished lunch :)
<mvo> dobey: I don't see anything obvious, I would like to debug a little bit, but I need more of the code for it. I need to go for dinner soon, could you just mail me more (or point me to a repor?). I can check it out tomorrow morning then
<dobey> mvo: ok
<mvo> thanks!
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, builds fine on both 64 and 32 bits, so https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/glib-networking/fix-ftbf/+merge/55588 is up for review/merge/upload
 * didrocks hugs pitti for dh_translations :)
<didrocks> pitti: however, what do you think about an env var to force intltool to be used? It doesn't here because we are using cmake and there is no intltool official support last time we checked with neil (we are abusing bzr export for this)
<didrocks> pitti: or maybe, I can base on  GETTEXT_PACKAGE, and assume we are using intltool with that
<pitti> re (sorry, was busy in a phone call)
<pitti> rodrigo_: yay you! I'll sponsor in a bit, thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, that looks great; would you mind sending the patch to Debian as well?
<pitti> rodrigo_: they will get multiarch soon as well, then it'll hit them as well
<pitti> and it can already be applied as it is right now
<pitti> didrocks: GETTEXT_PACKAGE in po/Makefile isn't intltool specific
<pitti> didrocks: I'm fine with a variable to force intltool, but I wonder if we can autodetect it in this case?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. should we always call intltool if we are using cmake/
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm going to assume that for now if that's fine with you, I didn't see any support i cmake
<pitti> sure
<pitti> didrocks: as this is currently undefined, feel free to define it :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh, just doing it! ;) building unity to check it's updated
<kenvandine> pitti, should girepository-1.0 go in the multiarch libdir as well?
<kenvandine> i don't have anything there yet, but that seems weird
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, good point -- as they seem to be platform specific, I guess they should
<kenvandine> i just wonder if that breaks anything
<kenvandine> we don't seem to have anything there yet
<dobey> pitti, didrocks: you can detect intltool from po/Makefile
<pitti> kenvandine: more importantly, does our current g-i actually look in the multiarch dir?
<pitti> dobey: does that exist with cmake?
<didrocks> dobey still, cmake doesn't have po/Makefile
<dobey> pitti: intltool doesn't support cmake
<didrocks> dobey: that's what I told, see above
<kenvandine> dobey, i am going to test that theory :)
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> pitti, ^^
<kenvandine> dobey, sorry :)
<dobey> heh
 * kenvandine eats lunch first though :)
<dobey> didrocks: ok, well i'm confirming as intltool maintainer that we don't support it :)
<didrocks> dobey: any plans btw? We are making ugly things in unity to workaround that ;)
<didrocks> pitti: can you have a look at rev 168 of pkgbinarymangler to see if I didn't screw everything
<pitti> didrocks: any chance you can write a little test for this?
<dobey> no current plans, no. i don't kno whow cmake works exactly, and generally avoid it if possible :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh sure, but little little then! :-) </kidding>
<didrocks> dobey: maybe after natty we can have look at that together?
<pitti> didrocks: a test_dh_translations_cmake, similar to test_dh_translations_python()
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I wonder if we actually need the po/Makefile checks in build_pot
<dobey> didrocks: maybe. we can chat in budapest if you want
<didrocks> dobey: that would be nice!
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps it would be sufficient to always call intltool-update with -g?
<pitti> didrocks: and just check if we have $domain
<pitti> didrocks: but the code looks good to me
<didrocks> pitti: I wanted to avoid widespreading the impact, hence this check
<pitti> didrocks: only nitpick: please fix the version number to be 94 :)
<pitti> didrocks: we've got test cases for everything, so I think cleaner code wins
<didrocks> pitti: oh oh ;)
<didrocks> pitti: adding the check and fixing that
<didrocks> pitti: ok, in that case, removing that
<pitti> and also, I'd like to keep having tests for everything, as inevitably we'll get the n+first build system which we also need to support, and then we mustn't break the older stuff
 * didrocks flushes && -e
<pitti> didrocks: and no didrock@localhost in changelog :)
<didrocks> pitti: agreed, doing that now
<pitti> didrocks: cheers
<didrocks> pitti: that will teach me working on my sandbox :p
<Sweetshark> pitti: Now here is a strange one: The build almost completes but on lucid a call to "dh_link -i" complains about a symlink, which it did not on maverick. Any idea why? The "-i" and calling it without any further parameter is not documented, so I am a bit confused by it.
<seb128> tedg, hey
<tedg> seb128, Howdy
<seb128> tedg, will the file, close default menu go away in natty?
<seb128> tedg, I'm asking to know if I still need to backport the gtk patch to get the menu translated or if I should not bother
<tedg> seb128, It will for Unity, but stay for applet.
<seb128> ok, so still worth backporting it
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> ricotz, I have packages ready for NM in my PPA with the changes we discussed
<rodrigo_> pitti, what's the proper way to send a patch to debian?
<pitti> rodrigo_: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting is the canonical method
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: there's a script submittodebian which automates this
<pitti> I haven't used it much
<rodrigo_> ah, cool!
<kenvandine> pitti, so the answer is no... GI doesn't look in the multiarch libdir
<didrocks> pitti: ok, rev 170 sould fix + add a test (which pass, unbelieavable \o/ ;))
<didrocks> dinner time, bbl
<ricotz> cyphermox, looks good and installs fine :) could you add a debdiff to the bug report
<pitti> didrocks: cool, thanks! bzr diff -r 167.. looks fine to me
<pitti> didrocks: just fixed the indentation in r171
<cyphermox> ricotz, I'll upload that as soon as I can ;)
<ricotz> cyphermox, great and hopefully it will be accepted
<cyphermox> bbl
<didrocks> pitti: thanks! Should I upload or should we wait for tomorrow? (not sure if you have other pending changes planned). Next unity will build-dep on it
<cyphermox> ricotz, just confirmed that the vpns work too
<desrt> does anyone know darren's email address?
<ricotz> cyphermox, great
<desrt> the man is ungoogleable
<pitti> didrocks: feel free to upload, I have nothing
<didrocks> pitti: ok, doing then. thanks :)
<sirgad> Hey. Anyone here now how to configure gconf settings or similar on a LiveCD to offer default settings on boot?
<pitti> rodrigo_: sponsored
<Sarvatt> anyone have any idea why compiz doesn't even try to start up in a unity session with fglrx? http://paste.ubuntu.com/587508/ it just goes to a classic session instead, yeah I'm using the unity daily PPA
<Sarvatt> if I unity --replace it comes up fine, except I can't kill the gnome-panel
<Sarvatt> remove fglrx, the unity session works fine again
<didrocks> Sarvatt: run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p and check as well the exit code
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587512/
<didrocks> Sarvatt: and the exit code?
<Sarvatt> 234?
<didrocks> Sarvatt: should be 0, something else means it doesn't work…
<didrocks> hence the fact that gnome-session fallback
<didrocks> Sarvatt: the test tool is changing starting tomorrow and rewritten from scratch, so hopefully, this will be fixed
<Sarvatt> sarvatt@sachiel:/etc/X11$ DISPLAY=:0 /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p || echo $?
<Sarvatt> ..spam
<Sarvatt> 234
<didrocks> yeah, that's why it fallback
<Sarvatt> hrm, wonder if it's https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67681186/compiz_1%3A0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu6%2Br2720%2B201103291330_1%3A0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu6%2Br2723%2B201103301010.diff.gz
<Sarvatt> the compiz check is whats failing
<didrocks> Sarvatt: no, because you can run compiz… and it was a match in the name
<didrocks> Sarvatt: so, the test tool has nothing "compiz" in its name
<didrocks> Sarvatt: anyway, as told, it's rewrittent and the new version will land tomorrow once beta released
<didrocks> Sarvatt: so, compiz is working for you from the ppa + fglrx driver?
<Sarvatt> yeah, unity too, just the session isn't starting it right
<didrocks> Sarvatt: yeah, so hopefully the new unity test tool will fix it
<cyphermox> anyone got a moment to look over https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-mono/icon-cache/+merge/55629 and sponsor it ? :)
 * didrocks waves goodbye, just too tired right now :)
<pitti> good night everyone
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, ping
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey!
<kenvandine> during the multiarch rebuild gnome-games is one of the packages that fails to rebuild
<kenvandine> i took a swing at fixing it... but didn't nail it yet
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, can you finish it off?
<kenvandine> i pushed my changes to the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<kenvandine> dh_girepository: Could not find library libgames-support-gi.so.0
<kenvandine> make: *** [binary-predeb-IMPL/aisleriot] Error 2
<kenvandine> is the current error
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, sure.  man gi, vala, dso linking, multiarch - they're really trying to make our life hard!
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> :)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, oh, I fixed that in the GNOME3 branch, I can do that
<kenvandine> with libdir set to $${prefix}/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)
<kenvandine> oh... then you can revert any changes i made :)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, thx!
<robert_ancell> it's a private library, so dh_girepository goes mental.  I have a patch that moves the typelib to a private location so it doesn't even notice it
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, out of curiousity, why doesn't the typelib get put in a separate gir package?
<kenvandine> great!
<kenvandine> :-D
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-31
<TheMuso> c
 * RAOF puts on his second jumper and curses colds.
<TheMuso> Yeah its cool in Sydney too.
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, are you still there?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, oh, hey again.  Still there now?
<robert_ancell> ;)
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, yup
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, what's up?
<robert_ancell> hey, are the libraries supposed to be in /usr/lib
<robert_ancell> or in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu?
<kenvandine> for amd64
<kenvandine>  $(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, but GIR doesn't work if you put the typelibs there
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, right, I wasn't sure if you were moving them from the built location, but looking again I see that was only the GI files that moved
<kenvandine> which basically means they will conflict if you installed both arches
<kenvandine> yeah, i was experimenting with that
<kenvandine> GIR doesn't find the typelib in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0
<kenvandine> so those still need to go in /usr/lib
<robert_ancell> So the fix is to put it in a private location and use GI_TYPELIB_PATH
<kenvandine> cool
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, so, I'm confused.  What's the point of having multiple versions of libraries if the binaries don't have multiple versions?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, it is a goal
<robert_ancell> is that the next step?
<kenvandine> to be able to install i386 and amd64 side by side
<kenvandine> but i pointed out the typelib problem to pitti today
<kenvandine> it works for everything else
<kenvandine> so we need to sort out having multiarch typelibs
<vish> Amaranth: hi.. around?
<vish> or anyone who knows/dealt-with compiz packaging.. :D
<Amaranth> uh oh
<Amaranth> vish: what's up?
<vish> Amaranth: could you take a look at Bug #438868 ? :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 438868 in compiz "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<Amaranth> oh, ha
<vish> seems it could be an SRU..
<Amaranth> Uh, unless there is a patch attached I'm not the person to talk to
<vish> the bug doesnt affect natty, (compiz 0.9.4)
<vish> Amaranth: the git commit link is there
<Amaranth> vish: Oh, right, maniac ftw
<Amaranth> vish: I have no experience with making SRU packages and don't have any kind of maverick environment
<Amaranth> I can poke at it this weekend or something maybe otherwise I'd poke didrocks or seb128
<Amaranth> didrocks because he does most of the compiz packaging lately and seb128 because he is awesome ;)
<vish> ;)
<micahg> vish: are you sure it doesn't affect natty?  I thought I saw some people complaining in that bug about natty
<vish> micahg: second last comment
<vish> make that third last, i forgot my comment :D
<vish> Amaranth: SRU process i can try but I dont have any experience packaging compiz :D ,hence poked you, i guess we could wait for didrocks or seb128
<Amaranth> compiz 0.9.x git does not have this fix forward ported
<Amaranth> Unless we've got a distro patch...
<Amaranth> So we should port this to 0.9.x and make sure it actually fixes the problem
<vish> hmm, there is another comment saying it does not affect natty; #161
<Amaranth> vish: Yeah, I had an outdated checkout, that patch was forward ported
<vish> cool! now, we'd have to get it in 0.8.6
<Amaranth> Too bad we couldn't just pull 0.8.8 completely
<Amaranth> afaik it's nothing but bug fixes
<Amaranth> For those kinds of bugs
<vish> Amaranth: if its just bug fixes, we could try to get 0.8.8 itself, i guess
<vish> assuming the bugs are either in lp or compiz bugzilla
<micahg> vish: I doubt that'll fly for compiz
<vish> micahg: yup, hence the "could try" :)
<vish> micahg: or is that easier for backports? (though we have 0.9.4 in natty)
<vish> if someone backports 0.9.4 _that_ would be awesome ;)
 * vish looks wishfully at Amaranth ;p
<Amaranth> Yeah, the DX team has already shot that down
<Amaranth> You'd have to backport half of natty to get a natty compiz package to work sanely in a maverick environment, apparently
<Amaranth> I haven't looked in to why
<vish> oh! :(
<Amaranth> Probably assumptions about unity existing which means you have to do unity too and then you get to fall down that hole
<micahg> vish: it would probably be better to cherry pick the commit that was identified, make a good test case and SRU
<htorque> good morning, everyone! may i ask you to check if bug 745989 has been filed against the right package? (or is this more appropriate at #ubuntu-bugs?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745989 in gnome-power-manager "Unlock screen shown before system has finished suspending" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745989
<vish> htorque: are you selecting suspend from indicator-session?
<htorque> vish, yes
<vish> htorque: thats most probably an indicator-session issue, there is a bug with a patch but tedg closed it as opinion ;)
<vish> htorque: not fully sure, but there has been this issue of lock showing up due to the indicator calling the lock on its own
<htorque> vish, it also happens when initiating suspend via Fn+F4 (= suspend)
<vish> lock screen*
<vish> htorque:  not sure then.. you could try the patch and see if that fixes the issue .. ;)
<htorque> vish, could i rule out indicators by using a classic session and remove the applets from the panel?
 * vish not sure, but Bug #636693 is what i thought could be the cause
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636693 in indicator-session "Premature lock when launching guest session" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636693
<vish> htorque: Bug #599351
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599351 in indicator-session "suspend + unlock dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599351
<htorque> vish, thanks, marked mine as dupe
<vish> htorque: maybe open the gdm task in that one?
<htorque> vish, not sure i can do that (i'm just a regular user :-))
<vish> htorque: anyone can open new tasks ;p
<vish>  bonus if you can identify where the bug is ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<htorque> vish, i uninstalled indicator-session, indicator-applet-session, rebooted, and still can trigger it
<vish> htorque: cool! then i guess as GunnajH mentions there were 2bugs , might be gdm issue too
<didrocks> hey pitti, htorque
<didrocks> morning vish
 * pitti waves
<htorque> hi, didrocks :)
<vish> didrocks: hi..
<rodrigo_> morning
<desrt> rodrigo_: hihi
<rodrigo_> hey desrt
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_, desrt, chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: tired! but fine thanks, and you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, good thanks, but tired too ;) trying to figure out how to use mochitest so i can write a test for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=644621
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 644621 in Selection "Drag selection scrolling does not work properly in fullscreen mode" [Normal,New]
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
 * pitti waves to desrt
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: "If you are using the live-CD images, and do not have the 3D drivers installed for your hardware, you may see a message like "Sorry you don't have 3D support, install it for your graphic hardware to get Unity or please reboot and select "Classic Session" at startup." -> should we still keep this in the release notes? I haven't seen it any more
<pitti> jibel: ^ did you?
<jibel> pitti, no, I didn't.
<jibel> it silently falls back to classic desktop
<pitti> ok, thanks for confirming
<didrocks> pitti: oh? it should be there
<didrocks> let me check the code if it changed, but it shouldn't
<pitti> didrocks: it doesn't make sense on a live system, though? I certainly didn't see it in kvm
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but it didn't specified the live system case anyway, would be something to do
<didrocks> oh oh
<didrocks> pitti: can you log a bug and assign to me? I'll give it a look when I have a chance
<didrocks> so two things: -> no message on live (I think checking for the "Ubuntu" user is enough?
<didrocks> -> bring back the message
<pitti> didrocks: we usually check for [ -d /rofs ]
<pitti> didrocks: against gnome-session?
<didrocks> pitti: found the bug :)
<didrocks> iMessage instead of Message, thanks vi ;)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, instead gnome-session :)
<didrocks> I should have edited the patch later and double ii by inadvertance, grrr :/
<didrocks> sorry about that
<pitti> didrocks: there, bug 746266
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746266 in gnome-session "bring back missing 3D support warning" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746266
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot :)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, fine thanks, and you?
<seb128> I'm great thanks
<seb128> pitti, bug #745347 is a know indicator issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745347 in gdm "'universal access' icon missing from gdm login screen" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745347
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, it's a side effect of the fix for the gicon crash from yesterday
<pitti> seb128: oh, thanks; would you mind updating it?
<seb128> pitti, can do
<pitti> cheers
<seb128> pitti, hey indeed, how are you? ;-)
<pitti> pretty good, thanks! just depressing to edit the endless bug list on the tech overview
<seb128> those being mostly compiz issues?
<seb128> I didn't notice lot of desktop bugs which came from the beta testing
<seb128> where desktop is desktop out of the ui unity
<seb128> unity ui rather
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> all sorts of things really
<rickspencer3> hey all
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti ... beta 1 today, what's the word on the street?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: wubi is broken, the rest seems to work by and large
<rickspencer3> I heard about wubi
<pitti> didrocks: against gnome-session?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview <- if you feel like proofreading, please do
<rickspencer3> from what I heard, it's actually a bug in grub, right?
<pitti> depressing number of known issues, but that's also because they have non-critical stuff now
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will do (OTP for now) :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, seems fine from where I sit but pitti suggested there is quite some issues to document
<rickspencer3> seb128, does everyone one of those bugs need to be documented?
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, that was IRC fail
<seb128> so I guess it's a matter of perspective
<rickspencer3> that seems a bit overkill
<pitti> rickspencer3: just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview <- if you feel like proofreading, please do
 * rickspencer3 looks
<seb128> rickspencer3, I would bother but I've nothing to do with that ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: I don't know what's going on, recently weechat seems to act up and randomly put parts of older conversations in my current line
<rickspencer3> pitti, so, how do you feel about the beta, are we on track for a good final release, or does it look too buggy these days?
<pitti> rickspencer3: once the million unity crashes get fixed, it's looking really good IMHO
<rickspencer3> pitti, are all the crashers in compiz?
<didrocks> pitti: oh reallly? didn't experience that
<pitti> unity in beta-1 itself is, well, a "challenge" to work with :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, interesting, so long as I don't try to use a beamer/projector it works well for me
<pitti> didrocks: oh, btw, unity also crashes with just the laptop, so it's not (just?) a multi-monitor thing
<pitti> but anyway, you said that was in the pipeline already
<seb128> rickspencer3, as long as I don't try to start a second session it works fine here
<seb128> rickspencer3, but guest session is crash land
<pitti> the unity decorator fails there, yes
<didrocks> pitti: the crashes or mostly signals not being disconnected, so affect both one or two monitors
<pitti> otherwise multiple sessions work  here
<rickspencer3> ok
<didrocks> pitti: I pinged sam about that and set it as a priority
<rickspencer3> so ... I think we've stopped all churn, and can focus 100% on bugs from here out
<pitti> and we really need to buy more beer for smspillaz to fix the shadow spillover; this is confusing as hell
<seb128> pitti, "In an Ubuntu Classic Session, Compiz crashes after enabling the effects in "Visual Effects" tab. (685682) "
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, didrocks is there anything I should know about that is work that is not fixing bugs?
<seb128> pitti, we don't have a visual effect take since alpha2 or something
<pitti> rickspencer3: sabdfl ack'ed the new scrollbars, so that will land
<didrocks> rickspencer3: there are some UI freeze exception
<pitti> seb128: ah, will remove that then, thanks
<seb128> take -> tab
<rickspencer3> yeah yeah
<didrocks> some still need to be written
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is any of that work that will cause churn that will detract from bug fixing?
<pitti> seb128: I'll just move it to the general "crashes often" line
<didrocks> rickspencer3: let's say there is one person full time not on bug fixing in total
<didrocks> sorry, have to be back on mumble, bbiab
<huats> morning
<rickspencer3> didrocks, who is the one person?
<pitti> rickspencer3: Cimi, I guess
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's just a time estimation, not really someone full time, but dispatching
<seb128> pitti, no, Cimi is not counted as unity team ressource
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ack
<pitti> seb128: I thought he'd work on the scrollbars?
<seb128> pitti, he was missioned clearly on scrollbars or would be doing gtk3 theming otherwise
<seb128> pitti, right, which is not unity ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, can you please let me know asap if the scrollbars are detracting work from fixing other bugs?
<pitti> right, but he's the "one person"?
<seb128> rickspencer3, will do
<rickspencer3> pitti, I think didrocks meant that didrocks was the one person ;)
<seb128> pitti, no, didrocks estimate that other design change cost a one person time work
<pitti> rickspencer3: didrocks counts as two, at least
<pitti> ah
<rickspencer3> ooh
<rickspencer3> didrocks, what is the design change?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: can we discuss that in 15 minutes? after my mumbling?
<didrocks> hard to follow both discussions right now :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, they have been at least changing the way the claim for attention is working, like they will stop showing half icons but turn the bfb blue
<didrocks> seb128: not the only one unfortunately
<seb128> right
<seb128> I've seen yesterday you were still discussing the animations to use for the launcher as well
<seb128> didrocks, but finish your mumble ;-)
<seb128> that's another thing with dx, they spent their life on calls and mumble ;-)
<seb128> pitti, so current iso will be the beta ones? do you have any estimation if we will unfreeze today?
<pitti> seb128: not a precise one, couple of hours
<pitti> let us finish the CD publishing bits, then we'll discuss that
<seb128> ok, so it's "today"
<seb128> I was just checking if we can aim at normal indicator update during the u.s day today
<seb128> seems we can ;-)
<seb128> well in any case we can queue them even if it's still frozen
<pitti> right
<seb128> it's just I try to be careful about queue things to get them unflushed on a friday evening as that happened before
<seb128> queuing
<kamstrup> mvo: i've done some more bg research on https://bugs.launchpad.net/xapian/+bug/745243 please see my last comment
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745243 in unity-foundations "[dash] wrong search result in Chinese" [High,Triaged]
<kamstrup> seb128: is libicu44 installed by default, or have I just pulled it in as an odd dep somewhere?
<seb128> kamstrup, it's installed by default
<seb128> kamstrup, libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 depends on it
<kamstrup> *phew* thanks seb128 :-)
<seb128> kamstrup, yw ;-)
<mvo> kamstrup: thanks! that does indeed not look great
<vish> seb128: hi, could you approve the Maverick and Lucid compiz tasks for Bug #438868 ? there is a cgit commit link and the change seems pretty simple for an SRU..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 438868 in compiz "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<kamstrup> mvo: it gets worse... look at my comment from 2s ago
<mvo> *grumpf*
<mvo> I see
<vish> seb128: people confirm bug is fixed in natty, and Amaranth also confirmed the patch is in latest compiz 0.9 git
<seb128> does it apply to the 0.8 serie?
<kamstrup> mvo: but I am baffled as to how we haven't seen this bug on S-C before with all the time we've been shipping it?
<Amaranth> seb128: it was actually fixed in 0.8 first
<Amaranth> There was an 0.8.8 release recently that is all nice solid bug fixes just like that one
<dpm> hi pitti, good morning. kyleN was doing some testing with unity-2d and noticed that translations were not installed. It happened that they are in the kde langpack. Do you think we should move them to the general langpack?
<seb128> is somebody wanting to work on the sru for those?
 * vish tried poking Amaranth to do the compiz SRU first, and »  <Amaranth> I can poke at it this weekend or something maybe otherwise I'd poke didrocks or seb128 ;)
<vish> also : <Amaranth> didrocks because he does most of the compiz packaging lately and seb128 because he is awesome ;)
<seb128> don't count on didrocks or me
<seb128> we are focused on natty
<vish> we say good things about you behind your back ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> well maybe after the natty freeze
<seb128> it doesn't seem there is any hurry for that anyway
<vish> cool!
<seb128> but if someone want to do it before feel free
<pitti> dpm: not sure for natty, as you'll need qt for it anyway; for oneiric we certainly should, but then we need to reorganize it a bit anyway (like also moving qt translations to the general one)
<vish> seb128: is 0.8.8 update feasible to expect for an SRU? (as Amaranth mentions it has some nice bug fixes..)
<vish> 0.8.6 » 0.8.8
<vish> or just cherry pick for that bug alone?
<seb128> dunno, depends of the number of changes and the diff usually
<dpm> pitti, ack. I haven't been able to talk to kyleN since yesterday, so I'm not 100% certain on the steps to reproduce, but I assume he did a default install and didn't get the kde langpack installed and thus unity-2d appeared untranslated. Do you have any ideas of what could be done for natty to ensure this does not happen (apart from the reorganization you are mentioning for oneiric)?
<pitti> dpm: the images which ship unity-2d should install the -kde langpacks for the languages it wants to ship by default
<pitti> dpm: aside from that, we need to verify that langauge-selector will install the kde ones on unity-2d
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks. I'll get kyleN to check out and file a bug if necessary
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: FYI, I cleaned up the tech overview known issues some more
<pitti> still very detailled, but at least it doesn't have less important issues or too much technical detail any more
<pitti> didrocks: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview#Unity look alright to you? I updated it a bit, but might have missed something
<didrocks> pitti: sounds great, session have even been renamed! :) I added just a note on the fglrx driver
<pitti> didrocks: that's further down in "known issues"; perhaps add it there?
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I added it there, didn't I?
<desrt> dbarth: hi
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I meant my blob which I wrote 3 lines above your's
<dbarth> desrt: hi
<desrt> dbarth: did you receive my email?
<didrocks> pitti: should I merge with it, like "please note that even after the upgrade, Unity won't work with it?"
<dbarth> desrt: i did. but i'm a bit swamped right now
<desrt> dbarth: okay.  no rush.  ping me back when you've had a chance to look it over
<desrt> one very quick issue that i wonder if you could help me on (unrelated)
<pitti> didrocks: please do, yes; I think these should be mentioned together
<desrt> dbarth: i got an email from Darren Spiteri 'via RT'.   when i try to reply to RT i get a "Permission denied" message with no further information and i can't seem to find Darren's email
<seb128> didrocks, will you do an unity upload this week?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, this evening is planned for the release, but as the changes are bigs, I don't want to rush on it. Upload early tomorrow morning after a lot of tests
<didrocks> pitti: done
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I was not sure if we should upload an updated translation template to launchpad manually or wait for the next upload
<seb128> didrocks, but seems we can wait for the upload if it's this week
<didrocks> seb128: Friday sounds fine?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> and there is some pending string changes
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I asked in case you were targetting monday
<seb128> would be nice to give the weekend to translators to work
<didrocks> agreed :)
<didrocks> and monday will be the compiz day
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey again, do you notice bugs assigned to you from the emails or do you want to be pinged on IRC as well?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<dpm> didrocks, seb128 if you guys give me or point me to an updated template, I can upload it manually for you if you like
<didrocks> dpm: still not fully decided by design, so waiting for a final ack
<didrocks> oh, not the string change
<dbarth> desrt: forward it to me
<didrocks> dpm: well, let's wait on Friday
<dpm> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> no need to translate strings that can change
<seb128> dpm, thanks, we will on the string changes to land
<dpm> ok, cool
<desrt> dbarth: done
<rodrigo_> seb128, if you ping me on irc I'll see them before, as I get a lot of *cough*spam*cough* from the unity bugs :-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, ignore the tomboy one and assigned to you and back then, ken already uploaded a fix but he didn't update the bug ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/745721 <- this one, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745721 in tomboy "Ubuntu One sync points to the edge server" [Medium,Fix committed]
<didrocks> pitti: ywy
<seb128> rodrigo_, correct ;-)
<pitti> I need to run out for some errands and lunch, bbl
<desrt> why does nautilus have such an odd version number?
<seb128> desrt, ?
<desrt> 1:2.91.94-0ubuntu1~build1
<seb128> what is odd in there?
<desrt> specifically the 1: at the start
<seb128> that's an epoch
<seb128> that's the way to say "the version is higher even if the number is not"
<seb128> like 1:2.22 > 2.24
<desrt> why does nothing else have it?
<seb128> that's what you use when you uploaded a newer serie by error
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> some other source have it
<chrisccoulson> yes, it's useful if you screw up the version number :)
<desrt> ah
<desrt> so like if you uploaded nautilus 3.0
<desrt> you can use 1:2.22 to get back to 2
<seb128> yes
<desrt> ...but then have to carry the 1: forever?
<seb128> indeed
<desrt> ow.
<seb128> that's why we often has 2.91.is.2.24 around ;-)
<seb128> has -> have
<desrt> i guess that sort of thing clears up soon though
<seb128> which is a way to workaround the issue without having to carry an epoch number
<seb128> right
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> seems like that solution is quite a lot better
<desrt> can't you just drop the epoch in some new release and have the upgrade scripts fix it?
<seb128> scripts?
<seb128> it's a package management issue
<desrt> the update-manager scripts
<seb128> how does apt knows to upgrade if the version is lower?
<desrt> it could force the non-epoched version
<seb128> well some people still use apt-get or aptitude or dselect
<seb128> it's not like the epoch number was any issue for users
<desrt> ah.  i thought that was officially unsupported because it might result in a not-properly-upgraded system
<seb128> it's not even showed in most uis
<desrt> true
 * desrt is just OCD :)
<seb128> desrt, dpkg -l | grep xserver
<seb128> if you want example of a stack with an epoch ;-)
<desrt> ah ya.. but i don't care about X
<desrt> it will die soon anyway
<desrt> but nautilus is forever!
<fta> hm, the datetime indicator completely confused unity (or compiz). I wanted to go to the settings, nothing happened (no dialog), yet, it was unable to give the focus or close any other window
<seb128> it's likely another instance of the compiz invible dialog bug
<seb128> should be fixed or workarounded in the next upload
<kklimonda> hmm.. a bit ot, but are there "official" 10.04.2 CDs?
<kklimonda> good afternoon btw :)
<fta> the dialog was invisible. with alt f4, i was able to close all the other apps, and when all my worspaces were empty, i tried a logout. just when compiz died, it exposed the missing dialog
<seb128> fta, right, what I just wrote
<seb128> kklimonda, cdimage.ubuntu.com has them
<kklimonda> (not images, but physical discs)
<kklimonda> seb128: ah, I've just noticed my question wasn't specific enough :)
<seb128> oh, dunno about that
<fta> seb128, oh, i mis-read. i thought you talked about the transparent window on top of everything.
<fta> hm, the locations selector in the datetime prefs is weird.
<seb128> how weird?
<pitti> wow, welcome back GNOME, it's been a while
<fta> seb128, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/datetime-locations.ogv
<seb128> re
<seb128> sorry got some flacky internet
<pitti> seb128: wb
<seb128> fta, there is nothing obviously wrong there but different issues mostly known
<seb128> like sorting is not ideal and some locations are missing from the db
<seb128> pitti, hey ;-)
<seb128> fta, mterry has been fixed quite some bugs this week so wait for the next update
<fta> seb128, the completion seems totally broken to me. like no result for a string of length n, but lots for n+1
<seb128> fta, it seems to be confused in your case indeed
<seb128> not sure if that's because of the space in the location name
<seb128> it doesn't happen with i.e paris
<fta> also, i can't stop the desktop recording when this dialog is there
<seb128> weird
<seb128> nessita, ola!
<fta> no, same for sydney, so it's not the space
<nessita> hi seb128! I saw your emails, I will get to that after my daily stand up (which is in 3 minutes)
<seb128> nessita, let me know if the sharing thing work, I've tried to be nice with you and test u1, first time I share something on it ;-)
<nessita> seb128: sharing worked, I already accepted, will download soon
<seb128> nessita, ok thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, do you know if fta's issue is known, fixed or worked?
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<mterry> seb128, very likely fixed, yes
<mterry> seb128, the 'no completion' issue that is
<seb128> mterry, right, like typing "sydn" doesn't give you any suggestion
<seb128> ok, I will try again with today's updates when they are rolled
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<seb128> mterry, ok, your merge requests have been cleaned
<seb128> let me try a trunk build then ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, when you have a moment could you just update the scrollbar patch infos? you let the placeholder info in the patch rather than adding the bug reference etc
<seb128> kenvandine, in the gtk patch I mean
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> damn... i'll do that
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> also, i uploaded the scrollbars, they are in sourceNEW
<seb128> kenvandine, how did your testing with the current version go btw?
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> but have a couple packaging tweaks in the ~ubuntu-desktop branch since the upload
<kenvandine> works fine
<seb128> pitti, ^ not sure if you want to source new review the scrollbar lib since that's a ffe
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, well it needs the gtk upload first
<kenvandine> to build
<seb128> kenvandine, it will depwait if gtk doesn't land
<pitti> seb128: doesn't need to be me personally, but I can have a look soon
<seb128> pitti, I can do it as well if you want, I was just not sure if we should wait the end of freeze or if there was special rules for ffe exceptions
<pitti> seb128: not really; it's a new package, so it can't hurt anything
<seb128> pitti, ok, will review it then, thanks
<nessita> seb128: ok, I'm ready. As per the log file, I don't think you ran both UI and backend from my branch. May I ask how did you do the test?
<seb128> nessita, what backend? I didn't restart that, I installed the package built from the vcs and opened the dialog
<seb128> nessita, can I just stop the backend and it will respawn for me?
<seb128> nessita, is "backend" the sync daemon?
<nessita> seb128: now, the backend is stopped by closing the UI. In beta 1, is not stopped automatically
<nessita> seb128: the backend is ubunutone-control-panel-backend
<seb128> no such process running
<nessita> seb128: did you open the UI before in that sema
<nessita> oops
<seb128> it seems to exit when I close the dialog
<seb128> nessita, well, I installed the updated version with the ui closed
<seb128> then cleaned the log dir
<seb128> then opened the control panel
<seb128> then clicked on devices
<seb128> then closed the ui
<seb128> then uploaded the log
<seb128> nessita, was that wrong? I can do it again if you want
<nessita> seb128: can you do the same now, that we're certain that the backend is stopped?
<seb128> nessita, done
<nessita> seb128: that was fast! :-)
<seb128> nessita, the u1 version has been updated
<seb128> if you want to download it again
<nessita> seb128: I got the new file!
<seb128> ;-)
<nessita> u1 rocks :-P
<seb128> that sync daemon thing seems to work!
<seb128> nessita, is that log better?
<nessita> seb128: yes, let me do add more debug to the branch since the exception is not coming up yet (that means is happening somewhere else, not where I was expecting)
<seb128> nessita, ok, no hurry, I'm online just update the vcs and I will pull and build from it ;-)
<nessita> seb128: awesome
<kenvandine> seb128, also look over the apport hook in the scrollbars package
<seb128> kenvandine, will do
<kenvandine> i think several of the checks will just get ignored for most users
<kenvandine> if report.has_key("Stacktrace") and "os-scrollbar.c" in report["Stacktrace"]
<kenvandine> if they don't have the dbgsyms
<kenvandine> but his first check will probably be good enough
<desrt> 9MB for usb-modesiwtch due to tcl dependency
<desrt> crikey!
<pitti> modern languages! *cough*
<desrt> it's not even usb-modeswitch, but rather the included 'dispatcher' script
<desrt> 900 lines
<seb128> kenvandine, well I didn't look at that but the obvious way to do is to check if libsrollbar is in the Stacktrace
<seb128> libscrollbar
<seb128> kenvandine, the filename will match even if there is no symbols
<pitti> desrt: everytime I look at it something in me wants to rewrite that in vala or C..
<desrt> pitti: i was thinking python, actually
<pitti> desrt: that would make it less heavy, but still very expensive during boot
<desrt> ah.  you have a different concern, i see
<desrt> would it be possible to integrate the purpose of the script into the main executable?
<pitti> desrt: well, not "different" just "bigger"; I don't like the extra dependency as well :)
<pitti> desrt: I don't know TBH; so far it has stayed below my "have time for this" treshold unfortunately
<desrt> nod.
<desrt> did you paing the upstream?
<desrt> *ping
<pitti> yes, it was discussed with upstream on u-devel@ a while ago
<desrt> i guess he doesn't want to do the effort to rewrite his own software?
<pitti> AFAIR he'd be okay with shell or python, but didn't like C/Vala (i. e. compiled stuff)
<pitti> I don't knwo
<desrt> python would still be a substantial improvement
<desrt> at least in terms of making the CD-size-nazi component of your personality happy :)
<pitti> absolutely
<pitti> desrt: and with all the zeitgeist bits now landing, we have essentially lost the "no python in the boot path" battle anyway :/
<pitti> but at least this only affects USB 3G cards
<pitti> i. e. not something you'd find on smaller arm hardware etc.
<desrt> pitti: lost for now :)
<pitti> (yet)
<desrt> pitti: these things swing back and forth
<pitti> desrt: yeah, and at least they can be deferred a bit
<desrt> pitti: hopefully arm embedded devices don't ship a wifi card that has windows drivers on it :)
<pitti> like we did with system-config-printer
<pitti> desrt: builtin 3g cards are fine
<pitti> desrt: but plugging an usb 3g card into an arm netbook isn't unthinkable
<desrt> ya.  of course.
<pitti> but well, *shrug* then you just lose
<pitti> ... a second, anyway
<desrt> i'm toying around with the idea of an ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapackage :)
<desrt> seeing what needs to be in it or not
<nessita> mvo: ping
<mvo> hello nessita
<nessita> mvo: hey there! I've assigned this bug #746397 to the software center, I'm pinging you because I don't want it to fell off the radar. Not sure if you're still working on that though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746397 in ubuntu-translations "Missing translation when unknown user tries to do a review in software-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746397
<mvo> nessita: many thanks
<nessita> you're welcome :-)
<mvo> I fix it right away :)
<nessita> mvo: perfect
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if the "show u1 banner" in nautilus is supposed to work?
<edenpuls13> exit
<kenvandine> seb128, it should on the special dirs
<kenvandine> Documents, Music, etc
<seb128> kenvandine, interesting
<seb128> kenvandine, "hide the banner" is doing nothing there
<kenvandine> sounds like a bug
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> the u1 was not showing up in the nautilus menu on my fresh install either
<seb128> but it does after browsing a special directory
<seb128> but well, I tried to opened a guest session and intel went kernel panic...
<kenvandine> i reproduced the not hiding bug
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> it also doesn't update the menus
<kenvandine> so it must not be connecting to whatever it has to
<kenvandine> nessita, ^^
<kenvandine> nessita, know anything about the nautilus plugin?
<nessita> kenvandine: very little, but I can find someone that knows more. dobey, can you please give a hand to kenvandine with the nautilus plugin?
<seb128> she will say it's a nautilus bug again ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<nessita> seb128: nautilus should be gone by now dude ;-)
<seb128> ok, so I didn't try u1 a lot before
<kenvandine> seb128, this used to work
<kenvandine> but i haven't tried hiding the banner in a long time
<kenvandine> maybe since maverick
<nessita> seb128, kenvandine: anyways, I know our plugin has several issues, I'm not proud of the quality of that :-(
<seb128> the ui is a bit rough
<seb128> like there is no way from the control panel to open the u1 website
<seb128> I'm happy nessita's sent me the url to the website, I didn't found it before the email ;-)
<nessita> seb128: OH
<kenvandine> haha... links to twitter and facebook but no link to one.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> right
<seb128> get support from canonical or the community
<seb128> buy storage
<seb128> twitter, fb
<seb128> but nowhere pointing to a u1 website
<dobey> what's with the nautilus extension?
<kenvandine> dobey, "Hide banner" seems to not do anything
<nessita> seb128: well, buy storage and get support both leads to the u1 web site. and in the third tab, you get a 'Ubuntu One website' link you can click on :-)
<dobey> kenvandine: oh, hrmm. i've never touched that specific code. rodrigo_ did all that work. so i have no idea why it wouldn't work :)
<seb128> hum, crashed
<seb128> nessita, right, but I didn't want to get support or buy anything so I didn't dare clicking on those ;-)
<seb128> nessita, the third tab is broken for me, maybe once you fix that bug I will have it then ;-)
<nessita> seb128: good point. Sadly we're passed UI freeze so I can't make your wish real
<seb128> nessita, oh no worry, it's just getting feedback
<nessita> seb128: in the last tab, services, you get the link
<seb128> is there any way from the desktop to see who you shared a folder with?
<seb128> nessita, where?
<nessita> seb128: who you shared stuff with? no, we couldn't add that to the control panel (we wanted to, though)
<nessita> seb128: do you have a tab called Services?
<seb128> bah "copying publishing url" doesn't do anything
<seb128> http://ubuntuone.com/p/kLO/
<seb128> oh it does now
<seb128> nessita, http://ubuntuone.com/p/kLO/
<seb128> nessita, where on that screenshot?
<nessita> seb128: right, you need to install the desktopcouch plugin :-/. Again, your have a point ;-)
<seb128> ok, makes sense now ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<seb128> btw the "Enable the sync service for this computer" label is weird
<seb128> like syncing is enabled, not sure what it has to do there
<seb128> nessita, sorry to come with UI issue after ui freeze ;-)
<seb128> nessita, I will open some bugs later on for next cycle
<nessita> seb128: yes please, that would be very good
<seb128> nessita, bug #746468
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746468 in ubuntuone-control-panel "no obvious link to the website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746468
<mvo> kiwinote: \o/ for your s-c fixes
<kiwinote> mvo: yw ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, is ctrl+shift+tab not a valid keyboard shortcut combination for a menuitem in gtk?
<chrisccoulson> that's what is triggering the console message in firefox, but i can't see anything wrong with my extension (and it's correctly converting the XUL keysyms -> GDK)
 * tremolux ^5s kiwinote
 * kiwinote high-5s tremolux
<rodrigo_> desrt, hey, what g_variant_get_* should I use for an (i) returned via dbus? int32, int16, etc all fail
<desrt> g_variant_get(value, "(i)", &your_int)
<desrt> equivalently:
<rodrigo_> ok
<desrt> g_variant_get_child (value, 0, "i", &your_int);
<seb128> mpt, hi
<seb128> mpt, would you have any opinion on #746160
<seb128> ?
<mpt> seb128, I agree with your comment, it looks like a duplicate of 732653
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> hello desktopers
<seb128> did everybody got the people they wanted to see at UDS on the sponsoring list?
<hallyn> Uh.  hm.  I don' tknow where to go with this one
<hallyn> nearly up-to-date natty, running unity and gnome-desktop with vim on a terminal.
<hallyn> if i highlight some text with the mouse,
<hallyn> and then in vim go to a different word and say 'cw<shift-insert>', it does what i'd expect, inserting what i highlighted with the mouse
<hallyn> but, if i do 'ves<shift-insert>', then it inserts what I just was replacing
<hallyn> hm, i see - same on lucid
<hallyn> i guess i've just not been on a local terminal in so long i hadn't noticed
<hallyn> never mind, carry on i guess
<chrisccoulson> w00t, archive open again \o/
<bcurtiswx> Sweet, forgot today was Beta 1.  Good work everyone getting there :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you get upstream people from mozilla you need on the UDS list?
<seb128> no Sweetshark? pitti can you check with him maybe later for libreoffice?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet, but talking to someone now ;)
<chrisccoulson> most of them are in the US though, so it's quite a long trip
<seb128> chrisccoulson, registration are closed so please jcastro or jasoncwarner know if you have people that needs to be added
<seb128> we have been a bit disorganized this time around especially with jasoncwarner not there this week
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> he's holding it altogether normally ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, who is?§
<seb128> rodrigo_, I upload your g-s-d workaround to natty now, ok?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, please
<rodrigo_> seb128, just pushed it to master
<rodrigo_> seb128, we'll keep looking for the proper fix for 3.0.1
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, I'm reading #gnome-hackers ;-)
<rodrigo_> ah ok then you know :)
<seb128> nessita, ola again ;-)
<nessita> seb128: hola!
<seb128> nessita, do you need sponsoring still?
<nessita> seb128: I have 2 branches waiting for sponsoring, one is for a SRU/UIFFE for maverick and the other is the one that your super powers mentioned I need uploaded ;-)
<nessita> seb128: the natty one, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.9
<nessita> nopes!
<seb128> nessita, ok, will take those now
<nessita> sorry, this is the natty one! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.2.0
<nessita> seb128: the 1.0.9 is a SRU that requires an approval from the release team
<nessita> (it has an UI change)
<seb128> oh, I see
<seb128> I will do the natty one for now then
<nessita> thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> mvo, thanks for the sessioninstaller fix
<mvo> seb128: yw!
 * nessita -> lunch
<seb128> ups, pitti uploaded gdm
<pitti> not good?
<seb128> there was a merge request for a security update pending
 * pitti wanted to clear his "fix committed" list
<seb128> I wanted to ping you about it and forgot
<seb128> it will be in the next one, no worrry
<seb128> -r
<didrocks> hum pkgbinarymangler tests works locally, my added one fails on the buildd and all fails in my pbuilder…
<pitti> didrocks: hm, on the new test?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67800504/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.pkgbinarymangler_94_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz, but locally (with test/run), the world seems wonderful
<didrocks> so, I tried on my pbuilder to confirm it and debug it, but all tests fail there… (in build())
<pitti> didrocks: hm, it worked for me locally, too; weird
<didrocks> seems the .pot file isn't created
<didrocks> it's not like the test was rocket science…
 * didrocks adds --dont-purge
<didrocks> no, bzr bd works…
<didrocks> pitti: the only reason I can see it that test.c isn't available for whatever reason in the chroot and so the POTFILES.in is not correct
<pitti> didrocks: le huh? it's part of the source tarball
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's there, but as I can't reproduce easily, that will be a joy to debug
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, just uploaded a new firefox build with the new window quicklist item ;)
<chrisccoulson> hopefully you will find that useful ;)
<pitti> DBO: ooh, you fixed bug 741674? thaaanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 741674 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741674
<DBO> pitti, me neil and jay
<DBO> in committee
<DBO> over mumble
<DBO> it was epic
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> you guys rock
<pitti> looking forward to getting a new package with that, this drives me crazy
<pitti> (I had to switch back to classic in order to do anything useful)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, :)
<didrocks> pitti: we need a FFe for utouch first ;)
<didrocks> (the new geis landing)
<didrocks> bug #742555 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742555 in unity "Unity can't get touch the touch initialization signals from GEIS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742555
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<jcastro> dobey: is jono's bug valid?
<jcastro> I see music from the U1 store in my library just fine
<dobey> jcastro: yes
<nessita> mterry: ping
<mterry> nessita, yo
<nessita> mterry: I'm reading your bug report, and not sure how to handle that. You have a source.list that is not readable by all your users, and apt.cache is not being able to handle that. Any ideas/suggestions?
<mterry> nessita, it might be a python-apt bug.  I just got it with ubuntuone, so I figured I'd file it there for starters
<nessita> mterry: right, we're using the apt.cache library to query for package availability, but that library is crashing if it can't read a sources file
<nessita> mterry: shall I say that in the bug report and re assign to that project?
<mterry> nessita, sure
<nessita> mterry: great
<desrt> tedg: hey
<tedg> Howdy desrt
<rickspencer3> beta! beta! beta!
<patrickmw> yay!
<njpatel> RAOF, bryceh ping? Have a quick question about Intel Corporation N10 graphics
<njpatel> Q: Is it supported? To what level (GL wise) ? :)
<bcurtiswx> \o/ beta release!
<bcurtiswx> \oXoXoXoXoXoXoXoXoXoXoXoXoXo/ <-- everyone celebrating?? :P
 * tedg is wondering if kenvandine is going to verify all the bug fixes in that indicator-datetime release, if he does, mterry owes him a case of beer ;-)
 * mterry recommends kenvandine opens it up, sees it doesn't crash, and calls it a day
 * kenvandine just assumes everything mterry does is golden... and goes to drink a beer
<hallyn> is there a standard way to ask the debian installer to cause something to get run at login?
<hallyn> the open-vm-tools want vmware-user-suid-wrapper to get started at login - until the user does, they are useless
<mterry> tedg, what's the best way to fix Glade & appmenu?  (the problem is that windows that the user is editing don't show their menus)  Could we add a per-menubar custom property that glade would set like "appmenu-ignore" or maybe special case glade in appmenu-gtk
<tedg> mterry, I believe that such a property already exists...
<tedg> Let me look
 * mterry loves it when things work already
<mterry> tedg, I think there's only show-local, but that's for the whole of appmenu-gtk, not per-menubar
<tedg> mterry, I was thinking "ubuntu-no-proxy" which is on the top level.
<tedg> mterry, Would that work?
<didrocks> re
<mterry> tedg, let me see if glade uses actual toplevels in its fake widget hierarchy
<seb128> re
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> dobey, there?
<dobey> seb128: hi
<seb128> dobey, hey
<seb128> dobey, is 746566 an issue you know about?
<seb128> dobey, g-s-d crashing in what seems to be it trying to display something about the user being over its quota for ubuntuone
<dobey> seb128: are you getting the crash?
<seb128> dobey, no, but it has been reported as a landscape case and the submitter is responsive
<seb128> dobey, so if you have any question and could ask on the bug
<seb128> dobey, he's using 10.10 with current sru updates
<seb128> dobey, but he says it's an issue on lucid as well
<dobey> well that's not possible, since that code doesn't even exist on lucid; unless he's running nightlies there or something.
<seb128> ok, so maybe he confused issues, he was commenting on another bug which is supposed to be fixed
<seb128> so I asked him to open a new bug with apport
<seb128> that one is a current 10.10 one
<seb128> so let's assume it's about this version
<dobey> ok, i'll poke at it more closely as soon as i'm done with the branch i'm currently working on that's already overdue for 11.04
<seb128> dobey, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> mterry, tedg: humm... i am no longer getting events from indicator-datetime
<mterry> kenvandine, :-/
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587976/
<mterry> kenvandine, I didn't work on events, my work was all preference-dialog-side
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<mterry> kenvandine, klattimer might know trouble spots
<tedg> kenvandine, Events, like from EDS?
<mterry> That's a gvariantbuilder that ended up being empty
<kenvandine> yeah
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, no events would be why it's empty :-)
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah, but "Number of ECalComponents returned: 0"
<kenvandine> tedg, i had events before restarting my session :)
<mterry> kenvandine, well I hope you learned your lesson about restarting then  :)
<kenvandine> although i have had some auth problems in evo this morning
<kenvandine> mterry, hehe :)
<mterry> kenvandine, no but seriously, poke klattimer about it tomorrow
<mterry> or I will if I get to him first
<kenvandine> i will
<seb128> get tedg to fix it ;-)
<seb128> no offense to karl but it might be that we will not get anything to upload this week if we wait on him to fix it
<kenvandine> it says "Will highlight 1 days from Thu Mar 31 16:16:31 2011"
<kenvandine> it used to check a week out
<kenvandine> then display the next 5 out of what it finds
<tedg> Yeah, I can fix it in a sec.  Fighting with all the UDS stuff.
<tedg> Does it seem like we've not got more forms to fill out?
<tedg> (with the same data)
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... if i add a new one it does pick it up
<seb128> kenvandine, sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime/natty, restart the service and see if it works?
<seb128> kenvandine, just to make sure it's the indicator
<kenvandine> i figured it out
<kenvandine> it looks like it doesn't pull events from the next month
<kenvandine> so it is only getting them for today
<kenvandine> i had one there just a little bit ago, but it was my 1:1 with jason which has passed
<kenvandine> i wonder why it doesn't cross over into next month
<seb128> not likely a new bug, I noticed today that mine was listed only 2 events
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> which I though was weird
 * kenvandine ignores that for now
<kenvandine> not a regression
<kenvandine> just weird
<seb128> but I didn't match it to the month thing
<seb128> nice catch
<seb128> can you open a bug and assign it to karl?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> he actually checks for the first of the month and compares
<kenvandine> so it is intentional
<kenvandine> i'll file a bug
<seb128> weird
<seb128> tedg, btw how is your nautilus fixing going?
<tedg> seb128, Oh, that's done...  did I not give you the patch
<seb128> tedg, what about the libappindicator fallback icons breakage?
<seb128> tedg, no you didn't
<tedg> seb128, That was ubuntu-mono
<tedg> seb128, Uhm, let me find the patch
<seb128> tedg, no
<seb128> tedg, it's not the icon cache which breaks it
<seb128> it's a bug in the lib
<tedg> seb128, Which bug do you want it on?  bug 742972 bug 744298 or bug 742982
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742972 in nautilus "missing action Change Desktop Background" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742972
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744298 in nautilus "Help item on Desktop should not be "Ubuntu Documentation"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744298
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742982 in nautilus "regression: can not resize icons on desktop" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742982
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, that's not my understanding.  I thought the icon cache thing fixed it...
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 746713
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746713 in indicator-datetime "Upcoming events aren't listed if they are in a different month" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746713
<kenvandine> i assigned it to karl
<tedg> cyphermox, Did the fix to ubuntu-mono fix the fallback icons for libappindicator?
<cyphermox> tedg, no, I filed another bug about what I found, hold on
<cyphermox> tedg, bug 746495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746495 in libappindicator "broken fallback icons in standard notification-area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746495
<cyphermox> seems like the issue comes from the use of -panel, since if I create a symlink to add it things magically start working
<tedg> cyphermox, Okay, assigned to me.
<cyphermox> I don't think it makes sense to start shipping 20-30 new symlinks to icons in ubuntu-mono and Humanity because of this though -- the icons are there already, and nm-applet already calls them by the name they are known as (afaik, so does g-p-m and gnome-bluetooth)
<kenvandine> tedg, got any more releases coming?
<tedg> kenvandine, I don't think so.
<kenvandine> i've done them all up to indicator-datetime
<kenvandine> great..
 * kenvandine is heading out for an hour or so :)
<seb128> impressive indicate-datetime upload
<seb128> well done mterry and co ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah :)
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> now if we only could have localized locations
 * kenvandine waves... bbiab
<pitti> mterry: ok, this looks better; p-d-e now properly finds all relative imports
<mterry> pitti, oh hot!
<mterry> pitti, how do you detect the others?
<pitti> mterry: I got rid of the "filter out locally provided modules" before, and always try an __import__, first absolute, then relative
<pitti> and then just ask the resulting module about its __name__
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~python-distutils-extra-hackers/python-distutils-extra/debian/revision/248
<mterry> pitti, ah, cool  :)
 * pitti fixes the "buildin" typo
<pitti> with that, good night everyone!
<mterry> :)
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey!
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> awake; just.
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you notice yelp not working correctly in quite some cases? I tried to do the f1 thing in different desktop applications yesterday and it often leads to an error page
<seb128> i.e gedit
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, no
<seb128> or nautilus
<seb128> so I'm not sure if that's a bug in those applications
<seb128> or if support for some ?index=... is broken
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, confirmed.  What's the number?
<seb128> none
<robert_ancell> ok, will look at that
<seb128> I didn't open one, I just noticed during beta testing
<seb128> but I was not sure if that was yelp or the documentation that need an update
<robert_ancell> It could be the url has changed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you have any specific sync now that we are unfrozen? I did the few I spoted from version but there was not a lot
<robert_ancell> checking...
<robert_ancell> no, I think that should be it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so I'm off for today
<seb128> have a nice friday and weekend
<seb128> 'night
<patrickmw> tremolux, thanks for updating bug 746768.   Regarding that same test case (sc-016), I was unable to reproduce steps 4 and 5 successfully
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746768 in software-center "no button to install packages searched in a custom list (dup-of: 712903)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712903 in software-center "Cannot install packages using a custom list" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712903
<tremolux> patrickmw: hiya!  just looking
<patrickmw> tremolux, for example "gobby" works, "abcde works, but "gobby,abcde" or "abcde,gobby" also displays gobby
<patrickmw> s/also/only
<tremolux> patrickmw: ok, let me check this
<tremolux> patrickmw: I'm a little unclear, so, are you testing with 3.1.24.4?
<patrickmw> tremolux, correct
<tremolux> patrickmw: ah, the fix for bug 746768 is not yet released
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746768 in software-center "no button to install packages searched in a custom list (dup-of: 712903)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712903 in software-center "Cannot install packages using a custom list" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712903
<patrickmw> tremolux, glad I checked and did write another dup :) thanks!
<tremolux> patrickmw: sure, thank you!
<tremolux> patrickmw: that fix will be in 3.1.25, and should be released tomorrow
<patrickmw> tremolux, what good timing
<tremolux> patrickmw: haha, yeah  :)
<tremolux> patrickmw: btw, I have a question for you
<patrickmw> tremolux, I started a few automated tests last week, trying to get more committed before eow
 * patrickmw is all ears
<tremolux> patrickmw: I see
<tremolux> patrickmw: so, it's about bug 739908
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 739908 in software-center "ERROR - "failed to parse" when opening installed application details" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739908
<tremolux> patrickmw: so, that's an intermittent error that we sometimes see from the ratings and reviews server
<tremolux> patrickmw: I guess that the problem is that the error appearing like that causes problems with Mago, is that correct?
<patrickmw> tremolux, here's what I've noticed.  (For a mago test) when I select an application that is already installed, and then open its details, I can no longer interact with software center
<tremolux> patrickmw: even if you don't get that error message?
<patrickmw> tremolux, I think I meant to add software-center as an affected project.  But, when I check the software-center log, it's littered with the 301 erros
<patrickmw> tremolux, I'd say don't worry about it right now. I am focused on this for the rest of the week.
<patrickmw> tremolux, I'll try some things and keep you updated
<tremolux> patrickmw: you mean bug 739908 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 739908 in software-center "ERROR - "failed to parse" when opening installed application details" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739908
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-01
<tremolux> I think I can just suppress the error message
<patrickmw> tremolux, yes
<tremolux> actually, if it's just a warning, would that still cause trouble?
<tremolux> or do you think that this might actually be something else that causes the issue with Mago?
<patrickmw> tremolux, I'm really not sure if that's the root cause of my actual ptoblem
<patrickmw> tremolux, sorry for the confusing on that bug, its misplaced
<davmor2> kenvandine: I've just noticed a scripting issue on FB like under natty's gwibber {u'count': 1, u'data': [{u'name': u'Rebecca Firstenfeld', u'id': u'1707592767'}]} users liked this it's on jono's lastest post here
<kenvandine> davmor2, fixed in 2.91.93 released a couple hours ago
<kenvandine> facebook changed their json output...
<davmor2> kenvandine: sounds about right :D
<davmor2> kenvandine: also typing in facebook or twitter on the main lens (hit the ubuntu icon) does show up gwibber as a suggestion FB shows empathy for chat.
<GunnarHj> kenvandine: Hi Ken, available for an urgent problem?
<kenvandine> GunnarHj, what's up?
<GunnarHj> kenvandine: Hello! It's about a gdm security update in lucid and maverick leading to the backports binaries no longer being the latest versions. I wanted to ask if there is some shortcut available for dealing with the issue. What I'm about to do is making new backports branches that include the update.
<micahg> GunnarHj: you just need to open a backports bug with a new version rebased on top of the security update
<GunnarHj> micahg: Yes, that's what I thought. (There already are two bugs from people who were surprised... That's why I said to kenvandine that it's urgent.) Thanks!
<kenvandine> GunnarHj, cool... i actually don't know much about backports
<kenvandine> glad micahg was here :)
<GunnarHj> kenvandine, micahg: Yep. Good to know that I'm on the right track.
<micahg> GunnarHj: I'd suggest next time just asking the question rather than pinging someone if it's general
 * micahg hugs kenvandine 
<GunnarHj> micahg: Right. Point taken. :)
 * micahg almost tried for ubuntu-backporters
<RAOF> chrisccoulson_: Hey, do you still frequently see bug #740126 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740126 in compiz "compiz hangs randomly several times per day" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740126
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hrm seems I have a blank screen with nouveau on powerpc, KMS enabled, latest natty kernel. Does this dmesg show you anything in particular as to what may be going on?
<TheMuso> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588125/
<RAOF> Mmmmm, TV out :)\
<RAOF> I take it that you're not actually trying to do display over the TV output?
<TheMuso> No, the card doesn't have one.
<TheMuso> The card has a DVI port, and an ADC port (ADC is DVI + power for Apple monitors). I am using teh DVI port with a DVI -> VGA adapter.
<RAOF> I presume this worked at one point?
<TheMuso> Yeah I think so, I'd need to go back and test prior versions to be sure.
<RAOF> Given how awkward radeon support is for macs it wouldn't surprise me that the card doesn't actually have a connector table in there and requires a hand-built table in the driver.
<TheMuso> Fnny you should mention radeon for powerpc, with KMS enabled it throws an oops.
<TheMuso> I have every intension of filing a bug upstream with the oops to get it addressed.
<RAOF> So, nouveau thinks you've got a VGA output, a TMDS output (which would be some form of digital output), and a TV output.
<TheMuso> heh right.
<TheMuso> Actually the ADC port may do VGA, I am not entirely sure.
<RAOF> Furthermore, it's detecting that there's something connected to the TV output :)
<TheMuso> haha well that their aint. Let me double check the card, but I am sure there is no TV out on it.
<TheMuso> Ok no there isn't.
<TheMuso> I'll file a bug upstream about this too.
<RAOF> That'd be a winner.
<TheMuso> So does the FDO bug tracker deal with dri kernel bugs?
<RAOF> Although if there's a kernel that works correctly they're likely to ask you to bisect; I don't think many nouveau developers have a mac for testing.
<TheMuso> Right, I need to backtrack to an earlier kernel.
<TheMuso> to see what I can find out.
<RAOF> I'd file it under xorg/drivers/nouveau; intel and radeon have DRI/drm/intel and DRI/drm/radeon respectively, but nouveau isn't there.
<TheMuso> ok
<bryceh> TheMuso, yes bugs@fdo handles dri kernel bugs
<TheMuso> Will get to all of that on the weekend hopefully.
<TheMuso> bryceh, RAOF, thanks.
<bryceh> TheMuso, I've a tool you can use to help with the bug forwarding - http://www.bryceharrington.org/cgi-bin/send_upstream.cgi
<TheMuso> bryceh: Thanks. I don't think there are any LP bugs for this, I plan to file upstream directly.
<bryceh> alrighty
<RAOF> The problem with the 1st of April is that you can neven be sure whether the delay of GNOME 3.0 to September is a joke or not…
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> RAOF, btw wanted to ask if you'd given thought to any UDS sessions we might want to hold?
<RAOF> I've given some thought, but haven't really come up with anything.
<bryceh> yeah same
<RAOF> I'd like to work out whether we can ship libdxtn, but that's hardly a session.
<bryceh> yeah there's some toolish things I'm interested in but dunno that it's of very widespread interest
<RAOF> There are probably enough Xers now to justify having a session.
<RAOF> Oh!
<RAOF> Yes.  Session: what drivers to drop from -all.
<bryceh> mmm
<jcastro> RAOF: I was thinking the exact same thing wrt. the gnome thing
<bryceh> reminds me with beta out I can cleanup the arm drivers list
<RAOF> jcastro: It looks plausible, but how soon is GTK4, really?
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah we should probably have a general X meeting like normal, and maybe another canonical-x internal one
<didrocks> good morning
<bryceh> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey bryceh!
<bryceh> wow, we didn't even use the word 'blueprint' and jcastro showed up :-)
<bryceh> didrocks, how're things?  X working better for you?
<RAOF> bryceh: And possibly another stakeholders meeting; again, I'd like a venue for our internal consumers of X to say ‘we'd like it to be able to do $THING’.
<bryceh> RAOF, the 8xx'ers have been piling on the bug tracker a lot the last few days.  :-/  I feel really bad continually telling them "no support for you!"
<jcastro> bryceh: I am watching for outliers to the naming convention.
<didrocks> bryceh: you mean the "magnetic" issue? It's even worst! so, loicm has it as well. Surprinsingly, I don't get it at all with multimonior and twinview, just on single monitor with twinview deactivated
<didrocks> bryceh: apart from that, in a rush, but everything's generally fine, thanks ;)
<didrocks> and you?
<bryceh> didrocks, that's the one
<bryceh> didrocks, yep doing good.
<RAOF> bryceh: I keep seeing a handful of ‘855 is special, don't step on its toes’ commits floating past.  It's somewhat surprising that it *ever* worked *at all* :)
<bryceh> my 1.5 yr old son likes to hang out in the garage with me, so today I made him a little workbench.  He likes to bang nails into the wood and explore my parts drawers
<bryceh> and he's learned how to climb the ladder out there...  :-+
<bryceh> RAOF, so far most of the 8xx bugs have resembled other bugs we're seeing on 9xx so maybe they're just general issues
<GunnarHj> Good morning! Anybody with gdm upload rights who can sponsor me with bug 746694? Think it should be considered an urgent matter...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746694 in maverick-backports "GDM_LANG overrides my locales" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746694
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<micahg> GunnarHj: backports don't work like that, I believe you need approval before it can be uploaded
<micahg> GunnarHj: can we move to -devel?
<GunnarHj> micahg: Ok.
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine thanks :) you?
<pitti> didrocks: aaah, intltool!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it was the little guilty guy! ;)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: ... but it says "There is no easter-egg!"!!!11!!one!
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<didrocks> pitti: but is telling not having one is already having one? :-)
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: was a cheap and the less full-bug way to get it! :-)
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> didrocks: I think this question brings this prank to an unduly high philosophical level
<desrt> pranks?
<didrocks> pitti: exactly, like "you have 4 hours" :)
<desrt> where?  i love pranks
<Sweetshark> pitti: a bit stressed by the deadlines (there is one every week -- today: 3.4 branchoff) but otherwise fine ;)
<pitti> <jedi wave>There is no prank; I'm all 100% serious about this
<Sweetshark> didrocks: is that bug I mailed you fitting?
<bryceh> heya guys good mornings
<pitti> hey bryceh
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I think it does, right
<Sweetshark> Anyone already having a "best of" of this years april fools already? Something like slashdots OMG Ponys or http://blog.thebehrens.net/2009/04/01/how-openofficeorg-will-switch-to-a-dscm/
<pitti> Sweetshark: still a bit early in the day, isn't it?
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, yeah. so its even more important not to be caught halfawake of some shocking news that is really just a joke. I remember my hyperventilating as pretty badly as a gentoo zealot back then, when I read this:http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030401-newsletter.xml#doc_chap1_sect2
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh, I remember that one
<vish> FISHWARE!!!
<micahg> vishware?
<vish> Bug #747014
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 747014 in unity "Major Natty regression: No fish!" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747014
<Sweetshark> I think the gentoo folks started to get careful after some people said "thats a great idea!" after reading about geNToo (gentoo on windows) ...
<didrocks> wooowwww first ABI stable nux update!
<RAOF> didrocks: I thought that was technically impossible for C++ ABIs :P
<didrocks> RAOF: Neil made a list minute commit to change just a slightely issue with nux trunk and it fixes the ABI break issue for this release (at least ;))
<didrocks> RAOF: so, zomg, that means that you can push C++ code and not breaking the ABI!
 * didrocks is *shocked*
<mvo> didrocks: dude, we do it all the time with libapt ;) its a PAIN though. does he know about the abichecker script that we use in libapt?
<didrocks> mvo: oh no!
<didrocks> mvo: link link link? ;-)
 * didrocks will add that to his release script
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<mvo> didrocks: http://ispras.linux-foundation.org/index.php/ABI_compliance_checker , check lp:apt and there abicheck/run_abi_test for a example of the usage, works really well for us
<mvo> I even bloged about it a good while ago (shocking!) http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2010/02/18/goodbye-accidental-abi-breaks/
<mvo> its really cool stuff
<mvo> whoever did "revert button layout" in the appearence properties is my hero-of-the-hour
<didrocks> mvo: when you change the theme with a custom layout?
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> well, I have [x] title [min][max] since about forever
<didrocks> mvo: I did that in lucid dude! time to ugprade! ;)
<mvo> and a theme change used to just kill that, now I can just revert
<mvo> hm? first time I see it, it usually just killed my custom window manager layout settings
<mvo> anyway, /me hugs did'hero-of-the-hour'rocks
<didrocks> mvo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2 (if (previoustheme->button_layout && (strcmp (previoustheme->button_layout, tmpbutton_layout) != 0)))
<didrocks> mvo: from the first implementation ;)
<didrocks> mvo: seems that ken touched it again in February, pretty sure it worked on lucid, but didn't test it since (seems that themes can be saved in a file now, so maybe it impacted it)
<mvo> odd really, but I don't complain that it works now for me :)
<huats> mornin
<seb128> one cycle later and update-manager still trigger apport if you close the password dialog by error :-(
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, it also says lots of apps have crashed, when they haven't, as in last cycle, iirc
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, what? apport?
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, well it catches python exceptions
<rodrigo_> hi seb128 btw :)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> uncaught exceptions rather
<seb128> well the apport dialog is ok
<rodrigo_> yes, it indeed happens in python apps, like accerciser
<seb128> what is annoying is that update-manager hangs for 5 minutes then
<seb128> like it goes waiting for a timeout
<seb128> with the ui blocked while it does that
<mvo> seb128: let me look at this
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, sorry to keep ranting about your softwares, I still love you ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<seb128> lol
<seb128> GNOME3 delayed to septembre then
<seb128> we are on track for it ;-)
<seb128> http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/2011-04-gnome-3.0-rescheduled.html
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson_
<chrisccoulson_> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i just saw the announcement too
<chrisccoulson_> perhaps we should delay natty until then? ;)
 * chrisccoulson_ runs
 * desrt shakes his head
<chrisccoulson_> hi desrt!
<desrt> hey :)
<desrt> i don't think it really makes sense for you guys to delay natty
<desrt> gnome is merely one of your upstreams
<seb128> desrt, I think that was a joke ;-)
<desrt> they did the 6 month delay so that gnome3 will sync up with your next release
<desrt> seb128: ah.  of course.
<chrisccoulson_> desrt - so, gtk 4 coming soon too? (according to the announcement). you don't happen to know how soon do you?
<desrt> i'm in a bit of an annoyed mood today because of the announcement
<seb128> desrt, why? seems an ok decision
<desrt> chrisccoulson_: we were saying on the order of 1 year, but i think it may be more like 1.5-2
<chrisccoulson_> desrt, ok, that's not too bad :)
<desrt> so i'm not sure that delaying for gtk4 is really a good idea
<seb128> desrt, it feels border line ready, could be shipped as a bit shacky but a 6 month delay will make it great
<chrisccoulson_> one of the redhat firefox maintainers is currently porting to gtk3, but i had a thought there that gtk4 might come along before it's reviewed and landed ;)
<desrt> does that mean you guys will switch to it in 6 months? :)
<seb128> desrt, btw seems people realize at least now that using firefox non public stable bits can bite
<desrt> seb128: i realised this a long time ago and tried to get them to change to seed
<desrt> but i understand why they feel that 'yield' is really essential
<desrt> it's a bit of a difficult problem, really :/
<seb128> yeah...
<desrt> i think they may try to do a private library now
<chrisccoulson_> it's not too much of a problem now, as we have a proper spidermonkey lib in ubuntu ;)
<seb128> desrt, "will switch to it", it being GNOME3 I was going to say "yes for sure"
<seb128> but that gtk4 point you raise makes me nervous
<desrt> seb128: shell :)
<seb128> like we don't want to do another GTK transition before the next lts
<desrt> gtk4 is at least a year out
<seb128> ok great
<desrt> maybe 2
<rodrigo_> vuntz, hey, what's the april fools joke, the delay of 3.0 or the tarballs due on Monday?
<seb128> doh, I didn't even check what day we are
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<desrt> rodrigo_: bad boy
<rodrigo_> desrt, well, I'm confused, since he sent the 2 mails at the same time
<rodrigo_> desrt, ah, you were trying to confuse seb128? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I would assume the real email is tarball due
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<desrt> we'll never tell!
<desrt> ....until tomorrow
<rodrigo_> :D
<seb128> let's say I don't find official joke announces as fun jokes
<seb128> that's why I tend to don't read news on that day if they don't come via email in my inbox ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i think you do have a point though
<desrt> gnome3 is certainly not a kde4
<desrt> but it's also not 100%
<seb128> the delay would be credible if the goal was to have something high quality
<seb128> it's also fine to ship it as it this cycle
<desrt> 3.2 will obviously be a better release
<desrt> seb128: the code is actually pretty high quality right now
<seb128> was gtk4 in the next year or two also an april joke?
<desrt> just a few rough edges, like everyone else
<desrt> no
<seb128> ok ;-)
<desrt> we've been planning that for a while
<desrt> we're planning our next hackfest in september
<desrt> maybe somewhere nice in france :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, don't trust desrt today
<desrt> hey!  don't blame me!
<pitti> seb128: how sure are you that bug 740765 really started with 1:2.32.2.1-0ubuntu9?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740765 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740765
<desrt> so omgubuntu seemed quite convinced...
<pitti> seb128: I can't see how http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?h=gnome-2-32&id=9142d259dcaa6b011604cbd560b94ce31d314b88 can possibly cause this..
<seb128> pitti, I just matched the day we started receiving bugs about that and the uploads
 * pitti scratching head
<seb128> pitti, well of course it could be a side effect of some other lib change
<pitti> hm, omgubuntu -> wasn't that xkcd a couple of years back?
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't make to me either that this commit would create the bug...
<vish> well, i guess desrt nailed the coffin with his support ;p
<desrt> vish: ?
<vish> desrt: "I support release team"
<vish> desrt: ha! just checked the tags on that OMG post, it says "fooled you"
<vish> but still people are wildly debating there :p
<desrt> dbarth_: ping
<dbarth_> desrt: hi
 * Sweetshark wonders if we should join the Canterbury project ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: I heard it's great!
<Sweetshark> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35859
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 35859 in Localisation "Missing string in french translation" [Normal,New]
<Sweetshark> ^- that one is esp. for our french zealots here ...
<seb128> got to go for some errands, be back in one hour
<pitti> seb128: hah, I know
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, vish, desrt ... beta 1 is out, whats the work on the street?
<pitti> rickspencer3: you mean "how's the whale in the Thames?"
<rickspencer3> pitti,  uuh
<rickspencer3> I am not familiar with that particular vernacular, but sure!
<pitti> rickspencer3: can you please look out of the window and confirm what google maps shows?
<vish> s/whale/narwhal
<rickspencer3> how's the whale in the Tames?
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> let me see
<pitti> if it's still there, please wave to him for me, would you?
<rickspencer3> yes, there is a whale
<rickspencer3> well, there's already a crowd
<rickspencer3> it is a narhwal, actually, I think
<rickspencer3> and it appears to be yellow
<rickspencer3> anywhoooo, whales aside, any response to beta 1 so far?
<pitti> rickspencer3: didn't hear much yet
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<rickspencer3> I guess that's good from a quality POV, but not so good from a popularity pov ;)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Have you read the comments on bug 742857? Because of them, I'm about to convert the proposed document to a help document belonging to language-selector. Thought I'd ask for your general view first, to not reach another deadlock.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742857 in ubuntu-docs "i18n matters ought to be properly documented" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742857
<pitti> GunnarHj: hm, this is more developer oriented, isn't it? I wonder if it would be better suited in the wiki
<GunnarHj> pitti: My intention was to write a document for users. What makes you think it's developer oriented?
<pitti> GunnarHj: the other bug comments so far (haven't looked at the actual document yet, was too busy with beta-1 release)
<GunnarHj> pitti: I see. It is a little more than "click this, select X from that, ...", but aiming for users.
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, ok; language-selector help sounds great then
<GunnarHj> pitti: Then I'll make a try.
<chrisccoulson_> finally, i've figured out how to write a working mochitest for firefox \o/
<pitti> mochitest?
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Mochitest
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: hey, did you have the time to add a static quicklist to firefox (see
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/747128
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 747128 in unity "open new firefox window" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - i need to write a test for making sure that scrolling works when you select text in a scrolled area
<didrocks> (well, it needs to fiddling with dpm about the .desktop translation)
<chrisccoulson_> which means synthesizing fake mouse events and stuff like that ;)
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, i uploaded it yesterday ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: awesome \o/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: how did you dealt with i18n?
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-March/010406.html
<chrisccoulson_> for translations, we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: oh, a brand new automated process? ;)
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<chrisccoulson_> we need to make it automated ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: nice work, thanks for tackling that :)
<didrocks> now, I can just stare at Sweetshark for quicklist and openoffice!
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, well, it was cdbs who modified the desktop file ;)
<chrisccoulson_> (i just added the extra translations before i uploaded yesterday)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: oh, that's already nice then ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: is open a tab before open a window?
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, i haven't added the open tab item yet
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> I was wondering how it would behave with:
<cdbs> didrocks, chrisccoulson_: hi
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks, we kept the translations on the wiki to give us the option of adding it later on if we wanted to
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson_> but i want to save some space for other quicklist items really ;)
<didrocks> hey cdbs
<pitti> GunnarHj: took a look at the document; this looks great, thanks!
 * pitti follows up to the bug
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: agreed, opened a new tab should be more a dynamic QL I think
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: and the good news is that I just wired up the latest pieces!
<chrisccoulson_> nice!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good to know, thanks!
<pitti> GunnarHj: followed up
<pitti> GunnarHj: so in short, I think it'll live well in language-selector itself
<pitti> impressive unity changelog again
<didrocks> (and a lot of spam \o/)
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i think i migth go and grab a coffee before i read the unity changelog!
<chrisccoulson_> **might
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: double dose will be better )
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<TheMuso> pitti: So the desktop powerpc image is currently oversized, and I have been looking through the seeds trying to work out what could be dropped. Just about everything that is included could be considered as needed. Thoughts?
<TheMuso> pitti: I was thinking of possibly dropping some or all of the games packages, as they take up a fair amount of disk space.
<pitti> TheMuso: gnome-games sounds like a good "first against the wall" indeed
<pitti> TheMuso: you could win a lot by dropping tomboy and banshee and adding rhythmbox instead, but that would deviate quite a lot
<pitti> TheMuso: do we still ship two different kernels there, or why are these so big?
<TheMuso> pitti: Yeah I would really rather only cut things that aren't absolutely necessary.
<pitti> TheMuso: I believe we also ship some toolchain bits
<TheMuso> pitti: 2 different kernels for 32-bit and 64-bit powerpc. These kernels could do with a lot of fat being removed, but not enough time this cycle.
<pitti> TheMuso: like kernel headers, gcc, etc.; dropping those will also win a lot
<TheMuso> pitti: Kernel headers have been dropped, I could also drop gcc.
<TheMuso> The interesting thing is with the current desktop seeds, the alternate disk is fine size wise.
<pitti> TheMuso: we have a lot of bz2/lzma compressed packages, which certainly help a lot
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll drop gnome-games and gcc et al, and we'll see where that leads us.
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, oh, apport abort -> nice catch!
<seb128> pitti, it tells us that it was right to do as well since that one seems to hit quite some users and didn't get reported before
<pitti> seb128: right; I just wonder why it failed to extract the message there; it's a normal g_assert..
<seb128> pitti, the stacktrace has "<value optimized out>" for the message
<pitti> but it should still be in the global variable in the core dumpl.
<pitti> ..
<seb128> pitti, yeah, not sure, but that also explain why we started getting so indicator sigabrt crashes
<seb128> nice that we catch extra bugs
<seb128> but I will try to investigate if I ran into one of those locally
<pitti> wohooo! non-crashing unity! live is soo good
 * pitti hugs the DX team
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mpt, could you not play close reopen close games on bugs please? it's wasting effort for everybody that could be used in a better way
<didrocks> so, upload on Friday can make people happy ;)
<mpt> seb128, sorry, I don't know what you mean
<seb128> mpt, you just reopened a bug that was set invalid because it was not closed with a reference to the other bug
<mpt> oh, I thought I marked that one as a duplicate, sorry
<seb128> mpt, ok, sorry for assuming that it was because you disagree with the way the bug was closed (there is a recurrent argument about whether those bugs should be closed or let open until somebody will triage the bug properly)
<pgraner> Has anyone seen probs with gdm/X after todays updates on Intel? Everytime at the gdm login prompt that I touch the touchpad X crashes and restarts.
<seb128> hey pgraner
<seb128> mpt is discussing a similar issue on #ubuntu-x at the moment if you want to join that channel
<pgraner> seb128, thx
<mvo> new nux stopped my unity from crashing when I press alt-f2 \o/
<pitti> yeah, and I'm running unity again, too
<pitti> it was impossible to stabilize in the last week
<mvo> yeah, same here
<seb128> it's working great there for a while
<mvo> works well so far on my two machines
<seb128> you guys probably did something to upset didrocks
<mvo> I had loads and loads of crashes lsat week on my nvidia box
<pitti> my wife hasn't complained yet, though, and she's still running last weekend's version
<seb128> but it seems he got over it and stop hating you ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, USER==mvo ;)
<seb128> it's like mvo hating me with update-manager
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> seb128: dude!
<seb128> mvo, alter!
<mvo> seb128: I looked at this problem but got confused by all the defer magic and put it on hold :(
<seb128> mvo, it's a non issue nowadays since polkit stopped crashing every second use
<seb128> I just ran into it today by accident
<seb128> it was driving me crazy when polkit was crashing ;-)
<mvo> its still something that needs to get fixed
<mvo> I hope that glatzor can give me some idea
<didrocks> mvo: seb128 asked me to make it crashing for your computer :)
<seb128> heh
<mvo> didrocks: you french …
<didrocks> "I eat you", isn't it? :p
<mvo> lol
<mvo> I ate you
<didrocks> oh right, better with this accent ;)
<cyphermox> seb128, was there something wrong about my evolution-mapi merge? I see it has been uploaded but the merge request has not changed (still Needs Review)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> no, I just though the autoimporter would close it
<seb128> since it's using the standard location
<cyphermox> ah, ok :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, bryceh, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/747205
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 747205 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[arrandale] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x7a005502)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's being handled
<rickspencer3> seb128, thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, note I updated teh bug report
<seb128> rickspencer3, well it was discussed on the next channel and forwarded upstream, tjaalton is on it
<didrocks> email sent :)
<rickspencer3> with no external monitor, it works fine
<seb128> tjaalton, ^
<tjaalton> oh, that's good info, I guess
<rickspencer3> tjaalton, I'll be here for another few hours, if you want me to try anything
<tjaalton> rickspencer3: well, I need to run in a minute, but ping Sarvatt / bryceh to continue from here :)
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> thanks tjaalton
<tjaalton> once they're available
<tjaalton> and when ickle has something to share (on the upstream bug
<tjaalton> )
<rickspencer3> didrocks, when can I test if the fix for bug #738864 worked for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 738864 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738864
<didrocks> rickspencer3: should be published by now
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I think this fix was in unity itself, not compiz, let me checkc
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah it is, so you should be able to test with the new unity
<didrocks> (3.8.2)
 * pitti grabbed the .debs from LP the minute it was built :)
<didrocks> seb128: see, pitti lives on edge as well ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I got it from the mirror now ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks, the alt-f2 is still screwed :-(
<didrocks> ok tell me how it goes, I'll upload if it works
<didrocks> oh wait! ;-)
<didrocks> update*
<didrocks> seb128: how screwed?
<ari-tczew> mterry: you're not yet core-dev? I thought so :)
<seb128> if you are hitting enter before the model update it doesn't run the command
<seb128> didrocks, you hate people who type faster than you right? ;-)
 * didrocks slaps seb128 ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that's because gord's merge wasn't merged it seems
<mterry> ari-tczew, I like to take things slow  :)
<didrocks> and I think nobody thought to revert the "fix committed" status
<ari-tczew> mterry: good luck on meeting then
<didrocks> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/unity-31-03-11-places-fixes/+merge/55765
<mterry> ari-tczew, thanks!
<didrocks> oh no, the bugs are still opened, all is good
<seb128> didrocks, ok
 * mterry HATES April 1st on the Internet
<ari-tczew> mterry: my wishes weren't prima aprillis :>
<mterry> ari-tczew, I know.  Unrelated  :)
<ari-tczew> okok
<chrisccoulson_> mterry - "I like to take things slow" - perhaps not as slow as me though ;)
<chrisccoulson_> i've been meaning to apply for over a year now ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson_, :)  no time like the present
<mvo> seb128: ha! I get constantly hit by this bug as well, *t<pause>y<pause>p<pause>e* ssssssllllloooowwwwllllly
<bcurtiswx> good morn all
<Q-FUNK> seb128: it could be a good idea to read bug reports, before pasting a boilerplate reply. :)
<seb128> Q-FUNK, well I didn't read the bug description but I can't do a lot without a crash report
<seb128> Q-FUNK, what stop you to switch to a vt to copy the .crash to an usb disk or something?
<seb128> Q-FUNK, or to startx from a vt rather than use gdm
<Q-FUNK> seb128: appart enabled, but crash not found.
<Q-FUNK> öö.. apport.
<seb128> Q-FUNK, can check Xorg.0.log
<seb128> can you
<seb128> or /var/log/gdm/...
<bcurtiswx> woah, my computers a timebomb
<Q-FUNK> did that
<seb128> there is no stacktrace in the logs?
<Q-FUNK> non
<Q-FUNK> none whatsoever
<seb128> very weird
<seb128> so it's crashing but without dumping a crash or triggering apport
<Q-FUNK> and gdm only reported x :0 being temporariliy unavailable
<Q-FUNK> yup
<seb128> nothing useful in the /var/log/gdm logs?
<Q-FUNK> this beingn said, the new synaptics apparently restored basic X operation
<seb128> there was a trackpad crash there
<Q-FUNK> nope.  that's the first place I checked
<seb128> but yours seems different
<seb128> can you figured which of the 2 updates broke for you?
<Q-FUNK> looking at my /var/crash content, I currently have kernel oopses and python-rsvg crashes.  nothing else.
<Q-FUNK> well, even though I had my mouse plugged-in and was using that, synaptics apparently was the cause nonetheless.
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - you can probably sponsor packagekit from bug 740815 now btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740815 in xulrunner-1.9.2 "[FFe] Updates to enable us to drop xulrunner from main" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740815
<chrisccoulson_> that should work now
<Q-FUNK> as soon as I went and installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu10 directly from LP's build cache and rebooted, the issue was gone.
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: oh, nice
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: currently working on something else, will do ASAP, though
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - thanks
<seb128> Q-FUNK, so your issues are fixed now?
<Q-FUNK> seb128: basic X operation is back.   notification area icons are not. :)
<seb128> ok, that's "normal" then ;-)
<Q-FUNK> heh ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, mterry, tedg: bug #743404 seems to happen on compiz crashes if that's useful info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743404 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in menu_entry_realized()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743404
<seb128> crashes or restarts
<seb128> if someone of you want to claim it
<seb128> oh, it's assigned to ted already
<tjaalton> rickspencer3: jane's bug is fixed by libdrm 2.4.24. guess we'll need to get that in natty :)
 * tjaalton gone again
<rickspencer3> cool tjaalton
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #649809 an user say he still get it...is there any debug info printf we could had that would be useful?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649809 in gdm "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
<seb128> rodrigo_, like is there any way to get the pid which own the xsetting?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, via xprop, but I see there is no argument to
<rodrigo_> hmm
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, fine, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, i am looking at rhythmbox 2.91 and noticed that you disabled all patches with the last 0.13 update
<seb128> the one yesterday?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67826042/rhythmbox_0.13.3-0ubuntu3_0.13.3-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<seb128> urg
<seb128> ricotz, thanks for noticing!
<seb128> I did a ls new_name > series
<ricotz> seb128, np ;)
<seb128> rather than >>
<seb128> didrocks, hey, can you do a quick upload for me?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, debcheckout rhythmbox, ls *.patches > series and upload, thanks to ricotz who noticed
<seb128> didrocks, I did a ls new_patch > series rather than >> series yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: sure, doing ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, I'm the middle of some debugging now and can't really build or upload
<didrocks> no worry!
<Laney> gudev-sharp-1.0 was demoted for some reason
<Laney> and now banshee is depwait
<bcurtiswx> whew, what a ride.
<davmor2> Guys sorry to interrupt after the latest updates if I touch the trackpad my system system restarts to gdm.  If I hit enter on gdm then type in my password so I get to unity and then touch the trackpad it restarts to gdm again.  is this known?
<pitti> Laney: hm, has it ever been in main? It's not on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt either
<Laney> pitti: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gudev-sharp-1.0/+publishinghistory
<seb128> davmor2, upgrade again, there has been an upload to fix that today
<pitti> Laney: ah, in bug 607291
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607291 in taglib-sharp "[MIR] banshee" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607291
<bcurtiswx> seb128, that fix disables the two finger scroll (in case that wasn't warranted)
<pitti> Laney: was banshee just uploaded? c-m should have it otherwise
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ?
<pitti> Laney: promoted to main
<seb128> bcurtiswx, dunno, ask on #ubuntu-x, I just know the crash is fixed
<Laney> pitti: 21 hours ago. I don't know how often it's generated, but if daily then that is fair enough
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK
<Laney> thanks for fixing
<pitti> Laney: hourly actually
<davmor2> seb128: Confirmed the fix works :)
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: did you see a major influx of bug reports today?
<didrocks> pitti: not really, why?
<pitti> didrocks: just curious
<didrocks> no, suprinsgly quiet (quiet the unity way of course ;))
<seb128> pitti, no but usually the inbox issue happens on monday after betas
<seb128> not on friday
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> quite some users wait on the weekend it seems
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> np
<rodrigo_> can someone please merge this -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/couchdb-glib/0_7_2_release/+merge/55956 (already uploaded)
<seb128> rodrigo_, doing
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, that makes me think about e-d-s btw
<seb128> seems we get quite some e-d-s-adressbook crash bugs
<rodrigo_> seb128, with u1 addressbooks?
<cyphermox> rodrigo_, afaik not only u1... google has some issues too, and I've had trouble with LDAP recently
<rodrigo_> hmm, the evo-.couchdb branch I've got coming fixes a nasty issue with dbus in threads, maybe it's the same for other backends?
<cyphermox> rodrigo_, depends what bugs seb128 is referring to
<rodrigo_> seb128, the accompanying evo-couchdb branch -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/evolution-couchdb/0_5_3_release/+merge/55957 (already uploaded also)
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, I was just checking your commit in git
<chrisccoulson> oh, my bfb just changed colour!
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/720531
<ubot2> seb128: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 720531 not found
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/738552
<ubot2> seb128: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 738552 not found
<rodrigo_> seb128, I fixed it with an ugly hack, so don't look much at that commit :)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/740181
<ubot2> seb128: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 740181 not found
<rodrigo_> seb128, looking
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, well the init is not enough
<seb128> libdbus is just not safe to use in threads
<rodrigo_> seb128, with the _init call it seems so
<seb128> it's creating issues in gvfs with libgnome-keyring as well
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/720531 is a duplicate of the bug I was fixing with my 2 branches
<ubot2> rodrigo_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 720531 not found
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you please close it as duplicate?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, gnome-keyring was the cause for the evo-couchdb bug
<seb128> thanks
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> hmm, 727370 is already a duplicate of this one
<rodrigo_> ah, no
<rodrigo_> but lp doesn't let me do it
<rodrigo_> seb128, can you try?
 * rodrigo_ looks at the other bugs
<seb128> rodrigo_, try to dup which one from which one?
<rodrigo_> trying to mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/720531 as dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370
<ubot2> rodrigo_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 720531 not found
<rodrigo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/738552 is another issue
<ubot2> rodrigo_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 738552 not found
<rodrigo_> and so is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/740181
<ubot2> rodrigo_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 740181 not found
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, done, it didn't like the duplicates from the bug you tried to duplicate
<rodrigo_> ah ok, thanks!
<seb128> rodrigo_, worked after changing the duplicate number for a few of those and retrying
<seb128> it was hitting a timeout in launchpad before
 * didrocks waves goodbye
<rodrigo_> bye didrocks
<didrocks> bye rodrigo_ :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw bug #724640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724640 in evolution-couchdb "Missing dependency from evolution-couchdb to avahi-daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724640
<seb128> didrocks, bye
<didrocks> seb128: bon week-end!
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, why would it need to depend on that?
<seb128> rodrigo_, dunno, read the bug comment
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok, moving to desktopcouch
<seb128> "Verify that you have Avahi running: #506601 Pairing and replication does not work if Avahi is down. "
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh right, it's a couchdb thing, not an evo-couchdb one
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> yeah, moving it now
<rodrigo_> ok, going out for some (hot) air, so have a good weekend all!
<kklimonda> rodrigo_:  hot air? lucky you :)
<kklimonda> it's got really cold today in Warsaw :/
<ricotz> kklimonda_, hi :)
<kklimonda_> ricotz: hey, thanks for your gtkmm 3.0 packaging - I'll try to work on it this weekend
<ricotz> kklimonda_, your welcome, perhaps this can get an FFe
<kklimonda_> ricotz: we'll see :)
<kklimonda_> that would be great though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, blue bfb is the new claim for attention animation thing ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's confusing, because it makes me think i should click on it (which just opens the dash, and doesn't actually help)
<ricotz> seb128, are you ok with these two packages going in the gnome3 ppa? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+packages
<chrisccoulson> so, if the messaing icon goes blue, i need to click on it. but, if the bfb goes blue, i need to just hover the mouse over it ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's strange
<seb128> re
<seb128> how did I close that tab?
<seb128> ricotz, I was checking on your ppa
<seb128> ricotz, seems fine yes
<seb128> ricotz, we usually do merge summaries the other way around though, list the remaining ubuntu changes
<seb128> but don't bother for a ppa upload ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, ok, doing it this way was easier for now
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> seb128, the gnome3 environment getting quite complete for my usage
<seb128> nice
<ricotz> seb128, there are some packages in the ppa that are worth to go into natty
<seb128> which ones?
<ricotz> like totem-pl-parser
<ricotz> mutter, avahi
<seb128> ricotz, it's a bit broken that things like totem-pl-parser went in the ppa to start with
<ricotz> seb128, totem depends on this specific version and the freeze made it necessary
<seb128> ricotz, well there should be a merge request or sponsoring upload going with such updates
<ricotz> seb128, actually i made one for mutter 2.91.92
<ricotz> which is obsolete by now
<seb128> ricotz, well mutter doesn't interest me but I would have sponsoring  the totem-pl-parser update while I was doing sponsoring yesterday if there had been a request for it
 * dobey hopes his freeze exception is granted soon
<seb128> dobey, try pinging on #ubuntu-release
<ricotz> seb128, i see, i was waiting for debian to catch up, so it could be synced
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone!
<kenvandine> you too pitti
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you as well
<seb128> ricotz, right, that's the reason why it was not updated by somebody else in natty as well, we were waiting to sync ;-)
<seb128> but from the moment someone do the update it should be trivial to do a merge request against the vcs
<sweeze> using gnome3 ppa, looks like all gtk3 apps are displayed w/ raleigh theme... any way to change/debug this?
<sweeze> also, network-manager icon is "not found" icon?
<Ampelbein> hmm, are the amd64 retracers not working at the moment?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-02
<vish> chrisccoulson: hi, i was waiting for Amaranth , he seemed to favor a compiz 0.8.8 update, if he dint have time i could do just that one bug..
<vish> chrisccoulson: btw, i'd built the patch yesterday, and i dont seem to be getting any problems.
<gnome3onnatty> Hi guys, is here a place to talk about gnome3 and natty?
<cyphermox> howdy
<bcurtiswx> Where's all the partyin going on here???
<bcurtiswx> the District of Columbia LoCo team is here at Taste Of India :) woot woot
<mterry> :)
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, so are we here in Montreal, jamming ;)
<cyphermox> I managed to coerce a few adventurous LoCo members to file bugs and test Natty
<bcurtiswx> \o/ cyphermox
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, I'm happily finding interesting small bugs in unity right now
<bcurtiswx> i've found one emapthy bug, and im trying to go through my backlog of empathy bugs... 130ish remaining
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<cyphermox> I took one earlier to give a quick bug triaging tutorial
<bcurtiswx> take as many as you want
<bcurtiswx> actually can you confirm a bug for me
<bcurtiswx> empathy crashes for me and another person on launch, just verify with the most recent updates that it works
<cyphermox> on launch?
<cyphermox> nah, seems to start here just fine, I must have rebooted a couple of times already
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, OK thx
<cyphermox> just restarted it, works fine
<cyphermox> unless it's something specific to a service you use that I don't?
<bcurtiswx> im gonna restart, see what happend
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, darn still crash...
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, another things to try...
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, add a MSN account and have someone add you to their contact list.
<bcurtiswx> if you get time
<cyphermox> ok, I already have my MSN account added, hold on
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, if you get a minute and are online, lemme know
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, I was able to reproduce it
<cyphermox> deuxpi added me to his list and it appears as though empathy crashed
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, it's bug 747066 right?
<bcurtiswx> bug #747066
<cyphermox> good
 * bcurtiswx kicks ubot2
<bcurtiswx> no no im trying to find link
<bcurtiswx> i reportd a bug
<cyphermox> so it's not 747066?
<bcurtiswx> one sec, lemme look lol.. i was trying to get ubo2 to post the link to it
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, a segfault in _empathy_marshal_VOID__OBJECT_OBJECT_UINT_STRING_BOOLEAN()?
<bcurtiswx> mine is diff i think... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/748535
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 748535 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in event_manager_add" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> i ran it in gdb
<cyphermox> heh, seems to be the same error, just a little cleaner trace perhaps
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, now my empathy won't start anymore!! tsk tsk tsk ;)
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, yeah me either :-\
<bcurtiswx> i wish cassidy was around
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, you'd essentially just need to have a way to accept the request, I guess
<bcurtiswx> hmmm
<cyphermox> trying on hotmail itself , maybe that will work
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, I had to clear much of my config
<cyphermox> anyway, bbl
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/748535 when you get back in on Monday
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 748535 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in event_manager_add" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-03
<mylogic> good evening
<AnAnt> Hello, is there some sort of gconf setting to change the default session to Classic instead of Unity ?
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, ping?
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, pong
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, still doing global jam today?
<bcurtiswx> i will in a little while.  Gotta do my normal Sunday stuff (grocery shopping, shower)
<bcurtiswx> it's 11:15AM here
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx, yes, same here. I just got to our location
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox, great.  I'll let ya know when I'm back.  ttyl
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-26
<ritz> does anyone have evo3.4 build for precise ?
<TheMuso> ritz: Does the GNOME3 PPA not contain it?
<ritz> TheMuso, nope, 3.2 afaik
<TheMuso> ok.
<pitti> Good morning
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti
<rickspencer3> I was wondering if the euro-destkoppers would be a bit lagged this morning
<Sarvatt> pitti: your good mornings are very good at telling me I'm up way too late and need to go to sleep. good morning to you though! :)
<pitti> Sarvatt: heh, then good night :)
 * rickspencer3 roboots to try latest beta 2
<Sarvatt> uhoh, hope he doesn't hit the unity fail from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963633 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/963093 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,In progress]
<RAOF> Yeah, I wonder what's actually causing that.
<Sarvatt> its only hitting upgraders, fresh installs are fine
<Sarvatt> aka smells like a compiz config change
<Sarvatt> oh, guess he doesn't hit it either just like my machines :)
<RAOF> Yeah, and unity --reset *did* end up fixing it for me.
<rickspencer3> good morning RAOF
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morning!
<rickspencer3> and good evening Sarvatt :)
<RAOF> Does anyone know how to connect that fancy new “Management Service” capplet up to my actual Landscape instance? :)
<rickspencer3> aaah, I can't drag windows with my track pad now!
<RAOF> Three finger drag?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: it works here?
<RAOF> When did that work?!
<rickspencer3> oh shucks, I can't drag anything
<Sarvatt> RAOF: the capplet forces a new connection though
<Sarvatt> aka uses up another one of your 5
<Sarvatt> unless you disable the old one
<RAOF> Sarvatt: And, just to be clear, it's your Launchpad account that you want to log in to there, right?  I wonder if it doesn't handle the 2-factor auth that's set up.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: yup, and im using 2 factor too
<Sarvatt> i had to delete my old setup on landscape and use the new one
<Sarvatt> the applet *only* seems to create new associations
<RAOF> Aaah.  It's after LP username rather than email.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: ever had landscape set up before?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yeah, but ages ago.
<rickspencer3> hey RAOF can you let me know if I should add anything to bug #965003
<rickspencer3> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965003 in xorg "dell mini 10v touchpad dragging stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965003
<Sarvatt> cnd: ^^ isnt that the same machine you have that you did the clickpad stuff for?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Urgh, clickpad stuff?  I thought we'd ironed out the defaults there :/
<RAOF> rickspencer3: I don't think there's anything more you need to add there.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, well, this one doesn't have a separate button
<rickspencer3> I wonder if it forgot to not consider the bottom of the trackpad as a place to control the mouse?
<RAOF> Boo.  Launchpad, why do you deny me Rick's xinput.txt‽
<rickspencer3> RAOF, anything I can do to help?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: I don't think so.
<RAOF> Sarvatt just sneakily moved the bug to synaptics, which was what was breaking Launchpad for me :)
<Sarvatt> well its a synaptics bug, semantics on how clickpads work have totally changed in 12.04 in the name of the greater good and the mini 10v trackpads were "special" and unique in their quirkiness
<Sarvatt> (sorry)
<RAOF> Hm.  You know what might be useful?  To have xinput prop results attached to apport.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, can I generate such an attachment for you?
<Sarvatt> those things had a special version of clickpads not used on anything else with a different button arrangement afaik
<RAOF> rickspencer3: You could attach the output of “xinput list-props 11”
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> how are you RAOF?
<RAOF> Stupid sky, getting dark at 5:20.  What does it think it is, autumn?
<RAOF> didrocks: Hey, pretty good.  Yourself?L
<didrocks> RAOF: rainy/cloudy day or dailylight saving change? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: I'm fine, thanks!
<RAOF> Cloudy day; daylight savings won't end for another couple of weeks(?).
<didrocks> ok ;)
<RAOF> But it's also getting dark earlier, obviously.
<didrocks> just go the contrary with dailylight saving this week-end here
<didrocks> at least, it's getting dark now at 8 PM ;)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: congrats for landing unity safely!
<didrocks> pitti: thanks ;) everything went smoothly!
<didrocks> I'll just need to properly hack the script to push to the release pocket instead of trying to -updates
<didrocks> how was your week-end pitti?
<didrocks> apart from some teddy bear experiment? ;)
<RAOF> didrocks: You're aware of some of the unity upgrade bugs we've been running into, right?
<didrocks> RAOF: the crash on startup for some people?
<pitti> didrocks: quite nice indeed; it was nice and sunny, we played some table tennis and some board game (we had a guest until yesterday)
<pitti> didrocks: how was your's?
<RAOF> didrocks: I'm not sure if that's the one; the one where you get just the desktop without any windows.  Compiz hasn't crashed, but it's not drawing anything either.
<didrocks> pitti: was nice as well, we want to a wine bar where Julie may expose her paintings
<Sarvatt> yeah that and the corruption from 963093, majority of the X bugs over the weekend have been that or 963633
<didrocks> RAOF: right, it's linked to the issue I linked on my bug and the corruption we saw on Friday
<didrocks> RAOF: we discussed it extensively, duflu is looking at it
<RAOF> didrocks: Cool.  Just checking :)
<didrocks> RAOF: if you have any more info for him, please ping him
<cnd> rickspencer3, I have the same trackpad here, though it's the next newer model of netbook, a dell mini 1012
<cnd> I don't have any issues clicking and dragging
<BigWhale> Is it just me or resize handles for windows are 1px wide again? :/
<pitti> didrocks: seems we got bug 963633 targetted at b2. is that realistic after all?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963633
<didrocks> pitti: we have people working on it, but still no clue for it
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. I'd like to keep it at b2 for now, but if we don't get a fix today, it'll be post-b2
<didrocks> pitti: it's only on upgrade
<didrocks> pitti: so shouldn't impact new installs
<pitti> oh, curious
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems to be the plugin list order
<didrocks> pitti: it's part of the issue we look since thursday
<didrocks> that and corruption
<pitti> thhanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> hey
<asac> anything massively broken right now? unity session doesnt start for me anymore :) .. have to use unity2d to get any launcher
<didrocks> asac: some people are getting this issue, there is a quick workaround which seems to work for 90% of people getting it
<didrocks> asac: can you try something before?
<jibel> asac, bug 963633
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963633
<didrocks> gconftool-2 -g /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<didrocks> copy the output somewhere
<didrocks> then gconftool-2 -u /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<didrocks> and reboot
<jibel> Unity failed to start for me on 3 systems I upgraded to 5.8
<asac> didrocks: sure
<asac> what should i do?
<didrocks> asac: just the above with gconftool-2 ^
<asac> ah :)
<asac> blind
<didrocks> jibel: ok, we need to test the ppa I guess, we got only 2 machines getting that in the test :)
<asac> ok rebooting
<asac> guess re-login?
<jibel> didrocks, you should wonder how people test then, because this failure seems pretty popular amongst upgraders.
<didrocks> jibel: we had more than 30 test results
<didrocks> jibel: without counting the unity dev, which should bump the number to 50 machines
<asac> didrocks: i didtn reboot, but re-login under unity
<jibel> didrocks, and I upgraded 4 systems and got it on 3 :/
<asac> didnt work
<seb128> jibel, no such issue there
<asac> at least nautilus started
<asac> but no launcher etc.
<asac> so yeah ... still busted
<didrocks> asac: hum, ok, please copy ~/.gconf/apps/compiz-1
<jibel> seb128, you're in the 1/4 bucket ;)
<asac> didrocks: where? do you want to see it?
<didrocks> asac: just tar it somewhere for now
<didrocks> asac: then, try to reset all gconf keys
<didrocks> for compiz
<didrocks> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<didrocks> jibel: well, look at the omgubuntu comments, almost nobody reported an issue after upgrade when I look at sunday (on more than 50 comments)
<asac> didrocks: and then re-login?
<asac> or anything else
<asac> ?
<didrocks> yeah, relogin :)
<didrocks> please
<seb128> pitti, hey
<asac> no luck
<asac> still nautilus alone
<didrocks> ok… hum
<didrocks> so you can try
<didrocks> unity --reset
<asac> i think you guys screwed it :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> didrocks: in which state should i run that? now while i am in unity2d?
<didrocks> asac: well, we spent 2 full days over it, a lot of people upgraded without any issue, but we still don't know the source :)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, that should launch unity on top of -2d :)
<didrocks> but then, you can logout
<didrocks> and login
<asac> kk
<didrocks> dholbach: can you start ccsm?
<didrocks> dholbach: I mean, go to the unity-2d session
<didrocks> starts ccsm
<didrocks> ensure that in preferences you have the unity profile enabled
<asac> sorry have to paste here
<asac> lost everything
<asac> :)
<asac> unity-panel-service: no process found
<asac> Checking if settings need to be migrated ...no
<asac> Checking if internal files need to be migrated ...no
<asac> Backend     : gconf
<asac> Integration : true
<asac> Profile     : unity
<asac> Adding plugins
<asac> Initializing core options...done
<asac> Initializing composite options...done
<asac> Initializing opengl options...done
<asac> Initializing decor options...done
<asac> Initializing vpswitch options...done
<asac> Initializing snap options...done
<asac> Initializing mousepoll options...done
<asac> Initializing resize options...done
<asac> Initializing place options...done
<asac> Initializing move options...done
<asac> Initializing wall options...done
<asac> Initializing grid options...done
<asac> Initializing session options...done
<asac> Initializing gnomecompat options...done
<asac> Initializing animation options...done
<asac> Initializing fade options...done
<seb128> asac, learn about http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> Initializing unitymtgrabhandles options...done
<asac> Initializing workarounds options...done
<asac> Initializing scale options...done
<asac> compiz (expo) - Warn: failed to bind image to texture
<asac> Initializing expo options...done
<asac> Initializing ezoom options...done
<asac> Screen geometry changed: 0x0x1920x1080
<asac> ERROR 2012-03-26 11:20:47 unity.bghash BGHash.cpp:538 could not open file (/home/asac/.cache/unity/bgcachefile): Failed to open file '/home/asac/.cache/unity/bgcachefile': No such file or directory
<asac> error subscribing to gestures
<asac> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<asac> didrocksjust retry?
<asac> guess this might be one cause of it
<asac> seb128: as i said
<asac> i lost everything
<seb128> asac, ok, I read it after that ;-)
<didrocks> ah segfault :)
<didrocks> you have the core dump somewhere?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, congrats on what seems to be a very good Unity for beta 2
<didrocks> rickspencer3: telling that just after people pestering about a hang at startup? bad timing ;)
<rickspencer3> oopos
<rickspencer3> lol
<asac> i have no unity basically :(
<asac> :)
<rickspencer3> sorry didrocks
<asac> didrocks: i have a compiz crash
<dholbach> didrocks, what do you want me to do in unity2-d with ccsm?
<asac> didrocks: do you want that?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no worry ;) still apreciated
<didrocks> asac: yes please ;) (not sure if it's linked, but still can be handful)
<didrocks> asac: then, try unity --reset
<asac> let me run apport
<didrocks> dholbach: so, once you ensured that you are on the unity profile
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, since last week, lots of people are complaining that firefox is going unresponsive for 10-15 seconds every time it comes in to focus
<chrisccoulson> who broke it?
<chrisccoulson> this isn't the HUD menu mining stuff is it? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would it take 15 seconds for firefox to populate its menus?
<didrocks> dholbach: look for the unitymtgrabhandles
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that precise specific?
<didrocks> dholbach: do you have it enabled?
<didrocks> (any of the option)
<dholbach> hum, let me see if I can find it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, if people have large bookmark menus, then it wouldn't surprise me
<didrocks> "Unity MT Grab Handles" should be the plugin name
<chrisccoulson> the performance of dbusmenu for large menus is pretty bad, which is why google disabled bookmarks entirely for chrome
<dholbach> didrocks, yes, enabled
<chrisccoulson> (as people were seeing a minute or so of CPU just to send the menus over the bus)
<didrocks> dholbach: can you disable the options, like "Toggle handles" "Show Handles", "Hide Handles"
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> dholbach: the plugin can be activated still
<dholbach> didrocks, that's the case
<dholbach> all disabled, plugin activated
<didrocks> ah, so not that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, would firefox hang for 15 seconds with appmenu when you would try to open a menu before?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, are all those users on precise?
<asac> didrocks: still crashes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we've had complaints of firefox hanging for several seconds when opening the bookmarks menu. but now it seems to be every time the window is focused
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, on precise
<asac> cannot get you the bug id until i have window decorations :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so yeah it's likely the hud
<didrocks> asac: I don't get about the crash though
<didrocks> asac: run metacity --replace
<asac> yeah
<didrocks> asac: and please point me to it :)
<asac> thats what  i was suggesting to my self
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> the service hud part, right?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, bug 965073, bug 964584 and bug 931004 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965073 in firefox "firefox is unresponsive for the first 10-15 seconds after it gains focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965073
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964584 in firefox "Firefox hangs temporarily everytimes it receives the focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964584
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 931004 in firefox "Frequent multi-second UI freezes with 11.0~b1+build1-0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931004
<asac> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/965089
<ubot2> asac: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa91202c> bug 965089 not found
 * didrocks looks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have any suggestion on how to fix that?
<didrocks> duflu: alan_g: hopefully, this crash will help us
<asac> didrocks: brb
<didrocks> but I'm unsure
<asac> have to get some coffee :)
<didrocks> thanks asac
<duflu> didrocks: I can't see anything. Is it a private bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not sure. the real issue is bug 801699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 801699 in dbusmenu "DBus menu is very slow when using large menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801699
<didrocks> asac: let's wait for it to be retraced
<didrocks> duflu: it's private and not yet retraced
<seb128> didrocks, let me see if I can poke the retracers
<didrocks> thanks seb128 ;)
<chrisccoulson> evan actually reported that dbusmenu was causing chrome to take minutes to start up for people with large bookmarks menus
<chrisccoulson> which is pretty bad perf ;)
<didrocks> dholbach: can you keep this box hanging please? (I mean, don't run unity --reset please :p)
<chrisccoulson> but the underlying performance issues in dbusmenu have never been resolved :(
<dholbach> didrocks, for my own account unity works now
<didrocks> dholbach: hum, what did you change?
<dholbach> didrocks, when my girlfriend comes back I'll talk to her and try it out with her login
<didrocks> the issue was on another account?
<didrocks> ah
<pitti> seb128: eh @ bug 960919 .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 960919 in unity "Show OSD notification when device is safe to remove" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960919
<pitti> seb128: our own design team requested it to not be a bubble back then..
<dholbach> didrocks, I had it too, but when I reset the active plugins key and started ccsm and restarted the session it worked again
<dholbach> no idea :-/
<didrocks> dholbach: oh, I understood the contrary?
<jibel> didrocks, I saved .xsession-errors and .gconf on a broken system.
<didrocks> weird that it didn't work on asac's machine
<jibel> didrocks, if I run unity --reset that fix the compiz startup bug
<seb128> pitti, well I assume a dnd to the bin is a less obvious action so unity tells you what happened
<didrocks> seems there are multiple issues
<didrocks> jibel: did you save you ~/.gconf/apps/compiz-1?
<didrocks> your*
<jibel> didrocks, if I copy the previous config it fails to start
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> first one in that case :)
<jibel> didrocks, yep, I save ~/.gconf
<seb128> pitti, in any case, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/manual-tests/EjectNotificationIcon.txt
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> jibel: can you try to reset only the list of active plugins?
<pitti> seb128: but still, if the sync takes longer than 2 seconds or so, there still needs to be a progress bar to prevent you from removing it
<didrocks> jibel: it's under /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<pitti> seb128: ah, so that's after the progress dialog
<seb128> pitti, well unity is not blocking that, it's just sending a libnotify message on dnd to the bin
<pitti> seb128: hmkay; thanks for adjusting the bug!
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<pitti> (consistency FTW!)
<seb128> pitti, hey btw, had a good w.e? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oh indeed! table tennis, ice cream, some board games, some gardening
<pitti> IOW: spring time!!
<seb128> indeed!
<pitti> seb128: how was your's?
<seb128> quite good
<seb128> spent the afternoon reading in the sun yesterday
<jibel> didrocks, no effect. compiz doesn't start. do you want the content of ~/.xsession-errors ?
<seb128> went running as well
<didrocks> jibel: can still be helpful (but not sure, we got some)
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen, wie gehts?
<didrocks> jibel: can you try to revert the configuration plugin after plugin?
<didrocks> jibel: like gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1/plugins/animation
<seb128> pitti, so, beta2...how realistic is it to do translation update upload for GNOME 3.4 today?
<didrocks> and restart
<didrocks> jibel: maybe start by unitymtgrabhandle and unityshell
<didrocks> I know it's quite tedious, sorry :/
<pitti> seb128: they will be stripped and we can't get a new set of langpacks for b2
<pitti> seb128: so would that actually help much?
<pitti> seb128: today is still time, we just don't have any margin for error
<smspilla1> didrocks: is it not possible to get a trace of the startup crash ?
<pitti> seb128: so I'd consider an upload to fix a critical bug, but not sure how useful upstream translation updates are at that point
<smspillaz> surely we can replace /usr/bin/compiz with a script that runs it through gdb in screen
<seb128> pitti, can we use proposed?
<seb128> pitti, so we can stack stuff there and they are visible :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: which startup crash? There is no crash (apart from latest asac's new), a hang
<pitti> seb128: sure
<didrocks> smspillaz: that's still what we are tracking since Thursday
<seb128> pitti, well I would just like to get 3.4 updates rolling rather than stacked for friday
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, didn't we establish that it was being respawned ?
<smspillaz> after a crash or something ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, unity/compiz is started
<pitti> seb128: oh, is 3.4 final out? tarballs due today?
<didrocks> smspillaz: nothing is displayed
<seb128> pitti, and I don't like keeping stuff in unapproved for a week it often leads to people not noticing, duplication, etc
<didrocks> no redrawing
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: somehow I missed the announcement then
<seb128> pitti, tarballs today
<smspillaz> didrocks: so it starts and then just hangs
<pitti> seb128: I did get the ones for "please make your .92 tarballs" two weeks ago
<seb128> there are already half a dozen
<smspillaz> didrocks: and no previous instance comes before it ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: hangs are just don't redraw
<seb128> pitti, maybe they forgot to send the email
<pitti> seb128: I thought it was on d-d-l
<didrocks> smspillaz: look at the bug reports, you have the .xsession-errors and everything
<didrocks> even when you restart compiz manually and no other wm is running
<smspillaz> alrighty :)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, they forgot to send the 3.4 tarballs due email
<seb128> pitti, I asked on #gnome-hackers
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks for the warning; will do the pygobject release today then, and upload to debian, so we can sync
<seb128> pitti, https://live.gnome.org/ThreePointThree#Schedule
<pitti> no need to do that today, though, no changes since .93
<pitti> seb128: so yes, staging in -proposed sounds great
<seb128> pitti, good
<pitti> seb128: it would avoid the arch desync errors that we use to have
<seb128> pitti, it also makes updates visible on -changes
<pitti> seb128: I think didrocks's unity release on Friday went really well
<seb128> so avoid people overlooking them
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> yes, twice even :)
<mvo> pitti: hello! danke, gut!
<pitti> mvo: how does apt compute the scores for upgrading? i. e. Considering gir1.0-gtk-2.0:amd64 3 as a solution to gir1.2-gtk-2.0:amd64 3
<didrocks> funny, I had the same idea of -proposed and GNOME 3.4 this week-end ;)
<pitti> mvo: i. e. how can I increase the gir1.2 one, or lower the gir1.0 one?
<pitti> mvo: (note that gir1.0-* doesn't exist any more)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<mvo> pitti: priority, rdepends are the common ones and it preferes to keep the existing one if the scores are the same
<pgraner> didrocks, has anyone reported all windows being invisible (panel too) since the last compiz update?
<pitti> mvo: does it count the number of conflicts or something similar?
<pitti> mvo: i. e. would it help to add an additional breaks/conflicts to some package?
<pitti> mvo: like libgtk2.0-dev conflicts: gir1.0-*
<didrocks> pgraner: right, there are some cases about it
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> pgraner: you can try running unity --reset in a tty1
<didrocks> pgraner: then logout/login again, it seems it fixed it
<pgraner> didrocks, no go, I found that bug report, when I do my box locks up
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry got sidetracked, so I think the hud has to poke for the menus when the win gets in focus, how would it work otherwise? I guess it could do it when the hud ui opens...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-rewrite-wip/+merge/97716 was the xul support merge I think
<mvo> pitti: unfortunately not, just dependencies/recommends that are installed or maked install
<pitti> mvo: or would it help to change the conflicts: into a breaks? (gir1.2 already replaces: gir1.0-*, so that would work)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm not sure how best to handle it. i have tried as best as possible to not do anything with menus until the user really wants to see them, because dbusmenu is just far too slow
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would using gmenus fix that?
<mvo> pitti: is this reproducable easily? if so, I can twiddle around a bit to see if I can find a good way
<didrocks> pgraner: urgh, so you are in the case it's still lock up? there are smspillaz and alan_g who can maybe help here ^
<seb128> chrisccoulson, though I guess it's not precise material at this point
<didrocks> pgraner: otherwise, use -2d for now :(
<pitti> mvo: right, let me try to get a small test case from a lucid live CD; then I can play with the local Packages files to check this
<pgraner> didrocks, ok, anything I should be doing to trouble shoot?
<pitti> mvo: I just thought you might have a recipe how to tweak the scores
<mvo> pitti: sounds good, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> having a 15 second pause when opening the bookmark menu is bad enough, but having it every time the window focuses is not great :(
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure whether gmenu would be better. maybe ;)
<mvo> pitti: the options are limited :/ priority, rdepends and provides is what is available
<pitti> mvo: ooh, Provides:?
<chrisccoulson> i wonder whether to try removing icons from the bookmarks menu?
<pitti> mvo: I don't think changing priority is an option; rdepends for 1.2 is hard to tweak
<chrisccoulson> although, i guess that might make some people unhappy
<mvo> pitti: I think if 1.2 provides 1.0 that should add to the 1.2 score - or is it already doing this?
<pitti> mvo: no, it's not
<didrocks> pgraner: if unity --reset didn't work for you, I'm quite unsure of what to do TBH, that's why I tried to ping the dx team here ^
<mvo> pitti: iirc you mentioned that this is ok as its essntially really providing it, right?
<pitti> mvo: and technically it's wrong
<mvo> pitti: meh, then lets not do it
<pitti> mvo: i. e. for a partial upgrade, if you only install gir1.2 instead of gir1.0, but keep lucid, it'll break
<mvo> pitti: ok, then that is not a option
<alan_g> pgraner: what can I do to help?
<mvo> pitti: apt-pkg/algorithms.cc:512 (MakeScore()) is what builds the score in case you are interessted in the (glory) details :)
<mvo> pitti: gir1.0 is obsolete, right? i.e. no longer there in precise?
<asac> didrocks: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=geis_filter_delete&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<asac> didrocks: unfortunately couldnt spot a dupe with a valid stacktrace ...
<asac> didrocks: seems its a gesture thing? e.g. utouch? is that something that isnt installed by default?
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/963500 ?
<ubot2> didrocks: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa91202c> bug 963500 not found
<didrocks> asac: ^
<asac> yeah
<asac> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/964350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964350 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in geis_filter_delete()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> that even closer :)
<asac> unity --reset
<didrocks> asac: it's weird, seems your issue is different from what other are reporting
<asac> didrocks: i think its a second issue ... maybe i installed utouch ?
<asac> or is that default now?
<seb128> didrocks, asac: sorry retracers are catching up, they were down for some time there was ~100 items in the backlog
<didrocks> asac: right, can be
<asac> kk
<didrocks> asac: let's see if you can have debug symbols
<didrocks> this bug doesn't
<asac> didrocks: also i am using an external monitor ... but doesnt feel like this could be the reason
<asac> didrocks: yeah. lets hope
<didrocks> asac: no, I have one as well…
<asac>  /home/jcb/.cache/unity/bgcachefile
<asac> thats the background?
<asac> or what is bgcache?
<didrocks> gord: ^
<didrocks> asac: I doubt it's that TBH
<pgraner> didrocks, ok, so hitting clt-alt-T give me an invisible term, and I can do a compiz --reset or unity --reset and my screen will flash and I can see the panel and window during the flash but then ends up with everything being invisible but it doesn't hang that way
<asac> ERROR 2012-03-26 11:28:52 unity.bghash BGHash.cpp:538 could not open file (/home/asac/.cache/unity/bgcachefile): Failed to open file '/home/asac/.cache/unity/bgcachefile': No such file or directory
<pgraner> didrocks, if I got ctl-alt-f1 and run either of the above commands it locks X up
<asac> thats the one i see around same time as segfault
<didrocks> pgraner: ok, so you have the same issue than the other reporters. However, for them unity --reset worked
<didrocks> alan_g: ^
<asac> and error subscribing to gestures
<didrocks> sam told he doesn't have the time
<asac> L)
<gord> asac, that file not existing is fine, indeed it is the default state for most people upgrading
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i wonder if we could make the HUD not ask for icons? seeing as it doesn't even display them....
<pgraner> didrocks, ok, I have a lenvo x220t with Intel graphics
<chrisccoulson> although, i need to make sure that sending icons is what kills performance, but i think it probably is
<asac> gord: kk
<asac> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/965089 i added the full output i see on console to bug description now
<ubot2> asac: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa91202c> bug 965089 not found
<alan_g> pgraner: I can't pick out which commands you've tried from backchat.  Have you tried "setsid compiz --replace ccp"?
<asac> ok ... will check in couple of hours ... lets see if retracer can clear the dust  a bit
<pgraner> alan, I tried compiz --reset & unity --reset
<pgraner> alan_g, just tried "setsid compiz --replace ccp" from the invisible term window and it flased but ended up with a black screen except background and mouse cursor i.e. no change :(
<didrocks> asac: let's see once I have access to the bug report :)
<alan_g> pgraner: :(
<alan_g> pgraner: mo
<asac> didrocks: you dont?
<asac> let me open
<asac> for you
<didrocks> asac: thanks
<asac> didrocks: you should be in the retracer group, NO?
<asac> or whatever that is
<asac> i can access those things before they get opeed up
<didrocks> asac: ah, I can only once the retracer retraced it
<didrocks> asac: not before
<asac> or maybe not ... the bug you posted above i could open... did you subscribe me?
<didrocks> when he subsribe the right ubuntu bug team
<alan_g> pgraner: from Ctrl-Alt-F1 try DISPLAY=:0 setsid compiz --replace ccp - you should at least see an error msg
<didrocks> asac: no, it's just that the retracer made his work
<asac> ah
<asac> didrocks: you are subscribed now
<asac> ah ... crash bug triagers
<asac> is that group
<asac> guess you are also in that one
<didrocks> asac: seems definitively a utouch thing :)
 * asac just booted a lost part of his brain
<didrocks> asac: will poke cnd
<asac> didrocks: thx... again... is that somethign i might have installed extra/ontop"?
<pgraner> alan_g, ok that gave me a desktop with files and the term window that was hidden but the panel is missing, no launcher or dash
<didrocks> asac: interesting, but you don't get the no paint that everyone is talking about here :)
<asac> i am happy to purge utouch etc. have no touch screen
<didrocks> asac: maybe the options in unitymtgrabhandle?
<asac> didrocks: well. i never got to a working state, so i dont think i can say if i see that issue
<didrocks> asac: they are activated for you? (key assigned?)
<asac> no clue :)
<didrocks> asac: this utouch package is installed by default
<didrocks> asac: so doesn't seem to be
<asac> ok
<didrocks> asac: maybe utouch/your hw interaction
<asac> didrocks: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l *utouch* | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/900211/
<didrocks> let's wait on the retrace and cnd :)
<asac> anything not default in there?
<asac> like utouch-geis-tools
<alan_g> pgraner: In the terminal session do you see any error messages?
<asac> yay
<asac> its universe
<asac> i am sure its the problem :)
<didrocks> asac: apart from the -tools
<didrocks> but not sure, IIRC, they are independent debugging tools
<alan_g> pgraner: The "f1" terminal that is
<asac> didrocks: why would i have them?
<pgraner> alan_g: compiz (expo) - Warn: failed to bind image to texture
<asac> any idea? i doubt i installed those directly ... must have come through something else i pulled
<didrocks> asac: you install them? Maybe for a hand compiling :)
<didrocks> as they are required for tests
<alan_g> pgraner: that's not the one.  :(
<asac> see
<asac> didrocks: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l *utouch* | pastebinit
<asac> oops
<asac> didrocks: utouch!!
<asac> the package itself
<asac> thats universe as well
<didrocks> asac: of funny, didn't notice before
<didrocks> asac: I don't have it installed FYI
<asac> sure ... its not a default package
<alan_g> pgraner: OK, in C-A-F1 try "setsid unity --replace" - possibly a couple of times.
<asac> didrocks: ok i can purge it ... might make this unreproducible... ok with you?
<asac> i guess so :)
<didrocks> asac: fine with me, just try purging it :)
<didrocks> I'm looking at packages.ubuntu.com
<alan_g> pgraner: setsid means you keep control of shell
<asac> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900216/
<didrocks> asac: shouldn't make any diff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/utouch/filelist
<asac> didrocks: thats the stuff that gets unhooked from utouched (had zero autoremove packages befroe)
<didrocks> asac: ah, so try purging them, they are all dev related stuff
<asac> complete purge http://paste.ubuntu.com/900217/
<asac> didnt help :/
<pgraner> alan_g: WARN 2012=03-26 06:18:37 unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<asac> too bad
<pgraner> alan_g: no my screen is back to just a background with invisible windows
<asac> ok will, check in 1h or so
<didrocks> asac: you confirm it's still crashing for you? you don't get anymore compiz process running?
<asac> yeah its still crashing... didnt restart X though completely
<asac> unity --reset is stiillc rashing
<didrocks> asac: ok, different issues then, seems linked to utouch, let's talk to chase :)
<pgraner> alan_g:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/900223
<alan_g> pgraner: !  (Errors are coming from code I don't know, but look "interesting")
<pgraner> alan_g, nice
<pitti> mvo: so, it doesn't work with Breaks:, doesn't work with a versioned conflicts
<pitti> mvo: as expected it does work with dropping the conflicts
<pitti> mvo: and it does work with Provides:
<alan_g> pgraner: lets try cleaning out your compiz config - "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1" and then try restarting unity again.
<pitti> mvo: oh - Adding an extra "Breaks: gir1.0-gtk-2.0" to libgtk2.0-dev helps. This seems like the best option to me right now?
<pgraner> alan_g, http://paste.ubuntu.com/900236   now I have a term window, icons on my desktop but no panel, dash or launcher
<alan_g> pgraner: I guess that's progress of a sort.  :(
<alan_g> pgraner: I guess we can try "setsid unity --reset" from the terminal now.
<alan_g> pgraner: s/I guess//
<pgraner> alan_g, http://paste.ubuntu.com/900242   no everything appears to be working, panel, launcher, dash, normal desktop
<pgraner> alan_g, this time lots of Bamf errors in the pastebin
<alan_g> pgraner: I'm ignoring those for now.
<pgraner> alan_g, just got this when trying to open an app off the launcher
<pgraner> pgraner@x220:~$ WARN  2012-03-26 06:42:48 unity <unknown>:0 Unable to fetch children: No such interface `org.ayatana.bamf.view' on object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application283295483
<pgraner> WARN  2012-03-26 06:42:49 unity <unknown>:0 Unable to fetch children: No such interface `org.ayatana.bamf.view' on object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application283295483
<pgraner> alan_g, which btw didn't bring up the app :(
<alan_g> pgraner: "WARN" messages shouldn't be serious.
<alan_g> pgraner: Do other launches work?
<pgraner> alan_g, yea they seem to, most of them put out an warning similar
<alan_g> pgraner: Not sure why your first app didn't launch.  Not my area of expertise.
<pgraner> alan_g, given whats been happening, I'll worry about that later
<alan_g> pgraner: OK, you happy for now?
<pgraner> alan_g, any idea whats wrong? This makes me nervous being beta week and having issues like this
<alan_g> pgraner: there's an "occasional" startup issue appeared last week that's causing a lot of fallout.  We just managed to reproduce on a developer box this mornin
<pgraner> alan_g, let me know next time, I have boxes in the QA lab I can give you guys access to to try and repro, or give us a yell and we can try along with you to speed the process up
<alan_g> pgraner: will do
<pitti> rickspencer3: more precise-proposed today \o/
<seb128> didrocks, asac: no luck on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/965089 retracing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965089 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in geis_filter_delete()" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> it seems like the dump is invalid or something
<mvo> pitti: hi, yes, if that works, then +1 from me
<seb128> didrocks, asac: though locally it seems to work, weird
<asac> hmm
<asac> Let's defer this problem until I find some time to debug
<asac> i can survive on 2d for now
<asac> any idea why my bug was filed against nux?
<asac> seb128: oh you retraced locally and it worked?
<asac> will you upload the results?
<pitti> mvo: cool, doing that then
<seb128> asac, I did gdb /usr/bin/compiz CoreDump and that works yes
<seb128> asac, I just need to install dbg packages, I having lunch, doing that now
<seb128> asac, nux, dunno check the apport hook, I guess because nux is listed in the stacktrace
<seb128> didrocks, asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/963500/comments/8
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963500 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in geis_filter_delete() from (other functions) from unity::launcher::Launcher::Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> seb128: ah, great, thanks!
<mdeslaur> seb128: one of this week's updates is now preventing virt-manager from using global menu...any idea what it could be?
<didrocks> let's wait for cnd first
<seb128> mdeslaur, no, how so? you mean there are issues for the image in the vm?
<seb128> mdeslaur, or do you mean virt-manager menus stopped being exported?
<mdeslaur> seb128: virt-manager's menus are in the main window now instead of being exported
<mdeslaur> seb128: and I upgraded my test laptop, and it does the same there now too
<seb128> mdeslaur, dunno, let me try here
<seb128> mdeslaur, was it working before?
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, once I noticed on my main laptop, I tested on my test one...it was working, I did a dist-upgrade, it stopped working
<mdeslaur> so some upgrade between the 20th and the 25th broke it
<mdeslaur> I'll try downgrading libappmenu and indicator-appmenu to see
<mdeslaur> sorry, I mean libappindicator
<seb128> mdeslaur, hum?
<seb128> mdeslaur, libappindicator has nothing to do with menus
<mdeslaur> seb128: hrm, ok
<seb128> mdeslaur, libappindicator is what create indicator icons
<seb128> mdeslaur, the menus should go through gtk and be stripped
<mdeslaur> seb128: can you reproduce with virt-manager?
<seb128> yes
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll keep poking to try and figure out what changed
<asac> yeah cool
<asac> thought it was geis_backend_token_delete most likelyt
<asac> didrocks: i see this "error subscribin..." in the log
<asac> didrocks: only see the same string in the utouch-geis test cases
<asac> any idea where that might get dumbed in the productionm stack?
<asac> "error subscribing to gestures"
<asac> got it plugins/unityshell/src/GeisAdapter.cpp:
<asac> in unity
<didrocks> asac: sorry, I'm on another big issue, I really think we shouldn't plan anything on this issue until cnd and DBO are around
<asac> didrocks: :) k
<Patero-ng> let's talk about ubuntu
<Beret> so
<Beret> can someone provide me comfort about ATI cards on precise? :)
<Patero-ng> hola
<asac> hmm. guess chromium-browser crashing on startup is also known/investigated?
<ogra_> works fine on armel :P
<Patero-ng> I can't yet install my 9800xt card on ubuntu 10.04 is only compatible for redhat and suse
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping?
<asac> ogra_: sure you have the latest?
<asac> ogra_: maybe its just a bad day for me
<ogra_> i think i do
<asac> it definitely worked for me a day ago as well
<asac> but back then unity also worked :)
<asac> so ... :-P
<ogra_> heh, i dont touch unity anymore ... only unity-2d ...
<ogra_> i cant get along with the totally broken alt+tab behavior in 3D
<asac> well. its not so nice if your mumble or twinkle window disappears like it did last time i used this :)
<soren> ogra_: I can relate to that.
<Beret> ogra_, that's fixed
<ogra_> (its the only thing that stops me from using 3D though, beyond that i really like it)
<Beret> but I was with you
<ogra_> Beret, how ?
<soren> ogra_: I switched to the 2d edition for a couple of days, but I got *extremely* frustrated that the hud kept stealing focus whenever I alt-tab'ed to something else, because I'm apparently too quick (so it thought I was "tapping" alt and insisted on popping up the hud and stealing focus).
<Beret> that somewhat depends on which specific breakage you're talking
<Beret> ogra_, are you talking about the HUD popping up?
<ogra_> if i have 20 teminals open it actually shows me all 20 ?
<Beret> ah no
<Beret> ogra_, but you can see all of the in alt-tab
<Beret> better than ifit showed them all inline IMO
<ogra_> it a) massively slows me down due to having to wait for them to pop up
<Beret> you don't want
<Beret> when you alt-tab to terminal hit the down arrow
<ogra_> b) i usually land in the wrong one after it popped up
<Beret> s/want/wait/
<soren> ogra_: Don't you have problem with the hud stealing focus in unity-2d?
<Beret> yeah waiting for them to pop up would suck
<ogra_> c) i seriously dont want to hit any additional keays to switch windows
<ogra_> d) i cant switch back and forth between two windows if multiple ones are open and any additional win shows up during my alt+tab
<ogra_> (and i need to fully loop through the complete window liast to actually get back to a back and forth switch between the two i had initially used)
<soren> The main problem with unity's window switching is the misconception that because two windows are owned by the same application (gnome-terminal), they're somehow funcationally related.
<ogra_> soren, i have had issues with the HUD, yes, but that seems fixed atm
<ogra_> soren, ++
<soren> ogra_: Fascinating. I actually screamed out loud at it a couple of days ago and switched back to unity-3d.
<soren> Maybe it's all better now.
<ogra_> maybe my fingesr got slower :)
<ogra_> *fingers
<soren> I would try to alt-tab between two apps or alt-[12345689] between tabs and it would steal focus and prevent me from actually switching tabs/apps.
<soren> s/^I/It/
<soren> Er...
<ogra_> usually my subconcious adapts quickly to new stuff on the desktop as long as its not to intrusive
<soren> No.
<soren> "I would try [...]" was right :)
<ogra_> the alt+tab behavior sadly is way to intrusive
<soren> ogra_: Yeah, I'm the same way.
<ogra_> and makes working for me nearly impossible
<soren> ogra_: I never understood the fuss around moving the buttons to the other side of the window. It took all of 5 minutes to get used to that.
<ogra_> since in 80% of the cases i land in the wrong window now
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> same for me
<seb128> ogra_, you can use the old compiz alt-tab under 3d btw
<soren> seb128: !!!
<soren> seb128: How?
<seb128> just unset the keybindings in ccsm and activate it
<soren> *drool*
<seb128> soren, it's a ccsm plugin
<ogra_> seb128, is that documented anywhere ?
<ogra_> ah, cool
<seb128> ogra_, no, it's a ccsm thing
 * ogra_ refrained from installing ccsm 
<ogra_> will check that, thanks !
<seb128> yw
<Beret> it's evil in nature
<seb128> the new alt-tab works fine for most people
<ogra_> its really the only thing that keeps me from using 3D
<seb128> so no need to document that
<Beret> ogra_, I recommend giving the new one a shot first
<Beret> ogra_, as I said, you don't have to wait for anything to pop up
<ogra_> Beret, i tried for more than a week
<Beret> ogra_, not if you waited for windows to pop up you didn't
<Beret> you tried it without knowing how it worked :)
<ogra_> well, if it forces me to change my finger memory for alt+tab it has lost already :)
<ogra_> you wont get me to use alt+tab plus numbers or cursor keys
<Beret> so my ATI desktop is now useless, someone tell me this is reported all over the place?
<ogra_> then i rather use the mouse and click on the mauncher
<Beret> ogra_, classic case of i-won't-change
<Beret> go with ccsm then ;)
<ogra_> right
<seb128> Beret, how useless? tried to unity --reset?
<ogra_> the issue is that it solws my workflow down so massively
<ogra_> its not that i dont want to change
<Beret> seb128, entirely - when I login nothing happens
<soren> Beret: This "new behaviour" of which you speak.. How new is it?
<Beret> the 12.04 splash never goes away
<Beret> soren, very new
<Beret> guys on my team have the same problem
<seb128> Beret, there is no splash screen on Ubuntu
<soren> Beret: Couple of days-ish?
<Beret> soren, friday
<soren> Beret: Oh.
<ogra_> aha
<Beret> seb128, I don't know what you call it, the screen that says ubuntu 12.04 LTS on the bototm left
 * ogra_ didnt upgrade over the weekend :)
<seb128> Beret, try to go to a vt or log under another session and run unity --reset
<Beret> seb128, resetting
<Beret> seb128, so that brought me up
<Beret> seb128, fwiw, it does that on every login
<seb128> Beret, can you try to log in again and see if that fixed it?
<Beret> others on my team had the same problem
<Beret> sure
<seb128> Beret, yeah, there are a couple of known issue
<seb128> Beret, which are being tracked
<seb128> Beret, they seems racy and happening to some people upgrading only
<seb128> so hard to track
<Beret> seb128, that seems to have fixed
<seb128> Beret, ok, so yes, it's in that bucket of known issue
<Beret> have a bug # by chance so I can follow it?
<Beret> it's good to know it's unity and not an ATI thing or kernel thing
<Beret> seb128, thanks
<seb128> Beret, yw
<seb128> Beret, bug #963465 and others
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963465 in unity "Unity 5.8: Can't login to Unity since upgrade to 5.8" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963465
<Sweetshark> pitti: I can reproduce bug 916291. It is the libreoffice-common postinst hook of 3.4/oneiric that is causing the trouble, not the one from precise. So, we could make an SRU for oneiric, I guess, but that might not help in all cases (as people might not upgrade before release-upgrade).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916291 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: ERROR: Cannot determine language! - exit status 134" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916291
<Sweetshark> pitti: my untrained dpkg-foo tells me that we simply should add a conflicts: libreoffice-common (<<3.5.0) to each and every libreoffice precise package (and other stuff that triggers the trigger like openclipart?)
<Patero-ng> anybody knows how to tell a difference between a usb 1.1 and a 2.0 cable
<Patero-ng> without connecting them to test its speed
<seb128> Patero-ng, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
 * mpt is looking for a simple and reliable crasher to test the crash dialog :-)
<mpt> Anyone got one?
<seb128> mpt, kill -11 $(pidof something)
<seb128> something behing a running binary
<seb128> i.e eog
<seb128> well if you are running eog
<mpt> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<soren> (11 is the signal the kernel sends to an application when it segfaults)
<desrt> good morning
<mpt> eog & sleep 5 && pgrep eog | xargs kill -11
<mpt> I feel so l33t
<desrt> -11 is a very odd choice
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> tired as hell :p
<seb128> desrt, had a good w.e?
<desrt> ya.  pretty decent
<seb128> mpt, lol
<desrt> went to a friend's party last night and ate something that disagreed with me, i think -- was up most of the night :/
<seb128> :-(
<soren> pics or it didn't happen
<seb128> heh
<soren> Uh.. never mind. :)
<seb128> soren, no, thanks, I can do without pics of that :p
<desrt> so.  firefox pain.
<desrt> party time...
 * desrt is somehow not totally surprised
<cjwatson> mpt: pkill is your friend :-)
<cjwatson> (pkill -SEGV eog)
 * desrt wonders why pgrep and pkill when we have pidof and killall
<cjwatson> because killall is VERY VERY DANGEROUS if you work on multiple OSes
<cjwatson> on solaris it kills ALL the processes
<desrt> cjwatson: and like to logon as root :)
<cjwatson> even if you don't you might not appreciate having your entire session vanish
<desrt> cjwatson: is it appropriate that i picture you saying that with one hand raised in the air?
<cjwatson> ...
<desrt> i suppose not
<Sweetshark> Does anybody know if I can register somebody else for UDS?
<desrt> Sweetshark: i doubt it
<Sweetshark> meh
<desrt> Sweetshark: but absolutely anybody can do it from their own LP account
<desrt> you don't need any special bits...
<Sweetshark> desrt: from the mail: "I'm sorry, I tend to avoid idiots that reduce purposefully the namespace of passwords. That only reduce the number of possible password, hence making brute force more efficient."
<Sweetshark> (about lp password pickiness)
<Sweetshark> I guess he even has a point there.
<desrt> wow
<desrt> reminds me of me :)
<desrt> although that's _quite_ hardcore
 * desrt doesn't imagine this individual has accounts on very many websites
<mpt> thanks cjwatson, I added that to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#app-crash> -- two variations down, five to go
<desrt> Sweetshark: make an account in his name? :)
<desrt> Sweetshark: if he will not be logging into launchpad to use the website anyway then the only tangible benefit he gains by registering for UDS attendence is a name badge printed for him...
<Sweetshark> desrt: thats evil. I will just forward the mail to jasoncwarner_ and run away with the not-my-problem-award.
<desrt> Sweetshark: you could try another strategy: inform your sender about pwgen -n (large) and launchpad's lack of (reasonable?) cap on length
<mvo> didrocks: do you think you will have time to look at bug #964659 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964659 in software-center "Turning off OneConf in USC doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964659
<didrocks> mvo: probably, not today though :)
<didrocks> mvo: just assign to me
<mvo> ta, done
<mpt> So, dragging a file in Nautilus scrolls the whole pane instead of moving/copying the file
<mpt> That's ... interesting
<desrt> chrisccoulson: around?
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i'm trying to figure out what may be causing this firefox/hud issue
<desrt> assuming it's hud
<desrt> what are you seeing?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, i'm not sure yet. but it seemed to start towards the end of last week
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not seeing it, unfortunately :(
<desrt> ya.... around the time the XUL changes landed
<desrt> (XUL changes for hud, i mean)
<desrt> those changes should only have an impact while an active search is occuring in the hud, though
<desrt> so it's odd
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit strange
<desrt> i was wondering if you had any debug output showing you that you were getting 'opened' requests at startup or something
<desrt> the only thing i can think of from my side is that i'm leaking use counts.... which doesn't appear to be the case, after some testing
<desrt> the only way a usecount can leak is if unity crashes
<desrt> (ie: goes away without properly closing the query)
<desrt> in the normal case of closing the hud box it appears to be working properly...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not seeing the issue here either
<chrisccoulson> there's a lot of icon data when i type in the hud though ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just looked at the output of dbus-monitor
<desrt> ya.  that recently got added back in again :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: found it, it's overlay-scrollbar
<mdeslaur> seb128: downgrading it causes virt-manager to use global menus for some reason
<seb128> weird
<mdeslaur> very weird
<mdeslaur> seb128: bug #965318
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965318 in overlay-scrollbar "0.2.16 causes global menu regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965318
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> very weird indeed
 * kenvandine tries to reproduce
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/964584/comments/8 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964584 in firefox "Firefox hangs temporarily everytimes it receives the focus" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> i have a lot more than that and don't get the issue
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if i can persuade anyone to give me their places.sqlite
<pitti> back
<pitti> meh, unity 5.8 regressed quite a bit wrt. Alt handling
<pitti> now the hud or the dash keep popping up erratically
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, that explains it indeed
<pitti> Sweetshark: let me check something in the policy
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, so the new package's postinst can't clean up after failures of the old ones' (unlike preinst scripts)
<pitti> Sweetshark: so adding that bunch of conflicts ought to work, yes
<desrt> chrisccoulson: so interesting note
<desrt> chrisccoulson: with the latest version of firefox+menu integration, when i first see the menuitems they are not submenus
<desrt> chrisccoulson: namely: the 'children-display' property is not initially set on the menuitems corresponding to the submenus
<desrt> that's almost certainly generating some extra traffic...
<mterry> didrocks, I'm affected by bug 963093.  Is there anything I can do to help diagnose?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity "Unity 5.8: Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963093
<didrocks> mterry: we are working on it since this morning
<didrocks> mterry: well, thursday in fact
<didrocks> but more since this morning
<mterry> didrocks, I also see unity UI during the lock screen.  Is that the same bug or different?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, can be related
<Sweetshark> pitti: Any hint on how I could test if the fix worked. Can I do a do-release-update with a ppa and have the fixed package with the conflicts in the ppa?
<pitti> Sweetshark: you could boot a lucid live system with enough RAM (2 GB perhaps), then move apt to precise, add your PPA, and try apt-get dist-upgrade, yes
<pitti> in kvm I mean
<pitti> real iron works, too, of course
<Sweetshark> oh, Im still using VirtualBox out of habit.
<pitti> sure
<pitti> whereever lucid can run :)
<pitti> chroot, kvm, VB, iron, your toaster..
<Sweetshark> and we are talking about update from oneiric not from lucid. or am I missing something?
<pitti> ah, right
<Sweetshark> would simply using do-release-upgrade work too (because thats the scenario I am currently using) or does it do some magic to disable ppas during the transition?
<pitti> Sweetshark: it does, hence trying apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sweetshark> k
<pitti> it shouldn't matter wrt. running the broken postinsts and unpack order
<pitti> d-r-u just calls apt underneath with some extra options to e. g. force file overwrites
<pitti> and some prep stuff around it
<Sweetshark> evil voodoo magic.
<pitti> good night everyone
<G__81> hi seb128
<G__81> Hi jono
<jono> hey G__81
<G__81> jono, i am interested to contribute to ubuntu "development" specifically. Fixing bugs and probably packaging which i could learn in coure of time. I would like you to probably help me out, if you could
<jono> G__81, have a chat with dholbach, he can help you get started
<jono> asking him to join
<dholbach> hiya
<G__81> oh thanks a ton jono
<G__81> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi G__81
<jono> dholbach, G__81 would like to get started with Ubuntu development
<dholbach> oh nice
<jono> can you help point him in the right direction?
<dholbach> jono, sure
<jono> dholbach, thanks!
<jono> G__81, have fun!
<dholbach> G__81, I would recommend you have a look at http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/03/putting-the-ubuntu-development-process-to-the-test/
<dholbach> G__81, we are user-testing our development docs, so if you have questions and let us know what's the problem, we can not only help you out but also fix the problems in the process/docs/infrastructure :)
<dholbach> the post has an email address where you can mail your feedback to
<G__81> dholbach, oh ok can i message you separately ? i wanted to talk to you couple of things
<dholbach> sure, please do
<desrt> jbicha: poke
<jbicha> desrt: good afternoon
<desrt> jbicha: did you look into packaging boxes?
<jbicha> desrt: it's packaged in Debian experimental, I'm afraid it's looking unlikely for Precise as it now requires libvirt 0.9.10
<jbicha> libvirt 0.9.10 is still in experimental as the Debian dev said there's a few regressions & he's in the process of moving or something
<desrt> gotcha
<desrt> thanks for the input -- i won't waste my time trying :)
<jbicha> it's too bad as I chased the dependencies for it for several weeks & then learned it wouldn't run on my laptop (no hw virtualization)
<desrt> does the gnome3 ppa have some sort of a 'sru' policy that's different from business-as-usual during the unstable cycle?
<desrt> ie: do you make some attempt to stop doing disruptive changes after the release of the corresponding ubuntu version?
<jbicha> desrt: I guess it depends on what you mean by disruptive, we don't want to break any one's computers but it's not really frozen either
<jbicha> more specifically, I think it would be a good idea to backport libvirt from Quirky & add Boxes to the Precise PPA
<seb128> jbicha, doesn't seem a great idea if libvirt is known to have regressions...
<seb128> jbicha, do you know if the new libvirt is really required or if we would revert the commit that require the new version or something?
<jbicha> seb128: right, once the regressions are fixed & it migrates to wheezy
<jbicha> I think it's harder to revert since Boxes depends on the new libvirt-glib which needs the new libvirt
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so yeah, seems ppa material
<desrt> from my testing boxes was not working so well
<desrt> but that was a while ago
<seb128> desrt, no offense to the boxes guy but I know no software which was working great after its first cycle ;-)
<desrt> fair enough :)
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> Laney, want to do the tomboy 1.10 update? ;-)
<Laney> sure
<Laney> I just checked if that was out today :O
<Laney> oh, they still haven't updated their website
<seb128> Laney, I saw the tarball on the GNOME ftp list ;-)
<Laney> not brave enough to subscribe to that :P
<Laney> will do the merge later, after DMB
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I put your name next to tomboy on our etherpad then ;-)
<Laney> sure
<Laney> thanks for doing the earlier updates
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Sweetshark> bryceh: around?
<bryceh> Sweetshark, yep
<bryceh> Sweetshark, thanks for the patch btw; haven't tested it yet.
<Sweetshark> bryceh: oh, patch wasnt by me. I will test and tweak it a bit still.
<bryceh> ok
<Sweetshark> bryceh: But it would be nice if you would have a look if it seems to be doing roughly what you expect.
<bryceh> sure, I'll review the patch right now
<Sweetshark> it only fixes part of the problem as it hops to $HOME, when you want your file is a readonly file in /tmp and you click safe-as.
<bryceh> Sweetshark, for the use case I've seen, that should be sufficient
<bryceh> Sweetshark, and looking at the patch, yes looks like that's what it does and I think it'd do the trick
<Sweetshark> it doesnt help if you just "safe", however, I dont think there a is good way around that. If the file is in /tmp and the user saves there (IIRC the user would need to toggle of "read-only" manually then), we dont want to pop up a dialog (because a CMS like Alfresco or O3Spaces or whatever might actually have the doc there and expect it there).
<Sweetshark> bryceh: Ok, so I will push to upstream master (3.6) tomorrow and backport it to our 3.5 packaging (with some massaging, for example we dont want that check on windows).
<bryceh> right, however in the use case of saving from web mail I think the file in /tmp is made read-only so clicking "save" should prompt the user to re-save as something else.  So I think this implementation will do
<bryceh> great.  Let me know if you need testing.
<Sweetshark> bryceh: just tested it: A read-only file has "save" disabled. You need to click "edit file" to be able to change it and even then you can only "save as". So, the patch looks good.
<trkemist> I have a quick question for the Ubuntu Desktop guys...
<trkemist> Anyone has an actual working Cisco VPN Client for Ubuntu?
<trkemist> Anyone has an actual working Cisco VPN Client for Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-27
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so, it takes the HUD 8 minutes to fetch 364364 bookmarks from firefox
<RAOF> That's… unfortunate.
<RAOF> Do you actually have 364364 bookmarks in firefox? :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i just created a setup to investigate performance suckiness. i could create 10-15 second hangs with a normal of bookmarks :)
<chrisccoulson> (which is what other people are seeing)
<RAOF> Booo.
<chrisccoulson> and is also the reason why google don't put bookmarks in the chrome menu (because it causes chrome to hang for minutes at startup)
<chrisccoulson> dbusmenu has O(N) performance when looking up menu nodes to deliver events to, basically
<TheMuso> I know may a person who goes the menus to look for bookmarks, not knowing about the bookmarks toolbar...
<TheMuso> many
<chrisccoulson> ie, "lets just iterate over the entire tree of menuitems until we find the right one" :(
<stgraber> pitti: when you're around, cjwatson started looking at gnome-keyring failing to build with my last upload (though the actual change is not the cause of the FTBFS), would be great if someone from desktop who's familiar with gnome-keyring could have a look
<stgraber> pitti: the FTBFS prevents us from having a fix for a race condition in the install that in my tests happens around 10% of the installs (might be specific to my environment though)
<stgraber> (so not beta2 critical but definitely something nice to have if we can)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, as a more realistic use case, 8000 bookmarks causes firefox to hang for around 40 seconds
<chrisccoulson> which is pretty terrible
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> stgraber: yes, can do
<ritz> heya, the oneiric branch of gtk+3 is broken
<ritz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/848064/comments/8
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848064 in udd "Revision not present branching from udd-imported branches on lp" [Critical,Confirmed]
<pitti> robert_ancell: good morning, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, good
<robert_ancell> pitti, so I've been out of the packing loop for a while.  Can you remind me how we manage packages like d-conf?  i.e. they don't have a packaging branch, what is the best way to update them?
<pitti> robert_ancell: UDD (bzr branch ubuntu:d-conf), or just plain apt-get source/uupdate
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, GNOME 3.4 is being landed in experimental, too
<pitti> robert_ancell: so some updates might be just syncs
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. librsvg migth be; if not, I'll commit the missing bits to Debian's svn
<pitti> robert_ancell: (but don't worry about librsvg for now, we can sync later)
<robert_ancell> the stuff I updated was already -0ubuntu stuff, so unless the merges are done they won't be trivial syncs
<pitti> just saying to avoid duplicate and diverging work
<pitti> robert_ancell: -0ubuntu just means that we went ahead in upstream versions, but Debian is catching up now
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti, robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti, robert_ancell any idea there was progress on the unity upgrader crasher during hte night?
<pitti> rickspencer3: we have the workaround in place now
<pitti> so the current images have it
<rickspencer3> pitti, just the workaround? did they diagnose the bug?
<pitti> just the workaround for now
<rickspencer3> ok
<ritz> jasoncwarner_, hey :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey ritz I'm OTP right now...be there in a bit.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: fatigué, mais ça va ;) et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: je suis bien, merci
<pitti> didrocks: Porquois ne pas dormez plus?
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for handling the unity regression yesterday! *hug*
<didrocks> pitti: all the recent fuzz about unity/compiz isn't good for sleeping long and well enough ;)
 * didrocks hugs back
<didrocks> I still don't get what changed in compiz for that
<didrocks> so, in oneiric, we had two plugins
<didrocks> bailer and detection
<didrocks> they were added by default
<didrocks> at the start of the cycle, we decided to remove them
<didrocks> i removed them, but compiz is bad in dealing with configuration
<didrocks> so did some tests, all went fine with those plugins still listed but not installed
<didrocks> … 4 months later …
<didrocks> "now compiz gives corruptions if a plugin it lists don't exist"
<didrocks> (with the new compiz having *no change* in the configuration/plugin detection part)
<didrocks> I guess we triggered a race…
<pitti> "fun"... not
<didrocks> rickspencer3: jibel: some summary of the black magic that happened ^
<RAOF> Oh, that was the problem?  Yay!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I guess some optimization that duflu did helped on the loading speed
<didrocks> pitti: and we triggered this cases, on some machines
<didrocks> RAOF: well, the workaround is really a "workaround"
<didrocks> RAOF: right now, on upgrade, we revert once the plugin list (not the config, just the plugin list)
<didrocks> as a stop gap mesure
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'm a bit dense, here
<rickspencer3> the problem is that the plugins existed in a previous version, but not in this version
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, we don't want them anymore
<rickspencer3> now, unity comes along sees the list of plugins, and pukes when one of the plugins is in the list, but not actually installed?
<didrocks> so, at the start of the cycle, in november, I remove them
<rickspencer3> didrocks, right, and you removed them from the list, not just from the disk, right?
<didrocks> well, I see unity has nothing to do with it
<rickspencer3> sorry, compiz, I mean
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no, it's removed from the disk, but not from the list
<didrocks> as compiz has bad way to deal with such cases
<rickspencer3> didrocks, oh, in a fresh install they are still on the disk?
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> I mean
<didrocks> no :p
<rickspencer3> on a fresh install they are still on the list
<rickspencer3> ?
<didrocks> I removed from the *default list*
<rickspencer3> right, so:
<didrocks> it's just that, when you upgrade, compiz has no good way to update an already existing list
<didrocks> (even if the list still correspond to the default)
<rickspencer3> so:
<rickspencer3> 1. we should not have compliz plugins, it causes a huge amount of work and bugs and has limited user value
<rickspencer3> 2. in any case, compiz should be robust in face of a mismatch between list and actually available plugins
<didrocks> +1000
<didrocks> right, and it was…
<didrocks> until yesterday
<didrocks> well, until the last update, I mean
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, I guess it wasnt robust, we were just lucky
<didrocks> as we did a bunch of upgrade test from oneiric -> precise
<didrocks> yeah, I mean, something was making it working…
<didrocks> I'm puzzled, apart from the recent duflu optimization which can just make the plugin loading faster, I see no change that can impact that
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so, now that you know where the problem lies, how confident are you that the dx team can do a proper fix?
<rickspencer3> also, great work!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: duflu is looking at it
<didrocks> we are getting closer
<pitti> Sweetshark: good morning
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, if you feel like doing an upload, please target it to precise-proposed
<pitti> Sweetshark: we can then build it there as a staging area without affecting precise, and move it into precise when ready and built everywhere
<pitti> s/if/if and when/
 * pitti needs to run out for 30 mins
<Sweetshark> pitti: right. well, I do the upload to a ppa anyway for dist-upgrade testing
<BigWhale> hrmpf, latest updates messed up my grub
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va ?
<seb128> what are the dx news this morning? ;-)
<seb128> I see robert_ancell was on an upgrade day ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: nothing really changed since yesterday, my workaround is still valid. jibel will confirm it this morning
<seb128> didrocks, ok, nobody confirmed if the workaround is enough or not yet then, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: right, but from all evidences, it should
<seb128> great
<didrocks> (basically, we narrowed down the issue to "if the unknown plugin is loaded between composite and opengl"
<didrocks> some people confirms on the bug that it's fixed
<didrocks> with the reset upgrade
<didrocks> (only starting to look at bug mails now, I had a lot of emails to write this morning…)
<didrocks> seb128: you're bad!
<didrocks> seb128: you didn't remind pitti about the reminder email!
<seb128> pitti, hey, it's reminder day !
<seb128> didrocks, well at the same time he didn't talk on the channel since I joined :p
<seb128> I guess he has already been working for 5 hours and it's lunch time for him ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: still, I know we are tired, it's the end of the cycle, but we need to keep it up! :p
<pitti> oh, that, thanks!
<pitti> I said good morning a bit earlier, but then got bitten by DSL reconnect
<pitti> seb128: nah,  more like 3 h today :)
<pitti> as long as my wife is at home, I don't get up at 6
<pitti> 7 is fine
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
 * pitti says "bonjour" to seb128 again
<seb128> pitti, good morning, how are you?
<pitti> splendid, thanks
<pitti> went to TKD again yesterday; my jaw is still hurting a little, but workout was nice
<seb128> great
<pitti> hm, unity-lens-video taking all my CPU and causing a lot of IO apparently
<pitti> *zap*
<seb128> pitti, grep VIDEO .config/user-dirs.dirs
<seb128> pitti, (just curious)
<pitti> XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/"
<seb128> it's supposed to "index" that dir
<pitti> ah, is it indexing my entire home dir then?
<seb128> pitti, I though they had a workaround for that buggy case but maybe it's broken
<seb128> pitti, it will teach you to delete the xdg dirs :p
<seb128> it's supprising how many people do that and how they screw their system :-(
<pitti> well, most are just clutter
<pitti> I don't need a "templates", and I don't keep videos on my system really
<seb128> like if you delete templates it fallback to home and nautilus try to index the whole user dir to build its template submenu
 * pitti fixes it to "templates"
<pitti> err, "$HOME/download"
<seb128> pitti, right, well our desktop breaks in funny way when you do that
<seb128> pitti, it means softwares that should "index"  $music or $video or $template start indexing your whole disk
<pitti> oh, I thought templates was only for LibO and that stuff
<seb128> and that's an hard performances hit
<pitti> ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, no, it's the nautilus "create new document" submenu
<pitti> hm, why does that need to be a top-level dir?
<pitti> this could be in .local/share/templates/ somewhere
<didrocks> I remembered as well DavidCalle told he would fix that case
<didrocks> not sure, ken is uploading the video lens, maybe he would know more
<pitti> ok, fixed my XDG dirs
<pitti> and yay for the lenses being in pythohn
<pitti> it seems like every time we eliminate a python daemon we get two back *sigh*
<seb128> pitti, because you want easy access to those dirs
<seb128> but maybe we should do it the microsoft way
<seb128> i.e My Documents/My {Images,Video,...}
<didrocks> hum, I hate that way TBH
<seb128> so users wouldn't remove "My Documents"
<didrocks> a nested dir by default
<didrocks> not really found of it :)
<seb128> didrocks, well, the "flat" way doesn't work
<seb128> see even pitti "screwed" it without seing the implications
<seb128> users just think "I don't use that, it's fine to delete it"
<didrocks> yeah, I know… but that won't prevent people removing the "My Documents"
<pitti> right, especially for "templates" -- it doesn't really tell you what it is for, and I never used it
<seb128> didrocks, it's less likely that they would remove 1 dir with all the interesting subdirs
<didrocks> not sure of this move though, I can understand the intent, but I don't think it's the way forward
<seb128> can we "lock" those dirs on the fs?
<seb128> i.e forbid users to delete them :p
<didrocks> like you want to remove it, and then, getting a dialog "no no no :p"
<seb128> well we should at least get nautilus to warn you when you delete them
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> it's a first step
<seb128> it will not be enough to avoid geeks to rm screw it though
<seb128> one other way would be to change the fallback to not be ~
<didrocks> indeed, but then, we can patch the apps to avoidd indexing if it's home?
<didrocks> hum
<seb128> right now if you delete a dir it goes to the dir under it
<seb128> so any ~/xdg fallbacks to ~
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, we can I guess but again you lead then in stuff "not working" without knowing why
<didrocks> patch xdg to recreate teh dir?
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> the*
<seb128> it's a tricky problem
<didrocks> yeah, I have no good solution either TBH ;)
<pitti> perhaps nautilus, video lens, etc. should just not do anything if that dir is $HOME, instead of trying to index everything
<pitti> or more fundamentally, if a user removes an XDG dir, it shouldn't be set to $HOME in the first place
<pitti> then video lens etc. woudl just see thaht the dir doesn't exist
<pitti> they need to handle that case anyway
<seb128> pitti, well that still breaks applications without telling the user why
<didrocks> it's up to the app to tells it, but yeah, for nautilus and templates, there is no good way apart from a banner…
<seb128> pitti, or we need to teach every application to "warn" about the issue
<seb128> but I think it's a gsettings like situation
<seb128> if you garanty the api will always return a valid dir you avoid tons of code in clients to all do the same checks
<seb128> same story than gsettings, the fact to enforce rules simplify client code, no need to do tons of error checking
<Chipaca> morning all... something seems broken wrt ssl in precise this lovely morning
<Chipaca> getting “SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unsupported protocol” on sites that work in lucid (and worked in precise until recently)
<pitti> Chipaca: we recently got a new openssl, presumably related to thaht
<jibel> didrocks, I hit the "background only" issue after an upgrade from oneiric :/
<didrocks> jibel: what's your plugin list?
<jibel> didrocks, same machine, same base image, same upgrade but different result than yesterday. The session was corrupted but started.
<jibel> didrocks, hold on, I'm saving everything
<didrocks> jibel: you mean, yesterday, the session was corrupted but started, but now you have nothing displayed?
<jibel> didrocks, right
<didrocks> let me know about the plugin list
<jibel> didrocks, yesterday I had #963093 and today it's #963633
<didrocks> some people confirmed the upgrade worked (when they got the broken state :/) maybe the upgrade from oneiric is different
<duflu> didrocks: I'm very busy. Is there something new?
<didrocks> duflu: right, even with the workaround, jibel ends up in a blank desktop, no launcher, no panel, just the bakcground
<didrocks> background*
<didrocks> I'm asking him to see the plugin list
<duflu> didrocks: That's not surprising. The bug is not fixed yet. Working on it.
<didrocks> duflu: hum, didn't you say the workaround should work? as we reset the plugin ist
<didrocks> lsit*
<didrocks> so no more "unknown plugin"
<Chipaca> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/966058
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966058 in ubuntu "SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unsupported protocol" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> didrocks: I did observe it to work when I tested it. However the root cause is still there so things may still be unpredictable
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, still on those compiz/unity issues
<didrocks> and you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, seb128, i'm good thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you get at the bottom of that hud slowness issue?
<tkamppeter_> pitti, hi
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's the same issue that google reported for chrome last year. we've always escaped it in firefox because we build the menus on demand
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/964584/comments/17
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964584 in firefox "Firefox hangs temporarily everytimes it receives the focus" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> not many bookmarks at all ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but you said some people have 15s hang with 50 bookmarks
<seb128> which doesn't seem a crazy number
<chrisccoulson> seb128, if they are buried deep in nested subfolders, then it doesn't surprise me at all now
<pitti> hello tkamppeter_
<chrisccoulson> the whole "lets just iterate over the tree of menuitems until we happen to stumble on the one we want" when handling events doesn't scale all that well :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "realistic use case of 8000 bookmarks"
<seb128> srsly?
<seb128> do people user over 100 bookmarks?
<jibel> didrocks, [core,composite,opengl,compiztoolbox,decor,vpswitch,snap,mousepoll,resize,place,move,wall,grid,regex,imgpng,session,gnomecompat,animation,fade,unitymtgrabhandles,workarounds,scale,expo,ezoom,unityshell]
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload cups and cups-filters into Debian and Ubuntu? I have done several small fixes.
<seb128> I use none but I always find stuff impossible to find with hundred of bookmarks...
<tjaalton> use folders :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i have over 100 bookmarks. perhaps 8000 is too much. but, still, 1 minute of CPU for getting 8000 bookmarks is pretty bad.....
<pitti> tkamppeter: ubuntu is frozen right now; so perhaps on Thursday evening? we might get another fix by then
<didrocks> duflu: so jibel list is fine, seems there is still an issue, then… ^
<jibel> didrocks, logout/login "fixes" the problem and next login works correctly
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't understand why that didn't happen previous cycles with menus though
<didrocks> jibel: ok, at least, it's a start, but the underlying issue is still racy then
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we build menus on demand, so you take a hit only when opening a subfolder
<chrisccoulson> this is why we build menus on demand :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can't you cache menus?
<duflu> didrocks: I know. I'm working on it.
<didrocks> jibel: I guess that's acceptable for a beta2 and we should maybe document that on the beta2 wiki annoucement?
<didrocks> duflu: just to ensre, thanks again ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, dbusmenu probably could. the issue is that when the application gets an event targetted at a specific menuitem, dbusmenu iterates over the whole tree of menuitems to find the right node
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is there a better way to find an item?
<xclaesse> gnome-documents does not start on precise: ** (gnome-documents:27601): WARNING **: Failed to load shared library 'libgdprivate-1.0.so' referenced by the typelib: libevdocument3.so.3
<xclaesse> missing dep I guess?
<seb128> xclaesse, likely, talk to jbicha when he's online
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/966068
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966068 in unity "unity 3d crashes and fallback to 2d ( unhandled ConfigureNotify ) unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 invalid cast from `BamfWindow' to `BamfApplication'" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> zzecool, that's not a dump your bug channel
<zzecool> seb128:  ?
<seb128> zzecool, try #ubuntu-unity for unity issues and maybe say hi when joining or something
<seb128> zzecool, well, it's impolite the join and paste a bug url
<didrocks> jibel: for the record, what kind of machine is it?
<didrocks> jibel: rather slow or fast CPU?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm sure there are better ways to search for nodes other then iterating over lists. perhaps a binary tree?
<seb128> zzecool, we are not there to be dumped bug numbers like that without any text, hi, or anything
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, it is all committed to the BZRs, it is not urgent, cups-filters is a fix for printing photos from iOS clients (AirPrint) and cups is bug 965124.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965124 in cups "printers no longer found after re-connecting network" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965124
<chrisccoulson> of course, changing that would probably require redesigning dbusmenu
<zzecool> seb128: most of the times noone says hi back so i just paste the bug so maybe someone will notice that
<zzecool> its seems that there is activity right now
<xclaesse> gnome-boxes is not packaged (yet) ?
<seb128> zzecool, right, too much activity maybe, try #ubuntu-unity for unity issues
<zzecool> seb128: chill out i got the msg
<zzecool> ok thanks
<zzecool> :)
<seb128> xclaesse, it depends on a libvirt version which is new and buggy
<seb128> too new
<xclaesse> ok
<seb128> xclaesse, it's only in Debian experimental and has known regressions
<tkamppeter> pitti, what would be the other fix which you mention?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the issue is this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk.0.6/view/head:/libdbusmenu-glib/server.c#L1609
<chrisccoulson> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk.0.6/view/head:/libdbusmenu-glib/menuitem.c#L935
<xclaesse> seb128, ok so unlikely to impossible for a LTS release I guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I doubt we will get those fixed for precise though :-(
<chrisccoulson> this is basically where all of the CPU time goes
<pitti> tkamppeter: nothing in particular, just that a lot can happen in two days
<seb128> xclaesse, right, I doubt that boxes is lts quality after its first cycle anyway
<chrisccoulson> seb128, if we can't fix it, then i'll have to do what google did for chrome and remove the bookmarks menu :(
<seb128> xclaesse, it will be in the GNOME3 ppa for those who like to play with buggy cracks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty much unusable for some people otherwise
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you disable bookmark export if the number of bookmark is > 100 or something?
<tkamppeter> pitti, tu a lu bug 962226?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 962226 in cups "package cups 1.5.2-8bzr1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962226
<xclaesse> seb128, btw I was wondering if it is possible to add a ppa and only pick some of its packages (and its deps) but not everything. A bit like experimental works on debian?
<Sweetshark> zzecool: seb128 is taking it cool, I remember the trainwreck when someone dared to dump a launchpad-bug uncommented upstream at #libreoffice and _rene_ was around. Poor chap didnt stand a chance.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure. it would probably be easier to just disable it and have the bookmark button on the navigation bar instead
<pitti> tkamppeter: need to put the latest responses through google translate :)
<chrisccoulson> i think people will be confused if some people have bookmarks in the menu, and others have them on the navigation bar
<jibel> didrocks, low-end laptop core i3 with an integrated graphics chipset
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that would suck, it would break the hud for 90% of users who are not going crazy with bookmarks just because 10% users have years of cruft
<zzecool> Sweetshark: i think we all got the msg allready
<didrocks> jibel: ok thanks
<Adri2000> if an application has two icons available: /usr/share/pixmaps/$APP.{png,svg}, which one will be used? is there a policy about this or does it depend on the implementation? (if so, what does unity?)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, right, but it doesn't take many bookmarks to have a few seconds of CPU use already, which is still pretty bad
<seb128> Adri2000, not sure, read the freedesktop icon spec?
<seb128> Adri2000, http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html
<seb128> Adri2000, the pseudo code in there seems to suggest it prefers png
<Adri2000> right I should have looked at that page, reading now thanks
<Adri2000> ok, it says svg support is optional, so anyway I have to keep shipping both png and svg
<Adri2000> and choosing the best one is desktop environment's responsability :)
<slomo__> seb128: you don't want to get cairo 1.12.0 from debian/experimental btw, it causes interesting problems due to a EXA bug
<slomo__> seb128: do you know if something happened to the gtk scrolling stuff?
<seb128> slomo__, thanks, I didn't plan to go for a new cairo 2 months after feature freeze anyway
<seb128> slomo__, not a lot happened no, it's still slow, buggy and breaks applications and compat
<slomo__> seb128: is there a plan how this will be handled upstream? i remember seeing a gtk 3.4.0 tarball... which imho shouldn't have happened before there was at least a plan how to handle this. breaking random applications is not something a library/framework should ever do...
<seb128> slomo__, no, they seem to consider that gtk3 is not used out of GNOME yet so it's ok to break compat
<seb128> I don't agree with that though
<seb128> but that seems to be the status quo
<slomo__> i don't agree either, that's simply wrong... and i remember seeing ebassi complaining about this attitude too
<savvas> hi, can you please review libgxps MIR request? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgxps/+bug/965467
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965467 in libgxps "[MIR] Please transfer libgxps 0.2.2-1 (universe) to main" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> seb128: FYI, you uploaded nautilus twice, rejecting one (so don't get confused)
<seb128> pitti, oh, thanks, I got confused with all the ping crazyness earlier, I might have done that yes
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<jbicha> good morning!
<jbicha> any ideas how to fix the gnome:NextVersion thing? it's trying to depend on libmutter0 (>= 3.3),  libmutter0 (<< 3.4)
<jbicha> does gnome-shell just need a rebuild or what?
<didrocks> testing g-s-d, brb
<nessita> hello everyone!
<BigWhale> Did anyone think about simple calculator in dash?
<BigWhale> this would be awesome
<slomo__> BigWhale: if you just need a commandline calculator... nickle is nice (and has also many advanced features)
<BigWhale> slomo__, I use bc mostly, but calculator in dash would be awesome... just press super and then 1233+731
<BigWhale> and the result is there
<BigWhale> hit super again and your working what you were woking before
<seb128> nessita, hey, how are you?
<nessita> seb128: pretty good, you? :-)
<nessita> congrats on the beta-2 btw
<seb128> BigWhale, there is a unity-lens-utilities and a unity-scope-calculator
<seb128> see http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<seb128> http://i.stack.imgur.com/zOrC3.png
<seb128> nessita, I'm good thanks
<seb128> nessita, thanks, the congrats will be for when it will be out though, i.e in 2 days ;-)
<nessita> we're almost there ;-)
<BigWhale> seb128, yeah I just found it....
<trkemist> Anyone here familiar with Cisco VPN
<BigWhale> I just found something disturbing. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/951479
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 951479 in gnome-desktop3 "Laptop with nvidia binary drivers does not suspend when lid is closed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BigWhale> Will this be fixed somehow for 12.04?
<BigWhale> I know it is essentially nvidia bug, but this will hit most of the users that use this driver.
<seb128> BigWhale, if you provide a patch maybe it will be fixed?
<seb128> but I personally don't own any nvidia hardware to work on it and nobody else seems interested so far
<BigWhale> seb128, hah... I just asked this on ubuntu-desktop list
<BigWhale> if someone provides a patch, will it get included....
<jbicha> seb128: good morning, do you know anything about that gnome:NextVersion thing?
<BigWhale> :))
<seb128> BigWhale, no, we hate fixes and like buggy softwares, we will refuse any patch ;-)
<BigWhale> seb128, now you're talking like someone who works for Gnome. ;>
<seb128> jbicha, hey, it's basically computing the next serie
<seb128> jbicha, i.e on 3.4 tarballs it would give 3.6
<seb128> BigWhale, ;-)
<BigWhale> seb128, the problem is that I am not sure how to address this correctly. There is a working patch for gnome-setting-daemon, but it will disable the whole 'stay active if there's an external monitor present' functionality.
<seb128> jbicha, DEB_GNOME_NEXTVERSION := $(shell echo $(DEB_GNOME_VERSION) | awk -F. '{ printf("%s.%i\n",$$1,$$2+1) }')
<seb128> jbicha, that's in gnome-pkg-tools: /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/gnome-version.mk
<BigWhale> seb128, the best solution would be a checkbox somewhere in the power settings
<seb128> BigWhale, no checkbox no
<BigWhale> but at this stage
<seb128> no ui change
<BigWhale> exactly
<seb128> BigWhale, is the issue is that nvidia is crappy enough that they can't detect if a monitor is plugged?
<BigWhale> seb128, it thinks that monitor is always plugged in
<seb128> BigWhale, driver bug?
<BigWhale> seb128, and it is quite annoying to pull your notebook from the bag with fans spinning at full speed
<mdeslaur> BigWhale: the only sane work-around is to detect if it's using the proprietary nvidia driver and suspend anyway
<mdeslaur> but even that will bug people who _are_ using external monitors with nvidia
<seb128> or to display a big warning, if your laptop melt blame nvidia
<mdeslaur> seb128: lol :)
<seb128> ;-)
<BigWhale> mdeslaur, I know.. the whole situation is really crappy and no easy solution
<jbicha> seb128: will rebuilding gnome-shell fix it trying to depend on mutter 3.3 << mutter 3.4 ?
 * mdeslaur shakes fist at binary driver
<BigWhale> seb128, this is a related upstream bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672030
<ubot2> Gnome bug 672030 in libgnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon always prevents suspend on macbookpro5,3" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<seb128> BigWhale, well I've no good reply, I guess we could make nvidia laptops always suspend on lid close even if external monitors are plugged in
<BigWhale> seb128, could this be passed as some config option somewhere, anywhere, that can be later removed when nvidia fixes the driver?
<desrt> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> hey desrt
<seb128> BigWhale, not that I know about
<desrt> how does the hud work in unity2d? :)
<didrocks> desrt: hum, what do you mean by "how"? ;)
<mdeslaur> BigWhale: if they fix the driver, and we manage to get it in Precise, we can just remove the patch as a SRU
<didrocks> for the alt detection tap?
<desrt> so i downloaded unity-2d-5.8.0
<didrocks> or for something else? ;)
<desrt> and i'm looking for 'StartQuery' anywhere in the source
<desrt> i'm not finding it
<BigWhale> seb128, I am sure that more people will notice this. telling them to use neuveau (or whatever the spelling) is not really an option :/
<desrt> so i guess i mean: how does it communicate with the service?
<desrt> in fact, i find the opposite here: what appears to _itself_ be a dbus service for making hud queries
<seb128> BigWhale, yeah, I share the sentiment, still I've no good reply, nor nvidia hardware to work on it
<didrocks> desrt: the StartQuery is in libunitycore
<didrocks> desrt: which is a shared component between 2d and 3d
<desrt> didrocks: which lives in unity's source module
<didrocks> right
<desrt> gotcha.  thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<desrt> engineering!
<didrocks> desrt: see, sharing code, amazing! :)
<BigWhale> seb128, so if I provide a patch by the end of the week?
<seb128> BigWhale, we will review it
<BigWhale> seb128, a patch that would force suspend for nvidia cards to enter suspend even if external monitors are present
<BigWhale> force suspend to enter suspend... good one Whale..
<BigWhale> seb128, ok... excellent
<seb128> BigWhale, comment on bug #949296 maybe if you work on it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949296 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon always prevents suspend when proprietary nvidia drivers are used." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949296
<seb128> pitti, there?
 * pitti waves to seb128
<seb128> line 349, in duplicate_db_publish
<seb128>     os.mkdir(out)
<seb128> OSError: [Errno 17] File exists: 'apport-duplicates.new'
<seb128> pitti, did you see that before?
<seb128> i386 retracers stopped on that
<pitti> seb128: it's on my list
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: apparetnly you restarted it after the previous crash
<pitti> seb128: it crashed becauase a signature was too long for a file name
<BigWhale> seb128, ok noted.
<pitti> seb128: I need to fix that, otherwise it'll just crash again
<seb128> pitti, yeah, restarting seems to work, he went through over 100 bugs backlog yesterday
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: ah, so feel free to just nuke the dupe dir then, and restart
<seb128> pitti, oh, ok, thanks
<desrt> chrisccoulson: good morning
<desrt> how does firefox find itself this morning? :)
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt, how are you?
<desrt> okay
<desrt> closing lots of hud bugs saying "not my fault!"
<desrt> ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> those are the types of bugs that i like!
<desrt> so have you managed to get dbusmenu's appetite for CPU cycles under control?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i'm looking at that now :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: cool.  did you see what i mentioned about menuitems?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i don't think so
<chrisccoulson> what was that?
<desrt> i'm not sure if it was a case of you already fixed it and there hasn't been a release yet..
<desrt> when creating a new submenu menuitem it first gets created as a normal item, and then changes properties to become a submenu after-the-fact
<desrt> my code was kinda unhappy about that but i changed it to deal with it.... but it's some extra dbus traffic you could probably trim down on
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. yeah, i have a fix for one thing which might cause that
<didrocks> "1000 characters if enough for everyone"
<jbicha_> seb128: looks like a rebuild does fix the NextVersion problem
<seb128> jbicha_, good
<kenvandine> weee... compiz crash
<Sweetshark> how long does it usually take for a upload to show up in a ppa? I first uploaded to an nonexistant ppa (missing one char from the ppa-name during copypaste) and then had to forceupload again to the real ppa. However, I dont see anything in the ppa, nor did I get any nagging mails from launchpad yet.
<Sweetshark> heh
<Sweetshark> ok, it just showed up.
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, i've had it take 20m before
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: thanks a lot!
<rickspencer3> seb128, desrt, anybody, what's the package that the settings apps comes in?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, which settings?
<kenvandine> the control center?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, never mind, it's gnome-control-setting
<kenvandine> gnome-control-center, but some of the panels embedded in it come from other packages
<Sweetshark> bryceh: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-precisetest-20120327/+packages has a libreoffice package which should include the /tmp fixing. (I wouldnt usually ppa that, but need to for debugging bug 916291 anyway).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916291 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: ERROR: Cannot determine language! - exit status 134" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916291
<bryceh> Sweetshark, thanks, I'll try it out
<bryceh> seb128, hey, one of the inkscape guys is asking about if there's any chance for cairo 1.12 in precise, as there's some nice performance improvements and mesh gradient support.  I told them with FF passed it couldn't be included now, but promised to doublecheck that with you.
<didrocks> ok, time for some exercice and dinner, see you guys!
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<seb128> pitti, you only worked 15 hours today, what's going on with you?! ;-)
<seb128> bryceh, yeah, no plan to ship cairo 1.12, it's like a 1.5 years of work and non trivial changes, not something to try to sneak in between beta2 and hard freeze
<seb128> bryceh, not to mention that slomo (the Debian maintainer) warned me that he uploaded to experimental and there are some exa regressions
<bryceh> seb128, thanks.  ok, thought so.
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> doing alright, how about you?
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm good thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, how busy are you?
<cyphermox> I have some free time I was fighting evo now
<seb128> cyphermox, feel free to say you have enough to do ;-) I'm trying to find somebody to sign to update the vino appindicator patch which got commented in the GNOME3 update in oneiric because it needed to be updated to the upstream changes
<seb128> it might turn out to be easy but it's on my lts bugslist
<cyphermox> vino appindicator?
<seb128> it's a somewhat security issue
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> it means the "show an icon when somebody connects to my box" doesn't show
<cyphermox> ah, I see
<seb128> cyphermox, vino has a gtkstatusicon, a dx contractor did the port to an indicator by then, rodrigo commented the patch when updating to GNOME3 because he wanted to update and it was not trivial
<seb128> cyphermox, nobody picked it up sicne
<cyphermox> I have some experience with appindicator anyway  :P
<seb128> cyphermox, so it's on the "fix for the lts" list and I'm trying to find somebody to sign for it ;-)
<cyphermox> sure,I'll take a look
<seb128> cyphermox, it's still in the package,vcs but commented in the serie
<cyphermox> cool, that should be easy
<seb128> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/vino/+bug/884003
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 884003 in vino "The remote connection indicator is broken" [High,In progress]
<seb128> cyphermox, "it's only code" right? ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks!
<seb128> cyphermox, feel free to assign the bug to yourself then ;-)
<cyphermox> aye.
<cyphermox> heh, it's one huge patch :)
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, if it was that trivial it would have been done at the time :p
<cyphermox> well, it does kind of apply
<seb128> cyphermox, the contractor who did it was not great so maybe it can be simplified a lot, but if you can refresh it easily maybe just do that
<cyphermox> yeah that's where I'll start
<cyphermox> it's hard to do both at the same time anyway :)
<cyphermox> seb128: I see, there /is/ a lot of code duplication there
<seb128> cyphermox, indeed
<seb128> it's a bit monkey copy
<cyphermox> I guess. I'm almost considering using the same kind of fallback trick I used for nm-applet to avoid replacing bunches of code with ifdefs, and just add appindicator support alongside statusicon
<Laney> where should I push a branch to for merging into an ubuntu-desktop branch?
<Laney> do LP MPs work for these?
<micahg> Laney: yeah, you would push under you and propose a merge
<Laney> i still don't really understand how launchpad's branch namespacing works
<Laney> because these are ~ubuntu-desktop/foopkg/ubuntu branches
<micahg> Laney: right, so you push under ~laney/foopkg/fix-foo
<Laney> doesn't that stack on lp:ubuntu/foopkg?
<micahg> Laney: no, that would be ~/laney/ubuntu/precise/foo/fix-foo
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> it stacked on the upstream branch instead :P
<micahg> and stacking is based on branching in any event, not pushing
<Laney> Stacked on: lp:gnome-settings-daemon
<micahg> right, which wouldn't be right
<Laney> indeed
<micahg> well, I shouldn't say that :)
<Laney> dunno why it did it
<Laney> but it let me do the merge proposal anyway
<micahg> yeah, LP's not finicky about that, you just get a very big diff
<RAOF> Stacking is entirely a performance optimisation; it doesn't change anything you can touch about the branch.
<Laney> o brave new world
<RAOF> If you've branched of ~ubuntu-desktop/foopkg/ubuntu, you push to ~laney/foopkg/ubuntu, and then you request a merge into ~ubuntu-desktop/foopkg/ubuntu, that merge will contain only the diff between ~laney and ~ubuntu-desktop, regardless of what ~laney happens to be stacked on (or even if ~laney isn't stacked on anything).
<Laney> Yep, I can see that the generated diff is correct
<Laney> it just feels like an incorrect use of namespace
<Laney> would it have worked if there wasn't a gsd upstream import?
<Laney> never mind, it is late. goodnight :-)
<RAOF> It depends on what the default branch is; it probably would have, yes.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-28
<pitti> Good morning
<cyphermox> morning pitti
<cyphermox> good night :)
<pitti> cyphermox: sleep well!
<rickspencer3> pitti, what's the word on the street for Beta 2?
<pitti> rickspencer3: lots of fixes got wrapped into last night's rebuild; so now we're waiting for tests
<rickspencer3> pitti, were all the fixes for bugs found in testing?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, looks like it
<rickspencer3> interesting
<pitti> many were in armel, maas (brand new on server), ltsp, etc.
<rickspencer3> ok, thanks pitti
<pitti> and some in ubiquity itself
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> TheMuso: good morning, how are you?
<pitti> TheMuso: still online by any chance?
<TheMuso> pitti: Just. What can I do for you?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> TheMuso: it seems a lucid->precise upgrade is rather insistant on keeping at-spi instead of replacing it with libatk-adaptor
<pitti> TheMuso: so my question is, would it be technically correct to say that libatk-adaptor provides: at-spi?
<TheMuso> Interesting. I haven't seen any bugs filed as such...
<pitti> TheMuso: i. e. do they provide the same functionality and perhaps APIs?
<pitti> TheMuso: I just filed bug 966845
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966845 in update-manager "lucid->precise upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966845
<TheMuso> pitti: It provides the same functionality in that it is a GTK module so that GTK a11y is exposed via dbus to at-spi2.
<pitti> TheMuso: it's detected by the auto-dist-upgrade tester
<TheMuso> at-spi also provides a GTK module for atk to do the same thing.
<TheMuso> s/atk/gtk./
<pitti> TheMuso: before it didn't get that far because of other upgrade path failures which we fixed until yesterday
<TheMuso> SO yes, same functionality, no in terms of API, as the only binary code in there is a GTK module.
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> So yes, I guess we can set up libatk-adaptor to provide at-spi.
<pitti> TheMuso: there are still programs in precise which depend on at-spi, such as gok
 * TheMuso nods,.
<pitti> TheMuso: would these break if the real at-spi  suddenly disappears?
<TheMuso> Yes, since they use CORBA.
<pitti> TheMuso: looks like the other rdepends are just python-pyatspi
<TheMuso> Right.
<pitti> which has a versioned dependency, and thus won't strictly be broken by a Provides:
<TheMuso> Right.
<pitti> TheMuso: does gok have a replacement which works with the at-spi2 stack?
<TheMuso> pitti: The only replacement I know of is still under development and not yet recommended for general use.
<TheMuso> karibu or some such, can't remember how its spelt atm.
<pitti> hm, it's also holding back python-pyatspi2 in favor of keeping python-pyatspi
<pitti> TheMuso: caribou, yes
<TheMuso> right, not far off the mark. :)
<pitti> TheMuso: so, that puts us in a difficult position -- we need at-spi2 for most stuff, but we need to keep at-spi for gok, but you can't install them at the same time
<TheMuso> pitti: Well python-pyatspi2 does provide python-pyatspi in a technical sense, as afaik the API is exactly the same.
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, that helps indeed
<TheMuso> pitti: Right. IMO we dump gok completely.
<TheMuso> We still support lucid on teh desktop for another year, and hopefully by then, caribou will be good enough for general use.
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, so would you mind filing a removal bug for gok? better if it comes from someone who actually knows this
<TheMuso> pitti: Can do that tomorrow, unless you feel its time critical, in which case I can do it now.
<pitti> ah, gok has always been in universe
<pitti> TheMuso: nah, that's fine
<TheMuso> Ok will take care of that tomorrow, and will get patches ready for the at-spi2 packages, we are currently synced with debian in terms of the at-spi2 stack, so will get the changes included there also.
<pitti> TheMuso: ok, I'll do an upload with the two new Provides: then, if it's alright with you?
<TheMuso> oh sure go ahead.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, hey, someone reported some accessibility related bugs yesterday, is there a way I should tag them or such so that the accessibility team sees them?
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, if you want to do that in Debian, then please do that
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Are they filed against the appropriate packages?
<TheMuso> pitti: Feel free to upload, but I'll get them into debian too.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: tag them a11y as well.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I believe they are filed correctly
<TheMuso> searching for bugs with the a11y tag will show all a11y bugs.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Ok.
<rickspencer3> thanks TheMuso, I'll add the tags
<TheMuso> np
<pitti> TheMuso: there ought to be a 2.4.0 upgrade anyway, corresponding to the GNOME 3.4 release?
<TheMuso> pitti: There is, its in debian, my plan was to sync it post beta.
<pitti> nice
<TheMuso> s/was/is/
<pitti> TheMuso: ok, so if you are fine with this, I'll assign that bug to you?
<pitti> can't  upload now anyway due to the freeze
<TheMuso> Sure, np.
<pitti> I added a summary to the bug
<pitti> TheMuso: done, thanks
<pitti> TheMuso: and good night!
<pitti> didrocks: so it seems that unity workaround reset quite a bit more than just the plugin list? this morning I re-instated launcher autohide, keybindings, FFM, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: in fact, it can be a side effect
<pitti> anyway, as long as it also covered the important bit, good enough
<didrocks> pitti: meaning, the side effect will be to reset everything you changed since the last time you changed the session
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> (to another compiz session)
<didrocks> compiz is doing that:
<didrocks> -> you reset the plugin list in /apps/compiz-1
<didrocks> if you do nothing, then, nothing load
<didrocks> (because you don't have a plugin list)
<didrocks> so, you need to force "switching to a new profile"
<didrocks> -> I set the "foo" profile
<didrocks> then, compiz load
<didrocks> see that the current profile should be unity
<pitti> ah, settings are per-profile
<didrocks> and copy /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity back to /apps/compiz-1
<didrocks> (so, you didn't get the copy of /apps/compiz-1 to /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity before)
<didrocks> that's why you can loose those settings
<didrocks> in case you didn't know, the gconf backend is funny:
<didrocks> let's say, you are on an existing profile "default" and go to the profile "unity"
<pitti> keeps me trained where to change stuff :)
<didrocks> is takes /apps/compiz-1, copy all keys to /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/default
<didrocks> then take /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity and copy it back to /apps/compiz-1
<didrocks> and finally set a *!schema!* in /apps/compizconfig-1/ to current_profile -> unity
<didrocks> do not wonder why you have a lot of writings on profile change :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: I assigned you bug #857663 for reviewing as you are probably the best person to look if the backport of the fix is needed/correct :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857663 in cups "cups crashes on SIGHUP if printer classes are defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857663
<didrocks> I'm fine thanks ;)
<glatzor> hello mvo
<glatzor> mvo, I am currently working on an lp#899001
<glatzor> mvo, it seems that there is a bug in python-apt detecting multi arch. apt_pkg.config.value_list["APT::Architectures"] returns an empty list. Also the option is set if apt-config dump is called
<mvo> glatzor: its a bug in apt
<mvo> glatzor: there is a apt_pkg.get_architectures() call that you can use
<mvo> glatzor: that will return the native arch first and the foreign ones as the subsequent ones
<mvo> glatzor: alternatively you could skip packages with ":" in the apt cache in the first search pass
<pitti> hey mvo, guten MOrgen
<mvo> hey pitti, guten morgen
<seb128> hey
<pitti> a Seb!
<pitti> *hug*
<seb128> hey pitti, wie geht's?
<pitti> gut, danke!
<pitti> we could use some help with testing current ISOs (respun last night), so if anyone feels like it..
<Sweetshark> Goooood morning!
<seb128> pitti, I might have a try later on by my installs are not useful usually they are on the most tested ones (i.e i386 desktop CD)
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> I don't have the bandwith and disk space to store dvd images
<pitti> seb128: we only have 1/6 tests for desktop i386 ATM
<seb128> pitti, ok, will do some extra ones for it then
 * pitti downloads the amd64 DVD
<pitti> yeah, but at least 1.5 GB is a lot better than the 4.5 we used to have
<glatzor> mvo, please see bug 966916/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966916 in python-apt "Doesn't detect multi arch setups correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966916
<glatzor> mvo, please see bug 966916
<Sweetshark> pitti: to reiterate from yesterday: to simulate a "do-release-upgrade -d" with a ppa as close as possible, do a) add the ppa b) manually tweak the apt sources to precise c) apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sweetshark> right?
<pitti> Sweetshark: sounds about right
<pitti> Sweetshark: mvo might know how to include the PPA in a do-release-upgrade run
<mvo> glatzor: oh, awsome
<mvo> Sweetshark: you can add [Sources]\nAllowThirdParty=True to /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d/foo.cfg
<Sweetshark> mvo: cool thanks!
<Sweetshark> mvo: I like that better than an "almost, but not quite like" dist-upgrade to see if I killed the bug.
<mvo> glatzor: commited
<mvo> glatzor: so that means that now cache["apt:amd64"] works as well
<trijntje> ping pitti, could you take a look at bug 957746 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 957746 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "ubuntu-defaults-builder: setting language does not take effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957746
<pitti> trijntje: probably a bug in gfxboot or otherwise, but I can reproduce locally and check with Colin
<Sweetshark> jibel, pitti: bug 916291 just changed to "Fix commited"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916291 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: ERROR: Cannot determine language! - exit status 134" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916291
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> thanks Sweetshark
 * Sweetshark takes a deep breath.
<pitti> Sweetshark: so again, if you want to upload now, please upload to precise-proposed
<pitti> then it can already build now
<Sweetshark> jibel: testing most appreciated.
<pitti> the auto upgrade tests will test it as soon as it's in the archive
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, I wonder if we should wait for 3.5.2 though. rc2 is already tagged.
<pitti> Sweetshark: if it's more than two days away, I'd say upload it now
<Sweetshark> OTOH there is nothing like a bit of good old builder hugging ...
<pitti> it breaks pretty much every oneiric upgrade
<Sweetshark> pitti: it might be. and if we want to have exactly the same tarballs as debian there might be another day of delay just for that.
<Sweetshark> jibel: Could you give that bugfix a testrun? instructions are in the bug.
<trijntje> pitti: thanks! The easiest way is probably to build the example package, since the bug also occurs there
<jibel> Sweetshark, sure, I can do that this afternoon
<jibel> ... if there is no respin of Beta 2 :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: btw who do I need to take hostage on UDS to get more discspace on the ppas? LibreOffice fails on a lot of those bc of that. Thats also something that is driving ricotz nuts, I guess.
<Sweetshark> jibel: thanks a lot, that is awesome.
 * Sweetshark goes hunting for more dupes of 916291.
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, RT ticket I'd sayy
<Sweetshark> pitti: omg!1!!
<Sweetshark> pitti: fwiw I already talked to some guys on IRC (lamont for example IIRC), but all I got was unhelpful 'make your package smaller' replies -- or at least the problem isnt fixed. Thats were the evil hostage-taking plan for UDS comes from.
<pitti> heh
<pitti> perhaps try bribing them with beer first?
 * Sweetshark likes the fact that the libreoffice bug list is lead by two 'critical/fix commited' bugs.
<Sweetshark> pitti: we are talking libreoffice here. needs stronger booze.
<Sweetshark> pitti: Ok, I wait until jibel confirms the fix this afternoon and will put a build in proposed then.
<pitti> Sweetshark: cool, thanks
<BigWhale> pitti, thanks for the resolution of this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672030
<ubot2> Gnome bug 672030 in libgnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon always prevents suspend on macbookpro5,3" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<pitti> BigWhale: not uploaded yet, but in bzr
<pitti> de rien!
<BigWhale> pitti, I was about to do some testing and writing patches today. I guess not. :)
<dholbach> did anyone of you have any problems with having multiple keyboard layouts on the same machine and switching between them?
<pitti> I have three, and switching works fine
<pitti> (us, de, us Dvorak)
<dholbach> hum, ok - are there any g/dconf keys I could reset to try setting it up from scratch to see if I can get it back to working?
<pitti> gsettings reset org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard layouts
<pitti> dholbach: control-center's keyboard capplet controls this, might be easier there
<pitti> org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard layouts ['us', 'de\tnodeadkeys', 'us\tdvorak']
<pitti> that's how it looks like for me; what is it for you?
<dholbach> alrightie - I'll let you know if I can get it back to work - it's my girlfriend's laptop: Norwegian and German I think
<pitti> dholbach: xprop -root _XKB_RULES_NAMES
<pitti> dholbach: that's what's actually in the X server
<pitti> it shoudl be a combination of that gsetting and /etc/default/keyboard
<dholbach> pitti, how do I update /etc/default/keyboard? manually?
<pitti> dholbach: there might be some dpkg-reconfigure thing, but usually it's set by the installer
<pitti> we don't have an "apply system-wide" button for that yet
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "no", "", ""      --    but in /etc/default/keyboard it's XKBLAYOUT="de"
<dholbach> the norwegian layout does not seem to work at all
<pitti> what does gsettings say?
<dholbach> pitti, layouts [], model , options []
<dholbach> all empty
<pitti> dholbach: hm, did you choose the layout in lightdm perhaps?
<dholbach> I can't quite remember - my girlfriend seems to have a tried a number of options
<pitti> dholbach: env | pastebinit -
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903661
<pitti> hm, no layout there
<pitti> so it looks something picks it from the locale, or some other magic method I'm not aware of
<dholbach> in the keyboard capplet there is just "Norwegian" now
<tkamppeter> didrocks, thanks. I think the fix should be done and should not cause problems. It is a backport from newer versions of CUPS and later releases of Ubuntu never caused the same complaint. Also it seems that the CUPS features of printer classes is broken by the bug. I recommend to issue an SRU for CUPS on Lucid.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: can you handle it, please? :)
<glatzor> mvo, could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/sessioninstaller/multiarch/+merge/99693
<glatzor> mvo, furthermore I have added some sanity checks to InstallPackageNames (introducing a new error dialog - which would require a string freeze exception)
<glatzor> mvo, you can find those in trunk
<dholbach> pitti, I can't get it to work - I readded the layout, added a new one, removed it again and now it shows ["no"] as layouts, still it's the German layout
<dholbach> I could try editing /etc/default/keyboard
<pitti> dholbach: what does xprop say?
<dholbach> "evdev", "pc105", "no", "", ""
<pitti> hm, that's about everythign you can ask from settings-daemon
<dholbach> ok, I'll update etc/default/keyboard and restart and see what happens
<pitti> dholbach: at this point I'm afraid you need to bother the X.org guys :/ no idea
<pitti> dholbach: what does "doesn't work" mean exactly? i. e. what kind of breakage?
<dholbach> it is the German layout it's using
<dholbach> not the Norwegian one
<dholbach> ok, I'll go and ask in #ubuntu-x
<tkamppeter> didrocks, no problem.
<seb128> dholbach, does it work if you set fr and de?
<seb128> dholbach, i.e is that no specific?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: thanks :)
<dholbach> seb128, do I need to restart my session for it to have an effect? it seems like changing it does have no effect at all
<dholbach> → french does not work
<seb128> dholbach, how do you change it?
<seb128> indicator menu? keybinding?
<dholbach> in the keyboard capplet
<seb128> dholbach, hum, can you try with the indicator?
<dholbach> seb128, no effect
<seb128> dholbach, does "setkxbmap no" works?
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> where do I get the command from?
<dholbach> x11-xkb-utils is installed
<dholbach> hum hum
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> seb128, that makes it work
<dholbach> let me restart the session to see if it sticks
<dholbach> and then readd German to see if switching between the two works
<dholbach> no, after restarting the session the setting is gone again
<seb128> dholbach, right, setkxbmap is only for the running session, it doesn't change any setting
<seb128> but it suggests the issue is not xorg
<dholbach> aha
<seb128> it's g-s-d
<seb128> I've a similar bug on my session in fact
<seb128> but I never bothered debugging it
<seb128> the keymap is always french
<seb128> whatever i pick in the indicator
<dholbach> is there any way how I can clear out whatever old settings there is to "start from scratch" and see if I can reproduce the issue?
<dholbach> :-/
<seb128> dholbach, try to gsettings reset org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard
<seb128> hum
<seb128> hum
<seb128> no, ctrl-W doesn't delete words in xchat-gnome :p
<seb128> dholbach, reset-recursively rather
<seb128> gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard
<dholbach> alright
<seb128> gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.libgnomekbd.desktop
<seb128> could be useful as well
<ritz> seb128, I believe, gtk does have emac binding support
<seb128> ritz, right
<dholbach> seb128, no dice :/
<dholbach> interestingly enough lightdm still shows "no" in the upper right corner and the capplet still lists "Norwegian"
<seb128> dholbach, reset org.gnome.desktop.a11y.keyboard maybe
<seb128> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.keyboard
<seb128> trying all the keyboard stuff :p
<dholbach> nope, still doesn't work
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> g-s-d is a piece of crap :p
<ogra_> seb128, ++
<dholbach> ok, so it seems whatever I change changes XKB_RULES_NAMES and updates dconf keys accordingly - it just has no effect on the actual keymap being used
<dholbach> it sticks to German (for whatever reason)
<dholbach> if I file a bug about that, where do I file it?
<dholbach> seb128, pitti: ^
<dholbach> it annoys my girlfriend to no end :)
<dholbach> seb128, ^ just imagine you would have to use a German keyboard all the time :-P
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm sure if seb128 had his way, we would ship with only support for french keyboard layout ;)
<dholbach> I'll file it on g-s-d for now and reassign if necessary
<seb128> dholbach, ok
<seb128> dholbach, you can probably add an autostart which do the setxkbmap call if she only wants to use no
<seb128> dholbach, as a workaround
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> seb128, pitti: any info missing on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/967034?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967034 in gnome-settings-daemon "Updating keymap information does have no effect" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> dholbach, no, as said I've the bug on my account so I can probably get the infos I need, debug it there
<dholbach> ok
<seb128> out of the fact that keyboard stuff are harder than they should and I've little clue about them to debug ;-)
<dholbach> thanks everyone for helping debug it
<dholbach> I added an autostart bit for now
<pitti> re
<seb128> pitti, wb
<pitti> dholbach: thanks, looks complete enough to reproduce
<pitti> seb128: FYI, please don't restart the retracer again, I just got it to fail on the bug I want to fix
<seb128> pitti, ok
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> in the last few days, when updating from http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main, I get packages that are not signed
<rodrigo_> has the .es server been hacked?
<rodrigo_> or just missing signatures? :D
<trijntje> pitti: Am I using the wrong commands to build the image? I describe the commands I use in the original bug description of bug 957746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 957746 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "ubuntu-defaults-builder: setting language does not take effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957746
<pitti> trijntje: that's what I'm using as well; currently building an image for -nl
<pitti> trijntje: and will then follow up to the bug
<pitti> trijntje: did you check the language in gfxboot?
<pitti> trijntje: and the locale?
<pitti> (locale in the live session, I mean)
<pitti> trijntje: and did you install the nl langpacks, too?
<trijntje> pitti: I did check the language in the live environment in the 'language selector'
<trijntje> I don't know what 'gfxboot' is so I didnt check that.
<pitti> trijntje: if you press a key at the very beginning, when you see the "human = keyboard" graphic
<pitti> trijntje: all ubuntu-defaults-image can do is to set the default there, and from there it'll be taken to the live system
<pitti> trijntje: my NL cd finished building, and it's correct in gfxboot
<pitti> and the live system is in Dutch
<trijntje> pitti: I use unetbootin to put the iso on a usb, since vbox keeps crashing here. Could that be the cause?
<pitti> trijntje: followed up to the bug
<pitti> trijntje: that shouldn't be it really, as long as it boots
<pitti> I just used kvm -m 1024 -vga std -cdrom binary-hybrid.iso
<Riddell> no images listed for testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds/14369/downloads
<trijntje> pitti: It looks like the problem is caused by unetbootin, when I use the kvm command you provided I do get a localised live environment
 * mterry waves good morning to this unusually quiet channel!  :)
<cyphermox> hey mterry
<seb128> hey mterry, cyphermox!
<seb128> mterry, do you miss the noise? ;-)
<seb128> or rather the vibrant activity of desktopers arguing over bugs ;-)
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Just wanted to make sure some disaster didn't befall Europe or something while I wasn't paying attention
<pitti> quiet == good; being stuck for two hours in dissecting nested EBRs from the bug that seb128 handed me :)
<kenvandine> it has been very quiet :)
<seb128> pitti, no need to thanks me, it's my please :p
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<jibel> Sweetshark, I finished the upgrade test with the ppa enabled
<jibel> Sweetshark, not only the system upgraded successfully to Precise but libreoffice even starts when I click on the launcher ;)
<Sweetshark> jibel: soo ... did it work?
<jibel> Sweetshark, congrats!
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jibel: merci
<Sweetshark> \o/ \o/
<pitti> Sweetshark: upload! upload! upload!
<Sweetshark> jibel: big thanks indeed!
<Sweetshark> pitti: hrhr
<pitti> look at all these empty builders yearning for something to do
<seb128> ricotz, there?
<seb128> desrt, do you run gnome-keyring 3.4 (the gnome3 ppa version)?
<desrt> i have gnome3 ppa, yes
<seb128> desrt, can you run seahorse for me and see if you have the expender sign showing up next to the login keyring?
<desrt> seb128: it seems that it just shows that keyring by default
<seb128> desrt, is there an expender in the name column?
<desrt> no
<seb128> desrt, can you change themes and back?
<desrt> on the view menu there is a new option 'by keyring'
<desrt> that cause a sidebar to pop up
<seb128> desrt, pick anything, an a11y theme if you want
<seb128> desrt, then back to the one you use
<seb128> desrt, does it make an expender sign be displayed?
<desrt> no..
<seb128> ok :-(
<desrt> on a call right now.  we'll talk in a bit.
<seb128> desrt, ok, ping me back
<seb128> desrt, unping, I managed to run the new seahorse with some dpkg-deb -x and LD_LIBRARY_PATH, they list all items in a flat list
<dupondje> Empathy removes profiles that are not supported? Cause telepathy-haze was removed, installed it again, but MSN accounts are gone :(
<seb128> desrt, it doesn't help me for bug #963862
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963862 in seahorse "The keyring "login" doesn't display any keys or saved passwords." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963862
<seb128> i.e https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98029912/seahorse.png should have ">" in the column
<seb128> that broke between gtk 3.3.18 and .20, the expender is only shown after a theme change
<desrt> seb128: off
<desrt> seb128: http://imgur.com/wdiya
<seb128> desrt, yeah, doesn't help me, but thanks
<desrt> seb128: upgrade to new seahorse :D
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98029912/seahorse.png should have a > next to keyring
<mdeslaur> ugh, seahorse is a mess in precise :(
<desrt> seb128: ya.. i downgraded and was able to see your problem
<seb128> desrt, well, still gtk 18 -> 20 broke working software so I want to figure if that's a gtk regression there
<desrt> seb128: probably is... but keep in mind "lortie's law"
<desrt> benjamin has been being rather aggressive about that lately
<seb128> desrt, you should also run the last version of everything? :-)
<desrt> seb128: hum?
<seb128> desrt, "lortie's law"
<desrt> no
<seb128> "if you are not running the last version it's your fault" ;-)
<desrt> how did he word it...
<desrt> " 'it used to not crash' is no excuse "
<desrt> he came up with it after i pushed that change to glib that caused all gtk programs to crash
<desrt> and refused to revert it
<desrt> ie: if you (as a user of my library) are doing stupid things, then i won't hesitate to break you with changes to my library
<seb128> desrt, right, which is why I'm trying to figure now if seahorse was doing something stupid
<desrt> seb128: is there a reason you didn't upgrade seahorse?
<seb128> desrt, it depends on the new gnome-keyring
<desrt> ah
<desrt> dare i ask...? :)
<desrt> i only mention it because the new UI actually looks really nice
<seb128> desrt, it was separate in several sources and stefw admitted the fallback mode could be broken since there was quite some refactoring and he mostly tested shell integration
<seb128> desrt, if you ask why we didn't update gnome-keyring
<desrt> right... gcr came in this cycle
<seb128> desrt, i.e seemed like work with regression potential for no real win
<desrt> makes sense
<desrt> it's _really_ late now, in any case
<desrt> pitti would have a heart attack :)
<pitti> well, there were several actual regressions, and a major rewrite
<seb128> yeah, and this expender bug is not worth the update :p
<seb128> especially that it could well be a gtk issue
<pitti> so, mostly LTS conservatism
 * desrt has always _always_ been on the other side of that argument
<pitti> yay, 3.4 released \o/
<dupondje> damn, still can't maximize remmina desktops on seconds screen in unity :(
<dupondje> to bad
<desrt> 'apt-get install valac' -> you end up with valac-0.14
<desrt> we should fix that now that 0.16.0 is out?
<desrt> pitti: seems that you touched it last
<pitti> if we test that all reverse build deps actually build and work with 0.16, sure
<desrt> 'valac' has rdeps? :(
<desrt> huh.  it does have a few.
<seb128> desrt, well "reverse *build* deps" for sure
<seb128> desrt, everything which checks for valac in its configure
<desrt> seb128: you'd expect dependencies on specific vala packages, though
<desrt> like valac-0.14 or 0.16 explicitly
<seb128> desrt, that doesn't work when configure checks for "valac"
<seb128> which most do
<desrt> ya.  that's actually a bit of a disaster
<desrt> because if you want to build both a valac-0.14 program and a valac-0.16 one, you're in trouble
<seb128> tell me, I keep changing alternatives :p
<pitti> most packages do build on valac-X.Y
<desrt> seb128: correct fix there i guess is to set VALAC environment variable before calling configure
<pitti> but many don't, for example activity-log-manager, colord, simple-scan, etc.
<desrt> ie: tweak the packaging
<desrt> really automake should be clever enough to see if a package is requesting version 0.16 it should try 'valac-0.16' first
<mbiebl> or even better, valac doesn't break existing sources with each new release :-)
<desrt> that's not really possible
<pitti> it's still a relatively young language, so in some cases breaking old weird stuff is certainly acceptable IMHO
<mbiebl> desrt: build-depening on valac-$ver is painful though
<mbiebl> as you have to touch a lot of packages each new release
<mbiebl> pitti: nod, especially the dbus-glib → gdbus switch
<mbiebl> but most of the software I tested with 0.14 compiled fine against 0.16
<pitti> yeah, the 0.10 -> 0.12 switch seemed much rougher
<tkamppeter> pitti, didrocks, I have prepared an SRU for bug 857663. Please approve it.
<mbiebl> you are going to ship with 4 different vala versions in precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857663 in cups "cups crashes on SIGHUP if printer classes are defined" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857663
<didrocks> tkamppeter: I'm not in the SRU team :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks! will have a look at the queue, just not right now
<seb128> desrt, it is a gtk bug :p
<desrt> figures
<desrt> seb128: got a patch?
<seb128> desrt, Company knows what's wrong and is doing one as we write
<seb128> desrt, cf #gtk+
<seb128> desrt, he said it's quite obvious now that I pointed the commit and a description of the issue
<desrt> great
<desrt> maybe we'll have a .0.1 or a .1 soon
<seb128> desrt, yeah, it's not a blocker bug and we should get .1 in precise
<seb128> desrt, though I'm not sure we will get gtk .1 before SRU
<desrt> too bad.  was hoping for the last-minute gnome-keyring bump :)
<desrt> seb128: SRU?  you mean freeze?
<desrt> oh.  i understand.
<seb128> desrt, GNOME 3.4.1 is 4 days after the hard freeze, it should be ok to wave in obvious bug fixes but gtk tends to not be "obvious" to test
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, I reassigned bug #967197 to unity, could be bamf ... do you know if that's a known issue? I noticed here as well that pinning things to the launcher tend to make bamf unhappy (they stop showing as running and to be listed in alt-tab)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967197 in unity "Gedit Unity Launcher Inconsistency " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967197
<seb128> Trevinho, i.e https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98681056/hiddeninlauncher.png
 * Trevinho looking
<seb128> pitti, https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2012-March/msg00092.html
<pitti> seb128: yep, saw; thanks
<seb128> pitti, not sure if,where I should forward it
<seb128> pitti, I guess .1 makes it challenging to sneak it, same as this cycle
<seb128> i.e ideally one week earlier would work better for us
<Trevinho> seb128: I've tried, but I can't reproduce it here...
<Trevinho> can you?
<Trevinho> anyway it looks like it could be a bamf / unity interaction issue
<seb128> Trevinho, I need to try but I don't want to screw my session now
<seb128> tr
<seb128> Trevinho, but it happens regularly here, at least I had it often when pinning a .local custom desktop I made
<seb128> let me try in a guest session
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, got it
<seb128> Trevinho, I did a bit of playing with running gedit from the dash, right click on it to lock it, close it, run it again from the dash, close it, unpin
<seb128> not sure in what order it took like 5 cycles or pin,unpin,run,close
<seb128> Trevinho, I had gdb attached to bamf it didn't exit
<seb128> Trevinho, is there any other info that would be useful?
<Trevinho> seb128: maybe it could just be an unity isssue btw
<Trevinho> seb128: if you can check with d-feet or mdbus2 or something like that if the application is on the bamf bus...
<seb128> Trevinho, can I check on d-feet the bamf status?
<seb128> ok
<Trevinho> i.e. you have to ensure that one of the opened applications is nautilus
<Trevinho> s/nautilus/gedit/
<seb128> Trevinho, so yeah, it has an application group on d-feet
<seb128> with is-running = 1
<seb128> the name, .desktop are correct
<seb128> so unity side bug?
<Trevinho> mh, ok... so I'm thinking that maybe we're ignoring it on unity due to a missing object-parameter unsetting
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, it could... Or libbamf, but it looks more unity related
<seb128> Trevinho, is there any extra info I can provide? I can get those bugs relatively easily so I could run a debug version with printfs or something if required
<Trevinho> seb128: I was looking at it...
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, no hurry, if you feel like fixing it and need info just ping me
<seb128> no need to be today ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: if you want to try, just grep the unity src for "unity-seen" and disable the related checks...
<Trevinho> Then maybe you'll have duplicated icons, but at least we can see if they are there or not..
<seb128> ok, I will give that a try
<seb128> thanks, I will let you know how it goes
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone!
 * slangasek waves
<seb128> hey slangasek
<seb128> desrt, there?
<slangasek> ok, so assuming 15 bookmarks is a reasonable number to have, what else could explain why firefox is eating my CPU whenever the hud looks at it?
<seb128> we got bugs like bug #965493
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965493 in unity "cpu race between nautilus, hud- and unity-service" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965493
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, i can't answer that until i actually see what it's doing :)
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: you want a backtrace of FF then, I guess?
<seb128> so maybe it's similar
<chrisccoulson> yes please
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: would a large number of windows perhaps contribute to this?
<slangasek> I know I'm atypical in that I keep lots of windows open with fairly few tabs in each
<slangasek> ok, let's see - how do I trigger hud-service to run again?
<seb128> slangasek, it does it alone as soon as you focus something
<seb128> or hit tab
<slangasek> not consistently for me
<seb128> well something = firefox
<seb128> otherwise you need to open the hud ui, i.e tap alt
<slangasek> yes, none of these things consistently cause the CPU spin
<slangasek> i.e., if hud-service starts at all on window focus or tapalt, it does its thing quickly and exits again
<seb128> which suggests it's not the bookmarks bug, that's a constant one
<seb128> I think it's similar to the bug I pointed before
<seb128> it seems there are some cases which create activity loops or something
<slangasek> bug #965493?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965493 in unity "cpu race between nautilus, hud- and unity-service" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965493
<seb128> that's why I wanted desrt around, but seems he's not there
<seb128> slangasek, yes
<slangasek> ok
<seb128> I saw a few similar looking bugs
<slangasek> I'll wait until I reproduce it by accident again
<slangasek> shouldn't have to wait more than 10 minutes
<seb128> desrt, ^ when you are around can you give some hints on what infos would be useful to debug hud spinning cpu bugs?
<seb128> desrt, seems we got a few of those, slangasek gets one (under unity-2d, maybe 2d is misbehaving somewhat)
<seb128> slangasek, but did you try 3d recently to see how wakeups are there? they should have improvements quite a bit in 5.8 (current precise version)
<slangasek> no, haven't tried
<seb128> ok
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: what style of backtrace would you like?  'thread apply all bt full' is a bit daunting to cut and paste :)
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, yeah, i should only need the main thread
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: ok, backtrace sent to the bug
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, that shows exactly the same problem as bug 801699 (ie, dbusmenu_menuitem_find_id is slow to find menuitems)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 801699 in dbusmenu "DBus menu is very slow when using large menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801699
<slangasek> ok, but that doesn't really explain why I'm seeing it worse than most people, yes?
<slangasek> I mean, this isn't a trivial slowdown
<slangasek> this is firefox hammering the CPU at 100% until I kill hud-service
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, oh, people who see the problem at all will see it pretty bad
<slangasek> why am I in the "at all" set? :-)
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, it should only happen with large menus though, and the trace there suggests that there are menus nested at least 4 levels deep
<chrisccoulson> are you sure you don't have lots of bookmarks? :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps you could look at the output of dbus-menu-dumper from libdbusmenu-tools?
<slangasek> well, I don't have a lot of bookmarks *that I've created*
<slangasek> I do have a nested menu of Bookmarks Toolbar -> Smart Bookmarks -> Most Visited -> stuff
<slangasek> is that part of the default bookmark set these days?  Should I consider axing it?
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, yeah, those have gone now. are there a lot of entries in there?
<slangasek> sure
<chrisccoulson> oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> i might be thinking of the wrong ones
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i have Most Visited, but it doesn't have many entries in it
<slangasek> so I've nuked the 'smart bookmarks' now since I don't use it
<slangasek> however, this seems to have resulted in all of my submenus being unavailable :-)
<cyphermox> seb128: took a while, but I got the indicator patch fixed for vino
<seb128> cyphermox, great!
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-29
<TheMuso> pitti: Ok bug 966845 fixed for pyatspi and at-spi2-atk, uploaded the new upstream version of the at-spi2 stack into precise-proposed as well. Will fix up in Debian and will re-sync later to clean up.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966845 in pyatspi "lucid->precise upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966845
<robert_ancell> RAOF, any reason why we're not running the latest colord?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Mainly because it's after feature freeze.
<RAOF> Well, that and because 0.1.18 doesn't work properly on !systemd (although I've fixed that)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Is there anything particular you'd like out of the latest colord?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, not really, just wondering why both us and debian are two versions behind
<RAOF> Ah.  Well, Debian's two versions behind because I've not yet trawled for a sponsor vigorously enough.
<RAOF> And Ubuntu's also behind that because we don't seem to have libgusb
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> TheMuso: splendid, thanks
<BigWhale> Morning.
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti what's the word on the street for beta2?
<pitti> rickspencer3: looking fairly good, I'd say
<rickspencer3> good news
<rickspencer3> pitti, the bug reports on the ISO tracker look less than severe
<pitti> yeah, some were gratuitously marked as "serious", but are not really in the sense of "breaks the install"
<RAOF> pitti: In the unlikely event that you've got a lazy couple of minutes, it'd be nice to get colord 0.1.18 currently sitting in git uploaded to Debian.
<pitti> RAOF: can do; updating my sid chroot
<pitti> pristine-tar: git show refs/heads/pristine-tar:colord_0.1.18.orig.tar.xz.delta failed
<pitti> gbp:error: /usr/bin/pristine-tar returned 128
<pitti> RAOF: ^
<pitti> RAOF: I guess I need to download the orig via uscan then?
<RAOF> That'd work.
<RAOF> Or I could just push the pristine-tar branch :)
<pitti> meh
<RAOF> …done.
<pitti> RAOF: I did uscan --download-current-version --rename, and that worked; but git-buildpackage still complains
<pitti> RAOF: still the same, hmm
<pitti> ah, nevermind; git fail
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> pitti: Thanks muchly!
<pitti> RAOF: uploaded
 * RAOF already received the ACCEPTED mail :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm good, thanks! I woke up at 5AM, couldn't sleep more. So I work until 6h30, and then, finally catch up one hour and half of some sleep :)
<didrocks> pitti: and you?
<pitti> erk
<pitti> pretty well here, slept until 5:30 when the birds started yelling, and then until 7 after closing the window :)
<pitti> it's become a routine for the last week or two now
<didrocks> oh, sleeping with open windows?
<pitti> we have a bird which makes a noise like a beeping alarm clock
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> the birds here are way nicer :)
<pitti> well, that's fine; I get up, shut the window, and go on sleeping :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<pitti> I much rather have some birds a few weeks a year than a loud street or anything the entire year
<didrocks> totally agree
<pitti> one of these days that guy will find a nice bird women, and he can stop yelling :)
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> he's got a nice comfy nest
<RAOF> We have some crazy birds out in the park opposite that scream at midnight.
<didrocks> RAOF: he maybe has some timezone issue ;)
 * didrocks looks at the new g-c-c display ui. I will ask more ui patching :/
<didrocks> it*
 * rickspencer3 is picturing the difference between French, German, and Australian birds
<didrocks> rickspencer3: starting a funny drawing serie?
<didrocks> pitti: do you know if GtkTable can merge some columns for a row? It seems not to me
<pitti> didrocks: I don't know off-hand, sorry
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps GtkGrid can now, it's the successor
<didrocks> pitti: well, I don't want to change even more g-c-c ;)
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98669009/globalOptionsPlacement.png will require adding a gtkbox then…
<didrocks> more ui patching and love
<pitti> didrocks: but why would you need to formally merge them?
<didrocks> pitti: on the image, look at the separator ^
<pitti> didrocks: gtk_table_attach() takes the left, right, top, bottom cell
<pitti> so you can place a widget into two cells
<pitti> or more
<didrocks> ah
<pitti> yes, that should be fine
<didrocks> oh nice, yeah
<didrocks> so, just adding one row, and using that
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, it is about bug 494141, on April 5, 2011 you have uploaded CUPS to lucid-proposed with a fix and the bug got marked verification-needed. It seems that no one never ever tested this though there was a lot of discussion afterwards and in the meantime up to now security updated for CUPS (without the fix for this bug) got applied. Today, RAOF, removed the verification-needed mark as the proposed version got superseded and told the
<tkamppeter> fix should get re-uploaded. I do not know where to find the fix and what it was, as you packaged it. Can you re-upload or should we mark the bug invalid as the fix did not get tested for one year?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 494141 in cups "CUPS starts after SAMBA; printers are not available (convert cups to upstart)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494141
<pitti> tkamppeter: actually SpammapS uploaded it, but I agree that we should just set lucid  to "wontfix" at this point; I'll do that
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you ?
<pitti> I feel quite precise today!
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> beta looking good, got some nice progress with using -proposed as a staging area
<pitti> and still 5 bugs behind you, grrr! :-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, that can't change a lot with the freeze ;-)
<pitti> I have some 5 queued up in unapproved and bzr, but I guess so do you
<pitti> I wasted half of yesterday on bug 571038
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I've a few, some in proposed as well (the page didn't pick those up I think)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571038 in gnome-disk-utility "palimpsest crash with libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571038
<seb128> pitti, did you get to the bottom of it?
<pitti> seb128: I think the page has a general problem with -proposed; even today it doesn't have the recent gtk+2.0 fix, neither for me (I uploaded to -proposed) nor for cjwatson (who copied it to precise)
<pitti> seb128: I managed to generate the crash once, but I can't reproduce it reliably yet
<pitti> I tried to re-do the same steps, but failed
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> it affects partition layouts which you cannot create with Linux tools
<pitti> only with some proprietary ones, I figure
<pitti> (and which should not even be allowed, they are ridiculously convoluted)
<cjwatson> pitti: I had to arrange to skip uploads without changesfileurl, which seemed a bit odd but I didn't get to the bottom of it
<cjwatson> pitti: eh, though, since gtk+2.0 has been copied to precise, it shouldn't appear on pending-sru
<cjwatson> oh, wait, you're talking about a different page aren't you :-)
<pitti> cjwatson: I mean http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/precise-fixes-report.html
 * cjwatson goes back to sleep
<pitti> cjwatson: so yes, it's not something important, just a little competition that seb128 and I have going.. :)
<seb128> ;-)
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm ridiculously far behind you this cycle apparently
<seb128> pitti, interesting commen:t https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/899858/comments/46
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899858 in oem-priority/precise "regression in gvfs to connect/browse using obex" [High,In progress]
<seb128> "there is a private implementation of dbus-glib in daemon/dbus-gmain.c" -> wth
<pitti> yes, I saw
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! yourself?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, pretty good thanks :)
<BigWhale> Greetings all.
<chrisccoulson> does anybody know what actually changed with bug 939258? it broke the blacklist feature of thunderbird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 939258 in indicator-messages "Messaging indicator not respecting blacklist" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939258
<chrisccoulson> i guess i could probably just look and figure it out :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see now
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i wish we could stop changing things without telling people first :)
<chrisccoulson> bug 968063 is because of a last minute indicator-messages change ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968063 in thunderbird "Messaging menu blacklist feature doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968063
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: have you seen a bug reported against enigmail/thunderbird where the locale is all wrong? the enigmail translations seem to be in hungarian for me :)
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, no, i've not seen that
<tjaalton> ok, I'll file a bug
<glatzor> hello dpm, I have got a question regarding the iso 639 codes. In aptdaemon I use the iso codes xml file to get human readable names for the to be downloaded translations of package descriptions (e.g. "Downloading transalations for Asturian")
<glatzor> dpm, bug 966111
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966111 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with KeyError in get_localised_name(): 'ast'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966111
<dpm> hi glatzor, looking...
<glatzor> dpm,  but there seem to be some locales which are not covered by the iso 639 codes
<glatzor> dpm, I use the iso_code_639_1_code for the lookup of languages
<glatzor> dpm, is there a better way?
<dpm> glatzor, hm, strange that 'ast' in particular is not covered. Instead of using isocodes, you might want to try pyicu instead, it has a nice API and provides localized language names from ISO codes too.
<dpm> it's weird though, 'ast' and its translation seem to be available from iso-codes, though:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/iso-codes/+pots/iso-639-3/ast/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=asturian
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/iso-codes/+pots/iso-639/ast/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=asturian
<pitti> seb128: gosh, I'm so glad we got that apport retracer failure
<seb128> pitti, oh?
<pitti> seb128: I have a test case now, and this uncovered that the client-side dupe detection doesn't work for any signature which has a character which gets quoted in URLs :/
<pitti> so, it fixes the retracer crash now, and should make client-side dupe detection work a lot better
<seb128> nice
<pitti> seb128: rolled out, db now publishing, retracer shoudl work again
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> pitti, well done
<pitti> test cases FTW
<glatzor> dpm, there is an entry for asturian in iso 639 but as 2t/2b code
<dpm> glatzor, what's a 2t/2b code?
<dpm> In any case, pyicu should work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/905326/
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell went crazy on updates this week ;-)
<pitti> indeed!
<pitti> some woudl have been done better in Debian, but anyway, nice to have all those 3.4 final tarballs!
<pitti> seb128: I bet it was really his daughter, he told her to package
<seb128> right, I put some of those as "to sync" on the pad
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
 * didrocks hopes he finished his latest changes to g-c-c this cycle
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: that's the "where to put launcher in a multi-monitor setup"?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, small tweaks here, and now that unity-2d support as well reveal pressure, I'm hooking it up
<didrocks> pitti: 2d uses gsettings, 3d uses gconf
<didrocks> so for every settings, it's a fun story for refresh, resetting to default, consolidating both settings
<glatzor> dpm I dont know :) I hoped that you coud give me some advice on this :)
<glatzor> dpm, but thanks for the tip with icu. It is already in main. So seems to be a good solution
<dpm> lol, no worries. Where did you see ast was a '2t/2b code'?
 * didrocks should fix his notification weechat plugin. Since a recent upgrade, I get notification even for message I'm writing in pm…
<glatzor> dpm, from /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml
<dpm> glatzor, ah, here's what 2b/2t codes are -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_639-2#B_and_T_codes - from what I can see, though, the only "special" thing about ast is that it hasn't got a 2-letter code, it's got only the 3-letter version, which is the same for many other languages, so when populating your array from iso-codes you should probably fall back to the 'iso_639_2B_code' or 'iso_639_2B_code' if there isn't a iso_639_1_code entry. But unless yo
<dpm> u are concerned about adding an additional dependency, I'd recommend using pyicu instead of parsing xml
<mpt> glatzor!!! hugs
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: filed bug 968122, upstream knows about it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968122 in enigmail "localization messed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968122
<ritz> seb128, morning
<ritz> wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/949782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949782 in unity-greeter "No way to disable lightdm start-up sound" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> hey ritz
<glatzor> hello mpt
<mpt> How's hacking?
<glatzor> mpt, nice to see you once again at uds
<ritz> seb128, heya, say I looking to have this patch review.integrated . do I talk to mterry ? or is this any other procedure to follow ?
<glatzor> mpt, how are you?
<seb128> ritz, the usual way is to branch, hack and propose a merge request for review
<ritz> seb128, okay, so attaching patch is nice, but a bzr branch is better ?
<ritz> sweet
<seb128> ritz, correct
<ritz> seb128,  are you busy ? got a question with bzr.
<ritz> when I do branch, it clones the branche entirely
<ritz> but I do see certain projects, only with the diff/basic  files
<ritz> where recipes require merge to work
<mbiebl> RAOF: do you need a sponsor for colord?
<seb128> ritz, busy ... I always have something to do but feel free to ask questions on IRC you will often find somebody to respond ;-)
<ritz> cool :)
<seb128> ritz, I'm not sure I understood the question though? you probably want to bzr branch lp:unity-greeter in that case
<ritz> seb128, for example - https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-greeter-team/unity-greeter/ubuntu/files
<ritz> the only files listed are debian folder
<ritz> when I create a branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~khadgaray/+junk/unity-greeter.lp949782
<ritz> it has a copy of everything
<mbiebl> RAOF: looks like you can drop the libusb-1.0-dev b-dep alltogether
<mbiebl> RAOF: commit 6e1854455f39e288303741896582bedc73b55e37
<ritz> seb128,  is this a new bzr repo we create, and then request merge ?
<seb128> ritz, yeah, some of the packaging vcs-es are debian dir only, easier to deal with, less to check out
<seb128> ritz, but you should work on the upstream source, i.e lp:unity-greeter
<ritz> yup, how is this done ?
<seb128> that's full source
<seb128> ritz, debian dir only vcses? read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr is that the details
<ritz> this branch of fine, is a full clone/copy of the upstream
<mpt> glatzor, good, somewhat daunted by the number of bugs in USC :-)
<ritz> seb128, nm, figured this out. Thanks. copied debian/ folder over, created a new bzr repo, added merge to recipe, and magic
<seb128> ritz, good
<ritz> seb128, what I am not able to figure out are the branch name, as yet
<ritz> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-greeter-team/unity-greeter/trunk
<ritz> for example, what would be the branch for precise here ?
<ritz> or the branch names  in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/unity-greeter/precise
<seb128> ritz, you can use debcheckout unity-greeter for that
<seb128> ritz, the vcs is ubuntu:<source> is not precised in the debian/control with a Vcs... field
<ritz> I did not under the last statement :(
<ritz> what is "precised"  ?
<seb128> specified
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> i.e it's the standard location by default
<seb128> but a package can use a non standard vcs and in this case the vcs is listed in the control file
<seb128> so apt-get source, debcheckout etc can tell you what to use
<seb128> i.e unity-greeter source package has
<seb128> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/unity-greeter/ubuntu
<ritz> okay, I see. precise as of now is the upstream
<ritz> but say, I would like to write a recipe to merge with https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/unity-greeter/oneiric
<ritz> I need to specify branch name
<ritz> merge <branchname> <repo>
<seb128> dunno about receipies, maybe ask on #launchpad?
<ritz> bzr says default, when I type "bzr branch"
<seb128> we don't do daily builds around
<ritz> cool
<ritz> will do
<ritz> thanks :)
<ritz> seb128++
<seb128> yw!
<dpm> pitti, I see an old "Needs Review" template in the imports queue for Precise, coming from a previous upload of vte3. It seems that the template was not updated because its name seems truncated (vte-.pot). Any idea what could have caused and whether it's fixed?
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot&batch=300
<dpm> seb128, also on that link ^ it seems we've got a webkit 2.0 template in Launchpad, but the latest upload was for a 3.0 template. Do you know if we should keep both, or just the 3.0 (i.e. do we ship both webkit 2.0 and 3.0 in precise)?
<seb128> dpm, we ship webkit built with gtk2 and gtk3 but it's likely they have the same strings, they are 2 builds from the same source with different options
<dpm> seb128, ah, it might be that they use different translation domains, though, so probably we should keep both templates in LP and ship 2 .mo files
<seb128> dpm, probably yes
<dpm> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
 * desrt yawns and stretches
<pitti> desrt: boo!
<seb128> desrt, good morning!
<desrt> hello gentlemen
<desrt> do we have a meeting today?
 * jalcine passes desrt some pancakes.
<desrt> score!
<desrt> pancakes and no meetings.  this is turning out to be a pretty good day so far.
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> hihi
<seb128> desrt, no meeting that I know about no
<desrt> seb128: fantastic news.  i hate meetings :D
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, did you see slangasek hud issues yesterday?
<seb128> not sure if that went anywhere it was my end of day
<desrt> ya.  i wasn't able to reproduce it
<seb128> yeah, me neither, but it seems to happen to some people, not sure what infos to ask on those bugs
<desrt> 'what happens if you killall hud-service'? is a good one i guess
<desrt> ie: does nautilus and unity-panel continue to go at it with each other or is hud an essential part of the problem?
<seb128> desrt, well slangasek had it with firefox
<seb128> had,has...
<seb128> ie firefox and hud fighting
<seb128> desrt, I Cced you on a "fun" bug as well, 2 powerpc users who have their menubar stripped from nautilus,gedit on any session
<seb128> desrt, including xfce or gnome-classic
<desrt> ya.  wondering if that has something to do with endianness issues in my recent g-s-d xsettings tweakings
<seb128> desrt, the only 2 users who have it are on powerpc so I guess something is broken on powerpc
<seb128> desrt, well the xsettings shouldn't be changed in classic and I'm not sure xfce runs gsd
<seb128> it's an "interesting" bug
<seb128> I wonder if that's a bug in gtk
<seb128> and why it impacts only on gedit,nautilus
<seb128> but at the same time it's powperpc, I'm suprised there in any ppc desktop user left
<seb128> so I'm not sure I can much
<desrt> *care, i assume you mean :)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> i want to close out the performance work today
<desrt> so stop distracting me with interesting bugs :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, mpt: do you have an opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/964178 for precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964178 in gnome-settings-daemon "[UIFe] Make keyboard layout indicator more consistent" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seb128> it's a bug from jbicha about changing the order and wording for the 2 bottom items of the keyboard layout indicator to be consistent with other ones
<mpt> seb128, it warms the cockles of my heart
<seb128> mpt, so you +1 the suggestion, good ;-)
<mpt> yep :-)
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: LGTM, updated bug
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, hey, I just got bug #899757
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899757 in udisks "udisks-daemon assertion error: HACK: Wanting to register object at path `%s' but there is already an object there." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899757
<seb128> pitti, is there any info I can get from the system?
<seb128> I did do the "  sudo /usr/lib/udisks/udisks-daemon --replace 2>&1 | tee /tmp/udisks.log" since I found the bug after hitting the issue
<pitti> seb128: indeed there is -- see comment 6
<seb128> I'm not sure I will be able to get it again
<seb128> but let's see
<pitti> seb128: if you have the udisks debug output, if you could attach that to the bug?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> yes, that's the tricky bit; what did you do when it happened?
<seb128> pitti, I disconnected,reconnected my ipod nano 5 times in a minute to test the gvfs media player bug
<desrt> seb128: FASTER!!
<seb128> one time the cable didn't connect correctly so it was on,off,on again, so maybe a serie of connected,unconnected events or something like that
<seb128> desrt, I would if g-s-d wasn't taking 10s to see the device :p
<desrt> blame the kernel
<desrt> there has been some talk there lately...
<pitti> seb128: that sounds plausible at least; you need two "added" events in a very short tiem
<pitti> time
<seb128> pitti, ok, got it
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98880792/udisks.log
<seb128> pitti, on the bug
<seb128> pitti, I can get it easily enough by playing with the ipod connector, let me know if you need extra infos
<pitti> seb128: splendid, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> seb128: you! apple fan boy ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, see it's good, with apple device you can trigger bugs :p
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, seems like you even want to expense it :p
<seb128> good idea!
<didrocks> ;)
<desrt> we're expensing ipads now?
 * desrt signs up
<desrt> (we're allowed to sell it on ebay after, right?)
<slangasek> desrt, seb128: yes, so when I pruned my bookmark tree (dropping an auto-generated subtree I never use), the problem seems to have gone away
<seb128> slangasek, desrt: ok, so maybe it was indeed the dbusmenu slowness bug chrisccoulson worked on this week
<cyphermox> seb128: any idea why vino 3.4.0 is in precise-proposed? :)
<seb128> cyphermox, why wouldn't it be?
<seb128> cyphermox, you can upload a -0ubuntu2 there
<cyphermox> alright.
<seb128> cyphermox, is the question "why in proposed"? we are using proposed a staging during the beta2 hard freeze so things builds and can be tested
<cyphermox> yeah.
<cyphermox> alright
<seb128> cyphermox, it avoided the cahos stacking all 3.4 in vcs, easier to not dup work, and so we don't hammer buildds after unfreeze ;-)
<cyphermox> right, makes sense
<didrocks> seb128: oh btw, if you want your bugs to be counted in your account during the -proposed -> main archive copy, you have to sync them yourself
<didrocks> seb128: otherwise, IIRC the discussion on Friday, it will be the syncer who win them :)
 * didrocks now knows how pitti will beat seb128 at this game!
<seb128> didrocks, lol, that's how pitti plans to beat me, I see why he pushed for proposed use!
<kenvandine> haha
<pitti> what, who?
<didrocks> seb128: great minds! :)
<pitti> oh
<pitti> didrocks: I don't actually think that works
<seb128> pitti, didrocks just explained me that you make us stack in proposed to pocket copy and claim credits ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: the recent gtk+2.0 change doesn't appear anywhere, and it was done via -proposed
<pitti> didrocks: did you get the bugs counted from your upload round?
<seb128> so we just loose those?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, so bug counts are not counted at all in the end?
<didrocks> pitti: TBH, I didn't care/looked
<pitti> didrocks: I only checked for one bug
<didrocks> let me look
<didrocks> one sec
<pitti> seb128: nah, you can copy your's yourself, same as didrocks
<cyphermox> bug counts?
<dobey> well didrocks cheats because he's uploading all the unity packages :P
<seb128> cyphermox, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-precise-fixes-report.html
<cyphermox> right.. I thought those were tallied from emails in precise-changes.
<didrocks> dobey: well, same with GNOME, but yeah, it's not a fair game :)
<seb128> cyphermox, little in team competition game going on ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: of course. I look at the global one every once in a while to see how I'm doing
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: yeah, they aren't counted
<didrocks> at all
<didrocks> I'll never push unity/compiz to -proposed ever *ever* :p
<pitti> :(
<didrocks> (not sure about the package upload numbers as well)
<chrisccoulson> it seems like i need to help didrocks with unity uploads to bump up my score a bit ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: stop slacking! You need real software rather than webby-on-the-cloud-prototype-based stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> like you have the bare metal, you have the heavy old good client :)
<didrocks> (btw, I'm quite impressed on the mozilla RGP game they did)
<didrocks> with the server on Nodejs…
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've not tried it yet. i keep seeing people tweeting about it though
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i will try it outside of working hours later ;)
<didrocks> just tried it for 5 minutes, as most of people do I guess :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i'm seeing your issue on the canonical wiki now btw :(
<didrocks> what issue?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, the wiki pages only have a title and no contents
<didrocks> I got the same yesterday, had to logout/login back
<chrisccoulson> although, the inspector shows that the document really does have no contents, so i'm not sure it's a browser bug :)
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> by no content
<didrocks> you meant,
<didrocks> *no* content? :)
<didrocks> I just had the top bar
<didrocks> telling me I can't access the resource
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, just the top bar. it doesn't tell me i can't access it though
<chrisccoulson> although, logging out and back in again fixed it
<chrisccoulson> weird ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, working for me now
<didrocks> same from what I had yesterday…
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, I had it with chromium so not browser related
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's ok then :)
<didrocks> sorry, forgot to tell :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have committed additional fixes for cups-filters, to be uploaded into Debian and Ubuntu after beta2 release.
<seb128> desrt, I hate glib, it's impossible to run a process with glib 2.30 on precise :p
<desrt> huh?
<seb128> desrt, too many new symbol, I had to downgrade gtk,gdk as well but that's still not enough, I stopped on gvfs :p
<desrt> i repeat my question.  huh? :)
<pitti> "use chroots, Luke"?
<pitti> or a live CD?
<seb128> desrt, I'm trying to figure if that mount issue is a glib regression
<seb128> pitti, well I know it worked on 11.10, that won't tell me a lot
<seb128> I'm trying to isolate the regression
<pitti> ah
<seb128>           x_content_types = g_mount_guess_content_type_sync (mount, FALSE, NULL, NULL);
<seb128> that returns NULL for my ipod
<seb128> so somewhat I'm leaning toward glib
<pitti> there's still some guesswork involved for media players
<pitti> I think we used to have a hack that checked the icon name
<seb128> pitti, well it should return a type for sure no?
<pitti> as there is no other way ATM to pass that up to gvfs
<seb128> pitti, where is that hack? gvfs?
<pitti> yes, I believe so, but it's been a while
<didrocks> tjaalton: around?
<tjaalton> didrocks: yup
<didrocks> tjaalton: about bug #948691, (you commented on a dup) you tell that you got that quite regularly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 948691 in oneconf "oneconf-service crashed with ValueError in raw_decode(): No JSON object could be decoded (dup-of: 849037)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948691
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 849037 in oneconf "oneconf-service crashed with ValueError in raw_decode(): No JSON object could be decoded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849037
<didrocks> tjaalton: I would need your ~/.cache/oneconf content please :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: yes, every time I resume from suspend
<tjaalton> well, not every time, but almost
<didrocks> tjaalton: it's when you got an upgrade or you install/remove a new package
<didrocks> one of your file should be corrupted
<didrocks> I would be interested to understand how and check it's the case :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: so it's the package_list_$foo then?
<didrocks> tjaalton: one of the files (can be the host one as well) is corrupted and not jsonified
<didrocks> tjaalton: if you can pack that to me, I would interested :)
<tjaalton> uhm no, 'host' looks weird
<tjaalton> sure
<didrocks> tjaalton: they all should be json
<tjaalton> looks messed up to me
<tjaalton> compared to my desktop
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, that's it
<tjaalton> package_list is binary
<pitti> seb128: we lost the patch?
<didrocks> if not, someting bad happened (maybe I don't for this file write somewhere else and mv it…)
<seb128> pitti, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33649110/gvfs_1.4.0-0ubuntu3_1.4.0-0ubuntu4.diff.gz got dropped
<seb128> pitti, yes
<didrocks> tjaalton: shouldn't be as well
<seb128> pitti, restoring it fixes the issue
<pitti> indeed, nice!
<didrocks> tjaalton: so yeah, it seems that when it was saving, something happened :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: looks like it was over a month ago
<tjaalton> judging from the timestamps
<didrocks> tjaalton: it's when you start getting the crash I guess :)
<tjaalton> yes, likely
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, so you confirm you have a corrupted files, if you can send them to me, I can put that in the testsuite ;)
<seb128> pitti, ok, you dropped the patch
<didrocks> I need two things: 1. try to ensure I don't get some 2. maybe remove the data if I get some and recreating them
<tjaalton> didrocks: http://koti.kapsi.fi/~tjaalton/tmp/oneconf.tar
<seb128> pitti, no cookie, I take the bug fix for my count :p
<pitti> lol
<seb128> pitti, you synced 1.8 on debian but they never had the patch
<tjaalton> didrocks: aptdaemon crashing is not related?
<didrocks> tjaalton: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: no, not me :p
<seb128> pitti, I wonder how it's working for upstream,debian without it though
<tjaalton> didrocks: yeah it's happening on the desktop
<didrocks> tjaalton: do you mean keeping the broken state?
<pitti> seb128: it just doesn't
<tjaalton> so not this machine
<didrocks> tjaalton: that will help to ensure it's fixed on a real system
<tjaalton> didrocks: i'll keep it if it's useful
<seb128> pitti, ok, we might want to push the patch to Debian at least...
<didrocks> tjaalton: thanks ;)
<didrocks> tjaalton: so that the "recovery" works
<tjaalton> didrocks: yes, thanks
<pitti> seb128: assigned bug 952933 to you then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 952933 in gvfs "media players do not trigger "Open with Music Player" dialog" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952933
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> decode_mcu_fast(), do you what what library is using that?
<pitti> kenvandine: did you sponsor indicator-datetime?
<pitti> kenvandine: please reupload indicator-appmenu to precise; -proposed doesn't work any more now that precise is thawed
<pitti> rejecting both
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> will do
 * ayan waves.
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks, and sorry; at least it shouldn't be far any more, cjwatson just told me his LP branch for fixing this is approved (make -proposed work all teh time)
<pitti> @ALL: precise thawed, upload away
<seb128> pitti, oh, we are unfrozen?
<pitti> seb128: yep
<seb128> great
<pitti> need to copy precise-proposed to precise
<seb128> pitti, is somebody going to do all the  pocket copies or how does that work?
<pitti> seb128: can do; I developed some tools for this this morning
<pitti> and it seems it's not going to influence the bug stats anyway, so I can just as well do it in a big batch
<seb128> pitti, yes please do, even if it influence the stats that's ok, we can retain than we reach 300 anyway this cycle ;-)
<ayan> has anyone seen a bug that has a lower brightness level to be acutally brighter than higher levels?
<ayan> i have a machine with a nominal brightness of 0 that is actually brigther than 3 for example.
<cyphermox> ayan: how were you looking at the brightness level, from proc?
<cyphermox> (or you know, the /sys interface for it or something)
<ayan> cyphermox: yes, /sys/.../.../acpi_video0/brightness
<cyphermox> da
<cyphermox> so if you can change it from 0 to 3 and the brightness actually diminishes, I'd say it's either a kernel or a bios issue
<cyphermox> (or hardware issue?)
<ayan> cyphermox: ya -- that is what i'm thinking.   i just wanted to get some advice before declaring it a BIOS bug.
<ayan> this is on a yet-to-be-released OEM machine.
<cyphermox> yeah, seems very likely it's a BIOS bug rather than an issue with the kernel driver
<cyphermox> (I mean, how hard can counting from 0 to 15 be ? :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
 * pitti -> dinner
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, btw just for info robert_ancell have been on an update rampage this week and didn't check the etherpad a lot, he did vala that you had claimed
<kenvandine> oh, great :)
<kenvandine> i had barely started it :)
<kenvandine> wow... i never noticed lintian catch spelling errors in the changelog
<kenvandine> robert_ancell would be happy, i am bitching about autotools again
<jbicha> seb128: could you look into syncing jhbuild from sid?
<cyphermox> yay, NM and nm-applet in precise in hopefully what is their final form :)
<seb128> cyphermox, 0.9.4?
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> nice
<seb128> less red on versions ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, sure
<cyphermox> I just landed nm-applet; NM was in the queue for a while
<seb128> jbicha, you are not MOTU btw? ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, you should have uploaded to proposed like everybody else ;-)
<cyphermox> now I'll fix the vpn plugins, mobile-broadband-provider-info and above all, evo :D
<cyphermox> haha
<seb128> cyphermox, vino update \o/
<cyphermox> and waste the few chances I have of overthrowing kenvandine's reign on the fourth place in bug counts? :)
<seb128> cyphermox, come to collect your $drink at UDS ;-)
<cyphermox> bah
<kenvandine> i'm 4th?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: thought so
<cyphermox> with ~ twice as many bugs as I do... so I can't slack off
<pitti> seb128: FTR, we can't upload to -proposed any more, as precise thawed
<pitti> seb128: bug 930217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 930217 in launchpad "Make proposed pocket useful for staging uploads" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930217
<cyphermox> cool
<seb128> pitti, right, I was just responding to "NM was in the queue for a while"
<cyphermox> seb128: I think I uploaded it to the queue the day of the freeze
<cyphermox> actually, nevermind that
<cyphermox> but it was in my staging before staging PPA :)
<pitti> ah, right
 * pitti off for about 1.5 hours, not much I can do right now release wise
<seb128> pitti, no
<seb128> pitti, it's 9pm, off for the night, not for 1
<seb128> 1.5 hours
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, is bug #955707 on your list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 955707 in evolution-data-server "Unable to modify or update Google calendar events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955707
<cyphermox> seb128:  now it is
<seb128> cyphermox, there is a patch waiting so should be a simple matter of using it
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> I need to totally nuke my evo setup, it seems to be magical
<seb128> cyphermox, it's assigned to you but since it didn't move I though I would check ;-)
<cyphermox> yeah sorry
<seb128> cyphermox, no worry you have tons to do
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry for dumping bugs on you this week ;-)
<cyphermox> that's made it to first thing on my list
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> bah, it's your job, and it's my job to fix them
<cyphermox> ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, only a few weeks and then UDS and we can drink beers over it ;-)
<cyphermox> yep.
<cyphermox> fwiw, I started receiving a lot of dongles, so mobile testing has been a big thing this week
<cyphermox> I now have ~ 6 devices, with IIRC two more to come by mail shortly.
<cyphermox> I think it covers the most popular devices, and I haven't run in too many issues so that's good news
<jbicha> seb128: yeah I'm procrastinating on applying for motu
<cyphermox> jbicha: stop procrastinating :)
<seb128> jbicha, go for it I'm sure you will get it without issue
<cyphermox> jbicha: ping me if you want sponsoring; that way I can give you a testimonial
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: do those 6 cover all the local providers?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: I'm curious which ones work properly :)
<cyphermox> jbicha: btw, I think the gnome-shell issue with nm-applet's notification is fixed with nm-applet 0.9.4.1
<jbicha> cyphermox: oh cool, I'll have to take a look next week
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: I only cover Telus and Videotron, because providers aren't really the issue -- the problem is usually device support
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: maybe I'll activate a Rogers SIM I have though, if I find a plan that's not prohibitively expensive
<cyphermox> (but that clashes with saying "maybe I'll activate a Rogers SIM")
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: but how do you test the devices if you don't have a plan? just a sanity check to make sure you get to a point where it says the sims not valid or something?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I have an active Telus plan, and a Videotron plan. I switch SIM cards between devices for the plan that works on that device (frequency-wise)
<cyphermox> brb
<mdeslaur> i see
<pitti> seb128: *mutter* release *mutter* :)
<seb128> pitti, did I upload to proposed?! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, oh, no, you not calling it a day
<seb128> pitti, let slangasek and the u.s guys pick up, it's over european hours ;-)
<pitti> yeah, shouldn't take long any more; just finishing up the image publication
<dobey> grr, firefox, i am NOT australian
<desrt> dobey: rendering your webpages upside down again?
<TheMuso> lol
<dobey> no, it wants me to spell things with s instead of z, and ou, and other such nonsense
<dobey> heck, i'm not even using english anything for the locale, but it still keeps setting the spelling.dictionary option to en_AU :-/
<dobey> my phone does render pages upside down sometimes though
<dobey> but that's not firefox, or an oz issue
<pitti> good night everyone!
<dobey> anyone know how to iterate over a GtkTreeModel in python with GI?
 * dobey wonders if for foo in bar works
<thumper> anyone know how to get a core file out of a .crash file?
<thumper> for gdb to look at?
<RAOF> thumper: You can run apport locally and it'll ask if you want to download the dbgsym packages and start a gdb session on the core.
<thumper> RAOF: hmm...
<thumper> you know it is easier to write a python script :)
<broder> thumper: if you just want a core file, use apport-unpack
<thumper> I just want the core file
<thumper> broder: thanks
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> gdb doesn't like the CoreDump that generated
<broder> how did you try to open it?
<thumper> gdb CoreDump
<broder> yep, that doesn't work
<thumper> ah
<broder> you need to do gdb\ncore CoreDump, or gdb /usr/bin/my-executable CoreDump
<thumper> cheers
<broder> but gdb always interprets the first argument like that as an executable path
<thumper> man, the result of that core dump is useless :(
<TheMuso> thumper: Apport-cli lets you unpack crash files.
<thumper> signal-6?
<TheMuso> ah broder beat me to it.
 * TheMuso shoudl read backscroll first.
<broder> thumper: that's SIGABRT - usually an assertion failure
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> I was running inside gdb
<thumper> why didn't it stop and let me inspect the stack?
<thumper> (for a different one)
<thumper> Ursinha: ping?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-30
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh or RAOF, around?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Yup, what's up?
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF remember that mouse reverse scrolling bug?
<jasoncwarner_> (apple mighty mouse thing)?
<RAOF> With the horizontal scrolling?
<jasoncwarner_> it's back...wondering if my custom config is messing up the upstream fix
<jasoncwarner_> yeah
<pitti> Good morning
<bryceh> jason__, tried removing your custom config?
<rickspencer3> pitti, what's the word on the street about beta2?
<rickspencer3> (also, I was woken up by a bird very early this morning, I kinda blame you guys for this)
<pitti> rickspencer3: it's out :) haven't heard about catastrophes yet
<rickspencer3> "no catastrophes" is as good as it gets sometimes ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: pah -- I've been for about two weeks now, by a bird that sounds like an alarm clock
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'm actually reading good things about beta2 on reddit
<rickspencer3> comments are quite positive about both robustness and Unity
<pitti> nothing on heise.de yet
<rickspencer3> pitti, no archive probs?
<rickspencer3> I thought we were supposed to have a crush of uploads and a mess to untangle today
<rickspencer3> ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: if you want some, we'll need to reupload LibO
<pitti> rickspencer3: our -proposed builds failed :/
<pitti> because of that LP bug again
<pitti> so we need to build in precise directly
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<pitti> rickspencer3: but it's in trunk now, should be rolled out next week
<pitti> from then on we'll be able to use -proposed all the time
<rickspencer3> pitti, can Sweetshark just fix LO once and for all next cycle
<rickspencer3> ?
<pitti> rickspencer3: not Sweetshark's fault this time
<rickspencer3> pitti, oh, I thoguht it was never his fault
<rickspencer3> I thought the problem was it has a monolythic build structure
<pitti> it's just the 4 h on amd64 vs. 20 h on armhf difference
<rickspencer3> monolithic
<rickspencer3> I was not taking Sweetshark'
<rickspencer3> s name in vain !
<rickspencer3> I remember we had discussed years ago refactoring it into a more modular build structure, so we could rebuild only parts that changed, etc...
<pitti> right, but upstream went the opposite direction
<pitti> they merged all their per-project git trees into one
<robert_ancell> pitti, are you planning on updating pygobject and libgnomekbd?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, I wanted to sync it after the freeze (pygobject)
<pitti> robert_ancell: and I'm happy to look into libgnomekbd, too; I hope we can just sync as well, I might need to make some fixes to Debian
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I had a quick look and there's more than trivial changes.  I think you had your name on it somewhere so I thought I'd leave it to you if you are most familair
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3 ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'm reading nice things about unity this morning
<didrocks> rickspencer3: nice blog post!
<rickspencer3> good evening robert_ancell, btw
<didrocks> rickspencer3: ah?
<rickspencer3> :)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey
<didrocks> (nice btw ;))
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I think the combination of all around quality on the desktop, and feature completion in Unity has come together very noticably for beta2
<rickspencer3> didrocks, what does the French community think?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: they really love precise. Quite bored by the stability (they like when things broke in the unstable forum) even ;) So really, there is the feeling that the Quality really raised compared to the feedback 6 months ago
<didrocks> rickspencer3: they are still some concerns about some features/design, but the overall impression on Unity is really positive
<pitti> now we just need to fix that effing HUD to not come up all the time again
<pitti> but yes, by and large it's really good
<rickspencer3> pitti, I;m starting to agree with you about HUD invocation
<didrocks> pitti: you still have that in 3D? I know it's an issue on 2D
<didrocks> but not sure in 3D
<rickspencer3> this does not happen to me, but I read about it
<RAOF> I've not been noticing accidentally bringing up the HUD.
<pitti> didrocks: it was fixed in 5.6, then re-broken in 5.8
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's an executive decision about the shortcut, we tried to make design coming back on this decision one month ago when all the issues arised
<pitti> at least it's configurable in 3D
<didrocks> pitti: do you have a test case?
<pitti> but we really need to make it configurable in 2D, too
<didrocks> pitti: there is really no step by step reproducer in 3D for accidental reveal since 5.6
<rickspencer3> didrocks, by executive decision, do you mean it's was sabdfl decided?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: indeed
<pitti> I'll try to come up with one; it's erratic, but happens all the time here
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, that's how I read that :)
<didrocks> pitti: please do ;)
<rickspencer3> so is the bug simply that 2d needs to work like 3d?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm using alt heavily in weechat, that didn't happen to me since 5.6
 * rickspencer3 should use 2d more
<rickspencer3> I actually used the hud in gimp yesterday, it is very useful there
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, not "simple" though, as the hack is in compiz and related to the fact that unity and compiz are in the same process
<didrocks> so can't do that in 2d as metacity and unity-2d are 2 processes
<rickspencer3> didrocks, but from a user perspective, it should work the same?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, from a user perspective, apart from pitti's case who seem to still have a bad test case
<didrocks> (in 3D)
<didrocks> just telling that fixing this in compiz took approximately a full week (maybe a little bit more)
<didrocks> so not trivial at all
<didrocks> will talk again with the 2D guys today
<didrocks> to know where we are standing at
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is there a specific bug report on this?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: there were quite a lot in 3D, but they are all fixed in 5.6 (that's why I would love to hear from additional wrong cases)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: for 2d, there is bug #923410 and bug #947613
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 923410 in unity-2d "HUD - closing a window with <Alt>+<F4> opens the hud" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923410
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947613 in unity-2d "Alt key summoning HUD needs to be configurable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947613
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> (the first one was used for tracking in 3D btw)
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload cups and cups-filters to Debian and Ubuntu, now where beta freeze is over?
<micahg> tkamppeter: you hear any reports of HP desktop printing being broke in precise?
<pitti> tkamppeter: can do, yes
<tkamppeter> micahg, today there came in a bug that Ghostscript falls into an infinite loop, do you mean this (bug 968785)? If not, tell me the bug number.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968785 in ghostscript "ghostscript runs for indefinitely long period of time when called by foomatic-rip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968785
<pitti> tkamppeter: the poppler 0.18 patch fails to unapply, will need to fix this first
<micahg> tkamppeter: no, I think it has to do with not uploading the firmware, once I did that manually, I was able to print
<RAOF> didrocks: Thinking of keyboard shortcuts, have you seen bug #968914 (tapping <super><left> leaves the launcher and keyboard shortcuts overlay up until you press <super> again)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968914 in unity "Tapping <Super><left> leaves launcher and “keyboard shortcuts” open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968914
<pitti> tkamppeter: all done
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, this one is known and fixed in trunk
<didrocks> RAOF: we will have on Monday a compiz version with this fix and another without my workaround for upgrade users ;)
<RAOF> *Without*?
<RAOF> You mean, users' settings won't get reset? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: right, and we will have a proper fix :)
<didrocks> (and no more python process starting at boot time)
<didrocks> (and then and happier pitti)
<didrocks> (sun will shine, we will enjoy a beer all together…)
<pitti> didrocks: unity-lens-video and unity-scope-video-remot ?
<RAOF> Bunnies will frolick in the dells
<didrocks> pitti: they are not started at login :)
<didrocks> RAOF: exactly! :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<pitti> seb128: congrats for breaking the 300 mark!
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie geht's?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> got it? waouh! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: so, nobody got any counts from the proposed copies
<seb128> pitti, which are least prevented didrocks to go too high in scoring :p
<didrocks> that's not fair!
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> you win either way :)
<didrocks> yeah, but it can be so much more classy :)
<dpm> good morning desktop people!
<pitti> hey dpm, wie gehts?
<dpm> morgen pitti, gut, danke! Und selbst?
<seb128> hey dpm
<dpm> morning seb128
<seb128> pitti, go pitti go! if I count well with this morning uploads you need one small extra bug to get to 300 ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I have one udisks fix committed in Debian
<pitti> seb128: and debugging the race you had yesterday :)
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> seb128: oh, did you count the cups stuff?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: most of these are already fixed
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> seb128: Till did -0bzrN uploads
<pitti> these just have one for me
<seb128> ok, so a few extra ones still
<pitti> anyway, getting to 300 should be no problem
<seb128> pitti, let me know if you need extra debug output on your udisks race
 * pitti ^5s seb128, we really made precise measurably better
<dpm> hi mvo, I know Synaptic might be a low priority package, but if you've got the chance, do you think it'd be possible to do an upload including translations only, to fix bug 889351 - it seems lots of translations done in LP are not shipped in the package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 889351 in synaptic "Synaptic does not ship all available translations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889351
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<micahg> dpm: that should be fixed in precise
<dpm> cool thanks micahg, if it is, would you mind updating the bug status?
<micahg> dpm: hmm, nope, no en_* translations
<pitti> Sweetshark: guten Morgen
<pitti> Sweetshark: sorry to tell you that all the recent builds failed due to bug 930217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 930217 in launchpad "Make proposed pocket useful for staging uploads" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930217
<pitti> Sweetshark: that fix will be rolled out next week, but could you please prepare a no-change upload to precise today, so that it can build over the weekend?
<pitti> Sweetshark: (we unfroze precise, so we can't use -proposed any more)
<mvo> dpm: oh, sure
<seb128> pitti, do you have any opinion on taking that change for precise?
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/commit/?id=1fd8d981d134257e1d18ef356f5aa08a6f2d7f28
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/commit/?id=552a0c856a6e3a7c2e6450ab80e79f4204062281
<pitti> seb128: doesn't quite match Debian/ubuntu, though
<pitti> most system users have /bin/false as shell
<seb128> pitti, there is an extra commit to add /bin/false
<pitti> and many have /bin/sh actually
<pitti> the static uids
<pitti> libuuid:x:100:101::/var/lib/libuuid:/bin/sh
<pitti> some dynamic system users seem to get it wrong, too
<seb128> hum ok, seems a bit risky
<pitti> sshd:x:114:65534::/var/run/sshd:/usr/sbin/nologin
<pitti> and we have nologin in a different path
<seb128> pitti, the context is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671484
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, "no-change" still means a version-bump right?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 671484 in User Accounts "segfault in um_user_set_icon_file() (when uid < UID_MIN?)" [Critical,Resolved: notgnome]
<pitti> Sweetshark: right
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, will do
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks, and sorry for the mess; I wasn't aware that it would trash builds as well
<seb128> pitti, i.e the user account dialog has issues with users having an uid < UID_MIN, but I guess it's not a frequent case
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you convinced me it's less risky to stay with what we have :p
<pitti> seb128: right, real users should stay with >= 500, and with Debian's default config >= 1000
<pitti> if you use something else, then the GUI tools won't show these
<seb128> pitti, well there is a bit of a bug somewhere but I guess we should fix it from the g-c-c side
<seb128> pitti, that segfaults has 5 duplicates in launchpad so it happens to some people
<pitti> right
<seb128> pitti, I will look at making g-c-c robust to those rather, playing catchup on what is a valid shell or not seems risky for this cycle
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> doh, 425 updates today
<pitti> seb128: yes, and as long as sys users have /bin/sh, it won't help us much
<seb128> updating to beta2 to post beta2 feels like distupgrading from oneiric to precise :p
<pitti> seb128: I think this upstream commit doesn't really improve matters; there's a reason LSB prescribes UID ranges
<pitti> seb128: heh, indeed; and to not small degree your fault :)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> gnome 3.4 love
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> but that staging in proposed worked really well
<seb128> pitti, I'm pondering trying to argue with upstream over the uid stuff
<pitti> not a second of archive breakage, and we could use the builders during freeze
<seb128> pitti, indeed!
 * pitti looks forward to next week, when Colin's fix will get rolled out
<dpm> awesome, thanks mvo. I've added a comment on the bug that the i18n branch needs to be merged before the upload. Also, I've just updated the Catalan translation, but it won't make it until tomorrow's daily export to the branch. Are you planning to do the upload before tomorrow, and if so, may I send you the PO file (or a merge proposal), if it's not too much extra work?
<didrocks> pitti: +1 on proposed, I buy definitively it :)
<pitti> I just got three HUDs in a row from pressing ctrl+alt+something
<pitti> but not reliably
<didrocks> pitti: ctrl + alt + which key?
<didrocks> pitti: not a key handled by compiz?
<pitti> cursor mostly
<didrocks> (like no switching ws)
<pitti> e. g. ws switch
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I'm always using that :/
<pitti> I also got it all the time yesterday when grabbing/ungrabbing keyboard/mouse in kvm
<didrocks> didn't get the HUD once since 5.6 :/
<didrocks> even now, trying very hard to just type ctrl + alt + left and release in one shot
<seb128> yeah, I didn't get it either for like 2 weeks
<didrocks> my ws switches
<didrocks> but didn't see the hUD
<didrocks> HUD*
<pitti> yes, if I hammer on them and want to get it, it doesn't appear
<pitti> Heisenbug
<didrocks> :)
<mvo> dpm: I can put the upload on my agenda for monday
<dpm> mvo, that would be great, thanks!
<mvo> dpm: I put it on my todo
<dpm> cool :)
<didrocks> seb128: do you know on which version of glib bug #926208 was supposed to be fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926208 in bamf "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926208
<seb128> didrocks, 2.31.22-0ubuntu1
 * didrocks sees that the latest dup is old
<didrocks> looking for new crashers in bamf
<didrocks> ok, last one was on 2012-03-15
<didrocks> so I guess the commenter just got a something else and thought it's the same
<seb128> didrocks, or he didn't restart his session for a week and still have the old glib in process or is using an outdated mirror
<didrocks> seb128: right, at least, with the crash, he will get a new loaded one :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you have a look at bug 968890. Ther CUPS seems not to start because the Dialog utility for Debconf does not find the correct terminal size.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968890 in cups "package cups 1.5.2-8bzr2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968890
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, no immediate idea; perhaps the upgrade is ran in a very small terminal?
<tkamppeter> pitti, should then be some protection against that done, for example apt-get or dpkg aborting with an error right in the beginning? Or should the Readline version of the Debconf interface be checked so that it actually works?
<pitti> debconf could perhaps fallback to a different backend then
<pitti> tkamppeter: either way, feel free to reassign to debconf; there's nothing cups specific there
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks, will do.
<xclaesse> ahah, I can tell beta2 got released, number of user of the MSN app in GOA jumped from 300 daily to over 400 in one day
<tkamppeter> pitti, done.
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I get it half of the time when using alt+left/right to switch between channels in weechat, but also if I just do that in a terminal (when it has no particular effect)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, maybe you do press an arrows before alt?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm pretty sure I don't; but I press arrow very quickly after alt
<pitti> didrocks: in all the cases when the HUD popped up, the alt+arrow actually did change teh channel
<pitti> when I press alt, wait a bit, press arrow, it works
<didrocks> maybe my machine is too slow, but I tried to ping very quickly
<pitti> but when I press alt and then arrow very quickly (as I usually do), I get it
<pitti> I can now reproduce it 100% of the time
<didrocks> seb128: can you try on your machine? ^
<pitti> $ xev | grep -A2 ^KeyPress
<pitti> KeyPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,
<pitti>     root 0xbe, subw 0x0, time 17590219, (112,69), root:(113,867),
<pitti>     state 0x0, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
<pitti> --
<pitti> KeyPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,
<pitti>     root 0xbe, subw 0x0, time 17590299, (112,69), root:(113,867),
<pitti>     state 0x8, keycode 113 (keysym 0xff51, Left), same_screen YES,
<pitti> didrocks: ^ this proves that I get the correct order
<pitti> and I get the HUD
<seb128> I can confirm yes
<pitti> didrocks: I better stick that into a bug report, I guess?
<didrocks> pitti: yes please
<didrocks> pitti: I can add it to the priority list
<pitti> it doesn't matter which window (or none at all) is focussed
 * didrocks definitively doesn't reproduce, even if I fly over the keyboard
<JamesTait> didrocks: ping
<tkamppeter> pitti, for all these "CUPS does start on upgrade" bugs I would appreciate if you add a section to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems with instructions to investigate the bug and your debug version of the Upstart script for download. Then I can start as with all the other bugs "follow the instructions of section "XXX" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems".
<didrocks> hey JamesTait ;)
<didrocks> JamesTait: so, you crash, you can reproduce, nice!
<didrocks> JamesTait: can you run please oneconf-query --hosts --direct?
<JamesTait> didrocks: For the public record: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63438/
<didrocks> (you can use the ubuntu pastebin for it ;))
<didrocks> JamesTait: in case you didn't notice ^
<JamesTait> didrocks: Good point. ;) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/906981/
<pitti> didrocks: added everythign I know about it to bug 969039
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969039 in unity "HUD appears when pressing Alt+Cursor key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969039
<pitti> seb128: ^ if you can reproduce
<seb128> pitti, ok, will comment on it
<seb128> though I think the only way is to move the hud out of alt, that's being discussed on unity-design
<seb128> like I can't reproduce those bugs in "normal" use, you need to be brutal in timing
<seb128> I'm not sure they will ever manager to get it good enough for those
<pitti> didrocks: oh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/969039/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969039 in unity "HUD appears when pressing Alt+Cursor key" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> didrocks: that might explain why you cannot reproduce
<didrocks> JamesTait: ok, so you should have a ~/.cache/oneconf directory as well
<didrocks> JamesTait: can you please tar it and send it to me? :)
<didrocks> (there is no credential in it, just your package list)
<didrocks> pitti: oh maybe, would be interesting to play with this settings
<didrocks> pitti: it's either that, either my computer is too slow to pick the timing issue with this resolution
<didrocks> the only way to show it for me is to press an arrow before alt
<didrocks> not in the common case, whatever brutal I am
<JamesTait> didrocks: Sure, gimme 2 secs.
<didrocks> still weird that any of those settings can impact on your machine
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I'm not particularly trying hard to be fast; it's my normal keyboard speed, that's how I get it all the time
<pitti> didrocks: but it indeed seems to be due to my settings, I don't get it in a guest session
<seb128> pitti, it's still quite brutal compared to what "normal" users do ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: are you infering pitti is brutal? :)
<pitti> *shrug* my wife doesn't type any slower than I do
<seb128> well we probably all use keybindings enough to be snappy on them
<seb128> well typing is different from keybindings
<pitti> but yes, compared to my mother I do
<pitti> but if you use keybindings often enough, they get so deeply into your muscle memory that you are just bound to get very fast with them
<seb128> right
<pitti> I use alt+cursor and ctrl+alt+cursor hundreds of times every day
<JamesTait> didrocks: On its way. :)
<seb128> well as said before I think it's pretty much impossible to fix
<didrocks> JamesTait: no worry ;)
<seb128> they should move hud away from the alt key
<pitti> seb128: well, this particular issue should be absolutely fixable, even more so because it doesn't happen in a fresh profile
<pitti> there clearly is another X key event between the alt press and release
<pitti> but independently of that, I agree to not overloading alt
<seb128> pitti, it feels like they are playing wack a mole on alt tapping for a month
<pitti> ctrl+space or so seems quite fine
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> and 3d is at least configurable
<pitti> 2d sucks because it's hardwired
<seb128> I'm puzzled that it doesn't happen in a fresh profile
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: argh, hang on -- just noticed that my guest session is 2d
<seb128> but yeah, confirmed, doesn't happen in a guest session, weird
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> pitti: support for changing the key will be added to 2D btw
<didrocks> (I just discussed it on #ubuntu-unity)
<pitti> but I now ran a 3D guest session, and still unreproducible
<pitti> gnargh
<pitti> didrocks: are all compiz settings in gconf?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. if I were to try unity --reset again, and it goes away, could I restore them by saving my gconf tree? (for debugging this)
<pitti> or do we have some ~/.config/compiz whatever stuff?
<didrocks> pitti: all compiz settings are in gconf, yeah, but some unity are in gsettings
<pitti> ok, I'll try to bisect this
<didrocks> and for those I wanted to be shared between 2D and 3D, they put it into gconf to avoid sharing it
 * didrocks sighs
<pitti> I'll see how to make it reproducible from a fresh profile, and what triggers it
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<pitti> this annoys me enough to warrant spending some time on it
<pitti> finishing up that apport upload first, though
<didrocks> yeah, especially I wasn't aware about that one
<didrocks> JamesTait: ah, I think I know what happened and how you ended up in that situation :)
<didrocks> JamesTait: at least, the crash makes perfect sense to me now :)
<JamesTait> didrocks: That's good. :)
<didrocks> JamesTait: I know how to unstuck you, but I would appreciate you keep the broken state to confirm the fix
<didrocks> (in addition to my incoming test case ;))
<JamesTait> didrocks: Not a problem. :)
<didrocks> JamesTait: ok, will work on it ASAP (when the world will be a little bit quieter ;))
<didrocks> JamesTait: thanks again for the debugging info :)
<JamesTait> didrocks: You're welcome. Ping me if you need anything else!
<didrocks> will do!
<seb128> pitti, random bet but reading your config and looking at mine, it could happen when putting some wm action binded with an alt combinaison
<seb128> pitti, I use alt-& to go to ws1
<seb128> pitti, well you put alt-b
<pitti> ah, so I'll try to bind alt+b in the guest session and see whether it happens then
<seb128> well->where
<pitti> hm, that's not it alone, unless it depends on restarting unity
<pitti> hm, why does the guest session default to 2D..
<didrocks> pitti: it happens in the past due to apparmor preventing reading /etc/compizconfig/profile
<didrocks> happened*
<pitti> user-session=ubuntu-2d
<pitti> sorry, my fault; leftover from some ubuntu-defaults-builder experiments
<popey> bug 969044
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969044 in ubiquity ""try ubuntu" button launches unity 3d when orca is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969044
<popey> if we have orca loaded, we shouldn't be logging people with a11y requirements in to unity, but unity 2d?
<popey> (on the CD)
<pitti> I'm not very up to date on that TBH; we used to in the past, but it appears 3D got a lot more accessible
<pitti> so is that still necessary then?
<pitti> then again, users of orca won't have much to enjoy from 3D anyway
<popey> 3d is not accessible
<popey> AIUI 2D is the focus for a11y work, so we "recommend" people with a11y requirements use 2d
<didrocks> popey: if you select the accessibility session at startup (before even ubiquity)
<didrocks> popey: it doesn't start 2D?
<popey> apparently not, Alan Bell (who filed the bug) told me this in the pub so i asked him to check it today and file a bug
<didrocks> pitti: as popey told, 3d had no work on accessibility this cycle
<popey> hence bug 959044
<popey> er
<popey> 969044
<pitti> didrocks: just to confirm, launcher staying with the shortcut numbers selected when I press super+something is the one that's already fixed in trunk, right?
<didrocks> popey: the bug isn't clear enough
<didrocks> popey: it doesn't say if orca was starting after ubiquity was showing its first page
<popey> I'll test and confirm
<pitti> didrocks: (or alternatively, the help staying around indefinitely)
<didrocks> popey: or if the accessibility was turned even before ubiquity starts (like if you press enter at the very beginning in the boot and choose a11y)
<didrocks> popey: thanks
<didrocks> pitti: right
<didrocks> pitti: there will be soon a compiz version available in the ppa (I think today won't again be the OneConf day :()
<popey> didrocks / pitti updated bug 969044 - it does indeed start Unity 3d, not 2d when you enable the accessibility screen reader, which does seem like a regression
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969044 in ubiquity ""try ubuntu" button launches unity 3d when orca is running" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969044
<popey> ubuntu 11.10 worked.
<popey> (worked as in, started 2d)
<didrocks> popey: I worked on that at the time, but it should really be assigned/talked to TheMuso
<didrocks> popey: thanks for the feedback :)
<didrocks> pitti: maybe something to track on your list? ^ not sure if the settings I did in the natty/oneiric time has been reverted
<pitti> didrocks: sure, tagged; is that actually in ubiquity, or does that need some magic to adjust the default session?
<didrocks> pitti: not ubiquity, it's in casper
<popey> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I'll have a look then
<ritz> seb128, heya, if I understand correctly, we have lp:gtk upstream tree. and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3 with the basic patches/diff to build from this upstream tree for precise . Is this correct ?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. casper should check if orca is enabled, and adjust the default session to 2d?
<didrocks> pitti: I can maybe have a look, not sure today though
<didrocks> pitti: exactly
<didrocks> let me dig to my changes
<seb128> ritz, correct
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, I'll figure it out
<pitti> didrocks: just wanted to confirm how it should work
 * pitti toddles off for lunch, bbl
<ritz> seb128, sweet, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> pitti: IIRC, I used at the time the gdm-set-default-session that I rewrote as lightm-set-defaults (you have a session switch) in Oneiric
<popey> hmm, if I press super + left arrow, my window sticks to the left edge of the screen, and then the popup shortcuts keys thing appears and stays on screen even after i let go of super.. anyone else reproduce this?
<popey> I have to press super again to make it go away
<seb128> popey, -> #ubuntu-unity for unity issues
<popey> ah sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> but upstreams are not on #ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<popey> haha
<popey> riiiiiight ☺
<pitti> seb128, popey: that's already fixed upstreamn
<pitti> I get that as well, it's what I asked didrocks about a few hours ago
<seb128> pitti, ok
<didrocks> pitti: btw, a compiz is building in the ppa:unity-team/staging
<didrocks> the workaround-less compiz fixing this issue as well ^
<didrocks> (and it indeed fixed it for me)
<seb128> didrocks, is there an abi change?
<didrocks> seb128: not this time
<didrocks> so we can even party ;)
<seb128> didrocks, good, maybe put it on in the desktop ppa as well?
<seb128> didrocks, for those who want to try the stable compiz without jumping on staging unity
<desrt> rawr
<smspillaz> rwar >
<smspillaz> ?
<desrt> smspillaz: hey.  you're back!
<didrocks> seb128: why not :)
<smspillaz> desrt: been back for two weeks now
<desrt> haven't seen you around much
<desrt> probably been too busy working ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: building source package
<Sweetshark> pitti: arrgh, should that be -v1:3.5.1-1ubuntu2 or ubuntu3 when ubuntu3 was a failed build in proposed?
<desrt> seb128: so that issue you hit yesterday was a bug in the hud algorithm
<desrt> seb128: we didn't notice it before because it was covered by another bug
<pitti> Sweetshark: doesn't matter much; but use -v1:3.5.1-1ubuntu1 to be truly correct
<pitti> Sweetshark: i. e. the current version in precise
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<seb128> desrt, the dropping the pre scoring to 1 screwing the results?
<seb128> desrt, hey btw
<desrt> seb128: ya
<desrt> seb128: i have a new algorithm mostly-done now
<desrt> the old one was too hard to make sense of :p
<seb128> desrt, not sure if I ;-) or :-( that
<desrt> i think it's mostly a good thing
<desrt> i'm going to spend the morning writing tests
<xclaesse> is gnome-online-accounts 3.4.0 build with --enable-facebook ?
<xclaesse> seems it is noto
<xclaesse> FYI, fedora activated it
<xclaesse> I think ubuntu should too
<jpds> xclaesse: Sounds like a wishlist bug.
<seb128> xclaesse, didn't kenvandine has reservations about this? especially that you said that GNOME was checking on legal for it?
<Sweetshark> pitti: new package is on chinstrap
<seb128> xclaesse, in any case we don't use gnome online account in Ubuntu by default so it's not going to make a real difference
<desrt> seb128: initial testing shows the new algorithm to be somewhere between 4 and 10 times faster
<desrt> ie: query that used to take ~20ms on my box is now taking ~3ms
<xclaesse> seb128, yes GNOME is "checking" legal... waiting 3months for a lawyer to flip a coin to say yes or no with a probability of 50% to be wrong anyway.
<pitti> Sweetshark: and now it's in precise, too; thanks!
<jpds> xclaesse: Better safe than sorry.
<Sweetshark> pitti: awesome, thanks
<xclaesse> jpds, no need of a lawyer to be sure that if facebook wants to find a flaw they always can. terms are written for that
<seb128> desrt, without any functionality drop?
<desrt> seb128: currently i lost the highlighting again
<desrt> seb128: will bring it back soon :)
<desrt> that's not on the 'critical path' in any case, so bringing it back won't add anything
<desrt> about functionality losses: adjusted pre-drop penalty is gone (and i think i convinced myself it never worked properly in the first place)
<desrt> as we discussed yesterday it was probably better to get rid of that anyway
<desrt> so now top 3 results for "pre" in firefox are "print PREview" "restore PREvious session" and "PREferences"
<desrt> ie: matches at starts of words are now greatly emphasised
<desrt> it seems to improve the ability to type "f s p a" to mean "file > save page as"
<desrt> which is kinda nice
<seb128> desrt, can you style typo something? i.e do you still have a distance based calculation?
<seb128> desrt, i.e prefre matchs preferences?
<desrt> seb128: yes.  the core algorithm is basically the same
<desrt> if i removed that capability, i'd like to think i could have done more than 10x improvement :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm about to upload glib now; any objections, or do you still have stuff?
<pitti> seb128: I merged with Debian, to also get the multiarch bug fix
<pitti> seb128: nice to see that all our remaining delta is only for 12.04 stuff :)
<seb128> pitti, nice! no, the only stuff I had to my list was the multiarch fix that debian added, if you merged we will get it
<seb128> pitti, thanks for working on that ;-)
<pitti> great
<pitti> seb128: sorry, you already worked on that?
<seb128> pitti, oh, remaining delta, make sure you don't do the postinst one again
<pitti> hrw mentioned it a few hours ago, and I didn't see you respond
<seb128> pitti, no, it was on my "tagged emails to look at before precise", ie. my queue
<pitti> seb128: "the postinst one"?
<seb128> pitti, I didn't start don't worry, I just had that noted as "needs to be fixed by somebody for precise"
<seb128> pitti, so good that you got to it ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I kept the libzeitgeist-io conflicts and the /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/ removal
<seb128> pitti, wait
<pitti> (i. e. the -bin maintscript and postinst)
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> --- glib2.0-2.31.4.tested/debian/libglib2.0-0.postrm.in	2011-12-13 22:15:40.000000000 +0000
<seb128> +++ glib2.0-2.31.6/debian/libglib2.0-0.postrm.in	2012-01-03 17:28:37.000000000 +0000
<seb128> @@ -14,7 +14,7 @@
<seb128>      rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/lib/gio/modules
<seb128>  fi
<seb128>  
<seb128> -if [ -d /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas ]; then
<seb128> +if [ "$1" = purge ] && [ -d /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas ]; then
<seb128>  
<seb128> pitti, please make sure you don't drop that diff
<seb128> pitti, you dropped it once before in the previous merge and it breaks the world ;-)
 * pitti looks for the corresponding bug, to commit it to Debian
<seb128> pitti, not sure there is a bug, it's just "if you delete the mmap on upgrade you get no schemas installed and all applications aborting during that timeframe"
<pitti> ah, right
<seb128> pitti, it's something which leaded to quite some gsettings abort bugs
<seb128> pitti, the mmap update is safe, no need to delete it, the update will replace it
<pitti>   * debian/libglib2.0-0.postrm.in: Only remove the compiled schemas on purge,
<pitti>     not during upgrades. Otherwise we loose the cache if there is no other
<pitti>     package during the upgrade that installs a schema and thus calls our
<pitti>     trigger to rebuild it.
<pitti> seb128: ^ does that sound about right?
<pitti> (for the Debian commit)
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure about the second part the Otherwise...
<seb128> pitti, but for sure "Otherwise we have no schemas available during the time the postrm from $olversion is run and the postinst of $newversion is run which leads to softwares to abort on missing schemas"
<pitti> ah, right
<dobey> anyone seen anything like bug #969209 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969209 in gtk+3.0 "Missing expander arrows in some tree views" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969209
<seb128> dobey, yeah, should be fixed with http://fpaste.org/oHnp/
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<seb128> dobey, ups, that expired
<seb128> pitti, yw, thanks for getting it in Debian ;-) I mentioned it to mbiebl some weeks ago but he said he would ask Josselin and never commented back
<seb128> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/963243
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963243 in gtk+3.0 "Cannot display passwords in keyrings (dup-of: 963862)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963862 in gtk+3.0 "The keyring "login" doesn't display any keys or saved passwords." [High,In progress]
<dobey> seb128: ah is that uploaded yet?
<seb128> dobey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/907217/
<seb128> dobey, if you want the diff
<seb128> dobey, no, I was sort of waiting for Company to commit it to git upstream, but it's on my list for today
<dobey> ok, i'll wait then.
<dobey> thanks
<seb128> dobey, Company doesn't seem to be around, I just wanted to check with him before uploading
<seb128> dobey, yw
<seb128> dobey, I closed your bug as dup btw ;-)
<dobey> sure. if evolution is still weird after that fix goes in, i'll file a new bug against evo for that part
<seb128> dobey, thanks, I confirmed it fixes the seahorse case
<dobey> right, evo is behaving a bit differently, so i'm not sure if it's the same bug, but it's close enough for a mention :)
<seb128> dobey, do you get your expander if you change theme?
<dobey> not in evolution
<seb128> dobey, that's enough to trigger a refresh and fix it in seahorse
<seb128> ok, so maybe different bugs indeed
<dobey> yep. will see after this fix lands :)
<pitti> seb128: I tried for a while to synthesize the crash in bug 899757
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899757 in udisks "udisks-daemon assertion error: HACK: Wanting to register object at path `%s' but there is already an object there." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899757
<pitti> seb128: do you remember what you did exactly when it crashed? plugging in the device and it bounced a few times?
<pitti> seb128: your log has dozens of adds and remove, I wonder if these were from 20 tries, or a single plugin which bounces like hell
<seb128> pitti, I played with the ipod connector contacts to make it mount unmount in serie
 * pitti curses at udisks log to not have timestamps
<seb128> pitti, i.e just stress test to triger the bug
<pitti> seb128: ah, so plugin, pull out, plugin, pull out in rapid succession?
<davmor2> seb128: just checking before I try did you resolve the music player issue from yesterday?
<seb128> pitti, the first time I got it I was plugging and unplugging the ipod and a sd card to debug gsd
<pitti> davmor2: yes, sohuld be fixed in current precise
<seb128> davmor2, yes
<seb128> pitti, right, the log is from a purelly stresscase non normal use to get the log
<seb128> pitti, so yes, unplug,plug several time by seconds
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<davmor2> seb128, pitti: Yay works here :)
<bcurtiswx> banshee as my default music player, using the music lens, searching 'adele' and clicking on her '21' album should in theory bring me to the ubuntu music store on banshee, correct?
<vibhavp> yeah
<vibhavp> If adele is present on the Ubuntu One Music Store
<pitti> I'm pretty sure it is, I bought that album a few weeks ago from 7digital
<bcurtiswx> i verified beforehand that adele and album 21 are in fact in htere
<bcurtiswx> there*
<bcurtiswx> so I got to the point where banshee was loaded, but there's no music store showing up in banshee
<pitti> seb128: hm, I inserted and pulled my poor USB stick about 50 times, with varying timings, and didn't get it; bah
<pitti> bcurtiswx: yes, there is no UbuntuOne music store for banshee any more
<bcurtiswx> pitti, OK, then IMO rhythmbox should open in that use case, correct?
<chrisccoulson> w00t, goodbye ugly flicker in firefox history menu
<pitti> bcurtiswx: yes, I guess so
<pitti> bcurtiswx: if it's any consolation, if I try it here I just get {"error": "bad or missing url"} in RB
<pitti> dobey: ^
<pitti> i. e. when I just click on "ubuntu one" in RB
<seb128> pitti, well playing with the connector is higher timing that plugin and unpluging, I can play with the contact directly
<seb128> pitti, I might have got the first one when jungling with the 2 devices
<pitti> seb128: ah, you keep the power on, but not the data lines?
<pitti> seb128: I so blame Apple for this bug !!!111!!!one
<seb128> pitti, I don't know, I play with the dock contacts, what happens with the flacky connections...
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> bcurtiswx: there is no u1 music store in banshee on precise
<bcurtiswx> pitti, dobey: also if that lens is used and an album is clicked on and the user doesn't have rhythmbox-ubuntuone installed it should request the user to install it (if it's not supposed to be installed by default)
<dobey> bcurtiswx: it is installed by default
<dobey> or it is supposed to be
<bcurtiswx> dobey, OK. So is there a way to inform the user that they can't check out albums if it's not installed (like i had it occur) ?
<kenvandine> hey bcurtiswx
<dobey> i don't think so
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, hey :)
<dobey> bcurtiswx: i guess whatever provides the store scope needs to Depends on it
<bcurtiswx> dobey, whatever works best for the time you all have left :)
<pitti> does the U1 ms in RB work for anyone in current precise?
<bcurtiswx> pitti, i just installd rhythmbox-ubuntuone and upon rhythmbox restart and clicking the store it worked fine with no errors
<dobey> pitti: i don't have any problems
<bcurtiswx> use case: closing rhythmbox and clicking on adele's 21 album from the music lens I get: "Error while getting credentials:
<bcurtiswx> The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login/24' object does not exist"
<dobey> ah crap
<dobey> that *is* a bug, which i thought was fixed, but alas :(
<dobey> bcurtiswx: what veresions of rhythmbox-ubuntuone and libubuntuoneui-3.0-1?
<bcurtiswx> both 2.99.91-0ubuntu1
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> bcurtiswx: can you file a bug please?
<bcurtiswx> dobey, yes with the error from above?
<dobey> yes
<bcurtiswx> dobey, would you like me to assign it to you?
<dobey> sure
<bcurtiswx> OK,  brb
<dobey> unless you want to fix it :)
<bcurtiswx> dobey, file against rhythmbox?
<dobey> also, a bug about the lens being odd when rhythmbox-ubuntuone isn't installed
<dobey> bcurtiswx: libubuntuone for that object does not exist error
<bcurtiswx> and the lens for rhythmbox-ubuntuone?
<dobey> unity-scope-musicstores
<bcurtiswx> dobey, thx
<didrocks> and a new request bug #969235
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969235 in unity "Keyboard shortcuts - Update some window management shortcuts to use "Ctrl + Super" instead of just "Super" " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969235
<didrocks> pitti: not sure if you need a FFe for this one ^ at least, we should ping the documentation team
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, and translations, too
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> I asked design to do the paperwork, quite tired to achieve it :)
<didrocks> and that push to more and more changes
<didrocks> so let's wait for them doing it
<seb128> didrocks, with the same rational maybe they can come with ctrl-alt tapping for the hud ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, from what I heard… no for now :(
<didrocks> but maybe the change to ask for it? ;)
<didrocks> at least, now we have bug #969256
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969256 in unity "Keyboard shortcuts - The HUD keyboard shortcut should be configurable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969256
<didrocks> the translation team has been warned
<didrocks> I need some compiz work though to expose the key in ccsm
<didrocks> oupss, I meant, in g-c-c
<didrocks> and unity-2d needs now to read gconf keys
<didrocks> which was removed from it IIRC
<rickspencer3> didrocks, someone told me that if you change the HUD from using the ALT key, it breaks ALT for other things in Unity, is this the case?
<seb128> desrt, I wonder if bug #968898 is a side effect of your patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968898 in gnome-settings-daemon "background picture not cached" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968898
<didrocks> rickspencer3: was the case pre-5.8
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I like the sound of that!
<desrt> seb128: yes.  it is.
<desrt> seb128: directly caused by my changes, in fact
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, how to end better the week, isn't it? :)
<desrt> seb128: so you have a choice to make, really...
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, i didn't touch my toes ;)
<desrt> do you want to make copies of local files or not?
<chrisccoulson> i did do this though: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/314
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, it was as tough week, but the feedback I am reading about the beta is quite nice
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson hehe :)
<desrt> if you don't make copies and someone erases the original then you get this bug
<desrt> if you do make copies, you cause the UI to be ugly and cause lightdm to break
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, your awesome dbusmenu speedup was in yesterday's upload!
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<desrt> GG CC
<seb128> desrt, I'm still trying to understand the practical issue in that bug
<bcurtiswx> dobey, bug #969262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969262 in libubuntuone "Error while getting credentials: The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login/24' object does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969262
<seb128> desrt, in practice I would say "don't delete an image you use"
<desrt> seb128: so would i
<desrt> seb128: but people expect that they can do that because the old behaviour is that a copy was made
<seb128> desrt, I will comment on the bug thanks
<bcurtiswx> i tried 'ubuntu-bug libubuntuone' but it said package did not exist what was I doing wrong there?
<dobey> bcurtiswx: ubuntu-bug only accepts binary packages as package names it seems
<dobey> bcurtiswx: so would have been libubuntuone-3.0-1
<bcurtiswx> dobey, OK. I'll keep that in mind. Thx :) onto the second bug
<mdeslaur> seb128: I don't believe a typical user can associate their wallpaper with a particular file. Maybe it should get copied, but to a public location?
<mdeslaur> meh
<seb128> mdeslaur, what do you mean "can't associate with a particular file"?
<seb128> mdeslaur, if you click on a file and select "set as wallpaper" you probably know on what file you clicked?
<seb128> mdeslaur, give users some credit ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: saying "this file should be my wallpaper". But then later being able to realize that the file you're deleting is the one you've set as your wallpaper
<dobey> doesn't gnome make a copy in ~/.local/share/?
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's a file management association typically understood by power users
<seb128> dobey, no, it used to copy to .cache by desrt changed that because it breaks stuff, the path of the image is weird in the capplet for example
<seb128> mdeslaur, well same as if you delete your a lettre you wrote in word and try to open it later... I mean if you delete stuff you are using too bad for you
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, that change i've just done should also speed up the HUD for firefox too, as the menu structure no longer changes unnecessarily :)
<dobey> oh, i guess they broke the xml awesomeness for gnome 3.0
<dobey> so it only reads xml now
<bcurtiswx> dobey, bug #969271
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969271 in unity-lens-music "Clicking an album should bring up only rhythmbox and make sure that rhythmbox-ubuntuone is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969271
<dobey> didrocks: ^^ want an easy bug for your kill count?
<dobey> didrocks: need to make unity-scope-musicstores Depends on rhythmbox-ubuntuone
<didrocks> dobey: hum, but it still has the banshee logic as well
<didrocks> isn't it?
<dobey> didrocks: no. well there's no u1 store in banshee in precise
<didrocks> dobey: ok in this case
<bcurtiswx> I can't reproduce having banshee as default and the lens opening banshee, so <shrugs> ignroe that part of it for now
<dobey> bcurtiswx: i suspect that probably happens in 11.10 as well, if you remove the u1 extension
<bcurtiswx> hmm, lemme try removing the extension and see if banshee loads
<bcurtiswx> dobey, yes banshee loads in that case
<dobey> bcurtiswx: also, what cpu, and how much RAM does your computer have? and how many songs are in your regular music library, and how many songs are in your u1ms library?
<bcurtiswx> want me to add that to the lens bug ?
<bcurtiswx> dobey, AMD Turion X2, 4GB RAM
<dobey> no. asking in reference to your other bug
<dobey> it's a race condition
<dobey> i thought i fixed it, but apparently only made it harder to hit
<pitti> seb128: hm, do you still have time to try something with the ipod? I can't make head or tail of it; your udisks debug log is clearly missing a remove event, and I wonder where that's (not) coming from
<seb128> pitti, sure
<bcurtiswx> dobey, 559 regular songs and 2 albums in my u1ms (30 songs)
<pitti> seb128: so in short, I need an udisks output again, plus a parallel run of udevadm monitor -e --udev 2>&1 | tee /tmp/udev.log
<pitti> seb128: and at the end, a stack trace of that udisks crash
<pitti> seb128: (doesn't need to be particularly symbolic, if I can see the rough path it crashes in, that's enough)
<pitti> seb128: so udisks-dbgsym and libglib2.0-dbg ought to suffice
<dobey> bcurtiswx: ok, thanks
<pitti> seb128: beacuse the stack trace from the original reporter doesn't look like it's matching your udisks debug log
<bcurtiswx> dobey, yw. Off to a seminar, bbl :)
<pitti> seb128: I get the crash if I disable a particular piece of code in udisks, which is meant to prevent that very thing
<seb128> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/907325/
<seb128> pitti, that's the stracktrace from yesterday
<seb128> pitti, from the .crash
<seb128> pitti, will try to get the logs now
<pitti> seb128: corresponding to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98880792/udisks.log ?
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> ok, that matches pretty well then after all
<dobey> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> dobey: yw, thanks for the head's up :)
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/udev.log
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/udisks.log
<pitti> seb128: splendid, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, yw
<seb128> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/907337/
<seb128> pitti, that's the corresponding stacktrace
 * pitti hugs seb18
 * pitti hugs seb128, too
<pitti> and any other seb!
 * seb128 hugs pitti back ;-)
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/99017695/fix-lp899858.patch ... +1 0 -1?
<pitti> seb128: LGTM, if it works :)
<seb128> pitti, seems to work for the oem guys, I don't feel adventurous on a friday evening to upload but I will give it a try on monday and upload if that works there
<seb128> here
<mterry> tremolux, filing all sorts of USC bugs for ya
<pitti> seb128: that udev.log was tremendously helpful indeed
<seb128> pitti, oh great, what weird is happening?
<pitti> UDEV  [26112.087644] change   /sdb (block)
<pitti> DEVNAME=/dev/sdb
<pitti> DEVPATH=/sdb
<pitti> this is utter bogus
<seb128> pitti, seems weird indeed
<pitti> device paths shoudl be something like
<seb128> pitti, udev bog then?
<pitti> UDEV  [26101.941079] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/host25/target25:0:0/25:0:0:0/block/sdb (block)
<pitti> kernel bug, yes (udev is just the messenger)
<pitti> that looks like an event from the in-kernel media polling
<pitti> seb128: can you please check something while the ipod is plugged in?
<seb128> pitti, sure
<pitti> ps aux|grep udisks.*polling
<seb128> $ ps aux|grep udisks.*polling
<seb128> root     25904  0.0  0.0   6552   728 ?        S    17:04   0:00 udisks-daemon: polling /dev/sdb /dev/sr0
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> oha
<pitti> seb128: are you running udev 175-0ubuntu8 ?
<seb128> ii  udev                                         175-0ubuntu6                                   rule-based device node and kernel event manager
<pitti> aah
<pitti> seb128: would you be able to update udev, pull out the ipod, plug it in again, and check that ps aux|grep again?
<seb128> pitti, do I need to restart udev,the box?
<pitti> seb128: udev restarts itself, no reboot necessary
<pitti> you just need to disconnect and reconnect the device
<seb128> root     25904  0.0  0.0   6552   728 ?        S    17:04   0:00 udisks-daemon: polling /dev/sr0
<pitti> the wonderful world of hotplugging
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> hm, why the heck is it still polling the CD
<pitti> but that's a separate bug
<pitti> seb128: do you still get the crash now?
<seb128> (udisks-daemon:5424): udisks-daemon-ERROR **: **** HACK: Wanting to register object at path `/org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb' but there is already an object there. This is an internal error in the daemon. Aborting.
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: thanks; any chance you could get me an udev log for this?
<pitti> I want to compare the bogus change event
<pitti> in any case, I have a slightly better idea now what happens
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/udevbis.log
<pitti> seb128: oh, as for polling sr0, I bet/hope that will be gone after a reboot (you didn't dis/reconnect the CD drive)
<seb128> pitti, in fact I don't have to tweak the cable so much, just doing normal plug,unplug with some seconds between leads to that
<pitti> UDEV  [28238.049733] change   /sdb (block)
<pitti> ok, same thing
<seb128> pitti, but the ipod has a few seconds or "connecting" with the logo spinning on screen
<pitti> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> so I'm not sure how those devices work
<seb128> pitti, yw
<pitti> seb128: so you don't need to be particularly fast, right?
<seb128> pitti, no, not crazy fast
<pitti> in fact, it shoudln't even happen when you do it "crazy fast"
<seb128> pitti, like plug it, wait a second, unplug, wait a second, plug
<pitti> as the polling is only done every two seconds
<seb128> do that a few times
<pitti> right, until the polling kicks in
<tremolux> mterry: rock on!! thanks MT  :D
<pitti> seb128: ah, you run i386, right?
<pitti> seb128: if I toss you a small udisks patch, could you build a package?
<seb128> pitti, yes, i386, sure
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/udisks.debug.patch
<pitti> seb128: I bet I know what this will show, but I'd rather confirm
<pitti> seb128: I just need the udisks log this time, no crash report or udev log
<seb128> pitti, building
<seb128> pitti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/907438/
<seb128> pitti, tail of the log
<pitti> **** UPDATING /sys/sdb
<pitti> **** registering /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb
<pitti> hah
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup; I can't reproduce it yet, but now at least I know exactly what happens and what goes wrong
<pitti> I can fix it, but I really want to find a way to synthesize it to add it to the tests, so that udisks2 etc. won't have the same problem all over again
<seb128> pitti, yw
<seb128> pitti, what happens?
<seb128> just curious
<davmor2> pitti, seb128: in seahorse you can't get to your keyring is this know,  I'm guessing so but thought I'd check
<pitti> seb128: there are devices which don't tell us when their media changes, such as CD-ROM or SD card drives
<seb128> davmor2, it's fixed with today's gtk and you can, just expand the line with the keyboard
<pitti> seb128: either udisks or the kernel continuously needs to poll them, by and large by open()ing the device with O_NONBLOCK
<pitti> this will trigger a media change event
<pitti> seb128: it looks like this polling kicks in shortly after the device gets removed, and as the kernel doesn't happen a real device for sdb any more (and no parent for it), it just creates an /sdb fake thingy
<pitti> that's the area I don't know well any more
<pitti> seb128: anyway, udisks misinterprets that as "oh, it's a change event, I don't know about this device so treat it as "added"
<pitti> seb128: and then when the real device comes back, it tries to add it again
<G__81> hi seb128
<seb128> G__81, hi
<seb128> pitti, ok
<G__81> seb128: remember we spoke on the other day about Ubuntu-Development. I was interested and have installed Ubuntu too
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the explanation
<seb128> G__81, yes
<davmor2> seb128: Thanks I figured it would of been know and almost certainly fixed :)  you guys rock
<seb128> yw
<G__81> seb128: i have a doubt about this sponsorship. I fix a bug and for me to commit, you sponsor me is it?
<seb128> G__81, right, you fix a bug and do a merge proposal on launchpad or file a bug with a patch and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> we review those regularly
<G__81> seb128: oh ok so once i get sponsored what happens for the subsequent bugs, i fix a bug and then submit the same for review and once review is done, i commit it is it since i am already sponsored ?
<G__81> is that how it is?
<seb128> what do you mean? it works the same way that contributing to upstream project
<seb128> somebody needs to commit,upload for you
<seb128> until you did enough work to be granted direct access
<seb128> then you can do it yourself without sponsoring
<G__81> oh for every bug you sponsor is it?
<pitti> anyway, need to run now
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<G__81> the upstream projects that i am part of, i do git format-patch and send out the patch and the maintainer applies it. Is it the same here ?
<seb128> same here, it has been a buggy week ;-)
<seb128> pitti, 'night, good w.e, see you monday
<pitti> seb128: s/buggy/busy/?
<pitti> (buggy as well for sure, though)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, busy making ubuntu less buggy :p
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> G__81, same principle out of the fact that we don't use git so it's not git format-patch, it's usually standard gnu diff, debdiff or merge request on launchpad
<G__81> oh ok seb128 thanks so can you point me to some easy stuff to start off with ?
<G__81> some upstream package ?
<G__81> something easy to start off with
<seb128> G__81, not off hand, pick a package,component you are interested in, look at the bug list and figure something you would like to work on,fix maybe,
<G__81> hmmm ok will do that thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<G__81> can you give me the link in LP so that i can see the list of packages ?
<nessita> hello everyone! quick question: I have the launcher set to auto-hide, and very often happens that the launcher appears and never goes "back" again. Any idea if this is reported already? is there a workaround?
<didrocks> nessita: are you using 2d or 3d?
<didrocks> hey ;)
<nessita> hola didrocks! 2d
<didrocks> seb128: so, the quick hack for g-c-c will be a longer hack FYI
<nessita> didrocks: I've tried everything I could think of
<didrocks> nessita: there are some autothide issues in it
<didrocks> nessita: I suggest pinging upstream on #ubuntu-unity
<nessita> didrocks: thanks, will do
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> seb128: alt tapping is not supported by g-c-c shortcut, it even doesn't show it if you set a key to only "<Alt>"
<didrocks> seb128: so I guess fun times on Monday :)
<BigWhale> Any Gtk/Gdk experts around here? I was told at #gtk+ that gdk_window_add_filter() was skipped from introspection
<BigWhale> anyone know why and if this can be enabled in the (near) future? :)
<dobey> that's a question for #gtk+
<BigWhale> dobey, yeah... they don't know
<BigWhale> presently
<dobey> they don't know why their own api isn't being introspected by their own introspection device?
<BigWhale> yes... well those that are currently present :)
<dobey>  * gdk_window_add_filter: (skip)
<dobey> perhaps that is why it is skipped :)
<dobey> the docs in the code say to skip it
<BigWhale> err, yes. I was told that. but they don't know why. :)
<BigWhale> why the skip mark
<BigWhale> I'll subscribe to a bunch of mailing lists ..
<BigWhale> :>
<dobey> BigWhale: then dig through git to see who made that change, and ask that person why it's like that :)
<dobey> BigWhale: or patch it out and see what breaks
<didrocks> ok, time for week-end here!
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone :)
<BigWhale> dobey, I probably will do something like that. Just not right now. :/
<raffa50> hello
<dobey> hi
<raffa50> how can i insert a new mime type?
<raffa50> example: i made an application  (that you can install whit a .deb) that makes a .slyproj file, but the user should open it whit double click
<raffa50> (whit double click on .slyproj my application should open)
<dobey> by following the xdg shared mime info, and xdg desktop file specifications
<JanC> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ & http://standards.freedesktop.org/shared-mime-info-spec/latest/
<raffa50> my .deb package can't add the mime type (for other users tath download my app)
<raffa50> ?
<JanC> raffa50: it can, just read those specs (as dobey says, you'll need both)
<dobey> raffa50: there are data files your application has to install
<dobey> raffa50: you might want to look at the source trees of other projects that use the same build system as you do, and which do what you want, for some better examples of how to do it
<raffa50> i'm programming in gambas
<raffa50> (don't laught at me)
<raffa50> gambas = visual basic
<JanC> we might not like to use it ourselves, but everybody can use what they like/prefer, so nobody will be laughed at
<JanC> raffa50: you might want to look at other applications written in gambas
<raffa50> no example i searched
<dobey> raffa50: what tool is used to build/install the application?
<dobey> what application is it?
<raffa50> gambas
<raffa50> gambas build it's packages
<raffa50> and generate a .gambas file for my app
<JanC> raffa50: gambas makes .deb packages?
<raffa50> in my case
<raffa50> yes
<raffa50> you said JanC
<JanC> raffa50: maybe ask the gambas developers then, and if they don't support this yet, file a bug
<raffa50> i asked on italian forum
<raffa50> ...
<raffa50> maybe on english
<JanC> it only needs to copy a couple of files into some locations during install, so it should be easy to add that
<JanC> and the gambas developers can ask for help if they are not sure about how to do this correctly
<raffa50> i can't understand that guided that you gave to me
<raffa50> x.x
<JanC> raffa50: I'm sure you could given enough time, but the easiest way is to have the gambas developers implement this, and then it will work for all gambas programs...
<bcurtiswx> away
<bcurtiswx> sorry missing / :P
<raffa50> i thought i could make it whit .deb pakcage
<raffa50> no english forum
<raffa50> x.x
<dobey> is anyone else having weird color issues with flash on youtube?
<mdeslaur> dobey:  bug #967091 and bug #967182
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin "Wrong tint with Nvidia after upgrading to 11.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967091
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967182 in adobe-flashplugin "Flash plugin 11.2.202.228 and libvdpau1 together cause breakage in firefox and chromium in Precise and Oneiric for nvidia users" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967182
<mdeslaur> dobey: flash and nvidia don't like each other anymore
<dobey> ah
<dobey> it's weird
<dobey> vimeo is fine
<dobey> but youtube is messed up
<Sweetshark> pitti: I nearly died of the 'failed to build' mails for 3.5.1-1ubuntu3 ....
<dobey> hmm :-/
<JanC> raffa50: you could try the mailing list
<JanC> ("Gambas Users" mailing list)
<maxb> Can anyone tell me where GNOME stores the metadata for its Recycle Bin?
<maxb> I have an "untitled folder" that is stuck there, and doesn't go away when I empty it
<maxb> I want to track down where this info might be being stored
<JanC> maxb: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<JanC> or in case of external disks, let me check
<maxb> There isn't anything in ~/.local/share/Trash except empty {info,files,expunged} directories
<maxb> I'm not aware of having any external disks attached
<maxb> AHA
<JanC> http://standards.freedesktop.org/trash-spec/trashspec-latest.html might be useful
<maxb> What about a network share
<JanC> that's external too indeed
<maxb> Hah, right, there is a .Trash-1000 folder in a cifs share I have mounted :-)
<maxb> And I don't have permissions as my user to modify it
<maxb> Problem solved :-)
<JanC> http://standards.freedesktop.org/ --> is a good place to find cross-desktop (GNOME, KDE, XFCE, etc.) specs
<raffa50> Torvalds help me!
<mvo> seb128: hi, silly question - isn't this http://paste.ubuntu.com/907697/ supposed to show a label under bar ? I don't seem to see one :/
<mvo> seb128: ohhhhh, Gtk.Label.new() again :/
 * mvo scratches head
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-31
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> any idea why my touchpad only works with 2 fingers and not 1 finger
<Spartan29> hallo!
<Spartan29>  I've a trouble. I can't share files from linux to windows, files are in a folder of an NTFS partition mounted on boot time. What i see is that i can't change folder and than in it contained files. Can someone help me?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-01
<Pikkachu> hi, what to do when a patch itself changes between package versions?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-25
<pitti_> Good morning
<mlankhor1t> g'day
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> heya
<pitti> voilà ! les nouveaux langpacks de raring
<pitti> (les premiérs langpacks, en effet)
<pitti> "è", excusez-moi
<didrocks> pitti: super \o/
<mlankhorst> oui, quest que cest francais langue pack officiel?
<mlankhorst> or something
<pitti> français est la langue officielle de bureau d'équipe
<mlankhorst> \o/
<pitti> mais seb128 n'a pas changé les ISOs
 * mlankhorst tssks at seb128
<didrocks> hum, seems glib regressed again unity builds :/
<pitti> erk, "d'équipe de bureau"
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<RAOF> Aloha didrocks, jibel!
<didrocks> good evening RAOF :)
<jibel> Hey RAOF
<pitti> GunnarHj: hey Gunnar, how are you?
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> +/* test that g_app_info_* ignores desktop files with nonexisting executables
<didrocks> + */
<pitti> Guest41408: I have a question for you in bug 1159290
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1159290 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Fails to parse /etc/default/locale" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159290
<didrocks> I guess that's this new feature breaking the tests
<pitti> sorry, GunnarHj: I hvae a question for you in ^
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you use some dummy names in Exec= ?
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<didrocks> pitti: well, existing desktop files (like software-center), but only for tests and so embeeded with the tests data
<didrocks> pitti: so yeah, software-center isn't installed
<chrisccoulson> ooh, so close https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/107/
 * didrocks tries to rebuild with latest glib and set to /bin/true
<didrocks> pitti: it's your fault on top of that! :-)
<pitti> didrocks: oh?
<pitti> my MP didn't touch desktop files
<didrocks> pitti: no, you wrote the test, I was just kidding :)
<didrocks> (the glib one)
<pitti> didrocks: I recently fixed the glib test, yes; it started failing due to said bug fix
<didrocks> pitti: heh, indeed, that's how I spotted it in the diff (thanks to you) :)
 * didrocks just tries to rebuild unity and ensure this is working now
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> didrocks, so glib creating issues?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm fixing the unity tests right now
<popey> hmm. updated this morning, suddenly my laptop can't see the screen or keyboard attached to the docking station
<didrocks> seb128: found the issue, proposing branches
<popey> (morning)
<seb128> didrocks, good
<pitti> popey: we got a new kernel, maybe that?
<popey> usb is broken too
<popey> i can attach mice and see them in lsusb, but they dont work
<pitti> popey: (FWIW, I have a dock, external screen, external keyboard etc too, WFM -- ThinkPad X201)
<popey> same with keyboard - both tested on another computer
<popey> hmm, x220 here
<popey> it worked this morning before I updated
<popey> xrandr can't see the display now
<popey> even attaching them to the ports directly on the laptop, not using the dock fails
<popey> 3.8.0-14-generic.. is that latest?
<seb128> salut pitti, comment tu vas ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci il fait encore froid ici
<seb128> pareil ici, 1°C ce matin :-(
<pitti> il a neigé à nouveau
<pitti> est-ce que l'hiver va jamais terminer ?
<darkxst> seb128, maybe I should move to france, I like the cold ;)
<mlankhorst> salut seb128
<seb128> darkxst, I'm fine with the cold during winter
<seb128> but it's officially spring according to the calendar
<seb128> we are due some warmer weather :p
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<darkxst> I hear the snow is still good, so maybe not yet!
<mlankhorst> boo, steam keeps bugging me about installing nvidia 310 drivers..
<mlankhorst> I'm testing on nouveau!
<pitti> seb128: nous avons des nouveaux langpacks
<seb128> pitti, \o/ merci !
<darkxst> speaking of drivers, apparently my nvidia blob, is open source! account to software properties
<darkxst> s/account/according
<darkxst> seb128, you can take some of our heat, I am over it!
<seb128> if only climate exchange was working :p
<pitti> seb128: it is..
<popey> bug 1159671 is somewhat annoying..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1159671 in Auto Upgrade Testing "test_python_import.py must test standard libraries too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159671
<pitti> seb128: colder winters in central Europe are a consequence of the receding north pole ice cap
<seb128> pitti, yeah, global warming for the loose, colder winter and warmer summers for us ... at least we don't have storms and other crazyness here
<darkxst> pitti, and what do you have to say for our stupidly hot summer? not that we got many 40+ days like normal just everyday was 30-35 ;(
<pitti> darkxst: well, what should I say -- I don't like very hot days either (nobody does), but it's a little late to complain now
<darkxst> pitti, I will keep complaining until it stops! http://www.bom.gov.au/vic/forecasts/melbourne.shtml
<pitti> hehe
<seb128> pitti, oh, btw, systemd-services (with libpam-systemd purged) breaks my intel driver
<pitti> seb128: you mean /dev/dri/card0 ACLs?
<seb128> pitti, I went back to libpam-xdg-runtime on friday and purged libpam-systemd and I was on software rendering saturday
<seb128> pitti, could be, I've no clue how to debug that
<pitti> seb128: do you have an /etc/init/systemd-logind.conf ?
<seb128> but purge systemd-services did the trick
<pitti> oh, you wiped the evidence then
<pitti> seb128: or perhaps not, the conffile moved already
<pitti> maybe there's something wrong with the conffile migratino
<pitti> seb128: can you install systemd-services again, reboot, and check that it still works?
<seb128> doing that
<pitti> seb128: you shouldn't have a /etc/init/systemd-logind.conf now
<seb128> pitti, when I had the issue logind was not running and I had no /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd
<pitti> (nor after installation)
<seb128> pitti, I don't indeed
<pitti> right
<pitti> it's a problem with the ACLs and udev rules, not with the actual logind
<pitti> seb128: if you still see this problem, I'd like to debug it
<seb128> pitti, let me apply other updates and reboot
<pitti> seb128: I have an idea what could be wrong
<seb128> users are very angry about bug #1075923 (or at least active on it)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1075923 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "nautilus hangs copying large directories from a samba share" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075923
<chrisccoulson> jibel, on each autopkgtest run, are all of the tests in debian/tests executed in the same kvm instance?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: without purging deps from previous tests in between
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the tests are executed in the order they appear in debian/tests/control, AFAIK
<chrisccoulson> pitti, ah, thanks. that was going to be my next question :)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, yw :)
<chrisccoulson> i want to add an extra script to my test to post-process the result files that the earlier tests write
<seb128> brb
<chrisccoulson> (to filter out expected failures, rather than patching the upstream source to do the same thing, which is proving to be quite a headache to maintain)
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, back to broken
<seb128> I'm yours to debug
<pitti> seb128: let's change to /query
<darkxst> chrisccoulson, spidermonkey should be released tomorrow, can we still sneak it into raring, or too late now?
<jamesh> mvo: as a followup to the discussion on Friday, if I put together a patch for archive-index to include Unity scope files in the index it generates, would there be much problem getting that used for the indexing runs for 13.04?
<jamesh> mvo: I'd like to know whether that is something worth pursuing, or whether we're better off looking at other solutions in the short term
<darkxst> chrisccoulson, I have been running it since December or so, it fixes all the really bad issues in gnome-shell like GC deadlocks and leaks ;)
<pitti> popey: see #u-devel, mystery solved
<popey> thanks
<pitti> popey: (at least that's very likely)
<pitti> popey: that is, if you have systemd-services installed; if not, it's something else
<mvo> jamesh: its probably fine, xnox was generated the latest app-install-data extractions, do you have the patch/branch somewhere?
<jamesh> mvo: the one you mentioned last week was lp:~mvo/archive-index/app-install-mvo
<jamesh> should I start with something else?
<mvo> jamesh: thats the right one afaik - aha, sorry, I misread your earlier message. I missed the "if i would" and thought you already have a branch for this
<mvo> jamesh: I think it would be no problem to include the scopes in the extraction but best is to double check with xnox just to be sure (given freeze state and all that). but the risk seems very low to include i
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, posted a comment on bug 1159290; possibly it answers the question you asked. ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1159290 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Fails to parse /etc/default/locale" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159290
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, so this was introduced in oneiric
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes.
<pitti> GunnarHj: thanks, I'll adjust the changelog accordingly to point this out, and upload
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, thanks!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Wait ... it was introduced in Precise, I mean.
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh
<pitti> GunnarHj: we need that then
<pitti> GunnarHj: until after 14.04 LTS
<GunnarHj> pitti: No ...
<pitti> ah, nevermind me; you mean "in the precise dev cycle"
<GunnarHj> pitti: I mean that when people upgraded to Precise they migrated.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, in the precise dev. cycle. :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, can we talk about that Urdu bug?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, sure, though I feel like I don't understand a lot about the topic, at least not enough to make a call on what's right either wsay
<GunnarHj> seb128: The thing is that there is no decently working setup right now. Fontconfig states a font that is not installed when you install Ubuntu. I don't think it's in the archive at all.
<GunnarHj> seb128: So I think it would be reasonable to do something in Raring, even if it's late in the cycle.
<GunnarHj> seb128: s/Ubuntu/Urdu/
<seb128> oh, I didn't understand that the font was not in Ubuntu, from the bug
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, the discussion may well have been a little confused. But I did some research.
<GunnarHj> seb128: The bug reporter + somebody else appear to have seriously compared various options.
<Laney> someone tell ken that he misses replaces from gwibber to gwibber-service in his super-friends PPA please ;-)
<jpds> Laney: Email?
<seb128> Laney, will do
<seb128> GunnarHj, I will have another look to the bug, would be useful to have some "testcases", like documents/webpages to load that show the missing font and the same situation improved with the patched fontconfig
<seb128> GunnarHj, if you want to add the ttf to the package you will need a FFe though
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hmm... Guess I'm not the right person to fix a demo of the effect. Isn't it reasonable to trust the Urdu speaking users? But I can apply for an FFE, of course.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, ask them to provide the testcase?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, will do that.
<seb128> thanks
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> seb128, please don't mark bug related to gnome3 ppa as invalid, afaik pitti even wants to integrate apport support for it
<seb128> ricotz, I don't plan to track ppa issues in the middle of Ubuntu bugs, that's not pratical
<ricotz> there is a bug about it but i dont recall it right now
<ricotz> i think there is some custom target for it or something
<seb128> well, launchpad doesn't have that feature
<seb128> those bugs are reported against <source>/Ubuntu
<seb128> e.g nautilus/ubuntu
<ricotz> marking them invalid just buries them currently
<seb128> so they show up in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bugs
<ricotz> yes, i see
<Laney> you should register a project and track bugs there
<seb128> what Laney says
<seb128> they are not Ubuntu bugs
<seb128> we don't ship those versions in Ubuntu
<ricotz> alright
<seb128> ricotz, it's like the shotwell upgrade issues we received because of the version you uploaded to the elementaryos ppa
<seb128> ricotz, we can't start collecting bugs from random different sources and version like that
<seb128> or we will get lost not knowing what affects the distro
<ricotz> seb128, shotwell?
<seb128> I guess you didn't even notice that one...?
<seb128> ricotz, we started receiving upgrade issue bugs on precise, there is a version (with your name as uploaded in the launchpad ui) which seems a sync from debian, which added a shotwell-common with incorrect replaces
<seb128> ricotz, in the elementaryos ppa
<ricotz> ah yes, someone copied the yorba package in there which was even more borked
<seb128> ok
<ricotz> seb128, dont compare gnome3-ppa with eos it is a whole other story
<ricotz> but the issue might be similar, so ok
<seb128> well, the issue is to be able to track properly bugs that affect the release
<seb128> and if we start mixing ppa and archive bugs it's getting harder
<seb128> ok, on that note, lunch time, need to get offline, I will be back in ~1h
<xnox> mvo: jamesh: i just used lp:archive-index as mvo's patch got merge as far as I could tell. I did the extraction a tiny bit different and committed my changes in app-install-data ubuntu packaging branch.
<xnox> mvo: jamesh: I think i got the extraction mostly right =) and people haven't been yelling so far. (still need to "fix" bugs by updating overrides/blacklists/etc)
<xnox> mvo: jamesh: if you make a merge proposal on top of lp:archive-index I'm happy to review it, and regenerate the indexes.
<pitti> ricotz: yep, new apport with that "gnome 3" hook is in raring now
<seb128> re
<seb128> (with a working adsl back)
<ricotz> pitti, great :)
<happyaron> seb128: hi
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<happyaron> seb128: do you mind add a fcitx developer to the IM topic meeting?
<pitti> seb128: wb
<happyaron> He lives in the US and have some free time.
<seb128> happyaron, we don't have a closed agenda/set of people and some spare slots on the hangout, if somebody wants to join that's fine
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I uploaded apport with the "ubuntu-gnome" hook today, which will divert bugs and crashes from the gnome3 PPAs to the ubuntu-gnome LP project
<happyaron> seb128: great
<seb128> happyaron, I will share the hangout URL on IRC when I start it
<happyaron> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> pitti, does that apply if any depends is from the ppa? or only if the source the bug is reported against is?
<pitti> seb128: it only checks Package:, not Depends:
<seb128> hum, k
<pitti> seb128: we could do that, of course, but it might lead to false positives, too
<seb128> it would be nice to tag "use-gnome3-ppa" as well
<seb128> without reassigning
<pitti> seb128: ah, that can be done easily
<pitti> seb128: pushed to the packaging branch
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> happyaron, you said somebody wanted to join the hangout?
<happyaron> seb128: yes
<happyaron> seb128: he's not on IRC, but I can give him the link via Google talk.
<seb128> happyaron, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cbad7ead46ab1c85a9bc118c525d02dad37e1bc9?authuser=0&hl=en
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> seb128: his name is Yichao Yu, a student at MIT.
<seb128> happyaron, he's in the hangout, thanks
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> my connection to Google+ server is so poor to handle realtime A/V meetings, so let me watch the video later...
<seb128> happyaron, feel free to comment on #ubuntu-mir
<happyaron> ok
<jhernandez> cd /windows/4
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks I'm getting a dist-upgrade with all the new scopey stuff
<rickspencer3> anything in particular I can teset for you?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hey, enabling/disabling the scopes in the filter would be appreciated
<didrocks> rickspencer3: and accuracy of search (which I guess isn't optimal)
<rickspencer3> bschaefer, I'm setting up the ppa on my netbook now
<bschaefer> rickspencer3, awesome, thanks! I think what it does is turns off blur for machines that can't do it
<seb128> kenvandine, btw
<seb128> kenvandine, <Laney>	someone tell ken that he misses replaces from gwibber to gwibber-service in his super-friends PPA please ;-)
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> i'll check on that :)
<kenvandine> actually i added transitional packages
<rickspencer3> didrocks, are the filters in the dash supposed to be persistent?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no, for every search, they reset to reflect the available categories
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is there a place where I can permanently enable/disable scopes?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: not yet, it's under work
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it will be displayed as another master scope
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so, if I have the dash open, and search for "Grateful Dead"
<rickspencer3> filter the search with the categories and sources I want
<rickspencer3> then clear out that search and type in "Phish" ...
<rickspencer3> it's a bit annoying that it resets the filters
<didrocks> rickspencer3: something to talk JohnLea about I guess ^
<rickspencer3> however, I suppose if I can permanently disable scopes, it will be ok
<rickspencer3> didrocks, otherwise, except for wikipedia being slow, it seems to be working fine for me
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, we still have a lot of slowliness to fix IMHO before shipping it
<didrocks> rickspencer3: and weird results sometimes
<JohnLea> rickspencer3; the purpose of the Smart Scopes service that the U1 team are building is to automatically select which scopes are relevant to any given search query.  The idea is that when this service goes into wide usage, the user responses we are measuring will go back into this big data 'intelligent content type picker service' and make the results more accurate.  That is the theory...
<rickspencer3> JohnLea, I can see that between searches
<rickspencer3> like I search, pick some or close the dash, and then come back
<rickspencer3> but if I leave the dash open, search, set filters, and then without leaving tweak my search ...
<rickspencer3> it's a but inhumane to reset the filters I just painstakenly set up
<JohnLea> rickspencer3; yes agreed. The issue is that the only filters available in the dash home in 13.04 are the different Lenses, and when you manually set the lenses that is basically overriding the smart scope service.  Your use case is valid, but so two is the use case of the user not finding what they want with the first search query, they try adjusting the scope filters, and then  the user amend the search. This updated search query
<JohnLea> gives the smart scope service more information to improve it's selection of scopes, and with then updated information it finally returns the correct scopes to the user.  The brief for this service was to be able to scale up to a world with potentially thousands of scopes, and at this point asking the user to manually find the right scopes isn't that feasible.  I totally understand your use case and it has already been much discusse
<JohnLea> d, but it is difficult to resolve without breaking the use case I have just described.  Remember as well that in 12.10 there were no filters in the Dash, and the next version of the Dash Home in Unity Next might not have these filters in the Dash Home either, again because of the scalability issues.  Oren has now picked up the Dash design mantel going forward, so perhaps ping him to discuss?
<dobey> mterry: is bug 1130782 about the control panel, or about the backend bits that use glib/gobject?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1130782 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Port to Qt5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130782
<mterry> dobey, about anything in main ideally
<mterry> dobey, oh
<mterry> dobey, I meant from Qt4 to Qt5
<mterry> dobey, so not the glib/gobject bits
<dobey> mterry: so the ubuntuone-control-panel-qt app, not ubuntuone-syncdaemon, right?
<mterry> dobey, yeah
<mterry> dobey, (we just want to get Qt4 into universe if possible, so we only have one version of Qt we are supporting)
<dobey> mterry: yeah, i'm just asking so i can put the bug in the right place (ubuntuone-control-panel vs. ubuntuone-client)
<mterry> dobey, oh sorry...
<dobey> mterry: no worries
<Chipaca> mterry: also, we accept patches
<mterry> Chipaca, I assumed you did  :)  Is that your way of saying the U1 team does not have a Qt5 patch on their roadmap
<mterry> ?
<mterry> s/patch/port/
<Chipaca> mterry: that is correct
<Chipaca> mterry: i mean, we don't; i'm not sure it's my way of saying it, but just now, that's one of the things i meant when i said it
<Chipaca> mterry: the other was, quite literally, that we'd gladly take a patch that worked :)
<robru> didrocks, around for much longer?
<didrocks> robru: was about to leave in few minutes, why?
<robru> didrocks, I just wanted to talk to you about the libhud stuff
<didrocks> robru: yeah, what's up?
<robru> didrocks, so ted says that libhud makes regressions on the desktop? where does that leave me? I am totally blocked on landing any of those branches I've been assigned to... webbrowser-app and camera-app are blocked on libhud, and the other three are blocked on those two
<didrocks> robru: I don't understand, see his answer on my other questions
<didrocks> robru: on this one, he told it was ready?
<robru> didrocks, ok, so the plan is that it just goes into a PPA until S opens then? so I don't have to worry about landing anything in raring?
<robru> didrocks, it's not clear to me what I need to be *doing* at this point.
<didrocks> robru: exactly, we will use a ppa for that. I will try to create it and setup a daily release process for it tomorrow. (I'm still 100% focused on this 100scope, but I need to escape from it for 2 hours to not have you blocked too much)
<didrocks> robru: then, see with cyphermox about libhud/hud2, not sure he started to look at those
<didrocks> robru: we'll have this in the "phablet/next" ppa
<robru> didrocks, ok, so just let me know when the PPAs are ready, and I'll continue. until then I will work on friends ;-)
<didrocks> robru: can you double check with tedg if his hud2 is or is not desktop compatible? (that would be useful even with the ppa)
<didrocks> robru: you have some of the MP where I had comments
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: like lintian issues to fix :)
<didrocks> robru: or amd64 not building, talk with upstream about it
<didrocks> did I miss an email on that? :)
<robru> didrocks, no, they're all blocked because I can't make any of them compile in raring without libhud ;-)
<didrocks> robru: but you were using the ppa meanwhile, right?
<didrocks> to build
<tedg> didrocks, robru, got the legacy search interface to land this morning.
<tedg> It's in lp:hud/phablet
<robru> didrocks, well for some of them they were building in jenkins ok, but I couldn't get any of them to build locally. maybe only one built locally
<didrocks> tedg: so everything is fine? normally no regression at all using that one?
<tedg> Works for me on my raring desktop :-)
<robru> oh, hey tedg
<didrocks> robru: ah ok, that's why you can't see the lintian warnings :)
<didrocks> tedg: excellent news!
<tedg> didrocks, Well, other than the ones we discussed.  No indicators by default and no highlighting.
<didrocks> tedg: highlighting?
<tedg> didrocks, The highlighting is TBD, but the indicators require the appstack that we don't want to write in Nux.
<tedg> didrocks, Search for "hu" and get "<b>hu</b>d"
<didrocks> tedg: ah ok :)
<didrocks> tedg: yeah, ok, minor
<didrocks> robru: so, tomorrow, let's start getting that in a ppa
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> robru: ensure with cyphermox that he's ready on this one :)
<robru> cyphermox, ^^ ? ;-)
<robru> didrocks, ok, I will let you go for now. I gotta get some breakfast ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> enjoy your breakfast!
<cyphermox> robru: just a second, reading backlog
<cyphermox> ok, hud2/libhud?
<cyphermox> it's BLOCKED
<didrocks> cyphermox: blocked on what?
<didrocks> cyphermox: see above, tedg has addressed the desktop issue ^ so we can now get it daily landing (in the ppa I would provide tomorrow)
<cyphermox> fair enough
<cyphermox> didrocks: it was just marked as so in the blueprint
<didrocks> cyphermox: see the backlog, we discussed that few lines ago :-)
<cyphermox> it's not obvious if I'm not pinged ;)
<didrocks> I thought you told "reading backlog" ;)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I read enough to know *what*
<cyphermox> but then the blueprint should be authoritative
<cyphermox> tedg: update the blueprint ? :)
<didrocks> fair enough
 * cyphermox starts on hud2.0/libhud-qt
<seb128> desrt,  there?
<Sugarat> Can anyone advise how to change the refresh rate that my TV on HDMI is using?  I need to force a specific refresh onto it
<tedg> cyphermox, Will do.  It just landed during the meeting and then I went to lunch.  I'll fix it now. :-)
<cyphermox> ok :)
<desrt> seb128: hi
<desrt> </lunch>
<desrt> cyphermox: poke if you need any help
<cyphermox> desrt: moo?
<mterry> robru, heyo, btw, I have two deja-dup branches I'd like to squeeze into 26.0.  I was hoping to release this week, if you have review tme
<desrt> cyphermox: the hud stuff
<mterry> time
<cyphermox> oh, cool
<robru> mterry, can do this week, just not today
<cyphermox> desrt: it's just packaging review. so far things look like they build fine, so I think it's going to be good
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> i thought you were writing it
<mterry> robru, OK, thanks!
<cyphermox> I'll start pushing everything to my PPA now though
<cyphermox> nah
<desrt> seb128: i notice that gnome 3.8 gsettings-daemon-schemas has this:
<desrt>       <_summary>Use different input sources for each window</_summary>
<desrt>       <_description>
<desrt>         When enabled, input sources get attached to the currently
<desrt>         focused window when activated.
<desrt> *desktop-schemas
<desrt> attente: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/tree/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.input-sources.gschema.xml.in.in
<desrt> attente: also https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/js/ui/status/keyboard.js
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> </dinner>
<seb128> desrt, yeah, we were talking about today, score, they dropped stuff from ibus to put them in gnome-shell/g-s-d
<desrt> seb128: i advised attente to base the indicator work off of this schema that i linked
<desrt> since the entire indicator is basically just reading a list of layouts from gsettings and updating it when the user makes the change
<desrt> (and i guess g-s-d syncs up the X server on the other end)
<seb128> desrt, isn't the tracking/logic in gnome-shell though?
<desrt> tracking?
<seb128> desrt, what's the active win and what should be applied to it
<desrt> oh.  i don't know about that.
<desrt> maybe :)
<seb128> I'm pretty sure it is
<desrt> something else to consider
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> if you say "pidgin is 'zh' layout", "gedit is "en"", you need those infos stored somewhere and to have something saying "pidgin is focused, "en" should be active"
<desrt> ya.  that makes sense.
<desrt> how did that work before?
<desrt> g-s-d?
<seb128> ibus
<desrt> i mean the per-window layouts
<seb128> that got dropped in 1.5
<desrt> even without an input method
<desrt> something handled that before
<seb128> which is one of the reasons we stay on 1.4
<seb128> ah
<desrt> *3.4
<seb128> g-s-d was doing that for layouts
<desrt> oh.  ibus 1.4
<seb128> and ibus for ims
<desrt> right
<seb128> desrt, anyway, I've a bug for you :p
<desrt> great
<desrt> today is release day, though :)
<seb128> desrt, you are the new pitti around, you won the right to collect pitti's class of bugs :p
<seb128> desrt, no hurry
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/922968
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922968 in oem-priority/precise "shouldn't queue a second suspend if the machine is already suspending" [Medium,Confirmed]
<desrt> oh christ
<seb128> desrt, the bug is basically "if I hit my suspend key and close the lid, my laptop queue a second suspend and suspend again on lid open"
<desrt> ya.  i know about this.
<seb128> I had a feeling that could be the case :p
<seb128> any chance it's fixed by logind? :p
<desrt> f18 has the same bug still
<desrt> dunno about f19
<seb128> k
<desrt> fwiw, i plan on suspend going via systemd-shim soon
<seb128> can you talk to lennart about it?
<desrt> so maybe this is in my area after all
<desrt> there is only one way to fix it:
<seb128> desrt, it's not really a real user issue but it seems an issue for oem testing
<desrt> at the time that we get the instruction to suspend (either by way of keypress or lid close or whatever) we record the system monotonic time
<desrt> then when doing the suspend we make sure we didn't already suspend since that time
<desrt> this way there is no event 'in the queue' that we will process when we wake up
<desrt> because we'll see it, but the timestamp will be too old, so we can ignore it
<desrt> i hit the issue from time to time
<desrt> i don't trust lid close for suspend because of it not working properly historically
<desrt> so i always hit the suspend key then close the lid
<seb128> can't you just compare the event time to the suspend time and flush the queue on resume?
<desrt> and i often get double-suspend as a result
<desrt> well
<desrt> 'the queue' is complicated, right?
<desrt> like, dbus messages in-flight and stuff
<seb128> well, just discard any event that has a timestamp older than the last suspend one?
<desrt> the problem is taht the timestamps don't get forwarded
<desrt> so we don't have that info
<desrt> a relatively easier workaround, though, would be to discard suspend requests that we get within the first 1-2 seconds of wakeup
<seb128> that would work for me
<desrt> that would be easy
<desrt> i'll talk to lennart about the better fix
<desrt> it seems that one way or the other we will be handling suspend via systemd in the future
<seb128> but that's not really "clean" so I'm not sure others will like it
<desrt> so we should agree on the correct way and add it to the interface
<seb128> I though logind was handling suspend?
<desrt> then he can do it in systemd and i can do it in -shim
<seb128> was -> is
<seb128> they moved that from upower to logind
<seb128> no?
<desrt> seb128: logind does handle suspend... but it asks systemd (pid1) to do the actual work of suspending
<desrt> pitti has a patch that if systemd is not there then it invokes pm-utils directly
<desrt> but i plan to add the support for this to systemd-shim
<seb128> I see
<desrt> so systemd-shim will be talking to pm-utils
<desrt> and i can add some 'smarts' there
<seb128> well, eventually we want to drop pm-utils at some point
<desrt> then lennart can do the same in the real systemd
<seb128> but yeah, meanwhile
<seb128> desrt, ok, seems to have an handle on the bug, I will just assign to you for investigation, please talk to lennart and drop your comment about solution/temporary workarounds in the bug ;-)
<seb128> desrt, it seems like oems have one of their suspend/resume tests that is likely to hit that issue, that's where the main motivation is coming from
<seb128> (it can be annoying for users but it's easy to workaround and not that frequent)
<desrt> yup
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<desrt> larsu: https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=5fb7a8e127bde6465a5b9e22b299ca2e439e702c
<desrt> larsu: sorry, this one: https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=af24dbc12aa77aac3c82d39872878558cced7add
<Sweetshark> seb128: around?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes
<attente> seb128, do you know if there's a new ibus going to one of the staging ppas?
<seb128> attente, not that I know/can see
<seb128> you can find debs from debian on http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/ibus/  (1.5.1)
<seb128> they might work on ubuntu
<seb128> or check with jbicha or ricotz when they are around, they might have some somewhere
<attente> ok, thanks seb128
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-26
<darkxst> pitti, is the retracer going to work with the gnome3 ppa crash reports?
<TheMuso> c
<popey> hmm.. bug 1160145
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1160145 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) " trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/AUTHORS', which is different from other instances of package gtk2-engines-pixbuf:amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160145
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> darkxst: not the LP retracer; we'd need to set up a retracer for the GNOME PPAs, if they have ddebs
<darkxst> pitti, I don't think they do currently. would this be something hard to setup?
<pitti> darkxst: no, quite many PPAs do that already, I just don't know how; #canonical-sysadmins should know
<darkxst> pitti, ddebs have been enabled now
<pitti> nice
<darkxst> if you could get a retracer setup whenever you get a chance that would be awesome ;)
<pitti> NB we don't usually run retracers for PPAs
<pitti> anyway, once you have some ddebs and get a first crash, I can look into this
<pitti> but I need a crash or two to test
<darkxst> pitti, ok, shouldnt be any shortage of crashes, we already have a whole bunch. I guess the ddebs will appear as we update to 3.8
<pitti> right, you need new builds for those
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<didrocks> salut jibel
<mlankhorst> bonjour
<jibel> salut pitti didrocks
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> Laney: btw, pochu prepared glib 2.36 in svn, but didn't upload it yet; I was going to wait for him to ask why (just matter of time/sbuild, or whether he wanted to look into somethign particular)
<pitti> this holds back the new gobject-introspection, but that's also already staged in svn
<pitti> pygobject is uplaoded to exp, I'll sync that
<pitti> and I merged our Ubuntu changes of gvfs to debian exp, so the remaining diff is once again the libbluray-dev build dep
<seb128> pitti, will you update glib/gvfs? I was about to look at those but I'm happy to let them to you
<seb128> pitti, Laney is off for 2 weeks (holidays)
<pitti> seb128: ah, then yes
<pitti> seb128: as I said, I'll sync up with pochu
<seb128> pitti, danke
<xnox> pitti: is it known that systemd test-suite is sensitive? (it failed for me in sbuild on tmpfs on overlayfs, I think no fakeroot)
<xnox> passed fine just on the host.
<pitti> xnox: I didn't see that failure, no
<xnox> pitti: not sure, if it's specific to my setup though.
<pitti> xnox: you mean on package build, I guess? (we have a patch to fix the test suite for ubunut)
<xnox> pitti: I am building the ubuntu package. and on package build test-suite did not pass inside sbuild, but did pass with straight debuild.
<pitti> ok, not known then
 * xnox has eatmydata as well.
<xnox> pitti: I will first eliminate culprit and then report back again.
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: so seb128 and I discussed about https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1158775
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1158775 in cupstream2distro "the ppa builds don't have their translation template (.pot) sent back to launchpad, leading to outdated Ubuntu strings lists" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> salut didrocks !
<didrocks> pitti: due to building in an extra ppa, we don't have pkgbinarymangler ran, right?
<didrocks> and so not stripping of the translations?
<didrocks> (nor templates being sent)
<didrocks> pitti: do you have any idea on how we can fix that?
<pitti> didrocks: we can certainly enable pkgbinarymangler on these PPAs?
<pitti> didrocks: don't they run on the distro builders anyway?
<didrocks> pitti: yes, they do
<didrocks> pitti: is it a flag on the ppa, you think?
<pitti> didrocks: infinity would know the details, but I think it's pretty much a flag, yes
<didrocks> hum, infinity is on holidays I guess, but nice that we have a fix for the long term :)
<didrocks> I think seb128 sorted most of the translations by hand right now
<didrocks> so maybe that can wait for infinity to be back
<seb128> yeah, I did manual updates of the templates for raring
<seb128> so no hurry in fixing that
<didrocks> thanks pitti, seb128 :)
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> ooh, awesome, i've broken the automated tests that test the automated test suite https://launchpadlibrarian.net/135291094/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.firefox-trunk_22.0~a1~hg20130325r126106-0ubuntu1~umd1~quantal_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is chromium on arm going? did you manage to get it to run properly at the end?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's running ok here
<seb128> great
<seb128> good work! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> well, it runs ok until my pandaboard freezes
<seb128> do you need another panda or not?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, only if there are spare ones. i wouldn't want to deprive anybody else of one ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will ask about that around the team during the meeting today, just to know where we stand
<seb128> I'm for sure not using mine a lot nowadays
<seb128> I mostly use the nexus for arm testing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you put that new ssd in action yet? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet. my new laptop arrives tomorrow, so it will get some use then :)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> somebody to play with during the easter w.e ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it's in kazakhstan atm
<chrisccoulson> i keep refreshing the UPS page ;)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, infinity is talking in #u-devel :)
<didrocks> oh?
 * didrocks jumps on him
<seb128> pitti, pochu uploaded glib and gvfs it seems
<GunnarHj> Laney: ping?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, he's on holidays for 2 weeks
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks, I'm doing a dist-upgrade now :)
 * rickspencer3 waits to kick tires on latest smart scopes
<didrocks> rickspencer3: there is a rebuild in progress, watchout for partial upgrades ;)
<rickspencer3> yikes!
<rickspencer3> didrocks, it just said everything was to be upgraded
<rickspencer3> it didn't say anything would be held back
<rickspencer3> am I ok?
<ogra_> its a development release, things are supposed to break y'know :)
 * ogra_ hides somewhere 
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you should :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the next rebuild will normally have way quicker serach
<didrocks> search*
 * olli keeps his fingers crossed
<ogra_> (i actually wonder when we'll stop to see that sentence posted on support forums and mailing lists ... i guess thats when we can actually call out a rolling release)
<olli> didrocks, do we have an eta on that rebuild?
<didrocks> olli: without the tests, it's when launchpad is happy to finish building it. So by experience ~ 45 minutes with publication
<olli> oki
<olli> right during the call then, immediate feedback ;)
<didrocks> olli: hem, yeah, around that time :)
<olli> didrocks, so I paid a bit closer attention to my x220 issues
<didrocks> yeah?
<olli> are you using a dock for your laptop?
<didrocks> no, I'm just connected to an external monitor directly
<didrocks>  but no dock/no keyboard, nothing else
<olli> it seems that after a few dock/undocks it slows down
<olli> ok
<didrocks> ah, interesting
<olli> I will file bugs
<didrocks> yes please :)
<didrocks> last time I heard that it was seb128 and it was a hw issue (specific issue when being docked)
<didrocks> I definitively don't want to buy one then :p
<olli> :)
<olli> well, it's also weird that it gets super hot while in the dock
 * olli is not a happy x220 user atm
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for letting me know about Laney.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you know of anybody else who might give a helping hand with the Urdu fonts bug?
<didrocks> olli: yeah, I can definitively tell you I don't experience that (despite I guess heavy computation) on my x220, but without any dock
<olli> :) yeah, I don't stress my laptop too much, heavy google doc usage probably doesn't count ;)
<olli> anyhow, I'll see if I can find more information
<didrocks> olli: and emails I guess :-)
<didrocks> olli: well, hangouts are quite CPU-intensive it seems
<didrocks> but yeah, keep us in touch
<seb128> GunnarHj, not really, maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll do.
<rickspencer3> didrocks, am I dreaming, or is the dash much faster today?
<rickspencer3> the local content seems to be loading faster
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hum, you didn't get the improvments yet, so either dreaming either the server-side maybe being faster (which is the case for me)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok
<rickspencer3> wikipedia and stuff still seem the same
<didrocks> there are few fixes on some scopes that can impact the speed as well
<didrocks> rickspencer3: but wait on the incoming builds to breath :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, hmmm, I searched for "grateful dead" and didn't get the reference scope
<didrocks> rickspencer3: if the scope timeouted, yeah
<rickspencer3> gotcha
<rickspencer3> also "Grateful Dead" gets different results ;)
<didrocks> roh, really?
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> confirmed
<rickspencer3> didrocks, the local content just seems way snappier for some reason
<rickspencer3> I'm looking forward to the later improvements
<didrocks> great :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Still two tasks at bug 952185 waiting to be sponsored. Should I resubscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 952185 in gdm (Ubuntu Precise) "~/.pam_environment not parsed by default" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952185
<seb128> GunnarHj, sure
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> hey GunnarHj (don't tell me off for being here :p) - looks like there's some confusion in that bug about what the default should be? Anyway, you might want something like https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fontconfig_packaging_tips#Registering_a_font_in_default_families
<Laney> don't forget to make sure data/pkg-depends in l-s is right too
 * Laney goes away again
<pitti> hey Laney, enjoying your holidays? in the snow?
<pitti> Laney: I pwned your favourite package, glib, today :)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks, seems to be a useful document!
<mterry> jdstrand, we have a MIR that needs some security attention: bug 1157732
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157732 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[MIR] circle of friends" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157732
<mterry> kenvandine, on the above, do you think the qtdeclarative tests that need glx could be maybe run as a dep8 test?
<jdstrand> mterry: yep, I've been pinged on it
<mterry> jdstrand, OK, thanks  :)
<jdstrand> mterry: I can tell you without even looking at it that another xml parser is not attractive
<jdstrand> but I need to actually look at it. hopefully I'll start today
<jdstrand> erf, a js backend
<jdstrand> meh
<kenvandine> mterry, maybe, it is possible it should work in xfvb, but there is a bug in xfvb
<kenvandine> mterry, seb128 pointed me at an old bug that breaks Xephyr
<kenvandine> we'll need to figure this out for lots of things, like the shell, and any of qml apps
<seb128> kenvandine, the fix just got uploaded to raring (for xephyr)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> i'll test that again
<kenvandine> mlankhorst, do you think the fix for bug 1079096 might also affect xvfb?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079096 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xephyr does not have GLX" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079096
<mterry> jdstrand, I knew you'd be happy about that MIR  :)
<mlankhorst> kenvandine: presumably you need to do the same thing there
<mlankhorst> kenvandine: and if you read at the bug report, it's just a matter of checking whether x 1.13 includes it or not
<kenvandine> mlankhorst, ah... so i guess it would be a new patch for that
<mlankhorst> yeah like the one linked for vfb in the bug description
<kenvandine> mlankhorst, ah, cool there is a patch for vfb too :)
<seb128> sarnold, hey, what's the conclusion of your systemd-shim security review? I just uploaded the new version from desrt with the detect_virtualization() fix, was that all was needed?
<kenvandine> mterry, guess what... xvfb-run does provide glx... if the host system doesn't have nvidia :)
 * kenvandine tries the tests on intel
<seb128> hehe
<sarnold> seb128: I also asked desrt to replace calls to 'mv' with rename(2); I'd like it done before shipping :) but it shouldn't block inclusion or shipping.
<seb128> sarnold, ack, anything else? I'm trying to get that transition to land before we hit hard freeze for raring
<sarnold> seb128: nothing urgent, no
<seb128> sarnold, so +1 from you if we make sure we fix the mv issue before release?
<sarnold> seb128: yes
<seb128> mterry, did you ack that MIR or was your comment meant as "I will review for MIR once security/FFe is done"?
<seb128> sarnold, thanks, and thanks for the detailed reviews ;-)
<sarnold> seb128: my pleasure :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, since when did xvfb provide glx?
<chrisccoulson> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/101/ARCH=i386,label=adt/testReport/junit/content.canvas.test/webgl/test_webgl_conformance_test_suite_html/
<chrisccoulson> i've never managed to get it to work ;)
<kenvandine> according to google some people have had success :)
<kenvandine> and
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you try on precise?
<kenvandine> i just ran "xvfb-run -a glxinfo"
<kenvandine> and it worked
<kenvandine> on an intel box
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, only on raring
<kenvandine> on my nvidia box it doesn't
<seb128> chrisccoulson, glx support is buggy on quantal/raring, at least in some ways, see http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=ac1a60e7b6f06fd075cc5bf55d6bc67206a01d29
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<rickspencer3> hey seb128 it looks like my panel crashed about 10 minutes ago :/
<rickspencer3> around when I got disconnected from my wireless
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we just got the fix for xephyr uploaded to raring, we should probably backport the vfb one as well
<seb128> rickspencer3, did you get apport to pop up/report the bug?
<rickspencer3> seb128, no
<rickspencer3> I guess it's frozen, not crashed
<seb128> rickspencer3, is it running? ps aux | grep unity-panel-service ?
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's not just me that's seeing unity-panel-service crash fairly frequently?
<rickspencer3> seb128,
<seb128> it happens frequently on my nexus, not on my laptop
<rickspencer3> rick      2197  0.1  0.9 609432 18556 ?        Sl   07:35   0:07 /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<seb128> rickspencer3, hum, not sure what's going on, maybe ask on #ubuntu-unity (sorry, we are having a meeting here in 1 min ;-)
<rickspencer3> ack
<rickspencer3> o/
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, qengho, didrocks, kenvandine, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente, desrt: hey, it's meeting time
<didrocks> hey
<robru> hey hey
<Sweetsha1k> o/
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-03-26
<cyphermox> yo!
<seb128> I hope everybody is doing well and ready for raring hard freeze coming soon
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Marketing/Events/ImpressSprint2013, getting tinderbox builders up to shape, 4.0.2rc1/2 prep
<Sweetshark> seb128: thats all.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey hey.
<qengho> - Getting reliable chromoium-browser cross-compiling working to avoid problem with size of code at link time.
<qengho> - Deferring much of last week's many tasks.  Made progress on a few.  Will come back to them as I can:  autopkgtest, AMZN extension packaging for firefox, upstream suggestions on packaging, fewer embedded libraries and preferring system libraries, using actual upstream release orig tarball, new lintian errors.  Will return to these once armhf is really nice.
<qengho> - Major to-do:  Test chromium-browser on more armhf hardware.
<qengho> EOF.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> did you guys get chromium to behave on arm at the end, including precise?
<qengho> seb128: well, it builds natively by dynlinking everything.
<seb128> ok, moving on
<qengho> But, that's not great.
<chrisccoulson> well, sort of. it's still using bundled libraries, but the main binary is split in to several smaller shared objects
<chrisccoulson> to make it linkable
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to experiment with making this more coarsely split, as webkit is roughly half of the total size of chromium
<chrisccoulson> it may be possible to just split webkit out of it ;)
<chrisccoulson> (and still have it link)
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks chrisccoulson, qengho
<chrisccoulson> but yeah, the current situation isn't ideal, but is probably the best short-term solution
<seb128> didrocks, hey? ;-)
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> * We now have a daily release migration process at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease
<didrocks> * Still progress on the 100 scopes. Delayed the release of the feature on the 1st of April
<didrocks> * We have now the in dash payment merged into the same 100scopes ppa. Please test
<didrocks> * Bootstrapping the discussion again for having touch apps ready in a raring ppa
<didrocks> .
 * seb128 is running the scopes ppa but didn't play much with the in dash payment, that seems like a plan to make us spend more money :p
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<kenvandine> hehw
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> * Bug fixes for libaccounts-glib, account-plugins, signon, signon-ui and gnome-control-center-signon
<kenvandine> * Fixed up build failures for UOA related packages for quantal that was blocking phablet CI builds
<kenvandine> * Got basic autopilot tests in gwibber, not useful yet but I got the infrastructure in place.  I'll add more tests this week.
<kenvandine> * Working on getting tests running in qtdeclarative5 during package build, it might just work now with xvfb for non-nvidia systems.
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<seb128> do you still aim at landing the friends stack on the CD for raring?
<kenvandine> yes!
<kenvandine> just waiting on the MIR :)
<seb128> how is that going? what is missing?
<kenvandine> just the MIR :)
<kenvandine> security reviews for 2 qt packages
<kenvandine> and tests running in qtdeclarative5
<seb128> ok
<robru> there's a couple bugs that I'd rather not ship in raring, hoping to fix those today
<kenvandine> or mterry saying that is ok :)
<seb128> good luck with that
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<didrocks> kenvandine: you told me the tradeoff was daily releasing the sdk :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you get to it? :)
<didrocks> I saw the stack, but it wasn't deployed
<kenvandine> didrocks, not yet... but soon :)
<mlankhorst> g'day mates
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah i need to get it on jenkins
 * didrocks can't wait for it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, anything blocking the deployement?
<seb128> or just need to find an hour to sit down and do it ?
<seb128> you guys seem busy on -unity, moving on
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> tons of xorg-server fixes related to hotplugging and the plymouth race
<mlankhorst> done with it \o/
<mlankhorst> not much else here
<seb128> mlankhorst, bug fixes \o/
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<mlankhorst> yeah the big 'xserver fails on fast boots' bug
<seb128> mlankhorst, do you have a bug number for reference?
<mlankhorst> too many
<mlankhorst> depending on what exactly happened and on whether you had a hybrid or not
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/982889
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982889 in plymouth "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> #1157614
<seb128> (I'm curious to know if that's bug #873495)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873495 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "LightDM fails to start after nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates are installed (upstart job issue)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873495
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, there?
<cyphermox> yes!
<seb128> hey ;-)
<mlankhorst> seb128: nope, been busy purely on open source drivers
<cyphermox> so, I've enabled bluetooth on the nexus 7 last week (for command-line, not quite with a gui and easy stuff yet)
<cyphermox> we've had some small disagreements on how to do it so things are still changing a bit
<seb128> cyphermox, \o/
<cyphermox> waiting for a nexus 4 to be able to enable *that* too
<cyphermox> otherwise, I did prepare libhud-qt, phablet-tools, hud2.0, qmenumodel for daily release, pending review and finishing up
<cyphermox> that's all from me :)
<seb128> nice, more daily landing ;-)
<cyphermox> yup, soon!
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> hi
<mterry> - MIR work for scopes and gwibber
<mterry> - Deja Dup work:
<mterry>   - for smoothing when we hit the servers (we were always starting at midnight UTC)
<mterry>   - for being more idle (using chrt --idle)
<mterry>   - for fixing more tmpfs issues
<mterry> - More phablet greeter work, but nothing landing yet
<mterry> EOF
<mterry> You asked about the gwibber MIR?
<seb128> mterry, I asked about systemd-shim earlier
<seb128> but kenvandine mentioned that friends&co are waiting on MIR as well
<mterry> seb128, oh, I'll get back to you after the meeting then, I don't have that bug in front of me
<seb128> mterry, ok, thanks
<mterry> Yeah, the issue with friends is security and tests
<seb128> kenvandine mentioned that, seems it's being tracked/actively worked
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> robru, hey
<robru> * Released 2.4.5 of unity-firefox-extension
<robru> * Released 2.4.14 of webapps-applications
<robru> * Created a transitional package to ease the introduction of unity-asset-pool package.
<robru> * Progressed (slowly) the five phablet packages that I'm trying to land in raring, but they're mostly blocked on libhud still.
<robru> * Fixed some margin bugs in Gwibber QML.
<robru> * Linkify URLs in Friends backend
<robru> * Auto-include @mention when replying to tweets.
<robru> * Wrote some keepalive code for Friends that allows it to better handle rapid, near-concurrent requests.
<robru> * Fixed an unhandled exception that occaisionally happened during Friends startup.
<robru> * Discovered that flickr support in Friends was actually totally broken -- fixed it.
<robru> * Dropped obsolete GObject imports from lp:bzr-dbus
<robru> EOF
<seb128> robru, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Posted OpenPrinting project ideas for the Google Summer of Code 2013: https://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/gsoc/google-summer-code-2013-openprinting-projects, mainly MuPDF integration for a mobile printing stack
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code mentoring organization application for the Linux Foundation, where OpenPrinting is part of.
<tkamppeter> - Talked with Ubuntu Touch team and Ghostscript upstreams about the ligtweight MuPDF as PDF renderer for Ubuntu Touch.
<tkamppeter> - Bug fixes on cups, cups-filters, and system-config-printer, especially to make the new Bonjour-based broadcasting and browsing of shared printers reliably work.
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you have any link to the discussions with the touch team and ghostscript upstream about mupdf?
<seb128> tkamppeter, I'm not sure why we think it's a better option than our tested poppler codebase (out of "upstream marking speech is good" ;-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, it was a meeting last Thu on #ubuntu-touch-meeting, the one about the PDF display app.
<seb128> hum, that channel doesn't seem to be logged :-(
<tkamppeter> seb128, Poppler has some problems, like producing awkward, non-viable print output for mobile and not being able to save filled forms.
<tkamppeter> seb128, they have logged it with a meeting bot.
<seb128> tkamppeter, let's discuss it after this meeting, but sure poppler is not perfect, but no code is and we know the poppler limitations and bugs, we don't know the mupdf one, it might have lot of segfaults, rendering issues, performance bugs, etc
<seb128> we will not know until it goes stress tested on random documents from lot of users
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi
<attente> threw away some progress on the keyboard indicator because upstream is closer to what we want to do for the keyboard work, so we'll work off that instead and submit bug fixes
<attente> currently investigating why ibus-1.5.1 is broken, more continuing on the keyboard/IM work this week
<attente> EOF
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what do you mean "upstream is closer to what we want to do"?
<seb128> their indicator is js in gnome-shell no?
<attente> more along the lines of the backend; upstream is already combining keyboard layouts and IMs into input sources
<seb128> ah, I see, using ibus for managing everything
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> thanks seb128
<seb128> desrt, here? you mentioned you would be out for some hours but I didn't ask when you would leave ;-)
<seb128> I will assume you are out
<seb128> moving on
<seb128> that let me: usually desktop updates, bugs fixes, SRUs, spec tracking
<seb128> joined some discussions about power management and system settings plans as well
<seb128> that's basically it
<seb128>  
<seb128> did I forget anyone this week? ;-)
<seb128> comments/questions/...?
<attente> seb128, should we still talk to the ubuntu kylin about how they're doing IMs?
<seb128> attente, tvoss organized a first meeting about IMs yesterday (that was announced on ubuntu-devel@ list), I guess you didn't see the email? (sorry, I should have pinged your directly about that)
<seb128> attente, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyYIZvbPceI if you want to watch the video
<seb128> attente, but don't worry we mostly came out with "need investigation on lot of topics"
<seb128> attente, summary is on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-input-methods
<attente> seb128, ok, thanks, will look over it
<seb128> attente, I will include you on the followup discussion and make sure you know about the next meeting ;-)
<seb128>  
<seb128> other questions/comments for the meeting?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks everyone
<bcurtiswx> on boot what gives you the pretty ubuntu text with the round white dots? right now i see an ascii version :(
<bcurtiswx> and on shutdown too
<sarnold> bcurtiswx: I think that's plymouth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<bcurtiswx> hmm, says my default is the logo, but it's not showing it. guess i'll debug
<mterry> seb128, btw, regarding systemd-shim, I need to review it once more for maintainability.  Will do so now
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> desrt, seb128: systemd-shim seems fine.  But sarnold asked for the detect_virtualization thing to be fixed, so once that is, we're good to go
<seb128> mterry, it's fixed in the upload I did just before the meeting
<seb128> v1
<mterry> seb128, guh, you're too fast for me
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the review ;-)
<mterry> seb128, approved
<seb128> mterry, thank you
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> see you on Thursday guys!
<desrt> seb128, mterry: nice, thanks
<mterry> infinity, I'm guessing that Debian will package telepathy-qt for qt5 in a new source...  Do you have any insight on that?  (you're listed as an uploader)
<infinity> mterry: I haven't touched tp-qt since I worked for Collabora, so slightly out of touch.
<mterry> infinity, OK
<rostam> HI please help I get zip2 error after command: pbuilder-dist precise create. here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650612/
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, desktoppers ...
<rickspencer3> gvfsd-http has been giving me a lot of grief the last week or so
<rickspencer3> I never really heard of it until it started crashing
<rickspencer3> now it sometimes seems to take up a lot of resources
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3 aight. Is throwing apport dialogues or are you noticing b/c of resource hoggage ?
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3 and by chance have a bug #?
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, first apport, now it sometimes shows up in top when my system is boggy
<jasoncwarner_> ok
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, buy #1055993
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, rickspencer3 . will look into it
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-27
<RAOF> 'Tis the season for SRU requests!
<duflu> ... tra la la la la, la la la la?
<duflu> Oh, pretty new raring wallpapers. I missed that.
<RAOF> duflu: Oooh, yeah!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Fix it so that dynamic wallpapers work in unity-greeter, damnit :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, fix it yourself :)
<darkxst> pitti, is a g-i update coming?
<maxb> Does Totem count as 'desktop' or is there a more relevant place to talk about it? (I'm wondering if I should be making more noise about bug 1158594, as a regression in the default video player is fairly notable)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1158594 in totem (Ubuntu) "Video is too yellow/bright, as if a grossly exaggerated gamma transform is applied (raring regression)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158594
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> darkxst: yes, working on it; it needs glib 2.36.0, so that needs to build in Debian exp first
<darkxst> pitti, ok np
<mlankhorst> g'day
<darkxst> pitti, another question, we currently patch gvfs to install the new goa modules, would there be some way we can incorparate this into the main archive? http://pastebin.com/2zckE7s1
<pitti> darkxst: I'm not entirely sure; we certainly want that for Debian, though
<pitti> darkxst: can we wait with this question until seb128 gets online?
<darkxst> pitti, sure
<pitti> darkxst: that doesn't need any additional build deps?
<pitti> like libgoa-1.0-dev ?
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<pitti> darkxst: so that's not in your debdiff
<darkxst> Pitti, sorry that was an old debdiff
<pitti> darkxst: ah, I can apply it to Debian for now, debian has 3.7.91-1+b1
<darkxst> pitti, ok this is the right one http://pastebin.com/PmBkKFWr
<pitti> darkxst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651492/ ?
<darkxst> pitti, yes looks good
<pitti> darkxst: configure.ac checks for that version
<pitti> ok, test-building
 * pitti uploads g-i 1.36.0 to Debian exp, will sync in a few hours when it's imported into LP
<darkxst> yes, I had the version check in there one stage, but lost it at some point
<pitti> darkxst: builds fine, I committed that to the Debian packaging branch
<pitti> we can't build that in Ubuntu yet as our goa version is too old
<sarnold> anyone here have ops in #ubuntu-server? plan_1 probably needs a +q or +b
<darkxst> yes I know that, but its painful trying to keep it up to date in the ppa.
<darkxst> I guess I was kinda hoping we could either update goa, or put some if $GOA_VERSION magic so its just a rebuild required for each update
<pitti> darkxst: I don't think it's a problem to update goa in raring, as we don't use it in the default desktop
<pitti> we should coordinate that with seb128
<darkxst> ok
<jibel> good morning
<seb128> hey desktopers
<mlankhorst> g'daay
<darkxst> seb128, hi, was talking to pitti before about updating goa
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<darkxst> and adding the new goa modules to gvfs
<seb128> darkxst, pitti: hey
<seb128> darkxst, I was pondering just dropping goa and building eds and co without it...
<seb128> since we use uoa in Ubuntu
<darkxst> seb128, we kinda need it though
<seb128> or not
<seb128> we have uoa
<darkxst> seb128, as in ubuntu GNOME
<pitti> "drop" would mean "drop build deps and move package to universe"?
<darkxst> and re-patching gvfs everytime there is an update is a pain
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> well, like that we now need to re-patch gvfs from debian on each update, and you need to re-re-patch it back to the Debian version
<pitti> so for GNOME ubuntu it would be better to directly take the debian exp version
<seb128> pitti, btw your gvfs update brings libsystemd-login0 in, is that wanted?
<pitti> seb128: not deliberately
<seb128> pitti, Debian added a build-depends on libsystemd-login-dev
<pitti> (for raring, anyway)
<seb128> pitti, which is in the version you used to do the 1.16 update
<pitti> ah, it's used in the udisks2 monitor
<pitti> it doesn't change behaviour if logind is not running, but if the extra depends is a problem I can take it out again
<seb128> darkxst, pitti: in any case there is a limit of how much we can do GNOME without Ubuntu bits in Ubuntu, it's going to get harder and harder
<pitti> seb128: actually, with ubuntu moving away from gnome piece by piece it should get easier again?
<seb128> darkxst, pitti: like if apps like shotwell have a build-time option for goa or uoa we will build them with ubuntu online account, not goa
<seb128> or you need 2 builds of shotwell with different flags/patch
<seb128> it's a pain to start "forking" apps
<seb128> shotwell as an example
<seb128> going to be the same of e-d-s and other stuff
<pitti> seb128: uploaded gvfs without the systemd-logind dep
<darkxst> many of these things are dynamically loaded modules?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: so that you get your 24 kB back :)
<seb128> darkxst, no, some are, but most software don't want that complexity
<pitti> so it seems to me that dropping goa into universe, updating it to 3.7, and using it for ubuntu gnome only seems the right thing?
<seb128> pitti, ;-) I was more unsure if that would have any side effect, I noticed because gvfs was on hold in my "upgrade"
<pitti> seb128: no, it doesn't
<seb128> pitti, don't you need libsoup 2.42 for goa 3.7?
<pitti> peut-être, je ne sais pas
<seb128> I think you do
 * seb128 checks
<seb128> libsoup-2.4 >= 2.41
<seb128> yep, you do
<seb128> too late to update that one in raring though
<seb128> they went through quite some changes this cycle
<seb128> like they dropped libsoup-gnome and merged the features in libsoup
<seb128> and that impact on several components in the default installation
<pitti> we can sort that out in sleazy, though
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> and raring will stay reasonably stable now, so ubuntu gnome should have little trouble
<darkxst> gnome have a habit of breaking stuff post-freeze ;(
<darkxst> pitti, seb128, what are the chances of landing the newly release spidermonkey and updated gjs in universe for raring?
<seb128> darkxst, that was briefly discussed on the lists a few weeks ago, nobody seemed interested or picked it up, I guess it's late now
<seb128> you can try asking for a FFe
<darkxst> seb128, I know its late
<darkxst> has taken about 4 months of prodding mozilla people and even patching their build systems to make it happen
<seb128> I'm not fond of adding another version of a javascript engine without transitionning/replacing the old one
<darkxst> seb128, except the benefits of the new engine for gnome-shell/gjs are huge
<seb128> it's not like g-s was not working well atm
<darkxst> seb128, its leaks like a sieve
<darkxst> and there are regular deadlocks caused by GC
<seb128> will teach them to write their shell in js? :p
<seb128> joke aside, it's not my call
<seb128> file a FFe if you feel strongly about it
<darkxst> seb128, couchDB cannot transition to the new spidermonkey
<seb128> darkxst, so we have an issue..
<seb128> (if we still care about couchdb)
<darkxst> they are using illegal JS syntax as a core feature of their user plugin system
<darkxst> I don't really care about couchdb, but I presume others might
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> as said, not my call
<seb128> file the FFe and see what they say
<darkxst> ok will do
<seb128> security might be fine with having 2 copies of libgjs in universe
<darkxst> we don't need 2 copies of gjs
<seb128> sorry, libmozjs
<darkxst> the new gjs works perfectly with g-s 3.6
<seb128> which is actually the security sensitive bit I guess
<darkxst> I would have thought the security sensitive bit, is downloading random g-s extensions?
<darkxst> i.e from outside the vetted code on e.g.o
<seb128> you are speaking about gnome-shell there
<seb128> not about having 2 copies of a javascript engine in the archive
<seb128> which might each have security issues in their code
<seb128> and might be used by random users/apps
<seb128> ideally we would drop the old one and migrate to the new one and support only that one
<seb128> but I don't see that happening for raring
<seb128> especially that stuff like couchdb can't be easily ported as you said
<darkxst> well I am no security expert, but that seems like the biggest weak point, its really not hard to get web folks to excute random shell command, and/or download from random ppa's etc.
<darkxst> anyway will file a FFe
<mhr3> xnox, ping?
<xnox> mhr3: hola =)
<mhr3> xnox, hey, you mentioned you'd be able to help us with s-c review and generating the indices, right?
<xnox> mhr3: yes.
<mhr3> (cc: jamesh) ^
<mhr3> xnox, i think this will need some help and review - https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/archive-index/app-install
<xnox> mhr3: I'm confused which branch it's based on....
<mhr3> on the one mvo suggested
<mhr3> afiar
<xnox> yeah =) me got merge-proposal wrong way around.
<mhr3> xnox, i see it just got mp-ed, so pls take a look at it, we'd need it asap
<xnox> mhr3: yeah, looking.
<xnox> mvo: I think I did last extraction the wrong way.... =(
<mhr3> xnox, thx a lot! :)
<xnox> mhr3: right, I'll generate new app-install-data, send it to a ppa or somewhere & then you will be able to test s-c. Do we already have scopes in the archive?
<xnox> or do I need to scan the test ppa?
<mhr3> xnox, you need the smart-scopes ppa
<mhr3> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation
<xnox> ack.
<darkxst> seb128, I suspect I would bring down launchpad if I provide a debdiff of the new spidermonkey engine vs 185 ;) (as requested in ffe wiki
<darkxst> hmm or I misread they want a diff of the non-existant upstream changelog
<seb128> darkxst, the goal is to try to figure out what changed and how risky the changes are
<darkxst> seb128, even the mozilla guys can't really keep track of what changed!
<seb128> darkxst, doesn't speak good for your ffe...
<seb128> that doesn't seem like the sort of change we want to see landing late
<darkxst> 2 years is a long time!
<seb128> right
<darkxst> anyway, I guess we could just land it in the ppa, for now
<darkxst> but the issue around having 2 seperate mozjs version will continue well into S
<seb128> right, we need to decide if that's an issue or not
<darkxst> seb128, ok, so how do we go about that ? this is going to likely be a continuing theme, with hopefully regular release from here on in
<darkxst> i.e. mozjs24 in November will break, everything again
<seb128> well, if we could keep only one or two versions at a time that would be good
<seb128> we just need to figure out how we roll
<darkxst> and I guess their is a catch 22 issue, most projects wont port to a version, until the distros carry it
<seb128> would be easier if they had a forward compatibility story...
<darkxst> although, on the plus side, once all the upstream patches filter down to the various releases, they should actually be esr point releases
<seb128> but go GNOME for basing their shell on an abi unstable stack
<darkxst> I pretty sure all this happened after the fact
<darkxst> i.e mozilla abandoning any promise of ABI/API stability for the JS engine, all happened well after GNOME had already locking into their choice
<darkxst> and actually porting gjs was not that bad, although the complete lack of documentation probably made it take 3x as long as it might have
<darkxst> I have *spent* far more time, bugging mozilla for the release!
<darkxst> anyway I can't really speak for the history of all of it, but my understanding is, that at the time gjs was far more mature than any of the alternatives
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, the bottom line is that the lower number of javascript engines we have to support the better
<seb128> but I'm sure we can get the new version in
<seb128> it's just really late for raring
<darkxst>     things move slowly in mozilla land!
<darkxst> the release was supposed to happen mid Feb after the patches landed
<darkxst> and actually most of the patches havent even landed yet even though they are r+
<darkxst> anyway regardless of all that, at the very least it would be good to have it there for S opening
<darkxst> upstream have already switched to it for gjs master
<darkxst> although I suppose that doesnt even matter, since ubuntu is now a cycle behind ;(
<seb128> darkxst, right
<darkxst> anyway I am now going to smash both my monitors since they keep turning off every 3secs, and then go to bed
<seb128> darkxst, thanks for the work on that and sorry things are not easier to land
<darkxst> seb128, I understand its way late in the cycle now.
<seb128> darkxst, it's also that gnome-shell/gjs isn't our priority
<seb128> so people will pay less attention to those
<darkxst> seb128, well that I don't get, I mean obviously we would maintain the packages
<seb128> darkxst, "we" being?
<darkxst> seb128, ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> gnome3-team
<seb128> darkxst, you are wanting to support security fixes for libmozjs and all its rdepends in the archive?
<seb128> including couchdb etc
<seb128> if you throw a javascript engine in the archive you can't claim it's for gnome-shell only
<seb128> you need to proper support it and all its users
<darkxst> hmm right, ok scrap that idea!
<seb128> ;-)
<darkxst> that said, I don;t see any security fixes in the 185 packaging
<seb128> no, because mozilla probably doesn't do security work for standalone libmozjs
<darkxst> so perhaps I just wait for mbiebl package it up, then we can sync it ;)
<seb128> which is another good reason to try to limit the use of that lib
<darkxst> seb128, they have point releases every 6 weeks in the esr branch, which are purely just security fixes
<seb128> they do roll releases and ensure abi compat for those?
<darkxst> they have promised to roll releases, once all the versioning stuff had landed
<seb128> ok, let's see how that goes
<darkxst> and abi compat should be assured, unless they really had to do something strange to fix the security issue
<darkxst> seb128, I would guess more likely to start in 24 series
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> darkxst, thanks for the details
<seb128> lunch time here
<seb128> bbiab
<darkxst> bed time here, cya
<desrt> ughhhh
<ogra_> desrt, bad day ?
<desrt> sick :(
<ogra_> uhh, go to bed
<jcastro_> ah yes, finally, we can be free from the tyranny of atd
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> did it attack you in your sleep and the like ?
<jcastro_> no, just commenting on the thread on -devel about removing atd
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i was just wondering about "tyranny" ... i mssed the irnoy tags i think
<ogra_> *missed the irony
<jcastro_> every time we remove something "UNIX" I feel a little bit of pride and happiness
<jcastro_> I guess it's just me
<seb128> jcastro_, you probably like systemd then ;-)
<jcastro_> let's not get crazy
<jcastro_> but I'm sure we can replace atd with systemd right?
<desrt> yes.  it does that too.
<desrt> of course.
<desrt> if i get some time this weekend i'm going to rip out my sink in the kitchen
<desrt> because, you know..... systemd now
<ogra_> desrt, when does systemd grow an input layer and display server btw ?
<ogra_> :)
<desrt> ogra_: i give it another year, tops
<seb128> lol, not friday guys!
<desrt> maybe sooner if we release mir early =)
 * ogra_ is sure its friday somewhere ... in a parallel universe :)
<dobey> well bother. i just installed skype from software-center without any crashing. only problem was that the icon on the launcher never updated, so i thought it wasn't actually installing it
<seb128> dobey, hey
<seb128> dobey, I assigned you 2 s-c bugs that were ranking high on the errors tracker, I hope it's ok
<seb128> dobey, let me know if you prefer those assigned to a team or tracked differently
<dobey> oh, it seems all the reports are from 12.10
<seb128> dobey, the bugs I assigned to you? should not, I did pick "13.04" as release on e.u.c
<seb128> but maybe nobody reported them to launchpad from raring
<dobey> well, there are no dups on launchpad it seems
<dobey> but https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=software-center%3Atrans-failed%3Aerror-dep-resolution-failed shows "Ubuntu 12.10" for almost all the errors from today and yesterday
<dobey> also, the infinite scroll stuff is annoying as heck, because it's slow and causes the footer to constantly move down :)
<dobey> "openswan: racoon: Depends: ipsec-tools (= 1:0.8.0-14ubuntu2) but 1:0.8.0-14ubuntu2 is to be installed"
<dobey> lol wtf
<dobey> that's the only one i've seen so far on 13.04 in that list, and that's on armhf
<seb128> dobey, well, the bug might be the same on 12.10
<dobey> i'm sure it is
<seb128> dobey, the table shows 184 reports on 5.5.4, 91 on .5, 4+7 on .6
<seb128> it's just that there is a magnitude less users on raring
<dobey> but errors.ubuntu.com makes it hard for me to find useful data on it, because there are no dupes on lp, and the bug on lp only shows one of the failure cases, which when i tried, doesn't fail.
<seb128> dobey, that's a side effect on a package being broken/not installable?
<dobey> seb128: that specific crash seems to be, yes
<seb128> ok
<dobey> or at least, it's caused by install failure. i didn't go through all the error reports, but the ones i looked at were package not installable issues
<seb128> desrt, did you have any distro specific systemd patch for "can-ntp" to work?
<desrt> no
<desrt> it's implemented the same way as it is upstream
<desrt> and lennart took my patch into the new version of systemd (which already had a release)
<seb128> desrt, we have 198 which includes it
<seb128> desrt, I'm wondering why clicking on the property in d-feet doesn't give me a value
<seb128> desrt, or rather I'm trying to figure why I can't select "time from internet" in the indicator-datetime g-c-c panel
<chrisccoulson> awesome,
<chrisccoulson> /dev/sda2       454G  5.3G  426G   2% /
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<seb128> nice
 * seb128 wants
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128,
<chrisccoulson> Mem:         15924       5131      10792          0        161       3845
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, make sure to watch your laptop at the next rally :p
<chrisccoulson> hah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess it's nice and smooth, especially with a new install ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's running quite slick
<desrt> seb128: hmmm.
<desrt> seb128: are you sure timedated got restarted properly after the upgrade?
<desrt> i did some testing of the old systemd with our vendor patch against our datetime panel
<desrt> and also did some testing of the new patch against fedora with upstream gnome panel
<desrt> in both cases it properly detected the availability of ntp
<desrt> and fwiw, the 'time from internet' option in the panel is only disabled when the property exists _and_ is false
<desrt> so a missing property would not cause it to be greyed out
 * desrt updates his raring
<desrt> is there a command that essentially produces the output of for i in `dpkg -l | cut whatever`; do apt-cache policy $i | grep '**'; done, but also with the package name in question on the same line?
<seb128> desrt, we have the new systemd/timedated for some days and I reboot every morning
<seb128> desrt, what are you to do with that command? see if you are using ppa versions?
<desrt> ya.  exactly :)
<desrt> that_command | grep ppa... would be great
<seb128> desrt, dpkg -l | grep ~
<seb128> if ppas are not crazy they use a version with ~
<desrt> my ppa is often crazy :)
<desrt> plus... the distro often uses those versions too
<seb128> desrt, we don't record the source of the packages
<seb128> desrt, if you use the same version as the archive no tools will be able to tell you where you got the installed one
<desrt> huh
<desrt> then how does apt know to reinstall the archive version over top of he same version that i build locally?
<seb128> desrt, so I guess you are saying it works for you?
<desrt> seb128: it worked when i tested.  i'm updating everything so i can test again.
<seb128> desrt, does it reinstall versions? could be luck or md5sum
<seb128> but the md5 just tell you that your version is not the archive one
<seb128> not where it's coming from
<seb128> desrt, let me know if you get the bug/or not and if I can help testing
<desrt> seb128: what is the bug, specifically?  'automatically update time from internet' is greyed?
<desrt> in current raring?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> seb128: seeing the issue.  will investigate.
<seb128> desrt,
<seb128> $ dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest="org.freedesktop.timedate1" /org/freedesktop/timedate1 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get string:"org.freedesktop.timedate1" string:"CanNTP"
<seb128> method return sender=:1.546 -> dest=:1.561 reply_serial=2
<seb128>    variant       boolean false
<desrt> seb128: interesting.  looks like upstream changed behaviour in timedated
<seb128>  
<seb128> ah
<desrt> it looks for ntp implementations by searching in /etc/systemd/ntp-units.d
<desrt> this allows you to have ntpd vs. chrony, for example
<ogra_> ohmy
<desrt> it used to default to 'ntpd.service' if none was found
<desrt> seems that the new version no longer has the default, so if we have no files there, it assume we have no ntp implementation
<desrt> i'll have systemd-shim install a file and that ought to fix it
<desrt> oh good... it allows an alternate path in /usr/lib as well
 * desrt hates having crap in /etc by defaul
<xnox> seb128: is there qt/kde messaging-menu for KDE plasma available? cause libindicate works on KDE upstream release, but I can't seem to find the messaging-menu port for kde.
<seb128> not that I know
<seb128> larsu, ^
<xnox> seb128: i ported a few things to messaging-menu & dropped pointless build-deps on linindicate from things that were ported. Thus reverse-depends src:libindicate is getting very small.
<seb128> good
<larsu> xnox: thanks! There are no qt bindings yet as far as I know...
<xnox> larsu: so only messaging-menu apps work on Unity/Gnome desktop && only libindicate apps work on KDE desktop. \o/
<xnox> .... wait /o\
<marga> desrt, you around?
<marga> desrt, I'm being pestered by this SIGBUS error :(
<marga> I don't know what but something must have changed recently to start causing this more and more.
<marga> Maybe there was an update to gnome-screensaver that makes it want to read dconf values while the screen is locked or something like that.
<marga> Anyway, I'm going to try to find a way of catching the SIGBUS thing, that you already told me was not easy at all, so I'd appreciate any help.
<seb128> marga, hey, re your -data missing package issue, the arch all binaries are built on i386 and only listed in the debs resulting from the build on that arch
<seb128> if you went in the launchpad ui to download the debs
<marga> seb128, yes, I figured it out eventually, but was very confused for a while :)
<seb128> it can be confusing indeed
<marga> I was particularly confused about the package not being in the build-log
<marga> Now it makes sense, thanks.
<seb128> marga, yw
<desrt> marga: :(
<desrt> marga: all i can say is that this is fixed in raring :/
<desrt> and it's not easily backportable
<pitti> cyphermox: some initial working testcases for wpa_supplicant, FYI: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/networktest.py
<pitti> happy Easter holidays everyone! I'll be back next Wednesday, off IRC; I'll read email sporadically
<desrt> seb128: so i can fix this issue fairly easily, but there is a bit of a packaging issue
<seb128> desrt, oh?
<desrt> seb128: systemd services (timedated) will look in /usr/lib for the ntp unit files... but you setup the libdir of systemd-shim for multiarch
<seb128> I don't set up anything, debhelper does that
<seb128> it's easy enough to override the configure call to use the correct --libdir=
<seb128> I will put it back to /usr/lib
<desrt> i could also just hardcode the install path for the unit file
<desrt> since according to the documentation it uses a fixed path
<desrt> so installing to a fixed path probably makes sense
<desrt> namely  /usr/lib/systemd/ntp-units.d/
<seb128> desrt, wfm
<desrt> k
<desrt> i'll do a new systemd-shim soon
<desrt> thanks for the catch... as i said, i tried the patch with fedora and new systemd and ubuntu and old systemd... not the new systemd on ubuntu :)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<desrt> seb128: is my installing files into /usr/lib directly going to cause trouble to your multiarch stuff?
<desrt> like some failed lintian check or so...
 * desrt updates the packaging for himself to see
<seb128> desrt, no
<seb128> the packaging doesn't care about the destination
<seb128> it cares about files that are make installed and not in any binary
<desrt> seb128: amd64 these days?
<desrt> can you take http://people.gnome.org/~ryanl/systemd-shim_2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb for a spin?
<desrt> (hint: make sure you restart systemd-timedated)
<marga> desrt, you told me that the fix did not fix the home going MIA.
<marga> desrt, does it?
<desrt> marga: stops the SIGBUS
<marga> how?
<desrt> because it stops the use of mmap for touching the homedir
<desrt> and maps out of the xdg runtime dir instead
<seb128> desrt, no, i386
<desrt> my concerns about it not being completely fixed is that the daemon may still misbehave a bit if it tries to do an update and it finds it can't access ~
<desrt> seb128: damn :p
<seb128> desrt, just give me the tarball/source, I will give it a try in half an hour
<seb128> need to run out for a bit
<desrt> okay
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> i'm getting lars to check
<desrt> he have amd64
<marga> desrt, and you say it's very hard to backport this to precise?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> dconf underwent quite a lot of changes to make this possible
<marga> uhm...
<desrt> a backport would basically look like an SRU of the new package
<desrt> and it wouldn't even help you that much because the new code uses a keyfile for settings on nfs, as i mentioned before
<desrt> so you'd have this backcompat issue
<marga> right
<marga> well, I'll take a look at the new code tomorrow (I'm too jetlagged today to do anything that requires my brain to actually think), see how a patch to fix the mmap would look without changing the rest.
<desrt> seb128: larsu confirms it works... i'll do a new upstream release now
<desrt> marga: you'll have to write new code
<desrt> the way the old system works: each app directly mmaps ~/.config/dconf/user
<desrt> so when the NFS homedir goes away, every process is in danger of SIGBUS
<desrt> the way the new system works: dconf-service creates a file in /run/user/desrt/dconf/user and every process maps that
<desrt> then dconf-service keeps /run/user/desrt/dconf/user in sync with ~/.config/dconf/user.txt
<marga> right
<desrt> using normal Posix IO (no mmap over NFS)
<desrt> but user.txt is a keyfile
<desrt> so you'd need new code to keep it in sync instead with ~/.config/dconf/user which is a dconf-format database
<marga> ok
<marga> That sounds alright
<desrt> if you did that and wanted to submit the patch upstream i'd be happy to consider it
<marga> I consider myself capable of doing that
<desrt> because i think this feature makes sense for people in your situation
<marga> (although not today :)
<desrt> it shouldn't be _too_ hard either
<marga> Sure, doesn't sound too hard
<desrt> because there are tools for reading/writing dconf databsaes to DConfChangesets
<desrt> and a function for diffing and merging DConfChangesets
<marga> Ok, great. I will take a look at it tomorrow and ask for help in case I get stuck.
<marga> Thanks!!
<desrt> documentation is not great, but you could look at the keyfile backend for some help
<desrt> and ping me, of course
<desrt> seb128: k.  new version is 'released'
<desrt> in the usual place
<seb128> desrt, ok, thanks
<desrt> sorry for the wasted time
<seb128> no worry, I didn't spend a lot of time on it before checking with you ;-)
 * desrt wants to die
<desrt> seb128: attente's computer is making a strange noise
<desrt> i wonder if you can help with that
<desrt> it's like chunkchunk CLICK
<desrt> chunkchunk CLICK
<desrt> chunkchunk CLICK
<ogra_> harddisk failure ?
<ogra_> check dmesg
<desrt> i think it's because he dropped a patch from debian/patches/series and now he needs to refresh the entire stack on top of it
<desrt> which he elects to do manually
<desrt> chunkchunk CLICK
<desrt> is there some (single) command to do that to all the patches?
<ogra_> oh, developer failure ?
<ogra_> :)
<desrt> ya... noise is coming from the keyboard
<ogra_> vim macros FTW :)
<desrt> pretty ure chunkchunk CLICK is 'up, up, enter'
<desrt> ogra_: it's at the shell
<ogra_> then its even easier ... shellscript :)
<desrt> it's like push patch, refresh, push patch, refresh, push patch, refresh
<ogra_> do one a day and stay healthy
<desrt> that's good advice
<xnox> seb128: about generating updated app-data. I didn't manage to finish it today, it's tricky as they are not in the main archive - so i mirrored the ppa locally hacked up together Contents files for them and will regenerate app-installa-data and merge the ppa's scopes with ubuntu main archive data. Then the resulting package can be uploaded into the ppa to aid testing (e.g. enable one ppa and everything should work, including app-data & s-c)
<seb128> desrt, (back from dinner), yeah, no built-in way to do that, I do to do "quilt push; quilt refresh" and go up-enter-up-enter
<attente> haha
<seb128> you can probably do "for name in debian/patches/*; do quilt push;quilt refresh; done
<attente> it might count the series file
<attente> hrm, i guess that doesn't matter though since overdoing it still works
<seb128> right
<ogra_> for i in $(cat debian/patches/series): ....
<xclaesse> is it new that live search in nautilus search in subdirs recursively?
<xclaesse> I don't think it was doing that a few days ago, on rarin
<seb128> xclaesse, I backported some patches from 3.8 to re-enable it
<seb128> xclaesse, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.6.3-0ubuntu12
<seb128> desrt, ogra_, attente: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/ recommends "while quilt push; do quilt refresh; done" ;-)
<seb128> but yeah, it sucks that for a such common thing we don't have a command
<xclaesse> seb128, hmm
<seb128> everyone is having a custom command to run
<xclaesse> seb128, I though that was a brillant idea from ubuntu to disable it
<seb128> xclaesse, you liked better when it was not doing it?
<xclaesse> with all my git checkouts, nautilus is just useless now
<xclaesse> it freeze when I type something
<seb128> well
<seb128> that's only search
<xclaesse> that' something I do all the time
<seb128> stop doing it? ;-)
<seb128> can't you just do typeahead?
<seb128> e.g type what you need, without doing ctrl-f first
 * xclaesse will backport nautilus 3.4, I really can't work with 3.6 :(
<xclaesse> seb128, typeahead is what I do
<xclaesse> but it recurse
<seb128> oh, right, I didn't notice that
<seb128> not so nice indeed :-(
<seb128> I'm not fond of > 3.4 either
<seb128> we should perhaps add back the old in the archive as a different package
<mterry> Sweetsha1k, since when is liblangtag in libreoffice?  This isn't one of those packages you fold in for a quick release before splitting off?  ;)
<xclaesse> seb128, if I can apt-get install nautilus-3.4 I will pay you a beer next time :D
<seb128> xclaesse, ;-)
<mokgable> need help with Realtek RTL8188CE wireless network card, in and out reception
<mokgable> im using 12.04
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-28
<Sweetshark> mterry: I wont comment on that one ;)
<Sweetshark> any gnome guys around?
<Sweetshark> if so, please consider consider sponsoring the fix for bug 1056378, see also https://plus.google.com/101094190333184858950/posts/cDpZDRpzJUF
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056378 in gitg (Ubuntu) "gitg crashed with SIGSEGV in collapse_lane()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056378
<Sweetshark> if you are using git/gitg (as gnome does) you might actually personally profit from such a move.
<mlankhorst> morningg
<duflu> mlankhorst: Morning
<BigWhale> Bloody skype is segfaulting on raring
<duflu> BigWhale: What a coincidence. It does the same on iOS too
<sarnold> feature parity!
<BigWhale> Gotta give them some credit for that. ;)
<BigWhale> I wish skype would die in favor of some open standard.
<duflu> Maybe that's what it's trying to do
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> salut didrocks ça va ?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va, pas encore terminé mes emails d'hier par contre
<robert_ancell> Sweetshark, I think that German sense of humour has failed you :) (G+ post on Mir/gource)
<Sweetshark> robert_ancell: how so?
 * Sweetshark looks for someone to wave a sheldon-cooper-'sarcasm'-sign.
<mlankhorst> heheheh
<mlankhorst> Germans have humor, it's just different from most other forms of humor. :-)
<mlankhorst> It's more sophisticated than fart jokes!
<robert_ancell> Sweetshark, Andrew in the previous comment got the reference..
<seb128> hey desktopers
<czajkowski> aloha
<Sweetshark> robert_ancell: be careful then, next we talk about dongles on a pycon conference and then we are all fired.
<Sweetshark> ;)
<robert_ancell> Sweetshark, hah!
<seb128> hum
<seb128> tkamppeter_, hey$
<seb128>   822 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd -F
<seb128>  4171 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/lib/cups/notifier/dbus dbus://
<seb128>  4172 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/lib/cups/notifier/dbus dbus://
<seb128>  4173 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/lib/cups/notifier/dbus dbus://
<seb128> ...
<ogra_> woah
<seb128> $ ps aux | grep "cups/notifier" | wc -l
<seb128> 101
<seb128>  
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<seb128> is somebody else seing that?
 * ogra_ just wanted to adjust the gigantic fonts on a new raring install ....
<seb128> I don't even use a printer... (I've a network one configured)
<ogra_> so i can nowe only make them more gigantic ?
<seb128> ogra_, text should not be "gigantic" by default, but otherwise, yes, that's the GNOME design team for you
<ogra_> text has always been way to large for  me on 1024x600 devices ... it steals a lot of screen space
<ogra_> it was fine with the three options, "small" did about match what i would have selected ....
<ogra_> but thats just hilarious ....
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: hey, should we look at this Qt-appmenu-theme-thing now?
<ogra_> err ridiculus
 * ogra_ starts to look forward to the time where we ship our own setting tools with the Qt desktop  .... this is seriously getting bad
<ogra_> (i would never have thought i'd say something like this ... )
<seb128> hum
<sil2100> didrocks: I need to reboot for a moment, but once I'm back, let's work on that
<Mirv> didrocks: fine for me, sil2100 can fill in the details. I'm using the new packages without a hitch myself. qtbase is ready at  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src and the Qt Creator is ready at     lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator
<Mirv> PPA wise it's ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-staging (qtbase, qtcreator) + ppa:sil2100/qt (libdbusmenu, appmenu)
<didrocks> Mirv: this is having the theme fix as well, right?
<didrocks> Mirv: you got the FFe for the plugin, is it another bug (and if so, we should treat it at the same time)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes. and the plugin is bug #1135418
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1135418 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Integrate Ubuntu plugin and update to 2.7 RC" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1135418
<didrocks> Mirv: should I just take straight away your qt-creator branch and upload it?
<sil2100> Wait wait
<Mirv> didrocks: yes
<sil2100> didrocks: did you get my e-mail?
<sil2100> The one I CCd to cyphermox ?
<didrocks> sil2100: right, I got it and read the FFe email as well
<sil2100> I mean
<Mirv> (for qtcreator, it's also independent from the rest)
<didrocks> sil2100: so we need to have a look
<didrocks> sil2100: but I'm doing the base layer testing first
<didrocks> Mirv's qt gtk theming
<didrocks> and qtcreator
<didrocks> that shouldn't change, right, sil2100, Mirv?
<sil2100> didrocks: since the double-build packages of appmenu-qt and libdbusmenu-qt have some existing small packaging bugs fixxed
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, do you mind having lp:~sil2100/ubuntu/raring/qtbase-opensource-src/enable-appmenu
<didrocks> merge into the kubunut-pakcaging?
<didrocks> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src
<sil2100> didrocks: no problem with that, this one seems to be the definite thing - after you confirm all is working as well ;p
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~sil2100/+archive/qt <- I uploaded yesterday the new appmenu-qt and libdbusmenu-qt packages here if anyone would like to test those
<Mirv> didrocks: I took sil2100's patch there already
<Mirv> but sil2100 could still do a merge
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, so the branch has sil2100's work?
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src
<didrocks> seems so
<Mirv> yes, because I wanted to build it myself together with the latest changes to qt5-staging
<didrocks> excellent
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: so, I'm building those 2 things first
<didrocks> then, let's wait for cyphermox to have a look at the packaging part for appmenu-qt and libdbusmenu-qt
<didrocks> and we can handle that
<didrocks> sil2100: did you try as scott asked with kubuntu?
<didrocks> to ensure we don't regress?
<didrocks> (I don't think we will as we didn't touch the qt4 code, but better to test ;))
<didrocks> Mirv: there is a missing changelog in your branch
<didrocks> Mirv: 5.0.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3b1
<didrocks> Mirv: it's a non change rebuild, if you think we should drop it, I'm fine
<Mirv> didrocks: I can pick that up, just a moment
<didrocks> Mirv: not mandatory, it's really as you wish :)
<didrocks> Mirv: are you sure about the recommends?
<didrocks> that would pull it in kubuntu if they start installing qt5
<didrocks> let me check how we did for qt4
<didrocks> Mirv: better to have indicator-appmenu pulling it
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> yes we can :)
<didrocks> sil2100: appmenu-qt5 doesn't dep on qt5, right?
<didrocks> it's like appmenu-qt which doesn't dep on qt4?
<didrocks> it's just a hook?
<Mirv> didrocks: done.
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I can drop the recommends, it was directed to PPA use case where we don't have updated indicator-appmenu yet
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I think we should do it that way, let me dig in for libdbusmenus-qt though
<sil2100> didrocks: I will test with the new appmenu and libdbusmenu packages today
<sil2100> Since I'm basically re-building the qt4 versions, so I need to check if all is ok - but on my system all Qt4 apps and qt5 apps work correctly
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, and on the recommends thing?
<Mirv> sil2100: I've so far been running spotify, quassel and Qt5 apps without problems. scott listed stuff that essentially means installing KDE to test as well
<didrocks> sil2100: is libdbusmenu-qt5 dep on qt5? if so, we can make it a suggests?
<didrocks> so that it's just a "hook" ready to be activated
<sil2100> didrocks: well, appmenu requires Qt, but hm, libdbusmenu requires dbus qt4/qt5
<sil2100> So in my opinion they dep on Qt, but not sure what you have in mind
<didrocks> sil2100: we don't want to install qt5 by default
<didrocks> sil2100: but we need to have appmenu-qt5 and libdbumenus-qt5 installed once we got a qt5 application installed
<didrocks> (and only installing them on unity)
<sil2100> Ah, hm, ok, makes sense
<didrocks> I think we can install appmenu-qt5 and libdbumenus-qt5 by default
<didrocks> recommended by indicator-appmenu
<didrocks> but they shouldn't pull qt5
<didrocks> do you think that's possible?
<sil2100> I think it would be possible - how could I move the binary dependencies from Depends: to Recommends: ?
<sil2100> Since those are automatically added by shlib deps
<didrocks> sil2100: shouldn't be a reocmmends
<didrocks> a recommends is installed by default
<didrocks> ah, so they are pulled by the shlib indeed
<Mirv> (pushed the remove of qtbase's recommends)
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: I can think of a ugly hack (until we install qt5 by default)
<didrocks> sil2100: overriding dh_gencontrol
<didrocks> sil2100: in rules
<didrocks> and removing it
<didrocks> (after the call from dh_gencontrol)
<Mirv> I think I'll close my eyes for a short while on this channel ;)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have any other idea?
<Mirv> no, not really, sounds like it'd work
<didrocks> we can well dh_shlibs to ignore all deps, but that's not good either :/
<popey> hmm, software updater appears to have frozen while installing linux-image-3.8.0-15-generic:amd64 - been sat there for ~20 mins doing nothing
<popey> nothing in /var/log/dpkg.log for 20 mins either
<sil2100> didrocks: and then simply add the Qt5 recommends manually in control, right? Ok, will do that ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: not a recommends again, a suggests :p
<didrocks> 11:52:03      didrocks | sil2100: shouldn't be a reocmmends
<didrocks> 11:52:08      didrocks | a recommends is installed by default
<didrocks> sil2100: but yeah, tell me if you have any pb :)
<didrocks> sil2100: also, document on debian/rules why this hack ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: and so a branch on indicator-appmenu recommending appmenu-qt5 (which in turns, recommends/deps on libdbumenus-qt5) is needed
<sil2100> Yea, I confuse those two ;p
<didrocks> thanks sil2100, do not hesitate if you need any help
<didrocks> I'm continuing on qtbase/qtcreator
<sil2100> Will start packaging in a moment
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind adding some description from DEP3 to debian/patches/enable_appmenu_support.diff?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, will add
<didrocks> Mirv: is 2.7RC a bug-fix only release?
<didrocks> I would guess so
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, beta was feature complete
<didrocks> excellent :)
<didrocks> building qtcreator as well
<didrocks> Mirv: the ubuntu-sdk is depending on the the new ubuntu plugin for qtcreator?
<didrocks> +Section: devel
<didrocks> +Priority: optional
<didrocks> +Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<didrocks> -> those are not needed, it should be in the main one (or following the rule)
<didrocks> same for standards-version and so on
<didrocks> we generally don't set those on a binary packge
<didrocks> with homapages and so on
<didrocks> Mirv: ls debian/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-images.tar.gz
<didrocks> this is weird
<didrocks> why shipping the tarball, it seems to me you applied it as a distro-patch
<didrocks> oh, you untar te file
<didrocks> the*
<didrocks> Mirv: and last thing: the patches can follow DEP3 as well :)
<didrocks> Mirv: other than that, testing it, it's cool :)
<didrocks> Mirv: and qt is fine, thanks for the fix ;)
<cyphermox> good morning
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<Mirv> didrocks: it was depending on the plugin in the PPAs, although now temporarily removed in raring when loic moved the package to a real meta package
<didrocks> Mirv: it should be seeded then in raring?
<didrocks> oh, it would be
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind checking/tracking that?
<didrocks> Mirv: then tell me when the rest is up
<didrocks> I'll upload the plugin
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, will track adding it to the seed
<Mirv> didrocks: changes pushed
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> the same to you
<desrt> g'morning, all
<larsu> desrt: morning, how are you today?
<didrocks> Mirv: forgot to push?
<didrocks> hey desrt, larsu
<larsu> hi didrocks!
<desrt> larsu: feeling better
<desrt> didrocks: good afternoon
<larsu> desrt: nice :)
<seb128> hey desrt larsu
<desrt> i'm pretty deep into the g_object_new() rewrite, btw
<desrt> got a couple more hours done last night
<desrt> it's looking _very_ nice
<desrt> not having constructor() means you can make some very nice simplifying assumptions
<larsu> you're getting rid of constructor?
<larsu> seb128: good afternoon :)
<desrt> larsu: i want everyone to
<desrt> larsu: it's a stupid function that causes a lot of wasted resources
<Mirv> didrocks: no,  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator ?
<didrocks> Mirv: the FFe is pointing to ~timo-jyrinki/qt-creator/2.7.0rc1
<Mirv> didrocks: ah :( I pushed to the common kubuntu-packagers - so it got updated to the final version from rc as well. updated the bug.
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, the changes are looking good
<didrocks> Mirv: pushing qtcreator for now
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, great
<didrocks> waiting on sil2100 for the rest (installed the new qt5)
<Mirv> awesomeness.
<larsu> desrt: right. So now you can tell people to not use it because it'll make their code faster?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> as it is, very few people use it
<desrt> and the ones that use it use it mostly for two reasons
<desrt> well, three reasons
<desrt> 1) because they didn't know about ->constructed() or wrote their code before it existed
<desrt> 2) because of default value handling (fixed soon)
<desrt> 3) [and this is a big case] because alex used it when writing the inotify file monitoring backend and the various solaris/bsd/etc. hackers that wrote backends for kqueue/fen/etc. copy/pasted his code
<larsu> (3) is in gio though, right? (i.e. fixable)
<desrt> yes
<desrt> my findings of 1/2 were mostly in gtk
<desrt> there are also some in testcases to make sure it works properly... for obvious reasons, those should stay
<larsu> the obvious reasons being you not wanting to be blamed for breaking other people's code again? :P
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed some changes, doing test builds to see if all is ok
<sil2100> But having lunch now as well
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy :)
<didrocks> let's see once cyphermox have the time to have a look at it
<cyphermox> Look at what?
<didrocks> cyphermox: appmenu-qt5 and dbusmenu-qt5 sil2100's branches
<didrocks> (see emails)
<cyphermox> Oh okay, still the same thing, that's what I was wondering about :-)
<cyphermox> Will look in 5 minutes
<didrocks> thanks :)
<desrt> larsu: indeed i'm taking the safe path here
<desrt> if you use constructor() then i assume that you could be doing _anything_ in there
<desrt> so i cover my ass and performance goes down
<desrt> (ie: lots of copies)
<desrt> if you don't, then it's fast.
<desrt> it basically turns into g_type_instance_create() followed by iterating a linked list doing set_property() calls for each item in the list, followed by ->constructed(), followed by iterating the passed-in parameters
<larsu> this is the fast case??
<larsu> I thought you were getting rid of the linked list...
<desrt> that comes later to make the fast case even faster
<desrt> i think it won't actually make that big of a different though, fwiw
<desrt> it will let me avoid doing the qdata lookup for the default value on the gparamspec
<desrt> and it will avoid all the wasted time jumping all over the heap dereferencing gslist nodes
<desrt> but that's it
<larsu> well, this code does get executed fairly often during program startup...
<desrt> in the case where i actually do have a constructor it will be nicer since i actually need an array to pass in to constructor() and i will already have it in that form
<desrt> but when there is no constructor() i just have to iterate [something] and call set_property()... may as well be an array or linked list
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i will probably still make the change
<desrt> but i bet the 'big money' comes from the changes i already did
<desrt> plus, the more important part: we're in a much better place now to start implementing default property values
<larsu> yay \o/
<desrt> g_object_new() was hilariously bad before... it was making copies of linked lists and crap like that
<sil2100> didrocks: do you know maybe why even though I added a Suggests: field to debian/control, the generated packages don't have it in their control files? It seems to be removed by dh_gencontrol (or dpkg-gencontrol)
<sil2100> Ah, I think I know
<sil2100> Since gencontrol probably sees that the same packages are auto-generated by shlibs in Depends ;/
<sil2100> And removes the Suggests as it's redundant
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I don't think so
<didrocks> sil2100: did you sed for removing it from shlibs removed it from the suggests as well?
<sil2100> Ah, wait, I know now how to do it better, thanks for the pointer ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, qtcreator has now built for amd64 and i386 and in NEW. you perhaps don't approve your own uploads from the queue, or how's the process?
<didrocks> Mirv: no, I'll let seb128 doing so, if he has time ^
<didrocks> binNEW FYI
<seb128> looking
<Mirv> alright, I was thinking about seb as well
<qengho> kenvandine: yo.  What do you make of Bug#1153137?
<seb128> Mirv, didrocks: done
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<Mirv> thanks seb128
<qengho> seb128: I need your advice too.  Bug 1153137.  We want Unity and Chromium users to get webaccounts-chromium-extension and unity-chromium-extension, so I was told to Recommends them.  The problem is that they have Depends that pull in all sorts of things that users without unity do not want.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153137 in webaccounts-browser-extension (Ubuntu Raring) "Please remove recommends on webaccounts-chromium-extension and unity-chromium-extension" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153137
<seb128> qengho, hum
<seb128> I would revert micahg's change as a first offhand suggestion
<seb128> but let me think about it
<qengho> I think I could use alternation to satisfy it logically, but that is UGLY.  Recommends: unity-extension|somethinginlubuntuonly
<qengho> Terrible.
<seb128> it's not a problem for lubuntu since they don't install recommends
<qengho> Right.
<qengho> foobuntu whatever will.
<seb128> well, you will never cover all the !unity cases like that
<qengho> Agreed.
<seb128> I don't have a good idea
<seb128> imho we should optimize for the most common case and revert micahg's upload for raring
<seb128> nobody is forced to install recommends
<qengho> "Enhances" does nothing in our favor here, does it?
<seb128> no
<kenvandine> qengho, yeah, that is a tricky kind of issue to deal with
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: I pushed the new packages to build on ppa:sil2100/qt
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: indicator-appmenu is changed as well?
<sil2100> didrocks: now it is ;p
<sil2100> Should I push it to that PPA as well?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/indicator-appmenu/indicator-appmenu-qt5
<didrocks> sil2100: as you wish, I won't test it TBH, but let cyphermox making all those reviews :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: if we can get it before the freeze today, that would be awesome ^
<didrocks> sil2100: so appmenu-qt5 is depending on libdbusmenu-qt5, right?
<didrocks> which itself is hacked to not dep on qt5
<didrocks> am I right?
<sil2100> didrocks: right!
<didrocks> excellent! :)
<didrocks> thanks a lot sil2100
<sil2100> didrocks: both libdbusmenu-qt5 and appmenu-qt5 suggest qt5, since both theoretically need it, while appmenu-qt5 depends on libdbusmenu-qt5
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks, the diff:s look good
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
<sil2100> didrocks: np. ;p Hope cyphermox won't laugh on my kiddy regexp's ;<
<didrocks> ;)
 * sil2100 sucks at regular expressions
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> sil2100: on the MP
<didrocks> please add the bug #
<didrocks> for the FFe
<didrocks> and add the component as well
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, the MP to respective trunks?
<didrocks> sil2100: I mean in the indicator-appmenu MP you did
<sil2100> ACK
<cyphermox> sil2100: wanna propose merges now for your branches?
<cyphermox> sil2100: with the exception of your removal of the comments for Vcs-Bzr in debian/control, and the weird makeshlibs override things look good
<cyphermox> and I already looked at dbusmenu-qt before for you :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: how should I handle dbusmenu-qt btw.? Since I made the packaging inline... should I simply divide it and do one merge request for trunk and one for the packaging branch?
<sil2100> Since right now it's still not inline
<sil2100> cyphermox: I'll re-add the Vcs-Bzr then ;p I removed it when I was doing a seperate package it seems
<cyphermox> sil2100: yeah, just readd the comment above Vcs-Bzr and Vcs-Browser
<cyphermox> if you want to make it just a merge straight with inline, assuming you have mostly changes for the packaging and not too many direct other changes
<cyphermox> otherwise, two merges -- one for the trunk stuff, and one that adds debian/ and includes your packaging
<cyphermox> I'll review it all :)
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<jasoncwarner_> hey cyphermox kenvandine, didrocks tells me we are "this close" to having the qt stuff in....just needs to get good reviews from you guys today (freeze is after today)...can you guys make sure you get him your reviews of that stuff today?
<ogra_> jasoncwarner_, s/after today/today at 21:00 UTC/
<ogra_> (but they know that :) )
<mlankhorst> \o/  nouveau doesn't have the msot bugs in the workqueue
<seb128> xnox, that indicator-datetime merge request sounds like a feature ... do you have a ffe and a description of why it's needed?
<xnox> seb128: it adds more clickable/pinnable dots on the map. No other changes. No I do not have FFe for it, nor description. Only the OEM priority bug meaning that apart from 418 blessed locations, nobody can click any other place on the map.
<seb128> xnox, seems like a feature to me ;-)
<seb128> code wise at least
<xnox> the zonetab info for any location with population >15000 & and an extra api call to store the location name got added in the libtimezonemap (in raring now)
<seb128> it's going to be fun to "pick" between 2 close > 15000 cities by clicking on that map without zoom
<xnox> seb128: at the moment it is "funny" as we do not sort and pick the largest one in 10x10px area.
<xnox> hmm.... the cd will get 4MB of bloat.... but it should compress well.
<xnox> (4mb of plain txt)
<xnox> let me poke mpt about zoom.
<seb128> xnox, france is like 15x15 on that map, the mouse pointer is as big as the country
<seb128> xnox, I'm not sure how the finer granularity will "help"
<xnox> seb128: it actually works nice for china =)))) but again china is huge ;-)
<seb128> xnox, yeah, so maybe you should pick town > 1M people
<seb128> not 15000
<xnox> seb128: the current behaviour in the installer is to cycle trhough "timezone" cities in the 10x10px proximity.
<xnox> seb128: I think the rationale behind 15000 was that this is what Mac OS X has.
<xnox> but that makes sense for text-entry search, but not point and click interface.
<cyphermox> jasoncwarner_: yes
<xnox> jmleddy doesn't seem to be in this channel....
<xnox> Hmm that info has translated names as well.
<sil2100> cyphermox: in the appmenu-qt and libdbusmenu-qt changes in the changelog... should I also add there the bug number of the appmenu-qt5 bug?
<sil2100> Or is it not necessary to have that in the changelogs of those two?
<xnox> seb128: can you reject for 13.04 for now, but somehow merge it into trunk and we will interate about it in the beginning of the S-cycle?
<xnox> seb128: also I noticed trunk & 13.04 are diverging at the moment?
<qengho> seb128, kenvandine, someone suggested Depending on those cr-b--specific packages in unity package (if they're not very large).
<seb128> qengho, that's buggy, that would had them to the CD where we don't have chromium
<seb128> xnox, how diverging? you mean some commits are missing in trunk?
<seb128> xnox, I can reject for 13.04, your call, I'm not maintaining indicator-datetime, mostly watching
<qengho> seb128: Yeah.  They're 47kB and 146kB.
<seb128> qengho, they don't depends/recommends on chromium?
<qengho> seb128: they do for now, but that can be changed.
<qengho> Enhances.
<seb128> that seems buggy
<seb128> micahg, there?
<qengho> xnox: you too^
<xnox> seb128: for example systemd stuff is missing in trunk.
<seb128> xnox, right, will merge propose it there
<seb128> not sure why they branched yet since there is no feature work
<xnox> seb128: there is no way to define in apt: if these two packages are installed, install this one as well. And to have it by default when unity+chromium is installed, it's best to make unity depend on the chromium-extenstions (which will do nothing if chromium is not installed). And make chromium-extenstions "enhance" chromium.
<seb128> xnox, that will make the chromium extension be installed for all firefox users...
<xnox> seb128: i guess unity should "recommend" unity-chroium-extenstions, or simply seed the unity-chromium-extensions into ubuntu-desktop.
<xnox> seb128: yes, hence the they "will do nothing if chromium is not installed"
<infinity> They should just be seeded in a () seed for desktop.
<seb128> xnox, well, you can also keep the recommends and say they will do nothing for non unity users
<xnox> seb128: there is no other way to guarantte that they will be installed when both chromium & unity are present.
<infinity> seb128: No, they pull in a ton of cruft that other DEs don't want.
<qengho> webaccounts ext 47kB and unity ext 146kB.
<seb128> infinity, we could fix that
<seb128> infinity, just make them pull nothing and no work if unity is not installed
<infinity> seb128: So, because you want to force them to be installed for a unity+chromium case, you'll force all non-unity users to install it?  That's backward.
<infinity> seb128: The onus is on the people who want this to take the burden, not to force it on others.
<sil2100> cyphermox: merge requests submitted \o/
<sil2100> cyphermox: could you take a look at those?
<cyphermox> sil2100: awesome, I was just refreshing to see :)
<infinity> seb128: And for 200kB, I'm not sure why it's a big deal to just have ubuntu-desktop recommend them.
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libdbusmenu-qt/+bug/1126205 <- you have all the links here
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1126205 in indicator-appmenu "[FFe] Bring Unity appmenu / HUD integration to Qt5" [Undecided,In progress]
<sil2100> Phew
<seb128> infinity, is there more non-unity users to force that on or more non-chromium users
<seb128> infinity, by putting them on the CD you force all defaults install to have extensions for browser we don't ship by default
<seb128> that doesn't make sense either
<infinity> seb128: There are desktops that ship chromium as their default browser.
<cyphermox> sil2100: thanks
<seb128> infinity, not ubuntu-desktop
<infinity> seb128: Yes, and?
<seb128> infinity, so chromium extensions don't make sense there, since we ship firefox
<sil2100> cyphermox: thank you!
<infinity> seb128: And unity extensions don't make sense for other people. :P
<infinity> seb128: You want this.  You don't get to tell them to "just deal with it".
<seb128> right
<seb128> we should optimize for the default case though
<seb128> e.g what's best for the higher number of users
<seb128> and afaik the default install is that
<infinity> And the "default" case is how all those desktops ship out of the box.  Forcing others to have unity stuff installed on their non-unity desktops isn't optimised.
<seb128> I don't want to force anything on others
<infinity> Asking you to install 200k of dormant code isn't world-ending, if you feel users MUST have it when chromium is installed.
<seb128> but I don't want those extensions to be forced on firefox users either
<xnox> qengho: do these extensions for with google chrome?
<xnox> s/for/work for/
<xnox> Cause google chrome is outside of ubuntu archive and unity users ideally should get webapps support with google chrome.
<xnox> Same for chromium from daily ppa (if that is still running)
<xnox> seb128: those extenstions are not forced on firefox users, but proposed to be forced on unity users. Please use the right subsets =) cause firefox users is an odd way to define as well, since many kubuntu installs use firefox.
<xnox> seb128: you really mean forcing chromium extension for all unity users.
<seb128> right
<qengho> Geez, I'm sorry guys.  I didn't think this was pandora
<qengho> s box.
<infinity> Which is probably not a big deal.
<seb128> well, first it's not "forcing", it's a recommends
<xnox> as I said, there is no way to define "if X and Y are installed, pull in Z" hence either X or Y will loose in this situation.
<seb128> infinity, it's not a big deal either to make chromium ship those and do nothing out of unity
<seb128> xnox, right, and I argue that we should base the choice on what's best for the default install
<infinity> seb128: Except that they're for unity integration.  And depend on some common framework stuff from unity webapps.
<xnox> seb128: apart from unity / webapps folks should be maintining them =)
<seb128> because that's the most likely configuration
<infinity> seb128: If you honestly think having them on other flavour's CDs (or even shipped directly with chromium!) is no big deal, why is it a big deal to just have them on the ubuntu-desktop install?
<xnox> seb128: if chromium depends on the extensions, those extensions will have drop depends on unity-*, as we don't want unity to be pulled in when chromium is installed.
<seb128> infinity, I think it's an equal issue both way and that we should take the decision that's best for the majority of users
<seb128> which is probably "stock ubuntu"
<infinity> seb128: And "optimising for the default install" is a hard pill to swallow when it's coming from someone who defines the default install.
<infinity> seb128: Maybe if the other flavours agreed with your view. :P
<seb128> well
<infinity> seb128: And no, it's not an equal issue either way, as this is a *change* being imposed by ubuntu-desktop/unity-webapps on others.
<seb128> we can't undermine the experience for 90% of users just because there are 10% of users that might not like it
<xnox> seb128: it's not equal. The extenstions in question depend on unity-webapps-service & libaccounts-glib, gnome-control-center-signon. None of which should become a dependancy of chromium.
<seb128> xnox, I said "if we drop those depends and make the extension do nothing when they are not installed" if you read correctly
<seb128> I didn't suggest to make chromium pull in g-c-c-signon
<xnox> seb128: ok.
<seb128> infinity, xnox: by the logic of "let's install <foo>-unity on the CD so unity integration work for foo if somebody ever goes to install foo" we could justify pulling hundred of random binaries on the CD
<infinity> I still think "we don't think asking all chromium users to install 200k they don't need is a big deal, but we absolutely can't have that 200k in our precious desktop, despite the fact that we're the ones dictating this" is a ridiculous justification.
<seb128> I don't think the default install should ship all the possible integration with unity bits
<seb128> just in case they might be useful to somebody one day
<seb128> infinity, it's only 200k, but you can make the same argument for another 15 sources
<infinity> seb128: No, but we don't have a good solution for random integration bits in general, and the answer has never been "just install them all and see what happens".
<xnox> seb128: from my point of view we have N amount of dependencies, and we are going to make some of them "implicit"/weak, ideally I'd want the minimal amount of package become weak dependencies. As undeclared dependenices are not considered by api/abi transitions and britney and installability tests.
<seb128> infinity, it has never been, yet it's the path you are taking there
 * xnox should not bring up 100 scopes right....
<infinity> seb128: In this case, it looks like ubuntu-desktop is demanding those bits be there in the unity/chromium case, so how is that up to anyone but ubuntu-desktop to get them there?
<infinity> seb128: No, it's not the path I'm taking, it's the path you're taking.  We don't normally force integration plugins on anyone for this very reason.
<seb128> infinity, I didn't say it's fine, but the reverse proposal is equally not fine
<infinity> seb128: But you want to have your cake and eat it to.  You want to force them with no burden on the ubuntu desktop, but burden on others.
<xnox> seb128: reverse proposal is status quo => people must manually install the integration plugin.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's go with that then
<infinity> seb128: Neither is fine, but the only proposal that's not distasteful is the one that doesn't force it on non-ubuntu desktops.  (or, yes, not installing it by default at all)
<seb128> it's just a shame that we compromise on our default desktop integration like that
<seb128> infinity, you proposed change will "force those binaries" on more users than the one that "force it on non-ubuntu desktops"
<seb128> assuming that we have more people running our default desktop (and firefox with it)
<xnox> seb128: to me firefox is a compromise on the default desktop. chromium should have been the default browser long time ago.....
<xnox> but I am biased.
<infinity> xnox: You'll start a holy war with that one. ;)
<infinity> xnox: Besides, you're an emacs user, your opinions don't count.
 * xnox emacs rocks as well!
<xnox> snap
<seb128> we should install emacs-unity on the CD
<seb128> :p
<seb128> just in case our users install emacs, so they can get unity integration ;-)
<infinity> *shrug*... I'd be just as happy tearing out all the webapps stuff completely.  I always click the little X and opt out anyway. :P
<seb128> I wish we still had the CD limit
<seb128> people wouldn't come arguing that it's fine to just start adding crap to the image
<chrisccoulson> infinity ;)
<infinity> (Or anyone else's image)
<infinity> (snap)
<qengho> seb128: have we any consensus?  I need to decide in the next hour.
<seb128> that's the reason we fought to keep the CD limit all that time :-(
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Hey.  Did you get anywhere with chromium/armhf?  We're nearing a zero hour here.
<seb128> infinity, is there any flavor using chromium and installing recommends on their CD?
<infinity> chrisccoulson: I'm going to have to just remove it from the archive soon.  Which is pretty suboptimal. :/
<chrisccoulson> infinity, it's built in the canonical-arm-dev PPA (well, for 12.04)
<infinity> seb128: Yes.
<seb128> infinity, which one?
<infinity> chrisccoulson: I can haz for raring?
<mlankhorst> seb128: well i still have to worry about the limit for x :/
<chrisccoulson> infinity, sure. please check with qengho too :)
<infinity> seb128: lubuntu and mythbuntu.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: I'm less picky about who uploads it, but I want it before beta...
<infinity> chrisccoulson: So, like... Nowish, ideally. :P
<chrisccoulson> infinity, well, qengho is working on the next chromium version ;)
<chrisccoulson> (26)
<infinity> I'm not against it being uploaded twice.  Just sayin'.
<xnox> seb128: actually emacs is blacklisted in the global-menu code as it doesn't work.
<xnox> seb128: we have ~800MB limit on the phone.
<seb128> infinity, micahg stated on this bug that lubuntu doesn't install recommends by default
<seb128> but anyway
<infinity> Fair enough.  mythbuntu does.
<seb128> they are GNOME based and have g-c-c etc though :p
 * infinity suspects he should go back to his vacation before this gets circular.
<seb128> but, let's take the hint on ubuntu-desktop since people seems to prefer to optimize the experience for the non default case
<seb128> it's a bit annoying that we keep undermining our main "product" this way
<infinity> I'm not sure why you're being so bitterly sarcastic about a change that ubuntu-desktop wants to impose on others.
<infinity> That's not "taking the hit", it's "not forcing a hit on others".
<seb128> infinity, I don't care about others, I want a great Ubuntu Desktop
<infinity> Well, the default Ubuntu Desktop is Firefox.
<infinity> So, it's a bit of a moot point, isn't it?
<seb128> well, you make me add chromium extension to a product that ships firefox
<seb128> see the flaw :p
<infinity> I'm not making you do anything.  You could just not ship them at all.
<infinity> Which was what the bug initially proposed.
<seb128> I'm pondering it
<seb128> but it sucks that in any case it's a loose-loose for our default desktop
<seb128> both options are the non-ideal for ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> either we install something we don't need, in case people opt for an alternative browser
<seb128> or we make people who opt for chromium not get integration
<seb128> qengho, we agreed to keep the recommends out of chromium-browser if that's the decision you needed btw ;-)
<seb128> qengho, I'm not sure if we should add the recommends to ubuntu-desktop though :-(
<xnox> bug 1085536
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1085536 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu has firefox-globalmenu package witch it cant use" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085536
<xnox> bug 1085535
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1085535 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu has thunderbird-globalmenu package witch it cant use" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085535
<xnox> merged in the default packages firefox/thunderbird, so a bit moot and doesn't help with chromium case either.
<chrisccoulson> those 2 bugs were ridiculous. as i said in my first comment, if the functionality had been implemented where it belonged in the first place (inside firefox rather than a separate addon), people wouldn't be wasting time talking about 50kB
<chrisccoulson> so that's what i've done
<seb128> chrisccoulson, who implemented the first menu integration? ;-)
 * chrisccoulson hides
<seb128> :-p
<chrisccoulson> the addon was actually a good idea at the time, as it was a lot easier to work on ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it's not a good idea now, and we ship far too many addons by default in firefox
<chrisccoulson> kill them all :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, speaking of which, we should enable the unity integration by default
<chrisccoulson> jibel, any idea what happened here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/ARCH=i386,label=adt/
<chrisccoulson> it almost looks firefox isn't installed during the tests
<jibel> chrisccoulson, that's what I thought too but from the logs it has been unpacked and configured
<jibel> "Setting up firefox-trunk (22.0~a1~hg20130328r126467-0ubuntu1~umd1) ..."
<chrisccoulson> jibel, oh, i wonder if this has anything to do with it? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/4406493
<chrisccoulson> no log though ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i've retried that build. no idea why just that one failed, and not having a log doesn't help much :/
<jibel> chrisccoulson,  okay, we'll see with next build. If it occurs again I'll save the VM to check what's in there
<Sweetshark> seb128: around?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes
<Sweetshark> seb128: LO4.0.2~rc2 is currently building in my ppa, do you see any chance to make it into raring still? It would be worthwhile, but seems to be really tricky to me ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, you suggest shipping raring with rc2?
<seb128> Sweetshark, does "rc2" mean "will be flagged 4.0.2 if no issue found"?
<Sweetshark> yes
<Sweetshark> week 14 -- that is next week
<seb128> 4.0.2 is only bugfix over what we have right?
<Sweetshark> I will put the version in the ppa for testing, when it finishes and shows no obvious errors on installing from the ppa (tomorrow, I guess).
<Sweetshark> yes, 4.0.2 is only bugfixes.
<Sweetshark> (policy is: commit to master, get one review for backport to 4.0 branch pre-rc1 and two review for backports after ~rc1)
<Sweetshark> if we try this, I would like to ask bdrung to start reviewing it now, as it is tight already.
<Sweetshark> fwiw I am less concerned about upstream changes at this point -- they are very conservative, but _rene_ changes can be more of an risky: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/debian-experimental-4.0
<Sweetshark> luckily me and ricotz had a look at that too already and 4.0.2~rc1 is in the ppa for raring, quantal, precise, lucid. There was one packaging regression caused by http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commit;h=403a11e07e693a0d0f8143cd16f8022b72cec127 and that was found quick and is fixed now.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: is that "meil" typo in control.transitionals.in also removed?
<sarnold> .. and also the "now.You" typo?
<seb128> Sweetshark, beta2 freeze is in some hours, I can still upload today if you want
<seb128> Sweetshark, if bdrung is not around
<Sweetshark> sarnold: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=blob;f=control.transitionals.in;h=39924fd641d283780a632f8e9803669ba87d298d;hb=084972c11adbe34703d01539db40ced7eaa0770b <- "meil", yes it seems. "now.You", no.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: d'oh :) you win some, you lose some. hehe.
<Sweetshark> seb128: nope, uploading it now is too early. Lets ship 4.0.1 then and possibly do a SRU later.
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, we might still have a shoot next week
<seb128> Sweetshark, let's try to put it in a ppa for the easter w.e and see next week
<didrocks> seb128: it's a Friday upload!
<Sweetshark> seb128: I usually dont feel comfortable if a version did not sit in the ppa for one week, and this didnt yet. http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/libreoffice/libreoffice-ppa-stats.pdf shows a week gives you ~50.000 test installs, which should be good.
<seb128> didrocks, that's fine, some people work on saturday and can fix stuff :p
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I heard you work on Saturdays?
<didrocks> seb128: well, some people have to make France having less debt you know :p
<didrocks> because of all those germans! :-)
<didrocks> … who are taking Friday off!
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, next week feeks a lot better to make the call.
<Sweetshark> didrocks: we germans need friday to spend the money we ripped off the cypriots, you know ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: oh right! :-)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: see how you are, it's because of this pression that we have to ship horse as beef!
 * mlankhorst is taking friday off
<Sweetshark> sarnold: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=298e260e5e0a6a40e010efe904a4abe2c1778e3e;hp=084972c11adbe34703d01539db40ced7eaa0770b <- here is your vanity commit ;)
<mlankhorst> but I have monday off as a national holiday too, so long weekend for me \o/
<mterry> No one is going to be around this weekend?
 * mterry will sit here all alone
<seb128> mterry, you will have didrocks tomorrow and monday
<didrocks> mterry: \o/
<mterry> yay
<Sweetshark> mterry: that will give you time to ponder the liblangtag MIR ;)
<mterry> Sweetshark, I commented!
 * didrocks waves good evening (and good week-end for **some**)
<mterry> Sweetshark, don't you be bringing ftbfs MIRs in *my* house ::thumps chest::
<didrocks> (shame on them!)
<mterry> didrocks, see ya
<didrocks> mterry: see you tomorrow :)
<Sweetshark> mterry: lol
<Sweetshark> mterry: will fix that. its for raring+1 anyway.
<mterry> Sweetshark, oh, cool
<mterry> Sweetshark, I like how libreoffice is a vector for new packages in main.  Like, if I wanted to MIR random-package, I just have to get you to upload it as part of libreoffice first, then the mir is trivial
<mterry> tsk tsk
<Sweetshark> mterry: yeah, I should just build-dep on all the stuff I like and then make you guys support it for me.
<mterry> :)
<Sweetshark> .oO(LibreOffice surely needs to depend on vim. and on mutt -- just to satisfy zawinskis law. it doesnt matter that these are in main, I just want to make sure they _stay_ there.)
<mterry> :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: who can take care of my pet bug 1056378 btw? ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1056378 in gitg (Ubuntu) "gitg crashed with SIGSEGV in collapse_lane()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056378
<Sweetshark> it has a nice little bzr branch with the fix attached.
<Trevinho> seb128: lool was proposing to rename bamf.index with something like bamf-format-version.index, are you ok and can we do this without touching other things?
<seb128> Trevinho, that would make sense if anything else was using the index, but I don't think that's the case
<seb128> Trevinho, don't bother for raring, we can think about it over time if needed
<seb128> Sweetshark, why not doing it yourself? could be a first step to motu for you ;-)
<seb128> or try chrisccoulson, so we can push him to apply for upload rights ;-)
<seb128> but I could on mdeslaur and the security team to hint him to get there ;-)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: a nice juicy steak and a pint for you if you apply for core dev.
<mdeslaur> seb128: done
<seb128> mdeslaur, \o/, you just won a pint ;-)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<cyphermox> seb128: poke
<cyphermox> still around?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> seb128: uploading the stuff for qt
<cyphermox> I did qt already, finishing up with appemnu-qt and libdbusmenu-qt
<seb128> cyphermox, oh, nice
<cyphermox> will need help for binnew
<cyphermox> yeah but there's delay
<cyphermox> can you do magic build prodding? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3052394/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry but I can't :-(
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<cyphermox> I'll just wait
<cyphermox> heh
<seb128> doko, infinity and others can
<cyphermox> people should have been done with their stuff before
<seb128> I'm "just" archive admin
<seb128> no buildd admin
<cyphermox> ok
<desrt> seb128: begin your long weekend already :)
<seb128> desrt, "soon" ;-)
<robru> TheMuso, ping
<xnox> seb128: mhr3: so where do you want the .scope files be located in the app-install-data package?
<xnox> or rather where does the software center expects them to be?
<xnox> /usr/share/app-install/scopes/ ?
<seb128> xnox, no idea
<xnox> I don't see any code / branches related to software-center about it....
<xnox> to check.
<seb128> xnox, it's thurday 11pm for europe, I guess that can wait next week, you should call it a week as well ;-)
<seb128> xnox, the new scope stuff got postponed to after raring, so no hurry
<xnox> I'll throw a package together into a ppa and then people can twiddle with it.
<seb128> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-29
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 50k wasn't the problem (I agreed in that case), it seemed to be ballooning though which is why I was rethinking doing something about it, but then when it hit the archive, it dropped back to 50k
<micahg> also, there's a difference between the globalmenu package which already has another DE that can consume it (KDE plasma) and the unity integration for webapps which no other DE seems to want
<mlankhorst> morninggg
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst, jibel!
<olli> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> hey olli
<olli> didrocks, did the experimental PPA have everything needed for in dash payments?
<didrocks> olli: you mean in dash payments only?
<didrocks> olli: I didn't receive any branch from OLS
<olli> no
<didrocks> olli: ah, yeah, all 100 scopes + in dash payments is in the experimental PPA
<olli> my understanding from your comment in the in dash payment ffe, was.... ok, what you just said
<attente> when uploading to a ppa, is there a way to depend on another package within the same ppa?
<didrocks> attente: do you mean build-dep?
<didrocks> attente: or just a traditional dep?
<didrocks> attente: normally if you upload A
<didrocks> then B is build-dep on A
<didrocks> if A is built in the same ppa, B will use A from the ppa
<didrocks> xnox: hey
<didrocks> xnox: I guess you got my spreadsheet's email
<xnox> didrocks: hola =)
<xnox> Hmm...
 * xnox checks email
<didrocks> it was this morning :)
<xnox> didrocks: don't see anything.
<didrocks> interesting, mterry you did get an email with my explanations in it?
<xnox> didrocks: yesterday I got emails delayed by ~30minutes and missed booking flights =(
<didrocks> xnox: well, that would be a delay by 7h
<didrocks> xnox: you can almost go to SFO :)
<didrocks> xnox: let me try resharing it with you
<didrocks> xnox: done
<xnox> didrocks: found it now.
<didrocks> xnox: so, sorry, I don't have the message I sent again with it
<didrocks> xnox: basically, the idea is to have this reminder of all the requirements for our AC
<didrocks> so once all the columns for the components are set to "yes", we can consider the component ready to upload to ubuntu
<didrocks> xnox: would be cool if (no hurry for this week, I guess you should be on holidays, right?) you can fill it in
<xnox> didrocks: right. are we landing hybris and platform-api in the archive as well then?!
<didrocks> xnox: I think not this cycle, apart if you can have everything set to "yes" quickly I think
<didrocks> xnox: which TBH, I doubt in terms of integration tests, and so on :)
<xnox> didrocks: I now got the new email from you =)
<didrocks> but yeah, if the AC are met, we can have daily releases even (for things we are upstream for)
<didrocks> xnox: weird, I deleted/added you back…
<xnox> didrocks: I will ponder about it. But I'm using holidays excuse card to do that next week =)
<didrocks> xnox: well, you shouldn't even be connected IMHO :-)
<didrocks> thanks xnox and enjoy your long week-end!
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, I got a notification from google about the spreadsheet
<didrocks> ok mterry, thanks for confirming :)
<xnox> didrocks: meh. I'm not sure how slangasek was involved initially, but "foundations" involvement seems to be delegated to me on these packages ;-)
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, there is still the vuds session where I put back our Acceptance Criteria we have for everything we are upstream for (not new, 1 year and half old!). If I knew you got the delegation, I would have invited your to the hangout.
<xnox> didrocks: i'm not pretty enough for hangouts anyway =) ;-)
<ogra_> just use a fishtank wallpaper ... that will distract people enough
<didrocks> xnox: roh! :-)
<ogra_> (animated fishtank indeed)
<didrocks> ogra_: there are also hangouts ui tweaks for that
<didrocks> with the head tracking :)
<xnox> the camera man for foundations team is cjwatson's ginger beard =))))
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> hey robru
<robru> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> robru: did you have a look at the spreadsheet? I think we can declare a WI DONE as I told there once all the fields are in green :)
<robru> yeah, I had a look
<didrocks> robru: meaning, we need integration tests
<didrocks> robru: of if not, we need to tell why
<didrocks> robru: which I guess it's fine for qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake
<didrocks> robru: as it's a mock, right?
<robru> didrocks, well, the -fake is literally just a stub, I don't think it needs much in the way of testing. think of it as part of the testing apparatus
<robru> yeah
<didrocks> robru: yeah, can you please precise it in the cell?
<robru> didrocks, what do you mean?
<didrocks> robru: replace your "No" for integration tests with "No (but not really need as it's a stub)"
<didrocks> robru: perfect! thanks :)
<didrocks> robru: does this spreadsheet help to track what we need to check for each component?
<didrocks> (and if you can think of anything else missing, feel free to edit :-))
<robru> didrocks, yeah, it's pretty good. Some of the column headers could be more specific but even as-is I would have loved to have this a week ago
<didrocks> robru: yeah, it was only told and pretty natural to me, as I'm in the Acceptance Criterias for a year and half
<didrocks> robru: I didn't realize that telling it in the hangout was so new for you guys :)
<didrocks> sorry, at least, we have a good base on building on!
<robru> didrocks, yeah, it's great
<robru> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> robru: pong
<robru> mhall119, hey, can we delete this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-twitter-app/+spec/initial-twitter-development ? it's cancelled as far as I know
<robru> it's showing up as a TODO ;-)
<mhall119> robru: we're not actively persuing it anymore, no
<mhall119> a TODO for who?
<mhall119> oh, you have a WI I see
<robru> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> robru: just remove your name
<robru> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> I'll mark the BP as obsolete, but leave it in LP in case anybody wants to reference back to it
<robru> ok
<robru> brb, breakfast
<didrocks> robru: enjoy!
 * ogra_ always though ubuntu touch people are obligated to use brunch ... 
<mhall119> breakfast and brunch are not mutually exclusive
<robru> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> robru: pong
<robru> didrocks, jenkins can make your debian/changelog for you if you have bugs filed, right?
<didrocks> robru: it's not jenkins, it's the daily release, yeah
<didrocks> robru: so if the component is daily releasing, either you attached the bug to the MP before it's merged
<didrocks> or you can have it on your commit message
<didrocks> like bzr commit -m "fixing foo (LP: #12345)"
<didrocks> or even
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<didrocks> bzr commit -m "fixing foo" --fixes lp:12345
<didrocks> as you wish ;)
<didrocks> then, at next daily release it will be collected
<didrocks> and complete in the changelog
<didrocks> robru: more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#My_name_deserves_to_be_in_the_changelog.21
<robru> kenvandine, ^
<robru> didrocks, thanks. ken and I forgot how it works ;-)
<didrocks> no worry!
<kenvandine> but if there is no linked bug, then we need to make sure there is an entry right?
<kenvandine> i just remembered didrocks yelling at webapps for not doing that in libunity-webapps :)
<didrocks> yeah, because imagine you have a release
<didrocks> without any bug attached
<didrocks> you just end up with
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> "New release snapshot for…"
<didrocks> no useful info :)
<kenvandine> so if there is a linked bug, then we don't care about debian/changelog
<kenvandine> i'm happy with that :)
<kenvandine> robru, so your quote-urls does need one :)
<robru> kenvandine, ok, adding it
<didrocks> yep! :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: if it's not merged, you can still link the branch to the bug before getting the merge done ;)
<didrocks> robru: kenvandine: also, you can still complete debian/changelog manually if you think that the bug title doesn't reflect what you want to put in debian/changelog
<didrocks> it will deduplicate by author
<didrocks> (even if the branch is linked to the MP)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<BigWhale> Any Germans and French here? We figured that 'ear wax' in Slovenian is actually 'ear butter' and in Bulgarian it is 'ear mud'. Now we're extending our research ...
<sarnold> BigWhale: http://www.dict.cc/?s=earwax
<mdeslaur> BigWhale: it's wax in french. Definitely not as exciting as butter or mud :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-30
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i am around now
<bdrung> Sweetshark: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=c6ddb3fdcb64fc8aee9fd212d6ecdea506a02736 -> should be Breaks instead of Conflicts
<bdrung> nevermind, the next commit does exactly that
<ogra_> qengho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661691/ .... you might want to try that for your endless failing chromium build
<ogra_> qengho, (though probably just commenting sysroot is enough here)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-31
<maxb> Does anyone know where, if anywhere, Unity should expose a menu set up in an app via gtk_application_set_app_menu ?
<maxb> Totem appears to be missing some fairly important menu items like 'Preferences', and it would seem this menu just isn't accessible anywhere
<maxb> Sure enough the missing menu is visible in a GNOME Fallback session
<maxb> Although weirdly - the window ends up with two menu bars stacked one above the other, with the top one containing only a single 'Videos' menu
<maxb> Ah, I've eventually come to realize this is 1131754
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-24
<robert_ancell> ochosi, ah, it's not safe to call anything in the sigterm callback
<robert_ancell> that might do something
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> ok
<robert_ancell> you should use (me looks it up)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, you should use g_unix_signal_add if you can use glib 2.30
<ochosi> robert_ancell: this is the current version: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/view/head:/src/lightdm-gtk-greeter.c#L1814
<robert_ancell> I'd switch the daemon to using that but it came out after we started
<robert_ancell> and then just call g_main_loop_quit from there
<robert_ancell> and clean up after that
<robert_ancell> actually, yeah gtk_main_quit is the right thing
<ochosi> so that code should be just fine then?
<robert_ancell> except replace signal() with g_unix_signal_add()
<robert_ancell> because it's not safe to call pretty much anything from a signal handler
<robert_ancell> g_unix_signal_add runs from the main loop
<ochosi> ok, could that be causing the issue?
<robert_ancell> possibly?
<robert_ancell> but worth trying
<ochosi> yup, definitely worth trying
<robert_ancell> because lightdm would have sent you the signal, then the gtk_main_quit might have done something weird with a thread
<ochosi> humm, i see
<ochosi> so just connect the gtk_main_quit directly as callback to that signal?
<robert_ancell> you probably can as a shortcut
<ochosi> robert_ancell: sorry to be so verbose (i've never used g_unix_signal_add before), like this? g_unix_signal_add(SIGTERM, gtk_main_quit(), NULL);
<ochosi> instead of the current signal (SIGTERM, sigterm_cb);
<robert_ancell> yes, except drop the () from the gtk_main_quit
<ochosi> ah sure
<robert_ancell> I haven't actually used it myself but that looks right
<ochosi> well i can at least push it to a branch and ask ppl for testing
<ochosi> thanks a lot for the pointer, robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> np, hope it solves it!
<ochosi> me too :)
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hello!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you know why we didn't get a langpack update for ~1month? would be nice to have one for beta this week
<seb128> we had a few regular ones in february
<seb128> but nothing since
<pitti> seb128: err, we didn't?
<pitti> # disabled for 14.04 beta 1 preparations
<pitti> eek, I forgot to re-enable the cronjob, sorry
<pitti> seb128: I'll build them now
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<seb128> pitti, where is the cronjob (do I have access in case it happens once while you are not around to do the edit)?
<pitti> seb128: germanium.canonical.com
<pitti> langpack:x:2520:pitti,dpm
<pitti> seb128: I'll send an RT to get you added
<pitti> seb128: no seb128 user on germanium, I'll include that
<Laney> hey seb128, good thanks - climbing and hanging out in the sun during the parts where it was sunny
<Laney> you?
<Laney> & hey pitti ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks, but both dpm and you might be enough? well, your call, I guess it doesn't hurt having an extra backup to the list ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yep
<seb128> Laney, good thanks, some shopping, some house cleaning, went to the spa and mostly been lazy otherwise ;-)
<Laney> nice!
<Laney> I've been hearing about French elections on the news this morning ;-)
<seb128> oh right, local elections
<seb128> but as usually, some people use those to show they are unhappy about the government
<Laney> yeah, because of the Front national winning in some towns
<seb128> right
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> doing good thanks pitti, sunny day today!
<Laney> although still quite cold
<Laney> and you? good weekend?
<pitti> Laney: heh, here as well; just the right time after a dreadfully wet and cold WE..
<Laney> (oh no, the panda has crashed for the first time since dist-upgrading to trusty without being rebooted)
<Laney> (#willitboot)
<pitti> Laney: yeah, we changed the planned BBQ to a board/card gaming afternoon with some friends yesterday, and we did some gardening on Sat morning
<pitti> Laney: wow, still using your panda?
<Laney> nice
<Laney> yeah, it does some graphing for my currentcost and runs debmirror
<Laney> & test builds of small stuff
<Laney> not looking too hopeful
<seb128> ochosi, hey, I noticed that the theme change to restore the buggy symlinks made the gnome/unity-control-center keyboard icon wrong
<ochosi> seb128: oh, i'm very sorry about that regression, i was obviously not aware of that. can you show me a quick screenshot of what it looks like and what it should look like and i'll try to fix it
<ochosi> (most likely an icon from Humanity that would have to be included in ubuntu-mono. in case that's impossible due to licensing issues, we'd have to revert the patch, but in that case i'd suggest to also drop the broken symlinks in the process)
<seb128> ochosi, what it looks like, /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/status/22/input-keyboard.svg
<seb128> ochosi, what it should be, /usr/share/icons/Humanity/devices/48/input-keyboard.svg
<ochosi> so is the icon in unity-control-center scaled up?
<ochosi> or is it 22px
<seb128> scaled up
<seb128> ochosi, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/keyboard.png
<ochosi> hmpf, yeah, well actually that's a problem of how icon-themes inherit in ubuntu (iirc there's a ubuntu specific patch)
<seb128> I don't think it is
<seb128> our themes are in priority order: mono > humanity > gnome > hicolor
<ochosi> on other distros if an icon isn't found in the demanded size, it looks in the inherited theme
<ochosi> in ubuntu it scales up/down any icon with that name it finds in the icon theme
<ochosi> i'm not saying which version is better in general
<seb128> well, you have flags in GTK to specify if you want to enforce the size or not I think
<ochosi> but that's how things work
<seb128> hum, are you sure it's the theme?
<seb128> larsu, do you know about ^?
<ochosi> so anyway, to work around this problem, the easy thing is to just include a 48px version of input-keyboard.svg in ubuntu-mono
<ochosi> that way, the correct icon gets used in the settings-manager
<seb128> well, the icon is not mono :p
<seb128> I think we should rather drop the 22x from it
<seb128> (there is also the license issue)
<ochosi> yup, that's the other solution
<seb128> ochosi, https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-themes/drop-input-keyboard-icon/+merge/181793
<ochosi> so, what i'd propose:
<seb128> not the first time we have that issue
<ochosi> :)
 * larsu reads scrollback
<ochosi> so i think an ok workaround would be to just rename the input-keyboard.svg to ibus-keyboard.svg
<ochosi> that way there's still support for the ibus and nothing is broken
<larsu> shoudln't it be input-keyboard-symbolic?
<ochosi> nah, it's not a symbolic icon
<ochosi> it's just a mono icon
<seb128> shouldn't it be input-keyboard-panel? :p
<ochosi> yeah, that's another easy solution :)
 * larsu is confused
<ochosi> although that name doesn't get used anywhere ;)
<ochosi> larsu: how can i help? shall i re-summarize?
<larsu> yes please
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> 1) there were broken symlinks in ubuntu-mono to keyboard.svg and ibus-keyboard.svg (pointing to input-keyboard.svg, which wasn't there anymore)
<ochosi> 2) i saw that, brought the icon back, symlinks fixed
<ochosi> 3) that causes unity/gnome-settings.manager to pick up that icon for the keyboard settings
<ochosi> 4) so there are several scenarios to resolve this problem
<ochosi> 4.1) add a 48px colored version (from Humanity?) of input-keyboard to ubuntu-mono so that one gets used in the settings manager
<ochosi> 4.2) drop input-keyboard and all the symlinks
<ochosi> 4.3) rename input-keyboard to either ibus-keyboard or something new to keep the symlinks alive
<ochosi> 5) decide what to do (this is where we are now)
<larsu> ochosi: thanks. 4.2 sounds best to me, but I guess that would mean breakage in other parts?
 * seb128 votes 4.2
<ochosi> 4.1) has licensing issues, so i'd not advise to go with that
<seb128> it's also not a mono icon
<larsu> right
<seb128> so it shouldn't be in ubuntu-*mono*
<larsu> seb128: I like your logic ;)
<seb128> I doubt it's going to create new issues
<larsu> it sounds ... sound
<seb128> the icon was missing/symlink buggy for a while
<larsu> that's what I as thinking. Let's just do that, then
<seb128> so it would just send us back to that state, with the buggy symlinks cleaned
<ochosi> 4.2 is possible, ibus will simply have another icon then (a colored one i suppose) and look less integrated for those that use it over indicator-keyboard (not sure many will, but just mentioning it)
<seb128> oh
<seb128> hum
<larsu> ibus in the panel, you mean?
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> there's most likely no harm in keeping input-keyboard as ibus-keyboard
<seb128> right, that works for me as well
 * larsu is okay with that as well
<seb128> ochosi, ok, let's do that then, rename it ibus-keyboard
<ochosi> okeydokey
<ochosi> not sure about the "keyboard.svg" in that status folder
<ochosi> no idea what that would be used for
<ochosi> you can either make it a symlink to ibus-keyboard or drop it
 * ochosi is a bit clueless about that one
<seb128> drop it I would say
<ochosi> fine by me
<seb128> we can add it back if somebody find an use and request for it
<seb128> less surprise this way
<ochosi> (the broken symlink from before didnt work anyway, so it's not a regression in 14.04 so far)
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> sounds sane
<ochosi> seb128: do you want/need a MR from me or are you handling this directly?
<seb128> ochosi, mp would be nice so I can ack it and land it
<seb128> if I do it I need to find another lander
<ochosi> hehe, bureaucracy :)
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> ochosi, thanks ;-)
<ochosi> no problem ;)
 * seb128 finds https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1189382 which has a good point
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1189382 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Misleading icons for “Keyboard” and “Keyboard Layout” in Control Center" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> we should invert the Icon= of those 2 .desktops
<ochosi> seb128: hm, yeah, that is somewhat true. so does that affect my MP and what we just discussed though?
<seb128> ochosi, no, the icons are right, the .desktop in u-c-c should be updated
<ochosi> ok, good
 * ochosi is a bit distracted and just wanted to make sure
<seb128> thanks for checking ;-)
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> seb128: done
<seb128> ochosi, thanks
 * ogra_ sighs ... 
<ogra_> so my XPS13 still doesnt turn off the screen if i close the lid ...
<seb128> it should suspend?
<ogra_> and i get a black screen about 30sec after unlocking when it was closed over night
<ogra_> seb128, no, it shouldnt
<ogra_> seb128, but the backlight should turn off
 * ogra_ had hopes that was fixed with the last upgrade (which i did yesterday)
<seb128> is that the "screensaver doesn't turn the screen off" issue?
<ogra_> but seems it wasnt
<ogra_> might be
<seb128> when did the issue start?
<seb128> when we got the new lock screen?
<ogra_> two weeks ago perhaps
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> right
<seb128> the unity guys are supposed to work on that
<ogra_> it seems to turn it off ... but only after i unliocked
<seb128> you can probably go back using gnome-screensaver as a workaround meanwhile
<ogra_> i.e. i open the lid in the morning, see the lock screen, type my PW, see the desktop for 30sec, then everything goes black with a clock in the top right ... when i then wiggle the pointer i get the desktop back
<ogra_> it doesnt hurt, i can wait ... just want to be sure we dont release with it
<seb128> yeah, don't worry
<seb128> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bugs?field.tag=lockscreen
<ogra_> oh, thats a few :)
<seb128> yeah, I'm pondering if we should go back to the old lockscreen, need to check with bregma what's the status on getting his team fixing those issues
<seb128> ogra_, I think your issue is bug #1292935
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292935 in unity (Ubuntu) "New Lockscreen inhibits putting the screens to sleep." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292935
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> jst reading that
<ogra_> *just
<ogra_> seb128, thanks !
 * ogra_ clicks "me too" and moves on
<davmor2> seb128: there are a few very similar to that I don't know if they have all been merged
<seb128> davmor2, I don't know, I'm waiting for some round of fixes to land to go through the bug and triage them/ask if the issues are resolved
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: what was the conclusion about the apps scaling UI?
<Laney> Trevinho was reworking it to look more like the design
<seb128> the stuff in the landing-011 is cool (just tested it), having the current slider changing the text and GTK scales as fit
<Trevinho> seb128: nice :)
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I've mostly done it, but i've to add the 2nd slider
<seb128> like 1.5 sets unity and text to 150% and keep gtk to 1
<Laney> cool
<seb128> 2 does the right set and put everything to 2
<seb128> nice to see also the menus match the panel text ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, why a second slider? the current behaviour seems fine to me
<Trevinho> seb128: we want to control things on multimonitor
<seb128> what things?
<Trevinho> seb128: the scaling of text or gtk is global, so we need to define what to do if there are multiple monitors attached
<seb128> right
<seb128> didn't we speak about having a combo that let you select which screen you want to use as a basis for scalling?
<Trevinho> seb128: or I've done a combo for now
<Trevinho> seb128: http://i.imgur.com/4REmE0H.png
<Trevinho> seb128: that's what I've done for now
<Trevinho> if that's fine, it's ready
<seb128> I'm sure mpt is going to have to say on labels alignement at least
<seb128> having the "1" on the side rather than under the scale as well
<Trevinho> I can make them to stay on left, not sure... As they don't look so nice
<Trevinho> yeah, these are small things to tune :P
<Trevinho> the logic thing on the combo is the main one
<seb128> right, I like that screenshot on principle
<seb128> though I'm still unsure the combo is something users are going to understand
<seb128> in any case, get it in the shape you want, then ask for a ffe/uife, you are going to need those (or  recycle the one from hikiko, though the solution changed slightly so the description needs to be updated)
<Trevinho> yeah...
<Trevinho> Laney: any thought on that screenshot ^
<Laney> The idea is reasonable, but I still find 'Highest scale across displays' to be unintuitive
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, any proposal?
<Laney> Not as such ...
<Laney> Something like 'Largest available size'
<Laney> ?
<Laney> (brb, early lunch)
<seb128> attente, hey, you are around that this time?
 * seb128 losts track of timezones
<seb128> attente, I'm looking at landing your u-g-m fixes, they seem mostly good but that makes "_" show back in e.g inkscape or gvim, like "_Open" (the underscore is on its own char rather than being an underline)
<Trevinho> attente: ah, about that.... I've noticed that in inkscape, if you've loaded svg files with "_" in the name, then they shows as underlined inside the reopen menu
<seb128> bregma, hey, I tested the unity landing ppa, +1 for me to land it
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, well done on landing the content-hub work! ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, thx :)
<bregma> seb128, thanks
<seb128> oh, andyrock is there!
<seb128> andyrock, hey, how are you? still working on those lockscreen issues?
<andyrock> seb128, yes
<andyrock> they are pretty complicated
<seb128> andyrock, do you have any estimate when you are going to get fixes? beta freeze is today, it starts looking like we should maybe considering reverting to gnome-screensaver if the bugs are too difficults to be fixed for the release
<mdeslaur> gah! /me cries
<andyrock> i can have a fix for the double lock today
<andyrock> for the lockscreen not invoking idle screen not sure
<seb128> andyrock, that would help maintaining the feature in place, that one is a real user experience blocker
<seb128> ok
<seb128> can't we just keep gnome-screensaver handle the idel?
<andyrock> seb128, that what we do
<andyrock> the problem is that g-s requires the grab to do that
<seb128> oh
<andyrock> i managed to get the fade starts
<andyrock> but as soon as it finishes for some reasons it starts again
<seb128> ok
<seb128> one bug at the time, let's fix the double lock one, then the idle one
<andyrock> ok
<andyrock> than we have another issue
<andyrock> you switch user
<andyrock> than you move back to the other user
<andyrock> the lockscreen starts to fade
<andyrock> but it's an issue with all the lockscreens
<seb128> let's not worry much about things are not regressions
<jmadero> morning all
<jmadero> anyone else seen an issue where unity background is completely gray but controls work fine (left side bar)
<jmadero> I think gnome and Unity aren't playing nice together
<seb128> bregma, do you keep the upstream unity bugs on "fix commited" rather than "fix released" on purpose? if so, it might be nice to roll a tarball (or do whatever you require to close those) to clean the noise from the buglist
<seb128> jmadero, hey, use #ubuntu for user questions
<jmadero> lol dang Sweetshark
<jmadero> seb128: thanks - I was sent here by Canonical;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Sweetshark, we don't do user support on that channel, we have launchpad for bug reports :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: sure, but its a long journey from #libreoffice-qa to launchpad ...
<bregma> seb128, we keep upstream bugs as 'fixed committed' until we do an upstream release -- which will be soon so we can branch for maintenance
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, that question is an unity one...
<seb128> bregma, you should roll a beta tarball or something so you can close them ;-)
<bregma> we'd release more often except we keep getting process curveballs thrown at us
<Sweetshark> jmadero: would you have a filed a bug on launchpad, if I would have told you in the #libreoffice-qa channel? or would you have just walked away?
<seb128> bregma, everybody else just close their upstream bugs when stuff land in Ubuntu nowadays (or just use one buglist, the ubuntu one)
<seb128> jmadero, can you share a screenshot showing your issue? (it doesn't ring a bell but I'm unsure to understand your description)
<jmadero> Sweetshark: lol trying to get me to take sides knowing we're colleagues on LibreOffice ;)
<jmadero> but to be honest - I would have walked away - I in general use a different DE but like Unity to work
<jmadero> so that I can test LibreOffice bugs - this is a minor inconvenience
<jmadero> let me boot into Unity - one minute
<jmadero> okay more than one minute - Okular is terrible and takes about 5 minutes to save :-/
<jmadero> but I can describe better
<jmadero> after I installed Gnome3 from ppa - Unity was completely broken, I reinstalled Unity and it seems to now work fine but the background is this terrible gray and I cannot change it
<jmadero> everything else seems to work fine -- although there were some tricks I had to search for (like the mouse pointer goes invisible when you install gnome3) but that's been fixable
<seb128> jmadero, weird, gnome3 shouldn't impact on Unity sessions
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't understand what is your new migration script in unity doing?
<jmadero> seb128: yeah I never had the issue until this round of install - very strange
<jmadero> okular is still frozen so can't screenshot it right now
<jmadero> I try not to hate on free software but okular can be troublesome ;)
<seb128> hehe
<jmadero> still frozen, dangit
<sil2100> seb128: maybe you'll know more, maybe it's already resolved - in the morning I upgraded my desktop system and apt forced the uninstall of ubuntu-desktop because checkbox-ui is unavailable
<sil2100> seb128: is that a known thing?
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, I think it's a fallover from the python transition
<seb128> Laney, thanks for looking at activity-log-manager, if you feels like working a bit more on it there are a few other issues (the lock screen values are not translated, you also get a segfault if you open online-account then security&privacy, ...)
<Laney> seb128: oh, interesting, is that how you do it?
<seb128> the segfault?
<Laney> no, doesn't happen
<seb128> yes, there is one libgee unhappy when you do that
<Laney> I tried to reproduce it
<Laney> but couldn't
<seb128> run u-c-c, go to online accounts, go back to the grid, click on privacy?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> happens every time with those steps for me
<Laney> aha I got it now
<seb128> Laney, I've a guess at why it's happening
<seb128> uoa and activity-log-manager link to different libgee versions
<seb128> so I wouldn't be surprised if that's a symbol conflict
<seb128> we should try to have only 1 libgee version in there
<seb128> Laney, you can maybe have a go at try to build alm with the new libgee (I would start by trying that)
<Laney> I'll look into it, thx for the steps
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> do you want me to write that on the bug?
<seb128> Laney, sometime writing about thing helped, I just though about the libgee versions mismatch now, where I had looked at the bt before
<seb128> it just occurred to me while trying to think about what the online account had which was special
<Laney> seb128: where do you see gee coming from online-accounts?
<seb128> Laney, hum, I tried to uninstall libgee-0.8-2 and it was removing it, but that's through indirect depends
<seb128> here goes that theory :/
<Laney> could be loaded into the process through plugins
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> the empathy stuff use libgee
<seb128> it would still be good to have a go at building alm with the new gee, cleaning the old lib and maybe resolving that issue on the way
<Laney> tedg: any reason https://code.launchpad.net/~a-j-buxton/libindicator/remove-timeout/+merge/198070 hasn't been reviewed?
<tedg> Laney, We've talked about it, it needs all the startup patches to land to make it safe.
<tedg> Laney, It's more in holding than "not reviewed"
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I missed the mention. It's keeping the user-setting text-scaling, copying it from gnome to unity
<seb128> Trevinho, how is it doing so? is there a new key for unity? I don't see it mentioned there
<Trevinho> seb128: yes there's a new key for unity... That will update the gnome one accordingly, if needed
<seb128> Trevinho, the script doesn't mention any unity key though, how does it work
<seb128> the Popen(("dconf load "+GNOME_UI_SETTINGS_PATH).split()..) and "p.communicate(input="[/]\n"+GNOME_TEXT_SCALE_FACTOR+"={}".format(text_scale_factor).encode('utf-8'))" is a bit magic to me
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, yeah... I must have been too tired when I wrote it.. I probably committed it when not finished -_-
<Trevinho> seb128:  let me fix it
<Trevinho> damn it
<seb128> Trevinho, that landing in trusty so you need a new merge request
<Trevinho> and when I tried it worked only because thanks to unity
<Trevinho> mh, ok
<seb128> landed*
<Laney> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/ please to test
<seb128> Laney, you want me to install junk?! ;-)
<seb128> sure, doing that in a minute
<Laney> there's always some gems in the heap
<Laney> we have a whole tv show about that, "scrapheap challenge"
<seb128> Laney, seems to work fine and fixes the segfault
<Laney> nice
<Laney> a correct theory then
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> if you still feel like fixing mores issues there, there are the missing translations and the whoopsie unlock control not behaving as it should
<Laney> yeah, looking at the lock one
<Laney> why is bzr randomly different from the packagE?
<Laney> like someone imported the quilt packages there but they don't actually apply in the branch
<seb128> I'm unsure, that project is a mess atm
<seb128> Seif started it iirc, but they stopped being active
<Laney> and it has the generated c code in bzr
<Laney> weird stuff
<seb128> robert_ancell has been fixing a bunch of issues and mps fixes but they are still waiting for review I think
<seb128> we should probably take over it and put it under CI/train landing, etc
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/activity-log-manager/+activereviews ...
<seb128> seems like robert_ancell tried to get it under CI
<seb128> happyaron, hey, could you review https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1290881 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290881 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "indicator-keyboard suppresses IBus candidate window" [High,In progress]
<Laney> mmm
<seb128> happyaron, there is an ibus patch in there, I assigned it to you some days ago, that's blocking the indicator work
<chrisccoulson> seb128, can you remind me how i find what crash reports have been submitted from a particular machine?
<chrisccoulson> (i'm sure you've told me before)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can find the link in system-setting->security&privacy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or webbrowser 'http://errors.ubuntu.com/user/'$(printf $(sudo cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid) | sha512sum)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yw!
<chrisccoulson> has anyone on the desktop team got an account on bugzilla.mozilla.org?
<Laney> that is the most trappy question I have ever heard :P
<Laney> HERE, HAVE FIREFOX, LALALA
<Laney> (no I don't, sorry)
<chrisccoulson> :(
<chrisccoulson> oh, seb128 is already offline
<chrisccoulson> in that case, he volunteered
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> he has one
<chrisccoulson> using his debian email address
<Laney> win
<rickspencer3> too bad robert_ancel isn't here
<rickspencer3> I just used simple scan, I am always impressed how well it works and how easy it is
<tedg> It seems that rhythmbox now has a rhythmbox-plugins that includes the MPRIS plugin.
<tedg> Is that installed by default?
<tedg> It kinda breaks the sound menu to not have it installed
<ogra_> tedg, apt-cache show rhythmbox-plugins|grep ^Task
<ogra_> (no idea if MPRIS is enabled at package build time though)
<tedg> ogra_, Ah, cool. I didn't know that info was there!
<tedg> I think I must have just not gotten it on upgrade then.
<ogra_> there is also the "seeded-in-ubuntu" command
<ogra_> (but i'm to oldscool for that :P )
<tedg> Interesting though, seeded-in-ubuntu seems to only work with source package names?
<tedg> Seems a bit odd.
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, they disagree. There is a task for ubuntu-desktop but seeded-in-ubuntu doesn't say that the plugins is in ubuntu.
<ogra_> it is in the ubuntu-desktop tsak, which we install during image creation
<ogra_> *task
<tedg> ogra_, K, kinda curious what seeded-in-ubuntu uses then.
<ogra_> the manpage might know
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, should be mark bug 1281058 as "ubuntu-desktop-trusty"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1281058 in systemd (Ubuntu) "The system shutdowns when multiple accounts are open" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281058
<ochosi> robert_ancell: hmm, now i got a log for that bug i was telling you about (the greeter not exiting as it should), but i dont see anything strange/telling there, would you mind to take a quick peek? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1290575)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290575 in LightDM GTK+ Greeter "lightdm-gtk-greeter does not exit cleanly when logging in" [High,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> ochosi, looking
<ochosi> ty!
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I'm guessing they edited the log files - I was wondering what weird bug they had that used "<user>" as username :)
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> yeah, i'd presume so
<robert_ancell> ochosi, is the greeter that is left around interactive?
<ochosi> robert_ancell: from my single experience it's only shown in the taskbar like a minimized window
<ochosi> robert_ancell: i was able to right-click and close it and then everything worked fine, apparently not everyone is so lucky
<ochosi> robert_ancell: and i guess i should add that i don't use desktop-icons, so it might well be that the greeter overlays those
<robert_ancell> ochosi, ah, I think I know what it is
 * ochosi feels more hopeful all of a sudden
<robert_ancell> ochosi, it might be due to XSetCloseDownMode (display, RetainPermanent); which means the X windows stay open after the greeter quits
<robert_ancell> This is so the background is shown before the session starts (otherwise it would revert to the default X background)
<ochosi> robert_ancell: yes, otherwise you get flickering on login, no?
<ochosi> yeah
<robert_ancell> I suspect the greeter is not closing the existing window / redrawing the background correctly
<robert_ancell> And that might be due to gtk_main_quit not working properly
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> that makes total sense
<ochosi> so adding the g_unix_signal_add would tackle that most likely
<robert_ancell> yes
<ochosi> very very good
<ochosi> thank you very much!
<robert_ancell> np
<robert_ancell> Don't we all love X's rough edges :)
<ochosi> hehe
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-25
<mterry> robert_ancell, heyo!  Is there going to be a lightdm release this week?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I just made one
 * mterry hugs robert_ancell
<ritz> morning
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> morning!
<tjaalton> seb128: I guess it's a bit late to add new wacom stuff to u-s-d/u-c-c?
<seb128> tjaalton, it sure is, you can try to make a case for it if the current one is buggy/limited and you are wanting to backport the update and test it though
<seb128> good morning desktopers btw!
<seb128> hey Laney
<tjaalton> seb128: ok I'll give it a go
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<Laney> ooh final gnome tarballs
<Laney> just in time for beta freeze, lovely
<mlankhorst> or is it lovely? :P
<Laney> it means more people might get to have a look at the fancy generated autotools diffs
<Laney> think of all the brains that went in to creating that stuff
<Laney> good to take the time to appreciate it every now and again
<CrazyLemon> hey guys
<CrazyLemon> when the next language update is due ?
<seb128> CrazyLemon, we had one yesterday
<CrazyLemon> seb128 yes - thats why i'm asking for the next one :D
<seb128> why?
<seb128> not sure, after beta I guess
<CrazyLemon> well yesterdays update uses english strings that were already translated a long time ago
<seb128> CrazyLemon, do you care about giving some details or trying to explain what's the issue?
<CrazyLemon> seb128 well i can give you details.. the question is can you help me fix them or should i just report a bug and hope it will be fixed till the next language update
<CrazyLemon> the issue regards indicator-session package
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, indicator-session.mo went missing in yesterdays langpack update, do you know what happened?
<pitti> hey seb128
<CrazyLemon> which with yestardays update is totally in english
<pitti> seb128: let me check
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: eek, yes, I do
<pitti> seb128: it rebuilt the -base packages from an update tarball, so anything which didn't change in a long time got dropped
<ritz> ChrisTownsend, hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/763148  wrt precise sru.
<pitti> where did the beta-1 langpacks go to? that sounds broken
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 763148 in Compiz Core "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes open windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Fix committed]
<pitti> seb128: that'll need a full rebuild, I'm afraid
<seb128> pitti, ok, reassigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1297112
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297112 in langpack-o-matic "indicator-session.mo missing for gnome langpacks" [High,New]
<seb128> pitti, can you trigger a full rebuild?
<pitti> seb128: will do, see #u-devel (just confirmed with infinity)
<seb128> CrazyLemon, ^
<CrazyLemon> seb128 well first of all - that was fast :)  thanks seb128 and pitti :)
<pitti> CrazyLemon: thanks for pointing this out
<seb128> CrazyLemon, yw, thanks for reporting the issue!
<CrazyLemon> should i give you more work ? because i just saw ritz's link :)
<Laney> CrazyLemon: you'd make a good manager
<CrazyLemon> Laney :))
<ritz> CrazyLemon,  hi :)
<seb128> attente, hey, can you stack https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/1294947-fix-mnemonics  on https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/1208019? I tried to put a landing for those but they conflict in unity-gtk-menu-item.c
<ochosi> hey seb128
<ochosi> (and everyone else :))
<seb128> ochosi, hello
<ochosi> seb128: i quickly wanted to ask you how you're handling ibus now in unity/ubuntu. i saw it's still in the seed, but from the icon-patch we did yesterday i reckoned you don't use it anymore
<ochosi> (and we're having troubles/bugs with it in xubuntu, so we're wondering what you guys are doing, considering to just follow your lead)
<seb128> we do use it
<ochosi> ah
<seb128> we don't use the indicator though
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> so it's installed by default and also autostarted by default?
<seb128> we have indicator-keyboard and unity-control-center driving it
<seb128> yes, I think im-config starts it
<ochosi> hmm i see. on its own, ibus seems to change the layout upon login (e.g. from en_US to en_UK or vice versa)
<seb128> weird
<ochosi> with unity-control-center driving it, you mostly mean the ibus-settings-dialog being accessible from there, right?
<ochosi> yeah, also previously, there didn't use to be a trayicon, at least not by default. somehow we get the trayicon and the layout change now (we obviously haven't changed anything wrt ibus)
<seb128> not only the ibus config dialog
<seb128> but the control center "text input" let you add input sources
<seb128> which are combinaison or xkb layout and ibus engines
<seb128> like if you look for chinese you are going to get e.g chinese (pinyin)
<seb128> if you select it, it configures both the layout and ibus to use pinyin
<seb128> then you can click on the icon that call the ibus dialog to tweak specific options if needed...
<ochosi> so that part is integrated in unity-control-center directly codewise?
<ochosi> (we have ibus prefs and im-config, from what i see)
<seb128> I'm not sure about the specific, attente would be a better person to ask
<seb128> I think u-c-c writes the configs
<ochosi> ok, ty
<ochosi> will interrogate him then :)
<seb128> indicator-keyboard/unity-settings-daemon do the handling of keys to switch, etc
<seb128> u-s-d is also what applies the config on login I think
<ochosi> ok, so i guess if we'd want to use indicator-keyboard, we'd need to use unity-s-d as well, right?
<seb128> yes
<ochosi> i guess it doesn't work without u-s-d
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> that's good to know
<seb128> you are probably better off just using the ibus notification area icon
<ochosi> not sure that one is really necessary by default
<ochosi> it's only useful for ppl with >1 kb-layouts/input-langs, no?
<seb128> right
<ochosi> those have to set up ibus anyway, then they can also activate the trayicon, i'd say
<ochosi> (for multiple layouts, i mean)
<seb128> right
<ochosi> thanks for the info!
<seb128> yw!
<ochosi> this was already quite helpful
<ritz> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1188571, wrt precise
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1188571 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "The list of printers should be searchable/sortable " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ritz> looks fine for sru ?
<seb128> ritz, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/165158344/gtk%2B3.0_3.4.2-0ubuntu0.7_source.changes
<seb128> ritz, it's in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1
<seb128> needs somebody from the SRU team to review though
<ritz> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<dpm> hi Trevinho, does unity-control-center appear translated on your desktop?
<dpm> I'm asking also re: bug 1297053
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297053 in Unity Control Center "[UIFe/FFe] Add Window Contents scaling options to Display panel" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297053
<dpm> right now it appears completely untranslated on mine
<tjaalton> seb128: looks like the newer wacom plugin would need newer GnomeRR api from gnome-desktop
<seb128> tjaalton, :-(
<seb128> dpm, u-c-c is translated there
<seb128> dpm, dpkg -S unity-control-center.mo | grep -ca? (assuming you are using ca)
<dpm> seb128, ok, I've also noticed there was a recent langpack update I've just installed, so I'll log out and back in first to see if that fixes it for me
<dpm> yeah, using ca :)
<seb128> dpm, no need to log out of u-c-c
<seb128> for
<seb128> that's an app, not a system service
<seb128> just close and reopen it
<dpm> no luck, then. The "Appearance" string also appears untranslated
<dpm> it might actually be a case of really visible strings not being translated
<dpm> but Launchpad times out on me and I cannot check out which ones are untranslated
<seb128> dpm, do you have the .mo ?
<dpm> checking now...
<Laney> pitti: hrm, I just got a cron email from fstrim-all on my newly-upgraded panda
<seb128> dpm, just try to gettext -d unity-control-center <String>
<Laney> is that intended?
<Laney> device /dev/disk/by-uuid/2d68bff4-43a4-4100-8f8e-73d0fea4a83f is not a drive that is known-safe for trimming
<Laney> device /dev/sda1 is not a drive that is known-safe for trimming
<pitti> Laney: hm, I fixed that in the latest util-linux; which version do you have?
<pitti> Laney: (fixed in 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu18)
<Laney> ah!
<Laney> I might not have that
<dpm> seb128, ok, the .mo file is there, so it's probably the strings not having been actually translated and thus a false alarm
<seb128> dpm, good
<dpm> seb128, another question: on Nautilus, do you have the top File, Edit, View, Go menus translated?
<seb128> dpm, no, I was just starting looking at that
<dpm> ok
<seb128> it's weird because e.g "Bookmark" is translated
<dpm> yeah, and the submenus are translated too
<Laney> pitti: ah yes, I have 16 & that's fixed in 17
<Laney> carry on :)
<pitti> nice
<ritz> Laney, aah, fstrim file corruption bug
<Laney> umm?
<ritz> fstrim can corrupt fs on heavy io loads
<ritz> on certain sd
<Laney> It only runs on known good ssd
<Laney> s
<ritz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1259829
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259829 in linux (Ubuntu) " htree_dirblock_to_tree:920: inode #53629599: block 214443464: comm rm: bad entry in directory: rec_len % 4 != 0 - offset=0(0), inode=1667681412, rec_len=45654, name_len=39" [Low,Triaged]
 * ritz checks cron log
<ritz> nm, I am daft
<seb128> dpm, seems like the nautilus issue was just outdated translations, works with yesterday's langpack update (nautilus -q & nautilus)
<dpm> seb128, yep, works here too, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<tjaalton> seb128: hmm looks like it could work without the api changes, but where did data/org.*.in go from g-s-d?
<tjaalton> shipped by g-s-d it seems
 * Laney ships alm
<Laney> that was fun :P
<seb128> \o/
<tjaalton> Laney: so #1228765 doesn't seem to be happening for T
<tjaalton> ?
<tjaalton> bug #1228765
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228765 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Implement DisplayConfig dbus interface and transition to gnome-desktop 3.10" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<tjaalton> gotta love descriptive git commits msgs by hadess..
<tjaalton> -s
<tjaalton> anyway, wacom backport from 3.10 to u-s-d seems to be easy without the gnomerr api changes, but u-c-c would be messier
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-control-center/+bug/1297053 ? Is it fine?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297053 in Unity Control Center "[UIFe/FFe] Add Window Contents scaling options to Display panel" [Undecided,In progress]
<qengho> How did cavemen live without "bzr bd-do"?
<Laney> Trevinho: fine by me - GunnarHj might be able to help you from the docs side
<Laney> Trevinho: have you asked mpt to have a look at the current implementation?
<GunnarHj> Trevinho, Laney: The desktop guide does (unfortunately) not describe the new scaling feature anyway. There is just a hint on the "What's new" page, and it won't be affected by this change.
<Trevinho> GunnarHj: thanks for the info
<Laney> GunnarHj: okay, please comment on the bug/list saying that if you can
<Laney> thanks!
<Trevinho> Laney: no, then... mpt :) ? ^
<GunnarHj> Laney: Will do.
<mpt> Trevinho, woohoo!
<mpt> Trevinho, what is the text of all the options in the “Scale for window contents” menu?
<Trevinho> mpt: let me grab a screenshot, but the monitor names
<Laney> tjaalton: Probably not, I think they were going to look into forking the library into two parallel installable pacakges for T if anything
<Laney> but that's no good for u-c-c
<Trevinho> mpt: and "smallest size available"
<tjaalton> Laney: right
<Laney> Trevinho: is there a way to have no scaling there?
<Laney> or is that what smallest size does maybe
<Trevinho> Laney: it is...
<mpt> Trevinho, “Largest” and “Smallest” are pretty confusing words here … You might have a large display with a small ui-scale, or vice versa
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean, the smallest size is generally 1... if yuou don't play with options... btw I could add a "Don't scale" option also
<Trevinho> mpt: yeah... I need help with wording there... I asked Laney and he proposed that, so I accepted
<mpt> It’s a tough wording question
<Laney> I couldn't think of anything really good
<Trevinho> mpt: that's the list btw http://i.imgur.com/bT6lGzK.png
<mpt> thanks
<Trevinho> mpt: as for the alignment I wasn't unsure if you preferred the sacle items to be centered or left-aligned... I made them centered at the beginning then moved to the left... to match the rest...
<mpt> Trevinho, how about changing “Scale for window contents matches:” to “Scale all window contents to match:” …
<Trevinho> ok, sure
<mpt> Then change “Largest available size” to “Display with largest controls”
<mpt> and change “Smallest available size” to “Display with smallest controls”
<mpt> Does that make sense?
<Trevinho> yeah... That's good for me
<mpt> cool
<Trevinho> mpt: thanks
<mpt> Trevinho, your horizontal alignment is good, it just looks messed up because of the vertical spacing I think
<Trevinho> mpt: yes, in fact that's the same I thought
<mpt> “Scale for menu and title bars:” is closer to the menu above it than to the slider it actually applies to
<Trevinho> yeah, that's the thing
<Trevinho> ajnd that's caused by the gtkscale...
<mpt> Iz mostly theme boog
<Trevinho> I can see if I can change the thing, but I guess there's no a clean way...
<mpt> Our popup menus are too tall and our switches are too short
<mpt> Popup menus by default should be exactly the same height as command buttons
<Trevinho> mpt: ah, Iv'e also just noticed that the sticky edges control is not fileld in vertical way as the toggle for the display is...
<Trevinho> I should fix it.... I guess
<mpt> Trevinho, yes, it’s rather unattractive to have two switches that are different sizes in the same panel :)
<Trevinho> mpt: yeah.. :)
<mpt> Making a switch a non-default size should be hard, but it seems GTK makes it really easy
<Trevinho> mpt: ah... now I've the opposite problem...
<Trevinho> mpt: the sticky edge toggle gets the same height of the rotation combo
<Trevinho> mpt: and that's even bad I think...
<Trevinho> mhmh
<mpt> Trevinho, are the menus their natural height? Is anything making them taller?
<Trevinho> that's the natural hieght
<Trevinho> mpt: and that's what makes the table to grow
<larsu> mpt: you need to go out of your way to size a switch differently: either set its expand properties to true (they are false by default) or pack it in a box that expands its children (which none except single-child-boxes do by default)
<mpt> Hm, yes, they’re the same height in other panels
<Trevinho> mpt: the fact is, if I make them to expand I'm getting this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~3v1n0/shots/Schermata%20da%202014-03-25%2016:21:55.png
<Trevinho> and that's bad
<Trevinho> so let me see how it works by setting the monitor toggle to the same size
<mpt> larsu, ok, well I see the problem in “Online Accounts”, in “Security & Privacy” > “Files & Applications” vs. “Search”, in “Network”, and in current Trusty “Screen Display” … It’s pretty common.
<mpt> Trevinho, the second switch has gone from being shorter to being taller than the first :)
<Trevinho> mpt: yeah, that's the problem i was telling
<Trevinho> mpt: and that's because we're in a table... so for some reason, if I set it to use its natural size it gets too small, if it expands it gets too big
<larsu> mpt: fair enough :/ I wonder how much blame we can lay on the toolkit though, but you're right, it's certinaly not 'none'
<mpt> Trevinho, I don’t think the natural size being too small is your fault, that’s the theme’s fault. Better to figure out how to make the first one the same size. :)
<Trevinho> ah, mh,let me ssee something
<seb128> hey, it's meeting time:!
 * qengho casts Summon Desktop Team.
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter__, desrt, attente, larsu, kenvandine: hey
<mlankhorst> hey
<kenvandine> hey
<didrocks> qengho: a chrome cast? :)
<Trevinho> mpt: Here's with same height... http://people.ubuntu.com/~3v1n0/shots/Schermata%20da%202014-03-25%2016:30:18.png
<Trevinho> mpt: but the monitor toggle becomes smaller...
<larsu> meeting \o/
<Trevinho> mpt: of course I could request a minimum height for both, but hardcoding sizes is not something I like, and also it won't properly work when the ui is scaled
<seb128> Trevinho, mpt: can you continue on another channel please? we have a meeting starting here
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<qengho> Hi!
<Trevinho> seb128: ook :)
<seb128> I hope everybody is fine and ready for trusty beta and bugfixing until release
<seb128> qengho, hey, your turn!
<qengho> done: kept Cr up to date.
<qengho> done: explored synaptics history and decided two-finger pinch on touchpads won't be a feature of Cr or anything else soon.
<qengho> in-progress: polishing touch-screen UI for Cr.
<qengho> to-do: re-explore Cr configuration of DPI settings to make it real-time instead of start-up time.
<qengho> help!: Think about a PPAPI flash-package downloader to mitigate upcoming NPAPI death. May be download GOOG Chrome, extract? So ugly. Alternatives?
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, having dpi dynamic would be nice indeed ;-)
<qengho> seb128: I think gsettings watching can fit in Cr's execution model.  Could be tricky.
<seb128> I've no clever suggestion for your last point, good luck with that ... maybe email ubuntu-devel@ if you need some input?
<qengho> Okaay.
<seb128> qengho, otherwise everything looks on track for release on the chromium front?
<qengho> Yes.  Looks promising.
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> no Sweetshark?
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> 16:34 -!- hey, triaging bugs, fixing piglit crashing bugs, fixing some bugs and hopefully getting my optimus code ready for upstream kernel
<seb128> how is xorg looking for the release?
<seb128> what's the bug situation?
<mlankhorst> well the xv bug is fixed, still too many bugs for my liking. :-( might upload 1.15.1rc1
<seb128> when is 1.15.1 due?
<mlankhorst> week or 2?
<mlankhorst> and hoping for FFe for synaptics to fix some touch bugs
<seb128> k
<seb128> so 1.15.1 might be there for the lts release?
<mlankhorst> hopefully
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1294515
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294515 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "FFE: new upstream version to support touchpads on newer Lenovo models" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> great
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
 * Sweetshark is late, didnt watch IRC
<seb128> Sweetshark, you need a calendar or a phone or an alarm or something ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, your turn
<Sweetshark> ye- regression fix galore
<Sweetshark> - did 4.3.1~rc1 to prereleases, waiting for rc2 (tag expected today)
<Sweetshark> - check LO-voikko build breaker
<Sweetshark> - backported commit, prepared hopefully final 3.5.7/precise SRU with two fixes
<Sweetshark> - QA/triage/bugmangling
<Sweetshark> - verified autopkgtests to run again in VM \o/
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, is rc2 going to trusty?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes it should
<seb128> what's the libreoffice situation for release? is there any bug you are worried about?
<seb128> ok, let me know if you need sponsoring
<Sweetshark> seb128: writer and impress are good, calc has still some ~30 regressions -- upstream is working on that.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's see what they manage to get for 4.3.1
<seb128> we still have SRUs otherwise
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> what up
<Laney> • Various fixes to activity-log-manager
<Laney> • Investigate nautilus bug (bgo #708282)
<Laney> • u-s-s review click package MP, give some comments
<Laney> • Investigate time & date panel in u-s-s not working properly, turns out to be a Qt 5.2 bug https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37683
<Laney> • GNOME updates p11-kit (file conflict inherited from Debian, fix & forward there) & pango1.0
<Laney> • farstream-0.2 ftbfs, gtk-doc usual woes; forward upstream
<Laney> • Update webkit, ftbfs on armhf, bug in gcc-4.8 http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=60617
<Laney> • Usual FFe reviews, now with added queue review fun (frozen from now to release)
<ubot2> gcc.gnu.org bug 60617 in target "[4.8 Regression] unable to find a register to spill in class 'LO_REGS'" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Laney> ✧
<seb128> Laney, thanks for picking in the trusty tagged bugslist ;-) (I should add some more there)
<seb128> Laney, is there anything that worry you for release from your ubuntu-release viewpoint?
<Laney> lock screen ...
<Laney> other than that there's not much on the list, just the hidpi stuff really
<seb128> hidpi doesn't worry me much
<seb128> I'm still wondering if the lockscreen is worth it
<seb128> or if we should rollback
<Laney> that's not a worry, just a thing left to do
<Laney> yeah ...
<seb128> it feels nice to use though
<kenvandine> it is nice
<seb128> even if mpt doesn't like having lock screen and greeter looking similar because of the confusion it creates (I really hate the gnome-screensaver grey rectangle UI)
<kenvandine> windows 95 :)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<Laney> Some of the bugs are things you can't really have though
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2014: Student applications closed, for OpenPrinting I got students for implementing IPP-over-USB and for working on the color management support in CUPS.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.49 with fixes in the pdftops filter to make Toshiba PostScript printers work.
<tkamppeter> - foomatic-db: Uploaded current version with latest printer support.
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript, foomatic-db-engine: bug fix updates.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> Laney, you mean?
<seb128> tkamppeter, nice work on bugfixes, keep those coming for the LTS ;-)
<Laney> I mean that there are bugs that need to be fixed
<seb128> oh, right, I misparsed it on first read
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hi
<desrt> mostly smoketesting the gnome release this past week
<desrt> and figuring out bugs
<desrt> but also managed to get more work done on gmaincontext redo.... including solving the tricky lock/free race issues once and for all (i hope)
<desrt> ☙
<seb128> desrt, nice work on the gsettings bugfix, seems to be working from an e.u.c review
<desrt> oh.  good.
<desrt> looks like 2.40 ended up being a pretty decent release in terms of no big bleeders
<desrt> (oh ya... also did releases) ;)
<seb128> yeah, nothing to complain about
<desrt> except some file monitors :)
<seb128> Laney, I guess you are going to handle the glib/dconf updates?
<Laney> sure
<seb128> desrt, right...
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey, not sure if you are around (guess not if you are still in the same tz), just pinging in case ;-)
<seb128> ok, probably sleeping, no worry
<seb128> larsu, your turn then!
<larsu> bug fixes! (in a slightly shorter week due to Friday off)
<larsu> let me thing ... in the messaging menu: align application shortcuts correctly
<larsu> *think
<larsu> sound menu: fix animation in the play button when starting a player from there, investigate a crash, and fix focus indication
<larsu> that last one is still wip, just talked to matthew about how to implement it correctly
<larsu> I think that's about it for the week?!
<seb128> it feels like you had some other bugfixing in themes/indicators
<seb128> but I didn't keep track exactly
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<larsu> there was some icon stuff
<Laney> Filter for [Merge] lp:~larsu in your emails, that's what I usually do :P
<larsu> and the volume notification in i-sound honors allow-amplified now
<larsu> meh, stuff like that
<larsu> Laney: good idea, thanks
<seb128> larsu, thanks
 * desrt wonders why Laney watches for larsu's merges
<seb128> kenvandine, your turn
<kenvandine> Content hub features have landed!
<kenvandine>  * Found a few bugs during the landing that didn't effect the default apps, I have fixes prepared to land this week.
<kenvandine>  * Download manager integration is starting now
<larsu> desrt: Laney watches us all.
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<Laney> desrt: salary review!
<seb128> kenvandine, good job on landing the content-hub work!
<kenvandine> thx :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I saw some people mentioning config issues, do you have an hand on that?
<larsu> for some reason, I read that as celery review and was confused...
<kenvandine> now to keep the landings smaller
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure what's up with that... i'm investigating
<kenvandine> seb128, i suspect those were people that might have been testing the gallery switch to click landing
<kenvandine> to test that the default had to be tweaked
<kenvandine> but can't confirm
<seb128> k
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> • split user avatar icons from g-c-c in a new binary so u-c-c can recommend those
<seb128> • some desktop updates and bugfixes
<seb128> • reviewed/tested ubuntu-system-settings change (mostly the click integration)
<seb128> • lot of bug triage, e.u.c and launchpad review
<seb128> • helped people to test/land their fixes (indicators mostly)
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> some testing of the current trusty with a look to translations as well (we usually spot untranslatable strings, etc only at the end of the cycle when we stop having outdated templates and the remaining non translated strings are bugs)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there any other topic/comment/question this week?
<Laney> yeah, there's some ubuntu-desktop-trusty bugs that could do with being assigned ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, let have a look to the list again, I usually assign easy bugfixes/bugs that have an obvious owner
<seb128> it's less easy to do for stuff like "shutdown doesn't ask for confirmation when other users are logged in"
<seb128> ok, seems like we are done with the meeting at least
<seb128> thanks everyone
<Laney> thanks!
 * kenvandine waves
<Trevinho> Laney: fyi mpt approved the MP
<Laney> Trevinho: neat so you just need translation guys I guess
<Laney> not sure who that is, maybe dpm
<dpm> what's up?
<Laney> do you know who can do translation team acks for UIF exceptions?
<dpm> folks in the ubuntu-translators ML, including myself. Is this the UIF I was pinging Trevinho about this morning?
<dpm> UIFe
<Trevinho> dpm: oh, I didn't see any pings :o
<Laney> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-control-center/+bug/1297053
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297053 in Unity Control Center "[UIFe/FFe] Add Window Contents scaling options to Display panel" [Undecided,In progress]
<dpm> Trevinho, Laney, ack'ed it
<Laney> thanks
<Trevinho> dpm: ta
<Trevinho> now it's seb128's turn, on code :)
<Laney> No rush really, should wait until after beta
<Trevinho> Laney: yes indeed
<Trevinho> Laney: so... I'd need now one more and the last UIF.... :P as with the new decorations the  "Force quit window" dialog is not shown anymore (thus it's a regression), and so I need to move it to unity. This doesn't bring any new feature, but the strings needs to be moved inside the unity pkg
<Laney> Trevinho: I don't think that would need an exception
<Laney> The string should already be translated in the langpack
<Laney> s
<Trevinho> Laney: the fact is that I would like to change the strings to match design...
<Laney> is it important enough to break translations?
<Trevinho> Laney: well, it would be nice, but let me see how things might come with old strings
<Laney> ack
<Trevinho> Laney: the fact that the strings were in compiz instead that in unity doesn't affect it, then right?
<Laney> Trevinho: they should be consolodated into the langpacks, so no
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePacks
<Trevinho> ok, nice
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry, was in a call
<Trevinho> seb128: no problem, take your time with that MR :)
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: seems like we could land that work for beta still
<seb128> not other image than Ubuntu ses u-c-c
<seb128> well, we can land it in proposed and discuss let it in if there is a respin
<seb128> Laney, wdyt?
<Laney> not true
<Laney> at least edubuntu and kylin will have it
<seb128> Laney, ?
<seb128> hum, apt-cache depends doesn't ...
<Laney> they have ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> oh they are based on ubuntu-desktop right?
<Laney> use seeded-in-ubuntu!
<seb128> lol, thanks, I was looking for that command
<seb128> I tried whereis but it didn't do what I wanted :p
<Laney> huh, that's a weird command
<Laney> why do you want to know the path to the man page?
<seb128> well, that doesn't change the "we can land that in proposed" suggestion ;-)
<Laney> you can land it in the queue and then the release team can choose to take it or not
<kenvandine> seb128, with the latest unity8 changes, the background isn't shown... at all
<seb128> kenvandine, right, "by design" :/
<Laney> I just noticed that
<seb128> I need to talk to mpt about updating the settings design
<Laney> ummmm seriously?
<kenvandine> so are we dropping that from uss?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> well, we keep the greeter config one
<Laney> why did we spend so much time doing stuff with design
<seb128> so content-hub is still being used :p
<Laney> s/design/background/
<kenvandine> it's nice for the greeter
<seb128> well, most of it is still useful for the greeter
<kenvandine> but weird to not be able to see that otherwise :/
<seb128> it's just that we are down from 2 icons to 1
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> it'll make the background panel simpler
<seb128> they rational is that images don't give enough content to see the lenses content
<seb128> their*
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "their rational is that images don't give enough contrast to see the lenses content"
<seb128> from what I understood
<Laney> I managed to have one that I liked :|
<seb128> :-(
<kenvandine> on the phone i think i might buy it... it can be tough to read stuff if the wallpaper doesn't provide enough contrast
<kenvandine> but i think for convergence, we need it
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> so i guess we can't drop it from uss
<kenvandine> just tweak it ;)
<seb128> well, I guess that's where one those cases where unity8 is going to adapt to the factor
<seb128> right
<seb128> we are going to need different UIs for different factors anyway
<kenvandine> so we need designs :)
<seb128> right, I'm opening a bug
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i'll take that one when we have designs
<kenvandine> it is nicer for viewing content
<Laney> if you like being blinded by a bright grey
<Laney> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<Laney> so I'll stop working on my secret clone of pattrn then
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1297418
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297418 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] needs updated design, since unity8-phone stopped supporting custom background images" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Saviq, do you have a point to a design document/discussion about the unity8 side of the change?
<Laney> I'm mailing ubuntu-phone
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<attente> ochosi: hi, what ibus problems are you encountering?
<ochosi> hey attente
<ochosi> thanks for getting back to me!
<ochosi> we're seeing an odd bug in xubuntu with ibus currently, where ppl who select a en_GB kb-layout in ubiquity end up with en_US in the session
<ochosi> so i was wondering whether something changed in how ibus handles the kb-layouts
<ochosi> that's why i asked seb128 about unity's use of ibus before
<ochosi> (i initially had thought you don't use it anymore, because you have indicator-keyboard, didn't know that works with ibus)
<attente> ochosi: seems quite strange if it's only affecting keyboard layouts, i guess that should be strictly a unity-settings-daemon problem
<attente> indicator-keyboard is really just a front-end for triggering layout/IM changes in u-s-d
<ochosi> attente: hmyeah, we don't have unity-settings-daemon in xubuntu obviously
<attente> ochosi: oh, sorry, i'm not sure what's the equivalent in xfce
<ochosi> xfsettingsd
<ochosi> but that one isn't really interacting with ibus i think
<attente> ochosi: yeah, i'm not sure if that's an ibus problem at all
<ochosi> humm
<elfy> mmm
<ochosi> so what we're seeing is that the ibus trayicon pops up in the session and shows a different layout (en_US) than what localectl returns (en_GB)
<ochosi> and xfsettingsd is configured to use the "system settings" (which i'd presume is what localectl returns)
<attente> ochosi: is the keyboard layout actually the GB one? i mean is the problem only that the ibus indicator is displaying differently?
<ochosi> attente: no, the kb-layout is US (so what ibus displays)
<ochosi> attente: but lightdm-gtk-greeter gets en_UK
<ochosi> so it is set to en_UK in the system somehow, but overridden later
<elfy> and simply purging ibus stops the issue
<attente> hmm, so wouldn't that mean ibus is actually working correctly in this case?
<attente> elfy: oh, does it?
<attente> hmm.. i see
<elfy> it is definitely not what we used to see prior to ibus ending up on the panel
<elfy> I would have mentioned it before - ochosi will bear testament to me going on when needed ;)
 * ochosi bears testament
<elfy> :)
<attente> ochosi: do you know what's pulling in ibus under xubuntu?
<ochosi> attente: we have had it in our seeds forever
<ochosi> we could drop it, but somehow everyone is seeding it
<ochosi> i guess that's the main reason for us to seed it as well
<elfy> attente: in a meeting we had last week micahg thought maybe that it was the change to 1.5.5 - possible regression
<attente> elfy: sounds like it :(
<elfy> https://github.com/ibus/ibus/commit/e64b25c0ab8fadeae97fe78dcfcbc3a5d0869c6b
<attente> elfy: any way to test an older package?
<elfy> I think
<elfy> we did try last Thursday but got nowhere
<attente> elfy: when did you first notice the problem?
<elfy> I know it's anecdotal - but I remember the bug hitting us - it was me that reported it and it was just after that 1.5.5
<elfy> bug 1284635
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<ochosi> i wonder whether ibus has any logs
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-26
<GunnarHj> Hi robert_ancell!
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: ping?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, hello
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Hi!
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Since you were afk, I posted a comment on bug 1189382.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1189382 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Misleading icons for “Keyboard” and “Text Input”" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189382
<robert_ancell> yep, saw that
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Isn't it a little late?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, I didn't actually propose it for merging. Thought I would see how hard it would be to do
<robert_ancell> The current state of having them split is a bit insane though
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Basically I agree. And they are already interlinked.
<robert_ancell> Yeah, it was nice to delete those silly links in the branch :)
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: What more exactly would the merged capplet look like? What would the name of it be?
<robert_ancell> Keyboard
<robert_ancell> because they all relate to the keyboard
<robert_ancell> I'll attach a screenshot to the bug
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Do IM users look for IBus settings under Keyboard? ;-)
<robert_ancell> why wouldn't they?
<robert_ancell> All the other keyboard shortcuts and keyboard behaviours are there
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/883256/+attachment/4043804/+files/Merged%20keyboard%20capplet.png
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 883256 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "unnecessary separation of keyboard and keyboard layout" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Maybe you are right. Guess I'm colored by the discussions on the way keyboard layout and input methods were integrated. There was much criticism. And now this last minute change...
<robert_ancell> It's just a branch, not a change
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Yeah, personally I think that screenshot looks nice.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Are you saying that you are not going to propose it for 14.04?
<robert_ancell> The other panel that annoys me is a vague "brightness and lock"
<robert_ancell> I'll see if anyone else thinks it's worth itr
<robert_ancell> i.e. design / seb
<robert_ancell> I suspect it would be too late / not high enough priority
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: I'd vote fore too late for 14.04, but personally I'm all for it in 14.10.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: In any case this shows that the creation of u-c-c opens possibilities to make the UI more sensible. :)
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, yes. It's kind of sad it will be obsolete so soon :(
<robert_ancell> Should have done it years ago
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Replaced by u-s-s?
<robert_ancell> yes
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hey
<mlankhorst> morning!
<cking> I see that phone convergence code is getting creating some minor regressions on the desktop, for example: bug 1289532, can somebody look into this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289532 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager is polling every 4 seconds on the Desktop looking for /var/lib/ofono " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289532
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<seb128> cking, thanks for spotting those/pointed them out
<cking> no problem, we're making good progress in squashing these kinda issues
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/4.2.3/ and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/precise/3.5.7/ubuntu6/ have the packages for sponsoring. Since we have the preliminary FFE for LibreOffice, do you need any additional redtape/bureaucracy from me?
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, looking
<seb128> Sweetshark, trusty ones sponsored, looking to precise a bit later
<Sweetshark> seb128: aye
<ritz> seb128, thank you, you are fast
<seb128> ritz, yw, well that one was already uploaded before, I just don't like regression on done todo items ;-)
<ritz> hehe :)
<Guest60910> how can install app from flash drive
<Guest60910> ?
<Guest60910> how can install app from flash drive?
<cyphermox> cking: hey, looking at the NM issue; what were you using to see these wakeups again?
<Guest60910> how can install app from flash drive?
<cking> cyphermox, health-check
<davmor2> seb128: don't know if you can help me, the keyboard shortcut that is now shown on a first startup from a fresh install.  Is it just unity or a different package?
<cyphermox> because this is happening as a side-effect of g_file_monitor_directory or something; I'm never calling inotify directly :/
<cking> cyphermox, the tool just monitors the system calls, so goodness knows where the real culprit is
<cking> i guess gdb is the next best hunch
<cyphermox> cking: yeah, no problem; I'll figure out how to unbreak it
<seb128> davmor2, unity, what's the issue?
<davmor2> seb128: the clicking on the cross to close it does nothing
<cyphermox> I think I could jsut skipping creating that monitor at all if the directory doesn't initially exists, since the function will get called again if ofono eventually appears on the bus
<Guest60910> how can install app from flash drive?
<timmytimtimo> i need help?
<seb128> timmytimtimo, that channel is not an user support one, try #ubuntu
<kgunn> seb128: ping
<seb128> kgunn, contentless ping warning
<jdstrand> seb128: fyi in case you haven't seen it: bug #1288241. Not saying you should treat it special, just want to get it on your radar if it isn't
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1288241 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver is running twice and prompts twice to unlock" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288241
<jdstrand> I guess I could use rls-t-incoming
 * jdstrand does so
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, I saw it, I'm unsure to understand how that can happen though
<jdstrand> me too, yet, it does
<seb128> jdstrand, note that there is also bug #1292451
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292451 in unity (Ubuntu) "screensaver re-locks itself after unlocking if the configured screen-off timer goes off while screen is locked" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292451
<seb128> andyrock is supposed to work on those issues and said he would have a fix on monday, we are still waiting though :/
<andyrock> i fixed the double lock
<andyrock> that's a different issue
 * jdstrand notes he has two screensavers running right now
<andyrock> i mean i proposed a branch
<jdstrand> mdes laur postulated it could be related to bug 1271591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1271591 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "upstart job race prevents gnome-keyring from being ssh agent" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271591
<jdstrand> ie, some sort of upstart race
<seb128> jdstrand, it could be, because
<seb128> $ LC_ALL=C gnome-screensaver
<seb128> ** (gnome-screensaver:19175): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<seb128> and it exit
<jdstrand> interestingly, sometimes I have one screensaver, other times two, but I never seem to have 3
<seb128> how are those started
<seb128> ?
<seb128> do you have a ppid? or are those dbus activated? or...?
<seb128> but yeah, those upstart race are annoying
<jdstrand> seb128: I promise I am not lying: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156861/ :)
<seb128> I wish somebody from foundation would help there
<seb128> xnox, stgraber: ^
<mdeslaur> FYI, I only have it running once, and am getting prompted twice to unlock
<seb128> mdeslaur, right, that's bug #1292451 and the one andyrock is working on
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292451 in unity (Ubuntu) "screensaver re-locks itself after unlocking if the configured screen-off timer goes off while screen is locked" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292451
<seb128> unity and g-s both triggering a lock
<mdeslaur> ah, yes, that looks like it
<seb128> jdstrand issue is different
<seb128> he manages to get 2 g-s running
<seb128> jdstrand, can you get the /proc/$pid/environ for each (and same for the compiz process)
<jdstrand> with both, the parent process is 'init --user'
<seb128> jdstrand, just to see if they have the same bus
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so both started by upstart? wth :/
<seb128> when do we switch to systemd? ;-)
 * seb128 hides
<jdstrand> seb128: UPSTART_SESSION=unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/1000/2579
<jdstrand> seb128: same for both
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, will be fun to have to compile all your job descriptions instead of having them in plain text :P
<seb128> jdstrand, does "initctl --session list" has both pids?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: do they both have the same DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS?
 * mdeslaur doesn't understand how two can be started when there is code in them to specifically prevent that
<seb128> I don't know how that is possible, but it seems like an upstart bug to me
<jdstrand> seb128: "initctl --session list" lists neither pid
<mdeslaur> me neither
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: re DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS> *no*
<mdeslaur> jdstrand:  NO???
<seb128> so they are started by 'init --user' but not listed by initctl?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: how many dbus-daemons are running?
<jdstrand> $ cat /proc/3033/environ | tr '\0' '\n'|grep DBUS_SESSION
<jdstrand> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ZUvIbevG83,guid=269ab2f67b14acf19089d23953308de7
<jdstrand> $ cat /proc/3657/environ | tr '\0' '\n'|grep DBUS_SESSION
<jdstrand> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-y9007CBDK2,guid=4a97bdd2ecc021bd3585368753308de8
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: not having the same DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS seems the only reasonable explanation at why the running instance detection doesn't work
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: there's your problem, you're getting a screensaver for each dbus, that makes perfect sense
<mdeslaur> screensaver is activated by dbus
<seb128> we are back to bug #1271591 imho
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1271591 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "upstart job race prevents gnome-keyring from being ssh agent" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271591
<seb128> upstart/env issues
<jdstrand> $ ps auxww | grep [i]nit
<jdstrand> root         1  0.0  0.0  34688  3820 ?        Ss   Mar24   0:03 /sbin/init
<jdstrand> lightdm   1760  0.0  0.0  35592  1328 ?        S    Mar24   0:00 init --user --startup-event indicator-services-start
<jdstrand> jamie     2579  0.0  0.0  36880  2912 ?        Ss   Mar24   0:07 init --user
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: ps auxww | grep dbus-daemon
<jdstrand> yeah, I see know one was for lightdm and the other for me
<jdstrand> s/know/now/
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156914/
<jdstrand> so, system, accessibility, and two sessions started with different args
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: that's normal
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so your /tmp/dbus-y9007CBDK2 dbus daemon is no longer there
<seb128> clients should exit when the bus goes away no?
<mdeslaur> seb128: not necessarily
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: how do you know that //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session isn't /tmp/dbus-y9007CBDK2?
<seb128> jdstrand, check the /proc/pid/environ?
<jdstrand> seb128: it doesn't have anything for dbus in its environment
<jdstrand> but that does have GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, that's the one spawned by gnome-keyring
<jdstrand> oh, both do
<mdeslaur> or maybe somethig else...I dunno, there is _supposed_ to be two in your session + the accessibility one
<jdstrand> so, 2766 has DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ZUvIbevG83. 2898 does not
<jdstrand> and by 'does not' I mean 2898 doesn't have  DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in the env at all
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so you had a /tmp/dbus-y9007CBDK2 at some point, which went away, and you have a hanging screensaver
<jdstrand> that seems plausible
<jdstrand> but how to prevent that?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: do you have an extra file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156950/
<mdeslaur> wow...a lot of stuff in there that are supposed to be dead
<mdeslaur> consolekit?
<jdstrand> is 75dbus_dbus-launch supposed to be there?
<mdeslaur> fwiw, this is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156960/
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: you never see 2 screensavers?
<mdeslaur> nope
<Laney> Anything which adds something to STARTUP, like 75dbus and 90consolekit, doesn't get used if you are using upstart user sessions
<mdeslaur> what's in 60seahorse*?
<mdeslaur> Laney: right, possibly something in there isn't using STARTUP and that results in spawning a session dbus
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156969/
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: hrm, try removing 90apparmor-notify and rebooting?
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: does that happen in a consistant way on every login?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: thinking that notify-osd is the culprit?
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: it might be useful to install bootchart and get a chart
<jdstrand> seb128: no, not every time
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, perhaps notify-osd is getting triggered before dbus is up, which spawns it's own
<seb128> those sometime give a clue about what process trigger what
<seb128> jdstrand, you don't have it already installed by any chance? ;-)
<jdstrand> bootchart?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> I forget how to enable it
<jdstrand> do you know otoh?
<seb128> just install and reboot
<seb128> it's enabled by default and log to /var/log/bootchart
<seb128> well, install pybootchartgui
<seb128> that's needed to get the images I think
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: apparmor-notify should go in /etc/xdg/autostart
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: should I just move it there and see if it resolves my issues?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: try removing 90apparmor-notify and restarting first
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: just to see if it's that
<jdstrand> well, note, it doesn't happen on every boot
<jdstrand> which is highly annoying
<mdeslaur> it's probably only happening when you have denials, as that's when notify-osd would spawn before dbus
<jdstrand> I can trigger a denial
<jdstrand> give me a few minutes
<mdeslaur> in any case, it shouldn't be there as it will definitely cause the problem if the conditions are right
<mdeslaur> but there may be more than one problem
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: the bootchart might still be useful to confirm that
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: you seem to be right. if I log out, make sure no screensavers are running, then login, only one is running. if I trigger a denial, apparmor-notify gives me a notification and another screensaver is started
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, so it needs a desktop file and needs to be moved to /etc/xdg/autostart
<jdstrand> if I kill the new screensaver, then trigger another denial, then another screensaver starts
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> so apparmor-notify is on the wrong environment/bus
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, because it's starting before the session bus, so notify-osd is spawning it's own bus
<seb128> k
<seb128> I knew it was the security team's fault! :p
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for helping debugging!
<jdstrand> this used to work. I wonder if it changed when we moved to upstart user sessions
<mdeslaur> seb128: yeah, for once it's our fault :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yes, it used to work because dbus was spawned there
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: but isn't anymore
<jdstrand> (it may never have been 'correct', but it didn't use to do this
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> interesting
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: I guess you are going to deal with the bug/reassign?
<jdstrand> I will once I confirm the fix
<seb128> thanks
<jdstrand> seb128, mdeslaur: thanks for your help with this. it was highly annoying :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I figure for every thousand times seb blames apparmor, there can be an actual bug once :)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> I would draw a line between apparmor and apparmor-notify :)
<Trevinho> larsu: hey!
<mdeslaur> although seb128 seems to have moved to blaming upstart for everything now, so maybe we'll be ok for a while :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, lol
<larsu> Trevinho: hi
<mdeslaur> ;)
<Trevinho> larsu:  do you know what's causing some apps bg to be black (i..e dejadup) or transparent (gnome-tweak-tool)?
<seb128> mdeslaur, I'm still annoyed on those gnome-keyring agent being unreliable, should I blame apparmor for it? ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: nice try :)
<larsu> Trevinho: yes, a combination of backgrounds not being set and overlay-scrollbars
<larsu> Trevinho: patches welcome *cough*
<mdeslaur> seb128: you haven't managed to get xnox to fix that yet?
<seb128> mdeslaur, no :-(
<seb128> Trevinho, I can't confirm for deja-dup, in what part of the UI?
<larsu> ya, same here
<Trevinho> larsu: ah.... I don't know what caused it but in previous version of themes it was working...
<larsu> Trevinho: because we had a css rule "* { background-color: <something> }"
<seb128> Trevinho, see https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/dont-set-all-bgs/+merge/197234 for details
<larsu> Trevinho: setting a bg for all widgets causes other problems. For example, it's very slow
<Trevinho> seb128: http://people.ubuntu.com/~3v1n0/shots/Schermata%20da%202014-03-26%2016:02:31.png
<seb128> Trevinho, urg, I can't confirm that one ... do you have a locally hacked theme?
<larsu> Trevinho: so I removed that rule and added backgrounds for widgets which were broken due to overlay-scrollbar doing crazy stuff
<seb128> oh, I can
<seb128> when showing the details
<seb128> "fun"
<Trevinho> seb128: I have but I'm using the default one I think
<Trevinho> I mean, I'm not using the local one now
<Trevinho> at least, settings wise
<Trevinho> seb128: yaeh, that's on detail
<Trevinho> seb128: maybe because it loads overlay scrollbars in that case?
<Trevinho> larsu: ^
<larsu> Trevinho: yep, it's very likely this is due to o-s
<larsu> we've seen a lot of black bgs because of it
<seb128> larsu, Trevinho: confirmed, it doesn't happen without those
<seb128> bug #1295105 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295105 in OEM Priority Project trusty "Wrong background color in "Back Up" window" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295105
<larsu> seb128: feel free to assign me to that bug while I'll go curl up into a corner and cry for a while
<seb128> larsu, :-(
<Trevinho> seb128: btw dejadup is never able to finish a backup without errors here.... but that's another story :(
<seb128> Trevinho, talk to mterry!
 * mterry hides
<larsu> Trevinho: something about not being able to back up some files? I think it backs up anyway except for the files it mentions
 * larsu had that one today
<seb128> mterry, don't hide, larsu is fixed your dejadup bugs!
 * mterry hugs larsu
<Trevinho> larsu: no, it stops doing the backup giving me some python errror... But I never checked it in details
<larsu> wait, what?!
<seb128> well, he said he would look at the theme issue
<seb128> larsu, ^
<mterry> larsu, something for upstream/me?
<Trevinho> it will be probably back in few time
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1295105
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295105 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Wrong background color in "Back Up" window" [High,Confirmed]
<larsu> mterry: nah, it's a theming issue
<Trevinho> not sure if that's because it back ups on u1?
<larsu> Trevinho: ah okay. I'm backing up to an external hd
<Trevinho> mterry: ah, is there a way to blacklist a file, inside a folder?
<seb128> Trevinho, bug #1295357?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295357 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Backup to Ubuntu one failing code 502 upload will exceed quota" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295357
<mterry> Trevinho, not one single file, no
<Trevinho> mterry: ok, np...
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, no... it's not that... I've lot of space there
<Trevinho> seb128: once i get the log i'll be back with details
<seb128> k
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: nice! I moved it over to xdg, logged out, back in, it autostarted, I triggered a denial and only one gnome-screensaver :)
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> seb128: ^
 * jdstrand triages and assigns bug to himself
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: cool!
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: great, thanks
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so, I guess I've been seeing it a lot more lately since I've been profiling
<seb128> jdstrand, don't forget to maintscript clean the conffile on upgrade
<jdstrand> yeah
<mdeslaur> yeah
<seb128> desrt, hey, did you see bts like that before, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f816c2a6a455ee7a2acd17284a395dee22bcc787
<desrt> yes
<desrt> this is the typical 'getenv is not threadsafe, gettext calls getenv, we call gettext from threads' issue
<larsu> morning desrt :)
<desrt> hi :)
<desrt> seb128: we generally try to solve this issue by making sure nobody ever calls setenv()
<desrt> so likely the program that is crashing is calling setenv() somewhere -- it needs to stop doing that
<seb128> desrt, there is only on thread though here and the call is coming from dconf?
<desrt> seb128: the call causing the crash is happening from the dconf worker thread...
<desrt> #25 0xb6e11134 in dconf_context_thread (data=0x83555b8) at dconfcontext.c:11
<didrocks> Trevinho: I guess no screen off after the timeout in the screenlock is a known issue?
<desrt> the main() thread is missing from the trace for some reason
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah
<Trevinho> didrocks: I need to fix it asap
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, I think you are already aware that the consequence it that you type your password, you see the screen, then it relocks… ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's like: "are you really sure that you're the right guy"? :D
<didrocks> ok, all good, leaving in your capable hands (just noticed that yesterday)
<seb128> desrt, you are right, thanks
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, with just a short, quick preview!
<desrt> seb128: there are some setenv calls here
<desrt> in g-k-d
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, want to open a bug upstream for us maybe?
<desrt> but seem to be mostly in tests, though
<seb128> desrt, daemon/control/gkd-control-server.c:					g_setenv (*e, x, FALSE);
<seb128> daemon/ssh-agent/gkd-ssh-agent.c:	g_setenv ("SSH_AUTH_SOCK", socket_path, TRUE);
<seb128> daemon/gpg-agent/gkd-gpg-agent.c:	g_setenv ("GPG_AGENT_INFO", agent_info, TRUE);
<desrt> seb128: looks like you have an old version
<seb128> desrt, that's 3.10.1
<desrt> these calls are gone in the latest version
<seb128> desrt, hum?
<seb128> desrt, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/tree/daemon/control/gkd-control-server.c#n152
<seb128> desrt, they seem to still be there in trunk to me?
<desrt> ah.. so you're right.
<desrt> i didn't catch them because of the subdir
<trem> didrocks: hello
<seb128> trem, hey again
<trem> seb128: \o/
<seb128> trem, still not wanting to listen to my recommendation from the other day? ;-)
<trem> seb128: ask on the chan ?
<seb128> yes
<trem> seb128: sorry, I still prefer to avoid it, because it's not a "public" question
<seb128> trem, stop using the channel then, /query and ask it
<trem> seb128: just want to say "hello" on the chan before a query
<seb128> k
<seb128> hey then ;-)
<didrocks> hey trem
<Trevinho> anyone using evolution here? As it seems that all the times I try to save attachments it hangs :o
<Trevinho> and.... also file-roller does the same when i try to extract from a zip :/
<Trevinho> well,  not only zips... any archive
<seb128> Trevinho, gio issue? get a bt?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah it looks like that... I've to get it
<Trevinho> seb128: I was just about to connect to the processes and n ow... no more hanging... :(
<Trevinho> but it happened both yestedaay and today (after a reboot)
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> k, maybe next time you manage to get a bt
<Trevinho> seb128: I hope no.. .I mean I don't want my apps to freeze  :D
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), did you upload libreoffice 4.2.3~rc2 already?
<Laney> ricotz: it's in the queue, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1
<ricotz> Laney, ah, thanks
<ricotz> Laney, syncing libosinfo would be nice too
<seb128> ricotz, what Laney said, was there an issue with it?
<Laney> ricotz: dunno what it is, please requestsync
<ricotz> seb128, no issue, i just need to have the sources published to avoid a full-source upload for the backports
<ricotz> Laney, it is used by e.g. gnome-boxes and debian contains a newer release with fixes
<Laney> looking forward to the bug report then ;-)
<mpt> cyphermox, mterry: If Ubuntu connected to a Wi-Fi network at the login screen, and that’s the same network that you use in your session, would it still have to disconnect and reconnect when you logged in?
<mterry> mpt, no, connections are managed by a system daemon
<mpt> Oh, of course, otherwise Remote Login would fail immediately after you logged in
<mpt> thanks mterry :)
<mpt> Hm, I guess that means you can’t disconnect from the current Internet connection while you are logged in remotely
<mpt> Or at least, shouldn’t
<mterry> mpt, :)  probs not -- maybe we were smart and disallowed permission to do so when in such a session?
<mterry> but I bet not
<mpt> I have no way of testing that, that I know of
<mterry> Laney, thanks for updating that 2 year old patch for adding a position property  :)
<cyphermox> mterry: I don't think it needed any being smart, as a guest user you may not have permission to do so in the first place
<cyphermox> as for remote sessions, if there is a local user with sufficient permissions then yes they can disconnect you
<mterry> cyphermox, I think you need admin privileges to create new connections, but I *thought* guests could switch to connections that have been used before.  Not sure
<Laney> mterry: I saw it was linked to a bug that's tagged to be fixed for trusty :P
<Laney> thought it was worth a go
<mterry> Laney, maybe in two more years it'll be fixed
<Laney> well, we have some people in the team who could maybe look at it if necessary
<stgraber> hmm, so Edubuntu beta 2 gets me a black wallpaper rather than our usual one, any idea what's going on?
<stgraber> (under uniyt)
<stgraber> *unity
<stgraber> we didn't change our artwork package since december so it seems like something desktopy changed
<stgraber> hmm, not your fault apparently :)
<stgraber> the wallpaper is 0 byte large in that image...
<Laney> Oops
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-27
<pitti> Good morning
<ritz> chrisccoulson, hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1197559 . any thoughts on adding this to precise, or do we wait for ff v29 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1197559 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Regression: Firefox forgot how to open apt urls" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> ritz, oh, nice, thanks for fixed that one!
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> not bad, but I hurt my elbow at climbing last night
<Laney> landed on my arm weirdly after a fall
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> i think it's sprained
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> is it hurt enough that you need to keep it rested for a dew days?
<seb128> I'm good!
<Laney> nah don't think so
<ritz> seb128, yw :)
<ritz> seb128,  bonjour
<sabdfl> p
<Laney> t!
<Laney> p is so two years ago
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635 when you have some free slots? it seems to impact !Unity session (wrong layout being set, apparently by ibus and since the most recent upstream version)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> morning
<Laney> guten tag mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<Laney> wie gehts?
<mlankhorst> terrible :P
<mlankhorst> waking up with rcu in the morning
<mlankhorst> you?
<Laney> poor rcu (whatever it is)
<Laney> also not ideal as I hurt my elbow at climbing
<Laney> otherwise GOOD!
<mlankhorst> read-copy-update, a kernel mechanism
<Trevinho> seb128: fyi here's the error I was talking about in dejadup: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7162038/
<GunnarHj> seb128: ping?
<ritz> seb128, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/880493 , will this do https://code.launchpad.net/~khadgaray/synaptic/precise-nb-fix . Do do I need to create a debdiff ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880493 in synaptic (Ubuntu Quantal) "Synaptic crashes in vfprintf() with Norwegian locale" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> seb128: so I got another of my freezes (evolution now)... and it seems that it happens on a sync call to org.gtk.vfs.Mount
<Trevinho> seb128: bt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7162169/
<Laney> wee, I think I found a fix for that tz bug
<Laney> yay
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1298330
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298330 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "GtkFileChooserDialog hangs in org.gtk.vfs.Mount QueryInfo" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi, i was about to ask you NOT to copy your build to the ppa
<ricotz> (while is has the same version as the official build will have and this might ask for trouble if those are mixed)
<Laney> Mirv: how do I track a Qt change after it's merged to staging?
<Laney> Mirv: ah, nm, I see that it's internal
 * Mirv nm:s
<seb128> Trevinho, tell mterry, he's maintaining deja-dup upstream/in ubuntu
<seb128> ritz, debdiff is better if you can
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah I was waiting for him to join :)
<Trevinho> mterry: so... this is what dejadup says to me after some time that tries to backup my data to u1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7162038/
<seb128> Trevinho, not sure about the gvfs hang :/
<Trevinho> seb128: it surely depends on some bookmarks I have...
<mterry> Trevinho, huh.   Not sure why that would happen
<Trevinho> seb128: although I've just 3 ssh connections where one is ubuntu, one is mostly unavailable (local server, on different ip mask, but that shouldn't cause any hang)... so I've no idea what could delay
<Trevinho> next time I get it I should identify the process that the gtk item calls via dbus...
<Trevinho> btw I don't see the reason why that call should be sync
<ritz> seb128,  ok, thanks :)
<Trevinho> mterry: yeah pretty weird... can I do something for helping debug?
<mterry> Trevinho, I guess file a deja-dup bug.  It will tell you how to get logs
<Trevinho> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1298379 but apport didn't make me attach anything extra
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298379 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Deja-dup always fails to backup to u1 on OSError: No such file or directory: '/tmp/duplicity-7ynjzg-tempdir/tmpXnMr4f'" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> Trevinho, ah.  The instructions are on the upstream bug form.  Start filing a bug against the deja-dup project just to see what it asks of you.  Then you can add that to your ubuntu bug
<jdstrand> if I wanted to file a bug on keyboard navigation in the Dash on the desktop, which package would I file it against?
<ritz> Sweetshark, bad news,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277 , looking for deployment by april 23rd
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Medium,Fix committed]
<ritz> on precise
<Trevinho> mterry: ah, btw I've noticed that.... the folders it seems to complain is actually at /home/marco/.cache/deja-dup/8cf8eb6c99f325880c12faa64552cfcd/duplicity-A6aW_9-tempdir
<Trevinho> not in /tmp/
<jdstrand> I guess unity
<seb128> jdstrand, unity
<jdstrand> hehe
<seb128> ;-)
<jdstrand> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> yw!
<mterry> Trevinho, huh.  looks like someone somewhere used the wrong prefix.  That's useful intel, can you please add it to the bug?  :)
<Trevinho> yes
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128!
<rickspencer3> wow, haven't dist-upgraded for a while, I guess ... 450megs to download!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: You can't have two uploads of the same package in the trusty queue, right?
<seb128> you can
<seb128> queues don't check for existing versions or duplicates
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok... I uploaded l-s, and now there has arised a reason to make another change. So that won't be a problem?
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, you can bump the version again, or reupload the same version and ask for the previous upload to be rejected, easier to just bump the version again, both can be accepted
<GunnarHj> seb128: The new thing is unrelated. Can I just make another upload with a new version as usual?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> just work as if we were not frozen
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<jibel> seb128, do you have a master bug or the link to errors.u.c for bug 1298288 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298288 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298288
<seb128> jibel,
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/51867c7babfc41c749a4ed34ba54148f534a28c1
<seb128> there are few different entries and reports
<jibel> thanks
<seb128> but I wonder if that could be the same issue than the gdk-pixbuf one we also have during those upgrades (Laney uploaded a precise SRU for that one)
<seb128> the bt seems different though, which suggest it's not
<jibel> seb128, I saw it too, but it was unreportable (?) because it happened on previous version of the binary
<mterry> larsu, so that color issue in deja-dup wasn't an upstream one?
<larsu> mterry: no. It's overlay-scrollbars
<larsu> (don't ask)
<seb128> (you can feel the love for those)
<mterry> :)
<Laney> seb128: back, still on the call?
<Laney> seems not
<Laney> wait that's at 15:00!
<seb128> Laney, it's in 10 min
<Laney> you know, one day I'll remember this meeting 100% correctly
<Laney> and not like forget to have lunch until the time it's supposed to start or join an empty hangout
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, btw you should try again to make hangout use your webcam/mic
<seb128> that would be nicer than using your phone, your audio is usually low/barely understandable
<seb128> it's good that had added the audio over-level option
<Sweetshark> ritz: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/precise/3.5.7/ubuntu6/ <- is ready for SRUing, still handling the details on if we push that via -security or -updates. but in general with should have that ready bein April 23rd on precise.
<ritz> Sweetshark, sweet, thank you :)
<Sweetshark> ritz: ... or, if not, it at least wasnt blocking on me ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: ^^
<Laney> seb128: hmm ok i'll try it this time
<Laney> I think I did get some hangout plugin updates since then
<ritz> hehe
<seb128> Sweetshark, right, let's wait for security to reply first, we can nudge them if needed
<seb128> Laney, thanks, or try after the meeting for next time if you think that's safer
<Laney> might as well give it a go now
<seb128> Laney, tedg, charles, larsu, mpt: settings meeting?
<charles> seb128, sure
<Laney> "Your microphone is not working or is hardware-muted!"
<seb128> Laney, did you try to go in system settings?
<Laney> yeah I can record audio from it
<seb128> to see if mic is muted/the right mute is selected?
<seb128> Laney, coming back from your phone?
<cyphermox> cking: so yesterday I couldn't reproduce your bug, but I did write a patch that might help anyway
<cking> cyphermox, ok, I never double checked to see if I can still see this ussue
<cking> *issue
<cking> I did a clean install on tuesday, so my machine is relatively "untainted"
<cking> cyphermox, with 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu5 I don't see the ofono inotify watch being added now
<ricotz> Sweetshark, ping
<cyphermox> cking: weird... -0ubuntu5 was uploaded much before tuesday :)
<cyphermox> cking: I'll upload with my patch anyway; it's useless to even try to add the inotify watch if we can already see the directory doesn't exist
<cking> cyphermox, yes, that is very useful to have a fix like that, I appreciate your help on fixing it
<cyphermox> p
<cyphermox> *np\
 * cyphermox sighs
<Sweetshark> ricotz: pong (in Call)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, see pm
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I pushed that into to ppa right away for trusty _only_ just to get some early warning if there should be an serious issue. But yeah, for the other releases it should properly be named.
<seb128> bschaefer, hey, I noticed that we have quite some reports about users having issues where the dash/hud open when using keybindings, is that something you guys are look at before release? (not sure what's your priority bug list atm)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: The build in my staging PPA was already through and I didnt want to redo it just for the version change on trusty ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, ok, the other problem i mentioned in the pm
<bschaefer> seb128, im assuming using keybindings such as Super+w?
<seb128> bschaefer, yes
<bschaefer> seb128, thats always been an issue, and its a somewhat difficult one to solve
<bschaefer> since, we don't do correct tab detection with the dash
<bschaefer> (there was some reason we could ... now i cant remember :)
<seb128> bschaefer, several of those reports state that 13.10 had those problems resolved and that they came back, but maybe it's a timing issue and they just happened to be lucky in 13.10?
<bschaefer> possibly, i can try to take a look into it though
<seb128> bschaefer, well, you probably have a better overview of the top issues than me
<seb128> bschaefer, what are you guys working on in priority atm?
<seb128> I don't want to "hijack" more important work with my bugs
<bschaefer> seb128, lockscreen, lim, and a list of bugs that bregma has prepared
 * bschaefer sends you a link
<seb128> bschaefer, thanks
<bschaefer> np!
<seb128> bschaefer, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1287798 from popey for example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1287798 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD erroneously pops up when not wanted" [Undecided,New]
<bschaefer> hmm yeah i can reproduce that
<seb128> bschaefer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1287322 also
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1287322 in unity (Ubuntu) "ctrl+super keybindings broken in trusty" [Undecided,New]
<bschaefer> hmm i cant reproduce that, Trevinho ChrisTownsend ^
<seb128> bschaefer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1292623 also where Saviq mentioned that it regressed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292623 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-F pops up the HUD" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> bschaefer, well anyway, you get the idea ... thanks for looking at those ;-)
<bschaefer> seb128, np! Thanks for letting me know about those issues :)
<seb128> bregma, can we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1283775 added to your list? it's one of those small details which is user visible
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283775 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: icon pips are not always updated properly" [High,Confirmed]
<bregma> seb128, by all means
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<Trevinho> bschaefer: yeah the mostly work here...
<Trevinho> seb128: I've just finished the branch for it
<bschaefer> Trevinho, mostly as in, you can reproduce it sometimes haha?
<Trevinho> seb128: aah, no sorry that's another bug :)
<seb128> Trevinho, the branch for what?
<seb128> k ;-)
<Trevinho> I meant the pips :)
<Trevinho> but I've only for scaling them for wno
<Trevinho> now*
<seb128> Trevinho, k, you keep rocking ;-)
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks for fixing those compiz placements/multimonitors issues ;-)
<seb128> (that was another one we had devs complaining about, it's nice to see fixes for that before the LTS)
<trem> seb128: \o/
<seb128> trem, hey
<Laney> Mirv: are you applying upstream Qt cherry-picks to Debian generally?
<Laney> (anyways, I pushed a new qtdeclarative patch that it'd be good to get in before too long)
<Laney> (if you're not planning an upload already then I can do it myself)
<seb128> Laney, he's probably eod at this time, tz different and early morning start
<Laney> no worries, I can deal with asynchronous IRCing
<seb128> ;-)
<ochosi> hey everyone!
<ochosi> i just read about a new option in ccsm where you can choose the lockscreen. and that also has a "lightdm" option. what does that do exactly?
<ochosi> (for reference: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--R-JOG7VPa8/UzQgJWuO3nI/AAAAAAAAR-c/yz2-x6NTxfU/s1600/ccsm-lockscreen-settings.png)
<ochosi> also, what does the "none" option do? leave the session unprotected or disable locking?
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: ^
<ochosi> thanks seb128 :) wasn't sure who to ping
<Trevinho> ochosi: none: yes
<seb128> ochosi, yw, I think "lightdm" means "gnomr-screensaver"
<seb128> but I've been confused by those names myself before, so I prefer to let the unity team reply
<ochosi> well it actually seems to do VT switching with that option
<ochosi> at least that's what the commenters on webupd8 suggested
<Trevinho> ochosi: lightdm locks the session using lightdm (unity-greeter) as the user prompt
<ochosi> Trevinho: and what protects the session on VT7?
<Trevinho> ochosi: a "static" lockscreen"
<ochosi> ah ok
<Trevinho> ochosi: so, just the wallpaper with theh cyrcle of friends
<ochosi> and that one is drawn by unity lockscreen, right?
<Trevinho> ochosi: yes
<ochosi> you can't unlock from the static lockscreen though, right?
<Trevinho> ochosi: no, you need to go back to tty1
<Trevinho> as if you're there, it means you tried to go there
<ochosi> hm, you could (if you wanted) also borrow a part of light-locker for that, if you wanted
<ochosi> we set a 10sec timeout after which the user gets autoforwarded to lightdm
<Trevinho> ochosi: oh, yeah I read that
<ochosi> while i generally agree that "users should know" there's little harm in doing that
<ochosi> it could still happen by accident
<Trevinho> ochosi: it might be a possibilty... but it wasn't the priority yet... as lockscreen needs still to be tuned a lot :)
<ochosi> ok sure, was just mentioning it as an option :)
<ochosi> we discussed it a lot and that was kind of the endpoint of our discussions (the timed auto-forwarding)
<Trevinho> ochosi: yeah, but you have to: 1) set the option not to lock with unity; 2) you should have pressed ctrl+alt+fx to go back to your session
<ochosi> true that
<ochosi> depends though, not all users set up their computers themselves
<ochosi> could be that someone "ships" installs with that option set
<ochosi> anyhoo, i know, it's getting very theoretical ;)
<ochosi> thanks for the heads up!
<Trevinho> ochosi: np ;)
<andyrock> ochosi, disable locking
<andyrock> actually we could make it using gnome-screensaver
<ochosi> andyrock: but wouldn't that be misleading if you call it "none"?
<ochosi> you could simply call it gnome-screensaver
<ochosi> (is that even still installed by default?)
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> it will use gnome-screensaver
<andyrock> just if you have gnome-screensaver installed and enabled
<ochosi> so i guess that means that in case you install light-locker and activate it, it'll use that
<Laney> night!
 * Laney goes to mope around instead of climbing
 * Laney falls into a life of crime
<seb128> Laney, night
<Laney> desrt: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-glib2.0/106/ARCH=i386,label=adt/consoleFull - could this be the same issue we had before?
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=c37cd19feee3a609fec8909f01df8755052c59ab that one
<desrt> Firefox can't find the server at www.d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci.
<Laney> ffs
<Laney> I've been trying really hard to not link to that
<Laney> but the 'awesome bar' always prefers it to the public jenkins
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-glib2.0/106/ARCH=i386,label=adt/consoleFull try that one
<desrt> sigh.  i hate the ever-changing log output
<desrt> can you give me something i can grep for?
<desrt> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./gio/tests/gdbus-threading.c:207:test_delivery_in_thread_func: assertion failed: (data.signal_count == 1)
<Laney> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./gio/tests/gdbus-threading.c:207:test_delivery_in_thread_func: assertion failed: (data.signal_count == 1)
<desrt> this one?
<desrt> right
<desrt> that test wasn't one of the failing ones before, i think
<desrt> so this could be a completely new issue
<desrt> which surprises me, since we so rarely have issues in the gdbus tests
<Laney> possibly not, wondering if the same g_test_bus_down() problem could just crop up wherever
<desrt> could be
<desrt> i haven't managed to get stef to look at the problem yet
<desrt> and we all know that a sleep() is no guarantee of a fix
<Laney> maybe the sleep could be added to session_bus_down() instead
<desrt> what makes you think that this is related?
<Laney> It's a racy failure in the first test in a new executable after a test which calls g_dbus_test_down() as almost its last operation, that's all I got
<Laney> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/glib2.0/debian/patches/ smcv did add some patches though
<Laney> Do-not... and gdbus-*
 * desrt sobs
 * Laney retries
<Laney> There we go :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-28
<Mirv> Laney: not really, normal desktop apps probably won't hit what we do in Touch, and Debian does not (yet) have much mobile apps or heavy Qt 5 users there. I should initiate discussion though probably that others would take a look at the Ubuntu's cherry-picks
<Mirv> Laney: I've not planned a new qtdeclarative upload (just did one a couple of days ago), but those updates are probably best through CI Train manual upload so that AP tests can be run to make sure there are no regressions.
<Mirv> they'll be at Qt 5.3.0 though probably before any KDE5 bits hit Debian
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hey there
<Laney> happy friday
<Laney> Mirv: Fair enough, I usually commit but don't upload for worthy cherry-picks
<seb128> Laney, happy friday indeed!
<Laney> Even though they are important for us they're still usually actual bug fixes
<Laney> people seem to like the beta changes :-)
<seb128> what beta changes?
<seb128> you mean trusty changes compared to saucy?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> speaking of, we should get the gtk scale settings for u-c-c in
<seb128> oh indeed
<seb128> let me test it locally
<seb128> or did you do that already?
<Laney> nope, lemme do that
<smb> mlankhorst, Are you already aware about the glitches I tried to summarize in bug 1298517?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298517 in unity (Ubuntu) "Rendering issues in unity with xserver-modeset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298517
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> update-manager segfaults on start for me now :/
<seb128> hum, apport as well
<seb128> pitti, do you know about those?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, guten tag! happy friday!
<pitti> seb128: yes, it's bug 1298824
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298824 in libffi (Ubuntu Trusty) "libffi 3.1~rc1 regression: crashes on i386; python3.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_callable_info_free_closure()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298824
<pitti> seb128: it kept me busy in my morning :/
<seb128> oh, doko, who else
<pitti> seb128: hereux vendredi à toi aussi !
<seb128> how come none of the autopktest caught it?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, big fail of britney-adt :(
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> seb128: the point is, the autopkgtest did catch it
<pitti> seb128: but it wasn't held back
<seb128> is that still the same issue of "let things through despite failing tests"?
<pitti> seb128: jibel is looking into the logs to try and find out why
<seb128> it's not the first time :/
<seb128> pitti, ok, I'm going to let you work then, thanks for the update!
<pitti> seb128: yes, which we haven't managed to understand yet; I thought I reproduced it in a britney test, but that was just a bug in the test
<pitti> seb128: yeah, libgcc1 a few weeks ago
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: I prepared a revert for that, it's waiting in unapproved
<seb128> pitti, did some nudging on release
<pitti> seb128: thanks; I pinged doko this morning, but no response yet; I think we can declare this a timeout, given how critical this bug is
<seb128> pitti, yeah, especially just when we released beta, it means users upgrading are going to be without a working update-manager to get the fixed version
<pitti> seb128: ah, got accepted
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: looking forward to a flood of "jenkins fixed" emails :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> but more important, looking forward having users without an hosed system, it's not only tests :/
<seb128> wth doko, did he even test that update?
<pitti> seb128: it works fine on amd64, and the upstream tests pass on i386 as well
<pitti> but it seems to have an ABI break on i386
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> seb128: I kept some notes in the bug
<seb128> it's you guys hating on us i386 users :p
<seb128> I got the message, I should migrate to 64 bits one day ;-)
<pitti> it's whispering "go 64 bit!", don't you hear it?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs you back
<pitti> seb128: it's actually good that some folks test i386
<pitti> seb128: it's already bad enough that most developers have Lenovo or Dell laptops these days :)
<seb128> indeed, it's one of the reason I'm keeping that machine i386
<seb128> my next laptop is going to be 64bit install, but I keep that one on 32bits
<jibel> pitti, seb128 I found at least 2 problems: libffi has been copied before britney received all the results of packages depending on it 2. Some results are marked as PASS while the result file contains a FAIL.
<seb128> pitti, do you know if anything was built against the new libffi that needs to be rebuilt with the revert?
<pitti> seb128: no, I don't; we need to traverse through build logs
<pitti> i. e. all libffi rdeps which got uploaded yesterday
<seb128> pitti, ok, having a look
<pitti> seb128: I know I synced g-i and pygobject, but they obviously got built against the old one
<pitti> seb128: and everything which has an autopkgtest (ruby-ffi and friends) will be automatically covered
<pitti> seb128: so I suspect there's not that many packages to check manually
<pitti> jibel: eek; so for 1. britney didn't wait until all tests got done, but accepted on RUNNING?
<seb128> pitti, \o/, working python guis again, thanks ;-) (I got the debs from proposed)
<pitti> great
<seb128> pitti, you synced gnome-icon-theme-extras for Jackson, was that a bug report?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-icon-theme-extras/+bug/1297645 found it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297645 in gnome-icon-theme-extras (Ubuntu) "Sync gnome-icon-theme-extras 3.12.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<pitti> seb128: yes; it's used nowhere except ubuntu-gnome, and only has a new icon, so it seems fine?
<seb128> pitti, britney says "gnome-icon-theme-extras/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: gnome-icon-theme (>= 3.12) "
<seb128> pitti, I commented on the bug/reopened/assigned to Jackson
<seb128> pitti, our g-i-t is not new enough
<pitti> seb128: erk, sorry; thanks; I should check this myself for noskcaj
<seb128> yeah, he's motivated but not very careful sometimes
<darkxst> pitti, any idea what is happening with the gjs tests?
<darkxst> I am lacking internet at this point ;(
<seb128> not sure if you noticed but new gjs is quite buggy
<seb128> well at least it has errors ranked high on e.u.c that started in 1.39 versions
<seb128> g-s-d is also quite high ranked
<darkxst> seb128, there are some re-entry issues with the GC.
<darkxst> but I can't do much right now. stuck on phone ;(
<Laney> ricotz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libosinfo/+bug/1297957 please more details in future
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297957 in libosinfo (Ubuntu) "Sync libosinfo 0.2.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> moving in a few weeks, but when I booked it in, my stupid telco decided to disconnect everything straight away
<Laney> tether ;-)
<darkxst> I am
<darkxst> but over here its super expensive
<darkxst> like $20 per 700MB
<Laney> gosh
<darkxst> Laney, yup! I should just move to europe, but need to finsih phd first
<marga> Hi, can someone re-open https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1051921 for Precise?  It was incorrectly marked as Fix Released.  I can still reproduce with 5.20.0-0ubuntu3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051921 in Unity 5.0 "lens-bar-keynavigation periodically writes to /tmp/wut.png" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> marga, done
<marga> seb128, tnx
<Laney> Trevinho: Just checked out the combo
<Laney> There's a problem with sizing
<Laney> If you go to a big scale size and then back down to a smaller one then the combos in the right column keep the larger width
<Laney> haha also if you change the size while a notify-osd bubble is displayed it gets messed up
<Laney> oh MAN I finally lost the ubuntu one context menu in nautilus
<Laney> Trevinho: http://ubuntuone.com/783mzxI7O0dTLUZTiLd2gG
<Laney> Also isn't it weird that some things are instant apply given the 'Apply' button?
<pitti> darkxst: another fallout of libffi; the revert should land soon now
<pitti> darkxst: yep, fixed again
<Laney> darkxst: lucky you ;)
<Laney> libffi fallout is tricky
<darkxst> Laney, why me? I have nothing to do with libffi!
<Laney> because you don't have to fix anything
<darkxst> Laney, oh you are forgetting, I can't fix anything anyway!
<Laney> I don't think anyone was going to fix gjs for you :P
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: it's also a bit weird, the dialog resize horizontal when selecting screens because of the different names length
<Laney> ah, I don't see that
<seb128> Laney, it might depends of the locale, for me things file the horizontal space
<darkxst> Laney, right, I will just go sulk in my internet-less corner not much else to do ;)
<seb128> so longer labels strech the dialog
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: btw the "instant apply" is also an issue, it makes easy to screw your session, like if you move to 3, the slider/buttons get offscreen and you are screwed for good
<Laney> you need to know that you can hold alt to move it up
<seb128> I know
<Laney> which is bad, but it'd also be bad if you did that with non-instant apply
<seb128> non tech users likely not
<Laney> unless it does the timeout thing
<seb128> well, the resolution change has a "revert after 30s if not confirmed"
<seb128> Laney, is there any of this issues that you consider a blocker to land the current mp? or should we just land that and consider tweaks as bugfixes for another iteration?
<Laney> I don't think so, but I'd like to hear that the work can be on the list for trusty
<seb128> right
<Laney> but feel free to get it in a silo if you want and the code review is ok
<seb128> well, no hurry to get it in a silo
<seb128> I didn't review the code yet, just did some local testing
<Laney> shrug, would like to get it in sooner rather than later
<seb128> k, let me finish what I'm doing and do a code review/put u-c-c in a silo in 10minutes or so
<Laney> no über rush since Trevinho seems afk anyway
<seb128> right, he has weird work hours, like he seems to work at night often and then sleep through the morning ;-)
 * seb128 used to do that at school
<Laney> yeah me too, but these days I like being free at the same time as other people :p
<seb128> yeah, same here ;-)
<seb128> Laney, do you see an issue landing https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-keyboard/startup-cleanup/+merge/207768 ?
<Laney> the data/upstart desktop file has a different OnlyShowIn
<seb128> I wonder if we should include it for trusty or not (I'm putting a landing for another fix)
<Laney> I think those things shouldn't have OnlyShowIn at all
<seb128> hum, yeah
<Laney> but the effect of that as it is is that you get XDG autostarted in gnome (!gnome3) sessions
<seb128> ok, let's skip over that one, I really care about the bugfix
<ricotz> Laney, thank you
<Laney> yw
<nturner_> Is anyone else seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1281806 ? What package should this really be assigned to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1281806 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-Tab switcher regularly goes into "flicker loop of death" or just hangs" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> nturner_, well, as said on #ubuntu-devel, no, nobody else mentioned that/saw that before afaik, you might want to check with bregma, he might have seen it mentioned
<ritz> happy weekend folks
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: ok, I'm back... And unfortunately I wasn't sleeping this time, but I had to go to the doctor to renew my driver license...
 * Trevinho is getting old
<Trevinho> but yeah, I do prefer hacking by night :D
<seb128> Trevinho, good afternoon ;-)
<seb128> bregma, btw I took over your unity landing ask to get a silo/kick a build, I hope it's ok
<Trevinho> anyway... About the resizing, unfortunately it's not easily controllable
<bregma> seb128, I saw that, I'm currently running the usual AP tests
<seb128> good
<seb128> the update seems to run fine for me
<Trevinho> also switching monitor selection can change it, but this depends on the grid we use... And I didn't find any valid workaround to avoid that, without breakiing the grid in some cases..
<Trevinho> but if you've suggestions...
<Trevinho> in theory all the elements are set not to expand or fill... so they should resize
<Trevinho> but theory might not match reality
<Laney> Trevinho: hmm, not sure, maybe ask in #gtk+
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: I've u-c-c in a landing silo, did you have any reason to not land it? as said we can do another landing next week for tweaks and fixes if needed
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm happy if it lands :)
<bregma> seb128, I've marked the Unity landing (landing-001) as "tests passed", shall I ask for a publish?
<seb128> bregma, I can publish for you
<bregma> cool
<Laney> seb128: yeah, do it
<seb128> bregma, note that Trevinho had a review comment on the compiz change, but I guess that can be addressed in another mr later on, I don't feel like respinning the whole update for that
<seb128> bregma, published
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, do you have any comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/sessioninstaller/current-gstreamer-tweaks/+merge/213163 ?
<Laney> Need to look at it, hang on
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, the version split is probably not ideal
<seb128> but I didn't feel like changing the gstreamer logic/rebuilding all the gstreamer plugins
<seb128> like the code considers 1.0 as the serie, but we flag the packages 1.2
<seb128> in practice we have only 0.10 and 1. anyway, so split['.'][0] gives 0 or 1 and that's going enough for the current situation
<hikiko> seb128, and Laney
<hikiko> here?
<seb128> hikiko, hey
<hikiko> hey :)
<hikiko> I am going to add a dialog in the u-c-c when the scaling is so large or so small that the u-c-c window exceeds the screen boundaries, a dialog will appear asking the user to confirm the setting
<Laney> Hey
<hikiko> so that he can revert in extreme scaling but doesnt have to press confirm each time he moves the slider
<Laney> why not make it consistent with the resolution settings?
<Laney> not instant apply, revert if not confirmed
<hikiko> Laney, because the resolution settings
<hikiko> because the slider is interactive
<hikiko> and the resolution settings can revert on apply
<hikiko> and we revert the whole desktop settings
<hikiko> this dialog will only appear in extreme cases
<hikiko> when you use a scale factor 2 for example
<hikiko> and your text is huge and you cant scroll down
<hikiko> or when the scale factor is too close to 0.5
<hikiko> and the win goes that small you cant drag it
<hikiko> not while you move tha slider
<hikiko> I think it's a good idea isnt it?
<seb128> Laney, if we have linear scaling it feels like validation-try would be tedious
<seb128> 1.15, no, 1.20, no, 1.25, no
<seb128> 1.30, oh, that looks ok
<seb128> how was 1.25 again
<seb128> etc
<seb128> hikiko, not sure what you want to do is easily doable/reliable though
<seb128> hikiko, one other option would be to revert if the dialog is closed by the (x) wm control, but I guess that would be weird
<hikiko> it's just a dialog that sets the gsettings/ui_scale value to the previous one
<hikiko> I already store the prev value
<hikiko> :)
<hikiko> it's easy, the only tricky part is to use the resolution dpi to check if the win is inside the screen boundaries
<hikiko> but it's not too difficult
<hikiko> I think it's a good feature
<seb128> yeah, we need a way to revert anyway
<Laney> I don't think it's that tedious, it's not like you do this operation all the time
<seb128> can you open a bug for tracking?
<seb128> maybe check with mpt for design recommendations
<hikiko> sure seb128
<seb128> Laney, no, but it's sort of nice of move the slider and seeing the result to get to the right ration ... but agreed, having to do it by tries wouldn't be the end of the world
<seb128> Laney, don't forget my few liners codec review please ;-)
<Laney> I am going to in a minute
<seb128> Laney, I'm mostly asking for review because of the split hack, in case you have an opinion, otherwise I can just upload
<seb128> it's a small/safe change anyway
<seb128> Laney, I put some context on the channel a bit earlier in case you didn't notice ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> I would try and find out where struct.version (or whatever it is) comes from
<Laney> but I think it's fine to only compare the major versions if that is what they use for abi compatibility anyway
<seb128> it's coming from gstreamer
<seb128> I think it's the "current serie"
<seb128> 1.2 versions are 1.0 abi serie
<seb128> so we have a mismatch between the packages and the abi version
<seb128> one way would be to fix the description flags and rebuild all the plugins
<Laney> Depends what Gstreamer-Version is meant to be
<seb128> well, nothing tell us that they are not going to change abi at 1.6
<seb128> yeah, I don't know, I didn't find a definition of what Gstreamer-Version is meant to be
<seb128> I should ping slomo about it when he's around
<Laney> yeah I'm pretty sure that will never happen
<Laney> they've said many times that 1.x is going to remain compatible
<seb128> right
<Laney> Probably ideally there would be a Gstreamer-ABI field like the -Version one, but in reality the major version is that anyway
<Laney> so, do it
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<hikiko> seb128, Laney https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-control-center/+bug/1299079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299079 in Unity Control Center "allow UI scale revert" [Undecided,New]
<hikiko> here it is
<seb128> hikiko, thanks
<seb128> mpt, ^ if you have any opinion on the best interaction mode for that we would welcome hearing it :-)
<Laney> I replied with the alternative
<Laney> hikiko: We usually assign mpt to get a design first, doing that
<Laney> Matthew Paul Thomas did not previously have any assigned bugs in Unity Control Center.
<hikiko> ok :)
<Laney> muhahaha
<hikiko> I can find him
<hikiko> to assign it
<hikiko> :s
<Laney> i did it
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> we need to close that projects for bug report
<hikiko> mpt, could you please get a look so that I start it on monday? :)
<Laney> oh yeah, i didn't notice that
<seb128> reassigned to the ubuntu package
<hikiko> hahaha
<mpt> hikiko, ok
<seb128> mpt, thanks
 * mpt wonders if this is going to be just another case of “undo your last System Settings change”
<mpt> oh, it’s more specialized, okay
<Laney> It's something the spec doesn't talk about
<Laney> so you should be happy getting to think about a new thing :P
<hikiko> mpt, no it will only appear in extreme scales
<hikiko> not everytime the user sets the slider
<hikiko> that would be annoying
<Trevinho> Laney, dpm: something else for you :|  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1299080
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299080 in Unity "[UIFe] New style force-quit window dialog" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> time for some exercice, be back in 1 hour
<Laney> Trevinho: ok, you didn't manage to reuse the strings then?
<Laney> Trevinho: force *the* application to exit
<dpm> Trevinho, added comment to the bug
<Trevinho> Laney: well, it would look not so good... As the contained the name of the window And this is a repeated thing I think
<dpm> Trevinho, I also think the *the* or a *this* is needed
<Trevinho> dpm, Laney: yeah my tyopo
<dpm> ok, no worries
<Laney> repeated between the decoration and the dialog you mean?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah
<Trevinho> Laney: it also would make it to grow too much if too long
<Trevinho> and well, cutting it is not that nice
<Laney> OK, I guess you weighed it against breaking translations
<seb128> ok, really going this time, bbl
<trem> seb128: \o/
 * Sweetshark sees seb128 is still here and tries to thing of a topic lock him down here for a bit longer ...
<Sweetshark> http://xkcd.com/356/
<desrt> so you can start by establishing some loose bounds quite easily
<desrt> the solution must be between 0.25 and 3
<desrt> 0.5 and 3, in fact
 * desrt resists the urge to get trapped
<Laney> happy weekend!
 * Laney phases out
<elfy> have a good one
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you too!
<hyperair> hmm, how do i tell unity not to clobber my circular scrolling settings?
<BigWhale> Holy codecs, Batman! There's no faac support in gstreamer1 in 14.04?
<Sweetshark> desrt: ah, almost got you. May I interest you in a game of http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/ ?
<sarnold> it's a trap!
<sarnold> you'll lose your weekend if you start :)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: shshshsh
<sarnold> Sweetshark :)
<BigWhale> :q
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-29
<Laney> BigWhale: sure there is, installing bad should get you it
<Laney> alternatively gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad
<BigWhale> Laney, it does not. I even tried rebuilding the package and installing those didn't help.
<BigWhale> :'(
<BigWhale> With some help from jderose we decided that it is probably a typo somewhere in the packaging process. A typo between faac and faad.
<BigWhale> there's gstreamer-faac.install file in debian directory, but it seems it is ignored.
<Laney> faac is the encoder afaik
<Laney> I found a test file on the interwebs and gst-launch-1.0 filesrc location=sample.aac ! faad ! autoaudiosink works on it
<Laney> maybe you can share your file and pipeline
<BigWhale> wait
<BigWhale> faad?
<BigWhale> I was using faac
<BigWhale> gst-inspect-1.0 faac failed to work...
<BigWhale> because there was no libgstfaac.so
<Laney> oh you were asking for the encoder eh
<BigWhale> ah, faad is decoder and faac is encoder ... *sigh* their naming convention comes close to PHP, random! :>
<Laney> faac isn't shipped on purpose, I think for patenty reasons
<BigWhale> yeah with 0.10 it was in multiverse package
<BigWhale> but for 1.x there is no multiverse package
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> I suppose someone could make that if they want
<Laney> splits like that aren't very fun to maintain though
<BigWhale> There has to be a way on how to do this properly.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-23
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey didrocks & desktopers
<happyaron> attente_: we are thinking to revert qimpanel to Qt4, indicator submenu does not really work for Qt5
<seb128> happyaron, can we fix qt5 indicators to work? we eventually need to do that anyway
<happyaron> attente_: actually qimpanel might not be necessary in touch environment, depending on whether we want on-screen keyboard
<seb128> happyaron, unity8 is not only touch, it's supposed to be also a full desktop equivalent to unity7 today, that you can control with hwd mouse and keyboard
<happyaron> seb128: that'd be great and will try later today, reverting to Qt4 is only last resort
<happyaron> seb128: we would need different behavior of input method UI for touch and non-touch, though
<seb128> happyaron, why?
<happyaron> seb128: candidates need to be displayed in combine with the keyboard when it's touch (with on screen keyboard), but they would be displayed in a much smaller candidate window (what we have now on desktop) when it's non-touch
<seb128> happyaron, well, the point is that you need to support a classic desktop with physical keyboard and non touch screen case, so you need the indicator
<happyaron> I understand the indicator
<willcooke> Morning folks.  Got a man in this morning, probably going to turn the power off for ~ an hour around lunch time
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, well, thanks to laptop and 3g you can work for an hour without power in the house right? ;-)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, yes!  Good call, let's see how reliable it is
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> happy monday mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> happy monday!
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<willcooke> hey mlankhorst was this bug something you had looked at already?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1424263
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1424263 in steam (Ubuntu) "Broken dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seb128, all this talk about UEFI becoming mandatory (which as far as I can tell is mostly FUD) - does the installer already knows how to deal with UEFI (both 64bit and 32bit)?
<seb128> willcooke, I didn't follow the discussion about it being mandatory, but we deal fine wit UEFI, at least on 64 bits
<seb128> not sure on 32 bits and if it's a limitation on our side or not supported
<seb128> when I got the touch inspiron laptop I first tried to boot a 32 bits iso (I had that on an usb stick) and that never worked with the uefi/secure boot
<willcooke> I had to compile some kind of 32bit grub to get the ISO to boot on an HP tablet I was loaned.  Probably worth me dropping Foundations an email
<willcooke> is it foundations?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> cool, thx
<seb128> let me know if you hear back
<seb128> I just assumed that uefi/secure boot was an amd64 feature, but I didn't check more
<willcooke> I seem to remember seeing something about a new Atom chipset being 32bit, but only for UEFI - I guess it's a BIOS thing - like the BIOS was compiled for 32bit
<darkxst> willcooke, yes there are 32-bit atom's with UEFI, prior to those those UEFI was only supported on 64-bit
<willcooke> ah, kk
<darkxst> idk why intel is releasing 32-bit chips though in this day and age
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> mvo, hey, dunno if you have any free cycles for click, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1435228 seems like something worth looking at if we start getting more people working on creating applications
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435228 in click (Ubuntu) "UnicodeEncodeError when building click with non ascii filename included" [High,New]
<seb128> not sure how common that is, but probably not uncommon in some languages
<seb128> (like in french, just hit that while making a small application to list french départements ;-)
<mvo> seb128: thanks, time is short, I see what I can do
<seb128> mvo, thanks, I tried to look at it a bit, but seems like python encoding and me don't really get along
<larsu> seb128: nobody gets along with python encoding
<seb128> larsu, it's possible ;-)
<mlankhorst> morning
 * didrocks has a déjà-vu effect
<ogra_> thats just a crack in the matrix
<seb128> happyaron, could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1387219 ? seems like ibus is creating issues for quite some users, comments suggest that the bug is when ibus-gtk is not installed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387219 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer disappears and cursor stops blinking" [High,Confirmed]
<mvo> seb128: yeah, what larsu said, with the exception of barry maybe ;)
<seb128> mvo, feel free to bounce the bug to him then ;-)
<larsu> bonjour didrocks. How was your weekend?
<didrocks> lol
<didrocks> I guess all those déjà-vu effects are due to systemd rebuilding
<larsu> haha
<larsu> what's up?
<larsu> new reviews in?
<didrocks> larsu: still waiting for Lennart (now that he's back from holidays it seems?) to review what I posted a week and half ago
<didrocks> didn't seem "that urgent" after all
<didrocks> larsu: and plymouth upstream are ignoring the ML, so well…
<didrocks> I'm more on fixing bug #1422681 now
<ubot5> bug 1422681 in upstart (Ubuntu) "split out upstart-sysv" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422681
<didrocks> to enable you booting back to upstream
<didrocks> pitti broke it before going on holidays :p
<larsu> didrocks: he said he'll be on holidays most of March — not sure he's back yet
<didrocks> (so embrace some images which would maybe not build)
<didrocks> larsu: he was yesterday on the upstream ML
<larsu> that's a good sig nI guess...
<didrocks> let's see, I'm waiting for him to do more reviews first
<didrocks> to repoke
<willcooke> My Elite Dangerous kickstarter pack has arrived!  Squeee
<didrocks> … from that day, we never saw willcooke on IRC anymore
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> willcooke: seems to be a fun game though, enjoy :)
 * didrocks watched some live streams
<willcooke> I don't have a Windows machine, or indeed a machine powerful enough to play it I think.
<willcooke> I was more excited about the concept than actually playing the game it seems
<didrocks> yeah, forget about the x220 GPU chipset :p
<willcooke> Plus I got a cool badge and a t shirt
 * didrocks starts a quickstarter with $RandomThingButAboutSPACE! then
<willcooke> Generally, if it comes with a t shirt and/or a mug - I'll back it
<willcooke> ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> TBH, I guess it's the kind of games that are really fun if you have good friends and play while chatting
<larsu> hm, I can't alt+tab between terminals with different app ids anymore
 * larsu wonders if Laney's wrapper landed
<didrocks> larsu: didn't
<larsu> hm, Trevinho then?
<didrocks> not utterly recent unity or bamf either
<larsu> _GTK_APPLICATION_ID is set correctly
<larsu> weird!
<larsu> didrocks: false alarm (I guess) - restarting all terminals makes it work again
<larsu> probably something got confused
<larsu> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> power going off in a couple of mins, will reconnect via mobile, hopefully....
<attente_> happyaron, seb128, what's the bug about the fcitx-qimpanel indicator not working under qt 5? why is the revert to qt 4 necessary?
<ejat> hi
<ejat> i got welcome to emergency mode after upgrade to vivid
<ejat> what should i do ?
<didrocks> ejat: hey, can you pastebin journalctl -b output?
<ejat> didrocks : how to copy it .. its too long around 1603 line
<didrocks> ejat: save it somewhere, reboot under upstart (there is a grub menu entry), and the use the pastebinit command
<didrocks> then*
<ejat> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10660233/
<didrocks> ejat: Mar 23 19:57:19 macbuntu mount[281]: Error: cannot mount filesystem: No such device
<ejat> ouch
<didrocks> seems like there is an issue on /dev/sda1 or any other mount point you have in fstab, maybe?
 * ejat running it on vmware
<ejat> didrocks: my fstab
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10660243/
<ejat> need to check the uuid ?
<didrocks> ejat: yeah, try this and the swap partition
<ejat> luckily i still have upstart to i can choose at the advance
<ejat> try what ?
<ejat> im running blkid
<didrocks> ejat: check for uuid, if the file system is present while you are in emergency mode
<ejat> showing the same uuid
<didrocks> same for swap?
<didrocks> (when in emergency mode?)
<didrocks> oh, actually, I wonder if this is not the cause:
<didrocks> .host:/ /mnt/hgfs vmhgfs defaults 0 0
<didrocks> can you try to comment it and restart under systemd?
<ejat> ok
<ejat> restarting ..
<ejat> didrocks : yes .. its confirmed because of that .. thanks a lot
<ejat> so i cant mount vmhgfs at start up ?
<ejat> brb ..
<didrocks> ejat: phew! ok, so seems systemd doesn't know how to parse fstab with this kind of config?
<mlankhorst> didrocks: if I want to rebuild unity against opengl instead of gles2 on arm, what packages do i need besides nux, compiz and unity?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I guess that's the whole list, can't think about anything else gl-related on top of my head
<mlankhorst> oke
<mlankhorst> didrocks: does qt5 depend on gles2 too?
<mlankhorst> hm probably in a harmless way
<GunnarHj> happyaron, Laney: I think it's important to have the fcitx framework installed for all users; please see bug #1435311.
<ubot5> bug 1435311 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "fcitx (the framework) should be seeded in desktop" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435311
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah, some parts are, but not related to unity7 anyway
<mlankhorst> ok
<willcooke> back on mains power & internet.  3G was reliable.  Good work technology!
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> willcooke: "south of France"… isn't it? :p
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> worth a try, right?
<didrocks> heh indeed :)
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, is it known that the qtcreator recent files/projects submenus are empty with appmenu-qt5 (works fine if the theme env variable is unset to have local menus)
<willcooke> seb128, am I really here?  Just had what I hope is an unrelated power cut
<Mirv> seb128: I don't follow appmenu-qt5 that closely, but sounds worth filing a bug about and including SDK team into it by adding qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu to the bug packages too (even if marked Invalid later)
<seb128> willcooke, yes you are here ;-)
<willcooke> hrm
<seb128> Mirv, k, thanks
<Mirv> seb128: sil is probably the best to debug the appmenu-qt5 itself
<willcooke> Seems a bit strange that the power should just go out for a couple of minutes right after the man left.  Strange thing is, he was only putting up wallpaper.
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1435348
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435348 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtcreator recently used file/project submenu empty" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> willcooke, why did he turn off power for that? he had wall plugs open?
<willcooke> yeah exactly, had to take the sockets off the wall
<willcooke> I expect wallpaper paste is fairly conductive :)
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, qengho - can you tell me what version of Ffox/Cr is in V now please?
<seb128> willcooke, cr 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134
<seb128> willcooke, firefox 36.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1
<willcooke> thx seb128 - is that done via an apt-cache policy command?
<seb128> willcooke, it could, or rmadison
<seb128> willcooke, but it's done through firefox awesome bar
<seb128> I've a "lpc" alias
<seb128> "lpc $source" opens https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/$source
<seb128> so lpc firefox opens https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> yw
<desrt> willcooke and seb128 are back!
<willcooke> morning desrt
<willcooke> Are you insinuating that there's a lot of mindless chatter in the channel when I'm here? ;p
<happyaron> seb128: that would means gedit isn't supporting XIM very well, and it's true for many applications nowadays, but it's more obvious when gedit is a text editor
<seb128> desrt, back from where? w.e?
<desrt> are you insinuating that i am the type to insinuate about mindless chatter? :D
<desrt> seb128: were you not at a sprint of some kind?
<seb128> desrt, only for 1 day
<willcooke> Never mind that, let's talk about cats vs dogs
<larsu> morning desrt
<seb128> desrt, I didn't even stay for a night
<didrocks> willcooke: weather please!
<seb128> I did London forth and back in the day
<larsu> desrt: clearly you're not up to the latest news, which is why someone wrote "the desktop team (and desrt)" in an email recently
<larsu> it all makes sense now
<willcooke> didrocks, cloudy now, sunny before.  Will probably rain later.
<didrocks> ;)
<happyaron> seb128: we've seeded ibus-gtk for 15.04, but don't know how to SRU to older releases.
<desrt> larsu: i saw that email.  it makes me happy.
<happyaron> attente_: in 2.0.0, there's submenu in the indicator, but clicking on it will lead to a crash, in 2.1.0 the submenu is removed, but I got quite some people say the indicator menu goes far too long
<larsu> desrt: why?
<larsu> don't you want to be a part?
<seb128> happyaron, can we make ibus recommends it?
<desrt> are we talking about the same email?
<attente_> happyaron: ok, i'll look at it. right now it's crashing on start for me :(
<larsu> dunno which one it was tbh
<desrt> we're having a sprint
<larsu> just remembered chuckling at that phrase
<larsu> desrt: no, not that one
 * desrt speeds up his rate of coffee intake
<happyaron> seb128: ibus recommends ibus-gtk & ibus-gtk3, but don't know why people from time to time does not have it installed
<happyaron> attente_: crash on unity7 or unity8?
<attente_> happyaron: unity7
<seb128> happyaron, so flavor don't install recommends to reduce disk usage I think
<attente_> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10661251/
<happyaron> attente_: yep, skinMenuItemOnClick is for submenu
<happyaron> seb128: can we update ubuntu-desktop to depend on it?
<happyaron> will that work?
<attente_> happyaron: is it crashing on launch for you? or only on opening the submenu?
<happyaron> attente_: only on opening the submenu for 2.0.0, no crash for the current version
<attente_> happyaron: i don't think this is because of the qt5 port though, right? because you uploaded that a few weeks ago
<seb128> happyaron, I guess so, but that seems wrong
<seb128> happyaron, what component is creating the issue with gedit, is that ibus? I guess if ibus was not installed you wouldn't need ibus-gtk to get the cursor working?
<happyaron> attente_: did a test that with Qt4 it's not crashing though
<willcooke> desrt, larsu I think it was in the Telegram group chatr
<happyaron> seb128: haven't verified the bug myself, it's common to blame the UI toolkit on this kind of bugs though
<seb128> happyaron, ubuntu-desktop seems the wrong place to fix it, we install recommends so don't have the issue, it seems users having the issue run gedit under e.g xubuntu
<attente_> happyaron: but the upload you did 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 was the qt 5 port and that was ok until 2.1.0-0ubuntu1, no?
<happyaron> attente_: no, 2.1.0 expanded all submenu
<happyaron> seb128: maybe make ibus Depends on them? looks a bit brute force to me
<seb128> happyaron, does ibus requires a frontend? in which case it should probably depends on ibus-gtk | ibus-frontend and make the different frontends provide "ibus-frontend"?
<happyaron> seb128: it has XIM support built-in, as fallback "frontend"
<happyaron> and we need ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3 at the same time, or im-config will not export the env variable
<seb128> happyaron, so the gedit issue is gedit not properly supporting XIM? can you write that on the upstream bug?
<happyaron> seb128: upstream generally ignores bugs like this
<seb128> well, at least they know what the issue is
<seb128> atm they blame Ubuntu
<happyaron> seb128: true for gnome and chromium at least
<happyaron> OK
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> attente_, be right with you, just finishing an email
<willcooke> attente_, ok, free for our 1:1?
<attente_> willcooke: hey, sure
<willcooke> larsu, is this anything we can fix?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1387163
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387163 in unity (Ubuntu) "'Show Desktop' on launcher crashes compiz for any Gtk-Headerbar app when using any third party Gtk(3.12/3.14) theme (Utopic/Vivid)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> willcooke, it's rather for bregma's team, maybe Trevinho
<bregma> Trevinho in particular
<bregma> when he gets back from a couple days rest
<seb128> k
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy ;-)
<bregma> something something Rome something something la dolce vita something something recovery
<willcooke> thx chaps
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> that reminds me
<Trevinho> bregma: I'm already back :)
<seb128> Trevinho, wb ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, did you have fun?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, Ii actually just got one day off, last friday... I went to the Garda lake, for 2 days... Nice place, but weather wasn't the best... Nice stay anyway :)
<seb128> cool
<bregma> Trevinho, I thought you were with your girlfriend -- why would you notice the weather?
<Trevinho> bregma: well, I was with her... And well... It counts when you also want to "stay" outside :P
<mlankhorst> didrocks: I've switched over compiz to opengl now, but window decorations are broken, any idea?
<mlankhorst> or at least what provides the window decorator?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: unity-window-decorator
<mlankhorst> oke
<didrocks> it's an external process (but in compiz)
<mlankhorst> external process or thread?
<mlankhorst> I get a ton of black for everything related to window decorations, compositing itself works fine
<didrocks> mlankhorst: external process IIRC
<mlankhorst> odd, don't see one running?
<mlankhorst> it's probably internal to compiz then, I need to get some more debug info first..
<didrocks> mlankhorst: that may have changed since they switch to appmenu inside windows
<didrocks> in that case, it would be unity
<didrocks> but, you can already try with compiz-window-decorator
<didrocks> (unity-window-decorator was just a fork at the time)
<willcooke> g'morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hey
<didrocks> morning robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hello!
<mlankhorst> oke
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
 * willcooke EOD.  G'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-24
<didrocks> good morning
<Mirv> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Mirv, how are you?
<Mirv> hey seb128, blinded by a cruel natural phenomenon called sunlight, otherwise well! how about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-)
<didrocks> Mirv: can you give a look and confirm me the vivid touch image has built?
<Mirv> didrocks: #146 has built (http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/146.changes), but rsalveti warned earlier that he had dist-upgraded after which his device didn't boot. my device is stuck with running autopilot tests that I don't want to abort so I haven't tested it yet.
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, keep me posted! the diff looks good and what I expect though
<didrocks> I guess the dist-upgade was on something else
<Mirv> it's possible
<Mirv> on mako I even apparently have that filesystem corruption still every now and then, resulting in non-bootability
<happyaron> how to avoid the guide on first login on desktop-next?
<Mirv> the bug is open too still (for mako only)
<happyaron> need to swipe, but the second swipe does not work anyway...
<Mirv> happyaron: on phone we use something like dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false
<willcooke> g'morning
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<mlankhorst> morning
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<yuzhaohua> Hello,everyone,now i have a problem,when i connect to a printer,I got a erro like this:the cups server error,There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-bad-request'.,anyone can help me ? I am so appriciate!
<seb128> yuzhaohua, hey, try #ubuntu for user questions
<dpm> morning seb128 - quick question: I noticed that the bluetooth indicator appears mostly untranslated for me in my vivid desktop, although it's fully translated in LP. Do you happen to know if there have been any changes that could have caused that?
<dpm> I don't see any unapproved templates on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+imports
<seb128> dpm, hey, it's correctly translated for me, what strings are untranslated for you?
<dpm> seb128, that's what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/mU77E7C.png
<seb128> dpm, dunno what you are using, our bluetooth indicator is the one on the left of the blue message icon
<dpm> I've noticed that the indicator icon itself changed from monochrome to greenish when I connected a bluetooth device
<yuzhaohua> seb128,I knew,thank you.
<seb128> dpm, I guess you have blueman or something there
<dpm> I remember having to install it to be able to pair devices in utopic, but that didn't seem to have changed the standard indicator
<dpm> I'll see if it's still installed and try if I can still do pairing after uninstalling it
<dpm> thanks
<seb128> dpm, well, the standard indicator is there on your screenshot, more on the right
<dpm> ah, strange, I hadn't noticed it there before
<seb128> dpm, yw, let us know how the pairing goes from our indicator
<seb128> dpm, ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, hey, could you look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1435348 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435348 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtcreator recently used file/project submenu empty" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> mlankhorst, so today is your last day then, taking in to account holiday?  :(
<mlankhorst> indeed
<willcooke> sad to see you go mlankhorst - be sure to pop in and say hi whenever you're passing
<mlankhorst> :)
<mlankhorst> I'll still try to bring up tegra this week, I'm so close to get it working
<mlankhorst> just the kernel module complaining a  lot :P
<willcooke> Stupid kernels
<willcooke> Oh, did you see anything useful in that BT for the Xmir segfault?  Likely to be an Android change?
<mlankhorst> I think so
<mlankhorst> was EGL updated on android or something?
<mlankhorst> or libhybris
<willcooke> Dunno - erm, maybe mzanetti do you know anything about that ^^  (egl, hybris)
<mzanetti> hmm, no, sorry
<willcooke> TheMuso, are you still around?
<willcooke> mzanetti, nw
<sil2100> seb128: looking in a moment, still trying to locate stable wifi
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ... travelling? ;-)
<sil2100> Power outage at home ;p
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> willcooke, weekly meeting reminder btw?
<willcooke> seb128, thanks for the reminder ;)
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> Laney, are you back today?
<seb128> willcooke, no, he's off for the week
<seb128> willcooke, see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/20/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t17:04
<willcooke> seb128,  I screwed up the calendar entry
<seb128> look from a few minutes back in the log
<seb128> that's what we though ;-)
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> In my defence, I was probably drunk.
<seb128> lol
<seb128> happyaron, attente_, what is running ibus-gtk-gtk3? it's trying to run on the unity8 desktop-next iso and that doesn't work since it tries to use x apis under mir
<seb128> happyaron, attente_, also, on current vivid daily, in an english session, seems like u-c-c input panel doesn't list any ibus method (nor fcitx) is that normal?
<attente_> seb128: it's running because of ibus-daemon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config/+bug/1433831
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433831 in im-config (Ubuntu) "Upstart script doesn't export *_MODULE under Unity 8" [Medium,Fix released]
<Mirv> didrocks: it seems the boot problem was not really a boot problem or at least others can't reproduce it
<Mirv> there's a lengthy apparmor run though for updaters
<attente_> happyaron: hey, you can try uploading a new fcitx-qimpanel, that crash should be fixed now
<rsalveti> didrocks: dist-upgrated made it install systemd because the ubuntu-touch-meta package didn't migrate for many hours
<didrocks> rsalveti: ah ok, making sense
<mpt> Is there a summary anywhere of all the things that gnome-settings-daemon keeps track of, and/or all the dialogs/notifications/etc it can show?
<seb128> mpt, https://wiki.gnome.org/Initiatives/Wayland/gnome-settings-daemon sort of has a list
<seb128> mpt, what are you trying to determine?
<seb128> mpt, I did a review of what needs to converge/what we need to find a solution for in 2013, it's in an ue@ list email "Re: Virtual sprint: mobile" if you are on this list, I can also fwd it to you if you want
<seb128> I think most of it is still true
<didrocks> seb128: any objection to demote gnome-panel? That will greatly cleanup component-mismatches.txt and I see no reason to have it in main nowdays
<didrocks> it's not seeded by anything, not in our image, should be happily retire to universe
<seb128> didrocks, it's already in universe since precise?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, forget about me, need to dig deeper, I was certain it was in main still
<mpt> seb128, brilliant, thanks!
<didrocks> ok, looking at what wants to pull in that we have
<seb128> mpt, yw
<mpt> seb128, 2013? :-)
<seb128> mpt, yeah, when we started speaking convergence ;-)
<mpt> Oh, I see, the message is from then
<larsu> seb128: do we speak fluently yet?
<seb128> mpt, yeah, sorry if that was not clear
<seb128> larsu, :-)
<seb128> didrocks, is that based on component mismatch?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, gnome-panel wants to be pulled in main, which tries to pull a lot of things yet
<didrocks> however, on the list, seems everything is in universe, so, I guess gnome-panel is a side-effect itself
<seb128> didrocks, that's not new from this cycle, I think it has to do with alternative depends on indicator-rendere
<didrocks> (from indicator-applet I guess)
<seb128> r
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> Recommends: indicator-applet | indicator-renderer,
<didrocks> from indicator-datetime
<didrocks> seems component mismatch needs to be fixed…
<seb128> didrocks, I wonder if cjwatson didn't mention it being a bug the tools previous cycle
<seb128> right
<didrocks> 5 entries are due to this miscomputation
<seb128> didrocks, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/07/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t16:18
<seb128> didrocks, if you are interested in the details from the previous discussion before utopic
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/germinate/+bug/1367719
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367719 in germinate (Ubuntu) "germinate (maybe?) fails to detect a closed loop on a package currently being processed" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> seb128: forwarded to doko to refresh his mind then (and reading :))
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yw, thanks for the reference, to sum up: no movement to main in the desktop land is a real one, you can focus on the rest :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #1432138 is ranked high on e.u.c, not sure if that would be for you or barry?
<ubot5> bug 1432138 in oneconf (Ubuntu) "oneconf-service crashed with FileNotFoundError in __init__(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/dbus/machine-id'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432138
<seb128> not sure if that's due to systemd as well
<seb128> the dbus/machine-id thing
<didrocks> seb128: should be fixed since my last dbus upload (Friday?)
<seb128> didrocks, k, I though it might but I was unsure, feel free to close it then :-)
<seb128> didrocks, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/6ecdec0e7e98a62311268646d93e2a11b734390a is not new but has quite some records for an unstable serie, I wonder if that could be a side effect of the other one?
<didrocks> seb128: mind if I push that appart? there is a systemd beta-freeze blocker I'm handling just now :p
<didrocks> seb128: the only other high rank when I looked last week is the one barry introduced
<didrocks> (and still didn't fix)
<seb128> didrocks, no, sorry for the nagging, I'm just reviewing e.u.c and pinging people before forgotting :-)
<seb128> didrocks, can you give me the reference to the other one? I can try to nag barry once about it
<didrocks> seb128: after the meeting
<didrocks> and the systemd upload done
<seb128> k, can be another day
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, I let you work now ;-)
<rickspencer3> hi seb128, sorry
<rickspencer3> it's all my fault :)
<willcooke> seb128, you know how I said I would be chairing this meeting.....
<willcooke> ;D
<rickspencer3> I need willcooke's help with something
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> seb128,  would you mind chairing today?  I will email the updates to you now...
<rickspencer3> in my defense, I gave him at least 5 minutes lead time
<rickspencer3> ;)
<seb128> fine
<seb128> I'm sure there are going to be free beers in return right? ;-)
<rickspencer3> I ready seb128 's fine, as a huffy *fine*
<willcooke> thanks a lot seb128
<seb128> yw :-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah, this summer I will  pay you back in beers
<willcooke> seb128, can you make sure everyone gets a piece of mlankhorst's leaving cake?
<seb128> rickspencer3, :-)
<seb128> willcooke, oh, right
<willcooke> You might have to fax it to desrt
<seb128> willcooke, thanks for fwding the emails
<seb128> just received those
<didrocks> seb128: it was bug #1165104
<ubot5> bug 1165104 in oneconf (Ubuntu) "oneconf is only showing the pc you are on in raring and isn't sharing to other machines" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165104
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> Merge is https://code.launchpad.net/~brunonova/oneconf/lp1165104/+merge/198429
<didrocks> IIRC
<seb128> k
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time
<mlankhorst> I think my fax is not capable of 3d printing a cake :(
<seb128> attente_, desrt?, didrocks, larsu, mlankhorst, qengho, Sweet5hark1, tkamppeter, hey, it's meeting time :-)
<seb128> and sorry but you are stucked again with me to lead today :p
<didrocks> hey
<attente_> hi
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 24 15:32:09 2015 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente_
<seb128> attente_, hey
<mlankhorst> argh so close.. if I only knew why I would get black decoration for compiz..
<attente_> resolve im-config not running under unity 8
<attente_> figured out why gnome-tweak-tool is fixed with a new gtk... it fixes it because it breaks the thing (o-s) that breaks gnome-tweak-tool, ended up just applying the background change to a different widget, thanks Laney
<attente_> debug crasher in fcitx-qimpanel, merged upstream
<attente_> still trying to get ibus-ui-gtk working under mir, i have a rough idea why it's not working...
<attente_> oh right. Laney's off i guess
<seb128> he is
<seb128> let me know if you need sponsoring or something this week
<attente_> sure. maybe happyaron can do another upstream release of fcitx-qimpanel
<seb128> happyaron, ^ that would be good :-)
<seb128> attente_, did you see my msg earlier about u-c-c not listing any ibus options on a current vivid livecd session, is that expected?
<attente_> seb128: yeah, i just looked at that in a vm. it won't list anything that isn't already installed
<attente_> which i think was pretty much always the behaviour of u-c-c
<seb128> how are users supposed to add chinese to their inputs?
<attente_> so removing ibus-pinyin would mean that there's no ibus engines
<seb128> oh, right
<attente_> seb128: isn't that supposed to be through language-selector
<attente_> ?
<seb128> we declared that fcitx is what chinese users use
<seb128> so we replace ibus-pinying
<seb128> gotcha
<attente_> right
<seb128> attente_, thanks, that makes sense
<attente_> seb128: what's kind of bad is now we have ibus but it isn't really working from the image without any engines
<attente_> :/
<seb128> yeah, well before it was doing only chinese I guess?
<attente_> yeah
<attente_> that was always the behaviour of u-c-c. to only list the installed engines
<seb128> so not a big difference, most locales go through "install for their locales, get the ibus package, then be able to configure from your session"
<seb128> right
<seb128> installed systems should have the ibus support pulled through language-selector
<seb128> attente_, thanks
<attente_> seb128: thanks
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<desrt> hey
<seb128> desrt, hey, not sure if you are able to join?
<desrt> finished the file monitor branch and landed that after we branched stable
<desrt> so we'll have faster file monitors not in vivid, but in W
<seb128> nice
<desrt> ironically, although it was supposed to fix crashes, it seems i messed up something on kqueue and the freebsd guys are screaming about crashes now
<desrt> so i'm gonna be looking into that
<desrt> also cleaned up and submitted the ghandle stuff for review.. probably that lands in the next week
<desrt> and releases, of course
<desrt> that's all
<desrt> other than lots of discussions about the cycle to come...
<seb128> any idea of what's coming next already?
<seb128> or still having ongoing discussions?
<desrt> lots of plumbing type fixups in glib
<desrt> not sure what's happening gtk-side in the next cycle
<desrt> but as usual we've been updating the roadmap
<desrt> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GTK%2B/Roadmap
<seb128> k
<seb128> desrt, anything else?
<desrt> nope
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - as pip upstream is still discussing about the "right" solution to get pip install working as an user by default, added just a small patch I was waiting on for handling the sudo case: if pip runs as root, fallback to old system-wide behavior. That way, scripts using "sudo pip install" will still install system-wide python packages on vivid (we didn't get bug report, but I was expecting it will break
<didrocks> people's scripts).
<didrocks> systemd:
<didrocks> - continued to spend some time triaging the incoming systemd related (or not!) bugs.
<didrocks> - upstart wasn't starting anymore as a boot option. That was clear thanks to autopkgtests as well. Fix it by doing some package transitions (upstart -> upstart-sysv, upstart-bin -> upstart), involving autopkgtest, init-system-helpers, systemd, ubuntu-touch-meta and upstart (bug #1422681). The good news is that we didn't break any image build (neither Touch) once the transition was completed. \o/ For
<didrocks> your information, now: starting upstart by default is an "apt-get install upstart-sysv" away, and starting systemd by default is an "apt-get install systemd-sysv" away.
<didrocks> - helped the ubuntu core team on various systemd issues on upload (autopkgtests breaking: xorg, display manager not starting…)
<didrocks> - missing dbus machine-id issue fallbacking directly to systemd machine-id fixed.
<didrocks> Misc:
<ubot5> bug 1422681 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "split out upstart-sysv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422681
<didrocks> - couple of patches for snappy (go version) to get better shell completion and minor bug fix.
<didrocks> - more MIR process discussions.
<didrocks> ☘
<didrocks> (as Laney isn't around)
<mlankhorst> hm how can I make a screenshot from the command line? :P
<seb128> mlankhorst, using another device? ;-)
<mlankhorst> :/
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for stepping up for the weekly utf8 char :-)
<mheinke> mlankhorst: import -window root ~/Pictures/$(date '+%Y%m%d-%H%M%S').png
<didrocks> seb128: always ready for this! :)
<mheinke> might work
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<mheinke> depends on your system reall
<mheinke> y
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<mlankhorst> ok
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hi!
<larsu> I ventured into thin-scrollbar land this week
<larsu> turns out it's a gtk bug. Filed upstream today with a patch (some tricky sizing issues)
<larsu> also some theming that goes along with it
<larsu> tried making the spacing problem for the new decorations on headerbars o away, but it's too complex. Needs discussion  with upstream
<larsu> started looking into the nautilus sizing thing today
<larsu> fixed backgrounds in gnome-desktop
<larsu> (hidpi issues)
<larsu> started looking into doing the same for unity-greeter, but that has some comments about not using gnome-desktop in there
<larsu> and lots of open bugs about not supporting gradients, tiling, etc. Want to talk to robert before doing any work there
<larsu> maybe he already has a plan
<larsu> also the ususal code reviews etc.
<larsu> </larsu>
<seb128> larsu, thanks for helping on the hidpi issue
<larsu> sure
<larsu> was quite tricky
<seb128> I'm unsure why the greeter is not/doesn't want to use libgnome-desktop, I guess that's one for robert_ancell
<larsu> but I'm happy with the way it turned out
<seb128> me too :-)
<seb128> good job!
<seb128> it's in vivid and oem confirmed it works with ubiquity
<larsu> seb128: ya, I started hacking before realizing maybe I should talk to him first
<larsu> seb128: nice!
<seb128> maybe email is best with robert_ancell
<seb128> or get online after 10pm to catch him
<seb128> larsu, anything else?
<larsu> I don't think so :)
 * larsu doesn't take good notes
<seb128> well, I think you already have quite some work in that summary, no worry if it lacks some details ;-)
<seb128> (that's why I usual add my "usual share of bugs & discussions" ;-)
<seb128> thanks larsu
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> bringing up ubuntu on the tegra with nouveau drivers!
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey, last meeting with us it seems :-(
<mlankhorst> the tegra K1 specifically, I tried to get a screenshot for this but it seems the hw doesn't like me right now :P
<mlankhorst> indeed, last meeting :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, good luck for your next adventures!
<seb128> it was nice to work with you
<mlankhorst> thanks for all the fish!
<seb128> I hope we still see you around and that you keep using Ubuntu :-)
<mlankhorst> I might, I still want to get ubuntu running on this!
<seb128> great ;-)
<attente_> o/
<mlankhorst> o/
<didrocks> see you mlankhorst, hope you will enjoy your next challenge :)
<mlankhorst> yeah :)
<seb128> thanks mlankhorst
<seb128> ok, next
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> no qengho?
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> hey
<Sweet5hark> - finished the round of Writer refactoring. gory details here: http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/some-notes-on-SwClient-and-SwModify-td4144122.html
<Sweet5hark> - doing politics at CeBIT
<Sweet5hark> - looking into snappy now
<Sweet5hark> - some high-pri updates on the horizon
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<seb128> Sweet5hark, what sort of politics? ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: not for public consumption yet. willcooke knows more ;)
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks Sweet5hark
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, here?
<willcooke> seb128, they're at a meeting with NUDT
<seb128> (I guess not since he didn't reply to pings earlier)
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> no tkamppeter?
<seb128> ok, my turn then?
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<didrocks> seems so :)
<seb128> • u-s-d battery info hotkey
<seb128> ∘ fixed keybinding not working, vivid + SRU
<seb128> • u-s-d vivid landing
<seb128> ∘ including pending bugfixes
<seb128> • u-s-d/compiz focus for windows started by keybindings
<seb128> ∘ backported g-s-d patch to correctly focus windows displayed from media key bindings, needs unity change, discussed that with Trevinho and tested/confirmed that his patch makes u-s-d work
<seb128> •  gnome-desktop fix for bg hidpi issue
<seb128> ∘ discussed changes, tested fix (thanks larsu for taking over and fixing it properly!) and uploaded
<seb128> • some reviews and landings of pending bugfixes (ido, o-s)
<seb128> • developers.u.c, design guidelines and uitk
<seb128> ∘ reported some more bugs (some with proposed changes) against
<seb128> • click/unicode issues
<seb128> ∘ hit some of those while trying to build a click with non ascii filename, looked a bit at the issue and report a bug
<seb128> • review of vivid desktop status, tried current daily for desktop and desktop-next, looked at e.u.c top reports, some bug triaging
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> ok, next
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> Worked on:
<seb128> - TPM PCR support
<seb128> - More Indic font tidying up
<seb128> - lightdm 1.14.0 release
<seb128> - simple-scan 3.16.0 release
<seb128> Currently working on:
<seb128> - TPM
<seb128> - Release critical fixes for 15.04
<seb128> - X Mir / X handover
<seb128> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: TheMuso
<seb128> * Finished implementing accessibility support for the scope icons at the bottom of the Unity 7 dash window, started working on improving accessibility of the filter settings.
<seb128> * More installer accessibility testing.
<seb128> #topic other topics
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other topics
<seb128> ok, any other topic? still no qengho or tkamppeter? did I forget anyone?
<seb128> quick reminder about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<seb128> we are in beta freeze now
<seb128> still some weeks to polish and get vivid bugs fixed though
<seb128> k, seems there are no other topics
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 24 16:05:21 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-03-24-15.32.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks
 * didrocks is going to reboot with new systemd, if you don't see me in few minutes, bad things happened…
<seb128> didrocks, good luck
<didrocks> let's see :)
<didrocks> sounds ok
<larsu> sounds?
<larsu> pulseaudio in systemd yet?
<tkamppeter> hi, I am here
<didrocks> larsu: incoming
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, the meeting is over but you can give your weekly summary anyway for those who still are around/read the channel
<qengho> seb128: Damn! I looked away for just a moment.
<larsu> didrocks: haha :)
<qengho> Mine:
<qengho> * Chromium autopkgtest fixes.
<qengho> * Cr Pwn to Own competition had exploit in code we don't ship, so no new urgent release. Yay.
<qengho> * One high-DPI fix. Still one problem remains. Possible backport from Cr 43 line will fix.
<qengho> * Kid's school is on spring break, so I'll take a day or two off, later. Too many distractions with him here.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, ere we go:
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Updated to upstream bug fix release 1.5.6.
<tkamppeter> - foomatic-db: Added updated set of manufacturer-supplied, GPLed PPD files for Sharp printers
<tkamppeter> - cups: Forwarded security fix from upstream to the Ubuntu security team
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<tkamppeter> - Arrived in Brazil
<seb128> tkamppeter, I hope you had an ok trip and didn't have too many issues with the moving in
<tkamppeter> seb128, it was all OK for now, the trip, the registration as resident in Brazil, ...
<seb128> great
 * qengho afk a bit.
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-25
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey didrocks, good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<mardy> Saviq: hi! Now the unity8 indicators show up in the Ideapad s10-3t, but not much else: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1436203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436203 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] unity8-dash crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatail()" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> ahoy ship mates.
<didrocks> morning capitains
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> larsu, if you want some easy review karma, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/wrap-label-mount-dialog/+merge/253988
<larsu> done
<seb128> larsu, danke
<willcooke> Folks, do you need anything from design in the next three months?  I've already made a list for them longer term, but just want to make sure I haven't missed any urgent requirements.
<willcooke> Actually, I'll email this round too
<seb128> willcooke, would be good to have a status update on the desktop theme refresh, and maybe converging a bit the icon theme (like using the touch indicator icons on desktop)
<willcooke> great
<willcooke> FJKong, You're still at NUDT right?
<didrocks> it's like some people in the UK wrote this article: http://www.buzzfeed.com/marietelling/42-reasons-to-never-visit-france
<didrocks> and btw…
<didrocks> 28. Lyon is like an ugly wart in the middle of France.
<didrocks> see, it's written "middle"
<didrocks> :p
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> (funny that on this photo, you can see my engineering school)
<didrocks> ahah, in the comments "zlatan agrees"
<Sweet5hark1> larsu: most of hamburg  (at least from what I see) would agree with the berlin consensus. seems like after elbphilharmonie and BER airport, its Hamburgs turn again to have an opportunity to waste tax money into corruption ...
<larsu> Sweet5hark1: yay! Gotta alternate wasting money ;)
<Sweet5hark1> larsu: otoh its understandable: nobody knows if berlin will even have an airport finished in only 10 more years, so better not risk to have olympics there ...
<larsu> clearly we won't
<larsu> it's pretty hard to build an airport
<larsu> not sure if _anyone_ has ever done that successfully
<Sweet5hark1> larsu: if PAX are getting handed parachutes on final approach, requirements on the ground are easier to fulfill, I hear.
<larsu> :D
 * larsu <-- lunch
<Sweet5hark1> "may the guys with beards, glasses and latte come to the front now please ? We start disembarquing over x-hain ..."
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: whats your take on doing an libreoffice upload for kde themeing? the patch seems innocent enough to me ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, should be ok I think
<seb128> but I'm going to for lunch
<seb128> bbiab
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: k
<Riddell> Sweet5hark1: nudge nudge :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1435764
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435764 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "FFe UI exception for LibreOffice Breeze Icons" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Sweet5hark1> Riddell: hehe. annoying if one just joins a channel and misses a backlog, isnt it? ;)
<Sweet5hark1> Riddell: bug just updated: its just about that patch for vivid, right?
<Riddell> Sweet5hark1: there's a breeze icons tar too, commenting..
<Riddell> Sweet5hark1: commented
<desrt> rawr
<seb128> hey desrt
<larsu> morning desrt
<desrt> good morning
 * desrt faces his uphill battle for the day: freebsd file monitoring fixes
<didrocks> morning desrt
<desrt> bon matin
<FJKong> willcooke: hey Will, I am back from NUDT this afternoon
<willcooke> hey FJKong - hope you had a good trip.
<willcooke> FJKong, My afternoon is fully loaded, can we try and catch up tomorrow?
<mdeslaur> tedg: any update on your indicator-power silo?
<FJKong> willcooke: no problem
<tedg> mdeslaur, I realized I'm going to have to redo it because the testing changes are going to be too big for beta freeze.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, congrats on Online docs! Very exciting
<mdeslaur> tedg: ah :(
<larsu> Sweet5hark1: what willcooke said
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: ahh, its just yet another platform ;P
<willcooke> MOAR PLATFORMS
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: someone needs to bring back LibreOffice on Solaris with the Sun compiler. You volunteer?
 * Sweet5hark1 remembers that was so much fun back in the days ...
 * didrocks would prefer irix
<willcooke> Sure why not.  What's a compiler?
<tedg> willcooke, It's a computer program that teaches you new swear words
<willcooke> tedg, oh!  Awesome. I need one of those.
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: a partner for shouting matches. Usually you throw four-letter words at it and it replies with page-long error messages -- at least for C++ ...
<didrocks> well, if you use it, you will then lose at cards against humanity
<desrt> man.  i missed the obscure-platforms mini-chat
<desrt> that's like my favourite thing
<desrt> did everyone know that minix is back in fashion?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey there
<cyphermox> seb128: hey!
<cyphermox> good morning, how are you doing?
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know about bug #1421249 and who would be the right person to look at the issue?
<ubot5> bug 1421249 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "bluetooth can not be enabled sometimes (when booting with flight mode on being one case)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421249
<seb128> cyphermox, basically if you boot touch with flight mode on, it's impossible to enable bluetooth, even after disabling flight mode
<cyphermox> yeah
<GunnarHj> happyaron, attente_, seb128: Should I go on with a l-s fix to handle bug #1435311?
<ubot5> bug 1435311 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "fcitx (the framework) should be seeded in desktop" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435311
<cyphermox> the bluetooth touch upstart jobs need some more work
<seb128> cyphermox, why is that related to upstart?
<seb128> the flight mode is not an init thing, is it?
<cyphermox> seb128: one of the issues is that in some cases you absolutely need to do some bluetooth firmware changes early on boot, perhaps even before urfkill starts
<cyphermox> seb128: but you also need to ensure bluetooth is never started when flight mode is enabled, otherwise you're technically doing something illegal
<cyphermox> there probably is some tweaking that needs to happen to satisfy both these conditions
<seb128> hum, I see
<seb128> do you think that's something you could look at? ;-)
<cyphermox> since it's also dependent on whether the firmware changes need to happen before bluez is started or not
<cyphermox> yeah, eventually :)
<attente_> GunnarHj: i don't really understand why adding the Depends isn't enough. isn't fcitx already prioritized over ibus by im-config?
<cyphermox> I think maybe we're safe from the "needs to happen before bluez starts" now, except maybe on nexus 7
<attente_> like if the user has 'auto' in their .xinputrc, it should choose fcitx if fcitx-bin is installed, no?
<GunnarHj> attente_: The problem is the timing. 1) l-s lists what should be installed, and since fcitx(-bin) is not there, nothing fcitx-* is included in the list. 2) Then the listed packages are installed, and only now fcitx-bin is pulled due to the depend. The other fcitx-* stuff is not installed, though, since it was never in the list to begin with.
<GunnarHj> attente_: im-config only deals with already installed IM frameworks.
<attente_> GunnarHj: are you talking about the "Keyboard input method system" combo?
<GunnarHj> attente_: Well, the latter is not quite true with the latest changes... But the timing of the fcitx-bin install is still a problem.
<attente_> if it's the combo it seems like it should be something fixed in l-s to refresh after an install
<GunnarHj> attente_: At first hand I'm talking about which files are installed at the moment when you install a Chinese language.
<attente_> ok, but a session restart is necessary to see the effects of the language change anyways, right?
<attente_> what other fcitx-* stuff is needed besides fcitx-bin and fcitx-pinyin?
<GunnarHj> attente_: If the user is changing the display language, so yes. But s/he may be installing a Chinese language only to get access to the IM stuff.
<attente_> and that needs a session restart to take effect too, no?
<GunnarHj> attente_: The whole approach with letting the display language determine the IM framework is rather fragile.
<GunnarHj> attente_: Well, yes, in order for u-c-c to recognize the new stuff, you need to relogin.
<attente_> right
<GunnarHj> attente_: But you shouldn't need to open Language Support again.
<GunnarHj> attente_: And redo it...
<attente_> you mean re-open Language Support to switch from IBus to Fcitx?
<attente_> i was saying if that's the problem, the combo widget in l-s should be refreshed after an install (if it doesn't it's a bug)
<GunnarHj> attente_: To have the fcitx engines installed at first hand.
<attente_> sorry if i'm misunderstanding, but i'm genuinely confused
<GunnarHj> attente_: Please reread the bug description.
<attente_> GunnarHj: i did. and i'm not sure why a language-pack-zh-hans(-base) Depends on fcitx-pinyin wouldn't work in this case
<GunnarHj> attente_: Again, it is the timing. ^
<attente_> GunnarHj: are we expecting it to install all chinese fcitx im engines?
<GunnarHj> attente_: I'm assuming we want to install the Chinese IM engines which are listed in pkg_depends. And that will not happen with the language-pack-* depend you mentioned.
<attente_> GunnarHj: ok, so this is some incongruity between the list that's displayed to the user and what is actually installed?
<GunnarHj> attente_: The list is not shown to the user - it's created behind the scenes. And it does not include the fcitx IM engines unless fcitx (should be changed to fcitx-bin) is installed at that spot of time.
<GunnarHj> attente_: That's why I suggest a l-s hack.
<GunnarHj> attente_: If you start gnome-language-selector from terminal, and install a language, you'll see the list, though.
<GunnarHj> attente_: I just thought of another possibility... Maybe we should simply remove the fcitx condition in the Chinese entries in pkg_depends. Then your depend idea would probably work.
<GunnarHj> attente_: OTOH I'm not sure how you edit the language-packs. I think they are created automatically via langpack-o-matic or something...
<attente_> GunnarHj: ok, so it sounds like a l-s hack is probably unavoidable then...
<GunnarHj> attente_: Ok, I'll take a look. It's probably a pretty easy thing. I'll let you know if I need help. See you later (maybe tomorrow).
<attente_> GunnarHj: ok, thanks
<GunnarHj> attente_: Btw, the IM combo you mentioned is a separate story. Currently ~/.xinputrc is created automatically the first time a user opens gnome-language-selector, so a later install of a Chinese language won't automatically switch the IM framework to fcitx, but the user needs to do it manually.
<GunnarHj> attente_: Personally I think we should keep it that way. It makes not sense at all to me that the IM framework is automatically changed only because the user changes display language.
<attente_> GunnarHj: yeah, i'm not sure. if they never explicitly set it (i.e. auto), is it safe to assume they'd be ok with switching...
<GunnarHj> attente_: I don't think it would be safe. Let's take the simplest example: A Chinese install. The user starts using fcitix IM, and then for some reason changes the display language to English (without touching the combo). It's reasonable to assume that s/he wants to keep using fcitix for IM things even if the display language is English.
<ngochai> Hi guys, my Xorg server crashes like this http://pastebin.com/qXATtm4s any idea?
<seb128> larsu, are you still looking at this nautilus zooming issue? I've an upload I want to do, wondering if I should wait on an eventual fix or just go with what I have and do another one later if needed
<larsu> seb128: I didn't get to it yet sorry. Please go with what you have for now
<seb128> larsu, k, thanks
<seb128> larsu, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1436428 and added to your queue, hope it's ok ;-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436428 in gedit (Ubuntu) "highlight spelling mistakes not working with the default theme" [Low,New]
<seb128> not sure if that's a theme issue
 * larsu nods silently
<greyback> seb128: hey, I'm looking into UI scaling work that was done for unity - where you could scale up/down UIs on each screen
<greyback> there's a dconf setting: con.canonical.user-interface.scale-factor being used
<seb128> greyback, hey
<greyback> I'm trying to find the gtk code that reads and monitors that value, any idea where it is?
<seb128> there is none
<seb128> gtk knows only of one scale factor and it's in org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor
<seb128> which is read by gnome/unity-settings-daemon which set the corresponding xsettings
<seb128> that's not a by monitor value though
<greyback> so I've 2 monitors set up here, one with different scale to the other. gedit (mostly) rescales when I move it from one monitor to the other
<seb128> it does?
<greyback> yeah
<seb128> what change?
<greyback> if I manually edit com.canonical.user-interface.scale-factor, gedit rescales
<seb128> right
<seb128> but that's not by monitor
<greyback> it is
<seb128> it should apply the same scale factor to gtk independently of the monitor
<seb128> well the key is
<seb128> and unity has different scaling by monitor
<seb128> which applies to decoration, launcher, etc
<seb128> it also tweak the gtk scaling behind the scene
<seb128> but I though that the gtk factor was not by monitor...
<seb128> I might be wrong though
<seb128> larsu, Trevinho^ ?
<greyback> lemme test more, perhaps I'm not interpretting "scaling" correctly
<greyback> ah, font sizes are being changed
<greyback> it's not scaling anything
<greyback> for anyone playing along at home, I have a typo above, it is: "com.ubuntu.user-interface.scale-factor"
<seb128> greyback, if you want to see scaling do "gsettings set  com.canonical.user-interface.scale-factor 2"
<seb128> greyback, or use e.g GDK_SCALE=2 gedit
<greyback> seb128: yeah I see it (for a microsecond, before something reverts it back to 1)
<greyback> seb128: thanks, I see what's happening now
<seb128> greyback, oh, right, unity tries to be smart, doing GDK_SCALE=... gedit
<greyback> seb128: yeah that's nice
<larsu> seb128: no clue, that's a Trevinho/bregma question
<seb128> larsu, the question was whether the gtk scaling factor was per monitor, I though it was not
<larsu> seb128: it is
<larsu> at least according to the API
<seb128> larsu, how does that work with the xsettings/gsettings key?
<larsu> not sure if it dynamically changes it
<larsu> dunno
<bregma> it used to be one single value system-wide
<seb128> larsu, I only know of  com.canonical.user-interface.scale-factor
<seb128> which is one number
<seb128> int
<bregma> there's also the text-scale-factor which is independent
<seb128> but also one value?
<larsu> there's gdk_screen_get_monitor_scale_factor()
<larsu> not sure if that ever returns different values though
<larsu> ya, it always returns the same value on x
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<happyaron> attente_: see my reply at bug #1435311
<ubot5> bug 1435311 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Make sure fcitx-bin is installed when installing a Chinese language" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435311
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, what you said to greyback is right
<Trevinho> greyback: the thing is that gtk doesn't support real scaling factor values, but only integers
<Trevinho> greyback: so... to workaround that if you set something such as 1.8, then we use the font-scaling factor + the ui scaling factor to get the proper value
<Trevinho> and, the gtk scaling factor is actually global... I mean, although every screen can have a difrenent one, the apps doesn't update automatically afaik
 * willcooke -> EOD. g'night all
<tkamppeter> Has someone already tried Vivid on a virtual machine (Utopic as host). For me it does not work at all. It stops booting after the first update.
<sarnold> tkamppeter: are you by chance using ext3?
<tkamppeter> ext3 as the hosts file system?
<sarnold> tkamppeter: yeah
<tkamppeter> No, I am using ext4
<sarnold> ahh, looks like the bug I'm thinking of can also happen if your ext4 fs doesn't use extents, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+bug/1292234
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292234 in linux (Ubuntu) "qcow2 image corruption on non-extent filesystems (ext3)" [High,Fix released]
<tkamppeter> sarnold, what do I have to do to fix it?
<sarnold> tkamppeter: if this specific bug is the one you hit, you can either turn on extents or use saucy's qemu/kvm/etc
<tkamppeter> sarnold, and how do I turn on extents?
<sarnold> tkamppeter: tune2fs can do that
<tkamppeter> sarnold, I did sudo tune2fs -O extent /dev/sda1 now and after rebooting the host I can boot Vivid in the VM again. Thank you very much. extents should be made default.
<qengho> Does anyone else use internet connections who catch bad hostnames, in order to redirect you to their own web servers?
<qengho> (In tech jibberjabber, id est, NXDOMAIN hijacking.)
<maxb> Fortunately my ISP at least allows that stupidity to be turned off
<qengho> Ah well. I don't like nxdomain hijacking. I'm technical enough to fix it, but our users aren't. I just made a networkmanager/ifupdown plugin to fix it automatically. I'm hoping for feedback.
<happyaron> qengho: I see nxdomain hijacking all the time
<sarnold> qengho: nice
<qengho> happyaron: dui4buqi3, install "dns-veracity" from ppa:cmiller/ppa ?  This is the only file installed:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+junk/dns-veracity/view/head:/etc-network-ifup-script
<happyaron> looks handy
<sarnold> qengho: if someone returns ipv6 addrs instead of ipv4 headers, this script appears to ignore them
<qengho> sarnold: that's right. I only ask for A records, and I filter anything not \d and . . I could test for AAAA and : later, I guess.
<sarnold> qengho: probably not a huge deal today :) but perhaps some mobile operator has ipv6-only or something similar..
<qengho> sarnold: $ host -t aaaa ipv6.test-ipv6.com.    #-> ipv6.test-ipv6.com has no AAAA record    # any idea the problem?
<qengho> -t ANY  works.
<sarnold> qengho: do your resolvers used for the query ignore ipv6 responses? I got back an AAAA from that..
<qengho> Hrm. Could be.
<sarnold> qengho: I can't recall if there's a handy switch for the resolver interface to ignore AAAA responses.. I could have sworn I've seen one somewhere but I didn't spot it in the manpages I thuoght to check
<qengho> sarnold: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+junk/dns-veracity/view/head:/etc-network-ifup-script  ???
<sarnold> qengho: looks great
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-26
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey didrocks & desktopers
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, wb!
<seb128> did you have good holidays?
<pitti> they were marvellous, thanks!
<pitti> I'll sort through our ~ 300 photos on the weekend and post a blog
<pitti> we've seen looots of amazing northern lights, plus the solar eclipse, a husky ride, a snowmobile tour, and lots more
<larsu> welcome back pitti!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> gut danke!
 * larsu wants to see northern lights as well :)
<larsu> where were you?
<happyaron> hey didrocks seb128 pitti larsu, :)
<larsu> hi happyaron!
<didrocks> oh, it's pitti! 300 photos, waow! :)
<didrocks> hey happyaron :)
<didrocks> sounds like you had fun, nice!
<seb128> pitti, sounds like excellent holidays indeed ;-)
<seb128> hey happyaron
<pitti> didrocks: many thanks for your help with systemd!
<didrocks> pitti: you're welcome, you saw I guess everything wasn't as straight as we hoped, I'm happy to catchup with you when you are ready (just give me half an hour first to finish morning catchup)
<didrocks> I have some git-format-patch for you
<pitti> didrocks: oh? I'm  just integrating a couple of your patches into experimental
<didrocks> pitti: I have them for the ubuntu branch only, smooser's uploads, and then, mind
<didrocks> pitti: let me forward already the first 2 ones
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I already updated the ubuntu branch from the LP diffs this morning
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<pitti> didrocks: the ubuntu7 upload is terrible, the rest looks fine
<didrocks> pitti: see the bug reports and my advice to wait for you for anyone who wanted to touch networking :p
<didrocks> at least, that's how we discovered the upstart booting issue
<didrocks> but let's talk about it in 20 minutes
<didrocks> pitti: ok, done. FYI, I've also posted a patch on the tmp.mount issue
<didrocks> (should be attached to the debian bug report)
<pitti> didrocks: right, I saw; looks like mbiebl didn't do any commits/upload, I guess he was busy with his HD crash?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, he was planning to do an upload last week-end with that patch and others things, but I guess the HD crash prevented him to do it
<pitti> the ubuntu branch is up to date with the archive, we just need to revert ubuntu7 and move it to open-iscsi (bug 1432829)
<ubot5> bug 1432829 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu) "resolv.conf not updated correctly for interfaces configured in initramfs" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432829
<pitti> didrocks: and I committed some parts from the ubuntu uploads to exp
<didrocks> pitti: in case you didn't notice yet, I needed to do a small change to autopkgtest for the upstart-sysv transition (and unblock our lovely touch users :))
<pitti> didrocks: do you have any other patches to push?
<pitti> didrocks: I did, thanks! (also already committed to git)
<didrocks> pitti: nice! I tried to answer as much as possible on systemd and systemd-boot bugs, didn't touch anything network-related though
<pitti> didrocks: otherwise I'll just dig through my giant pile of mails and bugs :)
<didrocks> subscribed you to a couple of bugs I guess your attention is needed:p
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I think it's the best to be done at this point! I couldn't get vorlon commenting on the statd/nfs issue, so this one is still stalled
<didrocks> pitti: otherwise, we should be good :)
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<seb128> hey willcooke TheMuso
<didrocks> hey willcooke, TheMuso
<pitti> didrocks: oh, seems Lennart is back from his vac, too?
<didrocks> pitti: well, I thought it was the case last Sunday when he started to answer to some thread, but maybe this one is for good :) I'll let him reviewing some patches and repoke on the stalled review
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, according to lwn I had more commits on libreoffice upstream than all of OpenOffice in the last year.
<Sweet5hark> ... and development upstream is just a sideshow. i have other things to do as well ...
<didrocks> hum, my lwn canonical subscription seems to have ended, not sure why?
<larsu> Sweet5hark: that's either good for you or bad for lo
<willcooke> g'night TheMuso
<willcooke> hi happyaron
<happyaron> willcooke: hey
<Sweet5hark> larsu: no, its bad for _OpenOffice_. That article compares LO vs AOO.
<larsu> Sweet5hark: oh sorry I misread! /me should pay more attention
<larsu> Sweet5hark: that's good for libreoffice and you then. And bad for oo, but meh
<Sweet5hark> larsu: FWIW, I still moved Canonical to the top 3 corporate contributor in the last year singlehandedly (after Collabora and Red Hat) with 1.9% of changesets.
<Sweet5hark> larsu: that might sound bad, but LibreOffice has a really long tail of contributing companies/individuals (aka community): 23.2% of commits are authored by "Unknown" -- that is: not depending on one big supporter.
<larsu> Sweet5hark: oh wow I didn't know that
<larsu> that's pretty cool
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, the issue I showed you in Brussels about gedit having a pixelized/low res icon in alt-tab is still there and it's also on a fresh vivid installation, you are still not getting it?
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, no
<seb128> Trevinho, do you have a local icon or something?
<Trevinho> I don't thinkso
<seb128> Trevinho, hum, can you try in a guest session?
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: ooh, right I've that now
<seb128> Trevinho, ah!
<Trevinho> same is for totem...
<seb128> Trevinho, where would report that issue?
<seb128> indeed
<Trevinho> Mh, the bug seems to be related to unity, altough it's weird as the launcher works well and they uses the same icon source
<Trevinho> ok,l I also see it when changing the launcher icon size...
<Trevinho> seb128: in terms of icons nothing changed in vivid, right?
<Trevinho> seb128: what I've noticed that compared to gnome-terminal, gedit has not the 64 and 128 icons, but this shouldn't matter
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't think icon theme changed
<seb128> but gtk did
<seb128> remember the issues you fixed with larsu in Brussels?
<larsu> Trevinho: the launcher doesn't work for evolution, for example
<larsu> there were some changes in gtk related to the icons it returns
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, there are a subset of gnome apps that have problemns
<larsu> I think because it violated the spec before, and doesn't anymore
<Trevinho> but I don't see differences on what the theme has for them
<larsu> which function are you using to load icons?
<Trevinho> larsu: this is the code doing it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10683187/
<larsu> Trevinho: and you pass 256 for the icon size?
<Trevinho> larsu: that depends on the icon size defined in settings (for the launcher) or 256 (if not scaled) for switcher
<Trevinho> larsu: that's done during rendering, we call TextureForSize depending on the needed size... and that changes dpending on scaling, options or state
<ricotz> there is also gtk_icon_theme_lookup_icon_for_scale to fit hidpi case
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh, well yeah, but we're having the issue event with no scaling at all
<ricotz> Trevinho, ok, then I don't recall having a similar issue
<larsu> Trevinho: gtk returns a 48×48 icon for 'accessories-text-editor', but larger ones for firefox, gnome-terminal, and devhelp
<larsu> Trevinho: I'm guessing we just need larger icons for those?
<Trevinho> larsu: I've tried adding 64 and 128 icons but I've noticed any change
<Trevinho> and updated gtk cache, but let me check again
<larsu> hm, humanity's apps/48 is defined as scalable
 * Trevinho confirms no change, by adding 64/128 icons
<larsu> Trevinho: I must disagree. Adding MaxSize=256 to Humanity/index.theme (in the apps/48 section) makes gtk give me icons in the requested size
<larsu> maybe there's some caching going on in unity?
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, ok. that's what you changed... I was just adding icons in the proper size folders :)
<larsu> Trevinho: I think that doesn't work until you add those folders to index.theme
 * larsu is reading icon theme spec :(
<Trevinho> larsu: mh, adding MaxSize doesn't change unity behavior here btw
<larsu> Trevinho: are you sure you're regenerating the cache? It works for me
<larsu> Trevinho: after restarting gedit
<Trevinho> larsu: with unity?
<Trevinho> larsu: and I've been calling gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0 ...
<larsu> Trevinho: `sudo gtk-update-icon-cache Humanity`
<Trevinho> yeah...
<larsu> weird!
<Trevinho> ok, I didn't use the proper path
<Trevinho> now it's fine
<larsu> yay :)
<Trevinho> so, should we fix humanity by adding new icons or using MaxSize?
<larsu> maxsize
<larsu> I'll propose a fix in a bit
 * larsu tries to find other offenders as well
<larsu> Trevinho: thanks for helping!
<Trevinho> larsu: thank you
<Trevinho> larsu: I've not read the full specs, but couldn't maxsize applied to 48 make the theme to pick a 256 icon (or anyway greater than 48) if available?
<Trevinho> not to pick...
<Trevinho> not to pick...
<Trevinho> not to pick...
<larsu> Trevinho: it could, but the spec is stupid. It says MaxSize defaults to Size if it is not given
<larsu> I think gtk devs (mclasen I believe) decided to go with the spec even though it's dumb in this regard, because not following it created other issues
<Trevinho> ok, I see...
<bregma> is there a PPA with GTK+-3.16 for testing on Ubuntu anywhere?
<didrocks> bregma: seems the more recent is 3.15.12 is the gnome ubuntu ppa
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<didrocks> ah ricotz has it
<didrocks> bregma: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<bregma> sweet, at least I don't have to dedicate bandwidth and CPU to rebuilding locally
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> bregma: just a note, in 7 years, it's the first time the launchpad info "same package in other repositories" was of use for me :)
<didrocks> achievement unlocked!
<bregma> :)
<larsu> didrocks: it was added for this exact moment
<didrocks> larsu: that was *exactly* the joke I had in my mind! :)
<larsu> didrocks: glad to make it for you ;)
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks hugs larsu
 * larsu hugs didrocks back
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: we have dispatched reporters to your location to interview you about your user experience now that this has happened.
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: I hope this will at least make the headlines :)
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: its not a story before there is at least one "10 things didrocks felt when he saw the "same package" note, that will make you cry" clickbait about it
<didrocks> heh ;)
<attente> larsu, seb128: is this ok to land? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-themes/1285783/+merge/227768
<larsu> sure
<seb128> attente, yes, it's already landed, just blocked by beta freeze, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ubuntu-themes
<seb128> larsu, I wonder if that fixes the issue on some of the apps that we opted out of o-s?
<larsu> dunno
<seb128> tedg, hey, any chance you could look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1428711 ? I hit it regularly on my vivid desktop, just had it yesterday when opening totem...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428711 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_is_trusted()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> tedg, let me know if you need debug info
<tedg> seb128, Sure, let me look.
<seb128> since I get the issue regularly I should be able to get some
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> seb128, It seems that it's in g_variant_is_trusted, are you skeptical of your variants?
<tedg> ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> seems so!
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, I had to revert the patch for bug 1411140 :/
<ubot5> bug 1411140 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-machine-id-commit.service fails on overlayfs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411140
<seb128> desrt, hey, could you look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/e6c01932bfab14c9c530ddef79e1cf0e9d7b5e97 and tell me if that's could be a (known?) glib/dconf bug?
<seb128> that one is from file-roller but nautilus has similar reports
<desrt> sure.  will look in a bit.  meeting right now.
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> this is recent?
<desrt> i made some changes there lately....
<seb128> desrt, it started in vivid it seems yes
<desrt> oh.  those changes were on a branch and they didn't get committed.
<desrt> so disregard :)
<seb128> k
<desrt> seb128: if i had to guess, i'd say that it's another floating refcount issue
<seb128> desrt, not sure about https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/58672dd1c950607c573103da35280bb46f152622 as well
<desrt> that one is somewhat more suspicious
<Riddell> Sweet5hark: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/13058/ is in isn't it?
<Riddell> certainly all the icons are in master http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/tree/icon-themes/breeze
<seb128> desrt, do you want a bug report about one of those issues?
<desrt> seb128: still meeting.  gimme a bit before i take a proper look.
<seb128> desrt, k
<seb128> Trevinho, those issues seem to have started in vivid after your landing to add menus to unfocussed windows, not sure if that's on somebody's todolist?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1425085 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1432231
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425085 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::glib::Source::IsRunning()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432231 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in XGetSelectionOwner()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> attente, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1431811 is for you I guess :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431811 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "unity-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in FcitxConfigFree()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> desrt, another similar looking https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/844d21139beaa74a6848c82238da8f9f7ee7d3d8
<desrt> seb128: almost done ;)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, no worry, just listing things as I cross them ;-)
<igniting> Hi everyone! Can anyone here help me fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1241972?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241972 in Unity 7.2 "Drag and drop from Dash to Desktop doesn't work" [High,Triaged]
<igniting> I am unfamiliar with the code base, and I didn't enough documentation to start with. It would be great if someone can tell which part of the code is causing this bug.
<Trevinho> seb128: the crashes?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, see the urls I gave
<Trevinho> ouch, these are annoying to debug (happening in the loop)
<Trevinho> that's more an andyrock area btw, but he's in holiday next week (while I'll be out from tomorrow till tue)
<andyrock> seb128, what?
<andyrock> and hy
<andyrock> *hi
<Trevinho> andyrock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1432231
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432231 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in XGetSelectionOwner()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> Trevinho, i suppose it does happen on shutdown
<andyrock> Trevinho, seb128 do we have any numbers?
<Trevinho> andyrock: you think that in that case it's unloading unityshell?
<Trevinho> Changing a setting shouldn't happen
<andyrock> yeah but changing the texutre type has nothing to do with this part of code
<andyrock> likely it crashed for some other reasons
<desrt> seb128: a lot of these don't look very similar :p
<desrt> seb128: can i get cores for any of these backtraces?
<desrt> and/or instructions for reproducing?
<seb128> desrt, I don't think so :-/
<seb128> andyrock, "numbers"?
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho just gave the bug number
<desrt> i need to stop writing so much assert() in my code :p
<andyrock> seb128, like how often does it happen?
<seb128> andyrock, it has a bunch of the most reported e.u.c issues for unity in vivid
<seb128> andyrock, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/7feea27498d47b4914cf17674c927cfa0b0e1d7e
<seb128> andyrock, numbers are low but vivid doesn't have lot of users yet
<seb128> andyrock, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/9b2b6ff77e637a4349392f55c448b543c4fd605c as well
<desrt> seb128: i'm going to downgrade one branch of that assertion to a warning since it's possible that it happens in response to a bug elsewhere
<desrt> as for the gvariant unref problems, i can only assume that it's some weird floating ref issue
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> sure would be nice to know what the setting in question was, so i could trace down the issue
<seb128> desrt, I can try to get you debug infos but I'm not sure it's going to be easy, no easy way to reproduce/get dumps there
<desrt> seb128: i looked at file roller itself and it seems that there are no suspicious uses of gsettings api
<desrt> so it makes me wonder if it's some library instead
<desrt> in other news: spurious asserts in the new inotify code found an actual bug
<seb128> nice
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-27
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> hey pitti
<happyaron> morning didrocks pitti :)
<didrocks> hey happyaron
<larsu> happy Friday every1
<pitti> hey happyaron, hello larsu!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, confirmed on an installed system, I should just have tried on the live…
<seb128> good morningg desktopers
<didrocks> pitti: so, as this will stay a distro-patch anyway, I propose that I do the minimal workaround in systemd-machine-id-commit itself, meaning checking if there is an overlayfs mountpoint in /etc/machine-id or parent
<didrocks> re seb128
<didrocks> as*
<didrocks> that way, the systemd binary isn't at risk, and the patch is smaller
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<pitti> didrocks: sounds good to me
<didrocks> pitti: I don't know why the bigger patch hangs TBH, sounded sane enough to me, but maybe there is an evaluation of mount points too early or such…
<didrocks> but let's go minimal as upstream wants a kernel fix
<seb128> hey pitti, ca va bien ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien aussi, merci !
<didrocks> waow, one run, two bugs discovered on ubuntu make, I guess this guy should apply for the QA team :p
 * didrocks understands the first one, not yet the second though
<pitti> haha
<willcooke> yawn - morning
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<willcooke> TheMuso, still around?
<willcooke> hey larsu - shall we meet?
<larsu> willcooke: yep
<Sweet5hark> seb128: So, I did an 4.4.1 update for the ppa including the breeze icons. Since this is FFes for kubuntu, it should be uploaded soonish. However, Friday uploads are bad, so lets target that for Monday?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: FWIW, 4.4.2~rc2 has been tagged upstream today and likely will be 4.4.2 final. I will update the ppa as soon as this update is in -proposed. Likely still rather a 0-day SRU as it will get tight with timing otherwise.
<didrocks> pitti: phew, I found an easy fix!
<didrocks> for the machine-commit-id
<didrocks> (the issue is when major(parent = 0) and major(child) != 0
<didrocks> sorry, I meant, we only wait to fallback in that case
<didrocks> (as it's overlayfs-like)
<didrocks> but it seems we can get major(parent) = 0 and major(child) = 0
<didrocks> we do not want to fallback in that case
<didrocks> (case of tmpfs)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, good! I sorted out the iscsi stuff, so I'd like to do a merge with Debian exp
<pitti> so please poke me if/once you have a patch
<didrocks> pitti: do you want me to repropose a patch with the fix? (I'm going to do a full suite of test with the package installed)
<didrocks> pitti: I can give it to you if you want to run some tests in parallel
<pitti> didrocks: sure!
<didrocks> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/0001-Fix-mount-point-detection-on-overlayfs-and-similar-f.patch
<didrocks> pitti: the only diff is replacing if (major(b.st_dev) == 0) by if (major(b.st_dev) == 0 && major(a.st_dev) != 0)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm rebuilding the ubuntu package with this, now that I removed all my manual breaks and printf statements to ensure it's fine
<willcooke> seb128, do we need to worry about this new glibc do you think?
<didrocks> while it's building, going for a run (and then I guess it will be 20 minutes for a full test with vm, vm-iso, /etc/machine-id on ro…)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, ok; thanks! I can test it on Debian exp on an installed system, if you want to test it on a live?
<didrocks> pitti: sure, the installed system isn't the most difficult, but we can do like that
<didrocks> pitti: ok, ubuntu package building, going for a run meanwhile :)
<pitti> didrocks: enjoy! I'll test on Debian installed
<didrocks> thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: works fine on installed; let me know how it goes on live, then I'll push
<pitti> didrocks: note that there was some noise with gbp-pq import/export
<didrocks> pitti: oh right (yeah, failed to take a break, now waiting for it to finish to build)
<tkamppeter> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hey tkamppeter!  Got your mail, just waiting to hear back from Rick
<didrocks> pitti: no, forget about it, there is another use case I can't get working with this patch
<didrocks> pitti: if only, I could get my printf to shows up while it's hanging…
<pitti> didrocks: ah, meh -- you didn't go running?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, wanted to get a good news on this before going… :p
<didrocks> efail
<didrocks> pitti: ok, the issue is the call due to readlink_and_make_absolute when called on some /sys path
 * happyaron sents out bunches of emails to gsoc prospective students
<didrocks> pitti: ok, understood it, what happens is:
<didrocks> -> /sys/<bla> is read
<didrocks> then, we try to readlink_and_make_absolute
<didrocks> this errors out
<didrocks> errno != ENOENT
<didrocks> we return -errno
<didrocks> and so, systemd doesn't like it (I guess it prevents some execution with /sys setup)
<didrocks> so, I guess instead of returning -errno, we can return a.st_dev != b.st_dev
<didrocks> as it's the previous behavior
<darkxst> hey seb128 did you see my comment on the schemas bug?
<didrocks> pitti: recreated the patch, building now, going finally for a run, and then, I'll test installed, live and such…
<seb128> Sweet5hark, monday is fine
<seb128> willcooke, glibc shouldn't be an issue for us no
<seb128> darkxst, yeah, I saw, I didn't think much about it yet though
<Sweet5hark> seb128: great, thx
<seb128> yw
<Sweet5hark> also: c- c- c- c-combobreaker for sebs reply volley!
<darkxst> seb128, ok, it doesn't really need thinking about now, just wasnt sure if re-assigned bugs would get back to you
<didrocks> pitti: \o/ success (both permanent, live and temporary machine-id)
<pitti> didrocks: yay! what was it?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I couldn't resist to get this testing before taking a break :)
<didrocks> pitti: basically on /sys path, readlink will return some errno
<didrocks> and I guess that systemd stops going on with detecting if path is a mountpath if it returns < 0
<didrocks> (so doesn't read some /sys content and such…)
<didrocks> the fix is, instead of returning errno (not being able to read a symlink in a directory is a valid one anyway), use the major() comparison
<didrocks> so basically, being a no-op for those cases
<didrocks> I extended the same in case we are in error reading /proc/self/mounts btw
<didrocks> (fallbacking to the previous comparison method)
<didrocks> pitti: so, that should be it: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/0001-Fix-mount-point-detection-on-overlayfs-and-similar-f.patch
<didrocks> Note the "return a.st_dev != b.st_dev;" if we fail in the fallback
<didrocks> pitti: if that makes sense to you, taking my break now :)
<pitti> didrocks: I won't say anything to you before you leave :)
 * didrocks is gone thus :p
<didrocks> (for real)
<cyphermox> pitti: didrocks: this is an interesting patch. What bug is it fixing?
<pitti> cyphermox: detecting mount points on overlayfs; the other two standard methods don't work due to kernel bugs
<cyphermox> I'm dealing with the CD ejection and mountpoint when casper ends, it could be useful
<cyphermox> though right now the problem appears to be more with plymouth and/or plymouth's systemd units
<pitti> cyphermox: I'm not sure what util-linux' "mountpoint" program does, though
<pitti> i. e. if it also just compares stat().st_dev, or falls back to parsing /proc/mounts
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I think most of casper is just looking at /proc/mounts
<didrocks> pitti: so? :)
 * didrocks back from running
<didrocks> ah, seems you took it \o/
<pitti> didrocks: just back from running as well :)
<pitti> didrocks: yep, in exp and uploaded to vivid
<didrocks> sweet!
<pitti> hm, or did I? /me misses upload and rejection msg
<didrocks> pitti: forgot to dput? :p
<didrocks> (nothing in -changes)
 * pitti dputs again *shrug*
<pitti> no, I did have an .upload
 * didrocks opens the black hole and looks into it… but nothing :)
<seb128> hum, I wonder why gedit is the default handler for text/x-apport types
<larsu> seb128: because it's the best
<seb128> larsu, ?
<larsu> seb128: look at the date
<seb128> larsu, it's friday? ;-)
<larsu> indeed
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I was unsure if that was a real reply or a troll :p
<larsu> it's remarkably silent here for a Friday
<seb128> $ LC_ALL=C gvfs-mime --query text/x-apport
<seb128> Default application for 'text/x-apport': gedit.desktop
<seb128> ....
<seb128> Recommended applications:
<seb128> 	apport-gtk.desktop
<seb128>  
<seb128> I don't get why gedit is default if the recommended one is apport-gtk
<seb128> it's the only .desktop matching the exact mime
<larsu> did you override it acceidentally?
<larsu> *accidentally
<seb128> no, it's the same in a daily iso
<seb128> in->on
<larsu> weird
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I wonder if that's a glib bug
 * larsu summons desrt into the second channel in the last 10 minutes
<seb128> lol
<seb128> oh, look at that
<seb128> works if I LD_LIBRARY_PATH glib 2.40
<seb128> deeessssrtt
<larsu> uh oh
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744282
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744282 in gio "gvfs-open for application/x-virt-viewer changed behaviour between 2.40 and 2.42" [Normal,New]
<seb128> so it's a desrt bug
<pitti> seb128: oh, I noticed that gedit is quite greedy these days; it apparently wants to open pretty much anything :/
<pitti> I think I even had it open a PDF or iso the other day
<seb128> pitti, right, that's due to ^
<seb128> the pdf maybe not
<pitti> well, maybe not PDF, but something really strange
<pitti> it's been a while
<seb128> but apparently it prefers the specified handler for subtypes, e.g x-text, which is gedit, to an handle for the exact type
 * willcooke -> EOD. 
<willcooke> Have a good weekend all, I'm on holiday next week - don't touch my stuff
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-28
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, in case you are running unity7 and having several firefox versions around, are you seeing something like this https://answers.launchpad.net/plank/+question/263909
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-28
<Someone_Else> I installed Mir and Unity 8 on a fresh 16.04 installation, alongside with the newest nVidia drivers (using KMS), but when I try to login to Unity 8, it returns to a frozen login screen
<dobey> you might want to ask about that in #ubuntu-mir perhaps
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-29
<robert_ancell> ximion, what code does the icon lookup for appdata? I'm wondering if it doesn't handle Icon=name.extension in .desktop files (see bug 1560550)
<ubot5> bug 1560550 in supertux (Ubuntu) "AppStream icon for supertux2.desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560550
<robert_ancell> Note that skype seems to make the same mistake (of explicitly putting in an extension)
<robert_ancell> The spec suggests this is not valid (https://specifications.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html)
<robert_ancell> But it seems everthing is currenly handling it
<ximion> robert_ancell: the generator cheats in that case
<ximion> and removes the extension
<robert_ancell> ximion, so is that bug invalid?
<ximion> this only works with .png though, and is a hack - I was even thinking about removing it, to make people obey the spec ^^
 * ximion won't do that though, maybe later after a long priod of warning about it
<ximion> hmm... this looks like a generator bug
<ximion> or maybe not
<sarnold> in my experience things get harder to remove the longer they've been around :)
<robert_ancell> ximion, oh, the icon is in -data and the .desktop is in the main package
<robert_ancell> That's still an issue right?
<ximion> robert_ancell: that shouldn't be a problem
<ximion> but the icon being a symlink in 256x256 to a 48x48px icon in /usr/share/pixmaps is a problem
<ximion> that should definitely be fixed, and I bet the problem will be solved then
<robert_ancell> aha
<ximion> robert_ancell: the generator tells explicitly what the problem is :D
<ximion> http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial/universe/issues/supertux.html
<ximion> => The symbolic link points to a file which is in a different package - we don't follow those links
<robert_ancell> ximion, but it would work if there wasn't a link?
<ximion> robert_ancell: yes - I suggest removing the bad link from the supertux package, and symlinking the file in the -data package at the same location
<robert_ancell> ximion, thanks
<ximion> that will work, and will have no drawbacks
<ximion> yw
<ximion> I wonder why the symlink was in the other package in the first place...
<ximion> oh, btw: adding a smaller icon size would be nice for DEs which currently downscale a 256x256 icon ^^
<ximion> (but that's optional)
<robert_ancell> ximion, can't solve all of upstreams issues :)
<hexahive> Hello ppl :) I need an advice... I'm getting an error "[*] Access file: 'access.conf' was not found." , while trying to start fwknop-server ... I've checked that the file exists in /etc/fwknop, also tried to chmod it to 777 and chgroup it to my username instead of root, but none of those usual things help... Any ideas ?
<ximion> robert_ancell: when the new metadata generator is deployed at Debian, I will submit a patch to the Distro Tracker / PTS to display that information there
<ximion> that should help to raise awareness that there are issues ^^
<ximion> (people need to explicitly go to appstream.d.o or appstream.u.o to find that information)
<sarnold> hexahive: hint: stick around for more than a minute after asking a question...
<sarnold> hexahive: http://sources.debian.net/src/fwknop/2.6.0-2.2/server/access.c/#L1018
<hexahive> sarnold: thanks for advice, i've accidentaly exited ubuntu-server after asking ;)
<sarnold> hexahive: note that it tries to use the same pathname in stat() that it prints to the error log -- since it is just 'access.conf' that probably means it is looking in the current working directory for the file. Is the current working directory set to /etc when you run it?
<hexahive> ah, no... so your advice is to try starting it by first cd-ing to /etc or /etc/fwknop ? btw i run it with sudo service fwknop-server start
<sarnold> hexahive: or give a full pathname in the configuration file
<sarnold> giving the full pathname means you won't need to care about current working directory
<hexahive> sarnold: thanks, will try right away
<hikiko> Hi
<willcooke> morning all
<Trevinho> Morning!
<Trevinho> Hi willcooke
<willcooke> How's it going Trevinho ?
<willcooke> Good weekend>?
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah a longer one. And a good one, although weather didn't help much.
<Trevinho> You?
<willcooke> same
<willcooke> :)
<happyaron> morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey happyaron
<Sweet5hark> moin
<willcooke> morning Sweet5hark
<xnox> willcooke, jibel - i thought the conclusion was that www.ubuntu.com will only list amd64 for 16.04 for desktop download images, but we will release i386 iso as usual.
<willcooke> xnox, I think I've missed some of the back-story but yeah, that makes sense I think.  Seb will probably be cross, but I think it's logical to but the 32 bit image in the same place as the "alternates"
<willcooke> I have a meeting with the web team at lunchtime so I can check in with them then
<willcooke> Trevinho, are you aware of this one:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1532226
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532226 in unity (Ubuntu) "A significant number of fresh boots or restarts result in no menus for most apps" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Trevinho, assigning to you to start with, please reassign as neeeded
<xnox> willcooke, physical meeting, or virtual?
<willcooke> xnox, they'll be in Bluefin I'll be on via a HO
<xnox> willcooke, when i used to be on the installer team, i'd go to bluefin to brush over all download pages to make sure they are aligned with what release team is planning to release. Not two cycles were the same yet =)
<willcooke> :)
<xnox> willcooke, imho it should just be an orange download button, without any drop-downs for desktop download page, same as it is for server/cloud
<xnox> and since this is an LTS release, just the LTS download section.
<willcooke> xnox, I agree.  Will keep you posted
<xnox> =)
<didrocks> willcooke: FYI, Make supports 35 frameworks as of now (4 more than my annual review comment last month ;))
<didrocks> (replied to thibaut)
<didrocks> and hey!
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok looking at that bug, thanks.
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho - I haven't seen it yet, but I guess plenty of people have now
<willcooke> maybe davmor2_HOLS did too
<willcooke> hence it being in the iso tracker
<andyrock> hey
<willcooke> hi andyrock
<andyrock> willcooke: any news about the crash?
<willcooke> andyrock, yes! See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1555237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,In progress]
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi, if a BamfApplication emits window-added providing the BamfWindow as argument I would assume that bamf_application_get_windows and bamf_application_get_xids lists that window already
<ricotz> Trevinho, It seems logical I am pretty sure it was so in the past and therefore a regression?
<Trevinho> ricotz: mhmh. So it should happen. At lunch now. Looking at it soon.
<ricotz> Trevinho, thanks
<desrt> word up
<willcooke> morning desrt
<Trevinho> ricotz: soooooo... I don't get that here, but it looks like it something that could happen because of a race. The thing is that bamf_application_get_windows returns the cached-windows that is actually populated on child-added signal, not on window-adedd. Thus if that window-added signal arrives before than child-added, then the result might be broken
<Trevinho> ricotz: however, while I see that possible for bamf_application_get_windows, it looks weird for bamf_application_get_xids , since this uses a list of xids that we populate on window-added signal
<Trevinho> ricotz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15551495/
<Trevinho> ricotz: so the list is populated, then we emit the signal. And  cached_xids is returned if available when calling get_xids
<Trevinho> ricotz: I think this might fix things for you though
<Trevinho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15551521/
<Trevinho> In my opinion deprecating the window-added signal at daemon level would be just better, however... And just rely on the child-added one. Then generating the window-added/removed signals only at lib level
 * desrt raises her eyebrow
<ricotz> Trevinho, using child-added with get_xids seems to work
<ricotz> it still seems something changed here
<Trevinho> ricotz: not really recently. Probably 1.5 cycles ago?
<Trevinho> ricotz: as I added some caching, and get_xids is not calling dbus methods everytime now
<ricotz> I am a bit puzzled that I would have missed the for so long
<ricotz> maybe some dbus/glib changes triggered some ordering change?
<Trevinho> I don't think... Signals seems to be emitted properly in order. We didn't change that.
<ricotz> I see
<Trevinho> but as I said, the fact that we depend on a cached list of xids now, might be the thing
<Trevinho> also, this shouldn't show up on first child addition
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> Trevinho, alright, please make those signals behave the same as you suggested
<Trevinho> ricotz: want to check https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/windows-signal-merge/+merge/290325 ?
<Trevinho> ricotz: can you also open a bug related to that?
<willcooke> meeting time
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 29 15:30:19 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic:
<andyrock> \o
<Trevinho> o/
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski (hols), fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko(out), laney(hols), qengho, seb128(hols), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<qengho> Yay!
<desrt> hihi
<FJKong> 0.0
<Sweet5hark> heya
<qengho> Hello, my lovelies.
<attente> o/
<willcooke> Lets roll...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> i worked on the upgrade crash and took some days off
<andyrock> now i'm working to update a branch afters Trevinho's review
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> Do you know if anything has changed on the upgrade bug today?
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> but it's definitely not unity
<andyrock> neither compiz
<willcooke> oki, I'll speak to c__yphermox and see if he knows where we go next.  Thanks for digging in to it
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: attente
<attente> shorter week due to long weekend, fixed some gnome-software bugs, looks like most of the low-hanging fruit is gone at this point though (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> could you hook up with Robert later on and see what's the next best one to work on?
<attente> sure
<willcooke> cheers! :)
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> short week here as well
<desrt> did reviews
<desrt> also 3.20 gnome releases
<desrt> also did a bit of tech-support this week in terms of helping with the snappification of gnome-tech-using software
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> 1 just working on new feature request about sogou IM
<FJKong> 2 testing decompression of skin file using libapng
<FJKong> 3 collecting new bug report from community user
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. Sponsor uploads for Ubuntu Kylin
<willcooke> 2. Sprint with NUDT during Wed - Sat, for sogoupinyin and localization stuff
<willcooke> 3. Package new wallpapers
<willcooke> 4. Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> * bug #1555237: after some debug on X and some suspicious postinst
<willcooke> scripts that could be related to the issue, we found out that xserver
<willcooke> receives the SIGKILL by systemd and dies and it's not compiz or any
<willcooke> other desktop application that crashes it - slangasek is working on it now.
<willcooke> * ezoom (today): fixed another issue with the translation parts of the
<willcooke> compiz zoom matrix, fixed some problems related to the transformations
<ubot5> bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555237
<willcooke> order, working on the scaling bugs I have on nux/unity side...
<willcooke> EOF
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * New Chromium release, 49.0.2623.108. Less than a week after previous. Tested. Gave to #security
<qengho> * Some progress on Snappy package crash of Chromium in dynamic linker. Still weird. In progress.
<qengho> * Other snappy/snapcraft work. Thinking about cross-compilation features.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - two days holidays
<Sweet5hark> - some tweaking of snap
<Sweet5hark> - some QA/bug triage/admin
<Sweet5hark> - some bug/regression fixing and code review
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Finally got all the pieces landed for accessibility profiles, and all working except for one small bug I overlooked which is addressed with a quick upload.
<willcooke> * More upgrade testing, still freezing, not sure whats going on, testing in a VM, may switch to testing on real hardware since I have some spare.
<willcooke> * Installer testing mostly for accessibility profile stuff, no showstoppers.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> hmm
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Improving theming support for overlays
<Trevinho> · Decorate launcher/panel when in spread mode
<Trevinho> · Fixed and Landed gtk/theme branches for getting toolbar-mode headerbars when maximized
<Trevinho> · Reviews
<Trevinho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - GNOME Software work
<willcooke> - LightDM 1.18.0 stable release
<willcooke> - Sponsoring uploads
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> Beta 2 out!!!!
<willcooke> Thanks to everyone for all your help getting it out
<willcooke> we had some snags along the way and it was pretty late in the day when it was released, but we got there
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Meeting - 2016-03-29 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Anyone got anything they want to talk about?
<willcooke> going once
<Trevinho> Mh, not really... I think the we're quite on track...
<Trevinho> Ah, there's that bug of menus not showing up...
<willcooke> let's end the meeting and talk about that...
<willcooke> thanks all
<Trevinho> Which seems something like a race, maybe attente knowledge on unity-gtk-module might help at some point
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 29 15:45:03 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-03-29-15.30.moin.txt
<attente> Trevinho: which bug?
<Trevinho> attente: Bug 1532226
<ubot5> bug 1532226 in unity (Ubuntu) "A significant number of fresh boots or restarts result in no menus for most apps" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532226
<attente> Trevinho: also.. i'm not sure what happened, but when i tried to run gtk apps recently in jhbuild, theming seems kind of broken
<Trevinho> attente: using upstream gtk?
<attente> Trevinho: yeah, but even if i check out an older version (like three months ago, i still see it, so i'm not sure what's happening)
<Trevinho> attente: and by broken you mean?
<attente> i'll take a screenshot
<tkamppeter> hi
<tkamppeter> sorry for being late.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I will send my stuff by mail in some minutes.
<attente> Trevinho: https://imgur.com/wVYEPwI
<attente> for the usual apps, everything looks ok
<attente> it's just when running through jhbuild, the decorations look bad
<Trevinho> attente: are you using the gtk unity patch?
<Trevinho> I mean have you applied that to jhbuild?
<attente> no, this is unpatched gtk
<Trevinho> mh, it's weird though... Since nothing should change at theme level in this case
<attente> but for whatever reason when i check out gtk from 3 months ago, it still has this problem, so i have no real clue what changed
<Trevinho> since we apply new rules to a class of headerbars only that is only exported if that patch is there
<attente> yeah... it's really weird
<Trevinho> attente: that was caused by the last theme update?
<attente> Trevinho: really hard to tell, i did a dist-upgrade concurrently with a gtk+ checkout
<Trevinho> mh
<Trevinho> can you try old ubuntut hemes?
<Trevinho> attente: ^
<attente> Trevinho: sure
<attente> Trevinho: i'm not sure that's a unity-gtk-module bug if this is happening: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/245092360/Screenshot%20from%202016-03-02%2017-08-23.png
<Trevinho> attente: it could be, what else could provide such menus?
<Trevinho> attente: if you can give me gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.Desktop --object-path /com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service --method com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.SyncOne 'libappmenu.so'
<Trevinho> wnckprop --list
<attente> Trevinho: well in that situation, maybe u-p-s isn't getting any signal from bamf that the focused application changed?
<Trevinho> attente: as per the fact that calculator app name is there, would say no.
<attente> Trevinho: i didn't replicate the problem yet, that's just a screenshot from the bug report you linked
<Trevinho> attente: also we now exports all the menus around
<Trevinho> Ah.
<ricotz> Trevinho, https://paste.debian.net/plain/422523 ?
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh, no.. I'd keep the window-{added,removed} at lib level. I'd just bind them to the child ones
<Trevinho> as in theory a bamf app could be a container of other views (not that this is the case anymore, but it used to be with webapps)
<ricotz> Trevinho, I see
<ricotz> still is there a reason for the chain-up?
<Trevinho> not much right now, but I'd prefer to keep that API
<Trevinho> ricotz: ah you mean on the daemon?
<ricotz> Trevinho, yes, then second part of the diff
<Trevinho> ricotz: yeah, that is fine
<ricotz> ok, sorry, g2g
<Trevinho> me too... Pushing your changes later
<cyphermox> Trevinho: hey
<cyphermox> are you looking into udisks2 for the upgrade from trusty?
<willcooke> andyrock could get involved here too ^
<Trevinho> cyphermox: I wasn't working on that... andyrock did
<andyrock> cyphermox: are we 100% sure it's udisks2?
<ogra_> looks like simply someone restarts dbus (which tears down the world with it)
<andyrock> ogra_: can we monitor who/what does that?
<cyphermox> andyrock: I'm not 100% sure of anything, I was just looking at the upgrade bug again, looking to see if there's something for me to do there.
<ogra_> andyrock, i dont think so
<cyphermox> dbus restarting is unfortunate but a reality when you need to update things like glibc too, etc.
<ogra_> but i'd expect some evil postinst or some such somewhere
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, but that kills lightdm
<cyphermox> are you sure that's what kills lightdm?
<cyphermox> ie. X crashes anyway, that's not dbus-related.
<cyphermox> or if it doesn't crash, it stops in any case
<ogra_> cyphermox, stop dbus on your system and you will see lightdm stop
<cyphermox> it definitely needs more looking into, that's for sure
<cyphermox> ogra_: doesn't mean that's the issue
<ogra_> not, it could just be fallout
<ogra_> but there is indication tht dbus gets restarted somewhere in the bug
<ogra_> which will cause lightdm to die
<cyphermox> too many people looking at this bug makes it full of useless garbage and red herrings
<ogra_> weather that is because dbus crashed due to something or because some evil postinst force-restarts it, that i dont know
<andyrock> i looked into it until we thought that unity/compiz was making x crashing
<cyphermox> heh
<andyrock> i can keep working but we need more info on why dbus crashes
<andyrock> i can try to gdb it if it's possible
<ogra_> are you sure it even crashes ?
<willcooke> right, off now until EOW. Email me if you need anything
<attente> robert_ancell: hi, are there any specific gs bugs you would like me to look at? i think a lot of the crashes might go away by taking 7fabe936f527ad53f0f51408da64bad80a126dc1 and 0ea65a85eb9fd2e71295f694aa4fb30aae773956
<robert_ancell> attente, nothing specific really, just what looks the highest priority
<robert_ancell> attente, did you want to make a release so you're comfortable with the process?
<attente> robert_ancell: sure, i can give it a try
<attente> robert_ancell: i can just take diffs of each branch against the gnome-3-20 and use those for the debian patches?
<robert_ancell> attente, yes, but you might find some conflicts if you don't make your own rebased branch with them all
<robert_ancell> And rebasing will make it easier to generate the patches
<robert_ancell> attente, you should also generate a snapshot from gnome-3-20 because it has some fwupd patches that we need
<attente> ok
<robert_ancell> (or you can pull in each individual patch)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-30
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<Sweet5hark> moin
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, 5.1.2 \o/
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, the hardcoded dep on openjdk-7-jdk in control.subsequentcheckbase.in should be openjdk-8-jdk or even more loose?
<andyrock> hey
<desrt> hihi hackers
<Sweet5hark> <- out for some
<robert_ancell> attente, how are you going with the g-s update?
<attente> robert_ancell: got stuck trying to cherry pick some of the commits...
<robert_ancell> attente, need any help?
<attente> could do
<attente> currently trying 92fedd999c9b169cf574b5d231e479aa6c318ba4
<attente> "Mark license and provenance based on the APT sources"
<robert_ancell> attente, did you try using git am to build the branch from debian/patches?
<attente> robert_ancell: i used the patches as a reference point for cherry picking commits (or merging in the case of the reviews)
<attente> robert_ancell: i'm basically at the same point now as the debian/patches set
<attente> and i'm comparing the current branch against another branch which has all of the feature branches merged together. the diff is still 1375 lines long
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-31
<liuxg> I am now using Wily, how can I upgrade to 16.04 LTS?
<TheMuso> liuxg: You need to load update-manager and tell it to look for the development release.
<TheMuso> liuxg: update-manager -d should do it.
<liuxg> TheMuso, thanks.
<TheMuso> np
<hikiko> Hi
<happyaron> hi hikiko
<hikiko> hi happyaron
<hikiko> how are you
<hikiko> ?
<happyaron> good, :)
<hikiko> :D
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Morning. Can I draw your attention to this merge proposal - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/fix-1559371/+merge/289588
<pitti> Uh, I forgot to greet this morning -- hello everyone, how are you?
<nrosvall> Hi, is the "Black Corners Around CSD Windows" going to be fixed before the final release of 16.04
<andyrock> morning
<jibel> hikiko|ln, any progress on fixing bug 1555237?
<ubot5`> bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555237
<jibel> it's blocking all the upgrade tests
<jibel> cyphermox, ^
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: libreoffice 5.1.2 tarballs in my personal staging ppa -- not tested/verified yet in any way, use at own risk ;)
<hikiko> jibel, if you read the comments you ll see it's not related to compiz, the packagers are working on it
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, thanks (although no ~xenial1 suffix!)
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: urgh yeah
<jibel> hikiko, who is working on it?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, you know about the consequences doing so
<hikiko> slangasek afaik
<jibel> Trevinho, ^ is anyone from desktop working on this upgrade bug or is slangasek alone?
<hikiko> jibel, it
<hikiko> it's not related to the desktop
<hikiko> a systemd postupgrade script sends the sigkill to xserver
<hikiko> the packagers must find out which and why
<hikiko> it's not a desktop app that stops xserver
<hikiko> infinity, is also aware of the bug I think
<jibel> hikiko, it's a desktop upgrade bug, someone from desktop must be leading it, isn't it? I see it's still assigned to the release upgrader and cyphermox, but it seems inaccurate
<hikiko> no, systemd sends a signal to xserver and all the desktop crashes but it's systemd that must be debugged
<hikiko> we are not familar to that
<hikiko> a package upgrades
<hikiko> and a script of it
<hikiko> kills xserver
<hikiko> someone who knows about packaging etc
<hikiko> must find out what happens and fix it
<hikiko> see slangasek comments
<hikiko> maybe it should be reassigned
<hikiko> but there's not something compiz side or desktop side that is involved
<hikiko> these applications die because xserver dies
<hikiko> and xserver dies because he receives a kill signal from something that is part of systemd
<doko> Sweet5hark1, do you have a lo upload in the queue?
<Sweet5hark1> doko: currently building an rc -- no new final from upstream yet. Why?
<doko> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/amd64/libr/libreoffice/20160331_112249@/log.gz
<doko> Sweet5hark1, I removed openjdk-7, but apparently a bit early
<Sweet5hark1> doko: yeah, subsequentcheckbase is partially containing manual deps for $reasons. I bumped the dep to openjdk-8 -- dunno when/how we still want to push that to the archive still though :/
<doko> Sweet5hark1, are there any hardcoded paths?
<Sweet5hark1> doko: https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/tests/junit-subsequentcheck?h=ubuntu-xenial-5.1&id=d0554fda24a621fd2cb5bcc208469cd6987ae6e4 <- I dont think so.
<Sweet5hark1> doko: that subsquenttestbase stuff is only used to enable running the autopkgtests, no enduser should ever use it.
<doko> pitti, Sweet5hark1: so please ignore the libreoffice autopkg test failures for now, until we get a new libreoffice
<Sweet5hark1> doko: k.
<doko> Sweet5hark1, but please target it for this week if possible
<doko> and change the dep to default-jdk
<Sweet5hark1> doko: default-jdk -> done (locally). trying to get this in this week -> possible, but essentially would mean skipping all staged testing in the ppa, which is somewhat meh after beta ...
<Sweet5hark1> doko: anyway will try to find someone foolish enough to sponsor it ..
<doko> Sweet5hark1, new upstream?
<Sweet5hark1> archive has 5.1.1~rc3=5.1.1 final. upstream status is 5.1.2~rc2 was tagged 44 hours ago, will likely be called rc2=final mid next week unless there is some horror story coming up (which is rare with these bugfix only minor releases)
<doko> or we can do just this dependency change
<Sweet5hark1> doko: sure -- would be playing it safe. TBH as we are quite late already and this is a LTS, Id prefer that.
<Sweet5hark1> doko: Ill prepare a 5.1.1 with the dep changed for direct sponsoring to the archive. 5.1.2 is for the ppa for now -- and w
<Sweet5hark1> we can see if we need/can do another LO upload later still...
<cyphermox> hikiko: how did you reach that conclusion?
<hikiko> cyphermox, gdb output of xserver shows that xserver stops by sigkill and that's why there's no error in the logs
<hikiko> plus syslog has some suspicious errors (see the bug comments)
<hikiko> that point out udisk2 upgrade
<hikiko> plus metacity crashes too and every wm
<hikiko> because the crash is caused *after* xserver is killed and it's normal
<hikiko> see slangansek comments and mine in the description cyphermox
<cyphermox> ok, so no reason to say it's systemd then.
<popey> cyphermox: i see you recently updated ubiquity slideshow - it's been noticed that we still refer to "Ubuntu Software Centre" when we probably should refer to "GNOME Software" - seems like some strings haven't been updated yet?
<cyphermox> popey: possible, I haven't changed it in any way, only sponsored uploads
<popey> ah, looks like Will changed some bits but not all
<cyphermox> Software Center is still accurate, depends if there is "Ubuntu" in front
<popey> I think upstream will be a bit upset with that
<cyphermox> he might have only changed ubuntu, not the flavors
<popey> well, I know they will. :)
<popey> they already noticed.
<cyphermox> oh, true, good point
<cyphermox> well, I can run a big sed through it
<popey> :)
<popey> That'd be a good start.
<cyphermox> popey: someone complained already?
<cyphermox> popey: I can't update everything, software-center still is in the archive, flavors may be using that rather than gnome-software
<popey> cyphermox: yeah, the upstream maintainer not so much complained but "noticed"
<hikiko> cyphermox, because systemd is the most possible program that has the rights/access to kill xserver and because udisks2  (slangancek's syslog paste) are controlled by systemd
<hikiko> anyway
<hikiko> even if it's not that
<hikiko> it's certainly not compiz
<hikiko> so I can't help much :/
<cyphermox> hikiko: I know
<cyphermox> hikiko: but you also can't say it's systemd without checking, because it could just as well be upstart in this case.
<cyphermox> upstart is the currently used init system on trusty
<hikiko> oh, yes sorry I meant the init system :s/systemd/whatever init system is running at that time/
<hikiko> right
<hikiko> :)
<hikiko> cyphermox,
<hikiko> I don't know if that info helps:
<hikiko> we only see the problem in amd64 never in i386
<cyphermox> that seems quite unlikely, but if you say so
<cyphermox> I'll give it a try later
<cyphermox> fwiw the compiz crash I already fixed
<cyphermox> compiz or lightdm or whatever was crashing in part because it would ask dbus to fire login1, which it couldn't because of bad permissions on a setuid helper program -- I posit that failing to find logind around to confirm users and passwords, things exploded
<cyphermox> I no longer see the crash when a screensaver starts, but X still crashes, due to some other thing (the KILLs slangasek saw)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, and there is a reason for another build, there is still the hard-dep on openjdk-7-jdk
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: in subsequenttestbase or elsewhere?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, just there
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: see backlog
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, I see, I pinged you yesterday about it too
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, so if you are going to fix it please use a version like 1:5.1.2~rc2-0ubuntu2~ , I need to copy the successful build anyway for the backport builds
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, are you still looking into updating some lo deps? e.g. liborcus and libpagemager are outdated
<ricotz> *libpagemaker
<doko> ricotz, liborcus is up to date
<ricotz> doko, I see, seems 0.11.x (in exp) is targeted for lo 5.2
<doko> ricotz, please file a FFe then
<ricotz> doko, meaning xenial will have lo 5.1, and upstream is using orcus 0.9.x for 5.1 too
<om26er_> Trevinho, Hi!
<Trevinho> om26er_: hey
<om26er_> Trevinho, Did you see bug 1559748 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1559748 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows content appears transparent before fully being created" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559748
<om26er_> its like an empty frame is filled after the surface is created completely
<Trevinho> ochosi: yeah, I've noticed that sometimes, but I'm not sure whether we can do much... It's up to the window to draw its content, and it seems it's like "late"... on doing that
<Trevinho> new gtk would love to get some frame infos from WM, maybe but we don't support it so...
<Trevinho> ochosi: sorry, that was for om26er :P
<doko> Sweet5hark1, that's a build fix for glibc-2.23: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.1.1-0ubuntu3   and -0ubuntu2 has the openjdk-7 removal
<doko> Sweet5hark1, looks like the tests are not built in parallel, but sequentially ...
<Sweet5hark1> doko: thx, great. no further fixup needed on LibreOffice side then?
<Sweet5hark1> will put your change in git and rebase on top of it then ...
<doko> Sweet5hark1, I hope so. btw, why are the tests built sequentially?
<doko> Sweet5hark1, remember, there are two changes ...
<Sweet5hark1> doko: IIRC there was some race condition with high paralellisation. would need to look at the git log for the details.
<doko> Sweet5hark1, well, maybe for running, but not building the tests?
<Sweet5hark1> doko: ah, yeah. building in parallel shouldnt be an issue, I guess.
<doko> rene tells me that he disabled building the tests during the build ...
<robert_ancell> attente, how goes the updating?
<attente> robert_ancell: contemplating just making a single patch for each branch tbh...
<robert_ancell> attente, you mean merging wip/ubuntu-changes into one patch?
<robert_ancell> because wip/rancell/apt and wip/rancell/reviews should be a patch each
<attente> robert_ancell: okay, that makes life a lot easier. is there a reason why we're not flattening the ubuntu-changes patches in the first place?
<robert_ancell> attente, it just seemed like a lot of random things that didn't really relate to eachother
<robert_ancell> I was worried that it would make it harder to upstream / drop the various change
<robert_ancell> s
<robert_ancell> But obviously it makes it harder to deploy
<robert_ancell> (harder to deploy as separate patches)
<attente> yeah, makes sense actually
<robert_ancell> Was wondering if you had any clever ideas for bug 1564209
<ubot5`> bug 1564209 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Doesn't recognise own reviews" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564209
<robert_ancell> We don't seem to be able to know the U1 username, but I *think* you might be able to use GET on /api/v2/accounts and that might give it
<robert_ancell> It's not documented however
<robert_ancell> attente, ^
<attente> robert_ancell: maybe we could just cache the username instead
<dobey> you're trying to figure out how to get the e-mail address for the u1 account?
<dobey> oh to compare reviews?
<attente> dobey: yeah, just to know which ones are ours. i guess we can just store it somewhere in libaccounts
<dobey> it is the consumer_key you need to compare
<dobey> at least, that is what we do in click scope
<attente> oh. is it? then we already have the consumer_key stored in libaccounts
<dobey> i don't know if the old reviews api has that in the json though
<dobey> what API are you using?
<robert_ancell> dobey, no, it's not the consumer key
<robert_ancell> dobey, so for my review my username is "robert-ancell" i.e. my launchpad account name
<robert_ancell> My consumer key is something like Ch8J3d
<dobey> robert_ancell: the consumer_key value should be the same as the open_id for your account
<robert_ancell> dobey, that's what I thought
<dobey> the review json should have the open_id in it too
<dobey> well, it is in the click reviews, at least
<robert_ancell> dobey, ah, so perhaps I need to port that change across
<dobey> there is no "username" for the u1 account actually. that "username" is your launchpad id
<robert_ancell> yeah
<dobey> so you either have to compare the openid/consumer_key (best way), or e-mail address (will work until you change your address)
<robert_ancell> dobey, the click reviews seem to set reviewer_username / reviewer_displayname the same as the old reviews system
<dobey> robert_ancell: yes
<dobey> robert_ancell: it's the same system, just different API endpoint, afaik
<robert_ancell> dobey, so a review response is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15571366/ . There's no cosumer_key there
<dobey> let me see what we're actually using in the click scope
<dobey> robert_ancell: hmm, looks like the server is sticking the consumer_key value in reviewer_username for the click reviews
<dobey> robert_ancell: oh, and it looks like it's doing that for most people there
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's what I first thought. But mine is not
<dobey> robert_ancell: maybe we can just ask for it to be changed to always return the consumer key there
<robert_ancell> dobey, so how does click scope match them? It works on my phone
<dobey> robert_ancell: it does consumer_key == reviewer_username
<dobey> robert_ancell: what app package name on the phone?
<robert_ancell> dobey, unav for example
<robert_ancell> What's the URL to get reviews for click?
<dobey> robert_ancell: https://reviews.ubuntu.com/click/api/1.0/reviews/?package_name=navigator.costales
<robert_ancell> huh, so that's doing it correctly
<dobey> does software-center do editing correctly?
<robert_ancell> I *think* it remembers them locally by id, so it's cheating
<robert_ancell> But I haven't looked yet
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well if that's true, then we can change the server side without breaking software-center
<dobey> so that'd be a win
<robert_ancell> dobey, are you familiar with lp:rnrserver ? It just seems to be getting the username from a database afaict. Which is a worry...
<dobey> i am not
<dobey> but i added it to your bug
<robert_ancell> models.ForeignKey(User) is where it hits django and I'm lost
<dobey> and i'm asking if we can change the server to do this on the API
<robert_ancell> Which makes me worried that the database entries might sometimes have a username and sometimes a consumer_key?
<dobey> robert_ancell: if it is just pulling the value from the db, then i guess we'd just need to do something to sync all the consumer_key values in, and change the edit/create API calls to end up doing that
<dobey> robert_ancell: anyone without a launchpad username will presumably have it be the consumer key when submitting a review
<robert_ancell> yeah
<dobey> robert_ancell: the only thing i'd worry about is if software-center would be broken in this case, but i suppose probably not
<robert_ancell> hmm, software-center seems to be making that comparison. I'll check what is does for me
<dobey> oh?
<dobey> that's interesting
<robert_ancell> dobey, aha, it seems to get the username after sending a review (in the json response)
<robert_ancell> so I guess that handles the case it is a LP username
<robert_ancell> But means it wont work on first run
<dobey> huh
<dobey> and it caches that value somewhere?
<dobey> ah it does
<robert_ancell> I'm sure someone told me that s-c doesn't recognise your reviews on reinstall, which would explain that
<dobey> but we could also SRU a change to software-center to make it use the consumer_key from the u1 account; or we could just have a different open_id="" in the server json
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> it stores the "username" in a config file
<robert_ancell> yep
<dobey> so it also won't recognize your reviews on a different machine if you don't submit one on it
<robert_ancell> yes
<dobey> so it's broken anyway
<robert_ancell> I can't work out in lp:rnrserver where it's deciding to override consumer_key with launchpad ID
<dobey> so i think changing reviewr_name to always be the consumer key on the server would be the best option; and then we can maybe do a software-center SRU patch to make it use the consumer_key from the account
<dobey> yeah i don't know
<dobey> but i added rnr-server to the bug report, and pinged those people on irc :)
<dobey> noodles, since he's around now
<robert_ancell> dobey, ta
<robert_ancell> attente, do you think you'll get a gnome-software update done today? If not I'm keen to do one because there's some important fixes.
<robert_ancell> attente, or tomorrow, I forgot you're still on Thursday
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it's nigh time for dinner over on this side of the spheere
<attente> robert_ancell: sure, i'll do it. i'm just going to squash those other branches though
<robert_ancell> attente, how will you generate the patch?
<attente> robert_ancell: pretty much will just git diff gnome-3-20 against the branches (except wip/ubuntu-changes)
<robert_ancell> attente, not going to use git format-patch?
<dobey> robert_ancell, attente: i'd say go ahead and do the consumer_key == reviewer_username in gnome-software, and it will work for a very large number of people already, and we can fix the server behind the scenes to improve it for those who do have lp usernames currently
<robert_ancell> dobey, ok, thanks
<dobey> and plenty of comments on that bug now :)
<dobey> and now i have to go :)
<dobey> later
<attente> robert_ancell: how did you format the merge commits for wip/rancell/(apt|reviews)? when i try to, it tries to format patches for every single commit responsible for the merge
<robert_ancell> attente, I made a local branch and rebased all the changes into one commit
<robert_ancell> attente, but that was the first time, then I just cherry-picked the changes to my main rebased branch
<attente> robert_ancell: i think i'm just going to create a new commit that contains the diff, and format-patch that instead
<robert_ancell> attente, a commit to what?
<attente> robert_ancell: i've got a new branch that has all of the wip/ubuntu-changes cherry-picked, as well as merges of the other branches
<attente> but trying to git-format-patch those merges results in a large number of patches
<robert_ancell> attente, so that's the same as gnome-3-20 + debian/patches/*.patch then?
<attente> almost the same
<attente> robert_ancell: ok, i think that worked
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-01
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, cyphermox thanks for fixing 1555237
<jibel> pitti, now the system should upgrade if I disable the screensaver before upgrade?
<jibel> pitti, good morning :)
<darkxst> grv
<andyrock> monrning
<andyrock> *morning
<andyrock> XD
<pitti> hey jibel
<pitti> jibel: I think there's still a d-bus part missing wrt. proper screen saver disabling, but indeed if you do that it should work again
<andyrock> tedg: ping
<superm1> attente: i'm a little concerned in https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?h=wip/attente/clean-ubuntu-changes&id=08c02f52c4f5cddbab0c7346abcb7b8ecc334827 and https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?h=wip/attente/clean-ubuntu-changes&id=f7512b95f98b42d2116a22d88464f56b44df7758 and what they'll actually mean for applying firmware
<superm1> updates
<superm1> because since gnome-software isn't running in the background, when will the metadata update happen?
<superm1> and can they still apply?
<superm1> the stuff that hughsie and I were testing on was the stuff on gnome-3.20 without those changes, so just wondering
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-02
<attente> superm1: hey, sorry, was off running errands
<attente> superm1: could the metadata update happen by doing a g_application_hold() and g_application_release() to ensure it doesn't vanish while updating?
<superm1> attente: possibly. I'm unsure how the scheduling code works, I thought it was while idle it would do it
<superm1> attente: it might be worthwhile to double check with hughsie during work week next week, he's closer to the code than I am
<attente> superm1: sure, thanks for letting me know
<superm1> Sure
<Steve_Jobs> Does anyone have any experience running linux on a chromebook?
<Steve_Jobs> can anyone read what I'm writing? :)
<darkxst> Steve_Jobs, didnt you die?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-27
<RAOF> Gah! GNOME Shell!
<RAOF> At least attempt to do focus-stealing prevention!
<RAOF> So a popup doesn't come up between me starting to press <enter> and me actually pressing <enter>
<hikiko>  hi
<RAOF> Good morning hikiko!
<hikiko> hey RAOF :-) how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good!
<hikiko> :D
<RAOF> How about your fine self?
<hikiko> I'm good too :-) just a little tired because I was sick yesterday
<Laney> howdy partners
<willcooke> morning Laney
<didrocks> good morning england
<tjaalton> Laney: ping re xserver ffe
<Laney> didn't hear anything about any testing
<tjaalton> did you look at the bug?
<Laney> hey willcooke didrocks
<tjaalton> it's been tested on various hw combinations
<tjaalton> by community and me
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke tjaalton
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<Laney> hey seb128, yes thanks - went to see the parents & family
<Laney> was super sunny!
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> same, relaxing w.e it would feel like almost start of summer without the wind
<Laney> stupid flat country :P
<Laney> tjaalton: we asked davmor_2 to try it as well
<Laney> If it wasn't so close to the release then this would be easier
<Laney> Feel free to try someone else on the release team
<tjaalton> well I tried the passive way for two weeks, that was a mistake :P
<tjaalton> should've known about the beta
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> hey davmor2
<Laney> how art thou?
<davmor2> Laney: happy now I can get onto my PC, I think mesa only partially installed on friday and took out the stack so when I switched on this morning no login screen
<davmor2> Laney: 122 updates later and everything is working again
<Laney> O_O
<davmor2> tjaalton: proposed has new gfx stack that you want testing right?
<tjaalton> davmor2: no, ppa:canonical-x/x-staging does
<willcooke> Laney, flexiondotorg, (cc seb128) - I'm going to be head down in some work all day so won't be around for 1:1s, happy to reshedule later in the week etc
<Laney> willcooke: np, good luck with that
<Laney> unless it's "team firing plan" in which case bad luck
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> it's not that ^
<Laney> unless it's "team firing [out of a circus cannon on team fun day] plan"
<Laney> etc
<davmor2> tjaalton: ah okay, so I'm hoping to start on that today but have a bunch of meetings first thing so it'll be after that
<tjaalton> davmor2: alright, cool
<alexarnaud> morning all
<davmor2> tjaalton, Laney: I see nothing immensely wrong with x, touchscreen on xps13, trackpad on same, keyboard and intel gfx there are all fine, Amd and Nvidia on alternate Home built machines both seem fine too
<b4n> andyrock: thanks for the review, I'll fix that
<b4n> andyrock: should I push a fixed version, or add additional fixup commits?
<andyrock> new commits
<andyrock> I'll continue tomorrow
<andyrock> it' eof for me
<b4n> ok
<b4n> may I add a few small changes I made in the meantime, like dropping a meaningless function idirection and the likes?
<b4n> or should that go in a subsequent MR?
<andyrock> same branch please
<b4n> okay, will do
<b4n> thanks
<davmor2> tjaalton: also tested usb keyboard and mouse and ps2 keyboard and mouse too for a confirmation on those working too :)
<tjaalton> davmor2: nice, thanks for confirming other test results ;)
<tjaalton> davmor2: could you add a note on 1671799 so that it's not lost
<flexiondotorg> Laney Doesn't look like using env via Popen works.
<flexiondotorg> To coerce dropbox and caja-dropbox.
<flexiondotorg> So I'm going to use os.environ as before.
<flexiondotorg> Ignore that ^
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-28
<hikiko> hi
<ksamak> andyrock: hi
<ksamak> andyrock: i don't get what you mean, can you take the time to explain when you say "Please use compiz ident style:"
<ksamak> andyrock: i don't get this "4s 1t 1t4s 2t", what's the logic?
<ksamak> andyrock: well, nevermind, i got it, it's just gnu indent.
<willcooke> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke davmor2
<Laney> moin
<seb128> and here is Laney!
<seb128> hoi Laney
<Laney> soz, got some highlights and read those first :P
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> haha
<seb128> sky is blue, sun is there
<seb128> how is it going for you?
<seb128> had a climbing night?
<Laney> it's quite misty
<Laney> can't see the houses behind properly :-o
<Laney> and yeah but i hurt my shoulder :((((((((((
<seb128> oh, no :-(
<Laney> yeah sucks
<Laney> have to have a couple of weeks at least of no climbing
<Laney> teaches me for not doing the exercises though
<davmor2> Morning Laney
<seb128> did you go to a doctor? or do you know what went wrong and just need rest?
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<Laney> nah don't need to unless it doesn't get better in some days
<flexiondotorg> Laney the nautilus-dropbox and caja-dropbox fixes landed lastnight.
<Laney> i have shitty joints basically
<Laney> should be doing exercises with the theraband to keep them extra strong
<Laney> hey davmor2 hey flexiondotorg
<Laney> flexiondotorg: neato
<davmor2> morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> davmor2 0/
<davmor2> Laney: stop doing Tarzan impressions once you get to the top
<Laney> was very close to the floor actually
<Laney> which is quite thankful, don't want to do an uncontrolled fall from the top ...
 * TheMuso waves to EU folks... Nice to be an hour closer, and as of this Sunday, will be another hour closer. :)
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso Hello :-)
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<Laney> seb128: did the langpack stuff for zesty get sorted out?
<seb128> Laney, not totally, after weeks of nagging wgrant got a first tarball export done some days ago, now we need to try to build a langpack from that which I plan to look at today
<Laney> ok!
 * Laney remembers those upload floods from previous cycles
<davmor2> happyaron: I think I might know what the issue with the wifi disconnect is on reboot, it looks like the bssid field in edit networks is blank shouldn't it be filled?
<davmor2> or not
<davmor2> however disconnect and reconnect and it connects it is really weird
<andyrock> b4n: are the color blind filters useful to correct or to simulate?
<b4n> IIUC to simulate
<b4n> not 100% sure
<b4n> but that looks like a reasonable simulation
<andyrock> would be nice to have filter to correct?
<andyrock> simulate is important but corrections is way more useful
<andyrock> *correction
<andyrock> b4n: what do you think?
<b4n> I guess, but is that even possible?  I mean, when the eye misses red receptors or whatnot, how can red be recovered?
<b4n> IIUC best thing that can be done is make sure nothing relies on distinguishing red
<b4n> and I'm not certain how this can be automated
<b4n> but yes, if we could have something to improve the experience of color blind people, that would be grand
<b4n> seems iOS has something like that, so I guess it might be possible to do something to imrpove teh situation
<b4n> not sure what though
<andyrock> I'm trying something
<andyrock> i'll be back to you in 5 mins
<b4n> ok
<b4n> I see something about making reds or greens more or less bright
<andyrock> yes
<andyrock> if you can work on it would be great
<b4n> hum, not sure right now, and I guess I'd need to find more trustable data than what I have now, but in theory why not
<andyrock> b4n: ok no problem the code looks good just two more thins
<andyrock> *things
<andyrock> it's eod for me so I'll take another look tomorrow
<andyrock> thanks
<b4n> okay, thanks, i'll look into them
<b4n> and if I find (or get allocated) time for that I'll investigate the extra filters
<qengho> tkamppeter: I don't know if its your doings or not, but my newly-rebooted machine discovered all kinds of nearby printers just now. It is pretty awesome.
 * qengho considers printing to strangers' APPL laptops nearby with fake queues, just to see what happens.
<tkamppeter> qengho, this is the new driverless printiung support. The printers listed are readily available for printing for you and should work without need of model-specific drivers.
<tkamppeter> qengho, in which kind of environment are you working?
<tkamppeter> qengho, do you have many printers at home? Or are you working in a co-working space? or in a Canonical office?
<qengho> tkamppeter: Aaaaaaaaawesome. I am on a shared wifi. One or two real printers attached. Ten other laptops.
<tkamppeter> qengho, you will not need a printer setup tool in most cases. Compatible printers will get auto-setup and just work.
<qengho> The UI that Gnome 3 presented was great. "Printer Foo added!"
<qengho> If I had a request, it's that I wanted to click on the notifier and see details.
<tkamppeter> qengho, yes, in GNOME/GTK there was made an applet some years ago, which catches and displays CUPS notifications.
<tkamppeter> qengho, this applet as not me, it was most probably larsu, but the driverless printing support was me.
<qengho> Well, it's new to me. And I try to keep up to date with Ubuntu dev.
<qengho> tkamppeter: It's great. Thank you.
<tkamppeter> qengho, important is that the auto-setup queues are actually working. So I am grateful if you try them out. If one or another does not work, please tell me, and which printer it is, but also tell me which printer models work for you.
<willcooke> Meeting time!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 28 15:30:40 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Lots of people out today
<willcooke> Roll call:  allison, andyrock, attente, dgadomski, fjkong (out), flexiondotorg(out), happyaron(out), hikiko(out), laney, qengho, seb128 (out), sweet5hark (hols), themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<qengho> Dang.
<Laney> mmmMMMmmmMMmmmMmmM
 * Laney likes late meeting time
<qengho> BST?
<willcooke> yeah
<Laney> the best time
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> it's light until 19.30ish now
<willcooke> I wish it was BST all the time
<willcooke> Let's start then
<willcooke> In at #1 this week, its...
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> #topic allison1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: allison1
<allison1> hey
<allison1> went to the gtk hackfest in london
<allison1> did some talking about glib bugs/features
<allison1> spent a good deal of time, though, discussing dbus, and its future in a world that has confined applications
<allison1> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks allison1
<allison1> (sorry.  surprised to be first) :)
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> so
<andyrock> 1. still working on CR + Mir
<andyrock> 2. doing some reviews for compiz and a11y branches
<andyrock> 3. eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: attente
<attente> gtk-mir debugging, triage, most of the low-hanging fruit should be fixed, but there are some more critical bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1675364 i need to fix...
<attente> (eof)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1675364 in Canonical System Image "[regression] GTK and KDE apps fail to start under Unity8 (without gnome-session running)" [Critical,Triaged]
<willcooke> attente, let's chat about that after the meeting.
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: dgadomski
<attente> sure
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * still working on bluez, trying to port user's setup from 4.101 (trusty) to 5.37 (xenial), seems a lot has changed in that area
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> no update from FJKong, hes on a day off
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<willcooke> - Working with Discord, Visual Studio Code, Atom, itch.io, SimpleNote,
<willcooke> Ghost, Rocket.Chat Client, Brave, Hyper, Wire, Etcher, Gitter Client,
<willcooke> Google Play Music Desktop, Mattermost Desktop, Wordpress and Rambox to
<willcooke> make snaps.
<willcooke> - Patches for nautilus-dropbox and caja-dropbox LP: #1559249
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559249 in nautilus-dropbox (Ubuntu) "Dropbox indicator is broken on non-Unity environments" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559249
<willcooke> - Going to London Python tonight to talk about Snaps.
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. trafficserver link ordering fix (thanks Locutus_Of_Borg)
<willcooke> 2. ocserv(openconnect vpn): improve firewall handling and MTU/MSS handling
<willcooke> 3. Check and sponsor uploads: youker-assistant, indicator-china-weather
<willcooke> 4. Update ubuntukylin seeds
<willcooke> 5. Review and merge slideshow update of ubuntukylin
<willcooke> 6. Take a closer look at NM bug #1664748
<ubot5> bug 1664748 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "wifi connection drops, reconnects every 10 minutes" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664748
<willcooke> 7. handle transition from iptraf to iptraf-ng
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> (verbose bullets...)
<willcooke> chromium (most days):
<willcooke> - I am still trying to add some basic input handling to ozone. According to the documents, every platform window must have a window delegate class from which it can dispatch ui::Events to ozone. X11 platform has a converter from X events to ui::Events and implements its own dispatcher/delegate classes that inherit from some chromium ui/events/platform classes and use some event libraries that are recommended. Windows, on the other
<willcooke> hand have their own event implementation used by aura and wayland seems to use a simpler approach by dispatching events from the PlatformWindow class that is also the delegate, directly. According to the guide I should follow X's paradigm but after experimenting a little, I decided to give a try to the wayland approach that seems much simpler and clean. Still in progress, build is slow - I keep running into out of memory problems on
<willcooke> a 16GB machine!!, I hope to have more results by the meeting time or tomorrow. :)
<willcooke> unity (1 day):
<willcooke> - trying to fix some problems in the shadows/decorations code: under some circumstances, when a deco window receives the focus out event it disappears although it shouldn't. This causes some window manager operations to not work well and I am trying to find a solution. (+I believe that fixing this bug and combining it with a small change in unityshell will fix the rolling windows too => good feature for small screens/VMs in
<willcooke> combination with the lowgfx fixes)
<willcooke> - still pending: ucc (lowgfx) review
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Mucho queue reviews and FFe discussions, etc
<Laney> • Upload the contest wallpapers for 17.04
<Laney> • Work some more on rebasing g-s onto master
<Laney> • Britney:
<Laney> ∘ Review branch from rob_ru to re-send emails periodically when packages are blocked in -proposed
<Laney> ‣ Some discussions about what the frequency should be
<Laney> ‣ Some spinoff discussions about whether to do this for SRUs - it was decided not to directly, but to use the SRU tools to do that; they already have a facility to message about old SRUs - this needs to be beefed up
<Laney> ∘ Develop a testsuite with a fake SMTP server (python-smtpd is nice) for the email stuff, and use that to not send mails if a package is blocked explicitly or if it's rejected temporarily, for example if tests are still running
<Laney> • Help people to get some builds now that way more touch stuff has s390x builds due to upstart being dropped, yay!
<Laney> • gstreamer 1.10.4
<Laney> • Push some NM changes through from rico_tz, including upstreaming a -Wformat-security fix (was committed within minutes - awesome upstream)
<Laney> 🕳️
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Sory, come back.
<willcooke> qengho, ack
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: seb128
<willcooke> • had friday off
<willcooke> • debugged codec installation not working in zesty (turned out to be a
<willcooke> gnome-software regression, fixed now)
<willcooke> • ubuntu-file-manager NEW pre-review
<willcooke> • some sponsoring
<willcooke> • current zesty iso testing
<willcooke> • launchpad & e.u.c bugs triaging
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Helped Til work through an issue he was seeing with Pulse, chromium and the control center. Moving the pulse configs out of the way resolved the problem for now, need to take a look to see what it may have been, although not sure if I'll find anything obvious.
<willcooke> * Spent more time looking over at-spi internals and learning more about what is needed for a spec for a cross-desktop, Wayland/Mir way to allow Orca and other assistive technologies to be able to listen to input events.
<willcooke> * Some bug fixing work in upstrea speech-dispatcher for a few issues that were reported to me, mostly by users.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Several bug fixes and small improvements to make setup of driverless printers work and to make it easy for the users.
<tkamppeter> - Ubuntu Zesty Release notes: Added new support for driverless printing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes#Driverless_Printing
<tkamppeter> - cups: Handles problem with updating CUPS package in Xenial: bug 1642966
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Continued on student selection and preparation, planning for the print dialog project, meeting with Felipe Borges about new GTK print dialog.
<ubot5> bug 1642966 in cups (Ubuntu Xenial) "package cups-daemon 2.1.3-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642966
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> · Rewriting the way we handle lowgfx in compiz, unity and ucc.
<willcooke> Changing profiles on the way and without adding new dependencies to
<willcooke> ucc.
<willcooke> · Created GroupedGSettings inside UCC (to handle multiple settings
<willcooke> sharing the same schema but with different paths), to allow to save
<willcooke> the unity settings to all the configured profiles.
<willcooke> · We've a race causing the unity env variables not to be set at usd
<tkamppeter> willcooke, did you already the testing of driverless printing on your Samsung?
<willcooke> level, workarounded for CCS for now, but.. Would need more checking.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, Still got the inverted printing thing going on with certain resolutions - trying to narrow it down.  Will report back
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - lightdm 1.22.0 release
<willcooke> - Complete patch work fixing activity-log-manager calendar bug and SRU
<willcooke> - Released snapd-glib 1.8, 1.9
<willcooke> - Chasing down causes of top crashers for gnome-software in zesty
<willcooke> - Learning meson build system (ported simple-scan)
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * One week vacation.
<qengho> * Chromium 57. Fixing ARMHF ftbfs for Z; and P+T ftbfs. Looks great when it builds. :(
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-28 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything new?
<willcooke> Please make time for a quick bit of ISO testing in the next week
<willcooke> Going....
<willcooke> ..going..
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 28 15:47:07 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-03-28-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<Laney> nice
<seb128> back, sorry I missed the meeting
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> wahhhh
<Laney> it's just started chucking it down
<Laney> was going to go to the allotment
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> laughing at my allotment buddy who is already there
<Laney> presumably getting very wet
<Laney> better than it starting 2 minutes after I leave I guess :P
<Laney> night!
<Laney> half day for me tomorrow, so see you for a short time :-)
<willcooke> ta ta
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> night Laney
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-29
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Did you happen to see bug 1670933 by chance?
<ubot5> bug 1670933 in Light Display Manager "Accessibility partly broken due to X root window being kept from login session." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670933
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, no
<TheMuso> Ok no worries, should it be filed against the actual ubuntu package?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it should just be the root pixmap that is kept
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, either or both
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, actually, file it against the greeter
<robert_ancell> LigthDM is not doing anything specific there
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, do you think anything has changed?
<TheMuso> Changed in what? I was able to reproduce with the gtk greeter as well and unit greeter.
<TheMuso> Haven't tried any others.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I mean is this something that's only started ocurring recently?
<TheMuso> In zesty only.
<robert_ancell> The most likely culprit is u-s-d as I think that's what would be setting these options
<TheMuso> Well happens in mate as well, so probably that as well.
<robert_ancell> ok, then definitely file against u-s-d
<robert_ancell> hang on, they're using something other than u-s-d though..
<TheMuso> They use Mate settings daemon.
<TheMuso> I should probalby test with GNOME shell to see if something similar happens there.
<Laney> guten morgen!
<willcooke> hey Laney
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> sup willcooke
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> could have slept a bit more though
<seb128> you?
<Laney> go do it now
<Laney> i won't tell anyone
<Laney> not bad
<Laney> can't move shoulder fully though
<Laney> might start some exercises today
<happyaron> hey seb128 Laney
<seb128> haha
<seb128> :-( for the shoulder
<seb128> hey happyaron, how is it going in the east?
<Laney> 你好！ 你好吗？
<seb128> miaou
<happyaron> seb128: the weather is hot now
<happyaron> Laney: 谢谢！
<Laney> 我希望你在这里受到欢迎
<seb128> "how are you" -> "thank you", either google translator is confused or happyaron doesn't actually speak that language :p
<Laney> he's secretly using google translate like me
<Laney> fake chinese
<happyaron> Laney: don't quite understand your last question, it's a valid sentence but make little sense in the context, :p
<seb128> looks like it
<happyaron> Laney: haha
<seb128> maybe they replaced the real Aron
<Laney> 把事情简单化
<happyaron> 化繁为简很好啊
<happyaron> replaced me with google translate inside
<Laney> the engineer's way
 * Laney is automated too
<happyaron> have you passed Turing test?
<Laney> KILL ALL HUMANS
 * Laney coughs, bit of interference on the line there
<Laney> I mean: yes!
 * happyaron Laney is being unplugged from power source now
 * happyaron ouch we need someone to do the work
<Laney> haha
<Laney> the real worry is that everyone finds out that nothing changes when you stop working
<Laney> "wait... what was that guy for?"
 * Laney is "now who's going to read update_output.txt for us?"
 * happyaron let's invent some drop-in replacement AI to replace what's currently in Laney's head
<seb128> join http://pad.ubuntu.com/sponsorship-party so you can work with non-automated-yet humans ;-)
<happyaron> \o/
<happyaron> and later we discover that, seb is another advanced AI secretly, equipped with complex models
<allison1> lol.  old story, that
<allison1> sebuild
<allison1> started out as an extremely efficient tool for packaging gnome releases.  over the years it gained further capabilities.
<allison1> also plays a mean game of tennis
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey allison1 :-)
<seb128> hey davmor2
<Laney> back in a few
<Laney> grr
<Laney> that intel bug is annoying
<davmor2> Laney: oh which one
<Laney> like 1% of the time when I come back from display blanking it's all corrupted
<Laney> pretty colours everywhere
<Laney> there's an upstream bug about it somewhere
<davmor2> Laney: oh nice
<Laney> ;_;
<GunnarHj> seb128: What's the plan as regards building the language packs for zesty? "NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline" is tomorrow, and we'll need at least one build based on a full langpack export after tomorrow.
<b4n> andyrock: thanks :)
<andyrock> np I'm looking to the shortcuts one now
<seb128> GunnarHj, wgrant only managed the get the first launchpad export a few days ago, I'm having a look today to try to generate a first packs batch
<b4n> andyrock: great :)  that'll be heavier though :)
<b4n> and I expect to have to update it a fair bit
<b4n> andyrock: if you have any questions on it feel free to ping me here as well
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, good. Wanted to call your attention to that we'll need a full export + full langpack build later on as well. But doing it today sounds as a way to make sure that everything works as it should.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, since we are having issues still with xenial generating only the english ones I want to test if zesty works better
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ack.
<bregma> attente, any progress on bug #1675364 "  It's really critical and we need it for Zesty
<ubot5> bug 1675364 in Canonical System Image "[regression] GTK and KDE apps fail to start under Unity8 (without gnome-session running)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675364
<attente> bregma: no... i tried hard-coding a bunch of xsettings, but still had the problem. i think it's possible something racy is happening with xmir or pasted
<attente> bregma: if pasted is launched, without xmir, and has no x socket, it starts working again
<bregma> huh... the apps aren;t even using Xmir or pasted (they're running, but not used by the apps)
<bregma> you're thinking maybe Xmir is grabbing the Unity 8 connection away from the GTK app?  maybe....
<attente> bregma: i also have some weird output from journalctl that doesn't make sense to me. it looks like pasted is outputting logs from the gdk mir backend
<bregma> attente, yes, I don't know how pasted does what it does, but I think it's just a GTK app underneath
 * bregma checks that with ChrisTownsend 
<attente> but it doesn't seem to link against gtk at all
<ChrisTownsend> pasted is a Qt app underneath
<ChrisTownsend> But the version of pasted in the archive has not changed recently.  Something just seems much more sensitive to the gdk changes.
<attente> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8BoXkEwS/
<attente> so why does that ^ happen?
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, hmm, maybe pasted is unhappy that Xmir does not have a true surface associated with it.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: That is a good question.
<attente> ChrisTownsend: bregma: my feeling is that maybe a workaround might be to GDK_BACKEND=x11 pasted and see if the problem goes away
<attente> but it's really bizarre that this is needed at all
<attente> ChrisTownsend: did pasted ever depend on gtk at some point?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: No, never
<bregma> note that Qt uses GTK, and this bug appeard when the new GTK hit the archives
<attente> i'm sure it's because we changed the probing order
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Yeah, probably.  I'll try an experiment and see if pasted behaves better.
<bregma> it did not occur when the probing order changed, it occurred when GTK 3.22.11 hit the archives
<attente> i can't imagine it being any other change in gtk
<bregma> another experiment would be to modify the .desktop file to tell u-a-l not to run Xmir at all
<ChrisTownsend> Also, the process and pid shown in the journalctl logs may not be the actual process/pid that is outputting the messages, thanks to systemd.
<attente> i'm going to build an x11-first gtk to see if that fixes it
<bregma> ooo
<bregma> hmmm
<bregma> that certainly does the trick
<attente> bregma: how do you tell u-a-l not to run Xmir?
<bregma> attente, add X-Ubuntu-Touch=true to a the .desktop file
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, gtk apps using gdk-mir are working on my zesty system without modification.
<ChrisTownsend> Well, gedit at any rate.
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, how up-to-date is your system?
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Very, like < 5 minutes ago.
<ChrisTownsend> And sudoku works too.
<bregma> gedit works on my test system, too
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: What apps don't?
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, I think I need to reboot since I think I set GDK_BACKEND=x11 globally yesterday.
<bregma> my go-to test apps are sol (ie. AisleRiot Solitaire) and konsole (a KDElibs app), because thy're what's reported in the bug
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Ok
<bregma> I windoer what the difference is, then
<ChrisTownsend> Weird that some gtk apps work, and others don't.
<bregma> d-feet works
<attente> they seem to work when there's no Xmir/pasted
<bregma> attente, nope, gedit and d-feet are running with Xmir/pasted for me
<ChrisTownsend> I wonder if some apps still look for X even when GDK_BACKEND is explicitly set.
<ChrisTownsend> Like what Qt does right now.
<bregma> but after opening more than 3 windows, Unity 8 gets really unwell and keeps trying to teach me the tutroial stuff
<andyrock> b4n: is the branch buildable?
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, I see no connection from sol to the X socket
<b4n> andyrock: yes
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Teaching you not to open more than 3 windows? :)
<b4n> andyrock: and it works mostly fine
<andyrock> b4n i get errors about missing definition of pure virtual functions
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Hmm, ok.
<andyrock> maybe you don't build the tests
<b4n> andyrock: ahh, maybe not
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: sol works for me
<andyrock> b4n: ok so you need to install gtests using apt-get
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: How can I be sure it's not using Xmir?
<attente> gtk apps shouldn't be probing for x if they can get a connection to the mir socket
<andyrock> then run cmake ... again
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, the tutorial teaching me to push my mouse against the left edge of the screen... and the log is full of Mesa errors about incomplete framebuffers
<b4n> andyrock: will do, 2s
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, I do "lsof +E -aU | grep <pid-of-application>"
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Ok, sol is working and using Mir and Xmir/pasted is running/
<b4n> andyrock: do you know which package it is?
<andyrock> google-mock ?
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, is it using Mir because of your GDK_BACKEND=x11 setting?
<bregma> oops, read that wrong
<b4n> andyrock: hum, should that enabler Xig tests or something?
<andyrock> not sure
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: No, I rebooted and the global GDK_BACKEND setting is gone.  It is using Mir and works.  I'll install konsole and see what happens there.
<andyrock> b4n: but i guess you need to install xorg-test or something like that
<andyrock> look in the debian directory
<andyrock> hey ChrisTownsend bregma
<bregma> anyways attente, if this bug goes away when Xmir/pasted is not started, it's quite possible it's not in GTK-Mir at all so you can relax until our next wave of torches and pitchforks
<b4n> libxorg-gtest-dev I guess?
<ChrisTownsend> andyrock: Hey!
<attente> bregma: lol
<andyrock> b4n: yes
<andyrock> b4n: sorry but it has been a while for me
<andyrock> :D
<b4n> ^^
<ChrisTownsend> Ohhh, I'm running our Libertine 1.7.1 release silo which has fixes for pasted when running Xmir in -rootless mode.  I wonder if that fixes this issue.
<b4n> doesn't seem to be in Debian :(
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Could you try loading https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 and see if it starts working?
<b4n> damned
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: You may need to reboot after installing that silo.
<andyrock> b4n: no worries
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, I need to reboot any way since Unity 8 wants me to "Push your mouse against the right edge to view your apps" and nothing else
 * bregma keeps pushing, but gets no reward
<andyrock> i'll send you the diff
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Try installing that and reboot and see if it works.
<b4n> andyrock: thanks a lot!
<b4n> I'll try to get it setup nonetheless
<andyrock> b4n: i usually build compiz in a chroot with desktop profile
<andyrock> b4n: never tried but if you create a xenial schroot
<andyrock> and you build compiz and run it from there should work
<andyrock> not sure maybe there're problems with library
<b4n> might be worth a try. otherwise at worse I can setup a VM it's easy enough
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> you should test also your changes in unity
<andyrock> I get a crash here
<andyrock> and the windows decorations are unsuable
<b4n> is that so?  I had problems dragging windows in my initial version not using raw events, but not anymore
<b4n> will try
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> I cannot drag them
<andyrock> also if I try to alt+drag I get a crash
<b4n> sounds odd but I'll try
<b4n> I though all it should badly interact with is keyboard repeat
<attente> ChrisTownsend: fwiw, i'm still getting the problem even with that silo
<andyrock> b4n: it can be that I need to re build unity
<b4n> andyrock: ah yeah if it's a plugin it might, I extended the actions class
<b4n> to select whether the action should use raw or classic events (so that not *all* actions are grab-agnostic)
<andyrock> b4n: ok not crashing anymore
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Hmm, ok, not sure why I'm not seeing it then.
<andyrock> but still cannot interact with window decorations
<b4n> slightly better :D
<andyrock> b4n: we use xi2 internally
<andyrock> in unity
<b4n> oh
<andyrock> b4n: this could interfer
<b4n> doesn't that break compiz event handling?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: The only other thing I can think of is some sort of race since my zesty test machine is quite slow.
<andyrock> interfere
<attente> ChrisTownsend: ps faux is still showing Xmir and pasted as children of your libertine-launch?
<andyrock> b4n: Trevinho wrote that part
<ChrisTownsend> attente: yes
<andyrock> b4n: I've few minutes more
<andyrock> let me take a look
<b4n> I understood after a while that if anybody listened on XI2 non-raw events on a window, there wouldn't be no Core events anymore, so that seemed problematic
<b4n> (no Core events on that window that is)
<attente> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XbnqTDwF/
<attente> ^ that's my journalctl output in the good case and the bad case when running gnome-calculator
<attente> maybe it's not that helpful, but i'm still really confused as to why pasted is outputting gtk-mir output
<bregma> attente, ChrisTownsend, that silo does not fix the problem, I can also repro using gedit -- apps run OK the first time, close, themn re-launch and they hang
<attente> bregma: yeah, same here
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, it's a second time thing????
<bregma> oops, opened 3 apps so now Unity 8 is hung again
<attente> bregma: ChrisTownsend: ^ i don't know if that journalctl output is telling you anything
<attente> bregma: can you double check when it works that Xmir and pasted aren't running?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Nothing to me really, but I'll continue t otry to repro.
<bregma> attente, they are running
<ChrisTownsend> This seems a little weird: Mar 29 09:59:52 adele xmir-helper[21116]: pasted: Qt: Session management error: Could not open network socket
<bregma> journalct just lists the usual settings complaints as appear in the bug report
<attente> Mar 29 09:58:29 adele libertine-launch[20993]: pasted: QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :0
<attente> when pasted can't connect to X, it just aborts for me, and then the gtk app runs properly via gtk-mir
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, now that I know it's the second launch, I can repro.
<attente> bregma: ChrisTownsend: if you just run it via ubuntu-app-launch <desktop-file-name> from the terminal, does it work for you?
<bregma> if only I could tell which was the right terminal to launch from the app drawer.....
<bregma> ah, it's the second-from-the-left one
<andyrock> b4n: we open a new display
<attente> i found that sometimes it works from the terminal, but when it does, that's when it's not running Xmir or pasted
<b4n> andyrock: that didn't work for me, I even tried 2 separate apps each with it's connection, and so long as one was listening on XI2 events the other wouldn't receieve core one anymore
<bregma> attente, I get the same behaviour as previously
<b4n> on the root window at least
<andyrock> b4n: not sure
<andyrock> I'm not an expert
<b4n> me neither, I just suffered a lot :
<b4n> :D
<andyrock> b4n: btw not all the windows have this problem
<andyrock> e.g. gnome-terminal does not work
<andyrock> but others app are ok
<andyrock> *apps
<andyrock> if you can take a look
<andyrock> I need to go now (you should ask Trevinho for help but I'm afraid he's on holidays)
<b4n> andyrock: ok, sounds odd but I'll check on that
<b4n> thanks
<ChrisTownsend> attente: bregma: Hmm, so I'm seeing a REJECTED message in the unity8.log for the Xmir process in the case where it doesn't work.
<ChrisTownsend> Not sure why it works the first time, but not subsequent times.
<ChrisTownsend> Ahh, maybe something like this is happening:  Only one client can connect at a time for a given app, so it's kind of a race between the gtk app and xmir running since that is two clients.
<ChrisTownsend> So really, always starting xmir is not a solution unless multiple clients are allowed to connect.
<attente> ChrisTownsend: but if the gtk app fails to probe mir because xmir has the socket connection, then it should be probing x11 next anyways
<ChrisTownsend> attente: We are hitting bug #1675448.
<ubot5> bug 1675448 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 doesnt allow multiple mir connections from an application instance" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675448
<willcooke> right, gotta go do child care.  Night all
<davmor2> sil2100: Update-manager looks good in zesty I'll check it out in yakkety in a minute
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1623856 verification-done over to you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1623856 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "Scrolled Windows in update-manager are too small to read" [Low,In progress]
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-30
<dubzyy> hello
<dubzyy> I currently giving Ubuntu a try but have an issue atm
<dubzyy> I don't know where to get support?
<dubzyy> I just bought a new wifi adapter Linux compatible
<sarnold> for most questions #ubuntu is probably a good place to start; this channel is more for development of the desktop. askubuntu.com is also fine if you prefer web things.
<dubzyy> Ok I'm sorry
<sarnold> no worries, there's only a million channels, hehe :)
<hikiko>  hi
<willcooke> morning all
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke TheMuso davmor2
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko willcooke TheMuso davmor2 seb128
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg willcooke TheMuso davmor2 seb128 etc
<attente> seb128: hi, can you please help sponsor this for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/blacklist-anjuta/+merge/319589
<b4n> Trevinho: could you help with the possible incompatibilities between Unity's XI2 and the changes in https://code.launchpad.net/~banw/compiz/compiz.a11y-shotcuts/+merge/320091 ?  andyrock tells me you might be able to at least shed some light :)
<andyrock> b4n: he's on holidays until monday
<b4n> andyrock: okay, I'll wait and see where I can go on my end then ^^
<rbasak> bug 1667195
<ubot5> bug 1667195 in mdbtools (Ubuntu) "Drop mdbtools-gmdb from main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667195
<rbasak> Can someone ack dropping mdbtools-gmdb from supported-sysadmin-desktop please? I'm happy to make the change, just want to make sure the desktop team are fine with it.
<jbicha> too bad Sweet5hark is out today, but he seemed ok with it the last time I asked: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/03/07/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t16:04
<jbicha> seb128: do you want to make the decision on that? ^
<seb128> he's out this week
<seb128> rbasak, jbicha, it doesn't have any impact on images right? (seems a bit late in the cycle for that) But since Bjoern seemed ok about it feel free to do it (or drop him an email just to confirm, he might only reply next week though)
<rbasak> Yeah, it shouldn't affect images AFAIK.
<rbasak> supported-misc-servers and supported-sysadmin-desktop are the only seeds affected, and AIUI they aren't involved in image generation.
<rbasak> I'll go ahead and drop it and update the bug. Sweet5hark is subscribed so will see the update. Thank you for looking.
<rbasak> jbicha: that'd be the last thing in the "Database" section. Now do I leave it empty, or delete the section, and will that impact anything?
 * rbasak drops the section and hopes it doesn't break anything
<rbasak> Done
<seb128> rbasak, thanks for checking & doing the change
<rbasak> Thanks to jbicha for driving it :)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-31
<willcooke> ding dong. Morning all
<willcooke> Happy Friday
<Laney> hey heyyyyyy
<allison1> happy friday UK morning
<allison1> willcooke, Laney: what up?
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> hey allison1, hey davmor2!
<davmor2> \o/ update-manager is finally fixed \o/
<Laney> been to York, been to Manchester in the last 1.5 days
<Laney> much train
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney allison1
<allison1> morning seb :)
<seb128> Laney, having a work day to rest from all the traveling? ;-)
<allison1> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> had a nice evening at tennis yesterday
<seb128> weather was nice to play and to seat outside with a drink in tshirt still after
<seb128> you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> sit*
<Laney> sounds about right to me
<allison1> in leuven for a couple of days, had a nice even last night with thai food and gin and tonics
<Laney> leuven
<Laney> supposed to be a nice place
<allison1> currently crawling out from under a horrible sickness.... i think the spicy thai food helped
<allison1> it's very nice.  they have this river going through the middle of it
<allison1> but they're all like "ya.. it's the river, so what?"
<allison1> like it just goes down the middle of streets and stuff
<allison1> i like that attitude
<Laney> "hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, no new emails"
<Laney> laney    11010  0.0  1.1 1830540 94424 ?       SNsl Mar29   0:22  \_ /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/offlineimap -ubasic -o
<seb128> that can't be
<Laney> this program sucks
<Laney> if you suspend while it's running it just hangs there
<Laney> so I have this habit of checking if it is running before closing the lid
<davmor2> Laney: suspend is for losers ;)
<Laney> obviously there's a race condition there
<Laney> davmor2: /me is a loser :(
<Laney> I could probably (rather than contributing a fix to the thing...) add a timeout to the unit
<davmor2> Laney: No you're not it was just too easy a dig :)  Seems odd that it locks up like that though I wonder if it locks up the same way changing networks too
<Laney> davmor2: I guess so
 * Laney has added a timeout now so systemd should kill it if it's not finished after 10 minutes
<Laney> just drank too much tea at once and some came out of my nose
<allison1> i'm really glad we have modern communications systems
<allison1> 20 years ago we would have probably had to have gone without knowing that
<Laney> it's the little interactions that bond us as a team
<allison1> +1
<happyaron> Laney: don't quite understand your upload rejection note...
<Laney> Which bit of it?
<Laney> License: foo
<Laney> Comment: bar
<Laney> Remove Comment:
<happyaron> the comments are attached to Files:
<happyaron> Files: something
<happyaron> Copyright: else
<happyaron> License: foo
<happyaron> Comment: bar
<Laney> It's not a comment, it's the license text
<Laney> It should be part of the license field
<happyaron> ah I get it
<Laney> :)
<ximion> hey Laney :)
<ximion> can you help some Kubuntu developers with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1663695 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663695 in appstream (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 16.04.1 discover empty after fresh install" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ximion> it appears like they have nobody to submit package updates to main...
<ximion> looks like a previous fix has broken this by accident
<Laney> you broke it????
<Laney> naughty ximion
<ximion> I tested the update with a more recent appstreamQt, unknowingly
<ximion> so, I might indeed have broken it :P
<Laney> anyways
<ximion> it took quite a while for people to notice ^^
<Laney> that bug needs formatting as an SRU
<Laney> it's ok in zesty, right?
<ximion> Laney: yes, the only thing that's affected is Xenil with a specific update level
<Laney> ok
<Laney> there we go
<Laney> once the bug is updated I can sponsor that
<ximion> okay, meanwhile I know how to do that :P
<ximion> Laney: I changed the bug description
<ximion> it's pretty bad that Kubuntu can't fix these things on its own
<Laney> they used to have people on all the core teams
<Laney> :/
<ximion> this fix should be really safe, at least :)
<ximion> I also added a change to make the autopkgtests work, which is nice to have
<ximion> Laney: I initially thought this was a bug in PackageKit, since I completely forgot that Xenial still has the really bad Qt bindings
<ximion> (they've become much better and faster just after Xenial's release :P)
<ximion> backporting the PackageKit fix which resolves a bug with the same effects as this one is probably less relevant for Xenial though, as that's using aptd...
<ximion> (at least for the Unity desktop, KDE Plasma is a bit screwed...)
<Laney> ximion: yak shaving...
<Laney> sponsor-patch is broken because harvest.ubuntu.com has apparently gone away
<ximion> pffft....
<ximion> Laney: will you be at Debconf this year, btw?
<Laney> hope so
<ximion> neat :)
<Laney> ximion: you too?
<ximion> Laney: yes, looks like Purism will get me there
<ximion> I didn't even have to ask ^^
<Laney> startup life!
<Laney> looks like harvest was taken down in July last year
<Laney> guess nobody uses this tool...
<ximion> Laney: ...except you ^^
<ximion> I always found harvest a great idea
<Laney> only because sponsor-patch wants to ping it
 * Laney is pushing a commit to take that stuff out
<Laney> ximion: uploaded, thanks!
<ximion> Laney: thank you for taking care of this :-)
<ximion> will make KDE users very happy :)
 * ogra thought KDE users are always happy (they always pretend to :) )
<sil2100> om26er: hey! I have a question - how is the autopilot project managing its releases? I would like to release a quick-fix packaging change to autopilot and wanted to know where the trunk is
<sil2100> om26er: ...or in case I decide to just straight-copy to the archive, I would like to know where I should commit the changes
<om26er> sil2100: propose to lp:autopilot and lp:autopilot/1.6
<seb128> Laney, infra bits from people who left and where nobody took over :-/
<seb128> zesty langpacks fails to build because http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/ has no zesty entry
<Laney> was before that
<Laney> oh, not harvest
<Laney> what is that?
<seb128> translations stats
<seb128> but unsure how dpm generated them
<Laney> is something looking at it?
<seb128> eparse?
<seb128> I'm going to ask dpm anyway to get some details
<seb128> meanwhile I made zesty uses the stats from xenial and started a new job
<Laney> is the lack of zesty in there blocking you?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well "blocking"
<seb128> I think it's only using it to determine if a locale has enough coverage to be worth having a langpack
<seb128> so I did some hackish change
<seb128> let's see how it goes
<Laney> looks like /home/dpm/ul10n-stats/ on lillypilly
<Laney> maybe?
<seb128> looks like it, thanks
<seb128> I wonder if it's in a cron job and for which user
<seb128> or if that's a manual job
<Laney> maybe the same one
<Laney> could get IS to sudo to his account and look
<Laney> either cron or the bash history
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the hints
<Laney> sure!
<Laney> seems like there's a lot of moving parts in this stuff
<willcooke> Sun is shining here, so decalaring it POETS day.  Have a peacefull weekend all.
<willcooke> also this is interesting:  https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14002821
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: hey! You should fix the tutorials directly, it's less cumbersome than opening tons of bug reports :p
<flexiondotorg> I thought I'd do both.
<flexiondotorg> Planning on submitting PR for the issues.
<seb128> victory, working zesty langpacks!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128! :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not too bad thanks - just getting ready for another 4 day weekend. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good as well, getting ready for a normal w.e!
<seb128> enjoy the long one ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks :)
<Laney> night!
<seb128> have a good w.e Laney!
<seb128> & desktop
<seb128> I uploaded zesty langpacks, good point to call it a week
<seb128> (some uploads got rejections email but that's for monday)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-01
<jbicha> ricotz: libreoffice ppa issue for trusty, LP: #1662227
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1662227 in apt (Ubuntu) "Error with command "apt-get update" when using versioned "Provides:" (apt is too old to support that case)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662227
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks, noted
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-26
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien. J'ai passé le w-e a refaire un salle de bain. et toi ça va ?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va, pas pu faire assez de choses par rapport à ce que j'avais prévu, mais un peu reposé :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Oh, good morning didrocks, jibel, oSoMoN
<duflu> , France, Europe, World
<didrocks> good afternoon/evening duflu :)
<duflu> It's a gradated scale...
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks duflu
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, bon w.e?
<oSoMoN> seb128, très bon week-end, bricolage, jardinage et barbecue, la totale :) et toi?
<seb128> oSoMoN, bon w.e aussi, ballades, une fête de naissance, mais pas de barbecue
<oSoMoN> ça viendra, nous c’était le premier de la saison
<didrocks> jibel: I'm going to convert the bool string in the telemetry json for ubiquity to simply bool, as it wasn't uploaded yet
<didrocks> jibel: btw: autopilot/ubiquity_autopilot_tests/tests/__init__.py:242:80: E501 line too long (89 > 79 characters)
<didrocks> ;)
 * didrocks fixes
<didrocks> (rejected on debclean)
<didrocks> code autopilot/ubiquity_autopilot_tests/tests/__init__.py
<didrocks> wrong terminal…
 * didrocks wants to milit for 120 char lines…
<jibel> didrocks, oops, sorry
<jibel> thanks for fixing
<jibel> +1 for longer strings
<didrocks> jibel: yw! yeah, especially that this line is doc content, even crazier to restrict it to 80 chars…
<didrocks> I'll just do an install test to confirm I didn't make any booboo
<Laney> moin
<Trevinho> morning guys
<duflu> Morning-ish Trevinho
<duflu> And morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney, Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<Trevinho> how is it going?
<didrocks> jibel: ok, bool change is done and tested. I'll have another change to proceed but unsure I'll get at it today (adding the "switch to slideshow" timestamp to know how long the last step took to file in), want separate MP or will batch them in tomorrow's one?
<didrocks> Trevinho: good good, yourself?
<dupondje> I would have expected more people having issues with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1757401 ... strange :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1757401 in mutter (Ubuntu) "hybrid GPU: one screen stays black in mutter 3.28" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> didrocks, I don't mind do as you prefer as long as it doesn't end up with a 2km long MP
<seb128> hey Laney Trevinho
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<Trevinho> yeah, good one... Ubuntu talk on Sat and some small roadtrip around yesterday
<didrocks> jibel: it's going to be few line diffs, ok, will batch it then
<seb128> dupondje, well, the people here are mostly on intel only configs I think, unsure how common hybrid configs are in people using the dev cycle
<jibel> dupondje, I used to have the 1st issue you describe but I cannot confirm it still exists because now my system simply don't boot with an external monitor attached
<duflu> I think to have a problem with hybrid also implies you're using two or more displays. So that's less common again
<duflu> Is there any way to tell the system to always have debug symbols installed?
<duflu> If you just install dbg debs then they get automatically uninstalled on update
<seb128> duflu, they should, do you have an update log? maybe is that dbg or ddebs? maybe it's just that the ddebs server is slower to update and by the time you update the ddeb matching version is not available yet?
<dupondje> seb128: laptop with 2 gpu's :( and always using a second screen :)
<seb128> dupondje, right, that's uncommon, I think most people on the channel have either dell or lenovo laptops with intel only video
<seb128> well uncommon here, among those using the devel cycle
<duflu> seb128, yes but I don't want to fall down that rabbit hole. I have too many other holes to finish with first
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, to reply to your question they should stay installed and there is no specific "magic" you can use
<seb128> if they don't you have a specific issue and that needs investigating at some point
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks seb128
<dupondje> seb128: dell here also :) hehe
<seb128> dupondje, well I'm not trying to argue over details, I guess you got what I tried to say?
<dupondje> seb128: yea sure, just want to make sure it gets fixed before release date, else alot of users will have issues I guess
<seb128> right, I was not arguing it shouldn't be fixed, just responding to your comment about not getting more complains about the issue
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<seb128> Laney, can you make gnome-online-accounts ignore the gnome-photos/3.27.92-1ubuntu1 autopkgtest results? they don't need to migrate together
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> seb128: Are you aware of accessibility of the installer that could be in your pipe if you decide to fix them ? For now, the installation of Ubuntu is no longer doable by a blind person, see
<alexarnaud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1741690
<alexarnaud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1741507
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1741690 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "You can't enable the Orca screen reader until after you click "Try Ubuntu" on Ubuntu bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1741507 in ubuntu-mate "Can't start screen reader with Ctrl+S and Alt+Super+S" [Undecided,New]
<alexarnaud> *accessibility issues
<seb128> alexarnaud, I read that in the log, patches are welcome if you feel like working on the issue :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! I rejected temporarily the ubuntu-themes SRU you pushed as the Bileto silo seems to need a rebuild
<alexarnaud> seb128: I don't plan to work on accessibility bugs on the Ubuntu installer. I'm only involved in QA for the moment. You should be aware there are for example the GTK dialog to save file that is not correctly accessible. I never spend time to report bug about it.
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh ok thanks
<Trevinho> i'll do it
<seb128> alexarnaud, k, is that a regression? would be worth opening a bug about if you can do that
<sil2100> Trevinho: also, I see the bug is targetting artful as well - we expecting a fix for that series too?
<alexarnaud> seb128: Yes it's a regression. It works correctly on Ubuntu 16.04
<Trevinho> sil2100: no, as that change  has not been backported there iirc
<seb128> alexarnaud, do you know if it's reported upstream?
<alexarnaud> seb128: I don't understand, it's only bugs related to the ubuntu installer.
<alexarnaud> seb128: On Fedora it seems that it works.
<seb128> alexarnaud, we have dialogs to save files in our installer?!
<seb128> where?
<seb128> Laney, I'm looking at fixing the gnome-photos autopkgtests meanwhile but I don't see a reason to block goa on that
<alexarnaud> seb128: I'm talking about other accessibility bug that exist in free software so I couldn't spend time to report bug to developers and fix bugs.
<Laney> seb128: wait, let me try to re-run against the old version first
<seb128> alexarnaud, right, and I asked if that one had been reported upstream, to what you replied that it was only in the ubuntu installer
<seb128> Laney, thx
<alexarnaud> It's just a example to explain you that accessibility bugs should be fixed by each developers on their software. Not only by impacted users.
<seb128> alexarnaud, anyway thanks for the notice, I'm writting that one on my list of things to check
<seb128> alexarnaud, I'm not saying users should fix them, just that we are really busy and might not manage to look at that issue so a patch would help, if you are too busy as well I understand
<seb128> on that note stepping out for a bit
<duflu> alexarnaud, Ctrl+Alt+T also fails in the live session. Might be a general problem with shortcuts
<seb128> duflu, gsd-media-keys timeouts for some reasons
<duflu> Oh, I have an old bug report for that
<seb128> could have to do with the slowness we have since we added snaps
<seb128> that's being worked
<seb128> well snap slowness is
<alexarnaud> duflu: are you able to do alt+win+s to launch the Orca screen reader on the live session?
<seb128> the timeout things hasn't been looked at yet afaik
<duflu> alexarnaud, never tried
<willcooke> morning all
<alexarnaud> morning willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> seb128, I think you mean bug 1750846. And I meant bug 1707828
<ubot5> bug 1750846 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Bionic) "several g-s-d services are timing out when booting a live session" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750846
<ubot5> bug 1707828 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal appears to do nothing, then the terminal window opens 25 seconds later" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707828
<duflu> Probably only the former is relevant
 * duflu gives up for the day
<duflu> o/
<willcooke> tjaalton, hi!  Are you aware of any issues preventing the installation of the nvidia drivers atm?  Seen a report from flexiondotorg  that 390.42 is reporting a broken package
<flexiondotorg> willcooke tjaalton I've just purged all nvidia drivers/libs and install completed.
<willcooke> ah, kk
<flexiondotorg> `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` - worked.
<flexiondotorg> willcooke: tjaalton However, still no display manager with nvidia drivers install on hybrid graphics laptops.
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1756226
<tjaalton> flexiondotorg: that was due to the new mutter though,right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1756226 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-driver-390 fails to start GUI" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> tjaalton: Ubuntu MATE here. No mutter.
<tjaalton> ok, dunno what's wrong then
<flexiondotorg> The bug a referenced has details.
<tjaalton> tseliot is off this week
<willcooke> Under virtualbox, if you suspend via the top-right menu (hold down on the power button) you can't then resume it again.  Seems to be a generic linux problem.  Could we detect if you're on a virtual machine and hide that option?
<willcooke> wow, fuill session crash on Artful running xorg
<seb128> willcooke, what about fixing the kernel instead? ;)
<willcooke> seb128, well, yeah, but in the meantime
<willcooke> s'no biggy.
<seb128> we could but I would rather spend those efforts fixing an actual bug
<seb128> but you are the one deciding
<seb128> open a bug/milestone if you think it we needs that hack
<seb128> ?
<seb128> Laney, thx for gnome-online-accounts, that worked!
<seb128> andyrock, ^ g-o-a with the sso provider and software-properties are in bionic proper now
<andyrock> seb128: thanks!!
<seb128> andyrock, np, thanks to L_aney as well for unblocking the autopkgtest issue
<andyrock> in the mean while I've been working on libgtop to hide snaps from gnome-system-monitors
<andyrock> I'll propose an upstream patch now
<andyrock> and a distropatch after upstream's review
<andyrock> we'll need an additional distropatch considering that this will not work for "old" snaps
<seb128> andyrock, great, thanks
<seb128> andyrock, you are also working on livepatch in the wizard? ;)
<andyrock> I'll start just after this
<seb128> cool
<jbicha> good morning
<jbicha> seb128: btw, some people noticed this change and didn't like it https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/2fdb48fa
<jbicha> there are a few things that don't work as well: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/22
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, "people" like ubuntu users? what is the complain they are having?
<jbicha> one complaint is from desktop users who think their computer should never suspend
<jbicha> the other is that if no one is logged in to GDM, the machine will auto-suspend and there is no gui way to stop it doing that
<seb128> right
<jbicha> personally, I'm happy with the new default here
<jbicha> Phoronix did an article this weekend complaining about it (the author was apparently not aware it was a GNOME change)
<seb128> let's wait to get extra feedback but I can see how some users can dislike it (I don't like that default personnally) ... do you know what other platforms (win10, macOS) do?
<seb128> shrug
<willcooke> and indeed if you're running in a VM, then it'll screw you because you can't resume
<jbicha> willcooke: I think it might be smart enough to detect that case. Someone should try though…
<seb128> lol
<seb128> willcooke, is that even a reported issue?
<willcooke> seb128, it's about to be :)
<seb128> hehe
<willcooke> I was trying to decide if I should log it against gnome-shell or kernel.  I guess both.
<seb128> jbicha, I think willcooke just pointed out that it's not
<willcooke> well, you *can* suspend on a virtualised machine by holding down the power off button
<jbicha> willcooke: um, I'm thinking gnome-settings-daemon instead of gnome-shell
<willcooke> in the top right corner
<willcooke> kk, I'll start with g-s-d
<willcooke> the resume issue is a kernel bug though I think
<willcooke> seb128, jbicha https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1758896
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758896 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Machine fails to come back from suspend when running as a virtual machine" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> willcooke, thx
<jbicha> I'm checking point 3…
<willcooke> Laney, does your xps 13 have an nvidia card?
<Laney> no
<willcooke> kk, thx
<Laney> sozzles
<jbicha> willcooke: um, what VM are you using?
<jbicha> willcooke: ok, in VirtualBox, try the menu > Machine > ACPI Shutdown to resume after suspending
<jbicha> not very intuitive but it sort of makes sense :(
<jbicha> with VM, I get a notification "Automatic suspend   Computer will suspend very soon because of inactivity." (but it's lying because it doesn't actually auto-suspend
<willcooke> jbicha, ah yes, that worked, nice one.  Could be invalid then
<willcooke> that bug I mean
<jbicha> I commented on the bug. You're welcome to close it or whatever :)
<willcooke> Whether or not we ship the default 30 mins timeout is a different matter. FWIW, I dont think we should in the standard image.  OEM team might *have* to ship it, if they want energy star
<jbicha> (20 minutes)
<jbicha> why do you think we should disable auto-suspend?
<seb128> jbicha, do you know what other platforms are doing (win10, macOS)?
<jbicha> seb128: no, sorry
<seb128> jbicha, I think windows does autosuspend but wakes up on keyboard/mouse activity so it's transparent to users, where under linux you need to press the power button which is sort of WTH
<seb128> users expect to be able to go back to their desktop and use it
<seb128> imho unless we make keyboard/mouse events resume the machine we should disable autosuspend by default
<willcooke> I have a machine that can resume from USB events, I had to frig about with the kernel to make it work - so I think it can be done.
<seb128> not likely something for this cycle though
<willcooke> yeah, totally
<jbicha> seb128: could you open a tracking bug for this issue?
<seb128> jbicha, well that's just my personnal opinion, unsure I'm right
<jbicha> I assume we would override from ubuntu-settings if we do want to change the default
<seb128> right
<jbicha> maybe discuss in tomorrow's meeting then
<seb128> +1
<jdstrand> seb128: hey. it seems like in bionic there is some churn wrt synaptics touchpads. I have one and natural scrolling and middle click don't work right. I used to use an xorg.conf.d file to fix this, but as of updates in the last few days, that is now not working
<jdstrand> seb128: what should I be doing to adjust natural scrolling and middle click?
 * jdstrand notes that gnome-tweaks and gnome-settings doesn't work
<mgedmin> apt remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?  gnome-settings only works with the libinput driver
<jbicha> jdstrand: are you using Wayland?
<jdstrand> mgedmin: I read that Ubuntu was patching 18.04 to allow it to work
<jdstrand> jbicha: I went back to X11
<jdstrand> because wayland broke middle click in a way that wouldn't work any more
<jbicha> jdstrand: yes, Synaptics should work work with the X11 Ubuntu/GNOME sessions now
<jdstrand> keep in mind, my info is a week or two old
<jdstrand> (background info that is)
<jdstrand> right
<jbicha> the natural scrolling switch in gnome-control-center worked for me when I tried it with synaptics on Ubuntu on X11 earlier
<jdstrand> jbicha: what does 'should work with the X11...' mean? it should work from the settings guis?
<jbicha> yes
<jdstrand> let me try again. it did *not* before
<jbicha> we updated mutter and gnome-control-center for that so be sure you upgraded and at least restarted your session since then
<jdstrand> yeah, I restarted today
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, what doesn't work with gnome-tweaks?
<seb128> jdstrand, it's being discussed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1686081
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1686081 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [Medium,In progress]
<jdstrand> seb128: sorry I was rebooting
<kenvandine> Trevinho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kd7MRzf564/
<kenvandine> Trevinho, is that along the lines of what you were suggesting?
<jdstrand> jbicha, seb128: I moved my xorg.conf.d settings to the side, restarted and natural scrolling seems to work ok now.
<seb128> good
<jdstrand> jbicha, seb128: middle click does not
<seb128> jdstrand, tried to two fingers tap?
<jbicha> please be more specific about middle click
<seb128> or 3 fingers?
<jdstrand> two fingers tap doesn't work
<jdstrand> two fingers click doesn't work
<seb128> jdstrand, GNOME changed https://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=77ff1d9
<seb128> unsure if that's your issue
<jdstrand> 3 fingers tap doesn't work
<seb128> :/
<jdstrand> because none of this used to work afair, I used to configure the touchpad to change the 'dimensions' of the left and right click on the touchpad to create a space for a middle button
<seb128> jdstrand, does it make any difference if in tweaks -> keyboard & mouse ->  mouse click emulation you select "area"?
<seb128> ah :/
<jdstrand> this morning, that stopped working. I don't expect it wo work now that I moved my xorg.conf.d aside
<seb128> jdstrand, open a bug on mutter as duflu suggested on the gtk bug I pointed out earlier
<seb128> jdstrand, his hack to make "synaptics handled" limited how it's being handled it seems
<jdstrand> seb128: 'area' would be *exactly* what I want, but it isn't working :\
<seb128> sounds like a driver issue in your case :/
<seb128> jdstrand, can you get it to work by settings the properties by hand using "synclient" after the session start?
<seb128> like "synclient RightButtonAreaLeft=0"
<jdstrand> seb128: it looks like the switch from fingers to area back to fingers reset stuff
<jdstrand> and now 2 and 3 finger tap works
<seb128> :/
<seb128> can you restart your session and see if it still works?
<seb128> or if you need to switch forth/back to have it working?
 * jdstrand restarts
<jdstrand> seb128: restarting the session with just 'fingers' and 2 and 3 finger tap no longer works
<seb128> and if you change to area and back to fingers now?
<jdstrand> meh, gnome-tweaks says it is area
<jdstrand> jeez
 * jdstrand wonders why it didn't remember that I put it back on fingers
<jdstrand> to be clear, on session start it was in area even though on session exit it was on fingers
<jdstrand> I changed to fingers and 2 and 3 finger tap works
<jdstrand> with area right click worked, but not middle
 * jdstrand restarts session again
<seb128> jdstrand, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad click-method
<seb128> that's where the config is set
<jdstrand> ok, this time the restart and it stayed on fingers
<jdstrand> not sure what happened before
<seb128> and 2/3 fingers click worked?
<jdstrand> gsettings get says 'fingers' and 2/3 fingers worked
<jdstrand> yes
<seb128> k
<seb128> well then you are in the "normal" situation
<jdstrand> yes
<seb128> unsure what to report from your previous issues :/
<jdstrand> I can work with that
<jdstrand> but, can say that 'area' would be preferred but only right click is working there
<seb128> there is a bug worth filling that there is no way to set custom properties for synaptic now
<seb128> that used to work
<seb128> but now seems mutter override the config on start
<jdstrand> seb128: where to file a bug?
<seb128> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1686081/comments/36
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1686081 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> well that has the details of what duflu said and the url
<seb128> so you have the context :)
<jdstrand> seb128: would 'ubuntu-bug mutter' be good?
<seb128> yes
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yeah, plus add a .stanp file to detect changes
<Trevinho> like an user set a different path for its download files, that file needs to be updated
<jdstrand> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1758929
<seb128> jdstrand, thx
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758929 in mutter (Ubuntu) "middle click on synaptics touchpad does not work with 'areas' click-method" [Undecided,New]
<k_alam> jbicha: I found a regression with libvte. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte2.91/+bug/1758918
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758918 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor (Bionic)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thx
<jbicha> k_alam: Do you happen to have budgie-desktop-common installed (or did you?)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, should the .stamp file be to monitor when user-dirs.dirs and user-dirs.locale changes?
 * Laney loves casper-bottom
<Laney> best environment around
<Laney> we should just ship that
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, my thought with using your branch as the target for the g-c-c proposal was that it could be added as additional commits to your merge request. After all they are closely related. Is that not a good idea?
<Laney> Sure, that makes sense
<Laney> I don't think the Launchpad bug is not fixed though
<GunnarHj> Laney: So then I keep the target branch, add the C code stuff, and file a new LP bug?
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yeah... Maybe an md5 check or just the changed date. And also real home change could be tracked
<Laney> GunnarHj: Sure. I mean, we can fix more bugs by updating a previous patch, that's no problem.
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<GunnarHj> Laney: On a quite different topic: Did you ever fix systemd so it's able to handle the im-config service? Or should we keep the hacks in 18.04?
<Laney> GunnarHj: I did quite a bit of work on it a few weeks ago, but it's not finished yet, that's an 18.10 / 3.30 topic now
<kenvandine> Trevinho, yeah, i was thinking md5sum would be simpler
<kenvandine> and fast
<GunnarHj> Laney: I see. Initially I felt that the hacks were a bit fragile, but OTOH noone has complained yet, so  it's probably fine.
<kenvandine> Trevinho, any suggestions how we can access Trash?
<kenvandine> there isn't an XDG variable for that
<Laney> GunnarHj: I think it's OK enough
<Laney> it's what snapd uses to put itself in $PATH too so it better work ;-)
<kenvandine> wow, and md5sum of user-dirs.dir is much faster than a stat to get the modification time
<Trevinho> kenvandine: mh, mhmh i think trash should be per snap though
<kenvandine> Trevinho, that's fine... right now it blows up
<Trevinho> kenvandine: mh, what app can I use for testing it?
<kenvandine> actually, if it's per-snap, how do you ever empty it
<kenvandine> gedit
<Trevinho> Eh... We need to change gio for that very likely
<kenvandine> that's what i was afraid of :(
<Trevinho> From file opener o mean?
<kenvandine> yes
<Trevinho> Mhmh..
<kenvandine> i don't think it's even useful in the file selector
<Trevinho> Not sure, but I think there's a way to disable it
<kenvandine> i'll look
<Trevinho> kenvandine: however consider that trash should work as it does for removable devices IMHO
<kenvandine> indeed... but users might end up having large files in per-snap trash
<kenvandine> and never empty the trash
<jbicha> seb128: please look into adding bug subscribers for libbluray & libnfs LP: #1746598 LP: #1746629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libnfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746629 in libbluray (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libbluray" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746629
<jbicha> LP: #1740700 is a design issue. Should we wontfix it? Ask him to start a Community Hub topic?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740700 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox keeps playing music after closing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740700
<willcooke> jbicha, more of an upstream issue isnt it?
<jbicha> willcooke: no, the Rhythmbox behavior is an Ubuntu-specific patch
<willcooke> ah
<jbicha> it's supposed to be helpful but it confuses people too
<willcooke> strange decision on our part there then
<willcooke> yeah, confusing
<willcooke> lemme see if I can find m_pt
<willcooke> jbicha, found him.  Yeah he said that it's there because of the sound menu being promoted as a feature, but since that's not there any more, then he's OK to drop the patch.
<willcooke> One less patch seems like a good idea
<jbicha> oh cool
<jbicha> seb128: ^ does that sound good to you too?
<willcooke> I'm not espeically precious about it, but I guess it's a bit risky this late in the cycle
<willcooke> but yeah, given a vote... +1 to drop
<willcooke> gotta get a train, might be back online from the train if I get a seat
<kenvandine> Trevinho, when you have time, please look at that PR again
<didrocks> good evening
<ximion> Laney: I might have found the magic bullet to make asgen's memory consumption sane
<ximion> on Debian for the past two days, it is consuming almost all memory the machine has, but never more (and also frees memory if you launch something else), as I would expect the thing to behave
<ximion> tweaking the code to pass more containers by reference, reserving memory a bit smarter, and most importantly using malloc allocator-backed HashMap/HashSet containers
<ximion> seems to have been the thing to do
<ximion> I'll need to see this run for longer and with more complex workloads (fonts!) though to really celebrate - it looks quite promising so far though
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, chromium-browser 65.0.3325.181 is ready for publication to trusty, xenial and artful in the stage PPA
<jbicha> andyrock: I enabled livepatch via software-properties and it installed from the edge channel. Do you have a plan for how to get users on to the stable channel?
<ahasenack> hi, I'm being hit by https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/22, but my use case isn't listed there. I have spotify playing in the foreground, and after 20min the computer just suspends. Is this the same bug, or something else?
<jbicha> ahasenack: I think that's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=705942#c21
<ubot5> Gnome bug 705942 in general "Having inhibits not considered "active"" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> which is related fallout from that change
<ahasenack> thx, I'll subscribe to both
<andyrock> jbicha: nope
<andyrock> hopefully before release
<jbicha> andyrock: would it be better to switch software-properties to use stable now so that there are less people potentially stranded on edge?
<jbicha> or if not, could whoever runs that snap at least promote the bionic fixes to candidate or beta? edge sounds risky
<andyrock> we just wanted to get some testing
<andyrock> I'll ask tomorrow again what their timeline
<jbicha> thanks
<andyrock> also because we need this for the ubuntu-welcome thing
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, rhythmbox seems a design issue to wontfix
<seb128> jbicha, k for the MIRs
<seb128> cyphermox, did you actually review those or are you just looking if a team is subscribed (and if so what's the goal behind just doing that check?)
<jbicha> seb128: did you see Will's follow-up about possibly dropping the rhythmbox quit patch?
<seb128> jbicha, no, where?
<seb128> ah, I saw now
<cyphermox> seb128: I reviewed it, why?
<cyphermox> note, I'm interpreting "those" as meaning libbluray, the last thing I reviewed, because otherwise I don't know what you're referring to
<seb128> cyphermox, right, sorry j_bicha listed libnfs as well and I though it was in the same category ... anyway, if you did a review and that' the only issue it would be nice to mention that in the comment, the 1 liner now doesn't convey that it was reviewed, just that it was bounced as incomplete due to the bug subscriber missing
<seb128> cyphermox, also I really need to start that discussion with the MIR team about team subscriptions happening upfront, I think it would make more sense to do that in between accepted & promoted
<andyrock> jbicha: I just asked. They're working on it (my guess is ~3 days)
<jbicha> andyrock: ok, and do you think we should wait until then to do the software-properties upload to change the channel?
<andyrock> yep
<jbicha> ok
<andyrock> the important thing is that we patch it before beta freeze
<andyrock> final beta freeze
<andyrock> so iirc next monday
<seb128> jbicha, so yeah, unsure about rhythmbox, we need to look at the pro&con and what users like/dislike about it
<jbicha> drop the patch and count up how much hate mail we get? ;)
<jbicha> maybe we can discuss it at tomorrow's meeting then
<seb128> we drop patch/do behaviour changes at the start of the cycle, not after feature freeze :/
<seb128> but yeah, we can discuss that tomorrow
<jbicha> ahasenack: how are you running Spotify? is it installed? is it a Snap?
<ahasenack> jbicha: I used a snap
<jbicha> ahasenack: there is an inhibit-suspend thing Spotify could set. I don't know if Snap has an interface for that… maybe you can try following up on that?
<ahasenack> hm
<ahasenack> what I could do is install the non-snap and see if the problem still happens
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> jbicha, snapd has at least a screen-inhibit-control interface, unsure if that's enough thoguh
<jbicha> cool, do you know any apps that use that?
<seb128> jbicha, vlc
<ahasenack> hm, the deb wants to install libcurl3
<ahasenack> but bionic is on libcurl4
<ahasenack> yeah, their deb is not really installable on bionic these days
<jbicha> ahasenack: ok, I verify that spotify is not using screen-inhibit-control but vlc does
<ahasenack> how did you check that, out of curiosity?
<jbicha> snap interfaces
<ahasenack> so there is an interface for that?
<jbicha> (after installing spotify and vlc)
<ahasenack> ah, I see it
<ahasenack> good to know
<jbicha> meanwhile, I opened LP: #1759008 and set rls-bb-incoming so we can think about auto-suspend-by-default more tomorrow
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1759008 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Revert automatic suspend by default for bionic?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759008
<seb128> if spotify tries to inhibit using that dbus interface it should lead to apparmor denies in the logs
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<seb128> ahasenack, you can probably install the libcurl3 deb on bionic
<ahasenack> it removes whoopsie
<ahasenack> but there were other deps
<ahasenack> libavformat-ffmpeg56
<seb128> :/
<seb128> ahasenack, btw that's a nice example of snap benefits :)
<seb128> no deps issues
<ahasenack> yeah
<ahasenack> it took 1min to start, but just the first time
<ahasenack> haven't rebooted yet, though
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Any chance you can make a non-change rebuild of simple-scan as an attempt to address bug #1758956?
<ubot5> bug 1758956 in Ubuntu Translations "Upstream translation not imported/synced" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758956
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-27
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hello oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> o/   didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Mirv> jbicha: FYI Shotwell 0.28.1 news says "The paperbag. Unbreak all publishers". filed bug #1759151
<ubot5> bug 1759151 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "Shotwell 0.28.1 bugfix release, "unbreak all publishers"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759151
<Mirv> hmm, I could take that though to cherry-pick, seems like a quick one
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> hey seb128, doing ok.  You?
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<duflu> Morning seb128, willcooke and Mirv
<tjaalton> should there be an app that proposes proprietary drivers to install?
<tjaalton> like nvidia
<Mirv> morning duflu
<duflu> tjaalton, software properties does (in a tab)?
<seb128> tjaalton, software-properties has a drivers tab that uses ubuntu-drivers
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> willcooke, what does rls-bb-incoming mean?
<tjaalton> ok, software-properties itself wasn't too discoverable
<duflu> Yeah it's very well hidden
<willcooke> duflu, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<jibel> duflu, this list is reviewed weekly-ish and bugs we want to fix targeted for the release
<jibel> those we don't want tagged rls-bb-nofixing
<jibel> notfixing*
<seb128> duflu, that's the process to "flag a bug as probably important for the release"
<Laney> sup
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you today?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128, I'm alright thanks, noticed that some of the seeds are coming up
<Laney> future food!
<Laney> you?
<Laney> hey didrocks et duflu, how are you?
<tjaalton> flexiondotorg: nvidia seems to work fine on an AIO hybrid
<duflu> Laney, going well, modulo headache. I suspect I got too much hair shaved off
<didrocks> Laney: good good, yourself?
<flexiondotorg> tjaalton: Sadly doesn't on the XPS 15 ☹️
<didrocks> apart from the seeds coming up! :)
<tjaalton> one thing I noticed was that xorg logs are in /var/log with nvidia
<tjaalton> bet that confuses apport
<Laney> didrocks: alright
<Laney> feel stupid about this timeout bug though
<Laney> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/26/french-waiter-says-firing-for-rudeness-is-discrimination-against-my-culture
<didrocks> |m|
<duflu> Hmm, my suspicion seems to have been right. Our top gnome-shell crasher of the week isn't retraceable :/
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1758035
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758035 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in g_realloc_n() from g_log_structured()" [High,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> as always :)
<duflu> This time without JS
<Trevinho> duflu: in theory the jurnal should contain the output from gjs in case
<duflu> Only manual users of 'ubuntu-bug' got a stack trace
<duflu> Partially
<Trevinho> opened a bug long time ago asking to include more stuff when packagin
<Trevinho> once you're done with higher prio stuff didrocks could you check that?
<Trevinho> like attaching monitor.xml and files like that
<duflu> Trevinho, btw I am still helping users figure out which crash they are experiencing, and still bug 1724439 comes up a lot
<ubot5> bug 1724439 in Mutter "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_window_get_monitor() from ffi_call_unix64() from ffi_call() from gjs_invoke_c_function() from function_call()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724439
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, what told you I'm done?
<didrocks> Trevinho: telemetry isn't in distro yet, packaging things, panel not done, and such…
<didrocks> and a lot of other things like theme snaps, some translation bugs for translation team and so on, want to check my backlog?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, in fact I said after your done... Or jbicha maybe. It's just these are the kind of things that you can be quicker in doing than others (non dev) doing the debdiff and then have a review.
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, I'll add to my list, but probably in ~2 weeks. Do you mind repinging me at that time if not done beforehand?
<didrocks> Trevinho: also, listing on the bug exactly what you want to be exported would be helpful
<Trevinho> didrocks: I mentioned some items, just I wasn't able to find the bug again before... But I'll complete it and add a card
<didrocks> Trevinho: thx!
<Trevinho> But once we have salsa all these things will be waaaay more easy to manage
<didrocks> yes :)
<didrocks> Laney: do you know which option in gbp.conf enables you to ignore files that aren't tracked by git?
<Laney> didrocks: no, not sure what you mean... what happens?
<didrocks> Laney: basically, I have some build artefacts that are in my .gitignore and aren't tracked by git (never added them manually)
<didrocks> however, gbp buildpackage -S, on this native source package, include them in the generate orig tarball
<Laney> didrocks: not sure, sorry, I thought it used git archive for that
<didrocks> yeah, I thought that too
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> --git-[no-]ignore-untracked
<Laney> https://git.sigxcpu.org/cgit/git-buildpackage/tree/gbp/deb/git.py#n333
<Laney> oho
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> ok, not sure what tihs online manpage is
<didrocks> doesn't match the real one
<andyrock> good morning!
<andyrock> didrocks: here you are your reminder for gnome-extension-appindicator
<andyrock> :)
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey hey seb128
<andyrock> fine, I've already almost completed the livepatch page
<seb128> andyrock, what about appindicator?
<seb128> nice!
<andyrock> seb128: upstream has a nice fix for a bug that is bothering me
<andyrock> I've been testing it for a while and it seems to work
<andyrock> so it would be nice to have a 18.04.01 release for gnome-extension-appindicator
<andyrock> the diff is few lines
<seb128> andyrock, that's different from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/2018-March/011000.html ?
<andyrock> yeah it's diffirent
<seb128> k
<andyrock> *different
<seb128> because that upload is from today
<andyrock> seb128, btw for livepatch can we assume that when we start the ubuntu-welcome app, the user has no account created?
<andyrock> *setup
<seb128> no ubuntu account you mean?
<andyrock> to make the logic simpler
<andyrock> no ubuntu-sso account in goa
<seb128> right
<seb128> yeah, it's a fair assumption
<andyrock> at least for first iteration
<seb128> +1 from me
<seb128> didrocks, did you see that somebody opened a proposed-blocked bug on appindicator because of the version used (18.10 instead of 18.04.n)?
<didrocks> seb128: ah, I didn't see it. I just autobumped the version machinely, yeah, the version is a typo, but shouldn't matter?
<didrocks> andyrock: no, it's not different, it's the content from today, I've prepared it yesterday evening
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I don't mind much, I was just pointed out the bug in case you didn't notice ... we can either delete/reupload or close the bug saying it's just a number
<seb128> your call
<didrocks> andyrock: it's rebased on latest master, which is what you requested, correct?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, we can remove it from proposed and upload an earlier version?
<seb128> andyrock, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/362248386/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator_18.04_18.10.diff.gz is the diff if that helps you to know
<andyrock> didrocks: yeah sorry I though it was 18.04
<seb128> didrocks, I think we can but I'm unsure
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you know?
<andyrock> seb128: didrocks: but the version is confusing :D
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, I shouldn't work late :) (I didn't remember I already uploaded one version to that release, so I autobumped it)
<andyrock> didrocks: btw thanks for that :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> let's see if we either convince the release team OR if we can delete/reupload
<didrocks> would be ugly to .is. just for a version number in changelog
<Laney> didrocks: seb128: yeah that'll work, you just can't use 18.10 again but call it 18.10.1 instead
<seb128> Laney, and going backward? e.g 18.04.1?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> thx
<Laney> that's what "that'll work" was about
<didrocks> interesting
<seb128> your 18.10.1 example made me unsure :p
<didrocks> yeah, same :) I wonder if in c we can reuse 18.10 though :)
<Laney> no
<seb128> didrocks, I think we did a bit of that in the past, handy when a newer serie turns to not be ready and you want to unblock proposed
<Laney> the archive is the same across series
<didrocks> ok, not a biggie, let's reupload with past version
<Laney> ++
<didrocks> thx Laney!
<Mirv> fun to be using bileto and doing an Ubuntu upload after a while :)
<didrocks> hum:
<didrocks> Could not find source 'gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/None' in bionic-proposed .  Exiting.
<seb128> wrong syntax?
<didrocks> seb128: how so? I don't spot a typo/wrong syntax
<seb128> what command did you use?
<didrocks> ./remove-package -s bionic-proposed -m "Wrong version, should be 18.04.1" gnome-shell-extension-appindicator
<seb128> hum
<didrocks> like if it wasn't published and can't find a version
<Laney> have to give the version?
<didrocks> which is rmadison is telling though
<seb128> no
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+publishinghistory
<seb128> "Deleted 42 minutes ago by Ubuntu Archive Robot
<seb128> moved to release"
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so the block didn't work?
<seb128> I don't understand, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html has
<seb128> "Not touching package as requested in bug 1759180 on Tue Mar 27 09:01:36 2018 "
<ubot5> bug 1759180 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "[proposed] 18.10 new version is wrong, should be 18.04.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759180
<seb128> regression in britney?
<didrocks> so the archive amdin tool was correct
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I don't understand what's going on
<seb128> it's pending moving to bionic
<didrocks> yeah, so too late by now
<seb128> but it shouldn't according to update-excuses
<seb128> and it seems to be taking too long
<seb128> I wonder if it's in a weird state?
<seb128> Laney, is that something you understand?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> check britney's log I guess
<seb128> k, let's move to a channel where Colin is
<seb128> where do I find that log?
<didrocks> yeah, because we are in a state where it disappeared
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/bionic/2018-03-27/
<Laney> it's not disappeared
<didrocks> well, it's pending publication
<Laney> this is how promotions happen
<didrocks> but at the same time, removed from -proposed
<didrocks> so, not available anywhere, correct?
<Laney> that's just how they look
<Laney> it'll publish out soon
<didrocks> normally, the removal from proposed is in sync with the publication in main, correct?
<Laney> problem is that it seems it shouldn't have been promoted
<seb128> right
<seb128> and it just seems to take longer than usual
<seb128> but that's maybe just busy publisher
<didrocks> s/main/release pocket/
<Laney> it goes deleted -> pending -> published, that's all normal
<didrocks> I always seen the deletion/publication to be in sync (or maybe just a minute betweeen them)
<didrocks> hence my surprise
<Laney> this isn't the bit to be focusing on imho
<Laney> there appears to be an erroneous copy, I'd be worried about that
<seb128> I move that discussion to -release
<Laney> thx
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> k, so it seems the bug has just been filed to late to block it
<seb128> and update_excuses picked an outdated status
<didrocks> yeah, following #ubuntu-release
<seb128> I'm writting there for those who might have read the discussions but are not on the other channel
<seb128> just as a summary
<jibel> I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1756379/comments/7 . gnome-software service is already removed from xdg autostart but it's dbus activated by gnome-shell
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1756379 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Bionic) "Delay start of gnome-software service" [Medium,Triaged]
<jibel> are we okay to completely disable the search provider in the live session?
<willcooke> jbicha, did anything come of the rhythmbox discussion re patches for not quitting when the window is closed discussion?
<Laney> jibel: ok with me
<seb128> willcooke, he said he would mention it during the meeting, I'm unsure how much ours users are used to the behaviour/how convenient it is to be able to play music "as a service" without being bothered by having the player in alt-tab etc
<jibel> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1758920/+attachment/5092073/+files/casper_1.392.debdiff
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758920 in casper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Disable gnome-software service on live session" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> cheers, I'll look later
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, when you have a moment, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 could use a review and some sanity testing (I tested pretty thoroughly myself)
<seb128> oSoMoN, he's travelling to Mexico(?) today
<seb128> oSoMoN, also Trevinho might not be the best person to ask for review of multi-arch packagings changes
<seb128> maybe Laney or didrocks or me can help you there
<acheronuk> jibel jbicha didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity/kde-software-page/+merge/342184
<acheronuk> KDE min install changes ^^^
<didrocks> acheronuk: I'll let jbicha handling it. However, there are some changelog conflicts FYI
<didrocks> and I wonder if changing ubiquity/text/breadcrumb_prepare is a no-impact
<didrocks> also the def get_minimal_install() is weird
<didrocks> if it's false, you return none
<acheronuk> supposedly only used in the KDE front end sidebar
<didrocks> I guess that worse because None == false, but it's not the syntax the other part of the code is respecting
<acheronuk> that is the only way I could get it to work, but I don't do a great deal of actual 'coding'
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, I thought I had read something about him travelling, indeed
<didrocks> acheronuk: well, you should at least "return False" at the end of the function
<oSoMoN> seb128, if you have some time a review of that silo would be appreciated (not super urgent though)
<seb128> oSoMoN, I add it to my list, I need to refresh my multi-arch foo though
<seb128> let's see if maybe L_aney picks it up/remembers better how those are done properly
<seb128> otherwise I probably look to it on thursday before the w.e
<oSoMoN> perfect, thanks
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> seb128: do not hesitate if you need a hand, but not before EOW for me as well
<seb128> didrocks, thx, it's just reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/libindicator/multi-arch/+merge/341908 and https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/libappindicator/multiarch/+merge/341750
<seb128> let's see who gets to it first
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> brb, moving back from lunch
<acheronuk> didrocks: if you want changes, please let me know exactly what so I can apply them, or they can be done post merge. Jeremy suggested the prepare -> software change, as that labels the install stage in the KDE sidebar that only we have
<acheronuk> I will be off shortly visiting a relative in hospital, so short of time right now
<didrocks> acheronuk: just return False at the end of get_minimal_install()
<didrocks> for prepare-software change I'll let you deal that with jbicha :)
<jbicha> acheronuk: could you use the comma before " and" in your two new strings for consistency with other strings?
<jbicha> didrocks: did you see https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/124 ?
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 124 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator "Confusing release numbering" (comments: 0) [Open]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 124 in Launchpad itself "dilys needs to know what production and dogfood are" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124
<didrocks> jbicha: duplicate, fixed, see backlog ^
<acheronuk> jbicha: the lack of a comma there is deliberate, as the 'additional' and 'basic' applies to the following two items
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> went too fast :)
<didrocks> the title was misleading
<jbicha> acheronuk: then you're missing an extra "and"
<didrocks> jbicha: my goal is to drop this package next cycle anyway and only use the upstream one
<jbicha> either "Web browser, basic utilities and applications" or "Web browser and basic utilities and applications" etc. (I think)
<didrocks> I don't think debian should take it
<didrocks> jbicha: but for this, we need GNOME Shell upstream to review their patches…
<didrocks> then, we only use upstream one, no divergence, we control the archive, it's all good
<jbicha> didrocks: for the appindicator package, there is no divergence, it's just a simple patch to update the uuid, which like I said makes sense for Debian right now any way
<didrocks> jbicha: nothing prevents debian to upload the upstream kstatusnotifier extension
<jbicha> therefore, it makes more sense to use the upstream numbering too
<jbicha> didrocks: would you be upset if Debian's version with upstream's number were synced to Ubuntu?
<didrocks> jbicha: I frankly don't care
<jbicha> great, thanks
<jbicha> :)
<didrocks> just don't duplicate the 2 packages
<didrocks> upstream vs ubuntu one
<didrocks> that's the only thing I'm asking for
<didrocks> and hope that upstream G-S would one day review their patches
<acheronuk> jbicha: too many ands make it clumsy in another way. maybe "Web browser, plus basic utilities and applications"
<didrocks> so that we can just use upstream's one
<didrocks> (the one already published on extension.gnome.org)
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, the Debian package will have the same name (but numbered 22 or 23 or whatever) and we can cherry-pick the latest commits if there hasn't been a new release tag yet
<jbicha> acheronuk: you can leave out the comma in that proposed string
<jbicha> acheronuk: "Web browser, utilities, office software, KDE PIM suite, plus additional internet applications and media players." ??
<jibel> 3rd crash of gnome-shell today after unlocking the screen
<jbicha> jibel: I'm told that some extensions have trouble disabling and re-enabling themselves (which they have to do for the screen lock)
<jbicha> Mirv: please package shotwell 0.28.1 instead of cherry-picking one of its bugfixes https://git.gnome.org/browse/shotwell/log/?h=shotwell-0.28
<jbicha> 0.28 is a stable series corresponding with GNOME 3.28
<acheronuk> didrocks: return false added (properly I hope)
<didrocks> thx!
<jbicha> oh I see the backlog now, sorry that my mention of the bug was "confusing" in context!
<jbicha> andyrock: I guess it's not bad but it's interesting that your change adds extra packages to ubuntu-server default install: https://paste.debian.net/1016937/
<andyrock> jbicha: I guess it's because of gir1.2-goa-1.0?
<andyrock> I just added gir1.2-goa-1.0 gir1.2-secret-1  gir1.2-snapd
<jbicha> it's probably not even that interesting, just something I noticed :)
<acheronuk> jbicha: stings updates in my branch
<acheronuk> or strings even
<acheronuk> have to run. will be back evening UK time
 * duflu falls off chair
<jbicha> cool, thanks. Hope your family does ok
<didrocks> Laney: FYI, I ended up with prebuild=git clean -X -d -f
<didrocks> only remove ignored directories and files (not untracked, not modified)
<jbicha> seb128: bolt needs a team subscriber (might be the last thing needed for the MIR??) LP: #1752056
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1752056 in bolt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] bolt" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752056
<seb128> it is, done
<jbicha> is there any reason why a user would not want to have bolt installed? (to determine whether it should be a Recommends or Depends of gnome-shell)
<seb128> not that I know of, but gnome-shell works fine without it so technically that's not a Depends?
<jbicha> I just get annoyed by people disabling recommends by default and then filing bugs when things don't work :) I don't have a strong opinion here though
<seb128> I would use recommends
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> Laney: I guess you can review & sponsor LP: #1758920 ? (I didn't want my comment there to make it look like I was taking responsibility for it)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1758920 in casper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Disable gnome-software service on live session" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758920
<seb128> oh, for those who get confused by DST (as I just was), meeting is not now but in one hour
<didrocks> yeah, noticed 15 minutes ago, I should have took a walk break :/
<didrocks> I guess it will be tomorrow now ;)
<seb128> I wonder if we could do it now anyway...
<seb128> andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, jbicha, jibel/heber, kenvandine, Laney, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, who is around/would be fine to do the meeting now?
 * didrocks ready, not sure for others :)
<kenvandine> o/
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm around but haven't prepared notes
<oSoMoN> (yet)
<seb128> oSoMoN, get started in case :)
<oSoMoN> yup, on it
<seb128> thx
<jibel> seb128, i'm ready
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I've been thinking about system information collection.
<flexiondotorg> Would it be possible to capture if the user has screen reading and/or onscreen keyboard enabled during the install?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: it's a good idea. Unsure how easy it will be on various flavors (and we are already implementing a lot of other things to be ready for level 0 of features), but worth writing it on our trello card so that Dustin/will can see it, mind doing?
<andyrock> seb128: I need to prepare the list, but if you put me at the end it should be fine
<flexiondotorg> Sure, just point me at the trello.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: https://trello.com/c/QBufNYWO/174-add-a-send-data-to-help-improve-ubuntu-option-to-the-installer-and-to-settings
<jibel> didrocks, maybe at this point filing a bug tagged telemetry for example would be better to track improvements/changes
<didrocks> jibel: once we have the package uploaded, yeah
<jibel> didrocks, the code is already in ubiquity isn't it?
<didrocks> jibel: most of the code collecting data isn't in ubiquity
<didrocks> it's in https://github.com/Ubuntu/ubuntu-report
<jibel> right, but for data gathered during in installation it's in ubiquity
<didrocks> jibel: indeed, but I think that should be collected on user's session rather
<didrocks> for catching upgrades and such
<jibel> didrocks, okay, as you want but flexiondotorg was talking about the status of the screenreader during installation. I don't remember if this state is preserved after installation
<didrocks> jibel: I don't think flexiondotorg is aware about the 2 steps data collection :)
<didrocks> so, that's why I'm taking the liberty to translating to this
<didrocks> translate*
<willcooke> Seems it would be useful in both places
<willcooke> if it's not preserved in to the real session
<oSoMoN> seb128, notes ready for the meeting
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> could be
<seb128> we are missing Laney so let's wait for him to be back
<didrocks> anyway, worth logging, don't worth rushing that in IMHO
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> Would be good to have it there, but lets postpone it to next cycle as not to risk what we already have
<seb128> andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, jbicha, jibel/heber, kenvandine, Laney, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, k, meeting in 10 min, Laney should be back and so we start a bit earlier for those of us who didn't consider the DST change and didn't adjust their schedule for it (I personally need to go at 5pm local)
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> sounds good
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> thx
<seb128> btw what's the feeling around on moving one hour earlier as it was in winter time?
<didrocks> I don't really care, I have the GNOME board meeting from 7PM to 8PM local time, so… pick what is the best for you…
<andyrock> i'm ready
<seb128> I guess any work for me, it's just that I though the meeting would be done before 5pm today and I said I would go and pick the kid
<andyrock> seb128: so I can start too
<seb128> andyrock, great, thx, let's wait a few minutes, we said at 4pm european now :)
<andyrock> kk
<oSoMoN> seb128, as you prefer, both time slots work for me
<Laney> hi
<Laney> jbicha: yes, I already said that I would
<seb128> hey Laney, thanks for coming back
<seb128> k, so I think we have everyone, let's get started
<didrocks> o/
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 27 14:00:19 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> first sorry again for shifting it a bit earlier, I didn't remember about the DST shift and need to go at 5pm or a bit after that
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> and I don't think we are going to stick to half an hour with the rls bugs reviews, etc
<seb128> 1h would already be good :)
<seb128> alright, let's get started, please remind to include your bionic milestoned bugs in your summary
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> Done:
<andyrock> #1 software-properties now has a GUI to enable livepatch (LP: #1756364). Thanks Didier for the reviews!
<andyrock> #2 Fix for LP: #1757444.
<andyrock> #3 Fix for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/25 (Online-accounts not properly removed if the window is closed without dismissing the notification). Fixed in the repos, waiting for upstream to merge it.
<andyrock> #4 Testing and reviewing Marco's MPs for light-themes.
<andyrock> WIP:
<andyrock> #1 livepatch page in ubuntu-welcome (https://www.dropbox.com/s/mi97bht0m26thr7/Peek%202018-03-27%2014-31.gif?dl=0)
<andyrock> #2 Proposed a patch upstream for LP: #1749007. Review in progress.
<andyrock> Other:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1756364 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Livepatch integration" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756364
<andyrock> #1 Some debug for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/71 (F11 makes gnome-shell/mutter to deadlock)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1757444 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu SSO] When a second opt is required, text entry should be empty." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757444
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 25 in gnome-control-center "Online-accounts not properly removed if the window is closed without dismissing the notification" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1749007 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Snap mounts should be hidden from System Monitor" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749007
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 25 could not be found
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 71 in gnome-shell "Shell freezes and rapidly consumes all memory after holding down F11 in Firefox" (comments: 4) [Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 71 could not be found
<andyrock> EOW
<andyrock> someone should fix the Ubuntu IRC Bot
<seb128> to understand gitlab?
<andyrock> to now show "Gnome bug 71 could not be found"
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 71 could not be found
<seb128> ah it does
<seb128> right
<andyrock> when they actually do
<seb128> Trevinho taught it about gitlab, it's in his summary
<seb128> right, but that would loop :p
<seb128> it's just that it turns the gitlab url in "GNOME ... n"
<seb128> should change the text to not trigger the bot
<andyrock> yeah I'll remind him
<seb128> andyrock, you had bug #1637984 milestoned but the new udisks landed in bionic so I closed that now
<ubot5> bug 1637984 in udisks2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Disks shows all mounted snaps" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637984
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<seb128> or maybe you are not around yet, let's go back to your after the 16:30 :)
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * Telemetry:
<didrocks>   - finish support of gather data metrics from system. Project is at https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report.
<didrocks>   - refined command line usage
<didrocks>   - automated generation on go generate of README, markdown, shell completion.
<didrocks>   - added a Go API with its documentation and tests: https://godoc.org/github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/pkg/sysmetrics
<didrocks>   - crafted a C API, exported via a shared library calling into the Go code, with test coverage and documentation: https://godoc.org/github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/pkg/sysmetrics/C. Note that each "Example" section is extracted and test compiled against a build-on-demand shared library to ensure that all our examples are always correct.
<didrocks>   - added 243 tests. Code coverage, including command line tool.
<didrocks>   - integrating CI via Travis CI and code coverage report: https://travis-ci.org/ubuntu/ubuntu-report, https://codecov.io/gh/ubuntu/ubuntu-report.
<didrocks> * Livepatch:
<didrocks>  - multiple reviews and comment iterations on https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/software-properties/add-canonical-livepatch/+merge/341427
<didrocks>  - sponsored with some design changes needed to ubuntu:
<didrocks>  - sponred gnome-online-accounts fix: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/3.27.92-1ubuntu2
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>  - Make some github research and maintenance on our "Ubuntu" org name. Renamed to "ubuntu": was creating a lot of issues due to github/Travis integration
<didrocks>  - Quick review theme fixes
<didrocks>  - Communitheme track/answer/communication
<didrocks> * no bionic milestone bug for me. But some on my list which should all be tackled next week (translation fixes, upstream dash to dock crashing the session…)
<didrocks> EOW
<seb128> didrocks, bug #1719462 is milestoned, but you mentioned it :)
<ubot5> bug 1719462 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Bionic) "[Translation] "Left" and "Right" must be translated differently in different contexts" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719462
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> (Status for the past 7 days. I know that some of this already made it into the Friday newsletter)
<seb128> * Screen corruption when logging into Xorg sessions (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753776)
<seb128>   - Upstream doesn't want to fix or workaround it in Mesa. They would rather enhance the kernel+Xorg to eventually do things properly. But in the meantime for the foreseeable future, upstream users will see the corruption.
<seb128>   - I wrote a distro patch for bionic that disables the offending (new) feature and avoids the corruption, just for Ubuntu.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1753776 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "Graphics corruption just before login animation to Xorg sessions (Intel gen9 GPUs only)" [High,Fix released]
<seb128>   - Fix released to bionic.
<seb128> * Theme fixes:
<seb128>   - Fix released to bionic (amongst others): Unreadable combobox menu text (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725921)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1725921 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu Xenial) "[regression] Combobox menus have gray text on gray background" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> * Gnome Shell performance:
<seb128>   - Affecting Xorg and Wayland sessions:
<seb128>     . CPU usage: Went deep into this again. I have developed patches that reduce the CPU requirements of the overview (etc). But I'm still trying to optimize, tweak and even rewrite them to do better and also make upstream happier than last time.
<seb128>     . Clock/animations smoothness fix: Still blocked awaiting upstream review (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/26)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 26 in mutter "clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<seb128>   - Affecting only Wayland sessions (still blocked, no responses for upstream for over a month):
<seb128>     . Remove artificial performance blockage: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/25
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 25 in mutter "renderer-native: Swap then await earlier flips." (comments: 5) [Opened]
<seb128>     . Simplify and clean up: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/29
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 29 in mutter "eglnative: Simplify and remove 'fb_in_use'" (comments: 3) [Opened]
<seb128> * Libinput:
<seb128>   - My omnidirectional hysteresis work reached bionic this week as part of libinput 1.10.3 (it was in 1.10.2 but Ubuntu never got that).
<seb128>     . Now the cursor at least won't move in squares and snap to horizontal/vertical lines.
<seb128>   - More work is required for some touchpads that are now unresponsive (fixes exist on master but not in the 1.10 branch). Blocked awaiting me to get back to hardware/branch testing for libinput.
<seb128> * Synaptics touchpad settings missing (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081):
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1686081 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128>   - My GTK bug fix was merged upstream (in gtk4 only): https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/commit/0ad27cc598
<seb128>   - So now we have the minor GTK fix upstream, but not downstream (it's only in gtk4, not gtk3). And we have the main mutter+gnome-control-center fixes downstream, but not upstream. I've tried to upstream as much as possible. Phoronix already made a news article about our request for that getting rejected.
<seb128> * Crashes not getting reported:
<seb128>   - The apport fix for missing crash files has finally been released (last night). So hopefully now in 18.04 we will get a better picture of gnome-shell crashes: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746874
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1746874 in apport (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell and Xwayland sometimes leave $HOME/core files (should be /var/crash files)" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<seb128> - gnome-shell: Only just treading water in being able to close bugs as fast as they open. I'm concerned we won't be able to keep up as well when the release happens, because gnome-shell is where most of the bug traffic is.
<seb128>   - gnome-session: I did a quick cleanup of some old bugs (only as far back as quantal), which you can see in the chart. More could be done still.
<seb128>   - xorg: Continues to grow. I'm already subscribed to too many other things to look after that one :/
<seb128>  
<seb128> (quite some summary from Daniel as usual ;)
<seb128> (giving a min for us to digest it)
<seb128> he has no milestoned bug atm
<seb128> k, next, I hope the buffer went through by now
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • Started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes -- please add features and important changes
<jbicha> • GNOME Games & Documents apps were updated to 3.28 (needed late NEW processing)
<jbicha> • ubiquity UIFE in progress LP: #1758082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1758082 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Update ubiquity's Minimal Install page to match the spec" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758082
<jbicha> • rhythmbox update LP: #1752966
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1752966 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Please Merge 3.4.2-2 from Debian (Fix use of mediakeys D-Bus API)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752966
<jbicha> • Sponsored translation fixes for GunnarHJ LP: #1756982 LP: #1756205 LP: #1751261 (last one is sync because he forwarded fix to Debian)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1756982 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Show correct app name also in non-English sessions" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756982
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1756205 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't input Chinese characters in daily built" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1751261 in gettext (Ubuntu) "libgweather-locations.pot generation fails with bionic meson" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751261
<jbicha> • Split gnome-terminal-nautilus to separate binary pkg so that it is correctly installable and uninstallable from the Nautilus page in GNOME Software
<jbicha> • Made the first page of GNOME Initial Setup nicer (although I guess this may be obsolete soon with Robert's in-progress overhaul)
<jbicha> • Dropped totem from minimal install to allow users to more easily use vlc or gnome-mpv or whatever
<jbicha> • Dealt with python3-distutils fallout
<jbicha> • Tagged some incoming bugs to discuss in AOB
<jbicha> • Removed xchat-gnome which made some people unhappy LP: #1758163
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1758163 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "Please remove xchat-gnome from Ubuntu (again)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758163
<jbicha> • Removed gksu from Debian which will make other people unhappy https://jeremy.bicha.net/2018/03/21/gksu-is-dead/
<jbicha> • The last things keeping gtk2 in main are Thunderbird (expected to be fixed in ESR 60), gparted, and 3 input methods
<jbicha> • darkxst is now an official Debian Maintainer. Congraulations!
<jbicha> • darkxst also updated our pcre2 patches so GNOME Builder 3.28 is in bionic too
<jbicha> ⏰
<seb128> good work despite making people unhappy on the way :p
<seb128> and no milestoned bug it seems
<seb128> next
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: jamesh
<seb128> no summary from him this week it seems :/
<seb128> kenvandine, can you remind him to put a calendar reminder for those or something?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> thx
<seb128> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<seb128> jibel, hey
<jibel> hi
<jibel> - Turn off snap refresh on live session (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1723094)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1723094 in snapd "Live images should be able to turn off Snap updates" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jibel> - Reviewed and merge several MPs for automated tests.
<jibel> - Triaging / debugging of upgrade and installation bugs
<jibel> - Turn off gnome-software service in live session (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1758920)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758920 in casper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Disable gnome-software service on live session" [Medium,Triaged]
<jibel> - Reviewing MP for ubiquity - telemetry and update of the “Updates and other software” page
<jibel> eof
<seb128> the live session one is your only milestoned bug
<seb128> thanks jibel!
<jibel> yes
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> * Updated the default-provider for all the GNOME snaps to specify <SNAP> rather than <SNAP>:<SLOT>
<kenvandine> * Worked on a better fix for XDG user-dirs https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/103
<kenvandine>   - This gives us translated directories without the need for symlinks, however they will fall back to symlinking if needed
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 103 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "If the user-dirs.* exists in the $REALHOME, link them into the snap's XDG_CONFIG_HOME." (comments: 1) [Open]
<kenvandine> * Did some testing on the bindtextdomain LDPRELOAD branch, not needed for snaps using the GNOME platform snap or anything built with the backports PPA.  But does solve the problem for firefox and others building against the GTK in 16.04 proper.
<kenvandine> * No bionic milestoned bugs
<kenvandine> ⚾
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=ken-vandine disagrees with that statement
<seb128> bug #1750995
<kenvandine> hmmm
<ubot5> bug 1750995 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Bionic) "Logging out live session takes several minutes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750995
<Laney> busted
<seb128> :)
<kenvandine> ok, my profile page doesn't list any bugs :)
<seb128> that url ^ is handy
<seb128> well replace with your name :)
<kenvandine> i was going to look into that bug because my laptop seemed to be experiencing it as well
<kenvandine> but it's not anymore
<kenvandine> it logs out quickly now
<seb128> :/
<Laney> did you try a live session?
<Laney> that's what the bug title says
<kenvandine> nope, i know
<seb128> k, homework for you then :)
<kenvandine> in BUD we thought i might have a reproducer in the installed session, it was taking several minutes to logout
<kenvandine> magically went away
<seb128> could have to do with network timeouts or something, who knows
<jibel> shy bug, you scared it
<kenvandine> i'll look at the live session
<seb128> anyway it sounds like it needs more investigation, let's see what's the status next week
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hi
<Laney> I was typing some stuff and then my gnome-shell crashed
<Laney> so lost some of it
<Laney> sry
<Laney> • autopkgtest: we had some fallout from an upstream change which broke our -proposed pinning, Steve worked around that and I tried to fix upstream, first attempt was wrong and needs another go
<Laney> • autopkgtest 2: an openvswitch SRU exposed a bug in the upgrade process, worked a bit with IS to help get enough information to file a bug for that
<Laney> • reviewed / fed back / crushed / packaged the default wallpapers
<Laney> • reviewed / uploaded jibel's casper change to delay snapd refresh in live sessions
<Laney> • pkged gstreamer 1.14 final
<Laney> • helped Gunnar with some g-c-c fixes
<Laney> • https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1747717 - not in a position to reproduce due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1750465, will keep an eye
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1747717 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu Bionic) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-11ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned - gnome-menus -> ufw" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1750465 in ubuntu-mate-artwork (Ubuntu Artful) "upgrade attempting to process triggers out of order (package plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text 0.9.2-3ubuntu17 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> • https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1750846 - worked on that, still confused, might need someone else to look with me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1750846 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Bionic) "several g-s-d services are timing out when booting a live session" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> 🕒
<seb128> the price to pay for staying under the wayland session :p
<jibel> you don't need wayland to make it crash
<seb128> the shell crashing should take your session/apps down under xorg though
<seb128> Laney, the plymouth fix that landed is not enough for unblocking the gnome-menus one?
<Laney> no
<seb128> k, I need to nag Steve about that one then :p
<Laney> no gnome-shell core dump
<Laney> I just asked in #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> thx
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oh, and thanks Laney :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ fix for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1444313 (setting as default browser in snap fails) landed but Ken identified another issue: the firefox snap ships a copy of xdg-settings in usr/bin, which overrides the one in the core snap (this was fixed by him a while ago but somehow never propagated to the right branch)
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1444313 in Shell Integration "setting as default browser in snap fails" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.mozilla.org bug 1444313 in Shell Integration "setting as default browser in snap fails" [Normal, Resolved: Fixed] - Assigned to olivier
<ubot5> bug 1444313 in openstack-ansible "Incorrect ownership of /var/log/mysql" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444313
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated debs and snap in stable channel to 65.0.3325.181
<oSoMoN>   ∘ working on build failures in beta and dev channels, and investigating upstream change impacting widevine in dev branch
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ pushed 6.0.3 RC1 snap to the candidate channel, and issued call for testing (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-libreoffice-6-0-3/4604)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ preparing 5.4.6 SRU for artful
<oSoMoN> • other
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1757204 and bug #1757261
<cyphermox> willcooke: have we had animals to put on the slideshow yet?
<ubot5> bug 1757204 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "libindicator is not multi-arch aware" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757204
<ubot5> bug 1757261 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "libindicator FTBFS on bionic" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757261
<oSoMoN>   ∘ created https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 to land multi-arch awareness for libindicator and libappindicator: upstream chromium will soon require it
<oSoMoN>   ∘ no bionic milestoned bug
<oSoMoN> 🌻
<cyphermox> oh my, sorry, I didn't realize you were in a meeting
<willcooke> cyphermox, yeah, got the final ones yesterday.  Will do slideshow tomorrow
<cyphermox> ta
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN!
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • was on holidays for most of the week
<seb128> • spent friday catching up on things that happened during my holidays
<seb128> • debugged/fixed gnome-photos autopkgtest
<seb128> • looked at some packages blocked in proposed, poked some people about some issues
<seb128> • trello board review & updates
<seb128> • incoming bugs triaging
<seb128> • got the bolt 0.2 update ready
<seb128> • milestoned bugs
<seb128> ∘ bug #1726143, I didn't start on that one yet, for this week or next
<ubot5> bug 1726143 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu Bionic) "Automatic installation of samba fails with "could not find package libpam-smbpass"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726143
<seb128> ∘ bug #1756378, I can reproduce locally and I started debugging
<ubot5> bug 1756378 in udisks2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Udisks2 flacky test (regression from 2.7)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756378
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, are you around already?
<seb128> probably not
 * Laney wonders where tkamppeter is?
<Laney> somewhere exotic?
<seb128> Brazil?
<Laney> not unless he's visiting
<kenvandine> Austria these days
<Laney> ya
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> i.e. NO EXCUSE!
<seb128> ahah
<seb128> :)
<seb128> anyway, next!
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> who is also not here, but he sent his summary
<seb128> · Theme changes (all landed, a part from last change):
<seb128>   - Rewritten Ambiance-rw placssidebar to be simpler, more themeable and customizable and to be able to import it easily to support RTL languages:
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/places-sidebar-button-theming/+merge/341925
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/popover-tip-fix/+merge/341916
<seb128>   - Refactor of the window indicators theming, using svgs instead and scaled images to fix their usability and adding some padding to help clicking on them:
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/windowbuttons-bg-and-padding/+merge/342171
<seb128>   - Other theming stuff:
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/rtl-linked-buttons-fix/+merge/341881
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/list-theming/+merge/341003
<seb128> · Fixed a mutter hidpi + SSD decorations issue:
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/58
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 58 in mutter "theme: Scale titlebar spacing when computing x" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<seb128> · In the works (done, but need to cleanup) a fix for gtk to properly scale
<seb128>   -gtk-scaled images when they are used from style context (as mutter does with decorations)
<seb128> · Couple of stable releases for the telegram-desktop snap
<seb128> · Review of ken's desktop helpers branch:
<seb128>   - https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/103
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 103 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "If the user-dirs.* exists in the $REALHOME, link them into the snap's XDG_CONFIG_HOME." (comments: 1) [Open]
<seb128> · And some fun in my spare time to make the ubuntu-bot in this channel to support github and gitlab (added official, salsa and gnome so far), that you might have noticed during this meeting too:
<seb128>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-bots/github-support/+merge/342155
<seb128>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-bots/gitlab-support/+merge/342164
<seb128> · Had a talk at MERGE-it (a first time to try to meet all local FLOSS communities all together and in the same place) about Ubuntu and what
<seb128> we're doing. Here's my slides:
<seb128> https://github.com/merge-it/2018/blob/master/sito/content/talks/il-futuro-di-ubuntu/slides.pdf
<seb128> he also wrote about bug #1756826 which is only milestoned bug
<ubot5> bug 1756826 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "hangs when locate search provider matches a lot of files" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756826
<seb128> "there's some debugging to do in the locale
<seb128> search as per Laney's report and to cleanup the recent-files manager
<seb128> patch as upstream wants it too."
<seb128> said differently he didn't look at it yet
<seb128> thanks Trevinho!
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> - Fixing translation issues in new GNOME Software Permissions dialog
<seb128> - Reduce server queries for snap information (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.28.0-0ubuntu5)
<seb128> - Load installed snap icons from desktop files (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/commit/5c6da1249e7f708f7fa5ed7ff623cafb092bb4af)
<seb128> - Backporting GNOME Software categories to 16.04 (https://gitlab.gnome.org/robert.ancell/gnome-software/tree/categories-3-20)
<seb128> - Working on Ubuntu pages for a first run wizard (https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-initial-setup/log/?h=wip/rancell/ubuntu-welcome)
<seb128> dgadomski, tkamppeter, did one of you arrive?
<Laney> It's odd that that thing is a branch of g-i-s
<Laney> it's going to be a proper fork and not a big distro patch right?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> ok good
<jbicha> gnome-initial-setup allows for optional pages so it might even be upstreamable
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ did you talk to Robert about that?
<jbicha> I chatted very briefly with Robert about it
<kenvandine> i did
<seb128> kenvandine, he's going to upload it as a new package/source right?
<seb128> no distro patch g-i-s?
<seb128> not*
<kenvandine> he said it's easier to keep it as a big patch, especially if at some point we might want to ship g-i-s, but we could decide later
<kenvandine> he's keeping it mergable, basically
<kenvandine> we can totally upload it as a new package
<seb128> well the pages are subdirs
<kenvandine> but haven't gotten to that point yet
<seb128> k, let's rediscuss that out of the meeting
<seb128> I don't think we need everyone to have the discussion
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> or that we need to sort it out now
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> so next
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-incomings bugs review
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: rls-bb-incomings bugs review
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> on the unknown section the 3 first ones are under desktop/dx so we come back to them in a bit
<seb128> bug #1758712
<ubot5> bug 1758712 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "GNOME Builder Omnibar theming issue with Ambiance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758712
<seb128> (I subscribed desktop-packages to ubuntu-themes now, hopefully it make that listed under desktop on next refresh)
<jbicha> so Builder is a universe package, but it's high profile so I thought it might be worth looking into
<jbicha> upstream was upset earlier that the app looked really bad with Ambiance, but it's more useful now that listbox theming is improved
<seb128> I saw the upstream twitter, tried to ping him on IRC to tell that bug reports are a better place than twitter to report issues
<seb128> especially when he doesn't describe the issue
<seb128> anyway, yes, agreed, it would be nice to fix
<seb128> I guess that's one for our theme master, Trevinho, unless somebody else wants to take it?
<seb128> sounds like not, so it's for trevinho
<tkamppeter> hi
<Laney> :D
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, we are doing bug review, I come back to you after that section
<seb128> bug #1724439
<ubot5> bug 1724439 in Mutter "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_window_get_monitor() from ffi_call_unix64() from ffi_call() from gjs_invoke_c_function() from function_call()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724439
<seb128> duflu commented on that pointed to upstrema fixed in progress
<seb128> I'm going to assign that to him
<seb128> bug #1754671
<ubot5> bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<seb128> does anyone want to look at n-m?
<seb128> according to willcooke cyphermox is too busy to poke at that one
<jbicha> soyrry, not me either (the dropped patch was before my time) & I don't really have expertise there
<willcooke> yeah, spoke to awe about it as well.  His suggestion is that we try and get the patch upstream, but it's for a really old version, so needs someone to try and port it
<willcooke> or ask upstream to help port it
<seb128> well the upstream report on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746422 has quite some discussion/material
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746422 in IP and DNS config "[CVE-2018-1000135] Unencrypted DNS queries leaked outside full-tunnel VPN" [Normal,New]
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.gnome.org bug 746422 in IP and DNS config "[CVE-2018-1000135] Unencrypted DNS queries leaked outside full-tunnel VPN" [Normal, New] - Assigned to networkmanager-maint
<ubot5> bug 746422 in Odoo Addons (MOVED TO GITHUB) "[6.1 trunk] [hr_timesheet_sheet] : You can not sign in from an other date than today" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746422
<seb128> they commited what they consider half of a solution
<seb128> and are arguing on the second half
<seb128> ok, let's me randomly pick somebody then :p
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you think you could spare some hours to read the upstream comments/try to figure out the status?
<seb128> sorry to pick on you :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I can try
<seb128> thx!
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> bug #1758035
<ubot5> bug 1758035 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in g_realloc_n() from g_log_structured()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758035
<seb128> duflu think from timing that it might be a side effect of new glib
<seb128> I guess that's probably for duflu/trevinho unless Laney you want to have a look from the glib angle?
<seb128> I assign it to duflu for now, feel free to help him if you feel like you have a clue what could be going on
<Laney> it doesn't really have many details
<Laney> he can reassign it if he finds out more
<seb128> right
<seb128> bug #1735929
<ubot5> bug 1735929 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "security problems with incorrect permissions for ubuntu 17.10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735929
<seb128> I can take on this one
<seb128> bug #1748450
<ubot5> bug 1748450 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler(message="Connection to xwayland lost") from g_logv() from g_log() from <bug 1505409>" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748450
<seb128> "Connection to xwayland lost"
<seb128> that's wayland specific then
<seb128> and it lacks details due to apport issues, Daniel hope that the recent apport changes might lead to actual report of the xwayland issue
<seb128> I would suggest rls-bb-notfixing that one
<Laney> ok
<seb128> the issue is xwayland not gnome-shell, we can target the new reports when we get them
<seb128> thx
<Laney> close it altogether then?
<seb128> let me talk to duflu about that tomorrow
<seb128> I don't want to upset him
<seb128> I commented/tagged meanwhile
<seb128> bug #1757321
<ubot5> bug 1757321 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "udisks2 must depend on libblockdev-crypto2 and libblockdev-mdraid2 instead of suggests [Can't mount encrypted USB drive after upgrade to bionic]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757321
<Laney> we can't do anything about that
<seb128> right
<Laney> apart from nag the MIR and security team
<Laney> so it's not really within our control
<seb128> so what's the right status?
<Laney> dunno, I don't see how we can commit to it through the rls process
<Laney> needs to be worked as a Canonical management issue if it's to be prioiritised probably
<jbicha> jibel said we need the mdraid plugin too which requires an additional (maybe 2) MIRs (see my latest comments on that bug)
<Laney> spelling
<Laney> yes but we can't work MIR bugs through the rls process
<seb128> that leads to bug #1754422 though
<ubot5> bug 1754422 in volume-key (Ubuntu) "[MIR] volume-key" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754422
<seb128> where we can help
<didrocks> I'm afraid that the biggest blocker is the security side of those MIR
<seb128> they looked at it
<seb128> but tests are failing
<Laney> it is not clear if that is a requirement
<seb128> and we don't fail the build on failing tests
<Laney> there is no security review
<seb128> so I guess somebody needs to investigate those tests issues
<Laney> so even if the tests are made to pass somehow it is still blocked
<didrocks> I don't see security comments on it
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volume-key/+bug/1754422/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1754422 in volume-key (Ubuntu) "[MIR] volume-key" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> ah, the second one, not the first one
<seb128> does anybody want to poke at those tests?
<Laney> he just built it and pasted the output, this isn't really that helpful
<seb128> I think they are going to at least want to know why it's fine to have them failing
<seb128> or to have them fixed
<Laney> This process sucks
<Laney> If there was no testsuite there wouldn't be a problem
<Laney> So you are punished for having one really
<seb128> well maybe I'm assuming things
<seb128> and they are not going to ask for details
<seb128> anyway, let's skip that item for now
<jbicha> some upstreams have test suites that they know are broken, but no one has asked upstream here about it yet
<seb128> and I try to sort it out with willcooke to see if we can bribe the security team into doing extra reviews
<seb128> jbicha, can you ask upstream maybe?
<jbicha> I can file a bug at least, yes
<seb128> thx
<seb128> that will do for now
<seb128> next
<seb128> bug #1672297
<ubot5> bug 1672297 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672297
<didrocks> #metabug
<seb128> duflu assigned himself
<seb128> so I'm just going to milestone and untag
<Laney> is this the dramabug
<willcooke> yeah
<Laney> can we really commit to fixing that in our team?
<seb128> Daniel is good at poking and surfacing issues
<Laney> upstream have a performance hackfest coming up
<seb128> let him do his thing :)
<Laney> we probably just get the fixes from there
<seb128> right, Trevinho is going
<Laney> yes
<seb128> so let's assume it's being handled between duflu & Trevinho
<Laney> I don't know what the rls outcome is though
<Laney> ...
<Laney> ok then...
<seb128> I milestoned/assigned to duflu
<seb128> he can give us status updates in the next week
<seb128> works for you?
<Laney> no, I think rls bugs should be actionable and clear
<Laney> but it's not really up to me]
<seb128> ok, I talk to him tomorrow to know if there is a specific leak he's concerned about
<seb128> or if he wants to finish some investigation
<seb128> and we define what to do then
<seb128> k?
<seb128> let's sync up with him on the channel in the morning
<seb128> and let's keep moving, hour is closing!
<seb128> bug #1753078
<ubot5> bug 1753078 in libgtop2 (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in dump_gjs_stack_on_signal_handler() from __GI_raise() from __GI_abort() from glibtop_error_io_vr() from glibtop_error_io_r() from file_to_buffer() from glibtop_get_cpu_s()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753078
<seb128> jibel tagged it
<seb128> it's an issue due to a third party extension
<seb128> so I don't know if that deserves to be milestoned?
<didrocks> +1
<seb128> jibel, do have e.u.c metrics telling us it's important enough that we should work on it?
<didrocks> well, ideally, it shouldn't crash G-S, but I think not something we should tackle on our side
<jibel> seb128, not this one, I tagged it because libgtop was involved
<seb128> Trevinho is looking at making the shell robust when it can and fixing errors
<jibel> and well ... because my system crashed several times :)
<seb128> k, let's keep it on the list, I'm going to have a look at where the issue is/if that's something we should fix in libgtop
<seb128> we can rediscuss it next week once we have more context
<seb128> bug #1750403
<ubot5> bug 1750403 in casper (Ubuntu) "Live Session - Increased memory usage with preinstalled snap (fails to start with - gnome-session timeout)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750403
<seb128> jibel, do you want to own that one?
<seb128> since you started poking at it and raising issues to the snap team
<jibel> seb128, sure
<seb128> thx
<seb128> bug #1754125
<ubot5> bug 1754125 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox stays running in the background after quit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754125
<willcooke> I'm now -1 on dropping those patches.
<didrocks> that was a design request
<didrocks> mpt, in 2009
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think that's important enough to be milestoned
<jbicha> from yesterday, it sounded like mpt was fine with the patch being dropped now though
<didrocks> (first for Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and then on ubuntu itself)
<willcooke> You still have control via the the whateveritscalled where the notifications go
<Laney> stop
<seb128> didrocks, one argument was that the indicator under unity was part of the playing experience but that it is not the same under GNOME
<Laney> you should discuss the actual bug outside of the meeting
<didrocks> seb128: true
<jbicha> ok, we could defer for 18.10 anyway
<willcooke> what laney said
<willcooke> untag and move on
<seb128> I proposed rls-bb-notfixing
<Laney> yep
<seb128> we can discuss it more later
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> thanks
<seb128> bug #1756006
<ubot5> bug 1756006 in systemd (Ubuntu) "FFe: Support suspend-to-hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756006
<jbicha> I added the tag because it's requesting that we grab an unreviewed g-s-d patch
<seb128> same, I think we should discuss/review it
<seb128> but it's an AOB topic
<jbicha> maybe this hasn't been discussed with the Desktop Team yet??!
<seb128> not a rls-bb bug
<willcooke> I agree seb128
<seb128> not it hasn't
<seb128> let's discuss it off meeting
<jbicha> ok
<jibel> seb128, re errors.u.c and gnome-shell, lot of crashes fail to retrace so maybe the libgtop issue is buried somewhere there. For instance https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2018.04&package=gnome-shell&period=month
<seb128> jibel, did you talk to bdmurray about those retracers failures see if we can get them sorted out?
<seb128> bug #1755514
<ubot5> bug 1755514 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Clicking the "Additional Printer Settings…" button launches system-config-printer multiple times" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755514
<seb128> that sounds like a bug worth fixing for tkamppeter
<seb128> but not a release concern
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> untagging/assigned to tkamppeter?
<seb128> not milestoned
<tkamppeter> seb128, this is most probably not in system-config-printer but in gnome-control-center.
<Laney> heheh
<seb128> right, but it's probably easy to fix
<Laney> that bug is funny
<seb128> and an opportunity to learn some GTK :)
<didrocks> yeah, I guess an easy introductionary bug for a GTK beginner :)
<jbicha> you want more printer settings? ok, here's more!!
<Laney> It might actually be one worth taking though
<Laney> easy and we shouldn't release with it if possible
<Laney> hopefully easy...
<tkamppeter> seb128, To the printers part of g-c-c a button was added which should fire up s-c-p when clicking it, so that one can do adjustments which are not supported by g-c-c.
<seb128> tkamppeter, well maybe s-c-p should not open again but focus the existing instance when called again?
<kenvandine> yeah, focus existing instance
<kenvandine> +1
<tkamppeter> seb128, the problem here seems that if one clicks the button when s-c-p is already running, a second instance of s-c-p gets started, but what should happen is simply take the window of the running s-c-p to the front.
<Laney> it certainly shouldn't launch 7 instances
<Laney> NO
<Laney> it launches it 7 times!
<didrocks> Laney: only 3 for me :(
<seb128> urg
<Laney> haha
<jbicha> I counted 5 :)
<Laney> right but it's not "shouldn't launch new instances"
<Laney> it's clear one click should launch a maximum of one new instance
<Laney> maybe zero depending on the single instance semantics required
<didrocks> well, 2 bugs anyway :) (or 1 bug, one feature request to be single-instance)
<Laney> if s-c-p wants to be single instance it can implement that itself
<Laney> the fix in g-c-c is to launch it once only
<Laney> imo
<seb128> wfm
<didrocks> I guess we are all saying the same thing differently :)
<Laney> so I do vote for taking it
<Laney> fwiw
<seb128> how can I nominate another chair for the meeting?
<tkamppeter> This looks more like that as long as the button is held down it repeatedly launches s-c-p, meaning that how long a user holds down the left mouse button when doiung a single mouse click determines how many instances of s-c-p get started. This is clearly a bug of g-c-c.
<Laney> #chair foo
<seb128> #chair kenvandine willcooke
<meetingology> Current chairs: kenvandine seb128 willcooke
<seb128> kenvandine, willcooke, can you guys do that bug and bug #1759008
<ubot5> bug 1759008 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Revert automatic suspend by default for bionic?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759008
<seb128> and the AOB
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I need to go :/
<seb128> that took longer than the hour
<kenvandine> bye seb128!
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> cheers seb
<seb128> I read the scrollback/comment once I'm back in half an hour
<seb128> sorry
<willcooke> k, so that auto suspend bug
<tkamppeter> For the prevention of two distinct clicks starting s-c-p twice I also suggest to fix g-c-c. I think apps do not have to contain a protection against being started twice in itself.
<seb128> willcooke, we didn't wrap on the previous one
<willcooke> oh
<seb128> Laney suggests to milestone
<seb128> we should decide on that
<seb128> (and bbl on that note)
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, yes, that's probably an easy fix
<willcooke> yeah, lets milestone.  tkamppeter are you OK to look in to it?
<seb128> and for the record I vote +1 on disabling autosuspend by default, unless moving mouse/using keyboard wakes up the machine as it does on windows
<kenvandine> but it's also probably desirable to make s-c-p single instance
<kenvandine> 2 separate things
<jbicha> seb128: what about on battery power?
<willcooke> hold on, let's finish the printing one
<Laney> ok I'll just nominate it
<willcooke> thanks Laney, I was just about to
<willcooke> but you carry on
<willcooke> lets fix it
<Laney> done
<willcooke> ta
<willcooke> Last one then I think
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+bug/1759008
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759008 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Revert automatic suspend by default for bionic?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> sorry for the long bug
<jbicha> my proposal is we disable autosuspend for AC power and we also disable autosuspend in the live session
<jbicha> not sure about Seb's opinion, but I think there is widespread support for the idea of autosuspend on battery power
<willcooke> From an OEM perspective, they will probably have to have this on in order to meet energy star, but that's a different problem.  I'll speak to them about that.
<jbicha> I believe Fedora is disabling in their live session and are still discussing whether to defer autosuspend-on-AC to Fedora 29 (in 6 months)
<willcooke> Is there an associated setting to turn auto suspend off?
<tkamppeter> bug 1755514 updated.
<ubot5> bug 1755514 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Bionic) "Clicking the "Additional Printer Settings…" button launches system-config-printer multiple times" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755514
<jbicha> willcooke: yes, the setting is in Settings > Power > Automatic Suspend. It just won't work for the login screen if no one is logged in graphically
<tkamppeter> willcooke, kenvandine, best is if the fix could be done by the one who implemented the button or someone who generally works on g-c-c.
<willcooke> My personal feeling is that auto suspend would be annoying.  So I'm +1 of reverting auto suspend
<jbicha> we could also have a different default setting for GDM (it's just gsettings for the system GDM user basically)
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, it's probably a really simple fix, i'll look at it
<willcooke> plus there are likely to be other bugs crop up like the GNOME Disks one
<willcooke> so I think it's safer to not auto suspend
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, OK, thanks.
<Laney> sorry to spoil the party, but we're supposed to be discussing if it should be milestoned
<Laney> this meeting is alerady 1h23 long
<jbicha> willcooke: running out of battery because your computer happily went from 100% to 0% is also annoying
<Laney> and I think the answer is yes please
<willcooke> Laney, yeah as the bug stands "revert auto suspend" then yes
<willcooke> jbicha, in that case people can change their settings
<willcooke> I've targetted it
<willcooke> and I'll find someone to work on it
<jbicha> willcooke: we should obviously do the right thing by default though
<Laney> discuss it after!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jbicha> willcooke: you can assign me
<willcooke> done thanks jbicha
<willcooke> I think that's all then
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything that needs talking about right now?
<jbicha> not from me
<didrocks> nope
<tkamppeter> My weekly items, or should I send them by e-mail?
<Laney> just let's please try to keep the rls bug review going faster in future
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-27 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<Laney> - should we commit to fixing this bug for the release - yes or no, if yes, who
<willcooke> tkamppeter, please paste
<Laney> if it needs talking about, do it after
<willcooke> Laney, +1 thanks
<Laney> ok go
<tkamppeter> - Milestone Bugs: Fix for the CUPS crash bug 1750514 (and some other crash bugs which I reported upstream later) will come with CUPS 2.2.7, to be released most probably tomorrow.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: cups-browsed recognized CUPS queues via ipp://.../printers/<name> URI, now discovered that IPP printer HP LaserJet M1212nf uses such an URI, too (instead of the usual ipp://.../ipp/print), bug 1731417. Working on a fix (CUPS queue should be recognized by printer-type TXT field).
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting Summit 2018: Booked the travel, invited speakers, Michael Vrhel from Ghostscript/MuPDF and Sean Kau from Chrome OS.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Reviewed student's proposal drafts. All the 8 pre-selected OpenPrinting students have submitted their final proposal to Google.
<ubot5> bug 1750514 in cups (Ubuntu Bionic) "cupsd (11) ippCopyAttribute → copy_attrs → copy_printer_attrs → get_printer_attrs → cupsdProcessIPPRequest" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750514
<ubot5> bug 1731417 in hplip (Ubuntu) "Installed network printer removed automatically when turned off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731417
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 27 15:27:31 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-03-27-14.00.moin.txt
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> Right
<willcooke> Rhythmbox
<willcooke> I think we should keep the patch now.  You can still control it via the notifications area thingy
<willcooke> which is analogous to the app indicator
<willcooke> and people are probably used to that behavour now
<jbicha> that's fine with me. We can discuss dropping the patch again early in 18.10 cycle
<willcooke> When I spoke to m_pt about it yesterday, we didnt look at the notifcations area
<willcooke> so I didn't give him the whole picture
<willcooke> ack, lets do that jbicha
<willcooke> jbicha, have you seen anything like this in your emoji testing?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1759286
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759286 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird shows large overlay emoji's whilst downloading mail" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> willcooke: +1
<jbicha> willcooke: yes, it's a Mozilla bug, I can look up a bug number later for it
<willcooke> ah nice one, thanks jbicha
<jbicha> but someone should check if it's still reproducible with the Thunderbird beta ppa
<willcooke> jbicha,  I will ask Alex to do that
<willcooke> (who reported that bug)
<willcooke> jbicha, done, he's going to test
<jbicha> tkamppeter: why did you mark LP: #1755514 as invalid for s-c-p? Is there any good reason a user would want to have more than 2 windows of that app open?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1755514 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Bionic) "Clicking the "Additional Printer Settings…" button launches system-config-printer multiple times" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755514
<jbicha> jibel: are you interested in filing the MIR bugs for libbytesize (and I assume thin-provisioning-tools) if you think we need libblockdev-mdraid2 installed
<didrocks> jibel: thx!
<jbicha> seb128: 💯 thanks for fixing gnome-photos :)
<seb128> jbicha, np! sorry for not doing it in Debian :)
<seb128> (just back, reading the backlog)
<jbicha> well do you want to do it in Debian? :) (otherwise I can)
<seb128> too busy this week so feel free to do it
<jbicha> ok, next cycle, we'll get you doing Debian uploads again :)
<seb128> but once we are over the crazy part of the cycle I'm going to try to get more familiar with the debian git workflow and work more directly there
<seb128> +1
<Laney> haha
<Laney> once he stops using his steam powered laptop
<Laney> / actual turing machine / abacus
<seb128> lol
<seb128> one needs to keep warm in winter!
<seb128> jbicha, autosuspend on battery makes sense to me, that's not a situation where you can let the machine do work anyway
<seb128> and having your battery empty when you pick the laptop is annoying
<jbicha> do you have an opinion on whether we should disable autosuspend-on-battery for 1. the live session and 2. GDM ?
<seb128> not really, I think it's fine on gdm, unsure about the live session
<seb128> I would keep it enable for all cases
<Laney> night!
<didrocks> good night Laney
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> night all
<seb128> night
<didrocks> good night seb128
<jbicha> mpt: Please advise, for 18.04 installer: "Minimal install" or "Minimal installation" see last comments at LP: #1758082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1758082 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Update ubiquity's Minimal Install page to match the spec" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758082
<ginggs> Hi! Is this change in behaviour known/expected? LP: #1759325
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1759325 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "PC suspends after 20 minutes at the login screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759325
<jbicha> ginggs: yes, it's a duplicate of LP: #1759008
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1759008 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "Revert automatic suspend by default for bionic?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759008
<ginggs> jbicha: thanks!
<jbicha> ginggs: in discussion today, we are leaning towards keeping auto-suspend while on battery power only
<jbicha> for 18.04. We may reconsider for future Ubuntu releases
<ginggs> jbicha: sounds reasonable
 * Trevinho is back 
<tsimonq2> Heyo!
<Trevinho> .... In the other side
 * jbicha waves hi across the pond
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hey, would you please very kindly propose a stable-release-exception for snapd-glib? Thanks!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Soooooo, about that snapd-glib update in xenial - are the deprecations going to cause any problems?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Can you please translate "Hmm"? ;)
<jbicha> 🙃
<jbicha> so I had this other idea, what if we told dh_translations to use --always-make in its  make pot  rule
<jbicha> maybe that would fix the "make[1]: 'gnome-online-accounts.pot' is up to date." issue
<jbicha> and if it works maybe that would be a good change that won't have bad side effects :)
<jbicha> do you want to give that a try? I hadn't gotten around to testing it yet
<jbicha> 🤔
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Are you talking about adding an option, so we could say in debian/rules:
<GunnarHj> dh_translations --always-make
<GunnarHj> ?
<jbicha> I'm talking about (I think it's) line 112 of /usr/bin/dh_translations
<jbicha> and just adding that make option to that line without offering any switch to dh_translations to turn it on or off
<jbicha> line 126 too I guess
<GunnarHj> jbicha: My turn to say "hmm". I suspect (will look in a minute) that it's po/Makefile in the package which feels satisfied with the existing .pot file.
<jbicha> here's the documentation for that option: https://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/Options-Summary.html
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Maybe change line 112 from
<GunnarHj> @cmd=('make', $domain . '.pot');
<GunnarHj> to
<GunnarHj> @cmd=('make', $domain . '.pot-update');
<GunnarHj> would work in this case. But I'm not able to tell if that's generally applicable and/or if it could have unwanted side-effects. My feeling right now is that we should fix gnome-online-accounts now, and consider that change together with other necessary changes to dh_translations later.
<jbicha> I really don't like your gnome-online-accounts patch
<jbicha> it concerns me that we could have the same issue with other packages
<GunnarHj> jbicha: It would apply only to packages where we add translatable strings via patches.
<jbicha> right, one of the big reasons we have LP translations is so that we can do that
<GunnarHj> And where, at the same time, the .pot file is included in upstream source.
<jbicha> (Debian GNOME is hesitant to take some of our patches because it would leave untranslated strings)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I see your point. Maybe you are right, and I'm too cautious. Consult with seb128 tomorrow?
<jbicha> yes, feel free to talk to him about this
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Another thing: Won't the Help icon be included in Dock by default?
<jbicha> yes, why?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: When I created a new user an hour or so ago, it didn't show up. I'm wondering because we say in the slideshow that it exists.
<jbicha> 🤔
<jbicha> it works here. That would be a major bug and really unexpected behavior
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, good. Admittedly I didn't test on a fresh install, even if it's updated. Maybe I'll confirm on a fresh one.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-28
<RAOF> I gotta say, I'm a *big* fan of the way Mutter “application not responding” dialogs sitting on the top of a background window eat all mouse clicks for the foreground application.
<jamesh> is that wayland or X?
<RAOF> X
<duflu> RAOF: Sounds like the foreground window has reverted to being a non-reactive actor. So clicks pass through it. We've fixed one similar bug already and have others unresolved
<RAOF> duflu: Entirely possible.
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel !
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<jibel> didrocks, I'm reviewing jbicha's branch Ubiquity, then I think we can do a release that include the new page and the telemetry stuff
<jibel> branch of*
<jibel> Afternoon duflu
<duflu> Correct
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> jibel: excellent! is the FFe approved?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, jibel, didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> seems not, but the release team hasn't been suscribed it seems
<jibel> Bonjour oSoMoN
<didrocks> jibel: added info and paperwork on bug #1755456
<ubot5> bug 1755456 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Optional recording/sending of installer&system details to help improving Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755456
<jibel> didrocks, thanks
<jibel> didrocks, this bug needs more documentation according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_upstream_versions
<duflu> Ah crap. Instead of profiling my memory diff I had a look at the memory total for gnome-shell. And 70% of it is from PulseAudio (!?)
<duflu> Until you use gnome-shell for a bit. Then the graphics memory usage becomes the bigger issue
<didrocks> jibel: seb128 filed it, I think it's how he was doing when it's not a new upstream (as another upstream than us) version, let's see with him
<mpt> jbicha, done
<duflu> koza, got the meeting notification 1 hour early... regardless, are we meeting?
<willcooke> duflu, koza - anything to talk Bluetooth today?  Do we need to meet?
<willcooke> also morning
<koza> duflu, oh, another change of time
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<koza> willcooke: we could skip
<koza> willcooke: only thing i have is that the bloody speaker has arrived :)
<koza> and has some issues
<willcooke> koza, you think it's that speaker?
<koza> noidea yet
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> I dont have anything
<koza> lets skip then
 * willcooke gets on with the slide show
<duflu> And good morning willcooke, koza
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<duflu> sup Laney
<willcooke> allo allo
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hi seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> willcooke, duflu, koza, sorry got delayed ... did you do the bluetooth meeting? is it over? anything interesting?
<seb128> hey willcooke didrocks
<duflu> seb128, skipped it
<seb128> good, I don't think there is much bluetooth changes/work ongoing atm
<duflu> Although it should be 50 minutes from now in theory
<seb128> we are pretty much settled for bionic
<seb128> DST fun right?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, https://chromium-review.googlesource.com/c/chromium/src/+/532294
<willcooke> oSoMoN, Am I reading that right - did they merge it at last?
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<duflu> I think the status is still merge conflict
<oSoMoN> willcooke, not quite, they didn't merge it yet
<oSoMoN> willcooke, it's an updated patch set, but what's really interesting is that it comes from a google engineer
<oSoMoN> whereas the original patch was by someone from intel
<oSoMoN> so it looks like google is showing some interest at last
<duflu> Hurrah
<duflu> willcooke, worlds collide: bug 1759497
<ubot5> bug 1759497 in PulseAudio "80% (512MB) of gnome-shell's memory mappings at start up are due to PulseAudio" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759497
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> duflu, that seems excessive indeed
<willcooke> duflu, whaaa?!?!  odd
<duflu> It could just be address space and not real memory
<duflu> But still, lots of address space
<willcooke> Could this be related to us running pulse under GDM as well for a11y?  Oh, no hold on, I think I've got that backwards, we *don't* start PA & BlueZ in GDM.
<seb128> no, that's part of the gnome-shell user process mapping
<seb128> if I understand correctly
<duflu> willcooke, gnome-shell uses libcanberra for sound(?) which uses pulseaudio
<duflu> It's an upstream thing, hardcoded in there
<duflu> On a related note, what is goa-daemon and why does it use 96GB of address space?
<seb128> welcome to webkit
<seb128> it's the daemon handling online accounts
<seb128> duflu, webkitgtk upstream said that when we were discussing the webkit/ulimit issue impacting deja-dup
<seb128> <mcatanzaro>	seb128: Just address space
<seb128> <mcatanzaro>	It's not actually just a spectre mitigation, it's also a general security feature
<seb128> <mcatanzaro>	Looks like it's allocating 144 GiB of address space. If I've done my division right.
<willcooke> getting faster as this now: https://imgur.com/a/BXgpf
<duflu> That's wacky, but potentially safe if there's no real memory needed behind most of it
<seb128> right
<duflu> Even Chrome only needs 1.2GB
<duflu> per process :P
<duflu_> My DSL is broken. Oddly at 5pm two days in a row
<duflu_> Did I miss anything?
<willcooke> duflu, nothing
<seb128> duflu, should bug #1748450 be marked as invalid for gnome-shell since that's an xwayland issue?
<ubot5> bug 1748450 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler(message="Connection to xwayland lost") from g_logv() from g_log() from <bug 1505409>" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748450
<duflu> seb128, no. Xwayland and gnome-shell are co-dependent so when one crashes the other does too. It's not always easy to tell who crashed first
<duflu> that's what the apport fix will help with
<seb128> oh ok, I though that it was clear from the error that gnome-shell was hitting the sigtrap because it losts the connection to xwayland
<seb128> which meant xwayland went away first
<duflu> seb128, but with built-in crash handling you could bounce between each more than once. So it's not obvious who crashed first, or how many times
<duflu> Perhaps Xwayland dies because gnome-shell was in the process of dying already
<seb128> k, I see
<seb128> let's see if we get better reports now that the apport changes landed then
<seb128> well, if gnome-shell was already down, would it still sigtrap due to xwayland going away?
<seb128> anyway let's hope we get better reports that tell us more
<duflu> seb128, yes a process can crash multiple times in its lifetime if it caught its own the first time
<duflu> I think we might need to check and remove any self-crash handling
<duflu> It's always a dumb idea to have such things
<seb128> right
<duflu> Xorg is the bigger offender
<duflu> And then there's the other big problem of X errors being delayed and you never know where they originated
<darkxst> duflu, you can obviously force xorg errors to be synchronous, but that doesnt work in a apport world etc
<duflu> darkxst, yeah. A good system is one that is always-on in production
<duflu> Although I don't think the origin of any X errors should matter in this case. We should always expect X errors, and we should be able to survive them
 * duflu runs away
<darkxst> duflu, just to be clear this is the greeter (gdm) session crashing?
<seb128> he left, and I think we don't know, it's bug #1748450
<ubot5> bug 1748450 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler(message="Connection to xwayland lost") from g_logv() from g_log() from <bug 1505409>" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748450
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128
<seb128> GunnarHj, I rechanged e-d-s/did an upload, that worked, .po are being imported
<seb128> GunnarHj, see https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/evolution-data-server/+imports
<seb128> GunnarHj, also "make template.update-pot" is not a strandard target in the inltool world afaik
<GunnarHj> seb128: Nice. Hope that the upstream link does not get re-enabled again..
<seb128> yeah, I don't know why/how that happened
<seb128> are you sure your changed worked? like launchpad didn't timeout or something?
<GunnarHj> seb128: That has nothing to do with intltool. It's the command used when intltool is not made use of.
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry that I didn't comment on bug #1751820 earlier, I was on vac some days and things have been crazy here otherwise, I'm doing that now
<ubot5> bug 1751820 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "Teach dh_translations how to deal with meson" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751820
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm not sure I understand the question then
<seb128> GunnarHj, what I meant is
<seb128>  LC_ALL=C make -C eog-3.18.2/po eog.pot-update
<seb128> make: Entering directory '/tmp/eog-3.18.2/po'
<seb128> make: *** No rule to make target 'eog.pot-update'.  Stop.
<seb128> $ LC_ALL=C make -C eog-3.18.2/po eog.pot
<seb128> make: Entering directory '/tmp/eog-3.18.2/po'
<seb128> INTLTOOL_EXTRACT="/usr/bin/intltool-extract" XGETTEXT="/usr/bin/xgettext" srcdir=. /usr/bin/intltool-update --gettext-package eog --pot
<darkxst> seb128, yeh that is gdm again
<seb128> GunnarHj, was your question specific to meson projetcs?
<seb128> projects
<darkxst> seb128, aapart from the apport noise are there any real reports of issues?
<seb128> darkxst, not that I know but often we don't get user feedback about segfaults out of apport/whoopsie reports
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, my question was specific to good old build system which makes use of po/Makefile instead of intltool. But it looks like I'd better test before talking more about that topic. ;)
<darkxst> seb128, that has been ongoing for a few cycles before you guys switched back to GNOME, I never managed to find the cause though
<seb128> :/
<seb128> I don't even understand why we need xwayland under gdm
<darkxst> mutter is entirely dependant on Xwayland, upstream were working to decouple that but that work seems to have stagnated
<seb128> k :/
<darkxst> I have next week off work, so might try and look into a bit more, if there are any other nasty bugs let me know
<seb128> GunnarHj, commented on that dh_translations bug, I don't know if we can figure out how to get the domain from meson introspect in a robust way, if we can't maybe we should add a --domain to dh_translations and just specify the domain by hand in the rules for those projects, would be cleaner that the overrides copied around
<seb128> darkxst, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html and http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html are lists worth looking at if you are interested in flagged issues
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah... The other problem is figuring out the build dir. I suppose that also that would need to be passed to dh_translations.
<GunnarHj> seb128: But it feels like a post release thing.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't think we would have an issue adding that --domain option before release, it's not changing an existing behaviour
<seb128> then we probably don't need to replace the hacks now
<seb128> next time we update those packages/merge
<seb128> GunnarHj, the builddir we could use the obj-arch by default and override manually if needed yes
<darkxst> seb128, hmm I never seen those before, are they new(ish)
<GunnarHj> seb128: But dh_translations is a perl script. Does it understand that variable?
<seb128> darkxst, no, some years old at least
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, I'm sure there is a way to query the arch tripplet from perl :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: 15 years ago I might have known how. Now I don't. :(
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, I'm not saying that you are the one that need to do that work
<seb128> I'm going to try to help having a look
<seb128> adding the --domain would be a first step and probably easier
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll be happy to help if I can, but you or somebody else needs to help with the approach.
<seb128> k
<Mirv> jbicha: right, I guess I could upload 0.28.1 as well with lighter testing, as the only other 0.28.1 changes are two translation updates and adding "static" to one function
<jbicha> Mirv: please :)
<Mirv> will do
<darkxst> seb128, some years is indistinct, keeping I mind I didnt have internet for 18months of the last 2 years!
<seb128> darkxst, I don't remember but my emails suggest it was started in 2011
<Laney> this glib test failure sucks
<Laney> AND I forgot my lunch at home
<seb128> :/
<darkxst> hmm i had internet in 2011
<willcooke> I'm trying to build GNOME Software with a patch I got from Robert for the slideshow.  I've git cloned it, applied the patch, now... how the heck do I build this thing?
<willcooke> ah, meson
<jibel> jbicha, Hi, can you update lp:~jbicha/ubiquity/update-updates-page following latest changes from m_pt? also there are periods missing at the end of the label of the radio buttons to perfectly match the spec.
<jibel> other than that it's ready to merge
<jbicha> jibel: yes, I'm working on that now
<seb128> willcooke, meson builddir && cd builddir && ninja ?
<jibel> jbicha, thanks
<willcooke> seb128, ta, I'll try that.  Looks like I need to build in 1804
<seb128> willcooke, you are trying to build a binary or a package?
<willcooke> my bloody 1804 machine keeps going to sleep
<willcooke> seb128, just a binary will be fine for now
<seb128> willcooke, I would rather start from the source package and add the patch
<seb128> k, then meson might be what you need
<willcooke> I'll try the source package approach, that might be easier in the long run
<seb128> willcooke, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DjSrN98Y4r/ is what the package does, if you want to build with the same options
<seb128> you might set some plugin to false for local testing
<xnox> I like the new picker!
<xnox> looks awesome, and nice icons
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> xnox, picker?
<jbicha> acheronuk: ping
<xnox> seb128, the whatever that "google-chrome" shows when one tries to attach file to a gmail e.g. "open/browse a file" dialog
<acheronuk> jbicha: pong
<seb128> xnox, ah, that sounds like a chrome thing :)
<xnox> but it's a gnome thing
<xnox> let me get a screenshot, or trigger it elsewhere
<jbicha> acheronuk: can I change your "Minimal Install" to "Minimal installation" to match the updated gtk string?
<willcooke> seb128, what's that metapackage that brings in all the deb tools, like fakeroot etc?
<xnox> seb128, Super -> search for evince; launch; Ctrl-O -> see the dialog that pops up with loads of small icons column, then subdirs as a sidebar
<xnox> oooh, and it has some orange highlits
<jbicha> I am rebasing the ubiquity merge proposal so it will have fewer commits and changes to be easier to read
<acheronuk> jbicha: please do. I prefer that, but decided not to change while it was being debated
 * xnox ponders if i have a weird ass nautilus extension and/or customizations
<willcooke> seb128, ignore, it's building
<seb128> willcooke, I don't know of one, you can apt-get build-dep gnome-software though
<seb128> if you have a deb-src enable
<willcooke> yeah build-essential didnt bring fakeroot in
<willcooke> but that's all I was missing
<seb128> xnox, oh, that's a theme update from Trevinho :)
<jbicha> acheronuk: gtk uses "What apps would you like to install to start with?" qt uses "Which applications would you like to start with?" is that intentional?
<willcooke> seb128, woot, it work
<willcooke> seb128, I used the deb-buildpackage
<seb128> :)
<seb128> does the patch work as well? ;)
<willcooke> it does!
<seb128> nice
<acheronuk> jbicha: yes, KDE is much more applications still than apps
<jbicha> 🙄
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, I don't know if you noticed but the cups update isn't migrating because the autopkgtest are failing, see
<seb128> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/c/cups/20180328_101808_e6118@/log.gz
<seb128> "                 FAIL stderr: lpadmin: Raw queues are deprecated and will stop working in a future version of CUPS."
<seb128> tkamppeter, those warnings are writting on stderr which makes the test fail, either you need to write on stdout, or filter out, or allow writting on stderr
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I've prepared a LO 5.4.6 build for artful (SRU: bug #1759404), would you be able to upload it for me? https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/libreoffice-5.4.6/
<ubot5> bug 1759404 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu) "[SRU] libreoffice 5.4.6 for artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759404
<oSoMoN> I've built it in a PPA, verified that autopkgtests pass (on amd64) and successfully ran the manual test plan
<oSoMoN> btw, is there a way to request an autopkgtest run for a package in a PPA? that would be super useful
<oSoMoN> Laney, you probably know ^
<seb128> oSoMoN, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration#Testing_against_a_PPA
<jbicha> acheronuk: I updated my merge proposal and new PPA packages (bionic3) are building https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/temp-ubiquity/+packages
<oSoMoN> seb128, perfect, thanks!
<seb128> oSoMoN, yw!
<oSoMoN> it would work if I were allowed to upload libreoffice… seb128, mind running this for me? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=artful&arch=amd64&package=libreoffice&ppa=osomon/lo-test&trigger=libreoffice/1:5.4.6-0ubuntu0.17.10.1~ppa1
<oSoMoN> (I will request PPU for libreoffice someday, it's on my to-do list)
<seb128> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> cheers
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> thanks kenvandine
<jbicha> acheronuk: new PPA packages are published now
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey, mind pushing your g-c-c changes to the vcs? I had to revert my commits
<kenvandine> didrocks, sorry!
<kenvandine> will do
<didrocks> kenvandine: no worry, I was wondering why I got a reject :)
<seb128> that's annoying when it happens :/
<kenvandine> didrocks, done
<didrocks> thx!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sponsored
<oSoMoN> cheers!
<xnox> seb128, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1756006 -> if and when it is approved, i can do the systemd upload with relevant changes. But that FFe is not yet approved, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1756006 in systemd (Ubuntu) "FFe: Support suspend-to-hibernate" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> xnox, right, looks like Lukaz wanted and UIFe, maybe GunnarHj can help you with that
<seb128> well I think the systemd change doesn't impact the UI
<seb128> then g-s-d ... dunno if adding an enum is user visibile/reflecting on g-c-c choices (but then we need a string added there I guess)
<jbicha> jibel: I added an updated screenshot (and merge proposal) to LP: #1758082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1758082 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Update ubiquity's Minimal Install page to match the spec" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758082
<jbicha> seb128: gnome-control-center hard-codes the list of Power options, so there won't be a new string there unless we add it
<seb128> that's what I though
<willcooke> jbicha, we've got the OK from product management to drop the Amazon web app from the minimal session.
<willcooke> congrats!
<willcooke> ;)
<jbicha> 🎉
<didrocks> and committed! :)
<willcooke> oSoMoN, there seem to be no scroll bars in LO Impress when you shrink the window from full screen.  Have you seen that one?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, they're back once I restarted it
<GunnarHj> seb128: For now I take it that we await the LP update of gettext instead of playing with a hack.
<seb128> GunnarHj, we can do that and revisit in a week
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah - suppose you by "do that" mean wait. ;)
<seb128> right
<GunnarHj> Ack.
<willcooke> xnox, I've got the slideshow ready, but I updated the text slightly on the Software slide - do I need to do anything about that?
<xnox> willcooke, last time i touched this, it was eons ago. If you run the previewer from the branch, if you see what you are expecting to see, it should be all just fine.
<xnox> willcooke, i can review the branch, if you want....
<willcooke> thanks xnox
<willcooke> oh, my bad, it was cyphermox who pinged about it yesterday ^
<cyphermox> as xnox said
<oSoMoN> willcooke, weird, if you manage to reproduce please file a bug
<cyphermox> the previewer helps a lot to make sure things look the way they should, sometimes spacing can be a little odd
<Trevinho> xnox: yeah is the file sector sidebar, even in nautilus... Based in ambiance-rw. There might be some improvements to do, but after you got used to, it's nice
<xnox> Trevinho, i liked from the first time I saw it!
<Trevinho> Good :-)
<willcooke> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1759601  I checked with the testing tool, and it all looks good to my eyes.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759601 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver Mascot" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jibel, the gnome-menus update issue, do you get steps where you can still trigger it without hitting the plymouth issue that is blocking L_aney to investigate?
<jibel> seb128, I can try to find steps. I'd like to finish the review of ubiquity today but planned to work on upgrades tomorrow and fraiday. I'll check if I can find steps that do not hit the plymouth issue.
<cyphermox> willcooke: cool, will review after lunch
<willcooke> cyphermox, merci!
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone
<seb128> jibel, thanks, thursday or friday sounds good
<jibel> jbicha, I merged the "update & software" page. Thanks for your work!
<jibel> jbicha, can you drive the uife
<jibel> ?
<jbicha> um, I thought it was provisionally accepted based on fixing Kubuntu
<jibel> I see nothing in the bug report and ubuntu-release is not subscribed
<jibel> otherwise i'll do it tomorrow morning
<jbicha> I'm interpreting comments #4 and #14
<jbicha> Laney: do you want to reconfirm the UIFE for LP: #1758082 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1758082 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Update ubiquity's Minimal Install page to match the spec" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758082
<willcooke> gnight all
<jibel> jbicha, ah sorry, I missed #4. It's all good then. thanks
 * jibel -> EOD
<jbicha> cool, thanks for reviewing :)
<seb128> good work guys!
<oSoMoN> EOD, have a good evening everyone
<jbicha> Trevinho: do you want to close LP: #1689239 now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1689239 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Headerbar used as toolbars in unity are missing proper css classes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689239
<Trevinho> jbicha: correct
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: hey, just to know... Will you do something for https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/28 or should I?
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 28 in desktop-design "Nautilus path bar buttons are inconsistent" (comments: 13) [Community Team, Open]
<ubot5> bug 28 in Launchpad itself "Outgoing email configuration ready for production - gogo!" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-29
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, could you pull --rebase origin master https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/25? So I can merge it.
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 25 in mutter "renderer-native: Swap then await earlier flips." (comments: 5) [Opened]
<Trevinho> I mean, I could even cherry-pick, but so I can use gitlab better
 * duflu looks
<duflu> Trevinho, "Ready to be merged automatically" is wrong then?
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah, since upstream wants to keep the linear history there
<Trevinho> so that would imply me to use git merge...
<Trevinho> and I don't want to
<duflu> Trevinho, oh linear as in they want their commit dates in order?
<Trevinho> I could cherry pick your commit too, but then not sure if gitlab will detect it
<duflu> Yeah that's something I've only just noticed in projects recently
<Trevinho> yeah
<Trevinho> in next gitlab version it will be possible to do it without  having to do this
<Trevinho> (when it rebases with no conflicts)
<duflu> OK, but also afk
<Trevinho> duflu: oh, ok... well when you've a sec do it and ping me so I can upstream it
<Trevinho> duflu: and I guess you want that on gnome-3-28 too, right?
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah it was all developed against 3.26 so I would be sad to have to wait for 3.30 for everyone to get the benefits
<Trevinho> duflu: ok, I can manage that
<Trevinho> duflu: as for the other branches though I think we need some upstream dev to ack them too
<Trevinho> duflu: while I think we can do selection of cherry-picks we want to include in ubuntu by patches
<duflu> Plus I had something bigger and better in mind for 3.30 that will supersede the flip/swap change
<duflu> -had +have
<Trevinho> good
<Trevinho> duflu: we can discuss better that in details maybe before the performance hackfest so I can bring your voice bette
<Trevinho> r
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah I was going to make sure you have a list of issues to refer to. When is that?
<duflu> Trevinho, that rebase didn't change my date...
<Trevinho> duflu: 3rd week of may
<Trevinho> no the date is ok
<Trevinho> it's not about that, it's just that there should no merge-commits around
<Trevinho> so the history should have not branches... when you use git graph everything is linear...
<duflu> Trevinho, OK. Done.
<duflu> That will create a conflict in my other work, but my other work is not ready for 3.28
<Trevinho> duflu: well, just pull --rebase this-branch in other work
<Trevinho> duflu: aaaand cherry-picked too https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commits/gnome-3-28
<duflu> Trevinho, thanks. Should I rebase the other MP?
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah, that works bettre
<Trevinho> it's even true that if nobody will ack it, you might have to do it anyway
<Trevinho> as soon another commit reaches master
<duflu> Just updating Trello too
<duflu> Trevinho, when you say "way better", I agree but don't think you could get that from reading the code. Did you run it too?
<duflu> Done: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/26
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 26 in mutter "clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals" (comments: 3) [Opened]
<Trevinho> yeah, I've tested that too. But also code makes sense to me.
<duflu> Trevinho, That one was important to me. In my future work for 3.30 I made mutter so fast that the jittery clock was visible onscreen when running glmark2.
<duflu> So fixing the clock had to come first
<duflu> ... because glmark2 is a benchmark it runs unthrottled at an arbitrarily high frame rate. So if the compositor is failing to sample those frames at a steady interval then you can see uneven movement
<duflu> For apps that stick to 60Hz you'd never see a problem, I think
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: Hi, sorry, yesterday I missed your message. About https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/28 I started doing something yesterday
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 28 in desktop-design "Nautilus path bar buttons are inconsistent" (comments: 13) [Community Team, Open]
<ubot5> bug 28 in Launchpad itself "Outgoing email configuration ready for production - gogo!" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: it was late time for you I guess, no worries
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: and thanks :)
<c-lobrano> it was kind of working on gtkinspector and not on real css, so I should take a look again :)
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: it's a pleasure :)
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> buenos días Trevinho, good afternoon duflu
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> and actually... Good night all :-D
<c-lobrano> :D
<c-lobrano> morning all
<oSoMoN> hi c-lobrano
 * duflu waves generally
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<oSoMoN> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey duflu oSoMoN, how are you?
<oSoMoN> very good, you?
<duflu> seb128, good. You?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, I had a good uninterrupted night which is nice, then up early but it's fine ... and it's sunny
<seb128> way to get a good productive day before the long w.e :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, is tomorrow off in Spain?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, and so is Monday
<seb128> right, I think monday is in most countries, friday less so
<oSoMoN> a looong week-end
<seb128> like not in "rest of France" :p
<oSoMoN> I'm off to the French Pyrenees tonight, for a couple of days
<seb128> ah, nice, enjoy!
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<seb128> hey jibel
<duflu> Hi jibel
<duflu> And morning didrocks
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<duflu> 'lut
<duflu> 'lo
<duflu> 'la
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<jibel> didrocks, salut
<jibel> didrocks, while reviewing ubiquity yesterday I noticed that telemetry data collected for kubuntu is not great. Several pages have the same name https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2T3yzMDtVh/
<Laney> yo
<jibel> didrocks, is it something to fix on their side?
<jibel> hi Laney
<Laney> moin jibel
<didrocks> jibel: yes, it's basically the tab name in the step they are using
<didrocks> jibel: the issue is that it can be quite an impact, I saw some code relying on those names
<didrocks> so didn't dare touching it
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> a little bit like the "partman" steps on our sides
<didrocks> side*
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<willcooke> oops.  Hi all
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128
<Laney> seb128: good, sun is out!
<Laney> 4 day weekend and the sweet peas are growing
<Laney> YEAH
<Laney> some identical piece of spam keeps getting through to me though
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> what about you?
<duflu> Morning Laney, willcooke
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<Laney> hey duflu oSoMoN willcooke too!
<Laney> what's going on
<Laney> jbicha: not really, if everyone's happy I'm happy - maybe acheronuk or tsimonq2 could comment to confirm (it seems to be merged now but for the upload)
<willcooke> I've had an email from IS about a new version of the Facebook API, which we must have used in U-O-A at some point.  Given that it's pretty much dead on 16.04, does anyone think we need to do anything with that information?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, well, 16.04 is still the current LTS and use U-O-A...
<seb128> shotwell there can upload photos to facebook through that iirc
<seb128> but unsure why IS is concerned about that? do they own the api key or a service?
<willcooke> ah, so something might still be using it then
<willcooke> I guess they own the API registration, so they get all the emails
<seb128> I though we had an API key and that uoa was directly handling the auth
<seb128> ah
<seb128> did they say if the API in use is going to be removed and when?
<seb128> or stop workling?
<seb128> -l
<acheronuk> Laney jbicha: I was going to do a quick check using Jeremy's PPA build this morning, but it all looked sane enough
<willcooke> The email is very sparse, the only link is this: https://developers.facebook.com/tools/api_versioning/
<willcooke> It looks like it's "just" a new version
<Laney> acheronuk: ok, pls comment to say so
<Laney> then someone can upload
<willcooke> I'll put it on the backlog for next cycle, I dont think we're going to look at it for a few weeks at least
<seb128> willcooke, right, ideally after the LTS is out, but we might need to look sooner if something the current LTS is using stops working
<andyrock> hey hey
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> seb128: soooo for ubuntu-welcome and livepatch I'm almost done
<seb128> nice!
<andyrock> the only problem is the lack of design for error handling
<seb128> well, that can come as "bugfixing"
<andyrock> I've also added a meta polkit action to ask the password just one
<andyrock> seb128: for error handling I commented on the shared doc
<seb128> k
<seb128> ups
<seb128> andyrock, sorry, close tab by error, so yeah let's see what design says but I don't think that should stop the feature to land
<seb128> better handling of errors or nicer UI can come later
<andyrock> kk, I'll just print warnings
<andyrock> it would be nice to get the gnome-initial-setup network page too
<andyrock> we get it for free
<seb128> we are not doing more work this cycle! :)
<seb128> though it might make sense from the perspective of needing internet access to auth
<seb128> I think we should have a look at doing that for .1 if that turns out to be an issue
<seb128> willcooke, ^ thoughts?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1748761 and merge that translation?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1748761 in firefox (Ubuntu) ""Open a New Private Window" Firefox Desktop Action is not translated into Czech language" [Medium,In progress]
<jibel> willcooke, I think you'll need a UIFe for bug 1759601
<ubot5> bug 1759601 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver Mascot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759601
<jibel> there is a string change in the usc slide
<jibel> willcooke, other than that, reviewed, tested and it's fine.
<willcooke> seb128, andyrock - let's not make any more changes at this stage.  Land what we've got.
<seb128> willcooke, +1
<willcooke> jibel, thanks, I will change that bug in to a UIFe
<jbicha> willcooke: I think your slideshow change reads a bit better if you add a comma after Photography
<jbicha> complicated series :|
<jbicha> good morning
<willcooke> hey jbicha
<willcooke> not sure.  Yes, probably.  Who's best at English, certainly not me.  Laney perhaps, have an opinion?
<willcooke> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/revision/814
<willcooke> usc.html
<Laney> all the commas
<Laney> probably needs a semicolon or something... mpt?
<Laney> “Say goodbye to searching the web for new software. With access to the Snap Store and the Ubuntu software archive, you can find and install new apps with ease. Just type in what you’re looking for, or explore categories such as Games, Graphics & Photography and Productivity, alongside helpful reviews from other users.”
<mpt> Everyone on Team Oxford Comma, this right here ^ is an example of a need for it
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> mpt so... “Say goodbye to searching the web for new software. With access to the Snap Store and the Ubuntu software archive, you can find and install new apps with ease. Just type in what you’re looking for, or explore categories such as Games, Graphics & Photography**,** and Productivity, alongside helpful reviews from other users.”
<mpt> Yep. (You could also lessen the issue by putting Graphics & Photography first in the list, but you may not want to, if it’s not as exciting as Games.)
<willcooke> thanks mpt
<willcooke> I think moving it is fine
<jbicha> our friends in Kubuntu used this string in the installer:
<jbicha> "Web browser, utilities, office software, KDE PIM suite plus additional internet applications and media players."
<jbicha> because they wanted "additional" to refer to both the final items
<willcooke> those categories above match what you see in the associated screenshot and GNOME Software though
<jibel> willcooke, wouldn't this need a comma too before the "and": "With advanced accessibility tools and options to change language, colour scheme and text size, Ubuntu makes computing easy – whoever and wherever you are" ?
<jibel> I think we need the same style in all the slides
<willcooke> don't think so jibel
<jibel> why, isn't it a series?
<jbicha> maybe Kubuntu could use a comma after "suite" too, but not worth changing for 18.04 now IMO
<jibel> series of options
<mpt> Somewhere out there, someone cancels their Ubuntu installation because one step of the slideshow uses Oxford comma while another doesn’t
<mpt> “I AM OUTRAGED”
<willcooke> you know it's true
<jbicha> jibel: that comma is sort of optional in English :|
<willcooke> if we go with the option of moving Graphics & Photography first, then the style is consistent
<jbicha> I like how we come up with these complicated sentences. That accessibility sentence has three different occurences of "and"
<mpt> willcooke, well, I said *lessen*, not eliminate … You’d have two differently-styled G&P phrases then. “Graphics & Photography, Games and Productivity”
<mpt> jbicha, yeah, that sentence is ironically not so great if you have reading difficulties
<jbicha> 😒
<mpt> (or even if you’re installing in English only because your first language isn’t available at install time)
<willcooke> Sounds like we have another item for the backlog next cycle, and it can be added in to any new installer work we do.  For now though, I think the bikeshed should be blue and that'll do.
<willcooke> thanks for the help all.
<willcooke> jibel, I'll push to that branch in a mo.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I agree it makes a lot of sense to keep using LP for translating indicators-*. What I found was that somebody had actively removed the templates, and assumed it had been done for a reason.
<GunnarHj> If I understand you correctly, you think that the whole Unity stack should be kept at LP. Is it so?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I think all the Unity packages need to be updated to add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack if they want to keep using LP translations but I don't think that was done for all of them
<GunnarHj> jbicha: My guess is that they haven't thought much about translations so far. But if k_alam confirms, then I agree it makes sense to do so.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Did you see my MP at bug #1758979?
<ubot5> bug 1758979 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Enable scrolling for "Formats" and "Input Sources"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758979
<Laney> GunnarHj: yes, I'm going to look later on, thanks
<acheronuk> for the record, I originally had a comma in that Kubuntu string :P
 * didrocks reboots
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't think anyone removed the templates, it's just that those didn't get any upload in bionic
<seb128> and they are in universe
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, did you see my msg about the cups update/autopkgtest issues yesterday?
<jbicha> tkamppeter: and did you see my comment on LP: #1752579 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1752579 in brlaser (Ubuntu) "Needs sponsoring: Upload brlaser 4" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752579
<xnox> Trevinho, Laney - i'm playing around with plymouth; and i am wondering if i can make it match (pixel to pixel) the login screen logo position
<xnox> to have flicker free transition, where is the purple color / logo defined.... in gdm3?
 * xnox is lost
<xnox> e.g. i think plymouth purple is wrong / different to the login screen purple =( and that makes me sad
<xnox> oooh gnome-shell
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> in ubuntu.css
<didrocks> for the gdm mode
<didrocks> same for logo and such
<xnox> oh, ubuntu.css? /me found background.js
<didrocks> let me find it back, I did that some months ago :)
<xnox> it's dark aubergine!
<xnox> https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette/ well the DEFAULT_BACKGROUND_COLOR in the ubuntu_background_login.patch .... by you =)
<didrocks> oh right, debian/patches/ubuntu_background_login.patch
<didrocks> that's the only one (contrary to the logo) I couldn't change in the css it seems
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> this isn't gdm
<didrocks> I remember now
<didrocks> that's the screen you see between gdm and gnome-shell
<didrocks> while gnome-shell is loading and scaling out its UI
<xnox> oh
<xnox> right found it.
<xnox> didrocks, can.... i somehow, make gdm not "pop" on start? like not "zoom-in"?
<didrocks> xnox: change the Shell code? :)
<didrocks> I honestly didn't look at it
<didrocks> #lockDialogGroup for the gdm color
<didrocks> in ubuntu.css
<didrocks>   background: #2c001e url(resource:///org/gnome/shell/theme/noise-texture.png);
<jibel> willcooke, re bug 1759601 I see you added ubuntu-themes, is there any work to be done there?
<ubot5> bug 1759601 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver Mascot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759601
<GunnarHj> seb128: I may have jumped at conclusion wrt to Unity stack translation templates. Do you think we should wait for a confirmation from ~unity7maintainers, or should we just go ahead and add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack to those packages where it's not already there?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, I think I'll start a topic at https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop/ubuntu-unity-dev and ask them to clarify what they want and check out which packages need to be changed. :)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: you (probably) can't actually post there (locked category) :(
<jbicha> if you really want to post, you can post in a different category and ask the mods to move your post. I did that once
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ah, thanks for the tip.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, I would add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack because I think it's easier to use launchpad translations & langpacks than advertising indicators as projetcs to be picked by translators and commit updates to the source
<seb128> but I'm not working on that stack anymore so it's up to the unity team
 * mdeslaur hugs xnox for looking at flicker free boot again
<GunnarHj> seb128: Indeed, I agree that it seems to be best to keep using LP, but let's the team decide.
 * mgedmin has never seen a flicker-free boot before
 * seb128 doesn't stay watching the computer screen for a minute during boot but usually goes to grab coffee or something
<mdeslaur> mgedmin: I've been waiting for _years_... :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: don't, it will make you sad
<seb128> :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/104 could use a review, when you have time
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 104 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Add missing stage packages and copy ibus socket files to enable ibus for GTK3 applications out-of-the-box." (comments: 0) [Open]
<seb128> oSoMoN, looks like my old comments on that bug have been useful :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, great!
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, thanks a bunch, reading those saved me some time reading into ibus code
<seb128> yw!
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, also, I filed https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1449864 and submitted https://reviewboard.mozilla.org/r/232444/ to address it, what do you think about it?
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1449864 in Untriaged "[snap package] removable-media plug needed to allow saving downloaded files to /media" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.mozilla.org bug 1449864 in Untriaged "[snap package] removable-media plug needed to allow saving downloaded files to /media" [Normal, Unconfirmed] - Assigned to nobody
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1449864 could not be found
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, cool, i saw that on the forum
<seb128> oSoMoN, kenvandine, commented on the ibus PR, I don't know if the bus address can change in a session but it's not impossible if the daemon restarts for some reason ... wouldn't it make sense to symlink the dir rather than copying it over?
<oSoMoN> seb128, that makes sense
<oSoMoN> I'll update the PR
<seb128> thx
<seb128> jbicha, so that d-conf update migrated, there is really something about .1, it's not bionic/the toolchain :/
<jbicha> yeah
<jbicha> seb128: is it too late in bionic for LP: #1740637 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740637 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Remove python-appindicator and gir1.2-appindicator-0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740637
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think it is no
<seb128> someone needs to review those removal requests though, unsure if that's going to happen
<jbicha> do you think I should ask for a FFe for that bug?
<seb128> check with Laney but I'm unsure it qualifies as a feature
<seb128> though one could argue that remove packages late can take people by surprise
<jbicha> yeah, I prefer earlier removals
<jbicha> maybe I'll just wait on this one
<jbicha> it's not really practical to port those 2 apps to gtk3 now if they want to keep the appindicator feature
<oSoMoN> seb128, kenvandine : PR updated
<willcooke> jibel, sorry, only just saw your ping.  No, I don't think so, I copied the 17.10 bug and it was there.  Probably just a good way of letting people interested in themes know where the animals were living.  Can probably be removied
<willcooke> removed
<Laney> jbicha: seb128: Not for removals themselves, but if they cause features in other packages to go away then they are covered by feature freeze I think.
<jbicha> Laney: cool, I'll just keep it on the back burner until 18.10
<seb128> sounds reasonsable to me
<Trevinho> morning...
<kenvandine> good morning Trevinho
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> xnox: hey.... so that effect is hardcoded yeah...
<Trevinho> hi seb128 and kenvandine
<seb128> Trevinho, how is sunny mexico today? ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: lovely sunny
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> Still in my room, but it's quite sunny too
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, how about ibus and gtk2 or qt apps?  Similar fixes maybe?
<seb128> Laney, how did you get the env that reproduce the dconf/notify-osd/armhf issue again?
<Laney> seb128: using autopkgtest-virt-lxd
<Laney> -- lxd autopkgtest/ubuntu/bionic/amd64
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> I wish we had a such env we could ssh to :/
<Laney> you'd just have to run the same command as you run on your laptop anyway
<Laney> but this time it would be on armhf so much slower
<seb128> right, it's just that diskspace issue
<seb128> I've a new disk but didn't get to take a day to reinstall/copy over
<Laney> oh right, it'd probably work on Canonistack I guess
<Laney> omg
<Laney> I should stop having different quick-urls on each machine
<Laney> for launchpad source package
<seb128> I wonder if autopkgtest-virt-lxd is  stucked
<Laney> stupid Lastpass forcefully took over 'lp' and I made a different choice for what to use instead
<seb128> or just doing work without giving any feedback
<seb128> ahah
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you have time to sync synaptic 0.84.3 from unstable? That would give us back some translations via X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack.
<seb128> GunnarHj, done
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yeah, I haven't tested that yet, I suppose they would be similar fixes indeed
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks! :)
<Laney> let's see if I can get editing the casper scripts right the first time...
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, do you have names of snaps that use desktop-qt and desktop-gtk2 ?
<seb128> Laney, so I need to created a ubuntu/bionic/amd64 to get to armhf env after or how does that work?
<Laney> seb128: yes, using autopkgtest-build-lxd
<seb128> I guess I need to build-lxd before using virt-lxd?
<seb128> those tools are not really verbose
<seb128> using virt-lxd on an non existing image just print "ok" and get stucked doing nothing and not returning
<Laney> k, sorry about that, you are welcome to file bugs at debian preferably
<Laney> elbrus is working on that stuff atm
<seb128> no worry, I should take the time to read properly about it
<seb128> sorry for the stupid questions
<seb128> k for the debian bug!
<Laney> the man pages aren't too bad btw
<seb128> right, I was looking at that :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, the gedit snap fails to start here, is that known? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hfJrTh9RfB/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, works for me
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, any of the electron snaps would use gtk2
<kenvandine> not sure about qt
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, like spotify
<seb128> Laney, is that the way to get to armhf?
<seb128> lxc remote add armhf-test http://armhf.testlab.example.com:8443
<seb128>               autopkgtest --setup-commands=setup-testbed gdk-pixbuf -- \
<seb128>                  lxd --remote armhf-test images:debian/sid/armhf
<seb128> ?
<Laney> what is that?
<seb128> what is in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/autopkgtest-virt-lxd.1.html
<Laney> I don't know, sorry, I just used amd64 to reproduce this
<seb128> I don't understand how to cross arch :p
<Laney> the arch doesn't matter
<seb128> ah
<seb128> weird, it failed only on armhf on the infra
<Laney> because that's the only architecture where we use lxd
<seb128> oooohhh
<seb128> I didn't understand that part
<Laney> ah!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, now things start to make sense
<Laney> ok, often if you see an armhf only failure
<Laney> it really means lxd
<seb128> learning every day
<seb128> that also explain why I couldn't reproduce on the porter box I guess
<Laney> they are reasonably close to chroots
<Laney> so trying in one of those is valid enough as a strategy
<Laney> but obviously chroots are less of a full system than lxd
<Laney> which are less than qemu
<Laney> didn't get the casper change right :(
<Laney> oh ffs
<Laney> I booted the wrong iso
<Laney> I'm having a stupid week
<seb128> :/
<Laney> jibel: the schema override doesn't work, we need to glib-compile-schemas
<Laney> could move that bit to 22desktop_settings probably
<GunnarHj> seb128: There was some old translation sync link for synaptic. :( So the templates are in, but not the tranlations. Any chance you could do a no-change rebuild? (I removed the sharing link.)
<Laney> jibel: and we should probably protect these calls to check if the relevant software exists
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hold on with that please... I failed to remove that link.
<seb128> GunnarHj, k
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe you have sufficient privileges to remove it. (This looks like that other package where I removed and it reappeared.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, done
<seb128> GunnarHj, so maybe you don't have the permissions but launchpad fails to tell you that
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe. no-change rebuild?
<seb128> GunnarHj, k
<seb128> GunnarHj, done
<seb128> doh, should have used an "build1" rather than "ubuntu1" version
<seb128> oh well, we can still sync on next upload in debian
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks! Crossing my fingers.
<seb128> on that note stepping out for a bit
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah.. It isn't updated often nowadays anyway.
<jibel> Laney, okay, I'll update the patch tomorrow
<jibel> seb128, I couldn't reproduce any of the trigger loop bugs :/
<jibel> and didn't hit the plymouth bug either
<Laney> jibel: I'll do it
<Laney> already in the brain space
<jibel> Laney, wfm, thanks
<Laney> you can check out my new diff in a minute
<Laney> please :P
<jibel> I've to run an errand, but I'd be pleased to review it later in the evening
<Laney> cool
<Laney> this seems to work now
<Laney> uploaded w/block-proposed
<GunnarHj> seb128: synaptic .po files in import queue. :)
<oSoMoN> that's it for today and for the week
 * oSoMoN hits the road
<oSoMoN> have a great long week-end everyone
<GunnarHj> Anybody who can upload ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu so the new strings from bug #1759601 are passed to the translators?
<ubot5> bug 1759601 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver Mascot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759601
<didrocks> ok, advanced quite well on the communitheme snap, still some debug to do on GNOME Shell side, but didn't think I can get as much done in a couple of hours :)
<Laney> good one didrocks!
<Laney> and bye, happy easter!
<Laney> see you tuesday
<didrocks> see you on tuesday Laney
 * Laney gives you an easter egg
<willcooke> Happy long weekend all.  May your houses get decorated and your rubbish taken to the tip, as is customary at this time of year.
<willcooke> see you next week
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<ricotz> jbicha, I am hoping you have time to merge zeitgeist from debian
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-30
<didrocks> good morning
<flocculant> hey didrocks :)
<didrocks> hey hey flocculant :)
<flocculant> shouldn't you be on holiday :p
<jibel> Good mornign didrocks flocculant and everyone
<flocculant> hi jibel
<jibel> didrocks, new version of ubiquity with telemetry landed and should be in next image
<flocculant> jibel: is that the data thing? if so - is it one for flavours as well? flocculant hopes so
<flocculant> also - did you manage to look at  the bluetooth timeout issue?
<flocculant> s/one/on
<jibel> flocculant, yes, it is the data thing and it is enabled for flavours too.
<jibel> flocculant, and Laney is on the case of the timeouts but didn't find anything yet
<flocculant> jibel: ack for data :) and :( for the other lol
<flocculant> I've had  afew people tell me our iso doesn't work - no-one is expecting a 75 second timeout ...
<didrocks> jibel: excellent! Thanks :)
<didrocks> flocculant: you need something to collect the data though
<didrocks> like, pushing to the server
<didrocks> which is going to be done on first login for main ubuntu
<flocculant> didrocks: oh - then that's likely to no happen - we've got enough problems to deal with as it is :(
<didrocks> flocculant: no holidays this friday in France as you can see :)
<flocculant> found issues with lightdm yesterday :(
<didrocks> flocculant: yeah, I have a CLI, Go and C api
<didrocks> so, you can still hook something up quickly if you want
<didrocks> (we are going to use gnome-initial-setup)
<flocculant> didrocks: oh right - kind of assumed most did good friday - bad bad flocculant lol
<flocculant> yea - I did read you were using that
<didrocks> we have Monday off, but yeah, good friday is a work day here :p
<flocculant> right
<jibel> ahoneybun, Hey, could you have a look at bug 1760035 ?
<ubot5> bug 1760035 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu 135 fails to build " [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760035
 * didrocks back on the Shell, at least the communitheme snaps revealed more Shell bugs to fix
<jibel> Could anyone upload ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu from latest rev of lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu ? it fixes 1760035 and will unblock the translators
<didrocks> jibel: sure, just pushing and trusting you :)
<jibel> didrocks, it was a missing / in an html page.
<jibel> didrocks, thanks !
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> people really never update the bzr branches :/
<jibel> which ones?
<didrocks> gnome-shell
<didrocks> did an upload, didn't notice the rejection right away because of out of sync bzr branch
<didrocks> it's like 50% of the time I interact with a branch, annoying
 * didrocks does some reboot tests
<zyga> hey
<zyga> I want to report a regression between 17.10 and 18.04
<zyga> on a high-dpi system 17.10 makes snaps high-dpi
<zyga> on 18.04 it broke
<zyga> I also observe this on opensuse tumbleweed
<zyga> something must have changed since 17.10 in how high-dpi mode is expressed
<zyga> (or maybe in some IPC mechanism)
<zyga> does anyone have any ideas?
<didrocks> Trevinho would I think, but he's off today
<jibel> gnome-shell keeps crashing with bug 1760062 when I open the top right menu
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1760062 could not be found
<mgedmin> zyga: 17.10 was using a wayland session by default, 18.04 is using xorg
<mgedmin> have you tried to check if that affects hidpi?
<mgedmin> e.g. try wayland on 18.04 (or xorg on 17.10)
<zyga> mgedmin: ah, interesting, I will try
<Trevinho> hello
<Trevinho> didrocks: no, no... not an holiday in "italy" today.
<Trevinho> will be monday
<didrocks> same here :)
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<didrocks> I like your "italy" :p
<Trevinho> ahaha
<Trevinho> didrocks: what bugs revealed the theme?
<Trevinho> There are for sure something I also noticed when changing ambiance
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't think it's related, but basically, the modes are respecting xdg_data_dirs, but not the Shell theme
<didrocks> also, had some fun due to Xorg being started before gnome-shell
<Trevinho> ah, ok... different, thing indeed
<didrocks> yeah, the bug was more "as I had to support a snap"
<Trevinho> didrocks: that's related to mutter theming I guess
<Trevinho> I was changing various things in these days
<didrocks> ah ?
<Trevinho> didrocks: is not supporting some aspects of theming or scaling things properly now in hidpi
<Trevinho> another thing is related is how it gets the theme
<Trevinho> as it only based on gtk settings, while it doesn't follow other things
<Trevinho> plus it doesn't reload the theme cache....
<Trevinho> zyga: not sure what you mean by broke
<Trevinho> they dont' scale?
<zyga> Trevinho: they are visibly smaller
<zyga> at 100% zoom, not 200% like my desktop
<zyga> I didn't test the wayland vs x11 session though
<Trevinho> zyga: that's for both gtk and qt?
<zyga> I tried spotify and a few random snaps but I think that's just gtk
<zyga> just to be clear, everything else on bionic is great
<zyga> and I also observed this in opensuse tumbleweed (latest rolling)
<Trevinho> zyga: mh, spotify is electron, so it might be something else which is different
<Trevinho> but I didn't check
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-31
<ShriHari> hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-25
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Hi didrocks, jibel
<RAOF> Aloha everyone!
<duflu> Aloha RAOF. Although if you are in Hawaii then you're working extra late
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, didn't see you duflu, RAOF!
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<willcooke> morning gang
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<duflu> Hi willcooke
 * duflu resists some kind of Scooby reference
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<doko> duflu: is it possible to manually change the font size of the top bar?
<duflu> doko, not directly (bug 1717453). But I believe fractional scaling works around that: (1) Use Wayland sessions; (2) gsettings set org.gnome.mutter experimental-features "['scale-monitor-framebuffer']"
<ubot5`> bug 1717453 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell menus (panel, dock, window) font size does not match configured interface font size" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717453
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<Wimpress> o/
<doko> duflu: is wayland working with the nvidia drivers?
<duflu> doko, kind of (?). I only remember there being a performance spike in the kernel. There might have been other problems
<duflu> I mean unusual CPU spike in the kernel.
<duflu> doko, actually this may work, I don't know: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1717456/comments/4
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1717456 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Panel and panel menus don't respond to theme changes" [Low,Opinion]
<duflu> doko, sorry I just checked and there is a solution that works: Tweaks > Fonts > Scaling Factor =
<duflu> instead of changing individual fonts
<doko> duflu: ta
<willcooke> Oooh, new firmware update available.  Although the note says "Update include a security fix"
<willcooke> Not very helpful
<didrocks> it's so secured that it's not disclosed ;)
<willcooke> :)
<oSoMoN> security. don't ask.
<GunnarHj> Hi didrocks, can you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/364967
<didrocks> GunnarHj: looking good, merging
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Great. I hit bug #1818890, and noticed that language-selector still pulled those two packages. (It also pulled fonts-noto-cjk-extra, but I think that's intentional due to its size.)
<ubot5`> bug 1818890 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Disco) "[disco] After installation, all the default languages are installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818890
<didrocks> GunnarHj: do you still hit that bug? It's supposed to be fixed now
<didrocks> GunnarHj: like, with a recent pending image
<GunnarHj> didrocks: No, it was a few days ago. Haven't tested since.
<didrocks> I reiterate the fact that now I think language-selector should use the seeds to know what packages to install
<didrocks> (see my last comment on our long bug discussion ;))
<didrocks> but I think you didn't have the time to look at that? Do you think it's something we can tackle next cycle?
<didrocks> that way changing packages to install == changing the seeds, one place, easier :)
<GunnarHj> didrocks: I have indeed been mostly absent this cycle, for a few reasons. Maintaining it in one place sounds right to me, and yes, I can revisit that discussion and look at it next cycle.
<didrocks> GunnarHj: excellent! Keep me posted if you spot anything wrong due to our seed changes
<willcooke> g'night all
<robert_ancell> kenvandine (or others) we need to confirm the snapd-glib SRU (bug 1818766). If you have some time please check no obvious regressions. I'll do it at EOD if no-one else has but prefer second opinion.
<ubot5`> bug 1818766 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Update to 1.47" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818766
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-26
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> Which means it's now late enough here for me to water the flowers :)
<duflu> biab
<jibel> Hi duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<jibel> didrocks, bien bien :)
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Good morning didrocks and oSoMoN
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va bien, et toi ?
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> didrocks, plutôt bien, merci
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> andyrock, can this be closed now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1780093
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1780093 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Livepatch notifier didn't trigger when a livepatch was applied" [High,Fix committed]
<andyrock> willcooke: I guess so
<andyrock> done
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> oSoMoN, can I assign the Bionic and Cosmic entries to you on this one?
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1820062
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1820062 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Cosmic) "LibreOffice Impress embed video problem (libreoffice-gtk3)" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> i.e. is that something you will be doing
<oSoMoN> willcooke, provided the fix proves to work well in disco without regressions, yes
<willcooke> oSoMoN, got it, thanks.  It will make the tracking lists tidier for now; we wont have an "unassigned" one showing.
<willcooke> but let me know if you want to be unassigned from it, or just do it yourself and let me know
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: any idea why there isn't an icon in the indicator for the chromium snap?  There's just a blank space there.
<kenvandine> not a new problem
<kenvandine> i really wish i could run multipass and virtualbox at the same time...
<kenvandine> so annoying that i can't test things while builds are running :/
<oSoMoN> yeah, but virtualbox support in multipass is coming, I heard
<willcooke> Meeting time
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-03-26
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 26 14:30:48 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-03-26 | Current topic:
<willcooke> andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney (hols), oSoMoN, seb128 (hols), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<kenvandine> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> oki, as usual, let's start with reviewing the incoming rls bugs.  Starting with Bionic:
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> One bug there:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1740869
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1740869 in mutter (Ubuntu) "<something> is not responding window is constantly showing when debugging a program" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> It's notfixing
<didrocks> looks like already assigned?
<willcooke> yeah, tags are wrong is all
<didrocks> yep :)
<willcooke> fixed
<willcooke> ok, that was easy
<willcooke> Cosmic
<willcooke> Nothing new
<willcooke> Disco
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1819925
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1819925 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Opening applications's detail fail for snaps" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> Looks like it's assigned and so the tag should be removed
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> Next up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1821415
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1821415 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "pkexec fails in a non-graphical environment" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> oy
<willcooke> Sounds like it should be fixed for release so taht apport works
<willcooke> that said, it's been open upstream for 2 years
<didrocks> well, it's only when there is no graphical env
<willcooke> ah I see
<didrocks> so no dialog to show "do you want to report this"
<didrocks> and you manually, on a tty, ubuntu-bug…
<didrocks> it's annoying, but I would vote -1
<andyrock> I might have an idea on what's going on (I can work on it but -1 for rls)
<oSoMoN> sounds like a corner case, so -1 from me too
<willcooke> anyone want to counter that argument?
<kenvandine> not me
<willcooke> kk, marking as such
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> I'll import it to Trello for good measure
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> oki, lets now look for tracking bugs which are not assigned
<willcooke> starting with Bionic
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> There's the libnfs one, which Seb said he would look in to when he's back
<willcooke> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[MIR] libnfs" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> so I'm going to skip that for now
<willcooke> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1820062
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1820062 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Cosmic) "LibreOffice Impress embed video problem (libreoffice-gtk3)" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> I already talked to oSoMoN about that one
<willcooke> and assigned
<willcooke> and that's it
<willcooke> Cosmic: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Cosmic is either the same bugs, or already sorted
<willcooke> and DD is clear
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Now we'll take a look at the proposed-migrations and see if anything is stuck
<willcooke> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<willcooke> Nothing new by the looks of things.
<willcooke> We assigned some of the trello cards last week that  Laney had added to the board
<willcooke> so I think that's all ok as well.
<willcooke> smooth
<willcooke> So that's it for standing topics
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-03-26 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything they want to talk about
<kenvandine> not from me
<didrocks> nothing either
<andyrock> nope
<oSoMoN> nope
<willcooke> Going in 5...
<Trevinho> i'm also good
<willcooke> 4
<willcooke> 3
<willcooke> 2.1. end
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 26 14:45:50 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-03-26-14.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> Nice!
<willcooke> thanks all
<oSoMoN> quick and efficient, the best kind of meeting :)
<Trevinho> :)
<didrocks> \o/
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, you asked about an indicator icon for the chromium snap before the meeting (I was at lunch), not sure what you expect where?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: That blank area is chromium https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aLwUncaf/indicator.png
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, does it handle clicks? if so does that open a menu?
<kenvandine> If I right click there it shows chromium and lets me enable/disable background processes
 * kenvandine grabs shot of that
<kenvandine> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Luj49uD3/Screenshot%20from%202019-03-26%2010-52-38.png
<willcooke> kenvandine, I had zero idea that Cr. did that.  However - I've noticed that Telegram loses it's icon fairly often.  Could be snap related, or even the extension
<kenvandine> i think that's telegram updating
<kenvandine> but chromium stays, that gap is pretty much always there when chromium is running
<kenvandine> with the deb i used to have a chromium icon there
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I don't have that indicator here, let me see if I can figure out how to get it
<kenvandine> interesting
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, while I figure that out, mind filing a bug?
<kenvandine>  oSoMoN sure
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: it's not an extension... so no idea why it shows up there :)
<kenvandine> it shows up there on my laptop too
<willcooke> kenvandine, do you have account syncing enabled?  If yes, that might indicate that it's a setting being synced between your machines
<tjaalton> didrocks: btw, vulkan-loader security audit (for MIR) is passed
<kenvandine> willcooke: indeed
<kenvandine> but not sure what setting :)
<willcooke> I just went through them.  There doesnt seem to be one :D
<kenvandine> i have 3 extensions installed
<kenvandine> great suspender, google drive and google calendar
<kenvandine> so shouldn't be one of those
<kenvandine> and i just confirmed with the deb it does show the icon
<kenvandine> so it's a snap only isse
<kenvandine> sometimes the empty spot is to the far left, so it isn't noticable
<kenvandine> but i can confirm it's there by clicking it
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: where should i file the bug?
<kenvandine> LP, but against the project or the ubuntu package?
<didrocks> tjaalton: yeah, I saw it, can you add the dep/recommends and upload, then ping me, and I'll do the promotion
 * kenvandine wishes LP had snap packages :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, use the ubuntu source package
<tjaalton> didrocks: yep will do, thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: bug 1821765
<ubot5`> bug 1821765 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "snap: Missing icon in indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821765
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks
<didrocks> tjaalton: yw! Keep me posted :)
<willcooke> kenvandine, oSoMoN - Google searches suggest that the icon might appear if you allow "Background running" for extensions
<kenvandine> probably
<oSoMoN> I've got that setting on, but no indicator
<willcooke> I wonder if you need some specific extensions which use it in order for it to appear.  My guess is Google Drive
<willcooke> Adding the "Office editing for docs, sheets and slides" extension makes the "Continue running background apps when Cr. is closed" option appear in Cr. Settings
<willcooke> but still no icon
<willcooke> or gap where the icon should be
<tjaalton> didrocks: ok, xorg uploaded again. actually, mesa-vulkan-drivers was already promoted, but it depends on libvulkan1 which now needs promoting or image builds will fail (again)
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, promoting libvulkan1
<didrocks> tjaalton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vulkan-loader/+bug/1742711/comments/17
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1742711 in vulkan-loader (Ubuntu) "MIR: vulkan-loader" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tjaalton> didrocks: rock on :)
<didrocks> ;)
<willcooke> Woot.  I think I've got all the wallpapers in.  I will look at that tomorrow
<Eickmeyer> Hey everyone! The Ubuntu Studio team is working on a way to track our packages, and cyphermox pointed out http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop.html exists. Is there a way to make something like that for Ubuntu Studio?
<willcooke> Eickmeyer, we can look out the source that generates that page, but it's a pretty simple script with a load of hard coded pages and questionable regexs :)
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: Rosco2 is looking at the code now. It can definitely be modified, but we'd need a place for it to be hosted.
<willcooke> oh yeah, the link to the source is at the bottom :)
<cyphermox> oh, so it is
<cyphermox> I went to look at the directory :/
<willcooke> I was using google to search launchpad :)
<cyphermox> we are the kings or questionable searching :)
<willcooke> :D
<Eickmeyer> I even go so far as using Bing sometimes. (did I say that out loud? lol)
<cyphermox> Eickmeyer: don't make me revoke your upload rights.
<Eickmeyer> cyphermox: LOL!
<willcooke> Eickmeyer, I guess it could run on the same box as those other reports, but it should be easy enough to run anywhere.  Do you have any other web infra it could live on?  The problem with us hosting it is that if you want a new version making live it could be some time before someone gets round to it
<willcooke> it could even upload the  page to some free static hosting thing
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: I have a Digital Ocean droplet personally that I run a bot and my Quassel core, but I'm not sure I'd want to use that. If I had access to the server running ubuntustudio.org, that would be ideal, but alas...
<willcooke> Eickmeyer, how about:  https://surge.sh/
<willcooke> It's awesome
<willcooke> you could run the script anywhere, and then just send the html to surge for free hosting
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: I didn't know about that. Seems like a good idea.
<willcooke> Eickmeyer, see how you get on.  If you are totally stuck, let me know and we can work something out
<sarnold> whats the catch? :)
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> sarnold: That's a good rhetorical point.
<willcooke> sarnold, There is *no* catch.  You just hook up your Facebook account and.... oh
<Eickmeyer> LOL!
<sarnold> hehe :)
<cyphermox> Eickmeyer: I suppose you could also ask IS to host the code / run it on the same server that hosts the website
<sarnold> aside from the npm, it sure looks really compelling.. and in most circles npm is a plus, not a negative.. heh
<cyphermox> it's basically just a crontab that runs once a day, pulls from launchpad for the code and runs it
<Eickmeyer> cyphermox: I could, I suppose. Might take a while or eternity, but worth a shot.
<willcooke> oh, does it pull every time?  In which case, there wouldnt be a lag between updating it and it going live. But anyways, I think desktop hosting it is sub-optimal
<Eickmeyer> We've been trying to update ubuntustudio.org's theme for about 3 years and ran into multiple roadblocks and/or ignores, so that left a bad taste in the team's mouth.
<cyphermox> Eickmeyer: I think we can help facilitating that
 * Eickmeyer might need to make like Rosco2 and get a bite to eat before he faints
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-27
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<willcooke> good morning
<didrocks> hello willcooke!
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hihi
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> erm
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and willcooke
<oSoMoN> didrocks is the new willcooke :)
<didrocks> rehi duflu :p
<willcooke> bad luck didrocks
 * didrocks feels cursed now :p
<willcooke> Is it just me, or does anyone else find themselves limited by the file browser now?
<willcooke> Specific use case, when I'm looking for ISOs to write to USB I do a file -> open
<willcooke> then I find a load of old crap and I can't delete files from the file open dialog
<willcooke> Sure, that's not what it's for, but it used to work I think
<willcooke> and IMO it should allow you to do it
<didrocks> I'm unsure if that was changed on purpose or not TBH, worth a discussion with GNOME design team
<k_alam> willcooke: Hi, nautilus does seem limited..you can't copy/paste files into terminal anymore...it also broke copy/paste files from nemo-desktop
<willcooke> k_alam, interesting. thx
<willcooke> I will open a bug upstream and see what they say.  I'll paste a link here
<willcooke> Is the file chooser nautilus in a special mode, or is it a gnome shell component?
<willcooke> In GNOME that is
<didrocks> willcooke: file chooser is a Gtk component
<k_alam> willcooke: yes file chooser is the same gtk filechooser...and the bug is this https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/634
<k_alam> for now I need to fix that in u-s-d clipboard manager or somewhere
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, would you mind pushing your changes to the firefox-beta.* branches?
<joedborg> morning all, i've been doing some 19.04 testing on my XPS13 9370, after an update yesterday I'm having issues with suspend and resume (gmome shell crashes upon resume) which project should I log this under in LP?
<willcooke> hi joedborg, thanks for testing.  Stick it under GNOME Shell for now, and we can move it if needed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+filebug
<joedborg> cheers willcooke
<jbicha> not being able to delete files (or create new folders, etc.) in the gtk open file dialog is a very old issue
<jbicha> supposedly, it's because it's a file chooser not a file manager ☹️
<ricotz> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I'm updating unity-menubar.patch
<willcooke> Does anyone know how to make the community wallpapers packages?
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1821900
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1821900 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.04 Community Wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> willcooke: did that in the past, but probably not as well as Laney. And I prefer focusing finishing up testing Xorg scaling before getting off for the EOW
<willcooke> didrocks, np at all
<oSoMoN> willcooke, I've never done it but by the looks of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu/revision/262 it's not too complicated, I can probably do it if it's needed before Laney is back
<willcooke> oSoMoN, If would wouldn;t mind looking that would be good, but dont stress
<oSoMoN> willcooke, ok, I'll give it a go in the afternoon
<willcooke> the biggest issue looks like the xml for the rotating wallpaers
<willcooke> looks like it would be pain to edit manually
<willcooke> but do able
<oSoMoN> there's a script for it: scripts/update-background.py
<oSoMoN> note that I will need sponsorship, can't upload ubuntu-wallpapers myself
<oSoMoN> willcooke, do you have a zip file handy with the final selection of wallpapers at the right resolution, or do I need to extract them from the original thread on the hub?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, attached to the bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1821900/+attachment/5249731/+files/FCS_wallpapers_1904.tar.xz
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1821900 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.04 Community Wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> ah, perfect
<willcooke> all cropped, scaled and renamed for you
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> jibel, do you have a touchscreen machine with disco on?  Is touch all messed up for you with a second screen attached?
<willcooke> Seems like the touch is offset to the right by about 50%
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^
<jibel> willcooke, I've a TS machine but not with disco. I can reinstall one if you want
<willcooke> jibel, live session shows the same thing for me, would be interested to know if you can confirm
<jibel> okay, 'im installing disco and will let you know
<jibel> s/installing/dd'ing to a usb stick
<bcurtiswx> bug #1821019 can others confirm that when gnome-terminal launches it doesn't gain focus.. and i would be happy to upstream it if we don't think it's an Ubuntu only bug
<ubot5`> bug 1821019 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal does not gain focus upon launch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821019
<willcooke> bcurtiswx, confirmed.  Works with ctrl-alt-t but using the icon doesn't focus the window
<willcooke> bcurtiswx, I will propose that for a rls bug and we can take a look
<bcurtiswx> OK willcooke, thanks
<jibel> Is it the same problem than windows openin in the background? This is really annoying
<willcooke> jibel, oh could be
<willcooke> lemme test
<willcooke> no, different
<willcooke> I opened a Firefox window, and then opened a terminal via dock.  Window on top, but focus elsewhere
<Trevinho> willcooke: same happens to me on display settings too, when opening from the extension iirc
<Trevinho> from the wallpaper extension
<willcooke> Trevinho, what's that? No focus?
<Trevinho> yeah, sorry... no focus
<didrocks> Trevinho: copy in progress! I'll merge the branches afterwards
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> didrocks: cool, thanks
<didrocks> both in UNAPPROVED now, you can harass or wait for the release team to review :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'll let you handle Xorg with tjaalton?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, as said xorg isn't "critical", while he knows the bit to get in
<didrocks> yep ;)
<jibel> willcooke, so I tested TS with an external monitor attached. What do you mean by "touch is all messed up"?
<willcooke> when I touch on the background on the laptop itself the rubber band selector actually appears on the external screen
<jibel> willcooke, what happens for me is that position of the pointer of the screen is not where my finger is
<willcooke> yes
<willcooke> is it offset to the right by about half a screen?
<jibel> like the position on the touch screen is relative to the size of the 2 screens
<jibel> yes
<willcooke> oki cool
<willcooke> I will log a new bug
<willcooke> it is unrelated to Trevinho's changes afaict, since the live session doesnt have any of that code in
 * Trevinho half-celebrates xD
<willcooke> :))
<jibel> maybe it's an old trevinho change ;)
<Trevinho> lol
<Trevinho> willcooke: since I'm there on pkg-lands... Want me to push a g-s with the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1818790 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1818790 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Disco) "[regression] Desktop zoom is missing the mouse pointer" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> as I've tried to ask upstream about new reviews but still waiting for that
<Trevinho> while the fix is obvious (was using wrong js call signature)
<willcooke> Trevinho, yes please.  It was a rls bug which got accepted (by the looks of it) so makes sense
<Trevinho> good
<Trevinho> didrocks: I  might steal some of your publishing time then :P
<didrocks> Trevinho: remember that I'm then off for the end of week :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, that's why...
<didrocks> wondering if we shouldn't just merge it to gnome-shell master branch and wait for more fixes?
<didrocks> with beta freeze, it won't enter before Monday anyway
<didrocks> (happy to review/merge though)
<didrocks> agreed that the fix is looking trivial
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, well yes... could be an idea
<Trevinho> didrocks: however... I should pass from debian for that maybe
<Trevinho> and... Well you know...
<Trevinho> takes more time
<didrocks> Trevinho: as you wish, I would just do, if I were you, a MP against our ubuntu branch as a distro patch
<didrocks> I review/merge it
<didrocks> and next upload will have it
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, so git update then :P
<didrocks> Trevinho: sorry, was maybe not clear, yeah, just a git MP :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah ok... But you meant with all the new upstream commits too or what?
<Trevinho> didrocks: cause ideally I wanted to include just a couple, but as you said I can jus tsync with master cherry-picking them all
<didrocks> Trevinho: I would just do the patch separately
<didrocks> Trevinho: and maybe next week, we can evaluate syncing master or .1
<didrocks> if .1 happens ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, ok... as you proposed it earlier so...
<Trevinho> I got excited about it xD
<Trevinho> but ok, going simple
<didrocks> I didn't really propose that, sorry, we probably didn't understand each other correctly ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah you meant merge with upstream master, not ubuntu/master :P
<didrocks> nope, take your patch and get it in ubuntu/master
<Trevinho> yeah, I mean before you said "wondering if we shouldn't just merge it to gnome-shell master branch and wait for more fixes?"
<didrocks> ah, the gnome-shell master was the ubuntu branch, sorry, was confusing, you're right :)
<Trevinho> np
<Trevinho> willcooke: as per that thing on the half-maximize thing on multi-monitor
<Trevinho> can you try if that is broken to you after an "alt+f2" -> r -> enter?
<willcooke> Trevinho, yay, that fixed it
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/365180
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok, that's the reason why I also took some more time to prepare the branch above ^ :)
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> cause also zoom is broken by that.. So basically it's a missing update of the stage size...
<Trevinho> we compute it well in some cases, not in all :)
<Trevinho> probably something that was here alredy though
<Trevinho> and not sure if it's all related to the branhc, since I already saw it
<Trevinho> yes, not x11 related indeed wayland is buggy as well... /me looks into fixing it :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: thanks
<Trevinho> didrocks: so want me to preare a landing anyways or we wait? as I've the feeling we'd forget otherwise xD
<Trevinho> s/we/I
<didrocks> Trevinho: let's wait, we have still more time until release and I think we'll have more patches to land
<didrocks> and right now, nothing will enter until beta is out, so hum…
<Trevinho> k
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-28
<handsome_feng> Hi, Please could anyone help to upload ukui-greeter which fix LP: #1822014 before beta release? Thanks in advance!
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1822014 in Ubuntu Kylin "ukui-greeter failed to launch on ubuntukylin 19.04 beta iso" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822014
<handsome_feng> It is kept at: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/+archive/ubuntu/1904updates
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hi duflu
<willcooke> good morning
<marcustomlinson> morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, marcustomlinson
<willcooke> oSoMoN, thank you for looking at the wallpapers last night
<oSoMoN> willcooke, you're welcome! Please test https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/disco-wallpapers/+packages and let me know if that looks good, before I request sponsorship
<oSoMoN> I did test and it looks fine to my untrained eye
<willcooke> will do, just installing the daily Disco and then I'll give it a go
<handsome_feng> Hi, When will Disco beta release? I'm still waiting someone to sponsor my ukui-greeter which fix LP: #1822014
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1822014 in Ubuntu Kylin "ukui-greeter failed to launch on ubuntukylin 19.04 beta iso" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822014
<willcooke> handsome_feng, freeze was Monday, beta should be out today.  Then things will unfreeze and things can land again
<willcooke> clobrano, hi!  Do you know... is it expected that the circle around the little person icon on the login screen has gone away?
<clobrano> handsome_feng: Hi, yes, the circle is gone by design :)
<willcooke> clobrano, got it, thanks!
<clobrano> oops, wrong nick, sorry handsome_feng
<duflu> Morning willcooke, marcustomlinson, clobrano, world
<clobrano> and good morning all o/ :D
<handsome_feng> willcooke: emmm, without this fix, ubuntukylin can't login to the desktop...
<willcooke> ahoy duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning clobrano
<willcooke> handsome_feng, that's bad luck :(  It's very unlikely that they will respin today, but you should go in #ubuntu-release and ping the release team and see if they can help.
<willcooke> laney is on holiday, infinity won't be online yet
<willcooke> sil2100 is out by the looks of things
 * acheronuk was just doing that ping ^
<handsome_feng> willcooke: Thank you, I'm talking with acheronuk now, and he is help to find the release team
<willcooke> just saw, cool!
<acheronuk> I'll keep half an eye out for sil2000 coming online
<willcooke> oSoMoN, wallpapers look good, thank you!  I'm testing the slideshow now, but it will take a few hours, I looked at the xml and it looks about right
<willcooke> so +1
<oSoMoN> willcooke, in my tests I hand-edited the xml after installation to change the duration of each image to 5 secs
<oSoMoN> that worked, so assuming it will work with 30min for each image too
<willcooke> I'll do the same, just to see it cycle round
<willcooke> Ha, I **LOVE** it that you can have fractions of a second for the duration of an image in the slideshow, but until now you could only scale the screen in integers
<willcooke> #priorities
<oSoMoN> heh
<willcooke> oSoMoN, looks good +1
<willcooke> thanks a lot
<willcooke> I think all our sponsors are out, so we can pick it up next week when the archive opens again
<willcooke> meanwhile, I think I've found a new bug
<willcooke> in gfm
<willcooke> gdm
<oSoMoN> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> hi sparkiegeek
<sparkiegeek> hi, I'm having issues convincing GNOME on 18.04 LTS to switch default sound output to my Bluetooth headphones, they are showing as connected and appear in the Sound tab of GNOME Control Centre, but when I click them, the setting doesn't seem to "stick"
<sparkiegeek> sound still comes out of the previously selected sink (the rubbish speakers built into the monitor connected via HDMI)
<willcooke> sparkiegeek, have you tried with pavucontrol - it would be interesting to see if that works.  If it does then it's a problem with g-c-centre.  If it doesn't then it could be a Pulse issue
<sparkiegeek> willcooke: hmm, so with pavucontrol I don't see them as listed as an output device. In Configuration tab, I see that the profile is set to "Off", If I set it to A2DP, then close pavucontrol and re-enter, it again doesn't seem to 'stick'
 * willcooke looks for a bluetooth speaker
<sparkiegeek> ho hum, more fun - by disconnecting and reconnecting, it all "works"
<sparkiegeek> i.e. g-c-centre behaves as I expect, they're listed in pavucontrol etc.
<willcooke> sparkiegeek, what's your audio source here?  (I half expect you to say Google Chrome here)
<sparkiegeek> willcooke: well it was Firefox with Google Meet, but I was using the "Front left", "Front right" to test
<willcooke> kk
<sparkiegeek> spotify is connected, but paused
<willcooke> I just used Spotify and it worked
<willcooke> hmm
<sparkiegeek> (was listed as an application in pavucontrol)
<willcooke> ok, so... if pavucontrol isnt working either, then it's probably not a g-c-c thing
<sparkiegeek> suspect it's somehow related to ordering of things. Had it fail multiple times just before my regular morning Google Meet
<sparkiegeek> ack, agree that g-c-c is out of the firing line
<willcooke> has it been working fine previously?
<willcooke> duflu, do you happen to know if we've pushed a new pulse out recently?
<sparkiegeek> can't point to a particular regression, the headphones are new, and when connecting first "things just worked" but seem flaky after disconnecting and reconnecting etc.
<willcooke> heh, Spotify on random picked The GLC.  Nice.
<duflu> willcooke, someone was doing minor patches to support one specific headset, but in general no. It's unchanged since 18.10
<willcooke> thx duflu
<duflu> Which is very handy because this year I have been able to identify recent regressions as not Pulse's fault
<willcooke> sparkiegeek, I think we need to speak to koza and do some Bluetooth debugging.
<duflu> \o/ mutter menu fix written and landed, and still on time for dinner
<willcooke> nice one duflu, enjoy
<sparkiegeek> willcooke: ack
<willcooke> sparkiegeek, it would be interesting to try a Disco live image and see if things are generally broken still
<sparkiegeek> willcooke: yeah, was thinking of just jumping in and going to Disco
<willcooke> and then open a bug against, erm, well open it against pulse and we can move it as needed
<willcooke> and then I will ask Koza to advise on the BT debugging with wireshark and whathaveyou
<willcooke> I think it's most likely a Bluez issue
<duflu> Hang on a sec...
<sparkiegeek> all feels a bit wooly at the moment, can't nail down a set of steps to reproduce
<duflu> A couple of pairing problems were just fixed upstream, but it turns out at least one of them is only for mice... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1773897/comments/50
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1773897 in OEM Priority Project "[regression] Logitech M337 mice are automatically disconnected after connected" [Critical,Confirmed]
<duflu> The other is for Bluetooth in general but isn't documented at all :/
<duflu> night...
<willcooke> hm those changes look like pointing devices only, but might still help
<sparkiegeek> i do see a scattering of 'Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)' in dmesg
<sparkiegeek>  
<willcooke> we could try forcing the pin to 0000
<willcooke> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1773897/comments/48
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1773897 in OEM Priority Project "[regression] Logitech M337 mice are automatically disconnected after connected" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> oh, no
<willcooke> there is a generic headphones|headset rule
<willcooke> so it should already be there
<willcooke> sparkiegeek, which model of headphones?
<sparkiegeek> and i can confirm that in my case both Ubuntu and the headset thinks it's connected (it speaks to me :D )
<sparkiegeek> willcooke: Sony WH-1000X M3
<sparkiegeek> ok, getting closer to reproducible steps - from a working setup, if I turn the headphones off, sound falls back to the default device (so far so good). Then I turn them back on again, and reconnect BT, but then pulse seems to default the profile to 'off', and I have to switch it to A2DP, and then disconnect/reconnect the headphones to get back to working again
<sparkiegeek> will file bug now
<sparkiegeek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1283003 sounds familiar
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1283003 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth headset/speakers listed but not selectable in Sound settings" [High,Confirmed]
<sparkiegeek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1822073 is what I filed
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1822073 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth headset profile forgotten after disconnection" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> nice one, thanks sparkiegeek
<willcooke> I think we might need to send this one upstream, but we will take a look and see what we can do
<jibel> oSoMoN, bug 1822075
<ubot5`> bug 1822075 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "tooltips and combo boxes in webbrowsers are all garbage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822075
<oSoMoN> jibel, is the chromium snap affected, too?
<oSoMoN> (and/or firefox snap, if you can test)
<jibel> let me check
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes it is
<jibel> I tried the tooltips in FF and the result is the same
<oSoMoN> jibel, is that a recent regression?
<willcooke> I'm going to flag the bug for rls review next week, if it's a general amd problem then it needs fixing imo
<willcooke> oh, you already did
<willcooke> :)
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes it's recent and actually also affect any combo, not only in webbrowser
<oSoMoN> aha
<oSoMoN> jibel, there was a xorg update yesterday, can you try downgrading?
<tjaalton> what update?
<jibel> sure, I'll first try kernel 4.xx
<jibel> it's just a reboot away
<tjaalton> which X driver is being used?
<oSoMoN> xorg:amd64 (1:7.7+19ubuntu11, 1:7.7+19ubuntu12) is the update I got yesterday, I didn't check what's in there tbh
<tjaalton> might be a regression in the -ati pkg, upstream has a new bugfix release with some fixes and reverts
<tjaalton> oSoMoN: it's just a metapackage
<oSoMoN> right
<jibel> I'll downgrade xorg
<jibel> but lunch first
<oSoMoN> first things first :)
<tjaalton> no need to downgrade xorg..
<tjaalton> jibel: pull xserver-xorg-video-ati/-radeon from ppa:canonical-x/x-staging once it has built
<jibel> tjaalton, the version in the ppa fixes the issue
<oSoMoN> cool
<tjaalton> jibel: thanks
<Eickmeyer> Hey everyone. Found a nasty UX bug in Ubiquity for Ubuntu Studio. (bug 1822134)
<ubot5`> bug 1822134 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Studio Installation - Black Text on Dark Gray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822134
<Eickmeyer> Not sure how to resolve this, but if someone could help me out here, that would be great.
<Eickmeyer> We changed our GTK theme, and it's not behaving correctly with Ubiquity.
<willcooke> Eickmeyer, perhaps clobrano might be able to help
<Eickmeyer> Thanks willcooke! It's not a show-stopper for beta, but I'd like it to get resolved by final.
<clobrano> hey Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: Hi!
 * clobrano is looking at the issue ticket
<Eickmeyer> cyphermox confirmed it on his own.
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: has your theme anything to do with yaru/adwaita?
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: Not at all. The theme is materia.
<Eickmeyer> Used to be numix-blue, but we decided to drop that since we were maintaining it with our tiny little team.
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: I see. In yaru we customized some details of ubiquity, but not the color. However you might have a look in our repo to see where to put your hands
<clobrano> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/blob/6a4d98747160c9d28bb0fe1249d4117d37bb472c/gtk/src/light/gtk-3.20/_apps.scss#L576
<clobrano> s/color/text color/
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: Line #587 gives me a clue.
<clobrano> :)
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: Unfortunately, I have no idea what to do with that clue. :(
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: :D, unfortunately I'm not familiar with materia theme, but I might save some time to look into it (not sure though)
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: That would be much appreciated.
<Eickmeyer> I linked the package in the bug report.
 * clobrano added to backlog
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: I'm calling the beta release good for now, but I hope we can get something fixed before RC or final.
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: alright
<Eickmeyer> The bug report is in the release notes.
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: is materia repo this one https://github.com/nana-4/materia-theme ? I can't find anythig in code section for materia-gtk-theme
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: Looks like it.
<clobrano> Perfect
<willcooke> night all
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: https://github.com/nana-4/materia-theme/pull/369
<gitbot> nana-4 issue (Pull request) 369 in materia-theme "gtk: tweak visibility of Ubiquity #label_page label" [Open]
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: Nice! Then, since it would be a bug fix, would we be able to cherry-pick that into the materia-gtk-theme package, or.. how would that work?
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: I just subscribed to that PR.
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: this is just a pull request, let's see if it's accepted. After that, materia-gtk-theme package has to be updated by the ppa manager
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: the only source code I've found is the github one, so I don't know how that's done :)
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: If it were me, I'd pull the commit as a git patch and add it to debian/patches for quilt to take care of.
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: this is a good idea
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: the change is very specific, it won't cause any side effect
<tsimonq2> jibel, etc.: For the Canary images, are those actually published somewhere, or are they just published squashfses that I have to manually inject into an ISO?
<tsimonq2> ("those" meaning, published, usable ISOs)
<tsimonq2> I don't see anything on cdimage.ubuntu.com, which implies the latter, however, it could just be not set up yet.
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: It's pulled from upstream Debian. Luckily, I know a guy.
<Eickmeyer> https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/materia-gtk-theme
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-29
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Friday!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<jibel> tsimonq2, canary images are not published anywhere yet.
<jibel> good morning everyone
<duflu> Hi jibel
<jibel> cpaelzer__, hi, I still have bug 1761497 which is pretty annoying for manual iso testing. Is there a way to listen to events like key strokes received by the guest?
<ubot5`> bug 1761497 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "syslinux menu is displayed when a desktop ISO is powered from virt-manager" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761497
<cpaelzer> jibel: re-reading old bug ...
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<jibel> cpaelzer, it's like the VM receives a keyboard event on boot
<cpaelzer> jibel: is still the different host HW the only difference between good&bad systems?
<cpaelzer> jibel: also if on an affected machine you start it via virt-manager but without a view of the guest graphics open - does it work then
<cpaelzer> i.e. does the UI hve to be attached to trigger the issue?
<jibel> cpaelzer, it's only on one machine, the HW is the only difference between good vs bad systems.
<jibel> cpaelzer, and yes, the UI seems to have a role in triggering the bug
<jibel> and it happens with any release booted on the guest (i tried with trusty)
<cpaelzer> for the sake of trying to be a friendly helper I tried to reproduce this once more now - but it doesn't trigger
<cpaelzer> let me think about potential debugging options that I might have forgotten
<jibel> yeah, I think it's really a problem with the host difficult/impossible to reproduce on other hw
<jibel> cpaelzer, if I start the VM directly from the manager without the view it works as expected
<cpaelzer> you can send-key extra keystrokes, but I don't know of monitoring them
<cpaelzer> might be an unwanted big-brother feature after all
<cpaelzer> jibel: for the sake of trying almost random things - switching the video backend between spice/vnc maybe?
<cpaelzer> not sure how your guest looks like atm
<jibel> cpaelzer, ah, actually switching to vnc solves the problem
<cpaelzer> jibel: are by any accident the working systems already on vnc only instead of spice?
<cpaelzer> jibel: and/or is this a sufficient workaround for you for now?
<jibel> cpaelzer, the working systems are using spice.
<jibel> cpaelzer, The workaround is sufficient, thanks for your help.
<jibel> I'll see if I can dig further
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> hi duflu
<willcooke> re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1821933
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1821933 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu) "Touch input is offset with two screens (even appearing on the wrong screen)" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> I dont have any scaling set, do you want me to set it and retest?
<duflu> willcooke, no if you can reproduce it with 100% then that's plenty
<willcooke> roger
<willcooke> comment posted
 * duflu stops typing and looks
<duflu> willcooke, thanks. Back to being a pure gnome-shell bug. I did search for prior reports yesterday but found none
<duflu> I can imagine the cause though
<willcooke> jibel can reproduce, so I'm happy its not just me
<duflu> The stage covers all monitors and possibly touch input is being scaled to that
<duflu> So the rubber band would appear at the proportion of the full stage that's the same as the proportion across the touch screen
<duflu> Or any touch would
<duflu> I happened to order a tiny external monitor yesterday for such bugs but it is not touch
<willcooke> duflu, do we need T_revinhos eyes on it?
<duflu> willcooke, I can probably find the offending code myself but couldn't test any fix right now
<willcooke> if you can stick it in a ppa, I'm happy to test
<willcooke> as and why, like
<willcooke> *when
<duflu> willcooke, actually jibel beat you to it (bug 1723039)
<ubot5`> bug 1723039 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "With 2 monitors, touches to the touch screen appear across both (and in the wrong place)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723039
<duflu> which to use?
<willcooke> I think that's different
<willcooke> it talks about turning off one screen
<duflu> willcooke, no he's only suggesting a solution I think
<willcooke> "With an external monitor attached and the internal display being a touch screen, set the output to the external display only."
<duflu> willcooke, oh, no. Same bug occurs even when the touch screen is off
<willcooke> that's not the same thing
<duflu> Still the same bug
<willcooke> oki
<willcooke> That bug is from 2017, but my machine has been find on cosmic and bionic
<willcooke> so there's a regression there
<willcooke> my bug has a video too, so..... ;D
<jibel> duflu, different bugs
<duflu> jibel, different situations yeah but the same fix should do it
<duflu> Also there might have been a separate fix already to stop touches responding when a screen is off
<jibel> no, my case was about disabling the touch screen when the display is off
<duflu> Yes
<jibel> the other one is about the offset when 2 screens are on. How is it the same thing?
<duflu> jibel, oh, yes I see. When you say actions are visible you mean actions without a touch location.
<jibel> yes
<duflu> jibel, OK no problem. Sounds familiar so I think that might have been fixed in recent years
<duflu> Now checking
<willcooke> morning jibel
<willcooke> oops
<duflu> jibel, your bug is magically fixed. Apparently
<willcooke> ah, now then....
<willcooke> If I turn off the laptop screen, which is the touch screen
<willcooke> and only have video out on the external monitor
<willcooke> then touch events still work
<willcooke> and
<willcooke> they are positioned on the external screen, more or less in the right place
<willcooke> like, if I touch in the middle of the (disabled) laptop screen, the event happens more or less in the middle of the external screen
<willcooke> I assume "more or less" because the screens are different sizes and resolutions
<duflu> willcooke, hmm. I just closed that because I found the fix in mutter 3.31.4
<duflu> I guess it's not fully off?
<willcooke> I guess so, the laptop lid is up but it looks like the backlight is off
<duflu> willcooke, it took me longer to remember how to PPA than to actually write a patch
<duflu> Give it some minutes
<willcooke> duflu, this can wait if it's already EOW for you
<duflu> willcooke, fair point. But wait for the build and let me know: https://launchpad.net/~vanvugt/+archive/ubuntu/lp1821933
<willcooke> duflu, merci
<duflu> willcooke, ugh. Actually the math is wrong and there is missing info I can't just fix :(
<willcooke> nw
<willcooke> Sounds like I should open a bug uptream
<willcooke> I'll test on Fedora too
<duflu> willcooke, yeah that can't hurt to log an upstream bug. The problematic function is the one in the patch I mentioned, but a fix would need to actually cover more code than that. If it's possible at all right now
<duflu> willcooke, I guess my faulty patch might work only for cases where the touch screen is at the top left
<willcooke> I'll test it anyway, see what happens
<duflu> I think if the touchscreen and the LCD below it are the same resolution AND placed at the top left of all monitors, THEN it might work
<duflu> So it may have the illusion of working in the end, but should not be proposed as a fix
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> duflu, so for an upstream bug, do you think it should go against gnome shell?
<duflu> willcooke, no it's purely mutter
<willcooke> kk
<duflu> I'd just leave a gnome-shell task in Launchpad to help others find it. That minimizes duplicates
<duflu> Also minimises
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> Night
<willcooke> see you!
<willcooke> have a good one
<tsimonq2> jibel: ack, but they are meant to be published at some point?
<tsimonq2> jibel: I ask because Lubuntu would like to jump on the train, so to speak. :)
<jibel> tsimonq2, yes, once it's installable.
<jibel> I'll tell you
<tsimonq2> jibel: Fair enough. Are the remaining issues in the tooling or the packages that are in the PPA?
<jibel> tsimonq2, just lack of time
<jibel> tsimonq2, actually it should work with ubiquity, I'll try to push a build somewhere for you next week if you want to have a look
<tsimonq2> jibel: Oh, is this the one with the stacked squashfses?
<tsimonq2> If that's the case, it's a two-liner in Calamares, I just need to verify and test it.
<willcooke> night all, have a nice weekend
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-23
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jamesh> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> Afternoon jamesh
<jamesh> hi duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ? passé un bon w.e ?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, pretty average. Glad though I finally got to see family and friends for the first time in a month. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> we finally have some sunny days here, shame that we can't really go out to enjoy those though :-/
<duflu> Yeah
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Yo Yo!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, welcome to start of confinement world :p
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Evening RAOF
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> seb128, très bon week-end, on a passé tout le temps dans le jardin, le potager a fière allure :)
<RAOF> It's not so much confinement world here (although everything's shutting down now, which is probably for the best)
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, super :)
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, seb128, ça va et vous ?
<seb128> hey RAOF
<seb128> didrocks, ça va bien!
<didrocks> on range la cave et le garage ici avant le déménagement dans quelques mois
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> par contre, ben, pas le moyen de mettre en déchèterie, donc c’est plus du déplacement qu’autre chose :p
<Saviq> hey all, is there a bug we can track for https://github.com/canonical/multipass/issues/1440 ?
<gitbot> canonical issue 1440 in multipass "Icon in title bar doesn't work at 200% scale" [Bug, Open]
<seb128> hey Saviq
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<seb128> Saviq, try if http://deb.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator_33-1_all.deb fixes it?
<jibel> is night mode broken for anyone on focal ?
<jibel> my display doesn't adjust anymore and it's stuck on red
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> open a bug including the journal log please
<jibel> seb128, do you have an entry for night mode in the aggregate menu?
<duflu> Saviq, maybe bug 1832793. Otherwise please open a new one in that package
<ubot5> bug 1832793 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "Size is not right with hidpi (both 2x and 1x with font scaling)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832793
<seb128> jibel, yes, when it kicks in it displays an icon in the top right row of icons and it adds a 'night mode activated' section in the menu under the battery one, which has 3 items to configure/postpone/disable
<seb128> I just tested by setting a manual night mode start at 9am
<seb128> wfm
<Saviq> duflu: thanks :)
<Laney> hullo
<Saviq> Trevinho: is there a package I could try for 1832793 somewhere?
<Laney> there's a silo
<duflu> Saviq, seb gave a link above
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Saviq> meh, quassel not notifying me
<Saviq> duflu, Trevinho, as you were, thanks
<duflu> Not verified it includes *that* fix, but likely
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> yeah it was alright, getting used to exercise being the only thing to do!
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> doing good so far, weather is nice and I wish I could be outside more/do some tennis but minor frustration when putting things in perspective
<Laney> indeed
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> moin didrocks
<Laney> how's it going
 * Laney eyes focal-proposed a bit
<didrocks> Laney: good good, still busy refactoring remove/gc on zfs
<seb128> didrocks, hey, do you think you could give a pre-upload NEW review to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/+sourcepub/11077955/+listing-archive-extra when you have some time? it's a simply python package (gdrive backend to use for deja-dup)
<didrocks> seb128: will do this afternoon
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: sad about the missing trailing , :)
<didrocks> - debian/source/include-binaries list debian/test-example.tar.xz which doesn’t exist
<seb128> didrocks, lol, that I can fix :)
<Wimpress> Afternoon deaktopers o/
<seb128> ah, I copied the debian dir over and forgot to rm that subdir
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: it’s used in the autopkgtests as well?
<Wimpress> seb128: OK, I think.
<didrocks> or same, leftover?
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> What a strange world we live in now.
<Wimpress> didrocks: o/
<seb128> didrocks, same, forgot to remove the subdirs
<didrocks> ack
<seb128> didrocks, I've fixed those 3 locally now :)
<didrocks> seb128: just a lintian warning on the deb: dpkg W: python3-pydrive: description-starts-with-leading-spaces
<didrocks> otherwise, the rest looks good :)
<seb128> I guess I should add back the description before the *
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> (you are shipping the tests in the binary package which is in purpose I think?)
<didrocks> yw! Happy to have spot some things, it was useful :)
<didrocks> on purpose*
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, the test I just followed up upstream but might make sense to just left them out, they are probably not that useful to users
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I was wondering if shipping them somewhere is interesting for those depending on it, like a mock shipped or not (but that would be in another package in that case)
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think anyone use them atm, I will just filtered them out in a first iteration and can add a binary package for test later on
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the review/feedback!
<didrocks> sounds good to me
<didrocks> yw!
<Trevinho> Saviq: sorry, I just saw the highlights...
<Trevinho> so, yeah that bug is fixed in the new version
<Trevinho> I linked the commit in the github bug
<Saviq> Trevinho: reported a new issue, the package from Debian fixes that, but there are new issues…
<Saviq> https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/215
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 215 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator "Icons too small and cropped" [Open]
<Trevinho> the size thing is actually a feature...
<Trevinho> the icons should be all the same size, so 16px.
<Trevinho> as upstream icons are, there was no much sense of having app icons to be bigger than system ones
<Trevinho> as per the cropped telegram... Quite weird, as I'm not noticing it here :o
<clobrano> hello everyone 0/
<clobrano> I'm discussing this change in user-themes extension
<clobrano> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell-extensions/-/merge_requests/111#note_747703
<clobrano> could anyone point me to this "session mode theme" thing?
<Saviq> Trevinho: they actually look smaller than the upstream icons, but that may be due to them being circular - regardless, these are meant to be for "legacy" software (compared to GS extensions), which likely expects more than 16px, so the icons won't be optimized to be that small (Multipass's or Telegram's certainly aren't)…
<Saviq> commented on the issue
<Trevinho> Saviq: the problem for some icons is due to the fact that they introduced some "manual" padding by adding transparent space around. Now, I don't think there's an easy way to detect it, so the only way is just make them all smaller and then wait for apps to update, if ever.
<Trevinho> like in unity they used to be 22px, so they were using transparency to add padding in some cases.
<Saviq> yeah I know it's not "easy" :)
<Saviq> really I'm complaining b/c it's a significant change IMO, and I just wonder if design had a say in that
<Saviq> and if we're (macOS-style) experiencing only monochrome icons there, maybe we could desaturate them to highlight that
<Trevinho> Saviq: well, "community" design (i.e) yaru people was asking that for some long time.
<Trevinho> Saviq: indeed desaturation would be an option indeed for a more uniform experience, but well.. this could be a bit more prolematic for some icons (I remember I tried years ago already, but not all the icons work well with it). But for such thing, would be probably just use symbolic icons... I..e if multipass (for example) would use a symbolic icon, it would just behave like other
<Trevinho> gnome-shell icons, so adapting color on highlight.
<oSoMoN> did someone recently report issues with bluetooth headsets in focal? my headset pairs fine, but audio output is always on the laptop's builtin speakers, regardless of the sink I select in g-c-c, does that sound familiar to anyone?
<oSoMoN> ah, that looks like bug #1850766
<ubot5> bug 1850766 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth headset selected as default sound output, yet sound outputs to laptop speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1850766
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gamemode/+bug/1853830 got security team review and I addressed your MIR-team oriented comments I think, could you have another look to see if it's an ack now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853830 in gamemode (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gamemode" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, also I uploaded pydrive to focal if you could also give another round of NEW review there :-)
<ricotz> hello desktoppers :)
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, this would be safe for ff 75 too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nasm/+bug/1868445
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868445 in nasm (Ubuntu) " Firefox 76 requires nasm >= 2.14.02" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, have you built packages for 75 with your update of nasm?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, the 75 beta 7 on xenial picked it up
<ricotz> eoan and focal builds are using 2.14.02 from the archive
<oSoMoN> ricotz, that sounds good to me
<ricotz> oSoMoN, regarding the i386 failure https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1622013
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1622013 in Audio/Video: Playback "failure to build on 32-bits since libvpx update in #1525393" [Normal,New]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, would you mind updating git.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+git/nasm-mozilla (creating the bionic branch and updating the existing xenial one)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, oh, didn't known about that
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, hey, good, despite the curfew ;), I am hoping you too
<seb128> I am, thanks!
<ricotz> seb128, I was about to ask if you will have time later to upload a new vala release?
<ricotz> (or tomorrow)
<seb128> ricotz, no problem, just give me a ping when it's ready
<ricotz> seb128, thanks, still in progress upstream :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I wonder why the thunderbird upstream version isn't correctly displayed at https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html ?
<oSoMoN> are there logs of the ubuntu-desktop-versions runs?
<seb128> oSoMoN, there is a log on the server but it's empty
<seb128> oSoMoN, I set DEBUG=1, let's see on the next refresh if that helps, the mozjs ones are probably having the same issue
<didrocks> seb128: mind if I give the deep look tomorrow? Quite stuck in very complicated test cases right now and focused
<seb128> didrocks, no problem, good luck with the test cases :)
<didrocks> thx, quite committing for uncommitting :/
<seb128> oSoMoN, could you report your device selection issue to upstream (if I understand correctly it's not limited to g-c-c but also an issue using pactl)?
<seb128> oSoMoN, also would be useful if you could downgrade pulseaudio to 0.13 to see if it's a regression of that update
<seb128> didrocks, you worked on plymouth for the fsck integration, do you have any hacking tips on how to test changes? can it be done 'in session' or need to reboot iterate for testing?
<oSoMoN> seb128, will do
<seb128> didrocks, unping, found a way to hack on it easily
<didrocks> ack :)
<didrocks> I think I just did some exit 1
<didrocks> in a vm
<seb128> in fact you can plymouthd --no-daemon --debug
<seb128> then plymouth show-splash
<seb128> then ssh it and send commands using the plymouth command
<didrocks> oh right, I was doing something like that, with some nested X session
<didrocks> because the in window mode didn’t really work
<ngaio> hi, is there a good reason why libunity and its introspection bindings are not in Debian? They're in openSUSE and Fedora but not Debian, which is surprising! I'm an application developer and I really like the badge counts and launcher progress bars.
<seb128> ngaio, hey, probably just didn't find a maintainer interested, according to https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/libunity it had been in Debian experimental but the maintainer lost interest and it got removed
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I updated the nasm-mozilla repo
<oSoMoN> ricotz, thanks
<ngaio> seb128, on a related note, when a package is synced from Debian to the Universe repository, is it possible to patch the package requirements to include a new dependency (in this instance, gir1.2-unity-5.0)?
<seb128> ngaio, no, we need to add a delta/merge the package then
<ngaio> seb128, in that case is there a set procedure to request a package be promoted from Universe to Main?
<seb128> ngaio, unsure how that's related?
<ngaio> seb128, because my package (Rapid Photo Downloader) has a dependency on gir1.2-unity-5.0. It's optional, but a nice feature (launcher progess bars, badge counts). If Rapid Photo Downloader is synced straight from Debian, it will never have that feature, because the package does not exist in Debian. If Rapid Photo Downloader is packaged in Ubuntu, it will have the feature.
<ngaio> and in my opinion Rapid Photo Downloader is now in good enough shape to make it into Main
<seb128> ngaio, packages in main are just the ones which Canonical provides support for/installed by default, your app doesn't need to be in main
<seb128> ngaio, could be easier to just do a snap of it?
<ngaio> seb128, I've tried to make a functioning snap but it's a very difficult app to run confined (it does stuff like issue commands to GVFS / GIO, which is impossible from confinement)
<seb128> ngaio, k, and what language is it written in?
<ngaio> seb128, Python + PyQt 5
<seb128> ngaio, it's possible to have a depends added for Ubuntu only in that case, Build-Depends can't be generated dynamically but Depends is doable
<seb128> ngaio, see e.g https://salsa.debian.org/utopia-team/udisks2/-/blob/master/debian/rules , the bottom section
<ngaio> seb128, oh okay great, in that case, I'll let the Debian packager know about that! That's wonderful news. Thanks!
<ngaio> seb128, when he packages it up (hopefully soon), can I return here and ask for it to be synced from Debian Unstable to Ubuntu Universe?
<ngaio> seb128, I'd dearly love to avoid 5 years of bug reports on things I already fixed and features I already added ;-)
<seb128> ngaio, the right way is to open a bug on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<ngaio> seb128, okay very good, thanks again
<seb128> yw!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-24
<pieq> hi!
<pieq> duflu, hey! I saw you market https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1866194 as a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1850766, but I'd argue it's not (I added a comment to explain)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1850766 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1866194 Bluetooth headset selected as default sound output, yet sound outputs to laptop speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1850766 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth headset selected as default sound output, yet sound outputs to laptop speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duflu> pieq, no problem. Just looked like a common mistake
<duflu> Many people log the same bug multiple times, including me
<pieq> duflu, yeah, so many things happen and I felt a bit dumb reading my own prose from October :) But I can confirm it's not the same
<sarnold> pieq: heh, I'm glad I'm not the only one who dislikes my old bug reports :)
<duflu> pieq, OK. Just try to make them sound more different and confirm both bugs are still active
<pieq> By the way, I tried what OsOmOn did for the other bug (removing pulseaudio and reinstalling it) but it didn't fix the issue
<duflu> pieq, if you get in quick the bugs might get immediate attention by going on this list: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/issues/733
<gitbot> PulseAudio issue 733 in pulseaudio "[TRACKER] PulseAudio 14.0 release blockers" [Opened]
<duflu> So remember to upstream the bug reports
<pieq> duflu, argh, I have to upstream it...
<pieq> duflu, what do you mean by "quick"? :)
<pieq> duflu, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/issues/832
<gitbot> PulseAudio issue 832 in pulseaudio "[Dell Inspiron 7370] shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker" [Opened]
<pieq> duflu, thanks for the reminder! I got caught in other tasks and didn't find the time to upstream this issue
<duflu> pieq, quick meaning we are waiting for upstream release 14.0 but they still seem to be prioritising bug fixes before tagging it
<pieq> duflu, OK, got it. I hope my bug report is clear enough. I linked to the LP issue anyway
<duflu> pieq, yeah thanks. Please do the same for the other bug too
<tjaalton> gnome-shell crashes every time I resume from suspend.. is this known?
<duflu> tjaalton, not known by that scenario, but probably a known stack trace....
<tjaalton> well, there's always a package that's too old to actually file it..
<tjaalton> it's become a morning ritual to see the popup failing to file it, and then installing all updates :)
<duflu> tjaalton, can you update the system, removed the .uploaded and then resubmit the crash report?
<duflu> -d
<tjaalton> guess I need to reproduce it after installing the updates
<tjaalton> or that
<tjaalton> yeah it just needed a lockscreen, then hitting a key crashes gnome-shell, which is kinda a security issue too
<duflu> I wonder if Xorg catching its own crashes ever reduces the likelihood of a clean core dump and crash report
<tjaalton> could be
<tjaalton> ok so I think it submitted the crash, how do I discover it?
<tjaalton> ah, 4e9abd64-6d8c-11ea-a78a-fa163ee63de6
<tjaalton> in .uploaded
<duflu> tjaalton, all I can see for sure is:  maalis 24 06:59:10 leon gnome-shell[149767]: st_widget_remove_accessible_state: assertion 'ST_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<duflu> and no existing reports of that anywhere
<duflu> at least not in the top 100
<duflu> tjaalton, got extensions?
<tjaalton> workspace matrix
<tjaalton> can't live without it :)
<duflu> tjaalton, well hopefully it's not related. Though if you can reproduce the crash easily you really should test without the extension installed
<duflu> Because I can't find any crash reports matching that extension failure. It's at least rare
<duflu> or reliably corrupted and never reports cleanly
<tjaalton> yeah I'll try without
<duflu> erm, matching that assertion failure
<tjaalton> still happens after disabling matrix
<duflu> tjaalton, try uninstalling. Disabling extensions is a lie
<tjaalton> the only other extension that's enabled is ubuntu dock
<tjaalton> hum ok
<tjaalton> no change
<duflu> There's *probably* an error page for this. Just not in the top 100 so I don't know how to find it
<duflu> Weird. No crash signature makes no sense if it's a "clean" assertion failure
<duflu> tjaalton, if you want you can create a bug and just mention:  maalis 24 06:59:10 leon gnome-shell[149767]: st_widget_remove_accessible_state: assertion 'ST_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> still happens after a logout
<tjaalton> pieq: btw I'm affected by the same bluetooth bug
<tjaalton> duflu: also, I'm seeing this on another machine too
<tjaalton> pieq: looking at those bugs, it's 1850766 that doesn't happen anymore in focal, the behaviour changed to what's on the other bug. I saw the older bug with 19.10 and now the new one on focal
<tjaalton> so, I guess the old one could be closed?
<tjaalton> doubt it's getting fixed in eoan anymore
<pieq> tjaalton, ah, the mysteries of pulseaudio...
<tjaalton> yeah it's quite frustrating, especially with bt..
<pieq> From what I can gather, there seem to have a lot of regressions going on with pulseaudio. It's really hard to have a model that works on all kinds of configuration, for sure. Maybe we could help if we had some kind of tests we could run on our infra.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<duflu> BTW, I am confused... Running plymouth manually on my focal desktop I do see messages. Don't you?
<duflu> I can change them to anything
<duflu> Using spinner, which I thought was the goal
<duflu> Nevermind. Let me triage the relevant bugs and review everything Hans said
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va?
<duflu> Also there are crashes in plymouth. Those won't be helping
<seb128> hey duflu, oSoMoN, how are you?
<seb128> duflu, segfault? that's worth reporting upstream
<duflu> seb128, apparently we have a number of them so looking at those too
<oSoMoN> I'm good
<seb128> duflu, and yeah, messages seem to display following the steps I emailed you. I also though that was not implemented/the goal, I'm confused now on why e.g the liveCD messages don't display then
<duflu> And Launchpad is timing out. So I will go water some plants and then try again
<seb128> duflu, also fsck doesn't display anything for me when I create a /forcefsck even with the ubuntu theme, unsure if that's because the check is too short on my ssd or if that regression before the theme change
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, should we sync the new libinput point version from Debian?
<tjaalton> seb128: yep
<tjaalton> done
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<pieq> salut seb128 et oSoMoN !
<seb128> lut pieq, comment ça va ? (brb, reconnecting using the vpn)
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> seb128, yeah that's what I've been saying. Got no way to reproduce or test the fsck problem
<duflu> If it exists at all
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut pieq, salut didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<seb128> duflu, maybe worth checking the liveCD case/problem first instead
<duflu> Yes. Still triaging
<pieq> seb128, ça va ! Spending way more time that I'd like trying to understand binary e-mail attachments in a Python script... :)
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, seb128, ça va, et vous ?
<seb128> didrocks, ça va ici
<pieq> oSoMoN, I saw your answer on lp:1850766 and was hopeful it would work for my other problem (lp:1866194) but no :(
<pieq> oSoMoN, I tried to remove pulseaudio and reinstall it, but #1866194 is still here, so I filed an upstream bug
<seb128> oSoMoN, Trevinho, so I don't know why the mozilla urls don't work from the script on people
<seb128> the log has
<seb128> Unable to open URL: https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/, None
<seb128> same for TB
<seb128> but with the same proxy env doing a wget of the URL works
<oSoMoN> weird
<oSoMoN> pieq, sounds like a different issue than the one I was experiencing then
<oSoMoN> now that I think about it, I recall experiencing something similar in a past development cycle (but I can't remember if it was disco->eoan, or an earlier one): a pulseaudio upgrade broke my bluetooth, downgrading and then upgrading again fixed it
<duflu> The most recent big Bluetooth audio fix mostly only affected Sony headphones. So it's important and useful to log your own bug detailing what you're using
<pieq> oSoMoN, yes it is
<seb128> oSoMoN,
<seb128> >>> urllib.urlopen('https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/').readlines()
<seb128> ...
<seb128> ... '<title>ERROR: The requested URL could not be retrieved</title>\n',...
<seb128> but curl / wget on the same url works :/
<seb128> oSoMoN, it's on people.canonical.com if you want to try yourself
<pieq> seb128, I'm guessing Mozilla server filters by user agent
<seb128> pieq, why would they allow wget/curl and not python urllib?
<pieq> seb128, good question :)
<oSoMoN> nah, the same urlopen call works here locally
<oSoMoN> it seems to hang when I issue it from people.c.c
<seb128> indeed, that as well
<seb128> oSoMoN, you need to use the proxy, cf my /msg
<oSoMoN> yeah, now I'm seeing the same proxy error page
<oSoMoN> "Unsupported Request Method and Protocol"
<oSoMoN> seb128, works with s/https/http/
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was typing the same thing
<seb128> which is weird, we have other https urls in there and they work fine
<seb128> oh, well, not worth spending time on that, let's just change those urls to be http
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you want to do it or should I?
<seb128> mozjs ones are in the same case
<oSoMoN> yeah, and I'm not seeing anything suspicious when monitoring network traffic with chrome devtools when fetching the same https URL in chromium
<oSoMoN> seb128, IIRC I can't push directly to the branch, so you might as well want to do it yourself?
<seb128> oSoMoN, k
<seb128> wooot, ICU migrated
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, ^
<duflu> seb128, any idea what package sends the media removal message etc to plymouth?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I found some posts thazt say urlopen isn't greazt with proxy and using request works better, I might poke a bit with that
<seb128> ursing
<seb128> >>> import urllib2
<seb128> >>> req = urllib2.Request('https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/')
<seb128> >>> response = urllib2.urlopen(req)
<seb128> urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 1] _ssl.c:504: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure>
<seb128> duflu, casper
<duflu> Ta
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you have acces to remove glib2.0 from disco-proposed? (interrupted SRU due to EOL)
<seb128> duflu, I poke at uploads yesterday http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40863725/casper_1.226_1.227.diff.gz has the diff for md5sum messages
<seb128> but yeah, just look at the plymouth calls in the source, easier
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, how are you?
<GunnarHj> I'm fine. Hope you are as well.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I wouldn't bother about cleaning disco proposed, but ask on #ubuntu-release if you care enough
<seb128> I'm good yes, thanks
<seb128> sorry, need to step out from the keyboard for a bit
<GunnarHj> seb128: I you don't think it's worth it, I don't either.
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the -c4 on symbol file check!
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> How's it going duflu?
<duflu> Wimpress, trying to learn plymouth so I can help with some issues there
<duflu> You?
<Wimpress> Ah, the prompts and user feedback in the new spinner theme?
<Wimpress> All fine here. UK is in total lock down now.
<duflu> Yeah, fixing bugs would be easy. Reproducing them is the hard part
<RikMills> Morning. Yeah, UK is closed
<RikMills> (except if you are a megalomanic sports retailer)
<Wimpress> Morning RikMills o/
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress
<seb128> didrocks, np, thanks for the reviews!
<seb128> Wimpress, bug #1853830 is MIR approved, you can turn it into a ffe now if wanted
<ubot5> bug 1853830 in gamemode (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gamemode" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853830
<seb128> hey rikmills, Laney, Wimpress, how are you today?
<Laney> morning
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<didrocks> seb128: yw
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> moin seb128 oSoMoN didrocks
 * seb128 emailed mterry with some questions about deja-dup/pydrive and got a reply overnight, nice to see he's still around :-)
<seb128> desktopers, did anyone see the plymouth/fsck integration in recent cycles?
<seb128> following the regression report for the new theme I tried on focal with the ubuntu-logo plymouth theme and by creating a /forcefsck
<Wimpress> seb128: No
<Wimpress> I've had spinner enabled for a few months.
<seb128> but I don't see anything on plymouth. I wonder if that's because my ssd doesn't take long enough to check
<seb128> or if that regressed before the theme change
<Wimpress> I have seen fsck in a testing VM, but it was text based console output.
<seb128> d_uflu also said he couldn't see those message in 19.10 either
<seb128> Wimpress, and in 19.10?
<seb128> I don't remember having seen those for ages
<Wimpress> I didn't test it in 19.10 long enough to encounter that.
<Wimpress> Hangon.
<seb128> 'it'?
<seb128> I meant plymouth before the theme change
<Wimpress> You're asking if the fsck output was visible in the old Plymouth theme?
<seb128> I wonder if the fsck integration regressed before plymouth changed
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I can't see it by switching back the theme and foccing a fsck
<seb128> but I don't know if it's just that the ssd check on that machine is too short to even display something
<Wimpress> Well, in the old theme I see the iso integrity check in the live session, but not with the spinner theme.
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's another topic
<Wimpress> Ah, OK.
<seb128> as said I can't see fsck even by going back to ubuntu-logo
<seb128> Wimpress, basically
<seb128> $ sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Wimpress> OK, I'll get some testing on that.
<seb128> pick ubuntu-logo
<seb128> create /forcefsck
<Wimpress> See if I can confirm.
<seb128> reboot
<seb128> thanks
<duflu> seb128, funny story: I can't start plymouthd anymore because it claims to be running when it's not. Have you seen that?
<duflu> Even removing the /run/plymouth doesn't help
<seb128> duflu, no
<seb128> does sudo plymouth quit helps?
<seb128> if not I guess reboot :/
<Wimpress> seb128: #1853830 is now an FFe
<seb128> Wimpress, great
<Wimpress> I've subbed ubuntu-release
<duflu> seb128, yes thanks. That removed *something*
<seb128> np!
<seb128> duflu, sorry to have throwed you under that plymouth bus, I though it would be a more obvious 'theme doesn't handle text message' problem, turns out it's not that and that it's not easy to get into a situation to trigger / be able to easily test and iterate on the problems :(
<duflu> seb128, I just can't get a shell at all to debug it. The system even kills ssh logins before it happens
<seb128> duflu, I will try to get some help on how to debug those issues during my day, you should probably stop there for today, it's too late in the day to start on figuring out even how to set up debugging
<duflu> I might try one of the other plymouth bugs I do suffer from myself. Especially since I'm not the only one and frankly those are more common than the messages bugs
<RAOF> seb128: oh, have I mentioned that the seamless Plymouth theme now *works* on the laptop it wasn't in Cape Town?
<seb128> RAOF, no you didn't, but good to know since I did some fixing in Frankfurt and meant to ask you if that made a difference (and sorry I didn't found a slot to come back to you to have a look in real there)
<seb128> duflu, makes sense
<RAOF> Eh, no problem. Since you got it to work now anyway we didn't really need to go over it in Frankfurt 😀
<jphilips> hi all. after going through popey's bug reporting video, i felt ubuntu should have an easier means to report a bug without opening the terminal, so i was pondering on how such a gui app should work and after some digging into what is available available on the install iso, i see we already have such a GUI, but need to make it easily accessible in the application menu
<jphilips> i would like to suggest we add a .desktop file to run `ubuntu-bug -w`
<popey> ubuntu-bug, yes. I don't know why it doesn't have a desktop file
<popey> maybe jibel knows
<seb128> not sure that's a good idea, it would encourage users who don't really know what they are doing to send poor quality reports to launchpad...
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth
<didrocks> hey hellsworth, kenvandine
<hellsworth> hi didrocks kenvandine :)
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<oSoMoN> good morning kenvandine
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
<jibel> I agree with seb128. Users who want to report bugs find how to do it and there is pretty good documentation on the wiki that explain how.
<jphilips> expecting people to load up the live ISO and then go to the wiki to find documentation on how to report a bug isnt good UX
<jphilips> why not only let devs report bugs as only they can report good ones
<jphilips> we ask regular users to contribute by trying out our testcases, but they say 'we arent going to make it easy for you to report bugs' isnt logical
<cpaelzer> hiho desktop people, does the VTE change I identified in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte2.91/+bug/1868116 ring any bell?
<ogra> we used to have the predecessor of ubuntu-bug hooked into the help menu of each and every app ... that resulted in tons of "i dont like the color if the icon" or similar pointless bugs ... its a two edged sword and you need to find a balance between making it too easy and making it too hard to still get useful reports and nt drown in a flood of opinions an general complaints
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868116 in qemu (Ubuntu) "QEMU monitor no longer works" [High,Triaged]
<cpaelzer> TL;DR some qemu function in focal is broken due to the new vte2.91 version that changed from iconv to ICU
<cpaelzer> Now that I actually know what I look for I can re-search qemu logs, but if this is a known issue on the desktop side I'd appreciate if you'd let me know
<jphilips> ogra: quite true. kde apps do the same in the help menu but the bugs go to the kde bugzilla. maybe a more sophisticated ubuntu bug reporting app needs to be created which can weed out the silly bugs before they reach launchpad
<seb128> cpaelzer, hey, not known from our side no, sorry that a desktop update created issues for you/qemu though :-/
<cpaelzer> seb128: thanks for the answer
<cpaelzer> seb128: I'll update the bug once I have rechecked qemu git
<cpaelzer> if desktop could subscribe/watch it that would be nice
<cpaelzer> just in case the outcome is "please change vte"
<cpaelzer> is that a case for champagne?
<seb128> rls-ff-incoming rather?
<seb128> though any would work I guess, unsure in which case one should be used if they have the same result
<Laney> yeah don't think it really matters
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I remember that I created a mock fsck for systemd integration tests if you or duflu needs it to fix the new theme: it’s in debian/tests/fsck
<seb128> didrocks, ah, that's useful info, thanks
<didrocks> it’s slowely running and sending progress
<seb128> I will try that after the meeting
<didrocks> (5 passes from 0 to 100 and multiple disks)
<didrocks> yw!
 * seb128 hugs didrocks for the high quality work, remaining useful years after :-)
 * didrocks hugs back \o/
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Wimpress, meeting?
<seb128> didrocks, oh, if you have any idle time, pydrive is in focal/NEW, unless I screwed something all the issues you pointed out yesterday are addressed
<Wimpress> o/
<Wimpress> Sorry I am late. Just had a relief drop from the super market :-)
<Wimpress> Let me grab my notes.
<didrocks> seb128: ack, doing in a short while
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-24
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 24 14:33:21 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-24 | Current topic:
<seb128> _o/
<Wimpress> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell
<Trevinho> o/
<hellsworth> o/
<oSoMoN> 😷/
<didrocks> hey
<Wimpress> How is everyone?
<jibel> good thanks
<oSoMoN> good
<Wimpress> OK, lets do this.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-24 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Trevinho> all locked well
<Wimpress> Trevinho: Stay safe :-)
<Wimpress> OK, that looks all clear. No desktop issues.
<kenvandine> o/
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Don't think I see anything there either?
<seb128> looks fine indeed
<Wimpress> seb128: Shall we skip over Eoan?
<seb128> why? it's still our current stable
<seb128> incoming is empty
<seb128> so should be easy...
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-24 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing on tracking
<seb128> looks like it's a skip anyway :)
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1733321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1733321 in network-manager (Ubuntu Focal) "network-manager ADT tests fail with on ppc64el with artful/linux 4.13.0.17.18" [Medium,New]
<Wimpress> I'll circle back to that one later.
<Wimpress> Relevant for prodstack.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-24 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1863239
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1863239 in libmtp (Ubuntu) "/dev/bus/usb/*/* device file of HP multi-function printer assigned to "audio" group" [Critical,In progress]
<Wimpress> tkamppeter: SHould that be assigned to you?
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1868260
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868260 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Change sleep-inactive-ac-timeout to 1200 to meet eStar 8 requirement" [High,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> seb128: I think the OEM team talked to you and I separately about that ^
<Wimpress> Let's review it this afternoon.
<tkamppeter> My part I have already done on it, we only need a core-dev for upload.
<Wimpress> OK, tkamppeter. Thanks.
<seb128> Wimpress, I would welcome team opinion on the change
<seb128> I'm fine doing it if we want to be estar 8 compliant, and we probably want?
<Wimpress> The OEM power change?
<seb128> I personally find autosuspend on ac annoying...
<seb128> yes
<Wimpress> I agree that staying compliant with eSTAR is the right thing to do.
<seb128> 'power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout to 1200 (20 minutes) as default to meet the Power Management Requirements of Energy Star Computers Specification Version 8.0.'
<seb128> k
<Laney> what
<Wimpress> Any other desktopers have an opinion on that?
<seb128> autosuspend on 20 min idle sucks from an user experience though
<Wimpress> Yep.
<seb128> well  I guess it depends what you use, but if you have e;g and IRC client open
<didrocks> I don’t really like either autosuspend after 20 min when you are on AC…
<Wimpress> The other option is the the OEM team carry their own gschema override.
<oSoMoN> complying with the spec seems sensible, even if I tend to agree that autosuspend on AC isn't something I would expect
<didrocks> I can understand the compliance regulation though
<Laney> what is this spec?
<seb128> Wimpress, I guess it's up to you to decide on whether we do that an OEM image setting or a default Ubuntu one
<seb128> Laney, https://www.energystar.gov/products/spec/computers_version_8_0_pd
<Wimpress> New device shipped with Ubuntu from OEMs should comply with that.
<Laney> feels like a bit of a crappy default to me
<seb128> k
<Wimpress> Hence the request.
<seb128> so I think you got the team consensus
<Wimpress> It is a setting a would change for sure.
<seb128> we don't like it
<seb128> Wimpress, now your call on OEM only or not
<Wimpress> OK. I'll ask the OEM team to carry their own override.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> (I guess it means win10 also default to that on new laptops now?)
<Laney> (don't forget to rls-ff-notfixing / close the bug too)
<Wimpress> Yep and macOS. But only if the intend to comply with the spec.
<seb128> k, let's move on I guess
<Wimpress> OK, bug updated and closed.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1866044
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866044 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in clutter_box_layout_allocate() ("ClutterBoxLayout child Gjs_ui_shellEntry_CapsLockWarning natural height: 0.000000 < minimum 24.000000 for width ...") when enable-animations=false" [High,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> Fixed upstream it appears.
<Trevinho> in the ppa waiting for icu transition...
<seb128> Trevinho, that ppa landed earlier today
<seb128> well, in focal proposed
<seb128> set it to fix commited now I guess
<Laney> it is!
<Wimpress> OK, so it will autoclose soon.
<Trevinho> yeah, so well s/ppa/proposed
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1807276
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1807276 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Cannot open Onscreen Keyboard in Xorg" [Medium,Triaged]
<Wimpress> Mark as rls-notfixing.
<Wimpress> I'll remove the champagne bug.
<Laney> yup
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1865845
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865845 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "No UI indication for fingerprint enrolling progress" [Low,Incomplete]
<Wimpress> Trevinho: Is that one for you?
<seb128> oem cares about it, we should at least accomodate for the change asked in the most recent comment imhp
<seb128> imho
<Wimpress> Looks trivial.
<Trevinho> Wimpress: yeah
<Trevinho> although....
<seb128> so +1 for nominating/assigning to Trevinho
<Trevinho> there's some design to do IMHO
<Trevinho> that view is crap, talk later
<Wimpress> Thanks. Assigned to you.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1866841
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866841 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Add chrome-gnome-shell to ubuntu-desktop recommends" [Wishlist,New]
<Wimpress> I'll take that one.
<Wimpress> I know the submitter.
<seb128> Wimpress, reject it you mean right?
<Wimpress> The answer is won't fix, right :-)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> The new Extension app is the way to go now I believe?>
<Wimpress> I'll update it later.
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1868666
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868666 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashes when resuming from lock screen [st_widget_remove_accessible_state: assertion 'ST_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed]" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> is that another report of the segfault with disable-animation that is fixed with 3.36?
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Wimpress> Is was wondering that.
<Trevinho> mh need to look a bit deeper
<Laney> Looks like it to me, I would incomplete and ask Timo to try again with 3.36
<Wimpress> Worth assigning?
<Wimpress> Laney: OK.
<Laney> should land soon
<Trevinho> looks a bit different though
<Wimpress> I've commented.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1866259
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866259 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu Focal) "Text clipped on password overlay dialogues" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> Looks like it is fixed upstream and confirmed fixed.
<seb128> looks like that's fixed in proposed now?
<seb128> we got a new yaru landing with gnome-shell & co there
<Wimpress> Are any of those package set to autoclose this bug?
<seb128> launchpad timeouts on me so I can't check :/
<kenvandine> i was just grumbling about LP timing out
<Wimpress> I'll leave that one there and review in a couple of days.
<seb128> doesn't look like it does, I will manually clean up once it migrates
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd-glib/+bug/1866574
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866574 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Eoan) "Update to 1.56" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Looks like robert should beassigned.
<Laney> yus
<Wimpress> Done
<seb128> it should be closed
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd-glib/1.56-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> no bug reference
 * kenvandine closed
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> I will closed with a comment later. LP is sick.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/1715931
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1715931 in exiv2 (Ubuntu Focal) "Update to exiv2 version 0.27" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<seb128> Wimpress, that's to close as well, that version is in focal for a while now
<tjaalton> seb128: enabling animations does prevent the crash, fwiw
<seb128> tjaalton, k, good, so hopefully the same issue than the one fixed in 3.36
<tjaalton> ok
<Wimpress> Thanks tjaalton
<Wimpress> I am closing the exiv2 bug.
<Wimpress> ...or will...
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-24 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> I can do that one
<seb128> but basically icu migrated and cleared most of the list
<seb128> current backlog is mostly things waiting for arm to catch up
<Wimpress> Yep, I already have 202 new packages since yesterday evening :-)
<seb128> and libraw/libcaca needing i386 crossbuild fixes, I will do those
<Wimpress> Thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<Wimpress> Anything else in there not ICU related?
<seb128> ICU is off, but nothing else out of waiting and some retries maybe
<seb128> I think we can move to AOB
<Wimpress> OK, great.
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-24 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> we are mostly done on 3.36 but still some updates and merges to claim on https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<Wimpress> I have a couple of questions.
<seb128> I'm trying to get things done but lockdown is making my days a bit challening and I've other things I delayed, so help would be welcome still
<Wimpress> Actually. I have no questions. I will wait for 3.36 to land.
<seb128> Wimpress, sorry, your turn now :p
<Laney> sry got called away
<Wimpress> seb128: I am happy to help with GNOME packaging work.
<Laney> I noticed that Daniel has been unassigning himself from rls bugs
<seb128> Wimpress, great, let's talk after the meeting then
<Wimpress> Sadly, our plan for me to learn from you in Frankfurt got delayed.
<seb128> Laney, which ones?
<Laney> should we have ... a ... converstaion about that? :-)
<Laney> oh gosh
<Wimpress> If you can spare the time, I'm happy to do some.
<Laney> I can find out if you want
<seb128> Laney, plymouth ones?
<seb128> or others?
<Laney> could be
<seb128> (I've the plymouth work on my list)
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> One is for Trevinho about X11 fractional scaling.
<Wimpress> We agree to proceed.
<Wimpress> Do you have what you need?
<seb128> no
<seb128> Robert sent an email, he has the patch done
<seb128> but we didn't get the string from design
<Wimpress> OK
<seb128> can you chase that?
<Wimpress> Add to my list of design chase requests.
<Wimpress> I will.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, the one I was thinking about is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1867909 but wasn't rls tracking
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865161 in casper (Ubuntu Focal) "duplicate for #1867909 Written "press return to shutdown the computer" does not appear." [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, I will mention to him that he shouldn't unassign himself from rls assigned bugs though
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> So... on that g-c-c thing, I submitted a bug on upstream design https://gitlab.gnome.org/Teams/Design/settings-mockups/-/issues/18 but well, I assume we can't wait for that to be fully addressed, but we have to fix this ourselves, mostly because the current view (other than ugly) makes impossible to have some drivers (i.e. godix, i.e. xps13) to do proper enrollment as they need more stages
<Wimpress> I want to preserve flicker free boot. How optimistic are we feeling about fixing it?
<Trevinho> than the UI can. So I think we'd need some UIFe for it.
<seb128> Wimpress, I'm more optimistic now that I was when Dimitri raise the problems
<Laney> 7 minutes, pfft, these people are LAZY!
<Wimpress> Can you file the UIFe please Trevinho
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> Wimpress, it would help if someone could confirm fsck integration was/is still working with the 'old' ubuntu-logo theme
<seb128> I'm not convinced that's a theme regression
<Wimpress> Understood.
<seb128> I can't get it to work with the old theme either
<Wimpress> I will ask some community members to assist with testing.
<seb128> also if anyone has some debugging/hacking clue on how to similate the liveCD boot mode that would be useful
<Wimpress> What do you mean by that?
<seb128> Daniel didn't really manage to find a way to get a debug setup working for that it looks like
<seb128> Wimpress, the ISO boot doing the checksum
<Wimpress> Is testing in an EFI boot VM suitable?
<seb128> unsure if that can be emulated from an active system or something you can ssh to
<seb128> so get debug info, poke, etc
<Wimpress> I have flicker free boot working in QEMU.
<seb128> well it's rather being able to get a ssh prompt/command line at the time the issue is happening
<seb128> right
<Wimpress> I see.
<seb128> but to be able to debug why the checksum messages are not showing it would help to have a command line at that time
<seb128> neither Daniel or I are familiar with liveCD/iso debuggign though
<seb128> but probably not a meeting topic either
<Laney> there won't be network at that time
<Wimpress> So, something to investigate them.
<seb128> Wimpress, anyway, I just wanted to mention that, end of the plymouth topic I think
<Wimpress> Anything else?
<seb128> not from me
<hellsworth> nothing here
<Wimpress> One last thing.
<Wimpress> We're all going to be impacted by COVID19 in some way or other in the coming weeks/months.
<Laney> Trevinho: If you get some design work done by Canonical on that bug, please try to get them to do it on Gitlab rather than the Ubuntu wiki or a Google doc or anywhere weird like that ... :)
<Wimpress> If you need anything, let me or your manager know so we help.
<hellsworth> thank you Wimpress
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I wish I could.. Wimpress any string I can pull to get that?
<Laney> thanks Wimpress!
<Wimpress> Trevinho: I'll get you "the best words" today.
<Wimpress> Right, all done then?
<Laney> yus
<seb128> looks like it
<Wimpress> Yep.
<Trevinho> yep
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone.
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 24 15:25:27 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-03-24-14.33.moin.txt
<Laney> Trevinho: there's a 'design request' procedure now
<Trevinho> not sure I'm aware of
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> yeah not sure exactly how it works
<Laney> but you fill out a form ... and then it somehow gets scheduled
<seb128> Wimpress, oh, also the gamemode bug needs some work to be turned into a proper FFE in case you didn't subscribe/see the update, I can follow up upstream about the activiation issue
<seb128> tkamppeter, could you forward that libmtp patch to Debian? We are currently in sync and would be nice to keep it this way :-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, I can try but I do not know whether they will handle it quickly.
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's fine, it doesn't stop us to also upload to focal, but at least this way we have a chance to be able to sync again later
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> oSoMoN, so the url change fixed the mozjs cases but not tb since their webpage does a redirect to the https version :/
<seb128> Trevinho, btw versions lists mozjs correctly now, the proxy/urllib didn't like the https request for some reason, it works with http now
<Trevinho> seb128: cool :)
<Trevinho> well, not cool going http, but do we care?
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks though
<seb128> np!
<seb128> Trevinho, could you have a look to the patch on bug #1867996 ?
<ubot5> bug 1867996 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Segfault in app_indicator_set_icon_full [patch attached]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867996
<seb128> the submitter states g_signal apis are not used correctly, weird that we didn't get more reports over the years
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, I'll make a note to have another look later
<Wimpress> Trevinho: I've invited you to a meeting with design on Thursday.
<tkamppeter> For everyone who has read my weekly update, I have a quick update to the SANE item in there, now the two maintainers of the "escl" and "airscan" backends want to join their projects! Success!
<oSoMoN> that sounds like good news!
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: awesome
<tkamppeter> Weekly update updated.
<Saviq> hellsworth: there are indentation issues in the bottom two YAML snippets in your post: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-snapcraft-3-11/16188/2?u=saviq
<jphilips> wanted to bring this bug i reported to the teams attention as this affects all flavors using update-manager https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1834798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1834798 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "incorrect labels and icons pulled from .desktop files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hellsworth> Saviq: the indentation is off by one in both cases because of the addedd + but i can adjust it
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I've tested bumping the python build dep for firefox to python3 (porting the few python scripts in the debian/ directory is pretty straightforward), but mach still requires python2.7 for most of its subcommands, so this ends up adding a build dependency, instead of upgrading the existing one. Do you think this is worth it?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, this is the diff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VncnGMV4kG/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I am fine with making it compatible with python3
<ricotz> oSoMoN, firefox itself has still some way to go https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1388447
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1388447 in General "[meta] Support and Require Python 3 to build Firefox" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> oSoMoN, this should be applied to all branches to avoid differ them
<ricotz> oSoMoN, if you want to push it yourself then please wait with that until Thursday
<oSoMoN> ricotz, of course
<oSoMoN> there's no rush, I've been experimenting with it but I can wait
<ricotz> I could apply on the trunk branch for testing
<oSoMoN> ricotz, if you don't mind…
<ricotz> oSoMoN, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9Z2hVzDd7/
<ricotz> debian/control* is a bit different
<oSoMoN> ricotz, that looks fine, thanks
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I assume you didn't test your python3 port yet? ;)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I have packages built/building in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/ff-py3/+packages, but I haven't actually tested them yet, indeed
<oSoMoN> is there a problem with them?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I see, I guess you didn't ran create_tarball.py then
<oSoMoN> no indeed
<ricotz> there was a change needed
<oSoMoN> I reused an existing tarball
<ricotz> oSoMoN, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vjJt3dCZKK/
<oSoMoN> the universal_newlines=True parameter?
<ricotz> yes
<oSoMoN> ack, thanks for this
<ricotz> otherwise p.stdout.read() doesn't return a string as needed
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-25
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Hi jibel
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut jibel
<jamesh> tkamppeter: I gave some feedback on your CUPS thread here: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/interface-request-cups-control-on-cups-snap-and-including-d-bus/15233/12?u=jamesh
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hello oSoMoN
<Laney> yo yo yo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<Laney> moin didrocks seb128
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> alright, I stood outside in the sun for five minutes this morning
<Laney> next door's cat came to say hi
<Laney> this is life atm
<Laney> you?
<duflu> Morning Laney and seb128
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, salut seb128
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, just adventured a trip to the local supermarket to get some stock
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> oSoMoN, salut, en forme ?
<Laney> guten morgen duflu und oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<Laney> indiana seb128 jones with that trip
<duflu> seb128, dazed by a few windowing regressions in 3.36.0 that came from the icon fade fix. Just doing final testing of the new fix now though
<seb128> Laney, :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> duflu, :-/
<seb128> duflu, I guess you didn't have time for plymouth then?
<duflu> seb128, that's less of a priority but it will be this week
<seb128> didrocks, do you remember how you used the fsck mock in systemd?
<seb128> I tried (bionic and focal) to sudo plymouthd --no-daemon --debug
<seb128> and sudo ./fsck
<seb128> but the splash screen doesn't display anything
<seb128> I wonder if that was already broken in bionic?
<seb128> or that way to start plymouth manually in debug is different from the boot mode
<seb128> but it's weird because it shows the same screen and displaying message or the ask password entry works...
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, et toi?
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va bien :)
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<Wimpress> All fine here.
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> Typically, wonderful weather now we're confined to quarters.
<Wimpress> duflu: Hi
<Wimpress> Any luck debugging Plymouth?
<duflu> Wimpress, no time for that today. Had to fix some issues in the new gnome-shell
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<duflu> But will get back to plymouth this week
<Wimpress> duflu: Understood.
<Wimpress> OSoMoN o/
<Wimpress> How is everyone? All well?
<seb128> doing well indeed!
<seb128> Wimpress, did you have a chance to try if you could see the fsck integration working? I tried on bionic with a force check and the mock didrocks pointed me at and it doesn't work here, I wonder if that's a local issue or if that has been not working for several cycles now
<chihchun> Laney: ping
<Laney> chihchun: eeeeek sorry
<Laney> I'll be with you in a minute!
<duflu> seb128, one thing I did not try yet was an older release than eoan
<duflu> Although I should get dinner sorted instead of restarting on plymouth
<seb128> duflu, hey, enjoy your evening! I tried on bionic without luck so far :-/
<duflu> Oh that is odd
<didrocks> seb128: IIRC, I was replacing the binary on the system and just call it via systemd-fsckd or directly on boot
<didrocks> calling directly fsck won’t work because you miss the part which forward to plymouth
<seb128> didrocks, ah. What do you mean by "call it via systemd-fsckd"? do you remember how one does that?
<duflu> seb128, the only visual evidence I can find of it working last (Google Images) was 10.04 :)
<didrocks> been some years, I don’t remember, let’s look at systemd autopkgtests
<didrocks> (debian/tests/systemd-fsckd)
<didrocks> the autopkgtests install fsck
<didrocks> and reboots
<duflu> Make that 12.10 and 14.04
<didrocks> which is the easiest way to test
<seb128> didrocks, I'm reading that autopkgtest as well now
<didrocks> I remember to have run it directly while iterating
<didrocks> but I don’t remember anymore how to do it easily, it was tricky because plymouth itself wasn’t showing the splash reliably at the time
<seb128> yeah, plymouthd --no-daemon --debug doesn't work on my xenial
<seb128> it sends me to a vt
<seb128> works fine nowadays, on bionic/focal though
<didrocks> seb128: maybe vm + reboot it easiest?
<didrocks> however, I see now that we have /run/initramfs/fsck-root
<didrocks> and I have it on my systemd
<didrocks> system*
<seb128> didrocks, it's slow iteration if you need to login, open text editor again, etc for each try
<didrocks> someone added:
<didrocks>     if os.path.exists('/run/initramfs/fsck-root'):
<didrocks>         print('SKIP: root file system is being checked by initramfs already')
<didrocks>         sys.exit(0)
<didrocks> to the tests
<didrocks> so maybe we are now running fsck on the initramfs without user feedback?
<didrocks> (for the root at least)
<seb128> that would explain why I'm not seeing anything on plymouth when I do a /forcefsck and reboot
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I’m sure I didn’t write that, so it’s post our implementation
<didrocks> I don’t remember to have seen fsck moving in the initramfs being announced anywhere
<didrocks> or the impact to not have feedback discussed
<jibel> tkamppeter, hey, printer discovery stopped working in focal and I get this crash https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1868944
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868944 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu) "cups-pk-helper-mechanism crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]
<didrocks> (this was only for dracut at the time and we didn’t have it)
<didrocks> I think one way would be at least to try with a vm with 2 disks
<didrocks> (and the mock)
<didrocks> at least to remove the "only one disk is skipped" idea
<seb128> didrocks, it's unclear to me what the mock is useful for on that case/how to use it?
<didrocks> seb128: it’s slowing down the fsck
<didrocks> so that you have the time to see it
<seb128> didrocks, just forcing a disk check should make it display the events on plymouth through normal system integration?
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> well slowing down by emulating what fsck prints
<didrocks> but yeah, you need to force a check with multiple disks
<seb128> didrocks, so how to I set up the mock? replace the systemd binary with the fsck from the test dir?
<didrocks> seb128: not the systemd binary, your system fsck
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> /sbin/fsck
<seb128> thx, let me try
<didrocks> but yeah, 2 disks at least + /forcefsck
<seb128> didrocks, so yeah, the skip was added in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=782522
<ubot5> Debian bug 782522 in systemd "Skip file system check if already done by initramfs" [Important,Fixed]
<seb128> by Debian
<didrocks> ack, so at least if you have multiple disks, the message should still be there
<didrocks> for secondary ones
<FourDollars> ./whois Laney:
<FourDollars> ha
<FourDollars> Laney: What do you want to do with oem-qemu-meta?
<Laney> :D
<Laney> FourDollars: We need a corresponding upload to Ubuntu to point the sources.list to the new archive layout
<FourDollars> Laney: OK. What is the next step I can do?
<FourDollars> Laney: Make a merge proposal?
<Laney> FourDollars: diff / PPA package to upload
<Laney> I guess you want to import this into your own vcs too
<FourDollars> Laney: OK. Let me import it, make the change and then upload to my Launchpad Git repo.
<Laney> thanks!
<FourDollars> np
<Laney> FourDollars: BTW you don't need to add "XB-Ubuntu-Kernel-Flavour: oem", that is the default
<FourDollars> Laney: We want to make it clearer. Will it cause any problem?
<Laney> bit of extra space used in the Packages file which is downloaded by everyone
<Laney> but not hugely
<FourDollars> OK. I will discuss it with others.
<FourDollars> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/+git/oem-qemu-meta/+ref/master
<Laney> great, thanks, I will look soon
<xnox> seb128:  Wimpress: the fsck integration does work with the ubuntu-logo theme..... i can trigger it correctly with e.g. plymouth-x11 in userspace. I guess i need to record videos.
<seb128> xnox, would help if you were giving us steps how to test it it, would help also working on fixing spinner
<seb128> xnox, same for casper, if you have any debug hint on how to get in an env to be able to hack/iterate
<seb128> xnox, also looks like / and /usr checks are done in initramfs nowadays and not showing on plymouth?
<Saviq> Trevinho: hey, would that be an issue with the app indicator, or gnome-shell itself https://github.com/canonical/multipass/issues/1444 ?
<gitbot> canonical issue 1444 in multipass "Difficult to navigate to Shell in long list of VMs" [Bug, Open]
<xnox> seb128:  yeah, one needs like separate /home
<xnox> seb128:  indeed checks for / and /usr are done in the initramfs, but for those too we should have pretty plymouth integration
 * xnox is sad
<seb128> xnox, 'should' like would be nice to add or like should be working today?
<xnox> seb128:  bah =) "should one day" =)
<seb128> because touch /forcefsck and reboot displays no fsck integration on bionic for me
<seb128> k
<seb128> xnox, so that integration is not working in most cases, I wouldn't consider the regression rc
<xnox> seb128:  it should be there for the initrd-less boot right
 * xnox ponders things
<xnox> seb128:  but the casper one should work.
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the theme does support messages
<xnox> seb128:  cause the casper integrety check uses the same fsck:*status messages
<seb128> if I plymoutd --no-daemon --debug
<xnox> which are not shown in spinner theme
<seb128> and ssh to the box use plymouth --message it does display the string
<xnox> one can run casper thing from userspace without booting anything, on a devel laptop, I'll take some videos
<seb128> xnox, do you have any debugging hint how to test the fsck/md5 integration?
<seb128> like start plymouth by end
<seb128> ssh
<seb128> and start the casper script?
<xnox> pull-lp-source casper; make in casper-md5sum; mount iso in /cdrom, and execute ./casper-md5sum /cdrom /cdrom/md5sum.txt  => without plymouth that will be just text output
<seb128> xnox, thx, that's useful
<xnox> if one starts X11 plymouth, and controls it from a separate tty, does show spash, and execute casper-md5sum again it would show all the pretty stuff with three lines of messages
<xnox> one line with fsck progress, one line with keycodes for skipping the check, and another one for any other messages / final message.
<seb128> xnox, is plymouth x11 needed/more useful that real plymouth?
<seb128> doing sudo plymouth --no-daemon --debug starts plymouth on a VT
<seb128> with a ssh prompt that seems to work fine for debugging
<seb128> unsure what else x11 provides?
<xnox> seb128:  i like x11 plymouth, as i run it direct on my development laptop / host, without booting any VMs.
<xnox> one can do all of that in a VM too using "real" plymouth, and like stopping gdm/gnome-shell over ssh first
<xnox> if one prefers to have separate thing.
<seb128> xnox, well, what I just described seems to do the same
<xnox> i guess preference =) and how one did it first =)
<seb128> I do that on my real laptop
<seb128> or does x11 does windows mode in session?
<xnox> if casper-md5sum can ping plymouth, it will push fsck messages to plymouth, but it doesn't do show-splash byitself, so any connection to any plymouth which is showing splash is good.
<xnox> i find x11 backend a bit crap, compared to the DRM one. There is smething with clock synchronisation, one kind of has to wiggle mouse for it to progress.
<xnox> besides this.
<xnox> seb128:  is there any other patches/updates that i can test? i.e. have there been any gdm / shell / plymouth changes that improve any aspects of flickerness already? I saw some comment updates, but not sure if they are in teh Archive yet.
<seb128> xnox, not at this point, only a new logo with better resolution in the archive
<xnox> seb128:  cool, and the logo is in gdm, plymouth, or both?
<seb128> gdm and plymouth
<xnox> nice =)
 * xnox should upgrade & reboot
<xnox> seb128:  any more visual direction from design/ux/yaru? or more of do whatever?
<seb128> xnox, not yet, but Wimpress has a catchup with design tomorrow
<xnox> cool cool
<seb128> xnox, good, your md5sum testing hint with
<seb128> (need to sudo start it though)
<seb128> it's going to make easier to debug
<seb128> bah
<seb128> xnox, doing that it shows the md5 messages on spinner/bgrt as well...
<seb128> xnox, https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/plymouth/checksum.jpg
<seb128> xnox, could it be also a case of files missing from the cache in casper like shutdown?
<seb128> xnox, also https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/plymouth/new.jpg
<xnox> seb128:  that's incomplete
<xnox> there should be three lines
<seb128> xnox, I saw the 3 lines earlier
<xnox> "checking filepath" "Fsck in progress 1 of 1 (40% complete" "Press S to skip"
<seb128> xnox, still it does show one line at least locally so I wonder why on the ISO it doesn't?
<xnox> and the first two should smoothly update
<xnox> one should always see the correct % progress, the filepath names scrolling, and the keycode message for how to skip if one got bored.
<seb128> right, at least it makes easy to test/fix that
<seb128> still the liveCD doesn't display anything
<seb128> so there is another bug on that env ... any idea how to debug that one? could be missing cache in casper?
<xnox> well fsck is on boot; so there shouldn't be anything missing from cache; things might be missing from the initrd. As if incomplete spinner theme copied into the casper initrd or somesuch?!
<xnox> i guess again, we need to boot with debug plymouth log to see what is happening.
<xnox> plus doesn't spinner theme like "delay" showing splash on boot? or is that a fedora only thing?
<tkamppeter> seb128, debian bug 954885
<ubot5> Debian bug 954885 in libmtp-common "/dev/bus/usb/*/* device file of printers assigned to "audio" group" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/954885
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, I saw, you Cc-ed me on the email :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, hope they will answer soon.
<seb128> tkamppeter, if not I will upload to Ubuntu this week, ok?
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, thanks.
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks !
<mdeslaur> seb128: hi! what regressions were you seeing with webkit2gtk that required the ppc64el fix? I'm wondering if I need it for eoan and bionic too
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, the rendered just segfaulted on ppc64el, couldn't display any page in the MiniBrowser
<seb128> mdeslaur, which got caught by the ruby-gnome autopkgtest failing
<seb128> mdeslaur, https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209236
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 209236 in JavaScriptCore "REGRESSION(r249808): [GTK] Crash in JSC Config::permanentlyFreeze() on architecture ppc64el" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah! I think I'm hitting that autopkgtest failure too, thanks for the info!
<seb128> mdeslaur, np!
<ijohnson> hey folks, after an update from focal-proposed this morning, I can no longer scale my monitors using Settings, when I try to hit Apply, gnome-control-c in the system journal complains with `Config not applicable: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Logical monitors overlap` and reverts back to 100% after the timeout (and my monitors are blank during this time)
<ijohnson> is this a known bug, or is there something I can do to set the scaling for my monitors some other way? all my text is now very small :-)
<ijohnson> (and if it helps I'm on x11 with default gnome window manager)
<Trevinho> ijohnson: are you using experimental x11 scaling?
<ijohnson> Trevinho: yes I was
<ijohnson> well still am, it's just not scaled at all due to the issue I mentioned
<Trevinho> ijohnson: yeah... Ok thanks, I'll look into this, there was a rewrite on the xrandr code that may have changed some aspect I wasn't aware of.
<Trevinho> need to retry again in multimonitor the
<Trevinho> need to retry again in multimonitor then
<Trevinho> ijohnson: I suppose it works for you in single mode right?
<ijohnson> Trevinho: not sure, let me check
<Trevinho> ijohnson: also, do you have some logging from `journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-shell -b0` that may help?
<ijohnson> Trevinho: nope still reverts to 100%, even with only one monitor connected
<ijohnson> Trevinho: sure one moment I can pastebin it
<ijohnson> Trevinho: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Pwyn7b9gHc/
<Trevinho> ijohnson: that's weird as I've it working with one monitor locally... mhmhm
<ijohnson> Trevinho: also if it makes a difference I am using proprietary nvidia drivers
<Trevinho> ijohnson: it might, but it used to work fine with them as well
<Trevinho> so... not sure
<Trevinho> looks more a logic issue than driver one
<ijohnson> happy to provide more debugging info if needed, I'm a bit busy right this moment, but will be more available in an hour or so
<Trevinho> ijohnson: this looks to be the issue in your log Failed to read monitors config file '/home/ijohnson/.config/monitors.xml': Logical monitors not adjacent
<Trevinho> ijohnson: no worries, open a bug once you've a sec
<ijohnson> Trevinho: do you want that file ?
<ijohnson> what project should I file the bug against ?
<Trevinho> ijohnson: mutter
<Trevinho> in ubuntu only though
<ijohnson> Trevinho: ack running `apport-bug mutter` now
<Trevinho> thanks
<xnox> oSoMoN:  hey, firefox re-enabled TLS v1.0/v1.1 because of governments not supporting v1.2 for covid-19 information; have we done that in our firefox now as well? and if not, can we get that uploaded?
<ijohnson> Trevinho: reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1869042
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869042 in mutter (Ubuntu) "all monitor scaling fails due to overlapping monitors" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> xnox, I'm not seeing any new builds of firefox 74, i wonder how that revert works
<JanC> xnox: what governments are that?
<xnox> oSoMoN:  let me find that.
<xnox> JanC:  i don't know, but Chrome & Firefox rolled back and enabled TLSv1.0/v1.1
<xnox> *re-enabled
<JanC> maybe they'd better offered help to those governments to fix their servers...  :-/
<Trevinho> ijohnson: I've just tried in my focal system with various configurations though, and it all works fine there....
<Trevinho> quite weird then, *might* be somewhat related to nvidia but can't be sure
<ijohnson> hmm, do you want that monitors.xml file ?
<oSoMoN> xnox, that appears to be https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1623534
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1623534 in Security: PSM "Remote pref override to re-enable TLS 1.0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Trevinho> yeah, could help
<Trevinho> ijohnson: weird that apport didn't attach that
<Trevinho> ijohnson: also your gnome-control-center version may make a difference
<ijohnson> I'll put it in the bug actually
<oSoMoN> xnox, if this is using Normandy, then there's nothing needed on our side, the pref is applied remotely
<ijohnson> Trevinho: how do I check the gnome-control-center version ?
<ijohnson> (also attached the monitors.xml in the bug)
<seb128> ijohnson, dpkg -l | grep gnome-control-center
<ijohnson> thanks seb128, Trevinho looks like I have `1:3.36.0-0ubuntu3`
<seb128> ijohnson, also a known issue is that sometime the monitors do overlap on the graphical view of the settings panel, did you try to move them to make there they are snapped/correctly aligned?
<ijohnson> seb128: yes I tried to move them around to make them snap together/correctly aligned
<ijohnson> (in the settings window that is)
<seb128> k
<xnox> oSoMoN:  I think, yes.
<xnox> oSoMoN:  what is Normandy? =)
<xnox> oSoMoN:  i thought there was code fix too on tip, for when normandy is not involved, such that we can out of the box be correct too.
<oSoMoN> xnox, https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Normandy/PreferenceRollout
<xnox> hm
<xnox> oSoMoN:  I'm reading this https://github.com/mozilla/gecko-dev/commit/506fbc64931400548cfaa88b552cbe1d99562fdd
<xnox> so it set security.tls.version.min to 3 only in nightly builds; but it remained as 1 in release builds?
<xnox> such that switch to v1.2 as minimum, in release, was only done via Normandy, and reverted in Normandy, right?
<xnox> oSoMoN:  because in our firefox, I see that: pref("security.tls.version.min", 3); in ./modules/libpref/init/all.js meaning we have tls v1.0/v1.1 disabled
<oSoMoN> xnox, no, it was set to 3 in release builds, and that's the default value we ship, but normandy overrides it with 1
<oSoMoN> just tested in a bionic VM, the value is initially 3, but gets overridden to 1
<oSoMoN> (use about:config to inspect the value)
<xnox> oSoMoN:  it should be initially 1
<xnox> oSoMoN:  can we patch that? (i.e. such that if one cannot talk to normandy, but can talk to whitlisted gov.* websites, tls v1.0/v1.1 is enabled, and it works correctly)
<xnox> oSoMoN:  shall i file a bug for it?
<oSoMoN> xnox, normandy is an essential component of firefox's preferences system, if one cannot talk to it that's bad luck but I don't think that warrants rebuilding firefox and pushing updates for everyone
<oSoMoN> at the very least this would require a report of such a thing actually happening in the wild
<xnox> oSoMoN:  we will rebuild firefox right? so how can this change be staged for the next rebuild of firefox?
<xnox> i'll open a bug report.
<oSoMoN> xnox, we will rebuild if there's a new point release, or when 75 is released, but we shouldn't change the default value from upstream, because if/when they decide to switch it back via normandy, the default value should match with their expectation
<xnox> oSoMoN:  ok. I wonder if i can find the source code for the 74 branch, to see what they have committed upstream.
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, I have pushed the firefox branches
<ricotz> oSoMoN, the python3 port should be good for 76
<ricotz> oSoMoN, did we agree on targetting nasm 2.14 for 75 already? I haven't transitioned bionic yet, this can be done with beta 9
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah, that's fine by me
<oSoMoN> good night all
<kenvandine> hellsworth: amd64 build of gnome-3-34-1804-sdk is in candidate
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-26
<pieq> Morning all
<pieq> bluez and pulseaudio, my nemesis(es)
<pieq> the issues I was having the other days are gone, but now BT devices don't connect anymore, and the "Test speakers" in g-c-c doesn't do anything even though the sound output works properly...
<jibel> Morning everyone
<pieq> salut jibel
<jibel> Bonjour pieq , ça va?
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> hi duflu
<pieq> jibel, ça va! Fighting with bluez and pulseaudio issue on my daily laptop
<pieq> but I don't have much time to spend on this at the moment
<jibel> pieq, i've similar issue, the broken "Test speakers" thing is a recent regression
<pieq> jibel, good to know!
<jibel> pieq, actually I thought it was just me and my device which never worked very well
<jibel> I'll file a bug
<pieq> jibel, ok!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<jibel> oSoMoN, ça va?
<oSoMoN> bien, et toi?
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, tranquillement, confiné toutes les journées se ressemblent un peu
<jibel> salut seb128
<seb128> jibel, salut, comment ça va ?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ici tout va bien
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<jibel> seb128, plutôt bien, je manque un peu d'exercice et toi?
<seb128> un peu pareil!
<seb128> ils ont fermé le tennis club, j'ai fait qu'un footing de la semaine :-/
<oSoMoN> perso je ne me suis jamais autant entraîné… enfin je ne cours pas, je n’ai pas besoin de beaucoup d’espace
<jibel> ici pas de footing, 1km et 1h max / jour, ça ne fait pas bien loin
<oSoMoN> sinon pour substituer le footing: le saut à la corde
<seb128> aux info ils ont montré un gars qui a fait un marathon sur son balcon
<seb128> 6000 aller-retours :)
<jibel> j'ai compté que pour faire un 10km, il faut que je fasse 200 tours de jardin :)
<seb128> ben voilà :-)
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> ça va oSoMoN ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien, et toi?
<didrocks> oui oui :)
<duflu> Morning seb128, oSoMoN, didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> Phew, my first visit to a supermarket since Frankfurt. Actually went well aside from a couple of missing items
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, hey going well. I think I've caught up the gnome-shell issues and will make progress on plymouth this evening
<duflu> You?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good!
<seb128> duflu, sorry for the plymouth emails spam
<duflu> seb128, no problem. You can assume I will get the bug updates anyway
<seb128> at least I feel like we have things in a state where we can start working on the code now
<duflu> Yes, without system tests though. But I will look at implementing the protocol spec first
<seb128> duflu, k, noted for next time but since you were not assigned/subscribed to e.g the fsck one I was unsure
<seb128> duflu, well, I've added steps on the fsck bug to test on the real system as well
<seb128> but using the casper script and the plymouth command interface should make easier to iterate/test code changes than having to reboot
<duflu> seb128, just a reminder, the growing number of windowing bugs in gnome-shell 3.36.0 need this to be updated in the next upload: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/merge_requests/1070.patch
<seb128> duflu, ack, Trevinho^
<duflu> Oh... seb128 the new plymouth logo has broken ubuntu-logo a little
<duflu> Missing some spacing on the left to balance it
<seb128> ah :/
<duflu> Also it is 49px high and gnome-shell squishes it to 48px
<duflu> but that is fixed in 3.36.1
<seb128> we can probably but one line out of that's better
<seb128> if you send me an updated image I can squeeze it in the next plymouth upload
<duflu> OK, to the gimp
<duflu> Actually the new design is not possible to reduce to 48px. Nobody will notice and gnome-shell 3.36.1 fixes it anyway
<seb128> k
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<duflu> seb128, fixed: bug 1869150
<ubot5> bug 1869150 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "New Ubuntu logo (after LP: #1866413) is not horizontally centred" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869150
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the fsck hints, with the systemd service hacked to remove the initramfs check and the mock instead of /sbin/fsck I get the disk check messages displayed on boot now
<seb128> didrocks, ça va bien :)
<seb128> duflu, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: phew, the mock is still working thus! :)
<seb128> didrocks, yes, quality code :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<Laney> hullo
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> moin oSoMoN
<Laney> how's it going?
<oSoMoN> all good, you?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you
<didrocks> hey Laney
<RikMills> is much ubiquity work planned land before the beta? I want to get LP: #
<RikMills> LP: #1863073 fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1863073 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm in Kubuntu Focal does not display the KDE wallpaper" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863073
<jibel> RikMills, I can hav ea look
<jibel> I've something else to land for oem
<RikMills> but no point in advocating for a specific upload, if it can land with other work
<RikMills> ok. great
<RikMills> I would appreciate it then if the linked merge could go in when other things do :) thanks
<Laney> moin seb128 didrocks
<Laney> yeah doing ok, this 10 year prison sentence is boring though
<Laney> you?
<seb128> doing well, but yeah it's frustrating to be locked down, especially that summer arrived
<seb128> would be perfect weather to play some tennis :-/
<Laney> indeed
<jamesh> Here they still seem to be saying individual outdoor exercise is okay
<seb128> in France they say it's ok to go 1km away and alone
<pieq> seb128, my sister lives 200 meters from a river, and the river has been locked down. She is not allowed to access it, even for just a small walk, or else she faces 135 EUR fines
<pieq> France became worse than the worst authoritarian regime on Earth! :D
<tkamppeter> seb128, My libmtp printer fix made it all the way through to Debian and upstream:
<tkamppeter> https://github.com/libmtp/libmtp/issues/24
<tkamppeter>  https://salsa.debian.org/debian/libmtp/-/commit/01797b1808e5e01115af10d30b557c14d85a8d1b
<gitbot> libmtp issue 24 in libmtp "Printer HP LaserJet P1102 gets "mtp-probed" and this messes it up in CUPS" [Closed]
<Laney> yeahhhhhh upstream!
<seb128> tkamppeter, great
<tkamppeter> seb128, but note that Debian did not upload yet. So if they do not do this by the end of the week please upload our package as you had originally planned.
<seb128> tkamppeter, I've uploaded now, we can sync over once Debian does an upload
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks for upstreaming to Debian
<tkamppeter> seb128, great, thanks.
<Laney> there was an upload to unstable commit 59 minutes ago
<seb128> Laney, too late to undo the dput sorry
<Laney> it's ok if someone remembers to come back and do the sync :-)
<seb128> I will do, version has a nice section for things which are on the same version than Debian just a revision behind
<seb128> I review that on regular basis
<seb128> nice to see https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages being a reasonable list :)
<Laney> |o/
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/470693878/unity-settings-daemon_15.04.1+20.04.20200311-0ubuntu1_15.04.1+20.04.20200325-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Laney> bileto generating weird changelog entries for me
<Laney> I remember asking robru about that back in the day and he blamed my setup
<jamesh> preferred email address on your LP account maybe?
<Laney> it was something on the bzr side
<jamesh> bzr whoami
<jamesh> author of the bzr commit then
<jamesh> You can configure Bazaar to use different email addresses for branches checked out below different subdirectories
<Laney> I've got a thing in my .zshrc to use different identities depending on the checkout location
<Laney> presumably the way I'm setting the bzr one doesn't agree with bileto
<jamesh> you can use ~/.bazaar/locations.conf -- sections are directory prefixes, and you override configuration like "email" as keys within the section
<Laney>   export BZR_EMAIL="$NAME <$EMAIL>"       # Override email for Bazaar.
<Laney> TIL about locations.conf though!
<jamesh> Laney: looks like the breezy fork renamed the environment variable to BRZ_EMAIL
<jamesh> Laney: ~/.bazaar/locations.conf probably still works
<seb128> Wimpress, is Ccing you on launchpad bug enough to reach you or do you get launchpad spammed enough that it's likely to be missed?
<Laney> jamesh: Indeed, looks like adding BRZ_EMAIL works
<seb128> Wimpress, I've Cced you on bug #1869008 , it's low importance probably
<ubot5> bug 1869008 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "installer slideshow thunderbird is listed as 'supported' while is installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869008
<Laney> I'd rather avoid maintaining the same thing in locations.conf that I have in my zshrc if possible
<jamesh> Laney: I think that is probably a bug
<Laney> you mean that Breezy isn't backwards compatible with Bazaar in this respect?
<jamesh> Laney: yes.  The documentation even references bzr's environment variable: https://www.breezy-vcs.org/doc/en/user-guide/setting_up_email.html
<jamesh> so what you had should have worked
 * Laney nods
<KGB-2> mutter signed tags 7b9be6c Iain Lane ubuntu/3.36.0-2ubuntu1 * mutter Debian release 3.36.0-2ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/G3ZU
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 8f09aae Iain Lane * pushed 181 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3yPoF
<Laney> w00t!
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 15d3de0 Aman Alam po/pa.po * Update Punjabi translation * https://deb.li/ECWi
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 6cd0aa4 Jonas Ådahl src/wayland/meta-window-wayland.c * window: Force placement for first placement rule * https://deb.li/3Iy8h
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 79920d6 Nathan Follens po/nl.po * Update Dutch translation * https://deb.li/X1L2
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 227eea1 Jonas Ådahl src/backends/native/ (12 files) * kms-impl-simple: Add fake cursor planes if no real ones * https://deb.li/iUg6C
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 6e966e4 Jonas Ådahl src/backends/native/meta-cursor-renderer-native.c * cursor-renderer-native: Handle lack of cursor planes gracefully * https://deb.li/t1eg
<seb128> Laney, well done sir :-)
<KGB-2> gnome-session signed tags b1cf7ab Iain Lane ubuntu/3.35.3-1ubuntu4 * gnome-session Debian release 3.35.3-1ubuntu4 * https://deb.li/3ovSV
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 1aacab4 Iain Lane * pushed 6 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/SvaC
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master b50718c Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ gnome-session.preinst gnome-session.postinst gnome-session.prerm * d/gnome-session.{preinst,postinst,prerm}: Don't install gdm3.css anymore * https://deb.li/3zwHG
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master eabfeba Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ control control.in * debian/control: Bump dependencies for ubuntu-session * https://deb.li/3gupc
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 728f946 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/iOHby
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 0505901 Iain Lane debian/ control control.in gnome-session.preinst * control, gnome-session.preinst: Add a ~ to relations on exact ubuntu versions * https://deb.li/kvNs
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master 2589638 Iain Lane debian/changelog * changelog: fix typo * https://deb.li/37wPU
<jamesh> no emojis?
<KGB-2> gnome-session ubuntu/master Iain Lane * [merge] merge request !5: ubuntu/master: Depend on newer gnome-shell and yaru and remove gdm3.css handling * https://deb.li/euxn
<Laney> an unacceptable oversight
<Laney> I'm currently updating the webhooks one by one, would be better to script that I think
<jamesh> Laney: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/brz/+bug/1869178 about that Breezy problem
<ogra> omg ! color TV !
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869178 in Breezy "Breezy ignores BZR_EMAIL environment variable" [Undecided,New]
<mantas-baltix> Hi, could someone accept simple patch for console-setup, see bug #1863001
<ubot5> bug 1863001 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Incorrect LAYOUT is set when choosing Lithuanian in dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration and Ubiquity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863001
<Laney> jamesh: ah, I did too, sorry for not saying, I will dupe mine to yours
<KGB-2> gnome-shell signed tags 205ea40 Iain Lane ubuntu/3.36.0-2ubuntu1 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.36.0-2ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/rDg0
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 2559d11 Iain Lane * pushed 184 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3fvJ2
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 303d71e Iain Lane debian/ control control.in * control: Breaks: gnome-shell-extension-appindicator << 33 * https://deb.li/MIKi
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master d2eb49a Iain Lane debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/i40ah
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 130c918 Iain Lane debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/7ISN
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 122fc7b Iain Lane debian/ control control.in gnome-shell.install gnome-shell-extension-prefs.install * Split gnome-shell-extension-prefs out into its own binary package * https://deb.li/3F0nx
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 3f59bc1 Iain Lane debian/patches/ (5 files) * Cherry-pick a few patches from 3.36.1; see patch descriptions for more details * https://deb.li/avvg
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master Iain Lane * [merge] merge request !36: ubuntu/master: Update to 3.36.0 * https://deb.li/02hj
<seb128> mantas-baltix, hey, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors ?
<mantas-baltix> seb128, done, ubuntu-sponsors subscribed :)
<Wimpress> Morning destoppers o/
<jibel> Hello Wimpress 
<mantas-baltix> seb128, I created merge-request a month ago, but no reaction from Debian developers :( , see https://salsa.debian.org/installer-team/console-setup/-/merge_requests/3
<KGB-1> gnome-session signed tags 85c7d1d Iain Lane ubuntu/3.36.0-2ubuntu1 * gnome-session Debian release 3.36.0-2ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/3JF5F
<jphilips> hi all, i was running the daily ISO and the universe repo wasn't checked in software & updates. is this normal?
<seb128> hey jphilips, I think it is yes, it's not supposed to be on in the live image, but it's on in the installed system
<jphilips> oh okay, as i was banging my head trying to install synaptic and audacious before thinking to check it
<jphilips> seb128: does ubuntu come with the system tray extension preinstalled?
<mantas-baltix> seb128 , it's very important for Lithuanian users to have included this simple patch for console-setup before 20.04 beta will be released, how I can speed up the process? see bug #1863001
<ubot5> bug 1863001 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Incorrect LAYOUT is set when choosing Lithuanian in dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration and Ubiquity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863001
<tjaalton> mantas-baltix: is it in debian?
<mantas-baltix> tjaalton, my patch isn't included in Debian - I created merge-request a month ago, but no reaction from Debian developers :( , see https://salsa.debian.org/installer-team/console-setup/-/merge_requests/3
<tjaalton> so it's at least submitted, that's good
<mantas-baltix> tjaalton, it would be good if the patch would be accepted ;)
<seb128> mantas-baltix, did you submit to the bts as well? some maintainer don't notice salsa merge requests/are not used to work with it yet
<seb128> jphilips, the appindicator one is installed by default yes
<seb128> tjaalton, do you want to sponsor that console-setup one?
<tjaalton> seb128: I could
<seb128> tjaalton, k, let me know if you do. If you don't I will have a look later or tomorrow
<jphilips> seb128: thanks. strange that the audacious icon doesnt appear in it :(
<xnox> mantas-baltix:  uploaded to unstable
<tjaalton> even better
<xnox> tjaalton:  but that would still need sponsor into ubuntu or a merge in ubuntu
<xnox> because it is forked a lot
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> mantas-baltix: please provide a debdiff for it
<tjaalton> against the current pkg in focal
<ogra> kenvandine, nothing new from me this week ... do you have anything ?
<kenvandine> ogra: nope
<kenvandine> ogra: thanks!
<ogra> :)
<ricotz> hello desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<ricotz> are there rules about using non-default gcc for a specific arch?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi
<ricotz> e.g. using the available gcc-8 on bionic for armhf build
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine 
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi didrocks how are you doing?
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth, kenvandine 
<hellsworth> o/ oSoMoN !
<didrocks> hellsworth: I’m good, thanks, and you?
<seb128> hey Heather, how are you?
<seb128> cpaelzer, @vte, we should get 0.60.1 for focal, 0.59.91 is a rc1 for 0.60, we are lacking behind merging the stable version from Debian but it's on our backlog (kenvandine was look at that one), the .1 is part of GNOME 3.36.1 which we plan to get before release (I would understand if you would like to backport a patch to help testing rather than waiting though)
<kenvandine> i don't know when i can look at that again
<seb128> kenvandine, what was the issue? did that much change between 0.59.91 and 0.60.0 ? that seems weird :/
<kenvandine> i was probably doing something wrong :)
<kenvandine> lots of conflicts to resolve
<kenvandine> and I didn't have a ton of time to dig through it as I had other things to finish that day
<kenvandine> seb128: i also tossed everything and stepped through your instructions again and had the same issue
<kenvandine> iirc there are maybe some package name differences between debian and ubuntu?
<seb128> kenvandine, weird
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah, i was probably doing something wrong :)
<oSoMoN> hey all, I'm applying for upload rights to the mozilla packageset (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OlivierTilloy/MozillaPackageSetApplication) and I'd appreciate your endorsements
<seb128> kenvandine, it's the same name in debian and ubuntu, vte2.91 in debian as well, I probably gave you vte wrongly
<oSoMoN> this is mostly paperwork as I already have upload rights for firefox and thunderbird, but the process has to be followed
<kenvandine> seb128: no, i did get the right one.  I might be missremembering where the conflicts were
<seb128> kenvandine, $ git merge salsa/debian/master
<seb128> gives conflict on symbols/control.in/changelog
<seb128> which is expected, those are the ones we need to rebase usually
<seb128> symbols due to some patches
<seb128> changelog is usual
<seb128> control as well
<seb128> kenvandine, I can drive you through the steps again if you want to do another try
<kenvandine> i had tons of conflicts
<kenvandine> i can't today, meetings nearly back to back all day
<Laney> FWIW you can at least avoid the changelog one by using dpkg-mergechangelogs - see man dpkg-mergechangelogs the last section there
<sa-ghosts> what happend to the gdm3.css alternative in focal?
<sa-ghosts> after the last gdm update I can no longer user the vanilla one (without the ubuntu theme)
<sa-ghosts> use*
<seb128> Laney, thanks, that's useful
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<seb128> Trevinho, the ping is about the gdm/css question
<seb128> oSoMoN, I will write something on your application, I didn't realize you didn't have access to that set yet
<oSoMoN> seb128, it's a long overdue piece of paperwork which I kept delaying because I was lazy to write the application wiki page…
<Laney> sa-ghosts: It's a GResource now, see what yaru-theme does for inpspiration
<sa-ghosts> the problem is I don't use the ubuntu session and the yaru-theme gdm doesn't really fit vanilla gnome.
<Laney> You can configure the gdm3-theme.gresource alternative
<Laney> sudo update-alternatives --configug gdm3-theme.gresource
<sa-ghosts> ah, thank you!
<Laney> fix my spelling, don't like to make it too easy for people
<cpaelzer> seb128: could you state that we get vte 0.60.1  before focal release soemwhere on the bug?
<cpaelzer> I'm absolutely fine to leave that to people that feel more at home with vte
<cpaelzer> bug was https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/1868116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868116 in qemu (Ubuntu) "QEMU monitor no longer works" [High,Triaged]
<KGB-2> mutter Marco Trevisan 150293 * commented merge request !57 * https://deb.li/3jjpN
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master Marco Trevisan * [close] merge request !57: ubuntu/master: Update to 3.36.0 * https://deb.li/pF0g
<sa-ghosts> what happend to the new gnome Extensions program?
<sa-ghosts> I can no longer see it in the app grid
<sa-ghosts> cant use the terminal to bring it up also
<sa-ghosts> not talking about tweaks
<mitya57> sa-ghosts: it was split out to a separate package, gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<oSoMoN> good night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-27
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1869021
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869021 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Focal) "desktop dash search clicking on a snap application leads to error page in software centre" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1869021
<jibel> Good morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<callmepk> Good morning ( Acutally afternoon here)
<jibel> It's always morning somewhere
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<jibel> Hey oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> good afternoon callmepk 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut jibel 
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks 
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<seb128> goood morning desktopers, and happy friday!
<seb128> hey didrocks duflu ricotz, how are you?
<duflu> Morning seb128. Going OK. You?
<duflu> seb128, BTW I feel resolving gnome-shell!1070 and the plymouth issues are both multi-week tasks so I shouldn't commit to trying to get both done. Maybe we should just drop the former patch from gnome-shell till it's more ready
<duflu> I feel terribly unproductive jumping between tasks that both require a lot more work
<duflu> So reducing the number of those tasks is probably a good idea
<seb128> duflu, right, do you feel comfortable unpatching 1070 and going back to that after plymouth work is done?
<duflu> seb128, yeah it's the lesser evil - people are already used to the non-fading icons and I'm the only one who ever complained about it
<seb128> k, let's do that then
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ please remove that patch from the next upload
<duflu> Just a shame the only remaining issue seems to be another mutter damage bug. I feel there are a couple of those still
<didrocks> hey duflu, seb128, good thanks! You?
<ricotz> seb128, hey, I am good
<seb128> didrocks, good!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, would be available to sponsor a libreoffice update for focal
<duflu> Oh well, that was just icing on the cake. Most of the performance work is still in
<duflu> And when I get organised I'll write about that...
<seb128> :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/11087893/+listing-archive-extra
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I can do that later today
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday! how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128 
<Laney> not too bad thanks, you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages down to one item that isn't blocked: )
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> moin didrocks, you good?
<didrocks> doing well, thanks! you?
<Laney> aaaaaalrighttttt
<jibel> seb128, in ubiquity you removed xkb-data-i18n from the control file but it's added automatically by d-i/update-control. Do you want me to remove it from there? otherwise it's added during the build.
<seb128> jibel, yes please
<seb128> sorry for overlooking that it's autogenerated like that
<jibel> sil2100, actually it's all of ubiquity not only the oem install cf bug 1869331
<ubot5> bug 1869331 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The background is black in whole ubiquity session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869331
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, hugo poked me about it today
<sil2100> Let me see what changed
<sil2100> Added it to the beta milestone for now
<sil2100> Apparently it only got broken on 25, maybe it would be a good exercise to confirm that 24 was still good
<sil2100> Ah, hugo attached a screenshot, so I guess that's not needed
<mantas-baltix> seb128, hi, have you noticed build error in latest console-setup:
<mantas-baltix> install -m 644 debian/vtrgb debian/console-setup-linux/etc/console-setup/install: target 'debian/console-setup-linux/etc/console-setup/' is not a directory: No such file or directorymake: *** [debian/rules:143: deb-install-main] Error 1
<mantas-baltix> seb128, see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/470959763/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.console-setup_1.194ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> mantas-baltix, see my comment on your sponsoring bug?
<seb128> will teach me to take some time for sponsoring :p
<seb128> oSoMoN, you should be able to sync gedit/gedit-plugins to focal now
<mantas-baltix>  seb128, in Debian build doesn't fail, see https://packages.debian.org/source/unstable/console-setup
<seb128> mantas-baltix, in Ubuntu the previous version built also, probalby something else in the archive changed...
<mantas-baltix> so, problem is not in my patch and not in console-setup_1.194ubuntu3 source?
<seb128> mantas-baltix, maybe, would need debugging to tell
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok
<Laney> jibel: sil2100: are you working on #1869331?
<Laney> I know what the problem is I think
<jibel> Laney, I am not at the moment, if you know what the problem is go ahead
<Laney> ok
<ricotz> oSoMoN, oh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1869357
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869357 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-math 1:6.4.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libreoffice/share/config/soffice.cfg/modules/smath/menubar/menubar.xml', which is also in package libreoffice-common 1:6.4.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> this is the issue I made aware of and should be handled by the update
<seb128> jibel, is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/376777 still on your list? if Mario updated it a while ago, if it's important to Dell we should probably try to get it in focal?
<jibel> seb128, sure, I'll review it again
<Laney> jibel: ok, pushed the fixes, or what I think are the fixes anyway
<sil2100> Laney: thanks for looking into that! I started diving into that but then stuff happened and got completely context-switched
<sil2100> Preempted
<Laney> it's ok, would have been surprising if you had the knowledge at hand to fix it :p
<popey> Good day friends!
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack, I'm on it
<oSoMoN> good day popey 
<popey> Just the man!
<popey> oSoMoN are you aware of snap pack --compression=lzo  ? 
<oSoMoN> popey, I wasn't until recently, but I heard something about the store recompressing selected snaps using lzo, and that chromium is one of them?
<popey> I'm not aware of the store doing anything. However, I think we could do a test of a chromium build, maybe unpack / repack a build and push to a channel to test it?
<popey> it will get rejected by the store, but a reviewer can let it through
<oSoMoN> popey, that would be interesting indeed
<oSoMoN> popey, `snap help pack` doesn't mention --compression, do I need a newer version of snapd? (I have 2.44+20.04)
<popey> i have the same version and it worked here
<popey> maybe the help isn't up to date
<oSoMoN> yes, that, or it's intentionally not documented yet
<oSoMoN> popey, you're right there's no repackaging happening behind the scenes for chromium, I must have dreamt that
<oSoMoN> the good kind of dream
<oSoMoN> seb128, I synced gedit, but I don't have upload rights for gedit-plugins, can you sync it for me, please
<seb128> oSoMoN, sure
<popey> oSoMoN i just wrote a simple script to repack snaps, the chromium one goes from 153M to 229M
<oSoMoN> wow, that's significantly bigger
<oSoMoN> but if it makes it significantly faster, I guess that's a good tradeoff
<popey> :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I forwarded a mail to you
<ricotz> oSoMoN, do you want a prepared libreoffice package?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, give me a minute, I'm looking at the debdiff
<oSoMoN> (and if it all looks good, yes please :))
<ricotz> oSoMoN, see https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/log/?h=ubuntu-focal-6.4
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah, I was actually reviewing the individual commits there
<ricotz> good :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, LGTM, would you mind adding a reference to LP: #1869357 in the changelog?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1869357 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-math 1:6.4.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libreoffice/share/config/soffice.cfg/modules/smath/menubar/menubar.xml', which is also in package libreoffice-common 1:6.4.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869357
<seb128> oSoMoN, ricotz, do you plan a libreoffice/focal upload?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, ricotz is preparing it and I'll sponsor
<popey> oSoMoN on the subject of libreoffice - if you lzo that, it jumps from 416M to 577M
<oSoMoN> that's an awful lot of megabytes…
<ricotz> seb128, i sent h_ellsworth an email earlier this morning
<seb128> oSoMoN, ricotz, how would you feel about including the patch from https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131353 ?
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 131353 in LibreOffice "Core build fails with poppler >= 0.86.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> I plan to upload the new poppler today
<ricotz> seb128, oh
<seb128> the patch is a one liner
<ricotz> seb128, oSoMoN, if this is wanted then it will take a moment and the upload should be coordinated given the buildtime of libreoffice
<oSoMoN> that's an unfortunate API change
<seb128> ricotz, oSoMoN, the new poppler is in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/
<seb128> oSoMoN, poppler is no fun, they keep changing things and bump the soname at every new version :-/
<seb128> the patch is easy enough though
<oSoMoN> seb128, the patch looks fine to me, I'd prefer if it had been reviewed and committed upstream, but it looks trivial enough
<ricotz> oSoMoN, +1
<seb128> oSoMoN, right, it sucks a bit :/ at the same time the poppler update has some nice fixes and we are not going to land a soname change as a SRU
<oSoMoN> yeah, let's go for it
<oSoMoN> seb128, is there a PPA with the new poppler that we could build against to test that the patch is sufficient?
<seb128> oSoMoN, <seb128> ricotz, oSoMoN, the new poppler is in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/
<oSoMoN> seb128, oh, sorry, you posted that link a few lines earlier…
<seb128> oSoMoN, you should have upload rights ot the ppa since it's under ~ubuntu-desktop ... I might need to delete a few other things from the ppa though if it ENISPACE (which I hit there recently with a libreoffice upload)
<seb128> let me clean things that are tested/I've ready locally
<oSoMoN> seb128, that's okay, I can re-use an old PPA of mine that I used for libreoffice test builds
<oSoMoN> unless you prefer to have it all in one place
<seb128> oSoMoN, k, as you prefer
<seb128> oSoMoN, no, I plan to upload, I don't care about the ppa
<seb128> if that's ok with you guys I will get the other things uploaded already? 
<seb128> libreoffice can come later tonigh or monday once the test build is hopefully successful
<seb128> or how long does it take to get a build on the first arch? I could also wait for end of afternoon
<ricotz> seb128, s390x might be within 4 hours
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+build/18899703
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm fine waiting for that
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I'm preparing a test build, unless you want to handle it?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, already done
<oSoMoN> you're too fast :)
<ricotz> https://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/sponsoring/
<seb128> ricotz, thanks!
<ricotz> I can push it as ~lo2 to prereleases once the poppler package is ready
<ricotz> seb128, oSoMoN, or better take this package and push it somewhere together with poppler
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah, or, use another PPA and build-depend on ppa:ubuntu-desktop/transitions
<ricotz> I don't want to interfere with the ~lo1 build which fixes the installation issues
<seb128> ricotz, oSoMoN, let me upload it to the transition ppa
<oSoMoN> SGTM
<ricotz> seb128, might be reasonable to disable/cancel the arm* build for this testbuild
<seb128> ricotz, good idea yes
<ricotz> (might take 15-24 hours)
<seb128> oSoMoN, ricotz, uploaded, I don't know how disk space restrictions work on ppa, I hope that's not a cause to fail build after some hours?
<ricotz> afaik it only restricts source uploads, after that it won't cause trouble
<oSoMoN> seb128, unlikely, if the source package fits, launchpad shouldn't blow up
<seb128> great
<seb128> ricotz, oSoMoN, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/+sourcepub/11150273/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> let's see how it goes :)
<ricotz> :)
<oSoMoN> nice one
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, jibel, does any of you has any hint/pointer to documentation on how it repack a desktop iso with a file changed if that's possible?
<jibel> seb128, IIRC there was some pretty good documentation on the wiki to remaster an ISO
<seb128> jibel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization ?
<didrocks> seb128: it seems my page on the french wiki transformed to https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/personnaliser_livecd (which isn’t ubuntu-fr iso specifique anymore)
<didrocks> ah, the page was https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/projets/traduction_live_cd#iso_a_creer
<didrocks> but it seems quite heavily edited and shorten, so unsure if this still work
<seb128> thanks
<jibel> seb128, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization also for example
<jibel> yes this sone
<jibel> one
<seb128> I was hoping for, mount, copy, edit, run one command to repack :p
<seb128> I guess I've to read
<jibel> ah no; unfortunately
<seb128> thx jibel didrocks
<jibel> seb128, i did this very raw scripts a while a ago. To extract the iso https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4t9z5DRHgD/
<jibel> seb128, to rebuild the iso https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/phKWQkRMsb/
<seb128> jibel, thanks!
<jibel> no error checking or anything and the work directories must exist
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<hellsworth> just catching up... ricotz oSoMoN thank you for fixing LO!
<hellsworth> i see how you fixed it but it's not clear what was wrong with libreofice-common though.
<hellsworth> oh i think it's the libboost versions
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi didrocks 
<seb128> jibel, those scripts are working for you? 
<seb128> jibel, it unsquasfs in edit-default/ and then try to mount things in edit/
<seb128> should that be the same dir?
<jibel> seb128, they are symlinks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rYGQTWqcr2/ 
<jibel> I don't remember why though
<seb128> jibel, ah, thanks
<seb128> jibel, probably easier to wipe the extracted dir that way
<seb128> though it shouldn't make a real difference
<jibel> seb128, yes, I wanted to test different setup and pointed the symlink to the right target. It want just a convenient wayto do it
<jibel> it was*
<seb128> Laney, what happened to the bot you had yesterday for commit to salsa/ubuntu? it was just testing/not ready yet or is it supposed to be there/working?
<Laney> seb128: I only updated the packages I was working on one by one
<Laney> I said that at the time
<Laney> If you want them all done then that needs to be scripted
<Laney> otherwise copy and paste the hooks from mutter as you push things
<seb128> Laney, I was probably busy and didn't see those bits, thanks
<seb128> I also didn't know that had info in the package
<Laney> it's in the repository configuration on salsa
<seb128> I though the bot was monitor a list of project or a team space 
<seb128> ah, ok, that makes more sense
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> did try to hint Trevinho to do some script there but he didn't take the bait :(
<Celmor[m]> Hello, after installing a .deg  because the corresponding package didn't exist in the repo, I'm getting complaints from apt-get for every operating that it has missing dependencies (which I also manually installed via a .deb because the repo version was too old), is there a way to ignore the dependencies of that package for future apt-get operations?
<Laney> Celmor[m]: please try #ubuntu for that question, we can't help with that here, sorry
<Celmor[m]> Seems to be only 35 user in there according to my client? Is that correct? I'm here because my client showed me it as the highest people count for "Ubuntu". Sry if I'm mistaken
<Celmor[m]> Oh, that was from snoonet
<seb128> kenvandine, woot, #debian-gnome's bot is showing your vte commits :)
<seb128> jibel, for some reason the resulting ISO isn't see as a bootable media :/
<kenvandine> seb128: cool
<seb128> jibel, I got the iso working, thanks for the scripts
<Laney> w00t
<seb128> oSoMoN, ricotz, k, s390x libreoffice is doing pkgstriptranslations so looks it builds fine, I'm uploading
<ricotz> seb128, make sure to wait long enough ;)
<ricotz> ... with the libroffice upload
<seb128> ricotz, what was I supposed to wait for?
<ricotz> ah poppler is already there, I assumed you are beginning to do both just now
<seb128> ricotz, no, poppler has been uploaded an hour ago :)
<seb128> other things already rebuilt and picked the right version
<ricotz> seb128, +1
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi, dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Archivs /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-sBGjuI/24-libvte-2.91-common_0.60.0-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ricotz>  Versuch, »/usr/lib/systemd/user/vte-spawn-.scope.d/defaults.conf« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket libvte-2.91-0:amd64 0.59.91-0ubuntu2 ist
<marcoagpinto> [18:02] <marcoagpinto> guys?! What is the maximum size of icons in toolbars in Ubuntu?
<marcoagpinto> [18:02] <marcoagpinto> someone in the PureBasic forum was saying that OS APIs limit the size to 24x24 but I think it is not true
<seb128> kenvandine, the error from ricotz, looks like those files were added to libvte-2.91-0 in Ubuntu and the merge picked the change from Debian who install them to -common, weird that it didn't conflict when you tried to install locally?
<seb128> kenvandine, it should be remove from the lib and use a Replaces
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-28
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi, regarding libvte-2.91-common, this package contains a binary file (/usr/libexec/vte-urlencode-cwd) but is marked as "Multi-Arch: foreign", this doesn't look correct to me
<ginggs> hi desktoppers, LP: #1759325 seems to be back for me, is this expected?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1759008 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1759325 Revert automatic suspend by default for bionic?" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759008
<ginggs> bad bot, the description is "PC suspends after 20 minutes at the login screen"
<jibel> ginggs, back in bionic or focal? 
<ginggs> focal
<jibel> ginggs, ok, it's the default for energy star compliance, but I think it'll be changed for the release.
<jibel> cannot find where I read that
<ginggs> jibel: thanks, should i do anything to the bug report?  unmark as a duplicate, or open a new identical bug?
<ginggs> it will be a big problem at my uni, shared machines often stay at the login screen and accessed remotely
<jibel> ginggs, it's on the radar of the desktop team but you can file a new bug if you wish for tracking. I cannot find one.
<ginggs> jibel: thanks, doing
<jibel> thanks
<ginggs> jibel: should that be against gnome-settings-daemon or ubuntu-settings?
<jibel> ginggs, so that was bug 1868260 and discuss 4 days ago https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/03/24/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t14:40
<ubot5> bug 1868260 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Change sleep-inactive-ac-timeout to 1200 to meet eStar 8 requirement" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868260
<jibel> file a bug against g-s-d if case 2 is not the default anymore
<jibel> it should suspend only when on battery not AC
<ginggs> jibel: thanks for the pointer. this machine is on AC, I'll check my settings and file a bug if needed
<seb128> RikMills, hey, could you have a look at getting scribus and calligra rebuilt for the new poppler?
<RikMills> seb128: I can 'have a look', certainly
<seb128> rikMills: thanks!
<xnox> seb128: omg your Plymouth upload is so pretty!!!!!
<seb128> xnox, :-)
<seb128> rikMills, thx, great that no change rebuilds were enough :-)
<RikMills> seb128: for once! :D
<ricotz> seb128, hellsworth, hi, looks like libreoffice help is broken
<hellsworth> ricotz: link?
<hellsworth> i'm looking at the armhf build failure log but it looks like a builder issue (dpkg-buildpackage died)
<ricotz> hellsworth, open libreoffice and press F1
<ricotz> hellsworth, which armhf failure?
<hellsworth> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/471143099/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-armhf.libreoffice_1%3A6.4.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> hellsworth, ah ignore that
<hellsworth> k
<ricotz> hellsworth, concentrate of the official builds :)
<hellsworth> eh i got an email about it so was curious :)
<hellsworth> but yes you're right
<ricotz> yeah, you will get reports for all ppa build failures
<ricotz> hellsworth, can you reproduce the help issue? "Object not accessible. ..."
<ricotz> on focal
<hellsworth> installing it now
<ricotz> hellsworth, simply use what is in focal now
<ricotz> the ubuntu1 build is sufficient
<hellsworth> yes i see the object is not accessible
<hellsworth> looking to see if this issue exists in 6.4.1~1ubuntu1~ppa4 (in my libreoffice1 ppa)
<hellsworth> libreoffice help works in the 6.4.2.2 snap
<ricotz> I suspected an apparmor problem, but it seems to be another reason
<hellsworth> ok well i can't install 6.4.1~1ubuntu1~ppa4 due to missing depends so...
<hellsworth> ricotz: do you have any recommendations for hunting down the issue? i have baby duty now so need to go.. but i can work on it tomorrow morning
<hellsworth> it's unfortunate that there are no journalctl logs made when hitting F1 to see the issue
<hellsworth> ricotz: F1 works on the 6.4.2 from tdf, on a debian 10 vm. i mean it says 'help not installed, read docs online' but that is expected
<hellsworth> ok now i really need to focus on the baby. i'll check back tonight
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-29
<hellsworth> kenvandine or someone: please rerun this autopkgtest for me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=armhf&package=libreoffice&trigger=openjdk-lts%2F11.0.7%2B9-1ubuntu1
<jbicha> hellsworth: done
<hellsworth> thanks so much jbicha !
<hellsworth> hey ricotz 
<hellsworth> on the help issue, i'm rebuilding 6.4.1 from the libreoffice_6.4.1_0ubuntu1 tag, to see if the issue is there
<hellsworth> i figure the way to hunt down the issue is to find the commit that causes the problem.. a bit of a brute force method but should work i think
<hellsworth> but if you have any other ideas, i'm open
<ricotz> hellsworth, hi
<ricotz> hellsworth, you are rebuilding it?
<hellsworth> well rebuilding the artifacts locally now and will put in my hellsworth/libreoffice1 ppa
<ricotz> simply download it from launchpad?
<ricotz> or binary copy the old packages to your ppa
<hellsworth> only 6.4.2 builds are listed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/
<hellsworth> i downloaded the source from my ppa to use for a rebuild
<ricotz> hellsworth, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.4.1-0ubuntu1/+build/18803018
